# There is an active shooter at a Florida Highschool



## Remodeling Maidiac

Just breaking


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

20 to 50 injured with fatalities


----------



## Hugo Furst

shooter still at large


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

This shit is sickening.


----------



## WillowTree

Terrible. I saw many many ambulances.


----------



## Wyatt earp

I am reading 20 to 50 also..


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

They know who the shooter is. A student but his name is being witheld.


----------



## Lastamender

I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.


----------



## MindWars

And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Lastamender said:


> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.



Yeah, you assclowns speculate that every single time and then when it usually turns out to be another white guy you crawl back into your holes not to be heard from.


----------



## rightwinger

Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and thank God we have a second amendment


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

MindWars said:


> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"



Well, when police show up in the middle of mass chaos and have no idea who the shooter is it's probably to show them you aren't the one with the gun.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Lastamender said:


> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.


Or you could just wait till we have at least a few facts...

Jesus


----------



## Wyatt earp

rightwinger said:


> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment





Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?


----------



## EverCurious

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, when police show up in the middle of mass chaos and have no idea who the shooter is it's probably to show them you aren't the one with the gun.
Click to expand...


Aye, I wouldn't doubt the teachers told them to come out with their hands up honestly.


----------



## TheGreenHornet

Lastamender said:


> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.



Not wise to speculate on something like this.


----------



## Lastamender

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you assclowns speculate that every single time and then when it usually turns out to be another white guy you crawl back into your holes not to be heard from.
Click to expand...

Look at the facts. What else would you think? You are the assKlown here, and I am hardly in a hole here.


----------



## Lastamender

TheGreenHornet said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not wise to speculate on something like this.
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## Brain357

Countries with strong gun control don’t have regular school shootings.  Only the USA does.


----------



## MindWars

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, when police show up in the middle of mass chaos and have no idea who the shooter is it's probably to show them you aren't the one with the gun.
Click to expand...


You just don't get it.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

MindWars said:


> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"


The police need to secure the scene. This is purely a safety precaution.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Gunman Sought in Shooting at Douglas High in Parkland: BSO


----------



## Brain357

rightwinger said:


> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment



Yes that will help this time.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

MindWars said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, when police show up in the middle of mass chaos and have no idea who the shooter is it's probably to show them you aren't the one with the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just don't get it.
Click to expand...


I get it just fine.  I'm also reasonable and rational, unlike you.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

TheGreenHornet said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not wise to speculate on something like this.
Click to expand...


The bigots can't help themselves.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Brain357 said:


> Countries with strong gun control don’t have regular school shootings.  Only the USA does.


Might have known you'd show up to get spanked again..

Why don't you do the thread a favor, and NOT post your conspiracy theories?


----------



## rightwinger

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
Click to expand...


No mock
Just tired of it

We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers

What more could you ask?


----------



## TheGreenHornet

Lastamender said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not wise to speculate on something like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...


The suspect was described as a white male last seen leaving campus in a burgundy shirt.


----------



## TNHarley

:/


----------



## Brain357

WillHaftawaite said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Countries with strong gun control don’t have regular school shootings.  Only the USA does.
> 
> 
> 
> Might have known you'd show up to get spanked again..
> 
> Why don't you do the thread a favor, and NOT post your conspiracy theories?
Click to expand...


Not a theory.  When was the last school shooting in the UK?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
Click to expand...


----------



## TNHarley

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
Click to expand...

What should we do?
When people do bad things with words, do we take those away? Or when they abuse their religion? When people blah blah blah
Your pandoras box is a circle jerk for fools
And that was totally a mock.


----------



## Brain357

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
Click to expand...


Happens all the time here.  Very rare in countries with strong gun control.


----------



## OldLady

Grampa Murked U said:


> 20 to 50 injured with fatalities


NO!!!! 
I hope this turns out to be wrong.


----------



## TheGreenHornet

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
Click to expand...


Obviously what is needed is a thorough study of what motivates these students that decide to kill their fellow students and try and remedy it ....'.bullying'... ...many past shooters have been victims of bullying.  Teachers should be trained to be on the lookout for bullying activity and take the appropriate action before it goes too far...bullying should not be tolerated.


----------



## Lastamender

Grampa Murked U said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could just wait till we have at least a few facts...
> 
> Jesus
Click to expand...

The large Muslim population is a fact.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Omg they are carrying out dead bodies ON LIVE TV.

WTF


----------



## rightwinger

TNHarley said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What should we do?
> When people do bad things with words, do we take those away? Or when they abuse their religion? When people blah blah blah
> Your pandoras box is a circle jerk for fools
> And that was totally a mock.
Click to expand...


I said Thoughts and Prayers
What more could those kids ask for?

They are not the first, won't be the last
Small price to pay for a second amendment


----------



## TNHarley

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What should we do?
> When people do bad things with words, do we take those away? Or when they abuse their religion? When people blah blah blah
> Your pandoras box is a circle jerk for fools
> And that was totally a mock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said Thoughts and Prayers
> What more could those kids ask for?
> 
> They are not the first, won't be the last
> Small price to pay for a second amendment
Click to expand...

freedom isnt free


----------



## Brain357

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously what is needed is a thorough study of what moivates these students that decide to kill their fellow students and try and remedy it aka bullying ...many past shooter have been victims of bullying.  Teachers should be trained to be on the lookout for bullying activity and take the appropriate action before it goes too far...bullying should not be tolerated.
Click to expand...


Or we could have strong gun control like every sane nation.  It has proven to work.


----------



## MindWars

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, when police show up in the middle of mass chaos and have no idea who the shooter is it's probably to show them you aren't the one with the gun.
Click to expand...




Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, when police show up in the middle of mass chaos and have no idea who the shooter is it's probably to show them you aren't the one with the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get it just fine.  I'm also reasonable and rational, unlike you.
Click to expand...


First of all, this “policy” was not approved by the taxpayers. No citizens got to vote on its implementation, and it is going to be enforced with potentially deadly force.


Secondly, it treats ALL parties stopped by police as criminals.

One resident summed it up perfectly by saying, “Make us feel safe, not automatically make us feel like criminals.”

*“To put my hands up, I mean, I just can’t see how people are not offended by that,” said one resident.*

*“I think that is too aggressive, and unnecessary, and I don’t agree with it,” said another.*

“Police and community interactions are tough enough as it is and the more demands, the tougher it’s going to be, and the more problems you’re going to have,” explained a resident.






Police Implement New Policy to Treat Everyone as Criminals: When a Cop Stops You, Hands Must Go Up


Since when are the kids treated as if they are  ALL GUILTY" automatically......    Since when do people not get " You are guilty until you are proven innocent". oh that's right they brainwashed sheep into believing "  You are innocent until proven guilty". 
No you don't or you wouldn't be making the argument and would have totally understood what I said what I did.  But before this spins into this issue and not the shooting issue.  I 'll stop on this note whether you get it or not.  =)


----------



## depotoo

Watch 7News Live.    Live

They just said they know of the shooter, where he works, and his residence.


----------



## rightwinger

Brain357 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happens all the time here.  Very rare in countries with strong gun control.
Click to expand...


We tolerate it
Shrug...say how bad it is
Offer Thoughts and Prayers

Then wait a month or two for the next slaughter


----------



## Tehon

Lastamender said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could just wait till we have at least a few facts...
> 
> Jesus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The large Muslim population is a fact.
Click to expand...

Corroborate it.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Damnit, here we go again.


----------



## EverCurious

I don't think it's


MindWars said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, when police show up in the middle of mass chaos and have no idea who the shooter is it's probably to show them you aren't the one with the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, when police show up in the middle of mass chaos and have no idea who the shooter is it's probably to show them you aren't the one with the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get it just fine.  I'm also reasonable and rational, unlike you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, this “policy” was not approved by the taxpayers. No citizens got to vote on its implementation, and it is going to be enforced with potentially deadly force.
> 
> 
> Secondly, it treats ALL parties stopped by police as criminals.
> 
> One resident summed it up perfectly by saying, “Make us feel safe, not automatically make us feel like criminals.”
> 
> *“To put my hands up, I mean, I just can’t see how people are not offended by that,” said one resident.*
> 
> *“I think that is too aggressive, and unnecessary, and I don’t agree with it,” said another.*
> 
> “Police and community interactions are tough enough as it is and the more demands, the tougher it’s going to be, and the more problems you’re going to have,” explained a resident.
> 
> 
> View attachment 176741
> Police Implement New Policy to Treat Everyone as Criminals: When a Cop Stops You, Hands Must Go Up
> 
> 
> Since when are the kids treated as if they are  ALL GUILTY" automatically......    Since when do people not get " You are guilty until you are proven innocent". oh that's right they brainwashed sheep into believing "  You are innocent until proven guilty".
> No you don't or you wouldn't be making the argument and would have totally understood what I said what I did.  But before this spins into this issue and not the shooting issue.  I 'll stop on this note whether you get it or not.  =)
Click to expand...


I think you're off base.  It's not about "submitting" so much as it's about "telling" the officers that you are not a threat so they can concentrate on the /actual/ threat(s).


----------



## bodecea

rightwinger said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happens all the time here.  Very rare in countries with strong gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We tolerate it
> Shrug...say how bad it is
> Offer Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> Then wait a month or two for the next slaughter
Click to expand...

Yes....T & P


----------



## Brain357

DigitalDrifter said:


> Damnit, here we go again.


Of course.  We’ve done nothing to stop it.  Flood a country with guns and you get lots of shooting.  Who could have predicted?


----------



## 2aguy

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
Click to expand...



No...they can't.......they need the emotion to convince the uninformed to give them the power to  go after people who didn't shoot anyone.....


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Iowa radio WMT AM 600 interrupted Rush Limbaugh program for this.  I'm thinking, it's Florida for Cryin' out loud!  When this is happening in an Iowa school then I guess they should rightly break format.  WMT isn't a national radio station.

Bring back Rush!  I'll watch the 6 o'clock news.


----------



## 2aguy

Brain357 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damnit, here we go again.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  We’ve done nothing to stop it.  Flood a country with guns and you get lots of shooting.  Who could have predicted?
Click to expand...



Tell that to Switzerland, dumb ass...


----------



## Baz Ares

How can this happen in the new world order of MAGA?  With armed NRA Gun Nutters out there.

Did any unpaid NRA Gun Nutter 100% American Terrorist Morons show up to stop this?


----------



## Brain357

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damnit, here we go again.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  We’ve done nothing to stop it.  Flood a country with guns and you get lots of shooting.  Who could have predicted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Switzerland, dumb ass...
Click to expand...


They have more gun control than us.


----------



## rightwinger

bodecea said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happens all the time here.  Very rare in countries with strong gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We tolerate it
> Shrug...say how bad it is
> Offer Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> Then wait a month or two for the next slaughter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes....T & P
Click to expand...

Thoughts and prayers

That is all our children are worth to us


----------



## debbiedowner

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Gunman Sought in Shooting at Douglas High in Parkland: BSO



Gotta be fake news not possible it was a white male so says a poster.


----------



## 2aguy

Brain357 said:


> Countries with strong gun control don’t have regular school shootings.  Only the USA does.




No...countries that have a different culture from ours have fewer school shootings...since Britain didn't have school shootings before they banned guns, their having guns had no effect on school shootings....and of course, after banning guns, they almost had two school shootings last year......so dumb luck doesn't show gun control works...


----------



## Mac1958

Shooter pulled the fire alarm to get kids out of classes and to make them easier targets.


----------



## TNHarley

NBC is saying there are 20 kids injured. Not saying anything about death


----------



## EvilCat Breath

MindWars said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, when police show up in the middle of mass chaos and have no idea who the shooter is it's probably to show them you aren't the one with the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, when police show up in the middle of mass chaos and have no idea who the shooter is it's probably to show them you aren't the one with the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get it just fine.  I'm also reasonable and rational, unlike you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, this “policy” was not approved by the taxpayers. No citizens got to vote on its implementation, and it is going to be enforced with potentially deadly force.
> 
> 
> Secondly, it treats ALL parties stopped by police as criminals.
> 
> One resident summed it up perfectly by saying, “Make us feel safe, not automatically make us feel like criminals.”
> 
> *“To put my hands up, I mean, I just can’t see how people are not offended by that,” said one resident.*
> 
> *“I think that is too aggressive, and unnecessary, and I don’t agree with it,” said another.*
> 
> “Police and community interactions are tough enough as it is and the more demands, the tougher it’s going to be, and the more problems you’re going to have,” explained a resident.
> 
> 
> View attachment 176741
> Police Implement New Policy to Treat Everyone as Criminals: When a Cop Stops You, Hands Must Go Up
> 
> 
> Since when are the kids treated as if they are  ALL GUILTY" automatically......    Since when do people not get " You are guilty until you are proven innocent". oh that's right they brainwashed sheep into believing "  You are innocent until proven guilty".
> No you don't or you wouldn't be making the argument and would have totally understood what I said what I did.  But before this spins into this issue and not the shooting issue.  I 'll stop on this note whether you get it or not.  =)
Click to expand...


Don't be silly.  No one knows who the shooter is and plenty of times attackers blend in with victims and escape.  Hands up, everyone.  No one gets to hide a gun or weapon. 

The police scanner for Florida has identified the shooter as Nicolas Cruz, a 21 year old student at the school.

21 year old student.  He's a dreamer or an anchor baby.


----------



## 2aguy

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
Click to expand...



Nothing you guys offered would have done anything anyway....taking guns away from people who don't use them to shoot other people  isn't going to stop mass shooters.....but that is all you have...


----------



## Brain357

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Countries with strong gun control don’t have regular school shootings.  Only the USA does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...countries that have a different culture from ours have fewer school shootings...since Britain didn't have school shootings before they banned guns, their having guns had no effect on school shootings....and of course, after banning guns, they almost had two school shootings last year......so dumb luck doesn't show gun control works...
Click to expand...


They never had as many guns.  They stopped the problem before it happened.  Australia started having lots of shootings and stopped them.


----------



## Baz Ares

Dang, This is a Top 1% Whitey school.

Vegas Odds on it's a Whitey Shooter are 3-1
The shooter is a smart one, had a plan to run.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you assclowns speculate that every single time and then when it usually turns out to be another white guy you crawl back into your holes not to be heard from.
Click to expand...


No WE don't, not with a school shooting. I can't think of a single instance where we had a school shooting and it was an Islamic attack.

If it's an attack on a plane, on a train, a mall, a city street, then yes, we call out Islamic nut jobs. But NOT when it's a school shooting.


----------



## OldLady

rightwinger said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happens all the time here.  Very rare in countries with strong gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We tolerate it
> Shrug...say how bad it is
> Offer Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> Then wait a month or two for the next slaughter
Click to expand...

Don't forget, we light candles, too.  And leave flowers on the sidewalk.


----------



## debbiedowner

Lastamender said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could just wait till we have at least a few facts...
> 
> Jesus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The large Muslim population is a fact.
Click to expand...


Your fact sucks donkey dick, 1.05% identify with Islam in Parkland.

Parkland, Florida Religion


----------



## EvilCat Breath

He's in custody now.


----------



## Brain357

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing you guys offered would have done anything anyway....taking guns away from people who don't use them to shoot other people  isn't going to stop mass shooters.....but that is all you have...
Click to expand...


How many school shootings this year?  How many cops dead this week?  These things don’t happen where there is strong gun control.     Fact


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

A parent just said the shooters name is Nicholas.


----------



## bodecea

Grampa Murked U said:


> This shit is sickening.


But becoming more and more expected.  The New Normal.


----------



## Lastamender

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What should we do?
> When people do bad things with words, do we take those away? Or when they abuse their religion? When people blah blah blah
> Your pandoras box is a circle jerk for fools
> And that was totally a mock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said Thoughts and Prayers
> What more could those kids ask for?
> 
> They are not the first, won't be the last
> Small price to pay for a second amendment
Click to expand...

On guns already?


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Brain357 said:


> Countries with strong gun control don’t have regular school shootings.  Only the USA does.



That's the price you pay when you have the right to bear arms. Don't like it ? Move across the border to Canada then.


----------



## Lewdog

At least one fatality was just brought out and put under a red tent.


----------



## bodecea

Lastamender said:


> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.


Of course you are.


----------



## WillowTree

MindWars said:


> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"


No, I have seen this before. With empty hands in the air no mistakes will be made. It is a safety thing.


----------



## undertherqadar

Lastamender said:


> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.


no, a chalk person, just like all the others


----------



## bodecea

MindWars said:


> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"


No, moron....the cops don't know who the shooter is so everyone comes out with their hands up.....just like Columbine.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Florida Senator says there are MANY dead


----------



## EvilCat Breath

TheGreenHornet said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not wise to speculate on something like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The suspect was described as a white male last seen leaving campus in a burgundy shirt.
Click to expand...

Another white hispanic perhaps.

Why aren't teachers armed in schools?   How much of this will there  have to be before every teacher has a gun.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Grampa Murked U said:


> A parent just said the shooters name is Nicholas.



Nicholas Cruz is the shooter that the Florida police are looking for.  Description:  5"8' - Ginger - Freckles - Red Hair.


----------



## Lewdog

Senator said he isn't in custody yet.


----------



## TNHarley

SassyIrishLass said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> A parent just said the shooters name is Nicholas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicholas Cruz is the shooter that the Florida police are looking for.  Description:  5"8' - Ginger - Freckles - Red Hair.
Click to expand...

Definitely sounds like a muslim Lastamender


----------



## Brain357

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> This shit is sickening.
> 
> 
> 
> But becoming more and more expected.  The New Normal.
Click to expand...

Every angry kid has easy access to guns.


----------



## 2aguy

Brain357 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Countries with strong gun control don’t have regular school shootings.  Only the USA does.
> 
> 
> 
> Might have known you'd show up to get spanked again..
> 
> Why don't you do the thread a favor, and NOT post your conspiracy theories?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a theory.  When was the last school shooting in the UK?
Click to expand...



They almost had one in 2015....which is a correction...

And keep in mind...gun crime is up 42% in London.....and 23% across the country, their criminals are getting guns, they just haven't decided to shoot up schools yet....right now their teens are knifing each other to death...

British teen sentenced to life for planned school attack



Despite some of the tightest gun control on the planet, a British man was able to acquire a handgun, extended mags and explosives as part of a plot to attack his former school.

Liam Lyburd, 19, of Newcastle upon Tyne, was sentenced to life imprisonment this week on eight charges of possessing weapons with intent to endanger life.

As noted by the BBC, Lyburd gathered a cache that included a Glock 19, three 33-round magazines, 94 hollow-point bullets, CS gas, five pipe bombs and two other improvised explosive devices despite the country’s long history of civilian arms control.

According to court documents, Lyburd planned to use the weapons in an attack on Newcastle College, from which he had been expelled two years prior for poor attendance. He was arrested last November after two Northumbria Police constables visited him at his home on a tip from an individual who encountered threats and disturbing pictures posted by Lyburd online.

Despite a defense that portrayed the reclusive man as living in a fantasy world, Lyburd was found guilty in July.

The internet-savvy teen obtained the Glock and other items through Evolution Marketplace, a successor to the Silk Road, a long-time “dark web” site in which users could buy and sell everything from illegal narcotics to munitions using Bitcoin cryptocurrency.

In court, Lyburd testified that buying the Glock was so easy it was “like buying a bar of chocolate.”

He obtained funds for his purchases through a complex extortion scheme in which he used online malware to infect computers, which he in turn held for ransom from their owners.

=====

Teenage boy 'took shotgun to school after being bullied for being fat'



15-year-old boy arrested for taking shotgun and ammunition into school did it because he was being bullied for being too fat, fellow pupils said.


----------



## Baz Ares

Mac1958 said:


> Shooter pulled the fire alarm to get kids out of classes and to make them easier targets.



 Yep.. A smarter one. Thanks, NRA!


----------



## Faun

Lewdog said:


> Senator said he isn't in custody yet.


They caught the shooter hiding between two houses.


----------



## 2aguy

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously what is needed is a thorough study of what motivates these students that decide to kill their fellow students and try and remedy it ....'.bullying'... ...many past shooters have been victims of bullying.  Teachers should be trained to be on the lookout for bullying activity and take the appropriate action before it goes too far...bullying should not be tolerated.
Click to expand...



The teachers know who these kids are...we need better intelligence on their activities at the school level.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Devastating news being reported. Parents need to lock up their guns better.


----------



## bodecea

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously what is needed is a thorough study of what motivates these students that decide to kill their fellow students and try and remedy it ....'.bullying'... ...many past shooters have been victims of bullying.  Teachers should be trained to be on the lookout for bullying activity and take the appropriate action before it goes too far...bullying should not be tolerated.
Click to expand...

Teachers aren't even allowed to touch students to restrain them from hurting others....and districts keep emotionally disturbed students because there's $$$ in filling those seats.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

rightwinger said:


> We tolerate it
> Shrug...say how bad it is
> Offer Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> Then wait a month or two for the next slaughter


u
Give us armed teachers and students.  Problem solved.


----------



## 2aguy

Brain357 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happens all the time here.  Very rare in countries with strong gun control.
Click to expand...



Except for Switzerland and Israel...right?  Lots of guns, no school shootings.......culture, not guns..


----------



## Lewdog

Faun said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Senator said he isn't in custody yet.
> 
> 
> 
> They caught the shooter hiding between two houses.
Click to expand...



Yeah now they are showing a kid fitting the description being put in a cop car.


----------



## Baz Ares

Seems they have a live one in custody.. He's a Whitey!
Is this the NRA Sponsored shooter?


----------



## 2aguy

Had the kid simply used a rental truck as classes were letting out for the day....he could have done more killing...


----------



## bodecea

MindWars said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, when police show up in the middle of mass chaos and have no idea who the shooter is it's probably to show them you aren't the one with the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, when police show up in the middle of mass chaos and have no idea who the shooter is it's probably to show them you aren't the one with the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get it just fine.  I'm also reasonable and rational, unlike you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, this “policy” was not approved by the taxpayers. No citizens got to vote on its implementation, and it is going to be enforced with potentially deadly force.
> 
> 
> Secondly, it treats ALL parties stopped by police as criminals.
> 
> One resident summed it up perfectly by saying, “Make us feel safe, not automatically make us feel like criminals.”
> 
> *“To put my hands up, I mean, I just can’t see how people are not offended by that,” said one resident.*
> 
> *“I think that is too aggressive, and unnecessary, and I don’t agree with it,” said another.*
> 
> “Police and community interactions are tough enough as it is and the more demands, the tougher it’s going to be, and the more problems you’re going to have,” explained a resident.
> 
> 
> View attachment 176741
> Police Implement New Policy to Treat Everyone as Criminals: When a Cop Stops You, Hands Must Go Up
> 
> 
> Since when are the kids treated as if they are  ALL GUILTY" automatically......    Since when do people not get " You are guilty until you are proven innocent". oh that's right they brainwashed sheep into believing "  You are innocent until proven guilty".
> No you don't or you wouldn't be making the argument and would have totally understood what I said what I did.  But before this spins into this issue and not the shooting issue.  I 'll stop on this note whether you get it or not.  =)
Click to expand...

Well, if this ever happens to you, you are free to come out with your hands hidden or in your pockets.  Ok?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Grampa Murked U said:


> Just breaking


Need more guns.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously what is needed is a thorough study of what motivates these students that decide to kill their fellow students and try and remedy it ....'.bullying'... ...many past shooters have been victims of bullying.  Teachers should be trained to be on the lookout for bullying activity and take the appropriate action before it goes too far...bullying should not be tolerated.
Click to expand...


What brain trust puts a man with a troubled past into a high school?


----------



## OldLady

Grampa Murked U said:


> Florida Senator says there are MANY dead


Oh Jesus no.
Just what channel are you watching, anyway?  I didn't get anything like that when I googled.


----------



## bodecea

2aguy said:


> Had the kid simply used a rental truck as classes were letting out for the day....he could have done more killing...


Wow...just wow.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Baz Ares said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter pulled the fire alarm to get kids out of classes and to make them easier targets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.. A smarter one. Thanks, NRA!
Click to expand...

What does the NRA have to do with it?


----------



## Brain357

AvgGuyIA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We tolerate it
> Shrug...say how bad it is
> Offer Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> Then wait a month or two for the next slaughter
> 
> 
> 
> u
> Give us armed teachers and students.  Problem solved.
Click to expand...


Problem is getting worse with more and more guns...


----------



## Mac1958

Baz Ares said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter pulled the fire alarm to get kids out of classes and to make them easier targets.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.. A smarter one. Thanks, NRA!
Click to expand...

Funny stuff, great, enjoy.
.


----------



## Tehon

Lastamender said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could just wait till we have at least a few facts...
> 
> Jesus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The large Muslim population is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fact sucks donkey dick, 1.05% identify with Islam in Parkland.
> 
> Parkland, Florida Religion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslim group plans 5K run at Parkland
Click to expand...

Parkland college is in Illinois you stupid fuck.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

OldLady said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Florida Senator says there are MANY dead
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Jesus no.
> Just what channel are you watching, anyway?  I didn't get anything like that when I googled.
Click to expand...

Channel 7, their local station in that area


----------



## bodecea

rightwinger said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happens all the time here.  Very rare in countries with strong gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We tolerate it
> Shrug...say how bad it is
> Offer Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> Then wait a month or two for the next slaughter
Click to expand...

We don't have to wait that long anymore.   #MAGA


----------



## Nia88

Lastamender said:


> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.



Majority of mass shooters in  America are white. So chances, it is a white male.

Also the fact they aren't releasing the name is further proof he is white.


----------



## 2aguy

Brain357 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously what is needed is a thorough study of what moivates these students that decide to kill their fellow students and try and remedy it aka bullying ...many past shooter have been victims of bullying.  Teachers should be trained to be on the lookout for bullying activity and take the appropriate action before it goes too far...bullying should not be tolerated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or we could have strong gun control like every sane nation.  It has proven to work.
Click to expand...



No...again...gun crime is up 42% in Britain...their people just aren't shooting up schools...yet.  They have guns, they just aren't walking into schools...yet....like the two that were stopped through pure, dumb luck in Britain.......two of them ....after they banned and confiscated guns....


----------



## TNHarley

Baz Ares said:


> Seems they have a live one in custody.. He's a Whitey!
> Is this the NRA Sponsored shooter?


You are just as bad as the dipshit blasting muslims for it
You fucking bigots need to grow up


----------



## Brain357

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happens all the time here.  Very rare in countries with strong gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except for Switzerland and Israel...right?  Lots of guns, no school shootings.......culture, not guns..
Click to expand...


They both have much stricter gun laws and fewer guns, nice try.


----------



## 2aguy

Nia88 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majority of mass shooters in  America are white. So chances, it is a white male.
> 
> Also the fact they aren't releasing the name is further proof he is white.
Click to expand...



Yes.....the 30-40 people killed in a bad year of mass shootings tend to be by whites...the majority of the other 9-10 thousand shooting victims from actual gun crime on a daily basis tend to be minorities....


----------



## debbiedowner

Grampa Murked U said:


> Florida Senator says there are MANY dead



Jesus, that is too bad. I hope for speedy recovery for the wounded.


----------



## Flopper

MindWars said:


> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"


*Absolute nonsense.  Whenever an event like this occurs, police have to treat everyone in the school as a possible suspect.  The police can not just let everyone in the school run free without escort.  Until they know who the shooter is everyone in the school is a person of interest until they have a chance to investigate.*


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Nia88 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majority of mass shooters in  America are white. So chances, it is a white male.
> 
> Also the fact they aren't releasing the name is further proof he is white.
Click to expand...

He isn't white, not that it matters but I'm happy to bust the bubbles of idiots.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

This all proves that we need machine guns.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Christ....children are dead and injured and idiots are making political hay out of it.


----------



## OldLady

2aguy said:


> Had the kid simply used a rental truck as classes were letting out for the day....he could have done more killing...


Oh, GO AWAY for five minutes, would you?  My God, they haven't washed the blood off the sidewalk yet and here you are advocating for more guns.  Just STFU for a minute, please.


----------



## Brain357

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously what is needed is a thorough study of what moivates these students that decide to kill their fellow students and try and remedy it aka bullying ...many past shooter have been victims of bullying.  Teachers should be trained to be on the lookout for bullying activity and take the appropriate action before it goes too far...bullying should not be tolerated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or we could have strong gun control like every sane nation.  It has proven to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...again...gun crime is up 42% in Britain...their people just aren't shooting up schools...yet.  They have guns, they just aren't walking into schools...yet....like the two that were stopped through pure, dumb luck in Britain.......two of them ....after they banned and confiscated guns....
Click to expand...

Yep the country with the most guns has regular school shootings.  Go figure.


----------



## bodecea

AvgGuyIA said:


> Iowa radio WMT AM 600 interrupted Rush Limbaugh program for this.  I'm thinking, it's Florida for Cryin' out loud!  When this is happening in an Iowa school then I guess they should rightly break format.  WMT isn't a national radio station.
> 
> Bring back Rush!  I'll watch the 6 o'clock news.


You're right.   This is no longer big news.   Your rush should not have been inconvenienced like that.


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had the kid simply used a rental truck as classes were letting out for the day....he could have done more killing...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, GO AWAY for five minutes, would you?  My God, they haven't washed the blood off the sidewalk yet and here you are advocating for more guns.  Just STFU for a minute, please.
Click to expand...

Then tell all the other idiots to stop talking about gun control.


----------



## Mousterian

rightwinger said:


> Small price to pay for a second amendment





rightwinger said:


> Thoughts and prayers
> 
> That is all our children are worth to us



Obviously none of your children/ grandchildren are being sacrificed on the Second Amendment altar.


----------



## Brain357

2aguy said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majority of mass shooters in  America are white. So chances, it is a white male.
> 
> Also the fact they aren't releasing the name is further proof he is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.....the 30-40 people killed in a bad year of mass shootings tend to be by whites...the majority of the other 9-10 thousand shooting victims from actual gun crime on a daily basis tend to be minorities....
Click to expand...


We just had 58 die in one shooting.


----------



## Nia88

Another day, another shooting. I don't care anymore. You reap what you sow. America as a society has an obession with guns and no one wants strict gun regulations. 

Our culture promotes gun violence.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Nia88 said:


> Majority of mass shooters in America are white. So chances, it is a white male.
> 
> Also the fact they aren't releasing the name is further proof he is white


Racist motherfucker.


----------



## 2aguy

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happens all the time here.  Very rare in countries with strong gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except for Switzerland and Israel...right?  Lots of guns, no school shootings.......culture, not guns..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They both have much stricter gun laws and fewer guns, nice try.
Click to expand...



No...they don't, they have guns...in Switzerland they have access to actual military, select fire, fully automatic rifles.......dittos Israel....it is culture, not access to guns....since we have close to 600 million guns in private hands, and over 16.3 million people with permits to carry guns.....and in our country, knives have murdered more people in one year than all of our mass public shootings combined....

So we ban knives, clubs and empty hands....right?

US mass shootings, 1982-2018: Data from Mother Jones’ investigation

*Total murders by mass public shooters...1982-2017

795*


Moron...knife murders.....2009-2013.....

2009----1,836
2010----1,933
2011----1,611
2012---1,769
2013---1.956


----------



## KeiserC

More legislation is the answer... all males 12 - 80 shouldn't be allowed to have firearms....


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Nia88 said:


> Another day, another shooting. I don't care anymore. You reap what you sow. America as a society has an obession with guns and no one wants strict gun regulations.
> 
> Our culture promotes gun violence.


Get the fuck out.


----------



## 2aguy

Nia88 said:


> Another day, another shooting. I don't care anymore. You reap what you sow. America as a society has an obession with guns and no one wants strict gun regulations.
> 
> Our culture promotes gun violence.




And Europe has had an obsession with mass murder by government....their government murder rate is greater than our criminal murder rate......yet you never bring that up....


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

We need machine guns.  

Complete repeal of all gun laws immediately.   Gun control is not working.


----------



## TNHarley

Nia88 said:


> Another day, another shooting. I don't care anymore. You reap what you sow. America as a society has an obession with guns and no one wants strict gun regulations.
> 
> Our culture promotes gun violence.


We do. Probably because it is a right. The most important right. Without that, we could lose all the others.
But emotional knee-jerk is obviously the answer to all of our societal problems.


----------



## bodecea

OldLady said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happens all the time here.  Very rare in countries with strong gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We tolerate it
> Shrug...say how bad it is
> Offer Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> Then wait a month or two for the next slaughter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget, we light candles, too.  And leave flowers on the sidewalk.
Click to expand...

That's helpful.  Here.


----------



## 2aguy

Baz Ares said:


> How can this happen in the new world order of MAGA?  With armed NRA Gun Nutters out there.
> 
> Did any unpaid NRA Gun Nutter 100% American Terrorist Morons show up to stop this?




Wrong...it was another gun free zone....all the good guys have to keep their guns at home when they go to this high school....numb nuts....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

bodecea said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happens all the time here.  Very rare in countries with strong gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We tolerate it
> Shrug...say how bad it is
> Offer Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> Then wait a month or two for the next slaughter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget, we light candles, too.  And leave flowers on the sidewalk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's helpful.  Here.
Click to expand...

So now we are mocking a communities grieving process?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Brain357 said:


> Yep the country with the most guns has regular school shootings. Go figure.


Gun control is just NOT working.


----------



## 2aguy

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Countries with strong gun control don’t have regular school shootings.  Only the USA does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...countries that have a different culture from ours have fewer school shootings...since Britain didn't have school shootings before they banned guns, their having guns had no effect on school shootings....and of course, after banning guns, they almost had two school shootings last year......so dumb luck doesn't show gun control works...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They never had as many guns.  They stopped the problem before it happened.  Australia started having lots of shootings and stopped them.
Click to expand...



No...again...you must just be dense.......gun crime in Britain is up 42% in London......and 23% all over the country, on an island where they banned and confiscated guns...they almost had two school shootings which were only stopped because of dumb luck.....Australia didn't have lots of any shootings......and they have been running on dumb luck too...as they have had shooters with guns in public places who simply haven't shot enough people to be considered mass public shooters...and their gun crime rate is going up too...after they too banned and confiscated guns......culture...not law abiding gun owners...


----------



## depotoo

7’s server just crashed
This 10’s link

*Suspect in custody after shooting at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School*
*At least 1 dead in shooting*
*Suspect in custody after shooting at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School*


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Mousterian said:


> Obviously none of your children/ grandchildren are being sacrificed on the Second Amendment altar.


We need to go back to a time when school shootings didn't occur.

Back when we were allowed to have machine guns.

This current gun-control experiment has failed miserably.  


Machine guns now.


----------



## Brain357

2aguy said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can this happen in the new world order of MAGA?  With armed NRA Gun Nutters out there.
> 
> Did any unpaid NRA Gun Nutter 100% American Terrorist Morons show up to stop this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong...it was another gun free zone....all the good guys have to keep their guns at home when they go to this high school....numb nuts....
Click to expand...

Countries with strong gun control don’t have a school shooting problem.


----------



## Baz Ares

TNHarley said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems they have a live one in custody.. He's a Whitey!
> Is this the NRA Sponsored shooter?
> 
> 
> 
> You are just as bad as the dipshit blasting muslims for it
> You fucking bigots need to grow up
Click to expand...


The NRA and Video game makers masturbate guns solves your problems.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Nia88 said:


> Another day, another shooting. I don't care anymore. You reap what you sow. America as a society has an obession with guns and no one wants strict gun regulations.
> 
> Our culture promotes gun violence.


----------



## Nia88

2aguy said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another day, another shooting. I don't care anymore. You reap what you sow. America as a society has an obession with guns and no one wants strict gun regulations.
> 
> Our culture promotes gun violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Europe has had an obsession with mass murder by government....their government murder rate is greater than our criminal murder rate......yet you never bring that up....
Click to expand...


Let's not talk about government murder rate. We have killed millions of people around the world with the wars we've started. We killed thousands of Iraqis based on imaginary weapons.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Baz Ares said:


> How can this happen in the new world order of MAGA?  With armed NRA Gun Nutters out there.
> 
> Did any unpaid NRA Gun Nutter 100% American Terrorist Morons show up to stop this?



Was that the first thing you thought of when the news broke? Politicizing it? How come the vaunted "gun free zone" didn't stop this? Hmm? You aren't talking about that.

People like you turn my stomach. Kids are dead, and you could care less.


----------



## 2aguy

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing you guys offered would have done anything anyway....taking guns away from people who don't use them to shoot other people  isn't going to stop mass shooters.....but that is all you have...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many school shootings this year?  How many cops dead this week?  These things don’t happen where there is strong gun control.     Fact
Click to expand...



Sorry.....Britain has more gun crime now than it did before they banned guns....Australia has a growing gun crime problem.......they are behind us because of their culture...they are now catching up...


----------



## debbiedowner

Lewdog said:


> Senator said he isn't in custody yet.



He is now.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Baz Ares said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems they have a live one in custody.. He's a Whitey!
> Is this the NRA Sponsored shooter?
> 
> 
> 
> You are just as bad as the dipshit blasting muslims for it
> You fucking bigots need to grow up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NRA and Video game makers masturbate guns solves your problems.
Click to expand...


What does the NRA have to do with this school shooting?


----------



## Brain357

Grampa Murked U said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happens all the time here.  Very rare in countries with strong gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We tolerate it
> Shrug...say how bad it is
> Offer Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> Then wait a month or two for the next slaughter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget, we light candles, too.  And leave flowers on the sidewalk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's helpful.  Here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now we are mocking a communities grieving process?
Click to expand...


They are mocking the response of our govermment.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Brain357 said:


> We just had 58 die in one shooting.


Only the shooter had guns.



Bringing your fists to a gun fight is stupid.


MORE GUNS NOW!!!

MACHINE GUNS NOW!!!


The current laws do not work.


----------



## bodecea

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously what is needed is a thorough study of what moivates these students that decide to kill their fellow students and try and remedy it aka bullying ...many past shooter have been victims of bullying.  Teachers should be trained to be on the lookout for bullying activity and take the appropriate action before it goes too far...bullying should not be tolerated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or we could have strong gun control like every sane nation.  It has proven to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...again...gun crime is up 42% in Britain...their people just aren't shooting up schools...yet.  They have guns, they just aren't walking into schools...yet....like the two that were stopped through pure, dumb luck in Britain.......two of them ....after they banned and confiscated guns....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep the country with the most guns has regular school shootings.  Go figure.
Click to expand...

No.
You are looking at this all wrong.
The country with the most guns wins.


----------



## Baz Ares

WOW...the kids are posting videos with guns sounds..


----------



## 2aguy

Nia88 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another day, another shooting. I don't care anymore. You reap what you sow. America as a society has an obession with guns and no one wants strict gun regulations.
> 
> Our culture promotes gun violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Europe has had an obsession with mass murder by government....their government murder rate is greater than our criminal murder rate......yet you never bring that up....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's not talk about government murder rate. We have killed millions of people around the world with the wars we've started. We killed thousands of Iraqis based on imaginary weapons.
Click to expand...



Yes...you don't want to talk government murder rate because at 12 million murdered in gas chambers in Euroe, another 25 million in Russia, and another 70 million in China, our criminal murder rate doesn't even come close to their government murder rate?

Do you just dislike it when criminals do the murder...and you are fine when the government does it in large numbers?


----------



## Theowl32

CNN along with the rest of the white guilt left wing losers hoping it is a white redneck.


----------



## bodecea

Mousterian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Small price to pay for a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts and prayers
> 
> That is all our children are worth to us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously none of your children/ grandchildren are being sacrificed on the Second Amendment altar.
Click to expand...

Yet.


----------



## 2aguy

DigitalDrifter said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Countries with strong gun control don’t have regular school shootings.  Only the USA does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the price you pay when you have the right to bear arms. Don't like it ? Move across the border to Canada then.
Click to expand...



Gun crime is increasing in Canada too....


----------



## Brain357

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing you guys offered would have done anything anyway....taking guns away from people who don't use them to shoot other people  isn't going to stop mass shooters.....but that is all you have...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many school shootings this year?  How many cops dead this week?  These things don’t happen where there is strong gun control.     Fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.....Britain has more gun crime now than it did before they banned guns....Australia has a growing gun crime problem.......they are behind us because of their culture...they are now catching up...
Click to expand...


Compare their rates to ours.  How many school shootings?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

The authorities think Cruz might have put some bombs around the school too.  They are looking now.


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had the kid simply used a rental truck as classes were letting out for the day....he could have done more killing...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, GO AWAY for five minutes, would you?  My God, they haven't washed the blood off the sidewalk yet and here you are advocating for more guns.  Just STFU for a minute, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then tell all the other idiots to stop talking about gun control.
Click to expand...

I'm too upset for this right now.  Tomorrow, though, I'll be spitting bullets about this.

I hope no one's really dead.  I hope the injuries are minor--tripping while running from the building type injuries.  I hope the person (is it a teenager/student or an adult--do we know?) explains what the fuck he was thinking.  I wish we would start doing something about this.  Ignoring it is not making it go away.


----------



## Borillar

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What should we do?
> When people do bad things with words, do we take those away? Or when they abuse their religion? When people blah blah blah
> Your pandoras box is a circle jerk for fools
> And that was totally a mock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said Thoughts and Prayers
> What more could those kids ask for?
> 
> They are not the first, won't be the last
> Small price to pay for a second amendment
Click to expand...

That tree of liberty sure needs a heck of a lot of water.


----------



## Brain357

bodecea said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously what is needed is a thorough study of what moivates these students that decide to kill their fellow students and try and remedy it aka bullying ...many past shooter have been victims of bullying.  Teachers should be trained to be on the lookout for bullying activity and take the appropriate action before it goes too far...bullying should not be tolerated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or we could have strong gun control like every sane nation.  It has proven to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...again...gun crime is up 42% in Britain...their people just aren't shooting up schools...yet.  They have guns, they just aren't walking into schools...yet....like the two that were stopped through pure, dumb luck in Britain.......two of them ....after they banned and confiscated guns....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep the country with the most guns has regular school shootings.  Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> You are looking at this all wrong.
> The country with the most guns wins.
Click to expand...


This doesn’t feel like winning.


----------



## Nia88

WillHaftawaite said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another day, another shooting. I don't care anymore. You reap what you sow. America as a society has an obession with guns and no one wants strict gun regulations.
> 
> Our culture promotes gun violence.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176742
Click to expand...


 I've actually been thinking a lot about applying for Canadian immigration and evidently citizenship. Especially since Agent Orange was elected.


----------



## bodecea

Grampa Murked U said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happens all the time here.  Very rare in countries with strong gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We tolerate it
> Shrug...say how bad it is
> Offer Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> Then wait a month or two for the next slaughter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget, we light candles, too.  And leave flowers on the sidewalk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's helpful.  Here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now we are mocking a communities grieving process?
Click to expand...

No...why would it be mocking when that's what we do.   Now.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Brain357 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happens all the time here.  Very rare in countries with strong gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We tolerate it
> Shrug...say how bad it is
> Offer Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> Then wait a month or two for the next slaughter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget, we light candles, too.  And leave flowers on the sidewalk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's helpful.  Here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now we are mocking a communities grieving process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are mocking the response of our govermment.
Click to expand...

The government lights candles and leaves flowers and personal mementos?

Are you high?


----------



## bodecea

Brain357 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously what is needed is a thorough study of what moivates these students that decide to kill their fellow students and try and remedy it aka bullying ...many past shooter have been victims of bullying.  Teachers should be trained to be on the lookout for bullying activity and take the appropriate action before it goes too far...bullying should not be tolerated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or we could have strong gun control like every sane nation.  It has proven to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...again...gun crime is up 42% in Britain...their people just aren't shooting up schools...yet.  They have guns, they just aren't walking into schools...yet....like the two that were stopped through pure, dumb luck in Britain.......two of them ....after they banned and confiscated guns....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep the country with the most guns has regular school shootings.  Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> You are looking at this all wrong.
> The country with the most guns wins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This doesn’t feel like winning.
Click to expand...

You are looking at it all wrong then.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Nia88 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another day, another shooting. I don't care anymore. You reap what you sow. America as a society has an obession with guns and no one wants strict gun regulations.
> 
> Our culture promotes gun violence.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176742
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've actually been thinking a lot about applying for Canadian immigration and evidently citizenship. Especially since Agent Orange was elected.
Click to expand...

I'll pay your airfare.

Get the fuck out of here


----------



## Brain357

2aguy said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Countries with strong gun control don’t have regular school shootings.  Only the USA does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the price you pay when you have the right to bear arms. Don't like it ? Move across the border to Canada then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gun crime is increasing in Canada too....
Click to expand...


Down in NYC where they have stuck to strong gun control.


----------



## bodecea

Grampa Murked U said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We tolerate it
> Shrug...say how bad it is
> Offer Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> Then wait a month or two for the next slaughter
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget, we light candles, too.  And leave flowers on the sidewalk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's helpful.  Here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now we are mocking a communities grieving process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are mocking the response of our govermment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The government lights candles and leaves flowers and personal mementos?
> 
> Are you high?
Click to expand...

Might as well.


----------



## debbiedowner

Grampa Murked U said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majority of mass shooters in  America are white. So chances, it is a white male.
> 
> Also the fact they aren't releasing the name is further proof he is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He isn't white, not that it matters but I'm happy to bust the bubbles of idiots.
Click to expand...


Red hair and freckles and he isn't white?


----------



## Nia88

2aguy said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another day, another shooting. I don't care anymore. You reap what you sow. America as a society has an obession with guns and no one wants strict gun regulations.
> 
> Our culture promotes gun violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Europe has had an obsession with mass murder by government....their government murder rate is greater than our criminal murder rate......yet you never bring that up....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's not talk about government murder rate. We have killed millions of people around the world with the wars we've started. We killed thousands of Iraqis based on imaginary weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...you don't want to talk government murder rate because at 12 million murdered in gas chambers in Euroe, another 25 million in Russia, and another 70 million in China, our criminal murder rate doesn't even come close to their government murder rate?
> 
> Do you just dislike it when criminals do the murder...and you are fine when the government does it in large numbers?
Click to expand...


You're comparing us to China and Russia now? Of course they have some fucked up shit in their country.


----------



## depotoo

BSO confirms shooter in custody


----------



## Brain357

2aguy said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another day, another shooting. I don't care anymore. You reap what you sow. America as a society has an obession with guns and no one wants strict gun regulations.
> 
> Our culture promotes gun violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Europe has had an obsession with mass murder by government....their government murder rate is greater than our criminal murder rate......yet you never bring that up....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's not talk about government murder rate. We have killed millions of people around the world with the wars we've started. We killed thousands of Iraqis based on imaginary weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...you don't want to talk government murder rate because at 12 million murdered in gas chambers in Euroe, another 25 million in Russia, and another 70 million in China, our criminal murder rate doesn't even come close to their government murder rate?
> 
> Do you just dislike it when criminals do the murder...and you are fine when the government does it in large numbers?
Click to expand...


Yeah real recent news there.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

rightwinger said:


> .  thoughts an prayers.  That is all our children are worth to us


Perhaps if YOU actually prayed along with a few more of you cynics and joined with Americans of good will in earnest prayer, God would do something.  

Since it isn't likely you will, STFU about " thoughts and prayers".


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Brain357 said:


> Compare their rates to ours. How many school shootings?


Because we don't have enough guns.


----------



## Brain357

Grampa Murked U said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We tolerate it
> Shrug...say how bad it is
> Offer Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> Then wait a month or two for the next slaughter
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget, we light candles, too.  And leave flowers on the sidewalk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's helpful.  Here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now we are mocking a communities grieving process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are mocking the response of our govermment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The government lights candles and leaves flowers and personal mementos?
> 
> Are you high?
Click to expand...


That and pray.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Brain357 said:


> This doesn’t feel like winning.


It feels like we need machine guns.


----------



## Baz Ares

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majority of mass shooters in  America are white. So chances, it is a white male.
> 
> Also the fact they aren't releasing the name is further proof he is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.....the 30-40 people killed in a bad year of mass shootings tend to be by whites...the majority of the other 9-10 thousand shooting victims from actual gun crime on a daily basis tend to be minorities....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We just had 58 die in one shooting.
Click to expand...


Wow, If true, we have a new USA leader, then.
MAGA is working. The new challenge for the kids with guns. 
Requires them to kill more to be special.


----------



## basquebromance

"Many of us remember exactly where we were when we learned about the sickening tragedy in Newtown. We are still there."


----------



## KeiserC

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can this happen in the new world order of MAGA?  With armed NRA Gun Nutters out there.
> 
> Did any unpaid NRA Gun Nutter 100% American Terrorist Morons show up to stop this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong...it was another gun free zone....all the good guys have to keep their guns at home when they go to this high school....numb nuts....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Countries with strong gun control don’t have a school shooting problem.
Click to expand...

What about the hundreds of thousands that laid down their lives securing our freedom from tyranny.  The right to bear arms and not to be infringed from doing so is and has always been the cornerstone of ensuring our freedoms as a people... particularly from the encroachment of 'governing' overreach.  The "if it saves one life it's worth it" argument is to spit on the sacrifice of a multitude that have gone before us in securing and maintaining our freedoms...  Not particularly good time to make this argument with suffering and dying teens... None the less, let's not forget our bloody history and journey from oppression.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

debbiedowner said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majority of mass shooters in  America are white. So chances, it is a white male.
> 
> Also the fact they aren't releasing the name is further proof he is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He isn't white, not that it matters but I'm happy to bust the bubbles of idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Red hair and freckles and he isn't white?
Click to expand...

Freckles are exclusive to white people? And kids love to color their hair to express their uniqueness.

I will wait for confirmation but as I said earlier, skin color is irrelevant


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Nia88 said:


> I've actually been thinking a lot about applying for Canadian immigration and evidently citizenship. Especially since Agent Orange was elected


Is there ANYTHING I can do to help you speed the process?


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had the kid simply used a rental truck as classes were letting out for the day....he could have done more killing...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, GO AWAY for five minutes, would you?  My God, they haven't washed the blood off the sidewalk yet and here you are advocating for more guns.  Just STFU for a minute, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then tell all the other idiots to stop talking about gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm too upset for this right now.  Tomorrow, though, I'll be spitting bullets about this.
> 
> I hope no one's really dead.  I hope the injuries are minor--tripping while running from the building type injuries.  I hope the person (is it a teenager/student or an adult--do we know?) explains what the fuck he was thinking.  I wish we would start doing something about this.  Ignoring it is not making it go away.
Click to expand...

What would you do about it though? Thats my problem.. I wish we could fix it too :/


----------



## basquebromance

"A suspect is in custody after a school shooting in Florida. The person is a male student and his social media activity indicates he is a member of 'a number of gun groups,' according to Fox News."


----------



## Nia88

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another day, another shooting. I don't care anymore. You reap what you sow. America as a society has an obession with guns and no one wants strict gun regulations.
> 
> Our culture promotes gun violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Europe has had an obsession with mass murder by government....their government murder rate is greater than our criminal murder rate......yet you never bring that up....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's not talk about government murder rate. We have killed millions of people around the world with the wars we've started. We killed thousands of Iraqis based on imaginary weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...you don't want to talk government murder rate because at 12 million murdered in gas chambers in Euroe, another 25 million in Russia, and another 70 million in China, our criminal murder rate doesn't even come close to their government murder rate?
> 
> Do you just dislike it when criminals do the murder...and you are fine when the government does it in large numbers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah real recent news there.
Click to expand...


The Holocaust was only 77 years ago. So yes it is recent news.


----------



## TNHarley

Nia88 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another day, another shooting. I don't care anymore. You reap what you sow. America as a society has an obession with guns and no one wants strict gun regulations.
> 
> Our culture promotes gun violence.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176742
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've actually been thinking a lot about applying for Canadian immigration and evidently citizenship. Especially since Agent Orange was elected.
Click to expand...

I can donate to the cause


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had the kid simply used a rental truck as classes were letting out for the day....he could have done more killing...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, GO AWAY for five minutes, would you?  My God, they haven't washed the blood off the sidewalk yet and here you are advocating for more guns.  Just STFU for a minute, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then tell all the other idiots to stop talking about gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm too upset for this right now.  Tomorrow, though, I'll be spitting bullets about this.
> 
> I hope no one's really dead.  I hope the injuries are minor--tripping while running from the building type injuries.  I hope the person (is it a teenager/student or an adult--do we know?) explains what the fuck he was thinking.  I wish we would start doing something about this.  Ignoring it is not making it go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would you do about it though? Thats my problem.. I wish we could fix it too :/
Click to expand...

Tomorrow.  I'm gonna be thinking on it.


----------



## Baz Ares

Nia88 said:


> Another day, another shooting. I don't care anymore. You reap what you sow. America as a society has an obession with guns and no one wants strict gun regulations.
> 
> Our culture promotes gun violence.



I still care.


----------



## toobfreak

Grampa Murked U said:


> Just breaking




Hey, at least all of the crazy loons know where to go where they know no one will be shooting back.

Put another way------

WHAT DO THESE PUBLIC SCHOOLS DO TO PEOPLE TO MAKE THEM ALL WANT TO KILL OTHERS?
Maybe we need to look at THAT, and what seed of anger they may be instilling in many other people!


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Baz Ares said:


> How can this happen in the new world order of MAGA?  With armed NRA Gun Nutters out there.
> 
> Did any unpaid NRA Gun Nutter 100% American Terrorist Morons show up to stop this?



Folks, there's no point in even arguing with someone who is so extreme, they refer to gun owners as, "American terrorists".


----------



## bodecea

AvgGuyIA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> .  thoughts an prayers.  That is all our children are worth to us
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps if YOU actually prayed along with a few more of you cynics and joined with Americans of good will in earnest prayer, God would do something.
> 
> Since it isn't likely you will, STFU about " thoughts and prayers".
Click to expand...

Your praying (if it doesn't interfere with Rush) doesn't seem to be working.   Unless.....that's not what you are praying for.........


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

The school superintendent says their are multiple fatalities and one is possibly a teacher.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

The suspect appears to be being transported to a hospital?


----------



## AvgGuyIA

They are putting the shooter on a stretcher.   He is injured.


----------



## jknowgood

Brain357 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously what is needed is a thorough study of what moivates these students that decide to kill their fellow students and try and remedy it aka bullying ...many past shooter have been victims of bullying.  Teachers should be trained to be on the lookout for bullying activity and take the appropriate action before it goes too far...bullying should not be tolerated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or we could have strong gun control like every sane nation.  It has proven to work.
Click to expand...

Yeah it has worked in Chicago.


----------



## bodecea

Theowl32 said:


> CNN along with the rest of the white guilt left wing losers hoping it is a white redneck.



You missed the post on the first page calling this a muslim act of terror?


----------



## basquebromance

Florida is a state drowning in guns. thanks in large part to people like Gov. Rick Scott.


----------



## Nia88

Baz Ares said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another day, another shooting. I don't care anymore. You reap what you sow. America as a society has an obession with guns and no one wants strict gun regulations.
> 
> Our culture promotes gun violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still care.
Click to expand...


I honestly cannot gather anymore energy to be outraged anymore when people don't want to bring change to our gun laws. They care more about protecting the rights of gun owners, than gun violence victims.

No matter how many kids get killed these staunch gun rights advocates don't give a shit because Merica.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

One or two armed people could have stopped this quickly.


We need more guns in schools.


----------



## TemplarKormac

rightwinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happens all the time here.  Very rare in countries with strong gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We tolerate it
> Shrug...say how bad it is
> Offer Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> Then wait a month or two for the next slaughter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes....T & P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thoughts and prayers
> 
> That is all our children are worth to us
Click to expand...


And our children are nothing more than political pawns to you. Spare us your false outrage. A lot of gun violence goes on in Chicago and not a peep from you. Please, it would be wise for you not to make a bigger fool of yourself than you already have.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Grampa Murked U said:


> The suspect appears to be being transported to a hospital?


Take him to a free clinic.  Don't put him with the honored wounded and dead.


----------



## jknowgood

Baz Ares said:


> How can this happen in the new world order of MAGA?  With armed NRA Gun Nutters out there.
> 
> Did any unpaid NRA Gun Nutter 100% American Terrorist Morons show up to stop this?


Schools are gun free zones.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Brain357 said:


> Countries with strong gun control don’t have regular school shootings.  Only the USA does.



And in those countries, when a criminal is about to blow your head off, you can be comforted knowing with absolute certainty that there is no armed GOOD guy nearby to help you.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

basquebromance said:


> Florida is a state drowning in guns. thanks in large part to people like Gov. Rick Scott.


I would like to personally thank Gov. Scott.  He is doing good work.

More guns.

Not less.


----------



## basquebromance

Don’t worry. Thoughts and prayers will fix it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

basquebromance said:


> Florida is a state drowning in guns. thanks in large part to people like Gov. Rick Scott.


You mean thanks to the 2nd amendment right?

Idiot


----------



## TemplarKormac

Nia88 said:


> I honestly cannot gather anymore energy to be outraged anymore when people don't want to bring change to our gun laws.



Laws are nothing but words. Unless you back those laws with appreciable action, those laws are meaningless. Ineffectual. 

How would more words solve this problem? Care to answer that?


----------



## bodecea

basquebromance said:


> Florida is a state drowning in guns. thanks in large part to people like Gov. Rick Scott.


Goodie.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Nia88 said:


> I honestly cannot gather anymore energy to be outraged anymore when people don't want to bring change to our gun laws. They care more about protecting the rights of gun owners, than gun violence victims.
> 
> No matter how many kids get killed these staunch gun rights advocates don't give a shit because Merica.


I am glad you admit defeat.  

Now, can I pack for you?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Brain357 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously what is needed is a thorough study of what moivates these students that decide to kill their fellow students and try and remedy it aka bullying ...many past shooter have been victims of bullying.  Teachers should be trained to be on the lookout for bullying activity and take the appropriate action before it goes too far...bullying should not be tolerated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or we could have strong gun control like every sane nation.  It has proven to work.
Click to expand...




We do have strong gun control laws, no one wants to enforce them.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

basquebromance said:


> Florida is a state drowning in guns. thanks in large part to people like Gov. Rick Scott.



You know what?

I can GUARANTEE you that if GOOD GUYS with guns weren't demonized like you do on this forum, a LOT more people could be saved. by them.     It's when assclowns create "gun free" zones and then expect criminals to honor them that the trouble begins.

In the Leftists minds.......
Another evil "assualt Weapon" got up on the wrong side of the bed this morning and all by itself decided to go on a shooting spree......


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

basquebromance said:


> Don’t worry. Thoughts and prayers will fix it.


More guns will definitely fix it.


----------



## OldLady

This isn't like me, I know, but my heart's exploding.  How many times do we have to do this?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t worry. Thoughts and prayers will fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> More guns will definitely fix it.
Click to expand...

Absolutely.  Every teacher and administrator should be armed.


----------



## harmonica

it's useless to argue 
the school shootings will keep going on 
nothing happened after a whole class of kindergarteners were blown away


----------



## KeiserC

Nia88 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another day, another shooting. I don't care anymore. You reap what you sow. America as a society has an obession with guns and no one wants strict gun regulations.
> 
> Our culture promotes gun violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I honestly cannot gather anymore energy to be outraged anymore when people don't want to bring change to our gun laws. They care more about protecting the rights of gun owners, than gun violence victims.
> 
> No matter how many kids get killed these staunch gun rights advocates don't give a shit because Merica.
Click to expand...

"protecting the rights of gun owners" (as if that is the 'end & be all' objective)  think a little bit more 'macro'.  Why did our founders deem it an imperative that the citizenry be armed?  You must think we are so evolved as a society / nation that 'governing overreach' is forever a thing of the past... How you could think that is nonsensical, especially as we don't even know about the millions here and coming here illegally... What we do know is what those like Schumer, Pelosi, Gutierez, etc. etc. want to turn our nation into...  Fundamental different view points rendering debate with you impossible I guess.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Baz Ares said:


> Dang, This is a Top 1% Whitey school.
> 
> Vegas Odds on it's a Whitey Shooter are 3-1
> The shooter is a smart one, had a plan to run.



Wow. Race is the last thing you should be worried about right now. Sure, the righties on this board are bad about speculation, but you liberals take this to a completely different level. 

You are a sick, depraved individual.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

OldLady said:


> This isn't like me, I know, but my heart's exploding. How many times do we have to do this?


I agree.  Gun control is a miserable failure. 

Repeal all gun laws and let everyone be armed.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

OldLady said:


> This isn't like me, I know, but my heart's exploding.  How many times do we have to do this?



Until people come to their senses and embrace CONSERVATIVE, FAMILY values of personal responsibility and teaching good behavior.

THAT's how many times...until then this BS will continue and get worse.
When will people EVER learn what it takes to make a CIVILIZED society??

You don't reward bad behavior and protect it, go lenient on criminals, disregard laws, teach children how to have safe sex at 5 years old, bring drag queens into elementary schools, legalize pot, condemn Christianity....then expect to have a civilized society.

Sheesh!!!


----------



## Wyatt earp

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Countries with strong gun control don’t have regular school shootings.  Only the USA does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...countries that have a different culture from ours have fewer school shootings...since Britain didn't have school shootings before they banned guns, their having guns had no effect on school shootings....and of course, after banning guns, they almost had two school shootings last year......so dumb luck doesn't show gun control works...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They never had as many guns.  They stopped the problem before it happened.  Australia started having lots of shootings and stopped them.
Click to expand...



I know why you are upset, they won't let you get a gun because your an admitted drug addict


----------



## Hugo Furst

Brain357 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously what is needed is a thorough study of what moivates these students that decide to kill their fellow students and try and remedy it aka bullying ...many past shooter have been victims of bullying.  Teachers should be trained to be on the lookout for bullying activity and take the appropriate action before it goes too far...bullying should not be tolerated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or we could have strong gun control like every sane nation.  It has proven to work.
Click to expand...


We have THOUSANDS of laws covering firearms, but they are USELESS if they are not followed, and not ENFORCED.

What possible good would having MORE laws do, if they are not FOLLOWED, and ENFORCED?


----------



## Lewdog

Sorry I used to be VERY pro-gun... but this type of event is really starting to weigh on me.

I also can't be the only one that gets tired of 2aGuy spamming threads with pro-gun propaganda every time something like this happens.


----------



## basquebromance

An hour before the Parkland, Florida School shooting today, the NRA, a terrorist organization, retweeted this


----------



## Borillar

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't like me, I know, but my heart's exploding. How many times do we have to do this?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Gun control is a miserable failure.
> 
> Repeal all gun laws and let everyone be armed.
Click to expand...

Yeah, a wild west free for all would be much better.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

basquebromance said:


> An hour before the Parkland, Florida School shooting today, the NRA, a terrorist organization, retweeted this


So?


----------



## JGalt

bear513 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously what is needed is a thorough study of what moivates these students that decide to kill their fellow students and try and remedy it aka bullying ...many past shooter have been victims of bullying.  Teachers should be trained to be on the lookout for bullying activity and take the appropriate action before it goes too far...bullying should not be tolerated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or we could have strong gun control like every sane nation.  It has proven to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do have strong gun control laws, no one wants to enforce them.
Click to expand...


The school superintendent just said that *mental health issues* are the problem and they are a challenge to address.

The left is always quick to blame the firearm, not the unhinged shooter.


----------



## WillowTree

bodecea said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Florida is a state drowning in guns. thanks in large part to people like Gov. Rick Scott.
> 
> 
> 
> Goodie.
Click to expand...

Care to compare with Chicago Illinois?


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Lewdog said:


> I also can't be the only one that gets tired of 2aGuy spamming threads with pro-gun propaganda every time something like this happens.


We're just getting ahead of the bullshit we're about to hear.


We will NEVER surrender guns.  We will budge not one FUCKING INCH.  We're going the other way.

Either you commies leave well enough alone or we're repealing everything.


----------



## Flash

basquebromance said:


> Florida is a state drowning in guns. thanks in large part to people like Gov. Rick Scott.




I live in Florida and I have 50 firearms.  It is great to live in a state that protects our Constitutional rights.  God bless Florida and god bless Rick Scott.  MAGA Baby!


----------



## harmonica

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Countries with strong gun control don’t have regular school shootings.  Only the USA does.
> 
> 
> 
> Might have known you'd show up to get spanked again..
> 
> Why don't you do the thread a favor, and NOT post your conspiracy theories?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a theory.  When was the last school shooting in the UK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They almost had one in 2015....which is a correction...
> 
> And keep in mind...gun crime is up 42% in London.....and 23% across the country, their criminals are getting guns, they just haven't decided to shoot up schools yet....right now their teens are knifing each other to death...
> 
> British teen sentenced to life for planned school attack
> 
> 
> 
> Despite some of the tightest gun control on the planet, a British man was able to acquire a handgun, extended mags and explosives as part of a plot to attack his former school.
> 
> Liam Lyburd, 19, of Newcastle upon Tyne, was sentenced to life imprisonment this week on eight charges of possessing weapons with intent to endanger life.
> 
> As noted by the BBC, Lyburd gathered a cache that included a Glock 19, three 33-round magazines, 94 hollow-point bullets, CS gas, five pipe bombs and two other improvised explosive devices despite the country’s long history of civilian arms control.
> 
> According to court documents, Lyburd planned to use the weapons in an attack on Newcastle College, from which he had been expelled two years prior for poor attendance. He was arrested last November after two Northumbria Police constables visited him at his home on a tip from an individual who encountered threats and disturbing pictures posted by Lyburd online.
> 
> Despite a defense that portrayed the reclusive man as living in a fantasy world, Lyburd was found guilty in July.
> 
> The internet-savvy teen obtained the Glock and other items through Evolution Marketplace, a successor to the Silk Road, a long-time “dark web” site in which users could buy and sell everything from illegal narcotics to munitions using Bitcoin cryptocurrency.
> 
> In court, Lyburd testified that buying the Glock was so easy it was “like buying a bar of chocolate.”
> 
> He obtained funds for his purchases through a complex extortion scheme in which he used online malware to infect computers, which he in turn held for ransom from their owners.
> 
> =====
> 
> Teenage boy 'took shotgun to school after being bullied for being fat'
> 
> 
> 
> 15-year-old boy arrested for taking shotgun and ammunition into school did it because he was being bullied for being too fat, fellow pupils said.
Click to expand...

wouldn't you rather have gun crime than kids slaughtered ?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Borillar said:


> Yeah, a wild west free for all would be much better.


We would definitely get more people on board with Darwinism.


----------



## Wyatt earp

basquebromance said:


> An hour before the Parkland, Florida School shooting today, the NRA, a terrorist organization, retweeted this




Yea send her roses instead , she can stick a rose up some illegal Mexican rapist ass.


----------



## WillowTree

basquebromance said:


> An hour before the Parkland, Florida School shooting today, the NRA, a terrorist organization, retweeted this


You are a fucking idiot!


----------



## Hugo Furst

basquebromance said:


> An hour before the Parkland, Florida School shooting today, the NRA, a terrorist organization, retweeted this



Terrorist organization?

Hmm, ya think the kid doing the shooting received that tweet, and was just trying to show a little love?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

WillHaftawaite said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously what is needed is a thorough study of what moivates these students that decide to kill their fellow students and try and remedy it aka bullying ...many past shooter have been victims of bullying.  Teachers should be trained to be on the lookout for bullying activity and take the appropriate action before it goes too far...bullying should not be tolerated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or we could have strong gun control like every sane nation.  It has proven to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have THOUSANDS of laws covering firearms, but they are USELESS if they are not followed, and not ENFORCED.
> 
> What possible good would having MORE laws do, if they are not FOLLOWED, and ENFORCED?
Click to expand...


Put armed guards in schools, if a teacher wants to carry let them. This screaming we are a gun free zone is inviting disaster


----------



## AvgGuyIA

bodecea said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iowa radio WMT AM 600 interrupted Rush Limbaugh program for this.  I'm thinking, it's Florida for Cryin' out loud!  When this is happening in an Iowa school then I guess they should rightly break format.  WMT isn't a national radio station.
> 
> Bring back Rush!  I'll watch the 6 o'clock news.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right.   This is no longer big news.   Your rush should not have been inconvenienced like that.
Click to expand...

I don't see why local radio has to report continuousl.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

I really don't give a rat fuck how many people get killed if we're not going to allow people to carry and protect themselves in schools.

Not one fuck is given.


----------



## harmonica

listening to news now
they say it's normal to take the shooter in for a mental evaluation 
??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????!!!!!!!!!!!
OBVIOUSLY he's mentally deranged --you don't need an evaluation


----------



## TemplarKormac

I'll tell you what...

I'm a fat dude. I have a ravenous appetite, you'd be hard pressed to make me lose said appetite. 

But when I see liberals on this thread politicizing tragedies like this school shooting...my appetite is gone. My stomach is turned upside down. No concern for the loss of life at all. Shame on you. 

All I have are my thoughts and prayers, and I'll be damned before someone tells me that they aren't enough.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I agree.  Gun control is a miserable failure.
> 
> Repeal all gun laws and let everyone be armed.



Guns aren't the problem....the lack of proper upbringing is the problem.
In the 1800's children brought loaded rifles to school with them.
Shootings were practically unheard of.

They were taught by their PARENTS (mother AND father) the difference between right and wrong.

THAT's what's lacking today


----------



## Wyatt earp

JGalt said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously what is needed is a thorough study of what moivates these students that decide to kill their fellow students and try and remedy it aka bullying ...many past shooter have been victims of bullying.  Teachers should be trained to be on the lookout for bullying activity and take the appropriate action before it goes too far...bullying should not be tolerated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or we could have strong gun control like every sane nation.  It has proven to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do have strong gun control laws, no one wants to enforce them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The school superintendent just said that *mental health issues* are the problem and they are a challenge to address.
> 
> The left is always quick to blame the firearm, not the unhinged shooter.
Click to expand...



The left doesn't want to tackle the real problem, it's ok if some one wants to pretend they are some gender or some thing they are not...


It's like they dont have mental health issues.


----------



## basquebromance

"My prayers and condolences to the families of the victims of the terrible Florida shooting. No child, teacher or anyone else should ever feel unsafe in an American school.

Just spoke to Governor Rick Scott. We are working closely with law enforcement on the terrible Florida school shooting." - President Trump

he's on it, folks, HE'S ON IT!


----------



## WillowTree

KeiserC said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can this happen in the new world order of MAGA?  With armed NRA Gun Nutters out there.
> 
> Did any unpaid NRA Gun Nutter 100% American Terrorist Morons show up to stop this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong...it was another gun free zone....all the good guys have to keep their guns at home when they go to this high school....numb nuts....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Countries with strong gun control don’t have a school shooting problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the hundreds of thousands that laid down their lives securing our freedom from tyranny.  The right to bear arms and not to be infringed from doing so is and has always been the cornerstone of ensuring our freedoms as a people... particularly from the encroachment of 'governing' overreach.  The "if it saves one life it's worth it" argument is to spit on the sacrifice of a multitude that have gone before us in securing and maintaining our freedoms...  Not particularly good time to make this argument with suffering and dying teens... None the less, let's not forget our bloody history and journey from oppression.
Click to expand...

They do it every time!


----------



## MindWars

Looks like they got him..


----------



## SassyIrishLass

basquebromance said:


> "Just spoke to Governor Rick Scott. We are working closely with law enforcement on the terrible Florida school shooting." - President Trump
> 
> he's on it, folks, HE'S ON IT!



WTF do you want him to do?


----------



## froggy

So I'm going to say the Dems with blame this on guns.


----------



## harmonica

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I really don't give a rat fuck how many people get killed if we're not going to allow people to carry and protect themselves in schools.
> 
> Not one fuck is given.


many other's carrying guns!!
1. too late--he will kill some at least
2. most will not know who the gunman is!!--so the gunman can hide with the other kids and shoot again....if you don't know who the shooter is, and see someone with a pistol--what will you do?? he could be the gunman--maybe not--you HAVE to shoot


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

basquebromance said:


> he's on it, folks, HE'S ON IT!


Hopefully he is repealing all gun laws and letting us protect ourselves.


----------



## Markle

MindWars said:


> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"



That's just stupid.


----------



## KeiserC

Not a big fan of legislating anything.... but Legislate that in order to post / establish a "Gun Free Zone" it must at all times have armed professionals guarding it... Many entities will be deterred by the cost, allowing armed citizenry to carry which is 'the ideal' in the first place.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

harmonica said:


> many other's carrying guns!!
> 1. too late--he will kill some at least
> 2. most will not know who the gunman is!!--so the gunman can hide with the other kids and shoot again....if you don't know who the shooter is, and see someone with a pistol--what will you do?? he could be the gunman--maybe not--you HAVE to shoot


This is complete horseshit.

Everybody knows others can shoot them quickly.  How many are going to pull their gun?


----------



## depotoo

We are hearing he was a former student.


----------



## depotoo

According to our local news as many as 7 dead, and he had a rifle, and possibly a hand gun


----------



## harmonica

KeiserC said:


> Not a big fan of legislating anything.... but Legislate that in order to post / establish a "Gun Free Zone" it must at all times have armed professionals guarding it... Many entities will be deterred by the cost, allowing armed citizenry to carry which is 'the ideal' in the first place.


with many people running around with guns--no one--especially the police will not know who the gunman is!!


----------



## bodecea

JGalt said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously what is needed is a thorough study of what moivates these students that decide to kill their fellow students and try and remedy it aka bullying ...many past shooter have been victims of bullying.  Teachers should be trained to be on the lookout for bullying activity and take the appropriate action before it goes too far...bullying should not be tolerated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or we could have strong gun control like every sane nation.  It has proven to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do have strong gun control laws, no one wants to enforce them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The school superintendent just said that *mental health issues* are the problem and they are a challenge to address.
> 
> The left is always quick to blame the firearm, not the unhinged shooter.
Click to expand...

Ah...the shooter MUST have been white.


----------



## depotoo

14 have been transported to 2 medical centers


----------



## rightwinger

2aguy said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...they can't.......they need the emotion to convince the uninformed to give them the power to  go after people who didn't shoot anyone.....
Click to expand...

We need emotion to say.......we have had enough
Otherwise, just line up the next children for slaughter


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Markle said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"
> 
> 
> 
> That's just stupid.
Click to expand...


*NO...it isn't.*

You're not thinking rationally....and or confusing effect with intent.
The net *effect will be* to desensitize people to police authority.  While the intent (to make sure there isn't another shooter) may be valid.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

depotoo said:


> According to our local news as many as 7 dead, and he had a rifle, and possibly a hand gun


Oh, boy.  The evil AR 15 debate is on the way.


----------



## depotoo

Nicholas Cruz is his name


----------



## Geaux4it

Grampa Murked U said:


> Just breaking



Yep, and the moron (D) Senator from Fla just started talk about gun controi

-Geaux


----------



## depotoo

There is horrible video on twitter


----------



## bodecea

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Florida is a state drowning in guns. thanks in large part to people like Gov. Rick Scott.
> 
> 
> 
> Goodie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Care to compare with Chicago Illinois?
Click to expand...

Why Chicago?   They are only ranked 25th with Orlando FL ranked 20th.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

rightwinger said:


> We need emotion to say.......we have had enough
> Otherwise, just line up the next children for slaughter


We need....

Machine guns.

You don't get it.

WE WILL GIVE NOT ONE GODDAMN INCH!!!!

We're getting machine guns whether you like it or not.  You should just joint the others running to Canada.


----------



## harmonica

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> many other's carrying guns!!
> 1. too late--he will kill some at least
> 2. most will not know who the gunman is!!--so the gunman can hide with the other kids and shoot again....if you don't know who the shooter is, and see someone with a pistol--what will you do?? he could be the gunman--maybe not--you HAVE to shoot
> 
> 
> 
> This is complete horseshit.
> 
> Everybody knows others can shoot them quickly.  How many are going to pull their gun?
Click to expand...

what-??--with people running around with guns--no one will no who the shooter is--especially when the police get there

here's an example--there's a shooting in Walmart or a mall--you meet up with someone with a gun.....what will you do??  tell me what will be your reaction?? 
both of you do not know if the other is the gunman


----------



## rightwinger

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Countries with strong gun control don’t have regular school shootings.  Only the USA does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...countries that have a different culture from ours have fewer school shootings...since Britain didn't have school shootings before they banned guns, their having guns had no effect on school shootings....and of course, after banning guns, they almost had two school shootings last year......so dumb luck doesn't show gun control works...
Click to expand...

We are a gun culture

Value our guns more than our children


----------



## depotoo

It appears more people are being transported by ambulance


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Geaux4it said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just breaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and the moron (D) Senator from Fla just started talk about gun controi
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


They'll squawk for a week or so to get political points...happens every time


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

depotoo said:


> There is horrible video on twitter


link?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

rightwinger said:


> We need emotion to say.......we have had enough
> Otherwise, just line up the next children for slaughter



And since Gun Ownership is protected by the Laws of this nation......
And since Guns are not the problem.....

What do YOU suggest oh wise one?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Gun control is a miserable failure.
> 
> Repeal all gun laws and let everyone be armed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guns aren't the problem....the lack of proper upbringing is the problem.
> In the 1800's children brought loaded rifles to school with them.
> Shootings were practically unheard of.
> 
> They were taught by their PARENTS (mother AND father) the difference between right and wrong.
> 
> THAT's what's lacking today
Click to expand...

When I was in school kids took their hunting rifles to school hanging on gun racks in the back window.


----------



## Geaux4it

nm


----------



## harmonica

cut the firepower down


----------



## bodecea

froggy said:


> So I'm going to say the Dems with blame this on guns.


Nope.  Guns had nothing to do with this.


----------



## miketx

Have we blamed the NRA yet?


----------



## KeiserC

harmonica said:


> KeiserC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a big fan of legislating anything.... but Legislate that in order to post / establish a "Gun Free Zone" it must at all times have armed professionals guarding it... Many entities will be deterred by the cost, allowing armed citizenry to carry which is 'the ideal' in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> with many people running around with guns--no one--especially the police will not know who the gunman is!!
Click to expand...

Extremely myopic... think about what you just said... Like the Police are the ubiquitous 1st and only true line of defense... I pity you if you ever have a break in and dial 911...expecting immediate mitigation from the threat.


----------



## Markle

Brain357 said:


> Countries with strong gun control don’t have regular school shootings.  Only the USA does.



But, they have far more violent crime.


----------



## depotoo

They say they don’t know how he got on campus, particularly with a rifle.

The killer has been transported to the hospital, they think it could be a canine bite.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

miketx said:


> Have we blamed the NRA yet?



Yeah that Baz jackass did


----------



## Picaro

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
Click to expand...


Indeed, that is pure sociopathic douche-baggery. He/she/it/mutant is obviously sick.


----------



## harmonica

if many people have guns


KeiserC said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KeiserC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a big fan of legislating anything.... but Legislate that in order to post / establish a "Gun Free Zone" it must at all times have armed professionals guarding it... Many entities will be deterred by the cost, allowing armed citizenry to carry which is 'the ideal' in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> with many people running around with guns--no one--especially the police will not know who the gunman is!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Extremely myopic... think about what you just said... Like the Police are the ubiquitous 1st and only true line of defense... I pity you if you ever have a break in and dial 911
Click to expand...

there WAS a policeman on campus at the time!! the super  just said it
it didn't help --did it???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faun

miketx said:


> Have we blamed the NRA yet?


We blamed Muslims.


----------



## depotoo

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is horrible video on twitter
> 
> 
> 
> link?
Click to expand...

Twitter
Twitter


----------



## Geaux4it

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Countries with strong gun control don’t have regular school shootings.  Only the USA does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...countries that have a different culture from ours have fewer school shootings...since Britain didn't have school shootings before they banned guns, their having guns had no effect on school shootings....and of course, after banning guns, they almost had two school shootings last year......so dumb luck doesn't show gun control works...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are a gun culture
> 
> Value our guns more than our children
Click to expand...


You might, I don't

My kids grew up just fine around guns.

-Geaux


----------



## harmonica

the superintendent  said there was a cop on campus at the time of the shooting


----------



## WillowTree

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Florida is a state drowning in guns. thanks in large part to people like Gov. Rick Scott.
> 
> 
> 
> Goodie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Care to compare with Chicago Illinois?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why Chicago?   They are only ranked 25th with Orlando FL ranked 20th.
Click to expand...

Because Chicago has strict gun control as opposed to Florida which apparently is awash with guns! Right?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Picaro said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, that is pure sociopathic douche-baggery. He/she/it/mutant is obviously sick.
Click to expand...




Yup the left wants a new Sodom and Gomorrah and the only way they can get that Utopia is taking away all the guns .


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

harmonica said:


> what-??--with people running around with guns--no one will no who the shooter is--especially when the police get there
> 
> here's an example--there's a shooting in Walmart or a mall--you meet up with someone with a gun.....what will you do?? tell me what will be your reaction??
> both of you do not know if the other is the gunman


This is bullshit.

I am only drawing and shooting someone shooting at me.  Don't shoot at me.  Don't get shot.

Get your what/if scenarios the fuck out of here.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

rightwinger said:


> We are a gun culture
> 
> Value our guns more than our children


Glad you have come around.  You finally get it.


----------



## EverCurious

Geaux4it said:


> nm



Not sure that's the one... or at a minimum the profile pic doesn't look at all like a redheaded, freckled, teen (it looks like an adult with a partial beard, black or dark brown hair to me) 

Anyone recognize that profile pic as an artist, musician, actor, or anything?


----------



## KeiserC

harmonica said:


> if many people have guns
> 
> 
> KeiserC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KeiserC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a big fan of legislating anything.... but Legislate that in order to post / establish a "Gun Free Zone" it must at all times have armed professionals guarding it... Many entities will be deterred by the cost, allowing armed citizenry to carry which is 'the ideal' in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> with many people running around with guns--no one--especially the police will not know who the gunman is!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Extremely myopic... think about what you just said... Like the Police are the ubiquitous 1st and only true line of defense... I pity you if you ever have a break in and dial 911
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there WAS a policeman on campus at the time!! the super  just said it
> it didn't help --did it???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

I certainly suspect that it may have helped immensely....!!!!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

harmonica said:


> cut the firepower down


WRONG

BOOST the firepower.


----------



## harmonica

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> what-??--with people running around with guns--no one will no who the shooter is--especially when the police get there
> 
> here's an example--there's a shooting in Walmart or a mall--you meet up with someone with a gun.....what will you do?? tell me what will be your reaction??
> both of you do not know if the other is the gunman
> 
> 
> 
> This is bullshit.
> 
> I am only drawing and shooting someone shooting at me.  Don't shoot at me.  Don't get shot.
> 
> Get your what/if scenarios the fuck out of here.
Click to expand...

real dumb aren't you
if many people are armed you will not know who the shooter is---he can shoot anyone he wants--you're dead


----------



## Lewdog

He doesn't have any pictures on his Facebook, but there is a picture of him on his sister's account.


----------



## miketx

Faun said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have we blamed the NRA yet?
> 
> 
> 
> We blamed Muslims.
Click to expand...

Why? The shooter looks white to me? Of course he may be a muslim.


----------



## KeiserC

How do we know that the officer didn't mitigate?  Do you think that this is a 'zero sum scenario' ?


----------



## Geaux4it

They are reporting he has interest in Syria resistance.....

Sounds like another lib shooter

-Geaux


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

It is most certainly a tragedy when innocent people's lives are taken by deranged individuals.
I feel badly for all those suffering.  This should not have happened.

But we can never succumb to the relentless efforts of people trying to use these tragedies to change our Constitution and the solid foundation it was built on.   Their past efforts are WHY we have these tragedies today.

If these people were truly horrified at meaningless deaths of children, they would put their actions where their mouths are and vote to support CONSERVATIVE CHRISTIAN values that protect and strengthen the FAMILY unit and instill personal responsibility into our children.

Instead, they vote to destroy the family, empower those who lead our children astray, then use these tragedies to try to get their agendas passed.

Cowards and imbeciles


----------



## Flash

basquebromance said:


> An hour before the Parkland, Florida School shooting today, the NRA, a terrorist organization, retweeted this




If one of the teachers had a Kimber then the asshole would have been stopped, wouldn't he?

Stop being an idiot and saying really stupid ignorant things like the NRA being a terrorist organization.  That just make you look like a moronic Moon Bat and nobody will take you seriously.


----------



## Picaro

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
Click to expand...


Indeed, that is pure sociopathic douche-baggery. He/she/it/mutant is obviously sick.


----------



## TemplarKormac

depotoo said:


> Nicholas Cruz is his name



Where are you getting this information?


----------



## harmonica

like I said --there's no arguing if they don't even care about a whole class of kindergarteners being slaughtered

if something isn't working--year after year after year---you have to try something else
and things aren't working now --are they???
we keep sticking our fingers in the fire year after year after year after year after year
fingers in the fire again and again


----------



## TomParks

The usual libs are calling for gun control....how about prayer and the 10 commandments back in schools?


----------



## miketx

harmonica said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> what-??--with people running around with guns--no one will no who the shooter is--especially when the police get there
> 
> here's an example--there's a shooting in Walmart or a mall--you meet up with someone with a gun.....what will you do?? tell me what will be your reaction??
> both of you do not know if the other is the gunman
> 
> 
> 
> This is bullshit.
> 
> I am only drawing and shooting someone shooting at me.  Don't shoot at me.  Don't get shot.
> 
> Get your what/if scenarios the fuck out of here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> real dumb aren't you
> if many people are armed you will not know who the shooter is---he can shoot anyone he wants--you're dead
Click to expand...

That aint how reality works imbecile.


----------



## KeiserC

Legislate good judgement and universal morality....


----------



## rightwinger

Geaux4it said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Countries with strong gun control don’t have regular school shootings.  Only the USA does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...countries that have a different culture from ours have fewer school shootings...since Britain didn't have school shootings before they banned guns, their having guns had no effect on school shootings....and of course, after banning guns, they almost had two school shootings last year......so dumb luck doesn't show gun control works...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are a gun culture
> 
> Value our guns more than our children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might, I don't
> 
> My kids grew up just fine around guns.
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

I'm sure the shooter did too


----------



## bodecea

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Florida is a state drowning in guns. thanks in large part to people like Gov. Rick Scott.
> 
> 
> 
> Goodie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Care to compare with Chicago Illinois?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why Chicago?   They are only ranked 25th with Orlando FL ranked 20th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Chicago has strict gun control as opposed to Florida which apparently is awash with guns! Right?
Click to expand...

You tell me....you are the one who jumped from talking about Florida to talking about Chicago IL.   I just brought the discussion back to Florida.   Couldn't you see that?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

harmonica said:


> eal dumb aren't you
> if many people are armed you will not know who the shooter is---he can shoot anyone he wants--you're dead


You are fucking stupid.

He shoots at everybody.  Everybody knows who the shooter is.  

You have allowed this propaganda bullshit to corrupt your thinking.  This is a complete bullshit argument.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

harmonica said:


> like I said --there's no arguing if they don't even care about a whole class of kindergarteners being slaughtered
> 
> if something isn't working--year after year after year---you have to try something else
> and things aren't working now --are they???



So what's your plan? Besides an outright ban on guns you nor anyone else  has one....just BAN GUNS, STRICTER LAWS...it works so well in Chicago....right?


----------



## Flash

harmonica said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> what-??--with people running around with guns--no one will no who the shooter is--especially when the police get there
> 
> here's an example--there's a shooting in Walmart or a mall--you meet up with someone with a gun.....what will you do?? tell me what will be your reaction??
> both of you do not know if the other is the gunman
> 
> 
> 
> This is bullshit.
> 
> I am only drawing and shooting someone shooting at me.  Don't shoot at me.  Don't get shot.
> 
> Get your what/if scenarios the fuck out of here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> real dumb aren't you
> if many people are armed you will not know who the shooter is---he can shoot anyone he wants--you're dead
Click to expand...



Are you really that stupid or do you just pretend to be on the Internet?


----------



## WillowTree

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Florida is a state drowning in guns. thanks in large part to people like Gov. Rick Scott.
> 
> 
> 
> Goodie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Care to compare with Chicago Illinois?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why Chicago?   They are only ranked 25th with Orlando FL ranked 20th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Chicago has strict gun control as opposed to Florida which apparently is awash with guns! Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell me....you are the one who jumped from talking about Florida to talking about Chicago IL.   I just brought the discussion back to Florida.   Couldn't you see that?
Click to expand...

Weasel.


----------



## Faun

miketx said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have we blamed the NRA yet?
> 
> 
> 
> We blamed Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? The shooter looks white to me? Of course he may be a muslim.
Click to expand...

I don’t know why. Because people are stupid?


----------



## miketx

harmonica said:


> like I said --there's no arguing if they don't even care about a whole class of kindergarteners being slaughtered
> 
> if something isn't working--year after year after year---you have to try something else
> and things aren't working now --are they???
> we keep sticking our fingers in the fire year after year after year


Right. We should try ending gun free murder zones and letting teachers who want to carry do so. Thats' the only way to stop it.


----------



## rightwinger

BasicHumanUnit said:


> It is most certainly a tragedy when innocent people's lives are taken by deranged individuals.
> I feel badly for all those suffering.  This should not have happened.
> 
> But we can never succumb to the relentless efforts of people trying to use these tragedies to change our Constitution and the solid foundation it was built on.   Their past efforts are WHY we have these tragedies today.
> 
> If these people were truly horrified at meaningless deaths of children, they would put their actions where their mouths are and vote to support CONSERVATIVE CHRISTIAN values that protect and strengthen the FAMILY unit and instill personal responsibility into our children.
> 
> Instead, they vote to destroy the family, empower those who lead our children astray, then use these tragedies to try to get their agendas passed.
> 
> Cowards and imbeciles


Our Constitution does not give you the right to slaughter children


----------



## Geaux4it

rightwinger said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Countries with strong gun control don’t have regular school shootings.  Only the USA does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...countries that have a different culture from ours have fewer school shootings...since Britain didn't have school shootings before they banned guns, their having guns had no effect on school shootings....and of course, after banning guns, they almost had two school shootings last year......so dumb luck doesn't show gun control works...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are a gun culture
> 
> Value our guns more than our children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might, I don't
> 
> My kids grew up just fine around guns.
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure the shooter did too
Click to expand...


No you're not.

-Geaux


----------



## Lewdog

A kid that is being interviewed is saying he is no longer a student at that school... and he bragged about being kicked out of two other schools.


----------



## miketx

Faun said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have we blamed the NRA yet?
> 
> 
> 
> We blamed Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? The shooter looks white to me? Of course he may be a muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t know why. Because people are stupid?
Click to expand...

That or they realize muzzies do shit like this.


----------



## WillowTree

rightwinger said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is most certainly a tragedy when innocent people's lives are taken by deranged individuals.
> I feel badly for all those suffering.  This should not have happened.
> 
> But we can never succumb to the relentless efforts of people trying to use these tragedies to change our Constitution and the solid foundation it was built on.   Their past efforts are WHY we have these tragedies today.
> 
> If these people were truly horrified at meaningless deaths of children, they would put their actions where their mouths are and vote to support CONSERVATIVE CHRISTIAN values that protect and strengthen the FAMILY unit and instill personal responsibility into our children.
> 
> Instead, they vote to destroy the family, empower those who lead our children astray, then use these tragedies to try to get their agendas passed.
> 
> Cowards and imbeciles
> 
> 
> 
> Our Constitution does not give you the right to slaughter children
Click to expand...

It also dosen’t Give you the right to confiscate guns.


----------



## TemplarKormac

bodecea said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm going to say the Dems with blame this on guns.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Guns had nothing to do with this.
Click to expand...


Nope, guns are inanimate objects. See how they are arresting a person and not a gun?

Okay, I have a proposal. Let's sit a gun down in the middle of a busy school hallway and see if it rises up to kill innocent kids.

A gun is a tool, a tool that requires direction.

You seem to think guns have souls... no, guns are nothing more than springs, metal and gunpowder. It is the person who makes the decision to use it. Guns don't shoot themselves.

Honestly, some of the dumbest logic being used today comes from the left. Congratulations.


----------



## miketx

rightwinger said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is most certainly a tragedy when innocent people's lives are taken by deranged individuals.
> I feel badly for all those suffering.  This should not have happened.
> 
> But we can never succumb to the relentless efforts of people trying to use these tragedies to change our Constitution and the solid foundation it was built on.   Their past efforts are WHY we have these tragedies today.
> 
> If these people were truly horrified at meaningless deaths of children, they would put their actions where their mouths are and vote to support CONSERVATIVE CHRISTIAN values that protect and strengthen the FAMILY unit and instill personal responsibility into our children.
> 
> Instead, they vote to destroy the family, empower those who lead our children astray, then use these tragedies to try to get their agendas passed.
> 
> Cowards and imbeciles
> 
> 
> 
> Our Constitution does not give you the right to slaughter children
Click to expand...

No it doesn't, it gives you the right be able to defend against the murderers YOU want to protect with your gun law bullshit.


----------



## KeiserC

Apparently it's one of the largest schools in Broward County... If the alleged officer who was there didn't mitigate, it would seem that there should have been more 'good guns' present....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I have a feeling the death toll will be high


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

harmonica said:


> like I said --there's no arguing if they don't even care about a whole class of kindergarteners being slaughtered
> 
> if something isn't working--year after year after year---you have to try something else
> and things aren't working now --are they???
> we keep sticking our fingers in the fire year after year after year after year after year
> fingers in the fire again and again


Let's try arming everyone and daring someone to shoot.



We're not going the other way, motherfucker.  You can just stop right there.  

We are not going to budge one goddamn motherfucking inch.  If anything, we are repealing gun laws.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Spanish speaking law enforcement has gone to his home to interview family.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

rightwinger said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is most certainly a tragedy when innocent people's lives are taken by deranged individuals.
> I feel badly for all those suffering.  This should not have happened.
> 
> But we can never succumb to the relentless efforts of people trying to use these tragedies to change our Constitution and the solid foundation it was built on.   Their past efforts are WHY we have these tragedies today.
> 
> If these people were truly horrified at meaningless deaths of children, they would put their actions where their mouths are and vote to support CONSERVATIVE CHRISTIAN values that protect and strengthen the FAMILY unit and instill personal responsibility into our children.
> 
> Instead, they vote to destroy the family, empower those who lead our children astray, then use these tragedies to try to get their agendas passed.
> 
> Cowards and imbeciles
> 
> 
> 
> Our Constitution does not give you the right to slaughter children
Click to expand...


Idiotic response.


----------



## Faun

miketx said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have we blamed the NRA yet?
> 
> 
> 
> We blamed Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? The shooter looks white to me? Of course he may be a muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t know why. Because people are stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That or they realize muzzies do shit like this.
Click to expand...

So do Christians.


----------



## Mac1958

Police knew about shooter, had been identified as a threat to the students.


----------



## bodecea

SassyIrishLass said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> like I said --there's no arguing if they don't even care about a whole class of kindergarteners being slaughtered
> 
> if something isn't working--year after year after year---you have to try something else
> and things aren't working now --are they???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your plan? Besides an outright ban on guns you nor anyone else  has one....just BAN GUNS, STRICTER LAWS...it works so well in Chicago....right?
Click to expand...

Again with Chicago.  What's up with that?   Florida, people.   Focus!   Focus!


----------



## skye




----------



## Geaux4it

The teachers should be armed. The NRA has been trying to get this done. 

Arm our willing teachers please

-Geaux


----------



## harmonica

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Florida is a state drowning in guns. thanks in large part to people like Gov. Rick Scott.
> 
> 
> 
> Goodie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Care to compare with Chicago Illinois?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why Chicago?   They are only ranked 25th with Orlando FL ranked 20th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Chicago has strict gun control as opposed to Florida which apparently is awash with guns! Right?
Click to expand...

Chicago, LA, and NEWYCIty have much stricter gun laws than ST Louis Mo
STL murder rate is MUCH higher--with Stl having a much lower population and density
very pro-gun MO has a higher murder rate than CA IL or NY
Chicago's murder rate was much, much lower than pro gun STL

this is all *cross checked* by STL being on most dangerous cities lists--sometimes number 1--so don't try to argue these facts


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

rightwinger said:


> I'm sure the shooter did too


Not enough of the other kids did.  But, it wouldn't matter anyway, because they are disarmed.


----------



## bodecea

TemplarKormac said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm going to say the Dems with blame this on guns.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Guns had nothing to do with this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, guns are inanimate objects. See how they are arresting a person and not a gun?
> 
> Okay, I have a proposal. Let's sit a gun down in the middle of a busy school hallway and see if it rises up to kill innocent kids.
> 
> A gun is a tool, a tool that requires direction.
> 
> You seem to think guns have souls... no, guns are nothing more than springs, metal and gunpowder. It is the person who makes the decision to use it. Guns don't shoot themselves.
Click to expand...

Um....did you actually read my post that you quoted?


----------



## Wyatt earp

rightwinger said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is most certainly a tragedy when innocent people's lives are taken by deranged individuals.
> I feel badly for all those suffering.  This should not have happened.
> 
> But we can never succumb to the relentless efforts of people trying to use these tragedies to change our Constitution and the solid foundation it was built on.   Their past efforts are WHY we have these tragedies today.
> 
> If these people were truly horrified at meaningless deaths of children, they would put their actions where their mouths are and vote to support CONSERVATIVE CHRISTIAN values that protect and strengthen the FAMILY unit and instill personal responsibility into our children.
> 
> Instead, they vote to destroy the family, empower those who lead our children astray, then use these tragedies to try to get their agendas passed.
> 
> Cowards and imbeciles
> 
> 
> 
> Our Constitution does not give you the right to slaughter children
Click to expand...




Yes it does..




50 million dead baby's since 1973 and counting.





.


----------



## rightwinger

KeiserC said:


> Legislate good judgement and universal morality....



Legislate that those lacking good judgement and morality have unrestricted access to the weapons they need to slaughter young children


----------



## depotoo

Sheriff 7 confirmed dead, 14 others taken to hospital


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

rightwinger said:


> Our Constitution does not give you the right to slaughter children


That has nothing to do with guns.


----------



## rightwinger

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is most certainly a tragedy when innocent people's lives are taken by deranged individuals.
> I feel badly for all those suffering.  This should not have happened.
> 
> But we can never succumb to the relentless efforts of people trying to use these tragedies to change our Constitution and the solid foundation it was built on.   Their past efforts are WHY we have these tragedies today.
> 
> If these people were truly horrified at meaningless deaths of children, they would put their actions where their mouths are and vote to support CONSERVATIVE CHRISTIAN values that protect and strengthen the FAMILY unit and instill personal responsibility into our children.
> 
> Instead, they vote to destroy the family, empower those who lead our children astray, then use these tragedies to try to get their agendas passed.
> 
> Cowards and imbeciles
> 
> 
> 
> Our Constitution does not give you the right to slaughter children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 million dead baby's since 1973 and counting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


But.....but..........ABORTION!


----------



## TemplarKormac

bodecea said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm going to say the Dems with blame this on guns.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Guns had nothing to do with this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, guns are inanimate objects. See how they are arresting a person and not a gun?
> 
> Okay, I have a proposal. Let's sit a gun down in the middle of a busy school hallway and see if it rises up to kill innocent kids.
> 
> A gun is a tool, a tool that requires direction.
> 
> You seem to think guns have souls... no, guns are nothing more than springs, metal and gunpowder. It is the person who makes the decision to use it. Guns don't shoot themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um....did you actually read my post that you quoted?
Click to expand...


Yeah, it was a poor attempt at sarcasm.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

rightwinger said:


> Legislate that those lacking good judgement and morality have unrestricted access to the weapons they need to slaughter young children


I agree.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Geaux4it said:


> The teachers should be armed. The NRA has been trying to get this done.
> 
> Arm our willing teachers please
> 
> -Geaux



Plenty of retired veterans looking for supplemental income, arm them


----------



## WillowTree

He is an adult. Eighteen and a former student.


----------



## Wyatt earp

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is most certainly a tragedy when innocent people's lives are taken by deranged individuals.
> I feel badly for all those suffering.  This should not have happened.
> 
> But we can never succumb to the relentless efforts of people trying to use these tragedies to change our Constitution and the solid foundation it was built on.   Their past efforts are WHY we have these tragedies today.
> 
> If these people were truly horrified at meaningless deaths of children, they would put their actions where their mouths are and vote to support CONSERVATIVE CHRISTIAN values that protect and strengthen the FAMILY unit and instill personal responsibility into our children.
> 
> Instead, they vote to destroy the family, empower those who lead our children astray, then use these tragedies to try to get their agendas passed.
> 
> Cowards and imbeciles
> 
> 
> 
> Our Constitution does not give you the right to slaughter children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 million dead baby's since 1973 and counting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But.....but..........ABORTION!
Click to expand...



But what?



Facts are facts and you are wrong, of course the constitution says you have the right to slaughter children.


----------



## bodecea

Tipsycatlover said:


> Spanish speaking law enforcement has gone to his home to interview family.


Cuban?


----------



## WillowTree

Fla has the death penalty and they will use it.


----------



## skye

Has anybody noticed that these shootings always happen in gun-free zones?


----------



## harmonica

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> like I said --there's no arguing if they don't even care about a whole class of kindergarteners being slaughtered
> 
> if something isn't working--year after year after year---you have to try something else
> and things aren't working now --are they???
> we keep sticking our fingers in the fire year after year after year after year after year
> fingers in the fire again and again
> 
> 
> 
> Let's try arming everyone and daring someone to shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> We're not going the other way, motherfucker.  You can just stop right there.
> 
> We are not going to budge one goddamn motherfucking inch.  If anything, we are repealing gun laws.
Click to expand...

you are the dumbass
you keep hitting your head--year after year...burning your fingers
stupidity is doing the same thing over and over --and getting the same wrong outcome
so like I said --no use arguing with an idiot--there will be more school shootings and moire


----------



## Flash

Shooter had Syrian resistance groups on his social media


----------



## WillowTree

bodecea said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spanish speaking law enforcement has gone to his home to interview family.
> 
> 
> 
> Cuban?
Click to expand...

MS 13?


----------



## Godboy

MindWars said:


> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"


God, you're such a stupid fucking retard.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

skye said:


> Has anybody noticed that these shootings always happen in gun-free zones?



Well that's leftist thinking, make them gun free and NOBODY would dare bring a gun to them.

Morons


----------



## bodecea

Was it "Stand Your Ground"?    It IS Florida.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Happy fucking Valentines Day, you sick far left liberal bastards. 

I'm out of here.


----------



## BS Filter

How can there be a shooter in a gun free zone?  The nerve of some people.


----------



## harmonica

Flash said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> what-??--with people running around with guns--no one will no who the shooter is--especially when the police get there
> 
> here's an example--there's a shooting in Walmart or a mall--you meet up with someone with a gun.....what will you do?? tell me what will be your reaction??
> both of you do not know if the other is the gunman
> 
> 
> 
> This is bullshit.
> 
> I am only drawing and shooting someone shooting at me.  Don't shoot at me.  Don't get shot.
> 
> Get your what/if scenarios the fuck out of here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> real dumb aren't you
> if many people are armed you will not know who the shooter is---he can shoot anyone he wants--you're dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid or do you just pretend to be on the Internet?
Click to expand...

being stupid is doing the same thing over and over and getting the same result
so if nothing is changed we will still keep having these shootings


----------



## Lastamender

Tehon said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could just wait till we have at least a few facts...
> 
> Jesus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The large Muslim population is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fact sucks donkey dick, 1.05% identify with Islam in Parkland.
> 
> Parkland, Florida Religion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslim group plans 5K run at Parkland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Parkland college is in Illinois you stupid fuck.
Click to expand...

I deleted that post, but you are right.


----------



## EverCurious

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is most certainly a tragedy when innocent people's lives are taken by deranged individuals.
> I feel badly for all those suffering.  This should not have happened.
> 
> But we can never succumb to the relentless efforts of people trying to use these tragedies to change our Constitution and the solid foundation it was built on.   Their past efforts are WHY we have these tragedies today.
> 
> If these people were truly horrified at meaningless deaths of children, they would put their actions where their mouths are and vote to support CONSERVATIVE CHRISTIAN values that protect and strengthen the FAMILY unit and instill personal responsibility into our children.
> 
> Instead, they vote to destroy the family, empower those who lead our children astray, then use these tragedies to try to get their agendas passed.
> 
> Cowards and imbeciles
> 
> 
> 
> Our Constitution does not give you the right to slaughter children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 million dead baby's since 1973 and counting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But.....but..........ABORTION!
Click to expand...


Good argument... against your own statement that our Constitution doesn't give you the right to slaughter children...

Do you think before you post son?


----------



## Lewdog

The school had an armed school officer.  It didn't matter.


----------



## KeiserC

rightwinger said:


> KeiserC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legislate good judgement and universal morality....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legislate that those lacking good judgement and morality have unrestricted access to the weapons they need to slaughter young children
Click to expand...


If we "Legislate good judgement and universal morality....[/QUOTE]" ... There obviously would be no 'bad judgement' or 'immorality'... duh.  More legislation is the way to fix everything... including gun violence!!!


----------



## depotoo

According to reports here, where it happened, he is a former student.





Faun said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They say they don’t know how he got on campus, particularly with a rifle.
> 
> The killer has been transported to the hospital, they think it could be a canine bite.
> 
> 
> 
> He was a student at that school who was sent home earlier in the day. Came back armed.
Click to expand...


----------



## harmonica

miketx said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> like I said --there's no arguing if they don't even care about a whole class of kindergarteners being slaughtered
> 
> if something isn't working--year after year after year---you have to try something else
> and things aren't working now --are they???
> we keep sticking our fingers in the fire year after year after year
> 
> 
> 
> Right. We should try ending gun free murder zones and letting teachers who want to carry do so. Thats' the only way to stop it.
Click to expand...

IT was gun free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
there was a cop there!!


----------



## bodecea

Godboy said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"
> 
> 
> 
> God, you're such a stupid fucking retard.
Click to expand...

I agree.....funny how very few others here are willing to say that.


----------



## Geaux4it

SassyIrishLass said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> The teachers should be armed. The NRA has been trying to get this done.
> 
> Arm our willing teachers please
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of retired veterans looking for supplemental income, arm them
Click to expand...


Interesting you mention this. After the Sandy Hook hoax, I offered on CL armed escort for your children to school. I actually had some interest from the community

-Geaux


----------



## Godboy

MindWars said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, when police show up in the middle of mass chaos and have no idea who the shooter is it's probably to show them you aren't the one with the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just don't get it.
Click to expand...

No, that would be you. You never get anything.


----------



## Wyatt earp

EverCurious said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is most certainly a tragedy when innocent people's lives are taken by deranged individuals.
> I feel badly for all those suffering.  This should not have happened.
> 
> But we can never succumb to the relentless efforts of people trying to use these tragedies to change our Constitution and the solid foundation it was built on.   Their past efforts are WHY we have these tragedies today.
> 
> If these people were truly horrified at meaningless deaths of children, they would put their actions where their mouths are and vote to support CONSERVATIVE CHRISTIAN values that protect and strengthen the FAMILY unit and instill personal responsibility into our children.
> 
> Instead, they vote to destroy the family, empower those who lead our children astray, then use these tragedies to try to get their agendas passed.
> 
> Cowards and imbeciles
> 
> 
> 
> Our Constitution does not give you the right to slaughter children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 million dead baby's since 1973 and counting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But.....but..........ABORTION!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good argument... against your own statement that our Constitution doesn't give you the right to slaughter children...
> 
> Do you think before you post son?
Click to expand...




Lol


These lefties get so easy for me sometimes...


.


----------



## harmonica

hey--it WASN'T a GUN FREE t zone--a cop was there on duty!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geaux4it

harmonica said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> like I said --there's no arguing if they don't even care about a whole class of kindergarteners being slaughtered
> 
> if something isn't working--year after year after year---you have to try something else
> and things aren't working now --are they???
> we keep sticking our fingers in the fire year after year after year
> 
> 
> 
> Right. We should try ending gun free murder zones and letting teachers who want to carry do so. Thats' the only way to stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT was gun free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> there was a cop there!!
Click to expand...


When seconds count, the police are minutes away

-Geaux


----------



## bodecea

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spanish speaking law enforcement has gone to his home to interview family.
> 
> 
> 
> Cuban?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MS 13?
Click to expand...

That's an Los Angeles, CA group.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

harmonica said:


> being stupid is doing the same thing over and over and getting the same result
> so if nothing is changed we will still keep having these shootings


I agree.

Gun control is not working.

Repeal them all.


----------



## harmonica

let me say it again it WASN"T a gun free zone --a cop was there on duty!!


----------



## depotoo

*BSO just confirmed NOT a current student.  He had been previously banned from campus last year.  He is 19 yrs old.*


----------



## bodecea

Geaux4it said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> The teachers should be armed. The NRA has been trying to get this done.
> 
> Arm our willing teachers please
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of retired veterans looking for supplemental income, arm them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting you mention this. After the Sandy Hook hoax, I offered on CL armed escort for your children to school. I actually had some interest from the community
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

"Sandy Hook hoax"....when your mind can't wrap itself around a classroom of 6 year olds cut in half by gunfire.


----------



## harmonica

it wasn't a gun free zone !!!  
didn't help


----------



## WaitingFor2020

Nothing to see here.  Same old, same old.  *This is just the 13th school shooting in 2018*.  So many more to come. 
Why waste air time on them?  You didn't give a fuck after Sandy Hook, why should you waste your valuable time posting about this one?


*Feb. 1: Salvador B. Castro Middle School in Los Angeles, California*
A female student opened fire striking a 15-year-old boy in the head and a 15-year-old girl in the wrist. Three others, ranging in age from 11 to 30, suffered minor cuts and scrapes.

*Jan. 23: Marshall County High School in Benton, Kentucky*
A 16-year-old boy opened fired on campus, killing two and injuring 18 others.

*Jan. 22: Italy High School in Italy, Texas*
A 16-year-old boy shot and injured a 15-year-old girl with a semi-automatic handgun in the school cafeteria. He was taken into custody after the incident.

*Jan. 22: NET Charter High School in New Orleans, Louisiana*
An unidentified person pulled up in a truck and shot into a group of students standing outside the school during lunch time. One teenager was sent to the hospital with a superficial injury.

*Jan. 20: Wake Forest University in Winston-Salem, North Carolina*
A North Carolina football player from Winston-Salem State University was shot to death while at an event at Wake Forest University.

*Jan. 15: Wiley College in Marshall, Texas*
Police believe two suspects in a car exchanged gunfire with a person in a dormitory parking lot. No injuries were reported, but a bullet entered a dorm room during the incident.

*Jan. 10: Grayson College in Denison, Texas*
A criminal justice student fired a bullet through a wall after mistaking the firearm for training gun. No one was injured.

*Jan. 10: California State University, San Bernardino in San Bernardino*
A gun was fired on campus, however, no injuries reported.

*Jan. 9: Coronado Elementary School in Sierra Vista, Arizona*
A 14-year-old boy was found dead from a self-inflicted gunshot wound in the school bathroom.

*Jan. 6: School bus in Forest City, Iowa*
A 32-year-old man was arrested after firing a gun into a school bus. No children were injured, but a window on the bus was shattered.

*Jan. 4: New Start High School in Burien, Washington*
Shots were fired from outside the school into the school's administration office, but no one was injured.

*Jan. 3: East Olive Elementary School in St. John's Michigan*
A 31-year-old man shot and killed himself in the school parking lot after hours of negotiation with police. The man called authorities, said he was suicidal and had a handgun.

*12 school shooting incidents have occurred in the U.S. so far in 2018*


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Geaux4it said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> The teachers should be armed. The NRA has been trying to get this done.
> 
> Arm our willing teachers please
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of retired veterans looking for supplemental income, arm them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting you mention this. After the Sandy Hook hoax, I offered on CL armed escort for your children to school. I actually had some interest from the community
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


There is plenty of interest in it. I know for a fact they are used for escorts by some parents at the older school our daughters went to, not sure about the present one


----------



## Lewdog

depotoo said:


> *BSO just confirmed NOT a current student.  He had been previously bern banned from campus last year.  He is 19 yrs old.*



BIG RED FONT!

I already posted he wasn't a current student several pages ago.


----------



## Godboy

Geaux4it said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> The teachers should be armed. The NRA has been trying to get this done.
> 
> Arm our willing teachers please
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of retired veterans looking for supplemental income, arm them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting you mention this. After the Sandy Hook hoax, I offered on CL armed escort for your children to school. I actually had some interest from the community
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

^ Dumb as shit.


----------



## harmonica

BS Filter said:


> How can there be a shooter in a gun free zone?  The nerve of some people.


it wasn't gun free--a cop was on duty there!


----------



## depotoo

harmonica said:


> let me say it again it WASN"T a gun free zone --a cop was there on duty!!


Some campuses do not allow police to be armed.


----------



## miketx

Faun said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have we blamed the NRA yet?
> 
> 
> 
> We blamed Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? The shooter looks white to me? Of course he may be a muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t know why. Because people are stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That or they realize muzzies do shit like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do Christians.
Click to expand...


----------



## kiwiman127

Flash said:


> Shooter had Syrian resistance groups on his social media



Great link! 
"Stupid is as stupid does"-Forrest Gump


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

harmonica said:


> hey--it WASN'T a GUN FREE t zone--a cop was there on duty!!!!!!!!!


One cop.  On the biggest school campus in Broward County?

Wow.

How did this tragedy ever happen?


----------



## WillowTree

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spanish speaking law enforcement has gone to his home to interview family.
> 
> 
> 
> Cuban?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MS 13?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's an Los Angeles, CA group.
Click to expand...

Ewe need some remediation.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

harmonica said:


> let me say it again it WASN"T a gun free zone --a cop was there on duty!!


Let me say again.

BIGGEST CAMPUS IN BROWARD COUNTY and they had ONE cop?


----------



## froggy

Why don't we take these shooters the ones that are still alive when it's over with  take them out and shoot them few times. Then let him heal up then take him out and shoot him a few times then let him heal up and they'll know how it feel to be on the opposite end of it


----------



## KeiserC

skye said:


> Has anybody noticed that these shootings always happen in gun-free zones?


Perhaps in addition to making it a 'gun free zone' it should also be posted as a 'safe zone' like the ones on our liberal campuses... (for snowflakes barraged by the assaults of capitalism, and Judaeo Christian values...)


----------



## BS Filter

harmonica said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can there be a shooter in a gun free zone?  The nerve of some people.
> 
> 
> 
> it wasn't gun free--a cop was on duty there!
Click to expand...

It can still be designated as a gun free zone if only a cop is allowed to carry.


----------



## bodecea

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spanish speaking law enforcement has gone to his home to interview family.
> 
> 
> 
> Cuban?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MS 13?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's an Los Angeles, CA group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ewe need some remediation.
Click to expand...

Florida....we are talking Florida....not Chicago....not Los Angeles.   Focus, sweetheart!   Focus!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

It's time to bring back public executions for people like this.


----------



## bodecea

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey--it WASN'T a GUN FREE t zone--a cop was there on duty!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> One cop.  On the biggest school campus in Broward County?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> How did this tragedy ever happen?
Click to expand...

Maybe an entire armed brigade would have helped.


----------



## bodecea

Grampa Murked U said:


> It's time to bring back public executions for people like this.


What would that do?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

bodecea said:


> Maybe an entire armed brigade would have helped.


Or just arm everyone.  Guns are the great equalizer.  Everyone should be properly taught and should be constantly armed.....everywhere.


----------



## Markle

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"
> 
> 
> 
> That's just stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *NO...it isn't.*
> 
> You're not thinking rationally....and or confusing effect with intent.
> The net *effect will be* to desensitize people to police authority.  While the intent (to make sure there isn't another shooter) may be valid.
Click to expand...


If you watch any of the other mass shootings, the same procedure was always followed.  It is a matter of safety.  When police arrive, they have no clue if there is one shooter, six or who they are in the crowd.

Come back when you've weaned yourself off of your conspiracy sites.


----------



## Wyatt earp

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Nothing to see here.  Same old, same old.  *This is just the 13th school shooting in 2018*.  So many more to come.
> Why waste air time on them?  You didn't give a fuck after Sandy Hook, why should you waste your valuable time posting about this one?
> 
> 
> *Feb. 1: Salvador B. Castro Middle School in Los Angeles, California*
> A female student opened fire striking a 15-year-old boy in the head and a 15-year-old girl in the wrist. Three others, ranging in age from 11 to 30, suffered minor cuts and scrapes.
> 
> *Jan. 23: Marshall County High School in Benton, Kentucky*
> A 16-year-old boy opened fired on campus, killing two and injuring 18 others.
> 
> *Jan. 22: Italy High School in Italy, Texas*
> A 16-year-old boy shot and injured a 15-year-old girl with a semi-automatic handgun in the school cafeteria. He was taken into custody after the incident.
> 
> *Jan. 22: NET Charter High School in New Orleans, Louisiana*
> An unidentified person pulled up in a truck and shot into a group of students standing outside the school during lunch time. One teenager was sent to the hospital with a superficial injury.
> 
> *Jan. 20: Wake Forest University in Winston-Salem, North Carolina*
> A North Carolina football player from Winston-Salem State University was shot to death while at an event at Wake Forest University.
> 
> *Jan. 15: Wiley College in Marshall, Texas*
> Police believe two suspects in a car exchanged gunfire with a person in a dormitory parking lot. No injuries were reported, but a bullet entered a dorm room during the incident.
> 
> *Jan. 10: Grayson College in Denison, Texas*
> A criminal justice student fired a bullet through a wall after mistaking the firearm for training gun. No one was injured.
> 
> *Jan. 10: California State University, San Bernardino in San Bernardino*
> A gun was fired on campus, however, no injuries reported.
> 
> *Jan. 9: Coronado Elementary School in Sierra Vista, Arizona*
> A 14-year-old boy was found dead from a self-inflicted gunshot wound in the school bathroom.
> 
> *Jan. 6: School bus in Forest City, Iowa*
> A 32-year-old man was arrested after firing a gun into a school bus. No children were injured, but a window on the bus was shattered.
> 
> *Jan. 4: New Start High School in Burien, Washington*
> Shots were fired from outside the school into the school's administration office, but no one was injured.
> 
> *Jan. 3: East Olive Elementary School in St. John's Michigan*
> A 31-year-old man shot and killed himself in the school parking lot after hours of negotiation with police. The man called authorities, said he was suicidal and had a handgun.
> 
> *12 school shooting incidents have occurred in the U.S. so far in 2018*





That's your list?


----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## EvilCat Breath

These are human sacrifices on the altar of div-er-sity.


----------



## WillowTree

Brain357 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously what is needed is a thorough study of what moivates these students that decide to kill their fellow students and try and remedy it aka bullying ...many past shooter have been victims of bullying.  Teachers should be trained to be on the lookout for bullying activity and take the appropriate action before it goes too far...bullying should not be tolerated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or we could have strong gun control like every sane nation.  It has proven to work.
Click to expand...

Yep! Those criminals are going to follow the very strict gun laws aren’t they?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Grampa Murked U said:


> It's time to bring back public executions for people like this.





Lobotomies would be better.


----------



## Markle

Grampa Murked U said:


> When I was in school kids took their hunting rifles to school hanging on gun racks in the back window.



Me too, in at the time, what was rural South Miami.


----------



## WillowTree

Tipsycatlover said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, when police show up in the middle of mass chaos and have no idea who the shooter is it's probably to show them you aren't the one with the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, when police show up in the middle of mass chaos and have no idea who the shooter is it's probably to show them you aren't the one with the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get it just fine.  I'm also reasonable and rational, unlike you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, this “policy” was not approved by the taxpayers. No citizens got to vote on its implementation, and it is going to be enforced with potentially deadly force.
> 
> 
> Secondly, it treats ALL parties stopped by police as criminals.
> 
> One resident summed it up perfectly by saying, “Make us feel safe, not automatically make us feel like criminals.”
> 
> *“To put my hands up, I mean, I just can’t see how people are not offended by that,” said one resident.*
> 
> *“I think that is too aggressive, and unnecessary, and I don’t agree with it,” said another.*
> 
> “Police and community interactions are tough enough as it is and the more demands, the tougher it’s going to be, and the more problems you’re going to have,” explained a resident.
> 
> 
> View attachment 176741
> Police Implement New Policy to Treat Everyone as Criminals: When a Cop Stops You, Hands Must Go Up
> 
> 
> Since when are the kids treated as if they are  ALL GUILTY" automatically......    Since when do people not get " You are guilty until you are proven innocent". oh that's right they brainwashed sheep into believing "  You are innocent until proven guilty".
> No you don't or you wouldn't be making the argument and would have totally understood what I said what I did.  But before this spins into this issue and not the shooting issue.  I 'll stop on this note whether you get it or not.  =)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be silly.  No one knows who the shooter is and plenty of times attackers blend in with victims and escape.  Hands up, everyone.  No one gets to hide a gun or weapon.
> 
> The police scanner for Florida has identified the shooter as Nicolas Cruz, a 21 year old student at the school.
> 
> 21 year old student.  He's a dreamer or an anchor baby.
Click to expand...

Fox reported him as a former student.


----------



## Tank

Scary shit



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## KeiserC

Grampa Murked U said:


> It's time to bring back public executions for people like this.


Half the time the perpetrators 'jump the gun' and execute themselves...


----------



## bodecea

KeiserC said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to bring back public executions for people like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Half the time the perpetrators 'jump the gun' and execute themselves...
Click to expand...

A lot of times that suicide is the final F U to society.


----------



## Geaux4it

Shooter social sites show interest in the Syrian resistance

-Geaux

The *Syrian Resistance* (Al Muqāwamat al-Sūriyah, Arabic: المقاومة السورية), formerly known as the Popular Front for the Liberation of the Sanjak of Iskandarun (Arabic: الجبهة الشعبية لتحرير لواء اســكندرون), is a pro-government *Syrian* armed group operating in northwest *Syria*, claiming a *Marxist–Leninist ideology.*


----------



## KeiserC

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe an entire armed brigade would have helped.
> 
> 
> 
> Or just arm everyone.  Guns are the great equalizer.  Everyone should be properly taught and should be constantly armed.....everywhere.
Click to expand...

Particularly interesting thought considering we are knowingly and unknowingly letting in millions of illegals (MS13) just one example.  Gov.'s most solemn duty is to protect its citizenry... Supposedly...  Obviously they can't and never could do this.... that's (only one facet in) why our right to bear arms is indelibly stamped in our Constitution.


----------



## Lewdog

Geaux4it said:


> Shooter social sites show interest in the Syrian resistance
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> The *Syrian Resistance* (Al Muqāwamat al-Sūriyah, Arabic: المقاومة السورية), formerly known as the Popular Front for the Liberation of the Sanjak of Iskandarun (Arabic: الجبهة الشعبية لتحرير لواء اســكندرون), is a pro-government *Syrian* armed group operating in northwest *Syria*, claiming a *Marxist–Leninist ideology.*



Stop with that dumb shit.

That's as bad if not worse then the guy that wanted to say he was a Muslim long before anyone even had a clue who he was.


----------



## TemplarKormac

bodecea said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey--it WASN'T a GUN FREE t zone--a cop was there on duty!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> One cop.  On the biggest school campus in Broward County?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> How did this tragedy ever happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe an entire armed brigade would have helped.
Click to expand...


Maybe a thousand pages of gun laws would have helped.


----------



## Geaux4it

Lewdog said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter social sites show interest in the Syrian resistance
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> The *Syrian Resistance* (Al Muqāwamat al-Sūriyah, Arabic: المقاومة السورية), formerly known as the Popular Front for the Liberation of the Sanjak of Iskandarun (Arabic: الجبهة الشعبية لتحرير لواء اســكندرون), is a pro-government *Syrian* armed group operating in northwest *Syria*, claiming a *Marxist–Leninist ideology.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop with that dumb shit.
> 
> That's as bad if not worse then the guy that wanted to say he was a Muslim long before anyone even had a clue who he was.
Click to expand...


The LEO press conference just stated he had interest in the Syrian resistance

It is what it is

-Geaux


----------



## Wyatt earp

bodecea said:


> KeiserC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to bring back public executions for people like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Half the time the perpetrators 'jump the gun' and execute themselves...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of times that suicide is the final F U to society.
Click to expand...




No it's more like they dont want to get rapped and be some guys little bitch in prision.


----------



## theHawk

It baffles me that every school isn’t locked down with entry control points with heavily armed guards/police.  We all know that crazies and Islamists want to target children at schools.


----------



## depotoo

So did I.  Someone else told me no, they were a student.  I posted so people know it was a former student.
Now, get off your high horse.





Lewdog said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *BSO just confirmed NOT a current student.  He had been previously bern banned from campus last year.  He is 19 yrs old.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG RED FONT!
> 
> I already posted he wasn't a current student several pages ago.
Click to expand...


----------



## miketx

harmonica said:


> it wasn't a gun free zone !!!
> didn't help


All schools are gun free zones ya lying hack!


----------



## Yarddog

Lastamender said:


> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.




It would be a safer speculation that the shooter was probably on some sort of mind altering medication.


----------



## Lewdog

Geaux4it said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter social sites show interest in the Syrian resistance
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> The *Syrian Resistance* (Al Muqāwamat al-Sūriyah, Arabic: المقاومة السورية), formerly known as the Popular Front for the Liberation of the Sanjak of Iskandarun (Arabic: الجبهة الشعبية لتحرير لواء اســكندرون), is a pro-government *Syrian* armed group operating in northwest *Syria*, claiming a *Marxist–Leninist ideology.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop with that dumb shit.
> 
> That's as bad if not worse then the guy that wanted to say he was a Muslim long before anyone even had a clue who he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The LEO press conference just stated he had interest in the Syrian resistance
> 
> It is what it is
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


There's ZERO mention of ANY Syrian stuff on his Facebook page.  He like weed, The Pittsburgh Steelers, and rap music.


----------



## Geaux4it

Lewdog said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter social sites show interest in the Syrian resistance
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> The *Syrian Resistance* (Al Muqāwamat al-Sūriyah, Arabic: المقاومة السورية), formerly known as the Popular Front for the Liberation of the Sanjak of Iskandarun (Arabic: الجبهة الشعبية لتحرير لواء اســكندرون), is a pro-government *Syrian* armed group operating in northwest *Syria*, claiming a *Marxist–Leninist ideology.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop with that dumb shit.
> 
> That's as bad if not worse then the guy that wanted to say he was a Muslim long before anyone even had a clue who he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The LEO press conference just stated he had interest in the Syrian resistance
> 
> It is what it is
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's ZERO mention of ANY Syrian stuff on his Facebook page.  He like weed, The Pittsburgh Steelers, and rap music.
Click to expand...


I'm just telling you what the police authorities are saying. He had interest in bomb making and the Syrian resistance

-Geaux


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

They really need to teach the kids to SHUT UP when they're hiding.

I mean, it's best not to scream and reveal your position.  Really.


----------



## BS Filter

Why are there so many shootings at schools these days?  This is a recent fad.  Any ideas?


----------



## Lewdog

Geaux4it said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter social sites show interest in the Syrian resistance
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> The *Syrian Resistance* (Al Muqāwamat al-Sūriyah, Arabic: المقاومة السورية), formerly known as the Popular Front for the Liberation of the Sanjak of Iskandarun (Arabic: الجبهة الشعبية لتحرير لواء اســكندرون), is a pro-government *Syrian* armed group operating in northwest *Syria*, claiming a *Marxist–Leninist ideology.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop with that dumb shit.
> 
> That's as bad if not worse then the guy that wanted to say he was a Muslim long before anyone even had a clue who he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The LEO press conference just stated he had interest in the Syrian resistance
> 
> It is what it is
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's ZERO mention of ANY Syrian stuff on his Facebook page.  He like weed, The Pittsburgh Steelers, and rap music.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just telling you what the police authorities are saying. He had interest in bomb making and the Syrian resistance
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...



I've been watching the news... NOTHING of that has been said.


----------



## Death Angel

None of thi is possible because that school has been declared a GUN FREE ZONE.


----------



## Votto

Someone must have told the shooter the entire GOP Congress was inside.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Grampa Murked U said:


> Just breaking



same as always,a shooter that was brainwahed and programmed by the CIA,they are always behind these shootings.a fact that is too complicated for your warped brain to get around obviously though the way you dismiss facts as conspiracy theories and never look at them.


----------



## skye

Lewdog said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter social sites show interest in the Syrian resistance
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> The *Syrian Resistance* (Al Muqāwamat al-Sūriyah, Arabic: المقاومة السورية), formerly known as the Popular Front for the Liberation of the Sanjak of Iskandarun (Arabic: الجبهة الشعبية لتحرير لواء اســكندرون), is a pro-government *Syrian* armed group operating in northwest *Syria*, claiming a *Marxist–Leninist ideology.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop with that dumb shit.
> 
> That's as bad if not worse then the guy that wanted to say he was a Muslim long before anyone even had a clue who he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The LEO press conference just stated he had interest in the Syrian resistance
> 
> It is what it is
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's ZERO mention of ANY Syrian stuff on his Facebook page.  He like weed, The Pittsburgh Steelers, and rap music.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just telling you what the police authorities are saying. He had interest in bomb making and the Syrian resistance
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've been watching the news... NOTHING of that has been said.
Click to expand...




If you are watching Commie News Network (CNN)  you'll never know the truth of what happened.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MindWars said:


> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"



you are making too much since for this OP troll to understand I am afraid.Lol.logic and common sense like that never registers with him.LOL


----------



## KeiserC

BS Filter said:


> Why are there so many shootings at schools these days?  This is a recent fad.  Any ideas?


Toward the mid to late 90's a big push was made to reward mediocrity and failure in children, suppressing exceptionalism and artificially elevating failure... trophies for everyone ring a bell?.  Entitlement ensued with a warped sense of reality... get into the real world and it can be traumatically shocking for a coddled 'hot house flower'....

And yes, I experienced it first hand graduating HS in 1997


----------



## LA RAM FAN

skye said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop with that dumb shit.
> 
> That's as bad if not worse then the guy that wanted to say he was a Muslim long before anyone even had a clue who he was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The LEO press conference just stated he had interest in the Syrian resistance
> 
> It is what it is
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's ZERO mention of ANY Syrian stuff on his Facebook page.  He like weed, The Pittsburgh Steelers, and rap music.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just telling you what the police authorities are saying. He had interest in bomb making and the Syrian resistance
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've been watching the news... NOTHING of that has been said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are watching Commie News Network (CNN)  you'll never know the truth of what happened.
Click to expand...



and dont forget CBS,NBC,ABC,FOX,and all the major newspapers as well.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Godboy said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> The teachers should be armed. The NRA has been trying to get this done.
> 
> Arm our willing teachers please
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of retired veterans looking for supplemental income, arm them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting you mention this. After the Sandy Hook hoax, I offered on CL armed escort for your children to school. I actually had some interest from the community
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ Dumb as shit.
Click to expand...




Lewdog said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter social sites show interest in the Syrian resistance
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> The *Syrian Resistance* (Al Muqāwamat al-Sūriyah, Arabic: المقاومة السورية), formerly known as the Popular Front for the Liberation of the Sanjak of Iskandarun (Arabic: الجبهة الشعبية لتحرير لواء اســكندرون), is a pro-government *Syrian* armed group operating in northwest *Syria*, claiming a *Marxist–Leninist ideology.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop with that dumb shit.
> 
> That's as bad if not worse then the guy that wanted to say he was a Muslim long before anyone even had a clue who he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The LEO press conference just stated he had interest in the Syrian resistance
> 
> It is what it is
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's ZERO mention of ANY Syrian stuff on his Facebook page.  He like weed, The Pittsburgh Steelers, and rap music.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just telling you what the police authorities are saying. He had interest in bomb making and the Syrian resistance
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've been watching the news... NOTHING of that has been said.
Click to expand...


I saw it on Fox said he followed Syrian groups on Instagram and was involved on a YouTube chat about bomb making


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Billy_Kinetta said:


> They really need to teach the kids to SHUT UP when they're hiding.
> 
> I mean, it's best not to scream and reveal your position.  Really.


I was in a situation like this in Afghanistan. Even trained military, absolutely lose their shit.


----------



## theHawk

Lewdog said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter social sites show interest in the Syrian resistance
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> The *Syrian Resistance* (Al Muqāwamat al-Sūriyah, Arabic: المقاومة السورية), formerly known as the Popular Front for the Liberation of the Sanjak of Iskandarun (Arabic: الجبهة الشعبية لتحرير لواء اســكندرون), is a pro-government *Syrian* armed group operating in northwest *Syria*, claiming a *Marxist–Leninist ideology.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop with that dumb shit.
> 
> That's as bad if not worse then the guy that wanted to say he was a Muslim long before anyone even had a clue who he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The LEO press conference just stated he had interest in the Syrian resistance
> 
> It is what it is
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's ZERO mention of ANY Syrian stuff on his Facebook page.  He like weed, The Pittsburgh Steelers, and rap music.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just telling you what the police authorities are saying. He had interest in bomb making and the Syrian resistance
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've been watching the news... NOTHING of that has been said.
Click to expand...


Fake News outlets don’t like reporting anything that doesn’t fit the narrative of their globalist corporate masters.


----------



## Geaux4it

SassyIrishLass said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> The teachers should be armed. The NRA has been trying to get this done.
> 
> Arm our willing teachers please
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of retired veterans looking for supplemental income, arm them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting you mention this. After the Sandy Hook hoax, I offered on CL armed escort for your children to school. I actually had some interest from the community
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ Dumb as shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop with that dumb shit.
> 
> That's as bad if not worse then the guy that wanted to say he was a Muslim long before anyone even had a clue who he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The LEO press conference just stated he had interest in the Syrian resistance
> 
> It is what it is
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's ZERO mention of ANY Syrian stuff on his Facebook page.  He like weed, The Pittsburgh Steelers, and rap music.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just telling you what the police authorities are saying. He had interest in bomb making and the Syrian resistance
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've been watching the news... NOTHING of that has been said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw it on Fox said he followed Syrian groups on Instagram and was involved on a YouTube chat about bomb making
Click to expand...


Thank you. I grow tired of all the heads stuck in the sand around here

-Geaux


----------



## MindWars

Report: Florida Shooter Inspired by ISIS – Allahu Akbar


----------



## Flash

harmonica said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> what-??--with people running around with guns--no one will no who the shooter is--especially when the police get there
> 
> here's an example--there's a shooting in Walmart or a mall--you meet up with someone with a gun.....what will you do?? tell me what will be your reaction??
> both of you do not know if the other is the gunman
> 
> 
> 
> This is bullshit.
> 
> I am only drawing and shooting someone shooting at me.  Don't shoot at me.  Don't get shot.
> 
> Get your what/if scenarios the fuck out of here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> real dumb aren't you
> if many people are armed you will not know who the shooter is---he can shoot anyone he wants--you're dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that stupid or do you just pretend to be on the Internet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> being stupid is doing the same thing over and over and getting the same result
> so if nothing is changed we will still keep having these shootings
Click to expand...



Just tell me one thing Moon Bat.

How is taking guns away from law abiding citizens ever going to change one damn thing?  It sure as hell doesn't change hings in high crime areas like Chicago, does it?


----------



## Lewdog

There is people on this forum going full on retard.


----------



## Flash

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spanish speaking law enforcement has gone to his home to interview family.
> 
> 
> 
> Cuban?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MS 13?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's an Los Angeles, CA group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ewe need some remediation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Florida....we are talking Florida....not Chicago....not Los Angeles.   Focus, sweetheart!   Focus!
Click to expand...



Florida is the 4th most populist state and we have millions of firearms and millions of CWPs and yet we have less shootings and less killings in a year than just one Moon Bat city (Chicago) with the strictest gun control laws in the country.


----------



## Tank

Votto said:


> Someone must have told the shooter the entire GOP Congress was inside.


The shooter is a "dreamer"


----------



## KeiserC

Lewdog said:


> There is people on this forum going full on retard.


Check your grammar and sentence structure for starters....


----------



## Lewdog

No no no... Obama trained this kid in a terrorist ANTIFA camp to do this!  And he did it with guns from the Fast and the Furious program!  And he is a member of MS-13... and was part alien...


----------



## Flash

Lewdog said:


> There is people on this forum going full on retard.




These stupid Libtard Moon Bats go bat shit crazy every day.  What is different today?


----------



## Lewdog

KeiserC said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is people on this forum going full on retard.
> 
> 
> 
> Check your grammar and sentence structure for starters....
Click to expand...


Oh good lord... a typo!  

Flog me!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Machine guns.

We all need them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MindWars said:


> View attachment 176765
> 
> 
> Report: Florida Shooter Inspired by ISIS – Allahu Akbar
> 
> 
> View attachment 176766



the OP here doesnt get it that the CIA funds Isis,you might try and explain that to him,he wont listen to me.


----------



## ranfunck

BS Filter said:


> Why are there so many shootings at schools these days?  This is a recent fad.  Any ideas?



Government manufactured event


----------



## MindWars

Shock Footage: Student Films Shots Fired Inside Florida High School

*Shocking footage coming out of Marjory Stoneman High School in Florida appears to show multiple gunshots coming through the classroom as students scream for their lives.*





-----------------------------------


Interesting hear it really taking place ,  now snowflakes you might not be able to handle the real incident so we can understand needing a tin foil hat on so it doesn't hurt delicate feelings LOL.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Tank said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone must have told the shooter the entire GOP Congress was inside.
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter is a "dreamer"
Click to expand...

He looked like a white kid on the news. However, it was an aerial video.


----------



## depotoo

He was banned last year after trying to come on campus, carrying a backpack.





Yarddog said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a safer speculation that the shooter was probably on some sort of mind altering medication.
Click to expand...


----------



## NotfooledbyW

So is this a news story until midnight today or is that too much coverage and infringement on an Amendment2cultist right to worship weapons and watch school kids die?

CC news media. Move on. No news here.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

LA RAM FAN said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just breaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same as always,a shooter that was brainwahed and programmed by the CIA,they are always behind these shootings.a fact that is too complicated for your warped brain to get around obviously though the way you dismiss facts as conspiracy theories and never look at them.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

NotfooledbyW said:


> *No national conversation required.*


Correct


----------



## Geaux4it

Talking about Syrian resistance and Iraqi interest on Social sites now

-Geaux


----------



## Flash

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Machine guns.
> 
> We all need them.




Repeal the Hughes amendment!


----------



## koshergrl

Another mentally ill person who everybody knew was a threat..and yet who wasn't institutionalized before he killed people. 

Cuz leftists think the inmates should run the asylum. They WANT crazy people to shoot up schools, because it justifies their demands that we remove guns from the population.


----------



## depotoo

Campus-carry bill comes with hefty price tag, schools say
It was rejected here, so school officers do not carry.


----------



## Geaux4it

Waiting on weapon type. Sounded like a report


depotoo said:


> Campus-carry bill comes with hefty price tag, schools say
> It was rejected here, so school officers do not carry.



I would carry anyway

Rather be judged by 12 than carried by six

-Geaux


----------



## depotoo

Suspect has been transported from hospital to jail


----------



## MindWars




----------



## Timmy

koshergrl said:


> Another mentally ill person who everybody knew was a threat..and yet who wasn't institutionalized before he killed people.
> 
> Cuz leftists think the inmates should run the asylum. They WANT crazy people to shoot up schools, because it justifies their demands that we remove guns from the population.



Gun nut move #1 .  Immediately declare that any gun control = a total ban on guns .


----------



## Tank

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> He looked like a white kid on the news. However, it was an aerial video.


He's a Mexican

*Nicholas* de _Jesus Cruz_


----------



## jknowgood

It's  not a gun problem, liberal policies are the fault of this problem. My gosh, kids today can't figure out which bathroom to use. Thanka


----------



## jknowgood

Timmy said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another mentally ill person who everybody knew was a threat..and yet who wasn't institutionalized before he killed people.
> 
> Cuz leftists think the inmates should run the asylum. They WANT crazy people to shoot up schools, because it justifies their demands that we remove guns from the population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gun nut move #1 .  Immediately declare that any gun control = a total ban on guns .
Click to expand...

Chicago is a great example.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Timmy said:


> Gun nut move #1 . Immediately declare that any gun control = a total ban on guns .


We're never giving an inch on guns, motherfucker.  Just give it up. 

I don't give a shit how many people die.

You can just quit right now.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

depotoo said:


> Suspect has been transported from hospital to jail


He needs to be transported to a private room with the family of the dead. No cameras, no cops.


----------



## westwall

NotfooledbyW said:


> So is this a news story until midnight today or is that too much coverage and infringement on an Amendment2cultist right to worship weapons and watch school kids die?
> 
> CC news media. Move on. No news here.







Once again the progressives resort to lies to further their propaganda.  The reality is there have been too many at three, but the fact also remains that the shooter in this case was a known violent thug, and the government, you know, the only people you feel should have guns, did nothing.  Thanks.  The dead kids really appreciate the fact that you demand they be fish in a barrel.


----------



## depotoo

CBS is reporting 15 dead


----------



## 2aguy

The kid was known to the school.....the only things that will stop these attacks are better intelligence from the school officials and student population, and getting rid of the gun free zone....allowing law abiding adults to carry guns on campus, as they can everywhere else, will keep these monsters from targeting schools.


----------



## Lewdog

18th school shooting of 2018...


----------



## fncceo

NotfooledbyW said:


> So is this a news story until midnight today or is that too much coverage and infringement on an Amendment2cultist right to worship weapons and watch school kids die?
> 
> CC news media. Move on. No news here.


----------



## westwall

Timmy said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another mentally ill person who everybody knew was a threat..and yet who wasn't institutionalized before he killed people.
> 
> Cuz leftists think the inmates should run the asylum. They WANT crazy people to shoot up schools, because it justifies their demands that we remove guns from the population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gun nut move #1 .  Immediately declare that any gun control = a total ban on guns .
Click to expand...






Progressive moron move #1, ignore the fact that their vaunted government knew who the asshole was and DID NOTHING.  Thanks, asshole.


----------



## Tank

*Nicholas* de _Jesus Cruz_


----------



## koshergrl

jknowgood said:


> It's  not a gun problem, liberal policies are the fault of this problem. My gosh, kids today can't figure out which bathroom to use. Thanka



The school knew this kid was a threat.
But nothing was done. And so he came and killed a shitload of kids.

Just like that whackadoodle who killed the kindergarten class. Everybody knew he was nuts, everybody was scared of him. He, like this one, had been reported and people had been warned about him. But the *government* did nothing. And the *government* makes it impossible for anybody else to do anything..so we let them shoot up our kids. 

Thanks to leftists who maintain mentally ill men aren't a threat and should be accommodated, rather than incarcerated, we now have bi weekly school shootings. And in the event that the crazies aren't absolutely 100 percent sure that they won't be challenged if they bring a gun to school, the left likes to advertise and broadcast the fact that nobody at the schools is ever armed. Gun free zones! Come one come all and mow down American children, it's okay!


----------



## KeiserC

Flash said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Machine guns.
> 
> We all need them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeal the Hughes amendment!
Click to expand...

I'm willing to take a somewhat pragmatic & Constitutional approach on the issue.  We the citizenry were/are *primarily* afforded our right to bear arms as a check against tyranny.  It has always been the intent that the citizenry be armed *commensurate* to the civil authorities "policing them (us)".  Not talking Military here.  Police should be armed commensurate with those that they are policing... Period.- Limit them... limit us.  Enable them... enable us.  A two way street of 'armed' *equality* is essential to our Constitutional Republic made up of us the ('free man') people.


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> 18th school shooting of 2018...




Wrong....


----------



## westwall

Lewdog said:


> 18th school shooting of 2018...






A lie.  Try using real numbers instead of the progressive bullshit propaganda that everytown shovels down your throat.


----------



## kaz

NotfooledbyW said:


> So is this a news story until midnight today or is that too much coverage and infringement on an Amendment2cultist right to worship weapons and watch school kids die?
> 
> CC news media. Move on. No news here.



That's odd.  When someone points out that any of the teachers having a gun could have saved lives, the leftists all come out and say their objection is that politicing is too soon after the shooting.

Yet here you are, and where are they?  OMG, you're not saying they were lying are you?  Are you calling leftists liars?  Interesting.

And your name should be "FooledbyO"


----------



## MindWars

Tank said:


> *Nicholas* de _Jesus Cruz_



Yeah imagine that huh....


----------



## NotfooledbyW

koshergrl, post: 19290429 





koshergrl said:


> They WANT crazy people to shoot up schools,



And what do you base "what leftists want" on? The left would restrict access to weapons. The rightwing  gun cult want less restrictions. Your comment makes no sense at all,

Have you lost touch with reality?


----------



## Lewdog

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 18th school shooting of 2018...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....
Click to expand...



Right...

The Florida School Shooting Was the 18th School Shooting of the Year


----------



## kaz

Timmy said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another mentally ill person who everybody knew was a threat..and yet who wasn't institutionalized before he killed people.
> 
> Cuz leftists think the inmates should run the asylum. They WANT crazy people to shoot up schools, because it justifies their demands that we remove guns from the population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gun nut move #1 .  Immediately declare that any gun control = a total ban on guns .
Click to expand...


I'm sure if your kid were at the school, your first thought would have been, thank God that no one has a gun to shoot back, right?

The reason shooters keep going to schools and other gun free zones is ... wait for it ... that's where they know there are no ... wait for it again ... guns ...


----------



## Lewdog

westwall said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 18th school shooting of 2018...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lie.  Try using real numbers instead of the progressive bullshit propaganda that everytown shovels down your throat.
Click to expand...




The Florida School Shooting Was the 18th School Shooting of the Year

Deadly Florida high school shooting is the 18th in the U.S. this year


----------



## Geaux4it

NotfooledbyW said:


> So is this a news story until midnight today or is that too much coverage and infringement on an Amendment2cultist right to worship weapons and watch school kids die?
> 
> CC news media. Move on. No news here.



Acceptable risk to live in America

-Geaux


----------



## MindWars

Tank said:


> *Nicholas* de _Jesus Cruz_



Sounded interesting to say the least.


----------



## Mac1958

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> They really need to teach the kids to SHUT UP when they're hiding.  I mean, it's best not to scream and reveal your position.  Really.
> 
> 
> 
> I was in a situation like this in Afghanistan. Even trained military, absolutely lose their shit.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I would like to THINK that I wouldn't lose my shit and start screaming, but....
.


----------



## Timmy

koshergrl said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  not a gun problem, liberal policies are the fault of this problem. My gosh, kids today can't figure out which bathroom to use. Thanka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The school knew this kid was a threat.
> But nothing was done. And so he came and killed a shitload of kids.
> 
> Just like that whackadoodle who killed the kindergarten class. Everybody knew he was nuts, everybody was scared of him.
> 
> But thanks to leftists who maintain mentally ill men aren't a threat and should be accommodated, rather than incarcerated, we now have bi weekly school shootings.
Click to expand...


Lol.  Bend yourself into a pretzel trying to blame liberals for the behavior of gun nuts !   

Righties stand in the way of any law that would stop criminals and crazy from getting guns .


----------



## theHawk

We don’t need gun free zones, we need Muslim free zones.


----------



## koshergrl

"Firearms are not allowed at any school or college athletic event not related to firearms.

"Florida law broadens this prohibition by applying it to all school-sponsored events and school property.

"A person may not possess a firearm or other weapon at a school-sponsored event or on the property of any school, school bus, or school bus stop, subject to the exceptions explained below, found in Florida statute 790.115.

"This includes the grounds of any elementary or secondary school facility or administration building and career centers.

"Florida does not allow for the concealed or open carry of firearms on university or college campuses."

Back to School: Firearms Laws You Need to Know in Florida


----------



## Lewdog

theHawk said:


> We don’t need gun free zones, we need Muslim free zones.



Wait What???

How many school shootings are by Muslims?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lewdog said:


> There is people on this forum going full on retard.





Lewdog said:


> No no no... Obama trained this kid in a terrorist ANTIFA camp to do this!  And he did it with guns from the Fast and the Furious program!  And he is a member of MS-13... and was part alien...


Including you.


----------



## koshergrl

Timmy said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  not a gun problem, liberal policies are the fault of this problem. My gosh, kids today can't figure out which bathroom to use. Thanka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The school knew this kid was a threat.
> But nothing was done. And so he came and killed a shitload of kids.
> 
> Just like that whackadoodle who killed the kindergarten class. Everybody knew he was nuts, everybody was scared of him.
> 
> But thanks to leftists who maintain mentally ill men aren't a threat and should be accommodated, rather than incarcerated, we now have bi weekly school shootings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  Bend yourself into a pretzel trying to blame liberals for the behavior of gun nuts !
> 
> Righties stand in the way of any law that would stop criminals and crazy from getting guns .
Click to expand...


That school is a gun free zone. 

Why didn't that stop him?


----------



## 2aguy

NotfooledbyW said:


> koshergrl, post: 19290429
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> They WANT crazy people to shoot up schools,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what do you base "what leftists want" on? The left would restrict access to weapons. The rightwing  gun cult want less restrictions. Your comment makes no sense at all,
> 
> Have you lost touch with reality?
Click to expand...



Explain how you limit access to someone who will commit murder?   All of the mass shooter passed all of your gun control laws....or stole their guns, even to the point of murdering to get their weapons....so tell us...how do you limit guns from mass shooters?


----------



## theHawk

MindWars said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nicholas* de _Jesus Cruz_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah imagine that huh....
> 
> View attachment 176772
Click to expand...


A dreamer?


----------



## Old Rocks

Related to Senator Cruz?


----------



## kaz

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 18th school shooting of 2018...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right...
> 
> The Florida School Shooting Was the 18th School Shooting of the Year
Click to expand...


They strongly imply that the presence of a gun constitutes a shooting by being evasive.  Can you substantiate that they were actually 18 actual shootings?

And can you substantiate that the shootings were actually on campus?  They aren't counting surrounding neighborhoods?  Many schools are in bad neighborhoods where there are shootings anyway.

Note those neighborhoods are typically in inner cities where guns are already illegal


----------



## Geaux4it

In honor of sckoots


----------



## koshergrl

NotfooledbyW said:


> koshergrl, post: 19290429
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> They WANT crazy people to shoot up schools,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what do you base "what leftists want" on? The left would restrict access to weapons. The rightwing  gun cult want less restrictions. Your comment makes no sense at all,
> 
> Have you lost touch with reality?
Click to expand...


Yes, they want crazy people to shoot up schools.

The fact that they deny the fact that *gun free zones* are most likely to be shot up by lunatics that they maintain shouldn't be locked up, proves it.


----------



## theHawk

Lewdog said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don’t need gun free zones, we need Muslim free zones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait What???
> 
> How many school shootings are by Muslims?
Click to expand...


This one.


----------



## Flash

KeiserC said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Machine guns.
> 
> We all need them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeal the Hughes amendment!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm willing to take a somewhat pragmatic & Constitutional approach on the issue.  We the citizenry are primarily afforded our right to bear arms as a check against tyranny.  It has always been the intent that the citizenry be armed commensurate to that of the civil authorities "policing us".  Not talking Military here, though the case could be made for that.  Police should be armed commensurate with those that they are policing... Period.- Limit them... limit us.  Enable them... enable us.  A two way street of equality is essential to our constitutional republic..
Click to expand...



A tyrant would enforce the gun control against the citizens while ignoring the restrictions on the government.  Our Founding Fathers understood that trap.  That is why the right to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed. 

It is also more than just protection against the government.  It is personal defense and as we know crooks don't abide by any law and would love the police being less armed.


----------



## depotoo

From Parkland Florida school shooting suspect in custody | Daily Mail Online

 Nicolas de Jesus Cruz, 19
From. Nicolas Cruz: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com


----------



## westwall

Lewdog said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 18th school shooting of 2018...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lie.  Try using real numbers instead of the progressive bullshit propaganda that everytown shovels down your throat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Florida School Shooting Was the 18th School Shooting of the Year
> 
> Deadly Florida high school shooting is the 18th in the U.S. this year
Click to expand...






Yes, that is called "propaganda"  You know it's the sort of shit that progressives shovel down the throats of idiots and morons who can't think for themselves.  If you would bother to look at the claim you will find that this was the third, not the 18th.  But progressives don't care about fact.


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 18th school shooting of 2018...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right...
> 
> The Florida School Shooting Was the 18th School Shooting of the Year
Click to expand...



Wrong......if you trace this back you get to Everytown for Gun safety, and they don't provide a link.....so you can't see all the non school shootings they include in their number.......they lie...get used to it..


----------



## kaz

Geaux4it said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is this a news story until midnight today or is that too much coverage and infringement on an Amendment2cultist right to worship weapons and watch school kids die?
> 
> CC news media. Move on. No news here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acceptable risk to live in America
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


Yes, ensuring teachers and administrators have no ability to fight back is both attracting shooters and ratcheting up the carnage.  And the reaction of the idiots on the left is to work harder to ensure that future shooters are safe


----------



## Wyatt earp

NotfooledbyW said:


> So is this a news story until midnight today or is that too much coverage and infringement on an Amendment2cultist right to worship weapons and watch school kids die?
> 
> CC news media. Move on. No news here.




We have the laws on the books enforce them.


----------



## Geaux4it

Cruz huh... Sounds like some of Clintons Cuban boat people

-Geaux


----------



## kaz

koshergrl said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl, post: 19290429
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> They WANT crazy people to shoot up schools,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what do you base "what leftists want" on? The left would restrict access to weapons. The rightwing  gun cult want less restrictions. Your comment makes no sense at all,
> 
> Have you lost touch with reality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they want crazy people to shoot up schools.
> 
> The fact that they deny the fact that *gun free zones* are most likely to be shot up by lunatics that they maintain shouldn't be locked up, proves it.
Click to expand...


Many are not only gun free zones but they are in inner cities where all guns are illegal.  Leftists are idiots.  The more gun laws don't work, the more that proves to them that we need more gun laws!!!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 18th school shooting of 2018...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right...
> 
> The Florida School Shooting Was the 18th School Shooting of the Year
Click to expand...


Just shredded that on another thread.

guy shooting a pellet gun at a bus is a 'school shooting'?


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 18th school shooting of 2018...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right...
> 
> The Florida School Shooting Was the 18th School Shooting of the Year
Click to expand...



Moron...this is the link you have to find your way to to get the truth...

The long, shameful list of school shootings in America)

And from that, Everytown does not give you a link to the shootings....why?  Because in order to get their number higher, they include suicides on school grounds after hours, gang shootings near schools but not actually on school grounds and everything else they can find....they lie......


----------



## koshergrl

Timmy said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  not a gun problem, liberal policies are the fault of this problem. My gosh, kids today can't figure out which bathroom to use. Thanka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The school knew this kid was a threat.
> But nothing was done. And so he came and killed a shitload of kids.
> 
> Just like that whackadoodle who killed the kindergarten class. Everybody knew he was nuts, everybody was scared of him.
> 
> But thanks to leftists who maintain mentally ill men aren't a threat and should be accommodated, rather than incarcerated, we now have bi weekly school shootings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Lol.*  Bend yourself into a pretzel trying to blame liberals for the behavior of gun nuts !
> 
> Righties stand in the way of any law that would stop criminals and crazy from getting guns .
Click to expand...



BTW this post also proves that the left enjoys a good school shooting. Which is why they defend policies that increase the likelihood of fatal shooting events at schools. 

Including their refusal to allow schools to take steps to protect children from the crazies they invite to shoot them.


----------



## TemplarKormac

NotfooledbyW said:


> So is this a news story until midnight today or is that too much coverage and infringement on an Amendment2cultist right to worship weapons and watch school kids die?
> 
> CC news media. Move on. No news here.


 Because politicizing death just isn't enough for some...


----------



## Coyote

God...15 dead and 50 injured...wtf is going on in this country?


----------



## MindWars

theHawk said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nicholas* de _Jesus Cruz_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah imagine that huh....
> 
> View attachment 176772
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A dreamer?
Click to expand...


Oh we can be sure if it is msm will keep that a secret until some other news source proves other wise.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Timmy said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  not a gun problem, liberal policies are the fault of this problem. My gosh, kids today can't figure out which bathroom to use. Thanka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The school knew this kid was a threat.
> But nothing was done. And so he came and killed a shitload of kids.
> 
> Just like that whackadoodle who killed the kindergarten class. Everybody knew he was nuts, everybody was scared of him.
> 
> But thanks to leftists who maintain mentally ill men aren't a threat and should be accommodated, rather than incarcerated, we now have bi weekly school shootings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  Bend yourself into a pretzel trying to blame liberals for the behavior of gun nuts !
> 
> Righties stand in the way of any law that would stop criminals and crazy from getting guns .
Click to expand...



Name the law.


----------



## 2aguy

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 18th school shooting of 2018...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right...
> 
> The Florida School Shooting Was the 18th School Shooting of the Year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just shredded that on another thread.
> 
> guy shooting a pellet gun at a bus is a 'school shooting'?
Click to expand...



Exactly.......anti gunners have to lie since the truth, facts and reality don't suppor their anti gun extremism...


----------



## IsaacNewton

A society that does not protect it's own children cannot be great.


----------



## Lewdog

kaz said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 18th school shooting of 2018...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right...
> 
> The Florida School Shooting Was the 18th School Shooting of the Year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They strongly imply that the presence of a gun constitutes a shooting by being evasive.  Can you substantiate that they were actually 18 actual shootings?
> 
> And can you substantiate that the shootings were actually on campus?  They aren't counting surrounding neighborhoods?  Many schools are in bad neighborhoods where there are shootings anyway.
> 
> Note those neighborhoods are typically in inner cities where guns are already illegal
Click to expand...


A gun going off in a school is considered a school shooting whether someone is shot or not.

2/8/2018New York, NYThe Metropolitan High SchoolHigh SchoolGun fired but no one injured2/5/2018Maplewood, MNHarmony Learning CenterK-12 SchoolGun fired but no one injured2/5/2018Oxon Hill, MDOxon Hill High SchoolHigh SchoolAttack on other persons(s) resulting in injury or death2/1/2018Los Angeles, CASalvador B. Castro Middle SchoolMiddle SchoolGun fired unintentionally resulting in injury or death1/31/2018Philadelphia, PALincoln High SchoolHigh SchoolAttack on other persons(s) resulting in injury or death1/26/2018Dearborn, MIDearborn High SchoolHigh SchoolGun fired but no one injured1/25/2018Mobile, ALMurphy High SchoolHigh SchoolGun fired but no one injured1/23/2018Benton, KYMarshall County High SchoolHigh SchoolAttack on other persons(s) resulting in injury or death1/22/2018Gentilly, LAThe NET Charter High SchoolHigh SchoolAttack on other persons(s) resulting in injury or death1/22/2018Italy, TXItaly High SchoolHigh SchoolAttack on other persons(s) resulting in injury or death1/20/2018Winston-Salem, NCWake Forest UniversityCollege or UniversityAttack on other persons(s) resulting in injury or death1/15/2018Marshall, TXWiley CollegeCollege or UniversityGun fired but no one injured1/10/2018Denison, TXGrayson CollegeCommunity CollegeGun fired but no one injured1/10/2018San Bernardino, CACalifornia State University, San BernardinoCollege or UniversityGun fired but no one injured1/10/2018Sierra Vista, AZCoronado Elementary SchoolElementary SchoolAttempted or completed suicide, with no intent to injure other person1/4/2018Seattle, WANew Start High SchoolHigh SchoolGun fired but no one injured1/3/2018St. Johns, MIEast Olive Elementary SchoolElementary SchoolAttempted or completed suicide, with no intent to injure other person

The long, shameful list of school shootings in America


----------



## kaz

westwall said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another mentally ill person who everybody knew was a threat..and yet who wasn't institutionalized before he killed people.
> 
> Cuz leftists think the inmates should run the asylum. They WANT crazy people to shoot up schools, because it justifies their demands that we remove guns from the population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gun nut move #1 .  Immediately declare that any gun control = a total ban on guns .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progressive moron move #1, ignore the fact that their vaunted government knew who the asshole was and DID NOTHING.  Thanks, asshole.
Click to expand...


The problem is if you do something the left attacks you for taking action when they haven't done anything yet and if you don't do anything they blame you for not stopping it.

They are never the problem, oh no, never ...


----------



## Lewdog

westwall said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 18th school shooting of 2018...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lie.  Try using real numbers instead of the progressive bullshit propaganda that everytown shovels down your throat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Florida School Shooting Was the 18th School Shooting of the Year
> 
> Deadly Florida high school shooting is the 18th in the U.S. this year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is called "propaganda"  You know it's the sort of shit that progressives shovel down the throats of idiots and morons who can't think for themselves.  If you would bother to look at the claim you will find that this was the third, not the 18th.  But progressives don't care about fact.
Click to expand...


A gun going off in a school, is a school shooting whether someone gets shot or not... because guns should not be brought to school by students.


----------



## depotoo

Reports are a teacher was killed trying to protect students


----------



## MarathonMike

Put a couple of these bad boys in the teacher's lounge.


----------



## Vastator

More fake news from info wars...





Sorry... I had to...


----------



## Lewdog

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 18th school shooting of 2018...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right...
> 
> The Florida School Shooting Was the 18th School Shooting of the Year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just shredded that on another thread.
> 
> guy shooting a pellet gun at a bus is a 'school shooting'?
Click to expand...


No, that isn't one on the list.


----------



## theHawk

Coyote said:


> God...15 dead and 50 injured...wtf is going on in this country?



Leftist faggotry.  That’s what it comes down to 99% of the time.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

theHawk said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don’t need gun free zones, we need Muslim free zones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait What???
> 
> How many school shootings are by Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one.
Click to expand...


Yes, Nicolas de Jesus Cruz sounds incredibly Muslim.


----------



## Geaux4it

IsaacNewton said:


> A society that does not protect it's own children cannot be great.



Yea, abortion is down right immoral

-Geaux


----------



## ABikerSailor

I saw this footage on the news earlier today.  Kinda scary. 

And, at least they took the shooter alive.  Gonna be interesting to hear why he did it.


----------



## undertherqadar

koshergrl said:


> Another mentally ill person who everybody knew was a threat..and yet who wasn't institutionalized before he killed people.
> 
> Cuz leftists think the inmates should run the asylum. They WANT crazy people to shoot up schools, because it justifies their demands that we remove guns from the population.


chalk people shooters, mentally ill verses , people of color: terrorists


----------



## kaz

Timmy said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another mentally ill person who everybody knew was a threat..and yet who wasn't institutionalized before he killed people.
> 
> Cuz leftists think the inmates should run the asylum. They WANT crazy people to shoot up schools, because it justifies their demands that we remove guns from the population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gun nut move #1 .  Immediately declare that any gun control = a total ban on guns .
Click to expand...


Anti-gun nut move #1.  Declare that the goal of gun control is not to totally ban guns even though it is


----------



## theHawk

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don’t need gun free zones, we need Muslim free zones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait What???
> 
> How many school shootings are by Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Nicolas de Jesus Cruz sounds incredibly Muslim.
Click to expand...


No, but supporting ISIS does.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

theHawk said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don’t need gun free zones, we need Muslim free zones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait What???
> 
> How many school shootings are by Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Nicolas de Jesus Cruz sounds incredibly Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but supporting ISIS does.
Click to expand...


Show us the evidence he supports ISIS


----------



## TemplarKormac

Coyote said:


> God...15 dead and 50 injured...wtf is going on in this country?


Unrestrained evil. Ignorance of the cause and too much focus on the effect.


----------



## TemplarKormac

theHawk said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> God...15 dead and 50 injured...wtf is going on in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leftist faggotry.  That’s what it comes down to 99% of the time.
Click to expand...

 You know... you're not helping either.


----------



## depotoo

From heavy-

Matthew Walker, a 17-year-old junior told WFOR-TV, “He was going class to class just shooting at random kids. Everything he posts (on social media) is about weapons. It’s sick.”

A student who knows Cruz told the news station, “He always had guns on him and stuff like that. He was a little bit of a troubled kid.”

Police received a tip that the suspect was possibly watching videos on Youtube about how to make bombs, according to police scanner transmissions. Police were searching the building as a precaution after learning about that information, but it is not known if there were any bombs left in the school.


----------



## theHawk

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don’t need gun free zones, we need Muslim free zones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait What???
> 
> How many school shootings are by Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Nicolas de Jesus Cruz sounds incredibly Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but supporting ISIS does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show us the evidence he supports ISIS
Click to expand...


Reported earlier in the thread.


----------



## Coyote

TemplarKormac said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> God...15 dead and 50 injured...wtf is going on in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> Unrestrained evil. Ignorance of the cause and too much focus on the effect.
Click to expand...

It seems to be happening more and more


----------



## Lewdog

depotoo said:


> From heavy-
> 
> Matthew Walker, a 17-year-old junior told WFOR-TV, “He was going class to class just shooting at random kids. Everything he posts (on social media) is about weapons. It’s sick.”
> 
> A student who knows Cruz told the news station, “He always had guns on him and stuff like that. He was a little bit of a troubled kid.”
> 
> Police received a tip that the suspect was possibly watching videos on Youtube about how to make bombs, according to police scanner transmissions. Police were searching the building as a precaution after learning about that information, but it is not known if there were any bombs left in the school.



People don't have to be Muslim to make bombs.

Was the Unabomber a Muslim?


----------



## The Original Tree

*The shooter was a leftist Nut Job, like they all are and even the most strict gun laws would not have stopped him.

The Left uses guns and Abortion Clinics to kill people, and the right is either trying to defend themselves or just life in general.*


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

LA RAM FAN said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just breaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same as always,a shooter that was brainwahed and programmed by the CIA,they are always behind these shootings.a fact that is too complicated for your warped brain to get around obviously though the way you dismiss facts as conspiracy theories and never look at them.
Click to expand...


No, we dismiss lunatics like you because you aren't deserving of anyone's attention.


----------



## ABikerSailor

WTF is wrong with people nowadays?  This makes the 17th one so far THIS YEAR ALONE!!!!  That averages out to a shooting every three or four days.


----------



## The Original Tree

Lastamender said:


> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.


Or another scumbag illegal


----------



## koshergrl

I see the mods converged the threads under the thread least likely to get hits.

This is how they change the narrative.

Nicolas Cruz.

Wonder if he has any gang affiliation? Wonder if he's a dreamer?


----------



## koshergrl

Lewdog said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> From heavy-
> 
> Matthew Walker, a 17-year-old junior told WFOR-TV, “He was going class to class just shooting at random kids. Everything he posts (on social media) is about weapons. It’s sick.”
> 
> A student who knows Cruz told the news station, “He always had guns on him and stuff like that. He was a little bit of a troubled kid.”
> 
> Police received a tip that the suspect was possibly watching videos on Youtube about how to make bombs, according to police scanner transmissions. Police were searching the building as a precaution after learning about that information, but it is not known if there were any bombs left in the school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People don't have to be Muslim to make bombs.
> 
> Was the Unabomber a Muslim?
Click to expand...


How many people did the unabomber kill?

4?


----------



## ABikerSailor

The Original Tree said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> Or another scumbag illegal
Click to expand...


What are you going to do if it turns out he was an American born Christian?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Fucks given.

ZERO.

We will not give ONE GODDAMN INCH on guns.  NOT ONE INCH.

More guns.

We will NEVER give in.

Give up, commies!!!!


----------



## Coyote

koshergrl said:


> I see the mods converged the threads under the thread least likely to get hits.
> 
> This is how they change the narrative.
> 
> Nicolas Cruz.
> 
> Wonder if he has any gang affiliation? Wonder if he's a dreamer?


Just as an FYI...when threads are merged it defaults to the earliest and that is what we stick to.


----------



## koshergrl

ABikerSailor said:


> WTF is wrong with people nowadays?  This makes the 17th one so far THIS YEAR ALONE!!!!  That averages out to a shooting every three or four days.



and yet you are still here. 

I wish the left would start directing their crazies towards bars instead of schools. 

But they won't, because they know that someone in a bar is bound to be armed, and stop the killer.


----------



## Lewdog

koshergrl said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> From heavy-
> 
> Matthew Walker, a 17-year-old junior told WFOR-TV, “He was going class to class just shooting at random kids. Everything he posts (on social media) is about weapons. It’s sick.”
> 
> A student who knows Cruz told the news station, “He always had guns on him and stuff like that. He was a little bit of a troubled kid.”
> 
> Police received a tip that the suspect was possibly watching videos on Youtube about how to make bombs, according to police scanner transmissions. Police were searching the building as a precaution after learning about that information, but it is not known if there were any bombs left in the school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People don't have to be Muslim to make bombs.
> 
> Was the Unabomber a Muslim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many people did the unabomber kill?
> 
> 4?
Click to expand...


That has nothing to do with why I brought him up.  

Was he Muslim?


----------



## koshergrl

Coyote said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the mods converged the threads under the thread least likely to get hits.
> 
> This is how they change the narrative.
> 
> Nicolas Cruz.
> 
> Wonder if he has any gang affiliation? Wonder if he's a dreamer?
> 
> 
> 
> Just as an FYI...when threads are merged it defaults to the earliest and that is what we stick to.
Click to expand...


You betcha.


----------



## TemplarKormac

The Original Tree said:


> *The shooter was a leftist Nut Job, like they all are and even the most strict gun laws would not have stopped him.
> 
> The Left uses guns and Abortion Clinics to kill people, and the right is either trying to defend themselves or just life in general.*


Both the left and right,  on this thread,  have done nothing but politicize this tragedy. It is truly appalling.


----------



## 2aguy

Coyote said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> God...15 dead and 50 injured...wtf is going on in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> Unrestrained evil. Ignorance of the cause and too much focus on the effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems to be happening more and more
Click to expand...



Single parent's, divorce, and social media as well as 24/7 coverage of the event....it is driving the nutters to do them for the fame and excitement......those things need to be dealt with...if you want to stop this.....not disarming the owners of 600 million guns....


----------



## MindWars

koshergrl said:


> I see the mods converged the threads under the thread least likely to get hits.
> 
> This is how they change the narrative.
> 
> Nicolas Cruz.
> 
> Wonder if he has any gang affiliation? Wonder if he's a dreamer?



Yep just like the one i . just posted where there is a LIVE VIDEO OF THE SHOOTING imagine how many will MISS it because now it's hidden 20 pages back.

THAT IS SUCH PURE BS WHENT HEY DO THAT AND THE TITLE OF IT CERTAINLY SHOWS A DIFFERENT WHAT EVER ON AN ISSUE.......


----------



## koshergrl

TemplarKormac said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The shooter was a leftist Nut Job, like they all are and even the most strict gun laws would not have stopped him.
> 
> The Left uses guns and Abortion Clinics to kill people, and the right is either trying to defend themselves or just life in general.*
> 
> 
> 
> Both the left and right,  on this thread,  have done nothing but politicize this tragedy. It is truly appaling.
Click to expand...


The left politicizes it and uses dead innocents to promote gun grabbing. 

And the right is going to continue to combat that tooth and nail. So maybe the left should stop.


----------



## Geaux4it

More irrational inaccurate focus on the AR-15

-Geaux


----------



## Lewdog

MindWars said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the mods converged the threads under the thread least likely to get hits.
> 
> This is how they change the narrative.
> 
> Nicolas Cruz.
> 
> Wonder if he has any gang affiliation? Wonder if he's a dreamer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep just like the one i . just posted where there is a LIVE VIDEO OF THE SHOOTING imagine how many will MISS it because now it's hidden 20 pages back.
> 
> THAT IS SUCH PURE BS WHENT HEY DO THAT AND THE TITLE OF IT CERTAINLY SHOWS A DIFFERENT WHAT EVER ON AN ISSUE.......
Click to expand...



Wait is this some kind of contest?  Did I miss the memo?


----------



## Coyote

TemplarKormac said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The shooter was a leftist Nut Job, like they all are and even the most strict gun laws would not have stopped him.
> 
> The Left uses guns and Abortion Clinics to kill people, and the right is either trying to defend themselves or just life in general.*
> 
> 
> 
> Both the left and right,  on this thread,  have done nothing but politicize this tragedy. It is truly appaling.
Click to expand...

But predictable.


----------



## depotoo

Another image of supposedly deleted account-


----------



## koshergrl

MindWars said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the mods converged the threads under the thread least likely to get hits.
> 
> This is how they change the narrative.
> 
> Nicolas Cruz.
> 
> Wonder if he has any gang affiliation? Wonder if he's a dreamer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep just like the one i . just posted where there is a LIVE VIDEO OF THE SHOOTING imagine how many will MISS it because now it's hidden 20 pages back.
> 
> THAT IS SUCH PURE BS WHENT HEY DO THAT AND THE TITLE OF IT CERTAINLY SHOWS A DIFFERENT WHAT EVER ON AN ISSUE.......
Click to expand...

Yup.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lewdog said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 18th school shooting of 2018...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right...
> 
> The Florida School Shooting Was the 18th School Shooting of the Year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just shredded that on another thread.
> 
> guy shooting a pellet gun at a bus is a 'school shooting'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that isn't one on the list.
Click to expand...


your 'links' provided no list.

it was one, according to one list.


(odd, just googled, found several lists of 18 school shootings this year, and no two have the same 18 shootings listed)


----------



## koshergrl

depotoo said:


> View attachment 176779 Another image of deleted account-


Gang member, daca.

Or antifa.


----------



## Lewdog

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 18th school shooting of 2018...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right...
> 
> The Florida School Shooting Was the 18th School Shooting of the Year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just shredded that on another thread.
> 
> guy shooting a pellet gun at a bus is a 'school shooting'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that isn't one on the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your 'links' provided no list.
> 
> it was one, according to one list.
> 
> 
> (odd, just googled, found several lists of 18 school shootings this year, and no two have the same 18 shootings listed)
Click to expand...


I listed all the school shootings.

FYI, even Faux, I mean Fox News reported it a few minutes ago as #18.


----------



## MindWars

Lewdog said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the mods converged the threads under the thread least likely to get hits.
> 
> This is how they change the narrative.
> 
> Nicolas Cruz.
> 
> Wonder if he has any gang affiliation? Wonder if he's a dreamer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep just like the one i . just posted where there is a LIVE VIDEO OF THE SHOOTING imagine how many will MISS it because now it's hidden 20 pages back.
> 
> THAT IS SUCH PURE BS WHENT HEY DO THAT AND THE TITLE OF IT CERTAINLY SHOWS A DIFFERENT WHAT EVER ON AN ISSUE.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait is this some kind of contest?  Did I miss the memo?
Click to expand...


 WHO CARES


----------



## Geaux4it

I'm sure his parents must be oh so proud

-Geaux


----------



## IsaacNewton

Geaux4it said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> A society that does not protect it's own children cannot be great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, abortion is down right immoral
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


You're a troll, off to ignore for you Festus.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Fucking sicking

Of course we can't regulate guns or fund mental health care as that would be unAmerican. damn!

How about estrogen for young males to dull their violent tendencies?


----------



## Lewdog

MindWars said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the mods converged the threads under the thread least likely to get hits.
> 
> This is how they change the narrative.
> 
> Nicolas Cruz.
> 
> Wonder if he has any gang affiliation? Wonder if he's a dreamer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep just like the one i . just posted where there is a LIVE VIDEO OF THE SHOOTING imagine how many will MISS it because now it's hidden 20 pages back.
> 
> THAT IS SUCH PURE BS WHENT HEY DO THAT AND THE TITLE OF IT CERTAINLY SHOWS A DIFFERENT WHAT EVER ON AN ISSUE.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait is this some kind of contest?  Did I miss the memo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHO CARES
Click to expand...


Obviously you do.  Do you need your binky?  Try focusing on the number of parents that just lost their kids, and not how many rep points you can get on a post.


----------



## MindWars

depotoo said:


> View attachment 176779 Another image of supposedly deleted account-



INFOWARS PROVIDED ALL THOSE PICS.........LOL


----------



## Geaux4it

Lewdog said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right...
> 
> The Florida School Shooting Was the 18th School Shooting of the Year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just shredded that on another thread.
> 
> guy shooting a pellet gun at a bus is a 'school shooting'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that isn't one on the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your 'links' provided no list.
> 
> it was one, according to one list.
> 
> 
> (odd, just googled, found several lists of 18 school shootings this year, and no two have the same 18 shootings listed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I listed all the school shootings.
> 
> FYI, even Faux, I mean Fox News reported it a few minutes ago as #18.
Click to expand...


I like those odds

Acceptable risk to be American

-Geaux


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

This was one of the "most secure" high schools in Florida supposedly.

This shooting was made possible by people being lax and not doing their jobs.
He carried in a backpack that had the weapons in it.   He was not a current student.
He simply blended in because he was 18.

Many people SAW something.....*noone* SAID anything......the results speak for themselves.

Also it is being said he may be known to have mental issues.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Lewdog said:


> FYI, even Faux, I mean Fox News reported it a few minutes ago as #18.


Don't care if it's 1800.

NOT ONE SINGLE FUCK IS GIVEN


We will NEVER give in and give you ONE INCH of gun control.  You can go fuck yourselves. 

NOT

ONE 

INCH

Machine guns will be ours in a few years.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

MindWars said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, when police show up in the middle of mass chaos and have no idea who the shooter is it's probably to show them you aren't the one with the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just don't get it.
Click to expand...


That has been standard practice since Columbine you dumbass!


----------



## MindWars

JUST like they provided all of this

*Shocking footage coming out of Marjory Stoneman High School in Florida appears to show multiple gunshots coming through the classroom as students scream for their lives.*



Another student also tweeted several pictures of a classroom while on lockdown.





https://twitter.com/TheCaptainAidan/status/963865696643026944



Aidan@TheCaptainAidan

My school is being shot up and I am locked inside. I’m fucking scared right now.

1:01 PM - Feb 14, 2018



The suspected shooter, identified as 19-year-old Nicolas Cruz, has been apprehended by Broward County police.








Josh Caplan@joshdcaplan

FLASH: New footage emerges of police arresting Florida High School shooting suspect Nicholas Cruz.

2:50 PM - Feb 14, 2018



Follow developments here.


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right...
> 
> The Florida School Shooting Was the 18th School Shooting of the Year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just shredded that on another thread.
> 
> guy shooting a pellet gun at a bus is a 'school shooting'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that isn't one on the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your 'links' provided no list.
> 
> it was one, according to one list.
> 
> 
> (odd, just googled, found several lists of 18 school shootings this year, and no two have the same 18 shootings listed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I listed all the school shootings.
> 
> FYI, even Faux, I mean Fox News reported it a few minutes ago as #18.
Click to expand...



Everytown does not link the information of their list.....all they do is list the shooting and the name of the school without any details....so they can hide exactly what the shooting was.......they are lying.....


----------



## ScienceRocks

Not only do we have to move on we also have to cut the shit out of mental health funding.

The gop is truly the party of fucking satan!


----------



## koshergrl

Geaux4it said:


> I'm sure his parents must be oh so proud
> 
> -Geaux


I imagine they've gone into hiding, if they even live in this country.


----------



## Flash

Coyote said:


> God...15 dead and 50 injured...wtf is going on in this country?




320 million people in this country.  A lot of them illegals and some of them disturbed.

For instance, just look at all those assholes that went marching and rioting in the streets with pink pussy hats after Trump was elected.


----------



## TemplarKormac

koshergrl said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The shooter was a leftist Nut Job, like they all are and even the most strict gun laws would not have stopped him.
> 
> The Left uses guns and Abortion Clinics to kill people, and the right is either trying to defend themselves or just life in general.*
> 
> 
> 
> Both the left and right,  on this thread,  have done nothing but politicize this tragedy. It is truly appaling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The left politicizes it and uses dead innocents to promote gun grabbing.
> 
> And the right is going to continue to combat that tooth and nail. So maybe the left should stop.
Click to expand...

Of course.  But in the process, they get drawn into the same behavior. 

So maybe what this fight needs is a little discipline.


----------



## Lewdog

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right...
> 
> The Florida School Shooting Was the 18th School Shooting of the Year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just shredded that on another thread.
> 
> guy shooting a pellet gun at a bus is a 'school shooting'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that isn't one on the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your 'links' provided no list.
> 
> it was one, according to one list.
> 
> 
> (odd, just googled, found several lists of 18 school shootings this year, and no two have the same 18 shootings listed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I listed all the school shootings.
> 
> FYI, even Faux, I mean Fox News reported it a few minutes ago as #18.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Everytown does not link the information of their list.....all they do is list the shooting and the name of the school without any details....so they can hide exactly what the shooting was.......they are lying.....
Click to expand...


Fox News even said it was #18... give that shit up already.


----------



## MindWars

Lewdog said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the mods converged the threads under the thread least likely to get hits.
> 
> This is how they change the narrative.
> 
> Nicolas Cruz.
> 
> Wonder if he has any gang affiliation? Wonder if he's a dreamer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep just like the one i . just posted where there is a LIVE VIDEO OF THE SHOOTING imagine how many will MISS it because now it's hidden 20 pages back.
> 
> THAT IS SUCH PURE BS WHENT HEY DO THAT AND THE TITLE OF IT CERTAINLY SHOWS A DIFFERENT WHAT EVER ON AN ISSUE.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait is this some kind of contest?  Did I miss the memo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHO CARES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you do.  Do you need your binky?  Try focusing on the number of parents that just lost their kids, and not how many rep points you can get on a post.
Click to expand...


I am on ignore mode, get your binky since I didn't jump when you wanted me to. Don't forget your blankey LMFAO.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously what is needed is a thorough study of what motivates these students that decide to kill their fellow students and try and remedy it ....'.bullying'... ...many past shooters have been victims of bullying.  Teachers should be trained to be on the lookout for bullying activity and take the appropriate action before it goes too far...bullying should not be tolerated.
Click to expand...


You are a dumbass!

Teachers should be trained?

WTF do you think we do all day?


----------



## Flash

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don’t need gun free zones, we need Muslim free zones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait What???
> 
> How many school shootings are by Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Nicolas de Jesus Cruz sounds incredibly Muslim.
Click to expand...



Sounds more Illegal to me.  A Dreamer?


----------



## depotoo

From 2013-

AP) In Florida, agreement to reduce student arrests
By CHRISTINE ARMARIO
Associated Press
MIAMI
One of the nation’s largest school districts has reached an agreement with law enforcement agencies and the NAACP to reduce the number of students being charged with crimes for minor offenses.

The agreement with Broward County Public Schools in Florida, which officials planned to announce Tuesday, is one of the first comprehensive plans bringing together district officials, police and the state attorney’s office to create an alternative to the zero-tolerance policies prevalent in many schools. It charges principals rather than school resource officers with being the primary decision makers in responding to student misbehavior.

The move is designed to cut down on what has become known as the “school-to-prison pipeline,” where students accused of offenses like disrupting class or loitering are suspended, arrested and charged with crimes.

Broward, the nation’s seventh largest district, had the highest number of school-related arrests in Florida in the 2011-2012 school year, according to state data. Seventy-one percent of the 1,062 arrests made were for misdemeanor offenses.

In this South Florida district and others across the country, minority students have been disproportionately arrested, sometimes for the same offenses their white peers received only a warning for. Nationwide, over 70 percent of students involved in school-related arrests or law enforcement referrals are black or Hispanic, according to U.S. Department of Education data.


----------



## undertherqadar

*Nicolas Cruz: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know*


*Nicolas Cruz: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com*


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just shredded that on another thread.
> 
> guy shooting a pellet gun at a bus is a 'school shooting'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that isn't one on the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your 'links' provided no list.
> 
> it was one, according to one list.
> 
> 
> (odd, just googled, found several lists of 18 school shootings this year, and no two have the same 18 shootings listed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I listed all the school shootings.
> 
> FYI, even Faux, I mean Fox News reported it a few minutes ago as #18.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Everytown does not link the information of their list.....all they do is list the shooting and the name of the school without any details....so they can hide exactly what the shooting was.......they are lying.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fox News even said it was #18... give that shit up already.
Click to expand...



They are just going off of the garbage they are fed too...again....Everytown, where your info comes from, doesn't give a link to find the actual information on the alleged school shootings...they do this to hide the fact that they are not school shootings......


----------



## Coyote

2aguy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> God...15 dead and 50 injured...wtf is going on in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> Unrestrained evil. Ignorance of the cause and too much focus on the effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems to be happening more and more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Single parent's, divorce, and *social media as well as 24/7 coverage* of the event....it is driving the nutters to do them for the fame and excitement......those things need to be dealt with...if you want to stop this.....not disarming the owners of 600 million guns....
Click to expand...

IMO and I don’t want to get into a gun rights argument in this thread, we need a holistic approach to this and that includes both what you say which is very relevant as well as looking at gun legislation.  However because viewed as an all or nothing argument (ie do nothing or confiscate all guns) it’s hard to get a rational productive discussion on it.

Unfortunately I think you are very right about what I bolded and that is a much more difficult problem to solve.


----------



## koshergrl

MindWars said:


> JUST like they provided all of this
> 
> *Shocking footage coming out of Marjory Stoneman High School in Florida appears to show multiple gunshots coming through the classroom as students scream for their lives.*
> 
> 
> 
> Another student also tweeted several pictures of a classroom while on lockdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aidan@TheCaptainAidan
> 
> My school is being shot up and I am locked inside. I’m fucking scared right now.
> 
> 1:01 PM - Feb 14, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> The suspected shooter, identified as 19-year-old Nicolas Cruz, has been apprehended by Broward County police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh Caplan@joshdcaplan
> 
> FLASH: New footage emerges of police arresting Florida High School shooting suspect Nicholas Cruz.
> 
> 2:50 PM - Feb 14, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> Follow developments here.



I like how the *thing* at schools is to lock kids in when there's a shooter.

I told my kids I don't give a shit what they tell you, if you get news that there's a shooter, you find a window and you go out.

Leftists like their targets to be cowering, though, which is why they tell children to huddle on the ground and wait for their imported and medicated murderers to mow them down.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

17 dead


----------



## Lewdog

MindWars said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the mods converged the threads under the thread least likely to get hits.
> 
> This is how they change the narrative.
> 
> Nicolas Cruz.
> 
> Wonder if he has any gang affiliation? Wonder if he's a dreamer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep just like the one i . just posted where there is a LIVE VIDEO OF THE SHOOTING imagine how many will MISS it because now it's hidden 20 pages back.
> 
> THAT IS SUCH PURE BS WHENT HEY DO THAT AND THE TITLE OF IT CERTAINLY SHOWS A DIFFERENT WHAT EVER ON AN ISSUE.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait is this some kind of contest?  Did I miss the memo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHO CARES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you do.  Do you need your binky?  Try focusing on the number of parents that just lost their kids, and not how many rep points you can get on a post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am on ignore mode, get your binky since I didn't jump when you wanted me to. Don't forget your blankey LMFAO.
Click to expand...


Can you speak English?  

You seriously need to step away from the forum for a bit when you are more worried about forum rep points you can earn by commenting on a school mass shooting.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Grampa Murked U said:


> 17 dead


...


----------



## 2aguy

depotoo said:


> From 2013-
> 
> AP) In Florida, agreement to reduce student arrests
> By CHRISTINE ARMARIO
> Associated Press
> MIAMI
> One of the nation’s largest school districts has reached an agreement with law enforcement agencies and the NAACP to reduce the number of students being charged with crimes for minor offenses.
> 
> The agreement with Broward County Public Schools in Florida, which officials planned to announce Tuesday, is one of the first comprehensive plans bringing together district officials, police and the state attorney’s office to create an alternative to the zero-tolerance policies prevalent in many schools. It charges principals rather than school resource officers with being the primary decision makers in responding to student misbehavior.
> 
> The move is designed to cut down on what has become known as the “school-to-prison pipeline,” where students accused of offenses like disrupting class or loitering are suspended, arrested and charged with crimes.
> 
> Broward, the nation’s seventh largest district, had the highest number of school-related arrests in Florida in the 2011-2012 school year, according to state data. Seventy-one percent of the 1,062 arrests made were for misdemeanor offenses.
> 
> In this South Florida district and others across the country, minority students have been disproportionately arrested, sometimes for the same offenses their white peers received only a warning for. Nationwide, over 70 percent of students involved in school-related arrests or law enforcement referrals are black or Hispanic, according to U.S. Department of Education data.




And here you go....this is the problem......democrat, left wing, politically correct policies that get people killed....


----------



## Lewdog

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that isn't one on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your 'links' provided no list.
> 
> it was one, according to one list.
> 
> 
> (odd, just googled, found several lists of 18 school shootings this year, and no two have the same 18 shootings listed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I listed all the school shootings.
> 
> FYI, even Faux, I mean Fox News reported it a few minutes ago as #18.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Everytown does not link the information of their list.....all they do is list the shooting and the name of the school without any details....so they can hide exactly what the shooting was.......they are lying.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fox News even said it was #18... give that shit up already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are just going off of the garbage they are fed too...again....Everytown, where your info comes from, doesn't give a link to find the actual information on the alleged school shootings...they do this to hide the fact that they are not school shootings......
Click to expand...


Again, they are just ONE site that is reporting this as the 18th school shooting of 2018.  CAN YOU READ?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lewdog said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 18th school shooting of 2018...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right...
> 
> The Florida School Shooting Was the 18th School Shooting of the Year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just shredded that on another thread.
> 
> guy shooting a pellet gun at a bus is a 'school shooting'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that isn't one on the list.
Click to expand...


It's on this list:

12 school shooting incidents have occurred in the U.S. so far in 2018

"A 32-year-old man was arrested after firing a pellet gun into a school bus. No children were injured, but a window on the bus was shattered."


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

TemplarKormac said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 17 dead
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...

12 inside, 5 outside I guess?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

MindWars said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, when police show up in the middle of mass chaos and have no idea who the shooter is it's probably to show them you aren't the one with the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, when police show up in the middle of mass chaos and have no idea who the shooter is it's probably to show them you aren't the one with the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get it just fine.  I'm also reasonable and rational, unlike you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, this “policy” was not approved by the taxpayers. No citizens got to vote on its implementation, and it is going to be enforced with potentially deadly force.
> 
> 
> Secondly, it treats ALL parties stopped by police as criminals.
> 
> One resident summed it up perfectly by saying, “Make us feel safe, not automatically make us feel like criminals.”
> 
> *“To put my hands up, I mean, I just can’t see how people are not offended by that,” said one resident.*
> 
> *“I think that is too aggressive, and unnecessary, and I don’t agree with it,” said another.*
> 
> “Police and community interactions are tough enough as it is and the more demands, the tougher it’s going to be, and the more problems you’re going to have,” explained a resident.
> 
> 
> View attachment 176741
> Police Implement New Policy to Treat Everyone as Criminals: When a Cop Stops You, Hands Must Go Up
> 
> 
> Since when are the kids treated as if they are  ALL GUILTY" automatically......    Since when do people not get " You are guilty until you are proven innocent". oh that's right they brainwashed sheep into believing "  You are innocent until proven guilty".
> No you don't or you wouldn't be making the argument and would have totally understood what I said what I did.  But before this spins into this issue and not the shooting issue.  I 'll stop on this note whether you get it or not.  =)
Click to expand...


We now have the winner of the the Dumbass of the Year Award!


----------



## TemplarKormac

Grampa Murked U said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 17 dead
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 12 inside, 5 outside I guess?
Click to expand...

Stunned silence.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

ABikerSailor said:


> WTF is wrong with people nowadays?  This makes the 17th one so far THIS YEAR ALONE!!!!  That averages out to a shooting every three or four days.



It's gonna get much worse.
If it weren't; for the tragedy, it's funny when someone asks "what the fuck is wrong with people" when the answer is kicking you in the teeth and as obvious as an iceberg....yet people miss seeing the obvious.....<sigh>


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

MindWars said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, when police show up in the middle of mass chaos and have no idea who the shooter is it's probably to show them you aren't the one with the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, when police show up in the middle of mass chaos and have no idea who the shooter is it's probably to show them you aren't the one with the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get it just fine.  I'm also reasonable and rational, unlike you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, this “policy” was not approved by the taxpayers. No citizens got to vote on its implementation, and it is going to be enforced with potentially deadly force.
> 
> 
> Secondly, it treats ALL parties stopped by police as criminals.
> 
> One resident summed it up perfectly by saying, “Make us feel safe, not automatically make us feel like criminals.”
> 
> *“To put my hands up, I mean, I just can’t see how people are not offended by that,” said one resident.*
> 
> *“I think that is too aggressive, and unnecessary, and I don’t agree with it,” said another.*
> 
> “Police and community interactions are tough enough as it is and the more demands, the tougher it’s going to be, and the more problems you’re going to have,” explained a resident.
> 
> 
> View attachment 176741
> Police Implement New Policy to Treat Everyone as Criminals: When a Cop Stops You, Hands Must Go Up
> 
> 
> Since when are the kids treated as if they are  ALL GUILTY" automatically......    Since when do people not get " You are guilty until you are proven innocent". oh that's right they brainwashed sheep into believing "  You are innocent until proven guilty".
> No you don't or you wouldn't be making the argument and would have totally understood what I said what I did.  But before this spins into this issue and not the shooting issue.  I 'll stop on this note whether you get it or not.  =)
Click to expand...

Good god, just shut up already, you freak. Those students are assisting the police in making the scene safe...a scene where their classmates were murdered...you fucking Asshole....


----------



## Lewdog

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 18th school shooting of 2018...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right...
> 
> The Florida School Shooting Was the 18th School Shooting of the Year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just shredded that on another thread.
> 
> guy shooting a pellet gun at a bus is a 'school shooting'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that isn't one on the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's on this list:
> 
> 12 school shooting incidents have occurred in the U.S. so far in 2018
> 
> "A 32-year-old man was arrested after firing a pellet gun into a school bus. No children were injured, but a window on the bus was shattered."
Click to expand...



That's some local news site...


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> your 'links' provided no list.
> 
> it was one, according to one list.
> 
> 
> (odd, just googled, found several lists of 18 school shootings this year, and no two have the same 18 shootings listed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I listed all the school shootings.
> 
> FYI, even Faux, I mean Fox News reported it a few minutes ago as #18.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Everytown does not link the information of their list.....all they do is list the shooting and the name of the school without any details....so they can hide exactly what the shooting was.......they are lying.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fox News even said it was #18... give that shit up already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are just going off of the garbage they are fed too...again....Everytown, where your info comes from, doesn't give a link to find the actual information on the alleged school shootings...they do this to hide the fact that they are not school shootings......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, they are just ONE site that is reporting this as the 18th school shooting of 2018.  CAN YOU READ?
Click to expand...



They are all gettting it from one source, doofus....everytown for gun safety...and they are not linking to the actual information so you can't see what they call a school shooting...they are lying to you....


----------



## Lewdog

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I listed all the school shootings.
> 
> FYI, even Faux, I mean Fox News reported it a few minutes ago as #18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everytown does not link the information of their list.....all they do is list the shooting and the name of the school without any details....so they can hide exactly what the shooting was.......they are lying.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fox News even said it was #18... give that shit up already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are just going off of the garbage they are fed too...again....Everytown, where your info comes from, doesn't give a link to find the actual information on the alleged school shootings...they do this to hide the fact that they are not school shootings......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, they are just ONE site that is reporting this as the 18th school shooting of 2018.  CAN YOU READ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are all gettting it from one source, doofus....everytown for gun safety...and they are not linking to the actual information so you can't see what they call a school shooting...they are lying to you....
Click to expand...


You think Fox News is getting it from there?


----------



## depotoo

17 have now died


----------



## ScienceRocks

Sorry but if we have to have guns we need to start giving young men estrogen injections to dull their fucking violent impulses. 

Keep your gun and do this or give it up. seriously.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lewdog said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right...
> 
> The Florida School Shooting Was the 18th School Shooting of the Year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just shredded that on another thread.
> 
> guy shooting a pellet gun at a bus is a 'school shooting'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that isn't one on the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's on this list:
> 
> 12 school shooting incidents have occurred in the U.S. so far in 2018
> 
> "A 32-year-old man was arrested after firing a pellet gun into a school bus. No children were injured, but a window on the bus was shattered."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's some local news site...
Click to expand...


and that makes the  info wrong?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

2aguy said:


> Nothing you guys offered would have done anything anyway....


Of course, you could not possibly know the truth of this. You don't know his history or what weapons he used, or how and where he got them. You are literally shitting your nauseating gunnut religious declarations out of your mouth. Just shut the fuck up.


----------



## 2aguy

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 18th school shooting of 2018...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right...
> 
> The Florida School Shooting Was the 18th School Shooting of the Year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just shredded that on another thread.
> 
> guy shooting a pellet gun at a bus is a 'school shooting'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that isn't one on the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's on this list:
> 
> 12 school shooting incidents have occurred in the U.S. so far in 2018
> 
> "A 32-year-old man was arrested after firing a pellet gun into a school bus. No children were injured, but a window on the bus was shattered."
Click to expand...



Thank you.......anti gunners....they lie as they breathe..........this is why we can never meet them "half way" there is no half way with them, and they will do whatever it takes to push their agenda...


----------



## Lastamender

Yarddog said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a safer speculation that the shooter was probably on some sort of mind altering medication.
Click to expand...




ABikerSailor said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> Or another scumbag illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you going to do if it turns out he was an American born Christian?
Click to expand...

Nothing. You can't stop crazy.


----------



## Flash

Coyote said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> God...15 dead and 50 injured...wtf is going on in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> Unrestrained evil. Ignorance of the cause and too much focus on the effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems to be happening more and more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Single parent's, divorce, and *social media as well as 24/7 coverage* of the event....it is driving the nutters to do them for the fame and excitement......those things need to be dealt with...if you want to stop this.....not disarming the owners of 600 million guns....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IMO and I don’t want to get into a gun rights argument in this thread, we need a holistic approach to this and that includes both what you say which is very relevant as well as looking at gun legislation.  However because viewed as an all or nothing argument (ie do nothing or confiscate all guns) it’s hard to get a rational productive discussion on it.
> 
> Unfortunately I think you are very right about what I bolded and that is a much more difficult problem to solve.
Click to expand...



The problem with having a rational discussion about firearms is that Liberals are never rational when it comes to the right to keep and bear arms because they hate that right.  Not unlike their irrationality in discussing abortion.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, when police show up in the middle of mass chaos and have no idea who the shooter is it's probably to show them you aren't the one with the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, when police show up in the middle of mass chaos and have no idea who the shooter is it's probably to show them you aren't the one with the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get it just fine.  I'm also reasonable and rational, unlike you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, this “policy” was not approved by the taxpayers. No citizens got to vote on its implementation, and it is going to be enforced with potentially deadly force.
> 
> 
> Secondly, it treats ALL parties stopped by police as criminals.
> 
> One resident summed it up perfectly by saying, “Make us feel safe, not automatically make us feel like criminals.”
> 
> *“To put my hands up, I mean, I just can’t see how people are not offended by that,” said one resident.*
> 
> *“I think that is too aggressive, and unnecessary, and I don’t agree with it,” said another.*
> 
> “Police and community interactions are tough enough as it is and the more demands, the tougher it’s going to be, and the more problems you’re going to have,” explained a resident.
> 
> 
> View attachment 176741
> Police Implement New Policy to Treat Everyone as Criminals: When a Cop Stops You, Hands Must Go Up
> 
> 
> Since when are the kids treated as if they are  ALL GUILTY" automatically......    Since when do people not get " You are guilty until you are proven innocent". oh that's right they brainwashed sheep into believing "  You are innocent until proven guilty".
> No you don't or you wouldn't be making the argument and would have totally understood what I said what I did.  But before this spins into this issue and not the shooting issue.  I 'll stop on this note whether you get it or not.  =)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We now have the winner of the the Dumbass of the Year Award!
Click to expand...


Actually, Blind Whore should be put into the Dumbass Hall of Fame for all her bullshit posts.  

But, what can you expect from someone who thinks Alex Jones is a credible "news" source?


----------



## Lewdog

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right...
> 
> The Florida School Shooting Was the 18th School Shooting of the Year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just shredded that on another thread.
> 
> guy shooting a pellet gun at a bus is a 'school shooting'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that isn't one on the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's on this list:
> 
> 12 school shooting incidents have occurred in the U.S. so far in 2018
> 
> "A 32-year-old man was arrested after firing a pellet gun into a school bus. No children were injured, but a window on the bus was shattered."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's some local news site...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and that makes the  info wrong?
Click to expand...



It makes it wrong that you think because that one local news site lists a pellet gun shooting at a school bus as a school shooting that all the other sites must be as well.  That's just not logical.


----------



## 2aguy

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing you guys offered would have done anything anyway....
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you could not possibly know the truth of this. You don't know his history or what weapons he used, or how and where he got them. You are literally shitting your nauseating gunnut religious declarations out of your mouth. Just shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...



Moron...this isn't the first discussion on this topic.....and every time, you asswipes can't answer the simple question.......what laws do you propose that would stop these mass shootings or any mass shootings....

moron......


----------



## MindWars

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, when police show up in the middle of mass chaos and have no idea who the shooter is it's probably to show them you aren't the one with the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, when police show up in the middle of mass chaos and have no idea who the shooter is it's probably to show them you aren't the one with the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get it just fine.  I'm also reasonable and rational, unlike you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, this “policy” was not approved by the taxpayers. No citizens got to vote on its implementation, and it is going to be enforced with potentially deadly force.
> 
> 
> Secondly, it treats ALL parties stopped by police as criminals.
> 
> One resident summed it up perfectly by saying, “Make us feel safe, not automatically make us feel like criminals.”
> 
> *“To put my hands up, I mean, I just can’t see how people are not offended by that,” said one resident.*
> 
> *“I think that is too aggressive, and unnecessary, and I don’t agree with it,” said another.*
> 
> “Police and community interactions are tough enough as it is and the more demands, the tougher it’s going to be, and the more problems you’re going to have,” explained a resident.
> 
> 
> View attachment 176741
> Police Implement New Policy to Treat Everyone as Criminals: When a Cop Stops You, Hands Must Go Up
> 
> 
> Since when are the kids treated as if they are  ALL GUILTY" automatically......    Since when do people not get " You are guilty until you are proven innocent". oh that's right they brainwashed sheep into believing "  You are innocent until proven guilty".
> No you don't or you wouldn't be making the argument and would have totally understood what I said what I did.  But before this spins into this issue and not the shooting issue.  I 'll stop on this note whether you get it or not.  =)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good god, just shut up already, you freak. Those students are assisting the police in making the scene safe...a scene where their classmates were murdered...you fucking Asshole....
Click to expand...


STFUP nobody was even talking to you! asshat!


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just shredded that on another thread.
> 
> guy shooting a pellet gun at a bus is a 'school shooting'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that isn't one on the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's on this list:
> 
> 12 school shooting incidents have occurred in the U.S. so far in 2018
> 
> "A 32-year-old man was arrested after firing a pellet gun into a school bus. No children were injured, but a window on the bus was shattered."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's some local news site...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and that makes the  info wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It makes it wrong that you think because that one local news site lists a pellet gun shooting at a school bus as a school shooting that all the other sites must be as well.  That's just not logical.
Click to expand...



No...moron.........we have gone through their so called school shootings before.....Everytown for gun safety and the Gun violence archive...the two main sources for these shooting claims and they both lie.....


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Tipsycatlover said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, when police show up in the middle of mass chaos and have no idea who the shooter is it's probably to show them you aren't the one with the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, when police show up in the middle of mass chaos and have no idea who the shooter is it's probably to show them you aren't the one with the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get it just fine.  I'm also reasonable and rational, unlike you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, this “policy” was not approved by the taxpayers. No citizens got to vote on its implementation, and it is going to be enforced with potentially deadly force.
> 
> 
> Secondly, it treats ALL parties stopped by police as criminals.
> 
> One resident summed it up perfectly by saying, “Make us feel safe, not automatically make us feel like criminals.”
> 
> *“To put my hands up, I mean, I just can’t see how people are not offended by that,” said one resident.*
> 
> *“I think that is too aggressive, and unnecessary, and I don’t agree with it,” said another.*
> 
> “Police and community interactions are tough enough as it is and the more demands, the tougher it’s going to be, and the more problems you’re going to have,” explained a resident.
> 
> 
> View attachment 176741
> Police Implement New Policy to Treat Everyone as Criminals: When a Cop Stops You, Hands Must Go Up
> 
> 
> Since when are the kids treated as if they are  ALL GUILTY" automatically......    Since when do people not get " You are guilty until you are proven innocent". oh that's right they brainwashed sheep into believing "  You are innocent until proven guilty".
> No you don't or you wouldn't be making the argument and would have totally understood what I said what I did.  But before this spins into this issue and not the shooting issue.  I 'll stop on this note whether you get it or not.  =)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be silly.  No one knows who the shooter is and plenty of times attackers blend in with victims and escape.  Hands up, everyone.  No one gets to hide a gun or weapon.
> 
> The police scanner for Florida has identified the shooter as Nicolas Cruz, a 21 year old student at the school.
> 
> 21 year old student.  He's a dreamer or an anchor baby.
Click to expand...


In Florida, unless you are special education, you cannot remain in a public school past your 20th birthday.

We had a 19 year-old 9th grader, appropriately nicknamed "Old School", but we finally caught him selling drugs like he probably had been for 6 years.


----------



## jon_berzerk

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I listed all the school shootings.
> 
> FYI, even Faux, I mean Fox News reported it a few minutes ago as #18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everytown does not link the information of their list.....all they do is list the shooting and the name of the school without any details....so they can hide exactly what the shooting was.......they are lying.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fox News even said it was #18... give that shit up already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are just going off of the garbage they are fed too...again....Everytown, where your info comes from, doesn't give a link to find the actual information on the alleged school shootings...they do this to hide the fact that they are not school shootings......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, they are just ONE site that is reporting this as the 18th school shooting of 2018.  CAN YOU READ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are all gettting it from one source, doofus....everytown for gun safety...and they are not linking to the actual information so you can't see what they call a school shooting...they are lying to you....
Click to expand...

where does the website even make the claim 

i wanna see the data 

Everytown Research


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lewdog said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just shredded that on another thread.
> 
> guy shooting a pellet gun at a bus is a 'school shooting'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that isn't one on the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's on this list:
> 
> 12 school shooting incidents have occurred in the U.S. so far in 2018
> 
> "A 32-year-old man was arrested after firing a pellet gun into a school bus. No children were injured, but a window on the bus was shattered."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's some local news site...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and that makes the  info wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It makes it wrong that you think because that one local news site lists a pellet gun shooting at a school bus as a school shooting that all the other sites must be as well.  That's just not logical.
Click to expand...


Did you open the link?

the shootings they listed are all over the country.

NOT just locally.


----------



## koshergrl

Flash said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> God...15 dead and 50 injured...wtf is going on in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> Unrestrained evil. Ignorance of the cause and too much focus on the effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems to be happening more and more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Single parent's, divorce, and *social media as well as 24/7 coverage* of the event....it is driving the nutters to do them for the fame and excitement......those things need to be dealt with...if you want to stop this.....not disarming the owners of 600 million guns....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IMO and I don’t want to get into a gun rights argument in this thread, we need a holistic approach to this and that includes both what you say which is very relevant as well as looking at gun legislation.  However because viewed as an all or nothing argument (ie do nothing or confiscate all guns) it’s hard to get a rational productive discussion on it.
> 
> Unfortunately I think you are very right about what I bolded and that is a much more difficult problem to solve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with having a rational discussion about firearms is that Liberals are never rational when it comes to the right to keep and bear arms because they hate that right.  Not unlike their irrationality in discussing abortion.
Click to expand...

Leftists are never rational. They are mentally ill, for the most part, and need to be locked up. 

If we locked them up, the school shootings would immediately come to a screeching halt.


----------



## MindWars

More info :






Nick Short  on Twitter


----------



## depotoo

Personally?  I find it ridiculous that licensed school officers are not allowed to carry.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

2aguy said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing you guys offered would have done anything anyway....
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you could not possibly know the truth of this. You don't know his history or what weapons he used, or how and where he got them. You are literally shitting your nauseating gunnut religious declarations out of your mouth. Just shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron...this isn't the first discussion on this topic.....and every time, you asswipes can't answer the simple question.......what laws do you propose that would stop these mass shootings or any mass shootings....
> 
> moron......
Click to expand...

Again, listen up, you disgusting little puke...you could not possibly know this shooters motivations or background. You could not possibly know what weapons he used or where/when/how he acquired them. Therefore, you could not possibly know if any suggested form of gun control could or would have made a difference.

Get it, you fucking dick?


----------



## Lewdog

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that isn't one on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's on this list:
> 
> 12 school shooting incidents have occurred in the U.S. so far in 2018
> 
> "A 32-year-old man was arrested after firing a pellet gun into a school bus. No children were injured, but a window on the bus was shattered."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's some local news site...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and that makes the  info wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It makes it wrong that you think because that one local news site lists a pellet gun shooting at a school bus as a school shooting that all the other sites must be as well.  That's just not logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...moron.........we have gone through their so called school shootings before.....Everytown for gun safety and the Gun violence archive...the two main sources for these shooting claims and they both lie.....
Click to expand...


Sites other than that site list it as the 18th of the year.  Good lord you are brain dead.  How about this number... more kids have been shot dead at schools this year than days of the year so far.  Has that strike you?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

So how many ADDITIONAL gun laws would have stopped this?

Another 100?   another 1000?  Another BILLION?


----------



## koshergrl

MindWars said:


> More info :
> 
> View attachment 176785
> 
> Nick Short  on Twitter



Ah, he admired the lefty Resistance...and muslim radicals.

Like all lefties. A proud member of the Obama Nation.


----------



## jon_berzerk

jon_berzerk said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everytown does not link the information of their list.....all they do is list the shooting and the name of the school without any details....so they can hide exactly what the shooting was.......they are lying.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News even said it was #18... give that shit up already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are just going off of the garbage they are fed too...again....Everytown, where your info comes from, doesn't give a link to find the actual information on the alleged school shootings...they do this to hide the fact that they are not school shootings......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, they are just ONE site that is reporting this as the 18th school shooting of 2018.  CAN YOU READ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are all gettting it from one source, doofus....everytown for gun safety...and they are not linking to the actual information so you can't see what they call a school shooting...they are lying to you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where does the website even make the claim
> 
> i wanna see the data
> 
> Everytown Research
Click to expand...

The long, shameful list of school shootings in America


----------



## Lewdog

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that isn't one on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's on this list:
> 
> 12 school shooting incidents have occurred in the U.S. so far in 2018
> 
> "A 32-year-old man was arrested after firing a pellet gun into a school bus. No children were injured, but a window on the bus was shattered."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's some local news site...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and that makes the  info wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It makes it wrong that you think because that one local news site lists a pellet gun shooting at a school bus as a school shooting that all the other sites must be as well.  That's just not logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you open the link?
> 
> the shootings they listed are all over the country.
> 
> NOT just locally.
Click to expand...


That isn't the issue with what I just said.  THEY listed it as a school shooting.  THEY are a local news site.  THEY don't count as keeping track of school shootings nationally.  Please tell me you are better at logic than that.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

This incident proves that I need a machine gun.

Machine guns now.

Open carry.  Mandatory.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BasicHumanUnit said:


> So how many ADDITIONAL gun laws would have stopped


Why are you asking now, you freak? Time to play gotcha? Good for you. How about, we wait a few weks until all the facts are in, then we can answer that question honestly.


----------



## Flash

BasicHumanUnit said:


> So how many ADDITIONAL gun laws would have stopped this?
> 
> Another 100?   another 1000?  Another BILLION?




We could have the same gun laws nationally that they have in Chicago.  The Moon Bats would love it.  Very strict.  Those laws work really well there, don't they?


----------



## jon_berzerk

they claim these as "school shootings" 

A school liaison officer was sitting on a bench talking with some students when a third-grader pressed the trigger on the officer's holstered weapon, causing it to fire and strike the floor. The holster was equipped with a trigger guard designed to prevent such accidental discharges, so the department is reviewing the circumstances surrounding the event.

Source: Twin Cities Pioneer Pres


----------



## 2aguy

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing you guys offered would have done anything anyway....
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you could not possibly know the truth of this. You don't know his history or what weapons he used, or how and where he got them. You are literally shitting your nauseating gunnut religious declarations out of your mouth. Just shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron...this isn't the first discussion on this topic.....and every time, you asswipes can't answer the simple question.......what laws do you propose that would stop these mass shootings or any mass shootings....
> 
> moron......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, listen up, you disgusting little puke...you could not possibly know this shooters motivations or background. You could not possibly know what weapons he used or where/when/how he acquired them. Therefore, you could not possibly know if any suggested form of gun control could or would have made a difference.
> 
> Get it, you fucking dick?
Click to expand...


Dumb shit.....we have been through this before.......we have actual research into mass shooters, so yes...we do know that nothing you morons propose would stop these mass shooters......

Dumb shit....France had 135 people killed by muslim terrorists using fully automatic military rifles....rifles that are completely illegal in France, you can't buy them in gun stores or at gun shows.......and they still got them...........every mass shooter in the U.S. passed all of our current gun laws, could pass any future laws other anti gun nutters have suggested, or they stole their guns or got them illegally..

You have no idea what you are talking about...moron.


----------



## jknowgood

Timmy said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  not a gun problem, liberal policies are the fault of this problem. My gosh, kids today can't figure out which bathroom to use. Thanka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The school knew this kid was a threat.
> But nothing was done. And so he came and killed a shitload of kids.
> 
> Just like that whackadoodle who killed the kindergarten class. Everybody knew he was nuts, everybody was scared of him.
> 
> But thanks to leftists who maintain mentally ill men aren't a threat and should be accommodated, rather than incarcerated, we now have bi weekly school shootings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  Bend yourself into a pretzel trying to blame liberals for the behavior of gun nuts !
> 
> Righties stand in the way of any law that would stop criminals and crazy from getting guns .
Click to expand...

After liberal teachings, kids cannot decide which bathroom to use. Yes, liberals are the fault. You took God out of school, and it's been downhill ever since.


----------



## MindWars

Rob Dew on Twitter


----------



## IsaacNewton

The gun culture cohort in the US is like Dr Morbius in The Forbidden Planet. The monster is in his mind and a machine is manifesting it in reality. Even when the thing is melting through the foot thick door to his lab he can't accept it is him that is responsible for killing all these people.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Sigh,  some of the posts on this thread... are utterly nauseating.


----------



## jon_berzerk

jon_berzerk said:


> they claim these as "school shootings"
> 
> A school liaison officer was sitting on a bench talking with some students when a third-grader pressed the trigger on the officer's holstered weapon, causing it to fire and strike the floor. The holster was equipped with a trigger guard designed to prevent such accidental discharges, so the department is reviewing the circumstances surrounding the event.
> 
> Source: Twin Cities Pioneer Pres




another claimed "school shooting" 

A 31-year-old man pulled into the parking lot of East Olive Elementary School and called 911, saying he was suicidal and had a handgun. For several hours a negotiator, dispatched to the scene, spoke with the man, who was a military veteran with PTSD. But the man shot himself and died from his injuries. The school was closed at the time.

Source: WILX 10


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

2aguy said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing you guys offered would have done anything anyway....
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you could not possibly know the truth of this. You don't know his history or what weapons he used, or how and where he got them. You are literally shitting your nauseating gunnut religious declarations out of your mouth. Just shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron...this isn't the first discussion on this topic.....and every time, you asswipes can't answer the simple question.......what laws do you propose that would stop these mass shootings or any mass shootings....
> 
> moron......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, listen up, you disgusting little puke...you could not possibly know this shooters motivations or background. You could not possibly know what weapons he used or where/when/how he acquired them. Therefore, you could not possibly know if any suggested form of gun control could or would have made a difference.
> 
> Get it, you fucking dick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb shit.....we have been through this before.......we have actual research into mass shooters, so yes...we do know that nothing you morons propose would stop these mass shooters......
> 
> Dumb shit....France had 135 people killed by muslim terrorists using fully automatic military rifles....rifles that are completely illegal in France, you can't buy them in gun stores or at gun shows.......and they still got them...........every mass shooter in the U.S. passed all of our current gun laws, could pass any future laws other anti gun nutters have suggested, or they stole their guns or got them illegally..
> 
> You have no idea what you are talking about...moron.
Click to expand...

Just shut up, you nauseating little puke. Take you NRA paycheck and stick it up your ass.


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's on this list:
> 
> 12 school shooting incidents have occurred in the U.S. so far in 2018
> 
> "A 32-year-old man was arrested after firing a pellet gun into a school bus. No children were injured, but a window on the bus was shattered."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's some local news site...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and that makes the  info wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It makes it wrong that you think because that one local news site lists a pellet gun shooting at a school bus as a school shooting that all the other sites must be as well.  That's just not logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...moron.........we have gone through their so called school shootings before.....Everytown for gun safety and the Gun violence archive...the two main sources for these shooting claims and they both lie.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sites other than that site list it as the 18th of the year.  Good lord you are brain dead.  How about this number... more kids have been shot dead at schools this year than days of the year so far.  Has that strike you?
Click to expand...



Wrong again moron.........please...link to that lie, so we can show you how the source lied to you...


----------



## jon_berzerk

another "school shooting" 

Gunshots, which most likely originated off-campus, hit a window of the visual arts building at California State University, San Bernardino. Classes were immediately canceled as the university went into lockdown, though a police search failed to turn up any shooter on campus.

Source: Time


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

IsaacNewton said:


> The gun culture cohort in the US is like Dr Morbius in The Forbidden Planet. The monster is in his mind and a machine is manifesting it in reality. Even when the thing is melting through the foot thick door to his lab he can't accept it is him that is responsible for killing all these people.


What the fuck is this supposed to mean, assclown?

My guns (many) have never harmed ANYONE.  This is not MY fault. 

Gun control is not working.  It needs to end.  No more gun laws.


...and tragically, all my guns are at the bottom of the Sabine River near Deweyville, Texas.


----------



## Flash

IsaacNewton said:


> The gun culture cohort in the US is like Dr Morbius in The Forbidden Planet. The monster is in his mind and a machine is manifesting it in reality. Even when the thing is melting through the foot thick door to his lab he can't accept it is him that is responsible for killing all these people.




Dr Morbius' denial is more like the denial of the filthy Democrats in Chicago who think their strict gun control laws will magically stop crime.


----------



## 2aguy

jon_berzerk said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> they claim these as "school shootings"
> 
> A school liaison officer was sitting on a bench talking with some students when a third-grader pressed the trigger on the officer's holstered weapon, causing it to fire and strike the floor. The holster was equipped with a trigger guard designed to prevent such accidental discharges, so the department is reviewing the circumstances surrounding the event.
> 
> Source: Twin Cities Pioneer Pres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another claimed "school shooting"
> 
> A 31-year-old man pulled into the parking lot of East Olive Elementary School and called 911, saying he was suicidal and had a handgun. For several hours a negotiator, dispatched to the scene, spoke with the man, who was a military veteran with PTSD. But the man shot himself and died from his injuries. The school was closed at the time.
> 
> Source: WILX 10
Click to expand...



Thanks, Jon.......I also get tired of Everytown and the Gun Violence Archive being used as sources.......they lie in everything they cite........and morons like lewdog just spew it out onto these forums...


----------



## depotoo

Guys, can you take the gun control talk out of this thread and to another, please?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

There could be one of these every day and the gun nuts wouldnt give a shit.


----------



## 2aguy

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing you guys offered would have done anything anyway....
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you could not possibly know the truth of this. You don't know his history or what weapons he used, or how and where he got them. You are literally shitting your nauseating gunnut religious declarations out of your mouth. Just shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron...this isn't the first discussion on this topic.....and every time, you asswipes can't answer the simple question.......what laws do you propose that would stop these mass shootings or any mass shootings....
> 
> moron......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, listen up, you disgusting little puke...you could not possibly know this shooters motivations or background. You could not possibly know what weapons he used or where/when/how he acquired them. Therefore, you could not possibly know if any suggested form of gun control could or would have made a difference.
> 
> Get it, you fucking dick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb shit.....we have been through this before.......we have actual research into mass shooters, so yes...we do know that nothing you morons propose would stop these mass shooters......
> 
> Dumb shit....France had 135 people killed by muslim terrorists using fully automatic military rifles....rifles that are completely illegal in France, you can't buy them in gun stores or at gun shows.......and they still got them...........every mass shooter in the U.S. passed all of our current gun laws, could pass any future laws other anti gun nutters have suggested, or they stole their guns or got them illegally..
> 
> You have no idea what you are talking about...moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just shut up, you nauseating little puke. Take you NRA paycheck and stick it up your ass.
Click to expand...



and you have no reply.....moron.


----------



## jon_berzerk

"school shooting " 

A disagreement between two 16-year-old students escalated when Jonah Neal pulled out a handgun. School administrators noticed the weapon and tried to calm him; Neal then fled across campus. He was pursued by staff until he fired the gun four or five times into the air. Nobody was injured. Neal was taken into custody and charged for multiple offenses, including possession of a weapon on school property.

Source: Fox 10


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Gun control is not working. It


Of course it is. The guy who shot up the theater in Oregon...why didnt he use fully automatic weapons? Take your time with that one, gun-boy.


----------



## Lewdog

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's some local news site...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that makes the  info wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It makes it wrong that you think because that one local news site lists a pellet gun shooting at a school bus as a school shooting that all the other sites must be as well.  That's just not logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...moron.........we have gone through their so called school shootings before.....Everytown for gun safety and the Gun violence archive...the two main sources for these shooting claims and they both lie.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sites other than that site list it as the 18th of the year.  Good lord you are brain dead.  How about this number... more kids have been shot dead at schools this year than days of the year so far.  Has that strike you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again moron.........please...link to that lie, so we can show you how the source lied to you...
Click to expand...


I could link every single shooting and I'd just be wasting my time doing so.  You could have a shooting at school close to you and you'd still say it was all a lie and we need more gun freedoms.  What's the point?


----------



## 2aguy

Tommy Tainant said:


> There could be one of these every day and the gun nuts wouldnt give a shit.




Moron.......more people in this country die from being stabbed to death than die in all of the  mass public shootings since 1982......where is the tears for those stabbed to death?

US mass shootings, 1982-2018: Data from Mother Jones’ investigation
*Total murders by mass public shooters...1982-2017
795*


Moron...knife murders.....2009-2013.....

2009----1,836
2010----1,933
2011----1,611
2012---1,769
2013---1.956


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Lewdog said:


> Sites other than that site list it as the 18th of the year.  Good lord you are brain dead.  How about this number... more kids have been shot dead at schools this year than days of the year so far.  Has that strike you?



Guess how many have dies this year due to drunk driving and text driving?

HINT:   multiply your number by 1000

Why no concern about the MUCH more significant threat to kids lives????

Hmmmm


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's on this list:
> 
> 12 school shooting incidents have occurred in the U.S. so far in 2018
> 
> "A 32-year-old man was arrested after firing a pellet gun into a school bus. No children were injured, but a window on the bus was shattered."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's some local news site...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and that makes the  info wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It makes it wrong that you think because that one local news site lists a pellet gun shooting at a school bus as a school shooting that all the other sites must be as well.  That's just not logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...moron.........we have gone through their so called school shootings before.....Everytown for gun safety and the Gun violence archive...the two main sources for these shooting claims and they both lie.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sites other than that site list it as the 18th of the year.  Good lord you are brain dead.  How about this number... more kids have been shot dead at schools this year than days of the year so far.  Has that strike you?
Click to expand...




Lewdog said:


> Good lord you are brain dead.



not nearly as brain dead as anyone that would take Everytown statistics as fact.


Sites, and stations, state 18 school shootings this year, but they can't get together on what the 18 shootings were?

at least one, which you dismiss, list a man shooting at a bus as a school shooting.

a kid takes a firearm into a school, and blows his brains out.

That's a school shooting?

is this?

"Police believe two suspects in a car exchanged gunfire with a person in a dormitory parking lot. No injuries were reported, but a bullet entered a dorm room during the incident."

or this?

"A 31-year-old man shot and killed himself in the school parking lot after hours of negotiation with police. The man called authorities, said he was suicidal and had a handgun."


wise up.

the gungrabbers are playing you


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Tommy Tainant said:


> There could be one of these every day and the gun nuts wouldnt give a shit.


You're goddamn right, commie. We don't give a fuck about your communist revolution agenda.

We will give NOT ONE FUCKING INCH.  We are repealing all gun laws.  Give up.


----------



## 2aguy

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gun control is not working. It
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is. The guy who shot up the theater in Oregon...why didnt he use fully automatic weapons? Take your time with that one, gun-boy.
Click to expand...



He didn't need one.......he could have killed the same number of people with shotguns and revlovers...dumb ass...


----------



## jon_berzerk

another "school shooting" 

A criminal justice club student picked up a loaded gun, belonging to an advisor, which the student thought was an unloaded training weapon. She then shot at a wall target, unintentionally firing a bullet, which went through the wall and broke a window. *The advisor was a licensed peace officer permitted to carry a firearm on campus.*

Source: KXII News


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

2aguy said:


> Moron.......more people in this country die from being stabbed to death than die in all of the  mass public shootings since 1982......where is the tears for those stabbed to death?
> 
> US mass shootings, 1982-2018: Data from Mother Jones’ investigation
> *Total murders by mass public shooters...1982-2017
> 795*
> 
> 
> Moron...knife murders.....2009-2013.....
> 
> 2009----1,836
> 2010----1,933
> 2011----1,611
> 2012---1,769
> 2013---1.956



You beat me to it.
Yep...all the gun grabber maggot imbeciles are wiggling out of the pile of shit tonight.


----------



## Lewdog

jon_berzerk said:


> "school shooting "
> 
> A disagreement between two 16-year-old students escalated when Jonah Neal pulled out a handgun. School administrators noticed the weapon and tried to calm him; Neal then fled across campus. He was pursued by staff until he fired the gun four or five times into the air. Nobody was injured. Neal was taken into custody and charged for multiple offenses, including possession of a weapon on school property.
> 
> Source: Fox 10



Just FYI... bullets fired into the air do eventually come down.  They don't go into outer space and gain orbit.


----------



## Timmy

kaz said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another mentally ill person who everybody knew was a threat..and yet who wasn't institutionalized before he killed people.
> 
> Cuz leftists think the inmates should run the asylum. They WANT crazy people to shoot up schools, because it justifies their demands that we remove guns from the population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gun nut move #1 .  Immediately declare that any gun control = a total ban on guns .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure if your kid were at the school, your first thought would have been, thank God that no one has a gun to shoot back, right?
> 
> The reason shooters keep going to schools and other gun free zones is ... wait for it ... that's where they know there are no ... wait for it again ... guns ...
Click to expand...


Oh yeah .  We should have high school kids packing heat ?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lewdog said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's on this list:
> 
> 12 school shooting incidents have occurred in the U.S. so far in 2018
> 
> "A 32-year-old man was arrested after firing a pellet gun into a school bus. No children were injured, but a window on the bus was shattered."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's some local news site...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and that makes the  info wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It makes it wrong that you think because that one local news site lists a pellet gun shooting at a school bus as a school shooting that all the other sites must be as well.  That's just not logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you open the link?
> 
> the shootings they listed are all over the country.
> 
> NOT just locally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That isn't the issue with what I just said.  THEY listed it as a school shooting.  THEY are a local news site.  THEY don't count as keeping track of school shootings nationally.  Please tell me you are better at logic than that.
Click to expand...


are your eyes open?


----------



## koshergrl

IsaacNewton said:


> The gun culture cohort in the US is like Dr Morbius in The Forbidden Planet. The monster is in his mind and a machine is manifesting it in reality. Even when the thing is melting through the foot thick door to his lab he can't accept it is him that is responsible for killing all these people.



The left is responsible. For inviting criminals in. For mainstreaming insanity. For disarming the people who would defend children. For advertising the vulnerable nature of our schools. For winking at ideologies that slaughter children, while giving their fanatics lots of government subsidies. For refusing to imprison criminals and lunatics, and for inviting in criminals and lunatics from other cultures and countries.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Nia88 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another day, another shooting. I don't care anymore. You reap what you sow. America as a society has an obession with guns and no one wants strict gun regulations.
> 
> Our culture promotes gun violence.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176742
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've actually been thinking a lot about applying for Canadian immigration and evidently citizenship. Especially since Agent Orange was elected.
Click to expand...


Don't the door hit you where the good Lord split you!


----------



## 2aguy

And of course....gun crime is up in Britain...tommy......while our actual gun crime rate is going down....as more Americans own and carry guns...

We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

My sympathies go out to the families of the victims.  


......especially if they have to witness all those on different sides of the gun issue exploiting the death of their children.


----------



## depotoo

This guy was well known by the school, even though he was not a current student, and many of the kids there said they knew it would end up being him.


----------



## koshergrl

Timmy said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another mentally ill person who everybody knew was a threat..and yet who wasn't institutionalized before he killed people.
> 
> Cuz leftists think the inmates should run the asylum. They WANT crazy people to shoot up schools, because it justifies their demands that we remove guns from the population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gun nut move #1 .  Immediately declare that any gun control = a total ban on guns .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure if your kid were at the school, your first thought would have been, thank God that no one has a gun to shoot back, right?
> 
> The reason shooters keep going to schools and other gun free zones is ... wait for it ... that's where they know there are no ... wait for it again ... guns ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah .  We should have high school kids packing heat ?
Click to expand...


Armed teachers, guards bolster school security in Israel


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Not


one


inch


----------



## Lewdog

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's some local news site...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that makes the  info wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It makes it wrong that you think because that one local news site lists a pellet gun shooting at a school bus as a school shooting that all the other sites must be as well.  That's just not logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...moron.........we have gone through their so called school shootings before.....Everytown for gun safety and the Gun violence archive...the two main sources for these shooting claims and they both lie.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sites other than that site list it as the 18th of the year.  Good lord you are brain dead.  How about this number... more kids have been shot dead at schools this year than days of the year so far.  Has that strike you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord you are brain dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not nearly as brain dead as anyone that would take Everytown statistics as fact.
> 
> 
> Sites, and stations, state 18 school shootings this year, but they can't get together on what the 18 shootings were?
> 
> at least one, which you dismiss, list a man shooting at a bus as a school shooting.
> 
> a kid takes a firearm into a school, and blows his brains out.
> 
> That's a school shooting?
> 
> is this?
> 
> "Police believe two suspects in a car exchanged gunfire with a person in a dormitory parking lot. No injuries were reported, but a bullet entered a dorm room during the incident."
> 
> or this?
> 
> "A 31-year-old man shot and killed himself in the school parking lot after hours of negotiation with police. The man called authorities, said he was suicidal and had a handgun."
> 
> 
> wise up.
> 
> the gungrabbers are playing you
Click to expand...


Wait, you don't think a kid blowing his brains out in a school is a school shooting?  REALLY?

You don't think all the kids that saw it aren't scarred the rest of their lives?  Holy fuck man.


----------



## MindWars

Ryan Saavedra  on Twitter


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> and that makes the  info wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes it wrong that you think because that one local news site lists a pellet gun shooting at a school bus as a school shooting that all the other sites must be as well.  That's just not logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...moron.........we have gone through their so called school shootings before.....Everytown for gun safety and the Gun violence archive...the two main sources for these shooting claims and they both lie.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sites other than that site list it as the 18th of the year.  Good lord you are brain dead.  How about this number... more kids have been shot dead at schools this year than days of the year so far.  Has that strike you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again moron.........please...link to that lie, so we can show you how the source lied to you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could link every single shooting and I'd just be wasting my time doing so.  You could have a shooting at school close to you and you'd still say it was all a lie and we need more gun freedoms.  What's the point?
Click to expand...



You won't link to the list because I already did......they don't give you a link to the actual information because as Jon has shown, they count anything as a school shooting no matter how "not" a school shooting it is....


----------



## koshergrl

Dogmaphobe said:


> My sympathies go out to the families of the victims.
> 
> 
> ......especially if they have to witness all those on different sides of the gun issue exploiting the death of their children.


Only one side exploits dead kids. The left. 
Only one side promotes the policies that leads to dead kids. The left.


----------



## Coyote

Flash said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> God...15 dead and 50 injured...wtf is going on in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> Unrestrained evil. Ignorance of the cause and too much focus on the effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems to be happening more and more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Single parent's, divorce, and *social media as well as 24/7 coverage* of the event....it is driving the nutters to do them for the fame and excitement......those things need to be dealt with...if you want to stop this.....not disarming the owners of 600 million guns....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IMO and I don’t want to get into a gun rights argument in this thread, we need a holistic approach to this and that includes both what you say which is very relevant as well as looking at gun legislation.  However because viewed as an all or nothing argument (ie do nothing or confiscate all guns) it’s hard to get a rational productive discussion on it.
> 
> Unfortunately I think you are very right about what I bolded and that is a much more difficult problem to solve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with having a rational discussion about firearms is that Liberals are never rational when it comes to the right to keep and bear arms because they hate that right.  Not unlike their irrationality in discussing abortion.
Click to expand...

I  have found that applies to both sides.


----------



## Faun

2aguy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There could be one of these every day and the gun nuts wouldnt give a shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.......more people in this country die from being stabbed to death than die in all of the  mass public shootings since 1982......where is the tears for those stabbed to death?
> 
> US mass shootings, 1982-2018: Data from Mother Jones’ investigation
> *Total murders by mass public shooters...1982-2017
> 795*
> 
> 
> Moron...knife murders.....2009-2013.....
> 
> 2009----1,836
> 2010----1,933
> 2011----1,611
> 2012---1,769
> 2013---1.956
Click to expand...

 Great, now compare the number of mass shootings with the number of mass stabbings.


----------



## Lewdog

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's some local news site...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that makes the  info wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It makes it wrong that you think because that one local news site lists a pellet gun shooting at a school bus as a school shooting that all the other sites must be as well.  That's just not logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you open the link?
> 
> the shootings they listed are all over the country.
> 
> NOT just locally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That isn't the issue with what I just said.  THEY listed it as a school shooting.  THEY are a local news site.  THEY don't count as keeping track of school shootings nationally.  Please tell me you are better at logic than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are your eyes open?
Click to expand...


My eyes are wide open...  I can't say the same for you.


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> and that makes the  info wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes it wrong that you think because that one local news site lists a pellet gun shooting at a school bus as a school shooting that all the other sites must be as well.  That's just not logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...moron.........we have gone through their so called school shootings before.....Everytown for gun safety and the Gun violence archive...the two main sources for these shooting claims and they both lie.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sites other than that site list it as the 18th of the year.  Good lord you are brain dead.  How about this number... more kids have been shot dead at schools this year than days of the year so far.  Has that strike you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord you are brain dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not nearly as brain dead as anyone that would take Everytown statistics as fact.
> 
> 
> Sites, and stations, state 18 school shootings this year, but they can't get together on what the 18 shootings were?
> 
> at least one, which you dismiss, list a man shooting at a bus as a school shooting.
> 
> a kid takes a firearm into a school, and blows his brains out.
> 
> That's a school shooting?
> 
> is this?
> 
> "Police believe two suspects in a car exchanged gunfire with a person in a dormitory parking lot. No injuries were reported, but a bullet entered a dorm room during the incident."
> 
> or this?
> 
> "A 31-year-old man shot and killed himself in the school parking lot after hours of negotiation with police. The man called authorities, said he was suicidal and had a handgun."
> 
> 
> wise up.
> 
> the gungrabbers are playing you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, you don't think a kid blowing his brains out in a school is a school shooting?  REALLY?
> 
> You don't think all the kids that saw it aren't scarred the rest of their lives?  Holy fuck man.
Click to expand...



Moron......everyone understands an actual school shooting is an individual going into the school building and shooting students and staff.......now you have to lie because your source turned out to be crap....


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Timmy said:


> Oh yeah . We should have high school kids packing heat ?


At a certain age, each person should be responsible for his or her own personal security.   Until they reach that age, we have to protect them.

The solution is MORE guns, not less.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BasicHumanUnit said:


> You beat me to it.
> Yep...all the gun grabber maggot imbeciles are wiggling out of the pile of shit tonight.


Funny, I see far more of you nauseating little NRA minions....  it's like you all think you have to pre-emptively be the most stupid and embarrassing people on the planet, like a "wall of stupid" needs to be formed IMMEDIATELY, when these things happen...


----------



## 2aguy

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There could be one of these every day and the gun nuts wouldnt give a shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.......more people in this country die from being stabbed to death than die in all of the  mass public shootings since 1982......where is the tears for those stabbed to death?
> 
> US mass shootings, 1982-2018: Data from Mother Jones’ investigation
> *Total murders by mass public shooters...1982-2017
> 795*
> 
> 
> Moron...knife murders.....2009-2013.....
> 
> 2009----1,836
> 2010----1,933
> 2011----1,611
> 2012---1,769
> 2013---1.956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, now compare the number of mass shootings with the number of mass stabbings.
Click to expand...



Doesn't matter....more people die from knives  each and every year than from all mass shootings since 1982...that is a fact......but you don't care about those murdered with knives.....


----------



## Lewdog

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes it wrong that you think because that one local news site lists a pellet gun shooting at a school bus as a school shooting that all the other sites must be as well.  That's just not logical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...moron.........we have gone through their so called school shootings before.....Everytown for gun safety and the Gun violence archive...the two main sources for these shooting claims and they both lie.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sites other than that site list it as the 18th of the year.  Good lord you are brain dead.  How about this number... more kids have been shot dead at schools this year than days of the year so far.  Has that strike you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again moron.........please...link to that lie, so we can show you how the source lied to you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could link every single shooting and I'd just be wasting my time doing so.  You could have a shooting at school close to you and you'd still say it was all a lie and we need more gun freedoms.  What's the point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You won't link to the list because I already did......they don't give you a link to the actual information because as Jon has shown, they count anything as a school shooting no matter how "not" a school shooting it is....
Click to expand...



I'm not going to link to each shooting because it is a waste of time to do so.  

Hell that was just proven true as WillHaftawaite  doesn't think a kid blowing his brains out in a school counts as a school shooting.


----------



## ABikerSailor

depotoo said:


> This guy was well known by the school, even though he was not a current student, and many of the kids there said they knew it would end up being him.



On NBC Nightly News, they just did a report about this.  Seems that the kid was kicked out of school last year for being a disciplinary problem.  Guess he went back for some revenge.


----------



## koshergrl

Coyote said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unrestrained evil. Ignorance of the cause and too much focus on the effect.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to be happening more and more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Single parent's, divorce, and *social media as well as 24/7 coverage* of the event....it is driving the nutters to do them for the fame and excitement......those things need to be dealt with...if you want to stop this.....not disarming the owners of 600 million guns....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IMO and I don’t want to get into a gun rights argument in this thread, we need a holistic approach to this and that includes both what you say which is very relevant as well as looking at gun legislation.  However because viewed as an all or nothing argument (ie do nothing or confiscate all guns) it’s hard to get a rational productive discussion on it.
> 
> Unfortunately I think you are very right about what I bolded and that is a much more difficult problem to solve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with having a rational discussion about firearms is that Liberals are never rational when it comes to the right to keep and bear arms because they hate that right.  Not unlike their irrationality in discussing abortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I  have found that applies to both sides.
Click to expand...


No you haven't. You TELL yourself that it applies to both sides. 

There's a difference, but you don't understand it.


----------



## jon_berzerk

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's some local news site...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that makes the  info wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It makes it wrong that you think because that one local news site lists a pellet gun shooting at a school bus as a school shooting that all the other sites must be as well.  That's just not logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...moron.........we have gone through their so called school shootings before.....Everytown for gun safety and the Gun violence archive...the two main sources for these shooting claims and they both lie.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sites other than that site list it as the 18th of the year.  Good lord you are brain dead.  How about this number... more kids have been shot dead at schools this year than days of the year so far.  Has that strike you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord you are brain dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not nearly as brain dead as anyone that would take Everytown statistics as fact.
> 
> 
> Sites, and stations, state 18 school shootings this year, but they can't get together on what the 18 shootings were?
> 
> at least one, which you dismiss, list a man shooting at a bus as a school shooting.
> 
> a kid takes a firearm into a school, and blows his brains out.
> 
> That's a school shooting?
> 
> is this?
> 
> "Police believe two suspects in a car exchanged gunfire with a person in a dormitory parking lot. No injuries were reported, but a bullet entered a dorm room during the incident."
> 
> or this?
> 
> "A 31-year-old man shot and killed himself in the school parking lot after hours of negotiation with police. The man called authorities, said he was suicidal and had a handgun."
> 
> 
> wise up.
> 
> the gungrabbers are playing you
Click to expand...


go on the website  year 2018 press the red dots 

you will be amazed at what they call "school shootings" 

i have been posting them 

The long, shameful list of school shootings in America


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lewdog said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> and that makes the  info wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes it wrong that you think because that one local news site lists a pellet gun shooting at a school bus as a school shooting that all the other sites must be as well.  That's just not logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...moron.........we have gone through their so called school shootings before.....Everytown for gun safety and the Gun violence archive...the two main sources for these shooting claims and they both lie.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sites other than that site list it as the 18th of the year.  Good lord you are brain dead.  How about this number... more kids have been shot dead at schools this year than days of the year so far.  Has that strike you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord you are brain dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not nearly as brain dead as anyone that would take Everytown statistics as fact.
> 
> 
> Sites, and stations, state 18 school shootings this year, but they can't get together on what the 18 shootings were?
> 
> at least one, which you dismiss, list a man shooting at a bus as a school shooting.
> 
> a kid takes a firearm into a school, and blows his brains out.
> 
> That's a school shooting?
> 
> is this?
> 
> "Police believe two suspects in a car exchanged gunfire with a person in a dormitory parking lot. No injuries were reported, but a bullet entered a dorm room during the incident."
> 
> or this?
> 
> "A 31-year-old man shot and killed himself in the school parking lot after hours of negotiation with police. The man called authorities, said he was suicidal and had a handgun."
> 
> 
> wise up.
> 
> the gungrabbers are playing you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, you don't think a kid blowing his brains out in a school is a school shooting?  REALLY?
> 
> You don't think all the kids that saw it aren't scarred the rest of their lives?  Holy fuck man.
Click to expand...


it['s called a suicide, not a school shooting.


----------



## 2aguy

ABikerSailor said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy was well known by the school, even though he was not a current student, and many of the kids there said they knew it would end up being him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On NBC Nightly News, they just did a report about this.  Seems that the kid was kicked out of school last year for being a disciplinary problem.  Guess he went back for some revenge.
Click to expand...



Yep......they all knew who this kid was.......


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

When with the goose-stepping leftists get reasonable on this lame gun control experiment and repeal all gun laws.  It's the only solution to this problem.


----------



## Flash

Tommy Tainant said:


> There could be one of these every day and the gun nuts wouldnt give a shit.




It that like 3,000 shootings in strict gun control Chicago every year and the Democrats that run the city not giving a shit?


----------



## Coyote

koshergrl said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to be happening more and more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single parent's, divorce, and *social media as well as 24/7 coverage* of the event....it is driving the nutters to do them for the fame and excitement......those things need to be dealt with...if you want to stop this.....not disarming the owners of 600 million guns....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IMO and I don’t want to get into a gun rights argument in this thread, we need a holistic approach to this and that includes both what you say which is very relevant as well as looking at gun legislation.  However because viewed as an all or nothing argument (ie do nothing or confiscate all guns) it’s hard to get a rational productive discussion on it.
> 
> Unfortunately I think you are very right about what I bolded and that is a much more difficult problem to solve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with having a rational discussion about firearms is that Liberals are never rational when it comes to the right to keep and bear arms because they hate that right.  Not unlike their irrationality in discussing abortion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I  have found that applies to both sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you haven't. You TELL yourself that it applies to both sides.
> 
> There's a difference, but you don't understand it.
Click to expand...

Oh I understand it.  Something to do with removing the log jam in your eye....


----------



## 2aguy

jon_berzerk said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> and that makes the  info wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes it wrong that you think because that one local news site lists a pellet gun shooting at a school bus as a school shooting that all the other sites must be as well.  That's just not logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...moron.........we have gone through their so called school shootings before.....Everytown for gun safety and the Gun violence archive...the two main sources for these shooting claims and they both lie.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sites other than that site list it as the 18th of the year.  Good lord you are brain dead.  How about this number... more kids have been shot dead at schools this year than days of the year so far.  Has that strike you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord you are brain dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not nearly as brain dead as anyone that would take Everytown statistics as fact.
> 
> 
> Sites, and stations, state 18 school shootings this year, but they can't get together on what the 18 shootings were?
> 
> at least one, which you dismiss, list a man shooting at a bus as a school shooting.
> 
> a kid takes a firearm into a school, and blows his brains out.
> 
> That's a school shooting?
> 
> is this?
> 
> "Police believe two suspects in a car exchanged gunfire with a person in a dormitory parking lot. No injuries were reported, but a bullet entered a dorm room during the incident."
> 
> or this?
> 
> "A 31-year-old man shot and killed himself in the school parking lot after hours of negotiation with police. The man called authorities, said he was suicidal and had a handgun."
> 
> 
> wise up.
> 
> the gungrabbers are playing you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> go on the website  year 2018 press the red dots
> 
> you will be amazed at what they call "school shootings"
> 
> i have been posting them
> 
> The long, shameful list of school shootings in America
Click to expand...



And the story that lewdog links to uses Everytown, but one of their lists that doesn't have that red dot....they must have realized that people would actually check out their stories...so they had to change it to hide the truth.


----------



## jon_berzerk

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's some local news site...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that makes the  info wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It makes it wrong that you think because that one local news site lists a pellet gun shooting at a school bus as a school shooting that all the other sites must be as well.  That's just not logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...moron.........we have gone through their so called school shootings before.....Everytown for gun safety and the Gun violence archive...the two main sources for these shooting claims and they both lie.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sites other than that site list it as the 18th of the year.  Good lord you are brain dead.  How about this number... more kids have been shot dead at schools this year than days of the year so far.  Has that strike you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord you are brain dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not nearly as brain dead as anyone that would take Everytown statistics as fact.
> 
> 
> Sites, and stations, state 18 school shootings this year, but they can't get together on what the 18 shootings were?
> 
> at least one, which you dismiss, list a man shooting at a bus as a school shooting.
> 
> a kid takes a firearm into a school, and blows his brains out.
> 
> That's a school shooting?
> 
> is this?
> 
> "Police believe two suspects in a car exchanged gunfire with a person in a dormitory parking lot. No injuries were reported, but a bullet entered a dorm room during the incident."
> 
> or this?
> 
> "A 31-year-old man shot and killed himself in the school parking lot after hours of negotiation with police. The man called authorities, said he was suicidal and had a handgun."
> 
> 
> wise up.
> 
> the gungrabbers are playing you
Click to expand...



they are willfully played


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No...moron.........we have gone through their so called school shootings before.....Everytown for gun safety and the Gun violence archive...the two main sources for these shooting claims and they both lie.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sites other than that site list it as the 18th of the year.  Good lord you are brain dead.  How about this number... more kids have been shot dead at schools this year than days of the year so far.  Has that strike you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again moron.........please...link to that lie, so we can show you how the source lied to you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could link every single shooting and I'd just be wasting my time doing so.  You could have a shooting at school close to you and you'd still say it was all a lie and we need more gun freedoms.  What's the point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You won't link to the list because I already did......they don't give you a link to the actual information because as Jon has shown, they count anything as a school shooting no matter how "not" a school shooting it is....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to link to each shooting because it is a waste of time to do so.
> 
> Hell that was just proven true as WillHaftawaite  doesn't think a kid blowing his brains out in a school counts as a school shooting.
Click to expand...


He'd be just as dead if he had cut his wrists, or hung himself.

it was a personal thing, and NOT a 'school shooting'.


----------



## Lewdog

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes it wrong that you think because that one local news site lists a pellet gun shooting at a school bus as a school shooting that all the other sites must be as well.  That's just not logical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...moron.........we have gone through their so called school shootings before.....Everytown for gun safety and the Gun violence archive...the two main sources for these shooting claims and they both lie.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sites other than that site list it as the 18th of the year.  Good lord you are brain dead.  How about this number... more kids have been shot dead at schools this year than days of the year so far.  Has that strike you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord you are brain dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not nearly as brain dead as anyone that would take Everytown statistics as fact.
> 
> 
> Sites, and stations, state 18 school shootings this year, but they can't get together on what the 18 shootings were?
> 
> at least one, which you dismiss, list a man shooting at a bus as a school shooting.
> 
> a kid takes a firearm into a school, and blows his brains out.
> 
> That's a school shooting?
> 
> is this?
> 
> "Police believe two suspects in a car exchanged gunfire with a person in a dormitory parking lot. No injuries were reported, but a bullet entered a dorm room during the incident."
> 
> or this?
> 
> "A 31-year-old man shot and killed himself in the school parking lot after hours of negotiation with police. The man called authorities, said he was suicidal and had a handgun."
> 
> 
> wise up.
> 
> the gungrabbers are playing you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, you don't think a kid blowing his brains out in a school is a school shooting?  REALLY?
> 
> You don't think all the kids that saw it aren't scarred the rest of their lives?  Holy fuck man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it['s called a suicide, not a school shooting.
Click to expand...


Was it a shooting in a school?  

Many of the gun nutters in this thread blame these incidents on mental illness... well seeing someone blow their brains out in front of you causes serious negative mental effects.  Not all damages to a person have to be physical.  If you've ever found a dead person, or seen someone die in front of you, you'd understand.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

WillHaftawaite said:


> it['s called a suicide, not a school shooting.


As long as it fits his goose-stepping Bolshevik narrative, he doesn't give a fuck if the stats are complete bullshit.  He has a complete gun ban agenda, one piece at a time.  That's why we will give these left fuckers

NOT 


ONE 


GODDAMN


INCH


----------



## jon_berzerk

2aguy said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes it wrong that you think because that one local news site lists a pellet gun shooting at a school bus as a school shooting that all the other sites must be as well.  That's just not logical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...moron.........we have gone through their so called school shootings before.....Everytown for gun safety and the Gun violence archive...the two main sources for these shooting claims and they both lie.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sites other than that site list it as the 18th of the year.  Good lord you are brain dead.  How about this number... more kids have been shot dead at schools this year than days of the year so far.  Has that strike you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord you are brain dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not nearly as brain dead as anyone that would take Everytown statistics as fact.
> 
> 
> Sites, and stations, state 18 school shootings this year, but they can't get together on what the 18 shootings were?
> 
> at least one, which you dismiss, list a man shooting at a bus as a school shooting.
> 
> a kid takes a firearm into a school, and blows his brains out.
> 
> That's a school shooting?
> 
> is this?
> 
> "Police believe two suspects in a car exchanged gunfire with a person in a dormitory parking lot. No injuries were reported, but a bullet entered a dorm room during the incident."
> 
> or this?
> 
> "A 31-year-old man shot and killed himself in the school parking lot after hours of negotiation with police. The man called authorities, said he was suicidal and had a handgun."
> 
> 
> wise up.
> 
> the gungrabbers are playing you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> go on the website  year 2018 press the red dots
> 
> you will be amazed at what they call "school shootings"
> 
> i have been posting them
> 
> The long, shameful list of school shootings in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And the story that lewdog links to uses Everytown, but one of their lists that doesn't have that red dot....they must have realized that people would actually check out their stories...so they had to change it to hide the truth.
Click to expand...


everytown website is not a credible source


----------



## jon_berzerk

Lewdog said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> "school shooting "
> 
> A disagreement between two 16-year-old students escalated when Jonah Neal pulled out a handgun. School administrators noticed the weapon and tried to calm him; Neal then fled across campus. He was pursued by staff until he fired the gun four or five times into the air. Nobody was injured. Neal was taken into custody and charged for multiple offenses, including possession of a weapon on school property.
> 
> Source: Fox 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just FYI... bullets fired into the air do eventually come down.  They don't go into outer space and gain orbit.
Click to expand...



yes indeed but a school shooting ya dope


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Lewdog said:


> Was it a shooting in a school?
> 
> Many of the gun nutters in this thread blame these incidents on mental illness... well seeing someone blow their brains out in front of you causes serious negative mental effects. Not all damages to a person have to be physical. If you've ever found a dead person, or seen someone die in front of you, you'd understand.


Don't give a fuck.

More guns now.


----------



## Lewdog

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sites other than that site list it as the 18th of the year.  Good lord you are brain dead.  How about this number... more kids have been shot dead at schools this year than days of the year so far.  Has that strike you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again moron.........please...link to that lie, so we can show you how the source lied to you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could link every single shooting and I'd just be wasting my time doing so.  You could have a shooting at school close to you and you'd still say it was all a lie and we need more gun freedoms.  What's the point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You won't link to the list because I already did......they don't give you a link to the actual information because as Jon has shown, they count anything as a school shooting no matter how "not" a school shooting it is....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to link to each shooting because it is a waste of time to do so.
> 
> Hell that was just proven true as WillHaftawaite  doesn't think a kid blowing his brains out in a school counts as a school shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He'd be just as dead if he had cut his wrists, or hung himself.
> 
> it was a personal thing, and NOT a 'school shooting'.
Click to expand...


But he didn't.  And there is a reason for that... it's because guns make it much easier to kill yourself.


----------



## froggy

Is it time for US teachers to carry guns?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lewdog said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No...moron.........we have gone through their so called school shootings before.....Everytown for gun safety and the Gun violence archive...the two main sources for these shooting claims and they both lie.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sites other than that site list it as the 18th of the year.  Good lord you are brain dead.  How about this number... more kids have been shot dead at schools this year than days of the year so far.  Has that strike you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord you are brain dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not nearly as brain dead as anyone that would take Everytown statistics as fact.
> 
> 
> Sites, and stations, state 18 school shootings this year, but they can't get together on what the 18 shootings were?
> 
> at least one, which you dismiss, list a man shooting at a bus as a school shooting.
> 
> a kid takes a firearm into a school, and blows his brains out.
> 
> That's a school shooting?
> 
> is this?
> 
> "Police believe two suspects in a car exchanged gunfire with a person in a dormitory parking lot. No injuries were reported, but a bullet entered a dorm room during the incident."
> 
> or this?
> 
> "A 31-year-old man shot and killed himself in the school parking lot after hours of negotiation with police. The man called authorities, said he was suicidal and had a handgun."
> 
> 
> wise up.
> 
> the gungrabbers are playing you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, you don't think a kid blowing his brains out in a school is a school shooting?  REALLY?
> 
> You don't think all the kids that saw it aren't scarred the rest of their lives?  Holy fuck man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it['s called a suicide, not a school shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was it a shooting in a school?
> 
> Many of the gun nutters in this thread blame these incidents on mental illness... well seeing someone blow their brains out in front of you causes serious negative mental effects.  Not all damages to a person have to be physical.  If you've ever found a dead person, or seen someone die in front of you, you'd understand.
Click to expand...


he did it in FRONT of someone?

Where did you read that?

keep grasping straws, lew...

I'm tired of your, and the other bedwetters, crap.


----------



## Flash

Liberals really don't care about the massive number of shootings and killings in the drug infested Democrat controlled big city shitholes where most of the crimes take place.  However, they are obsessed with taking firearms away form law abiding White people, aren't they?


----------



## depotoo

Press conference with Broward Health Systems.  Three of their facilities received 17 victims.  2 perished.
3 are critical, 3 stable, at one of their facilities.  He didn’t say about the conditions of those at their other facilities.  They are a level 2 trauma center.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Flash said:


> Liberals really don't care about the massive number of shootings and killings in the drug infested Democrat controlled big city shitholes where most of the crimes take place.  However, they are obsessed with taking firearms away form law abiding White people, aren't they?


And here come the race-baiting, white, male failed humans...


----------



## Tommy Tainant

2aguy said:


> And of course....gun crime is up in Britain...tommy......while our actual gun crime rate is going down....as more Americans own and carry guns...
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.



Yup - British school shootings this year - zero
British school shootings last year - zero
Its about 20 years since we had one. Its about 20 minutes since you had one.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Lewdog said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> "school shooting "
> 
> A disagreement between two 16-year-old students escalated when Jonah Neal pulled out a handgun. School administrators noticed the weapon and tried to calm him; Neal then fled across campus. He was pursued by staff until he fired the gun four or five times into the air. Nobody was injured. Neal was taken into custody and charged for multiple offenses, including possession of a weapon on school property.
> 
> Source: Fox 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just FYI... bullets fired into the air do eventually come down.  They don't go into outer space and gain orbit.
Click to expand...



oh and another thing the "school shooting" 

did not even happen on school grounds 

--LOL

still a school shooting ya dope


----------



## Coyote

17 dead...


----------



## Lewdog

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sites other than that site list it as the 18th of the year.  Good lord you are brain dead.  How about this number... more kids have been shot dead at schools this year than days of the year so far.  Has that strike you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord you are brain dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not nearly as brain dead as anyone that would take Everytown statistics as fact.
> 
> 
> Sites, and stations, state 18 school shootings this year, but they can't get together on what the 18 shootings were?
> 
> at least one, which you dismiss, list a man shooting at a bus as a school shooting.
> 
> a kid takes a firearm into a school, and blows his brains out.
> 
> That's a school shooting?
> 
> is this?
> 
> "Police believe two suspects in a car exchanged gunfire with a person in a dormitory parking lot. No injuries were reported, but a bullet entered a dorm room during the incident."
> 
> or this?
> 
> "A 31-year-old man shot and killed himself in the school parking lot after hours of negotiation with police. The man called authorities, said he was suicidal and had a handgun."
> 
> 
> wise up.
> 
> the gungrabbers are playing you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, you don't think a kid blowing his brains out in a school is a school shooting?  REALLY?
> 
> You don't think all the kids that saw it aren't scarred the rest of their lives?  Holy fuck man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it['s called a suicide, not a school shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was it a shooting in a school?
> 
> Many of the gun nutters in this thread blame these incidents on mental illness... well seeing someone blow their brains out in front of you causes serious negative mental effects.  Not all damages to a person have to be physical.  If you've ever found a dead person, or seen someone die in front of you, you'd understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he did it in FRONT of someone?
> 
> Where did you read that?
> 
> keep grasping straws, lew...
> 
> I'm tired of your, and the other bedwetters, crap.
Click to expand...


Oh you are?  Maybe you should step down from being a mod then?  Seems pretty hard to be unbiased with that type of statement.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There could be one of these every day and the gun nuts wouldnt give a shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.......more people in this country die from being stabbed to death than die in all of the  mass public shootings since 1982......where is the tears for those stabbed to death?
> 
> US mass shootings, 1982-2018: Data from Mother Jones’ investigation
> *Total murders by mass public shooters...1982-2017
> 795*
> 
> 
> Moron...knife murders.....2009-2013.....
> 
> 2009----1,836
> 2010----1,933
> 2011----1,611
> 2012---1,769
> 2013---1.956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, now compare the number of mass shootings with the number of mass stabbings.
Click to expand...

Ssssshhhhhh !


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Tommy Tainant said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And of course....gun crime is up in Britain...tommy......while our actual gun crime rate is going down....as more Americans own and carry guns...
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup - British school shootings this year - zero
> British school shootings last year - zero
> Its about 20 years since we had one. Its about 20 minutes since you had one.
Click to expand...

You're not American?

Off to ignore you go


----------



## ScienceRocks

Like I said before...Keep your guns, but your sons that cause most of these mass shootings will have to take* a low dose of estrogen*. The problem is our sons have to much test and they in the early part of their lives lose control far to often.


----------



## RWNJ

You have to wonder how many incidents like this are false flags. Maybe that's the wrong term. What I mean is that it may be something orchestrated by some government agency. And don't try to tell me I'm a conspiracy nut. These things do happen. There was that incident where the JCS planned to conduct domestic acts of terrorism and blame them on Cuba. They actually wanted to murder American citizens and use it as an excuse to invade Cuba. Fortunately, the President didn't go along with it. The same type of people who thought that up are still in power. They are not your friends. That's a fact.


----------



## 2aguy

Tommy Tainant said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And of course....gun crime is up in Britain...tommy......while our actual gun crime rate is going down....as more Americans own and carry guns...
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup - British school shootings this year - zero
> British school shootings last year - zero
> Its about 20 years since we had one. Its about 20 minutes since you had one.
Click to expand...



You had one school shooting in Scotland before you banned guns....up till then, people owned guns and you didn't have any....then, you banned guns and you almost had two........pure dumb luck kept them from going forward, not your gun control laws.....I have already linked to those stories.......

Your gun crime rate is up 42% in London....up 23% across the country...how long do you think you can trust to dumb luck to stop your school shootings in the future, considering you almost had two since 2015.......?


----------



## jknowgood

IsaacNewton said:


> A society that does not protect it's own children cannot be great.


Yeah coming from the party that demands late term abortion. You can shut the hell up.


----------



## Geaux4it

Tommy Tainant said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And of course....gun crime is up in Britain...tommy......while our actual gun crime rate is going down....as more Americans own and carry guns...
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup - British school shootings this year - zero
> British school shootings last year - zero
> Its about 20 years since we had one. Its about 20 minutes since you had one.
Click to expand...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

ScienceRocks said:


> Like I said before...Keep your guns, but your sons that cause most of these mass shootings will have to take* a low dose of estrogen*. The problem is our sons have to much test and they in the early part of their lives lose control far to often.


----------



## MindWars

*Facebook-owned Instagram just deleted one of the two Instagram accounts of Florida high school shooter Nicolas Cruz.*


One of Cruz’s accounts seemed to display a fascination with Islam and Islamic extremism; the other one showcased Cruz wearing a MAGA hat and contained imagery such as him killing toads.


CONTROLLING THE NARRATIVE: Facebook-Owned Instagram Quietly Deletes Nicolas Cruz Accounts


----------



## Death Angel

Lewdog said:


> Oh you are?  Maybe you should step down from being a mod then?  Seems pretty hard to be unbiased with that type of statement.



When were they required to not have an opinion? Or does that only apply to those who lean to the right of you?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Tipsycatlover said:


> Don't be silly.  No one knows who the shooter is and plenty of times attackers blend in with victims and escape.  Hands up, everyone.  No one gets to hide a gun or weapon.
> 
> The police scanner for Florida has identified the shooter as Nicolas Cruz, a 21 year old student at the school.
> 
> 21 year old student.  He's a dreamer or an anchor baby.



He's 19 and he is not a student and as far as his status, you have no idea if he was born here or not.  You're just spouting your typical bigotry.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Coyote said:


> 17 dead...


Goddamn this is fucking sickening. If every drooling Cletus in every trailer park in america has to give up his ARs and just shoot at squirrels with shotguns... fine, fuck them, this shit HAS to stop....


----------



## koshergrl

ABikerSailor said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy was well known by the school, even though he was not a current student, and many of the kids there said they knew it would end up being him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On NBC Nightly News, they just did a report about this.  Seems that the kid was kicked out of school last year for being a disciplinary problem.  Guess he went back for some revenge.
Click to expand...


He's antifa.


----------



## koshergrl

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 17 dead...
> 
> 
> 
> Goddamn this is fucking sickening. If every drooling Cletus in every trailer park in america has to give up his ARs and just shoot at squirrels with shotguns... fine, fuck them, this shit HAS to stop....
Click to expand...


Good grief, you sound ready to rampage your own self.

We need to start rounding up the mentally ill leftists. We're sick of you loons shooting up our schools.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

MindWars said:


> View attachment 176791
> 
> *Facebook-owned Instagram just deleted one of the two Instagram accounts of Florida high school shooter Nicolas Cruz.*
> 
> 
> One of Cruz’s accounts seemed to display a fascination with Islam and Islamic extremism; the other one showcased Cruz wearing a MAGA hat and contained imagery such as him killing toads.
> 
> 
> CONTROLLING THE NARRATIVE: Facebook-Owned Instagram Quietly Deletes Nicolas Cruz Accounts



Surely, someone would already have screenshots of this alleged Islamic account of his, yet strangely, no one has produced any such thing.


----------



## 2aguy

Tommy Tainant said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And of course....gun crime is up in Britain...tommy......while our actual gun crime rate is going down....as more Americans own and carry guns...
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup - British school shootings this year - zero
> British school shootings last year - zero
> Its about 20 years since we had one. Its about 20 minutes since you had one.
Click to expand...



You had one school shooting before you banned guns......which means people in Britain could own guns before you banned them, they just didn't use them to shoot up schools.....

Now, after you banned guns...you almost had two school shootings.....stopped not by your gun control laws, but by pure, dumb luck...

British teen sentenced to life for planned school attack



*Despite some of the tightest gun control on the planet, a British man was able to acquire a handgun, extended mags and explosives as part of a plot to attack his former school.*

Liam Lyburd, 19, of Newcastle upon Tyne, was sentenced to life imprisonment this week on eight charges of possessing weapons with intent to endanger life.

As noted by the BBC, Lyburd gathered a cache that included a Glock 19, three 33-round magazines, 94 hollow-point bullets, CS gas, five pipe bombs and two other improvised explosive devices despite the country’s long history of civilian arms control.

According to court documents, Lyburd planned to use the weapons in an attack on Newcastle College, from which he had been expelled two years prior for poor attendance. He was arrested last November after two Northumbria Police constables visited him at his home on a tip from an individual who encountered threats and disturbing pictures posted by Lyburd online.

Despite a defense that portrayed the reclusive man as living in a fantasy world, Lyburd was found guilty in July.

*The internet-savvy teen obtained the Glock and other items through Evolution Marketplace, a successor to the Silk Road, a long-time “dark web” site in which users could buy and sell everything from illegal narcotics to munitions using Bitcoin cryptocurrency.*

*In court, Lyburd testified that buying the Glock was so easy it was “like buying a bar of chocolate.”*

He obtained funds for his purchases through a complex extortion scheme in which he used online malware to infect computers, which he in turn held for ransom from their owners.

====



Teenage boy 'took shotgun to school after being bullied for being fat'


*15-year-old boy arrested for taking shotgun and ammunition into school did it because he was being bullied for being too fat, fellow pupils said.*


----------



## ABikerSailor

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be silly.  No one knows who the shooter is and plenty of times attackers blend in with victims and escape.  Hands up, everyone.  No one gets to hide a gun or weapon.
> 
> The police scanner for Florida has identified the shooter as Nicolas Cruz, a 21 year old student at the school.
> 
> 21 year old student.  He's a dreamer or an anchor baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's 19 and he is not a student and as far as his status, you have no idea if he was born here or not.  You're just spouting your typical bigotry.
Click to expand...


Actually, last year he was a student, but he was kicked out for disciplinary problems.


----------



## Lewdog

2aguy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And of course....gun crime is up in Britain...tommy......while our actual gun crime rate is going down....as more Americans own and carry guns...
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup - British school shootings this year - zero
> British school shootings last year - zero
> Its about 20 years since we had one. Its about 20 minutes since you had one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You had one school shooting in Scotland before you banned guns....up till then, people owned guns and you didn't have any....then, you banned guns and you almost had two........pure dumb luck kept them from going forward, not your gun control laws.....I have already linked to those stories.......
> 
> Your gun crime rate is up 42% in London....up 23% across the country...how long do you think you can trust to dumb luck to stop your school shootings in the future, considering you almost had two since 2015.......?
Click to expand...



Do you understand how skewed stats can look when they are MUCH LOWER than the U.S.?  

if there were only 10 incidents the previous year, and they have 11 the next year you are talking about a 10% increase...

But if in another country like the U.S. that number is 1,000 incidents the previous year, it would take 100 more incidents the next year to equal the same percentage.  



List the actual numbers of incidents, not percentages.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Grampa Murked U said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said before...Keep your guns, but your sons that cause most of these mass shootings will have to take* a low dose of estrogen*. The problem is our sons have to much test and they in the early part of their lives lose control far to often.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176793
Click to expand...



Why?

Look at the violence of the early part of your life. Did you find it hard to control yourself because of your high test levels? Would lowering that made  any difference?


----------



## 2aguy

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176791
> 
> *Facebook-owned Instagram just deleted one of the two Instagram accounts of Florida high school shooter Nicolas Cruz.*
> 
> 
> One of Cruz’s accounts seemed to display a fascination with Islam and Islamic extremism; the other one showcased Cruz wearing a MAGA hat and contained imagery such as him killing toads.
> 
> 
> CONTROLLING THE NARRATIVE: Facebook-Owned Instagram Quietly Deletes Nicolas Cruz Accounts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely, someone would already have screenshots of this alleged Islamic account of his, yet strangely, no one has produced any such thing.
Click to expand...



You are right...islamic terrorists shoot up Christmas parties, air ports, rock concerts, cartoon offices, gay night clubs........


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

ABikerSailor said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be silly.  No one knows who the shooter is and plenty of times attackers blend in with victims and escape.  Hands up, everyone.  No one gets to hide a gun or weapon.
> 
> The police scanner for Florida has identified the shooter as Nicolas Cruz, a 21 year old student at the school.
> 
> 21 year old student.  He's a dreamer or an anchor baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's 19 and he is not a student and as far as his status, you have no idea if he was born here or not.  You're just spouting your typical bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, last year he was a student, but he was kicked out for disciplinary problems.
Click to expand...


This isn't last year, this is today, so he's not a student.  I never said he wasn't a former one.  In fact, I knew he was because I read it earlier.


----------



## Lewdog

Death Angel said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you are?  Maybe you should step down from being a mod then?  Seems pretty hard to be unbiased with that type of statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When were they required to not have an opinion? Or does that only apply to those who lean to the right of you?
Click to expand...


They can have an opinion, but they can't make statements like that and then expect people to think they can carry out their duties without being biased.

That's the last I'll say about it, because there was already an incident that proves my point.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

koshergrl said:


> Good grief, you sound ready to rampage your own self.


I am, but not violently.  yes, this shit makes me absolutely sick.  If I were to ever get the phone call that MY child was killed at school, I think I would simply die right then and there. 

So no, you are not embarrassing me, you angry little moron, to point out that I am very pissed about this.


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And of course....gun crime is up in Britain...tommy......while our actual gun crime rate is going down....as more Americans own and carry guns...
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup - British school shootings this year - zero
> British school shootings last year - zero
> Its about 20 years since we had one. Its about 20 minutes since you had one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You had one school shooting in Scotland before you banned guns....up till then, people owned guns and you didn't have any....then, you banned guns and you almost had two........pure dumb luck kept them from going forward, not your gun control laws.....I have already linked to those stories.......
> 
> Your gun crime rate is up 42% in London....up 23% across the country...how long do you think you can trust to dumb luck to stop your school shootings in the future, considering you almost had two since 2015.......?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand how skewed stats can look when they are MUCH LOWER than the U.S.?
> 
> if there were only 10 incidents the previous year, and they have 11 the next year you are talking about a 10% increase...
> 
> But if in another country like the U.S. that number is 1,000 incidents the previous year, it would take 100 more incidents the next year to equal the same percentage.
> 
> 
> 
> List the actual numbers of incidents, not percentages.
Click to expand...



What you anti gunners do not understand, gun crime is going up all over Britain......they banned guns......their gun control laws are not stopping their criminals from getting guns....they are cutting their police forces and having more young males raised without fathers...they are at the beginning of their problem, and in their arrogance, they won't deal with their problem.....and it isn't guns....it is single teenage mothers.....and 3rd world immigrants..


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

2aguy said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176791
> 
> *Facebook-owned Instagram just deleted one of the two Instagram accounts of Florida high school shooter Nicolas Cruz.*
> 
> 
> One of Cruz’s accounts seemed to display a fascination with Islam and Islamic extremism; the other one showcased Cruz wearing a MAGA hat and contained imagery such as him killing toads.
> 
> 
> CONTROLLING THE NARRATIVE: Facebook-Owned Instagram Quietly Deletes Nicolas Cruz Accounts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely, someone would already have screenshots of this alleged Islamic account of his, yet strangely, no one has produced any such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are right...islamic terrorists shoot up Christmas parties, air ports, rock concerts, cartoon offices, gay night clubs........
Click to expand...


Every time one of these shootings take place you assclowns immediately start screaming Islam with zero proof and all these rumors from crank Web sites start spreading saying the same thing and at the end of the day, most of the time you end up being wrong.  Once again, you tards are engaging in the same bullshit without any proof.  You never learn.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176791
> 
> *Facebook-owned Instagram just deleted one of the two Instagram accounts of Florida high school shooter Nicolas Cruz.*
> 
> 
> One of Cruz’s accounts seemed to display a fascination with Islam and Islamic extremism; the other one showcased Cruz wearing a MAGA hat and contained imagery such as him killing toads.
> 
> 
> CONTROLLING THE NARRATIVE: Facebook-Owned Instagram Quietly Deletes Nicolas Cruz Accounts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely, someone would already have screenshots of this alleged Islamic account of his, yet strangely, no one has produced any such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are right...islamic terrorists shoot up Christmas parties, air ports, rock concerts, cartoon offices, gay night clubs........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every time one of these shootings take place you assclowns immediately start screaming Islam with zero proof and all these rumors from crank Web sites start spreading saying the same thing and at the end of the day, most of the time you end up being wrong.  Once again, you tards are engaging in the same bullshit without any proof.  You never learn.
Click to expand...

Same idiots that complain that people are talking about gun control "before the bodies are cold".  Every single time.


----------



## Lewdog

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And of course....gun crime is up in Britain...tommy......while our actual gun crime rate is going down....as more Americans own and carry guns...
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup - British school shootings this year - zero
> British school shootings last year - zero
> Its about 20 years since we had one. Its about 20 minutes since you had one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You had one school shooting in Scotland before you banned guns....up till then, people owned guns and you didn't have any....then, you banned guns and you almost had two........pure dumb luck kept them from going forward, not your gun control laws.....I have already linked to those stories.......
> 
> Your gun crime rate is up 42% in London....up 23% across the country...how long do you think you can trust to dumb luck to stop your school shootings in the future, considering you almost had two since 2015.......?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand how skewed stats can look when they are MUCH LOWER than the U.S.?
> 
> if there were only 10 incidents the previous year, and they have 11 the next year you are talking about a 10% increase...
> 
> But if in another country like the U.S. that number is 1,000 incidents the previous year, it would take 100 more incidents the next year to equal the same percentage.
> 
> 
> 
> List the actual numbers of incidents, not percentages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What you anti gunners do not understand, gun crime is going up all over Britain......they banned guns......their gun control laws are not stopping their criminals from getting guns....they are cutting their police forces and having more young males raised without fathers...they are at the beginning of their problem, and in their arrogance, they won't deal with their problem.....and it isn't guns....it is single teenage mothers.....and 3rd world immigrants..
Click to expand...


You got busted trying to skew things yourself while all this time busting the balls of people on the flip side of the argument for their resources... 

How dishonest of you.  I wouldn't expect any different.


----------



## 2aguy

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176791
> 
> *Facebook-owned Instagram just deleted one of the two Instagram accounts of Florida high school shooter Nicolas Cruz.*
> 
> 
> One of Cruz’s accounts seemed to display a fascination with Islam and Islamic extremism; the other one showcased Cruz wearing a MAGA hat and contained imagery such as him killing toads.
> 
> 
> CONTROLLING THE NARRATIVE: Facebook-Owned Instagram Quietly Deletes Nicolas Cruz Accounts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely, someone would already have screenshots of this alleged Islamic account of his, yet strangely, no one has produced any such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are right...islamic terrorists shoot up Christmas parties, air ports, rock concerts, cartoon offices, gay night clubs........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every time one of these shootings take place you assclowns immediately start screaming Islam with zero proof and all these rumors from crank Web sites start spreading saying the same thing and at the end of the day, most of the time you end up being wrong.  Once again, you tards are engaging in the same bullshit without any proof.  You never learn.
Click to expand...



No...I don't....I understand the dymamics....school shooters tend to be kids.....islamic terrorists, thankfully, haven't decided to target kids...except for the islamic terrorists in Russia....


----------



## TomParks

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 17 dead...
> 
> 
> 
> Goddamn this is fucking sickening. If every drooling Cletus in every trailer park in america has to give up his ARs and just shoot at squirrels with shotguns... fine, fuck them, this shit HAS to stop....
Click to expand...


It will NEVER stop


----------



## abu afak




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

TomParks said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 17 dead...
> 
> 
> 
> Goddamn this is fucking sickening. If every drooling Cletus in every trailer park in america has to give up his ARs and just shoot at squirrels with shotguns... fine, fuck them, this shit HAS to stop....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will NEVER stop
Click to expand...

It doesn't have to completely stop to be ameliorated.


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And of course....gun crime is up in Britain...tommy......while our actual gun crime rate is going down....as more Americans own and carry guns...
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup - British school shootings this year - zero
> British school shootings last year - zero
> Its about 20 years since we had one. Its about 20 minutes since you had one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You had one school shooting in Scotland before you banned guns....up till then, people owned guns and you didn't have any....then, you banned guns and you almost had two........pure dumb luck kept them from going forward, not your gun control laws.....I have already linked to those stories.......
> 
> Your gun crime rate is up 42% in London....up 23% across the country...how long do you think you can trust to dumb luck to stop your school shootings in the future, considering you almost had two since 2015.......?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand how skewed stats can look when they are MUCH LOWER than the U.S.?
> 
> if there were only 10 incidents the previous year, and they have 11 the next year you are talking about a 10% increase...
> 
> But if in another country like the U.S. that number is 1,000 incidents the previous year, it would take 100 more incidents the next year to equal the same percentage.
> 
> 
> 
> List the actual numbers of incidents, not percentages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What you anti gunners do not understand, gun crime is going up all over Britain......they banned guns......their gun control laws are not stopping their criminals from getting guns....they are cutting their police forces and having more young males raised without fathers...they are at the beginning of their problem, and in their arrogance, they won't deal with their problem.....and it isn't guns....it is single teenage mothers.....and 3rd world immigrants..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got busted trying to skew things yourself while all this time busting the balls of people on the flip side of the argument for their resources...
> 
> How dishonest of you.  I wouldn't expect any different.
Click to expand...


No moron...I didn't skew anything......it is a fact that gun crime went up 42% in London......London is now more violent than New York city....and gun crime is up 23% across England and Wales..........and that is up from the year before and is continuing to go up......


----------



## Death Angel

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Every time one of these shootings take place you assclowns immediately start screaming Islam with zero proof and all these rumors from crank Web sites start spreading saying the same thing and at the end of the day, most of the time you end up being wrong. Once again, you tards are engaging in the same bullshit without any proof. You never learn.


And yet MOST of the time, we are right. May be in this case as well.


----------



## Lewdog

The guy had a picture of a miniature Christmas Tree on his Instagram...  Are Muslims suddenly celebrating Christmas?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Death Angel said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time one of these shootings take place you assclowns immediately start screaming Islam with zero proof and all these rumors from crank Web sites start spreading saying the same thing and at the end of the day, most of the time you end up being wrong. Once again, you tards are engaging in the same bullshit without any proof. You never learn.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet MOST of the time, we are right. May be in this case as well.
Click to expand...


No, most of the time, you are not.  Not even close.  Almost all of these mass shooting have been committed by white guys, with very few exceptions.


----------



## 2aguy

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176791
> 
> *Facebook-owned Instagram just deleted one of the two Instagram accounts of Florida high school shooter Nicolas Cruz.*
> 
> 
> One of Cruz’s accounts seemed to display a fascination with Islam and Islamic extremism; the other one showcased Cruz wearing a MAGA hat and contained imagery such as him killing toads.
> 
> 
> CONTROLLING THE NARRATIVE: Facebook-Owned Instagram Quietly Deletes Nicolas Cruz Accounts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely, someone would already have screenshots of this alleged Islamic account of his, yet strangely, no one has produced any such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are right...islamic terrorists shoot up Christmas parties, air ports, rock concerts, cartoon offices, gay night clubs........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every time one of these shootings take place you assclowns immediately start screaming Islam with zero proof and all these rumors from crank Web sites start spreading saying the same thing and at the end of the day, most of the time you end up being wrong.  Once again, you tards are engaging in the same bullshit without any proof.  You never learn.
Click to expand...


No.....for myself, I suspect muslim terrorist shooters when it is a Christmas party, an airport, a gay nightclub, a rock concert, a magazine news office, a military office........you know, where muslim terrorists actually did shoot people.....


----------



## Lewdog

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup - British school shootings this year - zero
> British school shootings last year - zero
> Its about 20 years since we had one. Its about 20 minutes since you had one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had one school shooting in Scotland before you banned guns....up till then, people owned guns and you didn't have any....then, you banned guns and you almost had two........pure dumb luck kept them from going forward, not your gun control laws.....I have already linked to those stories.......
> 
> Your gun crime rate is up 42% in London....up 23% across the country...how long do you think you can trust to dumb luck to stop your school shootings in the future, considering you almost had two since 2015.......?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand how skewed stats can look when they are MUCH LOWER than the U.S.?
> 
> if there were only 10 incidents the previous year, and they have 11 the next year you are talking about a 10% increase...
> 
> But if in another country like the U.S. that number is 1,000 incidents the previous year, it would take 100 more incidents the next year to equal the same percentage.
> 
> 
> 
> List the actual numbers of incidents, not percentages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What you anti gunners do not understand, gun crime is going up all over Britain......they banned guns......their gun control laws are not stopping their criminals from getting guns....they are cutting their police forces and having more young males raised without fathers...they are at the beginning of their problem, and in their arrogance, they won't deal with their problem.....and it isn't guns....it is single teenage mothers.....and 3rd world immigrants..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got busted trying to skew things yourself while all this time busting the balls of people on the flip side of the argument for their resources...
> 
> How dishonest of you.  I wouldn't expect any different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron...I didn't skew anything......it is a fact that gun crime went up 42% in London......London is now more violent than New York city....and gun crime is up 23% across England and Wales..........and that is up from the year before and is continuing to go up......
Click to expand...


PERCENTAGES ARE SKEWED when they are not relative to each other.  Good grief.  Post the NUMBERS not the percentages.


----------



## koshergrl

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief, you sound ready to rampage your own self.
> 
> 
> 
> I am, but not violently.  yes, this shit makes me absolutely sick.  If I were to ever get the phone call that MY child was killed at school, I think I would simply die right then and there.
> 
> So no, you are not embarrassing me, you angry little moron, to point out that I am very pissed about this.
Click to expand...


I'm not angry, you're the one flipping out. 

Which is what lefties do. It's why they are a threat to children.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Death Angel said:


> And yet MOST of the time, we are right


Oh really?  You know, dummy, we can actually check that.


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You had one school shooting in Scotland before you banned guns....up till then, people owned guns and you didn't have any....then, you banned guns and you almost had two........pure dumb luck kept them from going forward, not your gun control laws.....I have already linked to those stories.......
> 
> Your gun crime rate is up 42% in London....up 23% across the country...how long do you think you can trust to dumb luck to stop your school shootings in the future, considering you almost had two since 2015.......?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand how skewed stats can look when they are MUCH LOWER than the U.S.?
> 
> if there were only 10 incidents the previous year, and they have 11 the next year you are talking about a 10% increase...
> 
> But if in another country like the U.S. that number is 1,000 incidents the previous year, it would take 100 more incidents the next year to equal the same percentage.
> 
> 
> 
> List the actual numbers of incidents, not percentages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What you anti gunners do not understand, gun crime is going up all over Britain......they banned guns......their gun control laws are not stopping their criminals from getting guns....they are cutting their police forces and having more young males raised without fathers...they are at the beginning of their problem, and in their arrogance, they won't deal with their problem.....and it isn't guns....it is single teenage mothers.....and 3rd world immigrants..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got busted trying to skew things yourself while all this time busting the balls of people on the flip side of the argument for their resources...
> 
> How dishonest of you.  I wouldn't expect any different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron...I didn't skew anything......it is a fact that gun crime went up 42% in London......London is now more violent than New York city....and gun crime is up 23% across England and Wales..........and that is up from the year before and is continuing to go up......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PERCENTAGES ARE SKEWED when they are not relative to each other.  Good grief.  Post the NUMBERS not the percentages.
Click to expand...



Moron...they banned guns...and their gun crime rate is going up, not down........


----------



## koshergrl

2aguy said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176791
> 
> *Facebook-owned Instagram just deleted one of the two Instagram accounts of Florida high school shooter Nicolas Cruz.*
> 
> 
> One of Cruz’s accounts seemed to display a fascination with Islam and Islamic extremism; the other one showcased Cruz wearing a MAGA hat and contained imagery such as him killing toads.
> 
> 
> CONTROLLING THE NARRATIVE: Facebook-Owned Instagram Quietly Deletes Nicolas Cruz Accounts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely, someone would already have screenshots of this alleged Islamic account of his, yet strangely, no one has produced any such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are right...islamic terrorists shoot up Christmas parties, air ports, rock concerts, cartoon offices, gay night clubs........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every time one of these shootings take place you assclowns immediately start screaming Islam with zero proof and all these rumors from crank Web sites start spreading saying the same thing and at the end of the day, most of the time you end up being wrong.  Once again, you tards are engaging in the same bullshit without any proof.  You never learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.....for myself, I suspect muslim terrorist shooters when it is a Christmas party, an airport, a gay nightclub, a rock concert, a magazine news office, a military office........you know, where muslim terrorists actually did shoot people.....
Click to expand...


Cafes, schools, jets....


----------



## MindWars

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176791
> 
> *Facebook-owned Instagram just deleted one of the two Instagram accounts of Florida high school shooter Nicolas Cruz.*
> 
> 
> One of Cruz’s accounts seemed to display a fascination with Islam and Islamic extremism; the other one showcased Cruz wearing a MAGA hat and contained imagery such as him killing toads.
> 
> 
> CONTROLLING THE NARRATIVE: Facebook-Owned Instagram Quietly Deletes Nicolas Cruz Accounts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely, someone would already have screenshots of this alleged Islamic account of his, yet strangely, no one has produced any such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are right...islamic terrorists shoot up Christmas parties, air ports, rock concerts, cartoon offices, gay night clubs........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every time one of these shootings take place you assclowns immediately start screaming Islam with zero proof and all these rumors from crank Web sites start spreading saying the same thing and at the end of the day, most of the time you end up being wrong.  Once again, you tards are engaging in the same bullshit without any proof.  You never learn.
Click to expand...








We got RESISTANCE GROUP  maybe ANTIFA lol


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

koshergrl said:


> I'm not angry


Of course you are, all the time.  You are an angry, ignorant little puke that spouts vile, evil shit on a daily basis, here.  I am pissed because I am sick of hearing about dead children in schools.  I'll stand my mentality next to yours any day and be proud of it, jackass.


----------



## Lewdog

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand how skewed stats can look when they are MUCH LOWER than the U.S.?
> 
> if there were only 10 incidents the previous year, and they have 11 the next year you are talking about a 10% increase...
> 
> But if in another country like the U.S. that number is 1,000 incidents the previous year, it would take 100 more incidents the next year to equal the same percentage.
> 
> 
> 
> List the actual numbers of incidents, not percentages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you anti gunners do not understand, gun crime is going up all over Britain......they banned guns......their gun control laws are not stopping their criminals from getting guns....they are cutting their police forces and having more young males raised without fathers...they are at the beginning of their problem, and in their arrogance, they won't deal with their problem.....and it isn't guns....it is single teenage mothers.....and 3rd world immigrants..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got busted trying to skew things yourself while all this time busting the balls of people on the flip side of the argument for their resources...
> 
> How dishonest of you.  I wouldn't expect any different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron...I didn't skew anything......it is a fact that gun crime went up 42% in London......London is now more violent than New York city....and gun crime is up 23% across England and Wales..........and that is up from the year before and is continuing to go up......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PERCENTAGES ARE SKEWED when they are not relative to each other.  Good grief.  Post the NUMBERS not the percentages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron...they banned guns...and their gun crime rate is going up, not down........
Click to expand...


Moron their gun crimes by the numbers, are a mere FRACTION of what they are in the U.S.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

MindWars said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176791
> 
> *Facebook-owned Instagram just deleted one of the two Instagram accounts of Florida high school shooter Nicolas Cruz.*
> 
> 
> One of Cruz’s accounts seemed to display a fascination with Islam and Islamic extremism; the other one showcased Cruz wearing a MAGA hat and contained imagery such as him killing toads.
> 
> 
> CONTROLLING THE NARRATIVE: Facebook-Owned Instagram Quietly Deletes Nicolas Cruz Accounts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely, someone would already have screenshots of this alleged Islamic account of his, yet strangely, no one has produced any such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are right...islamic terrorists shoot up Christmas parties, air ports, rock concerts, cartoon offices, gay night clubs........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every time one of these shootings take place you assclowns immediately start screaming Islam with zero proof and all these rumors from crank Web sites start spreading saying the same thing and at the end of the day, most of the time you end up being wrong.  Once again, you tards are engaging in the same bullshit without any proof.  You never learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176795
> 
> 
> We got RESISTANCE GROUP  maybe ANTIFA lol
Click to expand...


Ah, so now you're switching from the Muslim to the ANTIFA conspiracy, still with zero evidence.

Gotcha.....


----------



## Lewdog

MindWars said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176791
> 
> *Facebook-owned Instagram just deleted one of the two Instagram accounts of Florida high school shooter Nicolas Cruz.*
> 
> 
> One of Cruz’s accounts seemed to display a fascination with Islam and Islamic extremism; the other one showcased Cruz wearing a MAGA hat and contained imagery such as him killing toads.
> 
> 
> CONTROLLING THE NARRATIVE: Facebook-Owned Instagram Quietly Deletes Nicolas Cruz Accounts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely, someone would already have screenshots of this alleged Islamic account of his, yet strangely, no one has produced any such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are right...islamic terrorists shoot up Christmas parties, air ports, rock concerts, cartoon offices, gay night clubs........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every time one of these shootings take place you assclowns immediately start screaming Islam with zero proof and all these rumors from crank Web sites start spreading saying the same thing and at the end of the day, most of the time you end up being wrong.  Once again, you tards are engaging in the same bullshit without any proof.  You never learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176795
> 
> 
> We got RESISTANCE GROUP  maybe ANTIFA lol
Click to expand...



That's a lie.  I've seen his Facebook page.  He's not.  His only group was "Minion Lovers"


----------



## MindWars

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176791
> 
> *Facebook-owned Instagram just deleted one of the two Instagram accounts of Florida high school shooter Nicolas Cruz.*
> 
> 
> One of Cruz’s accounts seemed to display a fascination with Islam and Islamic extremism; the other one showcased Cruz wearing a MAGA hat and contained imagery such as him killing toads.
> 
> 
> CONTROLLING THE NARRATIVE: Facebook-Owned Instagram Quietly Deletes Nicolas Cruz Accounts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely, someone would already have screenshots of this alleged Islamic account of his, yet strangely, no one has produced any such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are right...islamic terrorists shoot up Christmas parties, air ports, rock concerts, cartoon offices, gay night clubs........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every time one of these shootings take place you assclowns immediately start screaming Islam with zero proof and all these rumors from crank Web sites start spreading saying the same thing and at the end of the day, most of the time you end up being wrong.  Once again, you tards are engaging in the same bullshit without any proof.  You never learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176795
> 
> 
> We got RESISTANCE GROUP  maybe ANTIFA lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, so now you're switching from the Muslim to the ANTIFA conspiracy, still with zero evidence.
> 
> Gotcha.....
Click to expand...


I never said PERSONALLY IT was a fkn MUSLIM I Only posted what is being shard don't TRY and put that bs on my ass bull shitter.


----------



## Lewdog




----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Tommy Tainant said:


> Yup - British school shootings this year - zero
> British school shootings last year - zero
> Its about 20 years since we had one. Its about 20 minutes since you had one.




Waa Waa Waaah !  I'm scared!  I'm scared!




There...maybe that'll shut the whiner up for a while.....


----------



## koshergrl

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not angry
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you are, all the time.  You are an angry, ignorant little puke that spouts vile, evil shit on a daily basis, here.  I am pissed because I am sick of hearing about dead children in schools.  I'll stand my mentality next to yours any day and be proud of it, jackass.
Click to expand...

...he raved, angrily.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

BS Filter said:


> Why are there so many shootings at schools these days?  This is a recent fad.  Any ideas?



Cultural degeneration.  In entertainment, the bad guys are the new heroes.

One could also argue the feminization of males as a partial cause.


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you anti gunners do not understand, gun crime is going up all over Britain......they banned guns......their gun control laws are not stopping their criminals from getting guns....they are cutting their police forces and having more young males raised without fathers...they are at the beginning of their problem, and in their arrogance, they won't deal with their problem.....and it isn't guns....it is single teenage mothers.....and 3rd world immigrants..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got busted trying to skew things yourself while all this time busting the balls of people on the flip side of the argument for their resources...
> 
> How dishonest of you.  I wouldn't expect any different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No moron...I didn't skew anything......it is a fact that gun crime went up 42% in London......London is now more violent than New York city....and gun crime is up 23% across England and Wales..........and that is up from the year before and is continuing to go up......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PERCENTAGES ARE SKEWED when they are not relative to each other.  Good grief.  Post the NUMBERS not the percentages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron...they banned guns...and their gun crime rate is going up, not down........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moron their gun crimes by the numbers, are a mere FRACTION of what they are in the U.S.
Click to expand...



Moron....their gun crime was a fraction of ours when they allowed their people to own guns.......now, they banned guns thinking that taking them away from law abiding citizens would reduce their crime rate....and now their gun crime rate and their violent crime rate are going up....

You don't stop gun crime by disarming law abiding gun owners...they don't use their guns for crime.....

You stop gun crime by locking up gun criminals......Britain won't learn this lesson...


----------



## Death Angel

Lewdog said:


> The guy had a picture of a miniature Christmas Tree on his Instagram...  Are Muslims suddenly celebrating Christmas?


Why more American Muslims are celebrating Christmas this year


----------



## Coyote

School shootings are seldom ideologically or politically motivated.  This isn’t a left right issue.

I do think 2aguy makes a good point about the insane amount of media coverage and social media as a problem in this.


----------



## 2aguy

So...now that we know the guys name....is he a "White" hispanic?


----------



## 2aguy

Coyote said:


> School shootings are seldom ideologically or politically motivated.  This isn’t a left right issue.
> 
> I do think 2aguy makes a good point about the insane amount of media coverage and social media as a problem in this.




Every point I make is a good point.....

We have had guns in this country since the founding.....only since the increase in single teen mothers, social media and 24/7 news coverage have we had the escalation of these shootings......they are fueling a need in these nutjobs.....


----------



## Faun

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There could be one of these every day and the gun nuts wouldnt give a shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.......more people in this country die from being stabbed to death than die in all of the  mass public shootings since 1982......where is the tears for those stabbed to death?
> 
> US mass shootings, 1982-2018: Data from Mother Jones’ investigation
> *Total murders by mass public shooters...1982-2017
> 795*
> 
> 
> Moron...knife murders.....2009-2013.....
> 
> 2009----1,836
> 2010----1,933
> 2011----1,611
> 2012---1,769
> 2013---1.956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, now compare the number of mass shootings with the number of mass stabbings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter....more people die from knives  each and every year than from all mass shootings since 1982...that is a fact......but you don't care about those murdered with knives.....
Click to expand...

Of course it matters. You’re actually dumb enough to ignore all the tens of thousands of people murdered by hand guns just so you can compare the number of all people killed by knives with the small subset of people killed by guns.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There could be one of these every day and the gun nuts wouldnt give a shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.......more people in this country die from being stabbed to death than die in all of the  mass public shootings since 1982......where is the tears for those stabbed to death?
> 
> US mass shootings, 1982-2018: Data from Mother Jones’ investigation
> *Total murders by mass public shooters...1982-2017
> 795*
> 
> 
> Moron...knife murders.....2009-2013.....
> 
> 2009----1,836
> 2010----1,933
> 2011----1,611
> 2012---1,769
> 2013---1.956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, now compare the number of mass shootings with the number of mass stabbings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter....more people die from knives  each and every year than from all mass shootings since 1982...that is a fact......but you don't care about those murdered with knives.....
Click to expand...

Why do you limit it to mass shootings ? You are a fraud.


----------



## Death Angel

Coyote said:


> School shootings are seldom ideologically or politically motivated. This isn’t a left right issue.


I'm willing to bet everything I own, he wasn't an NRA member.

Ill go farther. His politics leans LEFT.


----------



## Lewdog

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got busted trying to skew things yourself while all this time busting the balls of people on the flip side of the argument for their resources...
> 
> How dishonest of you.  I wouldn't expect any different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No moron...I didn't skew anything......it is a fact that gun crime went up 42% in London......London is now more violent than New York city....and gun crime is up 23% across England and Wales..........and that is up from the year before and is continuing to go up......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PERCENTAGES ARE SKEWED when they are not relative to each other.  Good grief.  Post the NUMBERS not the percentages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron...they banned guns...and their gun crime rate is going up, not down........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moron their gun crimes by the numbers, are a mere FRACTION of what they are in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron....their gun crime was a fraction of ours when they allowed their people to own guns.......now, they banned guns thinking that taking them away from law abiding citizens would reduce their crime rate....and now their gun crime rate and their violent crime rate are going up....
> 
> You don't stop gun crime by disarming law abiding gun owners...they don't use their guns for crime.....
> 
> You stop gun crime by locking up gun criminals......Britain won't learn this lesson...
Click to expand...


That is a spurious argument at best.

And you still won't post the actual numbers because you know if you did you'd be fucking embarrassed.


----------



## RealDave

MindWars said:


> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"


How does anyone know if a shooter or accomplice is not escaping with the students.

"Police state": Wow, you are quite the ass.


----------



## jknowgood

koshergrl said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 17 dead...
> 
> 
> 
> Goddamn this is fucking sickening. If every drooling Cletus in every trailer park in america has to give up his ARs and just shoot at squirrels with shotguns... fine, fuck them, this shit HAS to stop....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good grief, you sound ready to rampage your own self.
> 
> We need to start rounding up the mentally ill leftists. We're sick of you loons shooting up our schools.
Click to expand...

I know they are foaming at the mouth to make this about gun control. When the problem is the raising of these kids.


----------



## 2aguy

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There could be one of these every day and the gun nuts wouldnt give a shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.......more people in this country die from being stabbed to death than die in all of the  mass public shootings since 1982......where is the tears for those stabbed to death?
> 
> US mass shootings, 1982-2018: Data from Mother Jones’ investigation
> *Total murders by mass public shooters...1982-2017
> 795*
> 
> 
> Moron...knife murders.....2009-2013.....
> 
> 2009----1,836
> 2010----1,933
> 2011----1,611
> 2012---1,769
> 2013---1.956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, now compare the number of mass shootings with the number of mass stabbings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter....more people die from knives  each and every year than from all mass shootings since 1982...that is a fact......but you don't care about those murdered with knives.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it matters. You’re actually dumb enough to ignore all the tens of thousands of people murdered by hand guns just so you can compare the number of all people killed by knives with the small subset of people killed by guns.
Click to expand...



No...moron......I list those in other discussions.....I listed knife murders compared to mass public shootings.....since you can see that knives murder more people than all mass public shootings.......since 1982.....yet that doesn't bother you...you aren't attacking knife owners......but guns......considering that Americans use their legal guns 1,500,000 times a year to stop violent criminals, and often mass shooters...


----------



## ScienceRocks

This guy needs to have something bad happen to him for doing this shit.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There could be one of these every day and the gun nuts wouldnt give a shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.......more people in this country die from being stabbed to death than die in all of the  mass public shootings since 1982......where is the tears for those stabbed to death?
> 
> US mass shootings, 1982-2018: Data from Mother Jones’ investigation
> *Total murders by mass public shooters...1982-2017
> 795*
> 
> 
> Moron...knife murders.....2009-2013.....
> 
> 2009----1,836
> 2010----1,933
> 2011----1,611
> 2012---1,769
> 2013---1.956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, now compare the number of mass shootings with the number of mass stabbings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter....more people die from knives  each and every year than from all mass shootings since 1982...that is a fact......but you don't care about those murdered with knives.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it matters. You’re actually dumb enough to ignore all the tens of thousands of people murdered by hand guns just so you can compare the number of all people killed by knives with the small subset of people killed by guns.
Click to expand...


Realistically speaking, 11,000 gun-related homicides a year against a gun-owning population approaching 150,000,000 and growing isn't even a blip.


----------



## 2aguy

Tommy Tainant said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There could be one of these every day and the gun nuts wouldnt give a shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.......more people in this country die from being stabbed to death than die in all of the  mass public shootings since 1982......where is the tears for those stabbed to death?
> 
> US mass shootings, 1982-2018: Data from Mother Jones’ investigation
> *Total murders by mass public shooters...1982-2017
> 795*
> 
> 
> Moron...knife murders.....2009-2013.....
> 
> 2009----1,836
> 2010----1,933
> 2011----1,611
> 2012---1,769
> 2013---1.956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, now compare the number of mass shootings with the number of mass stabbings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter....more people die from knives  each and every year than from all mass shootings since 1982...that is a fact......but you don't care about those murdered with knives.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you limit it to mass shootings ? You are a fraud.
Click to expand...



Moron....I limit it to mass shootings because it is the topic...of the the thread....and showing that knives murder more people every single year than all mass shooting victims since 1982 shows that you guys don't care about dead people....you only care about guns........


----------



## ABikerSailor

RealDave said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"
> 
> 
> 
> How does anyone know if a shooter or accomplice is not escaping with the students.
> 
> "Police state": Wow, you are quite the ass.
Click to expand...


Blind Whore has been that way pretty much since she started posting on here.


----------



## Death Angel

ScienceRocks said:


> This guy needs to have something bad happen to him for doing this shit.


We usually punish murderers. Are you expecting we won't?


----------



## RealDave

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got busted trying to skew things yourself while all this time busting the balls of people on the flip side of the argument for their resources...
> 
> How dishonest of you.  I wouldn't expect any different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No moron...I didn't skew anything......it is a fact that gun crime went up 42% in London......London is now more violent than New York city....and gun crime is up 23% across England and Wales..........and that is up from the year before and is continuing to go up......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PERCENTAGES ARE SKEWED when they are not relative to each other.  Good grief.  Post the NUMBERS not the percentages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron...they banned guns...and their gun crime rate is going up, not down........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moron their gun crimes by the numbers, are a mere FRACTION of what they are in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron....their gun crime was a fraction of ours when they allowed their people to own guns.......now, they banned guns thinking that taking them away from law abiding citizens would reduce their crime rate....and now their gun crime rate and their violent crime rate are going up....
> 
> You don't stop gun crime by disarming law abiding gun owners...they don't use their guns for crime.....
> 
> You stop gun crime by locking up gun criminals......Britain won't learn this lesson...
Click to expand...

 lets hand out AR15s at the fucking door.

You fucking gun morons have blood on your hands.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

RealDave said:


> How does anyone know if a shooter or accomplice is not escaping with the students.
> "Police state": Wow, you are quite the ass.



No, you simply aren't able to process much beyond basic colors and simple syllables.
He is correct.....you are in denial.   There is a difference between effect and intent.
I already explained this earlier.   Again, you missed the train.

But your attempt to play is noted....and dismissed.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Lastamender said:


> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.



Dick.


----------



## RealDave

2aguy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> School shootings are seldom ideologically or politically motivated.  This isn’t a left right issue.
> 
> I do think 2aguy makes a good point about the insane amount of media coverage and social media as a problem in this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every point I make is a good point.....
> 
> We have had guns in this country since the founding.....only since the increase in single teen mothers, social media and 24/7 news coverage have we had the escalation of these shootings......they are fueling a need in these nutjobs.....
Click to expand...

 How about we compare the shootings to the hate spewing by Trump.


----------



## LoneLaugher

MindWars said:


> And what's NOT normal but you can see the kids coming out with their hands up as if they are the ones being under arrest. It acclimates the public to accepting the " police state"



Dick.


----------



## depotoo

From one teacher-

“We were told last year that he wasn’t allowed on campus with a backpack on him,” said math teacher Jim Gard, who said Cruz had been in his class last year. “There were problems with him last year threatening students, and I guess he was asked to leave campus.”

Read more here: Florida school shooting suspect was ex-student who may have been flagged as threat
Florida school shooting suspect was ex-student who may have been flagged as threat


----------



## LoneLaugher

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
Click to expand...


No.


----------



## 2aguy

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No moron...I didn't skew anything......it is a fact that gun crime went up 42% in London......London is now more violent than New York city....and gun crime is up 23% across England and Wales..........and that is up from the year before and is continuing to go up......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PERCENTAGES ARE SKEWED when they are not relative to each other.  Good grief.  Post the NUMBERS not the percentages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron...they banned guns...and their gun crime rate is going up, not down........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moron their gun crimes by the numbers, are a mere FRACTION of what they are in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron....their gun crime was a fraction of ours when they allowed their people to own guns.......now, they banned guns thinking that taking them away from law abiding citizens would reduce their crime rate....and now their gun crime rate and their violent crime rate are going up....
> 
> You don't stop gun crime by disarming law abiding gun owners...they don't use their guns for crime.....
> 
> You stop gun crime by locking up gun criminals......Britain won't learn this lesson...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lets hand out AR15s at the fucking door.
> 
> You fucking gun morons have blood on your hands.
Click to expand...



If you want to bring up AR-15s....they kill even less people than knives every year...but you aren't bitching about knives.....keeping in mind that rifle murder includes all types of rifles, not just civilian rifles like the AR-15 self defense rifle.....and even clubs and bare hands kill more people than AR-15s each year...

Expanded Homicide Data Table 4

Rifles....374

knives....1,604

blunt objects....472

bare hands....656


----------



## 2aguy

depotoo said:


> From one teacher-
> 
> “We were told last year that he wasn’t allowed on campus with a backpack on him,” said math teacher Jim Gard, who said Cruz had been in his class last year. “There were problems with him last year threatening students, and I guess he was asked to leave campus.”
> 
> Read more here: Florida school shooting suspect was ex-student who may have been flagged as threat
> Florida school shooting suspect was ex-student who may have been flagged as threat




Can anyone tell us.....since he has a hispanic name...is he now  a "White" hispanic...since he did a mass shooting?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

RealDave said:


> lets hand out AR15s at the fucking door.
> You fucking gun morons have blood on your hands.



Annnnnnnd another imbecile does the "knee-jerk" dance.

Is this one even American?


----------



## skye

Can anybody confirm or deny this please?

I heard the school had a fire drill earlier.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

This thread is a disaster. Children died, people


----------



## 2aguy

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No moron...I didn't skew anything......it is a fact that gun crime went up 42% in London......London is now more violent than New York city....and gun crime is up 23% across England and Wales..........and that is up from the year before and is continuing to go up......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PERCENTAGES ARE SKEWED when they are not relative to each other.  Good grief.  Post the NUMBERS not the percentages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron...they banned guns...and their gun crime rate is going up, not down........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moron their gun crimes by the numbers, are a mere FRACTION of what they are in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron....their gun crime was a fraction of ours when they allowed their people to own guns.......now, they banned guns thinking that taking them away from law abiding citizens would reduce their crime rate....and now their gun crime rate and their violent crime rate are going up....
> 
> You don't stop gun crime by disarming law abiding gun owners...they don't use their guns for crime.....
> 
> You stop gun crime by locking up gun criminals......Britain won't learn this lesson...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lets hand out AR15s at the fucking door.
> 
> You fucking gun morons have blood on your hands.
Click to expand...



Nope......I have never used my gun/guns to shoot anyone......


----------



## 2aguy

SassyIrishLass said:


> This thread is a disaster. Children died, people




Yes...it would be nice if the anti gunners could allow time for mourning the dead......I used to wait to post out of respect for the dead.....and then, with the bodies warm, the blood still wet on the ground, the anti gunners would be out calling gun owners killers, and demanding more gun control.....

So I will no longer wait .....thanks to them...


----------



## ScienceRocks

Cut cruz's dick off and put him into a pool of fire ants and snakes.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

skye said:


> Can anybody confirm or deny this please?
> 
> I heard the school had a fire drill earlier.



Confirmed.   Yes, they did.
And it caused many students to be confused as to what to do


----------



## Faun

2aguy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There could be one of these every day and the gun nuts wouldnt give a shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.......more people in this country die from being stabbed to death than die in all of the  mass public shootings since 1982......where is the tears for those stabbed to death?
> 
> US mass shootings, 1982-2018: Data from Mother Jones’ investigation
> *Total murders by mass public shooters...1982-2017
> 795*
> 
> 
> Moron...knife murders.....2009-2013.....
> 
> 2009----1,836
> 2010----1,933
> 2011----1,611
> 2012---1,769
> 2013---1.956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, now compare the number of mass shootings with the number of mass stabbings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter....more people die from knives  each and every year than from all mass shootings since 1982...that is a fact......but you don't care about those murdered with knives.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you limit it to mass shootings ? You are a fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron....I limit it to mass shootings because it is the topic...of the the thread....and showing that knives murder more people every single year than all mass shooting victims since 1982 shows that you guys don't care about dead people....you only care about guns........
Click to expand...

You’re a fucking rightard. You’re comparing killing multiple people with guns with killing individuals with knives. You might as well compare apples with oranges.


----------



## Geaux4it

skye said:


> Can anybody confirm or deny this please?
> 
> I heard the school had a fire drill earlier.


Confirmed

-Geaux


----------



## gipper

Probably another mass murder committed by Big Pharma, but don’t expect anyone to say it.


----------



## 2aguy

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> School shootings are seldom ideologically or politically motivated.  This isn’t a left right issue.
> 
> I do think 2aguy makes a good point about the insane amount of media coverage and social media as a problem in this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every point I make is a good point.....
> 
> We have had guns in this country since the founding.....only since the increase in single teen mothers, social media and 24/7 news coverage have we had the escalation of these shootings......they are fueling a need in these nutjobs.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about we compare the shootings to the hate spewing by Trump.
Click to expand...



You don't want to do that.....there were more mass shootings while obama was in office than any other President....how does that fit in with your point?

US mass shootings, 1982-2018: Data from Mother Jones’ investigation


----------



## TemplarKormac




----------



## BasicHumanUnit

ScienceRocks said:


> Cut cruz's dick off and put him into a pool of fire ants and snakes.



Ok.....but does it HAVE to be in THAT order?


----------



## skye

BasicHumanUnit said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody confirm or deny this please?
> 
> I heard the school had a fire drill earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed.   Yes, they did
Click to expand...


Well, that is scary, inevitably before every tragedy similar to that, there is a drill!

Have you noticed?

Something is not right.


----------



## jon_berzerk

2aguy said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> From one teacher-
> 
> “We were told last year that he wasn’t allowed on campus with a backpack on him,” said math teacher Jim Gard, who said Cruz had been in his class last year. “There were problems with him last year threatening students, and I guess he was asked to leave campus.”
> 
> Read more here: Florida school shooting suspect was ex-student who may have been flagged as threat
> Florida school shooting suspect was ex-student who may have been flagged as threat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell us.....since he has a hispanic name...is he now  a "White" hispanic...since he did a mass shooting?
Click to expand...



the ap and other news sources has cut out most of his name


----------



## 2aguy

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.......more people in this country die from being stabbed to death than die in all of the  mass public shootings since 1982......where is the tears for those stabbed to death?
> 
> US mass shootings, 1982-2018: Data from Mother Jones’ investigation
> *Total murders by mass public shooters...1982-2017
> 795*
> 
> 
> Moron...knife murders.....2009-2013.....
> 
> 2009----1,836
> 2010----1,933
> 2011----1,611
> 2012---1,769
> 2013---1.956
> 
> 
> 
> Great, now compare the number of mass shootings with the number of mass stabbings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter....more people die from knives  each and every year than from all mass shootings since 1982...that is a fact......but you don't care about those murdered with knives.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you limit it to mass shootings ? You are a fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron....I limit it to mass shootings because it is the topic...of the the thread....and showing that knives murder more people every single year than all mass shooting victims since 1982 shows that you guys don't care about dead people....you only care about guns........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fucking rightard. You’re comparing killing multiple people with guns with killing individuals with knives. You might as well compare apples with oranges.
Click to expand...



No, shit stain.....what I am doing is showing that it isn't the number of dead that you care about.....since knives actually murder a lot more people than mass public shooters do.........since 1982.....you only care about the gun........and clubs and empty hands murder more people than mass public shooters do each year as well...and you don't care about those methods either.......the body count is higher, but you don't care...


----------



## LoneLaugher

2aguy said:


> Had the kid simply used a rental truck as classes were letting out for the day....he could have done more killing...


Dick.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

skye said:


> Well, that is scary, inevitably before every tragedy similar to that, there is a drill!
> Have you noticed?
> Something is not right.



Skye,
If true that's an interesting observation.
Can you tell us more?


----------



## BS Filter

Billy_Kinetta said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are there so many shootings at schools these days?  This is a recent fad.  Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cultural degeneration.  In entertainment, the bad guys are the new heroes.
> 
> One could also argue the feminization of males as a partial cause.
Click to expand...

I agree with the term "cultureal degeneration".  I believe there is good and evil.  I also believe evil will increase as we near the end of the age.


----------



## 2aguy

LoneLaugher said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had the kid simply used a rental truck as classes were letting out for the day....he could have done more killing...
> 
> 
> 
> Dick.
Click to expand...



and yet....assholes like you blame normal gun owners and members of the NRA for shootings they had no part in......

Dick.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lewdog said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> not nearly as brain dead as anyone that would take Everytown statistics as fact.
> 
> 
> Sites, and stations, state 18 school shootings this year, but they can't get together on what the 18 shootings were?
> 
> at least one, which you dismiss, list a man shooting at a bus as a school shooting.
> 
> a kid takes a firearm into a school, and blows his brains out.
> 
> That's a school shooting?
> 
> is this?
> 
> "Police believe two suspects in a car exchanged gunfire with a person in a dormitory parking lot. No injuries were reported, but a bullet entered a dorm room during the incident."
> 
> or this?
> 
> "A 31-year-old man shot and killed himself in the school parking lot after hours of negotiation with police. The man called authorities, said he was suicidal and had a handgun."
> 
> 
> wise up.
> 
> the gungrabbers are playing you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, you don't think a kid blowing his brains out in a school is a school shooting?  REALLY?
> 
> You don't think all the kids that saw it aren't scarred the rest of their lives?  Holy fuck man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it['s called a suicide, not a school shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was it a shooting in a school?
> 
> Many of the gun nutters in this thread blame these incidents on mental illness... well seeing someone blow their brains out in front of you causes serious negative mental effects.  Not all damages to a person have to be physical.  If you've ever found a dead person, or seen someone die in front of you, you'd understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he did it in FRONT of someone?
> 
> Where did you read that?
> 
> keep grasping straws, lew...
> 
> I'm tired of your, and the other bedwetters, crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you are?  Maybe you should step down from being a mod then?  Seems pretty hard to be unbiased with that type of statement.
Click to expand...


Maybe you should open your eyes, and read.


----------



## LoneLaugher

2aguy said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had the kid simply used a rental truck as classes were letting out for the day....he could have done more killing...
> 
> 
> 
> Dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and yet....assholes like you blame normal gun owners and members of the NRA for shootings they had no part in......
> 
> Dick.
Click to expand...


You are a nut. Someone should help you.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

2aguy said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There could be one of these every day and the gun nuts wouldnt give a shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.......more people in this country die from being stabbed to death than die in all of the  mass public shootings since 1982......where is the tears for those stabbed to death?
> 
> US mass shootings, 1982-2018: Data from Mother Jones’ investigation
> *Total murders by mass public shooters...1982-2017
> 795*
> 
> 
> Moron...knife murders.....2009-2013.....
> 
> 2009----1,836
> 2010----1,933
> 2011----1,611
> 2012---1,769
> 2013---1.956
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, now compare the number of mass shootings with the number of mass stabbings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter....more people die from knives  each and every year than from all mass shootings since 1982...that is a fact......but you don't care about those murdered with knives.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you limit it to mass shootings ? You are a fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron....I limit it to mass shootings because it is the topic...of the the thread....and showing that knives murder more people every single year than all mass shooting victims since 1982 shows that you guys don't care about dead people....you only care about guns........
Click to expand...

Nope , you limit the comparison because its the only way it supports your nutty beliefs.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

toobfreak said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just breaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, at least all of the crazy loons know where to go where they know no one will be shooting back.
> 
> Put another way------
> 
> WHAT DO THESE PUBLIC SCHOOLS DO TO PEOPLE TO MAKE THEM ALL WANT TO KILL OTHERS?
> Maybe we need to look at THAT, and what seed of anger they may be instilling in many other people!
Click to expand...


They are human.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

I can't speak for anyone else but......

There is no number of shootings that will change my mind about the 2nd amendment.   Sorry.

The people who founded this nation knew what government tyranny was all about and the price is necessary because the choice is some tragic deaths...... or millions of tragic deaths.

Think that's "funny" ?

Look up VENEZUELA for current events related.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Lewdog said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> not nearly as brain dead as anyone that would take Everytown statistics as fact.
> 
> 
> Sites, and stations, state 18 school shootings this year, but they can't get together on what the 18 shootings were?
> 
> at least one, which you dismiss, list a man shooting at a bus as a school shooting.
> 
> a kid takes a firearm into a school, and blows his brains out.
> 
> That's a school shooting?
> 
> is this?
> 
> "Police believe two suspects in a car exchanged gunfire with a person in a dormitory parking lot. No injuries were reported, but a bullet entered a dorm room during the incident."
> 
> or this?
> 
> "A 31-year-old man shot and killed himself in the school parking lot after hours of negotiation with police. The man called authorities, said he was suicidal and had a handgun."
> 
> 
> wise up.
> 
> the gungrabbers are playing you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, you don't think a kid blowing his brains out in a school is a school shooting?  REALLY?
> 
> You don't think all the kids that saw it aren't scarred the rest of their lives?  Holy fuck man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it['s called a suicide, not a school shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was it a shooting in a school?
> 
> Many of the gun nutters in this thread blame these incidents on mental illness... well seeing someone blow their brains out in front of you causes serious negative mental effects.  Not all damages to a person have to be physical.  If you've ever found a dead person, or seen someone die in front of you, you'd understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he did it in FRONT of someone?
> 
> Where did you read that?
> 
> keep grasping straws, lew...
> 
> I'm tired of your, and the other bedwetters, crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you are?  Maybe you should step down from being a mod then?  Seems pretty hard to be unbiased with that type of statement.
Click to expand...


Too funny.

What planet are YOU from?  The mods here are as biased as the rest of us, and rightfully so.


----------



## TemplarKormac

LoneLaugher said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had the kid simply used a rental truck as classes were letting out for the day....he could have done more killing...
> 
> 
> 
> Dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and yet....assholes like you blame normal gun owners and members of the NRA for shootings they had no part in......
> 
> Dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a nut. Someone should help you.
Click to expand...


Says the guy who can only resort to name calling in each of his posts.


----------



## jon_berzerk

sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked 

*A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*


----------



## Faun

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, now compare the number of mass shootings with the number of mass stabbings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter....more people die from knives  each and every year than from all mass shootings since 1982...that is a fact......but you don't care about those murdered with knives.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you limit it to mass shootings ? You are a fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron....I limit it to mass shootings because it is the topic...of the the thread....and showing that knives murder more people every single year than all mass shooting victims since 1982 shows that you guys don't care about dead people....you only care about guns........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fucking rightard. You’re comparing killing multiple people with guns with killing individuals with knives. You might as well compare apples with oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, shit stain.....what I am doing is showing that it isn't the number of dead that you care about.....since knives actually murder a lot more people than mass public shooters do.........since 1982.....you only care about the gun........and clubs and empty hands murder more people than mass public shooters do each year as well...and you don't care about those methods either.......the body count is higher, but you don't care...
Click to expand...

Nope, more people are killed by guns. Way more. 11,000 in 2017 alone. That’s one year resulting in more murders than all the years combined that you posted of knife related murders.


----------



## Lewdog

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, you don't think a kid blowing his brains out in a school is a school shooting?  REALLY?
> 
> You don't think all the kids that saw it aren't scarred the rest of their lives?  Holy fuck man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it['s called a suicide, not a school shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was it a shooting in a school?
> 
> Many of the gun nutters in this thread blame these incidents on mental illness... well seeing someone blow their brains out in front of you causes serious negative mental effects.  Not all damages to a person have to be physical.  If you've ever found a dead person, or seen someone die in front of you, you'd understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he did it in FRONT of someone?
> 
> Where did you read that?
> 
> keep grasping straws, lew...
> 
> I'm tired of your, and the other bedwetters, crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you are?  Maybe you should step down from being a mod then?  Seems pretty hard to be unbiased with that type of statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> What planet are YOU from?  The mods here are as biased as the rest of us, and rightfully so.
Click to expand...



Mods aren't supposed to be biased.  They are allowed their opinions, but they aren't supposed to be biased... especially making a comment like they are fed up with an entire group in a political spectrum.


----------



## skye

BasicHumanUnit said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that is scary, inevitably before every tragedy similar to that, there is a drill!
> Have you noticed?
> Something is not right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skye,
> If true that's an interesting observation.
> Can you tell us more?
Click to expand...



Well, before tragic events there have been drills nearby. For example in the  San Bernardino shooting  in 2015, at the same time  there were drill exercises for the exact same scenario, close by.

There are several more examples, and    - for me at least -   it's disturbing, gives food for thought.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

jon_berzerk said:


> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*



These types are almost invariably found to have been identified previously as a threat.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

jon_berzerk said:


> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*



Because the Left has made it Politically Incorrect to recognize that all people are not equal


----------



## Timmy

MindWars said:


> View attachment 176787
> 
> Ryan Saavedra  on Twitter



Where’d he get the gun. ?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Lewdog said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> it['s called a suicide, not a school shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it a shooting in a school?
> 
> Many of the gun nutters in this thread blame these incidents on mental illness... well seeing someone blow their brains out in front of you causes serious negative mental effects.  Not all damages to a person have to be physical.  If you've ever found a dead person, or seen someone die in front of you, you'd understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he did it in FRONT of someone?
> 
> Where did you read that?
> 
> keep grasping straws, lew...
> 
> I'm tired of your, and the other bedwetters, crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you are?  Maybe you should step down from being a mod then?  Seems pretty hard to be unbiased with that type of statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> What planet are YOU from?  The mods here are as biased as the rest of us, and rightfully so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mods aren't supposed to be biased.  They are allowed their opinions, but they aren't supposed to be biased... especially making a comment like they are fed up with an entire group in a political spectrum.
Click to expand...


Who says?  What number is that rule, and where can it be found?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Faun said:


> Nope, more people are killed by guns by other people.



There, fixed that for you.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

This is perhaps one of the more disgusting threads I've seen on this board.

Quite a few of you should be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## Lewdog

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it a shooting in a school?
> 
> Many of the gun nutters in this thread blame these incidents on mental illness... well seeing someone blow their brains out in front of you causes serious negative mental effects.  Not all damages to a person have to be physical.  If you've ever found a dead person, or seen someone die in front of you, you'd understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he did it in FRONT of someone?
> 
> Where did you read that?
> 
> keep grasping straws, lew...
> 
> I'm tired of your, and the other bedwetters, crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you are?  Maybe you should step down from being a mod then?  Seems pretty hard to be unbiased with that type of statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> What planet are YOU from?  The mods here are as biased as the rest of us, and rightfully so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mods aren't supposed to be biased.  They are allowed their opinions, but they aren't supposed to be biased... especially making a comment like they are fed up with an entire group in a political spectrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who says?  What number is that rule, and where can it be found?
Click to expand...


Really?  You think that needs to be listed as a rule?  



Do you need a sign in the restroom that tells you to put your zipper down before you take a piss too?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

SassyIrishLass said:


> This thread is a disaster. Children died, people


So what do you think will get done about it ? Happens every week.


----------



## MindWars

skye said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that is scary, inevitably before every tragedy similar to that, there is a drill!
> Have you noticed?
> Something is not right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skye,
> If true that's an interesting observation.
> Can you tell us more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, before tragic events there have been drills nearby. For example in the  San Bernardino shooting  in 2015, at the same time  there were drill exercises for the exact same scenario, close by.
> 
> There are several more examples, and    - for me at least -   it's disturbing, gives food for thought.
Click to expand...


Most retards can't pick up on that. " The drill thing" they can't connect the dots that every time one of these bs shootings take place there are DRILLS.........   like its said '  its always in plain view".


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Lewdog said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> he did it in FRONT of someone?
> 
> Where did you read that?
> 
> keep grasping straws, lew...
> 
> I'm tired of your, and the other bedwetters, crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you are?  Maybe you should step down from being a mod then?  Seems pretty hard to be unbiased with that type of statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> What planet are YOU from?  The mods here are as biased as the rest of us, and rightfully so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mods aren't supposed to be biased.  They are allowed their opinions, but they aren't supposed to be biased... especially making a comment like they are fed up with an entire group in a political spectrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who says?  What number is that rule, and where can it be found?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  You think that needs to be listed as a rule?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need a sign in the restroom that tells you to put your zipper down before you take a piss too?
Click to expand...


Please make sense so that I can respond.


----------



## Coyote

Death Angel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> School shootings are seldom ideologically or politically motivated. This isn’t a left right issue.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to bet everything I own, he wasn't an NRA member.
> 
> Ill go farther. His politics leans LEFT.
Click to expand...

I doubt he has political leanings, but feel free to offer some sort of actual evidence to support your bias.


----------



## MindWars

Timmy said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176787
> 
> Ryan Saavedra  on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where’d he get the gun. ?
Click to expand...


If you gotta ask then explaining it will mean nothing. Your a leftist gun grabber with anti American living on planet fantasy which means u think if they take the guns you will be so safe. 

You can never get the fact of false flag..............


----------



## beagle9

jon_berzerk said:


> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*


. Some leftist probably over road the complaint or watered it down. Would be interesting to know why she wasn't taken seriously, and then actions taken. No child left behind is a fools thinking. If a child becomes evil or so disturbed that he or she can no longer function in a sane way, then swift action must be taken to place the child in a proper setting in order to help that child.  How many have to die before we get our head out our aces ?


----------



## Faun

TemplarKormac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, more people are killed by guns by other people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There, fixed that for you.
Click to expand...

Nope, those people were killed with a gun.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

jon_berzerk said:


> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*



What do you suggest should have been done?

It's really easy to point fingers and find a scapegoat to blame in hindsight.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Not going to name names, but I have lost a tremendous amount of respect for some people on this board after this travesty of a thread. Both left, and right. 

It is truly sad that political division gets in the way of caring for the those who lost their lives and those who are grieving. For some politically obsessed people, agenda trumps compassion.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Billy_Kinetta said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These types are almost invariably found to have been identified previously as a threat.
Click to expand...



yes at least a few that I remember plus the Colorado theater shooter was well


----------



## RealDave

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, now compare the number of mass shootings with the number of mass stabbings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter....more people die from knives  each and every year than from all mass shootings since 1982...that is a fact......but you don't care about those murdered with knives.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you limit it to mass shootings ? You are a fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron....I limit it to mass shootings because it is the topic...of the the thread....and showing that knives murder more people every single year than all mass shooting victims since 1982 shows that you guys don't care about dead people....you only care about guns........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fucking rightard. You’re comparing killing multiple people with guns with killing individuals with knives. You might as well compare apples with oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, shit stain.....what I am doing is showing that it isn't the number of dead that you care about.....since knives actually murder a lot more people than mass public shooters do.........since 1982.....you only care about the gun........and clubs and empty hands murder more people than mass public shooters do each year as well...and you don't care about those methods either.......the body count is higher, but you don't care...
Click to expand...

  Knives have a purpose outside of killing people.


----------



## skye

MindWars said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that is scary, inevitably before every tragedy similar to that, there is a drill!
> Have you noticed?
> Something is not right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skye,
> If true that's an interesting observation.
> Can you tell us more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, before tragic events there have been drills nearby. For example in the  San Bernardino shooting  in 2015, at the same time  there were drill exercises for the exact same scenario, close by.
> 
> There are several more examples, and    - for me at least -   it's disturbing, gives food for thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most retards can't pick up on that. " The drill thing" they can't connect the dots that every time one of these bs shootings take place there are DRILLS.........   like its said '  its always in plain view".
Click to expand...



I agree.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Faun said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, more people are killed by guns by other people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There, fixed that for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, those people were killed with a gun.
Click to expand...


Yeah, by another person. The gun can't kill people by itself. You seem to forget that there's _always_ a person behind the gun in situations like these.


----------



## Death Angel

Coyote said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> School shootings are seldom ideologically or politically motivated. This isn’t a left right issue.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to bet everything I own, he wasn't an NRA member.
> 
> Ill go farther. His politics leans LEFT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt he has political leanings, but feel free to offer some sort of actual evidence to support your bias.
Click to expand...

The evidence will come.  Do you believe there is ANY chance he's a member of the evil NRA?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Billy_Kinetta said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These types are almost invariably found to have been identified previously as a threat.
Click to expand...


What does that mean, exactly?

Identified by who? What sort of threat? Why are they a threat?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Tommy Tainant said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is a disaster. Children died, people
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you think will get done about it ? Happens every week.
Click to expand...


Don't politicize it before the bodies are cold would be a great start.

My heart is heavy tonight. Reading this drivel makes it worse


----------



## jon_berzerk

Timmy said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176787
> 
> Ryan Saavedra  on Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where’d he get the gun. ?
Click to expand...



thanks for posting the tweet 

that adds to  the he was already on everyones radar 

but was not stopped


----------



## Lewdog

theDoctorisIn said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest should have been done?
> 
> It's really easy to point fingers and find a scapegoat to blame in hindsight.
Click to expand...


Sadly we can't arrest people for crimes they haven't committed yet.  Could you imagine the outrage if we started doing that?


----------



## jon_berzerk

Lewdog said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest should have been done?
> 
> It's really easy to point fingers and find a scapegoat to blame in hindsight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly we can't arrest people for crimes they haven't committed yet.  Could you imagine the outrage if we started doing that?
Click to expand...



no but a mental health referral should have been made


----------



## Wyatt earp

Lewdog said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest should have been done?
> 
> It's really easy to point fingers and find a scapegoat to blame in hindsight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly we can't arrest people for crimes they haven't committed yet.  Could you imagine the outrage if we started doing that?
Click to expand...




Well we do convict people of crimes they were not charged with if they are political enemys.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

jon_berzerk said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest should have been done?
> 
> It's really easy to point fingers and find a scapegoat to blame in hindsight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly we can't arrest people for crimes they haven't committed yet.  Could you imagine the outrage if we started doing that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no but a mental health referral should have been made
Click to expand...


For what?

You have no information to go on other than rumors and tweets, and yet you've determined the all the answers.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter....more people die from knives  each and every year than from all mass shootings since 1982...that is a fact......but you don't care about those murdered with knives.....
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you limit it to mass shootings ? You are a fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron....I limit it to mass shootings because it is the topic...of the the thread....and showing that knives murder more people every single year than all mass shooting victims since 1982 shows that you guys don't care about dead people....you only care about guns........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fucking rightard. You’re comparing killing multiple people with guns with killing individuals with knives. You might as well compare apples with oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, shit stain.....what I am doing is showing that it isn't the number of dead that you care about.....since knives actually murder a lot more people than mass public shooters do.........since 1982.....you only care about the gun........and clubs and empty hands murder more people than mass public shooters do each year as well...and you don't care about those methods either.......the body count is higher, but you don't care...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Knives have a purpose outside of killing people.
Click to expand...


Meaning what exactly?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Death Angel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> School shootings are seldom ideologically or politically motivated. This isn’t a left right issue.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to bet everything I own, he wasn't an NRA member.
> 
> Ill go farther. His politics leans LEFT.
Click to expand...


Frankly, I don't give a damn what his political leanings are. He needs to be swiftly escorted off this mortal plane.


----------



## Lewdog

jon_berzerk said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest should have been done?
> 
> It's really easy to point fingers and find a scapegoat to blame in hindsight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly we can't arrest people for crimes they haven't committed yet.  Could you imagine the outrage if we started doing that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no but a mental health referral should have been made
Click to expand...


For what?  Do you have any info that he threatened to kill anyone before today?  Was he suicidal?  How do you know he hadn't talked to one?  

You can't lock people up just because they are anti-social.  We don't have long term mental health hospitals anymore.  They got rid of those in the 80's.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

harmonica said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> many other's carrying guns!!
> 1. too late--he will kill some at least
> 2. most will not know who the gunman is!!--so the gunman can hide with the other kids and shoot again....if you don't know who the shooter is, and see someone with a pistol--what will you do?? he could be the gunman--maybe not--you HAVE to shoot
> 
> 
> 
> This is complete horseshit.
> 
> Everybody knows others can shoot them quickly.  How many are going to pull their gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what-??--with people running around with guns--no one will no who the shooter is--especially when the police get there
> 
> here's an example--there's a shooting in Walmart or a mall--you meet up with someone with a gun.....what will you do??  tell me what will be your reaction??
> both of you do not know if the other is the gunman
Click to expand...


Why would someone intent on shooting people be walking around just carrying a gun?

You really have not thought this through! What is it was an off-duty or plain-clothes police officer?

If there is a shooting at Walmart, you better be getting you ass to Target where it is safe instead of worrying about who is carrying a gun.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

theDoctorisIn said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These types are almost invariably found to have been identified previously as a threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that mean, exactly?
> 
> Identified by who? What sort of threat? Why are they a threat?
Click to expand...


Review the cases.  The answer is within your grasp.


----------



## depotoo

One student mentioned he had known him in alternative school and tried to stay away from him.  Troubled students or those with discipline problems are shipped off to those schools, so he had enough history to have landed there.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Billy_Kinetta said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These types are almost invariably found to have been identified previously as a threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that mean, exactly?
> 
> Identified by who? What sort of threat? Why are they a threat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Review the cases.  The answer is within your grasp.
Click to expand...


What "cases"?

Either you're full of shit, or you've got some magic access to information that none of us have. 

Which is it?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Lewdog said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest should have been done?
> 
> It's really easy to point fingers and find a scapegoat to blame in hindsight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly we can't arrest people for crimes they haven't committed yet.  Could you imagine the outrage if we started doing that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no but a mental health referral should have been made
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For what?  Do you have any info that he threatened to kill anyone before today?  Was he suicidal?  How do you know he hadn't talked to one?
> 
> You can't lock people up just because they are anti-social.  We don't have long term mental health hospitals anymore.  They got rid of those in the 80's.
Click to expand...


That's half the problem.  Bring them back.


----------



## bodecea

KeiserC said:


> Legislate good judgement and universal morality....


How?


----------



## depotoo

skye said:


> Can anybody confirm or deny this please?
> 
> I heard the school had a fire drill earlier.


At the beginning of the day.  And just before the day was over it went off again.  Some are saying the second time may have been him pulling it.


----------



## bodecea

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodie.
> 
> 
> 
> Care to compare with Chicago Illinois?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why Chicago?   They are only ranked 25th with Orlando FL ranked 20th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Chicago has strict gun control as opposed to Florida which apparently is awash with guns! Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell me....you are the one who jumped from talking about Florida to talking about Chicago IL.   I just brought the discussion back to Florida.   Couldn't you see that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weasel.
Click to expand...

So, you cannot focus on the topic of the thread and have to call names.   Pathetic.


----------



## Lewdog

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest should have been done?
> 
> It's really easy to point fingers and find a scapegoat to blame in hindsight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly we can't arrest people for crimes they haven't committed yet.  Could you imagine the outrage if we started doing that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no but a mental health referral should have been made
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For what?  Do you have any info that he threatened to kill anyone before today?  Was he suicidal?  How do you know he hadn't talked to one?
> 
> You can't lock people up just because they are anti-social.  We don't have long term mental health hospitals anymore.  They got rid of those in the 80's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's half the problem.  Bring them back.
Click to expand...


Blame that on Reagan.


----------



## Death Angel

TemplarKormac said:


> Frankly, I don't give a damn what his political leanings are. He needs to be swiftly escorted off this mortal plane.


I don't care what you care about.

We need to understand the thinking that breeds these killers. Constitutionalists don't create these killers. The left, however, breeds them like flies.


----------



## depotoo

The teachers had been told last year he was not allowed on campus if carrying a backpack, as he had previously threatened students and others before.





theDoctorisIn said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest should have been done?
> 
> It's really easy to point fingers and find a scapegoat to blame in hindsight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly we can't arrest people for crimes they haven't committed yet.  Could you imagine the outrage if we started doing that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no but a mental health referral should have been made
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> You have no information to go on other than rumors and tweets, and yet you've determined the all the answers.
Click to expand...


----------



## WillowTree

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to compare with Chicago Illinois?
> 
> 
> 
> Why Chicago?   They are only ranked 25th with Orlando FL ranked 20th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Chicago has strict gun control as opposed to Florida which apparently is awash with guns! Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell me....you are the one who jumped from talking about Florida to talking about Chicago IL.   I just brought the discussion back to Florida.   Couldn't you see that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weasel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you cannot focus on the topic of the thread and have to call names.   Pathetic.
Click to expand...

Ewe got a twist in yer britches bout something?


----------



## skye

why the shooter,  Nicolas Cruz  posted Allahu Akbar in his instagram?  

nikolas cruz (@cruz_nikolas) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## bodecea

miketx said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> like I said --there's no arguing if they don't even care about a whole class of kindergarteners being slaughtered
> 
> if something isn't working--year after year after year---you have to try something else
> and things aren't working now --are they???
> we keep sticking our fingers in the fire year after year after year
> 
> 
> 
> Right. We should try ending gun free murder zones and letting teachers who want to carry do so. Thats' the only way to stop it.
Click to expand...

Will make parent conferences more interesting.


----------



## KeiserC

bodecea said:


> KeiserC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legislate good judgement and universal morality....
> 
> 
> 
> How?
Click to expand...

Exactly my point....


----------



## RhinelandCityLimits

Flash said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Florida is a state drowning in guns. thanks in large part to people like Gov. Rick Scott.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Florida and I have 50 firearms.  It is great to live in a state that protects our Constitutional rights.  God bless Florida and god bless Rick Scott.  MAGA Baby!
Click to expand...

That's ironically fun-ny phallic fondeling  retort fein...too, denthead diva


----------



## bodecea

miketx said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have we blamed the NRA yet?
> 
> 
> 
> We blamed Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? The shooter looks white to me? Of course he may be a muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t know why. Because people are stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That or they realize muzzies do shit like this.
Click to expand...

As do other kinds of people.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

theDoctorisIn said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These types are almost invariably found to have been identified previously as a threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that mean, exactly?
> 
> Identified by who? What sort of threat? Why are they a threat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Review the cases.  The answer is within your grasp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "cases"?
> 
> Either you're full of shit, or you've got some magic access to information that none of us have.
> 
> Which is it?
Click to expand...


For you, I recommend Prevagen™.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Death Angel said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, I don't give a damn what his political leanings are. He needs to be swiftly escorted off this mortal plane.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what you care about.
> 
> We need to understand the thinking that breeds these killers. Constitutionalists don't create these killers. The left, however, breeds them like flies.
Click to expand...


That's enough! 

I'm going to try to stomach some dinner now.


----------



## bodecea

skye said:


> Has anybody noticed that these shootings always happen in gun-free zones?


With armed cops there....may the gods bless you for saying that.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Lewdog said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest should have been done?
> 
> It's really easy to point fingers and find a scapegoat to blame in hindsight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly we can't arrest people for crimes they haven't committed yet.  Could you imagine the outrage if we started doing that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no but a mental health referral should have been made
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For what?  Do you have any info that he threatened to kill anyone before today?  Was he suicidal?  How do you know he hadn't talked to one?
> 
> You can't lock people up just because they are anti-social.  We don't have long term mental health hospitals anymore.  They got rid of those in the 80's.
Click to expand...



well that is what is being reported 

he was on the radar of officials 

to include that he was not allowed on campus with a back pack


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lewdog said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> it['s called a suicide, not a school shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it a shooting in a school?
> 
> Many of the gun nutters in this thread blame these incidents on mental illness... well seeing someone blow their brains out in front of you causes serious negative mental effects.  Not all damages to a person have to be physical.  If you've ever found a dead person, or seen someone die in front of you, you'd understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he did it in FRONT of someone?
> 
> Where did you read that?
> 
> keep grasping straws, lew...
> 
> I'm tired of your, and the other bedwetters, crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you are?  Maybe you should step down from being a mod then?  Seems pretty hard to be unbiased with that type of statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> What planet are YOU from?  The mods here are as biased as the rest of us, and rightfully so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mods aren't supposed to be biased.  They are allowed their opinions, but they aren't supposed to be biased... especially making a comment like they are fed up with an entire group in a political spectrum.
Click to expand...




Lewdog said:


> especially making a comment like they are fed up with an entire group in a political spectrum.



Did I say dems?  republicans? green party?

I'm only biased against the idiots that only read half the information on a subject, and crow that's all there is.

(Like you)

half, if that, of the school shootings on your list are actual 'school' shootings.

but, you've got your number, and you're not bothered by the actual facts.

I feel VERY sorry for you


----------



## jon_berzerk

depotoo said:


> The teachers had been told last year he was not allowed on campus if carrying a backpack, as he had previously threatened students and others before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest should have been done?
> 
> It's really easy to point fingers and find a scapegoat to blame in hindsight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly we can't arrest people for crimes they haven't committed yet.  Could you imagine the outrage if we started doing that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no but a mental health referral should have been made
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> You have no information to go on other than rumors and tweets, and yet you've determined the all the answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

indeed he has


----------



## kaz

Lewdog said:


> The long, shameful list of school shootings in America



Imagine how much we could change things if administrators and teachers could be armed and shooters didn't know who is armed.  That could have saved a lot of lives today.

The liberals are all fist pumping each other that 17 died.  Every body is in their mind a political win for them


----------



## Lewdog

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it a shooting in a school?
> 
> Many of the gun nutters in this thread blame these incidents on mental illness... well seeing someone blow their brains out in front of you causes serious negative mental effects.  Not all damages to a person have to be physical.  If you've ever found a dead person, or seen someone die in front of you, you'd understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he did it in FRONT of someone?
> 
> Where did you read that?
> 
> keep grasping straws, lew...
> 
> I'm tired of your, and the other bedwetters, crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you are?  Maybe you should step down from being a mod then?  Seems pretty hard to be unbiased with that type of statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> What planet are YOU from?  The mods here are as biased as the rest of us, and rightfully so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mods aren't supposed to be biased.  They are allowed their opinions, but they aren't supposed to be biased... especially making a comment like they are fed up with an entire group in a political spectrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> especially making a comment like they are fed up with an entire group in a political spectrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I say dems?  republicans? green party?
> 
> I'm only biased against the idiots that only read half the information on a subject, and crow that's all there is.
> 
> (Like you)
> 
> half, if that, of the school shootings on your list are actual 'school' shootings.
> 
> but, you've got your number, and you're not bothered by the actual facts.
> 
> I feel VERY sorry for you
Click to expand...


You should worry more about yourself.  Your bias was already proven the other day.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Faun said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, more people are killed by guns by other people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There, fixed that for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, those people were killed with a gun.
Click to expand...


They were killed by the person pulling the trigger.

Learn the difference


----------



## koshergrl

The kid was a mentally ill antifa nutbag who had threatened students there before. 

Why wasn't he locked up?

Because leftists approve of black-garbed, mentally ill commies shooting up schools. They don't want to prevent them.


----------



## depotoo

No armed cops.  The measure did not pass so they could carry.





bodecea said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody noticed that these shootings always happen in gun-free zones?
> 
> 
> 
> With armed cops there....may the gods bless you for saying that.
Click to expand...


----------



## conserveguy877

Any info about this terrorist's parents?


----------



## kaz

Lewdog said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just shredded that on another thread.
> 
> guy shooting a pellet gun at a bus is a 'school shooting'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that isn't one on the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's on this list:
> 
> 12 school shooting incidents have occurred in the U.S. so far in 2018
> 
> "A 32-year-old man was arrested after firing a pellet gun into a school bus. No children were injured, but a window on the bus was shattered."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's some local news site...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and that makes the  info wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It makes it wrong that you think because that one local news site lists a pellet gun shooting at a school bus as a school shooting that all the other sites must be as well.  That's just not logical.
Click to expand...


That shows the bias by the writer, which calls everything they say into question.

Remember when I first read the article, I pointed right at their attempt to be vague what constitutes a "shooting"


----------



## Lewdog

kaz said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> The long, shameful list of school shootings in America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how much we could change things if administrators and teachers could be armed and shooters didn't know who is armed.  That could have saved a lot of lives today.
> 
> The liberals are all fist pumping each other that 17 died.  Every body is in their mind a political win for them
Click to expand...


No one is pumping fists over kids dying.  

The problem is, when one of these events happens gun rights people say it isn't the time to talk about new laws... but when is?  Next week when the next shooting happens?  Or the week after that?  Or maybe the week after that?

Congress won't even pass a law to prevent people on terrorist watch lists from buying guns.


----------



## koshergrl

*Vic Micolucci WJXT*‏Verified account @*WJXTvic*




"Everyone predicted it," a student said about the #*Parkland* shooting.




Vic Micolucci WJXT on Twitter


----------



## theDoctorisIn

depotoo said:


> The teachers had been told last year he was not allowed on campus if carrying a backpack, as he had previously threatened students and others before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest should have been done?
> 
> It's really easy to point fingers and find a scapegoat to blame in hindsight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly we can't arrest people for crimes they haven't committed yet.  Could you imagine the outrage if we started doing that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no but a mental health referral should have been made
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> You have no information to go on other than rumors and tweets, and yet you've determined the all the answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Ok. With that tint piece of out-of-context information, what do you think should have been done, that wasn't?


----------



## conserveguy877

koshergrl said:


> The kid was a mentally ill antifa nutbag who had threatened students there before.
> 
> Why wasn't he locked up?
> 
> Because leftists approve of black-garbed, mentally ill commies shooting up schools. They don't want to prevent them.



I want to know if this turd was a DACA kid. Or about his friends. This sounds like like immigration matter more and more.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it a shooting in a school?
> 
> Many of the gun nutters in this thread blame these incidents on mental illness... well seeing someone blow their brains out in front of you causes serious negative mental effects.  Not all damages to a person have to be physical.  If you've ever found a dead person, or seen someone die in front of you, you'd understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he did it in FRONT of someone?
> 
> Where did you read that?
> 
> keep grasping straws, lew...
> 
> I'm tired of your, and the other bedwetters, crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you are?  Maybe you should step down from being a mod then?  Seems pretty hard to be unbiased with that type of statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> What planet are YOU from?  The mods here are as biased as the rest of us, and rightfully so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mods aren't supposed to be biased.  They are allowed their opinions, but they aren't supposed to be biased... especially making a comment like they are fed up with an entire group in a political spectrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> especially making a comment like they are fed up with an entire group in a political spectrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I say dems?  republicans? green party?
> 
> I'm only biased against the idiots that only read half the information on a subject, and crow that's all there is.
> 
> (Like you)
> 
> half, if that, of the school shootings on your list are actual 'school' shootings.
> 
> but, you've got your number, and you're not bothered by the actual facts.
> 
> I feel VERY sorry for you
Click to expand...

Surely one is too many.


----------



## kaz

Timmy said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another mentally ill person who everybody knew was a threat..and yet who wasn't institutionalized before he killed people.
> 
> Cuz leftists think the inmates should run the asylum. They WANT crazy people to shoot up schools, because it justifies their demands that we remove guns from the population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gun nut move #1 .  Immediately declare that any gun control = a total ban on guns .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure if your kid were at the school, your first thought would have been, thank God that no one has a gun to shoot back, right?
> 
> The reason shooters keep going to schools and other gun free zones is ... wait for it ... that's where they know there are no ... wait for it again ... guns ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah .  We should have high school kids packing heat ?
Click to expand...


What an idiot, your typical crap.  I am talking about adults.  The administrators and teachers.  Just some of them.  You just need the shooter not to know who's armed.

Kids packing heat, what a useless dick you are


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Billy_Kinetta said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These types are almost invariably found to have been identified previously as a threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that mean, exactly?
> 
> Identified by who? What sort of threat? Why are they a threat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Review the cases.  The answer is within your grasp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "cases"?
> 
> Either you're full of shit, or you've got some magic access to information that none of us have.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For you, I recommend Prevagen™.
Click to expand...


So you're going to use the deaths of children as an excuse to troll and call me names?

You're quite the classy guy, aren't you?


----------



## Dr Grump

skye said:


> Has anybody noticed that these shootings always happen in gun-free zones?



no. But I have noticed that is doesn't happen in countries that have strict gun controls in place.


----------



## kaz

koshergrl said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another mentally ill person who everybody knew was a threat..and yet who wasn't institutionalized before he killed people.
> 
> Cuz leftists think the inmates should run the asylum. They WANT crazy people to shoot up schools, because it justifies their demands that we remove guns from the population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gun nut move #1 .  Immediately declare that any gun control = a total ban on guns .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure if your kid were at the school, your first thought would have been, thank God that no one has a gun to shoot back, right?
> 
> The reason shooters keep going to schools and other gun free zones is ... wait for it ... that's where they know there are no ... wait for it again ... guns ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah .  We should have high school kids packing heat ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Armed teachers, guards bolster school security in Israel
Click to expand...


17 dead, Timmy cheered 17 times


----------



## beagle9

Lewdog said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest should have been done?
> 
> It's really easy to point fingers and find a scapegoat to blame in hindsight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly we can't arrest people for crimes they haven't committed yet.  Could you imagine the outrage if we started doing that?
Click to expand...

. No, but we can identify the threat, and get the person help after removing them from the main population.  I mean if you ever worked in a prison, you would know exactly what is the correct answer to it all.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Its disappointing that Dale Smith hasnt been along to explain how this is a CIA false flag event.


----------



## KeiserC

Lewdog said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> The long, shameful list of school shootings in America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how much we could change things if administrators and teachers could be armed and shooters didn't know who is armed.  That could have saved a lot of lives today.
> 
> The liberals are all fist pumping each other that 17 died.  Every body is in their mind a political win for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is pumping fists over kids dying.
> 
> The problem is, when one of these events happens gun rights people say it isn't the time to talk about new laws... but when is?  Next week when the next shooting happens?  Or the week after that?  Or maybe the week after that?
> 
> Congress won't even pass a law to prevent people on terrorist watch lists from buying guns.
Click to expand...

I'm a 'gun rights' guy... I think it's time to 'talk' about new gun laws.... of the top of my head I think the 'reciprocity carry' legislation is spot on... I can give you a few more that I'd love to talk about if your so inclined...


----------



## kaz

Lewdog said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> The long, shameful list of school shootings in America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how much we could change things if administrators and teachers could be armed and shooters didn't know who is armed.  That could have saved a lot of lives today.
> 
> The liberals are all fist pumping each other that 17 died.  Every body is in their mind a political win for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is pumping fists over kids dying.
> 
> The problem is, when one of these events happens gun rights people say it isn't the time to talk about new laws... but when is?  Next week when the next shooting happens?  Or the week after that?  Or maybe the week after that?
> 
> Congress won't even pass a law to prevent people on terrorist watch lists from buying guns.
Click to expand...


Bull shit.  The first thing the liberals did here was to run to the board and start a thread cheering the carnage.  You know they love this, stop lying


----------



## bodecea

Tank said:


> Scary shit
> 
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


Thank the gods for the 2nd Amendment, Right?


----------



## skye

What puzzles me here is  - like I said- why did Nicolas Cruz, the shooter, wrote in his Instagram   ALLAHU AKBAR.

Don't you find that intriguing? Does anybody know why?


nikolas cruz (@cruz_nikolas) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

harmonica said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> what-??--with people running around with guns--no one will no who the shooter is--especially when the police get there
> 
> here's an example--there's a shooting in Walmart or a mall--you meet up with someone with a gun.....what will you do?? tell me what will be your reaction??
> both of you do not know if the other is the gunman
> 
> 
> 
> This is bullshit.
> 
> I am only drawing and shooting someone shooting at me.  Don't shoot at me.  Don't get shot.
> 
> Get your what/if scenarios the fuck out of here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> real dumb aren't you
> if many people are armed you will not know who the shooter is---he can shoot anyone he wants--you're dead
Click to expand...


How do the cops seem to figure it out all the time?


----------



## Lewdog

beagle9 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest should have been done?
> 
> It's really easy to point fingers and find a scapegoat to blame in hindsight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly we can't arrest people for crimes they haven't committed yet.  Could you imagine the outrage if we started doing that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . No, but we can identify the threat, and get the person help after removing them from the main population.  I mean if you ever worked in a prison, you would know exactly what is the correct answer to it all.
Click to expand...


You can't lock up people for something you think they might do.  We have no idea yet what kind of help he might have gotten.  

Lots of people go to sites on how to make a bomb that NEVER shoot up a school.  You can't lock someone up for watching a video.


----------



## koshergrl

theDoctorisIn said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> These types are almost invariably found to have been identified previously as a threat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that mean, exactly?
> 
> Identified by who? What sort of threat? Why are they a threat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Review the cases.  The answer is within your grasp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "cases"?
> 
> Either you're full of shit, or you've got some magic access to information that none of us have.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For you, I recommend Prevagen™.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to use the deaths of children as an excuse to troll and call me names?
> 
> You're quite the classy guy, aren't you?
Click to expand...


So you're going to shut down the dialogue that correctly identifies leftists as being directly responsible for the shooting up of our schools?

Of course you are. 

Everybody knew this kid was a threat. Including the leftist school admin. 
Vic Micolucci WJXT on Twitter


----------



## kaz

KeiserC said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> The long, shameful list of school shootings in America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how much we could change things if administrators and teachers could be armed and shooters didn't know who is armed.  That could have saved a lot of lives today.
> 
> The liberals are all fist pumping each other that 17 died.  Every body is in their mind a political win for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is pumping fists over kids dying.
> 
> The problem is, when one of these events happens gun rights people say it isn't the time to talk about new laws... but when is?  Next week when the next shooting happens?  Or the week after that?  Or maybe the week after that?
> 
> Congress won't even pass a law to prevent people on terrorist watch lists from buying guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a 'gun rights' guy... I think it's time for new laws.... of the top of my head I think the 'reciprocity carry' legislation is spot on... I can give you a few more that I'd love to talk about if your so inclined...
Click to expand...


I would be.  I started a thread to get ideas like that.  Would love to hear yours.

Keeping guns from criminals - liberals, what is your plan?


----------



## Lewdog

kaz said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> The long, shameful list of school shootings in America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how much we could change things if administrators and teachers could be armed and shooters didn't know who is armed.  That could have saved a lot of lives today.
> 
> The liberals are all fist pumping each other that 17 died.  Every body is in their mind a political win for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is pumping fists over kids dying.
> 
> The problem is, when one of these events happens gun rights people say it isn't the time to talk about new laws... but when is?  Next week when the next shooting happens?  Or the week after that?  Or maybe the week after that?
> 
> Congress won't even pass a law to prevent people on terrorist watch lists from buying guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull shit.  The first thing the liberals did here was to run to the board and start a thread cheering the carnage.  You know they love this, stop lying
Click to expand...


You pick out one or two people for that, and I can point towards one or two on the other side stepping on the dead bodies of the kids to say they wouldn't have been killed if MORE people had guns.


----------



## abu afak

WillHaftawaite said:


> They were killed by the person pulling the trigger.
> 
> Learn the difference


This shooting was about 10 miles from where I sit.

Mental illness like Schizophrenia doesn't fully develop until late teens/early twenties.
Other mental illness doesn't either.

We can't control minds, or put almosts in jail forever, but we can control guns much better than we do now.
But YOU and the NRA aren't going to let that happen.
`


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lewdog said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> The long, shameful list of school shootings in America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how much we could change things if administrators and teachers could be armed and shooters didn't know who is armed.  That could have saved a lot of lives today.
> 
> The liberals are all fist pumping each other that 17 died.  Every body is in their mind a political win for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is pumping fists over kids dying.
> 
> The problem is, when one of these events happens gun rights people say it isn't the time to talk about new laws... but when is?  Next week when the next shooting happens?  Or the week after that?  Or maybe the week after that?
> 
> Congress won't even pass a law to prevent people on terrorist watch lists from buying guns.
Click to expand...




Lewdog said:


> The problem is, when one of these events happens gun rights people say it isn't the time to talk about new laws...



What 'new' laws would stop things like this that the thousands of laws already on the books won't stop



Lewdog said:


> Congress won't even pass a law to prevent people on terrorist watch lists from buying guns.



Referring to the No Fly List?

That had well known terrorists like Teddy Kennedy and Cat Stevens listed?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

kaz said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> The long, shameful list of school shootings in America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how much we could change things if administrators and teachers could be armed and shooters didn't know who is armed.  That could have saved a lot of lives today.
> 
> The liberals are all fist pumping each other that 17 died.  Every body is in their mind a political win for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is pumping fists over kids dying.
> 
> The problem is, when one of these events happens gun rights people say it isn't the time to talk about new laws... but when is?  Next week when the next shooting happens?  Or the week after that?  Or maybe the week after that?
> 
> Congress won't even pass a law to prevent people on terrorist watch lists from buying guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull shit.  The first thing the liberals did here was to run to the board and start a thread cheering the carnage.  You know they love this, stop lying
Click to expand...


And the first thing that Conservative did was to run to the board and blame it on Muslims, or immigrants.

Your side has no moral high ground here.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

beagle9 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest should have been done?
> 
> It's really easy to point fingers and find a scapegoat to blame in hindsight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly we can't arrest people for crimes they haven't committed yet.  Could you imagine the outrage if we started doing that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . No, but we can identify the threat, and get the person help after removing them from the main population.  I mean if you ever worked in a prison, you would know exactly what is the correct answer to it all.
Click to expand...

Mental health provision is underfunded all over the world. Nutters dont vote and neither do they contribute to party funds.


----------



## bodecea

Flash said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuban?
> 
> 
> 
> MS 13?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's an Los Angeles, CA group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ewe need some remediation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Florida....we are talking Florida....not Chicago....not Los Angeles.   Focus, sweetheart!   Focus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Florida is the 4th most populist state and we have millions of firearms and millions of CWPs and yet we have less shootings and less killings in a year than just one Moon Bat city (Chicago) with the strictest gun control laws in the country.
Click to expand...

No.  Even Orlando alone has more killings in one year than Chicago.


----------



## conserveguy877

This terrorist shooter should get the death penalty under Florida law.


----------



## Lewdog

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> The long, shameful list of school shootings in America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how much we could change things if administrators and teachers could be armed and shooters didn't know who is armed.  That could have saved a lot of lives today.
> 
> The liberals are all fist pumping each other that 17 died.  Every body is in their mind a political win for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is pumping fists over kids dying.
> 
> The problem is, when one of these events happens gun rights people say it isn't the time to talk about new laws... but when is?  Next week when the next shooting happens?  Or the week after that?  Or maybe the week after that?
> 
> Congress won't even pass a law to prevent people on terrorist watch lists from buying guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is, when one of these events happens gun rights people say it isn't the time to talk about new laws...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What 'new' laws would stop things like this that the thousands of laws already on the books won't stop
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congress won't even pass a law to prevent people on terrorist watch lists from buying guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Referring to the No Fly List.
> 
> That had well known terrorists like Teddy Kennedy and Cat Stevens listed?
Click to expand...


What new laws?  Well for one, it is ridiculous how easy it is for someone to get an AR-15.  Have you seen the video of the shooting and how many shots were popped off by a single shooter?

A No-fly list that negatively effects so few people like them, that could easily be cleared up?  So now you are more worried about them having to go through a little more red tape to get a gun, compared to making it harder for potential terrorist not being able to.  Wow...


----------



## KeiserC

kaz said:


> KeiserC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> The long, shameful list of school shootings in America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how much we could change things if administrators and teachers could be armed and shooters didn't know who is armed.  That could have saved a lot of lives today.
> 
> The liberals are all fist pumping each other that 17 died.  Every body is in their mind a political win for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is pumping fists over kids dying.
> 
> The problem is, when one of these events happens gun rights people say it isn't the time to talk about new laws... but when is?  Next week when the next shooting happens?  Or the week after that?  Or maybe the week after that?
> 
> Congress won't even pass a law to prevent people on terrorist watch lists from buying guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a 'gun rights' guy... I think it's time for new laws.... of the top of my head I think the 'reciprocity carry' legislation is spot on... I can give you a few more that I'd love to talk about if your so inclined...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would be.  I started a thread to get ideas like that.  Would love to hear yours.
> 
> Keeping guns from criminals - liberals, what is your plan?
Click to expand...

Legislate that all 'gun free zones' have armed professionals guarding them.  This would be cost prohibitive, discouraging 'GFZ's' in the first place, which is the best thing that we could hope for... legally armed citizenry free to carry in those "zones".


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

abu afak said:


> This shooting was about 10 miles from where I sit.
> 
> Mental illness like Schizophrenia doesn't fully develop until late teens/early twenties.
> Other mental illness doesn't either.
> 
> We can't control minds, or put almosts in jail forever, but we can control guns much better than we do now.
> But YOU and the NRA aren't going to let that happen.
> `



Since there are already VOLUMES of laws "controlling" those evil guns.....and still, the evil guns force innocent people to do things like this....what can you suggest without infringing on the Constitution?


----------



## kaz

Lewdog said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> The long, shameful list of school shootings in America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how much we could change things if administrators and teachers could be armed and shooters didn't know who is armed.  That could have saved a lot of lives today.
> 
> The liberals are all fist pumping each other that 17 died.  Every body is in their mind a political win for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is pumping fists over kids dying.
> 
> The problem is, when one of these events happens gun rights people say it isn't the time to talk about new laws... but when is?  Next week when the next shooting happens?  Or the week after that?  Or maybe the week after that?
> 
> Congress won't even pass a law to prevent people on terrorist watch lists from buying guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull shit.  The first thing the liberals did here was to run to the board and start a thread cheering the carnage.  You know they love this, stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You pick out one or two people for that, and I can point towards one or two on the other side stepping on the dead bodies of the kids to say they wouldn't have been killed if MORE people had guns.
Click to expand...


There are probably some.  But the left loves to politicize death, it's a huge thing to them.

There is no way to keep 300 million guns from a psycho.  Just having a few guns among unknown admins and teachers and the shooting not knowing which ones would have saved a lot of lives and likely prevented the shooting.

There's an obvious reason why the vast number of shootings are in so called gun free zones.  Problem being that sign is a "criminals come here" sign.  Law abiding citizens are the ones who abide by the law.  Who saw that coming?

Leftists want only government to be armed.  Are they cheering the propaganda for this?  You betcha, most of them are


----------



## Hugo Furst

abu afak said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were killed by the person pulling the trigger.
> 
> Learn the difference
> 
> 
> 
> This shooting was about 10 miles from where I sit.
> 
> Mental illness like Schizophrenia doesn't fully develop until late teens/early twenties.
> Other mental illness doesn't either.
> 
> We can't control minds, or put almosts in jail forever, but we can control guns much better than we do now.
> But YOU and the NRA aren't going to let that happen.
> `
Click to expand...


they had a LOT of gun control in Chicago until recently.

How did that work out?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

koshergrl said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that mean, exactly?
> 
> Identified by who? What sort of threat? Why are they a threat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Review the cases.  The answer is within your grasp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "cases"?
> 
> Either you're full of shit, or you've got some magic access to information that none of us have.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For you, I recommend Prevagen™.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to use the deaths of children as an excuse to troll and call me names?
> 
> You're quite the classy guy, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to shut down the dialogue that correctly identifies leftists as being directly responsible for the shooting up of our schools?
> 
> Of course you are.
> 
> Everybody knew this kid was a threat. Including the leftist school admin.
> Vic Micolucci WJXT on Twitter
Click to expand...


I don't believe I was talking to you, disgusting piece of shit. 

Go back to using dead kids for your political satisfaction, adults are talking here.


----------



## Geaux4it

abu afak said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were killed by the person pulling the trigger.
> 
> Learn the difference
> 
> 
> 
> This shooting was about 10 miles from where I sit.
> 
> Mental illness like Schizophrenia doesn't fully develop until late teens/early twenties.
> Other mental illness doesn't either.
> 
> We can't control minds, or put almosts in jail forever, but we can control guns much better than we do now.
> But YOU and the NRA aren't going to let that happen.
> `
Click to expand...


Please, provide us some examples

-Geaux


----------



## beagle9

Dr Grump said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody noticed that these shootings always happen in gun-free zones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no. But I have noticed that is doesn't happen in countries that have strict gun controls in place.
Click to expand...

. Quit wasting valuable time on the idea of gun control in the form of disarming the good citizens, and work to identify who the bad guy's are.  We all know who they are, but the do gooder liberal/left has to be dealt with first. Meaning the left has got to get out of the way on the issue if can't handle it, and let the country get back to unifying again with the right folks in order to handle it. 

Once unifed, and agreements are starting to form again, then we will be able to combat these evils that have developed in this nation now together.


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> Keeping guns from criminals - liberals, what is your plan?


I'm no liberal, but this is my plan:

1) Get rid of all semi auto/those capable of being converted to full auto guns
2) Compulsory back ground checks
3) Lock up underground gun dealers
4) License all gun owners

Only thing I definitely WOULDN'T do is register firearms. Waste of time.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Lewdog said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> The long, shameful list of school shootings in America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how much we could change things if administrators and teachers could be armed and shooters didn't know who is armed.  That could have saved a lot of lives today.
> 
> The liberals are all fist pumping each other that 17 died.  Every body is in their mind a political win for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is pumping fists over kids dying.
> 
> The problem is, when one of these events happens gun rights people say it isn't the time to talk about new laws... but when is?  Next week when the next shooting happens?  Or the week after that?  Or maybe the week after that?
> 
> Congress won't even pass a law to prevent people on terrorist watch lists from buying guns.
Click to expand...



Don't you think first they should enforce the laws on the books, before new laws?


Anyone who is in AA or in NA or been to rehab according to the law can not own a firearm. Or been diagnosed with mental problems...


Heck you would eliminate at least 30% of americans, even Bush jr, Bill Clinton and Obama would be prohibited from owning a fire arm based on their past drug use.



Gun Control Act of 1968 - Wikipedia




.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

theDoctorisIn said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> These types are almost invariably found to have been identified previously as a threat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that mean, exactly?
> 
> Identified by who? What sort of threat? Why are they a threat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Review the cases.  The answer is within your grasp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "cases"?
> 
> Either you're full of shit, or you've got some magic access to information that none of us have.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For you, I recommend Prevagen™.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to use the deaths of children as an excuse to troll and call me names?
> 
> You're quite the classy guy, aren't you?
Click to expand...


Look up the reports on each of the incidents.  You will find that most of the perps had been noted by school officials or police at one or more times.

I've no time to write you a book.  Stop being so childish.


----------



## Lewdog

kaz said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> The long, shameful list of school shootings in America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how much we could change things if administrators and teachers could be armed and shooters didn't know who is armed.  That could have saved a lot of lives today.
> 
> The liberals are all fist pumping each other that 17 died.  Every body is in their mind a political win for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is pumping fists over kids dying.
> 
> The problem is, when one of these events happens gun rights people say it isn't the time to talk about new laws... but when is?  Next week when the next shooting happens?  Or the week after that?  Or maybe the week after that?
> 
> Congress won't even pass a law to prevent people on terrorist watch lists from buying guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull shit.  The first thing the liberals did here was to run to the board and start a thread cheering the carnage.  You know they love this, stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You pick out one or two people for that, and I can point towards one or two on the other side stepping on the dead bodies of the kids to say they wouldn't have been killed if MORE people had guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are probably some.  But the left loves to politicize death, it's a huge thing to them.
> 
> There is no way to keep 300 million guns from a psycho.  Just having a few guns among unknown admins and teachers and the shooting not knowing which ones would have saved a lot of lives and likely prevented the shooting.
> 
> There's an obvious reason why the vast number of shootings are in so called gun free zones.  Problem being that sign is a "criminals come here" sign.  Law abiding citizens are the ones who abide by the law.  Who saw that coming?
> 
> Leftists want only government to be armed.  Are they cheering the propaganda for this?  You betcha, most of them are
Click to expand...


Yes there is a real good reason so many shootings happen in gun free zones...  it's because they are places that are often the most vulnerable for people to kill people.  But if he hadn't had access to an AR-15... chances are he wouldn't have been able to kill so many people.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Lewdog said:


> What new laws?  Well for one, it is ridiculous how easy it is for someone to get an AR-15.  Have you seen the video of the shooting and how many shots were popped off by a single shooter?
> 
> A No-fly list that negatively effects so few people like them, that could easily be cleared up?  So now you are more worried about them having to go through a little more red tape to get a gun, compared to making it harder for potential terrorist not being able to.  Wow...



Unfortunately freedom is NOT FREE and giving up Liberty to buy a bit of false security is a foolish endeavor.
.
The cost to a society of 320,000,000 people to keep government in check is that .0000000000000000000001% of the population MIGHT experience a bit of violence in their lifetimes.

Sorry but there is no other way.   People who give up their guns for a bit of safety will end up like Venezuela.


----------



## Dr Grump

beagle9 said:


> Quit wasting valuable time on the idea of gun control in the form of disarming the good citizens, and work to identify who the bad guy's are.  We all know who they are, but the do gooder liberal/left has to be dealt with first. Meaning the left has got to get out of the way on the issue if can't handle it, and let the country get back to unifying again with the right folks in order to handle it.
> 
> Once unifed, and agreements are starting to form again, then we will be able to combat these evils that have developed in this nation now together.



So you want to ignore what works in other countries? As long as you have your peashooter by your side you don't give a shit about kids being shot up. How thoughtful of you.


----------



## kaz

theDoctorisIn said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> The long, shameful list of school shootings in America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how much we could change things if administrators and teachers could be armed and shooters didn't know who is armed.  That could have saved a lot of lives today.
> 
> The liberals are all fist pumping each other that 17 died.  Every body is in their mind a political win for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is pumping fists over kids dying.
> 
> The problem is, when one of these events happens gun rights people say it isn't the time to talk about new laws... but when is?  Next week when the next shooting happens?  Or the week after that?  Or maybe the week after that?
> 
> Congress won't even pass a law to prevent people on terrorist watch lists from buying guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull shit.  The first thing the liberals did here was to run to the board and start a thread cheering the carnage.  You know they love this, stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the first thing that Conservative did was to run to the board and blame it on Muslims, or immigrants.
> 
> Your side has no moral high ground here.
Click to expand...


I looked at the start of the thread and I don't see that.

Generally it would have been a good bet, though not as much for a school shooting.

It's sick how the carnage keeps growing in these and it's the left who keeps insisting that we keep it safe for shooters to do so.  Every time, no one is shooting back.  The left's plans are working


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Billy_Kinetta said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that mean, exactly?
> 
> Identified by who? What sort of threat? Why are they a threat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Review the cases.  The answer is within your grasp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "cases"?
> 
> Either you're full of shit, or you've got some magic access to information that none of us have.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For you, I recommend Prevagen™.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to use the deaths of children as an excuse to troll and call me names?
> 
> You're quite the classy guy, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look up the reports on each of the incidents.  You will find that most of the perps had been noted by school officials or police at one or more times.
> 
> I've no time to write you a book.  Stop being so childish.
Click to expand...


How many thousands of kids have been "noted" that never shot up a school?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping guns from criminals - liberals, what is your plan?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no liberal, but this is my plan:
Click to expand...


1) Get rid of all semi auto/those capable of being converted to full auto guns  *NO*
2) Compulsory back ground checks  *GOT 'EM*
3) Lock up underground gun dealers  *WHAT IS AN UNDERGROUND GUN DEALER?*
4) License all gun owners  *NO.  NO LICENSE IS REQUIRED TO EXERCISE A CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHT.*


----------



## kaz

KeiserC said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KeiserC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> The long, shameful list of school shootings in America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how much we could change things if administrators and teachers could be armed and shooters didn't know who is armed.  That could have saved a lot of lives today.
> 
> The liberals are all fist pumping each other that 17 died.  Every body is in their mind a political win for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is pumping fists over kids dying.
> 
> The problem is, when one of these events happens gun rights people say it isn't the time to talk about new laws... but when is?  Next week when the next shooting happens?  Or the week after that?  Or maybe the week after that?
> 
> Congress won't even pass a law to prevent people on terrorist watch lists from buying guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a 'gun rights' guy... I think it's time for new laws.... of the top of my head I think the 'reciprocity carry' legislation is spot on... I can give you a few more that I'd love to talk about if your so inclined...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would be.  I started a thread to get ideas like that.  Would love to hear yours.
> 
> Keeping guns from criminals - liberals, what is your plan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Legislate that all 'gun free zones' have armed professionals guarding them.  This would be cost prohibitive, discouraging 'GFZ's' in the first place, which is the best thing that we could hope for... legally armed citizenry free to carry in those "zones".
Click to expand...


I agree with that on public property.  Private property should be the rules of the owner


----------



## skye

By the way.....

This tragedy happened in Debbie Wasserman Schultz Distric (FL-23)  

Just letting you know. That's all.


----------



## Faun

TemplarKormac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, more people are killed by guns by other people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There, fixed that for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, those people were killed with a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, by another person. The gun can't kill people by itself. You seem to forget that there's _always_ a person behind the gun in situations like these.
Click to expand...

So? If the asshole today didn’t have a gun, he wouldn’t have been able to kill 17 people.


----------



## Lewdog

kaz said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> The long, shameful list of school shootings in America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how much we could change things if administrators and teachers could be armed and shooters didn't know who is armed.  That could have saved a lot of lives today.
> 
> The liberals are all fist pumping each other that 17 died.  Every body is in their mind a political win for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is pumping fists over kids dying.
> 
> The problem is, when one of these events happens gun rights people say it isn't the time to talk about new laws... but when is?  Next week when the next shooting happens?  Or the week after that?  Or maybe the week after that?
> 
> Congress won't even pass a law to prevent people on terrorist watch lists from buying guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull shit.  The first thing the liberals did here was to run to the board and start a thread cheering the carnage.  You know they love this, stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the first thing that Conservative did was to run to the board and blame it on Muslims, or immigrants.
> 
> Your side has no moral high ground here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I looked at the start of the thread and I don't see that.
> 
> Generally it would have been a good bet, though not as much for a school shooting.
> 
> It's sick how the carnage keeps growing in these and it's the left who keeps insisting that we keep it safe for shooters to do so.  Every time, no one is shooting back.  The left's plans are working
Click to expand...


Putting more guns in schools and asking teachers to be Wyatt Earp isn't going to solve the problem.  A shoot out in a school?  You think that's the answer?


----------



## koshergrl

theDoctorisIn said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Review the cases.  The answer is within your grasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "cases"?
> 
> Either you're full of shit, or you've got some magic access to information that none of us have.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For you, I recommend Prevagen™.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to use the deaths of children as an excuse to troll and call me names?
> 
> You're quite the classy guy, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to shut down the dialogue that correctly identifies leftists as being directly responsible for the shooting up of our schools?
> 
> Of course you are.
> 
> Everybody knew this kid was a threat. Including the leftist school admin.
> Vic Micolucci WJXT on Twitter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe I was talking to you, disgusting piece of shit.
> 
> Go back to using dead kids for your political satisfaction, adults are talking here.
Click to expand...


"Another student told CBS News about the suspect, “The kid was crazy. I had engineering with him a couple years ago and he wasn’t allowed to come to school with a backpack and he would threaten students and break glass and get into fights so he got kicked out of school.”

Why wasn't he locked up? Everybody knew he was crazy, the school was certainly aware of it. 

I'll tell you why. Because leftists don't believe in preventing child murder. 

Breaking: Active shooter at Florida high school, at least 20 injured; Update: Suspect in custody; Update: Banned from campus? Update: At least 17 dead; Update: "The kid was crazy"; Update: Coach stepped in front of bullets


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

theDoctorisIn said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Review the cases.  The answer is within your grasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "cases"?
> 
> Either you're full of shit, or you've got some magic access to information that none of us have.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For you, I recommend Prevagen™.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to use the deaths of children as an excuse to troll and call me names?
> 
> You're quite the classy guy, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look up the reports on each of the incidents.  You will find that most of the perps had been noted by school officials or police at one or more times.
> 
> I've no time to write you a book.  Stop being so childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many thousands of kids have been "noted" that never shot up a school?
Click to expand...


You tell me.  Be specific.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Faun said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, more people are killed by guns by other people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There, fixed that for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, those people were killed with a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, by another person. The gun can't kill people by itself. You seem to forget that there's _always_ a person behind the gun in situations like these.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? If the asshole today didn’t have a gun, he wouldn’t have been able to kill 17 people.
Click to expand...

A knife? A bomb?

YES! He would have.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

kaz said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> The long, shameful list of school shootings in America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how much we could change things if administrators and teachers could be armed and shooters didn't know who is armed.  That could have saved a lot of lives today.
> 
> The liberals are all fist pumping each other that 17 died.  Every body is in their mind a political win for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is pumping fists over kids dying.
> 
> The problem is, when one of these events happens gun rights people say it isn't the time to talk about new laws... but when is?  Next week when the next shooting happens?  Or the week after that?  Or maybe the week after that?
> 
> Congress won't even pass a law to prevent people on terrorist watch lists from buying guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull shit.  The first thing the liberals did here was to run to the board and start a thread cheering the carnage.  You know they love this, stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the first thing that Conservative did was to run to the board and blame it on Muslims, or immigrants.
> 
> Your side has no moral high ground here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I looked at the start of the thread and I don't see that.
> 
> Generally it would have been a good bet, though not as much for a school shooting.
> 
> It's sick how the carnage keeps growing in these and it's the left who keeps insisting that we keep it safe for shooters to do so.  Every time, no one is shooting back.  The left's plans are working
Click to expand...


See post #9. First page.

"Shooting back" is only a solution to people who watch too many action movies.


----------



## beagle9

depotoo said:


> One student mentioned he had known him in alternative school and tried to stay away from him.  Troubled students or those with discipline problems are shipped off to those schools, so he had enough history to have landed there.


. Ok, then he should have been expelled from school altogether...  Next he should have been told to get himself a job by his fed up family, and hopefully it will be a job on a construction crew.  Hopefully the boss is a super tough and mean bastard that has more scars on him than a cut up pair of gloves.   Or drop his sorry ace smack dab in the middle of an ISIS stronghold, and let him fight his sorry ace back out of there. If he makes it, and does his job nicely, then make him a veteran who served his country, and had to earn his keep by fighting for his life doing so.  Hopefully it will change him for the better in any of the senarios, and that use to be the way that it was.  But do it before he goes completely stupid, and starts killing people's kids/family.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Billy_Kinetta said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What "cases"?
> 
> Either you're full of shit, or you've got some magic access to information that none of us have.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For you, I recommend Prevagen™.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to use the deaths of children as an excuse to troll and call me names?
> 
> You're quite the classy guy, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look up the reports on each of the incidents.  You will find that most of the perps had been noted by school officials or police at one or more times.
> 
> I've no time to write you a book.  Stop being so childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many thousands of kids have been "noted" that never shot up a school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tell me.  Be specific.
Click to expand...


No, clown shoes. You're the one with all the answers.


----------



## koshergrl

All the admin knew that he had threatened kids. 

But being leftist douchebags, they failed to act. They don't believe in locking up crazy people. Crazy people aren't a threat! How dare anybody even hint that they should be isolated and prevented from gunning down kids in our unguarded schools. 

After all, that's why we don't allow guns at school. If there were guns at school, nobody would get shot in them, and then lefties would never have anything approaching a legit argument for the disarming of the American people.


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping guns from criminals - liberals, what is your plan?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no liberal, but this is my plan:
> 
> 1) Get rid of all semi auto/those capable of being converted to full auto guns
> 2) Compulsory back ground checks
> 3) Lock up underground gun dealers
> 4) License all gun owners
> 
> Only thing I definitely WOULDN'T do is register firearms. Waste of time.
Click to expand...


You're not a liberal?  Saw the error of your ways?

How would any of those prevent school shootings?

There is one way to do that.  Allow admins and techers to arm themselves if they choose.  That would make shooters think twice about doing it and make them a lot more hesitant to run around shooting people.

Conservatives recognize that, leftists want more carnage and do everything they can to get it.  They use every shooting to push for making it easier for the next shooter to safely kill more people.  To say they don't realize what they are doing is disingenuous and doesn't make them not responsible for the reality of what they do


----------



## koshergrl

skye said:


> By the way.....
> 
> This tragedy happened in Debbie Wasserman Schultz Distric (FL-23)
> 
> Just letting you know. That's all.


She must be so excited! I can't believe she isn't on the tube right now calling for martial law.


----------



## Faun

skye said:


> By the way.....
> 
> This tragedy happened in Debbie Wasserman Schultz Distric (FL-23)
> 
> Just letting you know. That's all.


What’s your point?


----------



## KeiserC

kaz said:


> KeiserC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KeiserC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how much we could change things if administrators and teachers could be armed and shooters didn't know who is armed.  That could have saved a lot of lives today.
> 
> The liberals are all fist pumping each other that 17 died.  Every body is in their mind a political win for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is pumping fists over kids dying.
> 
> The problem is, when one of these events happens gun rights people say it isn't the time to talk about new laws... but when is?  Next week when the next shooting happens?  Or the week after that?  Or maybe the week after that?
> 
> Congress won't even pass a law to prevent people on terrorist watch lists from buying guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a 'gun rights' guy... I think it's time for new laws.... of the top of my head I think the 'reciprocity carry' legislation is spot on... I can give you a few more that I'd love to talk about if your so inclined...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would be.  I started a thread to get ideas like that.  Would love to hear yours.
> 
> Keeping guns from criminals - liberals, what is your plan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Legislate that all 'gun free zones' have armed professionals guarding them.  This would be cost prohibitive, discouraging 'GFZ's' in the first place, which is the best thing that we could hope for... legally armed citizenry free to carry in those "zones".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with that on public property.  Private property should be the rules of the owner
Click to expand...

I thought that was just implicit... Yes, if your a private, non-commercial, property owner... 'carte blanche' on making it 'whatever zone' that floats your boat... like for instance, a 'progressive free zone'..


----------



## Lewdog

koshergrl said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way.....
> 
> This tragedy happened in Debbie Wasserman Schultz Distric (FL-23)
> 
> Just letting you know. That's all.
> 
> 
> 
> She must be so excited! I can't believe she isn't on the tube right now calling for martial law.
Click to expand...


She was on tv, and said her daughter was in 9th grade at a rival high school of the one that got shot up.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

theDoctorisIn said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> For you, I recommend Prevagen™.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're going to use the deaths of children as an excuse to troll and call me names?
> 
> You're quite the classy guy, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look up the reports on each of the incidents.  You will find that most of the perps had been noted by school officials or police at one or more times.
> 
> I've no time to write you a book.  Stop being so childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many thousands of kids have been "noted" that never shot up a school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tell me.  Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, clown shoes. You're the one with all the answers.
Click to expand...




More than you, apparently.


----------



## Faun

TemplarKormac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, more people are killed by guns by other people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There, fixed that for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, those people were killed with a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, by another person. The gun can't kill people by itself. You seem to forget that there's _always_ a person behind the gun in situations like these.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? If the asshole today didn’t have a gun, he wouldn’t have been able to kill 17 people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A knife? A bomb?
> 
> YES! He would have.
Click to expand...

A knife would not have killed 17 people and bombs are illegal. Great point ya made there.


----------



## kaz

Lewdog said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how much we could change things if administrators and teachers could be armed and shooters didn't know who is armed.  That could have saved a lot of lives today.
> 
> The liberals are all fist pumping each other that 17 died.  Every body is in their mind a political win for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is pumping fists over kids dying.
> 
> The problem is, when one of these events happens gun rights people say it isn't the time to talk about new laws... but when is?  Next week when the next shooting happens?  Or the week after that?  Or maybe the week after that?
> 
> Congress won't even pass a law to prevent people on terrorist watch lists from buying guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull shit.  The first thing the liberals did here was to run to the board and start a thread cheering the carnage.  You know they love this, stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You pick out one or two people for that, and I can point towards one or two on the other side stepping on the dead bodies of the kids to say they wouldn't have been killed if MORE people had guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are probably some.  But the left loves to politicize death, it's a huge thing to them.
> 
> There is no way to keep 300 million guns from a psycho.  Just having a few guns among unknown admins and teachers and the shooting not knowing which ones would have saved a lot of lives and likely prevented the shooting.
> 
> There's an obvious reason why the vast number of shootings are in so called gun free zones.  Problem being that sign is a "criminals come here" sign.  Law abiding citizens are the ones who abide by the law.  Who saw that coming?
> 
> Leftists want only government to be armed.  Are they cheering the propaganda for this?  You betcha, most of them are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes there is a real good reason so many shootings happen in gun free zones...  it's because they are places that are often the most vulnerable for people to kill people.  But if he hadn't had access to an AR-15... chances are he wouldn't have been able to kill so many people.
Click to expand...


The only reason that was effective was because he could freely run around the halls knowing no one was going to be able to shoot back.  That is the primary issue.  And that is specifically what I'm blaming leftists for, making murderers safer.

Think about that.  If you know there are roughly five guns in a school and has no idea who has them, you aren't going to run around the halls shooting people like this kid did.  That's a far greater issue than the gun he had.

And keeping guns from shooters is incredibly hard.  The idea that we can keep guns away from shooters and everyone else will be safe is as stupid as it sounds.

The solution is easy.  If of a hundred teachers, allowing the ones who want to put in the effort to learn to use guns safely and carry them to do so will immediately reduce the number of shootings and the death counts.

And which party opposes having a southern border?  The left


----------



## skye

Faun said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way.....
> 
> This tragedy happened in Debbie Wasserman Schultz Distric (FL-23)
> 
> Just letting you know. That's all.
> 
> 
> 
> What’s your point?
Click to expand...


no point just letting people know, it relates to this overall news.

by the way....do you happen to know, Faun, why did Nicolas Cruz  posted Allahu Akbar in his Instagram?

nikolas cruz (@cruz_nikolas) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Billy_Kinetta said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're going to use the deaths of children as an excuse to troll and call me names?
> 
> You're quite the classy guy, aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look up the reports on each of the incidents.  You will find that most of the perps had been noted by school officials or police at one or more times.
> 
> I've no time to write you a book.  Stop being so childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many thousands of kids have been "noted" that never shot up a school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tell me.  Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, clown shoes. You're the one with all the answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than you, apparently.
Click to expand...




Let's not kid ourselves. You don't actually have any answers. You're just desperately trying to find a way to use this tragedy for political points.


----------



## koshergrl

theDoctorisIn said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how much we could change things if administrators and teachers could be armed and shooters didn't know who is armed.  That could have saved a lot of lives today.
> 
> The liberals are all fist pumping each other that 17 died.  Every body is in their mind a political win for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is pumping fists over kids dying.
> 
> The problem is, when one of these events happens gun rights people say it isn't the time to talk about new laws... but when is?  Next week when the next shooting happens?  Or the week after that?  Or maybe the week after that?
> 
> Congress won't even pass a law to prevent people on terrorist watch lists from buying guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull shit.  The first thing the liberals did here was to run to the board and start a thread cheering the carnage.  You know they love this, stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the first thing that Conservative did was to run to the board and blame it on Muslims, or immigrants.
> 
> Your side has no moral high ground here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I looked at the start of the thread and I don't see that.
> 
> Generally it would have been a good bet, though not as much for a school shooting.
> 
> It's sick how the carnage keeps growing in these and it's the left who keeps insisting that we keep it safe for shooters to do so.  Every time, no one is shooting back.  The left's plans are working
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See post #9. First page.
> 
> "Shooting back" is only a solution to people who watch too many action movies.
Click to expand...


Lol. See how the left lies?

Yeah. People have never been protected by a good guy with a gun. 

That's the sort of lies leftists tell when they want more innocent people to be killed, and when they want to remove ALL options of self defense.


----------



## Lewdog

kaz said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is pumping fists over kids dying.
> 
> The problem is, when one of these events happens gun rights people say it isn't the time to talk about new laws... but when is?  Next week when the next shooting happens?  Or the week after that?  Or maybe the week after that?
> 
> Congress won't even pass a law to prevent people on terrorist watch lists from buying guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit.  The first thing the liberals did here was to run to the board and start a thread cheering the carnage.  You know they love this, stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You pick out one or two people for that, and I can point towards one or two on the other side stepping on the dead bodies of the kids to say they wouldn't have been killed if MORE people had guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are probably some.  But the left loves to politicize death, it's a huge thing to them.
> 
> There is no way to keep 300 million guns from a psycho.  Just having a few guns among unknown admins and teachers and the shooting not knowing which ones would have saved a lot of lives and likely prevented the shooting.
> 
> There's an obvious reason why the vast number of shootings are in so called gun free zones.  Problem being that sign is a "criminals come here" sign.  Law abiding citizens are the ones who abide by the law.  Who saw that coming?
> 
> Leftists want only government to be armed.  Are they cheering the propaganda for this?  You betcha, most of them are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes there is a real good reason so many shootings happen in gun free zones...  it's because they are places that are often the most vulnerable for people to kill people.  But if he hadn't had access to an AR-15... chances are he wouldn't have been able to kill so many people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only reason that was effective was because he could freely run around the halls knowing no one was going to be able to shoot back.  That is the primary issue.  And that is specifically what I'm blaming leftists for, making murderers safer.
> 
> Think about that.  If you know there are roughly five guns in a school and has no idea who has them, you aren't going to run around the halls shooting people like this kid did
Click to expand...


So having bullets flying in 2 directions with people running all around would be safer?  REALLY?  You've watched too many action movies.  School teachers aren't exactly Annie Oakley.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Faun said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way.....
> 
> This tragedy happened in Debbie Wasserman Schultz Distric (FL-23)
> 
> Just letting you know. That's all.
> 
> 
> 
> What’s your point?
Click to expand...


We remember Broward County from the 2000 election, where the Democrats were too stupid to poke a hole accurately through a ballot of their own design with a little stick .  Led to chadmania.


----------



## Faun

skye said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way.....
> 
> This tragedy happened in Debbie Wasserman Schultz Distric (FL-23)
> 
> Just letting you know. That's all.
> 
> 
> 
> What’s your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no point just letting people know, it relates to this overall news.
> 
> by the way....do you happen to know, Faun, why did Nicolas Cruz  posted Allahu Akbar in his Instagram?
> 
> nikolas cruz (@cruz_nikolas) • Instagram photos and videos
Click to expand...

Oh? How does Debbie Wasserman-Schultz relate to this news? Do you realize what a moron you are? Is that the relation you’re trying to establish?


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> You're not a liberal?  Saw the error of your ways?
> 
> How would any of those prevent school shootings?
> 
> There is one way to do that.  Allow admins and techers to arm themselves if they choose.  That would make shooters think twice about doing it and make them a lot more hesitant to run around shooting people.
> 
> Conservatives recognize that, leftists want more carnage and do everything they can to get it.  They use every shooting to push for making it easier for the next shooter to safely kill more people.  To say they don't realize what they are doing is disingenuous and doesn't make them not responsible for the reality of what they do



Because it has been proven time and time again in other countries that rules and regs make the chances of these things happening must less probable. 

Acutally with your last paragraph that is untrue. Nothing has changed as far as I can tell. Nothing. Thus you still have mass shootings.


----------



## ABikerSailor

You're right Lewdog, most teachers AREN'T Annie Oakley.

Some of them even manage to shoot themselves in the school bathroom

Teacher accidentially shoots self at school


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

theDoctorisIn said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look up the reports on each of the incidents.  You will find that most of the perps had been noted by school officials or police at one or more times.
> 
> I've no time to write you a book.  Stop being so childish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many thousands of kids have been "noted" that never shot up a school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tell me.  Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, clown shoes. You're the one with all the answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than you, apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not kid ourselves. You don't actually have any answers. You're just desperately trying to find a way to use this tragedy for political points.
Click to expand...


Well no, but I seem to be scoring them in spite of it.


----------



## skye

Faun said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way.....
> 
> This tragedy happened in Debbie Wasserman Schultz Distric (FL-23)
> 
> Just letting you know. That's all.
> 
> 
> 
> What’s your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no point just letting people know, it relates to this overall news.
> 
> by the way....do you happen to know, Faun, why did Nicolas Cruz  posted Allahu Akbar in his Instagram?
> 
> nikolas cruz (@cruz_nikolas) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? How does Debbie Wasserman-Schultz relate to this news? Do you realize what a moron you are? Is that the relation you’re trying to establish?
Click to expand...



It was in her distric that this happened. 

It relates to the overall news.

But you don't seem to know why Cruz ,the shooter wrote Allahu Akbar in his Instagram

I get it


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Billy_Kinetta said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many thousands of kids have been "noted" that never shot up a school?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me.  Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, clown shoes. You're the one with all the answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than you, apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not kid ourselves. You don't actually have any answers. You're just desperately trying to find a way to use this tragedy for political points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no, but I seem to be scoring them in spite of it.
Click to expand...


I hope that keeps you warm at night, counting your "points" over a pile of dead kids.


----------



## beagle9

Lewdog said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how much we could change things if administrators and teachers could be armed and shooters didn't know who is armed.  That could have saved a lot of lives today.
> 
> The liberals are all fist pumping each other that 17 died.  Every body is in their mind a political win for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is pumping fists over kids dying.
> 
> The problem is, when one of these events happens gun rights people say it isn't the time to talk about new laws... but when is?  Next week when the next shooting happens?  Or the week after that?  Or maybe the week after that?
> 
> Congress won't even pass a law to prevent people on terrorist watch lists from buying guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull shit.  The first thing the liberals did here was to run to the board and start a thread cheering the carnage.  You know they love this, stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You pick out one or two people for that, and I can point towards one or two on the other side stepping on the dead bodies of the kids to say they wouldn't have been killed if MORE people had guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are probably some.  But the left loves to politicize death, it's a huge thing to them.
> 
> There is no way to keep 300 million guns from a psycho.  Just having a few guns among unknown admins and teachers and the shooting not knowing which ones would have saved a lot of lives and likely prevented the shooting.
> 
> There's an obvious reason why the vast number of shootings are in so called gun free zones.  Problem being that sign is a "criminals come here" sign.  Law abiding citizens are the ones who abide by the law.  Who saw that coming?
> 
> Leftists want only government to be armed.  Are they cheering the propaganda for this?  You betcha, most of them are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes there is a real good reason so many shootings happen in gun free zones...  it's because they are places that are often the most vulnerable for people to kill people.  But if he hadn't had access to an AR-15... chances are he wouldn't have been able to kill so many people.
Click to expand...

. Forget the AR-15, and identify the perp.  Don't let any do gooder liberal/leftist stop us from dealing with the perp before he acts. It's got to end.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spanish speaking law enforcement has gone to his home to interview family.
> 
> 
> 
> Cuban?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MS 13?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's an Los Angeles, CA group.
Click to expand...


MS13 is all over the US!


----------



## LoneLaugher

TemplarKormac said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had the kid simply used a rental truck as classes were letting out for the day....he could have done more killing...
> 
> 
> 
> Dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and yet....assholes like you blame normal gun owners and members of the NRA for shootings they had no part in......
> 
> Dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a nut. Someone should help you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the guy who can only resort to name calling in each of his posts.
Click to expand...


Yeah. That's all I got. Have a Twinkie.


----------



## beagle9

Dr Grump said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit wasting valuable time on the idea of gun control in the form of disarming the good citizens, and work to identify who the bad guy's are.  We all know who they are, but the do gooder liberal/left has to be dealt with first. Meaning the left has got to get out of the way on the issue if can't handle it, and let the country get back to unifying again with the right folks in order to handle it.
> 
> Once unifed, and agreements are starting to form again, then we will be able to combat these evils that have developed in this nation now together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you want to ignore what works in other countries? As long as you have your peashooter by your side you don't give a shit about kids being shot up. How thoughtful of you.
Click to expand...

. Quit deflecting the issue by way of using all your tired leftist talking points. They don't work anymore.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

theDoctorisIn said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me.  Be specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, clown shoes. You're the one with all the answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than you, apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not kid ourselves. You don't actually have any answers. You're just desperately trying to find a way to use this tragedy for political points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no, but I seem to be scoring them in spite of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope that keeps you warm at night, counting your "points" over a pile of dead kids.
Click to expand...


Unfortunate.  But the incident has nothing to do with any guns I may or may not own.


----------



## LoneLaugher

skye said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that is scary, inevitably before every tragedy similar to that, there is a drill!
> Have you noticed?
> Something is not right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skye,
> If true that's an interesting observation.
> Can you tell us more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, before tragic events there have been drills nearby. For example in the  San Bernardino shooting  in 2015, at the same time  there were drill exercises for the exact same scenario, close by.
> 
> There are several more examples, and    - for me at least -   it's disturbing, gives food for thought.
Click to expand...


Yeah. It's a false flag. Think about it! It's so obvious!!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a liberal?  Saw the error of your ways?
> 
> How would any of those prevent school shootings?
> 
> There is one way to do that.  Allow admins and techers to arm themselves if they choose.  That would make shooters think twice about doing it and make them a lot more hesitant to run around shooting people.
> 
> Conservatives recognize that, leftists want more carnage and do everything they can to get it.  They use every shooting to push for making it easier for the next shooter to safely kill more people.  To say they don't realize what they are doing is disingenuous and doesn't make them not responsible for the reality of what they do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it has been proven time and time again in other countries that rules and regs make the chances of these things happening must less probable.
> 
> Acutally with your last paragraph that is untrue. Nothing has changed as far as I can tell. Nothing. Thus you still have mass shootings.
Click to expand...



That's nice...


plan on just requesting people turn in their semi-auto firearms, or go house to house to collect them?

(what are the odds of them getting any turned in in Chicago)


----------



## KeiserC

Faun said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> There, fixed that for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, those people were killed with a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, by another person. The gun can't kill people by itself. You seem to forget that there's _always_ a person behind the gun in situations like these.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? If the asshole today didn’t have a gun, he wouldn’t have been able to kill 17 people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A knife? A bomb?
> 
> YES! He would have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A knife would not have killed 17 people and bombs are illegal. Great point ya made there.
Click to expand...

There is a rudimentary, fundamental reason why our founding fathers sought to ensure that the citizenry of this nation *never* have their right to bear arms infringed upon... and it wasn't about recreation, not even about hunting, or honor dueling the guy who stole your GF.... What the heck was that reason... and *did it supersede* tragic mass shootings , like the ones that are happening so frequently these days.....????  If you don't know the tenets that your freedoms are based on, giving you the answers is pointless anyway.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Billy_Kinetta said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, clown shoes. You're the one with all the answers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than you, apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not kid ourselves. You don't actually have any answers. You're just desperately trying to find a way to use this tragedy for political points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no, but I seem to be scoring them in spite of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope that keeps you warm at night, counting your "points" over a pile of dead kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunate.  But the incident has nothing to do with any guns I may or may not own.
Click to expand...


Did I say it did, fuckwit?

You must have mistaken me for someone as disgusting and craven as you are.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

WillHaftawaite said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a liberal?  Saw the error of your ways?
> 
> How would any of those prevent school shootings?
> 
> There is one way to do that.  Allow admins and techers to arm themselves if they choose.  That would make shooters think twice about doing it and make them a lot more hesitant to run around shooting people.
> 
> Conservatives recognize that, leftists want more carnage and do everything they can to get it.  They use every shooting to push for making it easier for the next shooter to safely kill more people.  To say they don't realize what they are doing is disingenuous and doesn't make them not responsible for the reality of what they do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it has been proven time and time again in other countries that rules and regs make the chances of these things happening must less probable.
> 
> Acutally with your last paragraph that is untrue. Nothing has changed as far as I can tell. Nothing. Thus you still have mass shootings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice...
> 
> 
> plan on just requesting people turn in their semi-auto firearms, or go house to house to collect them?
> 
> (what are the odds of them getting any turned in in Chicago)
Click to expand...


Good way to get shot


----------



## jon_berzerk

WillHaftawaite said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a liberal?  Saw the error of your ways?
> 
> How would any of those prevent school shootings?
> 
> There is one way to do that.  Allow admins and techers to arm themselves if they choose.  That would make shooters think twice about doing it and make them a lot more hesitant to run around shooting people.
> 
> Conservatives recognize that, leftists want more carnage and do everything they can to get it.  They use every shooting to push for making it easier for the next shooter to safely kill more people.  To say they don't realize what they are doing is disingenuous and doesn't make them not responsible for the reality of what they do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it has been proven time and time again in other countries that rules and regs make the chances of these things happening must less probable.
> 
> Acutally with your last paragraph that is untrue. Nothing has changed as far as I can tell. Nothing. Thus you still have mass shootings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice...
> 
> 
> plan on just requesting people turn in their semi-auto firearms, or go house to house to collect them?
> 
> (what are the odds of them getting any turned in in Chicago)
Click to expand...

maybe the broken ones for cash to buy a bag of meth


----------



## TemplarKormac

Faun said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> There, fixed that for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, those people were killed with a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, by another person. The gun can't kill people by itself. You seem to forget that there's _always_ a person behind the gun in situations like these.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? If the asshole today didn’t have a gun, he wouldn’t have been able to kill 17 people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A knife? A bomb?
> 
> YES! He would have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A knife would not have killed 17 people and bombs are illegal. Great point ya made there.
Click to expand...

Lolololol

And you think them being illegal would have stopped him from sneaking that stuff into the building? 

Holy smokes. Quite the compelling point you have there.


----------



## Faun

skye said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way.....
> 
> This tragedy happened in Debbie Wasserman Schultz Distric (FL-23)
> 
> Just letting you know. That's all.
> 
> 
> 
> What’s your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no point just letting people know, it relates to this overall news.
> 
> by the way....do you happen to know, Faun, why did Nicolas Cruz  posted Allahu Akbar in his Instagram?
> 
> nikolas cruz (@cruz_nikolas) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? How does Debbie Wasserman-Schultz relate to this news? Do you realize what a moron you are? Is that the relation you’re trying to establish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was in her distric that this happened.
> 
> It relates to the overall news.
> 
> But you don't seem to know why Cruz ,the shooter wrote Allahu Akbar in his Instagram
> 
> I get it
Click to expand...

No, you don’t get it.

You’re too stupid to get it.

Want proof?

That’s not Debbie’s District, it’s Ted Deutch’s. 

Florida’s 22nd Congressional District - FL-22 Representatives & District Map - GovTrack.us






But hey, thanks for proving me 100% right when I say you’re a moron.


----------



## bodecea

Coyote said:


> God...15 dead and 50 injured...wtf is going on in this country?


Nothing.  Nothing is going on.   Pay no attention.


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, more people are killed by guns by other people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There, fixed that for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, those people were killed with a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, by another person. The gun can't kill people by itself. You seem to forget that there's _always_ a person behind the gun in situations like these.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? If the asshole today didn’t have a gun, he wouldn’t have been able to kill 17 people.
Click to expand...

. No, if he would have been dealt with properly, he wouldn't have been able to gain access to the gun, a car, a truck, a knife or even a homemade bomb if somehow capable.


----------



## Dr Grump

beagle9 said:


> [ Quit deflecting the issue by way of using all your tired leftist talking points. They don't work anymore.



What do you mean they won't work *anymore*? They've never been tried in the US so you don't know if they'd work or not.

Deflecting what? The US is the only first-world country where this is an issue. It is also the only first world country that has a plethora of guns that are easily available to its population. You think there is NO correlation between the two? Really? THAT is the problem, not WHO is using the guns, but the fact your country is awash with them. YOU can deflect all you want, but that is the truth. And until that is addressed you are going to have more mass shootings.


----------



## Faun

TemplarKormac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, those people were killed with a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, by another person. The gun can't kill people by itself. You seem to forget that there's _always_ a person behind the gun in situations like these.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? If the asshole today didn’t have a gun, he wouldn’t have been able to kill 17 people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A knife? A bomb?
> 
> YES! He would have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A knife would not have killed 17 people and bombs are illegal. Great point ya made there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lolololol
> 
> And you think them being illegal would have stopped him from sneaking that stuff into the building?
> 
> Holy smokes. Quite the compelling point you have there.
Click to expand...

No, I think being illegal would have made it more difficult for him to buy the gun.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lewdog said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit.  The first thing the liberals did here was to run to the board and start a thread cheering the carnage.  You know they love this, stop lying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You pick out one or two people for that, and I can point towards one or two on the other side stepping on the dead bodies of the kids to say they wouldn't have been killed if MORE people had guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are probably some.  But the left loves to politicize death, it's a huge thing to them.
> 
> There is no way to keep 300 million guns from a psycho.  Just having a few guns among unknown admins and teachers and the shooting not knowing which ones would have saved a lot of lives and likely prevented the shooting.
> 
> There's an obvious reason why the vast number of shootings are in so called gun free zones.  Problem being that sign is a "criminals come here" sign.  Law abiding citizens are the ones who abide by the law.  Who saw that coming?
> 
> Leftists want only government to be armed.  Are they cheering the propaganda for this?  You betcha, most of them are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes there is a real good reason so many shootings happen in gun free zones...  it's because they are places that are often the most vulnerable for people to kill people.  But if he hadn't had access to an AR-15... chances are he wouldn't have been able to kill so many people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only reason that was effective was because he could freely run around the halls knowing no one was going to be able to shoot back.  That is the primary issue.  And that is specifically what I'm blaming leftists for, making murderers safer.
> 
> Think about that.  If you know there are roughly five guns in a school and has no idea who has them, you aren't going to run around the halls shooting people like this kid did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So having bullets flying in 2 directions with people running all around would be safer?  REALLY?  You've watched too many action movies.  School teachers aren't exactly Annie Oakley.
Click to expand...


So, what should we do then?  Let it happen?


----------



## ABikerSailor

WillHaftawaite said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a liberal?  Saw the error of your ways?
> 
> How would any of those prevent school shootings?
> 
> There is one way to do that.  Allow admins and techers to arm themselves if they choose.  That would make shooters think twice about doing it and make them a lot more hesitant to run around shooting people.
> 
> Conservatives recognize that, leftists want more carnage and do everything they can to get it.  They use every shooting to push for making it easier for the next shooter to safely kill more people.  To say they don't realize what they are doing is disingenuous and doesn't make them not responsible for the reality of what they do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it has been proven time and time again in other countries that rules and regs make the chances of these things happening must less probable.
> 
> Acutally with your last paragraph that is untrue. Nothing has changed as far as I can tell. Nothing. Thus you still have mass shootings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice...
> 
> 
> plan on just requesting people turn in their semi-auto firearms, or go house to house to collect them?
> 
> (what are the odds of them getting any turned in in Chicago)
Click to expand...


If you knew how to use Google, type in "Chicago gun buyback" and you will see that it has been happening there for a few years now.


----------



## LoneLaugher

TemplarKormac said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> School shootings are seldom ideologically or politically motivated. This isn’t a left right issue.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to bet everything I own, he wasn't an NRA member.
> 
> Ill go farther. His politics leans LEFT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, I don't give a damn what his political leanings are. He needs to be swiftly escorted off this mortal plane.
Click to expand...


Whoa! Mortal plane! How long have you been saving that one up, Sir Dumbfuck?


----------



## Dr Grump

WillHaftawaite said:


> That's nice...
> 
> plan on just requesting people turn in their semi-auto firearms, or go house to house to collect them?
> 
> (what are the odds of them getting any turned in in Chicago)



It's a time thing. You have a general amnesty and over the next decade you slowly start getting the illegal ones off the street. Not that hard at all. As long as the laws are in place and LEOs have the authority, it'll happen. It is not an overnight solution. No solution ever will be. That is the problem with you Yanks and your two-minute celebrity culture. You want everything to happy NOW, NOW, NOW!!!


----------



## LoneLaugher

TemplarKormac said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, I don't give a damn what his political leanings are. He needs to be swiftly escorted off this mortal plane.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what you care about.
> 
> We need to understand the thinking that breeds these killers. Constitutionalists don't create these killers. The left, however, breeds them like flies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's enough!
> 
> I'm going to try to stomach some dinner now.
Click to expand...


Somehow, I think you'll manage.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Dr Grump said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice...
> 
> plan on just requesting people turn in their semi-auto firearms, or go house to house to collect them?
> 
> (what are the odds of them getting any turned in in Chicago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a time thing. You have a general amnesty and over the next decade you slowly start getting the illegal ones of the street. Not that hard at all. As long as the laws are in place and LEOs have the authority, it'll happen. It is not an overnight solution. No solution ever will be. That is the problem with you Yanks and your two-minute celebrity culture. You want everything to happy NOW, NOW, NOW!!!
Click to expand...


And if no one complies?

Hmmm ...?


----------



## Hugo Furst

as previously posted:


"maybe the broken ones for cash to buy a bag of meth"


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Dr Grump said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice...
> 
> plan on just requesting people turn in their semi-auto firearms, or go house to house to collect them?
> 
> (what are the odds of them getting any turned in in Chicago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a time thing. You have a general amnesty and over the next decade you slowly start getting the illegal ones of the street. Not that hard at all. As long as the laws are in place and LEOs have the authority, it'll happen. It is not an overnight solution. No solution ever will be. That is the problem with you Yanks and your two-minute celebrity culture. You want everything to happy NOW, NOW, NOW!!!
Click to expand...


You Yanks? Are you even an American? If not pound sand


----------



## TemplarKormac

Faun said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, by another person. The gun can't kill people by itself. You seem to forget that there's _always_ a person behind the gun in situations like these.
> 
> 
> 
> So? If the asshole today didn’t have a gun, he wouldn’t have been able to kill 17 people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A knife? A bomb?
> 
> YES! He would have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A knife would not have killed 17 people and bombs are illegal. Great point ya made there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lolololol
> 
> And you think them being illegal would have stopped him from sneaking that stuff into the building?
> 
> Holy smokes. Quite the compelling point you have there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I think being illegal would have made it more difficult for him to buy the gun.
Click to expand...

Well, if you think that,  you're sadly mistaken. Making something illegal does not prevent it from happening. Just like making guns illegal would not stop people from getting them.

Think,  Faun, think!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

LA RAM FAN said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176765
> 
> 
> Report: Florida Shooter Inspired by ISIS – Allahu Akbar
> 
> 
> View attachment 176766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the OP here doesnt get it that the CIA funds Isis,you might try and explain that to him,he wont listen to me.
Click to expand...


You seriously need to crawl out of that basement and get some sunlight!


----------



## jon_berzerk

ABikerSailor said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a liberal?  Saw the error of your ways?
> 
> How would any of those prevent school shootings?
> 
> There is one way to do that.  Allow admins and techers to arm themselves if they choose.  That would make shooters think twice about doing it and make them a lot more hesitant to run around shooting people.
> 
> Conservatives recognize that, leftists want more carnage and do everything they can to get it.  They use every shooting to push for making it easier for the next shooter to safely kill more people.  To say they don't realize what they are doing is disingenuous and doesn't make them not responsible for the reality of what they do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it has been proven time and time again in other countries that rules and regs make the chances of these things happening must less probable.
> 
> Acutally with your last paragraph that is untrue. Nothing has changed as far as I can tell. Nothing. Thus you still have mass shootings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice...
> 
> 
> plan on just requesting people turn in their semi-auto firearms, or go house to house to collect them?
> 
> (what are the odds of them getting any turned in in Chicago)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you knew how to use Google, type in "Chicago gun buyback" and you will see that it has been happening there for a few years now.
Click to expand...



works well too -

2018 Stats | Chicago Murder, Crime & Mayhem | HeyJackass!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Dr Grump said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice...
> 
> plan on just requesting people turn in their semi-auto firearms, or go house to house to collect them?
> 
> (what are the odds of them getting any turned in in Chicago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a time thing. You have a general amnesty and over the next decade you slowly start getting the illegal ones of the street. Not that hard at all. As long as the laws are in place and LEOs have the authority, it'll happen. It is not an overnight solution. No solution ever will be. That is the problem with you Yanks and your two-minute celebrity culture. You want everything to happy NOW, NOW, NOW!!!
Click to expand...





Dr Grump said:


> You have a general amnesty and over the next decade you slowly start getting the illegal ones of the street.



Those are the LAST ones you'll get.

"As long as the laws are in place and LEOs have the authority, it'll happen."

thousands of laws already in place.

What makes you think MORE will make a difference?


----------



## Faun

TemplarKormac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? If the asshole today didn’t have a gun, he wouldn’t have been able to kill 17 people.
> 
> 
> 
> A knife? A bomb?
> 
> YES! He would have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A knife would not have killed 17 people and bombs are illegal. Great point ya made there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lolololol
> 
> And you think them being illegal would have stopped him from sneaking that stuff into the building?
> 
> Holy smokes. Quite the compelling point you have there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I think being illegal would have made it more difficult for him to buy the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you think that,  you're sadly mistaken. Making something illegal does not prevent it from happening. Just like making guns illegal would not stop people from getting them.
> 
> Think,  Faun, think!
Click to expand...

I am not responsible for your lack of brain functionality.

I didn’t say it would have prevented it. WTF is wrong with you? I said it would have made it more difficult to accomplish.


----------



## Rambunctious

We have armed police at  state houses...court houses...federal government buildings...congress and the senate are protected by armed guards...The white house is protected with armed police officers...
When are we going to protect our schools with armed guards? How many kids have to be killed...?
We must put on our big boy pants and place a show of force at every school in America...if we can do it for our nations politicians we can do it for our schools...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

MarathonMike said:


> Put a couple of these bad boys in the teacher's lounge.
> View attachment 176776



Why?  You usually can't hit a damn thing with them!


----------



## undertherqadar

2aguy said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> From 2013-
> 
> AP) In Florida, agreement to reduce student arrests
> By CHRISTINE ARMARIO
> Associated Press
> MIAMI
> One of the nation’s largest school districts has reached an agreement with law enforcement agencies and the NAACP to reduce the number of students being charged with crimes for minor offenses.
> 
> The agreement with Broward County Public Schools in Florida, which officials planned to announce Tuesday, is one of the first comprehensive plans bringing together district officials, police and the state attorney’s office to create an alternative to the zero-tolerance policies prevalent in many schools. It charges principals rather than school resource officers with being the primary decision makers in responding to student misbehavior.
> 
> The move is designed to cut down on what has become known as the “school-to-prison pipeline,” where students accused of offenses like disrupting class or loitering are suspended, arrested and charged with crimes.
> 
> Broward, the nation’s seventh largest district, had the highest number of school-related arrests in Florida in the 2011-2012 school year, according to state data. Seventy-one percent of the 1,062 arrests made were for misdemeanor offenses.
> 
> In this South Florida district and others across the country, minority students have been disproportionately arrested, sometimes for the same offenses their white peers received only a warning for. Nationwide, over 70 percent of students involved in school-related arrests or law enforcement referrals are black or Hispanic, according to U.S. Department of Education data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here you go....this is the problem......democrat, left wing, politically correct policies that get people killed....
Click to expand...

what is with the saltine people and their gun fetish?


----------



## petro

Our culture is sick and we are failing our youth on many fronts.
It's not the guns. This shit wasnt even thought of several decades ago.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

undertherqadar said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> From 2013-
> 
> AP) In Florida, agreement to reduce student arrests
> By CHRISTINE ARMARIO
> Associated Press
> MIAMI
> One of the nation’s largest school districts has reached an agreement with law enforcement agencies and the NAACP to reduce the number of students being charged with crimes for minor offenses.
> 
> The agreement with Broward County Public Schools in Florida, which officials planned to announce Tuesday, is one of the first comprehensive plans bringing together district officials, police and the state attorney’s office to create an alternative to the zero-tolerance policies prevalent in many schools. It charges principals rather than school resource officers with being the primary decision makers in responding to student misbehavior.
> 
> The move is designed to cut down on what has become known as the “school-to-prison pipeline,” where students accused of offenses like disrupting class or loitering are suspended, arrested and charged with crimes.
> 
> Broward, the nation’s seventh largest district, had the highest number of school-related arrests in Florida in the 2011-2012 school year, according to state data. Seventy-one percent of the 1,062 arrests made were for misdemeanor offenses.
> 
> In this South Florida district and others across the country, minority students have been disproportionately arrested, sometimes for the same offenses their white peers received only a warning for. Nationwide, over 70 percent of students involved in school-related arrests or law enforcement referrals are black or Hispanic, according to U.S. Department of Education data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here you go....this is the problem......democrat, left wing, politically correct policies that get people killed....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is with the saltine people and their gun fetish?
Click to expand...


Ask rappers..better hurry before they get offed


----------



## skye

Faun said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way.....
> 
> This tragedy happened in Debbie Wasserman Schultz Distric (FL-23)
> 
> Just letting you know. That's all.
> 
> 
> 
> What’s your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no point just letting people know, it relates to this overall news.
> 
> by the way....do you happen to know, Faun, why did Nicolas Cruz  posted Allahu Akbar in his Instagram?
> 
> nikolas cruz (@cruz_nikolas) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? How does Debbie Wasserman-Schultz relate to this news? Do you realize what a moron you are? Is that the relation you’re trying to establish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was in her distric that this happened.
> 
> It relates to the overall news.
> 
> But you don't seem to know why Cruz ,the shooter wrote Allahu Akbar in his Instagram
> 
> I get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you don’t get it.
> 
> You’re too stupid to get it.
> 
> Want proof?
> 
> That’s not Debbie’s District, it’s Ted Deutch’s.
> 
> Florida’s 22nd Congressional District - FL-22 Representatives & District Map - GovTrack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey, thanks for proving me 100% right when I say you’re a moron.
Click to expand...



Why do you post FL-22?

I said FL-23 is Debbie Wasserman Schultz District!



time for your medicine


----------



## petro

To add to my above comment from another thread...





petro said:


> I would rather see a conversation about how our culture and education system has been failing males for the last several decades. How our society feels the need to overmedicate youth.
> Our failure to keep dangerous mentally ill people from harming others. A permissive culture that glorifies violence from movies to video games with imagery no youth should be absorbing at a young age. A culture where personal responsibility died long ago.
> 
> This crap didn't happen during my school years and no one would have even entertained the idea.
> Our culture is sick, and our youth are the victims.
> 
> Will there be an actual discussion? No, easier to blame a gun.


----------



## Flash

bodecea said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> MS 13?
> 
> 
> 
> That's an Los Angeles, CA group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ewe need some remediation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Florida....we are talking Florida....not Chicago....not Los Angeles.   Focus, sweetheart!   Focus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Florida is the 4th most populist state and we have millions of firearms and millions of CWPs and yet we have less shootings and less killings in a year than just one Moon Bat city (Chicago) with the strictest gun control laws in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Even Orlando alone has more killings in one year than Chicago.
Click to expand...



Sorry Moon Bat but you are  confused.  Orlando didn't even make the top ten in rate.  Notice the cities in the top ten are all Democrat voting shitholes.

U.S. Cities Experienced Another Big Rise In Murder In 2016


Lets look at Orlando:

Homicide numbers down in 2017, but difficult cases abounded

The Orlando Police Department had *25 murder cases,* a drop from 37 the previous year — which does not include the 49 lives lost in the Pulse nightclub attack on June 12, 2016. OPD finished 2017 with 21 of those cases solved, though there is an outstanding warrant in one of them. That is a clearance rate of 84 percent, close to 2016’s rate of 86 percent.

Orlando officers also investigated five more deaths classified as manslaughter, or accidental killings — such as that of Myles Hill, the 3-year-old accidentally left in a hot day-care van, or people killed in accidental shootings.



Now lets look at Chicago

2017 Stats | Chicago Murder, Crime & Mayhem | HeyJackass!

Final 2017 Totals
Shot & Killed: *625*
Shot & Wounded: *2936*
Total Shot: *3561*
Total Homicides: *679*


----------



## BS Filter

LoneLaugher said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had the kid simply used a rental truck as classes were letting out for the day....he could have done more killing...
> 
> 
> 
> Dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and yet....assholes like you blame normal gun owners and members of the NRA for shootings they had no part in......
> 
> Dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a nut. Someone should help you.
Click to expand...

Blaming the weapon for an act by a deranged lunatic is pretty stupid.


----------



## Dr Grump

SassyIrishLass said:


> You Yanks? Are you even an American? If not pound sand



This is a messageboard open to the world. If you like a society where kids get shot up every other month, then good for you. Just backs up what I always thought about you SillyIrishLoser...you're a fucking moron.


----------



## Dr Grump

WillHaftawaite said:


> Those are the LAST ones you'll get.
> 
> "As long as the laws are in place and LEOs have the authority, it'll happen."
> 
> thousands of laws already in place.
> 
> What makes you think MORE will make a difference?



Not ones covering making semis and full autos illegal...


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Flash said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's an Los Angeles, CA group.
> 
> 
> 
> Ewe need some remediation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Florida....we are talking Florida....not Chicago....not Los Angeles.   Focus, sweetheart!   Focus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Florida is the 4th most populist state and we have millions of firearms and millions of CWPs and yet we have less shootings and less killings in a year than just one Moon Bat city (Chicago) with the strictest gun control laws in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Even Orlando alone has more killings in one year than Chicago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Moon Bat but you are  confused.  Orlando didn't even make the top ten in rate.  Notice the cities in the top ten are all Democrat voting shitholes.
> 
> U.S. Cities Experienced Another Big Rise In Murder In 2016
> 
> 
> Lets look at Orlando:
> 
> Homicide numbers down in 2017, but difficult cases abounded
> 
> The Orlando Police Department had *25 murder cases,* a drop from 37 the previous year — which does not include the 49 lives lost in the Pulse nightclub attack on June 12, 2016. OPD finished 2017 with 21 of those cases solved, though there is an outstanding warrant in one of them. That is a clearance rate of 84 percent, close to 2016’s rate of 86 percent.
> 
> Orlando officers also investigated five more deaths classified as manslaughter, or accidental killings — such as that of Myles Hill, the 3-year-old accidentally left in a hot day-care van, or people killed in accidental shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> Now lets look at Chicago
> 
> 2017 Stats | Chicago Murder, Crime & Mayhem | HeyJackass!
> 
> Final 2017 Totals
> Shot & Killed: *625*
> Shot & Wounded: *2936*
> Total Shot: *3561*
> Total Homicides: *679*
Click to expand...


That'll leave a mark.


----------



## LoneLaugher

BS Filter said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had the kid simply used a rental truck as classes were letting out for the day....he could have done more killing...
> 
> 
> 
> Dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and yet....assholes like you blame normal gun owners and members of the NRA for shootings they had no part in......
> 
> Dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a nut. Someone should help you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blaming the weapon for an act by a deranged lunatic is pretty stupid.
Click to expand...


Derp. Derp. Derpity derp.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

depotoo said:


> Personally?  I find it ridiculous that licensed school officers are not allowed to carry.



Those "licensed school officers" are often minimum wage earners with no qualifications whatsoever.


----------



## Dr Grump

Rambunctious said:


> We have armed police at  state houses...court houses...federal government buildings...congress and the senate are protected by armed guards...The white house is protected with armed police officers...
> When are we going to protect our schools with armed guards? How many kids have to be killed...?
> We must put on our big boy pants and place a show of force at every school in America...if we can do it for our nations politicians we can do it for our schools...



Hey, arm everybody!! That'll help! !


----------



## Hugo Furst

Dr Grump said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the LAST ones you'll get.
> 
> "As long as the laws are in place and LEOs have the authority, it'll happen."
> 
> thousands of laws already in place.
> 
> What makes you think MORE will make a difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not ones covering making semis and full autos illegal...
Click to expand...



Full auto needs a special license, and a lot of red tape to own.

semi auto?

such as?

rifles only?

Rifles and Handguns?


----------



## WillowTree

bodecea said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> MS 13?
> 
> 
> 
> That's an Los Angeles, CA group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ewe need some remediation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Florida....we are talking Florida....not Chicago....not Los Angeles.   Focus, sweetheart!   Focus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Florida is the 4th most populist state and we have millions of firearms and millions of CWPs and yet we have less shootings and less killings in a year than just one Moon Bat city (Chicago) with the strictest gun control laws in the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Even Orlando alone has more killings in one year than Chicago.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Dr Grump

WillHaftawaite said:


> [
> Full auto needs a special license, and a lot of red tape to own.
> 
> semi auto?
> 
> such as?
> 
> rifles only?
> 
> Rifles and Handguns?



Yeah, it's a fair point. Probably more about magazine size than the semi-auto aspect. I mean even down here we're allowed semi-autos, mainly to control rabbit and possum populations. But the magazine sizes are limited.


----------



## depotoo




----------



## Hugo Furst

Dr Grump said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Full auto needs a special license, and a lot of red tape to own.
> 
> semi auto?
> 
> such as?
> 
> rifles only?
> 
> Rifles and Handguns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a fair point. Probably more about magazine size than the semi-auto aspect. I mean even down here we're allowed semi-autos, mainly to control rabbit and possum populations. But the magazine sizes are limited.
Click to expand...




Dr Grump said:


> But the magazine sizes are limited.



as long as they are being made, people will find them, and buy them.

if they can't find them or buy them, they'll make them


----------



## Lewdog

WillHaftawaite said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Full auto needs a special license, and a lot of red tape to own.
> 
> semi auto?
> 
> such as?
> 
> rifles only?
> 
> Rifles and Handguns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a fair point. Probably more about magazine size than the semi-auto aspect. I mean even down here we're allowed semi-autos, mainly to control rabbit and possum populations. But the magazine sizes are limited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the magazine sizes are limited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as long as they are being made, people will find them, and buy them.
> 
> if they can't find them or buy them, they'll make them
Click to expand...


You think this kid had the means and ability to make one?  You think he could make an AR-15?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

ScienceRocks said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said before...Keep your guns, but your sons that cause most of these mass shootings will have to take* a low dose of estrogen*. The problem is our sons have to much test and they in the early part of their lives lose control far to often.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176793
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Look at the violence of the early part of your life. Did you find it hard to control yourself because of your high test levels? Would lowering that made  any difference?
Click to expand...


I always did well on tests.  I am not violent.  

Dumbass!


----------



## Flopper

Lastamender said:


> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.


*Parkland has a Muslim population of 1.05%,  one fourth the national average.

There have been 224 school shootings in the US and exactly zero were Islamic terrorist attacks. 

So exactly how did you come to the conclusion that this was an Islamic terrorist attack.

BTW, the killer's name is Nikolas Cruz, a 19 year old former student.*


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lewdog said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Full auto needs a special license, and a lot of red tape to own.
> 
> semi auto?
> 
> such as?
> 
> rifles only?
> 
> Rifles and Handguns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a fair point. Probably more about magazine size than the semi-auto aspect. I mean even down here we're allowed semi-autos, mainly to control rabbit and possum populations. But the magazine sizes are limited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the magazine sizes are limited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as long as they are being made, people will find them, and buy them.
> 
> if they can't find them or buy them, they'll make them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think this kid had the means and ability to make one?  You think he could make an AR-15?
Click to expand...


I was referring to making larger magazines.

Still can't read, I see


----------



## depotoo

He also had gas? grenades on him and a gas mask


----------



## Faun

skye said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What’s your point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no point just letting people know, it relates to this overall news.
> 
> by the way....do you happen to know, Faun, why did Nicolas Cruz  posted Allahu Akbar in his Instagram?
> 
> nikolas cruz (@cruz_nikolas) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? How does Debbie Wasserman-Schultz relate to this news? Do you realize what a moron you are? Is that the relation you’re trying to establish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was in her distric that this happened.
> 
> It relates to the overall news.
> 
> But you don't seem to know why Cruz ,the shooter wrote Allahu Akbar in his Instagram
> 
> I get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you don’t get it.
> 
> You’re too stupid to get it.
> 
> Want proof?
> 
> That’s not Debbie’s District, it’s Ted Deutch’s.
> 
> Florida’s 22nd Congressional District - FL-22 Representatives & District Map - GovTrack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey, thanks for proving me 100% right when I say you’re a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you post FL-22?
> 
> I said FL-23 is Debbie Wasserman Schultz District!
> 
> 
> 
> time for your medicine
Click to expand...

Dumbfuck...

I posted the 22nd District because that is where the school is.  

That’s Ted Deutsch’s district, not Debbie Wasserman-Schultz’s. Shit, bitch, I even gave you a link to the 22nd District with a map in it. Are you too stupid to figure out a map?


----------



## Lewdog

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Full auto needs a special license, and a lot of red tape to own.
> 
> semi auto?
> 
> such as?
> 
> rifles only?
> 
> Rifles and Handguns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a fair point. Probably more about magazine size than the semi-auto aspect. I mean even down here we're allowed semi-autos, mainly to control rabbit and possum populations. But the magazine sizes are limited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the magazine sizes are limited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as long as they are being made, people will find them, and buy them.
> 
> if they can't find them or buy them, they'll make them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think this kid had the means and ability to make one?  You think he could make an AR-15?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was referring to making larger magazines.
> 
> Still can't read, I see
Click to expand...



Magazines or guns... it still doesn't matter.  You are projecting a defeatist attitude.  

"Hey we can't stop them, so why make it harder for them to do it?"


----------



## skye

Faun said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> no point just letting people know, it relates to this overall news.
> 
> by the way....do you happen to know, Faun, why did Nicolas Cruz  posted Allahu Akbar in his Instagram?
> 
> nikolas cruz (@cruz_nikolas) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? How does Debbie Wasserman-Schultz relate to this news? Do you realize what a moron you are? Is that the relation you’re trying to establish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was in her distric that this happened.
> 
> It relates to the overall news.
> 
> But you don't seem to know why Cruz ,the shooter wrote Allahu Akbar in his Instagram
> 
> I get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you don’t get it.
> 
> You’re too stupid to get it.
> 
> Want proof?
> 
> That’s not Debbie’s District, it’s Ted Deutch’s.
> 
> Florida’s 22nd Congressional District - FL-22 Representatives & District Map - GovTrack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey, thanks for proving me 100% right when I say you’re a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you post FL-22?
> 
> I said FL-23 is Debbie Wasserman Schultz District!
> 
> 
> 
> time for your medicine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck...
> 
> I posted the 22nd District because that is where the school is.
> 
> That’s Ted Deutsch’s district, not Debbie Wasserman-Schultz’s. Shit, bitch, I even gave you a link to the 22nd District with a map in it. Are you too stupid to figure out a map?
Click to expand...



go away troll....play with somedy else

you are a bore


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

skye said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody confirm or deny this please?
> 
> I heard the school had a fire drill earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed.   Yes, they did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that is scary, inevitably before every tragedy similar to that, there is a drill!
> 
> Have you noticed?
> 
> Something is not right.
Click to expand...


Have you noticed what?  You think there is a drill before these incidents?  Try again.  That dog won't hunt!


----------



## Dr Grump

WillHaftawaite said:


> as long as they are being made, people will find them, and buy them.
> 
> if they can't find them or buy them, they'll make them



Possibly.
However, as overseas experience has shown - no proven - that doesn't happen.

You're other big problem are the gun manufacturers. The CEOs need their houses in Aspen, and those new Maserati y'know.


----------



## skye

koshergrl said:


> View attachment 176811




Wow! what scum


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

jon_berzerk said:


> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*



What would you propose they do?  Lop off his head?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Faun said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> A knife? A bomb?
> 
> YES! He would have.
> 
> 
> 
> A knife would not have killed 17 people and bombs are illegal. Great point ya made there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lolololol
> 
> And you think them being illegal would have stopped him from sneaking that stuff into the building?
> 
> Holy smokes. Quite the compelling point you have there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I think being illegal would have made it more difficult for him to buy the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you think that,  you're sadly mistaken. Making something illegal does not prevent it from happening. Just like making guns illegal would not stop people from getting them.
> 
> Think,  Faun, think!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not responsible for your lack of brain functionality.
> 
> I didn’t say it would have prevented it. WTF is wrong with you? I said it would have made it more difficult to accomplish.
Click to expand...

So what are you suggesting? Abolishing the 2nd Amendment?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lewdog said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Full auto needs a special license, and a lot of red tape to own.
> 
> semi auto?
> 
> such as?
> 
> rifles only?
> 
> Rifles and Handguns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a fair point. Probably more about magazine size than the semi-auto aspect. I mean even down here we're allowed semi-autos, mainly to control rabbit and possum populations. But the magazine sizes are limited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the magazine sizes are limited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as long as they are being made, people will find them, and buy them.
> 
> if they can't find them or buy them, they'll make them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think this kid had the means and ability to make one?  You think he could make an AR-15?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was referring to making larger magazines.
> 
> Still can't read, I see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Magazines or guns... it still doesn't matter.  You are projecting a defeatist attitude.
> 
> "Hey we can't stop them, so why make it harder for them to do it?"
Click to expand...


I'm facing facts.

I have no idea what this kids mechanical ability is.

It's NOT beyond reason he could not only make an extended magazine, he could also possibly make an auto, or semi auto rifle.

After Orlando, the Homemade AR-15 Industry Surges


----------



## bodecea

kaz said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another mentally ill person who everybody knew was a threat..and yet who wasn't institutionalized before he killed people.
> 
> Cuz leftists think the inmates should run the asylum. They WANT crazy people to shoot up schools, because it justifies their demands that we remove guns from the population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gun nut move #1 .  Immediately declare that any gun control = a total ban on guns .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti-gun nut move #1.  Declare that the goal of gun control is not to totally ban guns even though it is
Click to expand...

Just like banning tanks and bazookas is a total gun ban.   Really.  It is.


----------



## depotoo

That’s my point, to have real trained officers, just as a reg police officer.





Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally?  I find it ridiculous that licensed school officers are not allowed to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those "licensed school officers" are often minimum wage earners with no qualifications whatsoever.
Click to expand...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

skye said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that is scary, inevitably before every tragedy similar to that, there is a drill!
> Have you noticed?
> Something is not right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skye,
> If true that's an interesting observation.
> Can you tell us more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, before tragic events there have been drills nearby. For example in the  San Bernardino shooting  in 2015, at the same time  there were drill exercises for the exact same scenario, close by.
> 
> There are several more examples, and    - for me at least -   it's disturbing, gives food for thought.
Click to expand...


You need to examine coincidence.  In the Florida 2000 election, people were claiming that the Florida State Troopers were setting up roadblocks to prevent blacks from voting because one just happened to be near a polling place.

Do you know how many times we have had to cancel our tornado drills because there was actual severe weather in the area?  You don't have drills on days where people jump to conclusions and think it is real because stupid shit happens!


----------



## SassyIrishLass

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a fair point. Probably more about magazine size than the semi-auto aspect. I mean even down here we're allowed semi-autos, mainly to control rabbit and possum populations. But the magazine sizes are limited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the magazine sizes are limited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as long as they are being made, people will find them, and buy them.
> 
> if they can't find them or buy them, they'll make them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think this kid had the means and ability to make one?  You think he could make an AR-15?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was referring to making larger magazines.
> 
> Still can't read, I see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Magazines or guns... it still doesn't matter.  You are projecting a defeatist attitude.
> 
> "Hey we can't stop them, so why make it harder for them to do it?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm facing facts.
> 
> I have no idea what this kids mechanical ability is.
> 
> It's NOT beyond reason he could not only make an extended magazine, he could also possibly make an auto, or semi auto rifle.
> 
> After Orlando, the Homemade AR-15 Industry Surges
Click to expand...


Estimates range between 5 and 10 million AR15s in the US. Good luck confiscating them all. It's a pipe dream


----------



## bodecea

Coyote said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> God...15 dead and 50 injured...wtf is going on in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> Unrestrained evil. Ignorance of the cause and too much focus on the effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems to be happening more and more
Click to expand...

No, that's just your imagination.


----------



## Lewdog

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a fair point. Probably more about magazine size than the semi-auto aspect. I mean even down here we're allowed semi-autos, mainly to control rabbit and possum populations. But the magazine sizes are limited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the magazine sizes are limited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as long as they are being made, people will find them, and buy them.
> 
> if they can't find them or buy them, they'll make them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think this kid had the means and ability to make one?  You think he could make an AR-15?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was referring to making larger magazines.
> 
> Still can't read, I see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Magazines or guns... it still doesn't matter.  You are projecting a defeatist attitude.
> 
> "Hey we can't stop them, so why make it harder for them to do it?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm facing facts.
> 
> I have no idea what this kids mechanical ability is.
> 
> It's NOT beyond reason he could not only make an extended magazine, he could also possibly make an auto, or semi auto rifle.
> 
> After Orlando, the Homemade AR-15 Industry Surges
Click to expand...


So if it can be done, who the fuck cares if it makes it MUCH more difficult for them to get one?  Let's just sell them straight out and make it easier.  Yeah that's logical!


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

So the shooter was......wait for it.........DEMOCRAT as always.......

Where's my Gomer Pyle "Surprise, Surprise, Surprise" meme ?


----------



## bodecea

koshergrl said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the mods converged the threads under the thread least likely to get hits.
> 
> This is how they change the narrative.
> 
> Nicolas Cruz.
> 
> Wonder if he has any gang affiliation? Wonder if he's a dreamer?
> 
> 
> 
> Just as an FYI...when threads are merged it defaults to the earliest and that is what we stick to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You betcha.
Click to expand...

All out to get you, Allie.   Every one is.   Call for snacks!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

depotoo said:


> That’s my point, to have real trained officers, just as a reg police officer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally?  I find it ridiculous that licensed school officers are not allowed to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those "licensed school officers" are often minimum wage earners with no qualifications whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


People will not give the school districts the funding to pay for fully qualified police officers. At my very large high school in northern Florida, I had two county sheriff's deputies full time.  After I left, the county had to cut expenses so they formed a school district police department with lower qualified and less expensive officers assigned to the schools, and only larger schools like middle and high schools had them.


----------



## bodecea

depotoo said:


> View attachment 176779 Another image of supposedly deleted account-


He has a couple of U.S Army hats on..........


----------



## EvilCat Breath

TemplarKormac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? If the asshole today didn’t have a gun, he wouldn’t have been able to kill 17 people.
> 
> 
> 
> A knife? A bomb?
> 
> YES! He would have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A knife would not have killed 17 people and bombs are illegal. Great point ya made there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lolololol
> 
> And you think them being illegal would have stopped him from sneaking that stuff into the building?
> 
> Holy smokes. Quite the compelling point you have there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I think being illegal would have made it more difficult for him to buy the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you think that,  you're sadly mistaken. Making something illegal does not prevent it from happening. Just like making guns illegal would not stop people from getting them.
> 
> Think,  Faun, think!
Click to expand...


What happened to prohibition does not work.  Have liberals given up on that one?


----------



## TemplarKormac

That's it.  I'm out of this thread.  It's getting too ridiculous, even for me. 

Bye.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

So the shooter was......wait for it.........DEMOCRAT as always.......
Where's my Gomer Pyle "Surprise, Surprise, Surprise" meme ?

We have a problem with Leftists........guns........ not so much


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

MindWars said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that is scary, inevitably before every tragedy similar to that, there is a drill!
> Have you noticed?
> Something is not right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skye,
> If true that's an interesting observation.
> Can you tell us more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, before tragic events there have been drills nearby. For example in the  San Bernardino shooting  in 2015, at the same time  there were drill exercises for the exact same scenario, close by.
> 
> There are several more examples, and    - for me at least -   it's disturbing, gives food for thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most retards can't pick up on that. " The drill thing" they can't connect the dots that every time one of these bs shootings take place there are DRILLS.........   like its said '  its always in plain view".
Click to expand...


Further proof you are a dumbass!

When was the drill at the Marshall County High School shooting?  School hadn't even started yet!

Dumbass!


----------



## Coyote

BasicHumanUnit said:


> So the shooter was......wait for it.........DEMOCRAT as always.......
> Where's my Gomer Pyle "Surprise, Surprise, Surprise" meme ?
> 
> We have a problem with Leftists........guns........ not so much



And just when we thought the thread couldn't get any more retarded...here you come to push the envelope....


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Was de Jesus Cruz a citizen?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

beagle9 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*
> 
> 
> 
> . Some leftist probably over road the complaint or watered it down. Would be interesting to know why she wasn't taken seriously, and then actions taken. No child left behind is a fools thinking. If a child becomes evil or so disturbed that he or she can no longer function in a sane way, then swift action must be taken to place the child in a proper setting in order to help that child.  How many have to die before we get our head out our aces ?
Click to expand...


That has nothing to do with "No child left behind".  You are confused.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

skye said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that is scary, inevitably before every tragedy similar to that, there is a drill!
> Have you noticed?
> Something is not right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skye,
> If true that's an interesting observation.
> Can you tell us more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, before tragic events there have been drills nearby. For example in the  San Bernardino shooting  in 2015, at the same time  there were drill exercises for the exact same scenario, close by.
> 
> There are several more examples, and    - for me at least -   it's disturbing, gives food for thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most retards can't pick up on that. " The drill thing" they can't connect the dots that every time one of these bs shootings take place there are DRILLS.........   like its said '  its always in plain view".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
Click to expand...


Then why don't the drills prevent these type of school shootings?

Hmmmmm????????

You are agreeing with a dumbass!


----------



## Coyote

This is interesting - there wasn't a fire drill....the killer pulled the alarm...

*Suspect sought higher death toll*
Investigators believe the suspect pulled the school's fire alarm to draw people out and get a higher death toll, according to a law enforcement source.
There had been a fire drill at the school earlier in the day, leading some to believe at first that the afternoon incident was another drill, a student told CNN affiliate WSVN. "Everyone just started freaking out."
"But then word started going around that it was shots and not just, like, something else, everyone just started running towards the canal," the student said.


----------



## Faun

skye said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? How does Debbie Wasserman-Schultz relate to this news? Do you realize what a moron you are? Is that the relation you’re trying to establish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was in her distric that this happened.
> 
> It relates to the overall news.
> 
> But you don't seem to know why Cruz ,the shooter wrote Allahu Akbar in his Instagram
> 
> I get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you don’t get it.
> 
> You’re too stupid to get it.
> 
> Want proof?
> 
> That’s not Debbie’s District, it’s Ted Deutch’s.
> 
> Florida’s 22nd Congressional District - FL-22 Representatives & District Map - GovTrack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey, thanks for proving me 100% right when I say you’re a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you post FL-22?
> 
> I said FL-23 is Debbie Wasserman Schultz District!
> 
> 
> 
> time for your medicine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbfuck...
> 
> I posted the 22nd District because that is where the school is.
> 
> That’s Ted Deutsch’s district, not Debbie Wasserman-Schultz’s. Shit, bitch, I even gave you a link to the 22nd District with a map in it. Are you too stupid to figure out a map?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> go away troll....play with somedy else
> 
> you are a bore
Click to expand...

No can do, it’s too much fun making fun of your ignorance.


skye said:


> By the way.....
> 
> This tragedy happened in Debbie Wasserman Schultz Distric (FL-23)
> 
> Just letting you know. That's all.


----------



## bodecea

koshergrl said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176779 Another image of deleted account-
> 
> 
> 
> Gang member, daca.
> 
> Or antifa.
Click to expand...

Some excuse....some how.....


----------



## 2aguy

Dr Grump said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have armed police at  state houses...court houses...federal government buildings...congress and the senate are protected by armed guards...The white house is protected with armed police officers...
> When are we going to protect our schools with armed guards? How many kids have to be killed...?
> We must put on our big boy pants and place a show of force at every school in America...if we can do it for our nations politicians we can do it for our schools...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, arm everybody!! That'll help! !
Click to expand...



Actually, it does help....

We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## 2aguy

Dr Grump said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the LAST ones you'll get.
> 
> "As long as the laws are in place and LEOs have the authority, it'll happen."
> 
> thousands of laws already in place.
> 
> What makes you think MORE will make a difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not ones covering making semis and full autos illegal...
Click to expand...



Then you will come back for the revolvers and bolt action rifles.......


----------



## Coyote

Tipsycatlover said:


> Was de Jesus Cruz a citizen?



If he wasn't it would be all over the news by now.


----------



## KeiserC

SassyIrishLass said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> as long as they are being made, people will find them, and buy them.
> 
> if they can't find them or buy them, they'll make them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think this kid had the means and ability to make one?  You think he could make an AR-15?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was referring to making larger magazines.
> 
> Still can't read, I see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Magazines or guns... it still doesn't matter.  You are projecting a defeatist attitude.
> 
> "Hey we can't stop them, so why make it harder for them to do it?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm facing facts.
> 
> I have no idea what this kids mechanical ability is.
> 
> It's NOT beyond reason he could not only make an extended magazine, he could also possibly make an auto, or semi auto rifle.
> 
> After Orlando, the Homemade AR-15 Industry Surges
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Estimates range between 5 and 10 million AR15s in the US. Good luck confiscating them all. It's a pipe dream
Click to expand...

What about AR-10's ... I have more than a few of those too...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Coyote said:


> And just when we thought the thread couldn't get any more retarded...here you come to push the envelope....



Typical Left Lemming Tactic......
When the truth is just too much to bear......the weak turn to personal attacks....it's ALL they have/

He is a registered Democrat
Democrats (like the Baseball field shooter) are the usual suspects in shootings like this.

It may irk you, but it's true....and you're free to deny till you're blue in the face....
But...I'm correct, and you're wrong again.
Grow up and face reality.


----------



## depotoo

I hear you, but something has to be done.  I know our school district budget for this school year allocated over $6 million for security.  And over $50 million for after school activities.  Something needs to change.





Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s my point, to have real trained officers, just as a reg police officer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally?  I find it ridiculous that licensed school officers are not allowed to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those "licensed school officers" are often minimum wage earners with no qualifications whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People will not give the school districts the funding to pay for fully qualified police officers. At my very large high school in northern Florida, I had two county sheriff's deputies full time.  After I left, the county had to cut expenses so they formed a school district police department with lower qualified and less expensive officers assigned to the schools, and only larger schools like middle and high schools had them.
Click to expand...


----------



## Coyote

Nikolas Cruz: Suspected Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School shooter identified

It seems he had a lot of problems.


----------



## Faun

TemplarKormac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> A knife would not have killed 17 people and bombs are illegal. Great point ya made there.
> 
> 
> 
> Lolololol
> 
> And you think them being illegal would have stopped him from sneaking that stuff into the building?
> 
> Holy smokes. Quite the compelling point you have there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I think being illegal would have made it more difficult for him to buy the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you think that,  you're sadly mistaken. Making something illegal does not prevent it from happening. Just like making guns illegal would not stop people from getting them.
> 
> Think,  Faun, think!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not responsible for your lack of brain functionality.
> 
> I didn’t say it would have prevented it. WTF is wrong with you? I said it would have made it more difficult to accomplish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what are you suggesting? Abolishing the 2nd Amendment?
Click to expand...

Nope. I am in favor of banning military grade weapons which are currently legal for civilians to purchase.


----------



## Coyote

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> And just when we thought the thread couldn't get any more retarded...here you come to push the envelope....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Left Lemming Tactic......
> When the truth is just too much to bear......the weak turn to personal attacks....it's ALL they have/
Click to expand...


What truth?  Your statement?  No link?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Billy_Kinetta said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that mean, exactly?
> 
> Identified by who? What sort of threat? Why are they a threat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Review the cases.  The answer is within your grasp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What "cases"?
> 
> Either you're full of shit, or you've got some magic access to information that none of us have.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For you, I recommend Prevagen™.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to use the deaths of children as an excuse to troll and call me names?
> 
> You're quite the classy guy, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look up the reports on each of the incidents.  You will find that most of the perps had been noted by school officials or police at one or more times.
> 
> I've no time to write you a book.  Stop being so childish.
Click to expand...


I am subbing long term right now because all of the school districts budgets are being cut they cannot hire teachers when they lose one.  I have kids in my class now, that after 7 days in class are threats, but what do you propose I do about them?  The administrators know also, so I have no need to report them.

Tell me how I deal with kids who haven't cracked yet but are prime candidates?!


----------



## Coyote

It's ironic...people are yellling DACA and M-13 based on the guys name.  He was adopted.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Faun said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lolololol
> 
> And you think them being illegal would have stopped him from sneaking that stuff into the building?
> 
> Holy smokes. Quite the compelling point you have there.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think being illegal would have made it more difficult for him to buy the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you think that,  you're sadly mistaken. Making something illegal does not prevent it from happening. Just like making guns illegal would not stop people from getting them.
> 
> Think,  Faun, think!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not responsible for your lack of brain functionality.
> 
> I didn’t say it would have prevented it. WTF is wrong with you? I said it would have made it more difficult to accomplish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what are you suggesting? Abolishing the 2nd Amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I am in favor of banning military grade weapons which are currently legal for civilians to purchase.
Click to expand...


Military grade?  Like what?  I doubt you have a clue as to what that means.


----------



## Dr Grump

Coyote said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was de Jesus Cruz a citizen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he wasn't it would be all over the news by now.
Click to expand...


And who really cares?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Coyote said:


> Nikolas Cruz: Suspected Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School shooter identified
> It seems he had a lot of problems.



Again, not unusual for someone Left bent.   Rather typical.

The Theatre shooter (Holmes)....Leftist
Sandy Hook Shooter....Leftist
Las Vegas Shooter....Leftist
Baseball field shooter (Congressional baseball game)....Leftist
Parkland Shooter (today) Leftist

Only Coyote fails to see the pattern here
The rest of the Left sees it, but denies it anyway because of their gun grabbing agenda


----------



## 2aguy

Faun said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lolololol
> 
> And you think them being illegal would have stopped him from sneaking that stuff into the building?
> 
> Holy smokes. Quite the compelling point you have there.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think being illegal would have made it more difficult for him to buy the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you think that,  you're sadly mistaken. Making something illegal does not prevent it from happening. Just like making guns illegal would not stop people from getting them.
> 
> Think,  Faun, think!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not responsible for your lack of brain functionality.
> 
> I didn’t say it would have prevented it. WTF is wrong with you? I said it would have made it more difficult to accomplish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what are you suggesting? Abolishing the 2nd Amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I am in favor of banning military grade weapons which are currently legal for civilians to purchase.
Click to expand...



Then you support people owning AR-15s buy you want revolvers, bolt action rifles, pump action shot guns banned?  Since the AR-15 is a civilian rifle never used in war...while 6 shot revolvers, bolt action rifles, lever action rifles, pump action shotguns are actual military weapons....right?


----------



## Coyote

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nikolas Cruz: Suspected Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School shooter identified
> It seems he had a lot of problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, not unusual for someone Left bent.   Rather typical.
> 
> The Theatre shooter (Holmes)....Leftist
> Sandy Hook Shooter....Leftist
> Las Vegas Shooter....Leftist
> Baseball field shooter (Congressional baseball game)....Leftist
> Parkland Shooter (today) Leftist
> 
> Only Coyote fails to see the pattern here
> The rest of the Left sees it, but denies it anyway because of their gun grabbing agenda
Click to expand...


Ok.  I get it -you don't have a link, you're just bullshitting


----------



## 2aguy

Faun said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lolololol
> 
> And you think them being illegal would have stopped him from sneaking that stuff into the building?
> 
> Holy smokes. Quite the compelling point you have there.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think being illegal would have made it more difficult for him to buy the gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you think that,  you're sadly mistaken. Making something illegal does not prevent it from happening. Just like making guns illegal would not stop people from getting them.
> 
> Think,  Faun, think!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not responsible for your lack of brain functionality.
> 
> I didn’t say it would have prevented it. WTF is wrong with you? I said it would have made it more difficult to accomplish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what are you suggesting? Abolishing the 2nd Amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I am in favor of banning military grade weapons which are currently legal for civilians to purchase.
Click to expand...



How about rental trucks......a rental truck was used to murder 86 people in 5 minutes......more than any mass public shooting anywhere...except in France.....where they used actual military grade rifles to murder over 100...and military rifles are completely banned in France.....


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Faun said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> There, fixed that for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, those people were killed with a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, by another person. The gun can't kill people by itself. You seem to forget that there's _always_ a person behind the gun in situations like these.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? If the asshole today didn’t have a gun, he wouldn’t have been able to kill 17 people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A knife? A bomb?
> 
> YES! He would have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A knife would not have killed 17 people and bombs are illegal. Great point ya made there.
Click to expand...


Possession of a handgun by anyone under the age of 21 is also illegal.

Great point you...., uh, never mind!


----------



## 2aguy

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, those people were killed with a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, by another person. The gun can't kill people by itself. You seem to forget that there's _always_ a person behind the gun in situations like these.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? If the asshole today didn’t have a gun, he wouldn’t have been able to kill 17 people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A knife? A bomb?
> 
> YES! He would have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A knife would not have killed 17 people and bombs are illegal. Great point ya made there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possession of a handgun by anyone under the age of 21 is also illegal.
> 
> Great point, uh, never mind!
Click to expand...



He doesn't understand that a rental truck, when school let out, could have killed a lot more....the muslim in Nice, France murdered 86 people in 5 minutes.......


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Coyote also claims that open borders are a good thing.
Pathetic isn't it?



Coyote said:


> It's ironic...people are yellling DACA and M-13 based on the guys name.  He was adopted.



And you're one of those who coddle MS-13
I'll bet you think DACA was perfectly legal


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, those people were killed with a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, by another person. The gun can't kill people by itself. You seem to forget that there's _always_ a person behind the gun in situations like these.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? If the asshole today didn’t have a gun, he wouldn’t have been able to kill 17 people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A knife? A bomb?
> 
> YES! He would have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A knife would not have killed 17 people and bombs are illegal. Great point ya made there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possession of a handgun by anyone under the age of 21 is also illegal.
> 
> Great point you...., uh, never mind!
Click to expand...


Better source that, I believe it's 18 in FL with parental permission


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Coyote said:


> Ok.  I get it -you don't have a link, you're just bullshitting



Oh I get it, you're just an imbecile who's best reply is to try to spin things


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Folks might as well get used to this.
It's a direct result of decades of Democrat policies.

If you think it's bad now, wait'll they get their open borders.
Better hold on to those guns folks.


----------



## KeiserC

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, those people were killed with a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, by another person. The gun can't kill people by itself. You seem to forget that there's _always_ a person behind the gun in situations like these.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? If the asshole today didn’t have a gun, he wouldn’t have been able to kill 17 people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A knife? A bomb?
> 
> YES! He would have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A knife would not have killed 17 people and bombs are illegal. Great point ya made there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possession of a handgun by anyone under the age of 21 is also illegal.
> 
> Great point, uh, never mind!
Click to expand...

be a citizen in VT and 16 years old... carte blanche, you can have any currently legal firearm without registration / license / permit etc. etc. carry concealed or open, in your car with a round chambered etc. (just no loaded rifles in cars due to poaching)... We do fairly well with gun related crime / murders per-capita...

O... and that is 16 yo, for a handgun, without the consent of your parents or guardian...  Additionally, no minimum age to possess a long gun... AR-15, riot shotgun.. or whatever floats the 'youguns' fancy...


----------



## Coyote

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.  I get it -you don't have a link, you're just bullshitting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I get it, you just an imbecile who's best reply is to try to spin things
Click to expand...


All because I asked you for a link showing he was democrat?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

KeiserC said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, by another person. The gun can't kill people by itself. You seem to forget that there's _always_ a person behind the gun in situations like these.
> 
> 
> 
> So? If the asshole today didn’t have a gun, he wouldn’t have been able to kill 17 people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A knife? A bomb?
> 
> YES! He would have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A knife would not have killed 17 people and bombs are illegal. Great point ya made there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possession of a handgun by anyone under the age of 21 is also illegal.
> 
> Great point, uh, never mind!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> be a citizen in VT and 16 years old... carte blanche, you can have any currently legal firearm without registration / license / permit etc. etc. carry concealed or open, in your car with a bullet chambered etc. (just no loaded rifles in cars due to poaching)... We do fairly well with gun related crime / murders per-capita...
Click to expand...


18 in Indiana. My bad 18 for long gun 21 for handgun


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

All said....it's tragic that people were killed and injured today.
I hope the victims can find peace and solace.    

God I hate these deranged Leftists


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

[QUOTE="Coyote, post: 19292639, member: 19170"
All because I asked you for a link showing he was democrat?  [/QUOTE]

Oh for God's sake....
It's posted in this thread you buffoon..  Go back and look.
I don't have time to guide you by the leash every step of the way.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

depotoo said:


> I hear you, but something has to be done.  I know our school district budget for this school year allocated over $6 million for security.  And over $50 million for after school activities.  Something needs to change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s my point, to have real trained officers, just as a reg police officer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally?  I find it ridiculous that licensed school officers are not allowed to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those "licensed school officers" are often minimum wage earners with no qualifications whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People will not give the school districts the funding to pay for fully qualified police officers. At my very large high school in northern Florida, I had two county sheriff's deputies full time.  After I left, the county had to cut expenses so they formed a school district police department with lower qualified and less expensive officers assigned to the schools, and only larger schools like middle and high schools had them.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That is for YOUR school district to decide.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Review the cases.  The answer is within your grasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "cases"?
> 
> Either you're full of shit, or you've got some magic access to information that none of us have.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For you, I recommend Prevagen™.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to use the deaths of children as an excuse to troll and call me names?
> 
> You're quite the classy guy, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look up the reports on each of the incidents.  You will find that most of the perps had been noted by school officials or police at one or more times.
> 
> I've no time to write you a book.  Stop being so childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am subbing long term right now because all of the school districts budgets are being cut they cannot hire teachers when they lose one.  I have kids in my class now, that after 7 days in class are threats, but what do you propose I do about them?  The administrators know also, so I have no need to report them.
> 
> Tell me how I deal with kids who haven't cracked yet but are prime candidates?!
Click to expand...


Keep them away from freaks like you. The district must be desperate.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

The school in question already had top notch security according to posts in this thread and the news.

The solution lies in addressing the underlying cause....something few....and almost ZERO leftists ever get around to.

It's MUCH more politically correct to blame objects
*
Recapping what we know.........*

The Theatre shooter (Holmes)....Leftist
Sandy Hook Shooter....Leftist
Las Vegas Shooter....Leftist
Baseball field shooter (Congressional baseball game)....Leftist
Parkland Shooter (today) Leftist
Any mass shootings I omitted.....Leftist

*Summary*......Do we have a "gun" problem or a "Leftist" problem?

*Any questions ?*


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

SassyIrishLass said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, by another person. The gun can't kill people by itself. You seem to forget that there's _always_ a person behind the gun in situations like these.
> 
> 
> 
> So? If the asshole today didn’t have a gun, he wouldn’t have been able to kill 17 people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A knife? A bomb?
> 
> YES! He would have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A knife would not have killed 17 people and bombs are illegal. Great point ya made there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possession of a handgun by anyone under the age of 21 is also illegal.
> 
> Great point you...., uh, never mind!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better source that, I believe it's 18 in FL with parental permission
Click to expand...


Federal law to purchase a handgun is age 21.

" All firearms other than shotguns and rifles, and all ammunition other than ammunition for shotguns or rifles may be sold only to individuals 21 years of age or older."

Does a customer have to be a certain age to buy firearms or ammunition from a licensee? | Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives


----------



## KeiserC

BasicHumanUnit said:


> The school in question already had top notch security according to posts in this thread and the news.
> 
> The solution lies in addressing the underlying cause....something few....and almost ZERO leftists ever get around to.
> 
> It's MUCH more politically correct to blame objects


Legislate morality... problem solved


----------



## Lewdog

Hmm Cubs player Anthony Rizzo is an alum from that school.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? If the asshole today didn’t have a gun, he wouldn’t have been able to kill 17 people.
> 
> 
> 
> A knife? A bomb?
> 
> YES! He would have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A knife would not have killed 17 people and bombs are illegal. Great point ya made there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possession of a handgun by anyone under the age of 21 is also illegal.
> 
> Great point you...., uh, never mind!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better source that, I believe it's 18 in FL with parental permission
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Federal law to purchase a handgun is age 21.
> 
> " All firearms other than shotguns and rifles, and all ammunition other than ammunition for shotguns or rifles may be sold only to individuals 21 years of age or older."
> 
> Does a customer have to be a certain age to buy firearms or ammunition from a licensee? | Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives
Click to expand...


You said posses not purchase. Big difference


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

KeiserC said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, by another person. The gun can't kill people by itself. You seem to forget that there's _always_ a person behind the gun in situations like these.
> 
> 
> 
> So? If the asshole today didn’t have a gun, he wouldn’t have been able to kill 17 people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A knife? A bomb?
> 
> YES! He would have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A knife would not have killed 17 people and bombs are illegal. Great point ya made there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possession of a handgun by anyone under the age of 21 is also illegal.
> 
> Great point, uh, never mind!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> be a citizen in VT and 16 years old... carte blanche, you can have any currently legal firearm without registration / license / permit etc. etc. carry concealed or open, in your car with a round chambered etc. (just no loaded rifles in cars due to poaching)... We do fairly well with gun related crime / murders per-capita...
> 
> O... and that is 16 yo, for a handgun, without the consent of your parents or guardian...  Additionally, no minimum age to possess a long gun... AR-15, riot shotgun.. or whatever floats the 'youguns' fancy...
Click to expand...


Carrying is not owning.

Here is my source:
Does a customer have to be a certain age to buy firearms or ammunition from a licensee? | Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives


----------



## Wyatt earp

Faun said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, more people are killed by guns by other people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There, fixed that for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, those people were killed with a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, by another person. The gun can't kill people by itself. You seem to forget that there's _always_ a person behind the gun in situations like these.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? If the asshole today didn’t have a gun, he wouldn’t have been able to kill 17 people.
Click to expand...




Say what?


----------



## Faun

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think being illegal would have made it more difficult for him to buy the gun.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you think that,  you're sadly mistaken. Making something illegal does not prevent it from happening. Just like making guns illegal would not stop people from getting them.
> 
> Think,  Faun, think!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not responsible for your lack of brain functionality.
> 
> I didn’t say it would have prevented it. WTF is wrong with you? I said it would have made it more difficult to accomplish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what are you suggesting? Abolishing the 2nd Amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I am in favor of banning military grade weapons which are currently legal for civilians to purchase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then you support people owning AR-15s buy you want revolvers, bolt action rifles, pump action shot guns banned?  Since the AR-15 is a civilian rifle never used in war...while 6 shot revolvers, bolt action rifles, lever action rifles, pump action shotguns are actual military weapons....right?
Click to expand...

Did I say weapons used in war? I said civilian-legal military grade weapons, which includes semi-automatic weapons like the one used today.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

SassyIrishLass said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> A knife? A bomb?
> 
> YES! He would have.
> 
> 
> 
> A knife would not have killed 17 people and bombs are illegal. Great point ya made there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possession of a handgun by anyone under the age of 21 is also illegal.
> 
> Great point you...., uh, never mind!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better source that, I believe it's 18 in FL with parental permission
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Federal law to purchase a handgun is age 21.
> 
> " All firearms other than shotguns and rifles, and all ammunition other than ammunition for shotguns or rifles may be sold only to individuals 21 years of age or older."
> 
> Does a customer have to be a certain age to buy firearms or ammunition from a licensee? | Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said posses not purchase. Big difference
Click to expand...


Point taken, but if possessing then the adult providing such a weapon should then be liable.

Ownership is what I meant to say.


----------



## KeiserC

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? If the asshole today didn’t have a gun, he wouldn’t have been able to kill 17 people.
> 
> 
> 
> A knife? A bomb?
> 
> YES! He would have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A knife would not have killed 17 people and bombs are illegal. Great point ya made there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possession of a handgun by anyone under the age of 21 is also illegal.
> 
> Great point you...., uh, never mind!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better source that, I believe it's 18 in FL with parental permission
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Federal law to purchase a handgun is age 21.
> 
> " All firearms other than shotguns and rifles, and all ammunition other than ammuniti n for shotguns or rifles may be sold only to individuals 21 years of age or older."
> 
> Does a customer have to be a certain age to buy firearms or ammunition from a licensee? | Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives
Click to expand...

BS... VT legislation on this is out there for all to see & haven't heard of the Feds busting any of the handgun toteing teens up here.
5 questions, 5 answers about gun rights in Vermont


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> A knife would not have killed 17 people and bombs are illegal. Great point ya made there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possession of a handgun by anyone under the age of 21 is also illegal.
> 
> Great point you...., uh, never mind!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better source that, I believe it's 18 in FL with parental permission
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Federal law to purchase a handgun is age 21.
> 
> " All firearms other than shotguns and rifles, and all ammunition other than ammunition for shotguns or rifles may be sold only to individuals 21 years of age or older."
> 
> Does a customer have to be a certain age to buy firearms or ammunition from a licensee? | Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said posses not purchase. Big difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Point taken, but if possessing then the adult providing such a weapon should then be liable.
> 
> Ownership is what I meant to say.
Click to expand...



Agreed


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you think that,  you're sadly mistaken. Making something illegal does not prevent it from happening. Just like making guns illegal would not stop people from getting them.
> 
> Think,  Faun, think!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not responsible for your lack of brain functionality.
> 
> I didn’t say it would have prevented it. WTF is wrong with you? I said it would have made it more difficult to accomplish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what are you suggesting? Abolishing the 2nd Amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I am in favor of banning military grade weapons which are currently legal for civilians to purchase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then you support people owning AR-15s buy you want revolvers, bolt action rifles, pump action shot guns banned?  Since the AR-15 is a civilian rifle never used in war...while 6 shot revolvers, bolt action rifles, lever action rifles, pump action shotguns are actual military weapons....right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say weapons used in war? I said civilian-legal military grade weapons, which includes semi-automatic weapons like the one used today.
Click to expand...


So my 22LR version of the AR is military grade?  How about my wife's 22 cal Ruger pistol?

I called it and you went right after it!  Congratulations dumbass!


----------



## IsaacNewton

MarathonMike said:


> Put a couple of these bad boys in the teacher's lounge.
> View attachment 176776



Right because no shooter would ever 'break the glass'. 

Ignorance finds its level.


----------



## depotoo

That is true and it needs to happen.  But, the legislature voted a couple of years ago not to allow the officers to be armed.  That has to change.  Just my opinion.





Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you, but something has to be done.  I know our school district budget for this school year allocated over $6 million for security.  And over $50 million for after school activities.  Something needs to change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s my point, to have real trained officers, just as a reg police officer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally?  I find it ridiculous that licensed school officers are not allowed to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those "licensed school officers" are often minimum wage earners with no qualifications whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People will not give the school districts the funding to pay for fully qualified police officers. At my very large high school in northern Florida, I had two county sheriff's deputies full time.  After I left, the county had to cut expenses so they formed a school district police department with lower qualified and less expensive officers assigned to the schools, and only larger schools like middle and high schools had them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is for YOUR school district to decide.
Click to expand...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

KeiserC said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> A knife? A bomb?
> 
> YES! He would have.
> 
> 
> 
> A knife would not have killed 17 people and bombs are illegal. Great point ya made there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possession of a handgun by anyone under the age of 21 is also illegal.
> 
> Great point you...., uh, never mind!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better source that, I believe it's 18 in FL with parental permission
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Federal law to purchase a handgun is age 21.
> 
> " All firearms other than shotguns and rifles, and all ammunition other than ammunition for shotguns or rifles may be sold only to individuals 21 years of age or older."
> 
> Does a customer have to be a certain age to buy firearms or ammunition from a licensee? | Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS... VT legislation on this is out there for all to see & haven't heard of the Feds busting all the handgun toteing teens up here.
> 5 questions, 5 answers about gun rights in Vermont
Click to expand...


Then you need to get your state officials heads out of their asses for violating federal law.

They can carry them, but not own handguns nor purchase them legally.


----------



## EverCurious

WillHaftawaite said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Full auto needs a special license, and a lot of red tape to own.
> 
> semi auto?
> 
> such as?
> 
> rifles only?
> 
> Rifles and Handguns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's a fair point. Probably more about magazine size than the semi-auto aspect. I mean even down here we're allowed semi-autos, mainly to control rabbit and possum populations. But the magazine sizes are limited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the magazine sizes are limited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as long as they are being made, people will find them, and buy them.
> 
> if they can't find them or buy them, they'll make them
Click to expand...


True story that...

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HZ4HY9I/?tag=ff0d01-20  (prefabricated unit with a 6x6x6" build area for $398)

or with a little mechanical inclination https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KCYKNZ0/?tag=ff0d01-20 (build your own with an 8x8x7" build area for $279)


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

KeiserC said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> A knife? A bomb?
> 
> YES! He would have.
> 
> 
> 
> A knife would not have killed 17 people and bombs are illegal. Great point ya made there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possession of a handgun by anyone under the age of 21 is also illegal.
> 
> Great point you...., uh, never mind!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better source that, I believe it's 18 in FL with parental permission
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Federal law to purchase a handgun is age 21.
> 
> " All firearms other than shotguns and rifles, and all ammunition other than ammuniti n for shotguns or rifles may be sold only to individuals 21 years of age or older."
> 
> Does a customer have to be a certain age to buy firearms or ammunition from a licensee? | Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS... VT legislation on this is out there for all to see & haven't heard of the Feds busting any of the handgun toteing teens up here.
> 5 questions, 5 answers about gun rights in Vermont
Click to expand...


Have you considered that sources reliability?  It is probably a grievous error.  That paper is somewhere to left of Marx.


----------



## Brain357

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Folks might as well get used to this.
> It's a direct result of decades of Democrat policies.
> 
> If you think it's bad now, wait'll they get their open borders.
> Better hold on to those guns folks.



Meanwhile countries with strong gun control don't have regular school shootings.  They also bury few law officers.  Think we are up to 5 in the last week.  That's about how many most countries bury for firearms deaths in a year.


----------



## 2aguy

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you think that,  you're sadly mistaken. Making something illegal does not prevent it from happening. Just like making guns illegal would not stop people from getting them.
> 
> Think,  Faun, think!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not responsible for your lack of brain functionality.
> 
> I didn’t say it would have prevented it. WTF is wrong with you? I said it would have made it more difficult to accomplish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what are you suggesting? Abolishing the 2nd Amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I am in favor of banning military grade weapons which are currently legal for civilians to purchase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then you support people owning AR-15s buy you want revolvers, bolt action rifles, pump action shot guns banned?  Since the AR-15 is a civilian rifle never used in war...while 6 shot revolvers, bolt action rifles, lever action rifles, pump action shotguns are actual military weapons....right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say weapons used in war? I said civilian-legal military grade weapons, which includes semi-automatic weapons like the one used today.
Click to expand...



The AR-15 is not a military weapon and it isn't military grade and it has never been used in the military.....6 shot revolvers were used in war....bolt action rifles are currently used in war, pump action shot guns are currently used in war, and the most popular pistols in this country are semi autos......and have been and are still being used  in war......

So you prettty much want all guns banned.........got it.


----------



## 2aguy

Brain357 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks might as well get used to this.
> It's a direct result of decades of Democrat policies.
> 
> If you think it's bad now, wait'll they get their open borders.
> Better hold on to those guns folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile countries with strong gun control don't have regular school shootings.  They also bury few law officers.  Think we are up to 5 in the last week.  That's about how many most countries bury for firearms deaths in a year.
Click to expand...



That has nothing to do with law abiding people who own close to 600 million guns...that has to do with our criminals who commit murder...because they were raised without fathers, and on welfare......Britain...gun crime is going up, and their violent crime rate is going up...and they almost had 2 school shootings....stopped not by their gun control laws, but by pure, dumb luck......after they banned and confiscated guns...


----------



## bodecea

MindWars said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the mods converged the threads under the thread least likely to get hits.
> 
> This is how they change the narrative.
> 
> Nicolas Cruz.
> 
> Wonder if he has any gang affiliation? Wonder if he's a dreamer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep just like the one i . just posted where there is a LIVE VIDEO OF THE SHOOTING imagine how many will MISS it because now it's hidden 20 pages back.
> 
> THAT IS SUCH PURE BS WHENT HEY DO THAT AND THE TITLE OF IT CERTAINLY SHOWS A DIFFERENT WHAT EVER ON AN ISSUE.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait is this some kind of contest?  Did I miss the memo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHO CARES
Click to expand...

Exactly.....who cares.   Not the Right....not anyone actually.


----------



## Brain357

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not responsible for your lack of brain functionality.
> 
> I didn’t say it would have prevented it. WTF is wrong with you? I said it would have made it more difficult to accomplish.
> 
> 
> 
> So what are you suggesting? Abolishing the 2nd Amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I am in favor of banning military grade weapons which are currently legal for civilians to purchase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then you support people owning AR-15s buy you want revolvers, bolt action rifles, pump action shot guns banned?  Since the AR-15 is a civilian rifle never used in war...while 6 shot revolvers, bolt action rifles, lever action rifles, pump action shotguns are actual military weapons....right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say weapons used in war? I said civilian-legal military grade weapons, which includes semi-automatic weapons like the one used today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The AR-15 is not a military weapon and it isn't military grade and it has never been used in the military.....6 shot revolvers were used in war....bolt action rifles are currently used in war, pump action shot guns are currently used in war, and the most popular pistols in this country are semi autos......and have been and are still being used  in war......
> 
> So you prettty much want all guns banned.........got it.
Click to expand...

Sure does kill a lot of people really fast though.  See Vegas.


----------



## KeiserC

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? If the asshole today didn’t have a gun, he wouldn’t have been able to kill 17 people.
> 
> 
> 
> A knife? A bomb?
> 
> YES! He would have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A knife would not have killed 17 people and bombs are illegal. Great point ya made there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possession of a handgun by anyone under the age of 21 is also illegal.
> 
> Great point you...., uh, never mind!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better source that, I believe it's 18 in FL with parental permission
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Federal law to purchase a handgun is age 21.
> 
> " All firearms other than shotguns and rifles, and all ammunition other than ammunition for shotguns or rifles may be sold only to individuals 21 years of age or older."
> 
> I'm not making this stuff up... you're wrong
> *Minimum Age to Purchase & Possess in Vermont*
> Last updated November 16, 2017.
> 
> Vermont law allows any person age 16 or older to possess a handgun without the consent of a parent or guardian.1 There is no minimum age to possess a rifle or shotgun in Vermont.
> 
> Vermont law allows firearm sales to anyone age 16 or older.2
> 
> Federal age restrictions impose stricter limits.
> 
> _See our_ Minimum Age to Purchase & Possess Firearms policy summary _for a comprehensive discussion of this issue._
Click to expand...


*Minimum Age to Purchase & Possess in Vermont*
Last updated November 16, 2017.

Vermont law allows any person age 16 or older to possess a handgun without the consent of a parent or guardian.1 There is no minimum age to possess a rifle or shotgun in Vermont.

Vermont law allows firearm sales to anyone age 16 or older.2

Federal age restrictions impose stricter limits.

_See our_ Minimum Age to Purchase & Possess Firearms policy summary _for a comprehensive discussion of this issue.

I guess VT considers its constitution more prescient (being older and all) than the Fed. Statutes on this...._


----------



## Brain357

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks might as well get used to this.
> It's a direct result of decades of Democrat policies.
> 
> If you think it's bad now, wait'll they get their open borders.
> Better hold on to those guns folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile countries with strong gun control don't have regular school shootings.  They also bury few law officers.  Think we are up to 5 in the last week.  That's about how many most countries bury for firearms deaths in a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with law abiding people who own close to 600 million guns...that has to do with our criminals who commit murder...because they were raised without fathers, and on welfare......Britain...gun crime is going up, and their violent crime rate is going up...and they almost had 2 school shootings....stopped not by their gun control laws, but by pure, dumb luck......after they banned and confiscated guns...
Click to expand...


Yes it has everything to do with them.  We have the highest ownership rate in the world.  We also have the most gun problems.  School shootings, church shootings, dead cops, mass shootings....


----------



## Brain357

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks might as well get used to this.
> It's a direct result of decades of Democrat policies.
> 
> If you think it's bad now, wait'll they get their open borders.
> Better hold on to those guns folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile countries with strong gun control don't have regular school shootings.  They also bury few law officers.  Think we are up to 5 in the last week.  That's about how many most countries bury for firearms deaths in a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with law abiding people who own close to 600 million guns...that has to do with our criminals who commit murder...because they were raised without fathers, and on welfare......Britain...gun crime is going up, and their violent crime rate is going up...and they almost had 2 school shootings....stopped not by their gun control laws, but by pure, dumb luck......after they banned and confiscated guns...
Click to expand...


Boy I wish we could say we almost had school shootings.  

There have already been 18 school shootings in the US this year: Everytown


----------



## 2aguy

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are you suggesting? Abolishing the 2nd Amendment?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I am in favor of banning military grade weapons which are currently legal for civilians to purchase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then you support people owning AR-15s buy you want revolvers, bolt action rifles, pump action shot guns banned?  Since the AR-15 is a civilian rifle never used in war...while 6 shot revolvers, bolt action rifles, lever action rifles, pump action shotguns are actual military weapons....right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say weapons used in war? I said civilian-legal military grade weapons, which includes semi-automatic weapons like the one used today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The AR-15 is not a military weapon and it isn't military grade and it has never been used in the military.....6 shot revolvers were used in war....bolt action rifles are currently used in war, pump action shot guns are currently used in war, and the most popular pistols in this country are semi autos......and have been and are still being used  in war......
> 
> So you prettty much want all guns banned.........got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure does kill a lot of people really fast though.  See Vegas.
Click to expand...



Yes...Vegas....2 rifles firing over 1,000 rounds into a tightly packed crowd of over 22,000 people...

58 murdered.

A muslim terrorist in Nice, France, using a rental truck....

86 murdered.

Rental trucks are deadlier than 2 rifles....


----------



## Brain357

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks might as well get used to this.
> It's a direct result of decades of Democrat policies.
> 
> If you think it's bad now, wait'll they get their open borders.
> Better hold on to those guns folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile countries with strong gun control don't have regular school shootings.  They also bury few law officers.  Think we are up to 5 in the last week.  That's about how many most countries bury for firearms deaths in a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with law abiding people who own close to 600 million guns...that has to do with our criminals who commit murder...because they were raised without fathers, and on welfare......Britain...gun crime is going up, and their violent crime rate is going up...and they almost had 2 school shootings....stopped not by their gun control laws, but by pure, dumb luck......after they banned and confiscated guns...
Click to expand...


Ours is going up.
FBI: Violent crime increases for second straight year


----------



## 2aguy

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks might as well get used to this.
> It's a direct result of decades of Democrat policies.
> 
> If you think it's bad now, wait'll they get their open borders.
> Better hold on to those guns folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile countries with strong gun control don't have regular school shootings.  They also bury few law officers.  Think we are up to 5 in the last week.  That's about how many most countries bury for firearms deaths in a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with law abiding people who own close to 600 million guns...that has to do with our criminals who commit murder...because they were raised without fathers, and on welfare......Britain...gun crime is going up, and their violent crime rate is going up...and they almost had 2 school shootings....stopped not by their gun control laws, but by pure, dumb luck......after they banned and confiscated guns...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boy I wish we could say we almost had school shootings.
> 
> There have already been 18 school shootings in the US this year: Everytown
Click to expand...



Dipshit....that has already been shown to be a lie.....

Media Push The Claim There Have Been 18 School Shootings In 2018. Here Are The Facts.

But that narrative was gleaned from the anti-gun group Everytown for Gun Safety. Here are some facts, in order to separate the wheat from the chaff when it comes to the facts:

Twice, someone shot themselves on school grounds; one incident, on January 3, featured a man shooting himself in a former school’s parking lot; on January 10 a teen killed himself in an Arizona elementary school bathroom.

Four times, a bullet was fired through a school or dorm’s window: on January 4, a gunshot was fired at a high school in Seattle through an office window; no one was hurt. On January 10, a shot was fired shattering a California State University classroom window. No injuries were reported. The same day, in Texas, a bullet was accidentally fired through a classroom wall at the Grayson College Criminal Justice Center. No one was injured. On January 15, a bullet traveled through a residential hall’s dorm room. No injuries were reported.


----------



## Brain357

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I am in favor of banning military grade weapons which are currently legal for civilians to purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you support people owning AR-15s buy you want revolvers, bolt action rifles, pump action shot guns banned?  Since the AR-15 is a civilian rifle never used in war...while 6 shot revolvers, bolt action rifles, lever action rifles, pump action shotguns are actual military weapons....right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say weapons used in war? I said civilian-legal military grade weapons, which includes semi-automatic weapons like the one used today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The AR-15 is not a military weapon and it isn't military grade and it has never been used in the military.....6 shot revolvers were used in war....bolt action rifles are currently used in war, pump action shot guns are currently used in war, and the most popular pistols in this country are semi autos......and have been and are still being used  in war......
> 
> So you prettty much want all guns banned.........got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure does kill a lot of people really fast though.  See Vegas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...Vegas....2 rifles firing over 1,000 rounds into a tightly packed crowd of over 22,000 people...
> 
> 58 murdered.
> 
> A muslim terrorist in Nice, France, using a rental truck....
> 
> 86 murdered.
> 
> Rental trucks are deadlier than 2 rifles....
Click to expand...


Don't see a lot of school trucking or church truckings.  OH and they make barriers for trucks.  But glad you want murderers to have as many options as possible.


----------



## 2aguy

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks might as well get used to this.
> It's a direct result of decades of Democrat policies.
> 
> If you think it's bad now, wait'll they get their open borders.
> Better hold on to those guns folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile countries with strong gun control don't have regular school shootings.  They also bury few law officers.  Think we are up to 5 in the last week.  That's about how many most countries bury for firearms deaths in a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with law abiding people who own close to 600 million guns...that has to do with our criminals who commit murder...because they were raised without fathers, and on welfare......Britain...gun crime is going up, and their violent crime rate is going up...and they almost had 2 school shootings....stopped not by their gun control laws, but by pure, dumb luck......after they banned and confiscated guns...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ours is going up.
> FBI: Violent crime increases for second straight year
Click to expand...


Lying again....

We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
-- gun murder down 49%
--gun crime down 75%
--violent crime down 72%

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.




Hard Data, Hollow Protests

*The reason for the current increase is what I have called the Ferguson Effect. *

Cops are backing off of proactive policing in high-crime minority neighborhoods, and criminals are becoming emboldened. 

Having been told incessantly by politicians, the media, and Black Lives Matter activists that they are bigoted for getting out of their cars and questioning someone loitering on a known drug corner at 2 AM, many officers are instead just driving by. Such stops are discretionary; cops don’t have to make them. And when political elites demonize the police for just such proactive policing, we shouldn’t be surprised when cops get the message and do less of it. 

*Seventy-two percent of the nation’s officers say that they and their colleagues are now less willing to stop and question suspicious persons, according to a Pew Research poll released in January. The reason is the persistent anti-cop climate. *

Four studies came out in 2016 alone rebutting the charge that police shootings are racially biased. If there is a bias in police shootings, it works in favor of blacks and against whites. That truth has not stopped the ongoing demonization of the police—including, now, by many of the country’s ignorant professional athletes. The toll will be felt, as always, in the inner city, by the thousands of law-abiding people there who desperately want more police protection.


----------



## Brain357

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks might as well get used to this.
> It's a direct result of decades of Democrat policies.
> 
> If you think it's bad now, wait'll they get their open borders.
> Better hold on to those guns folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile countries with strong gun control don't have regular school shootings.  They also bury few law officers.  Think we are up to 5 in the last week.  That's about how many most countries bury for firearms deaths in a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with law abiding people who own close to 600 million guns...that has to do with our criminals who commit murder...because they were raised without fathers, and on welfare......Britain...gun crime is going up, and their violent crime rate is going up...and they almost had 2 school shootings....stopped not by their gun control laws, but by pure, dumb luck......after they banned and confiscated guns...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boy I wish we could say we almost had school shootings.
> 
> There have already been 18 school shootings in the US this year: Everytown
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dipshit....that has already been shown to be a lie.....
> 
> Media Push The Claim There Have Been 18 School Shootings In 2018. Here Are The Facts.
> 
> But that narrative was gleaned from the anti-gun group Everytown for Gun Safety. Here are some facts, in order to separate the wheat from the chaff when it comes to the facts:
> 
> Twice, someone shot themselves on school grounds; one incident, on January 3, featured a man shooting himself in a former school’s parking lot; on January 10 a teen killed himself in an Arizona elementary school bathroom.
> 
> Four times, a bullet was fired through a school or dorm’s window: on January 4, a gunshot was fired at a high school in Seattle through an office window; no one was hurt. On January 10, a shot was fired shattering a California State University classroom window. No injuries were reported. The same day, in Texas, a bullet was accidentally fired through a classroom wall at the Grayson College Criminal Justice Center. No one was injured. On January 15, a bullet traveled through a residential hall’s dorm room. No injuries were reported.
Click to expand...


Hey Dipshit.  17 just died today.  Thats probably more than all of Europe will have this year.  And that's just one of several we have had already.


----------



## 2aguy

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you support people owning AR-15s buy you want revolvers, bolt action rifles, pump action shot guns banned?  Since the AR-15 is a civilian rifle never used in war...while 6 shot revolvers, bolt action rifles, lever action rifles, pump action shotguns are actual military weapons....right?
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say weapons used in war? I said civilian-legal military grade weapons, which includes semi-automatic weapons like the one used today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The AR-15 is not a military weapon and it isn't military grade and it has never been used in the military.....6 shot revolvers were used in war....bolt action rifles are currently used in war, pump action shot guns are currently used in war, and the most popular pistols in this country are semi autos......and have been and are still being used  in war......
> 
> So you prettty much want all guns banned.........got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure does kill a lot of people really fast though.  See Vegas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...Vegas....2 rifles firing over 1,000 rounds into a tightly packed crowd of over 22,000 people...
> 
> 58 murdered.
> 
> A muslim terrorist in Nice, France, using a rental truck....
> 
> 86 murdered.
> 
> Rental trucks are deadlier than 2 rifles....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't see a lot of school trucking or church truckings.  OH and they make barriers for trucks.  But glad you want murderers to have as many options as possible.
Click to expand...



That didn't save the 8 people in New York......and if they want to run people over, they don't even have to spend a lot of money to do it.....19.99 for a rental truck from home depot for the first hour of killing.....


----------



## Brain357

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks might as well get used to this.
> It's a direct result of decades of Democrat policies.
> 
> If you think it's bad now, wait'll they get their open borders.
> Better hold on to those guns folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile countries with strong gun control don't have regular school shootings.  They also bury few law officers.  Think we are up to 5 in the last week.  That's about how many most countries bury for firearms deaths in a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with law abiding people who own close to 600 million guns...that has to do with our criminals who commit murder...because they were raised without fathers, and on welfare......Britain...gun crime is going up, and their violent crime rate is going up...and they almost had 2 school shootings....stopped not by their gun control laws, but by pure, dumb luck......after they banned and confiscated guns...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ours is going up.
> FBI: Violent crime increases for second straight year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying again....
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
> -- gun murder down 49%
> --gun crime down 75%
> --violent crime down 72%
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard Data, Hollow Protests
> 
> *The reason for the current increase is what I have called the Ferguson Effect. *
> 
> Cops are backing off of proactive policing in high-crime minority neighborhoods, and criminals are becoming emboldened.
> 
> Having been told incessantly by politicians, the media, and Black Lives Matter activists that they are bigoted for getting out of their cars and questioning someone loitering on a known drug corner at 2 AM, many officers are instead just driving by. Such stops are discretionary; cops don’t have to make them. And when political elites demonize the police for just such proactive policing, we shouldn’t be surprised when cops get the message and do less of it.
> 
> *Seventy-two percent of the nation’s officers say that they and their colleagues are now less willing to stop and question suspicious persons, according to a Pew Research poll released in January. The reason is the persistent anti-cop climate. *
> 
> Four studies came out in 2016 alone rebutting the charge that police shootings are racially biased. If there is a bias in police shootings, it works in favor of blacks and against whites. That truth has not stopped the ongoing demonization of the police—including, now, by many of the country’s ignorant professional athletes. The toll will be felt, as always, in the inner city, by the thousands of law-abiding people there who desperately want more police protection.
Click to expand...


No idiot, the FBI is not lying.
FBI: Violent crime increases for second straight year


----------



## 2aguy

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks might as well get used to this.
> It's a direct result of decades of Democrat policies.
> 
> If you think it's bad now, wait'll they get their open borders.
> Better hold on to those guns folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile countries with strong gun control don't have regular school shootings.  They also bury few law officers.  Think we are up to 5 in the last week.  That's about how many most countries bury for firearms deaths in a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with law abiding people who own close to 600 million guns...that has to do with our criminals who commit murder...because they were raised without fathers, and on welfare......Britain...gun crime is going up, and their violent crime rate is going up...and they almost had 2 school shootings....stopped not by their gun control laws, but by pure, dumb luck......after they banned and confiscated guns...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boy I wish we could say we almost had school shootings.
> 
> There have already been 18 school shootings in the US this year: Everytown
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dipshit....that has already been shown to be a lie.....
> 
> Media Push The Claim There Have Been 18 School Shootings In 2018. Here Are The Facts.
> 
> But that narrative was gleaned from the anti-gun group Everytown for Gun Safety. Here are some facts, in order to separate the wheat from the chaff when it comes to the facts:
> 
> Twice, someone shot themselves on school grounds; one incident, on January 3, featured a man shooting himself in a former school’s parking lot; on January 10 a teen killed himself in an Arizona elementary school bathroom.
> 
> Four times, a bullet was fired through a school or dorm’s window: on January 4, a gunshot was fired at a high school in Seattle through an office window; no one was hurt. On January 10, a shot was fired shattering a California State University classroom window. No injuries were reported. The same day, in Texas, a bullet was accidentally fired through a classroom wall at the Grayson College Criminal Justice Center. No one was injured. On January 15, a bullet traveled through a residential hall’s dorm room. No injuries were reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Dipshit.  17 just died today.  Thats probably more than all of Europe will have this year.  And that's just one of several we have had already.
Click to expand...



That is more than they had before they banned guns...and their gun crime rate is going up......their gun control laws had no effect other than to increase gun crime and violent crime...

You morons keep jinxing Europe with your claims about school shootings......they almost had 2 in Britain...pure dumb luck saved them...that won't last forever...


----------



## Brain357

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say weapons used in war? I said civilian-legal military grade weapons, which includes semi-automatic weapons like the one used today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AR-15 is not a military weapon and it isn't military grade and it has never been used in the military.....6 shot revolvers were used in war....bolt action rifles are currently used in war, pump action shot guns are currently used in war, and the most popular pistols in this country are semi autos......and have been and are still being used  in war......
> 
> So you prettty much want all guns banned.........got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure does kill a lot of people really fast though.  See Vegas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...Vegas....2 rifles firing over 1,000 rounds into a tightly packed crowd of over 22,000 people...
> 
> 58 murdered.
> 
> A muslim terrorist in Nice, France, using a rental truck....
> 
> 86 murdered.
> 
> Rental trucks are deadlier than 2 rifles....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't see a lot of school trucking or church truckings.  OH and they make barriers for trucks.  But glad you want murderers to have as many options as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That didn't save the 8 people in New York......and if they want to run people over, they don't even have to spend a lot of money to do it.....19.99 for a rental truck from home depot for the first hour of killing.....
Click to expand...

https://nypost.com/2018/01/02/city-to-ramp-up-traffic-barriers-after-terror-attack/

Why is it so important to you that murderers have every killing option available?


----------



## 2aguy

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks might as well get used to this.
> It's a direct result of decades of Democrat policies.
> 
> If you think it's bad now, wait'll they get their open borders.
> Better hold on to those guns folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile countries with strong gun control don't have regular school shootings.  They also bury few law officers.  Think we are up to 5 in the last week.  That's about how many most countries bury for firearms deaths in a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with law abiding people who own close to 600 million guns...that has to do with our criminals who commit murder...because they were raised without fathers, and on welfare......Britain...gun crime is going up, and their violent crime rate is going up...and they almost had 2 school shootings....stopped not by their gun control laws, but by pure, dumb luck......after they banned and confiscated guns...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ours is going up.
> FBI: Violent crime increases for second straight year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying again....
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
> -- gun murder down 49%
> --gun crime down 75%
> --violent crime down 72%
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard Data, Hollow Protests
> 
> *The reason for the current increase is what I have called the Ferguson Effect. *
> 
> Cops are backing off of proactive policing in high-crime minority neighborhoods, and criminals are becoming emboldened.
> 
> Having been told incessantly by politicians, the media, and Black Lives Matter activists that they are bigoted for getting out of their cars and questioning someone loitering on a known drug corner at 2 AM, many officers are instead just driving by. Such stops are discretionary; cops don’t have to make them. And when political elites demonize the police for just such proactive policing, we shouldn’t be surprised when cops get the message and do less of it.
> 
> *Seventy-two percent of the nation’s officers say that they and their colleagues are now less willing to stop and question suspicious persons, according to a Pew Research poll released in January. The reason is the persistent anti-cop climate. *
> 
> Four studies came out in 2016 alone rebutting the charge that police shootings are racially biased. If there is a bias in police shootings, it works in favor of blacks and against whites. That truth has not stopped the ongoing demonization of the police—including, now, by many of the country’s ignorant professional athletes. The toll will be felt, as always, in the inner city, by the thousands of law-abiding people there who desperately want more police protection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idiot, the FBI is not lying.
> FBI: Violent crime increases for second straight year
Click to expand...



They aren't lying, you are....you blame guns...the blame is on you, obama and black lives matter...

We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
-- gun murder down 49%
--gun crime down 75%
--violent crime down 72%

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.




Hard Data, Hollow Protests

*The reason for the current increase is what I have called the Ferguson Effect. *

Cops are backing off of proactive policing in high-crime minority neighborhoods, and criminals are becoming emboldened. 

Having been told incessantly by politicians, the media, and Black Lives Matter activists that they are bigoted for getting out of their cars and questioning someone loitering on a known drug corner at 2 AM, many officers are instead just driving by. Such stops are discretionary; cops don’t have to make them. And when political elites demonize the police for just such proactive policing, we shouldn’t be surprised when cops get the message and do less of it. 

*Seventy-two percent of the nation’s officers say that they and their colleagues are now less willing to stop and question suspicious persons, according to a Pew Research poll released in January. The reason is the persistent anti-cop climate. *

Four studies came out in 2016 alone rebutting the charge that police shootings are racially biased. If there is a bias in police shootings, it works in favor of blacks and against whites. That truth has not stopped the ongoing demonization of the police—including, now, by many of the country’s ignorant professional athletes. The toll will be felt, as always, in the inner city, by the thousands of law-abiding people there who desperately want more police protection.


----------



## Faun

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not responsible for your lack of brain functionality.
> 
> I didn’t say it would have prevented it. WTF is wrong with you? I said it would have made it more difficult to accomplish.
> 
> 
> 
> So what are you suggesting? Abolishing the 2nd Amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I am in favor of banning military grade weapons which are currently legal for civilians to purchase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then you support people owning AR-15s buy you want revolvers, bolt action rifles, pump action shot guns banned?  Since the AR-15 is a civilian rifle never used in war...while 6 shot revolvers, bolt action rifles, lever action rifles, pump action shotguns are actual military weapons....right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say weapons used in war? I said civilian-legal military grade weapons, which includes semi-automatic weapons like the one used today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So my 22LR version of the AR is military grade?  How about my wife's 22 cal Ruger pistol?
> 
> I called it and you went right after it!  Congratulations dumbass!
Click to expand...

LOL 

You called yourself an idiot?

Pasadena Pawn and Gun, a gun retailer and pawnshop 15 miles south of Baltimore, is pretty much sold out of America’s most wanted gun, the AR-15-style semiautomatic rifle. Since the massacre in Newtown, Conn., in December, *the AR-15, the military-style weapon* that the police say was used in the shootings, has been selling fast here and across the nation.


----------



## Brain357

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile countries with strong gun control don't have regular school shootings.  They also bury few law officers.  Think we are up to 5 in the last week.  That's about how many most countries bury for firearms deaths in a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with law abiding people who own close to 600 million guns...that has to do with our criminals who commit murder...because they were raised without fathers, and on welfare......Britain...gun crime is going up, and their violent crime rate is going up...and they almost had 2 school shootings....stopped not by their gun control laws, but by pure, dumb luck......after they banned and confiscated guns...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boy I wish we could say we almost had school shootings.
> 
> There have already been 18 school shootings in the US this year: Everytown
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dipshit....that has already been shown to be a lie.....
> 
> Media Push The Claim There Have Been 18 School Shootings In 2018. Here Are The Facts.
> 
> But that narrative was gleaned from the anti-gun group Everytown for Gun Safety. Here are some facts, in order to separate the wheat from the chaff when it comes to the facts:
> 
> Twice, someone shot themselves on school grounds; one incident, on January 3, featured a man shooting himself in a former school’s parking lot; on January 10 a teen killed himself in an Arizona elementary school bathroom.
> 
> Four times, a bullet was fired through a school or dorm’s window: on January 4, a gunshot was fired at a high school in Seattle through an office window; no one was hurt. On January 10, a shot was fired shattering a California State University classroom window. No injuries were reported. The same day, in Texas, a bullet was accidentally fired through a classroom wall at the Grayson College Criminal Justice Center. No one was injured. On January 15, a bullet traveled through a residential hall’s dorm room. No injuries were reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Dipshit.  17 just died today.  Thats probably more than all of Europe will have this year.  And that's just one of several we have had already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is more than they had before they banned guns...and their gun crime rate is going up......their gun control laws had no effect other than to increase gun crime and violent crime...
> 
> You morons keep jinxing Europe with your claims about school shootings......they almost had 2 in Britain...pure dumb luck saved them...that won't last forever...
Click to expand...

We wish we could say almost had.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Brain357 said:


> No idiot, the FBI is not lying.
> FBI: Violent crime increases for second straight year


We don't care.

No gun control EVER.  NOT ONE INCH


----------



## Brain357

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile countries with strong gun control don't have regular school shootings.  They also bury few law officers.  Think we are up to 5 in the last week.  That's about how many most countries bury for firearms deaths in a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with law abiding people who own close to 600 million guns...that has to do with our criminals who commit murder...because they were raised without fathers, and on welfare......Britain...gun crime is going up, and their violent crime rate is going up...and they almost had 2 school shootings....stopped not by their gun control laws, but by pure, dumb luck......after they banned and confiscated guns...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ours is going up.
> FBI: Violent crime increases for second straight year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying again....
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
> -- gun murder down 49%
> --gun crime down 75%
> --violent crime down 72%
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard Data, Hollow Protests
> 
> *The reason for the current increase is what I have called the Ferguson Effect. *
> 
> Cops are backing off of proactive policing in high-crime minority neighborhoods, and criminals are becoming emboldened.
> 
> Having been told incessantly by politicians, the media, and Black Lives Matter activists that they are bigoted for getting out of their cars and questioning someone loitering on a known drug corner at 2 AM, many officers are instead just driving by. Such stops are discretionary; cops don’t have to make them. And when political elites demonize the police for just such proactive policing, we shouldn’t be surprised when cops get the message and do less of it.
> 
> *Seventy-two percent of the nation’s officers say that they and their colleagues are now less willing to stop and question suspicious persons, according to a Pew Research poll released in January. The reason is the persistent anti-cop climate. *
> 
> Four studies came out in 2016 alone rebutting the charge that police shootings are racially biased. If there is a bias in police shootings, it works in favor of blacks and against whites. That truth has not stopped the ongoing demonization of the police—including, now, by many of the country’s ignorant professional athletes. The toll will be felt, as always, in the inner city, by the thousands of law-abiding people there who desperately want more police protection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idiot, the FBI is not lying.
> FBI: Violent crime increases for second straight year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't lying, you are....you blame guns...the blame is on you, obama and black lives matter...
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
> -- gun murder down 49%
> --gun crime down 75%
> --violent crime down 72%
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard Data, Hollow Protests
> 
> *The reason for the current increase is what I have called the Ferguson Effect. *
> 
> Cops are backing off of proactive policing in high-crime minority neighborhoods, and criminals are becoming emboldened.
> 
> Having been told incessantly by politicians, the media, and Black Lives Matter activists that they are bigoted for getting out of their cars and questioning someone loitering on a known drug corner at 2 AM, many officers are instead just driving by. Such stops are discretionary; cops don’t have to make them. And when political elites demonize the police for just such proactive policing, we shouldn’t be surprised when cops get the message and do less of it.
> 
> *Seventy-two percent of the nation’s officers say that they and their colleagues are now less willing to stop and question suspicious persons, according to a Pew Research poll released in January. The reason is the persistent anti-cop climate. *
> 
> Four studies came out in 2016 alone rebutting the charge that police shootings are racially biased. If there is a bias in police shootings, it works in favor of blacks and against whites. That truth has not stopped the ongoing demonization of the police—including, now, by many of the country’s ignorant professional athletes. The toll will be felt, as always, in the inner city, by the thousands of law-abiding people there who desperately want more police protection.
Click to expand...

FBI: Violent crime increases for second straight year


----------



## KeiserC

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> KeiserC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> A knife would not have killed 17 people and bombs are illegal. Great point ya made there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possession of a handgun by anyone under the age of 21 is also illegal.
> 
> Great point you...., uh, never mind!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better source that, I believe it's 18 in FL with parental permission
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Federal law to purchase a handgun is age 21.
> 
> " All firearms other than shotguns and rifles, and all ammunition other than ammuniti n for shotguns or rifles may be sold only to individuals 21 years of age or older."
> 
> Does a customer have to be a certain age to buy firearms or ammunition from a licensee? | Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS... VT legislation on this is out there for all to see & haven't heard of the Feds busting any of the handgun toteing teens up here.
> 5 questions, 5 answers about gun rights in Vermont
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you considered that sources reliability?  It is probably a grievous error.  That paper is somewhere to left of Marx.
Click to expand...

I know plenty of kids through my club that save up & look forward to their 16th bd for this exact reason... And yes they enjoy showing off their newly bought hardware...


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Cruz is a registered democrat, that's where the problem is.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Brain357 said:


> We wish we could say almost had.


I don't care if 10,000 people get shot per day.

No Gun Control EVER!!!

not one inch


----------



## 2aguy

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with law abiding people who own close to 600 million guns...that has to do with our criminals who commit murder...because they were raised without fathers, and on welfare......Britain...gun crime is going up, and their violent crime rate is going up...and they almost had 2 school shootings....stopped not by their gun control laws, but by pure, dumb luck......after they banned and confiscated guns...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ours is going up.
> FBI: Violent crime increases for second straight year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying again....
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
> -- gun murder down 49%
> --gun crime down 75%
> --violent crime down 72%
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard Data, Hollow Protests
> 
> *The reason for the current increase is what I have called the Ferguson Effect. *
> 
> Cops are backing off of proactive policing in high-crime minority neighborhoods, and criminals are becoming emboldened.
> 
> Having been told incessantly by politicians, the media, and Black Lives Matter activists that they are bigoted for getting out of their cars and questioning someone loitering on a known drug corner at 2 AM, many officers are instead just driving by. Such stops are discretionary; cops don’t have to make them. And when political elites demonize the police for just such proactive policing, we shouldn’t be surprised when cops get the message and do less of it.
> 
> *Seventy-two percent of the nation’s officers say that they and their colleagues are now less willing to stop and question suspicious persons, according to a Pew Research poll released in January. The reason is the persistent anti-cop climate. *
> 
> Four studies came out in 2016 alone rebutting the charge that police shootings are racially biased. If there is a bias in police shootings, it works in favor of blacks and against whites. That truth has not stopped the ongoing demonization of the police—including, now, by many of the country’s ignorant professional athletes. The toll will be felt, as always, in the inner city, by the thousands of law-abiding people there who desperately want more police protection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idiot, the FBI is not lying.
> FBI: Violent crime increases for second straight year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't lying, you are....you blame guns...the blame is on you, obama and black lives matter...
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
> -- gun murder down 49%
> --gun crime down 75%
> --violent crime down 72%
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard Data, Hollow Protests
> 
> *The reason for the current increase is what I have called the Ferguson Effect. *
> 
> Cops are backing off of proactive policing in high-crime minority neighborhoods, and criminals are becoming emboldened.
> 
> Having been told incessantly by politicians, the media, and Black Lives Matter activists that they are bigoted for getting out of their cars and questioning someone loitering on a known drug corner at 2 AM, many officers are instead just driving by. Such stops are discretionary; cops don’t have to make them. And when political elites demonize the police for just such proactive policing, we shouldn’t be surprised when cops get the message and do less of it.
> 
> *Seventy-two percent of the nation’s officers say that they and their colleagues are now less willing to stop and question suspicious persons, according to a Pew Research poll released in January. The reason is the persistent anti-cop climate. *
> 
> Four studies came out in 2016 alone rebutting the charge that police shootings are racially biased. If there is a bias in police shootings, it works in favor of blacks and against whites. That truth has not stopped the ongoing demonization of the police—including, now, by many of the country’s ignorant professional athletes. The toll will be felt, as always, in the inner city, by the thousands of law-abiding people there who desperately want more police protection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FBI: Violent crime increases for second straight year
Click to expand...



And you lie...

We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
-- gun murder down 49%
--gun crime down 75%
--violent crime down 72%

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.




Hard Data, Hollow Protests

*The reason for the current increase is what I have called the Ferguson Effect. *

Cops are backing off of proactive policing in high-crime minority neighborhoods, and criminals are becoming emboldened. 

Having been told incessantly by politicians, the media, and Black Lives Matter activists that they are bigoted for getting out of their cars and questioning someone loitering on a known drug corner at 2 AM, many officers are instead just driving by. Such stops are discretionary; cops don’t have to make them. And when political elites demonize the police for just such proactive policing, we shouldn’t be surprised when cops get the message and do less of it. 

*Seventy-two percent of the nation’s officers say that they and their colleagues are now less willing to stop and question suspicious persons, according to a Pew Research poll released in January. The reason is the persistent anti-cop climate. *

Four studies came out in 2016 alone rebutting the charge that police shootings are racially biased. If there is a bias in police shootings, it works in favor of blacks and against whites. That truth has not stopped the ongoing demonization of the police—including, now, by many of the country’s ignorant professional athletes. The toll will be felt, as always, in the inner city, by the thousands of law-abiding people there who desperately want more police protection.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with law abiding people who own close to 600 million guns...that has to do with our criminals who commit murder...because they were raised without fathers, and on welfare......Britain...gun crime is going up, and their violent crime rate is going up...and they almost had 2 school shootings....stopped not by their gun control laws, but by pure, dumb luck......after they banned and confiscated guns...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ours is going up.
> FBI: Violent crime increases for second straight year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying again....
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
> -- gun murder down 49%
> --gun crime down 75%
> --violent crime down 72%
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard Data, Hollow Protests
> 
> *The reason for the current increase is what I have called the Ferguson Effect. *
> 
> Cops are backing off of proactive policing in high-crime minority neighborhoods, and criminals are becoming emboldened.
> 
> Having been told incessantly by politicians, the media, and Black Lives Matter activists that they are bigoted for getting out of their cars and questioning someone loitering on a known drug corner at 2 AM, many officers are instead just driving by. Such stops are discretionary; cops don’t have to make them. And when political elites demonize the police for just such proactive policing, we shouldn’t be surprised when cops get the message and do less of it.
> 
> *Seventy-two percent of the nation’s officers say that they and their colleagues are now less willing to stop and question suspicious persons, according to a Pew Research poll released in January. The reason is the persistent anti-cop climate. *
> 
> Four studies came out in 2016 alone rebutting the charge that police shootings are racially biased. If there is a bias in police shootings, it works in favor of blacks and against whites. That truth has not stopped the ongoing demonization of the police—including, now, by many of the country’s ignorant professional athletes. The toll will be felt, as always, in the inner city, by the thousands of law-abiding people there who desperately want more police protection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idiot, the FBI is not lying.
> FBI: Violent crime increases for second straight year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't lying, you are....you blame guns...the blame is on you, obama and black lives matter...
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
> -- gun murder down 49%
> --gun crime down 75%
> --violent crime down 72%
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard Data, Hollow Protests
> 
> *The reason for the current increase is what I have called the Ferguson Effect. *
> 
> Cops are backing off of proactive policing in high-crime minority neighborhoods, and criminals are becoming emboldened.
> 
> Having been told incessantly by politicians, the media, and Black Lives Matter activists that they are bigoted for getting out of their cars and questioning someone loitering on a known drug corner at 2 AM, many officers are instead just driving by. Such stops are discretionary; cops don’t have to make them. And when political elites demonize the police for just such proactive policing, we shouldn’t be surprised when cops get the message and do less of it.
> 
> *Seventy-two percent of the nation’s officers say that they and their colleagues are now less willing to stop and question suspicious persons, according to a Pew Research poll released in January. The reason is the persistent anti-cop climate. *
> 
> Four studies came out in 2016 alone rebutting the charge that police shootings are racially biased. If there is a bias in police shootings, it works in favor of blacks and against whites. That truth has not stopped the ongoing demonization of the police—including, now, by many of the country’s ignorant professional athletes. The toll will be felt, as always, in the inner city, by the thousands of law-abiding people there who desperately want more police protection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FBI: Violent crime increases for second straight year
Click to expand...


This is the FBI.  Surely you aren't suggesting that we believe the FBI?  Look at what they've done already.


----------



## 2aguy

Faun said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are you suggesting? Abolishing the 2nd Amendment?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I am in favor of banning military grade weapons which are currently legal for civilians to purchase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then you support people owning AR-15s buy you want revolvers, bolt action rifles, pump action shot guns banned?  Since the AR-15 is a civilian rifle never used in war...while 6 shot revolvers, bolt action rifles, lever action rifles, pump action shotguns are actual military weapons....right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say weapons used in war? I said civilian-legal military grade weapons, which includes semi-automatic weapons like the one used today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So my 22LR version of the AR is military grade?  How about my wife's 22 cal Ruger pistol?
> 
> I called it and you went right after it!  Congratulations dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You called yourself an idiot?
> 
> Pasadena Pawn and Gun, a gun retailer and pawnshop 15 miles south of Baltimore, is pretty much sold out of America’s most wanted gun, the AR-15-style semiautomatic rifle. Since the massacre in Newtown, Conn., in December, *the AR-15, the military-style weapon* that the police say was used in the shootings, has been selling fast here and across the nation.
Click to expand...



It isn't a military weapon.....the 6 shot revolver and bolt action rifle are military weapons...not the AR-15.


----------



## Brain357

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ours is going up.
> FBI: Violent crime increases for second straight year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lying again....
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
> -- gun murder down 49%
> --gun crime down 75%
> --violent crime down 72%
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard Data, Hollow Protests
> 
> *The reason for the current increase is what I have called the Ferguson Effect. *
> 
> Cops are backing off of proactive policing in high-crime minority neighborhoods, and criminals are becoming emboldened.
> 
> Having been told incessantly by politicians, the media, and Black Lives Matter activists that they are bigoted for getting out of their cars and questioning someone loitering on a known drug corner at 2 AM, many officers are instead just driving by. Such stops are discretionary; cops don’t have to make them. And when political elites demonize the police for just such proactive policing, we shouldn’t be surprised when cops get the message and do less of it.
> 
> *Seventy-two percent of the nation’s officers say that they and their colleagues are now less willing to stop and question suspicious persons, according to a Pew Research poll released in January. The reason is the persistent anti-cop climate. *
> 
> Four studies came out in 2016 alone rebutting the charge that police shootings are racially biased. If there is a bias in police shootings, it works in favor of blacks and against whites. That truth has not stopped the ongoing demonization of the police—including, now, by many of the country’s ignorant professional athletes. The toll will be felt, as always, in the inner city, by the thousands of law-abiding people there who desperately want more police protection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idiot, the FBI is not lying.
> FBI: Violent crime increases for second straight year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't lying, you are....you blame guns...the blame is on you, obama and black lives matter...
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
> -- gun murder down 49%
> --gun crime down 75%
> --violent crime down 72%
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard Data, Hollow Protests
> 
> *The reason for the current increase is what I have called the Ferguson Effect. *
> 
> Cops are backing off of proactive policing in high-crime minority neighborhoods, and criminals are becoming emboldened.
> 
> Having been told incessantly by politicians, the media, and Black Lives Matter activists that they are bigoted for getting out of their cars and questioning someone loitering on a known drug corner at 2 AM, many officers are instead just driving by. Such stops are discretionary; cops don’t have to make them. And when political elites demonize the police for just such proactive policing, we shouldn’t be surprised when cops get the message and do less of it.
> 
> *Seventy-two percent of the nation’s officers say that they and their colleagues are now less willing to stop and question suspicious persons, according to a Pew Research poll released in January. The reason is the persistent anti-cop climate. *
> 
> Four studies came out in 2016 alone rebutting the charge that police shootings are racially biased. If there is a bias in police shootings, it works in favor of blacks and against whites. That truth has not stopped the ongoing demonization of the police—including, now, by many of the country’s ignorant professional athletes. The toll will be felt, as always, in the inner city, by the thousands of law-abiding people there who desperately want more police protection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FBI: Violent crime increases for second straight year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you lie...
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
> -- gun murder down 49%
> --gun crime down 75%
> --violent crime down 72%
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard Data, Hollow Protests
> 
> *The reason for the current increase is what I have called the Ferguson Effect. *
> 
> Cops are backing off of proactive policing in high-crime minority neighborhoods, and criminals are becoming emboldened.
> 
> Having been told incessantly by politicians, the media, and Black Lives Matter activists that they are bigoted for getting out of their cars and questioning someone loitering on a known drug corner at 2 AM, many officers are instead just driving by. Such stops are discretionary; cops don’t have to make them. And when political elites demonize the police for just such proactive policing, we shouldn’t be surprised when cops get the message and do less of it.
> 
> *Seventy-two percent of the nation’s officers say that they and their colleagues are now less willing to stop and question suspicious persons, according to a Pew Research poll released in January. The reason is the persistent anti-cop climate. *
> 
> Four studies came out in 2016 alone rebutting the charge that police shootings are racially biased. If there is a bias in police shootings, it works in favor of blacks and against whites. That truth has not stopped the ongoing demonization of the police—including, now, by many of the country’s ignorant professional athletes. The toll will be felt, as always, in the inner city, by the thousands of law-abiding people there who desperately want more police protection.
Click to expand...


The FBI doesn't lie.  FBI: Violent crime increases for second straight year


----------



## Brain357

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I am in favor of banning military grade weapons which are currently legal for civilians to purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you support people owning AR-15s buy you want revolvers, bolt action rifles, pump action shot guns banned?  Since the AR-15 is a civilian rifle never used in war...while 6 shot revolvers, bolt action rifles, lever action rifles, pump action shotguns are actual military weapons....right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say weapons used in war? I said civilian-legal military grade weapons, which includes semi-automatic weapons like the one used today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So my 22LR version of the AR is military grade?  How about my wife's 22 cal Ruger pistol?
> 
> I called it and you went right after it!  Congratulations dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You called yourself an idiot?
> 
> Pasadena Pawn and Gun, a gun retailer and pawnshop 15 miles south of Baltimore, is pretty much sold out of America’s most wanted gun, the AR-15-style semiautomatic rifle. Since the massacre in Newtown, Conn., in December, *the AR-15, the military-style weapon* that the police say was used in the shootings, has been selling fast here and across the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a military weapon.....the 6 shot revolver and bolt action rifle are military weapons...not the AR-15.
Click to expand...




2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I am in favor of banning military grade weapons which are currently legal for civilians to purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you support people owning AR-15s buy you want revolvers, bolt action rifles, pump action shot guns banned?  Since the AR-15 is a civilian rifle never used in war...while 6 shot revolvers, bolt action rifles, lever action rifles, pump action shotguns are actual military weapons....right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say weapons used in war? I said civilian-legal military grade weapons, which includes semi-automatic weapons like the one used today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So my 22LR version of the AR is military grade?  How about my wife's 22 cal Ruger pistol?
> 
> I called it and you went right after it!  Congratulations dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You called yourself an idiot?
> 
> Pasadena Pawn and Gun, a gun retailer and pawnshop 15 miles south of Baltimore, is pretty much sold out of America’s most wanted gun, the AR-15-style semiautomatic rifle. Since the massacre in Newtown, Conn., in December, *the AR-15, the military-style weapon* that the police say was used in the shootings, has been selling fast here and across the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a military weapon.....the 6 shot revolver and bolt action rifle are military weapons...not the AR-15.
Click to expand...


Sure do kill a lot of people fast.


----------



## 2aguy

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lying again....
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
> -- gun murder down 49%
> --gun crime down 75%
> --violent crime down 72%
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard Data, Hollow Protests
> 
> *The reason for the current increase is what I have called the Ferguson Effect. *
> 
> Cops are backing off of proactive policing in high-crime minority neighborhoods, and criminals are becoming emboldened.
> 
> Having been told incessantly by politicians, the media, and Black Lives Matter activists that they are bigoted for getting out of their cars and questioning someone loitering on a known drug corner at 2 AM, many officers are instead just driving by. Such stops are discretionary; cops don’t have to make them. And when political elites demonize the police for just such proactive policing, we shouldn’t be surprised when cops get the message and do less of it.
> 
> *Seventy-two percent of the nation’s officers say that they and their colleagues are now less willing to stop and question suspicious persons, according to a Pew Research poll released in January. The reason is the persistent anti-cop climate. *
> 
> Four studies came out in 2016 alone rebutting the charge that police shootings are racially biased. If there is a bias in police shootings, it works in favor of blacks and against whites. That truth has not stopped the ongoing demonization of the police—including, now, by many of the country’s ignorant professional athletes. The toll will be felt, as always, in the inner city, by the thousands of law-abiding people there who desperately want more police protection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idiot, the FBI is not lying.
> FBI: Violent crime increases for second straight year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't lying, you are....you blame guns...the blame is on you, obama and black lives matter...
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
> -- gun murder down 49%
> --gun crime down 75%
> --violent crime down 72%
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard Data, Hollow Protests
> 
> *The reason for the current increase is what I have called the Ferguson Effect. *
> 
> Cops are backing off of proactive policing in high-crime minority neighborhoods, and criminals are becoming emboldened.
> 
> Having been told incessantly by politicians, the media, and Black Lives Matter activists that they are bigoted for getting out of their cars and questioning someone loitering on a known drug corner at 2 AM, many officers are instead just driving by. Such stops are discretionary; cops don’t have to make them. And when political elites demonize the police for just such proactive policing, we shouldn’t be surprised when cops get the message and do less of it.
> 
> *Seventy-two percent of the nation’s officers say that they and their colleagues are now less willing to stop and question suspicious persons, according to a Pew Research poll released in January. The reason is the persistent anti-cop climate. *
> 
> Four studies came out in 2016 alone rebutting the charge that police shootings are racially biased. If there is a bias in police shootings, it works in favor of blacks and against whites. That truth has not stopped the ongoing demonization of the police—including, now, by many of the country’s ignorant professional athletes. The toll will be felt, as always, in the inner city, by the thousands of law-abiding people there who desperately want more police protection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FBI: Violent crime increases for second straight year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you lie...
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
> -- gun murder down 49%
> --gun crime down 75%
> --violent crime down 72%
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard Data, Hollow Protests
> 
> *The reason for the current increase is what I have called the Ferguson Effect. *
> 
> Cops are backing off of proactive policing in high-crime minority neighborhoods, and criminals are becoming emboldened.
> 
> Having been told incessantly by politicians, the media, and Black Lives Matter activists that they are bigoted for getting out of their cars and questioning someone loitering on a known drug corner at 2 AM, many officers are instead just driving by. Such stops are discretionary; cops don’t have to make them. And when political elites demonize the police for just such proactive policing, we shouldn’t be surprised when cops get the message and do less of it.
> 
> *Seventy-two percent of the nation’s officers say that they and their colleagues are now less willing to stop and question suspicious persons, according to a Pew Research poll released in January. The reason is the persistent anti-cop climate. *
> 
> Four studies came out in 2016 alone rebutting the charge that police shootings are racially biased. If there is a bias in police shootings, it works in favor of blacks and against whites. That truth has not stopped the ongoing demonization of the police—including, now, by many of the country’s ignorant professional athletes. The toll will be felt, as always, in the inner city, by the thousands of law-abiding people there who desperately want more police protection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FBI doesn't lie.  FBI: Violent crime increases for second straight year
Click to expand...



Tell that to strzok and paige, comey and mccabe....

We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
-- gun murder down 49%
--gun crime down 75%
--violent crime down 72%

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.




Hard Data, Hollow Protests

*The reason for the current increase is what I have called the Ferguson Effect. *

Cops are backing off of proactive policing in high-crime minority neighborhoods, and criminals are becoming emboldened. 

Having been told incessantly by politicians, the media, and Black Lives Matter activists that they are bigoted for getting out of their cars and questioning someone loitering on a known drug corner at 2 AM, many officers are instead just driving by. Such stops are discretionary; cops don’t have to make them. And when political elites demonize the police for just such proactive policing, we shouldn’t be surprised when cops get the message and do less of it. 

*Seventy-two percent of the nation’s officers say that they and their colleagues are now less willing to stop and question suspicious persons, according to a Pew Research poll released in January. The reason is the persistent anti-cop climate. *

Four studies came out in 2016 alone rebutting the charge that police shootings are racially biased. If there is a bias in police shootings, it works in favor of blacks and against whites. That truth has not stopped the ongoing demonization of the police—including, now, by many of the country’s ignorant professional athletes. The toll will be felt, as always, in the inner city, by the thousands of law-abiding people there who desperately want more police protection.


----------



## 2aguy

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you support people owning AR-15s buy you want revolvers, bolt action rifles, pump action shot guns banned?  Since the AR-15 is a civilian rifle never used in war...while 6 shot revolvers, bolt action rifles, lever action rifles, pump action shotguns are actual military weapons....right?
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say weapons used in war? I said civilian-legal military grade weapons, which includes semi-automatic weapons like the one used today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So my 22LR version of the AR is military grade?  How about my wife's 22 cal Ruger pistol?
> 
> I called it and you went right after it!  Congratulations dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You called yourself an idiot?
> 
> Pasadena Pawn and Gun, a gun retailer and pawnshop 15 miles south of Baltimore, is pretty much sold out of America’s most wanted gun, the AR-15-style semiautomatic rifle. Since the massacre in Newtown, Conn., in December, *the AR-15, the military-style weapon* that the police say was used in the shootings, has been selling fast here and across the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a military weapon.....the 6 shot revolver and bolt action rifle are military weapons...not the AR-15.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you support people owning AR-15s buy you want revolvers, bolt action rifles, pump action shot guns banned?  Since the AR-15 is a civilian rifle never used in war...while 6 shot revolvers, bolt action rifles, lever action rifles, pump action shotguns are actual military weapons....right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say weapons used in war? I said civilian-legal military grade weapons, which includes semi-automatic weapons like the one used today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So my 22LR version of the AR is military grade?  How about my wife's 22 cal Ruger pistol?
> 
> I called it and you went right after it!  Congratulations dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You called yourself an idiot?
> 
> Pasadena Pawn and Gun, a gun retailer and pawnshop 15 miles south of Baltimore, is pretty much sold out of America’s most wanted gun, the AR-15-style semiautomatic rifle. Since the massacre in Newtown, Conn., in December, *the AR-15, the military-style weapon* that the police say was used in the shootings, has been selling fast here and across the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a military weapon.....the 6 shot revolver and bolt action rifle are military weapons...not the AR-15.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure do kill a lot of people fast.
Click to expand...



Not as fast as a rental truck.......


----------



## Brain357

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No idiot, the FBI is not lying.
> FBI: Violent crime increases for second straight year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't lying, you are....you blame guns...the blame is on you, obama and black lives matter...
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
> -- gun murder down 49%
> --gun crime down 75%
> --violent crime down 72%
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard Data, Hollow Protests
> 
> *The reason for the current increase is what I have called the Ferguson Effect. *
> 
> Cops are backing off of proactive policing in high-crime minority neighborhoods, and criminals are becoming emboldened.
> 
> Having been told incessantly by politicians, the media, and Black Lives Matter activists that they are bigoted for getting out of their cars and questioning someone loitering on a known drug corner at 2 AM, many officers are instead just driving by. Such stops are discretionary; cops don’t have to make them. And when political elites demonize the police for just such proactive policing, we shouldn’t be surprised when cops get the message and do less of it.
> 
> *Seventy-two percent of the nation’s officers say that they and their colleagues are now less willing to stop and question suspicious persons, according to a Pew Research poll released in January. The reason is the persistent anti-cop climate. *
> 
> Four studies came out in 2016 alone rebutting the charge that police shootings are racially biased. If there is a bias in police shootings, it works in favor of blacks and against whites. That truth has not stopped the ongoing demonization of the police—including, now, by many of the country’s ignorant professional athletes. The toll will be felt, as always, in the inner city, by the thousands of law-abiding people there who desperately want more police protection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FBI: Violent crime increases for second straight year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you lie...
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
> -- gun murder down 49%
> --gun crime down 75%
> --violent crime down 72%
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard Data, Hollow Protests
> 
> *The reason for the current increase is what I have called the Ferguson Effect. *
> 
> Cops are backing off of proactive policing in high-crime minority neighborhoods, and criminals are becoming emboldened.
> 
> Having been told incessantly by politicians, the media, and Black Lives Matter activists that they are bigoted for getting out of their cars and questioning someone loitering on a known drug corner at 2 AM, many officers are instead just driving by. Such stops are discretionary; cops don’t have to make them. And when political elites demonize the police for just such proactive policing, we shouldn’t be surprised when cops get the message and do less of it.
> 
> *Seventy-two percent of the nation’s officers say that they and their colleagues are now less willing to stop and question suspicious persons, according to a Pew Research poll released in January. The reason is the persistent anti-cop climate. *
> 
> Four studies came out in 2016 alone rebutting the charge that police shootings are racially biased. If there is a bias in police shootings, it works in favor of blacks and against whites. That truth has not stopped the ongoing demonization of the police—including, now, by many of the country’s ignorant professional athletes. The toll will be felt, as always, in the inner city, by the thousands of law-abiding people there who desperately want more police protection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FBI doesn't lie.  FBI: Violent crime increases for second straight year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to strzok and paige, comey and mccabe....
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
> -- gun murder down 49%
> --gun crime down 75%
> --violent crime down 72%
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard Data, Hollow Protests
> 
> *The reason for the current increase is what I have called the Ferguson Effect. *
> 
> Cops are backing off of proactive policing in high-crime minority neighborhoods, and criminals are becoming emboldened.
> 
> Having been told incessantly by politicians, the media, and Black Lives Matter activists that they are bigoted for getting out of their cars and questioning someone loitering on a known drug corner at 2 AM, many officers are instead just driving by. Such stops are discretionary; cops don’t have to make them. And when political elites demonize the police for just such proactive policing, we shouldn’t be surprised when cops get the message and do less of it.
> 
> *Seventy-two percent of the nation’s officers say that they and their colleagues are now less willing to stop and question suspicious persons, according to a Pew Research poll released in January. The reason is the persistent anti-cop climate. *
> 
> Four studies came out in 2016 alone rebutting the charge that police shootings are racially biased. If there is a bias in police shootings, it works in favor of blacks and against whites. That truth has not stopped the ongoing demonization of the police—including, now, by many of the country’s ignorant professional athletes. The toll will be felt, as always, in the inner city, by the thousands of law-abiding people there who desperately want more police protection.
Click to expand...

FBI: Violent crime increases for second straight year


----------



## Circe

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spanish speaking law enforcement has gone to his home to interview family.
> 
> 
> 
> Cuban?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MS 13?
Click to expand...


Probably just a schizo. It's the commonest syndrome, after all. Lots of schizophrenia in males of that age group, and he had a VERY strange behavior pattern, from stories the kids are telling.

Probably the society does need to stop with the civil liberties for crazies crap and start referring everyone weird and threatening (this kid was both, openly) for testing and hospitalization if diagnosable. Make it cost to be crazy, and people will act a lot saner, whether they are secretly crazy or not. We've always had crazy and we've always had guns; we only recently have had school shootings.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Brain357 said:


> The FBI doesn't lie. FBI: Violent crime increases for second straight year


Don't care.

More guns.


----------



## depotoo

Adopted at birth by a loving older couple, Nikolas Cruz seemed to struggle in recent years. His dad died when he was much younger and the 19-year-old’s mom died just 3 ½ months ago, neighbors, friends and family members said.

The portrait that emerged of the suspected gunman in the mass shooting was of a troubled former student at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High Schoolwho was expelled for disciplinary problems.

Cruz was arrested without any serious incident at a nearby house very shortly after the shootings, which left 17 people dead and several more injured, Sheriff Scott Israel said.

Cruz’s mother, Lynda Cruz, died Nov. 1, after an unspecified illness. She was 68.
Nikolas Cruz: Troubled suspect had been expelled from Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School


----------



## Brain357

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say weapons used in war? I said civilian-legal military grade weapons, which includes semi-automatic weapons like the one used today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my 22LR version of the AR is military grade?  How about my wife's 22 cal Ruger pistol?
> 
> I called it and you went right after it!  Congratulations dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You called yourself an idiot?
> 
> Pasadena Pawn and Gun, a gun retailer and pawnshop 15 miles south of Baltimore, is pretty much sold out of America’s most wanted gun, the AR-15-style semiautomatic rifle. Since the massacre in Newtown, Conn., in December, *the AR-15, the military-style weapon* that the police say was used in the shootings, has been selling fast here and across the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a military weapon.....the 6 shot revolver and bolt action rifle are military weapons...not the AR-15.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say weapons used in war? I said civilian-legal military grade weapons, which includes semi-automatic weapons like the one used today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So my 22LR version of the AR is military grade?  How about my wife's 22 cal Ruger pistol?
> 
> I called it and you went right after it!  Congratulations dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You called yourself an idiot?
> 
> Pasadena Pawn and Gun, a gun retailer and pawnshop 15 miles south of Baltimore, is pretty much sold out of America’s most wanted gun, the AR-15-style semiautomatic rifle. Since the massacre in Newtown, Conn., in December, *the AR-15, the military-style weapon* that the police say was used in the shootings, has been selling fast here and across the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a military weapon.....the 6 shot revolver and bolt action rifle are military weapons...not the AR-15.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure do kill a lot of people fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not as fast as a rental truck.......
Click to expand...


And making every possible weapon available to murderers is good why?


----------



## KeiserC

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> KeiserC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? If the asshole today didn’t have a gun, he wouldn’t have been able to kill 17 people.
> 
> 
> 
> A knife? A bomb?
> 
> YES! He would have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A knife would not have killed 17 people and bombs are illegal. Great point ya made there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possession of a handgun by anyone under the age of 21 is also illegal.
> 
> Great point, uh, never mind!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> be a citizen in VT and 16 years old... carte blanche, you can have any currently legal firearm without registration / license / permit etc. etc. carry concealed or open, in your car with a round chambered etc. (just no loaded rifles in cars due to poaching)... We do fairly well with gun related crime / murders per-capita...
> 
> O... and that is 16 yo, for a handgun, without the consent of your parents or guardian...  Additionally, no minimum age to possess a long gun... AR-15, riot shotgun.. or whatever floats the 'youguns' fancy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carrying is not owning.
> 
> Here is my source:
> Does a customer have to be a certain age to buy firearms or ammunition from a licensee? | Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives
Click to expand...

Does a 16 yo kid going into a private dealer, showing ID and handing over their cash, walking out with their 'tec-9' or 'AR' work for you... lol... That is indeed the way it is up here.  Sad that you are so ensconced in the Leftist, metro mindset...


----------



## Faun

Tipsycatlover said:


> Cruz is a registered democrat, that's where the problem is.


That has not been verified.


----------



## Brain357

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say weapons used in war? I said civilian-legal military grade weapons, which includes semi-automatic weapons like the one used today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my 22LR version of the AR is military grade?  How about my wife's 22 cal Ruger pistol?
> 
> I called it and you went right after it!  Congratulations dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You called yourself an idiot?
> 
> Pasadena Pawn and Gun, a gun retailer and pawnshop 15 miles south of Baltimore, is pretty much sold out of America’s most wanted gun, the AR-15-style semiautomatic rifle. Since the massacre in Newtown, Conn., in December, *the AR-15, the military-style weapon* that the police say was used in the shootings, has been selling fast here and across the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a military weapon.....the 6 shot revolver and bolt action rifle are military weapons...not the AR-15.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say weapons used in war? I said civilian-legal military grade weapons, which includes semi-automatic weapons like the one used today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So my 22LR version of the AR is military grade?  How about my wife's 22 cal Ruger pistol?
> 
> I called it and you went right after it!  Congratulations dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You called yourself an idiot?
> 
> Pasadena Pawn and Gun, a gun retailer and pawnshop 15 miles south of Baltimore, is pretty much sold out of America’s most wanted gun, the AR-15-style semiautomatic rifle. Since the massacre in Newtown, Conn., in December, *the AR-15, the military-style weapon* that the police say was used in the shootings, has been selling fast here and across the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a military weapon.....the 6 shot revolver and bolt action rifle are military weapons...not the AR-15.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure do kill a lot of people fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not as fast as a rental truck.......
Click to expand...


They have trucks in the UK.  No school truckings.


----------



## Rustic

Brain357 said:


> Countries with strong gun control don’t have regular school shootings.  Only the USA does.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Brain357 said:


> And making every possible weapon available to murderers is good why?


Solution.   Shoot back.


----------



## Rustic

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne

Coyote said:


> Nikolas Cruz: Suspected Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School shooter identified
> 
> It seems he had a lot of problems.



***RANT ALERT ****
It's the same story over and over again. Just like Lanza everybody knew the kid was batshit crazy and yet nothing was done. And just as predictable is the liberal response with Sen. Chris Murphy screaming about gun control. How stupid is our society that we keep running back to the same useless solution of gun control rather then attack the real issue of why is our society producing people like this. 

When I was a kid the biggest problems the teacher had was stopping us from talking,passing notes and getting us to stop chewing gum in class. Last week local teachers went to training on how to deal with a school shooter because now they have to worry about kids with guns. We need to ask ourselves what the hell happened to our society that it's gone from chewing gum in class to carrying guns in class. 

The reason we don't ask is because we know we won't like the answer. Instead we go after quick fixes and feel good legislation like gun control so we don't have to deal with the real problem. If we do face the real problem we may have to admit that maybe a two parent household is better and broken families produce broken children. We may have to admit that violence in our entertainment industry really does lessen our empathy for others. We may have to admit that religion does play a key role in teaching morals and consequences for our actions. We may have to admit that spanking our kids works better than attempting to reason with children who by nature are unreasonable because their brain hasn't finished developing yet. We may have to admit that adults should take part in community rather than sit on their asses and ignore those around them. They may have to go to that Scout meeting,City Council meeting or join the PTA and be involved rather than be spectators and let other people take care of it for them. The problem is all those things are work and responsibility and we have become a society filled with apathy and passing the buck. 

If we don't do something of substance now *THIS WILL HAPPEN AGAIN!*


----------



## Rustic

Brain357 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously what is needed is a thorough study of what moivates these students that decide to kill their fellow students and try and remedy it aka bullying ...many past shooter have been victims of bullying.  Teachers should be trained to be on the lookout for bullying activity and take the appropriate action before it goes too far...bullying should not be tolerated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or we could have strong gun control like every sane nation.  It has proven to work.
Click to expand...

Not here, LOL


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Review the cases.  The answer is within your grasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "cases"?
> 
> Either you're full of shit, or you've got some magic access to information that none of us have.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For you, I recommend Prevagen™.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to use the deaths of children as an excuse to troll and call me names?
> 
> You're quite the classy guy, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look up the reports on each of the incidents.  You will find that most of the perps had been noted by school officials or police at one or more times.
> 
> I've no time to write you a book.  Stop being so childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am subbing long term right now because all of the school districts budgets are being cut they cannot hire teachers when they lose one.  I have kids in my class now, that after 7 days in class are threats, but what do you propose I do about them?  The administrators know also, so I have no need to report them.
> 
> Tell me how I deal with kids who haven't cracked yet but are prime candidates?!
Click to expand...


That's why I refused a request to substitute some years back.  I told my requesting friend - who was in the system - that the first kid to challenge me physically was going right out the window, regardless of what floor we were on.

She nodded knowingly.


----------



## Circe

depotoo said:


> Adopted at birth by a loving older couple, Nikolas Cruz seemed to struggle in recent years. His dad died when he was much younger and the 19-year-old’s mom died just 3 ½ months ago, neighbors, friends and family members said.
> 
> The portrait that emerged of the suspected gunman in the mass shooting was of a troubled former student at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High Schoolwho was expelled for disciplinary problems.
> 
> Cruz was arrested without any serious incident at a nearby house very shortly after the shootings, which left 17 people dead and several more injured, Sheriff Scott Israel said.
> 
> Cruz’s mother, Lynda Cruz, died Nov. 1, after an unspecified illness. She was 68.
> Nikolas Cruz: Troubled suspect had been expelled from Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School



Wow, that was sure an adoption that didn't work. A Bad Seed. Now THERE is a validation for abortion by choice.


----------



## Rustic

Brain357 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damnit, here we go again.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  We’ve done nothing to stop it.  Flood a country with guns and you get lots of shooting.  Who could have predicted?
Click to expand...

Are you fucking stupid is your head? There are probably 400+ million firearms in this country legally what percentage of those firearms are used to kill people? Maybe a percent of a percent of a percent of a percent... tops.
Firearm violence is a non-issue in this country get over it bed wetter...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Brain357 said:


> Meanwhile countries with strong gun control don't have regular school shootings.  They also bury few law officers.  Think we are up to 5 in the last week.  That's about how many most countries bury for firearms deaths in a year.



Once again for those who find Logic and Reason a goal post too far.......

*Recapping what we know.........*

The Theatre shooter (Holmes)....Leftist
Sandy Hook Shooter....Leftist
Las Vegas Shooter....Leftist
Baseball field shooter (Congressional baseball game)....Leftist
Parkland Shooter (today) Leftist

*Any questions ?*


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Faun said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are you suggesting? Abolishing the 2nd Amendment?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I am in favor of banning military grade weapons which are currently legal for civilians to purchase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then you support people owning AR-15s buy you want revolvers, bolt action rifles, pump action shot guns banned?  Since the AR-15 is a civilian rifle never used in war...while 6 shot revolvers, bolt action rifles, lever action rifles, pump action shotguns are actual military weapons....right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say weapons used in war? I said civilian-legal military grade weapons, which includes semi-automatic weapons like the one used today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So my 22LR version of the AR is military grade?  How about my wife's 22 cal Ruger pistol?
> 
> I called it and you went right after it!  Congratulations dumbass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You called yourself an idiot?
> 
> Pasadena Pawn and Gun, a gun retailer and pawnshop 15 miles south of Baltimore, is pretty much sold out of America’s most wanted gun, the AR-15-style semiautomatic rifle. Since the massacre in Newtown, Conn., in December, *the AR-15, the military-style weapon* that the police say was used in the shootings, has been selling fast here and across the nation.
Click to expand...


Learn to read, dumbass!

it says style, not grade!

My S&W M&P 15-22 is nowhere near a military M-4, but it looks like it!


----------



## Ame®icano

MarathonMike said:


> Put a couple of these bad boys in the teacher's lounge.
> View attachment 176776



Coming soon...


----------



## Lewdog

Just saw how much Marco Rubio has gotten in campaign contribution from the NRA.  Marco Rubio $3,303,355


----------



## Rustic

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing you guys offered would have done anything anyway....taking guns away from people who don't use them to shoot other people  isn't going to stop mass shooters.....but that is all you have...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many school shootings this year?  How many cops dead this week?  These things don’t happen where there is strong gun control.     Fact
Click to expand...

Trump and Congress are ignoring you... lol


----------



## depotoo

During an evening news conference, Israel said one of the deceased victims was a football coach at the high school although their name was not provided. Israel said a sheriff's deputy's son was also shot in the arm and was being treated for non-life threatening injuries.
Parkland high school shooting: At least 17 killed, suspect in custody, Florida sheriff says


----------



## KeiserC

Rustic said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Countries with strong gun control don’t have regular school shootings.  Only the USA does.
Click to expand...

*
Our Nation (God bless it) was literally carved out, birthed, at the muzzle of a gun... and we shouldn't forget it... To do so is to eventually lapse back into tyranny... We are only x 3 lifetimes old as a nation...  We're doing OK... much better if we actually knew who was in the US*


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Rustic said:


> Are you fucking stupid is your head? There are probably 400+ million firearms in this country legally what percentage of those firearms are used to kill people? Maybe a percent of a percent of a percent of a percent... tops.
> Firearm violence is a non-issue in this country get over it bed wetter...



I would add the exception that to those few who lost loved ones, it's definitely an issue.
Would be to me.

However, I would not advocate more gun control over it.  I'd fight harder against the root causes.

The LEFT OWNS THESE SHOOTINGS AND PRACTICALLY ALL GUN VIOLENCE.


----------



## Rustic

Brain357 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> This shit is sickening.
> 
> 
> 
> But becoming more and more expected.  The New Normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every angry kid has easy access to guns.
Click to expand...

Criminal control not gun control, We have no criminal control in this country


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

KeiserC said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KeiserC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> A knife? A bomb?
> 
> YES! He would have.
> 
> 
> 
> A knife would not have killed 17 people and bombs are illegal. Great point ya made there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possession of a handgun by anyone under the age of 21 is also illegal.
> 
> Great point, uh, never mind!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> be a citizen in VT and 16 years old... carte blanche, you can have any currently legal firearm without registration / license / permit etc. etc. carry concealed or open, in your car with a round chambered etc. (just no loaded rifles in cars due to poaching)... We do fairly well with gun related crime / murders per-capita...
> 
> O... and that is 16 yo, for a handgun, without the consent of your parents or guardian...  Additionally, no minimum age to possess a long gun... AR-15, riot shotgun.. or whatever floats the 'youguns' fancy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carrying is not owning.
> 
> Here is my source:
> Does a customer have to be a certain age to buy firearms or ammunition from a licensee? | Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does a 16 yo kid going into a FFL dealer, showing ID and handing over their cash, walking out with their 'tec-9' or 'AR' work for you... lol... That is indeed the way it is up here.  Sad that you are so ensconced in the Leftist, metro mindset...
Click to expand...


I am about as far-left as Joe McCarthy, dumbass!

Read the link and then get on the horn to the ATF to raid your illegal dealers and take away their FFL!


----------



## Rustic

Baz Ares said:


> Seems they have a live one in custody.. He's a Whitey!
> Is this the NRA Sponsored shooter?


He’s a progressive, progressives are violent people


----------



## bodecea

koshergrl said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> JUST like they provided all of this
> 
> *Shocking footage coming out of Marjory Stoneman High School in Florida appears to show multiple gunshots coming through the classroom as students scream for their lives.*
> 
> 
> 
> Another student also tweeted several pictures of a classroom while on lockdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aidan@TheCaptainAidan
> 
> My school is being shot up and I am locked inside. I’m fucking scared right now.
> 
> 1:01 PM - Feb 14, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> The suspected shooter, identified as 19-year-old Nicolas Cruz, has been apprehended by Broward County police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh Caplan@joshdcaplan
> 
> FLASH: New footage emerges of police arresting Florida High School shooting suspect Nicholas Cruz.
> 
> 2:50 PM - Feb 14, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> Follow developments here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how the *thing* at schools is to lock kids in when there's a shooter.
> 
> I told my kids I don't give a shit what they tell you, if you get news that there's a shooter, you find a window and you go out.
> 
> Leftists like their targets to be cowering, though, which is why they tell children to huddle on the ground and wait for their imported and medicated murderers to mow them down.
Click to expand...

You mean have him volunteer at tribute.


----------



## Rustic

Brain357 said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We tolerate it
> Shrug...say how bad it is
> Offer Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> Then wait a month or two for the next slaughter
> 
> 
> 
> u
> Give us armed teachers and students.  Problem solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Problem is getting worse with more and more guns...
Click to expand...

Na, We have no criminal control in this country. The vast majority of violent criminals are repeat offenders. Execute violent criminals no more problems


----------



## Rustic

Nia88 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majority of mass shooters in  America are white. So chances, it is a white male.
> 
> Also the fact they aren't releasing the name is further proof he is white.
Click to expand...

Hes most likely a progressive


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Rustic said:


> Criminal control not gun control, We have no criminal control in this country



Can we please start with the Clintons and work our way down to but not forgetting Obama, Mueller and their clan of criminals?

Gee....that would land 99.99999% of the left in the Gulag


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

KeiserC said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Countries with strong gun control don’t have regular school shootings.  Only the USA does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Our Nation (God bless it) was literally birthed at the muzzle of a gun... and we shouldn't forget it... To do so is to eventually lapse back into tyranny... We are only x 3 lifetimes old as a nation...  We're doing OK... much better if we actually knew who was in the US*
Click to expand...


Your post is blank!


----------



## Rustic

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happens all the time here.  Very rare in countries with strong gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except for Switzerland and Israel...right?  Lots of guns, no school shootings.......culture, not guns..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They both have much stricter gun laws and fewer guns, nice try.
Click to expand...

We have no criminal control in this country


----------



## bodecea

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that isn't one on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's on this list:
> 
> 12 school shooting incidents have occurred in the U.S. so far in 2018
> 
> "A 32-year-old man was arrested after firing a pellet gun into a school bus. No children were injured, but a window on the bus was shattered."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's some local news site...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and that makes the  info wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It makes it wrong that you think because that one local news site lists a pellet gun shooting at a school bus as a school shooting that all the other sites must be as well.  That's just not logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...moron.........we have gone through their so called school shootings before.....Everytown for gun safety and the Gun violence archive...the two main sources for these shooting claims and they both lie.....
Click to expand...


"we have gone through their so-called school shootings before".....and you don't believe they happened, right?   This is a false flag too?


----------



## Rustic

OldLady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had the kid simply used a rental truck as classes were letting out for the day....he could have done more killing...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, GO AWAY for five minutes, would you?  My God, they haven't washed the blood off the sidewalk yet and here you are advocating for more guns.  Just STFU for a minute, please.
Click to expand...

Lol
Only fools think that’s more frivolous gun laws will help anything, so go fuck yourself you asshole


----------



## MindWars

OH look ANTIFA






Meet Nicholas Cruz, the Florida school mass murderer and registered Democrat. When are we going to admit political correctness is the reason for all the violent shit happening? Again, fuck commies.


Just what you LEFTIST FKN COMMIES LIKE notice the shirt..........


----------



## bodecea

TemplarKormac said:


> Sigh,  some of the posts on this thread... are utterly nauseating.


Lots scared on both sides....on the left, scared for their children...on the right, scared for their guns.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

I keep saying....the Left is a disease like mother nature has never wrought upon mankind


----------



## Rustic

Nia88 said:


> Another day, another shooting. I don't care anymore. You reap what you sow. America as a society has an obession with guns and no one wants strict gun regulations.
> 
> Our culture promotes gun violence.


We have no criminal control in this country, most violent criminals are repeat offenders. Execute violent criminals end of problem


----------



## Rustic

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can this happen in the new world order of MAGA?  With armed NRA Gun Nutters out there.
> 
> Did any unpaid NRA Gun Nutter 100% American Terrorist Morons show up to stop this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong...it was another gun free zone....all the good guys have to keep their guns at home when they go to this high school....numb nuts....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Countries with strong gun control don’t have a school shooting problem.
Click to expand...

People kill people not firearms


----------



## bodecea

Flash said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gun culture cohort in the US is like Dr Morbius in The Forbidden Planet. The monster is in his mind and a machine is manifesting it in reality. Even when the thing is melting through the foot thick door to his lab he can't accept it is him that is responsible for killing all these people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Morbius' denial is more like the denial of the filthy Democrats in Chicago who think their strict gun control laws will magically stop crime.
Click to expand...

Why do you harp on Chicago when there are 24 worse cities in the U.S. for gun deaths?


----------



## 2aguy

bodecea said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's on this list:
> 
> 12 school shooting incidents have occurred in the U.S. so far in 2018
> 
> "A 32-year-old man was arrested after firing a pellet gun into a school bus. No children were injured, but a window on the bus was shattered."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's some local news site...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and that makes the  info wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It makes it wrong that you think because that one local news site lists a pellet gun shooting at a school bus as a school shooting that all the other sites must be as well.  That's just not logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...moron.........we have gone through their so called school shootings before.....Everytown for gun safety and the Gun violence archive...the two main sources for these shooting claims and they both lie.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "we have gone through their so-called school shootings before".....and you don't believe they happened, right?   This is a false flag too?
Click to expand...



No...dumb shit......they take a pellet gun hitting a bus and call it a school shooting...they take someone in the school parking lot, after hours, committing suicide, and call it a school shooting....dumb ass...Everytown for gun safety lies.......they have to lie in order to get the number they claim higher.........moron.


----------



## Rustic

Brain357 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happens all the time here.  Very rare in countries with strong gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We tolerate it
> Shrug...say how bad it is
> Offer Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> Then wait a month or two for the next slaughter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget, we light candles, too.  And leave flowers on the sidewalk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's helpful.  Here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now we are mocking a communities grieving process?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are mocking the response of our govermment.
Click to expand...

Who gives a shit


----------



## 2aguy

bodecea said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gun culture cohort in the US is like Dr Morbius in The Forbidden Planet. The monster is in his mind and a machine is manifesting it in reality. Even when the thing is melting through the foot thick door to his lab he can't accept it is him that is responsible for killing all these people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Morbius' denial is more like the denial of the filthy Democrats in Chicago who think their strict gun control laws will magically stop crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you harp on Chicago when there are 24 worse cities in the U.S. for gun deaths?
Click to expand...



They are almost all controlled by democrats....that's why....


----------



## Rustic

bodecea said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously what is needed is a thorough study of what moivates these students that decide to kill their fellow students and try and remedy it aka bullying ...many past shooter have been victims of bullying.  Teachers should be trained to be on the lookout for bullying activity and take the appropriate action before it goes too far...bullying should not be tolerated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or we could have strong gun control like every sane nation.  It has proven to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...again...gun crime is up 42% in Britain...their people just aren't shooting up schools...yet.  They have guns, they just aren't walking into schools...yet....like the two that were stopped through pure, dumb luck in Britain.......two of them ....after they banned and confiscated guns....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep the country with the most guns has regular school shootings.  Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> You are looking at this all wrong.
> The country with the most guns wins.
Click to expand...

Buy more guns and ammo..,


----------



## KeiserC

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> KeiserC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KeiserC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> A knife would not have killed 17 people and bombs are illegal. Great point ya made there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possession of a handgun by anyone under the age of 21 is also illegal.
> 
> Great point, uh, never mind!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> be a citizen in VT and 16 years old... carte blanche, you can have any currently legal firearm without registration / license / permit etc. etc. carry concealed or open, in your car with a round chambered etc. (just no loaded rifles in cars due to poaching)... We do fairly well with gun related crime / murders per-capita...
> 
> O... and that is 16 yo, for a handgun, without the consent of your parents or guardian...  Additionally, no minimum age to possess a long gun... AR-15, riot shotgun.. or whatever floats the 'youguns' fancy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carrying is not owning.
> 
> Here is my source:
> Does a customer have to be a certain age to buy firearms or ammunition from a licensee? | Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does a 16 yo kid going into a FFL dealer, showing ID and handing over their cash, walking out with their 'tec-9' or 'AR' work for you... lol... That is indeed the way it is up here.  Sad that you are so ensconced in the Leftist, metro mindset...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am about as far-left as Joe McCarthy, dumbass!
> 
> Read the link and then get on the horn to the ATF to raid your illegal dealers and take away their FFL!
Click to expand...


I know what the Feds say.  And State Constitution is what we recognize and that's always been the case... Perhaps your the first to connect the dots on this disparity... The Feds might give you a big sloppy kiss for ratting on the state of VT to them....

Minimum Age to Purchase & Possess in Vermont | Giffords Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence

BTW doesn't look like the state is legislatively heeding the Feds on recreational Marijuana use either... We changed the law through legislation unlike the other states....


----------



## Rustic

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had the kid simply used a rental truck as classes were letting out for the day....he could have done more killing...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, GO AWAY for five minutes, would you?  My God, they haven't washed the blood off the sidewalk yet and here you are advocating for more guns.  Just STFU for a minute, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then tell all the other idiots to stop talking about gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm too upset for this right now.  Tomorrow, though, I'll be spitting bullets about this.
> 
> I hope no one's really dead.  I hope the injuries are minor--tripping while running from the building type injuries.  I hope the person (is it a teenager/student or an adult--do we know?) explains what the fuck he was thinking.  I wish we would start doing something about this.  Ignoring it is not making it go away.
Click to expand...

We have no criminal control in this country, we have an open southern border, We let felons go early, etc.
More frivolous gun laws will solve nothing


----------



## koshergrl

Turd was a resist/antifa/commie. Like all of them, a menace.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Are there ANY Leftist left standing?

Ok...I've grown tired of defeating Leftist with Truth, Transparency and Logic for tonight.
Destroying their frail arguments with half my brain tied behind my back.

Tune in tomorrow when more Leftist are bowled over handily through the sheer power of Superior Conservative Intelligence.


----------



## Lewdog

koshergrl said:


> Turd was a resist/antifa/commie. Like all of them, a menace. View attachment 176830



Source?  A post on facebook ISN'T a source...


----------



## NotfooledbyW

kaz said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is this a news story until midnight today or is that too much coverage and infringement on an Amendment2cultist right to worship weapons and watch school kids die?
> 
> CC news media. Move on. No news here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd.  When someone points out that any of the teachers having a gun could have saved lives, the leftists all come out and say their objection is that politicing is too soon after the shooting.
> 
> Yet here you are, and where are they?  OMG, you're not saying they were lying are you?  Are you calling leftists liars?  Interesting.
> 
> And your name should be "FooledbyO"
Click to expand...


kaz, post: 19290485 





kaz said:


> That's odd. When someone points out that any of the teachers having a gun could have saved lives,



That's an opinion. No data to support it. Should there be loaded AR15's in all the halls and classrooms like fire extinguishers or just certain teachers fully weaponized to match what any potential attacker can bring? 

Do you have any concept of the chaos police units would encounter with your plan to make schools heavily armed anetuerd in war zones. 

All in the name of gun cult members right to worship military assault style weapons. 

You win. Kids right to life does not take precedence over your right to play with weapons designed for military combat and killing as many humans as possible. 

You should be happy that this story will die almost as fast as the students did and nobody does anything as you wish.


----------



## Ame®icano

koshergrl said:


> View attachment 176811



Leftists are on suicide watch.


----------



## depotoo

State of Florida is going to pay for the funerals.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

i used to live very close to Parkland,,,i know most people have never heard of it,,,its just southwest of Boca Raton.......now keep in mind,,,as far as I know,,,its a very white middle white upper class community,,,so we probably wont hear from Al Sharpton,,,{and the rest}


----------



## MindWars

koshergrl said:


> Turd was a resist/antifa/commie. Like all of them, a menace. View attachment 176830



haahah I just posted that and said notice the shirt, and said ANTIFA . bahahha.  it's probably about a page back now.

But here's this from Julian bahaah.





Julian Assange ⏳ on Twitter


----------



## koshergrl

theDoctorisIn said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Review the cases.  The answer is within your grasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "cases"?
> 
> Either you're full of shit, or you've got some magic access to information that none of us have.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For you, I recommend Prevagen™.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to use the deaths of children as an excuse to troll and call me names?
> 
> You're quite the classy guy, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look up the reports on each of the incidents.  You will find that most of the perps had been noted by school officials or police at one or more times.
> 
> I've no time to write you a book.  Stop being so childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many thousands of kids have been "noted" that never shot up a school?
Click to expand...

So how many kids are you willing to sacrifice in order to let violent crazies wander free of any hindrances? The answer....as many as it takes to convince Americans to disarm.


----------



## MindWars

koshergrl said:


> Turd was a resist/antifa/commie. Like all of them, a menace. View attachment 176830



Mine was post . #

1135 .  The SOB does look ike an ANTIFA fk to doesn't he.   Stupid fks act like they are fighting Communism but to stupid to figure out they are Communism lol.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

anyone wanna guess what we might hear from Joy Blowfart tomorrow?,,maybe blame someone she doesnt like?


----------



## Godboy

koshergrl said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What "cases"?
> 
> Either you're full of shit, or you've got some magic access to information that none of us have.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For you, I recommend Prevagen™.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to use the deaths of children as an excuse to troll and call me names?
> 
> You're quite the classy guy, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look up the reports on each of the incidents.  You will find that most of the perps had been noted by school officials or police at one or more times.
> 
> I've no time to write you a book.  Stop being so childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many thousands of kids have been "noted" that never shot up a school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how many kids are you willing to sacrifice in order to let violent crazies wander free of any hindrances? The answer....as many as it takes to convince Americans to disarm.
Click to expand...

FAR more kids lives are saved by guns, than kids who are killed by school shooters. Why do you want more dead kids?


----------



## 2aguy

The shooter now has pictures with him in a t-shirt with communist icons...all the great mass killers.......lenin, stalin,mao.....had allahu ahkbar on his social media.......and alleged membership in the democrat party...

This story goes away in....3....2....1....


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Your post is blank!


KeiserC said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KeiserC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KeiserC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Possession of a handgun by anyone under the age of 21 is also illegal.
> 
> Great point, uh, never mind!
> 
> 
> 
> be a citizen in VT and 16 years old... carte blanche, you can have any currently legal firearm without registration / license / permit etc. etc. carry concealed or open, in your car with a round chambered etc. (just no loaded rifles in cars due to poaching)... We do fairly well with gun related crime / murders per-capita...
> 
> O... and that is 16 yo, for a handgun, without the consent of your parents or guardian...  Additionally, no minimum age to possess a long gun... AR-15, riot shotgun.. or whatever floats the 'youguns' fancy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carrying is not owning.
> 
> Here is my source:
> Does a customer have to be a certain age to buy firearms or ammunition from a licensee? | Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does a 16 yo kid going into a FFL dealer, showing ID and handing over their cash, walking out with their 'tec-9' or 'AR' work for you... lol... That is indeed the way it is up here.  Sad that you are so ensconced in the Leftist, metro mindset...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am about as far-left as Joe McCarthy, dumbass!
> 
> Read the link and then get on the horn to the ATF to raid your illegal dealers and take away their FFL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what the Feds say.  And State Constitution is what we recognize and that's always been the case... Perhaps your the first to connect the dots on this disparity... The Feds might give you a big sloppy kiss for ratting on the state of VT to them....
> 
> Minimum Age to Purchase & Possess in Vermont | Giffords Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence
Click to expand...


You better hope someone gets their act together.  One of these days, one of your high schoolers will do something stupid like happened today and your entire state will be a national embarrassment!  Imagine the ramifications if the state allowed a student to buy a gun and shoot up a school!


----------



## koshergrl

MindWars said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turd was a resist/antifa/commie. Like all of them, a menace. View attachment 176830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was post . #
> 
> 1135 .  The SOB does look ike an ANTIFA fk to doesn't he.   Stupid fks act like they are fighting Communism but to stupid to figure out they are Communism lol. View attachment 176832
Click to expand...

Hes sporting commue branding on his shirt. Antifa are the lower functioning useful idiots. Mentally ill kids used by Obama and soros against us the same way the nazis used them against the jews.


----------



## 2aguy

NotfooledbyW said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is this a news story until midnight today or is that too much coverage and infringement on an Amendment2cultist right to worship weapons and watch school kids die?
> 
> CC news media. Move on. No news here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd.  When someone points out that any of the teachers having a gun could have saved lives, the leftists all come out and say their objection is that politicing is too soon after the shooting.
> 
> Yet here you are, and where are they?  OMG, you're not saying they were lying are you?  Are you calling leftists liars?  Interesting.
> 
> And your name should be "FooledbyO"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> kaz, post: 19290485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd. When someone points out that any of the teachers having a gun could have saved lives,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an opinion. No data to support it. Should there be loaded AR15's in all the halls and classrooms like fire extinguishers or just certain teachers fully weaponized to match what any potential attacker can bring?
> 
> Do you have any concept of the chaos police units would encounter with your plan to make schools heavily armed anetuerd in war zones.
> 
> All in the name of gun cult members right to worship military assault style weapons.
> 
> You win. Kids right to life does not take precedence over your right to play with weapons designed for military combat and killing as many humans as possible.
> 
> You should be happy that this story will die almost as fast as the students did and nobody does anything as you wish.
Click to expand...



You guys always say that cops won't be able to tell armed good guys from the bad guys...and yet, in actual mass shootings.....Dallas black lives matter killer, the Texas church shooter.....the cops didn't shoot the good guys with the guns, and the good guys didn't shoot the cops...

You guys say this stuff by pulling it out of your ass, but it has no basis in the real world....

The AR-15 is not a military weapon....6 shot revolvers and bolt action rifles are military weapons....try to keep up.


----------



## 2aguy

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Are there ANY Leftist left standing?
> 
> Ok...I've grown tired of defeating Leftist with Truth, Transparency and Logic for tonight.
> Destroying their frail arguments with half my brain tied behind my back.
> 
> Tune in tomorrow when more Leftist are bowled over handily through the sheer power of Superior Conservative Intelligence.




This story will go away tomorrow...he had allahu ahkbar on his social media, and pictures of left wing commies.......no way they dig deep into this shooting.....he might have even been a registered democrat.......


----------



## bodecea

MindWars said:


> View attachment 176787
> 
> Ryan Saavedra  on Twitter


And what can the authorities do...before he does something?   Thought crime?


----------



## bodecea

2aguy said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there ANY Leftist left standing?
> 
> Ok...I've grown tired of defeating Leftist with Truth, Transparency and Logic for tonight.
> Destroying their frail arguments with half my brain tied behind my back.
> 
> Tune in tomorrow when more Leftist are bowled over handily through the sheer power of Superior Conservative Intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This story will go away tomorrow...he had allahu ahkbar on his social media, and pictures of left wing commies.......no way they dig deep into this shooting.....he might have even been a registered democrat.......
Click to expand...

This was a very happen Valentines Day for you....very productive.


----------



## Ame®icano

I'm just waiting to hear that he's DACA kid.


----------



## 2aguy

Ame®icano said:


> I'm just waiting to hear that he's DACA kid.




If that were to be the case....the news rooms across the country would be busy all night scrubbing all of their video and coverage of this shooting........


----------



## koshergrl

Godboy said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> For you, I recommend Prevagen™.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're going to use the deaths of children as an excuse to troll and call me names?
> 
> You're quite the classy guy, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look up the reports on each of the incidents.  You will find that most of the perps had been noted by school officials or police at one or more times.
> 
> I've no time to write you a book.  Stop being so childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many thousands of kids have been "noted" that never shot up a school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how many kids are you willing to sacrifice in order to let violent crazies wander free of any hindrances? The answer....as many as it takes to convince Americans to disarm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FAR more kids lives are saved by guns, than kids who are killed by school shooters. Why do you want more dead kids?
Click to expand...

I was posing the question to doclikesdeadkids...my answer back to my question was my understanding of his reply.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

if this had happened in California, u think moon head would of offered to pay for the funerals with his own money?


----------



## KeiserC

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Your post is blank!
> 
> 
> KeiserC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KeiserC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KeiserC said:
> 
> 
> 
> be a citizen in VT and 16 years old... carte blanche, you can have any currently legal firearm without registration / license / permit etc. etc. carry concealed or open, in your car with a round chambered etc. (just no loaded rifles in cars due to poaching)... We do fairly well with gun related crime / murders per-capita...
> 
> O... and that is 16 yo, for a handgun, without the consent of your parents or guardian...  Additionally, no minimum age to possess a long gun... AR-15, riot shotgun.. or whatever floats the 'youguns' fancy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying is not owning.
> 
> Here is my source:
> Does a customer have to be a certain age to buy firearms or ammunition from a licensee? | Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does a 16 yo kid going into a FFL dealer, showing ID and handing over their cash, walking out with their 'tec-9' or 'AR' work for you... lol... That is indeed the way it is up here.  Sad that you are so ensconced in the Leftist, metro mindset...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am about as far-left as Joe McCarthy, dumbass!
> 
> Read the link and then get on the horn to the ATF to raid your illegal dealers and take away their FFL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what the Feds say.  And State Constitution is what we recognize and that's always been the case... Perhaps your the first to connect the dots on this disparity... The Feds might give you a big sloppy kiss for ratting on the state of VT to them....
> 
> Minimum Age to Purchase & Possess in Vermont | Giffords Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You better hope someone gets their act together.  One of these days, one of your high schoolers will do something stupid like happened today and your entire state will be a national embarrassment!  Imagine the ramifications if the state allowed a student to buy a gun and shoot up a school!
Click to expand...

Well that is a possibility for sure and I wouldn't bet against that happening tomorrow or the next day.  It shouldn't change anything, the more guns 'on the streets' up here the safer the majority of us feel.

BTW most kids here grow up in homes where dad's got a shotgun behind the seat, several deer rifles proudly hanging on pegs in the living room etc. etc.  Most boys, at least used to, have a .22 by the age of 12 in their personal possession... Not too many accidental discharges by anyone state wide historically...


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Nancy Pelosi will tie the tragedy to the Trump middle class tax cuts


----------



## Picaro

Ah, yet another Democratic Party inspired neo-fascist scumbag; Obama's legacy continues to shine like a wet turd in tinfoil.


----------



## Ame®icano

2aguy said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just waiting to hear that he's DACA kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that were to be the case....the news rooms across the country would be busy all night scrubbing all of their video and coverage of this shooting........
Click to expand...


Left is going to use this shooting (just like any other) to push for anti-gun narrative. Before they do, they should remember that they are the ones who radicalized people like this.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Ame®icano said:


> I'm just waiting to hear that he's DACA kid.



 He was adopted by an older couple. His Dad died when he was younger and Mom died recently.


----------



## EverCurious

NotfooledbyW said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is this a news story until midnight today or is that too much coverage and infringement on an Amendment2cultist right to worship weapons and watch school kids die?
> 
> CC news media. Move on. No news here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd.  When someone points out that any of the teachers having a gun could have saved lives, the leftists all come out and say their objection is that politicing is too soon after the shooting.
> 
> Yet here you are, and where are they?  OMG, you're not saying they were lying are you?  Are you calling leftists liars?  Interesting.
> 
> And your name should be "FooledbyO"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> kaz, post: 19290485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd. When someone points out that any of the teachers having a gun could have saved lives,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an opinion. No data to support it. Should there be loaded AR15's in all the halls and classrooms like fire extinguishers or just certain teachers fully weaponized to match what any potential attacker can bring?
> 
> Do you have any concept of the chaos police units would encounter with your plan to make schools heavily armed anetuerd in war zones.
> 
> All in the name of gun cult members right to worship military assault style weapons.
> 
> You win. Kids right to life does not take precedence over your right to play with weapons designed for military combat and killing as many humans as possible.
> 
> You should be happy that this story will die almost as fast as the students did and nobody does anything as you wish.
Click to expand...



This ridiculous counter-argument always makes me laugh...  Yes, of course, the teachers who choose to carry in order to protect their students would go off willy nilly shooting randomly at innocent children. [/sarc]

Meanwhile back in the /real/ world, we have reports that two teachers at this school legit took bullets in order to protect their students; do you seriously believe that these teachers (one of whom has reportedly sacrificed his life) would have been so reckless and careless with a gun had they been allowed to have them?

Do you believe that /any/ teacher would be so reckless and careless with a gun?  And if so then why the fuck are they being allowed around our damned kids in the first place?  

Your argument is bullshit son.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

KeiserC said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is blank!
> 
> 
> KeiserC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KeiserC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying is not owning.
> 
> Here is my source:
> Does a customer have to be a certain age to buy firearms or ammunition from a licensee? | Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives
> 
> 
> 
> Does a 16 yo kid going into a FFL dealer, showing ID and handing over their cash, walking out with their 'tec-9' or 'AR' work for you... lol... That is indeed the way it is up here.  Sad that you are so ensconced in the Leftist, metro mindset...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am about as far-left as Joe McCarthy, dumbass!
> 
> Read the link and then get on the horn to the ATF to raid your illegal dealers and take away their FFL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what the Feds say.  And State Constitution is what we recognize and that's always been the case... Perhaps your the first to connect the dots on this disparity... The Feds might give you a big sloppy kiss for ratting on the state of VT to them....
> 
> Minimum Age to Purchase & Possess in Vermont | Giffords Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You better hope someone gets their act together.  One of these days, one of your high schoolers will do something stupid like happened today and your entire state will be a national embarrassment!  Imagine the ramifications if the state allowed a student to buy a gun and shoot up a school!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that is a possibility for sure and I wouldn't bet against that happening tomorrow or the next day.  It shouldn't change anything, the more guns 'on the streets' up here the safer the majority of us feel.
> 
> BTW most kids here grow up in homes where dad's got a shotgun behind the seat, several deer rifles proudly hanging on pegs in the living room etc. etc.  Most boys, at least used to, have a .22 by the age of 12 in their personal possession... Not too many accidental discharges by anyone state wide historically...
Click to expand...


Using that kind of thinking is dangerous.  Western Kentucky has had two major school shootings in a little over 20 years.  That's not exactly the ghetto or 'hood.


----------



## MindWars

Here is a more detailed video of the shooting . this one is a bit longer than the first one i Posted. 

Laura Loomer on Twitter


----------



## EverCurious

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just waiting to hear that he's DACA kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was adopted by an older couple. His Dad died when he was younger and Mom died recently.
Click to expand...


I gotta wonder if anyone at the school bothered to get the counseling this kid clearly needed or if they just "washed their hands of him" by expelling him. :/


----------



## KeiserC

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> KeiserC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is blank!
> 
> 
> KeiserC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KeiserC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does a 16 yo kid going into a FFL dealer, showing ID and handing over their cash, walking out with their 'tec-9' or 'AR' work for you... lol... That is indeed the way it is up here.  Sad that you are so ensconced in the Leftist, metro mindset...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am about as far-left as Joe McCarthy, dumbass!
> 
> Read the link and then get on the horn to the ATF to raid your illegal dealers and take away their FFL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what the Feds say.  And State Constitution is what we recognize and that's always been the case... Perhaps your the first to connect the dots on this disparity... The Feds might give you a big sloppy kiss for ratting on the state of VT to them....
> 
> Minimum Age to Purchase & Possess in Vermont | Giffords Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You better hope someone gets their act together.  One of these days, one of your high schoolers will do something stupid like happened today and your entire state will be a national embarrassment!  Imagine the ramifications if the state allowed a student to buy a gun and shoot up a school!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that is a possibility for sure and I wouldn't bet against that happening tomorrow or the next day.  It shouldn't change anything, the more guns 'on the streets' up here the safer the majority of us feel.
> 
> BTW most kids here grow up in homes where dad's got a shotgun behind the seat, several deer rifles proudly hanging on pegs in the living room etc. etc.  Most boys, at least used to, have a .22 by the age of 12 in their personal possession... Not too many accidental discharges by anyone state wide historically...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using that kind of thinking is dangerous.  Western Kentucky has had two major school shootings in a little over 20 years.  That's not exactly the ghetto or 'hood.
Click to expand...

Comes down to philosophy... are more guns in good peoples hands deleterious or beneficial to society at large...  16 used to be old enough... I'm willing to consider that the old 16 may have morphed into the new 20... Culture has changed over the past couple decades.... that is for sure.


----------



## Faun

Ame®icano said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leftists are on suicide watch.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Sure, uh-huh,

His Instagram profile pic...


----------



## BS Filter

LoneLaugher said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had the kid simply used a rental truck as classes were letting out for the day....he could have done more killing...
> 
> 
> 
> Dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and yet....assholes like you blame normal gun owners and members of the NRA for shootings they had no part in......
> 
> Dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a nut. Someone should help you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blaming the weapon for an act by a deranged lunatic is pretty stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Derp. Derp. Derpity derp.
Click to expand...

And you prove my point again.  Thanks.


----------



## MindWars

Cruz, Nicolas was born 26 May 1998, is male, registered as Florida Democratic Party, resided in Oakland Park, Florida 33311. 
Florida voter ID number 124308057


----------



## Picaro

EverCurious said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just waiting to hear that he's DACA kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was adopted by an older couple. His Dad died when he was younger and Mom died recently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gotta wonder if anyone at the school bothered to get the counseling this kid clearly needed or if they just "washed their hands of him" by expelling him. :/
Click to expand...


The sicko mentality of those running the schools are major parts of the problem in  the first place.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

bodecea said:


> This was a very happen Valentines Day for you....very productive.



I was already in bed but saw this and felt compelled to reply....

Look, jackass....it's LEFTIST policies that are creating these tragedies.  Own up!
Calling you bimbos out and exposing the truth is what's needed.  I'll do this by any means necessary.

If there's any chance I can do that and help prevent these tragedies by exposing the hypocrisy and destructive agendas of the Left then YES....it's a GREAT DAY.

God be with those lost and their families.....
And turn the tide on those whose only concern is blaming objects for the horrors they created like today's tragedy through irresponsible, reckless policies and feel good political correctness in the name of agendas.   The REAL killers.

In the 1800's children carried loaded rifles to school without incident.  It's NOT the guns, it's the fucked up policies of the Left causing this.

If you're implying I'm happy people were killed, you're a sick MF'er


----------



## Faun

MindWars said:


> Cruz, Nicolas was born 26 May 1998, is male, registered as Florida Democratic Party, resided in Oakland Park, Florida 33311.
> Florida voter ID number 124308057
> 
> View attachment 176842


Great, now see if you can find the voter registration for today’s shooter, *Nikolas* Cruz, not Nicolas Cruz.


----------



## MindWars

Faun said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruz, Nicolas was born 26 May 1998, is male, registered as Florida Democratic Party, resided in Oakland Park, Florida 33311.
> Florida voter ID number 124308057
> 
> View attachment 176842
> 
> 
> 
> Great, now see if you can find the voter registration for today’s shooter, *Nikolas* Cruz, not Nicolas Cruz.
Click to expand...


----------



## toobfreak

Ame®icano said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just waiting to hear that he's DACA kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that were to be the case....the news rooms across the country would be busy all night scrubbing all of their video and coverage of this shooting........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left is going to use this shooting (just like any other) to push for anti-gun narrative. Before they do, they should remember that they are the ones who radicalized people like this.
Click to expand...


When all the smoke clears, I'm betting that the shooter is once again found to have ties with and or alliances with the democratic party, Obama supporter, or his parents are.  These people never turn out to be moral, upstanding, conservatives.  As to other countries, what they don't have is American Common Core Public Schools turning out violent kids looking to come back to "get even" with all of their dysfunctional teachers and classmates who put this need to murder in their minds.

WHEN will schools finally be held accountable for not protecting these kids by locking the doors, having metal detectors and having teachers and guards throughout the school who are well-armed and well-trained with firearms?  The problem is obviously NOT THE GUNS, but our unfamiliarity with them anymore by a liberal culture trying to remove them from people's lives.  WE have created a generation of defenseless people who know nothing but how to hide in terror under a desk.


----------



## EverCurious

^^ Related.  Alaska has a 70% carry rate in the city and 90% outside the city. 

Gun crime is low.


Picaro said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just waiting to hear that he's DACA kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was adopted by an older couple. His Dad died when he was younger and Mom died recently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gotta wonder if anyone at the school bothered to get the counseling this kid clearly needed or if they just "washed their hands of him" by expelling him. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sicko mentality of those running the schools are major parts of the problem in  the first place.
Click to expand...


In some ways I kind of agree, but then again, all four of my millennial boys made it through without being "sucked in" by the "propaganda."  My youngest is in college right now and while he is constantly shaking his head at the stupid shit that [one] of his teachers, and nearly all of his peers, say in regards to "leftist politics" he is in no way "assimilating" into the regressive "borg" mindset.  In fact, he's actually shifting farther right (which I, as a "classical liberal" type, am not too especially keen on.)

Parenting, or the lack there of, have a far more "detrimental" effect on the mindset of kids :/


----------



## depotoo

A release published by BSO, just before midnight revealed “responding deputies were met with hundreds of students fleeing the school. Investigators later learned that the *shooter had concealed himself in the crowd and was among those running out of the school.”*

Detectives, however, would soon identify the shooter as Nikolas Cruz, 19, by watching school surveillance video.
BSO: 17 dead in Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School shooting


----------



## MindWars

Julian Assange ⏳ on Twitter


AND


----------



## KeiserC

BasicHumanUnit said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a very happen Valentines Day for you....very productive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was already in bed but saw this and felt compelled to reply....
> 
> Look, jackass....it's LEFTIST policies that are creating these tragedies.  Own up!
> Calling you bimbos out and exposing the truth is what's needed.  I'll do this by any means necessary.
> 
> If there's any chance I can do that and help prevent these tragedies by exposing the hypocrisy and destructive agendas of the Left then YES....it's a GREAT DAY.
> 
> God be with those lost and their families.....
> And turn the tide on those whose only concern is blaming objects for the horrors they created like today's tragedy through irresponsible, reckless policies and feel good political correctness in the name of agendas.   The REAL killers.
> 
> In the 1800's children carried loaded rifles to school without incident.  It's NOT the guns, it's the fucked up policies of the Left causing this.
> 
> If you're implying I'm happy people were killed, you're a sick MF'er
Click to expand...

Most HS'ers In VT who hunt have to put their firearms  in their / someone's vehicle when on school grounds... Never really been a problem as I can recall... O.. and they are supposed to lock the vehicle.


----------



## Faun

MindWars said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruz, Nicolas was born 26 May 1998, is male, registered as Florida Democratic Party, resided in Oakland Park, Florida 33311.
> Florida voter ID number 124308057
> 
> View attachment 176842
> 
> 
> 
> Great, now see if you can find the voter registration for today’s shooter, *Nikolas* Cruz, not Nicolas Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Just heard on the news, the shooter lived on Loxahatchee road in Parkland, not Oakland Park.

So ya got the wrong name from the wrong city. Not like that will slow you down from spreading lies though.


----------



## abu afak

WillHaftawaite said:


> they had a LOT of gun control in Chicago until recently.
> 
> How did that work out?


Obviously (to anyone with a 70 IQ), Isolated laws won't/don't work.

Then there IS the intractable issue of Black Violent/Gun Crime, which is not really about "Chicago" per se.
`


----------



## depotoo

They are also at a house in Lantana, they are searching, for explosives.





Faun said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruz, Nicolas was born 26 May 1998, is male, registered as Florida Democratic Party, resided in Oakland Park, Florida 33311.
> Florida voter ID number 124308057
> 
> View attachment 176842
> 
> 
> 
> Great, now see if you can find the voter registration for today’s shooter, *Nikolas* Cruz, not Nicolas Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just heard on the news, the shooter lived on Loxahatchee road in Parkland, not Oakland Park.
> 
> So ya got the wrong name from the wrong city. Not like that will slow you down from spreading lies though.
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

depotoo said:


> They are also at a house in Lantana, they are searching, for explosives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruz, Nicolas was born 26 May 1998, is male, registered as Florida Democratic Party, resided in Oakland Park, Florida 33311.
> Florida voter ID number 124308057
> 
> View attachment 176842
> 
> 
> 
> Great, now see if you can find the voter registration for today’s shooter, *Nikolas* Cruz, not Nicolas Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just heard on the news, the shooter lived on Loxahatchee road in Parkland, not Oakland Park.
> 
> So ya got the wrong name from the wrong city. Not like that will slow you down from spreading lies though.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That’s even further away from Oakland Park.


----------



## Flopper

rightwinger said:


> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and thank God we have a second amendment


*Well, kiddies with guns in school should help with population control.  I wonder if the NRA has thought of this. *


----------



## MindWars

Laura Loomer on Twitter

Alexa Miednik, a Senior at #MarjoryStonemanDouglasHighSchool in #Parkland #Florida said she believes there was a SECOND SHOOTER because she saw and spoke to the shooter #NikolasCruz after shots were fired and heard shots coming from the other side of the school.













*Laura Loomer*‏ @LauraLoomer 13m13 minutes ago
This video is very strange. This student is claiming she spoke to the shooter while her classroom was being evacuated. As she describes talking to him, she is smiling and laughing in this interview. Her body language is very odd for someone who just witnessed a mass shooting.


----------



## Flopper

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously what is needed is a thorough study of what motivates these students that decide to kill their fellow students and try and remedy it ....'.bullying'... ...many past shooters have been victims of bullying.  Teachers should be trained to be on the lookout for bullying activity and take the appropriate action before it goes too far...bullying should not be tolerated.
Click to expand...

*School shootings have been studied up an down, backwards and forward.  As far as cause, there are almost as many causes as their are shooters.  Many of them are about gangs and drugs.  Some are failed romantic relationships.  Most of the shooters are outsiders, with few friends, often ignored by classmates and filled with lots of internal turmoil. 

One study has found that mass killings at schools are contagious.  A number of  studies have linked them to availability of fire arms.

We don't need to study them.  We need to stop them and there is only one sure way and that is to keep guns out our schools.  That certainly can be done, if we want to pay the price.*


----------



## MindWars

Oh looky ANTIFA again





Partisangirl  on Twitter


----------



## Old Rocks

There is a common factor in all the recent mass shooting. The AR 15. There is a psychology about the war weapons. They were created for only one purpose, to kill people. And our crazies have proven they are ideal weapons for that. But the NRA is determined that we all need to have these weapons of war. And is therefore and accessory to these murders.


----------



## LastProphet

*Coral Springs FL School shooting hoax & illuminati icon Ronaldo  6 weeks from Obama Bin Laden's resurrection*
As we get closer to Easter Sunday's BIG BANG in Jerusalem, the day when the missing Boeing 777 will resurface,  so does the frequency of fake shootings increase: just seven weeks into 2018, it's the eigth episode at US schools.

*Coral Springs FL School shooting hoax*
Part of completing the disarm agenda before the global kill shot alias mandatory "vax" against the "super virus pandemic" hoax, alias the "just developed first ever universal flu vaccine":
Scripted for the new moon of the unprecedented month of darkness as:
*Nikolas de Jesus Cruz* captured by Sheriff *Israel* in *Ash Wednesday*.
De Jesus Cruz stands for "*The Jesus Cross*".
Nikolas de Jesus Cruz stands for "*The victory of the people from the cross of Christ*."

So what does illuminati icon Ronaldo have to do with it?
Answer:
As the script nears its climax for everyone, from handcuffed Ronaldo and Obama to victorious Hitlery and "vaccinated" human cattle, a reminder of Last Prophet's words from July 2016, hours after the portuguese team arrived in Lisbon as european champion:
Satanic Celebrations: Euro 2016: Portugal football champion at Lisbon airport: Cross of Christ on fire:: original SCRIPT

_Notes_
Students’ Videos Capture Shooting Horror Inside Florida High School
... the deadliest school shooting since the Sandy Hook massacre in 2012. 
The gunman, identified by Broward County Sheriff Israel as Nikolas de Jesus Cruz, opened fire with an AR-15 rifle inside and outside the school. Cruz, 19, was taken into police custody after he fled the school on foot.
Students’ Videos Capture Shooting Horror Inside Florida High School


----------



## jon_berzerk

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you propose they do?  Lop off his head?
Click to expand...


why so dramatic 

have him evaluated could have barred him from ownership


----------



## jon_berzerk

MindWars said:


> Cruz, Nicolas was born 26 May 1998, is male, registered as Florida Democratic Party, resided in Oakland Park, Florida 33311.
> Florida voter ID number 124308057
> 
> View attachment 176842


more antifa scum perhaps


----------



## NotfooledbyW

EverCurious, post: 19293285 





EverCurious said:


> This ridiculous counter-argument always makes me laugh... Yes, of course, the teachers who choose to carry in order to protect their students would go off willy nilly shooting randomly at innocent children



Check yourself before posting. I didn't suggest teachers would be Willy Nilly shooting children. So your response was based on a lies why is that with you assault weapon cultists. 

And are you arguing teachers should carry fully loaded AR-15s during class. What makes you a think you can predict armed teachers will be at the right place at the right time if gun cult member decides to attack. 

These assault weapons can kill dozens in seconds before a teacher could get to and unlock his/her weapon, locate a shooter, assess the situation, and then perhaps be outgunned anyway. 

Can you explain why you felt the need to lie?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Picaro, post: 19293231 





Picaro said:


> Ah, yet another Democratic Party inspired neo-fascist scumbag; Obama's legacy continues to shine like a wet turd in tinfoil.



Ok racist, blaming Obama with no basis in reality.


----------



## basquebromance

why can we protect our money in banks with armed men but we cant protect our children in schools?!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Source: Daily Beast

Florida School Shooting Suspect Nikolas Cruz Was ‘Creepy and Weird,’ Survivors Say
Snip
*
"Cruz always had his hair short and had a penchant for wearing patriotic shirts that “seemed really extreme, like hating on” Islam, Parodie said. The suspected gunman would also deride Muslims as “terrorists and bombers.” ...“I’ve seen him wear a Trump hat,” the student said.*

More: *https://www.thedailybeast.c...*


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Marianne said:


> It's the same story over and over again. Just like Lanza everybody knew the kid was batshit crazy and yet nothing was done. And just as predictable is the liberal response with Sen. Chris Murphy screaming about gun control. How stupid is our society that we keep running back to the same useless solution of gun control rather then attack the real issue of why is our society producing people like this.



Sen Chris Murphy's solution is not useless, specifically when compared to yours. Limiting easy access to military assault style weapons in any capacity would reduce or prevent the type of mass shootings where  these 'glorified' weapons are used.

You seek to 'attack' why our society produces people who get swept up in the gun cult mentality and then use weapons designed only to kill humans rapidly but you won't question why our society values the glorified glut of mass-kill weapons over the value of school kids lives.

Why is that. Are you in the Assault Weapon Cult?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Rexx Taylor said:


> Nancy Pelosi will tie the tragedy to the Trump middle class tax cuts



Tax cuts that increase the debt as they do, will potentially deliver a proportional increase in school and other mass shootings thanks much to Trump/GOP induced chaos on the system of background checks that has already been in place suffers failures. 

02/14/2018 08:24 pm ET
*Trump’s Budget Cuts Millions Of Dollars From Gun Background Check System*
*This would “significantly undermine” efforts to keep firearms out of dangerous hands, gun control advocates say.*



By Jennifer Bendery

Trump's Budget Cuts Millions Of Dollars From Gun Background Check System | HuffPost


Those interested in some connection to reality tend to believe strengthening background checks would be preferable to undermining them.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Old Rocks said:


> There is a common factor in all the recent mass shooting. The AR 15. There is a psychology about the war weapons. They were created for only one purpose, to kill people. And our crazies have proven they are ideal weapons for that. But the NRA is determined that we all need to have these weapons of war. And is therefore and accessory to these murders.



The AR-15 is the primary weapon that pushes the ordinary gun owner,  hunter type citizen to a full fledged whacko gun cult member.


----------



## Death Angel

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Every time one of these shootings take place you assclowns immediately start screaming Islam with zero proof and all these rumors from crank Web sites start spreading saying the same thing and at the end of the day, most of the time you end up being wrong. Once again, you tards are engaging in the same bullshit without any proof. You never learn.


Looks like you were wrong again.


----------



## Picaro

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Source: Daily Beast
> 
> Florida School Shooting Suspect Nikolas Cruz Was ‘Creepy and Weird,’ Survivors Say
> Snip
> 
> *"Cruz always had his hair short and had a penchant for wearing patriotic shirts that “seemed really extreme, like hating on” Islam, Parodie said. The suspected gunman would also deride Muslims as “terrorists and bombers.” ...“I’ve seen him wear a Trump hat,” the student said.*
> 
> More: *https://www.thedailybeast.c...*



Oh, we're all familiar with how the traitor Democrat disinformation machine you vermin have kicks in on these things covering up your little boo boos. lol 'the daily beast' as a 'source' ... lol lol lol


----------



## Vastator

basquebromance said:


> why can we protect our money in banks with armed men but we cant protect our children in schools?!


This is what I’ve been asking for years. And the truth is that people on the whole are more worried about protecting their wealth, than they are the children. 
You only see the bleeding hearts gushing in an attempt to get guns taken away; without a single motion toward protecting the children. 
The fact is that leftists gizz in their pants every time something like this happens, because they hope that “this will finally be the shooting, that disarms our opposition”. The problem is they are too stupid to realize that most people see their posturing for what it really is. An attempt to subdue their opponents...


----------



## 2aguy

toobfreak said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just waiting to hear that he's DACA kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that were to be the case....the news rooms across the country would be busy all night scrubbing all of their video and coverage of this shooting........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left is going to use this shooting (just like any other) to push for anti-gun narrative. Before they do, they should remember that they are the ones who radicalized people like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When all the smoke clears, I'm betting that the shooter is once again found to have ties with and or alliances with the democratic party, Obama supporter, or his parents are.  These people never turn out to be moral, upstanding, conservatives.  As to other countries, what they don't have is American Common Core Public Schools turning out violent kids looking to come back to "get even" with all of their dysfunctional teachers and classmates who put this need to murder in their minds.
> 
> WHEN will schools finally be held accountable for not protecting these kids by locking the doors, having metal detectors and having teachers and guards throughout the school who are well-armed and well-trained with firearms?  The problem is obviously NOT THE GUNS, but our unfamiliarity with them anymore by a liberal culture trying to remove them from people's lives.  WE have created a generation of defenseless people who know nothing but how to hide in terror under a desk.
Click to expand...



Just reported, he had an mother who adopted him, no mention of a father in the home yet......

Is there a father in the picture?


----------



## Picaro

NotfooledbyW said:


> Picaro, post: 19293231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yet another Democratic Party inspired neo-fascist scumbag; Obama's legacy continues to shine like a wet turd in tinfoil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok racist, blaming Obama with no basis in reality.
Click to expand...


Ah yes, they're usual worn out 'Yur Uh Rayciss!!!' gimmick the racist neo-fascist Democrats are always reduced to, as if anybody is still afraid of being called names by the scum. lol what a hoot.


----------



## Picaro

2aguy said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just waiting to hear that he's DACA kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that were to be the case....the news rooms across the country would be busy all night scrubbing all of their video and coverage of this shooting........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left is going to use this shooting (just like any other) to push for anti-gun narrative. Before they do, they should remember that they are the ones who radicalized people like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When all the smoke clears, I'm betting that the shooter is once again found to have ties with and or alliances with the democratic party, Obama supporter, or his parents are.  These people never turn out to be moral, upstanding, conservatives.  As to other countries, what they don't have is American Common Core Public Schools turning out violent kids looking to come back to "get even" with all of their dysfunctional teachers and classmates who put this need to murder in their minds.
> 
> WHEN will schools finally be held accountable for not protecting these kids by locking the doors, having metal detectors and having teachers and guards throughout the school who are well-armed and well-trained with firearms?  The problem is obviously NOT THE GUNS, but our unfamiliarity with them anymore by a liberal culture trying to remove them from people's lives.  WE have created a generation of defenseless people who know nothing but how to hide in terror under a desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just reported, he had an mother who adopted him, no mention of a father in the home yet......
> 
> Is there a father in the picture?
Click to expand...


Probably not; I think somebody reported he had died or something.


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> Just reported, he had an mother who adopted him, no mention of a father in the home yet......
> 
> Is there a father in the picture?



No, but there was a gun in the picture..  

But Im sure you'll throw everything else at the wall.


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just reported, he had an mother who adopted him, no mention of a father in the home yet......
> 
> Is there a father in the picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but there was a gun in the picture..
> 
> But Im sure you'll throw everything else at the wall.
Click to expand...



You mean we will look at the actual problem....not just at guns......you mean that?


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> You mean we will look at the actual problem....not just at guns......you mean that?



The problem was... he was able to get a gun and use it. 

That was the problem. 

Nothing else.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Nia88 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majority of mass shooters in  America are white. So chances, it is a white male.
> 
> Also the fact they aren't releasing the name is further proof he is white.
Click to expand...


Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.


----------



## Flash

bodecea said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gun culture cohort in the US is like Dr Morbius in The Forbidden Planet. The monster is in his mind and a machine is manifesting it in reality. Even when the thing is melting through the foot thick door to his lab he can't accept it is him that is responsible for killing all these people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Morbius' denial is more like the denial of the filthy Democrats in Chicago who think their strict gun control laws will magically stop crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you harp on Chicago when there are 24 worse cities in the U.S. for gun deaths?
Click to expand...



Because every year there are almost 1,000 gun deaths in a city with the  strictest gun control laws in the country.  It is the poster child for the failure of gun control laws and the pandering by the liberal Democrats to the demographics that are the by far main perpetrators of crimes.   

However, if your point is that Chicago is not the only Democrat run big city shithole in the US then you are correct.  Just look at an election result map from 2016 and the blue splotches are where most of the gun crimes take place. .


----------



## Picaro

Vastator said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> why can we protect our money in banks with armed men but we cant protect our children in schools?!
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I’ve been asking for years. And the truth is that people on the whole are more worried about protecting their wealth, than they are the children.
> You only see the bleeding hearts gushing in an attempt to get guns taken away; without a single motion toward protecting the children.
> The fact is that leftists gizz in their pants every time something like this happens, because they hope that “this will finally be the shooting, that disarms our opposition”. The problem is they are too stupid to realize that most people see their posturing for what it really is. An attempt to subdue their opponents...
Click to expand...


Yes. The Culture warz started in the 1950's, took over the education systems from top tobottom without  anybody even slowing them down, and the paleo-liberals, centrists, and moderate conservatives sat it out or ran off and hid, and let both the right and left wing sociopaths and deviants and mentally ill tards take over the field, with the completely understandable results on our children and many adults these days.

The end game is also easily predictable; just read Detlev Peukert's *The Weimar Republic* for a primer on how all this washes out. We are already at the stage of a left wing political party run by openly operating criminal syndicates hiring street thugs right out in the open with zero interference from police at any level, attacking opposition rallies.


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean we will look at the actual problem....not just at guns......you mean that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem was... he was able to get a gun and use it.
> 
> That was the problem.
> 
> Nothing else.
Click to expand...



if he had used a rental truck he would have killed more people....had someone in the school been armed, he wouldn't have attacked the school....it was another gun free zone.....that was the problem.....


----------



## JoeB131

Flash said:


> Because every year there are almost 1,000 gun deaths in a city with the strictest gun control laws in the country. It is the poster child for the failure of gun control laws and the pandering by the liberal Democrats to the demographics that are the by far main perpetrators of crimes.
> 
> However, if your point is that Chicago is not the only Democrat run big city shithole in the US then you are correct. Just look at an election result map from 2016 and the blue splotches are where most of the gun crimes take place. .



Right. Because those are WHERE PEOPLE ACTUALLY LIVE.  

Chicago doesn't have strict gun laws.  We haven't since 2010 when the Heller and McDonald decisions overturned our gun laws.


----------



## 2aguy

Flash said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gun culture cohort in the US is like Dr Morbius in The Forbidden Planet. The monster is in his mind and a machine is manifesting it in reality. Even when the thing is melting through the foot thick door to his lab he can't accept it is him that is responsible for killing all these people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Morbius' denial is more like the denial of the filthy Democrats in Chicago who think their strict gun control laws will magically stop crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you harp on Chicago when there are 24 worse cities in the U.S. for gun deaths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because every year there are almost 1,000 gun deaths in a city with the  strictest gun control laws in the country.  It is the poster child for the failure of gun control laws and the pandering by the liberal Democrats to the demographics that are the by far main perpetrators of crimes.
> 
> However, if your point is that Chicago is not the only Democrat run big city shithole in the US then you are correct.  Just look at an election result map from 2016 and the blue splotches are where most of the gun crimes take place. .
Click to expand...



Don't forget Baltimore, D.C., St. Louis...also democrat run shooting galleries...


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because every year there are almost 1,000 gun deaths in a city with the strictest gun control laws in the country. It is the poster child for the failure of gun control laws and the pandering by the liberal Democrats to the demographics that are the by far main perpetrators of crimes.
> 
> However, if your point is that Chicago is not the only Democrat run big city shithole in the US then you are correct. Just look at an election result map from 2016 and the blue splotches are where most of the gun crimes take place. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Because those are WHERE PEOPLE ACTUALLY LIVE.
> 
> Chicago doesn't have strict gun laws.  We haven't since 2010 when the Heller and McDonald decisions overturned our gun laws.
Click to expand...



Yes....they have strict gun control laws......and it isn't law abiding gun owners doing the shooting in Chicago...it is teenagers who can't buy, own or carry guns who are doing the killing......no gun stores, no gun ranges in Chicago...also, Baltimore has even more extreme gun control and has a higher murder rate than even New York City with a tiny, tiny population...


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> Yes....they have strict gun control laws......and it isn't law abiding gun owners doing the shooting in Chicago...it is teenagers who can't buy, own or carry guns who are doing the killing......no gun stores, no gun ranges in Chicago...also, Baltimore has even more extreme gun control and has a higher murder rate than even New York City with a tiny, tiny population...



Guy, we don't have meaningful gun laws.  Not in Chicago, not in Baltimore. 

"Ooooh, I can't find a shooting range in Chicago!"  

Um. Yeah.  Little clueless, are we?


----------



## Picaro

DigitalDrifter said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majority of mass shooters in  America are white. So chances, it is a white male.
> 
> Also the fact they aren't releasing the name is further proof he is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.
Click to expand...


Yes, but the Democrats always turn them into 'Whitey' when their pets do something they got egged on to do by, well, Democrats. See George Zimmerman for how that works.


----------



## Rustic

2aguy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean we will look at the actual problem....not just at guns......you mean that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem was... he was able to get a gun and use it.
> 
> That was the problem.
> 
> Nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if he had used a rental truck he would have killed more people....had someone in the school been armed, he wouldn't have attacked the school....it was another gun free zone.....that was the problem.....
Click to expand...

Criminals love gun free zones, it’s a free-for-all for them


----------



## Flash

JoeB131 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because every year there are almost 1,000 gun deaths in a city with the strictest gun control laws in the country. It is the poster child for the failure of gun control laws and the pandering by the liberal Democrats to the demographics that are the by far main perpetrators of crimes.
> 
> However, if your point is that Chicago is not the only Democrat run big city shithole in the US then you are correct. Just look at an election result map from 2016 and the blue splotches are where most of the gun crimes take place. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Because those are WHERE PEOPLE ACTUALLY LIVE.
> 
> Chicago doesn't have strict gun laws.  We haven't since 2010 when the Heller and McDonald decisions overturned our gun laws.
Click to expand...



You are confused Moon Bat.  That is where the minority Democrat voting druggy welfare assholes live.  The ones who elect filthy ass Democrats to take away their guns but yet get guns anyhow and shoot one another.

Here in Florida (as in many states) there are just as many (or more) people that don't live in the Democrat voting big city shitholes and own the majority of firearms in this country that very seldom commit the crimes that are so prevalent every day in the shitholes.


----------



## JoeB131

Flash said:


> You are confused Moon Bat. That is where the minority Democrat voting druggy welfare assholes live. The ones who elect filthy ass Democrats to take away their guns but yet get guns anyhow and shoot one another.
> 
> Here in Florida (as in many states) there are just as many (or more) people that don't live in the Democrat voting big city shitholes and own the majority of firearms in this country that very seldom commit the crimes that are so prevalent every day in the shitholes.



Again, then why do these mass shootings only seem to happen in nice white communities?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Picaro said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Daily Beast
> 
> Florida School Shooting Suspect Nikolas Cruz Was ‘Creepy and Weird,’ Survivors Say
> Snip
> 
> *"Cruz always had his hair short and had a penchant for wearing patriotic shirts that “seemed really extreme, like hating on” Islam, Parodie said. The suspected gunman would also deride Muslims as “terrorists and bombers.” ...“I’ve seen him wear a Trump hat,” the student said.*
> 
> More: *https://www.thedailybeast.c...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, we're all familiar with how the traitor Democrat disinformation machine you vermin have kicks in on these things covering up your little boo boos. lol 'the daily beast' as a 'source' ... lol lol lol
Click to expand...

*Nikolas Cruz's Instagram Profile Contains Trump MAGA Hat | Heavy.com*
https://heavy.com/.../nikolas-cruz-maga-nikolaus-trump-politics-democrat-republican/
*6 hours ago - Nikolas Cruz, the accused Florida school shooter, wore a Trump-style MAGA hat on one of his Instagram pages*.  Learn more ... Some people argued on social media that Cruz was actually a registered Democrat based on the voter registration of a _Nicolas Cruz_ in Florida whose birthday is in May 1998.


----------



## EverCurious

NotfooledbyW said:


> EverCurious, post: 19293285
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ridiculous counter-argument always makes me laugh... Yes, of course, the teachers who choose to carry in order to protect their students would go off willy nilly shooting randomly at innocent children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check yourself before posting. I didn't suggest teachers would be Willy Nilly shooting children. So your response was based on a lies why is that with you assault weapon cultists.
> 
> And are you arguing teachers should carry fully loaded AR-15s during class. What makes you a think you can predict armed teachers will be at the right place at the right time if gun cult member decides to attack.
> 
> These assault weapons can kill dozens in seconds before a teacher could get to and unlock his/her weapon, locate a shooter, assess the situation, and then perhaps be outgunned anyway.
> 
> Can you explain why you felt the need to lie?
Click to expand...


I suggest you check yourself you lying hack.

YOU are the one who proclaimed that teachers should have AR-15s dumbshit. That's why you had to parse the quotes down, to eliminate the evidence and support your invented bullshit. The original post, to which you had responded, was Kaz saying that "any of the teachers having a gun could have saved lives" [ There is an active shooter at a Florida Highschool ]


For the record, I'm not a gun nutter, in fact, I've never shot a gun in my entire 44 years.  However, I was raised in a heavily military family, in a very gun friendly state [actually it's damn near a requirement to carry up here because of the bears, wolves, and even moose], and I also have a lot of respect for the "American" vision of the founding fathers when they wrote the second amendment.

 What's fucked up is that dipshits all over this nation opinion that the fundamental and inalienable rights given to people in this nation are "disputable" based on /their/ fear of guns.  Meanwhile they argue that the other sides fear of government tyranny is "stupid" (despite the indisputable fact that government tyranny is /why/ this nation exists in the first place.)


----------



## JoeB131

EverCurious said:


> What's fucked up is that dipshits all over this nation opinion that the fundamental and inalienable rights given to people in this nation are "disputable" based on /their/ fear of guns. Meanwhile they argue that the other sides fear of government tyranny is "stupid" (despite the indisputable fact that government tyranny is /why/ this nation exists in the first place.)



Yawn.... 

We have 33,000 gun deaths a year.  this is a pretty reasonable fear.  This is the 18th school shooting THIS YEAR>  

Yes, fear of government tyranny is stupid.  The fact is, the worst regimes in history were generally popular with their people.  

The Good Germans never showed up.  They fought for Hitler to the last old man and little boy.


----------



## Rustic

JoeB131 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because every year there are almost 1,000 gun deaths in a city with the strictest gun control laws in the country. It is the poster child for the failure of gun control laws and the pandering by the liberal Democrats to the demographics that are the by far main perpetrators of crimes.
> 
> However, if your point is that Chicago is not the only Democrat run big city shithole in the US then you are correct. Just look at an election result map from 2016 and the blue splotches are where most of the gun crimes take place. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Because those are WHERE PEOPLE ACTUALLY LIVE.
> 
> Chicago doesn't have strict gun laws.  We haven't since 2010 when the Heller and McDonald decisions overturned our gun laws.
Click to expand...

Chicago has criminal control problem that’s the reason for the violent crime dumbass


----------



## Rustic

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....they have strict gun control laws......and it isn't law abiding gun owners doing the shooting in Chicago...it is teenagers who can't buy, own or carry guns who are doing the killing......no gun stores, no gun ranges in Chicago...also, Baltimore has even more extreme gun control and has a higher murder rate than even New York City with a tiny, tiny population...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, we don't have meaningful gun laws.  Not in Chicago, not in Baltimore.
> 
> "Ooooh, I can't find a shooting range in Chicago!"
> 
> Um. Yeah.  Little clueless, are we?
Click to expand...

Criminals love strict gun control laws, it makes their lives much easier


----------



## Flash

JoeB131 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat. That is where the minority Democrat voting druggy welfare assholes live. The ones who elect filthy ass Democrats to take away their guns but yet get guns anyhow and shoot one another.
> 
> Here in Florida (as in many states) there are just as many (or more) people that don't live in the Democrat voting big city shitholes and own the majority of firearms in this country that very seldom commit the crimes that are so prevalent every day in the shitholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, then why do these mass shootings only seem to happen in nice white communities?
Click to expand...



You mean like the dozens of shootings each week in Black South Chicago?

I don't have time to answer any more of your Moon Bat stupidity this morning.  I am on my way to the shooting range to shoot three of my AR-15s.  God bless America.  MAGA Baby!


----------



## Rustic

JoeB131 said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's fucked up is that dipshits all over this nation opinion that the fundamental and inalienable rights given to people in this nation are "disputable" based on /their/ fear of guns. Meanwhile they argue that the other sides fear of government tyranny is "stupid" (despite the indisputable fact that government tyranny is /why/ this nation exists in the first place.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn....
> 
> We have 33,000 gun deaths a year.  this is a pretty reasonable fear.  This is the 18th school shooting THIS YEAR>
> 
> Yes, fear of government tyranny is stupid.  The fact is, the worst regimes in history were generally popular with their people.
> 
> The Good Germans never showed up.  They fought for Hitler to the last old man and little boy.
Click to expand...

Who gives a fuck about socialist Europe, no place I would want to live. No wonder your ancestors moved over here from that shit hole


----------



## Rustic

JoeB131 said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's fucked up is that dipshits all over this nation opinion that the fundamental and inalienable rights given to people in this nation are "disputable" based on /their/ fear of guns. Meanwhile they argue that the other sides fear of government tyranny is "stupid" (despite the indisputable fact that government tyranny is /why/ this nation exists in the first place.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn....
> 
> We have 33,000 gun deaths a year.  this is a pretty reasonable fear.  This is the 18th school shooting THIS YEAR>
> 
> Yes, fear of government tyranny is stupid.  The fact is, the worst regimes in history were generally popular with their people.
> 
> The Good Germans never showed up.  They fought for Hitler to the last old man and little boy.
Click to expand...

Lumping suicides and homicides together is lying


----------



## Picaro

2aguy said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gun culture cohort in the US is like Dr Morbius in The Forbidden Planet. The monster is in his mind and a machine is manifesting it in reality. Even when the thing is melting through the foot thick door to his lab he can't accept it is him that is responsible for killing all these people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Morbius' denial is more like the denial of the filthy Democrats in Chicago who think their strict gun control laws will magically stop crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you harp on Chicago when there are 24 worse cities in the U.S. for gun deaths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because every year there are almost 1,000 gun deaths in a city with the  strictest gun control laws in the country.  It is the poster child for the failure of gun control laws and the pandering by the liberal Democrats to the demographics that are the by far main perpetrators of crimes.Obama and Holder gave them a running start.
> 
> However, if your point is that Chicago is not the only Democrat run big city shithole in the US then you are correct.  Just look at an election result map from 2016 and the blue splotches are where most of the gun crimes take place. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget Baltimore, D.C., St. Louis...also democrat run shooting galleries...
Click to expand...


Those are the goals Democrats are going for; they want it where their street gangs become completely immune to criminal charges and arrest.


----------



## LoneLaugher

BS Filter said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yet....assholes like you blame normal gun owners and members of the NRA for shootings they had no part in......
> 
> Dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a nut. Someone should help you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blaming the weapon for an act by a deranged lunatic is pretty stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Derp. Derp. Derpity derp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you prove my point again.  Thanks.
Click to expand...


Idiots always rely on others to make their "points".


----------



## JoeB131

Flash said:


> You mean like the dozens of shootings each week in Black South Chicago?
> 
> I don't have time to answer any more of your Moon Bat stupidity this morning. I am on my way to the shooting range to shoot three of my AR-15s. God bless America. MAGA Baby!



Yes, I know you need reassurance when these things happen, because you live in terror the rest of us might get fed up with your shit. 



Picaro said:


> Those are the goals Democrats are going for; they want it where their street gangs become completely immune to criminal charges and arrest.



we lock up 2 million people in this country, and we still have the worst crime rates in the world.  If locking them up was an answer, we'd be there already.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Florida school shooting suspect wore Make America Great Again hat ...*
Mirror Online: The intelligent tabloid. #madeuthink › News › US News › Parkland high school shooting
18 mins ago - The 19-year-old gunman googled 'what does Allahu Akbar mean?' and liked to _wear_ 'extreme' patriotic shirts, according to a former classmate ... Suspected Florida school shooter* Nicolas C**ruz posed in a 'Make America Great Again' hat - the slogan popularised by US President Donald Trump.*


----------



## DigitalDrifter

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Daily Beast
> 
> Florida School Shooting Suspect Nikolas Cruz Was ‘Creepy and Weird,’ Survivors Say
> Snip
> 
> *"Cruz always had his hair short and had a penchant for wearing patriotic shirts that “seemed really extreme, like hating on” Islam, Parodie said. The suspected gunman would also deride Muslims as “terrorists and bombers.” ...“I’ve seen him wear a Trump hat,” the student said.*
> 
> More: *https://www.thedailybeast.c...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, we're all familiar with how the traitor Democrat disinformation machine you vermin have kicks in on these things covering up your little boo boos. lol 'the daily beast' as a 'source' ... lol lol lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Nikolas Cruz's Instagram Profile Contains Trump MAGA Hat | Heavy.com*
> https://heavy.com/.../nikolas-cruz-maga-nikolaus-trump-politics-democrat-republican/
> *6 hours ago - Nikolas Cruz, the accused Florida school shooter, wore a Trump-style MAGA hat on one of his Instagram pages*.  Learn more ... Some people argued on social media that Cruz was actually a registered Democrat based on the voter registration of a _Nicolas Cruz_ in Florida whose birthday is in May 1998.
Click to expand...


From your link:


*"The posts on the two Instagram pages attributed to Cruz appear fixated on weaponry, not politics, though."*


----------



## Faun

Flash said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat. That is where the minority Democrat voting druggy welfare assholes live. The ones who elect filthy ass Democrats to take away their guns but yet get guns anyhow and shoot one another.
> 
> Here in Florida (as in many states) there are just as many (or more) people that don't live in the Democrat voting big city shitholes and own the majority of firearms in this country that very seldom commit the crimes that are so prevalent every day in the shitholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, then why do these mass shootings only seem to happen in nice white communities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the dozens of shootings each week in Black South Chicago?
> 
> I don't have time to answer any more of your Moon Bat stupidity this morning.  I am on my way to the shooting range to shoot three of my AR-15s.  God bless America.  MAGA Baby!
Click to expand...

MAGA baby!


----------



## AVG-JOE

Sad, uniquely American day.

Bottom line is that We, The People allowed him to buy that gun and that will always be on us.

​


----------



## rightwinger

Rustic said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....they have strict gun control laws......and it isn't law abiding gun owners doing the shooting in Chicago...it is teenagers who can't buy, own or carry guns who are doing the killing......no gun stores, no gun ranges in Chicago...also, Baltimore has even more extreme gun control and has a higher murder rate than even New York City with a tiny, tiny population...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, we don't have meaningful gun laws.  Not in Chicago, not in Baltimore.
> 
> "Ooooh, I can't find a shooting range in Chicago!"
> 
> Um. Yeah.  Little clueless, are we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Criminals love strict gun control laws, it makes their lives much easier
Click to expand...


Then why is the murder rate in Europe and Japan one fifth of ours?


----------



## rightwinger

AVG-JOE said:


> Sad, uniquely American day.
> 
> Bottom line is that We, The People allowed him to buy that gun and that will always be on us.
> 
> ​



We have a historic gun culture
Cowboys shooting it out in the street, boys taught to shoot by their fathers

We have sold out our safety for the love of our guns

There is no going back. Best we can do is make it a little harder for a maniac to buy the best toys available to slaughter children


----------



## AVG-JOE

None of which reduces the role of We, the People in allowing the transaction resulting in that crazy young fucker owning an AR-15 and all the ammo he can carry.

Nor does it reduce in any way the sadness.


----------



## AVG-JOE

This is a text-book case of not being able to remove the rights of someone based on what they say or what they _might_ do.

Probably the same logic behind keeping bazookas and nukes out of the hands of the general public.  

The time to put AR-15's behind a much tougher licensing program is now.


----------



## jon_berzerk

NotfooledbyW said:


> EverCurious, post: 19293285
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ridiculous counter-argument always makes me laugh... Yes, of course, the teachers who choose to carry in order to protect their students would go off willy nilly shooting randomly at innocent children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check yourself before posting. I didn't suggest teachers would be Willy Nilly shooting children. So your response was based on a lies why is that with you assault weapon cultists.
> 
> And are you arguing teachers should carry fully loaded AR-15s during class. What makes you a think you can predict armed teachers will be at the right place at the right time if gun cult member decides to attack.
> 
> These assault weapons can kill dozens in seconds before a teacher could get to and unlock his/her weapon, locate a shooter, assess the situation, and then perhaps be outgunned anyway.
> 
> Can you explain why you felt the need to lie?
Click to expand...


having certain trained individuals in firearms would up the odds of ending a situation like this earlier


----------



## RealDave

Billy_Kinetta said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you limit it to mass shootings ? You are a fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron....I limit it to mass shootings because it is the topic...of the the thread....and showing that knives murder more people every single year than all mass shooting victims since 1982 shows that you guys don't care about dead people....you only care about guns........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a fucking rightard. You’re comparing killing multiple people with guns with killing individuals with knives. You might as well compare apples with oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, shit stain.....what I am doing is showing that it isn't the number of dead that you care about.....since knives actually murder a lot more people than mass public shooters do.........since 1982.....you only care about the gun........and clubs and empty hands murder more people than mass public shooters do each year as well...and you don't care about those methods either.......the body count is higher, but you don't care...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Knives have a purpose outside of killing people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meaning what exactly?
Click to expand...

 Meaning what stupid fuck you bare for asking.  

Evidently you buy into the argument that Dumbass Ray made in that knives kill people & why aren't they banned.

If you don't get it, you are too fucking stupid to get anything outside of Trumpworld.


----------



## RealDave

Everyone that owns or wants to buy an assault type rifle needs to undergo extensive mental testing.

What is your mental deficiency that made you want this weapon?


----------



## Skull Pilot

This killer wasn't even a student there anymore ( I heard he was expelled the previous year) how the fuck did he just walk in to a school?

Do they not lock their doors?


----------



## Skull Pilot

RealDave said:


> Everyone that owns or wants to buy an assault type rifle needs to undergo extensive mental testing.
> 
> What is your mental deficiency that made you want this weapon?


A semiautomatic rifle is NOT an assault rifle.  Semi auto rifles have been around since the mid 1800s


----------



## ChrisL

Banning a weapon is NOT going to stop these things from happening.  If someone gets it into his head that he wants to kill a bunch of defenseless kids, NOTHING is going to stop him from carrying out his plan because he is INSANE.  

Banning a weapon from WE THE PEOPLE is not going to stop these situations.  

Back in the olden days, kids actually were ALLOWED to bring weapons to school and on school property and there were never school shootings.  Don't blame the tool.  The tool isn't the problem.  It is something else that runs MUCH deeper.


----------



## bodecea

Not that it's there fault...I wonder if the NRA has thought about the accumulation of angry and grieving parents each time one of those school shootings happen that may someday "visit" NRA Headquarters at 
11250 Waples Mill Rd, Fairfax, VA 22030
Phone: (703) 267-1402


Just wondering.....


----------



## ChrisL

This has nothing to do with the choices of TOOLS available to get the job done.  You can ban the gun, but it wouldn't stop this from happening.  It will still happen because it isn't the availability or the appearance of a weapon that makes a person want to kill school kids.  Use your BRAIN.  Duh.  These people will just start making bombs.


----------



## rightwinger

AVG-JOE said:


> None of which reduces the role of We, the People in allowing the transaction resulting in that crazy young fucker owning an AR-15 and all the ammo he can carry.
> 
> Nor does it reduce in any way the sadness.



As a country, we love our AR-15s
It is the most popular gun in America
Not only does it keep us safe but it is useful for hunting rabbits and coyotes

The gun is also loved by those who want to go on a shooting spree to kill children.
First off you look like the bad ass you always dreamed of being
Secondly, it will accommodate 30 round magazines so you don't have to pause while you are shooting children


----------



## OldLady

AVG-JOE said:


> None of which reduces the role of We, the People in allowing the transaction resulting in that crazy young fucker owning an AR-15 and all the ammo he can carry.
> 
> Nor does it reduce in any way the sadness.


We look to Congress to legislate us out of the nightmare, but just like climate change, we can do it ourselves--at least some of it--since the government won't act.
Pogo is right that we need to radically change the culture, the perception of guns, in our society.  I believe we *also* need to outlaw semiautomatic long guns like the AR15.   They are not for hunting; they are for killing.

But where is the nationwide organization advocating that change?  Why have I never heard of it?  Why is it not a household name like the NRA?  I'd send them my check.  I would do whatever I could to spread the word.   We cannot rely on our legislators.  They have let us down over and over.  So we need to work on what we can by ourselves.


----------



## ChrisL

bodecea said:


> Not that it's there fault...I wonder if the NRA has thought about the accumulation of angry and grieving parents each time one of those school shootings happen that may someday "visit" NRA Headquarters at
> 11250 Waples Mill Rd, Fairfax, VA 22030
> Phone: (703) 267-1402
> 
> 
> Just wondering.....



The parents should be angry at the person who planned to kill their children, not the tool.  Duh.


----------



## jon_berzerk

*The FBI Was Warned About A School Shooting Threat From A YouTube User Named Nikolas Cruz In September*


In September, a YouTube user named Nikolas Cruz left a comment on a video stating, "I'm going to be a professional school shooter." The video's creator alerted both the FBI and YouTube.


The FBI Was Warned About A School Shooting Threat From A YouTube User Named Nikolas Cruz In September


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> This has nothing to do with the choices of TOOLS available to get the job done.  You can ban the gun, but it wouldn't stop this from happening.  It will still happen because it isn't the availability or the appearance of a weapon that makes a person want to kill school kids.  Use your BRAIN.  Duh.  These people will just start making bombs.



And we have to be sure that those wanting to slaughter children have the best tools for the job
Nothing better than an AR-15 with a large capacity magazine


----------



## ChrisL

In countries where people cannot afford to buy guns, they use bombs instead.  That will be the next "big thing" once the retarded liberals manage to ban one of our constitutional rights to self defense.  Dumb fucks that they are.


----------



## AVG-JOE

ChrisL said:


> Banning a weapon is NOT going to stop these things from happening.  If someone gets it into his head that he wants to kill a bunch of defenseless kids, NOTHING is going to stop him from carrying out his plan because he is INSANE.
> 
> Banning a weapon from WE THE PEOPLE is not going to stop these situations.
> 
> Back in the olden days, kids actually were ALLOWED to bring weapons to school and on school property and there were never school shootings.  Don't blame the tool.  The tool isn't the problem.  It is something else that runs MUCH deeper.



Then We, The People need to do a MUCH better job of screening potential gun buyers, no?

As I said, We, The People played a vital role in the fact of this kid owning an AR-15 and that will always be on us.


----------



## bodecea

2aguy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean we will look at the actual problem....not just at guns......you mean that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem was... he was able to get a gun and use it.
> 
> That was the problem.
> 
> Nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if he had used a rental truck he would have killed more people....had someone in the school been armed, he wouldn't have attacked the school....it was another gun free zone.....that was the problem.....
Click to expand...

How many times do you want to talk about rental trucks?   Was Tim McVeigh your hero?


----------



## Skull Pilot

bodecea said:


> Not that it's there fault...I wonder if the NRA has thought about the accumulation of angry and grieving parents each time one of those school shootings happen that may someday "visit" NRA Headquarters at
> 11250 Waples Mill Rd, Fairfax, VA 22030
> Phone: (703) 267-1402
> 
> 
> Just wondering.....


The NRA has nothing to do with this or any other crime


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with the choices of TOOLS available to get the job done.  You can ban the gun, but it wouldn't stop this from happening.  It will still happen because it isn't the availability or the appearance of a weapon that makes a person want to kill school kids.  Use your BRAIN.  Duh.  These people will just start making bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we have to be sure that those wanting to slaughter children have the best tools for the job
> Nothing better than an AR-15 with a large capacity magazine
Click to expand...


Sure there is.  Bombs kill way more people and are very easy and cheap to make.  Lots of things can be weapons.  All it takes is a little imagination.


----------



## AVG-JOE

This school shooting was preventable.


----------



## Skull Pilot

AVG-JOE said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banning a weapon is NOT going to stop these things from happening.  If someone gets it into his head that he wants to kill a bunch of defenseless kids, NOTHING is going to stop him from carrying out his plan because he is INSANE.
> 
> Banning a weapon from WE THE PEOPLE is not going to stop these situations.
> 
> Back in the olden days, kids actually were ALLOWED to bring weapons to school and on school property and there were never school shootings.  Don't blame the tool.  The tool isn't the problem.  It is something else that runs MUCH deeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then We, The People need to do a MUCH better job of screening potential gun buyers, no?
> 
> As I said, We, The People played a vital role in the fact of this kid owning an AR-15 and that will always be on us.
Click to expand...

Gee how about we just lock the doors and not let anyone who isn't a student into school buildings?


----------



## ChrisL

A local man here recently stabbed his girlfriend to death and the went to a restaurant where his parents were and attacked the with a knife too.  Bad KNIFE!  Knives are SO dangerous!


----------



## Skull Pilot

AVG-JOE said:


> This school shooting was preventable.


Yup locked doors would have stopped him from getting inside


----------



## jon_berzerk

AVG-JOE said:


> This school shooting was preventable.




indeed 

it is certainly time to arm the teachers 

the news just reported that the incident went on for more then an hour


----------



## ChrisL

Make something illegal or difficult to get and you create a nice lucrative black market for the item!  No way to trace it or keep tabs on it.  Nice going libs!  You are so smaht.


----------



## ChrisL

And can we ban Muslims too then?  They are potentially dangerous too.  I mean, there are more than a few of them who are loons.  You just never know when one of them might freak out and kill a bunch of school kids in the name of Allah.


----------



## ChrisL

Libs and their silly knee jerk reactions that cause more harm than good.    Think about the unintended consequences of your silly actions for ONCE please.


----------



## AVG-JOE

OldLady said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of which reduces the role of We, the People in allowing the transaction resulting in that crazy young fucker owning an AR-15 and all the ammo he can carry.
> 
> Nor does it reduce in any way the sadness.
> 
> 
> 
> We look to Congress to legislate us out of the nightmare, but just like climate change, we can do it ourselves--at least some of it--since the government won't act.
> Pogo is right that we need to radically change the culture, the perception of guns, in our society.  I believe we *also* need to outlaw semiautomatic long guns like the AR15.   They are not for hunting; they are for killing.
> 
> But where is the nationwide organization advocating that change?  Why have I never heard of it?  Why is it not a household name like the NRA?  I'd send them my check.  I would do whatever I could to spread the word.   We cannot rely on our legislators.  They have let us down over and over.  So we need to work on what we can by ourselves.
Click to expand...



  Without a product like guns & ammo to keep the cash-flow flowing, politics in America is _hard_...


----------



## ChrisL

What on EARTH makes you believe that a person who is willing to and planning to kill a bunch of people CARES if you make a tool illegal?  Guns are NOT going to disappear because you've "banned" them or one or more of them.  They still exist.  The capabilities to create more of them still exist.  They aren't going to go "poof".  Use your goddamn brain for more than a place to hang your hat.


----------



## OldLady

ChrisL said:


> In countries where people cannot afford to buy guns, they use bombs instead.  That will be the next "big thing" once the retarded liberals manage to ban one of our constitutional rights to self defense.  Dumb fucks that they are.


It's a lot trickier building a bomb, Chris.  Ask all the would be terrorists who have built duds.   Much easier to go to Dick's Sporting Goods and buy an AR15.


----------



## rightwinger

Skull Pilot said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that it's there fault...I wonder if the NRA has thought about the accumulation of angry and grieving parents each time one of those school shootings happen that may someday "visit" NRA Headquarters at
> 11250 Waples Mill Rd, Fairfax, VA 22030
> Phone: (703) 267-1402
> 
> 
> Just wondering.....
> 
> 
> 
> The NRA has nothing to do with this or any other crime
Click to expand...


No other organization has done as much to ensure that the mentally impaired, domestic abusers and social outcasts have unrestricted access to the "tools" needed to shoot up a school, church or movie theater


----------



## ChrisL

"Oh, I want to mass murder people, but the weapon I want to use is illegal!    I have to choose another weapon now."  

^^^^

This type of "logic" never fails to crack me up.  Lol.


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that it's there fault...I wonder if the NRA has thought about the accumulation of angry and grieving parents each time one of those school shootings happen that may someday "visit" NRA Headquarters at
> 11250 Waples Mill Rd, Fairfax, VA 22030
> Phone: (703) 267-1402
> 
> 
> Just wondering.....
> 
> 
> 
> The NRA has nothing to do with this or any other crime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No other organization has done as much to ensure that the mentally impaired, domestic abusers and social outcasts have unrestricted access to the "tools" needed to shoot up a school, church or movie theater
Click to expand...

Wrong as usual.


----------



## ChrisL

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In countries where people cannot afford to buy guns, they use bombs instead.  That will be the next "big thing" once the retarded liberals manage to ban one of our constitutional rights to self defense.  Dumb fucks that they are.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lot trickier building a bomb, Chris.  Ask all the would be terrorists who have built duds.   Much easier to go to Dick's Sporting Goods and buy an AR15.
Click to expand...


That is a lie, plain and simple.  Either that or you just have no clue what you are talking about.    Which one is it?


----------



## AVG-JOE

ChrisL said:


> And can we ban Muslims too then?  They are potentially dangerous too.  I mean, there are more than a few of them who are loons.  You just never know when one of them might freak out and kill a bunch of school kids in the name of Allah.



Ban Muslims because they're Muslims?  

No, silly girl.....  just subject them to the same background check we gave young Nick Cruz be fore we arm _them_!


----------



## ChrisL

AVG-JOE said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And can we ban Muslims too then?  They are potentially dangerous too.  I mean, there are more than a few of them who are loons.  You just never know when one of them might freak out and kill a bunch of school kids in the name of Allah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ban Muslims because they're Muslims?
> 
> No, silly girl.....  just subject them to the same background check we gave young Nick Cruz be fore we arm _them_!
Click to expand...


Point being, silly boy, that it's the PEOPLE who choose to do bad things, not the inanimate object.  Because you make an inanimate object illegal or more difficult to get through a LEGAL route, is not going to stop anyone who doesn't object to murder to begin with!


----------



## ChrisL

It's about as logical as claiming that banning drugs will help drug addicts overcome their addiction.


----------



## OldLady

AVG-JOE said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of which reduces the role of We, the People in allowing the transaction resulting in that crazy young fucker owning an AR-15 and all the ammo he can carry.
> 
> Nor does it reduce in any way the sadness.
> 
> 
> 
> We look to Congress to legislate us out of the nightmare, but just like climate change, we can do it ourselves--at least some of it--since the government won't act.
> Pogo is right that we need to radically change the culture, the perception of guns, in our society.  I believe we *also* need to outlaw semiautomatic long guns like the AR15.   They are not for hunting; they are for killing.
> 
> But where is the nationwide organization advocating that change?  Why have I never heard of it?  Why is it not a household name like the NRA?  I'd send them my check.  I would do whatever I could to spread the word.   We cannot rely on our legislators.  They have let us down over and over.  So we need to work on what we can by ourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Without a product like guns & ammo to keep the cash-flow flowing, politics in America is _hard_...
Click to expand...

From what I've heard, the Democrats "learned their lesson" the last time they enacted real gun control.  They got voted out of office big time.  No one has touched it since; it might damage their reelection chances.
There would be no NRA if it didn't have millions of folks paying membership dues because they SUPPORT the Second Amendment.  Legislators do have to take their voters' will into account when the vote.  I realize that.  But the NRA has become fiercely, radically political with a complete "NO" stance on any attempts, however mild, to enact any gun safety legislation.

It doesn't seem to me that the NRA is about gun safety anymore.   Only gun owners deserve safety in their eyes.


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of which reduces the role of We, the People in allowing the transaction resulting in that crazy young fucker owning an AR-15 and all the ammo he can carry.
> 
> Nor does it reduce in any way the sadness.
> 
> 
> 
> We look to Congress to legislate us out of the nightmare, but just like climate change, we can do it ourselves--at least some of it--since the government won't act.
> Pogo is right that we need to radically change the culture, the perception of guns, in our society.  I believe we *also* need to outlaw semiautomatic long guns like the AR15.   They are not for hunting; they are for killing.
> 
> But where is the nationwide organization advocating that change?  Why have I never heard of it?  Why is it not a household name like the NRA?  I'd send them my check.  I would do whatever I could to spread the word.   We cannot rely on our legislators.  They have let us down over and over.  So we need to work on what we can by ourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Without a product like guns & ammo to keep the cash-flow flowing, politics in America is _hard_...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I've heard, the Democrats "learned their lesson" the last time they enacted real gun control.  They got voted out of office big time.  No one has touched it since; it might damage their reelection chances.
> There would be no NRA if it didn't have millions of folks paying membership dues because they SUPPORT the Second Amendment.  Legislators do have to take their voters' will into account when the vote.  I realize that.  But the NRA has become fiercely, radically political with a complete "NO" stance on any attempts, however mild, to enact any gun safety legislation.
> 
> It doesn't seem to me that the NRA is about gun safety anymore.   Only gun owners deserve safety in their eyes.
Click to expand...

Gun safety is about gun owners. That doesnt even make sense. Why wouldnt it be? lol
Have you thought about what you would do to about this crap yet?


----------



## AVG-JOE

ChrisL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In countries where people cannot afford to buy guns, they use bombs instead.  That will be the next "big thing" once the retarded liberals manage to ban one of our constitutional rights to self defense.  Dumb fucks that they are.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lot trickier building a bomb, Chris.  Ask all the would be terrorists who have built duds.   Much easier to go to Dick's Sporting Goods and buy an AR15.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a lie, plain and simple.  Either that or you just have no clue what you are talking about.    Which one is it?
Click to expand...


Huh?  

It's neither a lie nor truth - It's an opinion.

She's entitled.  As are you.

If you think it's easier to build, transport and plant a bomb than it is to buy an AR-15, you must be one skilled young bomb-maker.

I'm with LoL - much easier to buy a gun.


----------



## OldLady

ChrisL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In countries where people cannot afford to buy guns, they use bombs instead.  That will be the next "big thing" once the retarded liberals manage to ban one of our constitutional rights to self defense.  Dumb fucks that they are.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lot trickier building a bomb, Chris.  Ask all the would be terrorists who have built duds.   Much easier to go to Dick's Sporting Goods and buy an AR15.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a lie, plain and simple.  Either that or you just have no clue what you are talking about.    Which one is it?
Click to expand...

Okay.  Build me a bomb today, on your kitchen table, please.  One that will actually explode when you want it to.
Ready....set.....go.


----------



## ChrisL

OldLady said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of which reduces the role of We, the People in allowing the transaction resulting in that crazy young fucker owning an AR-15 and all the ammo he can carry.
> 
> Nor does it reduce in any way the sadness.
> 
> 
> 
> We look to Congress to legislate us out of the nightmare, but just like climate change, we can do it ourselves--at least some of it--since the government won't act.
> Pogo is right that we need to radically change the culture, the perception of guns, in our society.  I believe we *also* need to outlaw semiautomatic long guns like the AR15.   They are not for hunting; they are for killing.
> 
> But where is the nationwide organization advocating that change?  Why have I never heard of it?  Why is it not a household name like the NRA?  I'd send them my check.  I would do whatever I could to spread the word.   We cannot rely on our legislators.  They have let us down over and over.  So we need to work on what we can by ourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Without a product like guns & ammo to keep the cash-flow flowing, politics in America is _hard_...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I've heard, the Democrats "learned their lesson" the last time they enacted real gun control.  They got voted out of office big time.  No one has touched it since; it might damage their reelection chances.
> There would be no NRA if it didn't have millions of folks paying membership dues because they SUPPORT the Second Amendment.  Legislators do have to take their voters' will into account when the vote.  I realize that.  But the NRA has become fiercely, radically political with a complete "NO" stance on any attempts, however mild, to enact any gun safety legislation.
> 
> It doesn't seem to me that the NRA is about gun safety anymore.   Only gun owners deserve safety in their eyes.
Click to expand...


Well, the point is that ANYONE should and can be a gun owner and have some safety to back them up.  If you choose not to, then that is okay too.  We don't want to FORCE you to do anything against your will.


----------



## OldLady

AVG-JOE said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In countries where people cannot afford to buy guns, they use bombs instead.  That will be the next "big thing" once the retarded liberals manage to ban one of our constitutional rights to self defense.  Dumb fucks that they are.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lot trickier building a bomb, Chris.  Ask all the would be terrorists who have built duds.   Much easier to go to Dick's Sporting Goods and buy an AR15.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a lie, plain and simple.  Either that or you just have no clue what you are talking about.    Which one is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> It's neither a lie nor truth - It's an opinion.
> 
> She's entitled.  As are you.
> 
> If you think it's easier to build, transport and plant a bomb than it is to buy an AR-15, you must be one skilled young bomb-maker.
> 
> I'm with LoL - much easier to buy a gun.
Click to expand...

Actually, I don't think it is an OPINION that it is simpler to purchase a gun.  I don't know how to build a bomb but I have heard about terrorist training camps where bomb makers train others to make them.  That training is not a 4 hour mini-seminar.  I have heard about all the dud bombs that terrorists carefully made that didn't go off or went off at the wrong time.  That to me indicates it is trickier than purchasing a gun.
That's not really an opinion, Joe.


----------



## TNHarley

Bomb making wont be that tricky if it became the norm


----------



## ChrisL

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In countries where people cannot afford to buy guns, they use bombs instead.  That will be the next "big thing" once the retarded liberals manage to ban one of our constitutional rights to self defense.  Dumb fucks that they are.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lot trickier building a bomb, Chris.  Ask all the would be terrorists who have built duds.   Much easier to go to Dick's Sporting Goods and buy an AR15.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a lie, plain and simple.  Either that or you just have no clue what you are talking about.    Which one is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.  Build me a bomb today, on your kitchen table, please.  One that will actually explode when you want it to.
> Ready....set.....go.
Click to expand...


How do you think McVeigh made a bomb?  He used common ingredients that are easy to get.  Lol.  I used to have friends in high school who made pipe bombs for fun to blow stuff up.  One kid blew off a few fingers accidentally.


----------



## ChrisL

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In countries where people cannot afford to buy guns, they use bombs instead.  That will be the next "big thing" once the retarded liberals manage to ban one of our constitutional rights to self defense.  Dumb fucks that they are.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lot trickier building a bomb, Chris.  Ask all the would be terrorists who have built duds.   Much easier to go to Dick's Sporting Goods and buy an AR15.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a lie, plain and simple.  Either that or you just have no clue what you are talking about.    Which one is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.  Build me a bomb today, on your kitchen table, please.  One that will actually explode when you want it to.
> Ready....set.....go.
Click to expand...


Fertilizer used in Oklahoma City, Norway bombings is readily available in U.S.

The *bombs* are easy to produce with the proper *ingredients*, mainly ammonium nitrate, one of the most common fertilizers in the U.S., and fuel. *Timothy McVeigh used* those same *ingredients* 16 years ago to build the *bomb* he exploded at the Alfred P. Murrah Federal Building. The attack resulted in the deaths of 168 people.Jul 26, 2011


----------



## Faun

skye said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way.....
> 
> This tragedy happened in Debbie Wasserman Schultz Distric (FL-23)
> 
> Just letting you know. That's all.
> 
> 
> 
> What’s your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no point just letting people know, it relates to this overall news.
> 
> by the way....do you happen to know, Faun, why did Nicolas Cruz  posted Allahu Akbar in his Instagram?
> 
> nikolas cruz (@cruz_nikolas) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? How does Debbie Wasserman-Schultz relate to this news? Do you realize what a moron you are? Is that the relation you’re trying to establish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was in her distric that this happened.
> 
> It relates to the overall news.
> 
> But you don't seem to know why Cruz ,the shooter wrote Allahu Akbar in his Instagram
> 
> I get it
Click to expand...

Hey look, *Ted Deutch* was speaking about this horrible event on the news. Why do you suppose that is?


----------



## bodecea

BasicHumanUnit said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a very happen Valentines Day for you....very productive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was already in bed but saw this and felt compelled to reply....
> 
> Look, jackass....it's LEFTIST policies that are creating these tragedies.  Own up!
> Calling you bimbos out and exposing the truth is what's needed.  I'll do this by any means necessary.
> 
> If there's any chance I can do that and help prevent these tragedies by exposing the hypocrisy and destructive agendas of the Left then YES....it's a GREAT DAY.
> 
> God be with those lost and their families.....
> And turn the tide on those whose only concern is blaming objects for the horrors they created like today's tragedy through irresponsible, reckless policies and feel good political correctness in the name of agendas.   The REAL killers.
> 
> In the 1800's children carried loaded rifles to school without incident.  It's NOT the guns, it's the fucked up policies of the Left causing this.
> 
> If you're implying I'm happy people were killed, you're a sick MF'er
Click to expand...

Sure...you run with that.  Whatever makes you feel better about this....in fact whatever makes you feel more wonderful about this.


----------



## ChrisL

OldLady said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In countries where people cannot afford to buy guns, they use bombs instead.  That will be the next "big thing" once the retarded liberals manage to ban one of our constitutional rights to self defense.  Dumb fucks that they are.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lot trickier building a bomb, Chris.  Ask all the would be terrorists who have built duds.   Much easier to go to Dick's Sporting Goods and buy an AR15.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a lie, plain and simple.  Either that or you just have no clue what you are talking about.    Which one is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> It's neither a lie nor truth - It's an opinion.
> 
> She's entitled.  As are you.
> 
> If you think it's easier to build, transport and plant a bomb than it is to buy an AR-15, you must be one skilled young bomb-maker.
> 
> I'm with LoL - much easier to buy a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, I don't think it is an OPINION that it is simpler to purchase a gun.  I don't know how to build a bomb but I have heard about terrorist training camps where bomb makers train others to make them.  That training is not a 4 hour mini-seminar.  I have heard about all the dud bombs that terrorists carefully made that didn't go off or went off at the wrong time.  That to me indicates it is trickier than purchasing a gun.
> That's not really an opinion, Joe.
Click to expand...


There are ALL different types of bombs.  Lol.  Lots of different ingredients can be used.


----------



## ChrisL

You get more people in your country, you are going to have more crazy people too.  That is just logistics 101.  The more people, the more crazy people.


----------



## bodecea

Faun said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way.....
> 
> This tragedy happened in Debbie Wasserman Schultz Distric (FL-23)
> 
> Just letting you know. That's all.
> 
> 
> 
> What’s your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no point just letting people know, it relates to this overall news.
> 
> by the way....do you happen to know, Faun, why did Nicolas Cruz  posted Allahu Akbar in his Instagram?
> 
> nikolas cruz (@cruz_nikolas) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? How does Debbie Wasserman-Schultz relate to this news? Do you realize what a moron you are? Is that the relation you’re trying to establish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was in her distric that this happened.
> 
> It relates to the overall news.
> 
> But you don't seem to know why Cruz ,the shooter wrote Allahu Akbar in his Instagram
> 
> I get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey look, *Ted Deutch* was speaking about this horrible event on the news. Why do you suppose that is?
Click to expand...

Wonder how long it will be until the MindWars of the world call this a False Flag Ops.


----------



## ChrisL

Speaking of crazy and stupid and having a death wish, let's import some jihadists from other countries.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

RealDave said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron....I limit it to mass shootings because it is the topic...of the the thread....and showing that knives murder more people every single year than all mass shooting victims since 1982 shows that you guys don't care about dead people....you only care about guns........
> 
> 
> 
> You’re a fucking rightard. You’re comparing killing multiple people with guns with killing individuals with knives. You might as well compare apples with oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, shit stain.....what I am doing is showing that it isn't the number of dead that you care about.....since knives actually murder a lot more people than mass public shooters do.........since 1982.....you only care about the gun........and clubs and empty hands murder more people than mass public shooters do each year as well...and you don't care about those methods either.......the body count is higher, but you don't care...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Knives have a purpose outside of killing people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meaning what exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaning what stupid fuck you bare for asking.
> 
> Evidently you buy into the argument that Dumbass Ray made in that knives kill people & why aren't they banned.
> 
> If you don't get it, you are too fucking stupid to get anything outside of Trumpworld.
Click to expand...


Please make sense so that I can respond.


----------



## AVG-JOE

OldLady said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of which reduces the role of We, the People in allowing the transaction resulting in that crazy young fucker owning an AR-15 and all the ammo he can carry.
> 
> Nor does it reduce in any way the sadness.
> 
> 
> 
> We look to Congress to legislate us out of the nightmare, but just like climate change, we can do it ourselves--at least some of it--since the government won't act.
> Pogo is right that we need to radically change the culture, the perception of guns, in our society.  I believe we *also* need to outlaw semiautomatic long guns like the AR15.   They are not for hunting; they are for killing.
> 
> But where is the nationwide organization advocating that change?  Why have I never heard of it?  Why is it not a household name like the NRA?  I'd send them my check.  I would do whatever I could to spread the word.   We cannot rely on our legislators.  They have let us down over and over.  So we need to work on what we can by ourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Without a product like guns & ammo to keep the cash-flow flowing, politics in America is _hard_...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I've heard, the Democrats "learned their lesson" the last time they enacted real gun control.  They got voted out of office big time.  No one has touched it since; it might damage their reelection chances.
> There would be no NRA if it didn't have millions of folks paying membership dues because they SUPPORT the Second Amendment.  Legislators do have to take their voters' will into account when the vote.  I realize that.  But the NRA has become fiercely, radically political with a complete "NO" stance on any attempts, however mild, to enact any gun safety legislation.
> 
> It doesn't seem to me that the NRA is about gun safety anymore.   Only gun owners deserve safety in their eyes.
Click to expand...


I refuse to join the NRA because of their politics.

I have to give them a tip 'o the hat though... the NRA recognized early on that the Republican Party was born to prosecute a bloody civil war to ensure that life would be dictated from D.C., and it was one of the first organizations to become proficient in using the Republican tool in pursuit of national policies.


----------



## depotoo

I know.  I live down here in south Florida.   And they did a search of a residence -a mobile home- in Lantana last night, looking for bomb making materials and removed some materials.
UPDATE: Lantana residence searched for link to Broward school gunman

 And reading up your post, I have no idea whether the Cruz she is mentioning is the same one or not.  I know from searching for his online footprint there are a number of Cruz’s down here.    He may have drifted since his mother’s death, may not even be registered.     I do know he followed some Syrian and Iraqi groups. 





Faun said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are also at a house in Lantana, they are searching, for explosives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruz, Nicolas was born 26 May 1998, is male, registered as Florida Democratic Party, resided in Oakland Park, Florida 33311.
> Florida voter ID number 124308057
> 
> View attachment 176842
> 
> 
> 
> Great, now see if you can find the voter registration for today’s shooter, *Nikolas* Cruz, not Nicolas Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just heard on the news, the shooter lived on Loxahatchee road in Parkland, not Oakland Park.
> 
> So ya got the wrong name from the wrong city. Not like that will slow you down from spreading lies though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s even further away from Oakland Park.
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In countries where people cannot afford to buy guns, they use bombs instead.  That will be the next "big thing" once the retarded liberals manage to ban one of our constitutional rights to self defense.  Dumb fucks that they are.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lot trickier building a bomb, Chris.  Ask all the would be terrorists who have built duds.   Much easier to go to Dick's Sporting Goods and buy an AR15.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a lie, plain and simple.  Either that or you just have no clue what you are talking about.    Which one is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.  Build me a bomb today, on your kitchen table, please.  One that will actually explode when you want it to.
> Ready....set.....go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fertilizer used in Oklahoma City, Norway bombings is readily available in U.S.
> 
> The *bombs* are easy to produce with the proper *ingredients*, mainly ammonium nitrate, one of the most common fertilizers in the U.S., and fuel. *Timothy McVeigh used* those same *ingredients* 16 years ago to build the *bomb* he exploded at the Alfred P. Murrah Federal Building. The attack resulted in the deaths of 168 people.Jul 26, 2011
Click to expand...


When was the last school, church or movie theater taken out with a fertilizer bomb?


----------



## depotoo

The football coach died shielding some kids.


----------



## ChrisL

Man, we just don't have enough crazies of our own.  We need a more diversified population of crazies.  Diversity is strength after all.


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In countries where people cannot afford to buy guns, they use bombs instead.  That will be the next "big thing" once the retarded liberals manage to ban one of our constitutional rights to self defense.  Dumb fucks that they are.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lot trickier building a bomb, Chris.  Ask all the would be terrorists who have built duds.   Much easier to go to Dick's Sporting Goods and buy an AR15.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a lie, plain and simple.  Either that or you just have no clue what you are talking about.    Which one is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.  Build me a bomb today, on your kitchen table, please.  One that will actually explode when you want it to.
> Ready....set.....go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fertilizer used in Oklahoma City, Norway bombings is readily available in U.S.
> 
> The *bombs* are easy to produce with the proper *ingredients*, mainly ammonium nitrate, one of the most common fertilizers in the U.S., and fuel. *Timothy McVeigh used* those same *ingredients* 16 years ago to build the *bomb* he exploded at the Alfred P. Murrah Federal Building. The attack resulted in the deaths of 168 people.Jul 26, 2011
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the last school, church or movie theater taken out with a fertilizer bomb?
Click to expand...


It would be easy enough to do, and that is what a crazy person who wants to kill a bunch of people would do.  It's pretty common in some other countries actually.  Bombs in marketplaces is an everyday thing!


----------



## Faun

bodecea said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> What’s your point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no point just letting people know, it relates to this overall news.
> 
> by the way....do you happen to know, Faun, why did Nicolas Cruz  posted Allahu Akbar in his Instagram?
> 
> nikolas cruz (@cruz_nikolas) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? How does Debbie Wasserman-Schultz relate to this news? Do you realize what a moron you are? Is that the relation you’re trying to establish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was in her distric that this happened.
> 
> It relates to the overall news.
> 
> But you don't seem to know why Cruz ,the shooter wrote Allahu Akbar in his Instagram
> 
> I get it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey look, *Ted Deutch* was speaking about this horrible event on the news. Why do you suppose that is?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wonder how long it will be until the MindWars of the world call this a False Flag Ops.
Click to expand...

She already posted a photo of someone in a communist party t-shirt, claiming it was the shooter when it wasn’t; and of someone’s voter registration information, again claiming it was the shooter when it wasn’t.

At this point, MindWars has become antinews; pretty much whatever news she reports can be assumed to be false.


----------



## ChrisL

Who here actually believes that if you make something illegal, that a murderer is going to be afraid to obtain it because it is illegal?


----------



## ChrisL

The people who actually obey laws are not the ones you want to focus on.


----------



## Faun

ChrisL said:


> Who here actually believes that if you make something illegal, that a murderer is going to be afraid to obtain it because it is illegal?


Nice strawman, but the actual argument isn’t to outlaw those weapons because people will be afraid to use them — it’s because it will make them less accessible.


----------



## ChrisL

It is strange though.  These types of school/mass shootings are a relatively new phenomena.  I think this stuff really started to pick up steam in the 90s.  I know there were some incidents before that, but they were way more rare, I think.  What has happened that would make people want to do these things suddenly?  What has emboldened these nuts to think that they can get away with doing these things?  Like I said earlier, there was a time in our history when children even brought their rifles to school and there were NO school shootings.  Nowadays we want to ban certain types of weaponry or even all firearms because we are so afraid of a few loony tunes who break down and lose it.


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> The people who actually obey laws are not the ones you want to focus on.



And I don't care if they can't buy a bump stock or a 30 round magazine to hunt rabbits


----------



## ChrisL

I don't know, but I think taking people's rights or limiting them to the power of government (especially when it comes to defense of yourself, your home, whatever), is more dangerous than the few lone loons we have running around.  This wanting to limit or take one of our constitutional rights is a consorted organized effort.


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people who actually obey laws are not the ones you want to focus on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't care if they can't buy a bump stock or a 30 round magazine to hunt rabbits
Click to expand...


That is not the point.  The point is the principle of it all and what is agenda behind it.  There are many, many other things to think about.


----------



## ChrisL

Laws targeted towards the entire population (which consists MOSTLY of law abiding people who would NEVER do something like this) to try to gain control over these types of loons?  That is NEVER going to sit well or work well.


----------



## AVG-JOE

ChrisL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of which reduces the role of We, the People in allowing the transaction resulting in that crazy young fucker owning an AR-15 and all the ammo he can carry.
> 
> Nor does it reduce in any way the sadness.
> 
> 
> 
> We look to Congress to legislate us out of the nightmare, but just like climate change, we can do it ourselves--at least some of it--since the government won't act.
> Pogo is right that we need to radically change the culture, the perception of guns, in our society.  I believe we *also* need to outlaw semiautomatic long guns like the AR15.   They are not for hunting; they are for killing.
> 
> But where is the nationwide organization advocating that change?  Why have I never heard of it?  Why is it not a household name like the NRA?  I'd send them my check.  I would do whatever I could to spread the word.   We cannot rely on our legislators.  They have let us down over and over.  So we need to work on what we can by ourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Without a product like guns & ammo to keep the cash-flow flowing, politics in America is _hard_...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I've heard, the Democrats "learned their lesson" the last time they enacted real gun control.  They got voted out of office big time.  No one has touched it since; it might damage their reelection chances.
> There would be no NRA if it didn't have millions of folks paying membership dues because they SUPPORT the Second Amendment.  Legislators do have to take their voters' will into account when the vote.  I realize that.  But the NRA has become fiercely, radically political with a complete "NO" stance on any attempts, however mild, to enact any gun safety legislation.
> 
> It doesn't seem to me that the NRA is about gun safety anymore.   Only gun owners deserve safety in their eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the point is that ANYONE should and can be a gun owner and have some safety to back them up.  If you choose not to, then that is okay too.  We don't want to FORCE you to do anything against your will.
Click to expand...


I own guns.  I more often than not have a gun on my hip when I'm out.  I carry a 9mm pistol with hollow point bullets for self defense.  Plenty of knock-down power and easy to conceal. 

I don't own any AR-15's.  Ridiculous weapon choice unless you are planning an assault.



`​


----------



## Skull Pilot

Faun said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who here actually believes that if you make something illegal, that a murderer is going to be afraid to obtain it because it is illegal?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice strawman, but the actual argument isn’t to outlaw those weapons because people will be afraid to use them — it’s because it will make them less accessible.
Click to expand...

Has outlawing drugs made them less accessible?
Did outlawing alcohol make it less accessible?

Or did prohibition cause an expansion of the black market and the violence involved?


----------



## depotoo

Don’t know if this has been reported-

The FBI was reportedly warned last year about a threat from a YouTube user with the same name as the suspect in a deadly Florida school shooting.

BuzzFeed News reported that a YouTuber named Ben Bennight contacted the FBI's tip account last September and sent a screenshot of a comment Nikolas Cruz left on one of his videos that said: "Im going to be a professional school shooter."

Bennight also reported the comment to YouTube, according to the news outlet.

Bennight told Buzzfeed that agents responded "immediately" and interviewed him.

"They came to my office the next morning and asked me if I knew anything about the person," Bennight added.

"I didn't. They took a copy of the screenshot and that was the last I heard from them."

Bennight said he was contacted again Wednesday after a man named Nikolas Cruz allegedly opened fire at Marjory Stoneman High School in Parkland, killing at least 17 people and injuring more.

"I think we spoke with you in the past about a complaint that you made about someone making a comment on your YouTube channel," an FBI agent, Ryan Furr, said in a message, which Bennight provided to BuzzFeed News.

FBI warned of threat from YouTube user named Nikolas Cruz last year: report

His handle on YouTube is Ben the Bondsman


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> It is strange though.  These types of school/mass shootings are a relatively new phenomena.  I think this stuff really started to pick up steam in the 90s.  I know there were some incidents before that, but they were way more rare, I think.  What has happened that would make people want to do these things suddenly?  What has emboldened these nuts to think that they can get away with doing these things?  Like I said earlier, there was a time in our history when children even brought their rifles to school and there were NO school shootings.  Nowadays we want to ban certain types of weaponry or even all firearms because we are so afraid of a few loony tunes who break down and lose it.



In 1966, Charles Whitman went to the observation deck of the Texas Tower and killed 13 people  and injured 31
This was a time when our maniacs were more concerned with assassinations than mass killing to get your name in the newspapers

It was not till Columbine that the idea of using your assault weapon to slaughter as many people as you can took off

Since then we have had one senseless killing after another


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Faun said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who here actually believes that if you make something illegal, that a murderer is going to be afraid to obtain it because it is illegal?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice strawman, but the actual argument isn’t to outlaw those weapons because people will be afraid to use them — it’s because it will make them less accessible.
Click to expand...


With 300,000,000 + firearms (estimated) in citizen hands?  Too funny.

It would make them more expensive, but certainly not less accessible.


----------



## AVG-JOE

ChrisL said:


> Laws targeted towards the entire population (which consists MOSTLY of law abiding people who would NEVER do something like this) to try to gain control over these types of loons?  That is NEVER going to sit well or work well.



I disagree....

I for one am glad that the worst available for the crazies to acquire legally is the AR-15.  

Can you imagine if that li'l fucker had been able to buy a bazooka as easily as he obtained his AR-15?


----------



## ChrisL

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who here actually believes that if you make something illegal, that a murderer is going to be afraid to obtain it because it is illegal?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice strawman, but the actual argument isn’t to outlaw those weapons because people will be afraid to use them — it’s because it will make them less accessible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With 300,000,000 + firearms (estimated) in citizen hands?  Too funny.
> 
> It would make them more expensive, but certainly not less accessible.
Click to expand...


Just like heroin.  Lol!  Just like marijuana.  Just like alcohol (which was once "illegal" too).  Sure, let's create yet ANOTHER problem and make it even more difficult to track and keep tabs on.    That is BRILLIANT!


----------



## ChrisL

AVG-JOE said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laws targeted towards the entire population (which consists MOSTLY of law abiding people who would NEVER do something like this) to try to gain control over these types of loons?  That is NEVER going to sit well or work well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree....
> 
> I for one am glad that the worst available for the crazies to acquire legally is the AR-15.
> 
> Can you imagine if that li'l fucker had been able to buy a bazooka as easily as he obtained his AR-15?
Click to expand...


Well, a bazooka is only good for distances because it blows stuff up.  An AR-15 is just a semi automatic rifle.


----------



## BS Filter

LoneLaugher said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> and yet....assholes like you blame normal gun owners and members of the NRA for shootings they had no part in......
> 
> Dick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a nut. Someone should help you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blaming the weapon for an act by a deranged lunatic is pretty stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Derp. Derp. Derpity derp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you prove my point again.  Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiots always rely on others to make their "points".
Click to expand...

Poor pitiful creature. Do you blame the airplanes for 9/11?  Do you blame spoons for fat people?  Moron.


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is strange though.  These types of school/mass shootings are a relatively new phenomena.  I think this stuff really started to pick up steam in the 90s.  I know there were some incidents before that, but they were way more rare, I think.  What has happened that would make people want to do these things suddenly?  What has emboldened these nuts to think that they can get away with doing these things?  Like I said earlier, there was a time in our history when children even brought their rifles to school and there were NO school shootings.  Nowadays we want to ban certain types of weaponry or even all firearms because we are so afraid of a few loony tunes who break down and lose it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1966, Charles Whitman went to the observation deck of the Texas Tower and killed 13 people  and injured 31
> This was a time when our maniacs were more concerned with assassinations than mass killing to get your name in the newspapers
> 
> It was not till Columbine that the idea of using your assault weapon to slaughter as many people as you can took off
> 
> Since then we have had one senseless killing after another
Click to expand...

So killing 13 with a single shot or small capacity internal magazine is some how more acceptable to you than killing with a semiautomatic rifle?

And let's just state for the record that less than 1% of murders take place in mass shooting events and rifles of any kind are used in only about 2% of all murders


----------



## depotoo

He was wearing a gas mask while shooting.


----------



## ChrisL

The dirt poor people in Afghanistan and elsewhere make bombs all the time.  You can make all different bombs out of all kinds of different materials.  They aren't that complicated in a lot of cases (not like in the movies usually - LOL - this is not James Bond!), and the ingredients are cheap.  The guys who did the Boston Marathon bombing used a pressure cooker.  You going to ban those too?


----------



## rightwinger

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is strange though.  These types of school/mass shootings are a relatively new phenomena.  I think this stuff really started to pick up steam in the 90s.  I know there were some incidents before that, but they were way more rare, I think.  What has happened that would make people want to do these things suddenly?  What has emboldened these nuts to think that they can get away with doing these things?  Like I said earlier, there was a time in our history when children even brought their rifles to school and there were NO school shootings.  Nowadays we want to ban certain types of weaponry or even all firearms because we are so afraid of a few loony tunes who break down and lose it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1966, Charles Whitman went to the observation deck of the Texas Tower and killed 13 people  and injured 31
> This was a time when our maniacs were more concerned with assassinations than mass killing to get your name in the newspapers
> 
> It was not till Columbine that the idea of using your assault weapon to slaughter as many people as you can took off
> 
> Since then we have had one senseless killing after another
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So killing 13 with a single shot or small capacity internal magazine is some how more acceptable to you than killing with a semiautomatic rifle?
> 
> And let's just state for the record that less than 1% of murders take place in mass shooting events and rifles of any kind are used in only about 2% of all murders
Click to expand...


Every little bit helps

Mass killings are acts of terror ...why do we continue to provide them with the tools that maximize their killing ability?


----------



## AVG-JOE

ChrisL said:


> I don't know, but I think taking people's rights or limiting them to the power of government (especially when it comes to defense of yourself, your home, whatever), is more dangerous than the few lone loons we have running around.  This wanting to limit or take one of our constitutional rights is a consorted organized effort.



We, The People ALREADY limit the ownership of weapons.  When was the last time you saw an ad for an F-16 or a tank?  How about a 50 cal machine gun?

Simple:  Just add the AR-15 to that list.  If you can pass whatever background check is required for a license to own a 50 cal machine gun, you too can buy an AR-15.

`​


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is strange though.  These types of school/mass shootings are a relatively new phenomena.  I think this stuff really started to pick up steam in the 90s.  I know there were some incidents before that, but they were way more rare, I think.  What has happened that would make people want to do these things suddenly?  What has emboldened these nuts to think that they can get away with doing these things?  Like I said earlier, there was a time in our history when children even brought their rifles to school and there were NO school shootings.  Nowadays we want to ban certain types of weaponry or even all firearms because we are so afraid of a few loony tunes who break down and lose it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1966, Charles Whitman went to the observation deck of the Texas Tower and killed 13 people  and injured 31
> This was a time when our maniacs were more concerned with assassinations than mass killing to get your name in the newspapers
> 
> It was not till Columbine that the idea of using your assault weapon to slaughter as many people as you can took off
> 
> Since then we have had one senseless killing after another
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So killing 13 with a single shot or small capacity internal magazine is some how more acceptable to you than killing with a semiautomatic rifle?
> 
> And let's just state for the record that less than 1% of murders take place in mass shooting events and rifles of any kind are used in only about 2% of all murders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every little bit helps
> 
> Mass killings are acts of terror ...why do we continue to provide them with the tools that maximize their killing ability?
Click to expand...


I don't provide guns to anyone.

And the fact that I happen to own guns has absolutely nothing to do with murders, mass shooting or suicides


----------



## AVG-JOE

ChrisL said:


> The dirt poor people in Afghanistan and elsewhere make bombs all the time.  You can make all different bombs out of all kinds of different materials.  They aren't that complicated in a lot of cases (not like in the movies usually - LOL - this is not James Bond!), and the ingredients are cheap.  The guys who did the Boston Marathon bombing used a pressure cooker.  You going to ban those too?


*

I know that I chimed in on this tangent, but it is still not relevant to the conversation....*


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of which reduces the role of We, the People in allowing the transaction resulting in that crazy young fucker owning an AR-15 and all the ammo he can carry.
> 
> Nor does it reduce in any way the sadness.
> 
> 
> 
> We look to Congress to legislate us out of the nightmare, but just like climate change, we can do it ourselves--at least some of it--since the government won't act.
> Pogo is right that we need to radically change the culture, the perception of guns, in our society.  I believe we *also* need to outlaw semiautomatic long guns like the AR15.   They are not for hunting; they are for killing.
> 
> But where is the nationwide organization advocating that change?  Why have I never heard of it?  Why is it not a household name like the NRA?  I'd send them my check.  I would do whatever I could to spread the word.   We cannot rely on our legislators.  They have let us down over and over.  So we need to work on what we can by ourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Without a product like guns & ammo to keep the cash-flow flowing, politics in America is _hard_...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I've heard, the Democrats "learned their lesson" the last time they enacted real gun control.  They got voted out of office big time.  No one has touched it since; it might damage their reelection chances.
> There would be no NRA if it didn't have millions of folks paying membership dues because they SUPPORT the Second Amendment.  Legislators do have to take their voters' will into account when the vote.  I realize that.  But the NRA has become fiercely, radically political with a complete "NO" stance on any attempts, however mild, to enact any gun safety legislation.
> 
> It doesn't seem to me that the NRA is about gun safety anymore.   Only gun owners deserve safety in their eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gun safety is about gun owners. That doesnt even make sense. Why wouldnt it be? lol
> Have you thought about what you would do to about this crap yet?
Click to expand...

Yup.  Been chirpin' away.   Did you lose your reading glasses this morning?


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of which reduces the role of We, the People in allowing the transaction resulting in that crazy young fucker owning an AR-15 and all the ammo he can carry.
> 
> Nor does it reduce in any way the sadness.
> 
> 
> 
> We look to Congress to legislate us out of the nightmare, but just like climate change, we can do it ourselves--at least some of it--since the government won't act.
> Pogo is right that we need to radically change the culture, the perception of guns, in our society.  I believe we *also* need to outlaw semiautomatic long guns like the AR15.   They are not for hunting; they are for killing.
> 
> But where is the nationwide organization advocating that change?  Why have I never heard of it?  Why is it not a household name like the NRA?  I'd send them my check.  I would do whatever I could to spread the word.   We cannot rely on our legislators.  They have let us down over and over.  So we need to work on what we can by ourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Without a product like guns & ammo to keep the cash-flow flowing, politics in America is _hard_...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I've heard, the Democrats "learned their lesson" the last time they enacted real gun control.  They got voted out of office big time.  No one has touched it since; it might damage their reelection chances.
> There would be no NRA if it didn't have millions of folks paying membership dues because they SUPPORT the Second Amendment.  Legislators do have to take their voters' will into account when the vote.  I realize that.  But the NRA has become fiercely, radically political with a complete "NO" stance on any attempts, however mild, to enact any gun safety legislation.
> 
> It doesn't seem to me that the NRA is about gun safety anymore.   Only gun owners deserve safety in their eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gun safety is about gun owners. That doesnt even make sense. Why wouldnt it be? lol
> Have you thought about what you would do to about this crap yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.  Been chirpin' away.   Did you lose your reading glasses this morning?
Click to expand...

Sorry OL. I didnt feel like shifting through 101 pages to find one response.
Forget i asked.
Have a good day.


----------



## Faun

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who here actually believes that if you make something illegal, that a murderer is going to be afraid to obtain it because it is illegal?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice strawman, but the actual argument isn’t to outlaw those weapons because people will be afraid to use them — it’s because it will make them less accessible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With 300,000,000 + firearms (estimated) in citizen hands?  Too funny.
> 
> It would make them more expensive, but certainly not less accessible.
Click to expand...

Where did I say anything about banning all guns??


----------



## ChrisL

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is strange though.  These types of school/mass shootings are a relatively new phenomena.  I think this stuff really started to pick up steam in the 90s.  I know there were some incidents before that, but they were way more rare, I think.  What has happened that would make people want to do these things suddenly?  What has emboldened these nuts to think that they can get away with doing these things?  Like I said earlier, there was a time in our history when children even brought their rifles to school and there were NO school shootings.  Nowadays we want to ban certain types of weaponry or even all firearms because we are so afraid of a few loony tunes who break down and lose it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1966, Charles Whitman went to the observation deck of the Texas Tower and killed 13 people  and injured 31
> This was a time when our maniacs were more concerned with assassinations than mass killing to get your name in the newspapers
> 
> It was not till Columbine that the idea of using your assault weapon to slaughter as many people as you can took off
> 
> Since then we have had one senseless killing after another
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So killing 13 with a single shot or small capacity internal magazine is some how more acceptable to you than killing with a semiautomatic rifle?
> 
> And let's just state for the record that less than 1% of murders take place in mass shooting events and rifles of any kind are used in only about 2% of all murders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every little bit helps
> 
> Mass killings are acts of terror ...why do we continue to provide them with the tools that maximize their killing ability?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't provide guns to anyone.
> 
> And the fact that I happen to own guns has absolutely nothing to do with murders, mass shooting or suicides
Click to expand...


Most legal gun owners never shoot or kill anyone.  These people are just full of hyperbole, trying to blame ALL gun owners for the actions of some crazy peeps.  

So, if they can do that, then we can do the same with Muslims.  It is about faith (religion) which is a constitutional right (like the 2nd amendment), yet some of these people are ABUSING it and using it as an excuse (an ideology) to kill or terrorize others.  

And THIS is just one more facet of banning things because of what some loons might do.  You cannot control the loony people with laws.  It is just a fact of life that there are going to be some crazy people in life who will freak out and do some terrible things.  It is a flaw of the human condition.


----------



## ChrisL

The REAL problem is that there are too many people in the world.  More people means more crazy people.  Period.  End of story.


----------



## thanatos144

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What should we do?
> When people do bad things with words, do we take those away? Or when they abuse their religion? When people blah blah blah
> Your pandoras box is a circle jerk for fools
> And that was totally a mock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said Thoughts and Prayers
> What more could those kids ask for?
> 
> They are not the first, won't be the last
> Small price to pay for a second amendment
Click to expand...

NO, repealing of the second amendment would have stop this.... Giving the a way your freedom because of a twisted kid is wrong. Perhaps we need to look at the seriously sick culture of the regressive left that has created these kids.


----------



## thanatos144

Brain357 said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously what is needed is a thorough study of what moivates these students that decide to kill their fellow students and try and remedy it aka bullying ...many past shooter have been victims of bullying.  Teachers should be trained to be on the lookout for bullying activity and take the appropriate action before it goes too far...bullying should not be tolerated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or we could have strong gun control like every sane nation.  It has proven to work.
Click to expand...

when? the UK is rampant with rape and murder . rape and murder is going down in the USA


----------



## AVG-JOE

BasicHumanUnit said:


> It's NOT the guns, it's the fucked up policies of the Left causing this.




Which policies, exactly?  The desire to see more limited access to AR-15's in general, or the push for the kind of background check that would NEVER have allowed that kid to get any kind of gun in his hands, let alone an AR-15?

Which policies, exactly?  Please be specific......

This one was preventable and that will always be on us.


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> Bomb making wont be that tricky if it became the norm


Do you even realize how stupid this line of argument is?
Do you build bombs for fun and pleasure in your garage?  Do you go set them off in the cow pasture on Sundays for recreation?
Just because we know to buy fertilizer, what then?  How do you set it off?  How much poop do you need to blow up a building the size of the federal building in OK?
I have a feeling if nutcases couldn't go to the sporting goods store and purchase a rifle, they would just grumble and grouse and dream of mayhem rather than committing it.  99% of the time, anyway.  Even making AR15's illegal isn't going to solve the problem 100%.
Pogo is right--it isn't simply a matter of outlawing this gun or that, or making it harder to own one.  There is a lot more to it, in many different areas: law enforcement, media, figuring out why in hell so many people are going off the rails and supporting solutions that prevent it.  Nothing is going to change over night.  It's not a magic wand solution.   But we have to get started or we'll never get anywhere.


----------



## ChrisL

AVG-JOE said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's NOT the guns, it's the fucked up policies of the Left causing this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which policies, exactly?  The desire to see more limited access to AR-15's in general, or the push for the kind of background check that would NEVER have allowed that kid to get any kind of gun in his hands, let alone an AR-15?
> 
> Which policies, exactly?  Please be specific......
> 
> This one was preventable and that will always be on us.
Click to expand...


MOST guns that are used to commit crimes are obtained illegally.  Besides that, a lot of these loons don't have any "background" to speak of.  So what kind of background checks are going to stop someone who doesn't have a criminal history from obtaining a weapon of their choice?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

EverCurious, post: 19294118 





EverCurious said:


> YOU are the one who proclaimed that teachers should have AR-15s dumbshit



You made up the part about shooting kids willy nilly. A straight out lie. I never went there. So why are you doubling down on your lie?

I asked a question. Do you think teachers should be packing AR-15s so when the gun cult killer comes they can be on a level playing field although the element of surprise is always with the killer.


----------



## ChrisL

What is the thing people ALWAYS seem to say about these people.  While once in a while, it comes out that the person may have been disturbed, a lot of times people who were closest to the mass murderer are surprised.  They never suspected a thing.  He seemed like a totally normal guy other than being a little quiet maybe.  You just cannot predict when someone is going to freak out and kill people.  Some of the most boisterous and tough talking people are actually the most least likely to commit a murder or to do anything at all, while sometimes it's the quiet ones you have to watch out for.  These things are unpredictable.  Crazy people are unpredictable.  Unless you want to take away rights from a person for saying something or whatever.  I mean, where do YOU draw the line on your own rights?  Say we were talking about your right to vote or something instead of the "mean ole guns" thing?


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bomb making wont be that tricky if it became the norm
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even realize how stupid this line of argument is?
> Do you build bombs for fun and pleasure in your garage?  Do you go set them off in the cow pasture on Sundays for recreation?
> Just because we know to buy fertilizer, what then?  How do you set it off?  How much poop do you need to blow up a building the size of the federal building in OK?
> I have a feeling if nutcases couldn't go to the sporting goods store and purchase a rifle, they would just grumble and grouse and dream of mayhem rather than committing it.  99% of the time, anyway.  Even making AR15's illegal isn't going to solve the problem 100%.
> Pogo is right--it isn't simply a matter of outlawing this gun or that, or making it harder to own one.  There is a lot more to it, in many different areas: law enforcement, media, figuring out why in hell so many people are going off the rails and supporting solutions that prevent it.  Nothing is going to change over night.  It's not a magic wand solution.   But we have to get started or we'll never get anywhere.
Click to expand...

Its not stupid. It if became a norm, materials and knowledge would be more accessible. Hek, we have books that show how to make bombs out of 3 ingredients.
I agree with the last part. Banning guns and ammo is fucking retarded. It wont do anything. 
To get started, you have to have somewhere to start. Where is that starting position?


----------



## OldLady

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people who actually obey laws are not the ones you want to focus on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't care if they can't buy a bump stock or a 30 round magazine to hunt rabbits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the point.  The point is the principle of it all and what is agenda behind it.  There are many, many other things to think about.
Click to expand...

It IS the point, though.  The argument that if we outlaw bumpstocks we will then find all guns confiscated and the Second Amendment repealed is ridiculous.  That's where principles have left the NRA; it is not reasonable.


----------



## AVG-JOE

ChrisL said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is strange though.  These types of school/mass shootings are a relatively new phenomena.  I think this stuff really started to pick up steam in the 90s.  I know there were some incidents before that, but they were way more rare, I think.  What has happened that would make people want to do these things suddenly?  What has emboldened these nuts to think that they can get away with doing these things?  Like I said earlier, there was a time in our history when children even brought their rifles to school and there were NO school shootings.  Nowadays we want to ban certain types of weaponry or even all firearms because we are so afraid of a few loony tunes who break down and lose it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1966, Charles Whitman went to the observation deck of the Texas Tower and killed 13 people  and injured 31
> This was a time when our maniacs were more concerned with assassinations than mass killing to get your name in the newspapers
> 
> It was not till Columbine that the idea of using your assault weapon to slaughter as many people as you can took off
> 
> Since then we have had one senseless killing after another
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So killing 13 with a single shot or small capacity internal magazine is some how more acceptable to you than killing with a semiautomatic rifle?
> 
> And let's just state for the record that less than 1% of murders take place in mass shooting events and rifles of any kind are used in only about 2% of all murders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every little bit helps
> 
> Mass killings are acts of terror ...why do we continue to provide them with the tools that maximize their killing ability?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't provide guns to anyone.
> 
> And the fact that I happen to own guns has absolutely nothing to do with murders, mass shooting or suicides
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most legal gun owners never shoot or kill anyone.  These people are just full of hyperbole, trying to blame ALL gun owners for the actions of some crazy peeps.
> 
> So, if they can do that, then we can do the same with Muslims.  It is about faith (religion) which is a constitutional right (like the 2nd amendment), yet some of these people are ABUSING it and using it as an excuse (an ideology) to kill or terrorize others.
> 
> And THIS is just one more facet of banning things because of what some loons might do.  You cannot control the loony people with laws.  It is just a fact of life that there are going to be some crazy people in life who will freak out and do some terrible things.  It is a flaw of the human condition.
Click to expand...


The beauty of this incident is the clear cut responsibility.  We, The People allowed this particular crazy to obtain an AR-15 and all the ammo he could carry.

We can't deny people their rights based on what they might do, but We can limit the scope of dangerous toys available in general, and We can do a better job of vetting and properly licensing who can and who cannot own and operate such dangerous tools, toys and machines.


----------



## ChrisL

And the AR-15 isn't even the most often used weapon in crimes!  Oh, you can have this deadly weapon, but not THAT deadly weapon.  THAT deadly weapon was used to kill someone!  Come on!  Let's stop it with these silly childish games already!  I'm tired of this game.


----------



## ChrisL

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people who actually obey laws are not the ones you want to focus on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't care if they can't buy a bump stock or a 30 round magazine to hunt rabbits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the point.  The point is the principle of it all and what is agenda behind it.  There are many, many other things to think about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It IS the point, though.  The argument that if we outlaw bumpstocks we will then find all guns confiscated and the Second Amendment repealed is ridiculous.  That's where principles have left the NRA; it is not reasonable.
Click to expand...


It is called "incremental" steps towards the ultimate goal.  Lol.  You people will NEVER be happy or stop.  That is the bottom line.


----------



## thanatos144

AVG-JOE said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but I think taking people's rights or limiting them to the power of government (especially when it comes to defense of yourself, your home, whatever), is more dangerous than the few lone loons we have running around.  This wanting to limit or take one of our constitutional rights is a consorted organized effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We, The People ALREADY limit the ownership of weapons.  When was the last time you saw an ad for an F-16 or a tank?  How about a 50 cal machine gun?
> 
> Simple:  Just add the AR-15 to that list.  If you can pass whatever background check is required for a license to own a 50 cal machine gun, you too can buy an AR-15.
> 
> `​
Click to expand...

Nope. It is time to peel back the laws not make more... A ar-15 is a perfectly fine rifle it isn't any more dangerous then any other rifle it just looks scary to the pussy regressive left. Well many of them are ugly can we ban them?


----------



## ChrisL

If you give them an inch, they will take a mile.  Don't ever fall for that line from the leftists.


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> it is not reasonable.


Nothing being put forth to solve this issue is *reasonable*.
"ban ban ban" "regulate regulate regulate"
We have a constitution that says fuck every one of you. Do it the lawful way or shut the fuck up.
If the "idea" is so great, you shouldnt have a problem getting through LEGALLY.


----------



## AVG-JOE

ChrisL said:


> The REAL problem is that there are too many people in the world.  More people means more crazy people.  Period.  End of story.



If this isn't warped sarcasm, you have my pity.

​


----------



## TNHarley

ChrisL said:


> If you give them an inch, they will take a mile.  Don't ever fall for that line from the leftists.


"lets ban 30 rd magazines"
4 days later
"we had another mass shooting. Better ban 16 round magazines"
etc
etc
etc


----------



## ChrisL

Just as the few nuts in the Muslim religion should not "tarnish" the whole religion, neither should a few nuts who abuse their second amendment right affect me or any other law abiding citizen who would NEVER murder people.  As long as the United States government brandishes weapons, then so shall we the people because WE are the bosses here.


----------



## ChrisL

AVG-JOE said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The REAL problem is that there are too many people in the world.  More people means more crazy people.  Period.  End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this isn't warped sarcasm, you have my pity.
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


It's true.  It's just logic and mathematics.


----------



## MindWars

*The FBI was warned about the shooter who killed 17 people at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School in South Florida, and many kids at the school say “everyone predicted” he would do something crazy. Also, in the aftermath of the deadly rampage, liberal talking heads are pushing full force to attack the Second Amendment.*

Watch Live! Warning Signs Ignored: Details Of School Massacre


----------



## thanatos144

ChrisL said:


> Just as the few nuts in the Muslim religion should not "tarnish" the whole religion, neither should a few nuts who abuse their second amendment right affect me or any other law abiding citizen who would NEVER murder people.  As long as the United States government brandishes weapons, then so shall we the people because WE are the bosses here.


I would agree with this if it was just a few nuts in Islam... The culture they are raised in is not what we in the west call moral. Mostly because we dont kill people for being gay or women for not wearing the proper face mask.


----------



## ChrisL

I can't believe leftist dems would think anyone would "trust" them???  That is a laugh and a half.  Maybe even two or three really good laughs.    Trust me, I'm from the government.  You don't need your weapons.  WE will protect you.


----------



## AVG-JOE

ChrisL said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's NOT the guns, it's the fucked up policies of the Left causing this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which policies, exactly?  The desire to see more limited access to AR-15's in general, or the push for the kind of background check that would NEVER have allowed that kid to get any kind of gun in his hands, let alone an AR-15?
> 
> Which policies, exactly?  Please be specific......
> 
> This one was preventable and that will always be on us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MOST guns that are used to commit crimes are obtained illegally.  Besides that, a lot of these loons don't have any "background" to speak of.  So what kind of background checks are going to stop someone who doesn't have a criminal history from obtaining a weapon of their choice?
Click to expand...



Doesn't matter.

The AR-15 used by Nicholas Cruz on 02-14-2018 was owned legally by him.

How could THIS mass killing be prevented?  

From what I'm hearing, a decent background check into his school record should have prevented the transaction - why did it not?


----------



## rightwinger

TNHarley said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you give them an inch, they will take a mile.  Don't ever fall for that line from the leftists.
> 
> 
> 
> "lets ban 30 rd magazines"
> 4 days later
> "we had another mass shooting. Better ban 16 round magazines"
> etc
> etc
> etc
Click to expand...


One step at a time

If 30 round magazines are no more effective than 16 round magazines in shooting up a school or movie theater

Why do the killers constantly choose the higher capacity?


----------



## ChrisL

Yet these SAME people will turn around and tell me that the cops are racists and kill black people!  There is institutionalized governmental racism and evil everywhere!  

Fuck off and leave me and my rights alone is what I say.  I want nothing to do with you and all of your "bright" ideas.


----------



## ChrisL

Go after the killer and leave me and my rights the fuck out of it.  Got it?


----------



## DrLove




----------



## TNHarley

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you give them an inch, they will take a mile.  Don't ever fall for that line from the leftists.
> 
> 
> 
> "lets ban 30 rd magazines"
> 4 days later
> "we had another mass shooting. Better ban 16 round magazines"
> etc
> etc
> etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One step at a time
> 
> If 30 round magazines are no more effective than 16 round magazines in shooting up a school or movie theater
> 
> Why do the killers constantly choose the higher capacity?
Click to expand...

SEE? Thank you RW. 
Do you see this circle logic OldLady ChrisL ?


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bomb making wont be that tricky if it became the norm
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even realize how stupid this line of argument is?
> Do you build bombs for fun and pleasure in your garage?  Do you go set them off in the cow pasture on Sundays for recreation?
> Just because we know to buy fertilizer, what then?  How do you set it off?  How much poop do you need to blow up a building the size of the federal building in OK?
> I have a feeling if nutcases couldn't go to the sporting goods store and purchase a rifle, they would just grumble and grouse and dream of mayhem rather than committing it.  99% of the time, anyway.  Even making AR15's illegal isn't going to solve the problem 100%.
> Pogo is right--it isn't simply a matter of outlawing this gun or that, or making it harder to own one.  There is a lot more to it, in many different areas: law enforcement, media, figuring out why in hell so many people are going off the rails and supporting solutions that prevent it.  Nothing is going to change over night.  It's not a magic wand solution.   But we have to get started or we'll never get anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not stupid. It if became a norm, materials and knowledge would be more accessible. Hek, we have books that show how to make bombs out of 3 ingredients.
> I agree with the last part. Banning guns and ammo is fucking retarded. It wont do anything.
> To get started, you have to have somewhere to start. Where is that starting position?
Click to expand...

Okay, let's start somewhere.
Do you agree that children in our society are bathed in gun violence through media and video games?  Graphic depictions of human beings being killed with guns?
Would you oppose strictly limiting those graphic depictions in movies, games and using general societal disapproval to teach children that guns are not for taking human life?


----------



## ChrisL

It's human nature to want to blame something or someone when something bad happens.  A lot of times after these incidents, the bad guys is dead, so the angry villagers have to turn their attention to the tool that the insane loon used to complete his plan, or other people who had and have nothing to do with it and never would are going to be the "fall guys."  Assholes.


----------



## BlackSand

AVG-JOE said:


> Doesn't matter.
> 
> The AR-15 used by Nicholas Cruz on 02-14-2018 was owned legally by him.
> 
> How could THIS mass killing be prevented?
> 
> From what I'm hearing, a decent background check into his school record should have prevented the transaction - why did it not?



You said it and yet it flies right by you.

The required background check is the government's response to gun violence.
It is already against the law for crazy people to own firearms.
The FBI was warned about this person.

It's pretty clear the government and all its wisdom/laws ... Completely Failed.

How long are you going to keep trusting them to do anything correctly?
How much power are you willing to grant an entity that has proven to be a complete and utter failure?

.


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bomb making wont be that tricky if it became the norm
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even realize how stupid this line of argument is?
> Do you build bombs for fun and pleasure in your garage?  Do you go set them off in the cow pasture on Sundays for recreation?
> Just because we know to buy fertilizer, what then?  How do you set it off?  How much poop do you need to blow up a building the size of the federal building in OK?
> I have a feeling if nutcases couldn't go to the sporting goods store and purchase a rifle, they would just grumble and grouse and dream of mayhem rather than committing it.  99% of the time, anyway.  Even making AR15's illegal isn't going to solve the problem 100%.
> Pogo is right--it isn't simply a matter of outlawing this gun or that, or making it harder to own one.  There is a lot more to it, in many different areas: law enforcement, media, figuring out why in hell so many people are going off the rails and supporting solutions that prevent it.  Nothing is going to change over night.  It's not a magic wand solution.   But we have to get started or we'll never get anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not stupid. It if became a norm, materials and knowledge would be more accessible. Hek, we have books that show how to make bombs out of 3 ingredients.
> I agree with the last part. Banning guns and ammo is fucking retarded. It wont do anything.
> To get started, you have to have somewhere to start. Where is that starting position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, let's start somewhere.
> Do you agree that children in our society are bathed in gun violence through media and video games?  Graphic depictions of human beings being killed with guns?
> Would you oppose strictly limiting those graphic depictions in movies, games and using general societal disapproval to teach children that guns are not for taking human life?
Click to expand...

_teach children that guns are not for taking human life?_
Yes.


----------



## AVG-JOE

ChrisL said:


> I can't believe leftist dems would think anyone would "trust" them???  That is a laugh and a half.  Maybe even two or three really good laughs.    Trust me, I'm from the government.  You don't need your weapons.  WE will protect you.



So... who *do* you trust?  Some corporation that can be bought or sold on a foreign exchange?  Your neighbors and their arsenals?

I would much rather put my safety and security into the capable hands of The United States Marine Corps than you and your AR-15, even if you do get word to Bubba and Earl in time to get to the fight.


----------



## Faun

koshergrl said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turd was a resist/antifa/commie. Like all of them, a menace. View attachment 176830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was post . #
> 
> 1135 .  The SOB does look ike an ANTIFA fk to doesn't he.   Stupid fks act like they are fighting Communism but to stupid to figure out they are Communism lol. View attachment 176832
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hes sporting commue branding on his shirt. Antifa are the lower functioning useful idiots. Mentally ill kids used by Obama and soros against us the same way the nazis used them against the jews.
Click to expand...

That ...






... is not Nikolas Cruz, ya flamin’ moron. This is...






... don’t you ever get tired of making a complete jackass of yourself?

Ever??


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bomb making wont be that tricky if it became the norm
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even realize how stupid this line of argument is?
> Do you build bombs for fun and pleasure in your garage?  Do you go set them off in the cow pasture on Sundays for recreation?
> Just because we know to buy fertilizer, what then?  How do you set it off?  How much poop do you need to blow up a building the size of the federal building in OK?
> I have a feeling if nutcases couldn't go to the sporting goods store and purchase a rifle, they would just grumble and grouse and dream of mayhem rather than committing it.  99% of the time, anyway.  Even making AR15's illegal isn't going to solve the problem 100%.
> Pogo is right--it isn't simply a matter of outlawing this gun or that, or making it harder to own one.  There is a lot more to it, in many different areas: law enforcement, media, figuring out why in hell so many people are going off the rails and supporting solutions that prevent it.  Nothing is going to change over night.  It's not a magic wand solution.   But we have to get started or we'll never get anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not stupid. It if became a norm, materials and knowledge would be more accessible. Hek, we have books that show how to make bombs out of 3 ingredients.
> I agree with the last part. Banning guns and ammo is fucking retarded. It wont do anything.
> To get started, you have to have somewhere to start. Where is that starting position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, let's start somewhere.
> Do you agree that children in our society are bathed in gun violence through media and video games?  Graphic depictions of human beings being killed with guns?
> Would you oppose strictly limiting those graphic depictions in movies, games and using general societal disapproval to teach children that guns are not for taking human life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _teach children that guns are not for taking human life?_
> Yes.
Click to expand...

What about strict limits on movies, television shows and video games that portray human on human gun violence?


----------



## ChrisL

AVG-JOE said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe leftist dems would think anyone would "trust" them???  That is a laugh and a half.  Maybe even two or three really good laughs.    Trust me, I'm from the government.  You don't need your weapons.  WE will protect you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... who *do* you trust?  Some corporation that can be bought or sold on a foreign exchange?  Your neighbors and their arsenals?
> 
> I would much rather put my safety and security into the capable hands of The United States Marine Corps than you and your AR-15, even if you do get word to Bubba and Earl in time to get to the fight.
Click to expand...


That is just one of the wonderful things about America and being free.  I can TRUST who I choose to trust, not who someone else tells me I SHOULD trust.  

Besides that, when I call 911, it's NOT the Marine Corps who are showing up at the door!  It's the racist po po!


----------



## AVG-JOE

BlackSand said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter.
> 
> The AR-15 used by Nicholas Cruz on 02-14-2018 was owned legally by him.
> 
> How could THIS mass killing be prevented?
> 
> From what I'm hearing, a decent background check into his school record should have prevented the transaction - why did it not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said it and yet it flies right by you.
> 
> The required background check is the government's response to gun violence.
> It is already against the law for crazy people to own firearms.
> The FBI was warned about this person.
> 
> It's pretty clear the government and all its wisdom/laws ... Completely Failed.
> 
> How long are you going to keep trusting them to do anything correctly?
> How much power are you willing to grant an entity that has proven to be a complete and utter failure?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Is it not possible to simply change what failed?

The real world is not so black-and-white - background checks should have prevented this one, the 'Vegas shooting could have only been stopped by limiting hardware.  

The answer is to do both and do so with teeth.

`​


----------



## depotoo

So, was he ever arrested?_

The girl said Cruz made outlandish statements at school and he wasn't allowed to carry a backpack because he once brought a weapon to school.

"Ever since that day he would bring a plastic bag and we would always see him with the plastic bag instead," she said. "That threw me off, and I was always concerned about that. I even told my parents last year almost every week that I was scared. Like, this kid might do something.”
Parkland high school gunman described as 'strange kid' who killed small animals

I’ve been hearing rumblings of this having been the case.   That would explain why he couldn’t enter the campus with a backpack.

  And this morning a student here in another school was charged with having brought a gun to school.  When it happened a couple of weeks ago, heard he was arrested, but never if charges.  Now this morning they have announced he will be charged.
Should have happened then, not just now.


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bomb making wont be that tricky if it became the norm
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even realize how stupid this line of argument is?
> Do you build bombs for fun and pleasure in your garage?  Do you go set them off in the cow pasture on Sundays for recreation?
> Just because we know to buy fertilizer, what then?  How do you set it off?  How much poop do you need to blow up a building the size of the federal building in OK?
> I have a feeling if nutcases couldn't go to the sporting goods store and purchase a rifle, they would just grumble and grouse and dream of mayhem rather than committing it.  99% of the time, anyway.  Even making AR15's illegal isn't going to solve the problem 100%.
> Pogo is right--it isn't simply a matter of outlawing this gun or that, or making it harder to own one.  There is a lot more to it, in many different areas: law enforcement, media, figuring out why in hell so many people are going off the rails and supporting solutions that prevent it.  Nothing is going to change over night.  It's not a magic wand solution.   But we have to get started or we'll never get anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not stupid. It if became a norm, materials and knowledge would be more accessible. Hek, we have books that show how to make bombs out of 3 ingredients.
> I agree with the last part. Banning guns and ammo is fucking retarded. It wont do anything.
> To get started, you have to have somewhere to start. Where is that starting position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, let's start somewhere.
> Do you agree that children in our society are bathed in gun violence through media and video games?  Graphic depictions of human beings being killed with guns?
> Would you oppose strictly limiting those graphic depictions in movies, games and using general societal disapproval to teach children that guns are not for taking human life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _teach children that guns are not for taking human life?_
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about strict limits on movies, television shows and video games that portray human on human gun violence?
Click to expand...

No. That should fall on the parents. Not all kids are mentally weak enough to be deluded by fantasy.
Not to mention, adults enjoy that stuff too.
Besides, i think the bigger problem is the violence itself. The gun is just a tool used for the bigger scheme of things. 
In order to solve a problem you dont understand, you will have to think outside the box. This simple, egregious thinking wont get us anywhere.


----------



## TNHarley

AVG-JOE said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter.
> 
> The AR-15 used by Nicholas Cruz on 02-14-2018 was owned legally by him.
> 
> How could THIS mass killing be prevented?
> 
> From what I'm hearing, a decent background check into his school record should have prevented the transaction - why did it not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said it and yet it flies right by you.
> 
> The required background check is the government's response to gun violence.
> It is already against the law for crazy people to own firearms.
> The FBI was warned about this person.
> 
> It's pretty clear the government and all its wisdom/laws ... Completely Failed.
> 
> How long are you going to keep trusting them to do anything correctly?
> How much power are you willing to grant an entity that has proven to be a complete and utter failure?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it not possible to simply change what failed?
> 
> The real world is not so black-and-white - background checks should have prevented this one, the 'Vegas shooting could have only been stopped by limiting hardware.
> 
> The answer is to do both and do so with teeth.
> 
> `​
Click to expand...

"limiting hardware"
How about we limit words too? Or rights to worship? Or any other liberties GUARANTEED to us by our Constitution?
There are problems with every right. Only morons think freedom is free.


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bomb making wont be that tricky if it became the norm
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even realize how stupid this line of argument is?
> Do you build bombs for fun and pleasure in your garage?  Do you go set them off in the cow pasture on Sundays for recreation?
> Just because we know to buy fertilizer, what then?  How do you set it off?  How much poop do you need to blow up a building the size of the federal building in OK?
> I have a feeling if nutcases couldn't go to the sporting goods store and purchase a rifle, they would just grumble and grouse and dream of mayhem rather than committing it.  99% of the time, anyway.  Even making AR15's illegal isn't going to solve the problem 100%.
> Pogo is right--it isn't simply a matter of outlawing this gun or that, or making it harder to own one.  There is a lot more to it, in many different areas: law enforcement, media, figuring out why in hell so many people are going off the rails and supporting solutions that prevent it.  Nothing is going to change over night.  It's not a magic wand solution.   But we have to get started or we'll never get anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not stupid. It if became a norm, materials and knowledge would be more accessible. Hek, we have books that show how to make bombs out of 3 ingredients.
> I agree with the last part. Banning guns and ammo is fucking retarded. It wont do anything.
> To get started, you have to have somewhere to start. Where is that starting position?
Click to expand...

_Banning guns and ammo is fucking retarded._
That's not what I said.  I said it is only part of the answer.  And I didn't say all guns and ammo.  Just AR-15 type rifles and high capacity magazines would be a big help.  There is no justification for civilian ownership of that type of gun.  It has turned our streets, our schools, our movie theaters and churches into a war zone, because it is a gun designed to kill as many humans as possible as quickly as possible.


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter.
> 
> The AR-15 used by Nicholas Cruz on 02-14-2018 was owned legally by him.
> 
> How could THIS mass killing be prevented?
> 
> From what I'm hearing, a decent background check into his school record should have prevented the transaction - why did it not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said it and yet it flies right by you.
> 
> The required background check is the government's response to gun violence.
> It is already against the law for crazy people to own firearms.
> The FBI was warned about this person.
> 
> It's pretty clear the government and all its wisdom/laws ... Completely Failed.
> 
> How long are you going to keep trusting them to do anything correctly?
> How much power are you willing to grant an entity that has proven to be a complete and utter failure?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it not possible to simply change what failed?
> 
> The real world is not so black-and-white - background checks should have prevented this one, the 'Vegas shooting could have only been stopped by limiting hardware.
> 
> The answer is to do both and do so with teeth.
> 
> `​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "limiting hardware"
> How about we limit words too? Or rights to worship? Or any other liberties GUARANTEED to us by our Constitution?
> There are problems with every right. Only morons think freedom is free.
Click to expand...

The price is too high.  I want a refund.


----------



## ChrisL

AVG-JOE said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter.
> 
> The AR-15 used by Nicholas Cruz on 02-14-2018 was owned legally by him.
> 
> How could THIS mass killing be prevented?
> 
> From what I'm hearing, a decent background check into his school record should have prevented the transaction - why did it not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said it and yet it flies right by you.
> 
> The required background check is the government's response to gun violence.
> It is already against the law for crazy people to own firearms.
> The FBI was warned about this person.
> 
> It's pretty clear the government and all its wisdom/laws ... Completely Failed.
> 
> How long are you going to keep trusting them to do anything correctly?
> How much power are you willing to grant an entity that has proven to be a complete and utter failure?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it not possible to simply change what failed?
> 
> The real world is not so black-and-white - background checks should have prevented this one, the 'Vegas shooting could have only been stopped by limiting hardware.
> 
> The answer is to do both and do so with teeth.
> 
> `​
Click to expand...


But why should anyone else have to be punished for what some lunatic does, who probably and more than likely wouldn't be stopped by ANY legal measures considering murder is already illegal and a lot of times carries the ULTIMATE penalty?  Limiting things like that just creates a black market for it if there is a demand for it.  Everyone should already know this by NUMEROUS historical examples.


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even realize how stupid this line of argument is?
> Do you build bombs for fun and pleasure in your garage?  Do you go set them off in the cow pasture on Sundays for recreation?
> Just because we know to buy fertilizer, what then?  How do you set it off?  How much poop do you need to blow up a building the size of the federal building in OK?
> I have a feeling if nutcases couldn't go to the sporting goods store and purchase a rifle, they would just grumble and grouse and dream of mayhem rather than committing it.  99% of the time, anyway.  Even making AR15's illegal isn't going to solve the problem 100%.
> Pogo is right--it isn't simply a matter of outlawing this gun or that, or making it harder to own one.  There is a lot more to it, in many different areas: law enforcement, media, figuring out why in hell so many people are going off the rails and supporting solutions that prevent it.  Nothing is going to change over night.  It's not a magic wand solution.   But we have to get started or we'll never get anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not stupid. It if became a norm, materials and knowledge would be more accessible. Hek, we have books that show how to make bombs out of 3 ingredients.
> I agree with the last part. Banning guns and ammo is fucking retarded. It wont do anything.
> To get started, you have to have somewhere to start. Where is that starting position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, let's start somewhere.
> Do you agree that children in our society are bathed in gun violence through media and video games?  Graphic depictions of human beings being killed with guns?
> Would you oppose strictly limiting those graphic depictions in movies, games and using general societal disapproval to teach children that guns are not for taking human life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _teach children that guns are not for taking human life?_
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about strict limits on movies, television shows and video games that portray human on human gun violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. That should fall on the parents. Not all kids are mentally weak enough to be deluded by fantasy.
> Not to mention, adults enjoy that stuff too.
> Besides, i think the bigger problem is the violence itself. The gun is just a tool used for the bigger scheme of things.
> In order to solve a problem you dont understand, you will have to think outside the box. This simple, egregious thinking wont get us anywhere.
Click to expand...

What is your out of the box thinking, since you understand the problem so well?


----------



## 2aguy

AVG-JOE said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter.
> 
> The AR-15 used by Nicholas Cruz on 02-14-2018 was owned legally by him.
> 
> How could THIS mass killing be prevented?
> 
> From what I'm hearing, a decent background check into his school record should have prevented the transaction - why did it not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said it and yet it flies right by you.
> 
> The required background check is the government's response to gun violence.
> It is already against the law for crazy people to own firearms.
> The FBI was warned about this person.
> 
> It's pretty clear the government and all its wisdom/laws ... Completely Failed.
> 
> How long are you going to keep trusting them to do anything correctly?
> How much power are you willing to grant an entity that has proven to be a complete and utter failure?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it not possible to simply change what failed?
> 
> The real world is not so black-and-white - background checks should have prevented this one, the 'Vegas shooting could have only been stopped by limiting hardware.
> 
> The answer is to do both and do so with teeth.
> 
> `​
Click to expand...



Wrong on both counts......the shooter passed a federally mandated background check, the Vegas shooter passed background checks for every gun he owned....and the limit on hardware?  How does that stop someone who plans the shooting 6months to 2 years in advance....and the Vegas shooter used 2 rifles out of the dozens that he owned...how does that get stopped with you limits?     The Vegas shooter used 2 rifles, fired over 1,000 rounds of ammo at over 22,000 people, tightly packed into the concert space...

He murdered 58.

The muslim terrorist in Nice, France, used a rental truck and in 5 minutes murdered 86 people....do you want to limit rental trucks too?

Knives, each year murder over 1,500 people....more each and every year than all the mass public shooters have murdered since 1982........do you want to ban knives too?


----------



## basquebromance

Gun violence in the United States is... (CBS poll, December) 
Democrats 
A crisis 48%
 Very serious 32% 
Not serious 19%

Republicans 
A crisis 16% 
Very serious 42%
 Not serious 41%


----------



## BlackSand

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> "limiting hardware"
> How about we limit words too? Or rights to worship? Or any other liberties GUARANTEED to us by our Constitution?
> There are problems with every right. Only morons think freedom is free.
> 
> 
> 
> The price is too high.  I want a refund.
Click to expand...



Fine ... Tell me what I owe you and meet me at the check-out counter ... 

.


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even realize how stupid this line of argument is?
> Do you build bombs for fun and pleasure in your garage?  Do you go set them off in the cow pasture on Sundays for recreation?
> Just because we know to buy fertilizer, what then?  How do you set it off?  How much poop do you need to blow up a building the size of the federal building in OK?
> I have a feeling if nutcases couldn't go to the sporting goods store and purchase a rifle, they would just grumble and grouse and dream of mayhem rather than committing it.  99% of the time, anyway.  Even making AR15's illegal isn't going to solve the problem 100%.
> Pogo is right--it isn't simply a matter of outlawing this gun or that, or making it harder to own one.  There is a lot more to it, in many different areas: law enforcement, media, figuring out why in hell so many people are going off the rails and supporting solutions that prevent it.  Nothing is going to change over night.  It's not a magic wand solution.   But we have to get started or we'll never get anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not stupid. It if became a norm, materials and knowledge would be more accessible. Hek, we have books that show how to make bombs out of 3 ingredients.
> I agree with the last part. Banning guns and ammo is fucking retarded. It wont do anything.
> To get started, you have to have somewhere to start. Where is that starting position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, let's start somewhere.
> Do you agree that children in our society are bathed in gun violence through media and video games?  Graphic depictions of human beings being killed with guns?
> Would you oppose strictly limiting those graphic depictions in movies, games and using general societal disapproval to teach children that guns are not for taking human life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _teach children that guns are not for taking human life?_
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about strict limits on movies, television shows and video games that portray human on human gun violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. That should fall on the parents. Not all kids are mentally weak enough to be deluded by fantasy.
> Not to mention, adults enjoy that stuff too.
> Besides, i think the bigger problem is the violence itself. The gun is just a tool used for the bigger scheme of things.
> In order to solve a problem you dont understand, you will have to think outside the box. This simple, egregious thinking wont get us anywhere.
Click to expand...


Leftists are just . . . really shallow thinkers apparently.  Lol.  These people who will defend anime cartoons but think Loony Tunes are too violent!    In this day and age of computers, there is NO shielding your children from violence.  That is an unfortunate fact.  It's important to talk to your kids about these things, not to avoid them and try to hide them from your kids.


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bomb making wont be that tricky if it became the norm
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even realize how stupid this line of argument is?
> Do you build bombs for fun and pleasure in your garage?  Do you go set them off in the cow pasture on Sundays for recreation?
> Just because we know to buy fertilizer, what then?  How do you set it off?  How much poop do you need to blow up a building the size of the federal building in OK?
> I have a feeling if nutcases couldn't go to the sporting goods store and purchase a rifle, they would just grumble and grouse and dream of mayhem rather than committing it.  99% of the time, anyway.  Even making AR15's illegal isn't going to solve the problem 100%.
> Pogo is right--it isn't simply a matter of outlawing this gun or that, or making it harder to own one.  There is a lot more to it, in many different areas: law enforcement, media, figuring out why in hell so many people are going off the rails and supporting solutions that prevent it.  Nothing is going to change over night.  It's not a magic wand solution.   But we have to get started or we'll never get anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not stupid. It if became a norm, materials and knowledge would be more accessible. Hek, we have books that show how to make bombs out of 3 ingredients.
> I agree with the last part. Banning guns and ammo is fucking retarded. It wont do anything.
> To get started, you have to have somewhere to start. Where is that starting position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Banning guns and ammo is fucking retarded._
> That's not what I said.  I said it is only part of the answer.  And I didn't say all guns and ammo.  Just AR-15 type rifles and high capacity magazines would be a big help.  There is no justification for civilian ownership of that type of gun.  It has turned our streets, our schools, our movie theaters and churches into a war zone, because it is a gun designed to kill as many humans as possible as quickly as possible.
Click to expand...

THE GODDAMN CONSTITUTION 
You wont fix a goddamn thing with critical thinking skills of a fucking pre-K student.


----------



## 2aguy

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not stupid. It if became a norm, materials and knowledge would be more accessible. Hek, we have books that show how to make bombs out of 3 ingredients.
> I agree with the last part. Banning guns and ammo is fucking retarded. It wont do anything.
> To get started, you have to have somewhere to start. Where is that starting position?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, let's start somewhere.
> Do you agree that children in our society are bathed in gun violence through media and video games?  Graphic depictions of human beings being killed with guns?
> Would you oppose strictly limiting those graphic depictions in movies, games and using general societal disapproval to teach children that guns are not for taking human life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _teach children that guns are not for taking human life?_
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about strict limits on movies, television shows and video games that portray human on human gun violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. That should fall on the parents. Not all kids are mentally weak enough to be deluded by fantasy.
> Not to mention, adults enjoy that stuff too.
> Besides, i think the bigger problem is the violence itself. The gun is just a tool used for the bigger scheme of things.
> In order to solve a problem you dont understand, you will have to think outside the box. This simple, egregious thinking wont get us anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your out of the box thinking, since you understand the problem so well?
Click to expand...



The FBI was warned about this kid back in September.......he had all the signs.....lack of a father, single mother raising him till she died 2 months ago......obvious social media examples showing fascination with mass murder.....the kids who knew him predicted this....there needs to be new techniques for dealing with these known threats...


----------



## ErikViking

ChrisL said:


> Just as the few nuts in the Muslim religion should not "tarnish" the whole religion, neither should a few nuts who abuse their second amendment right affect me or any other law abiding citizen who would NEVER murder people.  As long as the United States government brandishes weapons, then so shall we the people because WE are the bosses here.



It’s not every day you get to witness someone taking a stand *both* for Muslims *and* the right for them to arm themselves to the teeth.

(Refreshing, this place never disappoints)


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter.
> 
> The AR-15 used by Nicholas Cruz on 02-14-2018 was owned legally by him.
> 
> How could THIS mass killing be prevented?
> 
> From what I'm hearing, a decent background check into his school record should have prevented the transaction - why did it not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said it and yet it flies right by you.
> 
> The required background check is the government's response to gun violence.
> It is already against the law for crazy people to own firearms.
> The FBI was warned about this person.
> 
> It's pretty clear the government and all its wisdom/laws ... Completely Failed.
> 
> How long are you going to keep trusting them to do anything correctly?
> How much power are you willing to grant an entity that has proven to be a complete and utter failure?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it not possible to simply change what failed?
> 
> The real world is not so black-and-white - background checks should have prevented this one, the 'Vegas shooting could have only been stopped by limiting hardware.
> 
> The answer is to do both and do so with teeth.
> 
> `​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "limiting hardware"
> How about we limit words too? Or rights to worship? Or any other liberties GUARANTEED to us by our Constitution?
> There are problems with every right. Only morons think freedom is free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The price is too high.  I want a refund.
Click to expand...

I will give you some money to move away. How about that?


----------



## BlackSand

AVG-JOE said:


> Is it not possible to simply change what failed?
> 
> The real world is not so black-and-white - background checks should have prevented this one, the 'Vegas shooting could have only been stopped by limiting hardware.
> 
> The answer is to do both and do so with teeth.
> 
> `​



You want the federal government to be granted more power to fuck things up?
You want to give the federal government a mouth full of ignorant and incompetent teeth?

.


----------



## ChrisL

2aguy said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter.
> 
> The AR-15 used by Nicholas Cruz on 02-14-2018 was owned legally by him.
> 
> How could THIS mass killing be prevented?
> 
> From what I'm hearing, a decent background check into his school record should have prevented the transaction - why did it not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said it and yet it flies right by you.
> 
> The required background check is the government's response to gun violence.
> It is already against the law for crazy people to own firearms.
> The FBI was warned about this person.
> 
> It's pretty clear the government and all its wisdom/laws ... Completely Failed.
> 
> How long are you going to keep trusting them to do anything correctly?
> How much power are you willing to grant an entity that has proven to be a complete and utter failure?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it not possible to simply change what failed?
> 
> The real world is not so black-and-white - background checks should have prevented this one, the 'Vegas shooting could have only been stopped by limiting hardware.
> 
> The answer is to do both and do so with teeth.
> 
> `​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong on both counts......the shooter passed a federally mandated background check, the Vegas shooter passed background checks for every gun he owned....and the limit on hardware?  How does that stop someone who plans the shooting 6months to 2 years in advance....and the Vegas shooter used 2 rifles out of the dozens that he owned...how does that get stopped with you limits?     The Vegas shooter used 2 rifles, fired over 1,000 rounds of ammo at over 22,000 people, tightly packed into the concert space...
> 
> He murdered 58.
> 
> The muslim terrorist in Nice, France, used a rental truck and in 5 minutes murdered 86 people....do you want to limit rental trucks too?
> 
> Knives, each year murder over 1,500 people....more each and every year than all the mass public shooters have murdered since 1982........do you want to ban knives too?
Click to expand...


Of course they don't!  It isn't because they are so "caring."  It is totally agenda driven drivel.  There is a certain part of the population that is crazy.  It's like saying laws against murder will stop a serial killer from killing people.  Not to mention, making an ordinary person into a CRIMINAL for owning a piece of hardware.


----------



## depotoo

His having been caught with a weapon on campus before also explains why the kids also worried he would one day might do something.



2aguy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, let's start somewhere.
> Do you agree that children in our society are bathed in gun violence through media and video games?  Graphic depictions of human beings being killed with guns?
> Would you oppose strictly limiting those graphic depictions in movies, games and using general societal disapproval to teach children that guns are not for taking human life?
> 
> 
> 
> _teach children that guns are not for taking human life?_
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about strict limits on movies, television shows and video games that portray human on human gun violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. That should fall on the parents. Not all kids are mentally weak enough to be deluded by fantasy.
> Not to mention, adults enjoy that stuff too.
> Besides, i think the bigger problem is the violence itself. The gun is just a tool used for the bigger scheme of things.
> In order to solve a problem you dont understand, you will have to think outside the box. This simple, egregious thinking wont get us anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your out of the box thinking, since you understand the problem so well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI was warned about this kid back in September.......he had all the signs.....lack of a father, single mother raising him till she died 2 months ago......obvious social media examples showing fascination with mass murder.....the kids who knew him predicted this....there needs to be new techniques for dealing with these known threats...
Click to expand...


----------



## basquebromance

I would take this kid over any sitting Republican member of Congress.

Shooting survivor shames Congress: ‘What we really need is action’


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bomb making wont be that tricky if it became the norm
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even realize how stupid this line of argument is?
> Do you build bombs for fun and pleasure in your garage?  Do you go set them off in the cow pasture on Sundays for recreation?
> Just because we know to buy fertilizer, what then?  How do you set it off?  How much poop do you need to blow up a building the size of the federal building in OK?
> I have a feeling if nutcases couldn't go to the sporting goods store and purchase a rifle, they would just grumble and grouse and dream of mayhem rather than committing it.  99% of the time, anyway.  Even making AR15's illegal isn't going to solve the problem 100%.
> Pogo is right--it isn't simply a matter of outlawing this gun or that, or making it harder to own one.  There is a lot more to it, in many different areas: law enforcement, media, figuring out why in hell so many people are going off the rails and supporting solutions that prevent it.  Nothing is going to change over night.  It's not a magic wand solution.   But we have to get started or we'll never get anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not stupid. It if became a norm, materials and knowledge would be more accessible. Hek, we have books that show how to make bombs out of 3 ingredients.
> I agree with the last part. Banning guns and ammo is fucking retarded. It wont do anything.
> To get started, you have to have somewhere to start. Where is that starting position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Banning guns and ammo is fucking retarded._
> That's not what I said.  I said it is only part of the answer.  And I didn't say all guns and ammo.  Just AR-15 type rifles and high capacity magazines would be a big help.  There is no justification for civilian ownership of that type of gun.  It has turned our streets, our schools, our movie theaters and churches into a war zone, because it is a gun designed to kill as many humans as possible as quickly as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THE GODDAMN CONSTITUTION
> You wont fix a goddamn thing with critical thinking skills of a fucking pre-K student.
Click to expand...

The Constitution doesn't say what type of weapons are allowed.  Speech which can be harmful to others is legally, constitutionally, banned.  Why can't certain types of "arms" be banned as well?
Really, TN, I expected plenty of name calling today, but not from you.


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not stupid. It if became a norm, materials and knowledge would be more accessible. Hek, we have books that show how to make bombs out of 3 ingredients.
> I agree with the last part. Banning guns and ammo is fucking retarded. It wont do anything.
> To get started, you have to have somewhere to start. Where is that starting position?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, let's start somewhere.
> Do you agree that children in our society are bathed in gun violence through media and video games?  Graphic depictions of human beings being killed with guns?
> Would you oppose strictly limiting those graphic depictions in movies, games and using general societal disapproval to teach children that guns are not for taking human life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _teach children that guns are not for taking human life?_
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about strict limits on movies, television shows and video games that portray human on human gun violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. That should fall on the parents. Not all kids are mentally weak enough to be deluded by fantasy.
> Not to mention, adults enjoy that stuff too.
> Besides, i think the bigger problem is the violence itself. The gun is just a tool used for the bigger scheme of things.
> In order to solve a problem you dont understand, you will have to think outside the box. This simple, egregious thinking wont get us anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your out of the box thinking, since you understand the problem so well?
Click to expand...

I dont or i would have a solution. I seem to be the one of the few HONEST people that will admit they dont fully understand it. Punishing 99.99986% of the population for the actions of a few is immoral. It also doesnt work. It is also totalitarian. It also goes against what our country was founded on. It also goes against the Constitution. It also goes against logic.
The law abiding will be punished while its just another day for the criminals.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Faun said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who here actually believes that if you make something illegal, that a murderer is going to be afraid to obtain it because it is illegal?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice strawman, but the actual argument isn’t to outlaw those weapons because people will be afraid to use them — it’s because it will make them less accessible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With 300,000,000 + firearms (estimated) in citizen hands?  Too funny.
> 
> It would make them more expensive, but certainly not less accessible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say anything about banning all guns??
Click to expand...


You didn't.

Neither did I.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Death Angel said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time one of these shootings take place you assclowns immediately start screaming Islam with zero proof and all these rumors from crank Web sites start spreading saying the same thing and at the end of the day, most of the time you end up being wrong. Once again, you tards are engaging in the same bullshit without any proof. You never learn.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you were wrong again.
Click to expand...


Was I? Let me guess, you found some “evidence” on some crank website like infowars or 4Chan right?


----------



## ChrisL

If the next loon uses a Glock, then the leftists would want to ban those too.  It will NEVER end until they have banned all weapons.  Then they probably will ban knives and other things.  We will all have to just use a spork until someone loses an eye!


----------



## ErikViking

With this shooter surviving, perhaps he can be used to increase the understanding of what makes them tick?


----------



## OldLady

2aguy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, let's start somewhere.
> Do you agree that children in our society are bathed in gun violence through media and video games?  Graphic depictions of human beings being killed with guns?
> Would you oppose strictly limiting those graphic depictions in movies, games and using general societal disapproval to teach children that guns are not for taking human life?
> 
> 
> 
> _teach children that guns are not for taking human life?_
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about strict limits on movies, television shows and video games that portray human on human gun violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. That should fall on the parents. Not all kids are mentally weak enough to be deluded by fantasy.
> Not to mention, adults enjoy that stuff too.
> Besides, i think the bigger problem is the violence itself. The gun is just a tool used for the bigger scheme of things.
> In order to solve a problem you dont understand, you will have to think outside the box. This simple, egregious thinking wont get us anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your out of the box thinking, since you understand the problem so well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI was warned about this kid back in September.......he had all the signs.....lack of a father, single mother raising him till she died 2 months ago......obvious social media examples showing fascination with mass murder.....the kids who knew him predicted this....there needs to be new techniques for dealing with these known threats...
Click to expand...

I agree.  I also agree with giving local cops the right to take the guns from a person like this who has come up on their radar.  A quick hearing to sort it out would follow.  Similar but probably broader than the current legislation in California which gives family members the right to request a relative's guns be removed by law enforcement when there are serious mental health concerns.   It is rapidly followed by a full hearing where the gun owner can show the court there is no reason for concern.
I agree taking guns from these folks is a good step in the right direction.


----------



## DrLove

AVG-JOE said:


> From what I'm hearing, a decent background check into his school record should have prevented the transaction - why did it not?



The kid is clearly deranged. Several students who knew him said that they weren't at all surprised. 

Anyone who posts on social media that they're _"going to be a professional school shooter"_ after being expelled from a school needs to be disarmed and institutionalized. The FBI looked into it and did nothing. Sad.

Florida school gunman 'vowed massacre in YouTube comments LAST YEAR'


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bomb making wont be that tricky if it became the norm
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even realize how stupid this line of argument is?
> Do you build bombs for fun and pleasure in your garage?  Do you go set them off in the cow pasture on Sundays for recreation?
> Just because we know to buy fertilizer, what then?  How do you set it off?  How much poop do you need to blow up a building the size of the federal building in OK?
> I have a feeling if nutcases couldn't go to the sporting goods store and purchase a rifle, they would just grumble and grouse and dream of mayhem rather than committing it.  99% of the time, anyway.  Even making AR15's illegal isn't going to solve the problem 100%.
> Pogo is right--it isn't simply a matter of outlawing this gun or that, or making it harder to own one.  There is a lot more to it, in many different areas: law enforcement, media, figuring out why in hell so many people are going off the rails and supporting solutions that prevent it.  Nothing is going to change over night.  It's not a magic wand solution.   But we have to get started or we'll never get anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not stupid. It if became a norm, materials and knowledge would be more accessible. Hek, we have books that show how to make bombs out of 3 ingredients.
> I agree with the last part. Banning guns and ammo is fucking retarded. It wont do anything.
> To get started, you have to have somewhere to start. Where is that starting position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Banning guns and ammo is fucking retarded._
> That's not what I said.  I said it is only part of the answer.  And I didn't say all guns and ammo.  Just AR-15 type rifles and high capacity magazines would be a big help.  There is no justification for civilian ownership of that type of gun.  It has turned our streets, our schools, our movie theaters and churches into a war zone, because it is a gun designed to kill as many humans as possible as quickly as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THE GODDAMN CONSTITUTION
> You wont fix a goddamn thing with critical thinking skills of a fucking pre-K student.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Constitution doesn't say what type of weapons are allowed.  Speech which can be harmful to others is legally, constitutionally, banned.  Why can't certain types of "arms" be banned as well?
> Really, TN, I expected plenty of name calling today, but not from you.
Click to expand...

It doesnt have to. Its very specific. The right to bear arms shall not be infringed. Its not my fault if you cant read.
Please show me what words are banned in the COTUS 
And i wouldnt have judge your lack of critical thinking if this wasnt just a bunch of knee jerk bullshit that we go through every fucking time.
Get the states to change our constitution or STFU


----------



## Faun

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bomb making wont be that tricky if it became the norm
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even realize how stupid this line of argument is?
> Do you build bombs for fun and pleasure in your garage?  Do you go set them off in the cow pasture on Sundays for recreation?
> Just because we know to buy fertilizer, what then?  How do you set it off?  How much poop do you need to blow up a building the size of the federal building in OK?
> I have a feeling if nutcases couldn't go to the sporting goods store and purchase a rifle, they would just grumble and grouse and dream of mayhem rather than committing it.  99% of the time, anyway.  Even making AR15's illegal isn't going to solve the problem 100%.
> Pogo is right--it isn't simply a matter of outlawing this gun or that, or making it harder to own one.  There is a lot more to it, in many different areas: law enforcement, media, figuring out why in hell so many people are going off the rails and supporting solutions that prevent it.  Nothing is going to change over night.  It's not a magic wand solution.   But we have to get started or we'll never get anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not stupid. It if became a norm, materials and knowledge would be more accessible. Hek, we have books that show how to make bombs out of 3 ingredients.
> I agree with the last part. Banning guns and ammo is fucking retarded. It wont do anything.
> To get started, you have to have somewhere to start. Where is that starting position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not what I said.
Click to expand...

 that’s what they hear. And that’s part of the problem. They’re not going to want to take the right action, if any action at all, when they can’t even hear the argument.


----------



## MindWars

Leftards instantly blame the gun . never mind the DRUGS these kids are put on that can have the side affect of " Desire to kill".


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, let's start somewhere.
> Do you agree that children in our society are bathed in gun violence through media and video games?  Graphic depictions of human beings being killed with guns?
> Would you oppose strictly limiting those graphic depictions in movies, games and using general societal disapproval to teach children that guns are not for taking human life?
> 
> 
> 
> _teach children that guns are not for taking human life?_
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about strict limits on movies, television shows and video games that portray human on human gun violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. That should fall on the parents. Not all kids are mentally weak enough to be deluded by fantasy.
> Not to mention, adults enjoy that stuff too.
> Besides, i think the bigger problem is the violence itself. The gun is just a tool used for the bigger scheme of things.
> In order to solve a problem you dont understand, you will have to think outside the box. This simple, egregious thinking wont get us anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your out of the box thinking, since you understand the problem so well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont or i would have a solution. I seem to be the one of the few HONEST people that will admit they dont fully understand it. Punishing 99.99986% of the population for the actions of a few is immoral. It also doesnt work. It is also totalitarian. It also goes against what our country was founded on. It also goes against the Constitution. It also goes against logic.
> The law abiding will be punished while its just another day for the criminals.
Click to expand...

I HONESTLY told you what I thought would help.
Why you call that lying, I don't understand.


----------



## Faun

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even realize how stupid this line of argument is?
> Do you build bombs for fun and pleasure in your garage?  Do you go set them off in the cow pasture on Sundays for recreation?
> Just because we know to buy fertilizer, what then?  How do you set it off?  How much poop do you need to blow up a building the size of the federal building in OK?
> I have a feeling if nutcases couldn't go to the sporting goods store and purchase a rifle, they would just grumble and grouse and dream of mayhem rather than committing it.  99% of the time, anyway.  Even making AR15's illegal isn't going to solve the problem 100%.
> Pogo is right--it isn't simply a matter of outlawing this gun or that, or making it harder to own one.  There is a lot more to it, in many different areas: law enforcement, media, figuring out why in hell so many people are going off the rails and supporting solutions that prevent it.  Nothing is going to change over night.  It's not a magic wand solution.   But we have to get started or we'll never get anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not stupid. It if became a norm, materials and knowledge would be more accessible. Hek, we have books that show how to make bombs out of 3 ingredients.
> I agree with the last part. Banning guns and ammo is fucking retarded. It wont do anything.
> To get started, you have to have somewhere to start. Where is that starting position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Banning guns and ammo is fucking retarded._
> That's not what I said.  I said it is only part of the answer.  And I didn't say all guns and ammo.  Just AR-15 type rifles and high capacity magazines would be a big help.  There is no justification for civilian ownership of that type of gun.  It has turned our streets, our schools, our movie theaters and churches into a war zone, because it is a gun designed to kill as many humans as possible as quickly as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THE GODDAMN CONSTITUTION
> You wont fix a goddamn thing with critical thinking skills of a fucking pre-K student.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Constitution doesn't say what type of weapons are allowed.  Speech which can be harmful to others is legally, constitutionally, banned.  Why can't certain types of "arms" be banned as well?
> Really, TN, I expected plenty of name calling today, but not from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt have to. Its very specific. The right to bear arms shall not be infringed. Its not my fault if you cant read.
> Please show me what words are banned in the COTUS
> And i wouldnt have judge your lack of critical thinking if this wasnt just a bunch of knee jerk bullshit that we go through every fucking time.
> Get the states to change our constitution or STFU
Click to expand...

Idiot... go scream “fire” in a theater and bitch about your 1st Amendment rights being violated to the cop arresting you.


----------



## RealDave

Billy_Kinetta said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re a fucking rightard. You’re comparing killing multiple people with guns with killing individuals with knives. You might as well compare apples with oranges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, shit stain.....what I am doing is showing that it isn't the number of dead that you care about.....since knives actually murder a lot more people than mass public shooters do.........since 1982.....you only care about the gun........and clubs and empty hands murder more people than mass public shooters do each year as well...and you don't care about those methods either.......the body count is higher, but you don't care...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Knives have a purpose outside of killing people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meaning what exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaning what stupid fuck you bare for asking.
> 
> Evidently you buy into the argument that Dumbass Ray made in that knives kill people & why aren't they banned.
> 
> If you don't get it, you are too fucking stupid to get anything outside of Trumpworld.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please make sense so that I can respond.
Click to expand...

Obviously, you are beyond help.


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> _teach children that guns are not for taking human life?_
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> What about strict limits on movies, television shows and video games that portray human on human gun violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. That should fall on the parents. Not all kids are mentally weak enough to be deluded by fantasy.
> Not to mention, adults enjoy that stuff too.
> Besides, i think the bigger problem is the violence itself. The gun is just a tool used for the bigger scheme of things.
> In order to solve a problem you dont understand, you will have to think outside the box. This simple, egregious thinking wont get us anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your out of the box thinking, since you understand the problem so well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont or i would have a solution. I seem to be the one of the few HONEST people that will admit they dont fully understand it. Punishing 99.99986% of the population for the actions of a few is immoral. It also doesnt work. It is also totalitarian. It also goes against what our country was founded on. It also goes against the Constitution. It also goes against logic.
> The law abiding will be punished while its just another day for the criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I HONESTLY told you what I thought would help.
> Why you call that lying, I don't understand.
Click to expand...

yes. Your idea was genius. BAsically, the same thing we hear every time. Regulate regulate regulate. 
This shooting wouldnt have happened if the govt wasnt a complete failure. Why you idiots want to give them MORE power blows my fucking mind.
THINK


----------



## TNHarley

Faun said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not stupid. It if became a norm, materials and knowledge would be more accessible. Hek, we have books that show how to make bombs out of 3 ingredients.
> I agree with the last part. Banning guns and ammo is fucking retarded. It wont do anything.
> To get started, you have to have somewhere to start. Where is that starting position?
> 
> 
> 
> _Banning guns and ammo is fucking retarded._
> That's not what I said.  I said it is only part of the answer.  And I didn't say all guns and ammo.  Just AR-15 type rifles and high capacity magazines would be a big help.  There is no justification for civilian ownership of that type of gun.  It has turned our streets, our schools, our movie theaters and churches into a war zone, because it is a gun designed to kill as many humans as possible as quickly as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THE GODDAMN CONSTITUTION
> You wont fix a goddamn thing with critical thinking skills of a fucking pre-K student.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Constitution doesn't say what type of weapons are allowed.  Speech which can be harmful to others is legally, constitutionally, banned.  Why can't certain types of "arms" be banned as well?
> Really, TN, I expected plenty of name calling today, but not from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt have to. Its very specific. The right to bear arms shall not be infringed. Its not my fault if you cant read.
> Please show me what words are banned in the COTUS
> And i wouldnt have judge your lack of critical thinking if this wasnt just a bunch of knee jerk bullshit that we go through every fucking time.
> Get the states to change our constitution or STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot... go scream “fire” in a theater and bitch about your 1st Amendment rights being violated to the cop arresting you.
Click to expand...

Show me where the COTUS banned those words.


----------



## depotoo

North Broward Preparatory School on lockdown as police respond to reports of gunfire

Hopefully, this is a false alarm



@jlynneb17
·
19m

What the hell is going on? We’re all cramped inside classrooms and SWAT teams are clearing classrooms. This is so scary. #northbrowardprep


----------



## bodecea

koshergrl said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turd was a resist/antifa/commie. Like all of them, a menace. View attachment 176830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was post . #
> 
> 1135 .  The SOB does look ike an ANTIFA fk to doesn't he.   Stupid fks act like they are fighting Communism but to stupid to figure out they are Communism lol. View attachment 176832
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hes sporting commue branding on his shirt. Antifa are the lower functioning useful idiots. Mentally ill kids used by Obama and soros against us the same way the nazis used them against the jews.
Click to expand...

You mean the ROTC shirt?   The Army ball cap?   The Army beanie?


----------



## RealDave

ChrisL said:


> Who here actually believes that if you make something illegal, that a murderer is going to be afraid to obtain it because it is illegal?


Here we go again.  Yet another ignorant stupid argument.

If assault type rifles were still banned, there isa good change that 19 year old buyer would be caught trying to buy one.  Or he would be seen toting it around.  Arrested prior to anyone getting shot.

Why can't you NRA morons have a a good argument?  Think about it.


----------



## Faun

MindWars said:


> Leftards instantly blame the gun . never mind the DRUGS these kids are put on that can have the side affect of " Desire to kill".


STFU already with your fake news. You have zero knowledge if Cruz was on any such drugs.


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even realize how stupid this line of argument is?
> Do you build bombs for fun and pleasure in your garage?  Do you go set them off in the cow pasture on Sundays for recreation?
> Just because we know to buy fertilizer, what then?  How do you set it off?  How much poop do you need to blow up a building the size of the federal building in OK?
> I have a feeling if nutcases couldn't go to the sporting goods store and purchase a rifle, they would just grumble and grouse and dream of mayhem rather than committing it.  99% of the time, anyway.  Even making AR15's illegal isn't going to solve the problem 100%.
> Pogo is right--it isn't simply a matter of outlawing this gun or that, or making it harder to own one.  There is a lot more to it, in many different areas: law enforcement, media, figuring out why in hell so many people are going off the rails and supporting solutions that prevent it.  Nothing is going to change over night.  It's not a magic wand solution.   But we have to get started or we'll never get anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not stupid. It if became a norm, materials and knowledge would be more accessible. Hek, we have books that show how to make bombs out of 3 ingredients.
> I agree with the last part. Banning guns and ammo is fucking retarded. It wont do anything.
> To get started, you have to have somewhere to start. Where is that starting position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Banning guns and ammo is fucking retarded._
> That's not what I said.  I said it is only part of the answer.  And I didn't say all guns and ammo.  Just AR-15 type rifles and high capacity magazines would be a big help.  There is no justification for civilian ownership of that type of gun.  It has turned our streets, our schools, our movie theaters and churches into a war zone, because it is a gun designed to kill as many humans as possible as quickly as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THE GODDAMN CONSTITUTION
> You wont fix a goddamn thing with critical thinking skills of a fucking pre-K student.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Constitution doesn't say what type of weapons are allowed.  Speech which can be harmful to others is legally, constitutionally, banned.  Why can't certain types of "arms" be banned as well?
> Really, TN, I expected plenty of name calling today, but not from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt have to. Its very specific. The right to bear arms shall not be infringed. Its not my fault if you cant read.
> Please show me what words are banned in the COTUS
> And i wouldnt have judge your lack of critical thinking if this wasnt just a bunch of knee jerk bullshit that we go through every fucking time.
> Get the states to change our constitution or STFU
Click to expand...

Put me on iggy.  I'm not shutting up for you or anyone else.
But I won't be listening to anymore of your horseshit.


----------



## OldLady

Faun said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leftards instantly blame the gun . never mind the DRUGS these kids are put on that can have the side affect of " Desire to kill".
> 
> 
> 
> STFU already with your fake news. You have zero knowledge if Cruz was on any such drugs.
Click to expand...

Forgive her.  It was on Fox this a.m.  Another day dawns with Fox raising the suspicion of prescription drugs screwing with our children's brains and pushing for the solution of training and arming all teachers.


----------



## Faun

bodecea said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turd was a resist/antifa/commie. Like all of them, a menace. View attachment 176830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was post . #
> 
> 1135 .  The SOB does look ike an ANTIFA fk to doesn't he.   Stupid fks act like they are fighting Communism but to stupid to figure out they are Communism lol. View attachment 176832
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hes sporting commue branding on his shirt. Antifa are the lower functioning useful idiots. Mentally ill kids used by Obama and soros against us the same way the nazis used them against the jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the ROTC shirt?   The Army ball cap?   The Army beanie?
Click to expand...

Or the MAGA hat...


----------



## RealDave

Think about this.  The NRA & dumbass Trumpettes want to pass out silencers & make concealed carry permits no longer needed.

How many of more of those school students would be dead if the shooter utilized a silencer?

Hundred?  Two Hundred?

Yet this is what the NRA & the stupid Trumpettes want.



Pass out guns at the door, rig them with silencers & if a shooter enters the building, we can have 1800 untrained idiots armed to the teeth.  That is the NRA plan.


----------



## depotoo

All-clear given at North Broward Preparatory School after police called to school


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> If the next loon uses a Glock, then the leftists would want to ban those too.  It will NEVER end until they have banned all weapons.  Then they probably will ban knives and other things.  We will all have to just use a spork until someone loses an eye!



Criminals will use what is available.
The government will continue to limit what is available until nothing is available ... No matter how long it may take.
It's what they have done in the past ... And what they will do in the future.

The problem is that the People have began to view the federal government as the local McDonalds.
They think the federal government is where they can feel a need ... Drive up to a box ... And someone will stick a solution out the window.

And are too ignorant to realize they didn't even put the fries you ordered in the bag you got ... 

.


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not stupid. It if became a norm, materials and knowledge would be more accessible. Hek, we have books that show how to make bombs out of 3 ingredients.
> I agree with the last part. Banning guns and ammo is fucking retarded. It wont do anything.
> To get started, you have to have somewhere to start. Where is that starting position?
> 
> 
> 
> _Banning guns and ammo is fucking retarded._
> That's not what I said.  I said it is only part of the answer.  And I didn't say all guns and ammo.  Just AR-15 type rifles and high capacity magazines would be a big help.  There is no justification for civilian ownership of that type of gun.  It has turned our streets, our schools, our movie theaters and churches into a war zone, because it is a gun designed to kill as many humans as possible as quickly as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THE GODDAMN CONSTITUTION
> You wont fix a goddamn thing with critical thinking skills of a fucking pre-K student.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Constitution doesn't say what type of weapons are allowed.  Speech which can be harmful to others is legally, constitutionally, banned.  Why can't certain types of "arms" be banned as well?
> Really, TN, I expected plenty of name calling today, but not from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt have to. Its very specific. The right to bear arms shall not be infringed. Its not my fault if you cant read.
> Please show me what words are banned in the COTUS
> And i wouldnt have judge your lack of critical thinking if this wasnt just a bunch of knee jerk bullshit that we go through every fucking time.
> Get the states to change our constitution or STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put me on iggy.  I'm not shutting up for you or anyone else.
> But I won't be listening to anymore of your horseshit.
Click to expand...

Im just asking you to THINK and not react. Sorry if thats too complicated or it hurts your sensitivities. 
Screaming, banning, regulating and punishing 99% of the country wont get us anywhere. But at least you will have a reason to continue bitching


----------



## TNHarley

RealDave said:


> Think about this.  The NRA & dumbass Trumpettes want to pass out silencers & make concealed carry permits no longer needed.
> 
> How many of more of those school students would be dead if the shooter utilized a silencer?
> 
> Hundred?  Two Hundred?
> 
> Yet this is what the NRA & the stupid Trumpettes want.
> 
> 
> 
> Pass out guns at the door, rig them with silencers & if a shooter enters the building, we can have 1800 untrained idiots armed to the teeth.  That is the NRA plan.


He shot them as they ran out out into the hallway, dumbfuck
This is what i mean by ignorant mfers reacting and not thinking. A silencer, if anything, would have put his aim off.


----------



## depotoo

News conference-
FBI said they did receive a report to investigate a commenter on YouTube regarding his wanting to shoot up a school, which was the shooter, but never identified who he was.


----------



## depotoo

News conference:  broward north-doctors said 9 received, 1 was shooter, 3 released, 2 deceased, 1critical, 1 stable and one doing well.

Broward main- 7 patients, 2 are critical, 5 released unstable condition.


----------



## mdk

This is how I feel after reading this whole thread:


----------



## SassyIrishLass

mdk said:


> This is how I feel after reading this whole thread:



You expected anything else?


----------



## bodecea

mdk said:


> This is how I feel after reading this whole thread:


And this is where the trumpanzees go "see, knives are dangerous too".


----------



## basquebromance

"If more guns really made you safer, America would be one of the safest places in the world. As it is seven children or teenagers are shot dead on average every day."


----------



## MarcATL

OldLady said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happens all the time here.  Very rare in countries with strong gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We tolerate it
> Shrug...say how bad it is
> Offer Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> Then wait a month or two for the next slaughter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget, we light candles, too.  And leave flowers on the sidewalk.
Click to expand...

Oh yes, let's not forget the sidewalk candles. Shows lots of concern,  and should stave off the next attack.

Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk


----------



## mdk

SassyIrishLass said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I feel after reading this whole thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You expected anything else?
Click to expand...


Not in the least, but I always hope it will be different. It never is.


----------



## mdk

bodecea said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I feel after reading this whole thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is where the trumpanzees go "see, knives are dangerous too".
Click to expand...


Those are pruning shears. lol


----------



## MarcATL

debbiedowner said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could just wait till we have at least a few facts...
> 
> Jesus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The large Muslim population is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fact sucks donkey dick, 1.05% identify with Islam in Parkland.
> 
> Parkland, Florida Religion
Click to expand...

Well that basted has properly branded himself as an untrustworthy hack.

Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk


----------



## basquebromance

"The left demands compelte background searches and multiple layers of permits and licenses to purchase a firearm but says asking voters to show their driver’s license is racist" - Jack Posobiec


----------



## MarcATL

SassyIrishLass said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> A parent just said the shooters name is Nicholas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicholas Cruz is the shooter that the Florida police are looking for.  Description:  5"8' - Ginger - Freckles - Red Hair.
Click to expand...

Sounds like a typical Latino, right?

Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk


----------



## basquebromance

President Trump: "No child, no teacher should ever be in danger in an American school."


----------



## depotoo

News conference:  superintendent yes, we had problems with him,  due to privacy issues won’t discuss and said this is a community issue, not just a school issue.


Scott- already spoken with some legislators to get to work on issues regarding school safety, and things must be done now.


----------



## Lastamender

MarcATL said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could just wait till we have at least a few facts...
> 
> Jesus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The large Muslim population is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fact sucks donkey dick, 1.05% identify with Islam in Parkland.
> 
> Parkland, Florida Religion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that basted has properly branded himself as an untrustworthy hack.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Can't spell bastard?
You can see the concentration of mosques in the immediate area.
Islamic Center in Parkland, FL with Reviews - YP.com


----------



## basquebromance

Florida’s Governor is going to continue to make sure Florida’s mass murderers are the best equipped mass murderers in the world.


----------



## MarcATL

AvgGuyIA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We tolerate it
> Shrug...say how bad it is
> Offer Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> Then wait a month or two for the next slaughter
> 
> 
> 
> u
> Give us armed teachers and students.  Problem solved.
Click to expand...

Yeah...that's the ticket. ROTFLMBAO!

Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk


----------



## basquebromance

Trump says he's making plans to visit Parkland.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

mdk said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I feel after reading this whole thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You expected anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in the least, but I always hope it will be different. It never is.
Click to expand...




MarcATL said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> A parent just said the shooters name is Nicholas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicholas Cruz is the shooter that the Florida police are looking for.  Description:  5"8' - Ginger - Freckles - Red Hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a typical Latino, right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Or adopted....shit for brains


----------



## basquebromance

Watch: Ted Cruz laughs at suggestion of doing anything about gun violence


----------



## depotoo

He was adopted at birth.  Given the name Nikolas de Jesus Cruz by his adoptive parents.





MarcATL said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> A parent just said the shooters name is Nicholas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicholas Cruz is the shooter that the Florida police are looking for.  Description:  5"8' - Ginger - Freckles - Red Hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a typical Latino, right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## basquebromance

Trump: "Answer hate with love, answer cruelty with kindness."


----------



## BlackSand

mdk said:


> This is how I feel after reading this whole thread:



Now why did you go and do that ... You no longer meet the new requirements to own a firearm ... 

.


----------



## mdk

BlackSand said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I feel after reading this whole thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you go and do that ... You no longer meet the new requirements to own a firearm ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Good thing I am better with a bow. lol


----------



## depotoo

FBI also said it was one year ago that they received a report, but could not identify him.  I guess they quickly identified  him today.

In a year they couldn’t, but today they could...  think about that for a minute.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

mdk said:


> This is how I feel after reading this whole thread:




Yep.  You have a bunch of hyper partisan people talking about the wrong issue.

Everybody knew the kid was a violent whack job, and it is likely he had been a violent whack job for quite some time.  Out of the stupid need to be "inclusionary" the school system just kept passing him through with no regards to the effects he was having on everybody else.  

 The issue here is the identification and treatment of mental illness, along with a dysfunctional system that not only refuses to treat the mental illness, but mainstreams the mentally ill because of bureaucratic mandates instead of common sense.


----------



## 2aguy

TNHarley said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Banning guns and ammo is fucking retarded._
> That's not what I said.  I said it is only part of the answer.  And I didn't say all guns and ammo.  Just AR-15 type rifles and high capacity magazines would be a big help.  There is no justification for civilian ownership of that type of gun.  It has turned our streets, our schools, our movie theaters and churches into a war zone, because it is a gun designed to kill as many humans as possible as quickly as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> THE GODDAMN CONSTITUTION
> You wont fix a goddamn thing with critical thinking skills of a fucking pre-K student.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Constitution doesn't say what type of weapons are allowed.  Speech which can be harmful to others is legally, constitutionally, banned.  Why can't certain types of "arms" be banned as well?
> Really, TN, I expected plenty of name calling today, but not from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt have to. Its very specific. The right to bear arms shall not be infringed. Its not my fault if you cant read.
> Please show me what words are banned in the COTUS
> And i wouldnt have judge your lack of critical thinking if this wasnt just a bunch of knee jerk bullshit that we go through every fucking time.
> Get the states to change our constitution or STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot... go scream “fire” in a theater and bitch about your 1st Amendment rights being violated to the cop arresting you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me where the COTUS banned those words.
Click to expand...



This article takes a look at that guys argument about "Fire" in a theater and the 2nd Amendment...

Countering Gun Control Advocates' "No Right is Absolute" Argument - The Truth About Guns



As Second Amendment absolutists say, what part of “shall not be infringed” don’t you understand? Answer: “the right to keep and bear arms.”

Keep means have, as in possess. Bear means to carry on one’s person. And . . . that’s it. The Second Amendment doesn’t prohibit the government from limiting the _use_ of these arms. For example . . .

In Texas, a municipality can ban citizens from discharging a firearm on a tract of land smaller than 10 acres (unless it’s for lawful self-defense). Residents can _keep and bear_firearms on a sub-10 acre plot, but cities can ban them from _shooting_ those guns (unless it’s for lawful self-defense). That’s not unconstitutional.

In contrast, residents who want to carry (i.e. “bear”) a firearm in Texas have to get a government permission slip; requiring an application, fingerprinting, background check, four hours of training, a shooting test and a fee. That is _clearly_ unconstitutional.



----

*Big Bill is correct when he insists that the First Amendment doesn’t protect someone shouting “FIRE!” in a crowded movie house — if doing so causes harm. But you can shout FIRE! if there’s a fire.*

*By the same token, Uncle Sam can’t stop someone from entering a theater because the government has reason to believes the parton might shout FIRE! in a crowded movie house, creating panic and harm. This is no small point . . *

*The First Amendment prohibits prior suppression of free speech.*

*Nothing prohibits the government from holding citizens accountable for the effects of their free speech — save the difficulty proving that a speaker directly, knowingly and maliciously caused harm by his or her speech. Unless it’s something like creating panic or physical harm by falsely and maliciously shouting FIRE! in a crowded movie house.*

The First and Second Amendment forbid the government from _prohibiting_ the keeping and bear arms or the exercise of free speech. They don’t stop the government from punishing citizens whose firearms or speech causes harm AFTER THE FACT.

Our Founding Fathers knew that laws that attempt to stop unwanted activities _before they occur_ are both ineffective and dangerous. Inherently tyrannical.

What would the FFs have made of FBI background checks for gun purchases, ammunitionmagazine limitations, “assault weapons” bans, carry permits, bullet taxes and the like? A constitutional abomination and a direct affront to freedom. Like . . .

Banning the word “FIRE” in case someone might use it in a crowded theater (that wasn’t on fire).

So, in fact, the right to keep and bear arms _is_ absolute, as is the right to free speech.


----------



## 2aguy

Dogmaphobe said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I feel after reading this whole thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  You have a bunch of hyper partisan people talking about the wrong issue.
> 
> Everybody knew the kid was a violent whack job, and it is likely he had been a violent whack job for quite some time.  Out of the stupid need to be "inclusionary" the school system just kept passing him through with no regards to the effects he was having on everybody else.
> 
> The issue here is the identification and treatment of mental illness, along with a dysfunctional system that not only refuses to treat the mental illness, but mainstreams the mentally ill because of bureaucratic mandates instead of common sense.
Click to expand...



The signs were there.......no father in the home, a single mother......obsession with school shootings which he even posted about, and everyone who knew him knew this was going to happen......police contact, FBI contact........


----------



## mdk

2aguy said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I feel after reading this whole thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  You have a bunch of hyper partisan people talking about the wrong issue.
> 
> Everybody knew the kid was a violent whack job, and it is likely he had been a violent whack job for quite some time.  Out of the stupid need to be "inclusionary" the school system just kept passing him through with no regards to the effects he was having on everybody else.
> 
> The issue here is the identification and treatment of mental illness, along with a dysfunctional system that not only refuses to treat the mental illness, but mainstreams the mentally ill because of bureaucratic mandates instead of common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The signs were there.......no father in the home, a single mother......obsession with school shootings which he even posted about, and everyone who knew him knew this was going to happen......police contact, FBI contact........
Click to expand...


She was a single mother b/c her husband had passed away.  She passed away in November.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

2aguy said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I feel after reading this whole thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  You have a bunch of hyper partisan people talking about the wrong issue.
> 
> Everybody knew the kid was a violent whack job, and it is likely he had been a violent whack job for quite some time.  Out of the stupid need to be "inclusionary" the school system just kept passing him through with no regards to the effects he was having on everybody else.
> 
> The issue here is the identification and treatment of mental illness, along with a dysfunctional system that not only refuses to treat the mental illness, but mainstreams the mentally ill because of bureaucratic mandates instead of common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The signs were there.......no father in the home, a single mother......obsession with school shootings which he even posted about, and everyone who knew him knew this was going to happen......police contact, FBI contact........
Click to expand...

exactly


----------



## Marianne

NotfooledbyW said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same story over and over again. Just like Lanza everybody knew the kid was batshit crazy and yet nothing was done. And just as predictable is the liberal response with Sen. Chris Murphy screaming about gun control. How stupid is our society that we keep running back to the same useless solution of gun control rather then attack the real issue of why is our society producing people like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sen Chris Murphy's solution is not useless, specifically when compared to yours. Limiting easy access to military assault style weapons in any capacity would reduce or prevent the type of mass shootings where  these 'glorified' weapons are used.
> 
> You seek to 'attack' why our society produces people who get swept up in the gun cult mentality and then use weapons designed only to kill humans rapidly but you won't question why our society values the glorified glut of mass-kill weapons over the value of school kids lives.
> 
> Why is that. Are you in the Assault Weapon Cult?
Click to expand...


Oh dear where do I begin. Gun control is like putting a bandaid on a laceration; it won't work. Blaming guns is the easy out rather than blame the true culprit which is our fucked up society.

1.Assault weapons have been with us for over a century mass shootings have not and certainly not mass shootings in schools. 
Thompson submachine gun - Wikipedia

2.The alleged "gun cult mentality"as you erroneously put it has also been with us since the inception of this country. Mass shootings have not. 
Second Amendment to the United States Constitution - Wikipedia

3.Limiting guns and access to assault weapons will not prevent violence. Look at Chicago which has strict gun control but also lots of gang activity. Criminals don't care about your gun laws because criminals, by definition, don't care about the law at all. Want a better example? Heroine,cocaine,marijuana,meth are all against the law yet we still have addicts. Then there's that little experiment called Prohibition that we tried in the 1920's. Yeah that went well didn't it? Prohibition in the United States - Wikipedia
Chicago: 2017 shootings near 300

"Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results." Albert Einstein


----------



## BlackSand

mdk said:


> Good thing I am better with a bow. lol



Pfft ... The last time I went bow hunting was terrible.
Oh I saw deer ... Six at about 200 yards ... 

I will keep the bow for fishing though.

.


----------



## RealDave

TNHarley said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about this.  The NRA & dumbass Trumpettes want to pass out silencers & make concealed carry permits no longer needed.
> 
> How many of more of those school students would be dead if the shooter utilized a silencer?
> 
> Hundred?  Two Hundred?
> 
> Yet this is what the NRA & the stupid Trumpettes want.
> 
> 
> 
> Pass out guns at the door, rig them with silencers & if a shooter enters the building, we can have 1800 untrained idiots armed to the teeth.  That is the NRA plan.
> 
> 
> 
> He shot them as they ran out out into the hallway, dumbfuck
> This is what i mean by ignorant mfers reacting and not thinking. A silencer, if anything, would have put his aim off.
Click to expand...


Look you stupid fuck, other students fled or hod when they HEARD THE FUCKING SHOTS.

My God you people are dumber than shit.


----------



## TNHarley

RealDave said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about this.  The NRA & dumbass Trumpettes want to pass out silencers & make concealed carry permits no longer needed.
> 
> How many of more of those school students would be dead if the shooter utilized a silencer?
> 
> Hundred?  Two Hundred?
> 
> Yet this is what the NRA & the stupid Trumpettes want.
> 
> 
> 
> Pass out guns at the door, rig them with silencers & if a shooter enters the building, we can have 1800 untrained idiots armed to the teeth.  That is the NRA plan.
> 
> 
> 
> He shot them as they ran out out into the hallway, dumbfuck
> This is what i mean by ignorant mfers reacting and not thinking. A silencer, if anything, would have put his aim off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look you stupid fuck, other students fled or hod when they HEARD THE FUCKING SHOTS.
> 
> My God you people are dumber than shit.
Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## depotoo

He was expelled from one school in the district, rumors of it having to do with a weapon, yet sent to another within the same district.  Supposedly there was also a mental health referral. Friends of the mother said she had struggled with him for years.





Dogmaphobe said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I feel after reading this whole thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  You have a bunch of hyper partisan people talking about the wrong issue.
> 
> Everybody knew the kid was a violent whack job, and it is likely he had been a violent whack job for quite some time.  Out of the stupid need to be "inclusionary" the school system just kept passing him through with no regards to the effects he was having on everybody else.
> 
> The issue here is the identification and treatment of mental illness, along with a dysfunctional system that not only refuses to treat the mental illness, but mainstreams the mentally ill because of bureaucratic mandates instead of common sense.
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

Show us where anyone has suggested everyone in a school be armed.   





RealDave said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about this.  The NRA & dumbass Trumpettes want to pass out silencers & make concealed carry permits no longer needed.
> 
> How many of more of those school students would be dead if the shooter utilized a silencer?
> 
> Hundred?  Two Hundred?
> 
> Yet this is what the NRA & the stupid Trumpettes want.
> 
> 
> 
> Pass out guns at the door, rig them with silencers & if a shooter enters the building, we can have 1800 untrained idiots armed to the teeth.  That is the NRA plan.
> 
> 
> 
> He shot them as they ran out out into the hallway, dumbfuck
> This is what i mean by ignorant mfers reacting and not thinking. A silencer, if anything, would have put his aim off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look you stupid fuck, other students fled or hod when they HEARD THE FUCKING SHOTS.
> 
> My God you people are dumber than shit.
Click to expand...


----------



## RealDave

TNHarley said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about this.  The NRA & dumbass Trumpettes want to pass out silencers & make concealed carry permits no longer needed.
> 
> How many of more of those school students would be dead if the shooter utilized a silencer?
> 
> Hundred?  Two Hundred?
> 
> Yet this is what the NRA & the stupid Trumpettes want.
> 
> 
> 
> Pass out guns at the door, rig them with silencers & if a shooter enters the building, we can have 1800 untrained idiots armed to the teeth.  That is the NRA plan.
> 
> 
> 
> He shot them as they ran out out into the hallway, dumbfuck
> This is what i mean by ignorant mfers reacting and not thinking. A silencer, if anything, would have put his aim off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look you stupid fuck, other students fled or hod when they HEARD THE FUCKING SHOTS.
> 
> My God you people are dumber than shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
Click to expand...

Yea, well shove it up your ass.  You were too fucking stupid to realize that the noise of the gun shots alerted other students to leave or take cover.  This is how fucking stupid you people really are.


----------



## TNHarley

RealDave said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about this.  The NRA & dumbass Trumpettes want to pass out silencers & make concealed carry permits no longer needed.
> 
> How many of more of those school students would be dead if the shooter utilized a silencer?
> 
> Hundred?  Two Hundred?
> 
> Yet this is what the NRA & the stupid Trumpettes want.
> 
> 
> 
> Pass out guns at the door, rig them with silencers & if a shooter enters the building, we can have 1800 untrained idiots armed to the teeth.  That is the NRA plan.
> 
> 
> 
> He shot them as they ran out out into the hallway, dumbfuck
> This is what i mean by ignorant mfers reacting and not thinking. A silencer, if anything, would have put his aim off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look you stupid fuck, other students fled or hod when they HEARD THE FUCKING SHOTS.
> 
> My God you people are dumber than shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, well shove it up your ass.  You were too fucking stupid to realize that the noise of the gun shots alerted other students to leave or take cover.  This is how fucking stupid you people really are.
Click to expand...

IKR? The screams and people yelling "he is shooting us" wouldnt have happened. 
Here is a quote from one of the students
"All she said she heard was screaming. Her and her friends decided to hide in the closet."


----------



## rightwinger

basquebromance said:


> Trump: "Answer hate with love, answer cruelty with kindness."



Touching


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

basquebromance said:


> "The left demands compelte background searches and multiple layers of permits and licenses to purchase a firearm but says asking voters to show their driver’s license is racist" - Jack Posobiec


*Jack Posobiec* (/pəˈsoʊbɪk/ _pə-SOW-bik_; born 1985) is an American alt-right[1][2][3] internet activist, conspiracy theorist,[4][5] and self-described journalist, known primarily for his controversial and pro-Donald Trump comments on Twitter.


----------



## BlackSand

RealDave said:


> Think about this.  The NRA & dumbass Trumpettes want to pass out silencers & make concealed carry permits no longer needed.
> 
> How many of more of those school students would be dead if the shooter utilized a silencer?
> 
> Hundred?  Two Hundred?
> 
> Yet this is what the NRA & the stupid Trumpettes want.
> 
> 
> 
> Pass out guns at the door, rig them with silencers & if a shooter enters the building, we can have 1800 untrained idiots armed to the teeth.  That is the NRA plan.



Not too terribly long ago when I was in high school it wasn't uncommon for people to have firearms in their vehicles.
Shit ... It wasn't uncommon to get out of school and go hunting.

Yeah dumbass ... There were students with guns all over the place and people weren't getting shot.
Ask yourself what changed ... Stupid, nit-wit, snowflake Progressive policies changed the children ... They didn't change the guns.

.


----------



## depotoo

Explosives were found in the mobile home in Lantana. From 7news.


----------



## bodecea

basquebromance said:


> Gun violence in the United States is... (CBS poll, December)
> Democrats
> A crisis 48%
> Very serious 32%
> Not serious 19%
> 
> Republicans
> A crisis 16%
> Very serious 42%
> Not serious 41%


So...not serious.   Ok.


----------



## Flopper

basquebromance said:


> why can we protect our money in banks with armed men but we cant protect our children in schools?!


*Because people try to protect what they value most*


----------



## TemplarKormac




----------



## rightwinger

depotoo said:


> He was expelled from one school in the district, rumors of it having to do with a weapon, yet sent to another within the same district.  Supposedly there was also a mental health referral. Friends of the mother said she had struggled with him for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I feel after reading this whole thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  You have a bunch of hyper partisan people talking about the wrong issue.
> 
> Everybody knew the kid was a violent whack job, and it is likely he had been a violent whack job for quite some time.  Out of the stupid need to be "inclusionary" the school system just kept passing him through with no regards to the effects he was having on everybody else.
> 
> The issue here is the identification and treatment of mental illness, along with a dysfunctional system that not only refuses to treat the mental illness, but mainstreams the mentally ill because of bureaucratic mandates instead of common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Seems to be common

So many of these shooters are looked at as "creepy" by everyone who knows them, yet we have no way to keep guns out of their hands

A bartender can look at a patron and say he has had too much to drink and refuse to serve him

Yet a gun dealer can't look at one of these kids and say he is too freak'n creepy to sell a gun to


----------



## Skull Pilot

AVG-JOE said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1966, Charles Whitman went to the observation deck of the Texas Tower and killed 13 people  and injured 31
> This was a time when our maniacs were more concerned with assassinations than mass killing to get your name in the newspapers
> 
> It was not till Columbine that the idea of using your assault weapon to slaughter as many people as you can took off
> 
> Since then we have had one senseless killing after another
> 
> 
> 
> So killing 13 with a single shot or small capacity internal magazine is some how more acceptable to you than killing with a semiautomatic rifle?
> 
> And let's just state for the record that less than 1% of murders take place in mass shooting events and rifles of any kind are used in only about 2% of all murders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every little bit helps
> 
> Mass killings are acts of terror ...why do we continue to provide them with the tools that maximize their killing ability?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't provide guns to anyone.
> 
> And the fact that I happen to own guns has absolutely nothing to do with murders, mass shooting or suicides
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most legal gun owners never shoot or kill anyone.  These people are just full of hyperbole, trying to blame ALL gun owners for the actions of some crazy peeps.
> 
> So, if they can do that, then we can do the same with Muslims.  It is about faith (religion) which is a constitutional right (like the 2nd amendment), yet some of these people are ABUSING it and using it as an excuse (an ideology) to kill or terrorize others.
> 
> And THIS is just one more facet of banning things because of what some loons might do.  You cannot control the loony people with laws.  It is just a fact of life that there are going to be some crazy people in life who will freak out and do some terrible things.  It is a flaw of the human condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The beauty of this incident is the clear cut responsibility.  We, The People allowed this particular crazy to obtain an AR-15 and all the ammo he could carry.
> 
> We can't deny people their rights based on what they might do, but We can limit the scope of dangerous toys available in general, and We can do a better job of vetting and properly licensing who can and who cannot own and operate such dangerous tools, toys and machines.
Click to expand...


I take no responsibility for what this guy did because I have absolutely no culpability


----------



## Skull Pilot

AVG-JOE said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's NOT the guns, it's the fucked up policies of the Left causing this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which policies, exactly?  The desire to see more limited access to AR-15's in general, or the push for the kind of background check that would NEVER have allowed that kid to get any kind of gun in his hands, let alone an AR-15?
> 
> Which policies, exactly?  Please be specific......
> 
> This one was preventable and that will always be on us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MOST guns that are used to commit crimes are obtained illegally.  Besides that, a lot of these loons don't have any "background" to speak of.  So what kind of background checks are going to stop someone who doesn't have a criminal history from obtaining a weapon of their choice?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter.
> 
> The AR-15 used by Nicholas Cruz on 02-14-2018 was owned legally by him.
> 
> *How could THIS mass killing be prevented?  *
> 
> From what I'm hearing, a decent background check into his school record should have prevented the transaction - why did it not?
Click to expand...


Gee I don't know maybe they could have locked the fucking doors


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was expelled from one school in the district, rumors of it having to do with a weapon, yet sent to another within the same district.  Supposedly there was also a mental health referral. Friends of the mother said she had struggled with him for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I feel after reading this whole thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  You have a bunch of hyper partisan people talking about the wrong issue.
> 
> Everybody knew the kid was a violent whack job, and it is likely he had been a violent whack job for quite some time.  Out of the stupid need to be "inclusionary" the school system just kept passing him through with no regards to the effects he was having on everybody else.
> 
> The issue here is the identification and treatment of mental illness, along with a dysfunctional system that not only refuses to treat the mental illness, but mainstreams the mentally ill because of bureaucratic mandates instead of common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems to be common
> 
> So many of these shooters are looked at as "creepy" by everyone who knows them, yet we have no way to keep guns out of their hands
> 
> A bartender can look at a patron and say he has had too much to drink and refuse to serve him
> 
> Yet a gun dealer can't look at one of these kids and say he is too freak'n creepy to sell a gun to
Click to expand...

Being creepy isn't illegal.  He passed the background checks when he bought his guns didn't he?


----------



## AVG-JOE

TNHarley said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter.
> 
> The AR-15 used by Nicholas Cruz on 02-14-2018 was owned legally by him.
> 
> How could THIS mass killing be prevented?
> 
> From what I'm hearing, a decent background check into his school record should have prevented the transaction - why did it not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said it and yet it flies right by you.
> 
> The required background check is the government's response to gun violence.
> It is already against the law for crazy people to own firearms.
> The FBI was warned about this person.
> 
> It's pretty clear the government and all its wisdom/laws ... Completely Failed.
> 
> How long are you going to keep trusting them to do anything correctly?
> How much power are you willing to grant an entity that has proven to be a complete and utter failure?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it not possible to simply change what failed?
> 
> The real world is not so black-and-white - background checks should have prevented this one, the 'Vegas shooting could have only been stopped by limiting hardware.
> 
> The answer is to do both and do so with teeth.
> 
> `​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "limiting hardware"
> How about we limit words too? Or rights to worship? Or any other liberties GUARANTEED to us by our Constitution?
> There are problems with every right. Only morons think freedom is free.
Click to expand...


Loving the role of Capt. Obvious here I'll point out that We already limit hardware.

You can waive your copy of The Second in the face of any legal dealer of arms (and there are PLENTY) and you still can't buy a tank, no matter how many pennies you saved up for the transaction.


It is not unconstitutional for Us to limit access to hardware, We already do.  Next is to refine the list.

I don't need a tank for my personal defense, if the shit is hitting the fan that badly I pay taxes to rely on The US Marines for that kind of conflict.

Because I'm lucky enough to have been born in America, I don't need an AR-15 for my personal defense.  The AR-15 is strictly an offensive weapon and there is no reason We The People should not restrict access to it.

In this particular shooting, the fact of young Mr Cruz having access to ANY weapons is the "Shame on Us" moment, but his choice of weapon IS relevant to the body count.


`​


----------



## Skull Pilot

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bomb making wont be that tricky if it became the norm
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even realize how stupid this line of argument is?
> Do you build bombs for fun and pleasure in your garage?  Do you go set them off in the cow pasture on Sundays for recreation?
> Just because we know to buy fertilizer, what then?  How do you set it off?  How much poop do you need to blow up a building the size of the federal building in OK?
> I have a feeling if nutcases couldn't go to the sporting goods store and purchase a rifle, they would just grumble and grouse and dream of mayhem rather than committing it.  99% of the time, anyway.  Even making AR15's illegal isn't going to solve the problem 100%.
> Pogo is right--it isn't simply a matter of outlawing this gun or that, or making it harder to own one.  There is a lot more to it, in many different areas: law enforcement, media, figuring out why in hell so many people are going off the rails and supporting solutions that prevent it.  Nothing is going to change over night.  It's not a magic wand solution.   But we have to get started or we'll never get anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not stupid. It if became a norm, materials and knowledge would be more accessible. Hek, we have books that show how to make bombs out of 3 ingredients.
> I agree with the last part. Banning guns and ammo is fucking retarded. It wont do anything.
> To get started, you have to have somewhere to start. Where is that starting position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, let's start somewhere.
> Do you agree that children in our society are bathed in gun violence through media and video games?  Graphic depictions of human beings being killed with guns?
> Would you oppose strictly limiting those graphic depictions in movies, games and using general societal disapproval to teach children that guns are not for taking human life?
Click to expand...

So we start by restricting freedom of speech?


----------



## Skull Pilot

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bomb making wont be that tricky if it became the norm
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even realize how stupid this line of argument is?
> Do you build bombs for fun and pleasure in your garage?  Do you go set them off in the cow pasture on Sundays for recreation?
> Just because we know to buy fertilizer, what then?  How do you set it off?  How much poop do you need to blow up a building the size of the federal building in OK?
> I have a feeling if nutcases couldn't go to the sporting goods store and purchase a rifle, they would just grumble and grouse and dream of mayhem rather than committing it.  99% of the time, anyway.  Even making AR15's illegal isn't going to solve the problem 100%.
> Pogo is right--it isn't simply a matter of outlawing this gun or that, or making it harder to own one.  There is a lot more to it, in many different areas: law enforcement, media, figuring out why in hell so many people are going off the rails and supporting solutions that prevent it.  Nothing is going to change over night.  It's not a magic wand solution.   But we have to get started or we'll never get anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not stupid. It if became a norm, materials and knowledge would be more accessible. Hek, we have books that show how to make bombs out of 3 ingredients.
> I agree with the last part. Banning guns and ammo is fucking retarded. It wont do anything.
> To get started, you have to have somewhere to start. Where is that starting position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, let's start somewhere.
> Do you agree that children in our society are bathed in gun violence through media and video games?  Graphic depictions of human beings being killed with guns?
> Would you oppose strictly limiting those graphic depictions in movies, games and using general societal disapproval to teach children that guns are not for taking human life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _teach children that guns are not for taking human life?_
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about strict limits on movies, television shows and video games that portray human on human gun violence?
Click to expand...

What about books with violent content ?


----------



## TNHarley

AVG-JOE said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter.
> 
> The AR-15 used by Nicholas Cruz on 02-14-2018 was owned legally by him.
> 
> How could THIS mass killing be prevented?
> 
> From what I'm hearing, a decent background check into his school record should have prevented the transaction - why did it not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said it and yet it flies right by you.
> 
> The required background check is the government's response to gun violence.
> It is already against the law for crazy people to own firearms.
> The FBI was warned about this person.
> 
> It's pretty clear the government and all its wisdom/laws ... Completely Failed.
> 
> How long are you going to keep trusting them to do anything correctly?
> How much power are you willing to grant an entity that has proven to be a complete and utter failure?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it not possible to simply change what failed?
> 
> The real world is not so black-and-white - background checks should have prevented this one, the 'Vegas shooting could have only been stopped by limiting hardware.
> 
> The answer is to do both and do so with teeth.
> 
> `​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "limiting hardware"
> How about we limit words too? Or rights to worship? Or any other liberties GUARANTEED to us by our Constitution?
> There are problems with every right. Only morons think freedom is free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Loving the role of Capt. Obvious here I'll point out that We already limit hardware.
> 
> You can waive your copy of The Second in the face of any legal dealer of arms (and there are PLENTY) and you still can't buy a tank, no matter how many pennies you saved up for the transaction.
> 
> 
> It is not unconstitutional for Us to limit access to hardware, We already do.  Next is to refine the list.
> 
> I don't need a tank for my personal defense, if the shit is hitting the fan that badly I pay taxes to rely on The US Marines for that kind of conflict.
> 
> Because I'm lucky enough to have been born in America, I don't need an AR-15 for my personal defense.  The AR-15 is strictly an offensive weapon and there is no reason We The People should not restrict access to it.
> 
> In this particular shooting, the fact of young Mr Cruz having access to ANY weapons is the "Shame on Us" moment, but his choice of weapon IS relevant to the body count.
> 
> 
> `​
Click to expand...

Tanks are legal...
I understand we already have limitations, that wasnt my point.
It isnt about YOU. It is about US.
I disagree. It takes 3 seconds to reload a pistol with a 10 round chamber. Less than that if you practice.
Offensive weapons are for us to defend ourselves. The second is there to defend ourselves. Mostly from the govt.
The 2nd is the most important. It keeps all the others in check.


----------



## Skull Pilot

RealDave said:


> Think about this.  The NRA & dumbass Trumpettes want to pass out silencers & make concealed carry permits no longer needed.
> 
> How many of more of those school students would be dead if the shooter utilized a silencer?
> 
> Hundred?  Two Hundred?
> 
> Yet this is what the NRA & the stupid Trumpettes want.
> 
> 
> 
> Pass out guns at the door, rig them with silencers & if a shooter enters the building, we can have 1800 untrained idiots armed to the teeth.  That is the NRA plan.


If you can legally purchase a gun why do you need a permit to carry it?


----------



## Skull Pilot

basquebromance said:


> President Trump: "No child, no teacher should ever be in danger in an American school."


Which is why the doors should be locked and entry denied to anyone who has no legitimate business on school grounds

This piece of shit just walked into a school through an open door and people want to say it's the gun's fault.

WTF is the matter with you people?


----------



## Flopper

2aguy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because every year there are almost 1,000 gun deaths in a city with the strictest gun control laws in the country. It is the poster child for the failure of gun control laws and the pandering by the liberal Democrats to the demographics that are the by far main perpetrators of crimes.
> 
> However, if your point is that Chicago is not the only Democrat run big city shithole in the US then you are correct. Just look at an election result map from 2016 and the blue splotches are where most of the gun crimes take place. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Because those are WHERE PEOPLE ACTUALLY LIVE.
> 
> Chicago doesn't have strict gun laws.  We haven't since 2010 when the Heller and McDonald decisions overturned our gun laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....they have strict gun control laws......and it isn't law abiding gun owners doing the shooting in Chicago...it is teenagers who can't buy, own or carry guns who are doing the killing......no gun stores, no gun ranges in Chicago...also, Baltimore has even more extreme gun control and has a higher murder rate than even New York City with a tiny, tiny population...
Click to expand...

*Politically, strong gun control laws are just not in cards and neither is arming teachers.  What is doable, if we want to commit the resources is keeping guns out the schools.  It would require metal detectors, and additions security at the schools and actually enforcing current school security.  The cost would be in billions but we are spending about 10 billion dollars a year trying secure our airports.

I've taught in public schools and worked in school administration and can tell you, school security is a joke.  Signs say, "visitors must report the office" or "visitor permit required".  I've entered hundreds of schools and have never been asked for a permit and or even questioned in any way.  Retail stores have better security than most schools.   *


----------



## AVG-JOE

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, let's start somewhere.
> Do you agree that children in our society are bathed in gun violence through media and video games?  Graphic depictions of human beings being killed with guns?
> Would you oppose strictly limiting those graphic depictions in movies, games and using general societal disapproval to teach children that guns are not for taking human life?
> 
> 
> 
> _teach children that guns are not for taking human life?_
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about strict limits on movies, television shows and video games that portray human on human gun violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. That should fall on the parents. Not all kids are mentally weak enough to be deluded by fantasy.
> Not to mention, adults enjoy that stuff too.
> Besides, i think the bigger problem is the violence itself. The gun is just a tool used for the bigger scheme of things.
> In order to solve a problem you dont understand, you will have to think outside the box. This simple, egregious thinking wont get us anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your out of the box thinking, since you understand the problem so well?
Click to expand...




2aguy said:


> The FBI was warned about this kid back in September.......he had all the signs.....lack of a father, single mother raising him till she died 2 months ago......obvious social media examples showing fascination with mass murder.....the kids who knew him predicted this....there needs to be new techniques for dealing with these known threats...



  "Oh!"  "I know!" 
How about an actual background check that should have taken one glance at his school records and gone  



`​


----------



## DigitalDrifter

AVG-JOE said:


> None of which reduces the role of We, the People in allowing the transaction resulting in that crazy young fucker owning an AR-15 and all the ammo he can carry.
> 
> Nor does it reduce in any way the sadness.



You do realize that an AR is a semi-auto like most deer rifles?


----------



## Skull Pilot

Flopper said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because every year there are almost 1,000 gun deaths in a city with the strictest gun control laws in the country. It is the poster child for the failure of gun control laws and the pandering by the liberal Democrats to the demographics that are the by far main perpetrators of crimes.
> 
> However, if your point is that Chicago is not the only Democrat run big city shithole in the US then you are correct. Just look at an election result map from 2016 and the blue splotches are where most of the gun crimes take place. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Because those are WHERE PEOPLE ACTUALLY LIVE.
> 
> Chicago doesn't have strict gun laws.  We haven't since 2010 when the Heller and McDonald decisions overturned our gun laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....they have strict gun control laws......and it isn't law abiding gun owners doing the shooting in Chicago...it is teenagers who can't buy, own or carry guns who are doing the killing......no gun stores, no gun ranges in Chicago...also, Baltimore has even more extreme gun control and has a higher murder rate than even New York City with a tiny, tiny population...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Politically, strong gun control laws are just not in cards and neither is arming teachers.  What is doable, if we want to commit the resources is keeping guns out the schools.  It would require metal detectors, and additions security at the schools.  The cost would be in billions but we are spending about 10 billion dollars a year trying secure our airports.
> 
> I've taught in public schools and worked in school administration and can tell you, school security is a joke.  Signs say, "visitors must report the office" or "visitor permit required".  I've entered hundreds of schools and have never been asked for a permit and or even questioned in anyway.  Retail stores have better security than most schools.   *
Click to expand...


We can start by locking the doors and knowing who exactly is supposed to be in the building..  It seems to me these people who shoot up schools just walk in undetected.


----------



## BlackSand

AVG-JOE said:


> Loving the role of Capt. Obvious here I'll point out that We already limit hardware.
> 
> You can waive your copy of The Second in the face of any legal dealer of arms (and there are PLENTY) and you still can't buy a tank, no matter how many pennies you saved up for the transaction.
> 
> 
> It is not unconstitutional for Us to limit access to hardware, We already do.  Next is to refine the list.
> 
> I don't need a tank for my personal defense, if the shit is hitting the fan that badly I pay taxes to rely on The US Marines for that kind of conflict.
> 
> Because I'm lucky enough to have been born in America, I don't need an AR-15 for my personal defense.  The AR-15 is strictly an offensive weapon and there is no reason We The People should not restrict access to it.
> 
> In this particular shooting, the fact of young Mr Cruz having access to ANY weapons is the "Shame on Us" moment, but his choice of weapon IS relevant to the body count.
> 
> 
> `​



You aren't the People ... You are a person Captain Obvious ... 
I don't think the People have any doubt you want to grant the federal government the power to further disarm the citizenry.

My guess is that it will be too late before your recognize your folly ... Captain Obvious.

.


----------



## basquebromance

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The left demands compelte background searches and multiple layers of permits and licenses to purchase a firearm but says asking voters to show their driver’s license is racist" - Jack Posobiec
> 
> 
> 
> *Jack Posobiec* (/pəˈsoʊbɪk/ _pə-SOW-bik_; born 1985) is an American alt-right[1][2][3] internet activist, conspiracy theorist,[4][5] and self-described journalist, known primarily for his controversial and pro-Donald Trump comments on Twitter.
Click to expand...


so?


----------



## AVG-JOE

DigitalDrifter said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of which reduces the role of We, the People in allowing the transaction resulting in that crazy young fucker owning an AR-15 and all the ammo he can carry.
> 
> Nor does it reduce in any way the sadness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that an AR is a semi-auto like most deer rifles?
Click to expand...


Whatever.  I know what it's used for.  I can't remember the last mass shooting that didn't involve an AR-15.  

I like my guns... as long as I can maintain my license from the People of Florida to carry one, I will have a 9mm on my hip... but I see no use for an AR-15 other than play and assault.

I can appreciate the desire to play with one, I've shot one and had fun, but there is no reason that access can't be restricted to folks who can pass a concealed carry license at minimum.

Florida vetted me pretty hard when I was granted my CC permit.  There's no reason that access to some weapons and accessories couldn't be limited to CC holders.


`​


----------



## DigitalDrifter

AVG-JOE said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of which reduces the role of We, the People in allowing the transaction resulting in that crazy young fucker owning an AR-15 and all the ammo he can carry.
> 
> Nor does it reduce in any way the sadness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that an AR is a semi-auto like most deer rifles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever.  I know what it's used for.  I can't remember the last mass shooting that didn't involve an AR-15.
> 
> I like my guns... as long as I can maintain my license from the People of Florida to carry one, I will have a 9mm on my hip... but I see no use for an AR-15 other than play and assault.
> 
> I can appreciate the desire to play with one, I've shot one and had fun, but there is no reason that access can't be restricted to folks who can pass a concealed carry license at minimum.
> 
> Florida vetted me pretty hard when I was granted my CC permit.  There's no reason that access to some weapons and accessories couldn't be limited to CC holders.
> 
> 
> `​
Click to expand...


That's worth discussing.


----------



## AVG-JOE

AVG-JOE said:


> Loving the role of Capt. Obvious here I'll point out that We already limit hardware.
> 
> You can waive your copy of The Second in the face of any legal dealer of arms (and there are PLENTY) and you still can't buy a tank, no matter how many pennies you saved up for the transaction.
> 
> 
> It is not unconstitutional for Us to limit access to hardware, We already do.  Next is to refine the list.
> 
> I don't need a tank for my personal defense, if the shit is hitting the fan that badly I pay taxes to rely on The US Marines for that kind of conflict.
> 
> Because I'm lucky enough to have been born in America, I don't need an AR-15 for my personal defense.  The AR-15 is strictly an offensive weapon and there is no reason We The People should not restrict access to it.
> 
> In this particular shooting, the fact of young Mr Cruz having access to ANY weapons is the "Shame on Us" moment, but his choice of weapon IS relevant to the body count.





BlackSand said:


> You aren't the People ... You are a person Captain Obvious ...
> I don't think the People have any doubt you want to grant the federal government the power to further disarm the citizenry.
> 
> My guess is that it will be too late before your recognize your folly ... Captain Obvious.



  It's a fun experiment - replace the word 'government' with 'We, The People' in reading and conversation....


We, The People already limit hardware and access.  We're just doing a piss-poor job because We've been hamstrung by industry using the politics of fear to maintain a cash flow flowing just the way it is.

Profit from gun sales is the only reason that I can think of why We, The People can't restrict ownership of AR-15's to people who hold concealed carry permits and have been vetted by their state.


`​


----------



## rightwinger

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was expelled from one school in the district, rumors of it having to do with a weapon, yet sent to another within the same district.  Supposedly there was also a mental health referral. Friends of the mother said she had struggled with him for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I feel after reading this whole thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  You have a bunch of hyper partisan people talking about the wrong issue.
> 
> Everybody knew the kid was a violent whack job, and it is likely he had been a violent whack job for quite some time.  Out of the stupid need to be "inclusionary" the school system just kept passing him through with no regards to the effects he was having on everybody else.
> 
> The issue here is the identification and treatment of mental illness, along with a dysfunctional system that not only refuses to treat the mental illness, but mainstreams the mentally ill because of bureaucratic mandates instead of common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems to be common
> 
> So many of these shooters are looked at as "creepy" by everyone who knows them, yet we have no way to keep guns out of their hands
> 
> A bartender can look at a patron and say he has had too much to drink and refuse to serve him
> 
> Yet a gun dealer can't look at one of these kids and say he is too freak'n creepy to sell a gun to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being creepy isn't illegal.  He passed the background checks when he bought his guns didn't he?
Click to expand...


He most certainly did.....and was able to buy the weapon he needed to shoot up a school


----------



## TheGreenHornet

Cruz complained often about bullying on campus and "had beef with one kid."

Watford's older brother, Mike, who graduated from Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School in 2016, told BuzzFeed News that Cruz often said "how tired he was of everyone picking on him and the staff doing nothing about it."

Instead of zeroing in on what actually motivates these shooters time and again.....'bullying'....the mainstream media just wants to harp about gun control....why are schools not held accountable for all the bullying that goes on....it is not like the teachers do not know about it.....they simply ignore it.  Why is that the case?


----------



## BlackSand

AVG-JOE said:


> It's a fun experiment - replace the word 'government' with 'We, The People' in reading and conversation....
> 
> 
> We, The People already limit hardware and access.  We're just doing a piss-poor job because We've been hamstrung by industry using the politics of fear to maintain a cash flow flowing just the way it is.
> 
> Profit from gun sales is the only reason that I can think of why We, The People can't restrict ownership of AR-15's to people who hold concealed carry permits and have been vetted by their state.
> 
> 
> `​



Who exactly do you think is trying to exploit a policy of fear to achieve their aspirations ... Captain Obvious?

.


----------



## depotoo

Heck, when I was in school every truck in the school parking lot had a gun rack, most with rifles on them.  No problem with school shootings.  No one breaking into the trucks to steal the rifles.  We did have 4h clubs, which taught gun safety and responsibility.


BlackSand said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about this.  The NRA & dumbass Trumpettes want to pass out silencers & make concealed carry permits no longer needed.
> 
> How many of more of those school students would be dead if the shooter utilized a silencer?
> 
> Hundred?  Two Hundred?
> 
> Yet this is what the NRA & the stupid Trumpettes want.
> 
> 
> 
> Pass out guns at the door, rig them with silencers & if a shooter enters the building, we can have 1800 untrained idiots armed to the teeth.  That is the NRA plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too terribly long ago when I was in high school it wasn't uncommon for people to have firearms in their vehicles.
> Shit ... It wasn't uncommon to get out of school and go hunting.
> 
> Yeah dumbass ... There were students with guns all over the place and people weren't getting shot.
> Ask yourself what changed ... Stupid, nit-wit, snowflake Progressive policies changed the children ... They didn't change the guns.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TheGreenHornet

depotoo said:


> Heck, when I was in school every truck in the school parking lot had a gun rack, most with rifles on them.  No problem with school shootings.  No one breaking into the trucks to steal the rifles.  We did have 4h clubs, which taught gun safety and responsibility.
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about this.  The NRA & dumbass Trumpettes want to pass out silencers & make concealed carry permits no longer needed.
> 
> How many of more of those school students would be dead if the shooter utilized a silencer?
> 
> Hundred?  Two Hundred?
> 
> Yet this is what the NRA & the stupid Trumpettes want.
> 
> 
> 
> Pass out guns at the door, rig them with silencers & if a shooter enters the building, we can have 1800 untrained idiots armed to the teeth.  That is the NRA plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too terribly long ago when I was in high school it wasn't uncommon for people to have firearms in their vehicles.
> Shit ... It wasn't uncommon to get out of school and go hunting.
> 
> Yeah dumbass ... There were students with guns all over the place and people weren't getting shot.
> Ask yourself what changed ... Stupid, nit-wit, snowflake Progressive policies changed the children ... They didn't change the guns.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The liberals and the mainstream media contribute to the problem and in fact are part of the problem....they definitely are not the part of any solution.   By failing to zero in on what motivates these shooters they do their best to distract the public by putting out the red herring of gun control simply because that is part of the liberal agenda and thus the real problem gets ignored.  Time and again we see this....thus no progress to prevent these incidents is made and this epidemic of shooting at schools will therefore continue unabated.

What needs to be done:  Institute a vigorous policy in our public schools of identyfing bullying and who the perps are....once the bullys are identified their parents should be notified and they should be required to attend a meeting at the public school with their bully kid and a psychologist and school officials should educate them on what bullying is and how their kid has been bullying other kids....a rigorous policy should be put in place to make sure the bullying stops aka suspension of bullys or if required to kick them out of school and possibly make it a criminal offense if the bully continues such behavior.


----------



## RealDave

DigitalDrifter said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of which reduces the role of We, the People in allowing the transaction resulting in that crazy young fucker owning an AR-15 and all the ammo he can carry.
> 
> Nor does it reduce in any way the sadness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that an AR is a semi-auto like most deer rifles?
Click to expand...

OMG Here we go,.  A pretend gun expert is ging to make this stuipid argument once again.

I have hunting rifles.  They do not come with the option of a 150 round magazine & are not semi automatic.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

* Shooter Belonged to White Supremacist Group *
February 15, 2018 at 1:13 pm EST
“Nikolas Cruz, the alleged gunman who killed 17 people at a Florida high school on Wednesday, trained with a white-supremacist group,” its leader told the Daily Beast.
Said Jordan Jereb, captain of the Republic of Florida: “He probably used that training to do what he did yesterday. Nobody I know told him to do that, he just freaked out.”


----------



## RealDave

Just read where the hooter was a member of a white Supremacist group & trained with them


----------



## Flopper

toobfreak said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just waiting to hear that he's DACA kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that were to be the case....the news rooms across the country would be busy all night scrubbing all of their video and coverage of this shooting........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left is going to use this shooting (just like any other) to push for anti-gun narrative. Before they do, they should remember that they are the ones who radicalized people like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When all the smoke clears, I'm betting that the shooter is once again found to have ties with and or alliances with the democratic party, Obama supporter, or his parents are.  These people never turn out to be moral, upstanding, conservatives.  As to other countries, what they don't have is American Common Core Public Schools turning out violent kids looking to come back to "get even" with all of their dysfunctional teachers and classmates who put this need to murder in their minds.
> 
> WHEN will schools finally be held accountable for not protecting these kids by locking the doors, having metal detectors and having teachers and guards throughout the school who are well-armed and well-trained with firearms?  The problem is obviously NOT THE GUNS, but our unfamiliarity with them anymore by a liberal culture trying to remove them from people's lives.  WE have created a generation of defenseless people who know nothing but how to hide in terror under a desk.
Click to expand...

*Oh, get serious.  This kid didn't go on a shooting rampage because he supported Obama or because he hated Trump, or he was seeking 47 virgins in paradise.  

This kid had serious problems and they had little to do with politics.  He was held back two grades in school and had been expelled from school.  He had lost his brother, his mother had died only a few months ago, and he was living with a foster family.  School administrators barred him from bringing a backpack to school because he was selling knifes to other kids.

A Mississippi bail bondsman said he notified the FBI last year about a comment under a video by someone named "nikolas cruz" that said, "I'm going to be a professional school shooter."  Fellow students say he talked constantly about guns. Cruz "threatened to bring the guns to school multiple times," senior Eddie Bonilla said. Other students, he said, "threw jokes around that he'd be the one to shoot up the school."

No one in the school seem to be shocked that he did this.  

Parkland shooting suspect Nikolas Cruz joked about guns, students say*


----------



## BlackSand

TheGreenHornet said:


> What needs to be done:  Institute a vigorous policy in our public schools of identyfing bullying and who the perps are....once the bullys are identified their parents should be notified and they should be required to attend a meeting at the public school with their bully kid and a psychologist and school officials should educate them on what bullying is and how their kid has been bullying other kids....a rigorous policy should be put in place to make sure the bullying stops aka suspension of bullys or if required to kick them out of school and possibly make it a criminal offense if the bully continues such behavior.



We had bullies in school when we had guns available in vehicles ... That isn't the problem ... 

We made connections with our peers ... Devised ways to manage our encounters with bullies.
We developed a stronger sense of community ... And were able to turn popular opinion against the bullies.
We used social and cultural constructs to ostracize and temper the bullies.
We learned to work together towards a common goal ... Made sacrifices that better suited our desires.

We did not surrender to an all powerful authority with the hopes they could save us.
That authority doesn't deserve the power ... And was incapable of doing what we could accomplish better by our own design.

.


----------



## depotoo

Bullies have always existed.  We survived.   Social media and culture today helps them to be worse.  Maybe it’s time we stress self esteem is not about what others say and think.   Yes, if bullies are caught, something should be done by the parents.  Unfortunately, today, so many parents are either unaware and disengaged, afraid to discipline their children as they know it can result in being investigated, want to be their friend, rather than parent, or have no coping skills themselves.  And the role of parent is more and more taken over by schools, govt, etc, absolving parents of their responsibilities. The answer to that, in most instances is difficult to to solve.





TheGreenHornet said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, when I was in school every truck in the school parking lot had a gun rack, most with rifles on them.  No problem with school shootings.  No one breaking into the trucks to steal the rifles.  We did have 4h clubs, which taught gun safety and responsibility.
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about this.  The NRA & dumbass Trumpettes want to pass out silencers & make concealed carry permits no longer needed.
> 
> How many of more of those school students would be dead if the shooter utilized a silencer?
> 
> Hundred?  Two Hundred?
> 
> Yet this is what the NRA & the stupid Trumpettes want.
> 
> 
> 
> Pass out guns at the door, rig them with silencers & if a shooter enters the building, we can have 1800 untrained idiots armed to the teeth.  That is the NRA plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too terribly long ago when I was in high school it wasn't uncommon for people to have firearms in their vehicles.
> Shit ... It wasn't uncommon to get out of school and go hunting.
> 
> Yeah dumbass ... There were students with guns all over the place and people weren't getting shot.
> Ask yourself what changed ... Stupid, nit-wit, snowflake Progressive policies changed the children ... They didn't change the guns.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The liberals and the mainstream media contribute to the problem and in fact are part of the problem....they definitely are not the part of any solution.   By failing to zero in on what motivates these shooters they do their best to distract the public by putting out the red herring of gun control simply because that is part of the liberal agenda and thus the real problem gets ignored.  Time and again we see this....thus no progress to prevent these incidents is made and this epidemic of shooting at schools will therefore continue unabated.
> 
> What needs to be done:  Institute a vigorous policy in our public schools of identyfing bullying and who the perps are....once the bullys are identified their parents should be notified and they should be required to attend a meeting at the public school with their bully kid and a psychologist and school officials should educate them on what bullying is and how their kid has been bullying other kids....a rigorous policy should be put in place to make sure the bullying stops aka suspension of bullys or if required to kick them out of school and possibly make it a criminal offense if the bully continues such behavior.
Click to expand...


----------



## SassyIrishLass

BlackSand said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> What needs to be done:  Institute a vigorous policy in our public schools of identyfing bullying and who the perps are....once the bullys are identified their parents should be notified and they should be required to attend a meeting at the public school with their bully kid and a psychologist and school officials should educate them on what bullying is and how their kid has been bullying other kids....a rigorous policy should be put in place to make sure the bullying stops aka suspension of bullys or if required to kick them out of school and possibly make it a criminal offense if the bully continues such behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had bullies in school when we had guns available in vehicles ... That isn't the problem ...
> 
> We made connections with our peers ... Devised ways to manage our encounters with bullies.
> We developed a stronger sense of community ... And were able to turn popular opinion against the bullies.
> We used social and cultural constructs to ostracize and temper the bullies.
> 
> We did not surrender to an all powerful authority with the hopes they could save us.
> That authority doesn't deserve the power ... And was incapable of doing what we could accomplish better by our own design.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


The "authority" is the exact reason for the 2nd


----------



## Flash

RealDave said:


> Everyone that owns or wants to buy an assault type rifle needs to undergo extensive mental testing.
> 
> What is your mental deficiency that made you want this weapon?




Anybody that votes for a Democrat needs to undergo a very thorough mental examination.  Democrats are by far the most destructive force in the US.  What is the mental deficiency to think that those butt pirates should hold elected office?

Anybody that  stupid  that they don't understand the Constitutional right to keep and bear needs to get the hell out of this country.  America doesn't need assholes that like that.


----------



## OldLady

MarcATL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happens all the time here.  Very rare in countries with strong gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We tolerate it
> Shrug...say how bad it is
> Offer Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> Then wait a month or two for the next slaughter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget, we light candles, too.  And leave flowers on the sidewalk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes, let's not forget the sidewalk candles. Shows lots of concern,  and should stave off the next attack.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It worked with the winter solstice!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

toobfreak said:


> When all the smoke clears, I'm betting that the shooter is once again found to have ties with and or alliances with the democratic party, Obama supporter, or his parents are.  These people never turn out to be moral, upstanding, conservatives.  As to other countries, what they don't have is American Common Core Public Schools turning out violent kids looking to come back to "get even" with all of their dysfunctional teachers and classmates who put this need to murder in their minds.



I'm betting you might be wrong

White nationalist militia says Florida school shooting suspect was member


----------



## depotoo

You know, this really, really pisses me off.  7news claims a white nationalist leader contacted them saying he was a member, yet providing no proof.  They also will not say who that white nationalist is.  Yet they keep repeating he was one, because this guy said so.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> When all the smoke clears, I'm betting that the shooter is once again found to have ties with and or alliances with the democratic party, Obama supporter, or his parents are.  These people never turn out to be moral, upstanding, conservatives.  As to other countries, what they don't have is American Common Core Public Schools turning out violent kids looking to come back to "get even" with all of their dysfunctional teachers and classmates who put this need to murder in their minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting you might be wrong
> 
> White nationalist militia says Florida school shooting suspect was member
Click to expand...


Yeah and he was also linked to other groups....face the facts, he's a mentally deranged psychopath


----------



## OldLady

Skull Pilot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even realize how stupid this line of argument is?
> Do you build bombs for fun and pleasure in your garage?  Do you go set them off in the cow pasture on Sundays for recreation?
> Just because we know to buy fertilizer, what then?  How do you set it off?  How much poop do you need to blow up a building the size of the federal building in OK?
> I have a feeling if nutcases couldn't go to the sporting goods store and purchase a rifle, they would just grumble and grouse and dream of mayhem rather than committing it.  99% of the time, anyway.  Even making AR15's illegal isn't going to solve the problem 100%.
> Pogo is right--it isn't simply a matter of outlawing this gun or that, or making it harder to own one.  There is a lot more to it, in many different areas: law enforcement, media, figuring out why in hell so many people are going off the rails and supporting solutions that prevent it.  Nothing is going to change over night.  It's not a magic wand solution.   But we have to get started or we'll never get anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not stupid. It if became a norm, materials and knowledge would be more accessible. Hek, we have books that show how to make bombs out of 3 ingredients.
> I agree with the last part. Banning guns and ammo is fucking retarded. It wont do anything.
> To get started, you have to have somewhere to start. Where is that starting position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, let's start somewhere.
> Do you agree that children in our society are bathed in gun violence through media and video games?  Graphic depictions of human beings being killed with guns?
> Would you oppose strictly limiting those graphic depictions in movies, games and using general societal disapproval to teach children that guns are not for taking human life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _teach children that guns are not for taking human life?_
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about strict limits on movies, television shows and video games that portray human on human gun violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about books with violent content ?
Click to expand...

Them, too.  I didn't know kids read anymore.


----------



## depotoo

Yet, with nothing but the word of this guy, no proof.    I suspect this guy is full of it.





Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> When all the smoke clears, I'm betting that the shooter is once again found to have ties with and or alliances with the democratic party, Obama supporter, or his parents are.  These people never turn out to be moral, upstanding, conservatives.  As to other countries, what they don't have is American Common Core Public Schools turning out violent kids looking to come back to "get even" with all of their dysfunctional teachers and classmates who put this need to murder in their minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting you might be wrong
> 
> White nationalist militia says Florida school shooting suspect was member
Click to expand...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Florida White Supremacist Group Admits Ties to Alleged Parkland School Shooter Nikolas Cruz*
Source: *ADL*

A spokesperson for the white supremacist group Republic of Florida (ROF) told the Anti-Defamation League on Thursday, February 15, that Nikolas Cruz, the man charged with the previous day’s deadly shooting spree at a Parkland, Florida, high school, was associated with his group. 

On Wednesday, February 14, Cruz, 19, a former student at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School, allegedly entered the school with an AR-15 and opened fire, killing at least 17 people and injuring 14 more. Cruz left the scene but was later captured by police and has been charged with premeditated murder. 

After self-described ROF members claimed on the discussion forum 4chan that Cruz had also been a member, the Anti-Defamation League called the ROF hotline and spoke with an ROF member who identified himself as Jordan Jereb. 

Jereb, based in Tallahassee, is believed to be the leader of ROF. In 2016, he was arrested on charges of threatening a staffer in the office of Florida Governor Rick Scott because he was allegedly angry at the staffer’s son.

Read more: *Florida White Supremacist Group Admits Ties to Alleged Parkland School Shooter Nikolas Cruz*


----------



## depotoo

On his Facebook he followed Syrian and Iraqi groups.  Nothing about this white nationalist group.





SassyIrishLass said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> When all the smoke clears, I'm betting that the shooter is once again found to have ties with and or alliances with the democratic party, Obama supporter, or his parents are.  These people never turn out to be moral, upstanding, conservatives.  As to other countries, what they don't have is American Common Core Public Schools turning out violent kids looking to come back to "get even" with all of their dysfunctional teachers and classmates who put this need to murder in their minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting you might be wrong
> 
> White nationalist militia says Florida school shooting suspect was member
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah and he was also linked to other groups....face the facts, he's a mentally deranged psychopath
Click to expand...


----------



## SassyIrishLass

depotoo said:


> On his actually Facebook he followed Syrian and Iraqi groups.  Nothing about this white nationalist group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> When all the smoke clears, I'm betting that the shooter is once again found to have ties with and or alliances with the democratic party, Obama supporter, or his parents are.  These people never turn out to be moral, upstanding, conservatives.  As to other countries, what they don't have is American Common Core Public Schools turning out violent kids looking to come back to "get even" with all of their dysfunctional teachers and classmates who put this need to murder in their minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting you might be wrong
> 
> White nationalist militia says Florida school shooting suspect was member
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah and he was also linked to other groups....face the facts, he's a mentally deranged psychopath
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


He's loons, easily led and probably didn't have the first clue about any group he "followed"


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

depotoo said:


> On his Facebook he followed Syrian and Iraqi groups.



That's another unsubstantiated rumor that nobody has provided any proof for.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Was a travel day for me. I'm just hearing of this. A half hour for people to get mowed down while the police took their time getting there. But let's make sure we don't have guns to protect ourselves.


----------



## Faun

SassyIrishLass said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> When all the smoke clears, I'm betting that the shooter is once again found to have ties with and or alliances with the democratic party, Obama supporter, or his parents are.  These people never turn out to be moral, upstanding, conservatives.  As to other countries, what they don't have is American Common Core Public Schools turning out violent kids looking to come back to "get even" with all of their dysfunctional teachers and classmates who put this need to murder in their minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting you might be wrong
> 
> White nationalist militia says Florida school shooting suspect was member
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah and he was also linked to other groups....face the facts, he's a mentally deranged psychopath
Click to expand...

Yeah, like that radical group, Magatifa...


----------



## BlackSand

SassyIrishLass said:


> The "authority" is the exact reason for the 2nd



And the left whines about authoritarian fascism ... At least when it's not their preferred authority.

.


----------



## RealDave

Flash said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone that owns or wants to buy an assault type rifle needs to undergo extensive mental testing.
> 
> What is your mental deficiency that made you want this weapon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody that votes for a Democrat needs to undergo a very thorough mental examination.  Democrats are by far the most destructive force in the US.  What is the mental deficiency to think that those butt pirates should hold elected office?
> 
> Anybody that  stupid  that they don't understand the Constitutional right to keep and bear needs to get the hell out of this country.  America doesn't need assholes that like that.
> 
> View attachment 176918
Click to expand...



So why did you buy one?

Did it look dangerous?  Do get an erection every time to touch it?  Dis it make you a tough guy?

Yes you have the right to bear arms.  Here's a 22 pistol, you're armed now STFU.

The USSC has ruled that it is constitutional to ban certain firearms.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

BlackSand said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "authority" is the exact reason for the 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And the left whines about authoritarian fascism* ... At least when it's not their preferred authority.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


While being authoritarian fascists in many cases


----------



## Flash

RealDave said:


> [Q
> 
> 
> 
> So why did you buy one?
> 
> .



None of your fucking business Moon Bat. 

The Second Amendment protects the right to keep and bear arms and has no qualifications to it like having to justify it to you stupid pussy Moon Bats.

I have 27 AR-15s.  If you don't like it then you can kiss my Cracker ass.


----------



## Flopper

NotfooledbyW said:


> EverCurious, post: 19293285
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ridiculous counter-argument always makes me laugh... Yes, of course, the teachers who choose to carry in order to protect their students would go off willy nilly shooting randomly at innocent children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check yourself before posting. I didn't suggest teachers would be Willy Nilly shooting children. So your response was based on a lies why is that with you assault weapon cultists.
> 
> And are you arguing teachers should carry fully loaded AR-15s during class. What makes you a think you can predict armed teachers will be at the right place at the right time if gun cult member decides to attack.
> 
> These assault weapons can kill dozens in seconds before a teacher could get to and unlock his/her weapon, locate a shooter, assess the situation, and then perhaps be outgunned anyway.
> 
> Can you explain why you felt the need to lie?
Click to expand...

*The fact is it highly unlikely that a armed teacher would be at the right place at the right time.  We are averaging about 6 school shootings a year in our 130,000+ 
k-12 schools and that is higher than it has been in previous years.  The chances are that a teacher in one of these schools would work for 40 years without ever have a shooting in the their school.  Even if they taught school for a hundred years it would still be very unlikely.

The chance of students getting hold of a teacher's gun would be so much greater than the chance of a school shooting, the teacher would have to be nuts to carry a gun to school.  Even in the very unlikely event that there is a shooting, how likely is it that this teacher who has probably never been involved in a shooting will have the wits and skill to stop a shooter without injuring other students or himself?  *


----------



## RealDave

Flash said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> 
> 
> So why did you buy one?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of your fucking business Moon Bat.
> 
> The Second Amendment protects the right to keep and bear arms and has no qualifications to it like having to justify it to you stupid pussy Moon Bats.
> 
> I have 27 AR-15s.  If you don't like it then you can kiss my Cracker ass.
Click to expand...


27 of them.   

Oh no, you don't have any mental issues.

That alone should  fail your background clearance.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

RealDave said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> 
> 
> So why did you buy one?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of your fucking business Moon Bat.
> 
> The Second Amendment protects the right to keep and bear arms and has no qualifications to it like having to justify it to you stupid pussy Moon Bats.
> 
> I have 27 AR-15s.  If you don't like it then you can kiss my Cracker ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 27 of them.
> 
> Oh no, you don't have any mental issues.
> 
> That alone should  fail your background clearance.
Click to expand...


For practicing his Constitutional rights? Fug off you pathetic worm

In fact YOU should be denied buying a firearm, your comments reveal you're nuts


----------



## Faun

SassyIrishLass said:


> face the facts, he's a mentally deranged psychopath


So are all rightwingnuts, comes with being a member of the conservative cult.

Fortunately, it’s rare that one of y’all take it to the extreme Cruz did.


----------



## Flash

RealDave said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> 
> 
> So why did you buy one?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of your fucking business Moon Bat.
> 
> The Second Amendment protects the right to keep and bear arms and has no qualifications to it like having to justify it to you stupid pussy Moon Bats.
> 
> I have 27 AR-15s.  If you don't like it then you can kiss my Cracker ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 27 of them.
> 
> Oh no, you don't have any mental issues.
> 
> That alone should  fail your background clearance.
Click to expand...



Sorry Moon Bat but I have held Top Secret and "Q" government security clearances.   Those are real serious "background checks". The government trusted me with nuclear weapons technology so they have no problem with me owing .223 caliber pea shooters.

Good thing about Liberty.  We don't have to justify our Constitutional rights to stupid and confused Moon Bats like you.


----------



## RealDave

SassyIrishLass said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> 
> 
> So why did you buy one?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of your fucking business Moon Bat.
> 
> The Second Amendment protects the right to keep and bear arms and has no qualifications to it like having to justify it to you stupid pussy Moon Bats.
> 
> I have 27 AR-15s.  If you don't like it then you can kiss my Cracker ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 27 of them.
> 
> Oh no, you don't have any mental issues.
> 
> That alone should  fail your background clearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For practicing his Constitutional rights? Fug off you pathetic worm
> 
> In fact YOU should be denied buying a firearm, your comments reveal you're nuts
Click to expand...


It is legal to own sex toys.  If someone came into your home & found out you had 27 vibrators, what would they think of you?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

RealDave said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> 
> 
> So why did you buy one?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of your fucking business Moon Bat.
> 
> The Second Amendment protects the right to keep and bear arms and has no qualifications to it like having to justify it to you stupid pussy Moon Bats.
> 
> I have 27 AR-15s.  If you don't like it then you can kiss my Cracker ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 27 of them.
> 
> Oh no, you don't have any mental issues.
> 
> That alone should  fail your background clearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For practicing his Constitutional rights? Fug off you pathetic worm
> 
> In fact YOU should be denied buying a firearm, your comments reveal you're nuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is legal to own sex toys.  If someone came into your home & found out you had 27 vibrators, what would they think of you?
Click to expand...


That may very well be the stupidest thing you've ever posted....and that's considering you say a lot of stupid shit


----------



## RealDave

Flash said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> 
> 
> So why did you buy one?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of your fucking business Moon Bat.
> 
> The Second Amendment protects the right to keep and bear arms and has no qualifications to it like having to justify it to you stupid pussy Moon Bats.
> 
> I have 27 AR-15s.  If you don't like it then you can kiss my Cracker ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 27 of them.
> 
> Oh no, you don't have any mental issues.
> 
> That alone should  fail your background clearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Moon Bat but I have held Top Secret and "Q" government security clearances.   Those are real serious "background checks". The government trusted me with nuclear weapons technology so they have no problem with me owing .223 caliber pea shooters.
> 
> Good thing about Liberty.  We don't have to justify our Constitutional rights to stupid and confused Moon Bats like you.
Click to expand...


I am 15 feet tall & shoot lightning bolts out my eyes.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

RealDave said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> 
> 
> So why did you buy one?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of your fucking business Moon Bat.
> 
> The Second Amendment protects the right to keep and bear arms and has no qualifications to it like having to justify it to you stupid pussy Moon Bats.
> 
> I have 27 AR-15s.  If you don't like it then you can kiss my Cracker ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 27 of them.
> 
> Oh no, you don't have any mental issues.
> 
> That alone should  fail your background clearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Moon Bat but I have held Top Secret and "Q" government security clearances.   Those are real serious "background checks". The government trusted me with nuclear weapons technology so they have no problem with me owing .223 caliber pea shooters.
> 
> Good thing about Liberty.  We don't have to justify our Constitutional rights to stupid and confused Moon Bats like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am 15 feet tall & shoot lightning bolts out my eyes.
Click to expand...


More like 5'2" and glitter out your ass


----------



## DarkFury

RealDave said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> 
> 
> So why did you buy one?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of your fucking business Moon Bat.
> 
> The Second Amendment protects the right to keep and bear arms and has no qualifications to it like having to justify it to you stupid pussy Moon Bats.
> 
> I have 27 AR-15s.  If you don't like it then you can kiss my Cracker ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 27 of them.
> 
> Oh no, you don't have any mental issues.
> 
> That alone should  fail your background clearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For practicing his Constitutional rights? Fug off you pathetic worm
> 
> In fact YOU should be denied buying a firearm, your comments reveal you're nuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is legal to own sex toys.  If someone came into your home & found out you had 27 vibrators, what would they think of you?
Click to expand...

Well Real Dumb, they might think that person reads you!


----------



## Flash

RealDave said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> 
> 
> So why did you buy one?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of your fucking business Moon Bat.
> 
> The Second Amendment protects the right to keep and bear arms and has no qualifications to it like having to justify it to you stupid pussy Moon Bats.
> 
> I have 27 AR-15s.  If you don't like it then you can kiss my Cracker ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 27 of them.
> 
> Oh no, you don't have any mental issues.
> 
> That alone should  fail your background clearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Moon Bat but I have held Top Secret and "Q" government security clearances.   Those are real serious "background checks". The government trusted me with nuclear weapons technology so they have no problem with me owing .223 caliber pea shooters.
> 
> Good thing about Liberty.  We don't have to justify our Constitutional rights to stupid and confused Moon Bats like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am 15 feet tall & shoot lightning bolts out my eyes.
Click to expand...




We don't need gun control.

We need mental health control.

We can start by investigating all these bat shit crazy Moon Bats that put on pink pussy hats and went rioting in the streets after Trump was elected.  They are the crazy mutherfuckers in this country.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Picaro said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just waiting to hear that he's DACA kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was adopted by an older couple. His Dad died when he was younger and Mom died recently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gotta wonder if anyone at the school bothered to get the counseling this kid clearly needed or if they just "washed their hands of him" by expelling him. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sicko mentality of those running the schools are major parts of the problem in  the first place.
Click to expand...


How do you figure that?


----------



## TemplarKormac

RealDave said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> 
> 
> So why did you buy one?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of your fucking business Moon Bat.
> 
> The Second Amendment protects the right to keep and bear arms and has no qualifications to it like having to justify it to you stupid pussy Moon Bats.
> 
> I have 27 AR-15s.  If you don't like it then you can kiss my Cracker ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 27 of them.
> 
> Oh no, you don't have any mental issues.
> 
> That alone should  fail your background clearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For practicing his Constitutional rights? Fug off you pathetic worm
> 
> In fact YOU should be denied buying a firearm, your comments reveal you're nuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is legal to own sex toys.  If someone came into your home & found out you had 27 vibrators, what would they think of you?
Click to expand...


Unless you can kill 17 people in less than 5 minutes with vibrators, then the only thing I'd think of her is that she's a dedicated nymphomaniac with an admirable collection of....silver bullets.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

TemplarKormac said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> 
> 
> So why did you buy one?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of your fucking business Moon Bat.
> 
> The Second Amendment protects the right to keep and bear arms and has no qualifications to it like having to justify it to you stupid pussy Moon Bats.
> 
> I have 27 AR-15s.  If you don't like it then you can kiss my Cracker ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 27 of them.
> 
> Oh no, you don't have any mental issues.
> 
> That alone should  fail your background clearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For practicing his Constitutional rights? Fug off you pathetic worm
> 
> In fact YOU should be denied buying a firearm, your comments reveal you're nuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is legal to own sex toys.  If someone came into your home & found out you had 27 vibrators, what would they think of you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you can kill 17 people in less than 5 minutes with vibrators, then the only thing I'd think of her is that she's a dedicated nymphomaniac with an admirable collection of....silver bullets.
Click to expand...


I'm wondering now many silver bullets Real Dumb has? A lot given he's perpetually butt hurt


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

jon_berzerk said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you propose they do?  Lop off his head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why so dramatic
> 
> have him evaluated could have barred him from ownership
Click to expand...


Have him evaluated for what?  Being an asshole?  What law did he break to warrant a mental health evaluation?  There aren't enough prisons in the US to hold all of the Democrats we would need to lock up!


----------



## TemplarKormac

SassyIrishLass said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of your fucking business Moon Bat.
> 
> The Second Amendment protects the right to keep and bear arms and has no qualifications to it like having to justify it to you stupid pussy Moon Bats.
> 
> I have 27 AR-15s.  If you don't like it then you can kiss my Cracker ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27 of them.
> 
> Oh no, you don't have any mental issues.
> 
> That alone should  fail your background clearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For practicing his Constitutional rights? Fug off you pathetic worm
> 
> In fact YOU should be denied buying a firearm, your comments reveal you're nuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is legal to own sex toys.  If someone came into your home & found out you had 27 vibrators, what would they think of you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you can kill 17 people in less than 5 minutes with vibrators, then the only thing I'd think of her is that she's a dedicated nymphomaniac with an admirable collection of....silver bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm wondering now many silver bullets Real Dumb has? A lot given he's perpetually butt hurt
Click to expand...


Eh, I'd rather not tell sexually oriented jokes on a thread like this, but if he's shoving them all up the only hole he has down there, of course he's butt hurt.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

TemplarKormac said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 27 of them.
> 
> Oh no, you don't have any mental issues.
> 
> That alone should  fail your background clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For practicing his Constitutional rights? Fug off you pathetic worm
> 
> In fact YOU should be denied buying a firearm, your comments reveal you're nuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is legal to own sex toys.  If someone came into your home & found out you had 27 vibrators, what would they think of you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you can kill 17 people in less than 5 minutes with vibrators, then the only thing I'd think of her is that she's a dedicated nymphomaniac with an admirable collection of....silver bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm wondering now many silver bullets Real Dumb has? A lot given he's perpetually butt hurt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, I'd rather not tell sexually oriented jokes on a thread like this, but if he's shoving them all up the only hole he has down there, of course he's butt hurt.
Click to expand...


This thread went to hell in a hand basket on about page 3


----------



## TemplarKormac

Yanno, I kinda feel bad for what I just did... but Dave was asking for it. :/


----------



## Flash

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you propose they do?  Lop off his head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why so dramatic
> 
> have him evaluated could have barred him from ownership
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have him evaluated for what?  Being an asshole?  What law did he break to warrant a mental health evaluation?  There aren't enough prisons in the US to hold all of the Democrats we would need to lock up!
Click to expand...



We can start by tracking down all these idiot Moon Bats that put on pink pussy hats and went rioting in the streets after Trump was elected.  Those are the ones that need to be locked up for mental disorders.


----------



## Flopper

Flash said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gun culture cohort in the US is like Dr Morbius in The Forbidden Planet. The monster is in his mind and a machine is manifesting it in reality. Even when the thing is melting through the foot thick door to his lab he can't accept it is him that is responsible for killing all these people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Morbius' denial is more like the denial of the filthy Democrats in Chicago who think their strict gun control laws will magically stop crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you harp on Chicago when there are 24 worse cities in the U.S. for gun deaths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because every year there are almost 1,000 gun deaths in a city with the  strictest gun control laws in the country.  It is the poster child for the failure of gun control laws and the pandering by the liberal Democrats to the demographics that are the by far main perpetrators of crimes.
> 
> However, if your point is that Chicago is not the only Democrat run big city shithole in the US then you are correct.  Just look at an election result map from 2016 and the blue splotches are where most of the gun crimes take place. .
Click to expand...

*Passing really strict gun laws that can be enforced is not possible in this country because people support them about the way people supported Prohibition.

Secondly, the 2nd amendment and various court interpretation prevent the closure of loopholes in the laws.  There's a video running on the net by the maker of a gun kit that proudly announces they are able get around serializing their guns since the final construction is by the buyer.  So the police will not be able to trace them.  Wow, what a boon for the gangs.  Then there are the plastic guns that can fool metal detectors. 

Lastly, we are a violent society. We claim to hate it but in fact we thrive on, whether it's the latest school shooting, cop shooting, or mass suicide we just can't get enough of it.  It's glamorized in movies, books, and TV.  Kids have been so desensitized to violence that the most terrible crimes makes no impression on them at all.   *


----------



## bodecea

Flash said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> 
> 
> So why did you buy one?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of your fucking business Moon Bat.
> 
> The Second Amendment protects the right to keep and bear arms and has no qualifications to it like having to justify it to you stupid pussy Moon Bats.
> 
> I have 27 AR-15s.  If you don't like it then you can kiss my Cracker ass.
Click to expand...

My goodness....that's a lot of over compensation.


----------



## bodecea

Flash said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you propose they do?  Lop off his head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why so dramatic
> 
> have him evaluated could have barred him from ownership
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have him evaluated for what?  Being an asshole?  What law did he break to warrant a mental health evaluation?  There aren't enough prisons in the US to hold all of the Democrats we would need to lock up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We can start by tracking down all these idiot Moon Bats that put on pink pussy hats and went rioting in the streets after Trump was elected.  Those are the ones that need to be locked up for mental disorders.
Click to expand...

So, the women marchers rioted, did they?


----------



## Flopper

Skull Pilot said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because every year there are almost 1,000 gun deaths in a city with the strictest gun control laws in the country. It is the poster child for the failure of gun control laws and the pandering by the liberal Democrats to the demographics that are the by far main perpetrators of crimes.
> 
> However, if your point is that Chicago is not the only Democrat run big city shithole in the US then you are correct. Just look at an election result map from 2016 and the blue splotches are where most of the gun crimes take place. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Because those are WHERE PEOPLE ACTUALLY LIVE.
> 
> Chicago doesn't have strict gun laws.  We haven't since 2010 when the Heller and McDonald decisions overturned our gun laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....they have strict gun control laws......and it isn't law abiding gun owners doing the shooting in Chicago...it is teenagers who can't buy, own or carry guns who are doing the killing......no gun stores, no gun ranges in Chicago...also, Baltimore has even more extreme gun control and has a higher murder rate than even New York City with a tiny, tiny population...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Politically, strong gun control laws are just not in cards and neither is arming teachers.  What is doable, if we want to commit the resources is keeping guns out the schools.  It would require metal detectors, and additions security at the schools.  The cost would be in billions but we are spending about 10 billion dollars a year trying secure our airports.
> 
> I've taught in public schools and worked in school administration and can tell you, school security is a joke.  Signs say, "visitors must report the office" or "visitor permit required".  I've entered hundreds of schools and have never been asked for a permit and or even questioned in anyway.  Retail stores have better security than most schools.   *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can start by locking the doors and knowing who exactly is supposed to be in the building..  It seems to me these people who shoot up schools just walk in undetected.
Click to expand...

*Some do but unfortunately, many are students.  The problem with locking doors is students in the school will open them.  If you try lock them so they can't be opened from the inside, the fire dept will be after you.*


----------



## Flash

Flopper said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gun culture cohort in the US is like Dr Morbius in The Forbidden Planet. The monster is in his mind and a machine is manifesting it in reality. Even when the thing is melting through the foot thick door to his lab he can't accept it is him that is responsible for killing all these people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Morbius' denial is more like the denial of the filthy Democrats in Chicago who think their strict gun control laws will magically stop crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you harp on Chicago when there are 24 worse cities in the U.S. for gun deaths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because every year there are almost 1,000 gun deaths in a city with the  strictest gun control laws in the country.  It is the poster child for the failure of gun control laws and the pandering by the liberal Democrats to the demographics that are the by far main perpetrators of crimes.
> 
> However, if your point is that Chicago is not the only Democrat run big city shithole in the US then you are correct.  Just look at an election result map from 2016 and the blue splotches are where most of the gun crimes take place. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Passing really strict gun laws that can be enforced is not possible in this country because people support them about the way people supported Prohibition.
> 
> Secondly, the 2nd amendment and various court interpretation prevent the closure of loopholes in the laws.  There's a video running on the net by the maker of a gun kit that proudly announces they are able get around serializing their guns since the final construction is by the buyer.  So the police will not be able to trace them.  Wow, what a boon for the gangs.  Then there are the plastic guns that can fool metal detectors.
> 
> Lastly, we are a violent society. We claim to hate it but in fact we thrive on, whether it's the latest school shooting, cop shooting, or mass suicide we just can't get enough of it.  It's glamorized in movies, books, and TV.  Kids have been so desensitized to violence that the most terrible crimes makes no impression on them at all.   *
Click to expand...



330 million people in this country.  That includes a lot of nutcases.

Taking rights away from the great majority of the people in this country will do nothing to stop the nut jobs but will greatly damage Liberty.


----------



## KeiserC

Flopper said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gun culture cohort in the US is like Dr Morbius in The Forbidden Planet. The monster is in his mind and a machine is manifesting it in reality. Even when the thing is melting through the foot thick door to his lab he can't accept it is him that is responsible for killing all these people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Morbius' denial is more like the denial of the filthy Democrats in Chicago who think their strict gun control laws will magically stop crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you harp on Chicago when there are 24 worse cities in the U.S. for gun deaths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because every year there are almost 1,000 gun deaths in a city with the  strictest gun control laws in the country.  It is the poster child for the failure of gun control laws and the pandering by the liberal Democrats to the demographics that are the by far main perpetrators of crimes.
> 
> However, if your point is that Chicago is not the only Democrat run big city shithole in the US then you are correct.  Just look at an election result map from 2016 and the blue splotches are where most of the gun crimes take place. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Passing really strict gun laws that can be enforced is not possible in this country because people support them about the way people supported Prohibition.
> 
> Secondly, the 2nd amendment and various court interpretation prevent the closure of loopholes in the laws.  There's a video running on the net by the maker of a gun kit that proudly announces they are able get around serializing their guns since the final construction is by the buyer.  So the police will not be able to trace them.  Wow, what a boon for the gangs.  Then there are the plastic guns that can fool metal detectors.
> 
> Lastly, we are a violent society. We claim to hate it but in fact we thrive on, whether it's the latest school shooting, cop shooting, or mass suicide we just can't get enough of it.  It's glamorized in movies, books, and TV.  Kids have been so desensitized to violence that the most terrible crimes makes no impression on them at all.   *
Click to expand...


"paper weights" is what 80 - 90% blank actions are commonly called.  I've got them in AR-10's and AR-15's... A milling machine is ideal for completing them but I have friends that have used a hand drill in a press.  If you ever want to sell them they can be serialized...


----------



## Flash

bodecea said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you propose they do?  Lop off his head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why so dramatic
> 
> have him evaluated could have barred him from ownership
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have him evaluated for what?  Being an asshole?  What law did he break to warrant a mental health evaluation?  There aren't enough prisons in the US to hold all of the Democrats we would need to lock up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We can start by tracking down all these idiot Moon Bats that put on pink pussy hats and went rioting in the streets after Trump was elected.  Those are the ones that need to be locked up for mental disorders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, the women marchers rioted, did they?
Click to expand...



There were a lot of rioting. Some building burned down.  Some police officers harmed.  Pretty much acting like butt hurt assholes, Weren't they?

Of course to put on a pink pussy hat and go out in the street to protest Trump trying to make this country great again is a great indication of being inflicted with a mental disorder.  Stupid and bat shit crazy Libtard Moon Bats that want this country to be a socialist shithole are not exactly the most trust worthy people in our society, are they?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dont know if this has been posted...but interesting.


----------



## AVG-JOE

BlackSand said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fun experiment - replace the word 'government' with 'We, The People' in reading and conversation....
> 
> 
> We, The People already limit hardware and access.  We're just doing a piss-poor job because We've been hamstrung by industry using the politics of fear to maintain a cash flow flowing just the way it is.
> 
> Profit from gun sales is the only reason that I can think of why We, The People can't restrict ownership of AR-15's to people who hold concealed carry permits and have been vetted by their state.
> 
> 
> `​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who exactly do you think is trying to exploit a policy of fear to achieve their aspirations ... Captain Obvious?
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Duh... The gun industry.

Combine NRA politics with a gun industry marketing jam of "Buy now while it's still legal" and rivers of cash begin to flow.


`​


----------



## depotoo

It was widely reported yesterday his Facebook page showed such.  Today, since this came out, the major media which had it yesterday, have changed their stories today.  I hate it is so easy for them to do such, rather than issue a correction, showing the original.   That is crap.   Guess we have to screen shot everything.
Who is Nikolas Cruz, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?

First victim of Florida school shooting named
*SHOOTER’S SICK OBSESSION*

Police are looking through Cruz’s social media and the websites he visited. “Some of the things that have come mind are very, very disturbing,” the sheriff said.

Fox News reports that the suspect was a member of “Resistance” groups on Facebook, including “Syrian Resistance groups and fighter groups out of Iraq”.

On Instagram, Cruz flaunted his passion for guns and weapons, posting images of his “arsenal” and a meme about shooting being “group therapy”.

PROFILE: GUNMAN NIKOLAS DE JESUS CRUZ IS A REGISTERED DEMOCRAT WHO FOLLOW RESISTANCE GROUPS « 70news - ...
WordPress.com › 70news › 2018/02/15
20 hours ago · #Parkland shooting suspect Cruz followed all types of gun groups as well as resistance groups on social media including the Syrian resistance & Iraqi fighters. Cruz apparently was told last  ...
Nikolas Cruz Twitter Searches Surge For Shooter: 'Pro-Trump, Antifa, Mexican, Illegal Immigrant, Syrian, DACA' - The Inquisitr
https://www.inquisitr.com › News › Crime
5 hours ago · #Parkland shooting suspect Cruz followed all types of gun groups as well as resistance groups on social media including the Syrian resistance & Iraqi fighters. Cruz apparently was told last  ...
17 Dead in Shooting at Florida High School, Former Student in Custody – College Media Network
https://www.collegemedianetwork.com › ...
21 hours ago · Multiple sources have identified the gunman as 19-year-old former student Nikolas Cruz, who was ... followed all types of gun groups as well as resistance groups on social media including the Syrian .


Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> On his Facebook he followed Syrian and Iraqi groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's another unsubstantiated rumor that nobody has provided any proof for.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

AVG-JOE said:


> Duh... The gun industry.
> 
> Combine NRA politics with a gun industry marketing jam of "Buy now while it's still legal" and rivers of cash begin to flow.


They would not be able to exploit that fear if there were no actual videos of leftists stating their intent to ban and confiscate.

The left could do MUCH more to ease fears on that topic.  But, they won't even admit that we have an individual right to bear arms, so there is zero trust and much fear.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Lastamender said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you assclowns speculate that every single time and then when it usually turns out to be another white guy you crawl back into your holes not to be heard from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the facts. What else would you think? You are the assKlown here, and I am hardly in a hole here.
Click to expand...


Gonna admit you were wrong now or are you crawling back into your hole?

Florida school shooting suspect linked to white supremacist group: ADL


----------



## toobfreak

Flopper said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just waiting to hear that he's DACA kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that were to be the case....the news rooms across the country would be busy all night scrubbing all of their video and coverage of this shooting........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left is going to use this shooting (just like any other) to push for anti-gun narrative. Before they do, they should remember that they are the ones who radicalized people like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When all the smoke clears, I'm betting that the shooter is once again found to have ties with and or alliances with the democratic party, Obama supporter, or his parents are.  These people never turn out to be moral, upstanding, conservatives.  As to other countries, what they don't have is American Common Core Public Schools turning out violent kids looking to come back to "get even" with all of their dysfunctional teachers and classmates who put this need to murder in their minds.
> 
> WHEN will schools finally be held accountable for not protecting these kids by locking the doors, having metal detectors and having teachers and guards throughout the school who are well-armed and well-trained with firearms?  The problem is obviously NOT THE GUNS, but our unfamiliarity with them anymore by a liberal culture trying to remove them from people's lives.  WE have created a generation of defenseless people who know nothing but how to hide in terror under a desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oh, get serious.  This kid didn't go on a shooting rampage because he supported Obama or because he hated Trump, or he was seeking 47 virgins in paradise.*
Click to expand...


Never said he did.  All bullshit leftist data posted by others aside, EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THESE SCHOOL SHOOTINGS has had a liberal influence in the family.  Not one of them was from a strong, moral, conservative upbringing.  If there are a few white supremacists out there committing crimes, their numbers pale in comparison and hardly make the news.  There is something about liberal upbringing that makes people crazy.  Normal people don't go out doing this stuff.  Liberals are the Antifa who run around in black masks beating up women and knocking down statues of dead soldiers and traveling the country looking for fights to start, tearing up campuses, breaking windows, stomping police cars, rioting in cities, trying to put men in girls bathrooms, attacking their own country and going berserk because some sensible person comes to their campus to give some different views to hear and think about.  Liberals are crazy.  Liberals are intolerant.  They are mental defects.  Liberals are liars who punish kids for playing cops and robbers now and we didn't have this national problem until liberals got a hold of controlling our media and our schools.  Look at liberals now:  When GW Bush was in, they went berserk with vitriol at the man!  Now that another non-Leftist is in the WH, they deny he is even President, try to block his administration as if it were Satan incarnate and are trying to get the man impeached on any phony charge they can dream up in their little minds.  Good God, he's just a businessman who cared enough to put his life aside to try to help fix the country.

Children are perceptive.  They have an intuition about what's bull and what is not.  We are forcing kids into these insane asylums we call "schools" now where everyday the system sets up a conflict of irrational restrictions, rules and unfair punishments, and it builds up in these kids and they internalize it until finally, one of them snaps, gets a hold of a gun somewhere, and wants nothing more than to come back and blow away the very people who have tormented their lives.

Guns are not the problem and no gun law in the world will ever solve anything.  There are MILLIONS of guns everywhere and people are not going to turn them in and the people will not stand for having their Constitution turned on its head and even if you turn this country into a police state where every home is broken down and searched and every gun is confiscated by force, a solution far worse than the problems sought solved, people will still hide a lot of the guns and all of the criminals will still have guns and millions more guns will be snuck back into the country and all of the elite will still have theirs and all you will do is escalate this country into a police state where everyone fears and mistrusts their neighbor, crime will soar and kids will still find a new way of taking it out on those they hate.

If you want to solve the school problem, you NEED TO CHANGE THE SCHOOLS and you need to change society to get all of this mind numbing PC bullshit out of our culture.  We never had this problem until liberalism ran rampant to where it cripples every industry and aspect of our country now, to where states and cities now even fight to oppose their own government to oppose enforcing laws on rounding up CRIMINALS from other countries.

If you want to see why these kids are shooting up schools, if you are a liberal, go put down your computer for a minute right now, walk to the nearest mirror and LOOK RIGHT AT THE PROBLEM.


----------



## mdk

RealDave said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> 
> 
> So why did you buy one?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of your fucking business Moon Bat.
> 
> The Second Amendment protects the right to keep and bear arms and has no qualifications to it like having to justify it to you stupid pussy Moon Bats.
> 
> I have 27 AR-15s.  If you don't like it then you can kiss my Cracker ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 27 of them.
> 
> Oh no, you don't have any mental issues.
> 
> That alone should  fail your background clearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For practicing his Constitutional rights? Fug off you pathetic worm
> 
> In fact YOU should be denied buying a firearm, your comments reveal you're nuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is legal to own sex toys.  If someone came into your home & found out you had 27 vibrators, what would they think of you?
Click to expand...


Besides envy?


----------



## Flash

KeiserC said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gun culture cohort in the US is like Dr Morbius in The Forbidden Planet. The monster is in his mind and a machine is manifesting it in reality. Even when the thing is melting through the foot thick door to his lab he can't accept it is him that is responsible for killing all these people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Morbius' denial is more like the denial of the filthy Democrats in Chicago who think their strict gun control laws will magically stop crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you harp on Chicago when there are 24 worse cities in the U.S. for gun deaths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because every year there are almost 1,000 gun deaths in a city with the  strictest gun control laws in the country.  It is the poster child for the failure of gun control laws and the pandering by the liberal Democrats to the demographics that are the by far main perpetrators of crimes.
> 
> However, if your point is that Chicago is not the only Democrat run big city shithole in the US then you are correct.  Just look at an election result map from 2016 and the blue splotches are where most of the gun crimes take place. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Passing really strict gun laws that can be enforced is not possible in this country because people support them about the way people supported Prohibition.
> 
> Secondly, the 2nd amendment and various court interpretation prevent the closure of loopholes in the laws.  There's a video running on the net by the maker of a gun kit that proudly announces they are able get around serializing their guns since the final construction is by the buyer.  So the police will not be able to trace them.  Wow, what a boon for the gangs.  Then there are the plastic guns that can fool metal detectors.
> 
> Lastly, we are a violent society. We claim to hate it but in fact we thrive on, whether it's the latest school shooting, cop shooting, or mass suicide we just can't get enough of it.  It's glamorized in movies, books, and TV.  Kids have been so desensitized to violence that the most terrible crimes makes no impression on them at all.   *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "paper weights" is what 80 - 90% blank actions are commonly called.  I've got them in AR-10's and AR-15's... A milling machine is ideal for completing them but I have friends that have used a hand drill in a press.  If you ever want to sell them they can be serialized...
Click to expand...



I have four completed 80% AR lowers.  To get the four to turn out right I had to practice with six.  I used a drill press.  It would have been better to have used a mill.


----------



## AVG-JOE

depotoo said:


> Heck, when I was in school every truck in the school parking lot had a gun rack, most with rifles on them.  No problem with school shootings.  No one breaking into the trucks to steal the rifles.  We did have 4h clubs, which taught gun safety and responsibility.
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about this.  The NRA & dumbass Trumpettes want to pass out silencers & make concealed carry permits no longer needed.
> 
> How many of more of those school students would be dead if the shooter utilized a silencer?
> 
> Hundred?  Two Hundred?
> 
> Yet this is what the NRA & the stupid Trumpettes want.
> 
> 
> 
> Pass out guns at the door, rig them with silencers & if a shooter enters the building, we can have 1800 untrained idiots armed to the teeth.  That is the NRA plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too terribly long ago when I was in high school it wasn't uncommon for people to have firearms in their vehicles.
> Shit ... It wasn't uncommon to get out of school and go hunting.
> 
> Yeah dumbass ... There were students with guns all over the place and people weren't getting shot.
> Ask yourself what changed ... Stupid, nit-wit, snowflake Progressive policies changed the children ... They didn't change the guns.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




TheGreenHornet said:


> The liberals and the mainstream media contribute to the problem and in fact are part of the problem....they definitely are not the part of any solution.   By failing to zero in on what motivates these shooters they do their best to distract the public by putting out the red herring of gun control simply because that is part of the liberal agenda and thus the real problem gets ignored.  Time and again we see this....thus no progress to prevent these incidents is made and this epidemic of shooting at schools will therefore continue unabated.
> 
> What needs to be done:  Institute a vigorous policy in our public schools of identyfing bullying and who the perps are....once the bullys are identified their parents should be notified and they should be required to attend a meeting at the public school with their bully kid and a psychologist and school officials should educate them on what bullying is and how their kid has been bullying other kids....a rigorous policy should be put in place to make sure the bullying stops aka suspension of bullys or if required to kick them out of school and possibly make it a criminal offense if the bully continues such behavior.



And then....?

Come on... You can get there.....

There it is!  *And then use that information to keep certain individuals from obtaining guns and other dangerous toys.

*
This isn't rocket science, it just takes a willingness to give to come up with something that ends up restricting the rights of some people to own guns, because, some people, people like Nicolas Cruz, should be denied access.

No matter how you slice it, big brother needs a data base.

Remember... You only truly control what You own.


----------



## Flash

The shooter in Florida passed a Federal background check.  Just another great example of how worthless background checks are.

Stupid Liberal idea that never works.

Liberals never get anything right.


----------



## basquebromance

every day, on average, 7 children and teens are killed by guns. firearms are the leading cause of death of children under 19. 

American teens are 20 times more likely to die from gun violence than their peers in other high-income countries.

each individual death is experienced as a family tragedy that ripples through a community but the sum total barely earns a national shrug.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

RealDave said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> 
> 
> So why did you buy one?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of your fucking business Moon Bat.
> 
> The Second Amendment protects the right to keep and bear arms and has no qualifications to it like having to justify it to you stupid pussy Moon Bats.
> 
> I have 27 AR-15s.  If you don't like it then you can kiss my Cracker ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 27 of them.
> 
> Oh no, you don't have any mental issues.
> 
> That alone should  fail your background clearance.
Click to expand...


Absolutely. 

The Orlando shooter only had one. At 19, living with his relatives, a loner, bad luck with girls, weird behavior, "Make America Great Again" hat wearer, treated for mental illness, depressed because his mother recently died, yeah and he bought the gun legally. 

In this era of so much cultish gun worship, his relatives didn't even wonder wtf this young AR-15 owner needed a military assault style rifle. 

On a world that cares about school kids and movie goers and open air concert goers right to live a full life that kid gets no where near owning an assault rifle and extra clips. 

I wonder if his rejatives learned anything from this experience. 

Whoever manufactured this weapon and the train of organizations that profited off legally selling it to him should start paying a tax to cover all the deaths and injury. And they should be sued and start paying directly for the injuries this young gun cult murderer caused. 

And our 27 AR-15 owning cracker probably should get checked or watched by authorities. Seriously soon if he has a hard time keeping a meaningful relationship with a woman or any other normal people that have not armed themselves for war,


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

AVG-JOE said:


> No matter how you slice it, big brother needs a data base.
> 
> Remember... you only truly control what you own.


Wow.

And the left wonders why we don't trust them?


----------



## Lastamender

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you assclowns speculate that every single time and then when it usually turns out to be another white guy you crawl back into your holes not to be heard from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the facts. What else would you think? You are the assKlown here, and I am hardly in a hole here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gonna admit you were wrong now or are you crawling back into your hole?
> 
> Florida school shooting suspect linked to white supremacist group: ADL
Click to expand...

I never said I was right. Do you know what speculate means? Is there a special hole for people who attack with no idea of what they are saying because they lack reading comprehension skills, or do they make them mods?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

basquebromance said:


> every day, on average, 7 children and teens are killed by guns. firearms are the leading cause of death of children under 19.
> 
> American teens are 20 times more likely to die from gun violence than their peers in other high-income countries.
> 
> each individual death is experienced as a family tragedy that ripples through a community but the sum total barely earns a national shrug.


Appeals to emotion are not solutions.  

We get it.  

What's the solution that is not a covert attempt to ban all guns and confiscate?

You can't come up with one, so the best solution is to shoot back.  Arm everyone and no shooting goes unchallenged.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Flash said:


> The shooter in Florida passed a Federal background check. Just another great example of how worthless background checks are.
> 
> Stupid Liberal idea that never works.
> 
> Liberals never get anything right.




So your remedy is what? No background checks. Big on calling liberals stupid, but small on any solutions of your own. 

Make these assault rifles hard as hell to get and we won't have to worry if a background check fails.


----------



## depotoo

And all those criminals will willingly submit to registering their illegal guns in that database.   
Got a real nice bridge to sell anyone believing more gun laws will work, with a real nice view I’d like ya to see.  And it’s cheap...





AVG-JOE said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, when I was in school every truck in the school parking lot had a gun rack, most with rifles on them.  No problem with school shootings.  No one breaking into the trucks to steal the rifles.  We did have 4h clubs, which taught gun safety and responsibility.
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about this.  The NRA & dumbass Trumpettes want to pass out silencers & make concealed carry permits no longer needed.
> 
> How many of more of those school students would be dead if the shooter utilized a silencer?
> 
> Hundred?  Two Hundred?
> 
> Yet this is what the NRA & the stupid Trumpettes want.
> 
> 
> 
> Pass out guns at the door, rig them with silencers & if a shooter enters the building, we can have 1800 untrained idiots armed to the teeth.  That is the NRA plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too terribly long ago when I was in high school it wasn't uncommon for people to have firearms in their vehicles.
> Shit ... It wasn't uncommon to get out of school and go hunting.
> 
> Yeah dumbass ... There were students with guns all over the place and people weren't getting shot.
> Ask yourself what changed ... Stupid, nit-wit, snowflake Progressive policies changed the children ... They didn't change the guns.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The liberals and the mainstream media contribute to the problem and in fact are part of the problem....they definitely are not the part of any solution.   By failing to zero in on what motivates these shooters they do their best to distract the public by putting out the red herring of gun control simply because that is part of the liberal agenda and thus the real problem gets ignored.  Time and again we see this....thus no progress to prevent these incidents is made and this epidemic of shooting at schools will therefore continue unabated.
> 
> What needs to be done:  Institute a vigorous policy in our public schools of identyfing bullying and who the perps are....once the bullys are identified their parents should be notified and they should be required to attend a meeting at the public school with their bully kid and a psychologist and school officials should educate them on what bullying is and how their kid has been bullying other kids....a rigorous policy should be put in place to make sure the bullying stops aka suspension of bullys or if required to kick them out of school and possibly make it a criminal offense if the bully continues such behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then....?
> 
> Come on... You can get there.....
> 
> There it is!  *And then use that information to keep certain individuals from obtaining guns and other dangerous toys.
> 
> *
> This isn't rocket science, it just takes a willingness to give to come up with something that ends up restricting the rights of some people to own guns, because, some people, people like Nicolas Cruz, should be denied access.
> 
> No matter how you slice it, big brother needs a data base.
> 
> Remember... you only truly control what you own.
Click to expand...


----------



## AVG-JOE

RealDave said:


> Everyone that owns or wants to buy an assault type rifle needs to undergo extensive mental testing.
> 
> What is your mental deficiency that made you want this weapon?





Flash said:


> Anybody that votes for a Democrat needs to undergo a very thorough mental examination.  Democrats are by far the most destructive force in the US.  What is the mental deficiency to think that those butt pirates should hold elected office?
> 
> Anybody that  stupid  that they don't understand the Constitutional right to keep and bear needs to get the hell out of this country.  America doesn't need assholes that like that.



*Dude,*

*This is the worst kind of troll that there is.  Broad generalizations sweeping a cloud of boring across a floor sticky with dull, recycled bullet points. (No pun intended)*

*In the future, please include some  content relevant to the conversation and, if you simply must be a dick about things, try to make the flames funny. *


----------



## BlackSand

AVG-JOE said:


> Duh... The gun industry.
> 
> Combine NRA politics with a gun industry marketing jam of "Buy now while it's still legal" and rivers of cash begin to flow.
> 
> 
> ​


​
Gun are legal ... Captain Obvious ... Try again ... 
The gun industry isn't running around like chickens with their heads cut off exploiting fear ... Captain Obvious.
The gun industry isn't broke ... Gun sales are up in recent years ... Captain Obvious.

.


----------



## 2aguy

AVG-JOE said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fun experiment - replace the word 'government' with 'We, The People' in reading and conversation....
> 
> 
> We, The People already limit hardware and access.  We're just doing a piss-poor job because We've been hamstrung by industry using the politics of fear to maintain a cash flow flowing just the way it is.
> 
> Profit from gun sales is the only reason that I can think of why We, The People can't restrict ownership of AR-15's to people who hold concealed carry permits and have been vetted by their state.
> 
> 
> `​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who exactly do you think is trying to exploit a policy of fear to achieve their aspirations ... Captain Obvious?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Duh... The gun industry.
> 
> Combine NRA politics with a gun industry marketing jam of "Buy now while it's still legal" and rivers of cash begin to flow.
> 
> 
> `​
Click to expand...



No...mix "We have to do something" with uninformed voters and you get "Ban it while we have dead bodies" from anti gunners....


----------



## depotoo

That loop hole was closed in 1998 here in Florida.  It didn’t work.  Nothing works with a criminal.  They don’t follow laws.   And he legally could not own a hand gun in this state, either.





NotfooledbyW said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter in Florida passed a Federal background check. Just another great example of how worthless background checks are.
> 
> Stupid Liberal idea that never works.
> 
> Liberals never get anything right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your remedy is what? No background checks. Big on calling liberals stupid, but small on any solutions of your own.
> 
> Make these assault rifles hard as hell to get and we won't have to worry if a background check fails.
Click to expand...


----------



## BlackSand

AVG-JOE said:


> No matter how you slice it, big brother needs a data base.
> 
> Remember... you only truly control what you own.



You think your government is going to save you ... Good Luck.
You don't own me ... I am not you nor your government's slave ...

.


----------



## depotoo

How many were killed by people following gun laws?





basquebromance said:


> every day, on average, 7 children and teens are killed by guns. firearms are the leading cause of death of children under 19.
> 
> American teens are 20 times more likely to die from gun violence than their peers in other high-income countries.
> 
> each individual death is experienced as a family tragedy that ripples through a community but the sum total barely earns a national shrug.


----------



## Skull Pilot

AVG-JOE said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of which reduces the role of We, the People in allowing the transaction resulting in that crazy young fucker owning an AR-15 and all the ammo he can carry.
> 
> Nor does it reduce in any way the sadness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that an AR is a semi-auto like most deer rifles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever.  I know what it's used for.  I can't remember the last mass shooting that didn't involve an AR-15.
> 
> I like my guns... as long as I can maintain my license from the People of Florida to carry one, I will have a 9mm on my hip... but I see no use for an AR-15 other than play and assault.
> 
> I can appreciate the desire to play with one, I've shot one and had fun, but there is no reason that access can't be restricted to folks who can pass a concealed carry license at minimum.
> 
> Florida vetted me pretty hard when I was granted my CC permit.  There's no reason that access to some weapons and accessories couldn't be limited to CC holders.
> 
> 
> `​
Click to expand...

Anyone who can ass a standard background check can pass any CCW requirements.  I see no reason to have an additional permit in order to carry concealed


----------



## Skull Pilot

depotoo said:


> Heck, when I was in school every truck in the school parking lot had a gun rack, most with rifles on them.  No problem with school shootings.  No one breaking into the trucks to steal the rifles.  We did have 4h clubs, which taught gun safety and responsibility.
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about this.  The NRA & dumbass Trumpettes want to pass out silencers & make concealed carry permits no longer needed.
> 
> How many of more of those school students would be dead if the shooter utilized a silencer?
> 
> Hundred?  Two Hundred?
> 
> Yet this is what the NRA & the stupid Trumpettes want.
> 
> 
> 
> Pass out guns at the door, rig them with silencers & if a shooter enters the building, we can have 1800 untrained idiots armed to the teeth.  That is the NRA plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too terribly long ago when I was in high school it wasn't uncommon for people to have firearms in their vehicles.
> Shit ... It wasn't uncommon to get out of school and go hunting.
> 
> Yeah dumbass ... There were students with guns all over the place and people weren't getting shot.
> Ask yourself what changed ... Stupid, nit-wit, snowflake Progressive policies changed the children ... They didn't change the guns.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It's not the guns.  It's our fucked up society.


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was expelled from one school in the district, rumors of it having to do with a weapon, yet sent to another within the same district.  Supposedly there was also a mental health referral. Friends of the mother said she had struggled with him for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I feel after reading this whole thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  You have a bunch of hyper partisan people talking about the wrong issue.
> 
> Everybody knew the kid was a violent whack job, and it is likely he had been a violent whack job for quite some time.  Out of the stupid need to be "inclusionary" the school system just kept passing him through with no regards to the effects he was having on everybody else.
> 
> The issue here is the identification and treatment of mental illness, along with a dysfunctional system that not only refuses to treat the mental illness, but mainstreams the mentally ill because of bureaucratic mandates instead of common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems to be common
> 
> So many of these shooters are looked at as "creepy" by everyone who knows them, yet we have no way to keep guns out of their hands
> 
> A bartender can look at a patron and say he has had too much to drink and refuse to serve him
> 
> Yet a gun dealer can't look at one of these kids and say he is too freak'n creepy to sell a gun to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being creepy isn't illegal.  He passed the background checks when he bought his guns didn't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He most certainly did.....and was able to buy the weapon he needed to shoot up a school
Click to expand...

But but but background checks.

Now do you see that no law would have stopped this guy from trying but locking the doors to the school would have


----------



## Doc1

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you assclowns speculate that every single time and then when it usually turns out to be another white guy you crawl back into your holes not to be heard from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the facts. What else would you think? You are the assKlown here, and I am hardly in a hole here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gonna admit you were wrong now or are you crawling back into your hole?
> 
> Florida school shooting suspect linked to white supremacist group: ADL
Click to expand...


He is a registered Democrat and here is his pic for you.


----------



## depotoo

We have a winner!!!!





Skull Pilot said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, when I was in school every truck in the school parking lot had a gun rack, most with rifles on them.  No problem with school shootings.  No one breaking into the trucks to steal the rifles.  We did have 4h clubs, which taught gun safety and responsibility.
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think about this.  The NRA & dumbass Trumpettes want to pass out silencers & make concealed carry permits no longer needed.
> 
> How many of more of those school students would be dead if the shooter utilized a silencer?
> 
> Hundred?  Two Hundred?
> 
> Yet this is what the NRA & the stupid Trumpettes want.
> 
> 
> 
> Pass out guns at the door, rig them with silencers & if a shooter enters the building, we can have 1800 untrained idiots armed to the teeth.  That is the NRA plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too terribly long ago when I was in high school it wasn't uncommon for people to have firearms in their vehicles.
> Shit ... It wasn't uncommon to get out of school and go hunting.
> 
> Yeah dumbass ... There were students with guns all over the place and people weren't getting shot.
> Ask yourself what changed ... Stupid, nit-wit, snowflake Progressive policies changed the children ... They didn't change the guns.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not the guns.  It's our fucked up society.
Click to expand...


----------



## mdk

Doc1 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you assclowns speculate that every single time and then when it usually turns out to be another white guy you crawl back into your holes not to be heard from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the facts. What else would you think? You are the assKlown here, and I am hardly in a hole here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gonna admit you were wrong now or are you crawling back into your hole?
> 
> Florida school shooting suspect linked to white supremacist group: ADL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a registered Democrat and here is his pic for you.
> 
> View attachment 176942
Click to expand...


Someone wrote "gullible" on your ceiling.


----------



## BlackSand

mdk said:


> Someone wrote "gullible" on your ceiling.



Just put the paintbrush down and step away slowly ... 

.


----------



## AVG-JOE

AVG-JOE said:


> No matter how you slice it, big brother needs a data base.
> 
> Remember... you only truly control what you own.





Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Wow.
> 
> And the left wonders why we don't trust them?




"The Government" already maintains your complete  earnings history and more if you served...  I for one am glad that my Social Security, IRS and Military records aren't in danger of being sold on the Hong Kong Exchange late tonight. 

I'm also glad that The United States Marines are on Our side.  Whoever the fuck "We" are  

`​


----------



## depotoo

Here at my granddaughters school, there is fencing around the entire complex, then you must enter into a gated cage and must be buzzed in, to get into the office and then be buzzed into the courtyard by them to get into the actual building, which is also sealed off by gated cages which can only be opened by key cards.  And we live in a safe area.  It feels like Fort Knox.





Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was expelled from one school in the district, rumors of it having to do with a weapon, yet sent to another within the same district.  Supposedly there was also a mental health referral. Friends of the mother said she had struggled with him for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  You have a bunch of hyper partisan people talking about the wrong issue.
> 
> Everybody knew the kid was a violent whack job, and it is likely he had been a violent whack job for quite some time.  Out of the stupid need to be "inclusionary" the school system just kept passing him through with no regards to the effects he was having on everybody else.
> 
> The issue here is the identification and treatment of mental illness, along with a dysfunctional system that not only refuses to treat the mental illness, but mainstreams the mentally ill because of bureaucratic mandates instead of common sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems to be common
> 
> So many of these shooters are looked at as "creepy" by everyone who knows them, yet we have no way to keep guns out of their hands
> 
> A bartender can look at a patron and say he has had too much to drink and refuse to serve him
> 
> Yet a gun dealer can't look at one of these kids and say he is too freak'n creepy to sell a gun to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being creepy isn't illegal.  He passed the background checks when he bought his guns didn't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He most certainly did.....and was able to buy the weapon he needed to shoot up a school
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But but but background checks.
> 
> Now do you see that no law would have stopped this guy from trying but locking the doors to the school would have
Click to expand...


----------



## BlackSand

AVG-JOE said:


> "The Government" already maintains your complete  earnings history and more if you served...  I for one am glad that my Social Security, IRS and Military records aren't in danger of being sold on the Hong Kong Exchange late tonight.
> 
> I'm also glad that The United States Marines are on Our side.  Whoever the fuck "We" are
> 
> `​



They cannot protect you ... Cyber hack got access to over 700,000 IRS accounts
Now the Marines ... Maybe.

.


----------



## depotoo

Actually, they probably could be...with all the data breaches they have had.





AVG-JOE said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how you slice it, big brother needs a data base.
> 
> Remember... you only truly control what you own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> And the left wonders why we don't trust them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "The Government" already maintains your complete  earnings history and more if you served...  I for one am glad that my Social Security, IRS and Military records aren't in danger of being sold on the Hong Kong Exchange late tonight.
> 
> I'm also glad that The United States Marines are on Our side.  Whoever the fuck "We" are
> 
> `​
Click to expand...


----------



## Skull Pilot

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not stupid. It if became a norm, materials and knowledge would be more accessible. Hek, we have books that show how to make bombs out of 3 ingredients.
> I agree with the last part. Banning guns and ammo is fucking retarded. It wont do anything.
> To get started, you have to have somewhere to start. Where is that starting position?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, let's start somewhere.
> Do you agree that children in our society are bathed in gun violence through media and video games?  Graphic depictions of human beings being killed with guns?
> Would you oppose strictly limiting those graphic depictions in movies, games and using general societal disapproval to teach children that guns are not for taking human life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _teach children that guns are not for taking human life?_
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about strict limits on movies, television shows and video games that portray human on human gun violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about books with violent content ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Them, too.  I didn't know kids read anymore.
Click to expand...


Great let's just erase the entire first amendment.


----------



## AVG-JOE

AVG-JOE said:


> "The Government" already maintains your complete  earnings history and more if you served...  I for one am glad that my Social Security, IRS and Military records aren't in danger of being sold on the Hong Kong Exchange late tonight.
> 
> I'm also glad that The United States Marines are on Our side.  Whoever the fuck "We" are
> 
> `​





BlackSand said:


> They cannot protect you ... Cyber hack got access to over 700,000 IRS accounts
> Now the Marines ... Maybe.
> 
> .


But We SHOULD!

Government is a tool....

Monkey business is the problem.


​


----------



## BlackSand

AVG-JOE said:


> But We SHOULD!
> 
> Government is a tool....
> 
> Monkey business is the problem.
> 
> 
> ​



"Should" ain't got nothing to do with whether or not they "Can" ... Captain Obvious ... 

.


----------



## AVG-JOE

We have the technology to run an effective government that works hard every day to protect it's citizens.

Baby steps.  Frustrating baby steps.

Arrrrrggggggg!


----------



## Doc1

mdk said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you assclowns speculate that every single time and then when it usually turns out to be another white guy you crawl back into your holes not to be heard from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the facts. What else would you think? You are the assKlown here, and I am hardly in a hole here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gonna admit you were wrong now or are you crawling back into your hole?
> 
> Florida school shooting suspect linked to white supremacist group: ADL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a registered Democrat and here is his pic for you.
> 
> View attachment 176942
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone wrote "gullible" on your ceiling.
Click to expand...


You poor kid, he's got all of your favorite on that T-Shirt he's wearing 

BREAKING: Don't Let The MAGA Hat Fool You, Hispanic Shooter 'Nicolas de Jesus Cruz' Was A Registered Democrat


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Doc1 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you assclowns speculate that every single time and then when it usually turns out to be another white guy you crawl back into your holes not to be heard from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the facts. What else would you think? You are the assKlown here, and I am hardly in a hole here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gonna admit you were wrong now or are you crawling back into your hole?
> 
> Florida school shooting suspect linked to white supremacist group: ADL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a registered Democrat and here is his pic for you.
> 
> View attachment 176942
Click to expand...


That isn't him, stupid.  That pic has already been debunked and there has been no proof he is a registered Democrat.


----------



## depotoo

That has been updated-

*UPDATE: Nicolas de Jesus Cruz was not Registered as Democrat as Some Sources Reported*


Doc1 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you assclowns speculate that every single time and then when it usually turns out to be another white guy you crawl back into your holes not to be heard from.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the facts. What else would you think? You are the assKlown here, and I am hardly in a hole here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gonna admit you were wrong now or are you crawling back into your hole?
> 
> Florida school shooting suspect linked to white supremacist group: ADL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a registered Democrat and here is his pic for you.
> 
> View attachment 176942
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone wrote "gullible" on your ceiling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor kid, he's got all of your favorite on that T-Shirt he's wearing
> 
> BREAKING: Don't Let The MAGA Hat Fool You, Hispanic Shooter 'Nicolas de Jesus Cruz' Was A Registered Democrat
Click to expand...


----------



## BlackSand

AVG-JOE said:


> We have the technology to run an effective government that works hard every day to protect it's citizens.
> 
> Baby steps.  Frustrating baby steps.
> 
> Arrrrrggggggg!



We have the technology to do a lot of things we ought not be doing ... Captain Obvious.
Technology doesn't justify your poor decisions.

.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Doc1 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you assclowns speculate that every single time and then when it usually turns out to be another white guy you crawl back into your holes not to be heard from.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the facts. What else would you think? You are the assKlown here, and I am hardly in a hole here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gonna admit you were wrong now or are you crawling back into your hole?
> 
> Florida school shooting suspect linked to white supremacist group: ADL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a registered Democrat and here is his pic for you.
> 
> View attachment 176942
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone wrote "gullible" on your ceiling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor kid, he's got all of your favorite on that T-Shirt he's wearing
> 
> BREAKING: Don't Let The MAGA Hat Fool You, Hispanic Shooter 'Nicolas de Jesus Cruz' Was A Registered Democrat
Click to expand...


The headline of your own link

*UPDATE: Nicolas de Jesus Cruz was not Registered as Democrat as Some Sources Reported*


----------



## AVG-JOE

BlackSand said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> But We SHOULD!
> 
> Government is a tool....
> 
> Monkey business is the problem.
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Should" ain't got nothing to do with whether or not they can ... Captain Obvious ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Should has EVERYTHING to do with it.  

This is AMERICA, (insert your preferred Deity here) Damn it!!

We _*should*_ be capable of maintaining an effective government that truly protects it's citizens and their freedoms.  

The fact that we don't, especially right now, I lay at the feet of a congress controlled by Gerrymander-safe republicans who're unwilling or unable to discuss the issues for fear of losing the ca$h that keeps the machine greased.


----------



## Doc1

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you assclowns speculate that every single time and then when it usually turns out to be another white guy you crawl back into your holes not to be heard from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the facts. What else would you think? You are the assKlown here, and I am hardly in a hole here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gonna admit you were wrong now or are you crawling back into your hole?
> 
> Florida school shooting suspect linked to white supremacist group: ADL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a registered Democrat and here is his pic for you.
> 
> View attachment 176942
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That isn't him, stupid.  That pic has already been debunked and there has been no proof he is a registered Democrat.
Click to expand...


Prove it twit. Your opinion is worth shit.


----------



## mdk

Doc1 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you assclowns speculate that every single time and then when it usually turns out to be another white guy you crawl back into your holes not to be heard from.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the facts. What else would you think? You are the assKlown here, and I am hardly in a hole here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gonna admit you were wrong now or are you crawling back into your hole?
> 
> Florida school shooting suspect linked to white supremacist group: ADL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a registered Democrat and here is his pic for you.
> 
> View attachment 176942
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone wrote "gullible" on your ceiling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor kid, he's got all of your favorite on that T-Shirt he's wearing
> 
> BREAKING: Don't Let The MAGA Hat Fool You, Hispanic Shooter 'Nicolas de Jesus Cruz' Was A Registered Democrat
Click to expand...


Nicolas Cruz is a registered Democrat that was born in May 1998. Who knows what or if Nikolas Cruz was a registered voter? Also, he was born in September 1998. You apparently will believe anything.


----------



## mdk

Here is a picture of Nikolas Cruz at the Oscars:


----------



## Doc1

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you assclowns speculate that every single time and then when it usually turns out to be another white guy you crawl back into your holes not to be heard from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the facts. What else would you think? You are the assKlown here, and I am hardly in a hole here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gonna admit you were wrong now or are you crawling back into your hole?
> 
> Florida school shooting suspect linked to white supremacist group: ADL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a registered Democrat and here is his pic for you.
> 
> View attachment 176942
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That isn't him, stupid.  That pic has already been debunked and there has been no proof he is a registered Democrat.
Click to expand...


Poor TAZ, he's still wearing a T-shirt with your favorite historical characters.


----------



## OldLady

toobfreak said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just waiting to hear that he's DACA kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that were to be the case....the news rooms across the country would be busy all night scrubbing all of their video and coverage of this shooting........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left is going to use this shooting (just like any other) to push for anti-gun narrative. Before they do, they should remember that they are the ones who radicalized people like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When all the smoke clears, I'm betting that the shooter is once again found to have ties with and or alliances with the democratic party, Obama supporter, or his parents are.  These people never turn out to be moral, upstanding, conservatives.  As to other countries, what they don't have is American Common Core Public Schools turning out violent kids looking to come back to "get even" with all of their dysfunctional teachers and classmates who put this need to murder in their minds.
> 
> WHEN will schools finally be held accountable for not protecting these kids by locking the doors, having metal detectors and having teachers and guards throughout the school who are well-armed and well-trained with firearms?  The problem is obviously NOT THE GUNS, but our unfamiliarity with them anymore by a liberal culture trying to remove them from people's lives.  WE have created a generation of defenseless people who know nothing but how to hide in terror under a desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oh, get serious.  This kid didn't go on a shooting rampage because he supported Obama or because he hated Trump, or he was seeking 47 virgins in paradise.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said he did.  All bullshit leftist data posted by others aside, EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THESE SCHOOL SHOOTINGS has had a liberal influence in the family.  Not one of them was from a strong, moral, conservative upbringing.  If there are a few white supremacists out there committing crimes, their numbers pale in comparison and hardly make the news.  There is something about liberal upbringing that makes people crazy.  Normal people don't go out doing this stuff.  Liberals are the Antifa who run around in black masks beating up women and knocking down statues of dead soldiers and traveling the country looking for fights to start, tearing up campuses, breaking windows, stomping police cars, rioting in cities, trying to put men in girls bathrooms, attacking their own country and going berserk because some sensible person comes to their campus to give some different views to hear and think about.  Liberals are crazy.  Liberals are intolerant.  They are mental defects.  Liberals are liars who punish kids for playing cops and robbers now and we didn't have this national problem until liberals got a hold of controlling our media and our schools.  Look at liberals now:  When GW Bush was in, they went berserk with vitriol at the man!  Now that another non-Leftist is in the WH, they deny he is even President, try to block his administration as if it were Satan incarnate and are trying to get the man impeached on any phony charge they can dream up in their little minds.  Good God, he's just a businessman who cared enough to put his life aside to try to help fix the country.
> 
> Children are perceptive.  They have an intuition about what's bull and what is not.  We are forcing kids into these insane asylums we call "schools" now where everyday the system sets up a conflict of irrational restrictions, rules and unfair punishments, and it builds up in these kids and they internalize it until finally, one of them snaps, gets a hold of a gun somewhere, and wants nothing more than to come back and blow away the very people who have tormented their lives.
> 
> Guns are not the problem and no gun law in the world will ever solve anything.  There are MILLIONS of guns everywhere and people are not going to turn them in and the people will not stand for having their Constitution turned on its head and even if you turn this country into a police state where every home is broken down and searched and every gun is confiscated by force, a solution far worse than the problems sought solved, people will still hide a lot of the guns and all of the criminals will still have guns and millions more guns will be snuck back into the country and all of the elite will still have theirs and all you will do is escalate this country into a police state where everyone fears and mistrusts their neighbor, crime will soar and kids will still find a new way of taking it out on those they hate.
> 
> If you want to solve the school problem, you NEED TO CHANGE THE SCHOOLS and you need to change society to get all of this mind numbing PC bullshit out of our culture.  We never had this problem until liberalism ran rampant to where it cripples every industry and aspect of our country now, to where states and cities now even fight to oppose their own government to oppose enforcing laws on rounding up CRIMINALS from other countries.
> 
> If you want to see why these kids are shooting up schools, if you are a liberal, go put down your computer for a minute right now, walk to the nearest mirror and LOOK RIGHT AT THE PROBLEM.
Click to expand...

It is not about liberal upbringing vs. conservative upbringing.  It's not a political or right/left thing.  You aren't wrong that a stable family is pretty important to kids, but you're totally wrong to politicize who is "right" and who is "wrong."


----------



## Dr Grump

Skull Pilot said:


> It's not the guns.  It's our fucked up society.



And guns are part of the reason you have a fucked up society


----------



## Dr Grump

Doc1 said:


> [
> 
> He is a registered Democrat and here is his pic for you.



I don't think so..


----------



## AVG-JOE

AVG-JOE said:


> We have the technology to run an effective government that works hard every day to protect it's citizens.
> 
> Baby steps.  Frustrating baby steps.
> 
> Arrrrrggggggg!





BlackSand said:


> We have the technology to do a lot of things we ought not be doing ... Captain Obvious.
> Technology doesn't justify your poor decisions.
> 
> .


_*MY*_ poor decisions?  

Um...  er.... ah...  

I'd like to see your list of my personal decisions that resulted in 'bad government'.  That's either the most arrogant, or the most childish thing I've seen in a long time....



Government is a tool....

Monkey Business is the problem.

`​


----------



## OldLady

Skull Pilot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, let's start somewhere.
> Do you agree that children in our society are bathed in gun violence through media and video games?  Graphic depictions of human beings being killed with guns?
> Would you oppose strictly limiting those graphic depictions in movies, games and using general societal disapproval to teach children that guns are not for taking human life?
> 
> 
> 
> _teach children that guns are not for taking human life?_
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about strict limits on movies, television shows and video games that portray human on human gun violence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about books with violent content ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Them, too.  I didn't know kids read anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great let's just erase the entire first amendment.
Click to expand...

With rights come responsibilities.  Social responsibility sometimes includes taking one for the team, the good of the many.


----------



## Doc1

Dr Grump said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> He is a registered Democrat and here is his pic for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so..
Click to expand...


I don't really care what you think  All "White Supremacists" where T-Shirts filled wit the images of the Left's Greatest heroes.


----------



## BlackSand

AVG-JOE said:


> Should has EVERYTHING to do with it.
> 
> This is AMERICA, (insert your preferred Deity here) Damn it!!
> 
> We _*should*_ be capable of maintaining an effective government that truly protects it's citizens and their freedoms.
> 
> The fact that we don't, especially right now, I lay at the feet of a congress controlled by Gerrymander-safe republicans who're unwilling or unable to discuss the issues for fear of losing the ca$h that keeps the machine greased.



"Should" does not mean "Can" ... Captain Obvious.

The government isn't doing what they are required to do ... Much less what they should do.
You are stupid if you think we should grant them the power to do more of what they are already failing at.

.


----------



## kaz

Lewdog said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how much we could change things if administrators and teachers could be armed and shooters didn't know who is armed.  That could have saved a lot of lives today.
> 
> The liberals are all fist pumping each other that 17 died.  Every body is in their mind a political win for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is pumping fists over kids dying.
> 
> The problem is, when one of these events happens gun rights people say it isn't the time to talk about new laws... but when is?  Next week when the next shooting happens?  Or the week after that?  Or maybe the week after that?
> 
> Congress won't even pass a law to prevent people on terrorist watch lists from buying guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull shit.  The first thing the liberals did here was to run to the board and start a thread cheering the carnage.  You know they love this, stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the first thing that Conservative did was to run to the board and blame it on Muslims, or immigrants.
> 
> Your side has no moral high ground here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I looked at the start of the thread and I don't see that.
> 
> Generally it would have been a good bet, though not as much for a school shooting.
> 
> It's sick how the carnage keeps growing in these and it's the left who keeps insisting that we keep it safe for shooters to do so.  Every time, no one is shooting back.  The left's plans are working
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Putting more guns in schools and asking teachers to be Wyatt Earp isn't going to solve the problem.  A shoot out in a school?  You think that's the answer?
Click to expand...


Yes, when a kid is running around shooting people the last thing you want is anyone able to fight back.  How's that working out for you?

So you think it's better for the shooters to not go to gun free zones?  It's some sort of trap to lure them there?

I have to say I'm not seeing your plan, can you explain how it works?


----------



## Flopper

Flash said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The gun culture cohort in the US is like Dr Morbius in The Forbidden Planet. The monster is in his mind and a machine is manifesting it in reality. Even when the thing is melting through the foot thick door to his lab he can't accept it is him that is responsible for killing all these people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Morbius' denial is more like the denial of the filthy Democrats in Chicago who think their strict gun control laws will magically stop crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you harp on Chicago when there are 24 worse cities in the U.S. for gun deaths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because every year there are almost 1,000 gun deaths in a city with the  strictest gun control laws in the country.  It is the poster child for the failure of gun control laws and the pandering by the liberal Democrats to the demographics that are the by far main perpetrators of crimes.
> 
> However, if your point is that Chicago is not the only Democrat run big city shithole in the US then you are correct.  Just look at an election result map from 2016 and the blue splotches are where most of the gun crimes take place. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Passing really strict gun laws that can be enforced is not possible in this country because people support them about the way people supported Prohibition.
> 
> Secondly, the 2nd amendment and various court interpretation prevent the closure of loopholes in the laws.  There's a video running on the net by the maker of a gun kit that proudly announces they are able get around serializing their guns since the final construction is by the buyer.  So the police will not be able to trace them.  Wow, what a boon for the gangs.  Then there are the plastic guns that can fool metal detectors.
> 
> Lastly, we are a violent society. We claim to hate it but in fact we thrive on, whether it's the latest school shooting, cop shooting, or mass suicide we just can't get enough of it.  It's glamorized in movies, books, and TV.  Kids have been so desensitized to violence that the most terrible crimes makes no impression on them at all.   *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 330 million people in this country.  That includes a lot of nutcases.
> 
> Taking rights away from the great majority of the people in this country will do nothing to stop the nut jobs but will greatly damage Liberty.
Click to expand...

*We don't need to take rights away from anybody to make our schools more secure.*


----------



## kaz

theDoctorisIn said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how much we could change things if administrators and teachers could be armed and shooters didn't know who is armed.  That could have saved a lot of lives today.
> 
> The liberals are all fist pumping each other that 17 died.  Every body is in their mind a political win for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is pumping fists over kids dying.
> 
> The problem is, when one of these events happens gun rights people say it isn't the time to talk about new laws... but when is?  Next week when the next shooting happens?  Or the week after that?  Or maybe the week after that?
> 
> Congress won't even pass a law to prevent people on terrorist watch lists from buying guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull shit.  The first thing the liberals did here was to run to the board and start a thread cheering the carnage.  You know they love this, stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the first thing that Conservative did was to run to the board and blame it on Muslims, or immigrants.
> 
> Your side has no moral high ground here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I looked at the start of the thread and I don't see that.
> 
> Generally it would have been a good bet, though not as much for a school shooting.
> 
> It's sick how the carnage keeps growing in these and it's the left who keeps insisting that we keep it safe for shooters to do so.  Every time, no one is shooting back.  The left's plans are working
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See post #9. First page.
> 
> "Shooting back" is only a solution to people who watch too many action movies.
Click to expand...


Seriously?  You think it was actually BETTER that no one could shoot back while this kid was roaming the crowded halls murdering as many people as he could?  Frankly that sounds sick as fuck.  So say five random people having guns would have made it worse.  Can you explain this demented theory?

And I said leftists like the body count.  You're sure ensuring we maximize it


----------



## kaz

KeiserC said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KeiserC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KeiserC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is pumping fists over kids dying.
> 
> The problem is, when one of these events happens gun rights people say it isn't the time to talk about new laws... but when is?  Next week when the next shooting happens?  Or the week after that?  Or maybe the week after that?
> 
> Congress won't even pass a law to prevent people on terrorist watch lists from buying guns.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a 'gun rights' guy... I think it's time for new laws.... of the top of my head I think the 'reciprocity carry' legislation is spot on... I can give you a few more that I'd love to talk about if your so inclined...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would be.  I started a thread to get ideas like that.  Would love to hear yours.
> 
> Keeping guns from criminals - liberals, what is your plan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Legislate that all 'gun free zones' have armed professionals guarding them.  This would be cost prohibitive, discouraging 'GFZ's' in the first place, which is the best thing that we could hope for... legally armed citizenry free to carry in those "zones".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with that on public property.  Private property should be the rules of the owner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that was just implicit... Yes, if your a private, non-commercial, property owner... 'carte blanche' on making it 'whatever zone' that floats your boat... like for instance, a 'progressive free zone'..
Click to expand...


I didn't mean it as disputing you, only clarifying.  I'm all for a good progressive free zone


----------



## kaz

koshergrl said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is pumping fists over kids dying.
> 
> The problem is, when one of these events happens gun rights people say it isn't the time to talk about new laws... but when is?  Next week when the next shooting happens?  Or the week after that?  Or maybe the week after that?
> 
> Congress won't even pass a law to prevent people on terrorist watch lists from buying guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit.  The first thing the liberals did here was to run to the board and start a thread cheering the carnage.  You know they love this, stop lying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the first thing that Conservative did was to run to the board and blame it on Muslims, or immigrants.
> 
> Your side has no moral high ground here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I looked at the start of the thread and I don't see that.
> 
> Generally it would have been a good bet, though not as much for a school shooting.
> 
> It's sick how the carnage keeps growing in these and it's the left who keeps insisting that we keep it safe for shooters to do so.  Every time, no one is shooting back.  The left's plans are working
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See post #9. First page.
> 
> "Shooting back" is only a solution to people who watch too many action movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. See how the left lies?
> 
> Yeah. People have never been protected by a good guy with a gun.
> 
> That's the sort of lies leftists tell when they want more innocent people to be killed, and when they want to remove ALL options of self defense.
Click to expand...


It is incredible.  Kids, teachers, administrators are being slaughtered, and he wants to make sure they are unarmed.  I'm waiting for him to get to the part where only government employees can use guns safely.  That is the true goal of the leftists.  Only government should have guns


----------



## basquebromance

Has anyone blamed the shooter for the shooting yesterday?


----------



## kaz

Lewdog said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit.  The first thing the liberals did here was to run to the board and start a thread cheering the carnage.  You know they love this, stop lying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You pick out one or two people for that, and I can point towards one or two on the other side stepping on the dead bodies of the kids to say they wouldn't have been killed if MORE people had guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are probably some.  But the left loves to politicize death, it's a huge thing to them.
> 
> There is no way to keep 300 million guns from a psycho.  Just having a few guns among unknown admins and teachers and the shooting not knowing which ones would have saved a lot of lives and likely prevented the shooting.
> 
> There's an obvious reason why the vast number of shootings are in so called gun free zones.  Problem being that sign is a "criminals come here" sign.  Law abiding citizens are the ones who abide by the law.  Who saw that coming?
> 
> Leftists want only government to be armed.  Are they cheering the propaganda for this?  You betcha, most of them are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes there is a real good reason so many shootings happen in gun free zones...  it's because they are places that are often the most vulnerable for people to kill people.  But if he hadn't had access to an AR-15... chances are he wouldn't have been able to kill so many people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only reason that was effective was because he could freely run around the halls knowing no one was going to be able to shoot back.  That is the primary issue.  And that is specifically what I'm blaming leftists for, making murderers safer.
> 
> Think about that.  If you know there are roughly five guns in a school and has no idea who has them, you aren't going to run around the halls shooting people like this kid did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So having bullets flying in 2 directions with people running all around would be safer?  REALLY?  You've watched too many action movies.  School teachers aren't exactly Annie Oakley.
Click to expand...


So you think:

1)  A single armed person who is actually aiming and shooting at unarmed people like a duck in a shooting gallery

=

2)  The risk someone shooting back hits a bystander

You are functionally insane.  You inner city liberal zombies who live in lofts in places like Soho just have no idea what you are talking about.  I grew up in Michigan where there were guns everywhere.  I only ever heard one shooting of a person, and that was a man who murdered his wife.  There's no way to stop that if that's what they decide to do.

Gun owners are overwhelmingly responsible people who appreciate guns and recognize how to handle them safely.

You're in a hell of a lot more danger every time you put down your white whine spritzer and walk out of your loft into the surrounding urban jungle, where BTW, guns are banned ...


----------



## depotoo

basquebromance said:


> Has anyone blamed the shooter for the shooting yesterday?


I know I have.  Others want to blame anything but him it seems.


----------



## AVG-JOE

BlackSand said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should has EVERYTHING to do with it.
> 
> This is AMERICA, (insert your preferred Deity here) Damn it!!
> 
> We _*should*_ be capable of maintaining an effective government that truly protects it's citizens and their freedoms.
> 
> The fact that we don't, especially right now, I lay at the feet of a congress controlled by Gerrymander-safe republicans who're unwilling or unable to discuss the issues for fear of losing the ca$h that keeps the machine greased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Should" does not mean "Can" ... Captain Obvious.
> 
> The government isn't doing what they are required to do ... Much less what they should do.
> You are stupid if you think we should grant them the power to do more of what they are already failing at.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Part of it is reducing powers...  Like the power that congress has to tax you differently from the way I'm taxed...  

Part of it is removing from all state legislatures the power to redraw congressional districts in ways that favor one political party over another.

A lot of it will be educating people to understand that government is a tool, and not a slimy monster to be loathed from a distance.


`​


----------



## toobfreak

OldLady said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were to be the case....the news rooms across the country would be busy all night scrubbing all of their video and coverage of this shooting........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left is going to use this shooting (just like any other) to push for anti-gun narrative. Before they do, they should remember that they are the ones who radicalized people like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When all the smoke clears, I'm betting that the shooter is once again found to have ties with and or alliances with the democratic party, Obama supporter, or his parents are.  These people never turn out to be moral, upstanding, conservatives.  As to other countries, what they don't have is American Common Core Public Schools turning out violent kids looking to come back to "get even" with all of their dysfunctional teachers and classmates who put this need to murder in their minds.
> 
> WHEN will schools finally be held accountable for not protecting these kids by locking the doors, having metal detectors and having teachers and guards throughout the school who are well-armed and well-trained with firearms?  The problem is obviously NOT THE GUNS, but our unfamiliarity with them anymore by a liberal culture trying to remove them from people's lives.  WE have created a generation of defenseless people who know nothing but how to hide in terror under a desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oh, get serious.  This kid didn't go on a shooting rampage because he supported Obama or because he hated Trump, or he was seeking 47 virgins in paradise.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said he did.  All bullshit leftist data posted by others aside, EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THESE SCHOOL SHOOTINGS has had a liberal influence in the family.  Not one of them was from a strong, moral, conservative upbringing.  If there are a few white supremacists out there committing crimes, their numbers pale in comparison and hardly make the news.  There is something about liberal upbringing that makes people crazy.  Normal people don't go out doing this stuff.  Liberals are the Antifa who run around in black masks beating up women and knocking down statues of dead soldiers and traveling the country looking for fights to start, tearing up campuses, breaking windows, stomping police cars, rioting in cities, trying to put men in girls bathrooms, attacking their own country and going berserk because some sensible person comes to their campus to give some different views to hear and think about.  Liberals are crazy.  Liberals are intolerant.  They are mental defects.  Liberals are liars who punish kids for playing cops and robbers now and we didn't have this national problem until liberals got a hold of controlling our media and our schools.  Look at liberals now:  When GW Bush was in, they went berserk with vitriol at the man!  Now that another non-Leftist is in the WH, they deny he is even President, try to block his administration as if it were Satan incarnate and are trying to get the man impeached on any phony charge they can dream up in their little minds.  Good God, he's just a businessman who cared enough to put his life aside to try to help fix the country.
> 
> Children are perceptive.  They have an intuition about what's bull and what is not.  We are forcing kids into these insane asylums we call "schools" now where everyday the system sets up a conflict of irrational restrictions, rules and unfair punishments, and it builds up in these kids and they internalize it until finally, one of them snaps, gets a hold of a gun somewhere, and wants nothing more than to come back and blow away the very people who have tormented their lives.
> 
> Guns are not the problem and no gun law in the world will ever solve anything.  There are MILLIONS of guns everywhere and people are not going to turn them in and the people will not stand for having their Constitution turned on its head and even if you turn this country into a police state where every home is broken down and searched and every gun is confiscated by force, a solution far worse than the problems sought solved, people will still hide a lot of the guns and all of the criminals will still have guns and millions more guns will be snuck back into the country and all of the elite will still have theirs and all you will do is escalate this country into a police state where everyone fears and mistrusts their neighbor, crime will soar and kids will still find a new way of taking it out on those they hate.
> 
> If you want to solve the school problem, you NEED TO CHANGE THE SCHOOLS and you need to change society to get all of this mind numbing PC bullshit out of our culture.  We never had this problem until liberalism ran rampant to where it cripples every industry and aspect of our country now, to where states and cities now even fight to oppose their own government to oppose enforcing laws on rounding up CRIMINALS from other countries.
> 
> If you want to see why these kids are shooting up schools, if you are a liberal, go put down your computer for a minute right now, walk to the nearest mirror and LOOK RIGHT AT THE PROBLEM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not about liberal upbringing vs. conservative upbringing.  It's not a political or right/left thing.  You aren't wrong that a stable family is pretty important to kids, but you're totally wrong to politicize who is "right" and who is "wrong."
Click to expand...



You know Old Lady, I'm not trying to "politicize" anything, just giving some hard facts about cause and motivation.  But while I might not always agree with you, you are one of the few people I consider "Leftist" or "Liberal" on this board that I can respect, talk to and reason with.  Frankly, I'm sick of talking about the topic.  NONE OF THIS will stop a single killing or bring one kid back.


----------



## Flash

NotfooledbyW said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> 
> 
> So why did you buy one?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of your fucking business Moon Bat.
> 
> The Second Amendment protects the right to keep and bear arms and has no qualifications to it like having to justify it to you stupid pussy Moon Bats.
> 
> I have 27 AR-15s.  If you don't like it then you can kiss my Cracker ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 27 of them.
> 
> Oh no, you don't have any mental issues.
> 
> That alone should  fail your background clearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> The Orlando shooter only had one. At 19, living with his relatives, a loner, bad luck with girls, weird behavior, "Make America Great Again" hat wearer, treated for mental illness, depressed because his mother recently died, yeah and he bought the gun legally.
> 
> In this era of so much cultish gun worship, his relatives didn't even wonder wtf this young AR-15 owner needed a military assault style rifle.
> 
> On a world that cares about school kids and movie goers and open air concert goers right to live a full life that kid gets no where near owning an assault rifle and extra clips.
> 
> I wonder if his rejatives learned anything from this experience.
> 
> Whoever manufactured this weapon and the train of organizations that profited off legally selling it to him should start paying a tax to cover all the deaths and injury. And they should be sued and start paying directly for the injuries this young gun cult murderer caused.
> 
> And our 27 AR-15 owning cracker probably should get checked or watched by authorities. Seriously soon if he has a hard time keeping a meaningful relationship with a woman or any other normal people that have not armed themselves for war,
Click to expand...



He also wore Communist shirts.  You know, like you Moon Bats do.


----------



## Dr Grump

Doc1 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> He is a registered Democrat and here is his pic for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care what you think  All "White Supremacists" where T-Shirts filled wit the images of the Left's Greatest heroes.
Click to expand...


?? I was talking about his cap. This was taken from his facebook page. 

And whatever you say, white supremacists are inherently anti liberal. Big time.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Doc1 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you assclowns speculate that every single time and then when it usually turns out to be another white guy you crawl back into your holes not to be heard from.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the facts. What else would you think? You are the assKlown here, and I am hardly in a hole here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gonna admit you were wrong now or are you crawling back into your hole?
> 
> Florida school shooting suspect linked to white supremacist group: ADL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a registered Democrat and here is his pic for you.
> 
> View attachment 176942
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That isn't him, stupid.  That pic has already been debunked and there has been no proof he is a registered Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it twit. Your opinion is worth shit.
Click to expand...


Your own article admitted it was a hoax, you dumbass


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Doc1 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you assclowns speculate that every single time and then when it usually turns out to be another white guy you crawl back into your holes not to be heard from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the facts. What else would you think? You are the assKlown here, and I am hardly in a hole here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gonna admit you were wrong now or are you crawling back into your hole?
> 
> Florida school shooting suspect linked to white supremacist group: ADL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a registered Democrat and here is his pic for you.
> 
> View attachment 176942
Click to expand...

What Horseshit!


----------



## Doc1

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the facts. What else would you think? You are the assKlown here, and I am hardly in a hole here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna admit you were wrong now or are you crawling back into your hole?
> 
> Florida school shooting suspect linked to white supremacist group: ADL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a registered Democrat and here is his pic for you.
> 
> View attachment 176942
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That isn't him, stupid.  That pic has already been debunked and there has been no proof he is a registered Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it twit. Your opinion is worth shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your own article admitted it was a hoax, you dumbass
Click to expand...


Is he or is he not wearing the T-Shirt kid?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Flash said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> 
> 
> So why did you buy one?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of your fucking business Moon Bat.
> 
> The Second Amendment protects the right to keep and bear arms and has no qualifications to it like having to justify it to you stupid pussy Moon Bats.
> 
> I have 27 AR-15s.  If you don't like it then you can kiss my Cracker ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 27 of them.
> 
> Oh no, you don't have any mental issues.
> 
> That alone should  fail your background clearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> The Orlando shooter only had one. At 19, living with his relatives, a loner, bad luck with girls, weird behavior, "Make America Great Again" hat wearer, treated for mental illness, depressed because his mother recently died, yeah and he bought the gun legally.
> 
> In this era of so much cultish gun worship, his relatives didn't even wonder wtf this young AR-15 owner needed a military assault style rifle.
> 
> On a world that cares about school kids and movie goers and open air concert goers right to live a full life that kid gets no where near owning an assault rifle and extra clips.
> 
> I wonder if his rejatives learned anything from this experience.
> 
> Whoever manufactured this weapon and the train of organizations that profited off legally selling it to him should start paying a tax to cover all the deaths and injury. And they should be sued and start paying directly for the injuries this young gun cult murderer caused.
> 
> And our 27 AR-15 owning cracker probably should get checked or watched by authorities. Seriously soon if he has a hard time keeping a meaningful relationship with a woman or any other normal people that have not armed themselves for war,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He also wore Communist shirts.  You know, like you Moon Bats do.
Click to expand...


Jesus Christ, how many times are you fuck tards going to keep circulating that photograph?  That's NOT him.  His mug shot is all over the Internet now and the guy in this picture is not him.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Doc1 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna admit you were wrong now or are you crawling back into your hole?
> 
> Florida school shooting suspect linked to white supremacist group: ADL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a registered Democrat and here is his pic for you.
> 
> View attachment 176942
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That isn't him, stupid.  That pic has already been debunked and there has been no proof he is a registered Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it twit. Your opinion is worth shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your own article admitted it was a hoax, you dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is he or is he not wearing the T-Shirt kid?
Click to expand...


I don't know what Nikolas Cruz is wearing.  That's not Nikolas Cruz.


----------



## depotoo

Dr Grump said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> He is a registered Democrat and here is his pic for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care what you think  All "White Supremacists" where T-Shirts filled wit the images of the Left's Greatest heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ?? I was talking about his cap. This was taken from his facebook page.
> 
> And whatever you say, white supremacists are inherently anti liberal. Big time.
Click to expand...

We can’t even tell if that is him, but this one we can-


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a liberal?  Saw the error of your ways?
> 
> How would any of those prevent school shootings?
> 
> There is one way to do that.  Allow admins and techers to arm themselves if they choose.  That would make shooters think twice about doing it and make them a lot more hesitant to run around shooting people.
> 
> Conservatives recognize that, leftists want more carnage and do everything they can to get it.  They use every shooting to push for making it easier for the next shooter to safely kill more people.  To say they don't realize what they are doing is disingenuous and doesn't make them not responsible for the reality of what they do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it has been proven time and time again in other countries that rules and regs make the chances of these things happening must less probable.
> 
> Acutally with your last paragraph that is untrue. Nothing has changed as far as I can tell. Nothing. Thus you still have mass shootings.
Click to expand...


Of course there is.  There are more and more gun laws, and more and more shooters with no one shooting back.  

So seriously, if your kids were in that school, you'd be glued to the live TV reporting saying, I hope no one else has a gun, I hope no one else has a gun, I hope no one else has a gun, I hope no one else has a gun ...

I'd be saying, I hope someone wastes the little prick


----------



## Doc1

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you assclowns speculate that every single time and then when it usually turns out to be another white guy you crawl back into your holes not to be heard from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the facts. What else would you think? You are the assKlown here, and I am hardly in a hole here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gonna admit you were wrong now or are you crawling back into your hole?
> 
> Florida school shooting suspect linked to white supremacist group: ADL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a registered Democrat and here is his pic for you.
> 
> View attachment 176942
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Horseshit!
Click to expand...


Well sure, ALL "white supremacists" wear T-Shirts adorned with the faces of all the Great Lefty's of the past. What a maroon.


----------



## Lastamender

Doc1 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you assclowns speculate that every single time and then when it usually turns out to be another white guy you crawl back into your holes not to be heard from.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the facts. What else would you think? You are the assKlown here, and I am hardly in a hole here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gonna admit you were wrong now or are you crawling back into your hole?
> 
> Florida school shooting suspect linked to white supremacist group: ADL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a registered Democrat and here is his pic for you.
> 
> View attachment 176942
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Horseshit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well sure, ALL "white supremacists" wear T-Shirts adorned with the faces of all the Great Lefty's of the past. What a maroon.
Click to expand...

What did you Che?


----------



## kaz

WillHaftawaite said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a liberal?  Saw the error of your ways?
> 
> How would any of those prevent school shootings?
> 
> There is one way to do that.  Allow admins and techers to arm themselves if they choose.  That would make shooters think twice about doing it and make them a lot more hesitant to run around shooting people.
> 
> Conservatives recognize that, leftists want more carnage and do everything they can to get it.  They use every shooting to push for making it easier for the next shooter to safely kill more people.  To say they don't realize what they are doing is disingenuous and doesn't make them not responsible for the reality of what they do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it has been proven time and time again in other countries that rules and regs make the chances of these things happening must less probable.
> 
> Acutally with your last paragraph that is untrue. Nothing has changed as far as I can tell. Nothing. Thus you still have mass shootings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice...
> 
> 
> plan on just requesting people turn in their semi-auto firearms, or go house to house to collect them?
> 
> (what are the odds of them getting any turned in in Chicago)
Click to expand...


Doctor Grump likes to pretend everyone lives a small population homogeneous country with no international borders like he does.  I mean, what works in Mayberry RFD will work everywhere, right?

He's not interested at all in learning anything about the United States and how it's different than New Zealand.  Just lecturing us how they do it and assuming it would work here


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Doc1 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you assclowns speculate that every single time and then when it usually turns out to be another white guy you crawl back into your holes not to be heard from.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the facts. What else would you think? You are the assKlown here, and I am hardly in a hole here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gonna admit you were wrong now or are you crawling back into your hole?
> 
> Florida school shooting suspect linked to white supremacist group: ADL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a registered Democrat and here is his pic for you.
> 
> View attachment 176942
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Horseshit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well sure, ALL "white supremacists" wear T-Shirts adorned with the faces of all the Great Lefty's of the past. What a maroon.
Click to expand...


Okay, retard, even if that was Cruz in that picture, which it isn't, that t-shirt is mocking the Communist Party.  It's satire.  It's a bunch of Communists partying, get it?  Communist Party?  They sell those same shirts for the Republican Party and the Democratic Party as well.  It's a joke.

Search Results  | TeeFury

Search Results  | TeeFury

Search Results  | TeeFury

I truly can't believe we continue to be the world's only superpower with the lack intellect that exists among the American people.


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> Doctor Grump likes to pretend everyone lives a small population homogeneous country with no international borders like he does.  I mean, what works in Mayberry RFD will work everywhere, right?
> 
> He's not interested at all in learning anything about the United States and how it's different than New Zealand.  Just lecturing us how they do it and assuming it would work here




Posted by a friend of mine in Sydney, who is a New Yorker. He wondered in his post that maybe the reason wasn't guns, maybe it was the water....


----------



## kaz

SassyIrishLass said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a liberal?  Saw the error of your ways?
> 
> How would any of those prevent school shootings?
> 
> There is one way to do that.  Allow admins and techers to arm themselves if they choose.  That would make shooters think twice about doing it and make them a lot more hesitant to run around shooting people.
> 
> Conservatives recognize that, leftists want more carnage and do everything they can to get it.  They use every shooting to push for making it easier for the next shooter to safely kill more people.  To say they don't realize what they are doing is disingenuous and doesn't make them not responsible for the reality of what they do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it has been proven time and time again in other countries that rules and regs make the chances of these things happening must less probable.
> 
> Acutally with your last paragraph that is untrue. Nothing has changed as far as I can tell. Nothing. Thus you still have mass shootings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice...
> 
> 
> plan on just requesting people turn in their semi-auto firearms, or go house to house to collect them?
> 
> (what are the odds of them getting any turned in in Chicago)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good way to get shot
Click to expand...


Shhh.  Criminals in New Zealand follow the law.  I mean it would be simply uncouth for a New Zealand criminal to do anything illegal.  Dr. Grump doesn't realize yet that here they don't.  And he's not ready to deal with that yet


----------



## Flash

NotfooledbyW said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter in Florida passed a Federal background check. Just another great example of how worthless background checks are.
> 
> Stupid Liberal idea that never works.
> 
> Liberals never get anything right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your remedy is what? No background checks. Big on calling liberals stupid, but small on any solutions of your own.
> 
> Make these assault rifles hard as hell to get and we won't have to worry if a background check fails.
Click to expand...



Your precious government that you liberals love more than life itself failed the kids killed yesterday.

The government failed with its stupid and silly background check.  The shooter passed the NCIS background check.  Background checks don't work.  They do nothing to stop the bad guys or even the mentally ill.  We also saw that in Texas, and in DC, didn't we?  Background checks are only placebos to placate you stupid Moon Bats.

The FBI failed the kids.  They knew the shooter was a potentially dangerous nutcase but typical for government they were incompetent in dealing with the issue.  I guess they were too busy spying on Trump because of the fake dossier the Democrats paid the Russians to create. 

The government failed the kids by making the school a silly "gun free zone".  None of the teachers had the ability to protect themselves or the students because self defense firearms were not allowed.

Of course the things you stupid Moon Bats are demanding are even more government regulations that won't work.

Liberal idiots!


----------



## OldLady

toobfreak said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left is going to use this shooting (just like any other) to push for anti-gun narrative. Before they do, they should remember that they are the ones who radicalized people like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When all the smoke clears, I'm betting that the shooter is once again found to have ties with and or alliances with the democratic party, Obama supporter, or his parents are.  These people never turn out to be moral, upstanding, conservatives.  As to other countries, what they don't have is American Common Core Public Schools turning out violent kids looking to come back to "get even" with all of their dysfunctional teachers and classmates who put this need to murder in their minds.
> 
> WHEN will schools finally be held accountable for not protecting these kids by locking the doors, having metal detectors and having teachers and guards throughout the school who are well-armed and well-trained with firearms?  The problem is obviously NOT THE GUNS, but our unfamiliarity with them anymore by a liberal culture trying to remove them from people's lives.  WE have created a generation of defenseless people who know nothing but how to hide in terror under a desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oh, get serious.  This kid didn't go on a shooting rampage because he supported Obama or because he hated Trump, or he was seeking 47 virgins in paradise.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said he did.  All bullshit leftist data posted by others aside, EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THESE SCHOOL SHOOTINGS has had a liberal influence in the family.  Not one of them was from a strong, moral, conservative upbringing.  If there are a few white supremacists out there committing crimes, their numbers pale in comparison and hardly make the news.  There is something about liberal upbringing that makes people crazy.  Normal people don't go out doing this stuff.  Liberals are the Antifa who run around in black masks beating up women and knocking down statues of dead soldiers and traveling the country looking for fights to start, tearing up campuses, breaking windows, stomping police cars, rioting in cities, trying to put men in girls bathrooms, attacking their own country and going berserk because some sensible person comes to their campus to give some different views to hear and think about.  Liberals are crazy.  Liberals are intolerant.  They are mental defects.  Liberals are liars who punish kids for playing cops and robbers now and we didn't have this national problem until liberals got a hold of controlling our media and our schools.  Look at liberals now:  When GW Bush was in, they went berserk with vitriol at the man!  Now that another non-Leftist is in the WH, they deny he is even President, try to block his administration as if it were Satan incarnate and are trying to get the man impeached on any phony charge they can dream up in their little minds.  Good God, he's just a businessman who cared enough to put his life aside to try to help fix the country.
> 
> Children are perceptive.  They have an intuition about what's bull and what is not.  We are forcing kids into these insane asylums we call "schools" now where everyday the system sets up a conflict of irrational restrictions, rules and unfair punishments, and it builds up in these kids and they internalize it until finally, one of them snaps, gets a hold of a gun somewhere, and wants nothing more than to come back and blow away the very people who have tormented their lives.
> 
> Guns are not the problem and no gun law in the world will ever solve anything.  There are MILLIONS of guns everywhere and people are not going to turn them in and the people will not stand for having their Constitution turned on its head and even if you turn this country into a police state where every home is broken down and searched and every gun is confiscated by force, a solution far worse than the problems sought solved, people will still hide a lot of the guns and all of the criminals will still have guns and millions more guns will be snuck back into the country and all of the elite will still have theirs and all you will do is escalate this country into a police state where everyone fears and mistrusts their neighbor, crime will soar and kids will still find a new way of taking it out on those they hate.
> 
> If you want to solve the school problem, you NEED TO CHANGE THE SCHOOLS and you need to change society to get all of this mind numbing PC bullshit out of our culture.  We never had this problem until liberalism ran rampant to where it cripples every industry and aspect of our country now, to where states and cities now even fight to oppose their own government to oppose enforcing laws on rounding up CRIMINALS from other countries.
> 
> If you want to see why these kids are shooting up schools, if you are a liberal, go put down your computer for a minute right now, walk to the nearest mirror and LOOK RIGHT AT THE PROBLEM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not about liberal upbringing vs. conservative upbringing.  It's not a political or right/left thing.  You aren't wrong that a stable family is pretty important to kids, but you're totally wrong to politicize who is "right" and who is "wrong."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know Old Lady, I'm not trying to "politicize" anything, just giving some hard facts about cause and motivation.  But while I might not always agree with you, you are one of the few people I consider "Leftist" or "Liberal" on this board that I can respect, talk to and reason with.  Frankly, I'm sick of talking about the topic.  NONE OF THIS will stop a single killing or bring one kid back.
Click to expand...

I needed that after a day on gun threads.  Thanks.  But don't give up.  I agree with you about a lot of what you said, and we can't depend on the government to do any of this.  It's going to be up to us.


----------



## MarcATL

Nia88 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majority of mass shooters in  America are white. So chances, it is a white male.
> 
> Also the fact they aren't releasing the name is further proof he is white.
Click to expand...

Very astute.

Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk


----------



## kaz

TemplarKormac said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You pick out one or two people for that, and I can point towards one or two on the other side stepping on the dead bodies of the kids to say they wouldn't have been killed if MORE people had guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are probably some.  But the left loves to politicize death, it's a huge thing to them.
> 
> There is no way to keep 300 million guns from a psycho.  Just having a few guns among unknown admins and teachers and the shooting not knowing which ones would have saved a lot of lives and likely prevented the shooting.
> 
> There's an obvious reason why the vast number of shootings are in so called gun free zones.  Problem being that sign is a "criminals come here" sign.  Law abiding citizens are the ones who abide by the law.  Who saw that coming?
> 
> Leftists want only government to be armed.  Are they cheering the propaganda for this?  You betcha, most of them are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes there is a real good reason so many shootings happen in gun free zones...  it's because they are places that are often the most vulnerable for people to kill people.  But if he hadn't had access to an AR-15... chances are he wouldn't have been able to kill so many people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only reason that was effective was because he could freely run around the halls knowing no one was going to be able to shoot back.  That is the primary issue.  And that is specifically what I'm blaming leftists for, making murderers safer.
> 
> Think about that.  If you know there are roughly five guns in a school and has no idea who has them, you aren't going to run around the halls shooting people like this kid did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So having bullets flying in 2 directions with people running all around would be safer?  REALLY?  You've watched too many action movies.  School teachers aren't exactly Annie Oakley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what should we do then?  Let it happen?
Click to expand...


Step 1)  Let it happen

Step 2)  Use every death to demand more gun laws even though it was in a gun free zone, in a gun regulated city and murder is illegal.  We need more laws!!!!

The goal is for only government to have guns.  17 lives is a small price to pay, no matter how many times it happens


----------



## IsaacNewton

Flopper said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Morbius' denial is more like the denial of the filthy Democrats in Chicago who think their strict gun control laws will magically stop crime.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you harp on Chicago when there are 24 worse cities in the U.S. for gun deaths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because every year there are almost 1,000 gun deaths in a city with the  strictest gun control laws in the country.  It is the poster child for the failure of gun control laws and the pandering by the liberal Democrats to the demographics that are the by far main perpetrators of crimes.
> 
> However, if your point is that Chicago is not the only Democrat run big city shithole in the US then you are correct.  Just look at an election result map from 2016 and the blue splotches are where most of the gun crimes take place. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Passing really strict gun laws that can be enforced is not possible in this country because people support them about the way people supported Prohibition.
> 
> Secondly, the 2nd amendment and various court interpretation prevent the closure of loopholes in the laws.  There's a video running on the net by the maker of a gun kit that proudly announces they are able get around serializing their guns since the final construction is by the buyer.  So the police will not be able to trace them.  Wow, what a boon for the gangs.  Then there are the plastic guns that can fool metal detectors.
> 
> Lastly, we are a violent society. We claim to hate it but in fact we thrive on, whether it's the latest school shooting, cop shooting, or mass suicide we just can't get enough of it.  It's glamorized in movies, books, and TV.  Kids have been so desensitized to violence that the most terrible crimes makes no impression on them at all.   *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 330 million people in this country.  That includes a lot of nutcases.
> 
> Taking rights away from the great majority of the people in this country will do nothing to stop the nut jobs but will greatly damage Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *We don't need take rights away from anybody to make our schools more secure.*
Click to expand...


Then why isn't it legal to own dynamite generally. You tired old arguments have run out. No one gives a shit about your whining about 'gun rights'. Your the only derps who think anyone wants to ban all guns because gun clingons see conspiracy in everything to begin with. It's you, not everyone else.


----------



## Death Angel

ErikViking said:


> With this shooter surviving, perhaps he can be used to increase the understanding of what makes them tick?


He recently lost his mother. His father at age 6.


----------



## kaz

bodecea said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another mentally ill person who everybody knew was a threat..and yet who wasn't institutionalized before he killed people.
> 
> Cuz leftists think the inmates should run the asylum. They WANT crazy people to shoot up schools, because it justifies their demands that we remove guns from the population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gun nut move #1 .  Immediately declare that any gun control = a total ban on guns .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti-gun nut move #1.  Declare that the goal of gun control is not to totally ban guns even though it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like banning tanks and bazookas is a total gun ban.   Really.  It is.
Click to expand...


That made no sense and doesn't make any point.  And why should tanks or bazookas be banned?


----------



## Flash

NotfooledbyW said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> 
> 
> So why did you buy one?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of your fucking business Moon Bat.
> 
> The Second Amendment protects the right to keep and bear arms and has no qualifications to it like having to justify it to you stupid pussy Moon Bats.
> 
> I have 27 AR-15s.  If you don't like it then you can kiss my Cracker ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 27 of them.
> 
> Oh no, you don't have any mental issues.
> 
> That alone should  fail your background clearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> The Orlando shooter only had one. At 19, living with his relatives, a loner, bad luck with girls, weird behavior, "Make America Great Again" hat wearer, treated for mental illness, depressed because his mother recently died, yeah and he bought the gun legally.
> 
> In this era of so much cultish gun worship, his relatives didn't even wonder wtf this young AR-15 owner needed a military assault style rifle.
> 
> On a world that cares about school kids and movie goers and open air concert goers right to live a full life that kid gets no where near owning an assault rifle and extra clips.
> 
> I wonder if his rejatives learned anything from this experience.
> 
> Whoever manufactured this weapon and the train of organizations that profited off legally selling it to him should start paying a tax to cover all the deaths and injury. And they should be sued and start paying directly for the injuries this young gun cult murderer caused.
> 
> And our 27 AR-15 owning cracker probably should get checked or watched by authorities. Seriously soon if he has a hard time keeping a meaningful relationship with a woman or any other normal people that have not armed themselves for war,
Click to expand...



He also wore Communists shirts.  You know, like you Moon Bats do.


MindWars said:


> OH look ANTIFA
> 
> View attachment 176829
> 
> 
> Meet Nicholas Cruz, the Florida school mass murderer and registered Democrat. When are we going to admit political correctness is the reason for all the violent shit happening? Again, fuck commies.
> 
> 
> Just what you LEFTIST FKN COMMIES LIKE notice the shirt..........




At the end of the day it doesn't make any different if he was a right wing nutcase or a left wing nutcase.

He was a nutcase that passed a federal background check and did a horrendous thing because he was crazy and disturbed.


----------



## ChrisL

Skull Pilot said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So killing 13 with a single shot or small capacity internal magazine is some how more acceptable to you than killing with a semiautomatic rifle?
> 
> And let's just state for the record that less than 1% of murders take place in mass shooting events and rifles of any kind are used in only about 2% of all murders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every little bit helps
> 
> Mass killings are acts of terror ...why do we continue to provide them with the tools that maximize their killing ability?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't provide guns to anyone.
> 
> And the fact that I happen to own guns has absolutely nothing to do with murders, mass shooting or suicides
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most legal gun owners never shoot or kill anyone.  These people are just full of hyperbole, trying to blame ALL gun owners for the actions of some crazy peeps.
> 
> So, if they can do that, then we can do the same with Muslims.  It is about faith (religion) which is a constitutional right (like the 2nd amendment), yet some of these people are ABUSING it and using it as an excuse (an ideology) to kill or terrorize others.
> 
> And THIS is just one more facet of banning things because of what some loons might do.  You cannot control the loony people with laws.  It is just a fact of life that there are going to be some crazy people in life who will freak out and do some terrible things.  It is a flaw of the human condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The beauty of this incident is the clear cut responsibility.  We, The People allowed this particular crazy to obtain an AR-15 and all the ammo he could carry.
> 
> We can't deny people their rights based on what they might do, but We can limit the scope of dangerous toys available in general, and We can do a better job of vetting and properly licensing who can and who cannot own and operate such dangerous tools, toys and machines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take no responsibility for what this guy did because I have absolutely no culpability
Click to expand...


A person who has it in his mind that he is going to kill a bunch of people is going to go out and kill a bunch of people.  That is what it boils down to.  Just like laws against murder aren't much of a deterrent to him, neither are laws against any particular weapons.  He will just find another way or get the weapon of his choice through the black market where there are NO background checks and where the weapons are harder to trace.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor Grump likes to pretend everyone lives a small population homogeneous country with no international borders like he does.  I mean, what works in Mayberry RFD will work everywhere, right?
> 
> He's not interested at all in learning anything about the United States and how it's different than New Zealand.  Just lecturing us how they do it and assuming it would work here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by a friend of mine in Sydney, who is a New Yorker. He wondered in his post that maybe the reason wasn't guns, maybe it was the water....
Click to expand...




That tells us what?


----------



## kaz

NotfooledbyW said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd. When someone points out that any of the teachers having a gun could have saved lives,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an opinion. No data to support it
Click to expand...


OMG, that's funny.  You made me laugh out loud.  But kaz, how would other people having guns and shooting back at the shooter save lives?  I don't get it.

Picking a user idea that anyone's not fooling you was a bad idea.  A very bad one


----------



## ErikViking

Death Angel said:


> ErikViking said:
> 
> 
> 
> With this shooter surviving, perhaps he can be used to increase the understanding of what makes them tick?
> 
> 
> 
> He recently lost his mother. His father at age 6.
Click to expand...


It happens, doesn’t make people kill others like that.

Perhaps by carefully interviewing we can get to know how such indifference towards others come to be?

This is more or less an American problem. Today. But if it’s one thing the US does well it is spreading the lifestyle.

So information is vital to all western nations.


----------



## kaz

2aguy said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is this a news story until midnight today or is that too much coverage and infringement on an Amendment2cultist right to worship weapons and watch school kids die?
> 
> CC news media. Move on. No news here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd.  When someone points out that any of the teachers having a gun could have saved lives, the leftists all come out and say their objection is that politicing is too soon after the shooting.
> 
> Yet here you are, and where are they?  OMG, you're not saying they were lying are you?  Are you calling leftists liars?  Interesting.
> 
> And your name should be "FooledbyO"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> kaz, post: 19290485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd. When someone points out that any of the teachers having a gun could have saved lives,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an opinion. No data to support it. Should there be loaded AR15's in all the halls and classrooms like fire extinguishers or just certain teachers fully weaponized to match what any potential attacker can bring?
> 
> Do you have any concept of the chaos police units would encounter with your plan to make schools heavily armed anetuerd in war zones.
> 
> All in the name of gun cult members right to worship military assault style weapons.
> 
> You win. Kids right to life does not take precedence over your right to play with weapons designed for military combat and killing as many humans as possible.
> 
> You should be happy that this story will die almost as fast as the students did and nobody does anything as you wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys always say that cops won't be able to tell armed good guys from the bad guys...and yet, in actual mass shootings.....Dallas black lives matter killer, the Texas church shooter.....the cops didn't shoot the good guys with the guns, and the good guys didn't shoot the cops...
> 
> You guys say this stuff by pulling it out of your ass, but it has no basis in the real world....
> 
> The AR-15 is not a military weapon....6 shot revolvers and bolt action rifles are military weapons....try to keep up.
Click to expand...


The leftists are all so stupid that while the shooter was killing them in the hall, they'd have been looking around in terror that someone was going to shoot at the shooter and hit them by mistake.  At least that's what they claim


----------



## Wyatt earp

IsaacNewton said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you harp on Chicago when there are 24 worse cities in the U.S. for gun deaths?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because every year there are almost 1,000 gun deaths in a city with the  strictest gun control laws in the country.  It is the poster child for the failure of gun control laws and the pandering by the liberal Democrats to the demographics that are the by far main perpetrators of crimes.
> 
> However, if your point is that Chicago is not the only Democrat run big city shithole in the US then you are correct.  Just look at an election result map from 2016 and the blue splotches are where most of the gun crimes take place. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Passing really strict gun laws that can be enforced is not possible in this country because people support them about the way people supported Prohibition.
> 
> Secondly, the 2nd amendment and various court interpretation prevent the closure of loopholes in the laws.  There's a video running on the net by the maker of a gun kit that proudly announces they are able get around serializing their guns since the final construction is by the buyer.  So the police will not be able to trace them.  Wow, what a boon for the gangs.  Then there are the plastic guns that can fool metal detectors.
> 
> Lastly, we are a violent society. We claim to hate it but in fact we thrive on, whether it's the latest school shooting, cop shooting, or mass suicide we just can't get enough of it.  It's glamorized in movies, books, and TV.  Kids have been so desensitized to violence that the most terrible crimes makes no impression on them at all.   *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 330 million people in this country.  That includes a lot of nutcases.
> 
> Taking rights away from the great majority of the people in this country will do nothing to stop the nut jobs but will greatly damage Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *We don't need take rights away from anybody to make our schools more secure.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why isn't it legal to own dynamite generally. You tired old arguments have run out. No one gives a shit about your whining about 'gun rights'. Your the only derps who think anyone wants to ban all guns because gun clingons see conspiracy in everything to begin with. It's you, not everyone else.
Click to expand...




Since when can't you legally own dynamite ?


----------



## kaz

EverCurious said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is this a news story until midnight today or is that too much coverage and infringement on an Amendment2cultist right to worship weapons and watch school kids die?
> 
> CC news media. Move on. No news here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd.  When someone points out that any of the teachers having a gun could have saved lives, the leftists all come out and say their objection is that politicing is too soon after the shooting.
> 
> Yet here you are, and where are they?  OMG, you're not saying they were lying are you?  Are you calling leftists liars?  Interesting.
> 
> And your name should be "FooledbyO"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> kaz, post: 19290485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's odd. When someone points out that any of the teachers having a gun could have saved lives,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an opinion. No data to support it. Should there be loaded AR15's in all the halls and classrooms like fire extinguishers or just certain teachers fully weaponized to match what any potential attacker can bring?
> 
> Do you have any concept of the chaos police units would encounter with your plan to make schools heavily armed anetuerd in war zones.
> 
> All in the name of gun cult members right to worship military assault style weapons.
> 
> You win. Kids right to life does not take precedence over your right to play with weapons designed for military combat and killing as many humans as possible.
> 
> You should be happy that this story will die almost as fast as the students did and nobody does anything as you wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This ridiculous counter-argument always makes me laugh...  Yes, of course, the teachers who choose to carry in order to protect their students would go off willy nilly shooting randomly at innocent children. [/sarc]
> 
> Meanwhile back in the /real/ world, we have reports that two teachers at this school legit took bullets in order to protect their students; do you seriously believe that these teachers (one of whom has reportedly sacrificed his life) would have been so reckless and careless with a gun had they been allowed to have them?
> 
> Do you believe that /any/ teacher would be so reckless and careless with a gun?  And if so then why the fuck are they being allowed around our damned kids in the first place?
> 
> Your argument is bullshit son.
Click to expand...


They're a bunch of inner city leftists who have no idea what the actual gun owning communities are like.  FooledbyO once touched a gun.  He squealed like a school girl and passed out


----------



## 2aguy

bear513 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor Grump likes to pretend everyone lives a small population homogeneous country with no international borders like he does.  I mean, what works in Mayberry RFD will work everywhere, right?
> 
> He's not interested at all in learning anything about the United States and how it's different than New Zealand.  Just lecturing us how they do it and assuming it would work here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by a friend of mine in Sydney, who is a New Yorker. He wondered in his post that maybe the reason wasn't guns, maybe it was the water....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That tells us what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176952
Click to expand...


Australian gun crime is going up....our gun crime is going down......they have almost had numerous mass public shootings....the only thing that kept them from being mass public shootings...the shooter chose not to shoot more people, or he was a bad shot.........

It is a lie that Australian gun control stopped their mass shootings, or their gun crime......don't believe it...

Keep in mind...whenever an anti gunner claims Australian gun laws stopped their mass public shootings...ask them how their gun laws stopped these shootings from becoming mass public shootings...since the shooter had guns in a public place and was shooting people........

Timeline of major crimes in Australia - Wikipedia

16 January 1998 to 15 June 2009 – Melbourne gangland killings – A series of 35 murders of crime figures and their associates that began with the slaying of Alphonse Gangitano in his home, most likely by Jason Moran, the latest victim being Des Moran who was murdered in Ascot Vale on 15 June 2009.


3 August 1999 – La Trobe University shooting – Jonathan Brett Horrocks walked into the cafeteria at La Trobe university in Melbourne, Victoria, armed with a 38-calibre revolver handgun and opened fire, killing cafeteria manager Leon Capraro and wounding a woman who was a student at the university.
*21st century[edit]*
*2000s[edit]*

13 March 2000 – Millewa State Forest Murders – Barbara and Stephen Brooks and Stacie Willoughby were found dead, all three having been shot execution style and left in the forest.[62][63]


16 July 2001 – Peter James Knight, an anti-abortion activist, walked into an abortion clinic in East Melbourne armed with a rifle. Knight shot dead security guard Stephen Gordon Rogers and was later overpowered by staff in the abortion clinic. After his arrest, Knight was charged and convicted of murder. He was sentenced to life in prison.
26 May 2002 – A Vietnamese man walked into a Vietnamese wedding reception in Cabramatta Sydney, New South Wales armed with a handgun and opened fire wounding seven people.
14 October 2002 – Dr. Margret Tobin, the South Australian head of Mental Health Services, was shot dead by Jean Eric Gassy as she walked out of a lift in her office building.
21 October 2002 – Monash University shooting – Huan Xiang opened fire in a tutorial room, killing two and injuring five.
25 October 2003 – Greenacre double murder – A man and a woman are shot dead in a house in the suburb of Greenacre, Sydney which was the result of a feud between two Middle Eastern crime families. Twenty-four-year-old Ziad Abdulrazak was shot 10 times in the chest and head and 22-year-old Mervat Hamka was shot twice in the neck while she slept in her bedroom. Up to 100 shots were fired into the house by four men who were later arrested and convicted of the murders.


18 February 2006 – Cardross Hit and Run – Thomas Graham Towle crashed his car at high speed into a group of 13 teenagers, killing six and injuring seven near the town ofCardross, Victoria.[73]
18 June 2007 – Melbourne CBD shooting – Christopher Wayne Hudson opened fire on three people, killing one and seriously wounding two others who intervened when Hudson was assaulting his girlfriend at a busy Melbourne intersection during the morning peak. He gave himself up to police in Wallan, Victoria on 20 June.[75]

An expidited list.....

Here is a list of shootings in Australia...notice, they are all after they banned and confiscated guns...tell me....how did Australian gun laws stop these from becoming mass shootings?

I will quote a few....read the rest....

Timeline of major crimes in Australia - Wikipedia


3 August 1999 – La Trobe University shooting – Jonathan Brett Horrocks walked into the cafeteria in La Trobe university in Melbourne Victoria armed with a 38 caliber revolver handgun and opened fire killing Leon Capraro the boss and manager off the cafeteria and wounding a woman who was a student at the university.
If he had decided to keep shooting...would Australian gun laws have kept this from being a mass shooting?
Tell me...this doesn't count as a mass shooting...only because more of the victims didn't die...7 people shot......did Australian gun laws stop it from being a mass shooting?

26 May 2002 – A Vietnamese man walked into a Vietnamese wedding reception in Cabramatta Sydney, New South Wales armed with a handgun and opened fire wounding seven people.
Another one.....this shooter couldn't clear his rifle...so he only killed 2...the new standard for a mass shooting incident is 3 dead victims...so how did Australian gun laws keep this from being a mass shooting...rather than just dumb luck....?

21 October 2002 – Monash University shooting – Huan Xiang opened fire in a tutorial room, killing two and injuring five.
And had this guy decided to keep shooting.....would Australian gun laws have stopped him?  And kept this from being a mass shooting?


18 June 2007 – Melbourne CBD shooting – Christopher Wayne Hudson opened fire on three people, killing one and seriously wounding two others who intervened when Hudson was assaulting his girlfriend at a busy Melbourne intersection during the morning peak. He gave himself up to police in Wallan, Victoria on 20 June.[71]
Can you see that CNN's article is just wrong....that it implies that Australian gun control has ended their mass shootings...and that that is a lie?

And more....


28 April 2011 – 2011 Hectorville siege – Donato Anthony Corbo shot dead Kobus and Annetjie Snyman and their son-in-law Luc Mombers and seriously wounded Mr Mombers' 14-year-old son Marcel and a police officer at Hectorville, South Australia before being arrested after an eight-hour stand off.


28 April 2012 – A man opened fire in a busy shopping mall in Robina on the Gold Coast shooting Bandidos bikie Jacques Teamo. A woman who was an innocent bystander was also injured from a shotgun blast to the leg. Neither of the victims died, but the incident highlighted the recent increase in gun crime across major Australian cities including Sydney, Brisbane and Adelaide.[_citation needed_]
this guy actually went into a mall......with a gun......after they banned and confiscated them...so tell me how this doesn't show that the CNN article is a lie....

8 March 2013 – Queen Street mall siege – Lee Matthew Hiller entered the shopping mall on Queen Street Brisbane Queensland armed with a revolver and threatened shoppers and staff with the revolver, causing a 90-minute siege which ended when Hiller was shot and wounded in the arm by a police officer from the elite Specialist Emergency Response Team. Hiller was then later taken to hospital and was treated for his injury; he pleaded gulity to 20 charges and was sentenced to four-and-a-half years in jail with a non-parole period of two years and three months.[_citation needed_]
How did Australian gun control laws keep this shooting from being a muslim terrorist mass shooting?   An immigrant to Australia got a gun in a country where they banned and confiscated them and now claim their gun control laws have stopped mass shootings...


15 December 2014 – 2014 Sydney hostage crisis – Seventeen people were taken hostage in a cafe in Martin Place, Sydney by Man Haron Monis. The hostage crisis was resolved in the early hours of 16 December, sixteen hours after it commenced, when armed police stormed the premises. Monis and two hostages were killed in the course of the crisis.[87]
And how did Australian gun control keep this shooting from being a mass shooting?


10 September 2015 – A 49-year-old woman is shot dead in a Mc Donald's restaurant in Gold Coast by her 57-year-old ex partner, who then turned the gun on himself afterwards and shot himself dead.
And had this kid walked into his school.....as a muslim immigrant and simply shot 3 kids....it would have been an act of muslim terrorism and a mass shooting ....again, luck saved Australia, not their gun control laws...

And how did Australian gun laws keep these muslim teenager from going to a school with this gun and shooting a bunch of students?

Sydney police HQ shooting linked to terrorism: police commissioner

The actions of the 15-year-old gunman who shot dead a New South Wales police civilian employee were an act of terrorism, police say.

The radicalised youth of Middle Eastern background has been named as Farhad Jabar Khalil Mohammad.

He killed the police employee, Curtis Cheng, as he was leaving police headquarters at Parramatta in Sydney's west around 4:30pm yesterday.

The offender then fired several more shots at officers as they emerged from the building to respond to the incident.


----------



## ChrisL

Well, Americans have always had access to weapons and mass shootings are a relatively recent problem, so access to firearms is not the underlying issue.  There IS an underlying issue though, obviously.


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> Of course there is.  There are more and more gun laws, and more and more shooters with no one shooting back.
> 
> So seriously, if your kids were in that school, you'd be glued to the live TV reporting saying, I hope no one else has a gun, I hope no one else has a gun, I hope no one else has a gun, I hope no one else has a gun ...
> 
> I'd be saying, I hope someone wastes the little prick



No, I'm thinking "I don't have to worry about that shit where I live."


----------



## kaz

Flopper said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Morbius' denial is more like the denial of the filthy Democrats in Chicago who think their strict gun control laws will magically stop crime.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you harp on Chicago when there are 24 worse cities in the U.S. for gun deaths?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because every year there are almost 1,000 gun deaths in a city with the  strictest gun control laws in the country.  It is the poster child for the failure of gun control laws and the pandering by the liberal Democrats to the demographics that are the by far main perpetrators of crimes.
> 
> However, if your point is that Chicago is not the only Democrat run big city shithole in the US then you are correct.  Just look at an election result map from 2016 and the blue splotches are where most of the gun crimes take place. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Passing really strict gun laws that can be enforced is not possible in this country because people support them about the way people supported Prohibition.
> 
> Secondly, the 2nd amendment and various court interpretation prevent the closure of loopholes in the laws.  There's a video running on the net by the maker of a gun kit that proudly announces they are able get around serializing their guns since the final construction is by the buyer.  So the police will not be able to trace them.  Wow, what a boon for the gangs.  Then there are the plastic guns that can fool metal detectors.
> 
> Lastly, we are a violent society. We claim to hate it but in fact we thrive on, whether it's the latest school shooting, cop shooting, or mass suicide we just can't get enough of it.  It's glamorized in movies, books, and TV.  Kids have been so desensitized to violence that the most terrible crimes makes no impression on them at all.   *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 330 million people in this country.  That includes a lot of nutcases.
> 
> Taking rights away from the great majority of the people in this country will do nothing to stop the nut jobs but will greatly damage Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *We don't need take rights away from anybody to make our schools more secure.*
Click to expand...


I know of 17 dead bodies that say you're wrong


----------



## Dr Grump

bear513 said:


> That tells us what?



The US has a high incarceration rate


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor Grump likes to pretend everyone lives a small population homogeneous country with no international borders like he does.  I mean, what works in Mayberry RFD will work everywhere, right?
> 
> He's not interested at all in learning anything about the United States and how it's different than New Zealand.  Just lecturing us how they do it and assuming it would work here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by a friend of mine in Sydney, who is a New Yorker. He wondered in his post that maybe the reason wasn't guns, maybe it was the water....
Click to expand...


Yeah, but our mass murderers kill a lot fewer people than the leftist mass murderers like Stalin, Hitler, Mao, Mussolini, Chavez, Castro, ... do.

And guns are one of the reasons why.  Your country is very homogeneous, you have no borders, you have a tiny population compared to ours, you aren't importing murderers and criminals without checking them out like we are, you have the ability to lock up the mentally ill like we don't.

There are so many differences and yet all you do to address any of that is throw out insightful statistics.

What is clear in shooting after shooting is that our gun laws work, the victims aren't armed.  Good job on that


----------



## kaz

ChrisL said:


> Well, Americans have always had access to weapons and mass shootings are a relatively recent problem, so access to firearms is not the underlying issue.  There IS an underlying issue though, obviously.



That's a great point, Chris


----------



## 2aguy

OldLady said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were to be the case....the news rooms across the country would be busy all night scrubbing all of their video and coverage of this shooting........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left is going to use this shooting (just like any other) to push for anti-gun narrative. Before they do, they should remember that they are the ones who radicalized people like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When all the smoke clears, I'm betting that the shooter is once again found to have ties with and or alliances with the democratic party, Obama supporter, or his parents are.  These people never turn out to be moral, upstanding, conservatives.  As to other countries, what they don't have is American Common Core Public Schools turning out violent kids looking to come back to "get even" with all of their dysfunctional teachers and classmates who put this need to murder in their minds.
> 
> WHEN will schools finally be held accountable for not protecting these kids by locking the doors, having metal detectors and having teachers and guards throughout the school who are well-armed and well-trained with firearms?  The problem is obviously NOT THE GUNS, but our unfamiliarity with them anymore by a liberal culture trying to remove them from people's lives.  WE have created a generation of defenseless people who know nothing but how to hide in terror under a desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oh, get serious.  This kid didn't go on a shooting rampage because he supported Obama or because he hated Trump, or he was seeking 47 virgins in paradise.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said he did.  All bullshit leftist data posted by others aside, EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THESE SCHOOL SHOOTINGS has had a liberal influence in the family.  Not one of them was from a strong, moral, conservative upbringing.  If there are a few white supremacists out there committing crimes, their numbers pale in comparison and hardly make the news.  There is something about liberal upbringing that makes people crazy.  Normal people don't go out doing this stuff.  Liberals are the Antifa who run around in black masks beating up women and knocking down statues of dead soldiers and traveling the country looking for fights to start, tearing up campuses, breaking windows, stomping police cars, rioting in cities, trying to put men in girls bathrooms, attacking their own country and going berserk because some sensible person comes to their campus to give some different views to hear and think about.  Liberals are crazy.  Liberals are intolerant.  They are mental defects.  Liberals are liars who punish kids for playing cops and robbers now and we didn't have this national problem until liberals got a hold of controlling our media and our schools.  Look at liberals now:  When GW Bush was in, they went berserk with vitriol at the man!  Now that another non-Leftist is in the WH, they deny he is even President, try to block his administration as if it were Satan incarnate and are trying to get the man impeached on any phony charge they can dream up in their little minds.  Good God, he's just a businessman who cared enough to put his life aside to try to help fix the country.
> 
> Children are perceptive.  They have an intuition about what's bull and what is not.  We are forcing kids into these insane asylums we call "schools" now where everyday the system sets up a conflict of irrational restrictions, rules and unfair punishments, and it builds up in these kids and they internalize it until finally, one of them snaps, gets a hold of a gun somewhere, and wants nothing more than to come back and blow away the very people who have tormented their lives.
> 
> Guns are not the problem and no gun law in the world will ever solve anything.  There are MILLIONS of guns everywhere and people are not going to turn them in and the people will not stand for having their Constitution turned on its head and even if you turn this country into a police state where every home is broken down and searched and every gun is confiscated by force, a solution far worse than the problems sought solved, people will still hide a lot of the guns and all of the criminals will still have guns and millions more guns will be snuck back into the country and all of the elite will still have theirs and all you will do is escalate this country into a police state where everyone fears and mistrusts their neighbor, crime will soar and kids will still find a new way of taking it out on those they hate.
> 
> If you want to solve the school problem, you NEED TO CHANGE THE SCHOOLS and you need to change society to get all of this mind numbing PC bullshit out of our culture.  We never had this problem until liberalism ran rampant to where it cripples every industry and aspect of our country now, to where states and cities now even fight to oppose their own government to oppose enforcing laws on rounding up CRIMINALS from other countries.
> 
> If you want to see why these kids are shooting up schools, if you are a liberal, go put down your computer for a minute right now, walk to the nearest mirror and LOOK RIGHT AT THE PROBLEM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not about liberal upbringing vs. conservative upbringing.  It's not a political or right/left thing.  You aren't wrong that a stable family is pretty important to kids, but you're totally wrong to politicize who is "right" and who is "wrong."
Click to expand...



No...actually, it is about fathers in the homes......single mothers, especially young teenage mothers.......notice...you had that dynamic in Sandy Hook, Vegas, and this one.......


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there is.  There are more and more gun laws, and more and more shooters with no one shooting back.
> 
> So seriously, if your kids were in that school, you'd be glued to the live TV reporting saying, I hope no one else has a gun, I hope no one else has a gun, I hope no one else has a gun, I hope no one else has a gun ...
> 
> I'd be saying, I hope someone wastes the little prick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm thinking "I don't have to worry about that shit where I live."
Click to expand...


Then why are you posting across the pond that we should just disarm our honest citizens and die?


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That tells us what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US has a high incarceration rate
Click to expand...


The US has a higher incarceration rate than you do

The US has more crime than you do.

Oh my fing God, that's brilliant.  You're a genius.  Our countries are not the same.  Damn, I wish I'd realized that.  Oh wait, I did.  You didn't know that ...


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor Grump likes to pretend everyone lives a small population homogeneous country with no international borders like he does.  I mean, what works in Mayberry RFD will work everywhere, right?
> 
> He's not interested at all in learning anything about the United States and how it's different than New Zealand.  Just lecturing us how they do it and assuming it would work here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by a friend of mine in Sydney, who is a New Yorker. He wondered in his post that maybe the reason wasn't guns, maybe it was the water....
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but our mass murderers kill a lot fewer people than the leftist mass murderers like Stalin, Hitler, Mao, Mussolini, Chavez, Castro, ... do.
> 
> And guns are one of the reasons why.  Your country is very homogeneous, you have no borders, you have a tiny population compared to ours, you aren't importing murderers and criminals without checking them out like we are, you have the ability to lock up the mentally ill like we don't.
> 
> There are so many differences and yet all you do to address any of that is throw out insightful statistics.
> 
> What is clear in shooting after shooting is that our gun laws work, the victims aren't armed.  Good job on that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No our country is not homogenous. I live in Australia but am from NZ. Neitehr country is homogenous at all. My son's last school in NZ there were 42 different nationalities there. NZ hasn't been homongenous since the 1970s.
> 
> stat after stat after stat shows that US born citizens are more likely to commit crimes than either legal or illegal immigrants. Immigrants being the bane of US crime is a myth.
> 
> It would be a better job if you didn't have access to assault rifles. And no, I don't give a shit if I have misused the term. You know exactly what I mean by that.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> The US has a higher incarceration rate than you do
> 
> The US has more crime than you do.
> 
> Oh my fing God, that's brilliant.  You're a genius.  Our countries are not the same.  Damn, I wish I'd realized that.  Oh wait, I did.  You didn't know that ...



It wasn't an insight. I was asked a question and answered it. Nothing more. Nothing less.

The US has shit drug and prostitution laws for a start. Get those sorted and your incarceration rate would halve. And the tax bill associated with that. THen again, you have private prisons, so there is a driver right there for people to be incarcerated. Especially if you are a shareholder in that prison company and you give judges back handers.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US has a higher incarceration rate than you do
> 
> The US has more crime than you do.
> 
> Oh my fing God, that's brilliant.  You're a genius.  Our countries are not the same.  Damn, I wish I'd realized that.  Oh wait, I did.  You didn't know that ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't an insight. I was asked a question and answered it. Nothing more. Nothing less.
> 
> The US has shit drug and prostitution laws for a start. Get those sorted and your incarceration rate would halve. And the tax bill associated with that. THen again, you have private prisons, so there is a driver right there for people to be incarcerated. Especially if you are a shareholder in that prison company and you give judges back handers.
Click to expand...




So you want chaois in America, why?


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there is.  There are more and more gun laws, and more and more shooters with no one shooting back.
> 
> So seriously, if your kids were in that school, you'd be glued to the live TV reporting saying, I hope no one else has a gun, I hope no one else has a gun, I hope no one else has a gun, I hope no one else has a gun ...
> 
> I'd be saying, I hope someone wastes the little prick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm thinking "I don't have to worry about that shit where I live."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why are you posting across the pond that we should just disarm our honest citizens and die?
Click to expand...


Because I don't have to worry about this shit and it would be great if you didn't have to either.


----------



## Dr Grump

bear513 said:


> [
> So you want chaois in America, why?



You mean what you've got at the moment isn't?


----------



## undertherqadar

well well well , just reported on national news he was a member of white supremacists and trained with them


----------



## ChrisL

2aguy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left is going to use this shooting (just like any other) to push for anti-gun narrative. Before they do, they should remember that they are the ones who radicalized people like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When all the smoke clears, I'm betting that the shooter is once again found to have ties with and or alliances with the democratic party, Obama supporter, or his parents are.  These people never turn out to be moral, upstanding, conservatives.  As to other countries, what they don't have is American Common Core Public Schools turning out violent kids looking to come back to "get even" with all of their dysfunctional teachers and classmates who put this need to murder in their minds.
> 
> WHEN will schools finally be held accountable for not protecting these kids by locking the doors, having metal detectors and having teachers and guards throughout the school who are well-armed and well-trained with firearms?  The problem is obviously NOT THE GUNS, but our unfamiliarity with them anymore by a liberal culture trying to remove them from people's lives.  WE have created a generation of defenseless people who know nothing but how to hide in terror under a desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oh, get serious.  This kid didn't go on a shooting rampage because he supported Obama or because he hated Trump, or he was seeking 47 virgins in paradise.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said he did.  All bullshit leftist data posted by others aside, EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THESE SCHOOL SHOOTINGS has had a liberal influence in the family.  Not one of them was from a strong, moral, conservative upbringing.  If there are a few white supremacists out there committing crimes, their numbers pale in comparison and hardly make the news.  There is something about liberal upbringing that makes people crazy.  Normal people don't go out doing this stuff.  Liberals are the Antifa who run around in black masks beating up women and knocking down statues of dead soldiers and traveling the country looking for fights to start, tearing up campuses, breaking windows, stomping police cars, rioting in cities, trying to put men in girls bathrooms, attacking their own country and going berserk because some sensible person comes to their campus to give some different views to hear and think about.  Liberals are crazy.  Liberals are intolerant.  They are mental defects.  Liberals are liars who punish kids for playing cops and robbers now and we didn't have this national problem until liberals got a hold of controlling our media and our schools.  Look at liberals now:  When GW Bush was in, they went berserk with vitriol at the man!  Now that another non-Leftist is in the WH, they deny he is even President, try to block his administration as if it were Satan incarnate and are trying to get the man impeached on any phony charge they can dream up in their little minds.  Good God, he's just a businessman who cared enough to put his life aside to try to help fix the country.
> 
> Children are perceptive.  They have an intuition about what's bull and what is not.  We are forcing kids into these insane asylums we call "schools" now where everyday the system sets up a conflict of irrational restrictions, rules and unfair punishments, and it builds up in these kids and they internalize it until finally, one of them snaps, gets a hold of a gun somewhere, and wants nothing more than to come back and blow away the very people who have tormented their lives.
> 
> Guns are not the problem and no gun law in the world will ever solve anything.  There are MILLIONS of guns everywhere and people are not going to turn them in and the people will not stand for having their Constitution turned on its head and even if you turn this country into a police state where every home is broken down and searched and every gun is confiscated by force, a solution far worse than the problems sought solved, people will still hide a lot of the guns and all of the criminals will still have guns and millions more guns will be snuck back into the country and all of the elite will still have theirs and all you will do is escalate this country into a police state where everyone fears and mistrusts their neighbor, crime will soar and kids will still find a new way of taking it out on those they hate.
> 
> If you want to solve the school problem, you NEED TO CHANGE THE SCHOOLS and you need to change society to get all of this mind numbing PC bullshit out of our culture.  We never had this problem until liberalism ran rampant to where it cripples every industry and aspect of our country now, to where states and cities now even fight to oppose their own government to oppose enforcing laws on rounding up CRIMINALS from other countries.
> 
> If you want to see why these kids are shooting up schools, if you are a liberal, go put down your computer for a minute right now, walk to the nearest mirror and LOOK RIGHT AT THE PROBLEM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not about liberal upbringing vs. conservative upbringing.  It's not a political or right/left thing.  You aren't wrong that a stable family is pretty important to kids, but you're totally wrong to politicize who is "right" and who is "wrong."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...actually, it is about fathers in the homes......single mothers, especially young teenage mothers.......notice...you had that dynamic in Sandy Hook, Vegas, and this one.......
Click to expand...


Unfortunately, even if both parents are physically there, that doesn't mean they are really "there" for their kids.  I think a lot of people just have kids because it's a status symbol or just something that is expected of them, and the kids are more like objects than people.  I was just looking at a video on another thread where a little boy freaked out screaming on an 8-hour airplane flight.  The mother had absolutely NO control over this child.  She wanted to rely on the iPad to do her child rearing for her.  Instead of sitting that child down and disciplining him properly, she wanted to just occupy his attention with something instead of using it as a teaching/learning experience for the child, and that is BIG problem I think.


----------



## ChrisL

If you are a single parent, but you are an attentive parent and you know your child and you know how to discipline your child and what works, then you can be raise children who are successful and happy.  Children are not objects or status symbols, they are human beings.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Dr Grump said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> So you want chaois in America, why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean what you've got at the moment isn't?
Click to expand...



Where ? I don't see it and never had a gun pulled on me or was shot.


----------



## rightwinger

I went to Grammar School in the early 60s
We had Air Raid Drills and Fire Drills

Today they have Active Shooter Drills

I'd rather worry about the nukes


----------



## Faun

toobfreak said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just waiting to hear that he's DACA kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that were to be the case....the news rooms across the country would be busy all night scrubbing all of their video and coverage of this shooting........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left is going to use this shooting (just like any other) to push for anti-gun narrative. Before they do, they should remember that they are the ones who radicalized people like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When all the smoke clears, I'm betting that the shooter is once again found to have ties with and or alliances with the democratic party, Obama supporter, or his parents are.  These people never turn out to be moral, upstanding, conservatives.  As to other countries, what they don't have is American Common Core Public Schools turning out violent kids looking to come back to "get even" with all of their dysfunctional teachers and classmates who put this need to murder in their minds.
> 
> WHEN will schools finally be held accountable for not protecting these kids by locking the doors, having metal detectors and having teachers and guards throughout the school who are well-armed and well-trained with firearms?  The problem is obviously NOT THE GUNS, but our unfamiliarity with them anymore by a liberal culture trying to remove them from people's lives.  WE have created a generation of defenseless people who know nothing but how to hide in terror under a desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oh, get serious.  This kid didn't go on a shooting rampage because he supported Obama or because he hated Trump, or he was seeking 47 virgins in paradise.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said he did.  All bullshit leftist data posted by others aside, EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THESE SCHOOL SHOOTINGS has had a liberal influence in the family.  Not one of them was from a strong, moral, conservative upbringing.  If there are a few white supremacists out there committing crimes, their numbers pale in comparison and hardly make the news.  There is something about liberal upbringing that makes people crazy.  Normal people don't go out doing this stuff.  Liberals are the Antifa who run around in black masks beating up women and knocking down statues of dead soldiers and traveling the country looking for fights to start, tearing up campuses, breaking windows, stomping police cars, rioting in cities, trying to put men in girls bathrooms, attacking their own country and going berserk because some sensible person comes to their campus to give some different views to hear and think about.  Liberals are crazy.  Liberals are intolerant.  They are mental defects.  Liberals are liars who punish kids for playing cops and robbers now and we didn't have this national problem until liberals got a hold of controlling our media and our schools.  Look at liberals now:  When GW Bush was in, they went berserk with vitriol at the man!  Now that another non-Leftist is in the WH, they deny he is even President, try to block his administration as if it were Satan incarnate and are trying to get the man impeached on any phony charge they can dream up in their little minds.  Good God, he's just a businessman who cared enough to put his life aside to try to help fix the country.
> 
> Children are perceptive.  They have an intuition about what's bull and what is not.  We are forcing kids into these insane asylums we call "schools" now where everyday the system sets up a conflict of irrational restrictions, rules and unfair punishments, and it builds up in these kids and they internalize it until finally, one of them snaps, gets a hold of a gun somewhere, and wants nothing more than to come back and blow away the very people who have tormented their lives.
> 
> Guns are not the problem and no gun law in the world will ever solve anything.  There are MILLIONS of guns everywhere and people are not going to turn them in and the people will not stand for having their Constitution turned on its head and even if you turn this country into a police state where every home is broken down and searched and every gun is confiscated by force, a solution far worse than the problems sought solved, people will still hide a lot of the guns and all of the criminals will still have guns and millions more guns will be snuck back into the country and all of the elite will still have theirs and all you will do is escalate this country into a police state where everyone fears and mistrusts their neighbor, crime will soar and kids will still find a new way of taking it out on those they hate.
> 
> If you want to solve the school problem, you NEED TO CHANGE THE SCHOOLS and you need to change society to get all of this mind numbing PC bullshit out of our culture.  We never had this problem until liberalism ran rampant to where it cripples every industry and aspect of our country now, to where states and cities now even fight to oppose their own government to oppose enforcing laws on rounding up CRIMINALS from other countries.
> 
> If you want to see why these kids are shooting up schools, if you are a liberal, go put down your computer for a minute right now, walk to the nearest mirror and LOOK RIGHT AT THE PROBLEM.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr Grump

bear513 said:


> [
> 
> Where ? I don't see it and never had a gun pulled on me or was shot.


Lucky you. And the 17 dead in Florida? 50 odd dead in Las Vegas. 30 plus dead in Virginia Tech. I would list them all but I want to get to bed at a decent hour tonight...


----------



## undertherqadar

The leader of a white nationalist militia says Florida school shooting suspect Nikolas Cruz was a member of his group and participated in paramilitary drills in Tallahassee.


Alleged Parkland Shooter Nikolas Cruz Was a Member of White Supremacist Group


----------



## Faun

Doc1 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to speculate this is Islamic terrorism. Parkland Florida has a large Muslim population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you assclowns speculate that every single time and then when it usually turns out to be another white guy you crawl back into your holes not to be heard from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the facts. What else would you think? You are the assKlown here, and I am hardly in a hole here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gonna admit you were wrong now or are you crawling back into your hole?
> 
> Florida school shooting suspect linked to white supremacist group: ADL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a registered Democrat and here is his pic for you.
> 
> View attachment 176942
Click to expand...

LOL 

You’re late to the party. Both of those have been debunked.

But he does wear a MAGA hat.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Doc1 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> He is a registered Democrat and here is his pic for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care what you think  All "White Supremacists" *where *T-Shirts filled wit the images of the Left's Greatest heroes.
Click to expand...


Where?


----------



## Doc1

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> He is a registered Democrat and here is his pic for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care what you think  All "White Supremacists" *where *T-Shirts filled wit the images of the Left's Greatest heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where?
Click to expand...


Oh sue me....I used the wrong word.


----------



## ChrisL

I keep hearing people say that the shooters aren't crazy or they don't "seem" crazy, but there are different levels of crazy.  Some people can hide their crazy quite well.  Psychopaths have been described as being some of the most charming and nicest of people who fit in well with their communities.  You don't have to be a blubbering tard to be crazy.


----------



## Faun

Doc1 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you assclowns speculate that every single time and then when it usually turns out to be another white guy you crawl back into your holes not to be heard from.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the facts. What else would you think? You are the assKlown here, and I am hardly in a hole here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gonna admit you were wrong now or are you crawling back into your hole?
> 
> Florida school shooting suspect linked to white supremacist group: ADL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a registered Democrat and here is his pic for you.
> 
> View attachment 176942
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone wrote "gullible" on your ceiling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor kid, he's got all of your favorite on that T-Shirt he's wearing
> 
> BREAKING: Don't Let The MAGA Hat Fool You, Hispanic Shooter 'Nicolas de Jesus Cruz' Was A Registered Democrat
Click to expand...

Moron... his name is *not* Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.

Are ya feeling stupid yet? Or are ya too stupid to feel stupid?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Dr Grump said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Where ? I don't see it and never had a gun pulled on me or was shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you. And the 17 dead in Florida? 50 odd dead in Las Vegas. 30 plus dead in Virginia Tech. I would list them all but I want to get to bed at a decent hour tonight...
Click to expand...



You do know we have like 300 ,000,000
Plus people right? What does Australia have 24 million?

We have more damn illegal Mexicans in America then the entire population of Australia


----------



## 2aguy

Dr Grump said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Where ? I don't see it and never had a gun pulled on me or was shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you. And the 17 dead in Florida? 50 odd dead in Las Vegas. 30 plus dead in Virginia Tech. I would list them all but I want to get to bed at a decent hour tonight...
Click to expand...



And the muslim terrorist in Nice, France....used a rental truck and murdered 86 people.......in 5 minutes......for the rental fee on the truck... a lot less than the guns those shooters bought, and the ammo too.....


----------



## 2aguy

undertherqadar said:


> The leader of a white nationalist militia says Florida school shooting suspect Nikolas Cruz was a member of his group and participated in paramilitary drills in Tallahassee.
> 
> 
> Alleged Parkland Shooter Nikolas Cruz Was a Member of White Supremacist Group




Y eah.....that seems to be falling apart........that may not be true...


----------



## Doc1

Faun said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the facts. What else would you think? You are the assKlown here, and I am hardly in a hole here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna admit you were wrong now or are you crawling back into your hole?
> 
> Florida school shooting suspect linked to white supremacist group: ADL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a registered Democrat and here is his pic for you.
> 
> View attachment 176942
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone wrote "gullible" on your ceiling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor kid, he's got all of your favorite on that T-Shirt he's wearing
> 
> BREAKING: Don't Let The MAGA Hat Fool You, Hispanic Shooter 'Nicolas de Jesus Cruz' Was A Registered Democrat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron... his name is *not* Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.
> 
> Are ya feeling stupid yet? Or are ya too stupid to feel stupid?
Click to expand...


I suggest you actually research it kid. Begone. 


*Who is Nicolas de Jesus Cruz, accused gunman in …



*
*www.ajc.com*/news/national/who-*nicolas*-*jesus*-*cruz*-accused-gunman...
Who is *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?

*Nicolas de Jesus Cruz: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know ⋆ …



*
February 14, 2018 ⋆ 10z*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-5-fast-facts...
Feb 14, 2018 · *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, who was previously identified as a threat to students at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School was arrested after the shooting, the ...

*Who is Nikolas de Jesus Cruz, accused gunman in …



*
*www.whio.com*/news/national/who-*nicolas*-*jesus*-*cruz*-accused-gunman...
Feb 14, 2018 · Who is Nikolas *de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack? ... Who is *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?

*Trending on social networks about Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.*
twitter.com
__
Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
ajc.com
Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high …
johnmccaa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 · 21 hours ago · View on Twitter

Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school 
whio.com
Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack? on.whio.com/2syxWeN #PARKLAND pic.twitter.com/s…
WHIO-TV
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 · 22 hours ago · View on Twitter


*Nikolas Cruz Instagram Photos: Alleged Shooter Used …



*
Inquisitr22 hours ago
Feb 14, 2018 · Alleged school shooter *Nicolas*, Nikolaus or Nikolas *de Jesus Cruz* used the name Nikolas *Cruz* on Instagram, with troubling screenshots from his now-deleted ...

*Nicolas de Jesus Cruz Identified as Florida School …



*
*matzav.com*/*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-identified-as-florida-school-shooter
Law-enforcement sources told The Miami Herald that they’ve identified the shooter at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School in Parkland, Florida, as 19-year-old ...

*Nicolas de Jesus Cruz id as Marjory Stoneman Douglas …



*
https://*scallywagandvagabond.com*/2018/02/*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*...
*Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* identified as Marjory Stoneman Douglas High shooter. How a former student with prior disciplinary issues took down his former school.

*Nicolas de Jesus Cruz – Florida shooter Instagram page ...



*
Media Circus | Archive | February*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-florida...
Feb 14, 2018 · *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* has been indemnified as the Parkland, Florida shooter, that has left between 20-50 injured and will

*Nicolas de Jesus Cruz Identified as Florida School …



*
Click to view on Bing
4:33
https://*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=yOGD9tKCxGU
Feb 15, 2018 · Who Is *Nicolas De Jesus Cruz*, Alleged Gunman In Florida School Shooting? - Duration: 0:49. WSB-TV 131 …

*Author:* U.S Navy

*Views:* 140


*Nikolas Cruz: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com



*
News*nicolas*-nikolas-nick-*cruz*-florida...1 day ago
Feb 15, 2018 · *Cruz* was initially identified by the media as *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* and *Nicolas Cruz* and also goes by Nick *Cruz*.

*cruz_nikolas nikolascruzmakarov Nikolaus Nicolas de Jesus ...



*
https://*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=W15zWvy8BaY
Feb 15, 2018 · a 19 year old Republic of Florida white supremacist democrat? really did wear a MAGA hat & patriotic shirts hating on Muslim as terrorist & bombers ...

*Related searches for Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.*
nicolas de jesus *art*
*maria* de jesus cruz
nicolas de *la* cruz
nicolas de jesus *lopez rodriguez*

jesus cruz *facebook*
jesus cruz *jr*
jesus *en la* cruz
*la* cruz de jesus *lyrics*


*Pagination*
2
3
4
5
Next


----------



## 2aguy

undertherqadar said:


> The leader of a white nationalist militia says Florida school shooting suspect Nikolas Cruz was a member of his group and participated in paramilitary drills in Tallahassee.
> 
> 
> Alleged Parkland Shooter Nikolas Cruz Was a Member of White Supremacist Group




An update for you...

Local Police: ‘No Known Ties’ Between Shooting Suspect And White Nationalist Group


----------



## undertherqadar

2aguy said:


> undertherqadar said:
> 
> 
> 
> The leader of a white nationalist militia says Florida school shooting suspect Nikolas Cruz was a member of his group and participated in paramilitary drills in Tallahassee.
> 
> 
> Alleged Parkland Shooter Nikolas Cruz Was a Member of White Supremacist Group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An update for you...
> 
> Local Police: ‘No Known Ties’ Between Shooting Suspect And White Nationalist Group
Click to expand...

he is one of yours


----------



## Faun

Doc1 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you assclowns speculate that every single time and then when it usually turns out to be another white guy you crawl back into your holes not to be heard from.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the facts. What else would you think? You are the assKlown here, and I am hardly in a hole here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gonna admit you were wrong now or are you crawling back into your hole?
> 
> Florida school shooting suspect linked to white supremacist group: ADL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a registered Democrat and here is his pic for you.
> 
> View attachment 176942
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That isn't him, stupid.  That pic has already been debunked and there has been no proof he is a registered Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it twit. Your opinion is worth shit.
Click to expand...

Prove it??

*Your own link proves it!*

_*UPDATE: Nicolas de Jesus Cruz was not Registered as Democrat as Some Sources Reported*_​





Feeling stupid yet?


----------



## 2aguy

undertherqadar said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> undertherqadar said:
> 
> 
> 
> The leader of a white nationalist militia says Florida school shooting suspect Nikolas Cruz was a member of his group and participated in paramilitary drills in Tallahassee.
> 
> 
> Alleged Parkland Shooter Nikolas Cruz Was a Member of White Supremacist Group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An update for you...
> 
> Local Police: ‘No Known Ties’ Between Shooting Suspect And White Nationalist Group
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is one of yours
Click to expand...



Nope......read the link.......more investigation is needed.......


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

AVG-JOE said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should has EVERYTHING to do with it.
> 
> This is AMERICA, (insert your preferred Deity here) Damn it!!
> 
> We _*should*_ be capable of maintaining an effective government that truly protects it's citizens and their freedoms.
> 
> The fact that we don't, especially right now, I lay at the feet of a congress controlled by Gerrymander-safe republicans who're unwilling or unable to discuss the issues for fear of losing the ca$h that keeps the machine greased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Should" does not mean "Can" ... Captain Obvious.
> 
> The government isn't doing what they are required to do ... Much less what they should do.
> You are stupid if you think we should grant them the power to do more of what they are already failing at.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Part of it is reducing powers...  Like the power that congress has to tax you differently from the way I'm taxed...
> 
> *Part of it is removing from all state legislatures the power to redraw congressional districts in ways that favor one political party over another.*
> 
> A lot of it will be educating people to understand that government is a tool, and not a slimy monster to be loathed from a distance.
> 
> 
> `​
Click to expand...


You failed every American history course you ever took, didn't you?  The term "Gerry-mander" has been around since 1812.  No one has gotten rid of the practice yet.  I'll bet you didn't know it was named after a Vice President!

Who is going to draw the districts?  Try looking in the Constitution for a clue.

I hate ignorant off-the-wall comments like yours.  They reek of a distinct lack of education.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

2aguy said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor Grump likes to pretend everyone lives a small population homogeneous country with no international borders like he does.  I mean, what works in Mayberry RFD will work everywhere, right?
> 
> He's not interested at all in learning anything about the United States and how it's different than New Zealand.  Just lecturing us how they do it and assuming it would work here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by a friend of mine in Sydney, who is a New Yorker. He wondered in his post that maybe the reason wasn't guns, maybe it was the water....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That tells us what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176952
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Australian gun crime is going up....our gun crime is going down......they have almost had numerous mass public shootings....the only thing that kept them from being mass public shootings...the shooter chose not to shoot more people, or he was a bad shot.........
> 
> It is a lie that Australian gun control stopped their mass shootings, or their gun crime......don't believe it...
> 
> Keep in mind...whenever an anti gunner claims Australian gun laws stopped their mass public shootings...ask them how their gun laws stopped these shootings from becoming mass public shootings...since the shooter had guns in a public place and was shooting people........
> 
> Timeline of major crimes in Australia - Wikipedia
> 
> 16 January 1998 to 15 June 2009 – Melbourne gangland killings – A series of 35 murders of crime figures and their associates that began with the slaying of Alphonse Gangitano in his home, most likely by Jason Moran, the latest victim being Des Moran who was murdered in Ascot Vale on 15 June 2009.
> 3 August 1999 – La Trobe University shooting – Jonathan Brett Horrocks walked into the cafeteria at La Trobe university in Melbourne, Victoria, armed with a 38-calibre revolver handgun and opened fire, killing cafeteria manager Leon Capraro and wounding a woman who was a student at the university.
> *21st century[edit]*
> *2000s[edit]*
> 
> 13 March 2000 – Millewa State Forest Murders – Barbara and Stephen Brooks and Stacie Willoughby were found dead, all three having been shot execution style and left in the forest.[62][63]
> 16 July 2001 – Peter James Knight, an anti-abortion activist, walked into an abortion clinic in East Melbourne armed with a rifle. Knight shot dead security guard Stephen Gordon Rogers and was later overpowered by staff in the abortion clinic. After his arrest, Knight was charged and convicted of murder. He was sentenced to life in prison.
> 26 May 2002 – A Vietnamese man walked into a Vietnamese wedding reception in Cabramatta Sydney, New South Wales armed with a handgun and opened fire wounding seven people.
> 14 October 2002 – Dr. Margret Tobin, the South Australian head of Mental Health Services, was shot dead by Jean Eric Gassy as she walked out of a lift in her office building.
> 21 October 2002 – Monash University shooting – Huan Xiang opened fire in a tutorial room, killing two and injuring five.
> 25 October 2003 – Greenacre double murder – A man and a woman are shot dead in a house in the suburb of Greenacre, Sydney which was the result of a feud between two Middle Eastern crime families. Twenty-four-year-old Ziad Abdulrazak was shot 10 times in the chest and head and 22-year-old Mervat Hamka was shot twice in the neck while she slept in her bedroom. Up to 100 shots were fired into the house by four men who were later arrested and convicted of the murders.
> 18 February 2006 – Cardross Hit and Run – Thomas Graham Towle crashed his car at high speed into a group of 13 teenagers, killing six and injuring seven near the town ofCardross, Victoria.[73]
> 18 June 2007 – Melbourne CBD shooting – Christopher Wayne Hudson opened fire on three people, killing one and seriously wounding two others who intervened when Hudson was assaulting his girlfriend at a busy Melbourne intersection during the morning peak. He gave himself up to police in Wallan, Victoria on 20 June.[75]
> 
> An expidited list.....
> 
> Here is a list of shootings in Australia...notice, they are all after they banned and confiscated guns...tell me....how did Australian gun laws stop these from becoming mass shootings?
> 
> I will quote a few....read the rest....
> 
> Timeline of major crimes in Australia - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 3 August 1999 – La Trobe University shooting – Jonathan Brett Horrocks walked into the cafeteria in La Trobe university in Melbourne Victoria armed with a 38 caliber revolver handgun and opened fire killing Leon Capraro the boss and manager off the cafeteria and wounding a woman who was a student at the university.
> If he had decided to keep shooting...would Australian gun laws have kept this from being a mass shooting?
> Tell me...this doesn't count as a mass shooting...only because more of the victims didn't die...7 people shot......did Australian gun laws stop it from being a mass shooting?
> 
> 26 May 2002 – A Vietnamese man walked into a Vietnamese wedding reception in Cabramatta Sydney, New South Wales armed with a handgun and opened fire wounding seven people.
> Another one.....this shooter couldn't clear his rifle...so he only killed 2...the new standard for a mass shooting incident is 3 dead victims...so how did Australian gun laws keep this from being a mass shooting...rather than just dumb luck....?
> 
> 21 October 2002 – Monash University shooting – Huan Xiang opened fire in a tutorial room, killing two and injuring five.
> And had this guy decided to keep shooting.....would Australian gun laws have stopped him?  And kept this from being a mass shooting?
> 
> 
> 18 June 2007 – Melbourne CBD shooting – Christopher Wayne Hudson opened fire on three people, killing one and seriously wounding two others who intervened when Hudson was assaulting his girlfriend at a busy Melbourne intersection during the morning peak. He gave himself up to police in Wallan, Victoria on 20 June.[71]
> Can you see that CNN's article is just wrong....that it implies that Australian gun control has ended their mass shootings...and that that is a lie?
> 
> And more....
> 
> 
> 28 April 2011 – 2011 Hectorville siege – Donato Anthony Corbo shot dead Kobus and Annetjie Snyman and their son-in-law Luc Mombers and seriously wounded Mr Mombers' 14-year-old son Marcel and a police officer at Hectorville, South Australia before being arrested after an eight-hour stand off.
> 
> 
> 28 April 2012 – A man opened fire in a busy shopping mall in Robina on the Gold Coast shooting Bandidos bikie Jacques Teamo. A woman who was an innocent bystander was also injured from a shotgun blast to the leg. Neither of the victims died, but the incident highlighted the recent increase in gun crime across major Australian cities including Sydney, Brisbane and Adelaide.[_citation needed_]
> this guy actually went into a mall......with a gun......after they banned and confiscated them...so tell me how this doesn't show that the CNN article is a lie....
> 
> 8 March 2013 – Queen Street mall siege – Lee Matthew Hiller entered the shopping mall on Queen Street Brisbane Queensland armed with a revolver and threatened shoppers and staff with the revolver, causing a 90-minute siege which ended when Hiller was shot and wounded in the arm by a police officer from the elite Specialist Emergency Response Team. Hiller was then later taken to hospital and was treated for his injury; he pleaded gulity to 20 charges and was sentenced to four-and-a-half years in jail with a non-parole period of two years and three months.[_citation needed_]
> How did Australian gun control laws keep this shooting from being a muslim terrorist mass shooting?   An immigrant to Australia got a gun in a country where they banned and confiscated them and now claim their gun control laws have stopped mass shootings...
> 
> 
> 15 December 2014 – 2014 Sydney hostage crisis – Seventeen people were taken hostage in a cafe in Martin Place, Sydney by Man Haron Monis. The hostage crisis was resolved in the early hours of 16 December, sixteen hours after it commenced, when armed police stormed the premises. Monis and two hostages were killed in the course of the crisis.[87]
> And how did Australian gun control keep this shooting from being a mass shooting?
> 
> 
> 10 September 2015 – A 49-year-old woman is shot dead in a Mc Donald's restaurant in Gold Coast by her 57-year-old ex partner, who then turned the gun on himself afterwards and shot himself dead.
> And had this kid walked into his school.....as a muslim immigrant and simply shot 3 kids....it would have been an act of muslim terrorism and a mass shooting ....again, luck saved Australia, not their gun control laws...
> 
> And how did Australian gun laws keep these muslim teenager from going to a school with this gun and shooting a bunch of students?
> 
> Sydney police HQ shooting linked to terrorism: police commissioner
> 
> The actions of the 15-year-old gunman who shot dead a New South Wales police civilian employee were an act of terrorism, police say.
> 
> The radicalised youth of Middle Eastern background has been named as Farhad Jabar Khalil Mohammad.
> 
> He killed the police employee, Curtis Cheng, as he was leaving police headquarters at Parramatta in Sydney's west around 4:30pm yesterday.
> 
> The offender then fired several more shots at officers as they emerged from the building to respond to the incident.
Click to expand...


You really need to give this wall of text marathon a freaking rest!

No one gives a shit about the UK or Australia.


----------



## Faun

Doc1 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you assclowns speculate that every single time and then when it usually turns out to be another white guy you crawl back into your holes not to be heard from.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the facts. What else would you think? You are the assKlown here, and I am hardly in a hole here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gonna admit you were wrong now or are you crawling back into your hole?
> 
> Florida school shooting suspect linked to white supremacist group: ADL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a registered Democrat and here is his pic for you.
> 
> View attachment 176942
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That isn't him, stupid.  That pic has already been debunked and there has been no proof he is a registered Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor TAZ, he's still wearing a T-shirt with your favorite historical characters.
Click to expand...

No, he’s not, ya flamin’ imbecile.

This guy....




... is not this guy ...




Feeling stupid... YET??


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

2aguy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left is going to use this shooting (just like any other) to push for anti-gun narrative. Before they do, they should remember that they are the ones who radicalized people like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When all the smoke clears, I'm betting that the shooter is once again found to have ties with and or alliances with the democratic party, Obama supporter, or his parents are.  These people never turn out to be moral, upstanding, conservatives.  As to other countries, what they don't have is American Common Core Public Schools turning out violent kids looking to come back to "get even" with all of their dysfunctional teachers and classmates who put this need to murder in their minds.
> 
> WHEN will schools finally be held accountable for not protecting these kids by locking the doors, having metal detectors and having teachers and guards throughout the school who are well-armed and well-trained with firearms?  The problem is obviously NOT THE GUNS, but our unfamiliarity with them anymore by a liberal culture trying to remove them from people's lives.  WE have created a generation of defenseless people who know nothing but how to hide in terror under a desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oh, get serious.  This kid didn't go on a shooting rampage because he supported Obama or because he hated Trump, or he was seeking 47 virgins in paradise.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said he did.  All bullshit leftist data posted by others aside, EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THESE SCHOOL SHOOTINGS has had a liberal influence in the family.  Not one of them was from a strong, moral, conservative upbringing.  If there are a few white supremacists out there committing crimes, their numbers pale in comparison and hardly make the news.  There is something about liberal upbringing that makes people crazy.  Normal people don't go out doing this stuff.  Liberals are the Antifa who run around in black masks beating up women and knocking down statues of dead soldiers and traveling the country looking for fights to start, tearing up campuses, breaking windows, stomping police cars, rioting in cities, trying to put men in girls bathrooms, attacking their own country and going berserk because some sensible person comes to their campus to give some different views to hear and think about.  Liberals are crazy.  Liberals are intolerant.  They are mental defects.  Liberals are liars who punish kids for playing cops and robbers now and we didn't have this national problem until liberals got a hold of controlling our media and our schools.  Look at liberals now:  When GW Bush was in, they went berserk with vitriol at the man!  Now that another non-Leftist is in the WH, they deny he is even President, try to block his administration as if it were Satan incarnate and are trying to get the man impeached on any phony charge they can dream up in their little minds.  Good God, he's just a businessman who cared enough to put his life aside to try to help fix the country.
> 
> Children are perceptive.  They have an intuition about what's bull and what is not.  We are forcing kids into these insane asylums we call "schools" now where everyday the system sets up a conflict of irrational restrictions, rules and unfair punishments, and it builds up in these kids and they internalize it until finally, one of them snaps, gets a hold of a gun somewhere, and wants nothing more than to come back and blow away the very people who have tormented their lives.
> 
> Guns are not the problem and no gun law in the world will ever solve anything.  There are MILLIONS of guns everywhere and people are not going to turn them in and the people will not stand for having their Constitution turned on its head and even if you turn this country into a police state where every home is broken down and searched and every gun is confiscated by force, a solution far worse than the problems sought solved, people will still hide a lot of the guns and all of the criminals will still have guns and millions more guns will be snuck back into the country and all of the elite will still have theirs and all you will do is escalate this country into a police state where everyone fears and mistrusts their neighbor, crime will soar and kids will still find a new way of taking it out on those they hate.
> 
> If you want to solve the school problem, you NEED TO CHANGE THE SCHOOLS and you need to change society to get all of this mind numbing PC bullshit out of our culture.  We never had this problem until liberalism ran rampant to where it cripples every industry and aspect of our country now, to where states and cities now even fight to oppose their own government to oppose enforcing laws on rounding up CRIMINALS from other countries.
> 
> If you want to see why these kids are shooting up schools, if you are a liberal, go put down your computer for a minute right now, walk to the nearest mirror and LOOK RIGHT AT THE PROBLEM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not about liberal upbringing vs. conservative upbringing.  It's not a political or right/left thing.  You aren't wrong that a stable family is pretty important to kids, but you're totally wrong to politicize who is "right" and who is "wrong."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...actually, it is about fathers in the homes......single mothers, especially young teenage mothers.......notice...you had that dynamic in Sandy Hook, Vegas, and this one.......
Click to expand...


His mother was NOT a teenager!  He grew up with older adoptive parents.

WTF does Vegas have to do with it?  The guy was my age and I am older than dirt!


----------



## 2aguy

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> When all the smoke clears, I'm betting that the shooter is once again found to have ties with and or alliances with the democratic party, Obama supporter, or his parents are.  These people never turn out to be moral, upstanding, conservatives.  As to other countries, what they don't have is American Common Core Public Schools turning out violent kids looking to come back to "get even" with all of their dysfunctional teachers and classmates who put this need to murder in their minds.
> 
> WHEN will schools finally be held accountable for not protecting these kids by locking the doors, having metal detectors and having teachers and guards throughout the school who are well-armed and well-trained with firearms?  The problem is obviously NOT THE GUNS, but our unfamiliarity with them anymore by a liberal culture trying to remove them from people's lives.  WE have created a generation of defenseless people who know nothing but how to hide in terror under a desk.
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh, get serious.  This kid didn't go on a shooting rampage because he supported Obama or because he hated Trump, or he was seeking 47 virgins in paradise.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said he did.  All bullshit leftist data posted by others aside, EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THESE SCHOOL SHOOTINGS has had a liberal influence in the family.  Not one of them was from a strong, moral, conservative upbringing.  If there are a few white supremacists out there committing crimes, their numbers pale in comparison and hardly make the news.  There is something about liberal upbringing that makes people crazy.  Normal people don't go out doing this stuff.  Liberals are the Antifa who run around in black masks beating up women and knocking down statues of dead soldiers and traveling the country looking for fights to start, tearing up campuses, breaking windows, stomping police cars, rioting in cities, trying to put men in girls bathrooms, attacking their own country and going berserk because some sensible person comes to their campus to give some different views to hear and think about.  Liberals are crazy.  Liberals are intolerant.  They are mental defects.  Liberals are liars who punish kids for playing cops and robbers now and we didn't have this national problem until liberals got a hold of controlling our media and our schools.  Look at liberals now:  When GW Bush was in, they went berserk with vitriol at the man!  Now that another non-Leftist is in the WH, they deny he is even President, try to block his administration as if it were Satan incarnate and are trying to get the man impeached on any phony charge they can dream up in their little minds.  Good God, he's just a businessman who cared enough to put his life aside to try to help fix the country.
> 
> Children are perceptive.  They have an intuition about what's bull and what is not.  We are forcing kids into these insane asylums we call "schools" now where everyday the system sets up a conflict of irrational restrictions, rules and unfair punishments, and it builds up in these kids and they internalize it until finally, one of them snaps, gets a hold of a gun somewhere, and wants nothing more than to come back and blow away the very people who have tormented their lives.
> 
> Guns are not the problem and no gun law in the world will ever solve anything.  There are MILLIONS of guns everywhere and people are not going to turn them in and the people will not stand for having their Constitution turned on its head and even if you turn this country into a police state where every home is broken down and searched and every gun is confiscated by force, a solution far worse than the problems sought solved, people will still hide a lot of the guns and all of the criminals will still have guns and millions more guns will be snuck back into the country and all of the elite will still have theirs and all you will do is escalate this country into a police state where everyone fears and mistrusts their neighbor, crime will soar and kids will still find a new way of taking it out on those they hate.
> 
> If you want to solve the school problem, you NEED TO CHANGE THE SCHOOLS and you need to change society to get all of this mind numbing PC bullshit out of our culture.  We never had this problem until liberalism ran rampant to where it cripples every industry and aspect of our country now, to where states and cities now even fight to oppose their own government to oppose enforcing laws on rounding up CRIMINALS from other countries.
> 
> If you want to see why these kids are shooting up schools, if you are a liberal, go put down your computer for a minute right now, walk to the nearest mirror and LOOK RIGHT AT THE PROBLEM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not about liberal upbringing vs. conservative upbringing.  It's not a political or right/left thing.  You aren't wrong that a stable family is pretty important to kids, but you're totally wrong to politicize who is "right" and who is "wrong."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...actually, it is about fathers in the homes......single mothers, especially young teenage mothers.......notice...you had that dynamic in Sandy Hook, Vegas, and this one.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His mother was NOT a teenager!  He grew up with older adoptive parents.
> 
> WTF does Vegas have to do with it?  The guy was my age and I am older than dirt!
Click to expand...



The mother was on her own when the husband died.....he was 6 when that happened....

The Vegas shooter, another single mother.....


----------



## Faun

Doc1 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> He is a registered Democrat and here is his pic for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care what you think  All "White Supremacists" where T-Shirts filled wit the images of the Left's Greatest heroes.
Click to expand...

Forget that it’s not him wearing that shirt — that shirt is a gag t-shirt.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Doc1 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> He is a registered Democrat and here is his pic for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care what you think  All "White Supremacists" *where *T-Shirts filled wit the images of the Left's Greatest heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh sue me....I used the wrong word.
Click to expand...


You might try reading your crap before posting so you don't appear to be an ignorant POS.

Are you "wit" me on that?


----------



## Flopper

toobfreak said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just waiting to hear that he's DACA kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that were to be the case....the news rooms across the country would be busy all night scrubbing all of their video and coverage of this shooting........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Left is going to use this shooting (just like any other) to push for anti-gun narrative. Before they do, they should remember that they are the ones who radicalized people like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When all the smoke clears, I'm betting that the shooter is once again found to have ties with and or alliances with the democratic party, Obama supporter, or his parents are.  These people never turn out to be moral, upstanding, conservatives.  As to other countries, what they don't have is American Common Core Public Schools turning out violent kids looking to come back to "get even" with all of their dysfunctional teachers and classmates who put this need to murder in their minds.
> 
> WHEN will schools finally be held accountable for not protecting these kids by locking the doors, having metal detectors and having teachers and guards throughout the school who are well-armed and well-trained with firearms?  The problem is obviously NOT THE GUNS, but our unfamiliarity with them anymore by a liberal culture trying to remove them from people's lives.  WE have created a generation of defenseless people who know nothing but how to hide in terror under a desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oh, get serious.  This kid didn't go on a shooting rampage because he supported Obama or because he hated Trump, or he was seeking 47 virgins in paradise.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said he did.  All bullshit leftist data posted by others aside, EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THESE SCHOOL SHOOTINGS has had a liberal influence in the family.  Not one of them was from a strong, moral, conservative upbringing.  If there are a few white supremacists out there committing crimes, their numbers pale in comparison and hardly make the news.  There is something about liberal upbringing that makes people crazy.  Normal people don't go out doing this stuff.  Liberals are the Antifa who run around in black masks beating up women and knocking down statues of dead soldiers and traveling the country looking for fights to start, tearing up campuses, breaking windows, stomping police cars, rioting in cities, trying to put men in girls bathrooms, attacking their own country and going berserk because some sensible person comes to their campus to give some different views to hear and think about.  Liberals are crazy.  Liberals are intolerant.  They are mental defects.  Liberals are liars who punish kids for playing cops and robbers now and we didn't have this national problem until liberals got a hold of controlling our media and our schools.  Look at liberals now:  When GW Bush was in, they went berserk with vitriol at the man!  Now that another non-Leftist is in the WH, they deny he is even President, try to block his administration as if it were Satan incarnate and are trying to get the man impeached on any phony charge they can dream up in their little minds.  Good God, he's just a businessman who cared enough to put his life aside to try to help fix the country.
> 
> Children are perceptive.  They have an intuition about what's bull and what is not.  We are forcing kids into these insane asylums we call "schools" now where everyday the system sets up a conflict of irrational restrictions, rules and unfair punishments, and it builds up in these kids and they internalize it until finally, one of them snaps, gets a hold of a gun somewhere, and wants nothing more than to come back and blow away the very people who have tormented their lives.
> 
> Guns are not the problem and no gun law in the world will ever solve anything.  There are MILLIONS of guns everywhere and people are not going to turn them in and the people will not stand for having their Constitution turned on its head and even if you turn this country into a police state where every home is broken down and searched and every gun is confiscated by force, a solution far worse than the problems sought solved, people will still hide a lot of the guns and all of the criminals will still have guns and millions more guns will be snuck back into the country and all of the elite will still have theirs and all you will do is escalate this country into a police state where everyone fears and mistrusts their neighbor, crime will soar and kids will still find a new way of taking it out on those they hate.
> 
> If you want to solve the school problem, you NEED TO CHANGE THE SCHOOLS and you need to change society to get all of this mind numbing PC bullshit out of our culture.  We never had this problem until liberalism ran rampant to where it cripples every industry and aspect of our country now, to where states and cities now even fight to oppose their own government to oppose enforcing laws on rounding up CRIMINALS from other countries.
> 
> If you want to see why these kids are shooting up schools, if you are a liberal, go put down your computer for a minute right now, walk to the nearest mirror and LOOK RIGHT AT THE PROBLEM.
Click to expand...

*So the shooter at Sandy Hook, Adam Lanza was under liberal influence of his family.  Maybe you should do a little research before putting your foot in your mouth.

Adam's parents, Peter and Nancy Lanza seemed to be a typical middle class couple living in Newtown, Conn in a middle class neighborhood, Sandy Hook.  Money from Nancy's relatives provide enough money that there was no need for her to work.  Peter taught school and the couple lived pretty unremarkable lives.  Both Peter, Nancy, and Adam loved guns and had quite an arena which included assault style rifles and and hand guns.  Police discovered NRA certificates in  Nancy and Adam's name.  Nancy had commented that, "she doesn't believe gun laws should be changed. "It's the person who does the killing, not the gun," she also said. "I thank God every day that my kids have faith and know right from wrong.  Adam went to parochial school and then was home schooled by Nancy.

Exactly what liberal influence of his family do you think Adam was under, his family love of guns, the NRA, Homeschooling, or their religious beliefs.  From all the evidence it seems these people were definitely conservative not liberal.

Although you seem to have very strong political bias, I think if you actually research school shootings, you would see that the causes have very little to do the politics of parents.  Some of the shooters families would certain qualify as conservatives and some are certainly liberal.  The main factor in most all of these school shootings is the serious mental disorders of the shooters and inability of parents and society to deal with it.*


----------



## 2aguy

Flopper said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were to be the case....the news rooms across the country would be busy all night scrubbing all of their video and coverage of this shooting........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left is going to use this shooting (just like any other) to push for anti-gun narrative. Before they do, they should remember that they are the ones who radicalized people like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When all the smoke clears, I'm betting that the shooter is once again found to have ties with and or alliances with the democratic party, Obama supporter, or his parents are.  These people never turn out to be moral, upstanding, conservatives.  As to other countries, what they don't have is American Common Core Public Schools turning out violent kids looking to come back to "get even" with all of their dysfunctional teachers and classmates who put this need to murder in their minds.
> 
> WHEN will schools finally be held accountable for not protecting these kids by locking the doors, having metal detectors and having teachers and guards throughout the school who are well-armed and well-trained with firearms?  The problem is obviously NOT THE GUNS, but our unfamiliarity with them anymore by a liberal culture trying to remove them from people's lives.  WE have created a generation of defenseless people who know nothing but how to hide in terror under a desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oh, get serious.  This kid didn't go on a shooting rampage because he supported Obama or because he hated Trump, or he was seeking 47 virgins in paradise.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said he did.  All bullshit leftist data posted by others aside, EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THESE SCHOOL SHOOTINGS has had a liberal influence in the family.  Not one of them was from a strong, moral, conservative upbringing.  If there are a few white supremacists out there committing crimes, their numbers pale in comparison and hardly make the news.  There is something about liberal upbringing that makes people crazy.  Normal people don't go out doing this stuff.  Liberals are the Antifa who run around in black masks beating up women and knocking down statues of dead soldiers and traveling the country looking for fights to start, tearing up campuses, breaking windows, stomping police cars, rioting in cities, trying to put men in girls bathrooms, attacking their own country and going berserk because some sensible person comes to their campus to give some different views to hear and think about.  Liberals are crazy.  Liberals are intolerant.  They are mental defects.  Liberals are liars who punish kids for playing cops and robbers now and we didn't have this national problem until liberals got a hold of controlling our media and our schools.  Look at liberals now:  When GW Bush was in, they went berserk with vitriol at the man!  Now that another non-Leftist is in the WH, they deny he is even President, try to block his administration as if it were Satan incarnate and are trying to get the man impeached on any phony charge they can dream up in their little minds.  Good God, he's just a businessman who cared enough to put his life aside to try to help fix the country.
> 
> Children are perceptive.  They have an intuition about what's bull and what is not.  We are forcing kids into these insane asylums we call "schools" now where everyday the system sets up a conflict of irrational restrictions, rules and unfair punishments, and it builds up in these kids and they internalize it until finally, one of them snaps, gets a hold of a gun somewhere, and wants nothing more than to come back and blow away the very people who have tormented their lives.
> 
> Guns are not the problem and no gun law in the world will ever solve anything.  There are MILLIONS of guns everywhere and people are not going to turn them in and the people will not stand for having their Constitution turned on its head and even if you turn this country into a police state where every home is broken down and searched and every gun is confiscated by force, a solution far worse than the problems sought solved, people will still hide a lot of the guns and all of the criminals will still have guns and millions more guns will be snuck back into the country and all of the elite will still have theirs and all you will do is escalate this country into a police state where everyone fears and mistrusts their neighbor, crime will soar and kids will still find a new way of taking it out on those they hate.
> 
> If you want to solve the school problem, you NEED TO CHANGE THE SCHOOLS and you need to change society to get all of this mind numbing PC bullshit out of our culture.  We never had this problem until liberalism ran rampant to where it cripples every industry and aspect of our country now, to where states and cities now even fight to oppose their own government to oppose enforcing laws on rounding up CRIMINALS from other countries.
> 
> If you want to see why these kids are shooting up schools, if you are a liberal, go put down your computer for a minute right now, walk to the nearest mirror and LOOK RIGHT AT THE PROBLEM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *So the shooter at Sandy Hook, Adam Lanza was under liberal influence of his family.  Maybe you should do a little research before putting your foot in your mouth.
> 
> Adam's parents, Peter and Nancy Lanza seemed to be a typical middle class couple living in Newtown, Conn in a middle class neighborhood, Sandy Hook.  Money from Nancy's relatives provide enough money that there was no need for her to work.  Peter taught school and the couple lived pretty unremarkable lives.  Both Peter, Nancy, and Adam loved guns and had quite an arena which included assault style rifles and and hand guns.  Police discovered NRA certificates in  Nancy and Adam's name.  Nancy had commented that, "she doesn't believe gun laws should be changed. "It's the person who does the killing, not the gun," she also said. "I thank God every day that my kids have faith and know right from wrong.  Adam went to parochial school and then was home schooled by Nancy.
> 
> Exactly what liberal influence of his family do you think Adam was under, his family love of guns, the NRA, Homeschooling, or their religious beliefs.  From all the evidence it seems these people were definitely conservative not liberal.
> 
> Although you seem to have very strong political bias, I think if you actually research school shootings, you would see that the causes have very little to do the politics of parents.  Some of the shooters families would certain qualify as conservatives and some are certainly liberal.  The main factor in most all of these school shootings is the serious mental disorders of the shooters and inability of parents and society to deal with it.*
Click to expand...



The lack of fathers......single mothers trying to raise mentally disturbed young males....


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

2aguy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh, get serious.  This kid didn't go on a shooting rampage because he supported Obama or because he hated Trump, or he was seeking 47 virgins in paradise.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never said he did.  All bullshit leftist data posted by others aside, EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THESE SCHOOL SHOOTINGS has had a liberal influence in the family.  Not one of them was from a strong, moral, conservative upbringing.  If there are a few white supremacists out there committing crimes, their numbers pale in comparison and hardly make the news.  There is something about liberal upbringing that makes people crazy.  Normal people don't go out doing this stuff.  Liberals are the Antifa who run around in black masks beating up women and knocking down statues of dead soldiers and traveling the country looking for fights to start, tearing up campuses, breaking windows, stomping police cars, rioting in cities, trying to put men in girls bathrooms, attacking their own country and going berserk because some sensible person comes to their campus to give some different views to hear and think about.  Liberals are crazy.  Liberals are intolerant.  They are mental defects.  Liberals are liars who punish kids for playing cops and robbers now and we didn't have this national problem until liberals got a hold of controlling our media and our schools.  Look at liberals now:  When GW Bush was in, they went berserk with vitriol at the man!  Now that another non-Leftist is in the WH, they deny he is even President, try to block his administration as if it were Satan incarnate and are trying to get the man impeached on any phony charge they can dream up in their little minds.  Good God, he's just a businessman who cared enough to put his life aside to try to help fix the country.
> 
> Children are perceptive.  They have an intuition about what's bull and what is not.  We are forcing kids into these insane asylums we call "schools" now where everyday the system sets up a conflict of irrational restrictions, rules and unfair punishments, and it builds up in these kids and they internalize it until finally, one of them snaps, gets a hold of a gun somewhere, and wants nothing more than to come back and blow away the very people who have tormented their lives.
> 
> Guns are not the problem and no gun law in the world will ever solve anything.  There are MILLIONS of guns everywhere and people are not going to turn them in and the people will not stand for having their Constitution turned on its head and even if you turn this country into a police state where every home is broken down and searched and every gun is confiscated by force, a solution far worse than the problems sought solved, people will still hide a lot of the guns and all of the criminals will still have guns and millions more guns will be snuck back into the country and all of the elite will still have theirs and all you will do is escalate this country into a police state where everyone fears and mistrusts their neighbor, crime will soar and kids will still find a new way of taking it out on those they hate.
> 
> If you want to solve the school problem, you NEED TO CHANGE THE SCHOOLS and you need to change society to get all of this mind numbing PC bullshit out of our culture.  We never had this problem until liberalism ran rampant to where it cripples every industry and aspect of our country now, to where states and cities now even fight to oppose their own government to oppose enforcing laws on rounding up CRIMINALS from other countries.
> 
> If you want to see why these kids are shooting up schools, if you are a liberal, go put down your computer for a minute right now, walk to the nearest mirror and LOOK RIGHT AT THE PROBLEM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not about liberal upbringing vs. conservative upbringing.  It's not a political or right/left thing.  You aren't wrong that a stable family is pretty important to kids, but you're totally wrong to politicize who is "right" and who is "wrong."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...actually, it is about fathers in the homes......single mothers, especially young teenage mothers.......notice...you had that dynamic in Sandy Hook, Vegas, and this one.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His mother was NOT a teenager!  He grew up with older adoptive parents.
> 
> WTF does Vegas have to do with it?  The guy was my age and I am older than dirt!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The mother was on her own when the husband died.....he was 6 when that happened....
> 
> The Vegas shooter, another single mother.....
Click to expand...


She was a single mother because her husband was a bank robber and the shooter was 7 when his father was arrested!  It's not like he ran out on the family!


----------



## 2aguy

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never said he did.  All bullshit leftist data posted by others aside, EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THESE SCHOOL SHOOTINGS has had a liberal influence in the family.  Not one of them was from a strong, moral, conservative upbringing.  If there are a few white supremacists out there committing crimes, their numbers pale in comparison and hardly make the news.  There is something about liberal upbringing that makes people crazy.  Normal people don't go out doing this stuff.  Liberals are the Antifa who run around in black masks beating up women and knocking down statues of dead soldiers and traveling the country looking for fights to start, tearing up campuses, breaking windows, stomping police cars, rioting in cities, trying to put men in girls bathrooms, attacking their own country and going berserk because some sensible person comes to their campus to give some different views to hear and think about.  Liberals are crazy.  Liberals are intolerant.  They are mental defects.  Liberals are liars who punish kids for playing cops and robbers now and we didn't have this national problem until liberals got a hold of controlling our media and our schools.  Look at liberals now:  When GW Bush was in, they went berserk with vitriol at the man!  Now that another non-Leftist is in the WH, they deny he is even President, try to block his administration as if it were Satan incarnate and are trying to get the man impeached on any phony charge they can dream up in their little minds.  Good God, he's just a businessman who cared enough to put his life aside to try to help fix the country.
> 
> Children are perceptive.  They have an intuition about what's bull and what is not.  We are forcing kids into these insane asylums we call "schools" now where everyday the system sets up a conflict of irrational restrictions, rules and unfair punishments, and it builds up in these kids and they internalize it until finally, one of them snaps, gets a hold of a gun somewhere, and wants nothing more than to come back and blow away the very people who have tormented their lives.
> 
> Guns are not the problem and no gun law in the world will ever solve anything.  There are MILLIONS of guns everywhere and people are not going to turn them in and the people will not stand for having their Constitution turned on its head and even if you turn this country into a police state where every home is broken down and searched and every gun is confiscated by force, a solution far worse than the problems sought solved, people will still hide a lot of the guns and all of the criminals will still have guns and millions more guns will be snuck back into the country and all of the elite will still have theirs and all you will do is escalate this country into a police state where everyone fears and mistrusts their neighbor, crime will soar and kids will still find a new way of taking it out on those they hate.
> 
> If you want to solve the school problem, you NEED TO CHANGE THE SCHOOLS and you need to change society to get all of this mind numbing PC bullshit out of our culture.  We never had this problem until liberalism ran rampant to where it cripples every industry and aspect of our country now, to where states and cities now even fight to oppose their own government to oppose enforcing laws on rounding up CRIMINALS from other countries.
> 
> If you want to see why these kids are shooting up schools, if you are a liberal, go put down your computer for a minute right now, walk to the nearest mirror and LOOK RIGHT AT THE PROBLEM.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not about liberal upbringing vs. conservative upbringing.  It's not a political or right/left thing.  You aren't wrong that a stable family is pretty important to kids, but you're totally wrong to politicize who is "right" and who is "wrong."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...actually, it is about fathers in the homes......single mothers, especially young teenage mothers.......notice...you had that dynamic in Sandy Hook, Vegas, and this one.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His mother was NOT a teenager!  He grew up with older adoptive parents.
> 
> WTF does Vegas have to do with it?  The guy was my age and I am older than dirt!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The mother was on her own when the husband died.....he was 6 when that happened....
> 
> The Vegas shooter, another single mother.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was a single mother because her husband was a bank robber and the shooter was 7 when he was arrested!  It's not like he ran out on the family!
Click to expand...



He didn't have to run out on the family....he wasn't there, she was a single mother raising young males......


----------



## ChrisL

There are more kids raised by single parents who are NOT mass shooters.    These are CRAZY people.  You cannot rationalize them or their thoughts or actions.  That is what makes them crazy and NOT rational!


----------



## Skull Pilot

Dr Grump said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the guns.  It's our fucked up society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And guns are part of the reason you have a fucked up society
Click to expand...


Wrong


----------



## Skull Pilot

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor Grump likes to pretend everyone lives a small population homogeneous country with no international borders like he does.  I mean, what works in Mayberry RFD will work everywhere, right?
> 
> He's not interested at all in learning anything about the United States and how it's different than New Zealand.  Just lecturing us how they do it and assuming it would work here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by a friend of mine in Sydney, who is a New Yorker. He wondered in his post that maybe the reason wasn't guns, maybe it was the water....
Click to expand...

WTF do you people care?

Trust me no one here gives a flying or any other kind of fuck about Australia


----------



## ChrisL

People always want to rationalize and then blame.  Well, sometimes it is just a tragic set of circumstances and you have to accept that there is really nobody else to blame except the killer.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

2aguy said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not about liberal upbringing vs. conservative upbringing.  It's not a political or right/left thing.  You aren't wrong that a stable family is pretty important to kids, but you're totally wrong to politicize who is "right" and who is "wrong."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...actually, it is about fathers in the homes......single mothers, especially young teenage mothers.......notice...you had that dynamic in Sandy Hook, Vegas, and this one.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His mother was NOT a teenager!  He grew up with older adoptive parents.
> 
> WTF does Vegas have to do with it?  The guy was my age and I am older than dirt!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The mother was on her own when the husband died.....he was 6 when that happened....
> 
> The Vegas shooter, another single mother.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was a single mother because her husband was a bank robber and the shooter was 7 when he was arrested!  It's not like he ran out on the family!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't have to run out on the family....he wasn't there, she was a single mother raising young males......
Click to expand...


That is not the problem.  Lots of single mothers raise fine kids.  How do you explain Ben Carson?  How many people did he shoot and kill?

Your overly simplistic explanation has no basis in reality. Anecdotal evidence is not data.

When my daughter was in middle school, a classmate from an upper class neighborhood with two fine and upstanding parents murdered a neighbor child and stuffed her body under a waterbed in his room.  How did that happen?  My daughter said he was just like any other kid, but he took a baseball bat and bashed a little girl's head in!


----------



## undertherqadar

2aguy said:


> undertherqadar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> undertherqadar said:
> 
> 
> 
> The leader of a white nationalist militia says Florida school shooting suspect Nikolas Cruz was a member of his group and participated in paramilitary drills in Tallahassee.
> 
> 
> Alleged Parkland Shooter Nikolas Cruz Was a Member of White Supremacist Group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An update for you...
> 
> Local Police: ‘No Known Ties’ Between Shooting Suspect And White Nationalist Group
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he is one of yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope......read the link.......more investigation is needed.......
Click to expand...



*Leader of White Supremacist Group Claims Florida School Shooting Suspect Was a Member
Cruz was associated with ROF and participated in at least one training in the Tallahassee area, carpooling up with other white supremacists from south Florida. The Republic of Florida describes itself as a “white civil rights organization fighting for white identitarian politics” that seeks to create a “white ethnostate” in Florida,

https://splinternews.com/leader-of-...tter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2018-02-15*


----------



## Skull Pilot

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there is.  There are more and more gun laws, and more and more shooters with no one shooting back.
> 
> So seriously, if your kids were in that school, you'd be glued to the live TV reporting saying, I hope no one else has a gun, I hope no one else has a gun, I hope no one else has a gun, I hope no one else has a gun ...
> 
> I'd be saying, I hope someone wastes the little prick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm thinking "I don't have to worry about that shit where I live."
Click to expand...

I don't worry about it here.

I didn't worry about it when I was in HS

Less than 1% of all murder take place in mass shootings.  It's silly to worry about less than 1%


----------



## Faun

Doc1 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna admit you were wrong now or are you crawling back into your hole?
> 
> Florida school shooting suspect linked to white supremacist group: ADL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a registered Democrat and here is his pic for you.
> 
> View attachment 176942
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone wrote "gullible" on your ceiling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor kid, he's got all of your favorite on that T-Shirt he's wearing
> 
> BREAKING: Don't Let The MAGA Hat Fool You, Hispanic Shooter 'Nicolas de Jesus Cruz' Was A Registered Democrat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron... his name is *not* Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.
> 
> Are ya feeling stupid yet? Or are ya too stupid to feel stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suggest you actually research it kid. Begone.
> 
> 
> *Who is Nicolas de Jesus Cruz, accused gunman in …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *www.ajc.com*/news/national/who-*nicolas*-*jesus*-*cruz*-accused-gunman...
> Who is *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know ⋆ …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> February 14, 2018 ⋆ 10z*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-5-fast-facts...
> Feb 14, 2018 · *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, who was previously identified as a threat to students at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School was arrested after the shooting, the ...
> 
> *Who is Nikolas de Jesus Cruz, accused gunman in …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *www.whio.com*/news/national/who-*nicolas*-*jesus*-*cruz*-accused-gunman...
> Feb 14, 2018 · Who is Nikolas *de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack? ... Who is *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> 
> *Trending on social networks about Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.*
> twitter.com
> _View attachment 176958_
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> ajc.com
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high …
> johnmccaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · 21 hours ago · View on Twitter
> View attachment 176959
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school
> whio.com
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack? on.whio.com/2syxWeN #PARKLAND pic.twitter.com/s…
> WHIO-TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · 22 hours ago · View on Twitter
> 
> 
> *Nikolas Cruz Instagram Photos: Alleged Shooter Used …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Inquisitr22 hours ago
> Feb 14, 2018 · Alleged school shooter *Nicolas*, Nikolaus or Nikolas *de Jesus Cruz* used the name Nikolas *Cruz* on Instagram, with troubling screenshots from his now-deleted ...
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz Identified as Florida School …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *matzav.com*/*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-identified-as-florida-school-shooter
> Law-enforcement sources told The Miami Herald that they’ve identified the shooter at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School in Parkland, Florida, as 19-year-old ...
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz id as Marjory Stoneman Douglas …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> https://*scallywagandvagabond.com*/2018/02/*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*...
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* identified as Marjory Stoneman Douglas High shooter. How a former student with prior disciplinary issues took down his former school.
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz – Florida shooter Instagram page ...
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Media Circus | Archive | February*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-florida...
> Feb 14, 2018 · *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* has been indemnified as the Parkland, Florida shooter, that has left between 20-50 injured and will
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz Identified as Florida School …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 176960Click to view on Bing
> 4:33
> https://*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=yOGD9tKCxGU
> Feb 15, 2018 · Who Is *Nicolas De Jesus Cruz*, Alleged Gunman In Florida School Shooting? - Duration: 0:49. WSB-TV 131 …
> *Author:* U.S Navy
> 
> *Views:* 140
> 
> 
> *Nikolas Cruz: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com
> 
> 
> 
> *
> News*nicolas*-nikolas-nick-*cruz*-florida...1 day ago
> Feb 15, 2018 · *Cruz* was initially identified by the media as *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* and *Nicolas Cruz* and also goes by Nick *Cruz*.
> 
> *cruz_nikolas nikolascruzmakarov Nikolaus Nicolas de Jesus ...
> 
> 
> 
> *
> https://*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=W15zWvy8BaY
> Feb 15, 2018 · a 19 year old Republic of Florida white supremacist democrat? really did wear a MAGA hat & patriotic shirts hating on Muslim as terrorist & bombers ...
> 
> *Related searches for Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.*
> nicolas de jesus *art*
> *maria* de jesus cruz
> nicolas de *la* cruz
> nicolas de jesus *lopez rodriguez*
> 
> jesus cruz *facebook*
> jesus cruz *jr*
> jesus *en la* cruz
> *la* cruz de jesus *lyrics*
> 
> 
> *Pagination*
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5
> Next
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL

Moron... his name is Nikolas Jacob Cruz, not Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.

Shit, at some point, ya gotta feel stupid, right??


----------



## Flopper

IsaacNewton said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you harp on Chicago when there are 24 worse cities in the U.S. for gun deaths?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because every year there are almost 1,000 gun deaths in a city with the  strictest gun control laws in the country.  It is the poster child for the failure of gun control laws and the pandering by the liberal Democrats to the demographics that are the by far main perpetrators of crimes.
> 
> However, if your point is that Chicago is not the only Democrat run big city shithole in the US then you are correct.  Just look at an election result map from 2016 and the blue splotches are where most of the gun crimes take place. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Passing really strict gun laws that can be enforced is not possible in this country because people support them about the way people supported Prohibition.
> 
> Secondly, the 2nd amendment and various court interpretation prevent the closure of loopholes in the laws.  There's a video running on the net by the maker of a gun kit that proudly announces they are able get around serializing their guns since the final construction is by the buyer.  So the police will not be able to trace them.  Wow, what a boon for the gangs.  Then there are the plastic guns that can fool metal detectors.
> 
> Lastly, we are a violent society. We claim to hate it but in fact we thrive on, whether it's the latest school shooting, cop shooting, or mass suicide we just can't get enough of it.  It's glamorized in movies, books, and TV.  Kids have been so desensitized to violence that the most terrible crimes makes no impression on them at all.   *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 330 million people in this country.  That includes a lot of nutcases.
> 
> Taking rights away from the great majority of the people in this country will do nothing to stop the nut jobs but will greatly damage Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *We don't need take rights away from anybody to make our schools more secure.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why isn't it legal to own dynamite generally. You tired old arguments have run out. No one gives a shit about your whining about 'gun rights'. Your the only derps who think anyone wants to ban all guns because gun clingons see conspiracy in everything to begin with. It's you, not everyone else.
Click to expand...

*I'm not a 2nd amendment fan.  I'm just saying we can not pass strict enforceable gun laws today for a number of reason, first being republicans control goverment and any laws passed will be so limited and with so many loopholes, that they will amount to little or nothing.  Also, the public has mixed emotions about gun control.  They believe in gun control as long it will take guns out of the hands of bad guys and people who are mental disturbed but allow others to buy guns and this is just impractically in our society.*


----------



## ABikerSailor

Did anyone notice that one of the gun regulations that Trump got rid of was the one banning mentally ill people from buying guns?

He's so hell bent on getting rid of everything Obama that he's actually gotten rid of some stuff that actually makes sense.


----------



## Faun

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> He is a registered Democrat and here is his pic for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care what you think  All "White Supremacists" *where *T-Shirts filled wit the images of the Left's Greatest heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where?
Click to expand...

I suppose somebody has to be that guy. <smh>


----------



## RealDave

Imagine this.  A guy goes in to buy an AR-15.

He is turned down because he was weird in High School. 

Or he was turned down because he was a member of a White Supremacist group.

Or he gets turned down because he posted a video showing Muslim violence? 

Or he was turned down because a parent died within the past year?

My God, the NRA would go ballistic.

Trump just blocked an effort to keep crazy people from buying guns that Obama put in place.

So quit talking about missed signs.  Talk about the idea that we keep handing out these killing machines at all.  They serve no purpose.  Stop the NRA's expansion into things like silencers & bump stocks.

If you really think you have to have these things, get some mental help.


----------



## Dirk the Daring

Lewdog said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again moron.........please...link to that lie, so we can show you how the source lied to you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could link every single shooting and I'd just be wasting my time doing so.  You could have a shooting at school close to you and you'd still say it was all a lie and we need more gun freedoms.  What's the point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You won't link to the list because I already did......they don't give you a link to the actual information because as Jon has shown, they count anything as a school shooting no matter how "not" a school shooting it is....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to link to each shooting because it is a waste of time to do so.
> 
> Hell that was just proven true as WillHaftawaite  doesn't think a kid blowing his brains out in a school counts as a school shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He'd be just as dead if he had cut his wrists, or hung himself.
> 
> it was a personal thing, and NOT a 'school shooting'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But he didn't.  And there is a reason for that... it's because guns make it much easier to kill yourself.
Click to expand...


Acquiring a gun + ammo is easy than acquiring... a rope?   You serious Clark...?


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a registered Democrat and here is his pic for you.
> 
> View attachment 176942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone wrote "gullible" on your ceiling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor kid, he's got all of your favorite on that T-Shirt he's wearing
> 
> BREAKING: Don't Let The MAGA Hat Fool You, Hispanic Shooter 'Nicolas de Jesus Cruz' Was A Registered Democrat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron... his name is *not* Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.
> 
> Are ya feeling stupid yet? Or are ya too stupid to feel stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suggest you actually research it kid. Begone.
> 
> 
> *Who is Nicolas de Jesus Cruz, accused gunman in …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *www.ajc.com*/news/national/who-*nicolas*-*jesus*-*cruz*-accused-gunman...
> Who is *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know ⋆ …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> February 14, 2018 ⋆ 10z*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-5-fast-facts...
> Feb 14, 2018 · *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, who was previously identified as a threat to students at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School was arrested after the shooting, the ...
> 
> *Who is Nikolas de Jesus Cruz, accused gunman in …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *www.whio.com*/news/national/who-*nicolas*-*jesus*-*cruz*-accused-gunman...
> Feb 14, 2018 · Who is Nikolas *de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack? ... Who is *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> 
> *Trending on social networks about Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.*
> twitter.com
> _View attachment 176958_
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> ajc.com
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high …
> johnmccaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · 21 hours ago · View on Twitter
> View attachment 176959
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school
> whio.com
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack? on.whio.com/2syxWeN #PARKLAND pic.twitter.com/s…
> WHIO-TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · 22 hours ago · View on Twitter
> 
> 
> *Nikolas Cruz Instagram Photos: Alleged Shooter Used …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Inquisitr22 hours ago
> Feb 14, 2018 · Alleged school shooter *Nicolas*, Nikolaus or Nikolas *de Jesus Cruz* used the name Nikolas *Cruz* on Instagram, with troubling screenshots from his now-deleted ...
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz Identified as Florida School …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *matzav.com*/*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-identified-as-florida-school-shooter
> Law-enforcement sources told The Miami Herald that they’ve identified the shooter at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School in Parkland, Florida, as 19-year-old ...
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz id as Marjory Stoneman Douglas …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> https://*scallywagandvagabond.com*/2018/02/*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*...
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* identified as Marjory Stoneman Douglas High shooter. How a former student with prior disciplinary issues took down his former school.
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz – Florida shooter Instagram page ...
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Media Circus | Archive | February*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-florida...
> Feb 14, 2018 · *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* has been indemnified as the Parkland, Florida shooter, that has left between 20-50 injured and will
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz Identified as Florida School …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 176960Click to view on Bing
> 4:33
> https://*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=yOGD9tKCxGU
> Feb 15, 2018 · Who Is *Nicolas De Jesus Cruz*, Alleged Gunman In Florida School Shooting? - Duration: 0:49. WSB-TV 131 …
> *Author:* U.S Navy
> 
> *Views:* 140
> 
> 
> *Nikolas Cruz: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com
> 
> 
> 
> *
> News*nicolas*-nikolas-nick-*cruz*-florida...1 day ago
> Feb 15, 2018 · *Cruz* was initially identified by the media as *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* and *Nicolas Cruz* and also goes by Nick *Cruz*.
> 
> *cruz_nikolas nikolascruzmakarov Nikolaus Nicolas de Jesus ...
> 
> 
> 
> *
> https://*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=W15zWvy8BaY
> Feb 15, 2018 · a 19 year old Republic of Florida white supremacist democrat? really did wear a MAGA hat & patriotic shirts hating on Muslim as terrorist & bombers ...
> 
> *Related searches for Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.*
> nicolas de jesus *art*
> *maria* de jesus cruz
> nicolas de *la* cruz
> nicolas de jesus *lopez rodriguez*
> 
> jesus cruz *facebook*
> jesus cruz *jr*
> jesus *en la* cruz
> *la* cruz de jesus *lyrics*
> 
> 
> *Pagination*
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5
> Next
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Moron... his name is Nikolas Jacob Cruz, not Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.
> 
> Shit, at some point, ya gotta feel stupid, right??
Click to expand...

Both Biblical names, should we blame the Christians?


----------



## Flash

Flopper said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because every year there are almost 1,000 gun deaths in a city with the  strictest gun control laws in the country.  It is the poster child for the failure of gun control laws and the pandering by the liberal Democrats to the demographics that are the by far main perpetrators of crimes.
> 
> However, if your point is that Chicago is not the only Democrat run big city shithole in the US then you are correct.  Just look at an election result map from 2016 and the blue splotches are where most of the gun crimes take place. .
> 
> 
> 
> *Passing really strict gun laws that can be enforced is not possible in this country because people support them about the way people supported Prohibition.
> 
> Secondly, the 2nd amendment and various court interpretation prevent the closure of loopholes in the laws.  There's a video running on the net by the maker of a gun kit that proudly announces they are able get around serializing their guns since the final construction is by the buyer.  So the police will not be able to trace them.  Wow, what a boon for the gangs.  Then there are the plastic guns that can fool metal detectors.
> 
> Lastly, we are a violent society. We claim to hate it but in fact we thrive on, whether it's the latest school shooting, cop shooting, or mass suicide we just can't get enough of it.  It's glamorized in movies, books, and TV.  Kids have been so desensitized to violence that the most terrible crimes makes no impression on them at all.   *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 330 million people in this country.  That includes a lot of nutcases.
> 
> Taking rights away from the great majority of the people in this country will do nothing to stop the nut jobs but will greatly damage Liberty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *We don't need take rights away from anybody to make our schools more secure.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why isn't it legal to own dynamite generally. You tired old arguments have run out. No one gives a shit about your whining about 'gun rights'. Your the only derps who think anyone wants to ban all guns because gun clingons see conspiracy in everything to begin with. It's you, not everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I'm not a 2nd amendment fan.  I'm just saying we can not pass strict enforceable gun laws today for a number of reason, first being republicans control goverment and any laws passed will be so limited and with so many loopholes, that they will amount to little or nothing.  Also, the public has mixed emotions about gun control.  They believe in gun control as long it will take guns out of the hands of bad guys and people who are mental disturbed but allow others to buy guns and this is just impractically in our society.*
Click to expand...



We can't have a reasonable debate on gun control because the Liberals are never reasonable.  Their agenda is do away with the right to keep and bear arms so as not to be a threat to their precious socialist government.  You can't reason with stupidity like that.


----------



## BlackSand

AVG-JOE said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have the technology to run an effective government that works hard every day to protect it's citizens.
> 
> Baby steps.  Frustrating baby steps.
> 
> Arrrrrggggggg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have the technology to do a lot of things we ought not be doing ... Captain Obvious.
> Technology doesn't justify your poor decisions.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*MY*_ poor decisions?
> 
> Um...  er.... ah...
> 
> I'd like to see your list of my personal decisions that resulted in 'bad government'.  That's either the most arrogant, or the most childish thing I've seen in a long time....
> 
> 
> 
> Government is a tool....
> 
> Monkey Business is the problem.
> 
> `​
Click to expand...


The fact you look towards the government to accomplish what they cannot accomplish in the first place tops the list of your poor decisions ... Captain Obvious ... 
The fact you think the federal government is capable of anything that doesn't include monkey business is a close second ... Captain Obvious.

.


----------



## hunarcy

ABikerSailor said:


> Did anyone notice that one of the gun regulations that Trump got rid of was the one banning mentally ill people from buying guns?
> 
> He's so hell bent on getting rid of everything Obama that he's actually gotten rid of some stuff that actually makes sense.



I know being reasonable is not part of your make up, but what Trump got rid of was a regulation that people on social security who met two main criteria: a) They were receiving full disability benefits because of a mental illness and couldn't work and b) they were unable to manage their own benefits, thus needing the help of a third party to do so.
It's also not clear -- and perhaps unlikely -- that the man accused of terrorizing the high school in Parkland and killing 17 people there would have met either of the criteria laid out to be reported under that rule.

What's more, the rule Trump rescinded was opposed by the American Civil Liberties Union.  So, your complaint is ridiculous.


----------



## depotoo

So, it WASN’T an ar-15, according to USA today-

The gun, a Smith & Wesson M&P 15 .223


or are they the same?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Today Trump was talking about the shooter being mentally disturbed.

Wow...................and he's the one that got rid of the Obama regulation that kept people with mental conditions from buying a gun.


----------



## hunarcy

ABikerSailor said:


> Today Trump was talking about the shooter being mentally disturbed.
> 
> Wow...................and he's the one that got rid of the Obama regulation that kept people with mental conditions from buying a gun.



Repeating a lie doesn't make it true.


----------



## depotoo

No, that was meant to keep even the able disabled from owning a gun-not just the mentally ill.  Produce a clean bill against the seriously mentally ill, then you may have something.





ABikerSailor said:


> Today Trump was talking about the shooter being mentally disturbed.
> 
> Wow...................and he's the one that got rid of the Obama regulation that kept people with mental conditions from buying a gun.


----------



## BlackSand

AVG-JOE said:


> Part of it is reducing powers...  Like the power that congress has to tax you differently from the way I'm taxed...
> 
> Part of it is removing from all state legislatures the power to redraw congressional districts in ways that favor one political party over another.
> 
> A lot of it will be educating people to understand that government is a tool, and not a slimy monster to be loathed from a distance.
> 
> 
> `​



I don't care half as much about how much you and I are taxed ...
As I care about what the crooked nit-wit tyrants in Washington DC do with our money ... Captain Obvious.

The desire to further consolidate power in the federal government ...
Further from the people they are supposed to represent ...
Is exactly what I am talking about  ... Captain Obvious.

If you think educating the People to be ignorant is a good idea ...
You would make a great Progressive and qualify to teach in one of our great public institutions ... Captain Obvious.

.


----------



## Dirk the Daring

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176791
> 
> *Facebook-owned Instagram just deleted one of the two Instagram accounts of Florida high school shooter Nicolas Cruz.*
> 
> 
> One of Cruz’s accounts seemed to display a fascination with Islam and Islamic extremism; the other one showcased Cruz wearing a MAGA hat and contained imagery such as him killing toads.
> 
> 
> CONTROLLING THE NARRATIVE: Facebook-Owned Instagram Quietly Deletes Nicolas Cruz Accounts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely, someone would already have screenshots of this alleged Islamic account of his, yet strangely, no one has produced any such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are right...islamic terrorists shoot up Christmas parties, air ports, rock concerts, cartoon offices, gay night clubs........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every time one of these shootings take place you assclowns immediately start screaming Islam with zero proof and all these rumors from crank Web sites start spreading saying the same thing and at the end of the day, most of the time you end up being wrong.  Once again, you tards are engaging in the same bullshit without any proof.  You never learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same idiots that complain that people are talking about gun control "before the bodies are cold".  Every single time.
Click to expand...


The SECOND (possibly the first, I've drank since then...) reporter question at Gov. Scott's press conference last night was about the need for tighter gun control.  Don't act like 'your side' doesn't use incidents like this as political fodder.


----------



## toobfreak

ChrisL said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> When all the smoke clears, I'm betting that the shooter is once again found to have ties with and or alliances with the democratic party, Obama supporter, or his parents are.  These people never turn out to be moral, upstanding, conservatives.  As to other countries, what they don't have is American Common Core Public Schools turning out violent kids looking to come back to "get even" with all of their dysfunctional teachers and classmates who put this need to murder in their minds.
> 
> WHEN will schools finally be held accountable for not protecting these kids by locking the doors, having metal detectors and having teachers and guards throughout the school who are well-armed and well-trained with firearms?  The problem is obviously NOT THE GUNS, but our unfamiliarity with them anymore by a liberal culture trying to remove them from people's lives.  WE have created a generation of defenseless people who know nothing but how to hide in terror under a desk.
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh, get serious.  This kid didn't go on a shooting rampage because he supported Obama or because he hated Trump, or he was seeking 47 virgins in paradise.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said he did.  All bullshit leftist data posted by others aside, EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THESE SCHOOL SHOOTINGS has had a liberal influence in the family.  Not one of them was from a strong, moral, conservative upbringing.  If there are a few white supremacists out there committing crimes, their numbers pale in comparison and hardly make the news.  There is something about liberal upbringing that makes people crazy.  Normal people don't go out doing this stuff.  Liberals are the Antifa who run around in black masks beating up women and knocking down statues of dead soldiers and traveling the country looking for fights to start, tearing up campuses, breaking windows, stomping police cars, rioting in cities, trying to put men in girls bathrooms, attacking their own country and going berserk because some sensible person comes to their campus to give some different views to hear and think about.  Liberals are crazy.  Liberals are intolerant.  They are mental defects.  Liberals are liars who punish kids for playing cops and robbers now and we didn't have this national problem until liberals got a hold of controlling our media and our schools.  Look at liberals now:  When GW Bush was in, they went berserk with vitriol at the man!  Now that another non-Leftist is in the WH, they deny he is even President, try to block his administration as if it were Satan incarnate and are trying to get the man impeached on any phony charge they can dream up in their little minds.  Good God, he's just a businessman who cared enough to put his life aside to try to help fix the country.
> 
> Children are perceptive.  They have an intuition about what's bull and what is not.  We are forcing kids into these insane asylums we call "schools" now where everyday the system sets up a conflict of irrational restrictions, rules and unfair punishments, and it builds up in these kids and they internalize it until finally, one of them snaps, gets a hold of a gun somewhere, and wants nothing more than to come back and blow away the very people who have tormented their lives.
> 
> Guns are not the problem and no gun law in the world will ever solve anything.  There are MILLIONS of guns everywhere and people are not going to turn them in and the people will not stand for having their Constitution turned on its head and even if you turn this country into a police state where every home is broken down and searched and every gun is confiscated by force, a solution far worse than the problems sought solved, people will still hide a lot of the guns and all of the criminals will still have guns and millions more guns will be snuck back into the country and all of the elite will still have theirs and all you will do is escalate this country into a police state where everyone fears and mistrusts their neighbor, crime will soar and kids will still find a new way of taking it out on those they hate.
> 
> If you want to solve the school problem, you NEED TO CHANGE THE SCHOOLS and you need to change society to get all of this mind numbing PC bullshit out of our culture.  We never had this problem until liberalism ran rampant to where it cripples every industry and aspect of our country now, to where states and cities now even fight to oppose their own government to oppose enforcing laws on rounding up CRIMINALS from other countries.
> 
> If you want to see why these kids are shooting up schools, if you are a liberal, go put down your computer for a minute right now, walk to the nearest mirror and LOOK RIGHT AT THE PROBLEM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not about liberal upbringing vs. conservative upbringing.  It's not a political or right/left thing.  You aren't wrong that a stable family is pretty important to kids, but you're totally wrong to politicize who is "right" and who is "wrong."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...actually, it is about fathers in the homes......single mothers, especially young teenage mothers.......notice...you had that dynamic in Sandy Hook, Vegas, and this one.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, even if both parents are physically there, that doesn't mean they are really "there" for their kids.  I think a lot of people just have kids because it's a status symbol or just something that is expected of them, and the kids are more like objects than people.  I was just looking at a video on another thread where a little boy freaked out screaming on an 8-hour airplane flight.  The mother had absolutely NO control over this child.  She wanted to rely on the iPad to do her child rearing for her.  Instead of sitting that child down and disciplining him properly, she wanted to just occupy his attention with something instead of using it as a teaching/learning experience for the child, and that is BIG problem I think.
Click to expand...



*DOES ANYONE EVER STOP TO THINK* of the possible connection between all this school violence and other behavior problems and attitudes and kids 24/7 obsession with smartphones and games?  Kids are now being RAISED online in software and in chat-rooms.  Kids around here never even come outside to play.  I'm not sure if most kids would even know what to do with themselves if they had to go play in the woods down by a creek with stones, rocks and mud.


----------



## Skull Pilot

ABikerSailor said:


> Today Trump was talking about the shooter being mentally disturbed.
> 
> Wow...................and he's the one that got rid of the Obama regulation that kept people with mental conditions from buying a gun.



FYI that so called regulation was aimed at social security recipients who Obama in all his wisdom thought were mentally ill if they needed help balancing their checkbooks

Over 4 Million Social Security Recipients Could Lose Gun Rights If They Can't Balance a Checkbook - www.independentsentinel.com


----------



## Lastamender

toobfreak said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh, get serious.  This kid didn't go on a shooting rampage because he supported Obama or because he hated Trump, or he was seeking 47 virgins in paradise.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never said he did.  All bullshit leftist data posted by others aside, EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THESE SCHOOL SHOOTINGS has had a liberal influence in the family.  Not one of them was from a strong, moral, conservative upbringing.  If there are a few white supremacists out there committing crimes, their numbers pale in comparison and hardly make the news.  There is something about liberal upbringing that makes people crazy.  Normal people don't go out doing this stuff.  Liberals are the Antifa who run around in black masks beating up women and knocking down statues of dead soldiers and traveling the country looking for fights to start, tearing up campuses, breaking windows, stomping police cars, rioting in cities, trying to put men in girls bathrooms, attacking their own country and going berserk because some sensible person comes to their campus to give some different views to hear and think about.  Liberals are crazy.  Liberals are intolerant.  They are mental defects.  Liberals are liars who punish kids for playing cops and robbers now and we didn't have this national problem until liberals got a hold of controlling our media and our schools.  Look at liberals now:  When GW Bush was in, they went berserk with vitriol at the man!  Now that another non-Leftist is in the WH, they deny he is even President, try to block his administration as if it were Satan incarnate and are trying to get the man impeached on any phony charge they can dream up in their little minds.  Good God, he's just a businessman who cared enough to put his life aside to try to help fix the country.
> 
> Children are perceptive.  They have an intuition about what's bull and what is not.  We are forcing kids into these insane asylums we call "schools" now where everyday the system sets up a conflict of irrational restrictions, rules and unfair punishments, and it builds up in these kids and they internalize it until finally, one of them snaps, gets a hold of a gun somewhere, and wants nothing more than to come back and blow away the very people who have tormented their lives.
> 
> Guns are not the problem and no gun law in the world will ever solve anything.  There are MILLIONS of guns everywhere and people are not going to turn them in and the people will not stand for having their Constitution turned on its head and even if you turn this country into a police state where every home is broken down and searched and every gun is confiscated by force, a solution far worse than the problems sought solved, people will still hide a lot of the guns and all of the criminals will still have guns and millions more guns will be snuck back into the country and all of the elite will still have theirs and all you will do is escalate this country into a police state where everyone fears and mistrusts their neighbor, crime will soar and kids will still find a new way of taking it out on those they hate.
> 
> If you want to solve the school problem, you NEED TO CHANGE THE SCHOOLS and you need to change society to get all of this mind numbing PC bullshit out of our culture.  We never had this problem until liberalism ran rampant to where it cripples every industry and aspect of our country now, to where states and cities now even fight to oppose their own government to oppose enforcing laws on rounding up CRIMINALS from other countries.
> 
> If you want to see why these kids are shooting up schools, if you are a liberal, go put down your computer for a minute right now, walk to the nearest mirror and LOOK RIGHT AT THE PROBLEM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not about liberal upbringing vs. conservative upbringing.  It's not a political or right/left thing.  You aren't wrong that a stable family is pretty important to kids, but you're totally wrong to politicize who is "right" and who is "wrong."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...actually, it is about fathers in the homes......single mothers, especially young teenage mothers.......notice...you had that dynamic in Sandy Hook, Vegas, and this one.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, even if both parents are physically there, that doesn't mean they are really "there" for their kids.  I think a lot of people just have kids because it's a status symbol or just something that is expected of them, and the kids are more like objects than people.  I was just looking at a video on another thread where a little boy freaked out screaming on an 8-hour airplane flight.  The mother had absolutely NO control over this child.  She wanted to rely on the iPad to do her child rearing for her.  Instead of sitting that child down and disciplining him properly, she wanted to just occupy his attention with something instead of using it as a teaching/learning experience for the child, and that is BIG problem I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *DOES ANYONE EVER STOP TO THINK* of the possible connection between all this school violence and other behavior problems and attitudes and kids 24/7 obsession with smartphones and games?  Kids are now being RAISED online in software and in chat-rooms.  Kids around here never even come outside to play.
Click to expand...


I have. Also when kids are told in school their parents are wrong about the existing society does not help either. It disrespects the role only a parent can play in framing a reality based opinion for his/her child to emulate, or not. None is for lack of trying if the parent is responsible.


----------



## 2aguy

undertherqadar said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> undertherqadar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> undertherqadar said:
> 
> 
> 
> The leader of a white nationalist militia says Florida school shooting suspect Nikolas Cruz was a member of his group and participated in paramilitary drills in Tallahassee.
> 
> 
> Alleged Parkland Shooter Nikolas Cruz Was a Member of White Supremacist Group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An update for you...
> 
> Local Police: ‘No Known Ties’ Between Shooting Suspect And White Nationalist Group
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he is one of yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope......read the link.......more investigation is needed.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Leader of White Supremacist Group Claims Florida School Shooting Suspect Was a Member
> Cruz was associated with ROF and participated in at least one training in the Tallahassee area, carpooling up with other white supremacists from south Florida. The Republic of Florida describes itself as a “white civil rights organization fighting for white identitarian politics” that seeks to create a “white ethnostate” in Florida,
> 
> https://splinternews.com/leader-of-...tter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2018-02-15*
Click to expand...



And again....that story is falling apart........it may be true, it may not be true...time will tell.....


----------



## MindWars

Evil Liberals Hurl Insults to Father of Florida Shooting Victim — Because He's a Trump Supporter!


----------



## depotoo

*Local law enforcement: No ties between militia and Florida high school shooter*
Local law enforcement sources have not found a connection between accused Parkland school shooter Nikolas Cruz and a Tallahassee-based paramilitary group.

Leon County law enforcement sources told the Tallahassee Democrat that they could not find information linking Cruz, 19, to the Republic of Florida Militia, as claimed by the group’s self-proclaimed leader Jordan Jereb.

His comments to the Anti-Defamation League and The Associated Press set off a media firestorm Thursday at about midday that Cruz was connected to the alt-right, white nationalist 
http://www.tallahassee.com/story/ne...ist-militia-tallahassee-leader-say/341751002/


[QUOTE="undertherqadar, post: 19299747, member: 68781"]





2aguy said:


> undertherqadar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> undertherqadar said:
> 
> 
> 
> The leader of a white nationalist militia says Florida school shooting suspect Nikolas Cruz was a member of his group and participated in paramilitary drills in Tallahassee.
> 
> 
> Alleged Parkland Shooter Nikolas Cruz Was a Member of White Supremacist Group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An update for you...
> 
> Local Police: ‘No Known Ties’ Between Shooting Suspect And White Nationalist Group
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he is one of yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope......read the link.......more investigation is needed.......
Click to expand...



*Leader of White Supremacist Group Claims Florida School Shooting Suspect Was a Member
Cruz was associated with ROF and participated in at least one training in the Tallahassee area, carpooling up with other white supremacists from south Florida. The Republic of Florida describes itself as a “white civil rights organization fighting for white identitarian politics” that seeks to create a “white ethnostate” in Florida,

https://splinternews.com/leader-of-...tter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2018-02-15*[/QUOTE]


----------



## ChrisL

toobfreak said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh, get serious.  This kid didn't go on a shooting rampage because he supported Obama or because he hated Trump, or he was seeking 47 virgins in paradise.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never said he did.  All bullshit leftist data posted by others aside, EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THESE SCHOOL SHOOTINGS has had a liberal influence in the family.  Not one of them was from a strong, moral, conservative upbringing.  If there are a few white supremacists out there committing crimes, their numbers pale in comparison and hardly make the news.  There is something about liberal upbringing that makes people crazy.  Normal people don't go out doing this stuff.  Liberals are the Antifa who run around in black masks beating up women and knocking down statues of dead soldiers and traveling the country looking for fights to start, tearing up campuses, breaking windows, stomping police cars, rioting in cities, trying to put men in girls bathrooms, attacking their own country and going berserk because some sensible person comes to their campus to give some different views to hear and think about.  Liberals are crazy.  Liberals are intolerant.  They are mental defects.  Liberals are liars who punish kids for playing cops and robbers now and we didn't have this national problem until liberals got a hold of controlling our media and our schools.  Look at liberals now:  When GW Bush was in, they went berserk with vitriol at the man!  Now that another non-Leftist is in the WH, they deny he is even President, try to block his administration as if it were Satan incarnate and are trying to get the man impeached on any phony charge they can dream up in their little minds.  Good God, he's just a businessman who cared enough to put his life aside to try to help fix the country.
> 
> Children are perceptive.  They have an intuition about what's bull and what is not.  We are forcing kids into these insane asylums we call "schools" now where everyday the system sets up a conflict of irrational restrictions, rules and unfair punishments, and it builds up in these kids and they internalize it until finally, one of them snaps, gets a hold of a gun somewhere, and wants nothing more than to come back and blow away the very people who have tormented their lives.
> 
> Guns are not the problem and no gun law in the world will ever solve anything.  There are MILLIONS of guns everywhere and people are not going to turn them in and the people will not stand for having their Constitution turned on its head and even if you turn this country into a police state where every home is broken down and searched and every gun is confiscated by force, a solution far worse than the problems sought solved, people will still hide a lot of the guns and all of the criminals will still have guns and millions more guns will be snuck back into the country and all of the elite will still have theirs and all you will do is escalate this country into a police state where everyone fears and mistrusts their neighbor, crime will soar and kids will still find a new way of taking it out on those they hate.
> 
> If you want to solve the school problem, you NEED TO CHANGE THE SCHOOLS and you need to change society to get all of this mind numbing PC bullshit out of our culture.  We never had this problem until liberalism ran rampant to where it cripples every industry and aspect of our country now, to where states and cities now even fight to oppose their own government to oppose enforcing laws on rounding up CRIMINALS from other countries.
> 
> If you want to see why these kids are shooting up schools, if you are a liberal, go put down your computer for a minute right now, walk to the nearest mirror and LOOK RIGHT AT THE PROBLEM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not about liberal upbringing vs. conservative upbringing.  It's not a political or right/left thing.  You aren't wrong that a stable family is pretty important to kids, but you're totally wrong to politicize who is "right" and who is "wrong."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...actually, it is about fathers in the homes......single mothers, especially young teenage mothers.......notice...you had that dynamic in Sandy Hook, Vegas, and this one.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, even if both parents are physically there, that doesn't mean they are really "there" for their kids.  I think a lot of people just have kids because it's a status symbol or just something that is expected of them, and the kids are more like objects than people.  I was just looking at a video on another thread where a little boy freaked out screaming on an 8-hour airplane flight.  The mother had absolutely NO control over this child.  She wanted to rely on the iPad to do her child rearing for her.  Instead of sitting that child down and disciplining him properly, she wanted to just occupy his attention with something instead of using it as a teaching/learning experience for the child, and that is BIG problem I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *DOES ANYONE EVER STOP TO THINK* of the possible connection between all this school violence and other behavior problems and attitudes and kids 24/7 obsession with smartphones and games?  Kids are now being RAISED online in software and in chat-rooms.  Kids around here never even come outside to play.  I'm not sure if most kids would even know what to do with themselves if they had to go play in the woods down by a creek with stones, rocks and mud.
Click to expand...


I totally agree.  Playing outside and real life face-to-face socialization are very important parts of raising kids.  The facts are that some people are weird and they are raising up some even weirder kids.  

I've heard several interviews from other kids about this kid, and they all say he was "weird."  They haven't said much about his home life or his parents or how he was raised though.  

Also, I wonder if he was taking meds for depression/anxiety?  Seems that this is something a lot of these shooters have in common.


----------



## depotoo

It is exactly that kind of behavior that gives those already on the edge the momentum to cross that ledge.  It is disgusting, sickening, and putrid.

We no longer live in a civilized society.





MindWars said:


> View attachment 176980
> 
> 
> Evil Liberals Hurl Insults to Father of Florida Shooting Victim — Because He's a Trump Supporter!


----------



## AVG-JOE

AVG-JOE said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should has EVERYTHING to do with it.
> 
> This is AMERICA, (insert your preferred Deity here) Damn it!!
> 
> We _*should*_ be capable of maintaining an effective government that truly protects it's citizens and their freedoms.
> 
> The fact that we don't, especially right now, I lay at the feet of a congress controlled by Gerrymander-safe republicans who're unwilling or unable to discuss the issues for fear of losing the ca$h that keeps the machine greased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Should" does not mean "Can" ... Captain Obvious.
> 
> The government isn't doing what they are required to do ... Much less what they should do.
> You are stupid if you think we should grant them the power to do more of what they are already failing at.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Part of it is reducing powers...  Like the power that congress has to tax you differently from the way I'm taxed...
> 
> *Part of it is removing from all state legislatures the power to redraw congressional districts in ways that favor one political party over another.*
> 
> A lot of it will be educating people to understand that government is a tool, and not a slimy monster to be loathed from a distance.
> 
> 
> `​
Click to expand...




Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You failed every American history course you ever took, didn't you?  The term "Gerry-mander" has been around since 1812.  No one has gotten rid of the practice yet.  I'll bet you didn't know it was named after a Vice President!
> 
> Who is going to draw the districts?  Try looking in the Constitution for a clue.
> 
> I hate ignorant off-the-wall comments like yours.  They reek of a distinct lack of education.



Yeah?  

Well I hate posts containing zero specifics, no original thought, and tired talking points.

  WYGD?​


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

ABikerSailor said:


> Did anyone notice that one of the gun regulations that Trump got rid of was the one banning mentally ill people from buying guns?
> 
> He's so hell bent on getting rid of everything Obama that he's actually gotten rid of some stuff that actually makes sense.



Liar.  

Why do you do this?

Is your TDS acting up again or are you having titless WAVE flashbacks?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone wrote "gullible" on your ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You poor kid, he's got all of your favorite on that T-Shirt he's wearing
> 
> BREAKING: Don't Let The MAGA Hat Fool You, Hispanic Shooter 'Nicolas de Jesus Cruz' Was A Registered Democrat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron... his name is *not* Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.
> 
> Are ya feeling stupid yet? Or are ya too stupid to feel stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suggest you actually research it kid. Begone.
> 
> 
> *Who is Nicolas de Jesus Cruz, accused gunman in …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *www.ajc.com*/news/national/who-*nicolas*-*jesus*-*cruz*-accused-gunman...
> Who is *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know ⋆ …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> February 14, 2018 ⋆ 10z*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-5-fast-facts...
> Feb 14, 2018 · *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, who was previously identified as a threat to students at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School was arrested after the shooting, the ...
> 
> *Who is Nikolas de Jesus Cruz, accused gunman in …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *www.whio.com*/news/national/who-*nicolas*-*jesus*-*cruz*-accused-gunman...
> Feb 14, 2018 · Who is Nikolas *de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack? ... Who is *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> 
> *Trending on social networks about Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.*
> twitter.com
> _View attachment 176958_
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> ajc.com
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high …
> johnmccaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · 21 hours ago · View on Twitter
> View attachment 176959
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school
> whio.com
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack? on.whio.com/2syxWeN #PARKLAND pic.twitter.com/s…
> WHIO-TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · 22 hours ago · View on Twitter
> 
> 
> *Nikolas Cruz Instagram Photos: Alleged Shooter Used …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Inquisitr22 hours ago
> Feb 14, 2018 · Alleged school shooter *Nicolas*, Nikolaus or Nikolas *de Jesus Cruz* used the name Nikolas *Cruz* on Instagram, with troubling screenshots from his now-deleted ...
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz Identified as Florida School …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *matzav.com*/*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-identified-as-florida-school-shooter
> Law-enforcement sources told The Miami Herald that they’ve identified the shooter at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School in Parkland, Florida, as 19-year-old ...
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz id as Marjory Stoneman Douglas …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> https://*scallywagandvagabond.com*/2018/02/*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*...
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* identified as Marjory Stoneman Douglas High shooter. How a former student with prior disciplinary issues took down his former school.
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz – Florida shooter Instagram page ...
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Media Circus | Archive | February*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-florida...
> Feb 14, 2018 · *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* has been indemnified as the Parkland, Florida shooter, that has left between 20-50 injured and will
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz Identified as Florida School …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 176960Click to view on Bing
> 4:33
> https://*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=yOGD9tKCxGU
> Feb 15, 2018 · Who Is *Nicolas De Jesus Cruz*, Alleged Gunman In Florida School Shooting? - Duration: 0:49. WSB-TV 131 …
> *Author:* U.S Navy
> 
> *Views:* 140
> 
> 
> *Nikolas Cruz: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com
> 
> 
> 
> *
> News*nicolas*-nikolas-nick-*cruz*-florida...1 day ago
> Feb 15, 2018 · *Cruz* was initially identified by the media as *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* and *Nicolas Cruz* and also goes by Nick *Cruz*.
> 
> *cruz_nikolas nikolascruzmakarov Nikolaus Nicolas de Jesus ...
> 
> 
> 
> *
> https://*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=W15zWvy8BaY
> Feb 15, 2018 · a 19 year old Republic of Florida white supremacist democrat? really did wear a MAGA hat & patriotic shirts hating on Muslim as terrorist & bombers ...
> 
> *Related searches for Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.*
> nicolas de jesus *art*
> *maria* de jesus cruz
> nicolas de *la* cruz
> nicolas de jesus *lopez rodriguez*
> 
> jesus cruz *facebook*
> jesus cruz *jr*
> jesus *en la* cruz
> *la* cruz de jesus *lyrics*
> 
> 
> *Pagination*
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5
> Next
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Moron... his name is Nikolas Jacob Cruz, not Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.
> 
> Shit, at some point, ya gotta feel stupid, right??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both Biblical names, should we blame the Christians?
Click to expand...


No, but the Jews might be to blame!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

AVG-JOE said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should has EVERYTHING to do with it.
> 
> This is AMERICA, (insert your preferred Deity here) Damn it!!
> 
> We _*should*_ be capable of maintaining an effective government that truly protects it's citizens and their freedoms.
> 
> The fact that we don't, especially right now, I lay at the feet of a congress controlled by Gerrymander-safe republicans who're unwilling or unable to discuss the issues for fear of losing the ca$h that keeps the machine greased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Should" does not mean "Can" ... Captain Obvious.
> 
> The government isn't doing what they are required to do ... Much less what they should do.
> You are stupid if you think we should grant them the power to do more of what they are already failing at.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Part of it is reducing powers...  Like the power that congress has to tax you differently from the way I'm taxed...
> 
> *Part of it is removing from all state legislatures the power to redraw congressional districts in ways that favor one political party over another.*
> 
> A lot of it will be educating people to understand that government is a tool, and not a slimy monster to be loathed from a distance.
> 
> 
> `​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> You failed every American history course you ever took, didn't you?  The term "Gerry-mander" has been around since 1812.  No one has gotten rid of the practice yet.  I'll bet you didn't know it was named after a Vice President!
> 
> Who is going to draw the districts?  Try looking in the Constitution for a clue.
> 
> I hate ignorant off-the-wall comments like yours.  They reek of a distinct lack of education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah?
> 
> Well I hate posts containing zero specifics, no original thought, and tired talking points.
> 
> WYGD?​
Click to expand...


If that is the case, I suggest you stop making posts!


----------



## AVG-JOE

2aguy said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor Grump likes to pretend everyone lives a small population homogeneous country with no international borders like he does.  I mean, what works in Mayberry RFD will work everywhere, right?
> 
> He's not interested at all in learning anything about the United States and how it's different than New Zealand.  Just lecturing us how they do it and assuming it would work here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by a friend of mine in Sydney, who is a New Yorker. He wondered in his post that maybe the reason wasn't guns, maybe it was the water....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That tells us what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176952
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Australian gun crime is going up....our gun crime is going down......they have almost had numerous mass public shootings....the only thing that kept them from being mass public shootings...the shooter chose not to shoot more people, or he was a bad shot.........
> 
> It is a lie that Australian gun control stopped their mass shootings, or their gun crime......don't believe it...
> 
> Keep in mind...whenever an anti gunner claims Australian gun laws stopped their mass public shootings...ask them how their gun laws stopped these shootings from becoming mass public shootings...since the shooter had guns in a public place and was shooting people........
> 
> Timeline of major crimes in Australia - Wikipedia
> 
> 16 January 1998 to 15 June 2009 – Melbourne gangland killings – A series of 35 murders of crime figures and their associates that began with the slaying of Alphonse Gangitano in his home, most likely by Jason Moran, the latest victim being Des Moran who was murdered in Ascot Vale on 15 June 2009.
> 3 August 1999 – La Trobe University shooting – Jonathan Brett Horrocks walked into the cafeteria at La Trobe university in Melbourne, Victoria, armed with a 38-calibre revolver handgun and opened fire, killing cafeteria manager Leon Capraro and wounding a woman who was a student at the university.
> *21st century[edit]*
> *2000s[edit]*
> 
> 13 March 2000 – Millewa State Forest Murders – Barbara and Stephen Brooks and Stacie Willoughby were found dead, all three having been shot execution style and left in the forest.[62][63]
> 16 July 2001 – Peter James Knight, an anti-abortion activist, walked into an abortion clinic in East Melbourne armed with a rifle. Knight shot dead security guard Stephen Gordon Rogers and was later overpowered by staff in the abortion clinic. After his arrest, Knight was charged and convicted of murder. He was sentenced to life in prison.
> 26 May 2002 – A Vietnamese man walked into a Vietnamese wedding reception in Cabramatta Sydney, New South Wales armed with a handgun and opened fire wounding seven people.
> 14 October 2002 – Dr. Margret Tobin, the South Australian head of Mental Health Services, was shot dead by Jean Eric Gassy as she walked out of a lift in her office building.
> 21 October 2002 – Monash University shooting – Huan Xiang opened fire in a tutorial room, killing two and injuring five.
> 25 October 2003 – Greenacre double murder – A man and a woman are shot dead in a house in the suburb of Greenacre, Sydney which was the result of a feud between two Middle Eastern crime families. Twenty-four-year-old Ziad Abdulrazak was shot 10 times in the chest and head and 22-year-old Mervat Hamka was shot twice in the neck while she slept in her bedroom. Up to 100 shots were fired into the house by four men who were later arrested and convicted of the murders.
> 18 February 2006 – Cardross Hit and Run – Thomas Graham Towle crashed his car at high speed into a group of 13 teenagers, killing six and injuring seven near the town ofCardross, Victoria.[73]
> 18 June 2007 – Melbourne CBD shooting – Christopher Wayne Hudson opened fire on three people, killing one and seriously wounding two others who intervened when Hudson was assaulting his girlfriend at a busy Melbourne intersection during the morning peak. He gave himself up to police in Wallan, Victoria on 20 June.[75]
> 
> An expidited list.....
> 
> Here is a list of shootings in Australia...notice, they are all after they banned and confiscated guns...tell me....how did Australian gun laws stop these from becoming mass shootings?
> 
> I will quote a few....read the rest....
> 
> Timeline of major crimes in Australia - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 3 August 1999 – La Trobe University shooting – Jonathan Brett Horrocks walked into the cafeteria in La Trobe university in Melbourne Victoria armed with a 38 caliber revolver handgun and opened fire killing Leon Capraro the boss and manager off the cafeteria and wounding a woman who was a student at the university.
> If he had decided to keep shooting...would Australian gun laws have kept this from being a mass shooting?
> Tell me...this doesn't count as a mass shooting...only because more of the victims didn't die...7 people shot......did Australian gun laws stop it from being a mass shooting?
> 
> 26 May 2002 – A Vietnamese man walked into a Vietnamese wedding reception in Cabramatta Sydney, New South Wales armed with a handgun and opened fire wounding seven people.
> Another one.....this shooter couldn't clear his rifle...so he only killed 2...the new standard for a mass shooting incident is 3 dead victims...so how did Australian gun laws keep this from being a mass shooting...rather than just dumb luck....?
> 
> 21 October 2002 – Monash University shooting – Huan Xiang opened fire in a tutorial room, killing two and injuring five.
> And had this guy decided to keep shooting.....would Australian gun laws have stopped him?  And kept this from being a mass shooting?
> 
> 
> 18 June 2007 – Melbourne CBD shooting – Christopher Wayne Hudson opened fire on three people, killing one and seriously wounding two others who intervened when Hudson was assaulting his girlfriend at a busy Melbourne intersection during the morning peak. He gave himself up to police in Wallan, Victoria on 20 June.[71]
> Can you see that CNN's article is just wrong....that it implies that Australian gun control has ended their mass shootings...and that that is a lie?
> 
> And more....
> 
> 
> 28 April 2011 – 2011 Hectorville siege – Donato Anthony Corbo shot dead Kobus and Annetjie Snyman and their son-in-law Luc Mombers and seriously wounded Mr Mombers' 14-year-old son Marcel and a police officer at Hectorville, South Australia before being arrested after an eight-hour stand off.
> 
> 
> 28 April 2012 – A man opened fire in a busy shopping mall in Robina on the Gold Coast shooting Bandidos bikie Jacques Teamo. A woman who was an innocent bystander was also injured from a shotgun blast to the leg. Neither of the victims died, but the incident highlighted the recent increase in gun crime across major Australian cities including Sydney, Brisbane and Adelaide.[_citation needed_]
> this guy actually went into a mall......with a gun......after they banned and confiscated them...so tell me how this doesn't show that the CNN article is a lie....
> 
> 8 March 2013 – Queen Street mall siege – Lee Matthew Hiller entered the shopping mall on Queen Street Brisbane Queensland armed with a revolver and threatened shoppers and staff with the revolver, causing a 90-minute siege which ended when Hiller was shot and wounded in the arm by a police officer from the elite Specialist Emergency Response Team. Hiller was then later taken to hospital and was treated for his injury; he pleaded gulity to 20 charges and was sentenced to four-and-a-half years in jail with a non-parole period of two years and three months.[_citation needed_]
> How did Australian gun control laws keep this shooting from being a muslim terrorist mass shooting?   An immigrant to Australia got a gun in a country where they banned and confiscated them and now claim their gun control laws have stopped mass shootings...
> 
> 
> 15 December 2014 – 2014 Sydney hostage crisis – Seventeen people were taken hostage in a cafe in Martin Place, Sydney by Man Haron Monis. The hostage crisis was resolved in the early hours of 16 December, sixteen hours after it commenced, when armed police stormed the premises. Monis and two hostages were killed in the course of the crisis.[87]
> And how did Australian gun control keep this shooting from being a mass shooting?
> 
> 
> 10 September 2015 – A 49-year-old woman is shot dead in a Mc Donald's restaurant in Gold Coast by her 57-year-old ex partner, who then turned the gun on himself afterwards and shot himself dead.
> And had this kid walked into his school.....as a muslim immigrant and simply shot 3 kids....it would have been an act of muslim terrorism and a mass shooting ....again, luck saved Australia, not their gun control laws...
> 
> And how did Australian gun laws keep these muslim teenager from going to a school with this gun and shooting a bunch of students?
> 
> Sydney police HQ shooting linked to terrorism: police commissioner
> 
> The actions of the 15-year-old gunman who shot dead a New South Wales police civilian employee were an act of terrorism, police say.
> 
> The radicalised youth of Middle Eastern background has been named as Farhad Jabar Khalil Mohammad.
> 
> He killed the police employee, Curtis Cheng, as he was leaving police headquarters at Parramatta in Sydney's west around 4:30pm yesterday.
> 
> The offender then fired several more shots at officers as they emerged from the building to respond to the incident.
Click to expand...




Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You really need to give this wall of text marathon a freaking rest!
> 
> No one gives a shit about the UK or Australia.



And that's simply not true. 

It's not even an opinion worth defending and your extremism is failing you - even you care enough about the relevance of the "Australia Comparison" that you want to shut out discussion of it.

And I for one find comparisons and articles discussing how the rest of the world is dealing with similar issues is very relevant to the conversation. 


`​


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

depotoo said:


> So, it WASN’T an ar-15, according to USA today-
> 
> The gun, a Smith & Wesson M&P 15 .223
> 
> 
> or are they the same?



Same thing.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

ABikerSailor said:


> Today Trump was talking about the shooter being mentally disturbed.
> 
> Wow...................and he's the one that got rid of the Obama regulation that kept people with mental conditions from buying a gun.



Same lie again?

Why are you being such an asshole?  Did you stop taking your meds or something?  You had been doing great recently!

Did you fall off the wagon or something?


----------



## AVG-JOE

AVG-JOE said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should has EVERYTHING to do with it.
> 
> This is AMERICA, (insert your preferred Deity here) Damn it!!
> 
> We _*should*_ be capable of maintaining an effective government that truly protects it's citizens and their freedoms.
> 
> The fact that we don't, especially right now, I lay at the feet of a congress controlled by Gerrymander-safe republicans who're unwilling or unable to discuss the issues for fear of losing the ca$h that keeps the machine greased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Should" does not mean "Can" ... Captain Obvious.
> 
> The government isn't doing what they are required to do ... Much less what they should do.
> You are stupid if you think we should grant them the power to do more of what they are already failing at.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Part of it is reducing powers...  Like the power that congress has to tax you differently from the way I'm taxed...
> 
> *Part of it is removing from all state legislatures the power to redraw congressional districts in ways that favor one political party over another.*
> 
> A lot of it will be educating people to understand that government is a tool, and not a slimy monster to be loathed from a distance.
> 
> 
> `​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> You failed every American history course you ever took, didn't you?  The term "Gerry-mander" has been around since 1812.  No one has gotten rid of the practice yet.  I'll bet you didn't know it was named after a Vice President!
> 
> Who is going to draw the districts?  Try looking in the Constitution for a clue.
> 
> I hate ignorant off-the-wall comments like yours.  They reek of a distinct lack of education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah?
> 
> Well I hate posts containing zero specifics, no original thought, and tired talking points.
> 
> WYGD?​
Click to expand...




Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> If that is the case, I suggest you stop making posts!




And I'll defend your right to be this wrong, speak your mind, and vote with my dying breath.

  WYGD?​


----------



## ChrisL

Hmmm.  HMMMM.  

What We Know About The Florida School Shooting Suspect

Barbara Kumbatovich, a sister-in-law of Lynda's who lives on Long Island, N.Y., tells the newspaper that the brothers moved in with a family friend after their mother's death on Nov. 1.

"I know [Lynda] had been having some issues with them, especially the older one. He was being a problem. I know he did have some issues and he may have been taking medication. [He] did have some kind of emotional or difficulties," Kumbatovich told the paper.

Nikolas Cruz was living with Florida high school student in months leading up to shooting, attorney says

Barbara Kumbatovich, a family friend who lives on Long Island, told the Sun Sentinel she didn’t think there was a major issue with Cruz and was shocked to find out he was the suspected gunman.

“I know she had been having some issues with them, especially the older one. He was being a problem. I know he did have some issues and he may have been taking medication. (He) did have some kind of emotional or difficulties,” Kumbatovich told the newspaper. “(Lynda) kept a really close handle on both boys. They were not major issues, as far as I know, just things teenagers do like not coming home on time, maybe being disrespectful.”


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

AVG-JOE said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor Grump likes to pretend everyone lives a small population homogeneous country with no international borders like he does.  I mean, what works in Mayberry RFD will work everywhere, right?
> 
> He's not interested at all in learning anything about the United States and how it's different than New Zealand.  Just lecturing us how they do it and assuming it would work here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by a friend of mine in Sydney, who is a New Yorker. He wondered in his post that maybe the reason wasn't guns, maybe it was the water....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That tells us what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176952
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Australian gun crime is going up....our gun crime is going down......they have almost had numerous mass public shootings....the only thing that kept them from being mass public shootings...the shooter chose not to shoot more people, or he was a bad shot.........
> 
> It is a lie that Australian gun control stopped their mass shootings, or their gun crime......don't believe it...
> 
> Keep in mind...whenever an anti gunner claims Australian gun laws stopped their mass public shootings...ask them how their gun laws stopped these shootings from becoming mass public shootings...since the shooter had guns in a public place and was shooting people........
> 
> Timeline of major crimes in Australia - Wikipedia
> 
> 16 January 1998 to 15 June 2009 – Melbourne gangland killings – A series of 35 murders of crime figures and their associates that began with the slaying of Alphonse Gangitano in his home, most likely by Jason Moran, the latest victim being Des Moran who was murdered in Ascot Vale on 15 June 2009.
> 3 August 1999 – La Trobe University shooting – Jonathan Brett Horrocks walked into the cafeteria at La Trobe university in Melbourne, Victoria, armed with a 38-calibre revolver handgun and opened fire, killing cafeteria manager Leon Capraro and wounding a woman who was a student at the university.
> *21st century[edit]*
> *2000s[edit]*
> 
> 13 March 2000 – Millewa State Forest Murders – Barbara and Stephen Brooks and Stacie Willoughby were found dead, all three having been shot execution style and left in the forest.[62][63]
> 16 July 2001 – Peter James Knight, an anti-abortion activist, walked into an abortion clinic in East Melbourne armed with a rifle. Knight shot dead security guard Stephen Gordon Rogers and was later overpowered by staff in the abortion clinic. After his arrest, Knight was charged and convicted of murder. He was sentenced to life in prison.
> 26 May 2002 – A Vietnamese man walked into a Vietnamese wedding reception in Cabramatta Sydney, New South Wales armed with a handgun and opened fire wounding seven people.
> 14 October 2002 – Dr. Margret Tobin, the South Australian head of Mental Health Services, was shot dead by Jean Eric Gassy as she walked out of a lift in her office building.
> 21 October 2002 – Monash University shooting – Huan Xiang opened fire in a tutorial room, killing two and injuring five.
> 25 October 2003 – Greenacre double murder – A man and a woman are shot dead in a house in the suburb of Greenacre, Sydney which was the result of a feud between two Middle Eastern crime families. Twenty-four-year-old Ziad Abdulrazak was shot 10 times in the chest and head and 22-year-old Mervat Hamka was shot twice in the neck while she slept in her bedroom. Up to 100 shots were fired into the house by four men who were later arrested and convicted of the murders.
> 18 February 2006 – Cardross Hit and Run – Thomas Graham Towle crashed his car at high speed into a group of 13 teenagers, killing six and injuring seven near the town ofCardross, Victoria.[73]
> 18 June 2007 – Melbourne CBD shooting – Christopher Wayne Hudson opened fire on three people, killing one and seriously wounding two others who intervened when Hudson was assaulting his girlfriend at a busy Melbourne intersection during the morning peak. He gave himself up to police in Wallan, Victoria on 20 June.[75]
> 
> An expidited list.....
> 
> Here is a list of shootings in Australia...notice, they are all after they banned and confiscated guns...tell me....how did Australian gun laws stop these from becoming mass shootings?
> 
> I will quote a few....read the rest....
> 
> Timeline of major crimes in Australia - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 3 August 1999 – La Trobe University shooting – Jonathan Brett Horrocks walked into the cafeteria in La Trobe university in Melbourne Victoria armed with a 38 caliber revolver handgun and opened fire killing Leon Capraro the boss and manager off the cafeteria and wounding a woman who was a student at the university.
> If he had decided to keep shooting...would Australian gun laws have kept this from being a mass shooting?
> Tell me...this doesn't count as a mass shooting...only because more of the victims didn't die...7 people shot......did Australian gun laws stop it from being a mass shooting?
> 
> 26 May 2002 – A Vietnamese man walked into a Vietnamese wedding reception in Cabramatta Sydney, New South Wales armed with a handgun and opened fire wounding seven people.
> Another one.....this shooter couldn't clear his rifle...so he only killed 2...the new standard for a mass shooting incident is 3 dead victims...so how did Australian gun laws keep this from being a mass shooting...rather than just dumb luck....?
> 
> 21 October 2002 – Monash University shooting – Huan Xiang opened fire in a tutorial room, killing two and injuring five.
> And had this guy decided to keep shooting.....would Australian gun laws have stopped him?  And kept this from being a mass shooting?
> 
> 
> 18 June 2007 – Melbourne CBD shooting – Christopher Wayne Hudson opened fire on three people, killing one and seriously wounding two others who intervened when Hudson was assaulting his girlfriend at a busy Melbourne intersection during the morning peak. He gave himself up to police in Wallan, Victoria on 20 June.[71]
> Can you see that CNN's article is just wrong....that it implies that Australian gun control has ended their mass shootings...and that that is a lie?
> 
> And more....
> 
> 
> 28 April 2011 – 2011 Hectorville siege – Donato Anthony Corbo shot dead Kobus and Annetjie Snyman and their son-in-law Luc Mombers and seriously wounded Mr Mombers' 14-year-old son Marcel and a police officer at Hectorville, South Australia before being arrested after an eight-hour stand off.
> 
> 
> 28 April 2012 – A man opened fire in a busy shopping mall in Robina on the Gold Coast shooting Bandidos bikie Jacques Teamo. A woman who was an innocent bystander was also injured from a shotgun blast to the leg. Neither of the victims died, but the incident highlighted the recent increase in gun crime across major Australian cities including Sydney, Brisbane and Adelaide.[_citation needed_]
> this guy actually went into a mall......with a gun......after they banned and confiscated them...so tell me how this doesn't show that the CNN article is a lie....
> 
> 8 March 2013 – Queen Street mall siege – Lee Matthew Hiller entered the shopping mall on Queen Street Brisbane Queensland armed with a revolver and threatened shoppers and staff with the revolver, causing a 90-minute siege which ended when Hiller was shot and wounded in the arm by a police officer from the elite Specialist Emergency Response Team. Hiller was then later taken to hospital and was treated for his injury; he pleaded gulity to 20 charges and was sentenced to four-and-a-half years in jail with a non-parole period of two years and three months.[_citation needed_]
> How did Australian gun control laws keep this shooting from being a muslim terrorist mass shooting?   An immigrant to Australia got a gun in a country where they banned and confiscated them and now claim their gun control laws have stopped mass shootings...
> 
> 
> 15 December 2014 – 2014 Sydney hostage crisis – Seventeen people were taken hostage in a cafe in Martin Place, Sydney by Man Haron Monis. The hostage crisis was resolved in the early hours of 16 December, sixteen hours after it commenced, when armed police stormed the premises. Monis and two hostages were killed in the course of the crisis.[87]
> And how did Australian gun control keep this shooting from being a mass shooting?
> 
> 
> 10 September 2015 – A 49-year-old woman is shot dead in a Mc Donald's restaurant in Gold Coast by her 57-year-old ex partner, who then turned the gun on himself afterwards and shot himself dead.
> And had this kid walked into his school.....as a muslim immigrant and simply shot 3 kids....it would have been an act of muslim terrorism and a mass shooting ....again, luck saved Australia, not their gun control laws...
> 
> And how did Australian gun laws keep these muslim teenager from going to a school with this gun and shooting a bunch of students?
> 
> Sydney police HQ shooting linked to terrorism: police commissioner
> 
> The actions of the 15-year-old gunman who shot dead a New South Wales police civilian employee were an act of terrorism, police say.
> 
> The radicalised youth of Middle Eastern background has been named as Farhad Jabar Khalil Mohammad.
> 
> He killed the police employee, Curtis Cheng, as he was leaving police headquarters at Parramatta in Sydney's west around 4:30pm yesterday.
> 
> The offender then fired several more shots at officers as they emerged from the building to respond to the incident.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to give this wall of text marathon a freaking rest!
> 
> No one gives a shit about the UK or Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's simply not true.
> 
> It's not even an opinion worth defending and your extremism is failing you - even you care enough about the relevance of the "Australia Comparison" that you want to shut out discussion of it.
> 
> And I for one find comparisons and articles discussing how the rest of the world is dealing with similar issues is very relevant to the conversation.
> 
> 
> `​
Click to expand...


I wasn't talking to you dumbass!

He posts the same tired old crap that no one reads.  Is it accurate?  Highly likely, but scrolling though walls of text is boring as hell!  He's failing to make an impact on anyone or anything.


----------



## AVG-JOE

ABikerSailor said:


> Today Trump was talking about the shooter being mentally disturbed.
> 
> Wow...................and he's the one that got rid of the Obama regulation that kept people with mental conditions from buying a gun.





Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Same lie again?
> 
> Why are you being such an asshole?  Did you stop taking your meds or something?  You had been doing great recently!
> 
> Did you fall of the wagon or something?


*Dude!  

This is such a no-content, baiting flame!

And it's BORING!
*
​


----------



## ChrisL

Both mental illness and the use of psychiatric drugs have been blamed for violent behaviors, but the scientific evidence for a connection is limited. Now, a new study suggests that taking not only tranquilizers but also regular prescription pain relievers is linked with an increased risk of committing homicide. 

Researchers in Europe found that people who were on certain medications were at greatest risk of killing someone, compared with people who were not using these medicines. The high-risk drugs include benzodiazepines, a class of tranquilizers used to treat anxiety, insomnia and panic disorders, as well as pain relievers, such as opioid medications and anti-inflammatories,


The results also showed that people taking antidepressants had only a slight increase in homicide risk compared with people taking other medications involved in the analysis, even after the researchers took into account factors such as mental illness. The study was published online today (June 1) in the journal World Psychiatry.

Killer Drugs? Homicide Risk Linked to Medications


----------



## Rustic

depotoo said:


> So, it WASN’T an ar-15, according to USA today-
> 
> The gun, a Smith & Wesson M&P 15 .223
> 
> 
> or are they the same?


I sell Smith and Wesson M&P15’s for $480 they are my best selling AR’s...
They are just a sporting rifle, average quality... They certainly would not pass military mbuster...


----------



## BlackSand

AVG-JOE said:


> And I'll defend your right to be this wrong, speak your mind, and vote with my dying breath.
> 
> WYGD?​



Really ... Defend his right to be wrong, speak his mind and vote ... From what?
And how exactly are you going to defend it ... Captain Obvious?

.


----------



## ChrisL

Top Ten Legal Drugs Linked to Violence | TIME.com

When people consider the connections between drugs and violence, what typically comes to mind are illegal drugs like crack cocaine. However, certain medications — most notably, some antidepressants like Prozac — have also been linked to increase risk for violent, even homicidal behavior.

A new study from the Institute for Safe Medication Practices published in the journal_PloS One_ and based on data from the FDA’s Adverse Event Reporting System has identified 31 drugs that are disproportionately linked with reports of violent behavior towards others. (More on Time.com: New Hope For An Anti-Cocaine Vaccine)

Please note that this does not necessarily mean that these drugs cause violent behavior. For example, in the case of opioid pain medications like Oxycontin, people with a prior history of violent behavior may seek  drugs in order to sustain an addiction, which they support via predatory crime. In the case of antipsychotics, the drugs may be given in an attempt to reduce violence by people suffering from schizophrenia and other psychotic disorders — so the drugs here might not be causing violence, but could be linked with it because they’re used to try to stop it.

Nonetheless, when one particular drug in a class of nonaddictive drugs used to treat the same problem stands out, that suggests caution: unless the drug is being used to treat radically different groups of people, that drug may actually be the problem. Researchers calculated a ratio of risk for each drug compared to the others in the database, adjusting for various relevant factors that could create misleading comparisons.  Here are the top ten offenders:

10. Desvenlafaxine (Pristiq) An antidepressant which affects both serotonin and noradrenaline, this drug is 7.9 times more likely to be associated with violence than other drugs.

9. Venlafaxine (Effexor) A drug related to Pristiq in the same class of antidepressants, both are also used to treat anxiety disorders. Effexor is 8.3 times more likely than other drugs to be related to violent behavior. (More on Time.com: Adderall May Not Make You Smarter, But It Makes You Think You Are)

8. Fluvoxamine (Luvox) An antidepressant that affects serotonin (SSRI), Luvox is 8.4 times more likely than other medications to be linked with violence

7. Triazolam (Halcion) A benzodiazepine which can be addictive, used to treat insomnia. Halcion is 8.7 times more likely to be linked with violence than other drugs, according to the study.

6) Atomoxetine (Strattera) Used to treat attention-deficit hyperactivity disorder (ADHD), Strattera affects the neurotransmitter noradrenaline and is 9 times more likely to be linked with violence compared to the average medication.

5) Mefoquine (Lariam) A treatment for malaria, Lariam has long been linked with reports of bizarre behavior. It is 9.5 times more likely to be linked with violence than other drugs.

4) Amphetamines: (Various) Amphetamines are used to treat ADHD and affect the brain’s dopamine and noradrenaline systems. They are 9.6 times more likely to be linked to violence, compared to other drugs.

3) Paroxetine (Paxil) An SSRI antidepressant, Paxil is also linked with more severe withdrawal symptoms and a greater risk of birth defects compared to other medications in that class. It is 10.3 times more likely to be linked with violence compared to other drugs. (More on Time.com:Healthland’s Guide to Life 2011)

2) Fluoxetine (Prozac) The first well-known SSRI antidepressant, Prozac is 10.9 times more likely to be linked with violence in comparison with other medications.

1) Varenicline (Chantix) The anti-smoking medication Chantix affects the nicotinic acetylcholine receptor, which helps reduce craving for smoking. Unfortunately, it’s 18 times more likely to be linked with violence compared to other drugs — by comparison, that number for Xyban is 3.9 and just 1.9 for nicotine replacement. Because Chantix is slightly superior in terms of quit rates in comparison to other drugs, it shouldn’t necessarily be ruled out as an option for those trying to quit, however.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

AVG-JOE said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today Trump was talking about the shooter being mentally disturbed.
> 
> Wow...................and he's the one that got rid of the Obama regulation that kept people with mental conditions from buying a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same lie again?
> 
> Why are you being such an asshole?  Did you stop taking your meds or something?  You had been doing great recently!
> 
> Did you fall of the wagon or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Dude!
> 
> This is such a no-content, baiting flame!
> 
> And it's BORING!
> *
> ​
Click to expand...


I suggest reading lessons and resignation from your position.  I addressed his lying about the topic.

You may be right about it being boring.  I bow to your expertise at "boring".

Have a nice day!


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat. That is where the minority Democrat voting druggy welfare assholes live. The ones who elect filthy ass Democrats to take away their guns but yet get guns anyhow and shoot one another.
> 
> Here in Florida (as in many states) there are just as many (or more) people that don't live in the Democrat voting big city shitholes and own the majority of firearms in this country that very seldom commit the crimes that are so prevalent every day in the shitholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, then why do these mass shootings only seem to happen in nice white communities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the dozens of shootings each week in Black South Chicago?
> 
> I don't have time to answer any more of your Moon Bat stupidity this morning.  I am on my way to the shooting range to shoot three of my AR-15s.  God bless America.  MAGA Baby!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MAGA baby!
Click to expand...

. So he was attempting to set Trump and the conservatives up eh ??  Is that what your inference is here ???  Didn't work, because he was a fraud. Now if he was a leftist, then what have the leftist created now is the question ??


----------



## ChrisL

Here’s the full article by Dan RobertsAmmoland.com) 

Nearly every mass shooting incident in the last twenty years, and multiple other instances of suicide and isolated shootings all share one thing in common, and it’s not the weapons used.

The overwhelming evidence points to the signal largest common factor in all of these incidents is the fact that all of the perpetrators were either actively taking powerful psychotropic drugs or had been at some point in the immediate past before they committed their crimes.

Multiple credible scientific studies going back more than a decade, as well as internal documents from certain pharmaceutical companies that suppressed the information show that SSRI drugs ( Selective Serotonin Re-Uptake Inhibitors ) have well known, but unreported side effects, including but not limited to suicide and other violent behavior. One need only Google relevant key words or phrases to see for themselves. www.ssristories.com is one popular site that has documented over 4500 ” Mainstream Media ” reported cases from around the World of aberrant or violent behavior by those taking these powerful drugs.

The following list of mass shooting perpetrators and the drugs they were taking or had been taking shortly before their horrific actions was compiled and published to Facebook by John Noveske, founder and owner of Noveske Rifleworks just days before he was mysteriously killed in a single car accident. Is there a link between Noveske’s death and his “outting” of information numerous disparate parties would prefer to suppress, for a variety of reasons?

I leave that to the individual readers to decide. But there is most certainly a documented history of people who “knew too much” or were considered a “threat” dying under extraordinarily suspicious circumstances.

From Katherine Smith, a Tennessee DMV worker who was somehow involved with several 9/11 hijackers obtaining Tennessee Drivers Licenses, and was later found burned to death in her car, to Pulitzer Prize winning journalist Gary Webb, who exposed a CIA Operation in the 80’s that resulted in the flooding of LA Streets with crack cocaine and was later found dead from two gunshot wounds to the head, but was officially ruled as a “suicide”, to Frank Olson, a senior research micro biologist who was working on the CIA’s mind control research program MKULTRA.

After Olson expressed his desire to leave the program, he was with a CIA agent in a New York hotel room, and is alleged to have committed “suicide” by throwing himself off the tenth floor balcony. In 1994, Olson’s sons were successful in their efforts to have their fathers body exhumed and re examined in a second autopsy by James Starrs, Professor of Law and Forensic science at the National Law Center at George Washington University. Starr’s team concluded that the blunt force trauma to the head and injury to the chest had not occurred during the fall but most likely in the room before the fall. The evidence was called “rankly and starkly suggestive of homicide.” Based on his findings, in 1996 the Manhattan District Attorney opened a homicide investigation into Olson’s death, but was unable to find enough evidence to bring charges.

As I said, I leave it to the individual readers to make up their own minds if Noveske suffered a similar fate. On to the list of mass shooters and the stark link to psychotropic drugs.

• Eric Harris age 17 (first on Zoloft then Luvox) and Dylan Klebold aged 18 (Columbine school shooting in Littleton, Colorado), killed 12 students and 1 teacher, and wounded 23 others, before killing themselves. Klebold’s medical records have never been made available to the public.

• Jeff Weise, age 16, had been prescribed 60 mg/day of Prozac (three times the average starting dose for adults!) when he shot his grandfather, his grandfather’s girlfriend and many fellow students at Red Lake, Minnesota. He then shot himself. 10 dead, 12 wounded.

• Cory Baadsgaard, age 16, Wahluke (Washington state) High School, was on Paxil (which caused him to have hallucinations) when he took a rifle to his high school and held 23 classmates hostage. He has no memory of the event.

• Chris Fetters, age 13, killed his favorite aunt while taking Prozac.

• Christopher Pittman, age 12, murdered both his grandparents while taking Zoloft.

• Mathew Miller, age 13, hung himself in his bedroom closet after taking Zoloft for 6 days.

• Kip Kinkel, age 15, (on Prozac and Ritalin) shot his parents while they slept then went to school and opened fire killing 2 classmates and injuring 22 shortly after beginning Prozac treatment.

• Luke Woodham, age 16 (Prozac) killed his mother and then killed two students, wounding six others.

• A boy in Pocatello, ID (Zoloft) in 1998 had a Zoloft-induced seizure that caused an armed stand off at his school.

• Michael Carneal (Ritalin), age 14, opened fire on students at a high school prayer meeting in West Paducah, Kentucky. Three teenagers were killed, five others were wounded..

• A young man in Huntsville, Alabama (Ritalin) went psychotic chopping up his parents with an ax and also killing one sibling and almost murdering another.

• Andrew Golden, age 11, (Ritalin) and Mitchell Johnson, aged 14, (Ritalin) shot 15 people, killing four students, one teacher, and wounding 10 others.

• TJ Solomon, age 15, (Ritalin) high school student in Conyers, Georgia opened fire on and wounded six of his class mates.

• Rod Mathews, age 14, (Ritalin) beat a classmate to death with a bat.

• James Wilson, age 19, (various psychiatric drugs) from Breenwood, South Carolina, took a .22 caliber revolver into an elementary school killing two young girls, and wounding seven other children and two teachers.

• Elizabeth Bush, age 13, (Paxil) was responsible for a school shooting in Pennsylvania

• Jason Hoffman (Effexor and Celexa) – school shooting in El Cajon, California

• Jarred Viktor, age 15, (Paxil), after five days on Paxil he stabbed his grandmother 61 times.

• Chris Shanahan, age 15 (Paxil) in Rigby, ID who out of the blue killed a woman.

• Jeff Franklin (Prozac and Ritalin), Huntsville, AL, killed his parents as they came home from work using a sledge hammer, hatchet, butcher knife and mechanic’s file, then attacked his younger brothers and sister.

• Neal Furrow (Prozac) in LA Jewish school shooting reported to have been court-ordered to be on Prozac along with several other medications.

• Kevin Rider, age 14, was withdrawing from Prozac when he died from a gunshot wound to his head. Initially it was ruled a suicide, but two years later, the investigation into his death was opened as a possible homicide. The prime suspect, also age 14, had been taking Zoloft and other SSRI antidepressants.

• Alex Kim, age 13, hung himself shortly after his Lexapro prescription had been doubled.

• Diane Routhier was prescribed Welbutrin for gallstone problems. Six days later, after suffering many adverse effects of the drug, she shot herself.

• Billy Willkomm, an accomplished wrestler and a University of Florida student, was prescribed Prozac at the age of 17. His family found him dead of suicide – hanging from a tall ladder at the family’s Gulf Shore Boulevard home in July 2002.

• Kara Jaye Anne Fuller-Otter, age 12, was on Paxil when she hung herself from a hook in her closet. Kara’s parents said “…. the damn doctor wouldn’t take her off it and I asked him to when we went in on the second visit. I told him I thought she was having some sort of reaction to Paxil…”)

• Gareth Christian, Vancouver, age 18, was on Paxil when he committed suicide in 2002, (Gareth’s father could not accept his son’s death and killed himself.)

• Julie Woodward, age 17, was on Zoloft when she hung herself in her family’s detached garage.

• Matthew Miller was 13 when he saw a psychiatrist because he was having difficulty at school. The psychiatrist gave him samples of Zoloft. Seven days later his mother found him dead, hanging by a belt from a laundry hook in his closet.

______________

And the above is just a partial list.


----------



## Dr Grump

bear513 said:


> You do know we have like 300 ,000,000
> Plus people right? What does Australia have 24 million?
> 
> We have more damn illegal Mexicans in America then the entire population of Australia



Which has what to do with the point? Illegals are more law abiding than your own citizens.

And you are wrong. There are 10 million illegals in the US. Oz has 24 million.


----------



## AVG-JOE

AVG-JOE said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor Grump likes to pretend everyone lives a small population homogeneous country with no international borders like he does.  I mean, what works in Mayberry RFD will work everywhere, right?
> 
> He's not interested at all in learning anything about the United States and how it's different than New Zealand.  Just lecturing us how they do it and assuming it would work here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by a friend of mine in Sydney, who is a New Yorker. He wondered in his post that maybe the reason wasn't guns, maybe it was the water....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That tells us what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176952
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Australian gun crime is going up....our gun crime is going down......they have almost had numerous mass public shootings....the only thing that kept them from being mass public shootings...the shooter chose not to shoot more people, or he was a bad shot.........
> 
> It is a lie that Australian gun control stopped their mass shootings, or their gun crime......don't believe it...
> 
> Keep in mind...whenever an anti gunner claims Australian gun laws stopped their mass public shootings...ask them how their gun laws stopped these shootings from becoming mass public shootings...since the shooter had guns in a public place and was shooting people........
> 
> Timeline of major crimes in Australia - Wikipedia
> 
> 16 January 1998 to 15 June 2009 – Melbourne gangland killings – A series of 35 murders of crime figures and their associates that began with the slaying of Alphonse Gangitano in his home, most likely by Jason Moran, the latest victim being Des Moran who was murdered in Ascot Vale on 15 June 2009.
> 3 August 1999 – La Trobe University shooting – Jonathan Brett Horrocks walked into the cafeteria at La Trobe university in Melbourne, Victoria, armed with a 38-calibre revolver handgun and opened fire, killing cafeteria manager Leon Capraro and wounding a woman who was a student at the university.
> *21st century[edit]*
> *2000s[edit]*
> 
> 13 March 2000 – Millewa State Forest Murders – Barbara and Stephen Brooks and Stacie Willoughby were found dead, all three having been shot execution style and left in the forest.[62][63]
> 16 July 2001 – Peter James Knight, an anti-abortion activist, walked into an abortion clinic in East Melbourne armed with a rifle. Knight shot dead security guard Stephen Gordon Rogers and was later overpowered by staff in the abortion clinic. After his arrest, Knight was charged and convicted of murder. He was sentenced to life in prison.
> 26 May 2002 – A Vietnamese man walked into a Vietnamese wedding reception in Cabramatta Sydney, New South Wales armed with a handgun and opened fire wounding seven people.
> 14 October 2002 – Dr. Margret Tobin, the South Australian head of Mental Health Services, was shot dead by Jean Eric Gassy as she walked out of a lift in her office building.
> 21 October 2002 – Monash University shooting – Huan Xiang opened fire in a tutorial room, killing two and injuring five.
> 25 October 2003 – Greenacre double murder – A man and a woman are shot dead in a house in the suburb of Greenacre, Sydney which was the result of a feud between two Middle Eastern crime families. Twenty-four-year-old Ziad Abdulrazak was shot 10 times in the chest and head and 22-year-old Mervat Hamka was shot twice in the neck while she slept in her bedroom. Up to 100 shots were fired into the house by four men who were later arrested and convicted of the murders.
> 18 February 2006 – Cardross Hit and Run – Thomas Graham Towle crashed his car at high speed into a group of 13 teenagers, killing six and injuring seven near the town ofCardross, Victoria.[73]
> 18 June 2007 – Melbourne CBD shooting – Christopher Wayne Hudson opened fire on three people, killing one and seriously wounding two others who intervened when Hudson was assaulting his girlfriend at a busy Melbourne intersection during the morning peak. He gave himself up to police in Wallan, Victoria on 20 June.[75]
> 
> An expidited list.....
> 
> Here is a list of shootings in Australia...notice, they are all after they banned and confiscated guns...tell me....how did Australian gun laws stop these from becoming mass shootings?
> 
> I will quote a few....read the rest....
> 
> Timeline of major crimes in Australia - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 3 August 1999 – La Trobe University shooting – Jonathan Brett Horrocks walked into the cafeteria in La Trobe university in Melbourne Victoria armed with a 38 caliber revolver handgun and opened fire killing Leon Capraro the boss and manager off the cafeteria and wounding a woman who was a student at the university.
> If he had decided to keep shooting...would Australian gun laws have kept this from being a mass shooting?
> Tell me...this doesn't count as a mass shooting...only because more of the victims didn't die...7 people shot......did Australian gun laws stop it from being a mass shooting?
> 
> 26 May 2002 – A Vietnamese man walked into a Vietnamese wedding reception in Cabramatta Sydney, New South Wales armed with a handgun and opened fire wounding seven people.
> Another one.....this shooter couldn't clear his rifle...so he only killed 2...the new standard for a mass shooting incident is 3 dead victims...so how did Australian gun laws keep this from being a mass shooting...rather than just dumb luck....?
> 
> 21 October 2002 – Monash University shooting – Huan Xiang opened fire in a tutorial room, killing two and injuring five.
> And had this guy decided to keep shooting.....would Australian gun laws have stopped him?  And kept this from being a mass shooting?
> 
> 
> 18 June 2007 – Melbourne CBD shooting – Christopher Wayne Hudson opened fire on three people, killing one and seriously wounding two others who intervened when Hudson was assaulting his girlfriend at a busy Melbourne intersection during the morning peak. He gave himself up to police in Wallan, Victoria on 20 June.[71]
> Can you see that CNN's article is just wrong....that it implies that Australian gun control has ended their mass shootings...and that that is a lie?
> 
> And more....
> 
> 
> 28 April 2011 – 2011 Hectorville siege – Donato Anthony Corbo shot dead Kobus and Annetjie Snyman and their son-in-law Luc Mombers and seriously wounded Mr Mombers' 14-year-old son Marcel and a police officer at Hectorville, South Australia before being arrested after an eight-hour stand off.
> 
> 
> 28 April 2012 – A man opened fire in a busy shopping mall in Robina on the Gold Coast shooting Bandidos bikie Jacques Teamo. A woman who was an innocent bystander was also injured from a shotgun blast to the leg. Neither of the victims died, but the incident highlighted the recent increase in gun crime across major Australian cities including Sydney, Brisbane and Adelaide.[_citation needed_]
> this guy actually went into a mall......with a gun......after they banned and confiscated them...so tell me how this doesn't show that the CNN article is a lie....
> 
> 8 March 2013 – Queen Street mall siege – Lee Matthew Hiller entered the shopping mall on Queen Street Brisbane Queensland armed with a revolver and threatened shoppers and staff with the revolver, causing a 90-minute siege which ended when Hiller was shot and wounded in the arm by a police officer from the elite Specialist Emergency Response Team. Hiller was then later taken to hospital and was treated for his injury; he pleaded gulity to 20 charges and was sentenced to four-and-a-half years in jail with a non-parole period of two years and three months.[_citation needed_]
> How did Australian gun control laws keep this shooting from being a muslim terrorist mass shooting?   An immigrant to Australia got a gun in a country where they banned and confiscated them and now claim their gun control laws have stopped mass shootings...
> 
> 
> 15 December 2014 – 2014 Sydney hostage crisis – Seventeen people were taken hostage in a cafe in Martin Place, Sydney by Man Haron Monis. The hostage crisis was resolved in the early hours of 16 December, sixteen hours after it commenced, when armed police stormed the premises. Monis and two hostages were killed in the course of the crisis.[87]
> And how did Australian gun control keep this shooting from being a mass shooting?
> 
> 
> 10 September 2015 – A 49-year-old woman is shot dead in a Mc Donald's restaurant in Gold Coast by her 57-year-old ex partner, who then turned the gun on himself afterwards and shot himself dead.
> And had this kid walked into his school.....as a muslim immigrant and simply shot 3 kids....it would have been an act of muslim terrorism and a mass shooting ....again, luck saved Australia, not their gun control laws...
> 
> And how did Australian gun laws keep these muslim teenager from going to a school with this gun and shooting a bunch of students?
> 
> Sydney police HQ shooting linked to terrorism: police commissioner
> 
> The actions of the 15-year-old gunman who shot dead a New South Wales police civilian employee were an act of terrorism, police say.
> 
> The radicalised youth of Middle Eastern background has been named as Farhad Jabar Khalil Mohammad.
> 
> He killed the police employee, Curtis Cheng, as he was leaving police headquarters at Parramatta in Sydney's west around 4:30pm yesterday.
> 
> The offender then fired several more shots at officers as they emerged from the building to respond to the incident.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to give this wall of text marathon a freaking rest!
> 
> No one gives a shit about the UK or Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's simply not true.
> 
> It's not even an opinion worth defending and your extremism is failing you - even you care enough about the relevance of the "Australia Comparison" that you want to shut out discussion of it.
> 
> And I for one find comparisons and articles discussing how the rest of the world is dealing with similar issues is very relevant to the conversation.
> 
> 
> `​
Click to expand...




Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I wasn't talking to you dumbass!
> 
> He posts the same tired old crap that no one reads.  Is it accurate?  Highly likely, but scrolling though walls of text is boring as hell!  He's failing to make an impact on anyone or anything.




Hate to tell you this Scooter...

You're publishing your thoughts on a PUBLIC message board.   You're ALWAYS talking to everyone here.   And yes, Memaw might be reading this... as could your spawn in a future where they care what you were like...

`​


----------



## AVG-JOE

Baby steps   Frustrating baby steps.


----------



## AVG-JOE

AVG-JOE said:


> And I'll defend your right to be this wrong, speak your mind, and vote with my dying breath.
> 
> WYGD?​





BlackSand said:


> Really ... Defend his right to be wrong, speak his mind and vote ... From what?
> And how exactly are you going to defend it ... Captain Obvious?



Defend him, and you and everyone else from being told to stop posting, whether in jest or in threat.



Duhhhh.....


----------



## conserveguy877

Why in the hell is that Crooked Hillary/nobama minion Wasserman Shultz sticking her corrupt nose there?


----------



## toobfreak

Lastamender said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never said he did.  All bullshit leftist data posted by others aside, EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THESE SCHOOL SHOOTINGS has had a liberal influence in the family.  Not one of them was from a strong, moral, conservative upbringing.  If there are a few white supremacists out there committing crimes, their numbers pale in comparison and hardly make the news.  There is something about liberal upbringing that makes people crazy.  Normal people don't go out doing this stuff.  Liberals are the Antifa who run around in black masks beating up women and knocking down statues of dead soldiers and traveling the country looking for fights to start, tearing up campuses, breaking windows, stomping police cars, rioting in cities, trying to put men in girls bathrooms, attacking their own country and going berserk because some sensible person comes to their campus to give some different views to hear and think about.  Liberals are crazy.  Liberals are intolerant.  They are mental defects.  Liberals are liars who punish kids for playing cops and robbers now and we didn't have this national problem until liberals got a hold of controlling our media and our schools.  Look at liberals now:  When GW Bush was in, they went berserk with vitriol at the man!  Now that another non-Leftist is in the WH, they deny he is even President, try to block his administration as if it were Satan incarnate and are trying to get the man impeached on any phony charge they can dream up in their little minds.  Good God, he's just a businessman who cared enough to put his life aside to try to help fix the country.
> 
> Children are perceptive.  They have an intuition about what's bull and what is not.  We are forcing kids into these insane asylums we call "schools" now where everyday the system sets up a conflict of irrational restrictions, rules and unfair punishments, and it builds up in these kids and they internalize it until finally, one of them snaps, gets a hold of a gun somewhere, and wants nothing more than to come back and blow away the very people who have tormented their lives.
> 
> Guns are not the problem and no gun law in the world will ever solve anything.  There are MILLIONS of guns everywhere and people are not going to turn them in and the people will not stand for having their Constitution turned on its head and even if you turn this country into a police state where every home is broken down and searched and every gun is confiscated by force, a solution far worse than the problems sought solved, people will still hide a lot of the guns and all of the criminals will still have guns and millions more guns will be snuck back into the country and all of the elite will still have theirs and all you will do is escalate this country into a police state where everyone fears and mistrusts their neighbor, crime will soar and kids will still find a new way of taking it out on those they hate.
> 
> If you want to solve the school problem, you NEED TO CHANGE THE SCHOOLS and you need to change society to get all of this mind numbing PC bullshit out of our culture.  We never had this problem until liberalism ran rampant to where it cripples every industry and aspect of our country now, to where states and cities now even fight to oppose their own government to oppose enforcing laws on rounding up CRIMINALS from other countries.
> 
> If you want to see why these kids are shooting up schools, if you are a liberal, go put down your computer for a minute right now, walk to the nearest mirror and LOOK RIGHT AT THE PROBLEM.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not about liberal upbringing vs. conservative upbringing.  It's not a political or right/left thing.  You aren't wrong that a stable family is pretty important to kids, but you're totally wrong to politicize who is "right" and who is "wrong."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...actually, it is about fathers in the homes......single mothers, especially young teenage mothers.......notice...you had that dynamic in Sandy Hook, Vegas, and this one.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, even if both parents are physically there, that doesn't mean they are really "there" for their kids.  I think a lot of people just have kids because it's a status symbol or just something that is expected of them, and the kids are more like objects than people.  I was just looking at a video on another thread where a little boy freaked out screaming on an 8-hour airplane flight.  The mother had absolutely NO control over this child.  She wanted to rely on the iPad to do her child rearing for her.  Instead of sitting that child down and disciplining him properly, she wanted to just occupy his attention with something instead of using it as a teaching/learning experience for the child, and that is BIG problem I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *DOES ANYONE EVER STOP TO THINK* of the possible connection between all this school violence and other behavior problems and attitudes and kids 24/7 obsession with smartphones and games?  Kids are now being RAISED online in software and in chat-rooms.  Kids around here never even come outside to play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have. Also when kids are told in school their parents are wrong about the existing society does not help either. It disrespects the role only a parent can play in framing a reality based opinion for his/her child to emulate, or not. None is for lack of trying if the parent is responsible.
Click to expand...


A teacher has NO BUSINESS commenting on a child's home life or what his parents teach him----  stick to the reading, writing and math, and if my kid came home and told me I didn't know what I was talking about, was wrong or disrespected me because his school teacher TOLD HIM SO, I would beat the flying crap out of that teacher and they would never see or touch my kid again or I would sue the school and take him out of there and never pay another cent tax to that school district, after me and my kid had a "stiff" talk as well.  To be an effective parent, you must be the first and last and final word on everything in your kid's life or eyes otherwise you might as well just walk away.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

AVG-JOE said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by a friend of mine in Sydney, who is a New Yorker. He wondered in his post that maybe the reason wasn't guns, maybe it was the water....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That tells us what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176952
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Australian gun crime is going up....our gun crime is going down......they have almost had numerous mass public shootings....the only thing that kept them from being mass public shootings...the shooter chose not to shoot more people, or he was a bad shot.........
> 
> It is a lie that Australian gun control stopped their mass shootings, or their gun crime......don't believe it...
> 
> Keep in mind...whenever an anti gunner claims Australian gun laws stopped their mass public shootings...ask them how their gun laws stopped these shootings from becoming mass public shootings...since the shooter had guns in a public place and was shooting people........
> 
> Timeline of major crimes in Australia - Wikipedia
> 
> 16 January 1998 to 15 June 2009 – Melbourne gangland killings – A series of 35 murders of crime figures and their associates that began with the slaying of Alphonse Gangitano in his home, most likely by Jason Moran, the latest victim being Des Moran who was murdered in Ascot Vale on 15 June 2009.
> 3 August 1999 – La Trobe University shooting – Jonathan Brett Horrocks walked into the cafeteria at La Trobe university in Melbourne, Victoria, armed with a 38-calibre revolver handgun and opened fire, killing cafeteria manager Leon Capraro and wounding a woman who was a student at the university.
> *21st century[edit]*
> *2000s[edit]*
> 
> 13 March 2000 – Millewa State Forest Murders – Barbara and Stephen Brooks and Stacie Willoughby were found dead, all three having been shot execution style and left in the forest.[62][63]
> 16 July 2001 – Peter James Knight, an anti-abortion activist, walked into an abortion clinic in East Melbourne armed with a rifle. Knight shot dead security guard Stephen Gordon Rogers and was later overpowered by staff in the abortion clinic. After his arrest, Knight was charged and convicted of murder. He was sentenced to life in prison.
> 26 May 2002 – A Vietnamese man walked into a Vietnamese wedding reception in Cabramatta Sydney, New South Wales armed with a handgun and opened fire wounding seven people.
> 14 October 2002 – Dr. Margret Tobin, the South Australian head of Mental Health Services, was shot dead by Jean Eric Gassy as she walked out of a lift in her office building.
> 21 October 2002 – Monash University shooting – Huan Xiang opened fire in a tutorial room, killing two and injuring five.
> 25 October 2003 – Greenacre double murder – A man and a woman are shot dead in a house in the suburb of Greenacre, Sydney which was the result of a feud between two Middle Eastern crime families. Twenty-four-year-old Ziad Abdulrazak was shot 10 times in the chest and head and 22-year-old Mervat Hamka was shot twice in the neck while she slept in her bedroom. Up to 100 shots were fired into the house by four men who were later arrested and convicted of the murders.
> 18 February 2006 – Cardross Hit and Run – Thomas Graham Towle crashed his car at high speed into a group of 13 teenagers, killing six and injuring seven near the town ofCardross, Victoria.[73]
> 18 June 2007 – Melbourne CBD shooting – Christopher Wayne Hudson opened fire on three people, killing one and seriously wounding two others who intervened when Hudson was assaulting his girlfriend at a busy Melbourne intersection during the morning peak. He gave himself up to police in Wallan, Victoria on 20 June.[75]
> 
> An expidited list.....
> 
> Here is a list of shootings in Australia...notice, they are all after they banned and confiscated guns...tell me....how did Australian gun laws stop these from becoming mass shootings?
> 
> I will quote a few....read the rest....
> 
> Timeline of major crimes in Australia - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 3 August 1999 – La Trobe University shooting – Jonathan Brett Horrocks walked into the cafeteria in La Trobe university in Melbourne Victoria armed with a 38 caliber revolver handgun and opened fire killing Leon Capraro the boss and manager off the cafeteria and wounding a woman who was a student at the university.
> If he had decided to keep shooting...would Australian gun laws have kept this from being a mass shooting?
> Tell me...this doesn't count as a mass shooting...only because more of the victims didn't die...7 people shot......did Australian gun laws stop it from being a mass shooting?
> 
> 26 May 2002 – A Vietnamese man walked into a Vietnamese wedding reception in Cabramatta Sydney, New South Wales armed with a handgun and opened fire wounding seven people.
> Another one.....this shooter couldn't clear his rifle...so he only killed 2...the new standard for a mass shooting incident is 3 dead victims...so how did Australian gun laws keep this from being a mass shooting...rather than just dumb luck....?
> 
> 21 October 2002 – Monash University shooting – Huan Xiang opened fire in a tutorial room, killing two and injuring five.
> And had this guy decided to keep shooting.....would Australian gun laws have stopped him?  And kept this from being a mass shooting?
> 
> 
> 18 June 2007 – Melbourne CBD shooting – Christopher Wayne Hudson opened fire on three people, killing one and seriously wounding two others who intervened when Hudson was assaulting his girlfriend at a busy Melbourne intersection during the morning peak. He gave himself up to police in Wallan, Victoria on 20 June.[71]
> Can you see that CNN's article is just wrong....that it implies that Australian gun control has ended their mass shootings...and that that is a lie?
> 
> And more....
> 
> 
> 28 April 2011 – 2011 Hectorville siege – Donato Anthony Corbo shot dead Kobus and Annetjie Snyman and their son-in-law Luc Mombers and seriously wounded Mr Mombers' 14-year-old son Marcel and a police officer at Hectorville, South Australia before being arrested after an eight-hour stand off.
> 
> 
> 28 April 2012 – A man opened fire in a busy shopping mall in Robina on the Gold Coast shooting Bandidos bikie Jacques Teamo. A woman who was an innocent bystander was also injured from a shotgun blast to the leg. Neither of the victims died, but the incident highlighted the recent increase in gun crime across major Australian cities including Sydney, Brisbane and Adelaide.[_citation needed_]
> this guy actually went into a mall......with a gun......after they banned and confiscated them...so tell me how this doesn't show that the CNN article is a lie....
> 
> 8 March 2013 – Queen Street mall siege – Lee Matthew Hiller entered the shopping mall on Queen Street Brisbane Queensland armed with a revolver and threatened shoppers and staff with the revolver, causing a 90-minute siege which ended when Hiller was shot and wounded in the arm by a police officer from the elite Specialist Emergency Response Team. Hiller was then later taken to hospital and was treated for his injury; he pleaded gulity to 20 charges and was sentenced to four-and-a-half years in jail with a non-parole period of two years and three months.[_citation needed_]
> How did Australian gun control laws keep this shooting from being a muslim terrorist mass shooting?   An immigrant to Australia got a gun in a country where they banned and confiscated them and now claim their gun control laws have stopped mass shootings...
> 
> 
> 15 December 2014 – 2014 Sydney hostage crisis – Seventeen people were taken hostage in a cafe in Martin Place, Sydney by Man Haron Monis. The hostage crisis was resolved in the early hours of 16 December, sixteen hours after it commenced, when armed police stormed the premises. Monis and two hostages were killed in the course of the crisis.[87]
> And how did Australian gun control keep this shooting from being a mass shooting?
> 
> 
> 10 September 2015 – A 49-year-old woman is shot dead in a Mc Donald's restaurant in Gold Coast by her 57-year-old ex partner, who then turned the gun on himself afterwards and shot himself dead.
> And had this kid walked into his school.....as a muslim immigrant and simply shot 3 kids....it would have been an act of muslim terrorism and a mass shooting ....again, luck saved Australia, not their gun control laws...
> 
> And how did Australian gun laws keep these muslim teenager from going to a school with this gun and shooting a bunch of students?
> 
> Sydney police HQ shooting linked to terrorism: police commissioner
> 
> The actions of the 15-year-old gunman who shot dead a New South Wales police civilian employee were an act of terrorism, police say.
> 
> The radicalised youth of Middle Eastern background has been named as Farhad Jabar Khalil Mohammad.
> 
> He killed the police employee, Curtis Cheng, as he was leaving police headquarters at Parramatta in Sydney's west around 4:30pm yesterday.
> 
> The offender then fired several more shots at officers as they emerged from the building to respond to the incident.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to give this wall of text marathon a freaking rest!
> 
> No one gives a shit about the UK or Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's simply not true.
> 
> It's not even an opinion worth defending and your extremism is failing you - even you care enough about the relevance of the "Australia Comparison" that you want to shut out discussion of it.
> 
> And I for one find comparisons and articles discussing how the rest of the world is dealing with similar issues is very relevant to the conversation.
> 
> 
> `​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't talking to you dumbass!
> 
> He posts the same tired old crap that no one reads.  Is it accurate?  Highly likely, but scrolling though walls of text is boring as hell!  He's failing to make an impact on anyone or anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to tell you this Scooter...
> 
> You're publishing your thoughts on a PUBLIC message board.   You're ALWAYS talking to everyone here.   And yes, Memaw might be reading this... as could your spawn in a future where they care what you were like...
> 
> `​
Click to expand...


Bad news home slice!  I quoted the person I was talking to!  You were not the offending party, so you have no right to be offended when I call him on it.  

My grandmothers have been dead for over twenty years, my mother is also gone, and I am a grandfather of three and they know me well.

I don't give a shit what you think because you are obviously mentally challenged in that regard. 

When I see some intelligence reflected in your posts, I'll let you know!  Fix your own problems before commenting on mine.

Have a nice day!


----------



## ChrisL

So, is it the mental illness to blame?  Or is it the drugs that are pumped into these kids that affect their brains?  If you pay attention to any of the antidepressant/anxiolytic medication commercials, they clearly state that one of the "side effects" of these medications is the potential to increase suicidal/homicidal ideation and to worsen the patient's condition, especially if they are under a certain age.


----------



## ChrisL

Another Mass Shooting Potentially Linked to Psychiatric Drugs | Markets Insider

The sedative-hypnotic Paddock was taking is from a class of drugs also known as benzodiazepines that have been documented in several studies to cause violence, aggression, homicidal ideation and suicide risk or attempts. They can become addictive within 14 days of taking them, although Dr. David Sack, board certified in addiction medicine, says, "Tolerance and dependence can develop quickly. There have been reports of people who received high doses of benzodiazepines becoming physically dependent in as little as two days."[2]


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

ChrisL said:


> Here’s the full article by Dan RobertsAmmoland.com)
> 
> Nearly every mass shooting incident in the last twenty years, and multiple other instances of suicide and isolated shootings all share one thing in common, and it’s not the weapons used.
> 
> The overwhelming evidence points to the signal largest common factor in all of these incidents is the fact that all of the perpetrators were either actively taking powerful psychotropic drugs or had been at some point in the immediate past before they committed their crimes.
> 
> Multiple credible scientific studies going back more than a decade, as well as internal documents from certain pharmaceutical companies that suppressed the information show that SSRI drugs ( Selective Serotonin Re-Uptake Inhibitors ) have well known, but unreported side effects, including but not limited to suicide and other violent behavior. One need only Google relevant key words or phrases to see for themselves. www.ssristories.com is one popular site that has documented over 4500 ” Mainstream Media ” reported cases from around the World of aberrant or violent behavior by those taking these powerful drugs.
> 
> The following list of mass shooting perpetrators and the drugs they were taking or had been taking shortly before their horrific actions was compiled and published to Facebook by John Noveske, founder and owner of Noveske Rifleworks just days before he was mysteriously killed in a single car accident. Is there a link between Noveske’s death and his “outting” of information numerous disparate parties would prefer to suppress, for a variety of reasons?
> 
> I leave that to the individual readers to decide. But there is most certainly a documented history of people who “knew too much” or were considered a “threat” dying under extraordinarily suspicious circumstances.
> 
> From Katherine Smith, a Tennessee DMV worker who was somehow involved with several 9/11 hijackers obtaining Tennessee Drivers Licenses, and was later found burned to death in her car, to Pulitzer Prize winning journalist Gary Webb, who exposed a CIA Operation in the 80’s that resulted in the flooding of LA Streets with crack cocaine and was later found dead from two gunshot wounds to the head, but was officially ruled as a “suicide”, to Frank Olson, a senior research micro biologist who was working on the CIA’s mind control research program MKULTRA.
> 
> After Olson expressed his desire to leave the program, he was with a CIA agent in a New York hotel room, and is alleged to have committed “suicide” by throwing himself off the tenth floor balcony. In 1994, Olson’s sons were successful in their efforts to have their fathers body exhumed and re examined in a second autopsy by James Starrs, Professor of Law and Forensic science at the National Law Center at George Washington University. Starr’s team concluded that the blunt force trauma to the head and injury to the chest had not occurred during the fall but most likely in the room before the fall. The evidence was called “rankly and starkly suggestive of homicide.” Based on his findings, in 1996 the Manhattan District Attorney opened a homicide investigation into Olson’s death, but was unable to find enough evidence to bring charges.
> 
> As I said, I leave it to the individual readers to make up their own minds if Noveske suffered a similar fate. On to the list of mass shooters and the stark link to psychotropic drugs.
> 
> • Eric Harris age 17 (first on Zoloft then Luvox) and Dylan Klebold aged 18 (Columbine school shooting in Littleton, Colorado), killed 12 students and 1 teacher, and wounded 23 others, before killing themselves. Klebold’s medical records have never been made available to the public.
> 
> • Jeff Weise, age 16, had been prescribed 60 mg/day of Prozac (three times the average starting dose for adults!) when he shot his grandfather, his grandfather’s girlfriend and many fellow students at Red Lake, Minnesota. He then shot himself. 10 dead, 12 wounded.
> 
> • Cory Baadsgaard, age 16, Wahluke (Washington state) High School, was on Paxil (which caused him to have hallucinations) when he took a rifle to his high school and held 23 classmates hostage. He has no memory of the event.
> 
> • Chris Fetters, age 13, killed his favorite aunt while taking Prozac.
> 
> • Christopher Pittman, age 12, murdered both his grandparents while taking Zoloft.
> 
> • Mathew Miller, age 13, hung himself in his bedroom closet after taking Zoloft for 6 days.
> 
> • Kip Kinkel, age 15, (on Prozac and Ritalin) shot his parents while they slept then went to school and opened fire killing 2 classmates and injuring 22 shortly after beginning Prozac treatment.
> 
> • Luke Woodham, age 16 (Prozac) killed his mother and then killed two students, wounding six others.
> 
> • A boy in Pocatello, ID (Zoloft) in 1998 had a Zoloft-induced seizure that caused an armed stand off at his school.
> 
> • Michael Carneal (Ritalin), age 14, opened fire on students at a high school prayer meeting in West Paducah, Kentucky. Three teenagers were killed, five others were wounded..
> 
> • A young man in Huntsville, Alabama (Ritalin) went psychotic chopping up his parents with an ax and also killing one sibling and almost murdering another.
> 
> • Andrew Golden, age 11, (Ritalin) and Mitchell Johnson, aged 14, (Ritalin) shot 15 people, killing four students, one teacher, and wounding 10 others.
> 
> • TJ Solomon, age 15, (Ritalin) high school student in Conyers, Georgia opened fire on and wounded six of his class mates.
> 
> • Rod Mathews, age 14, (Ritalin) beat a classmate to death with a bat.
> 
> • James Wilson, age 19, (various psychiatric drugs) from Breenwood, South Carolina, took a .22 caliber revolver into an elementary school killing two young girls, and wounding seven other children and two teachers.
> 
> • Elizabeth Bush, age 13, (Paxil) was responsible for a school shooting in Pennsylvania
> 
> • Jason Hoffman (Effexor and Celexa) – school shooting in El Cajon, California
> 
> • Jarred Viktor, age 15, (Paxil), after five days on Paxil he stabbed his grandmother 61 times.
> 
> • Chris Shanahan, age 15 (Paxil) in Rigby, ID who out of the blue killed a woman.
> 
> • Jeff Franklin (Prozac and Ritalin), Huntsville, AL, killed his parents as they came home from work using a sledge hammer, hatchet, butcher knife and mechanic’s file, then attacked his younger brothers and sister.
> 
> • Neal Furrow (Prozac) in LA Jewish school shooting reported to have been court-ordered to be on Prozac along with several other medications.
> 
> • Kevin Rider, age 14, was withdrawing from Prozac when he died from a gunshot wound to his head. Initially it was ruled a suicide, but two years later, the investigation into his death was opened as a possible homicide. The prime suspect, also age 14, had been taking Zoloft and other SSRI antidepressants.
> 
> • Alex Kim, age 13, hung himself shortly after his Lexapro prescription had been doubled.
> 
> • Diane Routhier was prescribed Welbutrin for gallstone problems. Six days later, after suffering many adverse effects of the drug, she shot herself.
> 
> • Billy Willkomm, an accomplished wrestler and a University of Florida student, was prescribed Prozac at the age of 17. His family found him dead of suicide – hanging from a tall ladder at the family’s Gulf Shore Boulevard home in July 2002.
> 
> • Kara Jaye Anne Fuller-Otter, age 12, was on Paxil when she hung herself from a hook in her closet. Kara’s parents said “…. the damn doctor wouldn’t take her off it and I asked him to when we went in on the second visit. I told him I thought she was having some sort of reaction to Paxil…”)
> 
> • Gareth Christian, Vancouver, age 18, was on Paxil when he committed suicide in 2002, (Gareth’s father could not accept his son’s death and killed himself.)
> 
> • Julie Woodward, age 17, was on Zoloft when she hung herself in her family’s detached garage.
> 
> • Matthew Miller was 13 when he saw a psychiatrist because he was having difficulty at school. The psychiatrist gave him samples of Zoloft. Seven days later his mother found him dead, hanging by a belt from a laundry hook in his closet.
> 
> ______________
> 
> And the above is just a partial list.



Out of the millions of people on those medications, that list better be the size of 1990s New York City phone book!


----------



## jon_berzerk

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you propose they do?  Lop off his head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why so dramatic
> 
> have him evaluated could have barred him from ownership
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have him evaluated for what?  Being an asshole?  What law did he break to warrant a mental health evaluation?  There aren't enough prisons in the US to hold all of the Democrats we would need to lock up!
Click to expand...

mental illness you dont have to break a law for a mental health evaluation


----------



## beagle9

rightwinger said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad, uniquely American day.
> 
> Bottom line is that We, The People allowed him to buy that gun and that will always be on us.
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a historic gun culture
> Cowboys shooting it out in the street, boys taught to shoot by their fathers
> 
> We have sold out our safety for the love of our guns
> 
> There is no going back. Best we can do is make it a little harder for a maniac to buy the best toys available to slaughter children
Click to expand...

. Funny, we didn't have these problems up until around 30 years ago.   So what in the culture had changed ??  We know how much has changed and why, but the agenda riddled crowd who wanted to change this nation so dramatically don't want us to talk about it much.  Then this happens again and again and again in this nation when it was unheard of before???  It's Pathetic........ Looking at the perp, you can tell he has mental health problems. So how was he able to grow these problems without any intervention involved ??  Was he a bully who wasn't stopped because of PC/political correctness maybe ??  The history of the individual is coming clear now, and it is amazing he slipped through the cracks like he did.  Now there will be the crowd who will intervene in his death sentence once condemned.  They will make sure that he's not made uncomfortable once they administer the drug to put him to sleep. Gosh we can't have him showing any signs of a slight struggle when punishment is applied... No sir we can't have that, no sir..  Pathetic.

Time to bring back public hangings...  It's time.


----------



## BlackSand

AVG-JOE said:


> Defend him, and you and everyone else from being told to stop posting, whether in jest or in threat.
> 
> Duhhhh.....



Well I appreciate your effort ... 

But if I needed defense from someone that could take my ability to post away ... It would say more about them than me.
As far as my right to vote ... I don't need your help defending that ... But thanks anyway.

Should you ever need some help defending your right to vote ...
I am pretty sure I could hook you up with that ... And for a long time to come.

.


----------



## ChrisL

Anyways, there is a SERIOUS problem here.  It is NOT the guns.  Guns don't make a person HATE their neighbors, their classmates, their own family members in some cases.  The problem originates somewhere.  Is it just a part of their mental illness, where they are destined to snap and mass murder.  I don't know because all people with the same or similar mental problems do not do these things.  Blaming the tool the murderer chooses to do his deed is just STUPID and SHALLOW thinking and will never EVER solve the actual problems which run much deeper.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

jon_berzerk said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you propose they do?  Lop off his head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why so dramatic
> 
> have him evaluated could have barred him from ownership
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have him evaluated for what?  Being an asshole?  What law did he break to warrant a mental health evaluation?  There aren't enough prisons in the US to hold all of the Democrats we would need to lock up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mental illness you dont have to break a law for a mental health evaluation
Click to expand...


You need to do some research.  It is not that easy.  If they did not commit a crime, it is hard to lock them up for any significant time.

I was a school administrator in Florida.  We had extensive training on the state's laws.

QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS: INVOLUNTARY PSYCHIATRIC EXAMINATION UNDER THE BAKER ACT |  Citizens Commission on Human Rights, CCHR


----------



## ChrisL

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the full article by Dan RobertsAmmoland.com)
> 
> Nearly every mass shooting incident in the last twenty years, and multiple other instances of suicide and isolated shootings all share one thing in common, and it’s not the weapons used.
> 
> The overwhelming evidence points to the signal largest common factor in all of these incidents is the fact that all of the perpetrators were either actively taking powerful psychotropic drugs or had been at some point in the immediate past before they committed their crimes.
> 
> Multiple credible scientific studies going back more than a decade, as well as internal documents from certain pharmaceutical companies that suppressed the information show that SSRI drugs ( Selective Serotonin Re-Uptake Inhibitors ) have well known, but unreported side effects, including but not limited to suicide and other violent behavior. One need only Google relevant key words or phrases to see for themselves. www.ssristories.com is one popular site that has documented over 4500 ” Mainstream Media ” reported cases from around the World of aberrant or violent behavior by those taking these powerful drugs.
> 
> The following list of mass shooting perpetrators and the drugs they were taking or had been taking shortly before their horrific actions was compiled and published to Facebook by John Noveske, founder and owner of Noveske Rifleworks just days before he was mysteriously killed in a single car accident. Is there a link between Noveske’s death and his “outting” of information numerous disparate parties would prefer to suppress, for a variety of reasons?
> 
> I leave that to the individual readers to decide. But there is most certainly a documented history of people who “knew too much” or were considered a “threat” dying under extraordinarily suspicious circumstances.
> 
> From Katherine Smith, a Tennessee DMV worker who was somehow involved with several 9/11 hijackers obtaining Tennessee Drivers Licenses, and was later found burned to death in her car, to Pulitzer Prize winning journalist Gary Webb, who exposed a CIA Operation in the 80’s that resulted in the flooding of LA Streets with crack cocaine and was later found dead from two gunshot wounds to the head, but was officially ruled as a “suicide”, to Frank Olson, a senior research micro biologist who was working on the CIA’s mind control research program MKULTRA.
> 
> After Olson expressed his desire to leave the program, he was with a CIA agent in a New York hotel room, and is alleged to have committed “suicide” by throwing himself off the tenth floor balcony. In 1994, Olson’s sons were successful in their efforts to have their fathers body exhumed and re examined in a second autopsy by James Starrs, Professor of Law and Forensic science at the National Law Center at George Washington University. Starr’s team concluded that the blunt force trauma to the head and injury to the chest had not occurred during the fall but most likely in the room before the fall. The evidence was called “rankly and starkly suggestive of homicide.” Based on his findings, in 1996 the Manhattan District Attorney opened a homicide investigation into Olson’s death, but was unable to find enough evidence to bring charges.
> 
> As I said, I leave it to the individual readers to make up their own minds if Noveske suffered a similar fate. On to the list of mass shooters and the stark link to psychotropic drugs.
> 
> • Eric Harris age 17 (first on Zoloft then Luvox) and Dylan Klebold aged 18 (Columbine school shooting in Littleton, Colorado), killed 12 students and 1 teacher, and wounded 23 others, before killing themselves. Klebold’s medical records have never been made available to the public.
> 
> • Jeff Weise, age 16, had been prescribed 60 mg/day of Prozac (three times the average starting dose for adults!) when he shot his grandfather, his grandfather’s girlfriend and many fellow students at Red Lake, Minnesota. He then shot himself. 10 dead, 12 wounded.
> 
> • Cory Baadsgaard, age 16, Wahluke (Washington state) High School, was on Paxil (which caused him to have hallucinations) when he took a rifle to his high school and held 23 classmates hostage. He has no memory of the event.
> 
> • Chris Fetters, age 13, killed his favorite aunt while taking Prozac.
> 
> • Christopher Pittman, age 12, murdered both his grandparents while taking Zoloft.
> 
> • Mathew Miller, age 13, hung himself in his bedroom closet after taking Zoloft for 6 days.
> 
> • Kip Kinkel, age 15, (on Prozac and Ritalin) shot his parents while they slept then went to school and opened fire killing 2 classmates and injuring 22 shortly after beginning Prozac treatment.
> 
> • Luke Woodham, age 16 (Prozac) killed his mother and then killed two students, wounding six others.
> 
> • A boy in Pocatello, ID (Zoloft) in 1998 had a Zoloft-induced seizure that caused an armed stand off at his school.
> 
> • Michael Carneal (Ritalin), age 14, opened fire on students at a high school prayer meeting in West Paducah, Kentucky. Three teenagers were killed, five others were wounded..
> 
> • A young man in Huntsville, Alabama (Ritalin) went psychotic chopping up his parents with an ax and also killing one sibling and almost murdering another.
> 
> • Andrew Golden, age 11, (Ritalin) and Mitchell Johnson, aged 14, (Ritalin) shot 15 people, killing four students, one teacher, and wounding 10 others.
> 
> • TJ Solomon, age 15, (Ritalin) high school student in Conyers, Georgia opened fire on and wounded six of his class mates.
> 
> • Rod Mathews, age 14, (Ritalin) beat a classmate to death with a bat.
> 
> • James Wilson, age 19, (various psychiatric drugs) from Breenwood, South Carolina, took a .22 caliber revolver into an elementary school killing two young girls, and wounding seven other children and two teachers.
> 
> • Elizabeth Bush, age 13, (Paxil) was responsible for a school shooting in Pennsylvania
> 
> • Jason Hoffman (Effexor and Celexa) – school shooting in El Cajon, California
> 
> • Jarred Viktor, age 15, (Paxil), after five days on Paxil he stabbed his grandmother 61 times.
> 
> • Chris Shanahan, age 15 (Paxil) in Rigby, ID who out of the blue killed a woman.
> 
> • Jeff Franklin (Prozac and Ritalin), Huntsville, AL, killed his parents as they came home from work using a sledge hammer, hatchet, butcher knife and mechanic’s file, then attacked his younger brothers and sister.
> 
> • Neal Furrow (Prozac) in LA Jewish school shooting reported to have been court-ordered to be on Prozac along with several other medications.
> 
> • Kevin Rider, age 14, was withdrawing from Prozac when he died from a gunshot wound to his head. Initially it was ruled a suicide, but two years later, the investigation into his death was opened as a possible homicide. The prime suspect, also age 14, had been taking Zoloft and other SSRI antidepressants.
> 
> • Alex Kim, age 13, hung himself shortly after his Lexapro prescription had been doubled.
> 
> • Diane Routhier was prescribed Welbutrin for gallstone problems. Six days later, after suffering many adverse effects of the drug, she shot herself.
> 
> • Billy Willkomm, an accomplished wrestler and a University of Florida student, was prescribed Prozac at the age of 17. His family found him dead of suicide – hanging from a tall ladder at the family’s Gulf Shore Boulevard home in July 2002.
> 
> • Kara Jaye Anne Fuller-Otter, age 12, was on Paxil when she hung herself from a hook in her closet. Kara’s parents said “…. the damn doctor wouldn’t take her off it and I asked him to when we went in on the second visit. I told him I thought she was having some sort of reaction to Paxil…”)
> 
> • Gareth Christian, Vancouver, age 18, was on Paxil when he committed suicide in 2002, (Gareth’s father could not accept his son’s death and killed himself.)
> 
> • Julie Woodward, age 17, was on Zoloft when she hung herself in her family’s detached garage.
> 
> • Matthew Miller was 13 when he saw a psychiatrist because he was having difficulty at school. The psychiatrist gave him samples of Zoloft. Seven days later his mother found him dead, hanging by a belt from a laundry hook in his closet.
> 
> ______________
> 
> And the above is just a partial list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the millions of people on those medications, that list better be the size of 1990s New York City phone book!
Click to expand...


That doesn't mean that these drugs don't have this affect on SOME individuals.  That needs to be investigated further.


----------



## ChrisL

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you propose they do?  Lop off his head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why so dramatic
> 
> have him evaluated could have barred him from ownership
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have him evaluated for what?  Being an asshole?  What law did he break to warrant a mental health evaluation?  There aren't enough prisons in the US to hold all of the Democrats we would need to lock up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mental illness you dont have to break a law for a mental health evaluation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to do some research.  It is not that easy.  If they did not commit a crime, it is hard to lock them up for any significant time.
> 
> I was a school administrator in Florida.  We had extensive training on the state's laws.
> 
> QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS: INVOLUNTARY PSYCHIATRIC EXAMINATION UNDER THE BAKER ACT |  Citizens Commission on Human Rights, CCHR
Click to expand...


Very true.  It's certainly not illegal to be a weirdo.  People need to realize that there are no easy solutions to these kinds of problems.  It could be so many different things or a bunch of things all lumped together.  We may never know what makes a person do these kinds of things.


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> That doesn't mean that these drugs don't have this affect on SOME individuals.  That needs to be investigated further.



I don't think it is necessary to put the cart ahead of the horse.

There are listed side effects with most of the drugs mentioned.
Among the effects listed "increased suicidal thoughts" are mentioned in early treatment ... Not necessarily long-term or lasting.

Still ... It would be irresponsible to try and automatically assume the drugs could be responsible for instability ...
When it is obvious the people are taking the drugs because they are unstable in first place.

.


----------



## ChrisL

The one thing MOST of these shooters have in common is that they were at one point or are currently taking antidepressant/anti-anxiety medications.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

ChrisL said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the full article by Dan RobertsAmmoland.com)
> 
> Nearly every mass shooting incident in the last twenty years, and multiple other instances of suicide and isolated shootings all share one thing in common, and it’s not the weapons used.
> 
> The overwhelming evidence points to the signal largest common factor in all of these incidents is the fact that all of the perpetrators were either actively taking powerful psychotropic drugs or had been at some point in the immediate past before they committed their crimes.
> 
> Multiple credible scientific studies going back more than a decade, as well as internal documents from certain pharmaceutical companies that suppressed the information show that SSRI drugs ( Selective Serotonin Re-Uptake Inhibitors ) have well known, but unreported side effects, including but not limited to suicide and other violent behavior. One need only Google relevant key words or phrases to see for themselves. www.ssristories.com is one popular site that has documented over 4500 ” Mainstream Media ” reported cases from around the World of aberrant or violent behavior by those taking these powerful drugs.
> 
> The following list of mass shooting perpetrators and the drugs they were taking or had been taking shortly before their horrific actions was compiled and published to Facebook by John Noveske, founder and owner of Noveske Rifleworks just days before he was mysteriously killed in a single car accident. Is there a link between Noveske’s death and his “outting” of information numerous disparate parties would prefer to suppress, for a variety of reasons?
> 
> I leave that to the individual readers to decide. But there is most certainly a documented history of people who “knew too much” or were considered a “threat” dying under extraordinarily suspicious circumstances.
> 
> From Katherine Smith, a Tennessee DMV worker who was somehow involved with several 9/11 hijackers obtaining Tennessee Drivers Licenses, and was later found burned to death in her car, to Pulitzer Prize winning journalist Gary Webb, who exposed a CIA Operation in the 80’s that resulted in the flooding of LA Streets with crack cocaine and was later found dead from two gunshot wounds to the head, but was officially ruled as a “suicide”, to Frank Olson, a senior research micro biologist who was working on the CIA’s mind control research program MKULTRA.
> 
> After Olson expressed his desire to leave the program, he was with a CIA agent in a New York hotel room, and is alleged to have committed “suicide” by throwing himself off the tenth floor balcony. In 1994, Olson’s sons were successful in their efforts to have their fathers body exhumed and re examined in a second autopsy by James Starrs, Professor of Law and Forensic science at the National Law Center at George Washington University. Starr’s team concluded that the blunt force trauma to the head and injury to the chest had not occurred during the fall but most likely in the room before the fall. The evidence was called “rankly and starkly suggestive of homicide.” Based on his findings, in 1996 the Manhattan District Attorney opened a homicide investigation into Olson’s death, but was unable to find enough evidence to bring charges.
> 
> As I said, I leave it to the individual readers to make up their own minds if Noveske suffered a similar fate. On to the list of mass shooters and the stark link to psychotropic drugs.
> 
> • Eric Harris age 17 (first on Zoloft then Luvox) and Dylan Klebold aged 18 (Columbine school shooting in Littleton, Colorado), killed 12 students and 1 teacher, and wounded 23 others, before killing themselves. Klebold’s medical records have never been made available to the public.
> 
> • Jeff Weise, age 16, had been prescribed 60 mg/day of Prozac (three times the average starting dose for adults!) when he shot his grandfather, his grandfather’s girlfriend and many fellow students at Red Lake, Minnesota. He then shot himself. 10 dead, 12 wounded.
> 
> • Cory Baadsgaard, age 16, Wahluke (Washington state) High School, was on Paxil (which caused him to have hallucinations) when he took a rifle to his high school and held 23 classmates hostage. He has no memory of the event.
> 
> • Chris Fetters, age 13, killed his favorite aunt while taking Prozac.
> 
> • Christopher Pittman, age 12, murdered both his grandparents while taking Zoloft.
> 
> • Mathew Miller, age 13, hung himself in his bedroom closet after taking Zoloft for 6 days.
> 
> • Kip Kinkel, age 15, (on Prozac and Ritalin) shot his parents while they slept then went to school and opened fire killing 2 classmates and injuring 22 shortly after beginning Prozac treatment.
> 
> • Luke Woodham, age 16 (Prozac) killed his mother and then killed two students, wounding six others.
> 
> • A boy in Pocatello, ID (Zoloft) in 1998 had a Zoloft-induced seizure that caused an armed stand off at his school.
> 
> • Michael Carneal (Ritalin), age 14, opened fire on students at a high school prayer meeting in West Paducah, Kentucky. Three teenagers were killed, five others were wounded..
> 
> • A young man in Huntsville, Alabama (Ritalin) went psychotic chopping up his parents with an ax and also killing one sibling and almost murdering another.
> 
> • Andrew Golden, age 11, (Ritalin) and Mitchell Johnson, aged 14, (Ritalin) shot 15 people, killing four students, one teacher, and wounding 10 others.
> 
> • TJ Solomon, age 15, (Ritalin) high school student in Conyers, Georgia opened fire on and wounded six of his class mates.
> 
> • Rod Mathews, age 14, (Ritalin) beat a classmate to death with a bat.
> 
> • James Wilson, age 19, (various psychiatric drugs) from Breenwood, South Carolina, took a .22 caliber revolver into an elementary school killing two young girls, and wounding seven other children and two teachers.
> 
> • Elizabeth Bush, age 13, (Paxil) was responsible for a school shooting in Pennsylvania
> 
> • Jason Hoffman (Effexor and Celexa) – school shooting in El Cajon, California
> 
> • Jarred Viktor, age 15, (Paxil), after five days on Paxil he stabbed his grandmother 61 times.
> 
> • Chris Shanahan, age 15 (Paxil) in Rigby, ID who out of the blue killed a woman.
> 
> • Jeff Franklin (Prozac and Ritalin), Huntsville, AL, killed his parents as they came home from work using a sledge hammer, hatchet, butcher knife and mechanic’s file, then attacked his younger brothers and sister.
> 
> • Neal Furrow (Prozac) in LA Jewish school shooting reported to have been court-ordered to be on Prozac along with several other medications.
> 
> • Kevin Rider, age 14, was withdrawing from Prozac when he died from a gunshot wound to his head. Initially it was ruled a suicide, but two years later, the investigation into his death was opened as a possible homicide. The prime suspect, also age 14, had been taking Zoloft and other SSRI antidepressants.
> 
> • Alex Kim, age 13, hung himself shortly after his Lexapro prescription had been doubled.
> 
> • Diane Routhier was prescribed Welbutrin for gallstone problems. Six days later, after suffering many adverse effects of the drug, she shot herself.
> 
> • Billy Willkomm, an accomplished wrestler and a University of Florida student, was prescribed Prozac at the age of 17. His family found him dead of suicide – hanging from a tall ladder at the family’s Gulf Shore Boulevard home in July 2002.
> 
> • Kara Jaye Anne Fuller-Otter, age 12, was on Paxil when she hung herself from a hook in her closet. Kara’s parents said “…. the damn doctor wouldn’t take her off it and I asked him to when we went in on the second visit. I told him I thought she was having some sort of reaction to Paxil…”)
> 
> • Gareth Christian, Vancouver, age 18, was on Paxil when he committed suicide in 2002, (Gareth’s father could not accept his son’s death and killed himself.)
> 
> • Julie Woodward, age 17, was on Zoloft when she hung herself in her family’s detached garage.
> 
> • Matthew Miller was 13 when he saw a psychiatrist because he was having difficulty at school. The psychiatrist gave him samples of Zoloft. Seven days later his mother found him dead, hanging by a belt from a laundry hook in his closet.
> 
> ______________
> 
> And the above is just a partial list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the millions of people on those medications, that list better be the size of 1990s New York City phone book!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean that these drugs don't have this affect on SOME individuals.  That needs to be investigated further.
Click to expand...


Oh, so you have fallen back to the "this needs to be investigated" line of BS?

That is just more money wasted in search of the elusive reason for why some humans are defective!

When these people start getting a medication that ends their existence on OUR timetable, we will have fewer of these problems.

Give them a year to get their appeals made and stick him with a different medication that will allow them to assume room temperature.


----------



## ChrisL

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the full article by Dan RobertsAmmoland.com)
> 
> Nearly every mass shooting incident in the last twenty years, and multiple other instances of suicide and isolated shootings all share one thing in common, and it’s not the weapons used.
> 
> The overwhelming evidence points to the signal largest common factor in all of these incidents is the fact that all of the perpetrators were either actively taking powerful psychotropic drugs or had been at some point in the immediate past before they committed their crimes.
> 
> Multiple credible scientific studies going back more than a decade, as well as internal documents from certain pharmaceutical companies that suppressed the information show that SSRI drugs ( Selective Serotonin Re-Uptake Inhibitors ) have well known, but unreported side effects, including but not limited to suicide and other violent behavior. One need only Google relevant key words or phrases to see for themselves. www.ssristories.com is one popular site that has documented over 4500 ” Mainstream Media ” reported cases from around the World of aberrant or violent behavior by those taking these powerful drugs.
> 
> The following list of mass shooting perpetrators and the drugs they were taking or had been taking shortly before their horrific actions was compiled and published to Facebook by John Noveske, founder and owner of Noveske Rifleworks just days before he was mysteriously killed in a single car accident. Is there a link between Noveske’s death and his “outting” of information numerous disparate parties would prefer to suppress, for a variety of reasons?
> 
> I leave that to the individual readers to decide. But there is most certainly a documented history of people who “knew too much” or were considered a “threat” dying under extraordinarily suspicious circumstances.
> 
> From Katherine Smith, a Tennessee DMV worker who was somehow involved with several 9/11 hijackers obtaining Tennessee Drivers Licenses, and was later found burned to death in her car, to Pulitzer Prize winning journalist Gary Webb, who exposed a CIA Operation in the 80’s that resulted in the flooding of LA Streets with crack cocaine and was later found dead from two gunshot wounds to the head, but was officially ruled as a “suicide”, to Frank Olson, a senior research micro biologist who was working on the CIA’s mind control research program MKULTRA.
> 
> After Olson expressed his desire to leave the program, he was with a CIA agent in a New York hotel room, and is alleged to have committed “suicide” by throwing himself off the tenth floor balcony. In 1994, Olson’s sons were successful in their efforts to have their fathers body exhumed and re examined in a second autopsy by James Starrs, Professor of Law and Forensic science at the National Law Center at George Washington University. Starr’s team concluded that the blunt force trauma to the head and injury to the chest had not occurred during the fall but most likely in the room before the fall. The evidence was called “rankly and starkly suggestive of homicide.” Based on his findings, in 1996 the Manhattan District Attorney opened a homicide investigation into Olson’s death, but was unable to find enough evidence to bring charges.
> 
> As I said, I leave it to the individual readers to make up their own minds if Noveske suffered a similar fate. On to the list of mass shooters and the stark link to psychotropic drugs.
> 
> • Eric Harris age 17 (first on Zoloft then Luvox) and Dylan Klebold aged 18 (Columbine school shooting in Littleton, Colorado), killed 12 students and 1 teacher, and wounded 23 others, before killing themselves. Klebold’s medical records have never been made available to the public.
> 
> • Jeff Weise, age 16, had been prescribed 60 mg/day of Prozac (three times the average starting dose for adults!) when he shot his grandfather, his grandfather’s girlfriend and many fellow students at Red Lake, Minnesota. He then shot himself. 10 dead, 12 wounded.
> 
> • Cory Baadsgaard, age 16, Wahluke (Washington state) High School, was on Paxil (which caused him to have hallucinations) when he took a rifle to his high school and held 23 classmates hostage. He has no memory of the event.
> 
> • Chris Fetters, age 13, killed his favorite aunt while taking Prozac.
> 
> • Christopher Pittman, age 12, murdered both his grandparents while taking Zoloft.
> 
> • Mathew Miller, age 13, hung himself in his bedroom closet after taking Zoloft for 6 days.
> 
> • Kip Kinkel, age 15, (on Prozac and Ritalin) shot his parents while they slept then went to school and opened fire killing 2 classmates and injuring 22 shortly after beginning Prozac treatment.
> 
> • Luke Woodham, age 16 (Prozac) killed his mother and then killed two students, wounding six others.
> 
> • A boy in Pocatello, ID (Zoloft) in 1998 had a Zoloft-induced seizure that caused an armed stand off at his school.
> 
> • Michael Carneal (Ritalin), age 14, opened fire on students at a high school prayer meeting in West Paducah, Kentucky. Three teenagers were killed, five others were wounded..
> 
> • A young man in Huntsville, Alabama (Ritalin) went psychotic chopping up his parents with an ax and also killing one sibling and almost murdering another.
> 
> • Andrew Golden, age 11, (Ritalin) and Mitchell Johnson, aged 14, (Ritalin) shot 15 people, killing four students, one teacher, and wounding 10 others.
> 
> • TJ Solomon, age 15, (Ritalin) high school student in Conyers, Georgia opened fire on and wounded six of his class mates.
> 
> • Rod Mathews, age 14, (Ritalin) beat a classmate to death with a bat.
> 
> • James Wilson, age 19, (various psychiatric drugs) from Breenwood, South Carolina, took a .22 caliber revolver into an elementary school killing two young girls, and wounding seven other children and two teachers.
> 
> • Elizabeth Bush, age 13, (Paxil) was responsible for a school shooting in Pennsylvania
> 
> • Jason Hoffman (Effexor and Celexa) – school shooting in El Cajon, California
> 
> • Jarred Viktor, age 15, (Paxil), after five days on Paxil he stabbed his grandmother 61 times.
> 
> • Chris Shanahan, age 15 (Paxil) in Rigby, ID who out of the blue killed a woman.
> 
> • Jeff Franklin (Prozac and Ritalin), Huntsville, AL, killed his parents as they came home from work using a sledge hammer, hatchet, butcher knife and mechanic’s file, then attacked his younger brothers and sister.
> 
> • Neal Furrow (Prozac) in LA Jewish school shooting reported to have been court-ordered to be on Prozac along with several other medications.
> 
> • Kevin Rider, age 14, was withdrawing from Prozac when he died from a gunshot wound to his head. Initially it was ruled a suicide, but two years later, the investigation into his death was opened as a possible homicide. The prime suspect, also age 14, had been taking Zoloft and other SSRI antidepressants.
> 
> • Alex Kim, age 13, hung himself shortly after his Lexapro prescription had been doubled.
> 
> • Diane Routhier was prescribed Welbutrin for gallstone problems. Six days later, after suffering many adverse effects of the drug, she shot herself.
> 
> • Billy Willkomm, an accomplished wrestler and a University of Florida student, was prescribed Prozac at the age of 17. His family found him dead of suicide – hanging from a tall ladder at the family’s Gulf Shore Boulevard home in July 2002.
> 
> • Kara Jaye Anne Fuller-Otter, age 12, was on Paxil when she hung herself from a hook in her closet. Kara’s parents said “…. the damn doctor wouldn’t take her off it and I asked him to when we went in on the second visit. I told him I thought she was having some sort of reaction to Paxil…”)
> 
> • Gareth Christian, Vancouver, age 18, was on Paxil when he committed suicide in 2002, (Gareth’s father could not accept his son’s death and killed himself.)
> 
> • Julie Woodward, age 17, was on Zoloft when she hung herself in her family’s detached garage.
> 
> • Matthew Miller was 13 when he saw a psychiatrist because he was having difficulty at school. The psychiatrist gave him samples of Zoloft. Seven days later his mother found him dead, hanging by a belt from a laundry hook in his closet.
> 
> ______________
> 
> And the above is just a partial list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the millions of people on those medications, that list better be the size of 1990s New York City phone book!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean that these drugs don't have this affect on SOME individuals.  That needs to be investigated further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so you have fallen back to the "this needs to be investigated" line of BS?
> 
> That is just more money wasted in search of the elusive reason for why some humans are defective!
> 
> When these people start getting a medication that ends their existence on OUR timetable, we will have fewer of these problems.
> 
> Give them a year to get their appeals made and stick him with a different medication that will allow them to assume room temperature.
Click to expand...


Of course it does!  If this was a reason why some people freak out and commit mass murder and could prevent SOME of them, that would be a positive thing.


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> The one thing MOST of these shooters have in common is that they were at one point or are currently taking antidepressant/anti-anxiety medications.



And they were taking anti-depressants and anti-anxiety medications because they were depressed and anxious.
Depression and anxiety are dangerous even without medication in some cases.

.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one thing MOST of these shooters have in common is that they were at one point or are currently taking antidepressant/anti-anxiety medications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they were taking anti-depressants and anti-anxiety medications because they were depressed and anxious.
> Depression and anxiety are dangerous even without medication in some cases.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Sure, but there have been links made (as I linked to a page or so ago) between an increased level of violence while people are taking these types of medications.


----------



## ChrisL

Top Ten Legal Drugs Linked to Violence | TIME.com


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> Sure, but there have been links made (as I linked to a page or so ago) between an increased level of violence while people are taking these types of medications.



Uh ... You're missing the point.
It's not necessary nor rocket science to draw a link between crazy people ... On medication because they are crazy ... Doing crazy things.

They were crazy before they started taking the medication ... That's why they are taking it nit-wit ... 

.


----------



## debbiedowner

Theowl32 said:


> CNN along with the rest of the white guilt left wing losers hoping it is a white redneck.



Only a white supremacist.


----------



## beagle9

toobfreak said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not about liberal upbringing vs. conservative upbringing.  It's not a political or right/left thing.  You aren't wrong that a stable family is pretty important to kids, but you're totally wrong to politicize who is "right" and who is "wrong."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...actually, it is about fathers in the homes......single mothers, especially young teenage mothers.......notice...you had that dynamic in Sandy Hook, Vegas, and this one.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, even if both parents are physically there, that doesn't mean they are really "there" for their kids.  I think a lot of people just have kids because it's a status symbol or just something that is expected of them, and the kids are more like objects than people.  I was just looking at a video on another thread where a little boy freaked out screaming on an 8-hour airplane flight.  The mother had absolutely NO control over this child.  She wanted to rely on the iPad to do her child rearing for her.  Instead of sitting that child down and disciplining him properly, she wanted to just occupy his attention with something instead of using it as a teaching/learning experience for the child, and that is BIG problem I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *DOES ANYONE EVER STOP TO THINK* of the possible connection between all this school violence and other behavior problems and attitudes and kids 24/7 obsession with smartphones and games?  Kids are now being RAISED online in software and in chat-rooms.  Kids around here never even come outside to play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have. Also when kids are told in school their parents are wrong about the existing society does not help either. It disrespects the role only a parent can play in framing a reality based opinion for his/her child to emulate, or not. None is for lack of trying if the parent is responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A teacher has NO BUSINESS commenting on a child's home life or what his parents teach him----  stick to the reading, writing and math, and if my kid came home and told me I didn't know what I was talking about, was wrong or disrespected me because his school teacher TOLD HIM SO, I would beat the flying crap out of that teacher and they would never see or touch my kid again or I would sue the school and take him out of there and never pay another cent tax to that school district, after me and my kid had a "stiff" talk as well.  To be an effective parent, you must be the first and last and final word on everything in your kid's life or eyes otherwise you might as well just walk away.
Click to expand...

. But what if you were an abusive parent on drugs or an alcoholic ?? Would your post still ring true for all children or students that a teacher might try to help ?


----------



## ChrisL

What are the connections?  Legal psychiatric drugs which began to be widely distributed and used during the 80s and 90s.  There has definitely been an uptick in these types of incidents, and there is a reason WHY and it is not guns or AR-15s.


----------



## ChrisL

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but there have been links made (as I linked to a page or so ago) between an increased level of violence while people are taking these types of medications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh ... You're missing the point.
> It's not necessary nor rocket science to draw a link between crazy people ... On medication because they are crazy ... Doing crazy things.
> 
> They were crazy before they started taking the medication ... That's why they are taking it nit-wit ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I already noted that too.  I asked is it the drugs that make their condition worse or are they predestined to become mass murderers because of their mental illness?  Perhaps YOU are the nit wit?


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> I already noted that too.  I asked is it the drugs that make their condition worse or are they predestined to become mass murderers because of their mental illness?  Perhaps YOU are the nit wit?



They are taking the medication because they are mentally ill is a fact ... That's why they take it.
To pretend the medication they are taking because they are mentally ill ... Is what made them mentally ill before they started taking it ... Would be stupid.

You could make the case the medication doesn't work on curing the mental illness they already had.

.


----------



## ChrisL

Mass shootings were (and still are - in reality) a rare occurrence.  However, they were much more rare in the past.  

I just find it interesting that it seems an uptick has occurred in things like school shootings relatively recently, around the same time as all of these new "psychiatric drugs" have come into play.  

It's interesting to try to draw lines and make connections and try to figure out the REAL reason why for me.  Much more interesting than just repeating the democrat catch phrase "blame guns . . . duhhhh."


----------



## ChrisL

Generation meds: the US children who grow up on prescription drugs

In America, medication is becoming almost as much a staple of childhood as Disney and McDonald’s. Kids pack their pills for school or college along with their lunch money. Some are taking drugs for depression and anxiety, others for attention deficit hyperactivity disorder (ADHD). The right drugs at the right time can save young people from profound distress and enable them to concentrate in class. But some adolescents, critics say, are given medication to mask the ordinary emotional turmoil of growing up; there is a risk that they will never learn to live without it.

According to America’s Centers for Disease Control, 11% of four- to 17-year-olds in the US have been diagnosed with ADHD, a label for those who are disruptive in class and unable to concentrate; just over 6% are taking medication. But the official figure hides huge variation across regions and class. Numbers are very high in the white, middle-class east coast population, says Ilina Singh, professor of neuroscience and society at Oxford University, while there is under-diagnosis in poor white populations and among ethnic minorities.

“In the middle-class, educated group in New York, you probably are seeing kids who are just under more academic pressure,” she says. “Parents will begin to look at psychiatric diagnosis and treatment with drugs as one option for making children perform better. You have parents saying, ‘My child must be on Ritalin because all the other children in the class are.’”

In the UK, meanwhile, about 3% of children are diagnosed with ADHD; just 1% are on medication. American children can go through six or seven different drugs quite early in their lives; in the UK, children are usually sent for cognitive behaviour therapy first, in line with guidance from the National Institute for Health and Care Excellence.

Medication for ADHD has long provoked controversy. But in recent years, the big upturn in the US has been in prescribing for depression and anxiety. It is now generally accepted, says David Healy, professor of psychiatry at Bangor University, that 20%-25% of students at most universities in the US are on medication, often on multiple prescriptions. There, he says, taking your meds is often seen as proof that a young person is dealing with their problems. “But you are not going to learn coping skills if you are taking pills,” he adds.


----------



## ChrisL

Relying on meds for most of your life as a child to "feel good" and then suddenly being thrust into adulthood must not be an easy transition either.  It could be a huge lack of REAL coping mechanisms.


----------



## beagle9

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already noted that too.  I asked is it the drugs that make their condition worse or are they predestined to become mass murderers because of their mental illness?  Perhaps YOU are the nit wit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are taking the medication because they are mentally ill is a fact ... That's why they take it.
> To pretend the medication they are taking because they are mentally ill ... Is what made them mentally ill before they started taking it ... Would be stupid.
> 
> You could make the case the medication doesn't work on curing the mental illness they already had.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

. Is there proof with out a doubt that people who take these drugs we're mentally ill ???  You don't know that, as the opioid epidemic is proof that millions have been exposed to or have had illegal prescriptions written to them in hopes they would become hooked even though they weren't actually mental candidates for the drugs..


----------



## BlackSand

ChrisL said:


> Relying on meds for most of your life as a child to "feel good" and then suddenly being thrust into adulthood must not be an easy transition either.  It could be a huge lack of REAL coping mechanisms.



That's closer to the truth I would imagine than attempting to blame the drugs for other reckless and irresponsible activities.

Too many people will jack their children up on drugs and think that is an adequate response to their behavioral problems.
They give those children a "special" identity ... Which in turn allows people to think that more inappropriate behavior is "normal" for that child.

They are not vigilant enough in monitoring the child's actual wellbeing and development.
They are more than happy to think the drugs will take care of everything ... Which simply isn't the case.

.


----------



## BlackSand

beagle9 said:


> Is there proof with out a doubt that people who take these drugs we're mentally ill ???  You don't know that, as the opioid epidemic is proof that millions have been exposed to or have had illegal prescriptions written to them in hopes they would become hooked even though they weren't actually mental candidates for the drugs..



I was talking about prescription drugs prescribed to patients to treat diagnosed mental problems.
And yes .. in some cases I think drugs are overprescribed ... More as a matter of incompetence than marketing though.

.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Next page.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> No our country is not homogenous. I live in Australia but am from NZ. Neitehr country is homogenous at all. My son's last school in NZ there were 42 different nationalities there. NZ hasn't been homongenous since the 1970s.
> 
> stat after stat after stat shows that US born citizens are more likely to commit crimes than either legal or illegal immigrants. Immigrants being the bane of US crime is a myth.
> 
> It would be a better job if you didn't have access to assault rifles. And no, I don't give a shit if I have misused the term. You know exactly what I mean by that.



Thanks for clarifying on the NZ.  I thought you told me that, but people kept saying Australia.  Most of the aborigines are in New South Wales.  Australia also has an over policy to only allow Europeans emigrate


----------



## ChrisL

It could also be that these people SHOULD have been on meds but were not taking their meds (as is SO often the case) because they were feeling better.  Happens all the time.  People are on their meds.  They are feeling better and normal, so they decide they can stop taking their meds now.  Who wants to have to take pills every day for the rest of their lives?  nobody.  And then they slowly decline back into their insanity.


----------



## ChrisL

I would LOVE to be able to interview one of these people.  I have a whole lot of questions I would like to ask them.


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US has a higher incarceration rate than you do
> 
> The US has more crime than you do.
> 
> Oh my fing God, that's brilliant.  You're a genius.  Our countries are not the same.  Damn, I wish I'd realized that.  Oh wait, I did.  You didn't know that ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't an insight. I was asked a question and answered it. Nothing more. Nothing less.
> 
> The US has shit drug and prostitution laws for a start. Get those sorted and your incarceration rate would halve. And the tax bill associated with that. THen again, you have private prisons, so there is a driver right there for people to be incarcerated. Especially if you are a shareholder in that prison company and you give judges back handers.
Click to expand...


Well, I agree on the drugs and prostitution.

The thing is that you keep arguing we should just pass laws.  You really don't address that we are very different country.  We have a million illegal aliens entering our country.  And we have no southern border.  The drug dealers who already exist can import guns.  Think about it.

We also have 300 million guns.  All our gun laws are doing is making it easier for mass shooters.  And each one tries to outdo the last one and no one has guns to stop them.  Gun owners are overwhelmingly good people who learn to use them safely.  And the ones who aren't can get them anyway.  I know, I came from there even though I've lived my adult life in urban areas.

Australia is like NZ both in demographics and in that you have no borders or millions of illegal aliens, drugs and guns flowing freely in.  To just say gun laws is so shallow.  And it's clearly not working, and you don't address that either.

The Washington Navy yard was the epitome example of the stupidity of our laws where people who owned and knew how to use them were prohibited from having them and died because of it


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there is.  There are more and more gun laws, and more and more shooters with no one shooting back.
> 
> So seriously, if your kids were in that school, you'd be glued to the live TV reporting saying, I hope no one else has a gun, I hope no one else has a gun, I hope no one else has a gun, I hope no one else has a gun ...
> 
> I'd be saying, I hope someone wastes the little prick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm thinking "I don't have to worry about that shit where I live."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why are you posting across the pond that we should just disarm our honest citizens and die?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I don't have to worry about this shit and it would be great if you didn't have to either.
Click to expand...


And yet you have zero idea how to accomplish that, so thanks


----------



## ChrisL

Let's think about when this problem with school shootings and mass shootings started to increase.  I would say in the 90s is when we really started to hear more about school shootings and mass shootings.  I would like to try to figure out what it is that would cause an increase in such a crime and also the mental illness/emotional disability/distress/whatever that is most likely associated with it.  I've just made a connection in the use of antipsychotics (including antidepressants/anxiolytics/etc) and the uptick in mass shootings.  That is the time period when we started using more psychiatric medications and when the uptick occurred, and most of these shooters are or were at one time on one or more of these kinds of medications.


----------



## ChrisL

kaz said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US has a higher incarceration rate than you do
> 
> The US has more crime than you do.
> 
> Oh my fing God, that's brilliant.  You're a genius.  Our countries are not the same.  Damn, I wish I'd realized that.  Oh wait, I did.  You didn't know that ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't an insight. I was asked a question and answered it. Nothing more. Nothing less.
> 
> The US has shit drug and prostitution laws for a start. Get those sorted and your incarceration rate would halve. And the tax bill associated with that. THen again, you have private prisons, so there is a driver right there for people to be incarcerated. Especially if you are a shareholder in that prison company and you give judges back handers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I agree on the drugs and prostitution.
> 
> The thing is that you keep arguing we should just pass laws.  You really don't address that we are very different country.  We have a million illegal aliens entering our country.  And we have no southern border.  The drug dealers who already exist can import guns.  Think about it.
> 
> We also have 300 million guns.  All our gun laws are doing is making it easier for mass shooters.  And each one tries to outdo the last one and no one has guns to stop them.  Gun owners are overwhelmingly good people who learn to use them safely.  And the ones who aren't can get them anyway.  I know, I came from there even though I've lived my adult life in urban areas.
> 
> Australia is like NZ both in demographics and in that you have no borders or millions of illegal aliens, drugs and guns flowing freely in.  To just say gun laws is so shallow.  And it's clearly not working, and you don't address that either.
> 
> The Washington Navy yard was the epitome example of the stupidity of our laws where people who owned and knew how to use them were prohibited from having them and died because of it
Click to expand...


There have been more and more and more gun control laws and yet more and more and more violence as well.  That is because guns don't cause people to hate and want to kill other people.


----------



## kaz

AVG-JOE said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor Grump likes to pretend everyone lives a small population homogeneous country with no international borders like he does.  I mean, what works in Mayberry RFD will work everywhere, right?
> 
> He's not interested at all in learning anything about the United States and how it's different than New Zealand.  Just lecturing us how they do it and assuming it would work here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by a friend of mine in Sydney, who is a New Yorker. He wondered in his post that maybe the reason wasn't guns, maybe it was the water....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That tells us what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176952
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Australian gun crime is going up....our gun crime is going down......they have almost had numerous mass public shootings....the only thing that kept them from being mass public shootings...the shooter chose not to shoot more people, or he was a bad shot.........
> 
> It is a lie that Australian gun control stopped their mass shootings, or their gun crime......don't believe it...
> 
> Keep in mind...whenever an anti gunner claims Australian gun laws stopped their mass public shootings...ask them how their gun laws stopped these shootings from becoming mass public shootings...since the shooter had guns in a public place and was shooting people........
> 
> Timeline of major crimes in Australia - Wikipedia
> 
> 16 January 1998 to 15 June 2009 – Melbourne gangland killings – A series of 35 murders of crime figures and their associates that began with the slaying of Alphonse Gangitano in his home, most likely by Jason Moran, the latest victim being Des Moran who was murdered in Ascot Vale on 15 June 2009.
> 3 August 1999 – La Trobe University shooting – Jonathan Brett Horrocks walked into the cafeteria at La Trobe university in Melbourne, Victoria, armed with a 38-calibre revolver handgun and opened fire, killing cafeteria manager Leon Capraro and wounding a woman who was a student at the university.
> *21st century[edit]*
> *2000s[edit]*
> 
> 13 March 2000 – Millewa State Forest Murders – Barbara and Stephen Brooks and Stacie Willoughby were found dead, all three having been shot execution style and left in the forest.[62][63]
> 16 July 2001 – Peter James Knight, an anti-abortion activist, walked into an abortion clinic in East Melbourne armed with a rifle. Knight shot dead security guard Stephen Gordon Rogers and was later overpowered by staff in the abortion clinic. After his arrest, Knight was charged and convicted of murder. He was sentenced to life in prison.
> 26 May 2002 – A Vietnamese man walked into a Vietnamese wedding reception in Cabramatta Sydney, New South Wales armed with a handgun and opened fire wounding seven people.
> 14 October 2002 – Dr. Margret Tobin, the South Australian head of Mental Health Services, was shot dead by Jean Eric Gassy as she walked out of a lift in her office building.
> 21 October 2002 – Monash University shooting – Huan Xiang opened fire in a tutorial room, killing two and injuring five.
> 25 October 2003 – Greenacre double murder – A man and a woman are shot dead in a house in the suburb of Greenacre, Sydney which was the result of a feud between two Middle Eastern crime families. Twenty-four-year-old Ziad Abdulrazak was shot 10 times in the chest and head and 22-year-old Mervat Hamka was shot twice in the neck while she slept in her bedroom. Up to 100 shots were fired into the house by four men who were later arrested and convicted of the murders.
> 18 February 2006 – Cardross Hit and Run – Thomas Graham Towle crashed his car at high speed into a group of 13 teenagers, killing six and injuring seven near the town ofCardross, Victoria.[73]
> 18 June 2007 – Melbourne CBD shooting – Christopher Wayne Hudson opened fire on three people, killing one and seriously wounding two others who intervened when Hudson was assaulting his girlfriend at a busy Melbourne intersection during the morning peak. He gave himself up to police in Wallan, Victoria on 20 June.[75]
> 
> An expidited list.....
> 
> Here is a list of shootings in Australia...notice, they are all after they banned and confiscated guns...tell me....how did Australian gun laws stop these from becoming mass shootings?
> 
> I will quote a few....read the rest....
> 
> Timeline of major crimes in Australia - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 3 August 1999 – La Trobe University shooting – Jonathan Brett Horrocks walked into the cafeteria in La Trobe university in Melbourne Victoria armed with a 38 caliber revolver handgun and opened fire killing Leon Capraro the boss and manager off the cafeteria and wounding a woman who was a student at the university.
> If he had decided to keep shooting...would Australian gun laws have kept this from being a mass shooting?
> Tell me...this doesn't count as a mass shooting...only because more of the victims didn't die...7 people shot......did Australian gun laws stop it from being a mass shooting?
> 
> 26 May 2002 – A Vietnamese man walked into a Vietnamese wedding reception in Cabramatta Sydney, New South Wales armed with a handgun and opened fire wounding seven people.
> Another one.....this shooter couldn't clear his rifle...so he only killed 2...the new standard for a mass shooting incident is 3 dead victims...so how did Australian gun laws keep this from being a mass shooting...rather than just dumb luck....?
> 
> 21 October 2002 – Monash University shooting – Huan Xiang opened fire in a tutorial room, killing two and injuring five.
> And had this guy decided to keep shooting.....would Australian gun laws have stopped him?  And kept this from being a mass shooting?
> 
> 
> 18 June 2007 – Melbourne CBD shooting – Christopher Wayne Hudson opened fire on three people, killing one and seriously wounding two others who intervened when Hudson was assaulting his girlfriend at a busy Melbourne intersection during the morning peak. He gave himself up to police in Wallan, Victoria on 20 June.[71]
> Can you see that CNN's article is just wrong....that it implies that Australian gun control has ended their mass shootings...and that that is a lie?
> 
> And more....
> 
> 
> 28 April 2011 – 2011 Hectorville siege – Donato Anthony Corbo shot dead Kobus and Annetjie Snyman and their son-in-law Luc Mombers and seriously wounded Mr Mombers' 14-year-old son Marcel and a police officer at Hectorville, South Australia before being arrested after an eight-hour stand off.
> 
> 
> 28 April 2012 – A man opened fire in a busy shopping mall in Robina on the Gold Coast shooting Bandidos bikie Jacques Teamo. A woman who was an innocent bystander was also injured from a shotgun blast to the leg. Neither of the victims died, but the incident highlighted the recent increase in gun crime across major Australian cities including Sydney, Brisbane and Adelaide.[_citation needed_]
> this guy actually went into a mall......with a gun......after they banned and confiscated them...so tell me how this doesn't show that the CNN article is a lie....
> 
> 8 March 2013 – Queen Street mall siege – Lee Matthew Hiller entered the shopping mall on Queen Street Brisbane Queensland armed with a revolver and threatened shoppers and staff with the revolver, causing a 90-minute siege which ended when Hiller was shot and wounded in the arm by a police officer from the elite Specialist Emergency Response Team. Hiller was then later taken to hospital and was treated for his injury; he pleaded gulity to 20 charges and was sentenced to four-and-a-half years in jail with a non-parole period of two years and three months.[_citation needed_]
> How did Australian gun control laws keep this shooting from being a muslim terrorist mass shooting?   An immigrant to Australia got a gun in a country where they banned and confiscated them and now claim their gun control laws have stopped mass shootings...
> 
> 
> 15 December 2014 – 2014 Sydney hostage crisis – Seventeen people were taken hostage in a cafe in Martin Place, Sydney by Man Haron Monis. The hostage crisis was resolved in the early hours of 16 December, sixteen hours after it commenced, when armed police stormed the premises. Monis and two hostages were killed in the course of the crisis.[87]
> And how did Australian gun control keep this shooting from being a mass shooting?
> 
> 
> 10 September 2015 – A 49-year-old woman is shot dead in a Mc Donald's restaurant in Gold Coast by her 57-year-old ex partner, who then turned the gun on himself afterwards and shot himself dead.
> And had this kid walked into his school.....as a muslim immigrant and simply shot 3 kids....it would have been an act of muslim terrorism and a mass shooting ....again, luck saved Australia, not their gun control laws...
> 
> And how did Australian gun laws keep these muslim teenager from going to a school with this gun and shooting a bunch of students?
> 
> Sydney police HQ shooting linked to terrorism: police commissioner
> 
> The actions of the 15-year-old gunman who shot dead a New South Wales police civilian employee were an act of terrorism, police say.
> 
> The radicalised youth of Middle Eastern background has been named as Farhad Jabar Khalil Mohammad.
> 
> He killed the police employee, Curtis Cheng, as he was leaving police headquarters at Parramatta in Sydney's west around 4:30pm yesterday.
> 
> The offender then fired several more shots at officers as they emerged from the building to respond to the incident.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to give this wall of text marathon a freaking rest!
> 
> No one gives a shit about the UK or Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's simply not true.
> 
> It's not even an opinion worth defending and your extremism is failing you - even you care enough about the relevance of the "Australia Comparison" that you want to shut out discussion of it.
> 
> And I for one find comparisons and articles discussing how the rest of the world is dealing with similar issues is very relevant to the conversation.
> 
> 
> `​
Click to expand...


The point is that Australia is so fundamentally different than the US that it's difficult to learn anything useful from them.

They are advocating what we do now, gun laws.  And they clearly aren't working


----------



## Dirk the Daring

Dr Grump said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do know we have like 300 ,000,000
> Plus people right? What does Australia have 24 million?
> 
> We have more damn illegal Mexicans in America then the entire population of Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which has what to do with the point? *Illegals are more law abiding than your own citizens.*
> 
> And you are wrong. There are 10 million illegals in the US. Oz has 24 million.
Click to expand...


By the literal DEFINITION of the word 'illegal,' they are not.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Dirk the Daring said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do know we have like 300 ,000,000
> Plus people right? What does Australia have 24 million?
> 
> We have more damn illegal Mexicans in America then the entire population of Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which has what to do with the point? *Illegals are more law abiding than your own citizens.*
> 
> And you are wrong. There are 10 million illegals in the US. Oz has 24 million.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the literal DEFINITION of the word 'illegal,' they are not.
Click to expand...



Yes they are ilegals and no mater howward you try you can't change that


----------



## kaz

ChrisL said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US has a higher incarceration rate than you do
> 
> The US has more crime than you do.
> 
> Oh my fing God, that's brilliant.  You're a genius.  Our countries are not the same.  Damn, I wish I'd realized that.  Oh wait, I did.  You didn't know that ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't an insight. I was asked a question and answered it. Nothing more. Nothing less.
> 
> The US has shit drug and prostitution laws for a start. Get those sorted and your incarceration rate would halve. And the tax bill associated with that. THen again, you have private prisons, so there is a driver right there for people to be incarcerated. Especially if you are a shareholder in that prison company and you give judges back handers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I agree on the drugs and prostitution.
> 
> The thing is that you keep arguing we should just pass laws.  You really don't address that we are very different country.  We have a million illegal aliens entering our country.  And we have no southern border.  The drug dealers who already exist can import guns.  Think about it.
> 
> We also have 300 million guns.  All our gun laws are doing is making it easier for mass shooters.  And each one tries to outdo the last one and no one has guns to stop them.  Gun owners are overwhelmingly good people who learn to use them safely.  And the ones who aren't can get them anyway.  I know, I came from there even though I've lived my adult life in urban areas.
> 
> Australia is like NZ both in demographics and in that you have no borders or millions of illegal aliens, drugs and guns flowing freely in.  To just say gun laws is so shallow.  And it's clearly not working, and you don't address that either.
> 
> The Washington Navy yard was the epitome example of the stupidity of our laws where people who owned and knew how to use them were prohibited from having them and died because of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There have been more and more and more gun control laws and yet more and more and more violence as well.  That is because guns don't cause people to hate and want to kill other people.
Click to expand...


Yep.  Growing up outside Kalamazoo I lived in both semi-rural and semi-city areas.  The gun owners were very responsible people who teach their children to respect guns and use them safely.

As I mentioned before, I have a gun collection and even the ones I can't even buy ammo for, I check to see if they are loaded EVERY time I pick them up.  I was taught that, it's habit.  Now I'm working on putting down the toilet seat ...


----------



## Picaro

JoeB131 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the dozens of shootings each week in Black South Chicago?
> 
> I don't have time to answer any more of your Moon Bat stupidity this morning. I am on my way to the shooting range to shoot three of my AR-15s. God bless America. MAGA Baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know you need reassurance when these things happen, because you live in terror the rest of us might get fed up with your shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the goals Democrats are going for; they want it where their street gangs become completely immune to criminal charges and arrest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we lock up 2 million people in this country, and we still have the worst crime rates in the world.  If locking them up was an answer, we'd be there already.
Click to expand...


And we obviously need to lock up a lot more; the crime rates go down when you arrest and lock up violent criminals, especially 'profiled' ones. Thanks for noticing locking up criminals works like a charm. Now, if we start deporting their support network, Democrats like yourself, black neighborhoods can be made a lot safer, as safe as mostly white neighborhoods, which are safer than Europe's statistically. But hey, ans long as it's blacks and latino criminals shooting up the neighborhoods, you're not only okay with that you want to make it far worse. this is why you and your ilk are low life POS gimps who need deporting.


----------



## Picaro

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just waiting to hear that he's DACA kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was adopted by an older couple. His Dad died when he was younger and Mom died recently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gotta wonder if anyone at the school bothered to get the counseling this kid clearly needed or if they just "washed their hands of him" by expelling him. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sicko mentality of those running the schools are major parts of the problem in  the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you figure that?
Click to expand...


How do you figure they aren't? You think amoral deviant mentally ill  lunatics should run their own asylums?


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> And yet you have zero idea how to accomplish that, so thanks



What thread have you been reading? Not only have I mentioned how to accomplish it on this thread, I have mentioned it on several threads on this board over the past 12 years.


----------



## Flash

I don't know why these stupid Moon Bats are so bent out of shape for the 17 tragic deaths in Florida yesterday.

Every day 3,000 American children are murdered by the policy of abortion on demand that these filthy Moon Bats love more than life itself.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Picaro said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just waiting to hear that he's DACA kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was adopted by an older couple. His Dad died when he was younger and Mom died recently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gotta wonder if anyone at the school bothered to get the counseling this kid clearly needed or if they just "washed their hands of him" by expelling him. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sicko mentality of those running the schools are major parts of the problem in  the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you figure that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you figure they aren't? You think amoral deviant mentally ill  lunatics should run their own asylums?
Click to expand...


Because I have worked in them for over 20 years!

The "bad" schools you people point out are on the liberal-dominated coasts or big city schools controlled by liberals.


----------



## ChrisL

Flash said:


> I don't know why these stupid Moon Bats are so bent out of shape for the 17 tragic deaths in Florida yesterday.
> 
> Every day 3,000 American children are murdered by the policy of abortion on demand that these filthy Moon Bats love more than life itself.



Well, maybe they are doing everyone a favor!  You wouldn't want them bringing children into the world and raising them, would you?


----------



## Picaro

Flash said:


> I don't know why these stupid Moon Bats are so bent out of shape for the 17 tragic deaths in Florida yesterday.
> 
> Every day 3,000 American children are murdered by the policy of abortion on demand that these filthy Moon Bats love more than life itself.



Indeed. As I pointed out earlier, it's a long term desensitization program, and with some 75% of households now without fathers as well, we have a Progressive Paradise in the making here, and the vanguard is indoctrinated education 'professionals' who are allowed to experiment on kids with the latest pseudo-scientific psychological fads that get invented nearly daily by sicko mentally ill deviants in the laughably named' mental health professionals' and assorted ' education professionals', many whom are clearly nutjobs and poorly educated themselves.

If you can sell the routine slaughter of babies by the 10's of millions, there is not much else to act as a brake on any other acts of mindless self-indulgence one wants to engage in; any whim is considered valid in a culture with that mentality.


----------



## ChrisL

Flash said:


> I don't know why these stupid Moon Bats are so bent out of shape for the 17 tragic deaths in Florida yesterday.
> 
> Every day 3,000 American children are murdered by the policy of abortion on demand that these filthy Moon Bats love more than life itself.


----------



## Picaro

ChrisL said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why these stupid Moon Bats are so bent out of shape for the 17 tragic deaths in Florida yesterday.
> 
> Every day 3,000 American children are murdered by the policy of abortion on demand that these filthy Moon Bats love more than life itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe they are doing everyone a favor!  You wouldn't want them bringing children into the world and raising them, would you?
Click to expand...


Or maybe we can go back to the idea, strange as it may seem to modern thought processes, that people need to be taught self-control and self-discipline and be able to do that themselves, and those that can't or won't get removed until they can get through a day without annoying others just because they can.Adult people who try to bring their peacock 'support animals' on passenger sections of airplanes, for instance, need to be immediately tazed, drugged, and put on a tramp freighter to the Philippines or somewhere, and refused permission to come back, not indulged with a bunch of hand wringing and lawsuits from ambulance chasing vermin. Women who can't say no, or don't want to keep their legs closed, don't need to be able to murder a baby just because abortions are cheap and convenient. they are almost entirely unnecessary, for one, except in the minds of idiots.


----------



## ChrisL

You've got to hand it to those passengers.  They tolerated that screaming little banshee for 8 hours and he walked out of that airplane alive!  Lol!  They deserve a cash award.


----------



## Faun

MindWars said:


> View attachment 176980
> 
> 
> Evil Liberals Hurl Insults to Father of Florida Shooting Victim — Because He's a Trump Supporter!


That's as believable as your claim...

... the shooter's name is Nicolas Cruz

... the shooter is a registered Democrat

... the shooter was wearing a communist t-shirt

... the shooter is with Antifa

You're wrong so much, and you continue to post from unreliable sites, who can believe anything you post?


----------



## ChrisL

Picaro said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why these stupid Moon Bats are so bent out of shape for the 17 tragic deaths in Florida yesterday.
> 
> Every day 3,000 American children are murdered by the policy of abortion on demand that these filthy Moon Bats love more than life itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe they are doing everyone a favor!  You wouldn't want them bringing children into the world and raising them, would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe we can go back to the idea, strange as it may seem to modern thought processes, that people need to be taught self-control and self-discipline and be able to do that themselves, and those that can't or won't get removed until they can get through a day without annoying others just because they can.Adult people who try to bring their peacock 'support animals' on passenger sections of airplanes, for instance, need to be immediately tazed, drugged, and put on a tramp freighter to the Philippines or somewhere, and refused permission to come back, not indulged with a bunch of hand wringing and lawsuits from ambulance chasing vermin. Women who can't say no, or don't want to keep their legs closed, don't need to be able to murder a baby just because abortions are cheap and convenient. they are almost entirely unnecessary, for one, except in the minds of idiots.
Click to expand...


Mmm.  Yeah.  In a world where people go into schools and gun down children, lol.  What are you going to do to control someone's child who you don't even know on a day to day basis?  You don't even KNOW what is going on in that household.  Let's try to be realistic and realize that we can't control other people's behaviors unless we want to throw them in jail!


----------



## ChrisL

That kid probably has some serious problems himself.  Any child who would scream for an entire 8 hour flight is . . . not healthy.  My son was such a sweetie at that age.  He would have been trying to entertain people and make them laugh.  I feel quite fortunate, I must say.  Lol.


----------



## Picaro

ChrisL said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why these stupid Moon Bats are so bent out of shape for the 17 tragic deaths in Florida yesterday.
> 
> Every day 3,000 American children are murdered by the policy of abortion on demand that these filthy Moon Bats love more than life itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe they are doing everyone a favor!  You wouldn't want them bringing children into the world and raising them, would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe we can go back to the idea, strange as it may seem to modern thought processes, that people need to be taught self-control and self-discipline and be able to do that themselves, and those that can't or won't get removed until they can get through a day without annoying others just because they can.Adult people who try to bring their peacock 'support animals' on passenger sections of airplanes, for instance, need to be immediately tazed, drugged, and put on a tramp freighter to the Philippines or somewhere, and refused permission to come back, not indulged with a bunch of hand wringing and lawsuits from ambulance chasing vermin. Women who can't say no, or don't want to keep their legs closed, don't need to be able to murder a baby just because abortions are cheap and convenient. they are almost entirely unnecessary, for one, except in the minds of idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mmm.  Yeah.  In a world where people go into schools and gun down children, lol.  What are you going to do to control someone's child who you don't even know on a day to day basis?  You don't even KNOW what is going on in that household.  Let's try to be realistic and realize that we can't control other people's behaviors unless we want to throw them in jail!
Click to expand...


No surprise you don't get the point, nor want to; it might create the notion there is no instant fix and we would be wrong to interfere with anything anybody wants to do, just because they felt like it at the time. By the trendy standards of right and left wing morality and social principles, the only thing this kid did wrong was get caught.


----------



## ChrisL

Picaro said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why these stupid Moon Bats are so bent out of shape for the 17 tragic deaths in Florida yesterday.
> 
> Every day 3,000 American children are murdered by the policy of abortion on demand that these filthy Moon Bats love more than life itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe they are doing everyone a favor!  You wouldn't want them bringing children into the world and raising them, would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe we can go back to the idea, strange as it may seem to modern thought processes, that people need to be taught self-control and self-discipline and be able to do that themselves, and those that can't or won't get removed until they can get through a day without annoying others just because they can.Adult people who try to bring their peacock 'support animals' on passenger sections of airplanes, for instance, need to be immediately tazed, drugged, and put on a tramp freighter to the Philippines or somewhere, and refused permission to come back, not indulged with a bunch of hand wringing and lawsuits from ambulance chasing vermin. Women who can't say no, or don't want to keep their legs closed, don't need to be able to murder a baby just because abortions are cheap and convenient. they are almost entirely unnecessary, for one, except in the minds of idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mmm.  Yeah.  In a world where people go into schools and gun down children, lol.  What are you going to do to control someone's child who you don't even know on a day to day basis?  You don't even KNOW what is going on in that household.  Let's try to be realistic and realize that we can't control other people's behaviors unless we want to throw them in jail!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No surprise you don't get the point, nor want to; it might create the notion there is no instant fix and we would be wrong to interfere with anything anybody wants to do, just because they felt like it at the time.
Click to expand...


Create what, where?  Huh?  

There is nothing you can do about how someone else is raising their child unless you are going to go live with them 24/7!  Duh!  Some "parents" even abuse and murder their own children!


----------



## Picaro

ChrisL said:


> That kid probably has some serious problems himself.  Any child who would scream for an entire 8 hour flight is . . . not healthy.  My son was such a sweetie at that age.  He would have been trying to entertain people and make them laugh.  I feel quite fortunate, I must say.  Lol.



Everybody is different; that woman merely thought whatever her kid wanted to do was just fine, and nobody else had any right to say anything about it, i..e a typical 'libertarian' mentality.


----------



## ChrisL

Anyways, that kid on the plane could definitely be a candidate for having some mental issues.  It can't be normal in any way for a child to scream like that for the whole 8 hours.


----------



## Picaro

ChrisL said:


> Create what, where?  Huh?
> 
> There is nothing you can do about how someone else is raising their child unless you are going to go live with them 24/7!  Duh!  Some "parents" even abuse and murder their own children!



Yes, there is something you can do about it. My grand[parents never allowed that sort crap from their kids, nor my parents with us, nor us with our kids, and they also had zero problems with getting other people to shut their kids up, either, not in the least bashful about it, and most around would also get involved. It's sad how brainwashed people are these days, completely stupid.


----------



## ChrisL

Picaro said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That kid probably has some serious problems himself.  Any child who would scream for an entire 8 hour flight is . . . not healthy.  My son was such a sweetie at that age.  He would have been trying to entertain people and make them laugh.  I feel quite fortunate, I must say.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody is different; that woman merely thought whatever her kid wanted to do was just fine, and nobody else had any right to say anything about it, i..e a typical 'libertarian' mentality.
Click to expand...


Not if your lifestyle is interfering with other people's lifestyles!  Nobody should have to be forced to sit on a planing with a screaming banshee for 8 hours!  That is just torture!


----------



## ChrisL

Picaro said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Create what, where?  Huh?
> 
> There is nothing you can do about how someone else is raising their child unless you are going to go live with them 24/7!  Duh!  Some "parents" even abuse and murder their own children!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is something you can do about it.
Click to expand...


Like what?  What are you going to do about it?


----------



## ChrisL

I'm talking about REALISTIC solutions here too, not your silly tard fantasies that would never ever happen in reality land.  K?


----------



## ChrisL

Picaro said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Create what, where?  Huh?
> 
> There is nothing you can do about how someone else is raising their child unless you are going to go live with them 24/7!  Duh!  Some "parents" even abuse and murder their own children!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is something you can do about it. My grand[parents never allowed that sort crap from their kids, nor my parents with us, nor us with our kids, and they also had zero problems with getting other people to shut their kids up, either, not in the least bashful about it, and most around would also get involved. It's sad how brainwashed people are these days, completely stupid.
Click to expand...


Yes?  And?  Your grandparents are not all the people in the world.  There are a LOT of ignorant asses in the world, and that is just the way it is and always has been.


----------



## Picaro

ChrisL said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Create what, where?  Huh?
> 
> There is nothing you can do about how someone else is raising their child unless you are going to go live with them 24/7!  Duh!  Some "parents" even abuse and murder their own children!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is something you can do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like what?  What are you going to do about it?
Click to expand...


I guarantee that kid would stop screaming, and that asshole woman would be falling all over herself to take care of the problem herself. If you lack the skills and fortitude to do anything but sit there like a Snowflake and let people abuse you then you deserve to suffer.


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you have zero idea how to accomplish that, so thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What thread have you been reading? Not only have I mentioned how to accomplish it on this thread, I have mentioned it on several threads on this board over the past 12 years.
Click to expand...


There are 1800 posts in this thread.  You got me, I didn't read every post


----------



## Picaro

ChrisL said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Create what, where?  Huh?
> 
> There is nothing you can do about how someone else is raising their child unless you are going to go live with them 24/7!  Duh!  Some "parents" even abuse and murder their own children!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is something you can do about it. My grand[parents never allowed that sort crap from their kids, nor my parents with us, nor us with our kids, and they also had zero problems with getting other people to shut their kids up, either, not in the least bashful about it, and most around would also get involved. It's sad how brainwashed people are these days, completely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes?  And?  Your grandparents are not all the people in the world.  There are a LOT of ignorant asses in the world, and that is just the way it is and always has been.
Click to expand...


And there are a lot who aren't, and the reason people let their kids annoy others like that woman did is because of assholes just like her indulging her.


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping guns from criminals - liberals, what is your plan?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no liberal, but this is my plan:
> 
> 1) Get rid of all semi auto/those capable of being converted to full auto guns
> 2) Compulsory back ground checks
> 3) Lock up underground gun dealers
> 4) License all gun owners
> 
> Only thing I definitely WOULDN'T do is register firearms. Waste of time.
Click to expand...


The site does have a search feature.

So tell me where I missed when I said your plan is for more gun laws as I said.

And what of these would have prevented the shooting in Florida?

And why would anyone say OK, now we don't need to allow anyone to carry a gun to protect themselves?

As for your plan

1) Get rid of all semi auto/those capable of being converted to full auto guns - he didn't do this in Florida and anyone with an internet connection can do it anyway

2) Compulsory back ground checks - We do that

3) Lock up underground gun dealers - you mean like we do drug dealers?  Wow, that plan's working

4) License all gun owners - Right, further restrict legal gun owners.  Psst, guess what.  It already worked.  None of the honest citizens had guns.  Good job.

Apparently criminals are different here than they are in Australia/NZ.  Our criminals don't follow laws like yours apparently do according to you.  Every proposal you make assumes shooters will follow the law


----------



## ChrisL

Picaro said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Create what, where?  Huh?
> 
> There is nothing you can do about how someone else is raising their child unless you are going to go live with them 24/7!  Duh!  Some "parents" even abuse and murder their own children!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is something you can do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like what?  What are you going to do about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guarantee that kid would stop screaming, and that asshole woman would be falling all over herself to take care of the problem herself. If you lack the skills and fortitude to do anything but sit there like a Snowflake and let people abuse you then you deserve to suffer.
Click to expand...


Aside from saying something to her or to the kid, what else could you do in such a situation?  REALISTICALLY, of course.  What if she or her kid said, "fuck you."  Then what?


----------



## ChrisL

They should have adult only flights so adults don't have to deal with other people's screaming brats for 8 hours.


----------



## Picaro

ChrisL said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Create what, where?  Huh?
> 
> There is nothing you can do about how someone else is raising their child unless you are going to go live with them 24/7!  Duh!  Some "parents" even abuse and murder their own children!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is something you can do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like what?  What are you going to do about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guarantee that kid would stop screaming, and that asshole woman would be falling all over herself to take care of the problem herself. If you lack the skills and fortitude to do anything but sit there like a Snowflake and let people abuse you then you deserve to suffer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aside from saying something to her or to the kid, what else could you do in such a situation?  REALISTICALLY, of course.  What if she or her kid said, "fuck you."  Then what?
Click to expand...


Well, I for one can scream louder and longer than any kid can, and so can my wife; and neither of us are intimidated by much, certainly not airline stewardesses, who should be doing their jobs instead of screwing off, and we actually enjoy running over lawyers as well, so there is that, and of course when a dozen or more other passengers do the right thing as well, amazingly such problems are taken care of really really fast.

And, I confess to enjoying the applause that follows, too.


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat. That is where the minority Democrat voting druggy welfare assholes live. The ones who elect filthy ass Democrats to take away their guns but yet get guns anyhow and shoot one another.
> 
> Here in Florida (as in many states) there are just as many (or more) people that don't live in the Democrat voting big city shitholes and own the majority of firearms in this country that very seldom commit the crimes that are so prevalent every day in the shitholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, then why do these mass shootings only seem to happen in nice white communities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the dozens of shootings each week in Black South Chicago?
> 
> I don't have time to answer any more of your Moon Bat stupidity this morning.  I am on my way to the shooting range to shoot three of my AR-15s.  God bless America.  MAGA Baby!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MAGA baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So he was attempting to set Trump and the conservatives up eh ??  Is that what your inference is here ???  Didn't work, because he was a fraud. Now if he was a leftist, then what have the leftist created now is the question ??
Click to expand...

Nope, he was not trying to set up Trump or conservatives. He IS a conservative who supports Trump.


----------



## kaz

ChrisL said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That kid probably has some serious problems himself.  Any child who would scream for an entire 8 hour flight is . . . not healthy.  My son was such a sweetie at that age.  He would have been trying to entertain people and make them laugh.  I feel quite fortunate, I must say.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody is different; that woman merely thought whatever her kid wanted to do was just fine, and nobody else had any right to say anything about it, i..e a typical 'libertarian' mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if your lifestyle is interfering with other people's lifestyles!  Nobody should have to be forced to sit on a planing with a screaming banshee for 8 hours!  That is just torture!
Click to expand...


Leftist ....

libertarian:  You can do whatever you want as long as you don't infringe on the right of others to do the same

leftist:  Oh, so you can do whatever you want

libertarian:  No, only if you're not infringing on the right of of others to do the same

leftist:  Oh, so you can do whatever you want

They hear what they want to hear, then the pretend everyone else hears the same thing they do


----------



## kaz

ChrisL said:


> They should have adult only flights so adults don't have to deal with other people's screaming brats for 8 hours.



Well, as a management consultant who flew for a living for a couple of decades, that didn't happen to me too often.  A few times.

The worst was a mother who was holding a kid in her lap vomiting for an hour.  I don't really know what she could have done


----------



## MindWars

Faun said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176980
> 
> 
> Evil Liberals Hurl Insults to Father of Florida Shooting Victim — Because He's a Trump Supporter!
> 
> 
> 
> That's as believable as your claim...
> 
> ... the shooter's name is Nicolas Cruz
> 
> ... the shooter is a registered Democrat
> 
> ... the shooter was wearing a communist t-shirt
> 
> ... the shooter is with Antifa
> 
> You're wrong so much, and you continue to post from unreliable sites, who can believe anything you post?
Click to expand...


You are pretty fkn stupid.


----------



## MindWars

*Gun control mania returns. While our hearts go out to victims of a Parkland high school shooting, would gun control make us safer or remove a vital defense against government tyranny and mass murder that killed over 100 MILLION people in totalitarian states in the 20th century?*


US Arms Prevented Democides Like Mao, Stalin, Hitler


----------



## toobfreak

beagle9 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No...actually, it is about fathers in the homes......single mothers, especially young teenage mothers.......notice...you had that dynamic in Sandy Hook, Vegas, and this one.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, even if both parents are physically there, that doesn't mean they are really "there" for their kids.  I think a lot of people just have kids because it's a status symbol or just something that is expected of them, and the kids are more like objects than people.  I was just looking at a video on another thread where a little boy freaked out screaming on an 8-hour airplane flight.  The mother had absolutely NO control over this child.  She wanted to rely on the iPad to do her child rearing for her.  Instead of sitting that child down and disciplining him properly, she wanted to just occupy his attention with something instead of using it as a teaching/learning experience for the child, and that is BIG problem I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *DOES ANYONE EVER STOP TO THINK* of the possible connection between all this school violence and other behavior problems and attitudes and kids 24/7 obsession with smartphones and games?  Kids are now being RAISED online in software and in chat-rooms.  Kids around here never even come outside to play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have. Also when kids are told in school their parents are wrong about the existing society does not help either. It disrespects the role only a parent can play in framing a reality based opinion for his/her child to emulate, or not. None is for lack of trying if the parent is responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A teacher has NO BUSINESS commenting on a child's home life or what his parents teach him----  stick to the reading, writing and math, and if my kid came home and told me I didn't know what I was talking about, was wrong or disrespected me because his school teacher TOLD HIM SO, I would beat the flying crap out of that teacher and they would never see or touch my kid again or I would sue the school and take him out of there and never pay another cent tax to that school district, after me and my kid had a "stiff" talk as well.  To be an effective parent, you must be the first and last and final word on everything in your kid's life or eyes otherwise you might as well just walk away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . But what if you were an abusive parent on drugs or an alcoholic ?? Would your post still ring true for all children or students that a teacher might try to help ?
Click to expand...


Is your school really the watchdogs of the community now?  Who the hell is this teacher to think it is their place to "help?"  Are they now community counselor?  Degreed in social psychology?   Ready to take your kids off of you at the slightest suspicion?  Who works for who?  I thought you sent your kids there to learn geography, history and science.  Do you really need one more government agency subtly snooping into your life?  I know I don't.  "Does your parents own any guns, son?  Do they ever hit you?  Does your parents drink?  Smoke?  Where'd you get that bruise on your leg, boy?  Anyone ever touch you funny?  Do you feel safe at home, junior?  Have your parents ever yelled at you?  Any "funny" people ever come to visit your folks?"

What next, someone checking to see what you get in the mail?  The kind of places you shop?  What about the kind of friends you keep?  Hobbies you have?  Why stop there----  let's put a fucking camera in the house to watch you day and night!  Where does it stop?  You know, the Soviets used to have neighborhood watchdogs who would "report" anyone they thought was a malcontent.  They got food for their trouble.  Turned out that if you got too hungry, you just had to "turn someone in" to get fed.  Pretty soon it was a popular job, I mean, why go hungry like the others?  Best you stayed on the "good side" of your neighbors.

The road to Orwell's 1984 is paved with good intentions.  People aren't perfect, but if your kids are not yours to raise as YOU see fit, best you can, then whose are they?  The school's?  The community?  You just get to pay for all of their costs to raise them.  Maybe that's the problem now, the schools are getting so deep into kid's heads, their lives, some kids just need to fight back------  take a gun to school.  Can you imagine being a kid and having the weight of this "big brother" pressing down on you as you helplessly go there everyday forced to deal with it and learn?

Obviously, if there is some real problem, if someone really needs help, it should eventually get its needs made felt, but no one can be all things to all people.  I grew up next door to a family where the kids were always getting yelled at and beaten.  We used to cringe.  I never needed that.  Those kids grew up to be solid gold.  Who were we to judge what worked for them or was needed?  It comes down to privacy, everyone deserves some personal privacy.  Not Big Brother.  It's not a perfect world and no one can make it one by making the world 1984.  It always starts with good intentions.


----------



## beagle9

kaz said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US has a higher incarceration rate than you do
> 
> The US has more crime than you do.
> 
> Oh my fing God, that's brilliant.  You're a genius.  Our countries are not the same.  Damn, I wish I'd realized that.  Oh wait, I did.  You didn't know that ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't an insight. I was asked a question and answered it. Nothing more. Nothing less.
> 
> The US has shit drug and prostitution laws for a start. Get those sorted and your incarceration rate would halve. And the tax bill associated with that. THen again, you have private prisons, so there is a driver right there for people to be incarcerated. Especially if you are a shareholder in that prison company and you give judges back handers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I agree on the drugs and prostitution.
> 
> The thing is that you keep arguing we should just pass laws.  You really don't address that we are very different country.  We have a million illegal aliens entering our country.  And we have no southern border.  The drug dealers who already exist can import guns.  Think about it.
> 
> We also have 300 million guns.  All our gun laws are doing is making it easier for mass shooters.  And each one tries to outdo the last one and no one has guns to stop them.  Gun owners are overwhelmingly good people who learn to use them safely.  And the ones who aren't can get them anyway.  I know, I came from there even though I've lived my adult life in urban areas.
> 
> Australia is like NZ both in demographics and in that you have no borders or millions of illegal aliens, drugs and guns flowing freely in.  To just say gun laws is so shallow.  And it's clearly not working, and you don't address that either.
> 
> The Washington Navy yard was the epitome example of the stupidity of our laws where people who owned and knew how to use them were prohibited from having them and died because of it
Click to expand...




TheGreatGatsby said:


>


. *SECURE THE SCHOOL BORDERS !!*

Secure the points or entry and exit to all U.S. schools, and do it with metal detectors, barriers, and armed gaurds.  No one in or out without being processed through these check points. 

It can be done, and it can be done without it looking or feeling like a prison system.


----------



## beagle9

toobfreak said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, even if both parents are physically there, that doesn't mean they are really "there" for their kids.  I think a lot of people just have kids because it's a status symbol or just something that is expected of them, and the kids are more like objects than people.  I was just looking at a video on another thread where a little boy freaked out screaming on an 8-hour airplane flight.  The mother had absolutely NO control over this child.  She wanted to rely on the iPad to do her child rearing for her.  Instead of sitting that child down and disciplining him properly, she wanted to just occupy his attention with something instead of using it as a teaching/learning experience for the child, and that is BIG problem I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DOES ANYONE EVER STOP TO THINK* of the possible connection between all this school violence and other behavior problems and attitudes and kids 24/7 obsession with smartphones and games?  Kids are now being RAISED online in software and in chat-rooms.  Kids around here never even come outside to play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have. Also when kids are told in school their parents are wrong about the existing society does not help either. It disrespects the role only a parent can play in framing a reality based opinion for his/her child to emulate, or not. None is for lack of trying if the parent is responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A teacher has NO BUSINESS commenting on a child's home life or what his parents teach him----  stick to the reading, writing and math, and if my kid came home and told me I didn't know what I was talking about, was wrong or disrespected me because his school teacher TOLD HIM SO, I would beat the flying crap out of that teacher and they would never see or touch my kid again or I would sue the school and take him out of there and never pay another cent tax to that school district, after me and my kid had a "stiff" talk as well.  To be an effective parent, you must be the first and last and final word on everything in your kid's life or eyes otherwise you might as well just walk away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . But what if you were an abusive parent on drugs or an alcoholic ?? Would your post still ring true for all children or students that a teacher might try to help ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is your school really the watchdogs of the community now?  Who the hell is this teacher to think it is their place to "help?"  Are they now community counselor?  Degreed in social psychology?   Ready to take your kids off of you at the slightest suspicion?  Who works for who?  I thought you sent your kids there to learn geography, history and science.  Do you really need one more government agency subtly snooping into your life?  I know I don't.  "Does your parents own any guns, son?  Do they ever hit you?  Does your parents drink?  Smoke?  Where'd you get that bruise on your leg, boy?  Anyone ever touch you funny?  Do you feel safe at home, junior?  Have your parents ever yelled at you?  Any "funny" people ever come to visit your folks?"
> 
> What next, someone checking to see what you get in the mail?  The kind of places you shop?  What about the kind of friends you keep?  Hobbies you have?  Why stop there----  let's put a fucking camera in the house to watch you day and night!  Where does it stop?  You know, the Soviets used to have neighborhood watchdogs who would "report" anyone they thought was a malcontent.  They got food for their trouble.  Turned out that if you got too hungry, you just had to "turn someone in" to get fed.  Pretty soon it was a popular job, I mean, why go hungry like the others?  Best you stayed on the "good side" of your neighbors.
> 
> The road to Orwell's 1984 is paved with good intentions.  People aren't perfect, but if your kids are not yours to raise as YOU see fit, best you can, then whose are they?  The school's?  The community?  You just get to pay for all of their costs to raise them.  Maybe that's the problem now, the schools are getting so deep into kid's heads, their lives, some kids just need to fight back------  take a gun to school.  Can you imagine being a kid and having the weight of this "big brother" pressing down on you as you helplessly go there everyday forced to deal with it and learn?
> 
> Obviously, if there is some real problem, if someone really needs help, it should eventually get its needs made felt, but no one can be all things to all people.  I grew up next door to a family where the kids were always getting yelled at and beaten.  We used to cringe.  I never needed that.  Those kids grew up to be solid gold.  Who were we to judge what worked for them or was needed?  It comes down to privacy, everyone deserves some personal privacy.  Not Big Brother.  It's not a perfect world and no one can make it one by making the world 1984.  It always starts with good intentions.
Click to expand...

. 1984 is already here brother.... Your attitude is a bit late.... Sad situation in America today.


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat. That is where the minority Democrat voting druggy welfare assholes live. The ones who elect filthy ass Democrats to take away their guns but yet get guns anyhow and shoot one another.
> 
> Here in Florida (as in many states) there are just as many (or more) people that don't live in the Democrat voting big city shitholes and own the majority of firearms in this country that very seldom commit the crimes that are so prevalent every day in the shitholes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, then why do these mass shootings only seem to happen in nice white communities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the dozens of shootings each week in Black South Chicago?
> 
> I don't have time to answer any more of your Moon Bat stupidity this morning.  I am on my way to the shooting range to shoot three of my AR-15s.  God bless America.  MAGA Baby!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MAGA baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So he was attempting to set Trump and the conservatives up eh ??  Is that what your inference is here ???  Didn't work, because he was a fraud. Now if he was a leftist, then what have the leftist created now is the question ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, he was not trying to set up Trump or conservatives. He IS a conservative who supports Trump.
Click to expand...

. Prove it !!


----------



## Faun

MindWars said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176980
> 
> 
> Evil Liberals Hurl Insults to Father of Florida Shooting Victim — Because He's a Trump Supporter!
> 
> 
> 
> That's as believable as your claim...
> 
> ... the shooter's name is Nicolas Cruz
> 
> ... the shooter is a registered Democrat
> 
> ... the shooter was wearing a communist t-shirt
> 
> ... the shooter is with Antifa
> 
> You're wrong so much, and you continue to post from unreliable sites, who can believe anything you post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are pretty fkn stupid.
Click to expand...

LOL 

You know how much that bothers me coming from you, right? 

What a pity you couldn’t refute anything I said though. Now *that* would have bothered me.


----------



## MarcATL

basquebromance said:


> Florida is a state drowning in guns. thanks in large part to people like Gov. Rick Scott.


Yep.

Sent from my SM-T587P using Tapatalk


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

beagle9 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US has a higher incarceration rate than you do
> 
> The US has more crime than you do.
> 
> Oh my fing God, that's brilliant.  You're a genius.  Our countries are not the same.  Damn, I wish I'd realized that.  Oh wait, I did.  You didn't know that ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't an insight. I was asked a question and answered it. Nothing more. Nothing less.
> 
> The US has shit drug and prostitution laws for a start. Get those sorted and your incarceration rate would halve. And the tax bill associated with that. THen again, you have private prisons, so there is a driver right there for people to be incarcerated. Especially if you are a shareholder in that prison company and you give judges back handers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I agree on the drugs and prostitution.
> 
> The thing is that you keep arguing we should just pass laws.  You really don't address that we are very different country.  We have a million illegal aliens entering our country.  And we have no southern border.  The drug dealers who already exist can import guns.  Think about it.
> 
> We also have 300 million guns.  All our gun laws are doing is making it easier for mass shooters.  And each one tries to outdo the last one and no one has guns to stop them.  Gun owners are overwhelmingly good people who learn to use them safely.  And the ones who aren't can get them anyway.  I know, I came from there even though I've lived my adult life in urban areas.
> 
> Australia is like NZ both in demographics and in that you have no borders or millions of illegal aliens, drugs and guns flowing freely in.  To just say gun laws is so shallow.  And it's clearly not working, and you don't address that either.
> 
> The Washington Navy yard was the epitome example of the stupidity of our laws where people who owned and knew how to use them were prohibited from having them and died because of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . *SECURE THE SCHOOL BORDERS !!*
> 
> Secure the points or entry and exit to all U.S. schools, and do it with metal detectors, barriers, and armed gaurds.  No one in or out without being processed through these check points.
> 
> It can be done, and it can be done without it looking or feeling like a prison system.
Click to expand...


For those of you who are big metal detector fans, let me tell you my story.

I went to a job interview at the area VA headquarters last week.  There are armed security guards, pass cards, and x-ray machine at the entrance.  I carefully removed my wallet, keys, cell phone and notebook and placed them on the conveyor.  It took about 10 seconds.  When I stepped through the metal detector, guess what?  It went off.

I was directed to stand on some footprints and the guard went over me with the hand wand.  My sport coat buttons went off on each arm, my wrist watch (plastic BTW), every button down the front, my belt buckle, my zipper in my pants, and for some reason it alarmed on both of my ankles, despite there being nothing there to alarm.  I was wanded front and back, had to raise my hands above my head so the buttons could be checked, the guard then hand checked my beltline all the way around and I had to pull my pant legs up to show I had nothing around my ankles.  That took at least 3 minutes.

Imagine having to do the same thing to 4000 high school students in about a 20 minute period of time.  Think it can be done?  Not a chance!  Numbers don't lie!


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you have zero idea how to accomplish that, so thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What thread have you been reading? Not only have I mentioned how to accomplish it on this thread, I have mentioned it on several threads on this board over the past 12 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are 1800 posts in this thread.  You got me, I didn't read every post
Click to expand...


Not my problem..;oP


----------



## Dr Grump

beagle9 said:


> *SECURE THE SCHOOL BORDERS !!*
> 
> Secure the points or entry and exit to all U.S. schools, and do it with metal detectors, barriers, and armed gaurds.  No one in or out without being processed through these check points.
> 
> It can be done, and it can be done without it looking or feeling like a prison system.



Yay!! And which country claims to be the freest of them all...RATFLMAO!!!


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, then why do these mass shootings only seem to happen in nice white communities?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the dozens of shootings each week in Black South Chicago?
> 
> I don't have time to answer any more of your Moon Bat stupidity this morning.  I am on my way to the shooting range to shoot three of my AR-15s.  God bless America.  MAGA Baby!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MAGA baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So he was attempting to set Trump and the conservatives up eh ??  Is that what your inference is here ???  Didn't work, because he was a fraud. Now if he was a leftist, then what have the leftist created now is the question ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, he was not trying to set up Trump or conservatives. He IS a conservative who supports Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Prove it !!
Click to expand...

He insults Muslims... he’s donning a MAGA cap... guns get him sportin’ wood... it’s reported he hangs with a white supremist group... and you can’t find anything Liberal about him.


----------



## MindWars

Faun said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176980
> 
> 
> Evil Liberals Hurl Insults to Father of Florida Shooting Victim — Because He's a Trump Supporter!
> 
> 
> 
> That's as believable as your claim...
> 
> ... the shooter's name is Nicolas Cruz
> 
> ... the shooter is a registered Democrat
> 
> ... the shooter was wearing a communist t-shirt
> 
> ... the shooter is with Antifa
> 
> You're wrong so much, and you continue to post from unreliable sites, who can believe anything you post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are pretty fkn stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You know how much that bothers me coming from you, right?
> 
> What a pity you couldn’t refute anything I said though. Now *that* would have bothered me.
Click to expand...


Like it was said before you are pretty fkn stupid.   lol


----------



## TheGreenHornet

beagle9 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US has a higher incarceration rate than you do
> 
> The US has more crime than you do.
> 
> Oh my fing God, that's brilliant.  You're a genius.  Our countries are not the same.  Damn, I wish I'd realized that.  Oh wait, I did.  You didn't know that ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't an insight. I was asked a question and answered it. Nothing more. Nothing less.
> 
> The US has shit drug and prostitution laws for a start. Get those sorted and your incarceration rate would halve. And the tax bill associated with that. THen again, you have private prisons, so there is a driver right there for people to be incarcerated. Especially if you are a shareholder in that prison company and you give judges back handers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I agree on the drugs and prostitution.
> 
> The thing is that you keep arguing we should just pass laws.  You really don't address that we are very different country.  We have a million illegal aliens entering our country.  And we have no southern border.  The drug dealers who already exist can import guns.  Think about it.
> 
> We also have 300 million guns.  All our gun laws are doing is making it easier for mass shooters.  And each one tries to outdo the last one and no one has guns to stop them.  Gun owners are overwhelmingly good people who learn to use them safely.  And the ones who aren't can get them anyway.  I know, I came from there even though I've lived my adult life in urban areas.
> 
> Australia is like NZ both in demographics and in that you have no borders or millions of illegal aliens, drugs and guns flowing freely in.  To just say gun laws is so shallow.  And it's clearly not working, and you don't address that either.
> 
> The Washington Navy yard was the epitome example of the stupidity of our laws where people who owned and knew how to use them were prohibited from having them and died because of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . *SECURE THE SCHOOL BORDERS !!*
> 
> Secure the points or entry and exit to all U.S. schools, and do it with metal detectors, barriers, and armed gaurds.  No one in or out without being processed through these check points.
> 
> It can be done, and it can be done without it looking or feeling like a prison system.
Click to expand...




beagle9 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US has a higher incarceration rate than you do
> 
> The US has more crime than you do.
> 
> Oh my fing God, that's brilliant.  You're a genius.  Our countries are not the same.  Damn, I wish I'd realized that.  Oh wait, I did.  You didn't know that ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't an insight. I was asked a question and answered it. Nothing more. Nothing less.
> 
> The US has shit drug and prostitution laws for a start. Get those sorted and your incarceration rate would halve. And the tax bill associated with that. THen again, you have private prisons, so there is a driver right there for people to be incarcerated. Especially if you are a shareholder in that prison company and you give judges back handers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I agree on the drugs and prostitution.
> 
> The thing is that you keep arguing we should just pass laws.  You really don't address that we are very different country.  We have a million illegal aliens entering our country.  And we have no southern border.  The drug dealers who already exist can import guns.  Think about it.
> 
> We also have 300 million guns.  All our gun laws are doing is making it easier for mass shooters.  And each one tries to outdo the last one and no one has guns to stop them.  Gun owners are overwhelmingly good people who learn to use them safely.  And the ones who aren't can get them anyway.  I know, I came from there even though I've lived my adult life in urban areas.
> 
> Australia is like NZ both in demographics and in that you have no borders or millions of illegal aliens, drugs and guns flowing freely in.  To just say gun laws is so shallow.  And it's clearly not working, and you don't address that either.
> 
> The Washington Navy yard was the epitome example of the stupidity of our laws where people who owned and knew how to use them were prohibited from having them and died because of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . *SECURE THE SCHOOL BORDERS !!*
> 
> Secure the points or entry and exit to all U.S. schools, and do it with metal detectors, barriers, and armed gaurds.  No one in or out without being processed through these check points.
> 
> It can be done, and it can be done without it looking or feeling like a prison system.
Click to expand...


At a tremendous cost and not even the best approach.....I would sanction arming school teachers or the ones who could be trained to handle a weapon in a competent mode...much more economical ...in fact it would be at a miniscule cost....but even more to the point there needs to be a study as to what motivates these school shooters.....the first thing that must be recognized is that it appears the majority of these shooter are the victims of bullies....thust the first thing that needs to be dealt with is all the bullying that is going on in schools...the schools have not dealt with that situation and until they do we will continue to see these bullied kids try and get revenge....in a lot of these cases if not most the teachers know who is bullied and they know who the bullies are...yet they do nothing.  This latest case even the FBI was notified about the threat this kid posed and they did nothing....so lots of people are dropping the ball....and this must be understood and remedied.  Unfotunately well meaning people mostly liberals are muddying their waters and with their supporters in the mainstream media have convinced a lot of gullible folks that guns are the problem....definitely not the main problem.  We could do a better job on weeding out the psychos ability to legally purchase weapons though.


----------



## Faun

MindWars said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176980
> 
> 
> Evil Liberals Hurl Insults to Father of Florida Shooting Victim — Because He's a Trump Supporter!
> 
> 
> 
> That's as believable as your claim...
> 
> ... the shooter's name is Nicolas Cruz
> 
> ... the shooter is a registered Democrat
> 
> ... the shooter was wearing a communist t-shirt
> 
> ... the shooter is with Antifa
> 
> You're wrong so much, and you continue to post from unreliable sites, who can believe anything you post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are pretty fkn stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You know how much that bothers me coming from you, right?
> 
> What a pity you couldn’t refute anything I said though. Now *that* would have bothered me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like it was said before you are pretty fkn stupid.   lol
Click to expand...

No, says *you*. But you’re a nobody who’s proven to fall for fake news every single time. And again, everyone of these points are evidence of fake news you’ve fallen for. Hell, even you know it which is why you resort to name calling in lieu of rebuttal — because you can’t deny falling for...

... the shooter's name is Nicolas Cruz

... the shooter is a registered Democrat

... the shooter was wearing a communist t-shirt

... the shooter is with Antifa


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

TheGreenHornet said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US has a higher incarceration rate than you do
> 
> The US has more crime than you do.
> 
> Oh my fing God, that's brilliant.  You're a genius.  Our countries are not the same.  Damn, I wish I'd realized that.  Oh wait, I did.  You didn't know that ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't an insight. I was asked a question and answered it. Nothing more. Nothing less.
> 
> The US has shit drug and prostitution laws for a start. Get those sorted and your incarceration rate would halve. And the tax bill associated with that. THen again, you have private prisons, so there is a driver right there for people to be incarcerated. Especially if you are a shareholder in that prison company and you give judges back handers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I agree on the drugs and prostitution.
> 
> The thing is that you keep arguing we should just pass laws.  You really don't address that we are very different country.  We have a million illegal aliens entering our country.  And we have no southern border.  The drug dealers who already exist can import guns.  Think about it.
> 
> We also have 300 million guns.  All our gun laws are doing is making it easier for mass shooters.  And each one tries to outdo the last one and no one has guns to stop them.  Gun owners are overwhelmingly good people who learn to use them safely.  And the ones who aren't can get them anyway.  I know, I came from there even though I've lived my adult life in urban areas.
> 
> Australia is like NZ both in demographics and in that you have no borders or millions of illegal aliens, drugs and guns flowing freely in.  To just say gun laws is so shallow.  And it's clearly not working, and you don't address that either.
> 
> The Washington Navy yard was the epitome example of the stupidity of our laws where people who owned and knew how to use them were prohibited from having them and died because of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . *SECURE THE SCHOOL BORDERS !!*
> 
> Secure the points or entry and exit to all U.S. schools, and do it with metal detectors, barriers, and armed gaurds.  No one in or out without being processed through these check points.
> 
> It can be done, and it can be done without it looking or feeling like a prison system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US has a higher incarceration rate than you do
> 
> The US has more crime than you do.
> 
> Oh my fing God, that's brilliant.  You're a genius.  Our countries are not the same.  Damn, I wish I'd realized that.  Oh wait, I did.  You didn't know that ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't an insight. I was asked a question and answered it. Nothing more. Nothing less.
> 
> The US has shit drug and prostitution laws for a start. Get those sorted and your incarceration rate would halve. And the tax bill associated with that. THen again, you have private prisons, so there is a driver right there for people to be incarcerated. Especially if you are a shareholder in that prison company and you give judges back handers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I agree on the drugs and prostitution.
> 
> The thing is that you keep arguing we should just pass laws.  You really don't address that we are very different country.  We have a million illegal aliens entering our country.  And we have no southern border.  The drug dealers who already exist can import guns.  Think about it.
> 
> We also have 300 million guns.  All our gun laws are doing is making it easier for mass shooters.  And each one tries to outdo the last one and no one has guns to stop them.  Gun owners are overwhelmingly good people who learn to use them safely.  And the ones who aren't can get them anyway.  I know, I came from there even though I've lived my adult life in urban areas.
> 
> Australia is like NZ both in demographics and in that you have no borders or millions of illegal aliens, drugs and guns flowing freely in.  To just say gun laws is so shallow.  And it's clearly not working, and you don't address that either.
> 
> The Washington Navy yard was the epitome example of the stupidity of our laws where people who owned and knew how to use them were prohibited from having them and died because of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . *SECURE THE SCHOOL BORDERS !!*
> 
> Secure the points or entry and exit to all U.S. schools, and do it with metal detectors, barriers, and armed gaurds.  No one in or out without being processed through these check points.
> 
> It can be done, and it can be done without it looking or feeling like a prison system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At a tremendous cost and not even the best approach.....I would sanction arming school teachers or the ones who could be trained to handle a weapon in a competent mode...much more economical ...in fact it would be at a miniscule cost....but even more to the point there needs to be a study as to what motivates these school shooters.....the first thing that must be recognized is that it appears the majority of these shooter are the victims of bullies....thust the first thing that needs to be dealt with is all the bullying that is going on in schools...the schools have not dealt with that situation and until they do we will continue to see these bullied kids try and get revenge....in a lot of these cases if not most the teachers know who is bullied and they know who the bullies are...yet they do nothing.  This latest case even the FBI was notified about the threat this kid posed and they did nothing....so lots of people are dropping the ball....and this must be understood and remedied.  Unfotunately well meaning people mostly liberals are muddying their waters and with their supporters in the mainstream media have convinced a lot of gullible folks that guns are the problem....definitely not the main problem.  We could do a better job on weeding out the psychos ability to legally purchase weapons though.
Click to expand...


There are lots of people saying the FBI should have done something! 

Everyone claims they have the power to impose their will on people who have not committed a crime.

What should they have done?

So far, I have yet to see anyone come up with a course of action for them other than, "They should have done something!"

As a freedom loving American, who sanctioned them to be the thought police?

Why doesn't someone explain just what you propose they should have done?


----------



## depotoo

*Local law enforcement: No ties between militia and Florida high school shooter*
Local law enforcement: No ties between militia and Florida high school shooter


Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like the dozens of shootings each week in Black South Chicago?
> 
> I don't have time to answer any more of your Moon Bat stupidity this morning.  I am on my way to the shooting range to shoot three of my AR-15s.  God bless America.  MAGA Baby!
> 
> 
> 
> MAGA baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . So he was attempting to set Trump and the conservatives up eh ??  Is that what your inference is here ???  Didn't work, because he was a fraud. Now if he was a leftist, then what have the leftist created now is the question ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, he was not trying to set up Trump or conservatives. He IS a conservative who supports Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Prove it !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He insults Muslims... he’s donning a MAGA cap... guns get him sportin’ wood... it’s reported he hangs with a white supremist group... and you can’t find anything Liberal about him.
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

They figured out in less than 24 hours that he was the one who posted he was going to be a professional school shooter after he did it, but not within a year of when he was reported.





Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US has a higher incarceration rate than you do
> 
> The US has more crime than you do.
> 
> Oh my fing God, that's brilliant.  You're a genius.  Our countries are not the same.  Damn, I wish I'd realized that.  Oh wait, I did.  You didn't know that ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't an insight. I was asked a question and answered it. Nothing more. Nothing less.
> 
> The US has shit drug and prostitution laws for a start. Get those sorted and your incarceration rate would halve. And the tax bill associated with that. THen again, you have private prisons, so there is a driver right there for people to be incarcerated. Especially if you are a shareholder in that prison company and you give judges back handers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I agree on the drugs and prostitution.
> 
> The thing is that you keep arguing we should just pass laws.  You really don't address that we are very different country.  We have a million illegal aliens entering our country.  And we have no southern border.  The drug dealers who already exist can import guns.  Think about it.
> 
> We also have 300 million guns.  All our gun laws are doing is making it easier for mass shooters.  And each one tries to outdo the last one and no one has guns to stop them.  Gun owners are overwhelmingly good people who learn to use them safely.  And the ones who aren't can get them anyway.  I know, I came from there even though I've lived my adult life in urban areas.
> 
> Australia is like NZ both in demographics and in that you have no borders or millions of illegal aliens, drugs and guns flowing freely in.  To just say gun laws is so shallow.  And it's clearly not working, and you don't address that either.
> 
> The Washington Navy yard was the epitome example of the stupidity of our laws where people who owned and knew how to use them were prohibited from having them and died because of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . *SECURE THE SCHOOL BORDERS !!*
> 
> Secure the points or entry and exit to all U.S. schools, and do it with metal detectors, barriers, and armed gaurds.  No one in or out without being processed through these check points.
> 
> It can be done, and it can be done without it looking or feeling like a prison system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US has a higher incarceration rate than you do
> 
> The US has more crime than you do.
> 
> Oh my fing God, that's brilliant.  You're a genius.  Our countries are not the same.  Damn, I wish I'd realized that.  Oh wait, I did.  You didn't know that ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't an insight. I was asked a question and answered it. Nothing more. Nothing less.
> 
> The US has shit drug and prostitution laws for a start. Get those sorted and your incarceration rate would halve. And the tax bill associated with that. THen again, you have private prisons, so there is a driver right there for people to be incarcerated. Especially if you are a shareholder in that prison company and you give judges back handers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I agree on the drugs and prostitution.
> 
> The thing is that you keep arguing we should just pass laws.  You really don't address that we are very different country.  We have a million illegal aliens entering our country.  And we have no southern border.  The drug dealers who already exist can import guns.  Think about it.
> 
> We also have 300 million guns.  All our gun laws are doing is making it easier for mass shooters.  And each one tries to outdo the last one and no one has guns to stop them.  Gun owners are overwhelmingly good people who learn to use them safely.  And the ones who aren't can get them anyway.  I know, I came from there even though I've lived my adult life in urban areas.
> 
> Australia is like NZ both in demographics and in that you have no borders or millions of illegal aliens, drugs and guns flowing freely in.  To just say gun laws is so shallow.  And it's clearly not working, and you don't address that either.
> 
> The Washington Navy yard was the epitome example of the stupidity of our laws where people who owned and knew how to use them were prohibited from having them and died because of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . *SECURE THE SCHOOL BORDERS !!*
> 
> Secure the points or entry and exit to all U.S. schools, and do it with metal detectors, barriers, and armed gaurds.  No one in or out without being processed through these check points.
> 
> It can be done, and it can be done without it looking or feeling like a prison system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At a tremendous cost and not even the best approach.....I would sanction arming school teachers or the ones who could be trained to handle a weapon in a competent mode...much more economical ...in fact it would be at a miniscule cost....but even more to the point there needs to be a study as to what motivates these school shooters.....the first thing that must be recognized is that it appears the majority of these shooter are the victims of bullies....thust the first thing that needs to be dealt with is all the bullying that is going on in schools...the schools have not dealt with that situation and until they do we will continue to see these bullied kids try and get revenge....in a lot of these cases if not most the teachers know who is bullied and they know who the bullies are...yet they do nothing.  This latest case even the FBI was notified about the threat this kid posed and they did nothing....so lots of people are dropping the ball....and this must be understood and remedied.  Unfotunately well meaning people mostly liberals are muddying their waters and with their supporters in the mainstream media have convinced a lot of gullible folks that guns are the problem....definitely not the main problem.  We could do a better job on weeding out the psychos ability to legally purchase weapons though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are lots of people saying the FBI should have done something!
> 
> Everyone claims they have the power to impose their will on people who have not committed a crime.
> 
> What should they have done?
> 
> So far, I have yet to see anyone come up with a course of action for them other than, "They should have done something!"
> 
> As a freedom loving American, who sanctioned them to be the thought police?
> 
> Why doesn't someone explain just what you propose they should have done?
Click to expand...


----------



## beagle9

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US has a higher incarceration rate than you do
> 
> The US has more crime than you do.
> 
> Oh my fing God, that's brilliant.  You're a genius.  Our countries are not the same.  Damn, I wish I'd realized that.  Oh wait, I did.  You didn't know that ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't an insight. I was asked a question and answered it. Nothing more. Nothing less.
> 
> The US has shit drug and prostitution laws for a start. Get those sorted and your incarceration rate would halve. And the tax bill associated with that. THen again, you have private prisons, so there is a driver right there for people to be incarcerated. Especially if you are a shareholder in that prison company and you give judges back handers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I agree on the drugs and prostitution.
> 
> The thing is that you keep arguing we should just pass laws.  You really don't address that we are very different country.  We have a million illegal aliens entering our country.  And we have no southern border.  The drug dealers who already exist can import guns.  Think about it.
> 
> We also have 300 million guns.  All our gun laws are doing is making it easier for mass shooters.  And each one tries to outdo the last one and no one has guns to stop them.  Gun owners are overwhelmingly good people who learn to use them safely.  And the ones who aren't can get them anyway.  I know, I came from there even though I've lived my adult life in urban areas.
> 
> Australia is like NZ both in demographics and in that you have no borders or millions of illegal aliens, drugs and guns flowing freely in.  To just say gun laws is so shallow.  And it's clearly not working, and you don't address that either.
> 
> The Washington Navy yard was the epitome example of the stupidity of our laws where people who owned and knew how to use them were prohibited from having them and died because of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . *SECURE THE SCHOOL BORDERS !!*
> 
> Secure the points or entry and exit to all U.S. schools, and do it with metal detectors, barriers, and armed gaurds.  No one in or out without being processed through these check points.
> 
> It can be done, and it can be done without it looking or feeling like a prison system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For those of you who are big metal detector fans, let me tell you my story.
> 
> I went to a job interview at the area VA headquarters last week.  There are armed security guards, pass cards, and x-ray machine at the entrance.  I carefully removed my wallet, keys, cell phone and notebook and placed them on the conveyor.  It took about 10 seconds.  When I stepped through the metal detector, guess what?  It went off.
> 
> I was directed to stand on some footprints and the guard went over me with the hand wand.  My sport coat buttons went off on each arm, my wrist watch (plastic BTW), every button down the front, my belt buckle, my zipper in my pants, and for some reason it alarmed on both of my ankles, despite there being nothing there to alarm.  I was wanded front and back, had to raise my hands above my head so the buttons could be checked, the guard then hand checked my beltline all the way around and I had to pull my pant legs up to show I had nothing around my ankles.  That took at least 3 minutes.
> 
> Imagine having to do the same thing to 4000 high school students in about a 20 minute period of time.  Think it can be done?  Not a chance!  Numbers don't lie!
Click to expand...

. Simple, if installed then proper attire would be recommended for the students to wear in order to speed up their entrance processing. Once trained up it would be routine without it being on the minds of students as a burden to have to deal with. These things can be done, and they should be done. No more excuses.. Our kids depend on us to make their environment safe.


----------



## beagle9

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US has a higher incarceration rate than you do
> 
> The US has more crime than you do.
> 
> Oh my fing God, that's brilliant.  You're a genius.  Our countries are not the same.  Damn, I wish I'd realized that.  Oh wait, I did.  You didn't know that ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't an insight. I was asked a question and answered it. Nothing more. Nothing less.
> 
> The US has shit drug and prostitution laws for a start. Get those sorted and your incarceration rate would halve. And the tax bill associated with that. THen again, you have private prisons, so there is a driver right there for people to be incarcerated. Especially if you are a shareholder in that prison company and you give judges back handers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I agree on the drugs and prostitution.
> 
> The thing is that you keep arguing we should just pass laws.  You really don't address that we are very different country.  We have a million illegal aliens entering our country.  And we have no southern border.  The drug dealers who already exist can import guns.  Think about it.
> 
> We also have 300 million guns.  All our gun laws are doing is making it easier for mass shooters.  And each one tries to outdo the last one and no one has guns to stop them.  Gun owners are overwhelmingly good people who learn to use them safely.  And the ones who aren't can get them anyway.  I know, I came from there even though I've lived my adult life in urban areas.
> 
> Australia is like NZ both in demographics and in that you have no borders or millions of illegal aliens, drugs and guns flowing freely in.  To just say gun laws is so shallow.  And it's clearly not working, and you don't address that either.
> 
> The Washington Navy yard was the epitome example of the stupidity of our laws where people who owned and knew how to use them were prohibited from having them and died because of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . *SECURE THE SCHOOL BORDERS !!*
> 
> Secure the points or entry and exit to all U.S. schools, and do it with metal detectors, barriers, and armed gaurds.  No one in or out without being processed through these check points.
> 
> It can be done, and it can be done without it looking or feeling like a prison system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US has a higher incarceration rate than you do
> 
> The US has more crime than you do.
> 
> Oh my fing God, that's brilliant.  You're a genius.  Our countries are not the same.  Damn, I wish I'd realized that.  Oh wait, I did.  You didn't know that ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't an insight. I was asked a question and answered it. Nothing more. Nothing less.
> 
> The US has shit drug and prostitution laws for a start. Get those sorted and your incarceration rate would halve. And the tax bill associated with that. THen again, you have private prisons, so there is a driver right there for people to be incarcerated. Especially if you are a shareholder in that prison company and you give judges back handers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I agree on the drugs and prostitution.
> 
> The thing is that you keep arguing we should just pass laws.  You really don't address that we are very different country.  We have a million illegal aliens entering our country.  And we have no southern border.  The drug dealers who already exist can import guns.  Think about it.
> 
> We also have 300 million guns.  All our gun laws are doing is making it easier for mass shooters.  And each one tries to outdo the last one and no one has guns to stop them.  Gun owners are overwhelmingly good people who learn to use them safely.  And the ones who aren't can get them anyway.  I know, I came from there even though I've lived my adult life in urban areas.
> 
> Australia is like NZ both in demographics and in that you have no borders or millions of illegal aliens, drugs and guns flowing freely in.  To just say gun laws is so shallow.  And it's clearly not working, and you don't address that either.
> 
> The Washington Navy yard was the epitome example of the stupidity of our laws where people who owned and knew how to use them were prohibited from having them and died because of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . *SECURE THE SCHOOL BORDERS !!*
> 
> Secure the points or entry and exit to all U.S. schools, and do it with metal detectors, barriers, and armed gaurds.  No one in or out without being processed through these check points.
> 
> It can be done, and it can be done without it looking or feeling like a prison system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At a tremendous cost and not even the best approach.....I would sanction arming school teachers or the ones who could be trained to handle a weapon in a competent mode...much more economical ...in fact it would be at a miniscule cost....but even more to the point there needs to be a study as to what motivates these school shooters.....the first thing that must be recognized is that it appears the majority of these shooter are the victims of bullies....thust the first thing that needs to be dealt with is all the bullying that is going on in schools...the schools have not dealt with that situation and until they do we will continue to see these bullied kids try and get revenge....in a lot of these cases if not most the teachers know who is bullied and they know who the bullies are...yet they do nothing.  This latest case even the FBI was notified about the threat this kid posed and they did nothing....so lots of people are dropping the ball....and this must be understood and remedied.  Unfotunately well meaning people mostly liberals are muddying their waters and with their supporters in the mainstream media have convinced a lot of gullible folks that guns are the problem....definitely not the main problem.  We could do a better job on weeding out the psychos ability to legally purchase weapons though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are lots of people saying the FBI should have done something!
> 
> Everyone claims they have the power to impose their will on people who have not committed a crime.
> 
> What should they have done?
> 
> So far, I have yet to see anyone come up with a course of action for them other than, "They should have done something!"
> 
> As a freedom loving American, who sanctioned them to be the thought police?
> 
> Why doesn't someone explain just what you propose they should have done?
Click to expand...

. They should have taken the statement seriously, and found out who wrote it, and once found they would have found the other more sinister side to the demon. They would have realized that he was serious when wrote that statement.


----------



## depotoo

He even posted the comment with his name and I heard a news report there are only 6 people in the country that spell it the way he does.





beagle9 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't an insight. I was asked a question and answered it. Nothing more. Nothing less.
> 
> The US has shit drug and prostitution laws for a start. Get those sorted and your incarceration rate would halve. And the tax bill associated with that. THen again, you have private prisons, so there is a driver right there for people to be incarcerated. Especially if you are a shareholder in that prison company and you give judges back handers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I agree on the drugs and prostitution.
> 
> The thing is that you keep arguing we should just pass laws.  You really don't address that we are very different country.  We have a million illegal aliens entering our country.  And we have no southern border.  The drug dealers who already exist can import guns.  Think about it.
> 
> We also have 300 million guns.  All our gun laws are doing is making it easier for mass shooters.  And each one tries to outdo the last one and no one has guns to stop them.  Gun owners are overwhelmingly good people who learn to use them safely.  And the ones who aren't can get them anyway.  I know, I came from there even though I've lived my adult life in urban areas.
> 
> Australia is like NZ both in demographics and in that you have no borders or millions of illegal aliens, drugs and guns flowing freely in.  To just say gun laws is so shallow.  And it's clearly not working, and you don't address that either.
> 
> The Washington Navy yard was the epitome example of the stupidity of our laws where people who owned and knew how to use them were prohibited from having them and died because of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . *SECURE THE SCHOOL BORDERS !!*
> 
> Secure the points or entry and exit to all U.S. schools, and do it with metal detectors, barriers, and armed gaurds.  No one in or out without being processed through these check points.
> 
> It can be done, and it can be done without it looking or feeling like a prison system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't an insight. I was asked a question and answered it. Nothing more. Nothing less.
> 
> The US has shit drug and prostitution laws for a start. Get those sorted and your incarceration rate would halve. And the tax bill associated with that. THen again, you have private prisons, so there is a driver right there for people to be incarcerated. Especially if you are a shareholder in that prison company and you give judges back handers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I agree on the drugs and prostitution.
> 
> The thing is that you keep arguing we should just pass laws.  You really don't address that we are very different country.  We have a million illegal aliens entering our country.  And we have no southern border.  The drug dealers who already exist can import guns.  Think about it.
> 
> We also have 300 million guns.  All our gun laws are doing is making it easier for mass shooters.  And each one tries to outdo the last one and no one has guns to stop them.  Gun owners are overwhelmingly good people who learn to use them safely.  And the ones who aren't can get them anyway.  I know, I came from there even though I've lived my adult life in urban areas.
> 
> Australia is like NZ both in demographics and in that you have no borders or millions of illegal aliens, drugs and guns flowing freely in.  To just say gun laws is so shallow.  And it's clearly not working, and you don't address that either.
> 
> The Washington Navy yard was the epitome example of the stupidity of our laws where people who owned and knew how to use them were prohibited from having them and died because of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . *SECURE THE SCHOOL BORDERS !!*
> 
> Secure the points or entry and exit to all U.S. schools, and do it with metal detectors, barriers, and armed gaurds.  No one in or out without being processed through these check points.
> 
> It can be done, and it can be done without it looking or feeling like a prison system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At a tremendous cost and not even the best approach.....I would sanction arming school teachers or the ones who could be trained to handle a weapon in a competent mode...much more economical ...in fact it would be at a miniscule cost....but even more to the point there needs to be a study as to what motivates these school shooters.....the first thing that must be recognized is that it appears the majority of these shooter are the victims of bullies....thust the first thing that needs to be dealt with is all the bullying that is going on in schools...the schools have not dealt with that situation and until they do we will continue to see these bullied kids try and get revenge....in a lot of these cases if not most the teachers know who is bullied and they know who the bullies are...yet they do nothing.  This latest case even the FBI was notified about the threat this kid posed and they did nothing....so lots of people are dropping the ball....and this must be understood and remedied.  Unfotunately well meaning people mostly liberals are muddying their waters and with their supporters in the mainstream media have convinced a lot of gullible folks that guns are the problem....definitely not the main problem.  We could do a better job on weeding out the psychos ability to legally purchase weapons though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are lots of people saying the FBI should have done something!
> 
> Everyone claims they have the power to impose their will on people who have not committed a crime.
> 
> What should they have done?
> 
> So far, I have yet to see anyone come up with a course of action for them other than, "They should have done something!"
> 
> As a freedom loving American, who sanctioned them to be the thought police?
> 
> Why doesn't someone explain just what you propose they should have done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . They should have taken the statement seriously, and found out who wrote it, and once found they would have found the other more sinister side to the demon. They would have realized that he was serious when wrote that statement.
Click to expand...


----------



## Flopper

kaz said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor Grump likes to pretend everyone lives a small population homogeneous country with no international borders like he does.  I mean, what works in Mayberry RFD will work everywhere, right?
> 
> He's not interested at all in learning anything about the United States and how it's different than New Zealand.  Just lecturing us how they do it and assuming it would work here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by a friend of mine in Sydney, who is a New Yorker. He wondered in his post that maybe the reason wasn't guns, maybe it was the water....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but our mass murderers kill a lot fewer people than the leftist mass murderers like Stalin, Hitler, Mao, Mussolini, Chavez, Castro, ... do.
> 
> And guns are one of the reasons why.  Your country is very homogeneous, you have no borders, you have a tiny population compared to ours, you aren't importing murderers and criminals without checking them out like we are, you have the ability to lock up the mentally ill like we don't.
> 
> There are so many differences and yet all you do to address any of that is throw out insightful statistics.
> 
> What is clear in shooting after shooting is that our gun laws work, the victims aren't armed.  Good job on that
Click to expand...

*Left and Right, Liberal and Conservative can have radically different meanings in different countries, particularly in the US. In many ways American Conservatives are actually very liberal and American liberals at times would be considered very conservative in other countries.
IMHO, it is the issues that are important, not the ideologies.  *


----------



## Flopper

ChrisL said:


> I keep hearing people say that the shooters aren't crazy or they don't "seem" crazy, but there are different levels of crazy.  Some people can hide their crazy quite well.  Psychopaths have been described as being some of the most charming and nicest of people who fit in well with their communities.  You don't have to be a blubbering tard to be crazy.


*Mental illnesses does not respect political parties, sex, race, religion, or nationality.  Maybe in a few hundred or thousand years, people will learn that effective treatment of mental illness is the solution to most of our social problems, but that's a long way off. *


----------



## Flopper

2aguy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left is going to use this shooting (just like any other) to push for anti-gun narrative. Before they do, they should remember that they are the ones who radicalized people like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When all the smoke clears, I'm betting that the shooter is once again found to have ties with and or alliances with the democratic party, Obama supporter, or his parents are.  These people never turn out to be moral, upstanding, conservatives.  As to other countries, what they don't have is American Common Core Public Schools turning out violent kids looking to come back to "get even" with all of their dysfunctional teachers and classmates who put this need to murder in their minds.
> 
> WHEN will schools finally be held accountable for not protecting these kids by locking the doors, having metal detectors and having teachers and guards throughout the school who are well-armed and well-trained with firearms?  The problem is obviously NOT THE GUNS, but our unfamiliarity with them anymore by a liberal culture trying to remove them from people's lives.  WE have created a generation of defenseless people who know nothing but how to hide in terror under a desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oh, get serious.  This kid didn't go on a shooting rampage because he supported Obama or because he hated Trump, or he was seeking 47 virgins in paradise.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said he did.  All bullshit leftist data posted by others aside, EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THESE SCHOOL SHOOTINGS has had a liberal influence in the family.  Not one of them was from a strong, moral, conservative upbringing.  If there are a few white supremacists out there committing crimes, their numbers pale in comparison and hardly make the news.  There is something about liberal upbringing that makes people crazy.  Normal people don't go out doing this stuff.  Liberals are the Antifa who run around in black masks beating up women and knocking down statues of dead soldiers and traveling the country looking for fights to start, tearing up campuses, breaking windows, stomping police cars, rioting in cities, trying to put men in girls bathrooms, attacking their own country and going berserk because some sensible person comes to their campus to give some different views to hear and think about.  Liberals are crazy.  Liberals are intolerant.  They are mental defects.  Liberals are liars who punish kids for playing cops and robbers now and we didn't have this national problem until liberals got a hold of controlling our media and our schools.  Look at liberals now:  When GW Bush was in, they went berserk with vitriol at the man!  Now that another non-Leftist is in the WH, they deny he is even President, try to block his administration as if it were Satan incarnate and are trying to get the man impeached on any phony charge they can dream up in their little minds.  Good God, he's just a businessman who cared enough to put his life aside to try to help fix the country.
> 
> Children are perceptive.  They have an intuition about what's bull and what is not.  We are forcing kids into these insane asylums we call "schools" now where everyday the system sets up a conflict of irrational restrictions, rules and unfair punishments, and it builds up in these kids and they internalize it until finally, one of them snaps, gets a hold of a gun somewhere, and wants nothing more than to come back and blow away the very people who have tormented their lives.
> 
> Guns are not the problem and no gun law in the world will ever solve anything.  There are MILLIONS of guns everywhere and people are not going to turn them in and the people will not stand for having their Constitution turned on its head and even if you turn this country into a police state where every home is broken down and searched and every gun is confiscated by force, a solution far worse than the problems sought solved, people will still hide a lot of the guns and all of the criminals will still have guns and millions more guns will be snuck back into the country and all of the elite will still have theirs and all you will do is escalate this country into a police state where everyone fears and mistrusts their neighbor, crime will soar and kids will still find a new way of taking it out on those they hate.
> 
> If you want to solve the school problem, you NEED TO CHANGE THE SCHOOLS and you need to change society to get all of this mind numbing PC bullshit out of our culture.  We never had this problem until liberalism ran rampant to where it cripples every industry and aspect of our country now, to where states and cities now even fight to oppose their own government to oppose enforcing laws on rounding up CRIMINALS from other countries.
> 
> If you want to see why these kids are shooting up schools, if you are a liberal, go put down your computer for a minute right now, walk to the nearest mirror and LOOK RIGHT AT THE PROBLEM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *So the shooter at Sandy Hook, Adam Lanza was under liberal influence of his family.  Maybe you should do a little research before putting your foot in your mouth.
> 
> Adam's parents, Peter and Nancy Lanza seemed to be a typical middle class couple living in Newtown, Conn in a middle class neighborhood, Sandy Hook.  Money from Nancy's relatives provide enough money that there was no need for her to work.  Peter taught school and the couple lived pretty unremarkable lives.  Both Peter, Nancy, and Adam loved guns and had quite an arena which included assault style rifles and and hand guns.  Police discovered NRA certificates in  Nancy and Adam's name.  Nancy had commented that, "she doesn't believe gun laws should be changed. "It's the person who does the killing, not the gun," she also said. "I thank God every day that my kids have faith and know right from wrong.  Adam went to parochial school and then was home schooled by Nancy.
> 
> Exactly what liberal influence of his family do you think Adam was under, his family love of guns, the NRA, Homeschooling, or their religious beliefs.  From all the evidence it seems these people were definitely conservative not liberal.
> 
> Although you seem to have very strong political bias, I think if you actually research school shootings, you would see that the causes have very little to do the politics of parents.  Some of the shooters families would certain qualify as conservatives and some are certainly liberal.  The main factor in most all of these school shootings is the serious mental disorders of the shooters and inability of parents and society to deal with it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The lack of fathers......single mothers trying to raise mentally disturbed young males....
Click to expand...

*Very true.  Raising problem children, particularly by yourself with little moral or financial support is move than many parents can stand.  So many single parents with problem children just give up when the kids hit the teen years and just pray they make to adulthood without killing themselves or someone else.

I am so thankful that all our kids made it to adulthood, not unscarred but they made it. *


----------



## Flopper

hunarcy said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today Trump was talking about the shooter being mentally disturbed.
> 
> Wow...................and he's the one that got rid of the Obama regulation that kept people with mental conditions from buying a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating a lie doesn't make it true.
Click to expand...

*But it makes more believable.*


----------



## Flopper

ChrisL said:


> Both mental illness and the use of psychiatric drugs have been blamed for violent behaviors, but the scientific evidence for a connection is limited. Now, a new study suggests that taking not only tranquilizers but also regular prescription pain relievers is linked with an increased risk of committing homicide.
> 
> Researchers in Europe found that people who were on certain medications were at greatest risk of killing someone, compared with people who were not using these medicines. The high-risk drugs include benzodiazepines, a class of tranquilizers used to treat anxiety, insomnia and panic disorders, as well as pain relievers, such as opioid medications and anti-inflammatories,
> 
> 
> The results also showed that people taking antidepressants had only a slight increase in homicide risk compared with people taking other medications involved in the analysis, even after the researchers took into account factors such as mental illness. The study was published online today (June 1) in the journal World Psychiatry.
> 
> Killer Drugs? Homicide Risk Linked to Medications


*This is why you need to go back to the psychiatrist for evaluation and adjustment of drugs.  One of the big problems today, is patients get a prescription that doesn't work or has bad side effects and they just dump it down the toilet or they keep using it without seeking adjustments.  It sometimes take a long time to get the right combination of drugs and mental health counseling.   *


----------



## Flopper

jon_berzerk said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you propose they do?  Lop off his head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why so dramatic
> 
> have him evaluated could have barred him from ownership
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have him evaluated for what?  Being an asshole?  What law did he break to warrant a mental health evaluation?  There aren't enough prisons in the US to hold all of the Democrats we would need to lock up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mental illness you dont have to break a law for a mental health evaluation
Click to expand...

*If you are on Medicaid, it's a challenge to find good mental health professionals that will take you, primarily because the reimbursement is likely to be 40% to 50%.  In my area getting an appointment with a psychiatrist that accepts Medicaid can take months and that's with a referral.  If you try to kill yourself, you get pretty fast action, 3 to 5 days of evaluation, discharge, a hand full of pills, and a better luck next time.  

Unfortunately those that need help the most are likely to be on Medicaid and likely to get the worst care. Nowhere is income inequality so obvious as mental health care for the poor. *


----------



## gipper

ChrisL said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US has a higher incarceration rate than you do
> 
> The US has more crime than you do.
> 
> Oh my fing God, that's brilliant.  You're a genius.  Our countries are not the same.  Damn, I wish I'd realized that.  Oh wait, I did.  You didn't know that ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't an insight. I was asked a question and answered it. Nothing more. Nothing less.
> 
> The US has shit drug and prostitution laws for a start. Get those sorted and your incarceration rate would halve. And the tax bill associated with that. THen again, you have private prisons, so there is a driver right there for people to be incarcerated. Especially if you are a shareholder in that prison company and you give judges back handers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I agree on the drugs and prostitution.
> 
> The thing is that you keep arguing we should just pass laws.  You really don't address that we are very different country.  We have a million illegal aliens entering our country.  And we have no southern border.  The drug dealers who already exist can import guns.  Think about it.
> 
> We also have 300 million guns.  All our gun laws are doing is making it easier for mass shooters.  And each one tries to outdo the last one and no one has guns to stop them.  Gun owners are overwhelmingly good people who learn to use them safely.  And the ones who aren't can get them anyway.  I know, I came from there even though I've lived my adult life in urban areas.
> 
> Australia is like NZ both in demographics and in that you have no borders or millions of illegal aliens, drugs and guns flowing freely in.  To just say gun laws is so shallow.  And it's clearly not working, and you don't address that either.
> 
> The Washington Navy yard was the epitome example of the stupidity of our laws where people who owned and knew how to use them were prohibited from having them and died because of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There have been more and more and more gun control laws and yet more and more and more violence as well.  That is because guns don't cause people to hate and want to kill other people.
Click to expand...

I think it is fair to say Big Pharma's drugs have something to do with these mass shootings.  It is also interesting how the MSM and the huge omnipresent central government REFUSE to consider the drugs as a possible link.  

Big Pharma has bought itself protection from the MSM and Uncle Sam, with it's many billions of dollars...at the expense of the people.  Isn't America great?


----------



## jon_berzerk

Flopper said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sad part is this guy was already identified as a problem but left un checked
> 
> *A teacher at the school told the Miami Herald that Cruz, 19, had been identified as a potential threat to fellow students in the past.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you propose they do?  Lop off his head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why so dramatic
> 
> have him evaluated could have barred him from ownership
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have him evaluated for what?  Being an asshole?  What law did he break to warrant a mental health evaluation?  There aren't enough prisons in the US to hold all of the Democrats we would need to lock up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mental illness you dont have to break a law for a mental health evaluation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If you are on Medicaid, it's a challenge to find good mental health professionals that will take you, primarily because the reimbursement is likely to be 40% to 50%.  In my area getting an appointment with a psychiatrist that accepts Medicaid can take months and that's with a referral.  If you try to kill yourself, you get pretty fast action, 3 to 5 days of evaluation, discharge, a hand full of pills, and a better luck next time.
> 
> Unfortunately those that need help the most are likely to be on Medicaid and likely to get the worst care. Nowhere is income inequality so obvious as mental health care for the poor. *
Click to expand...



indeed that is all true and maybe worse in some cases 

medicaid just does not cover the cost 

out here at our full service facility we only accept x amount of medicaid and medicare enrollments 

however in the case of a court ordered mental evaluation the state picks up the tab


----------



## OldLady

2aguy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left is going to use this shooting (just like any other) to push for anti-gun narrative. Before they do, they should remember that they are the ones who radicalized people like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When all the smoke clears, I'm betting that the shooter is once again found to have ties with and or alliances with the democratic party, Obama supporter, or his parents are.  These people never turn out to be moral, upstanding, conservatives.  As to other countries, what they don't have is American Common Core Public Schools turning out violent kids looking to come back to "get even" with all of their dysfunctional teachers and classmates who put this need to murder in their minds.
> 
> WHEN will schools finally be held accountable for not protecting these kids by locking the doors, having metal detectors and having teachers and guards throughout the school who are well-armed and well-trained with firearms?  The problem is obviously NOT THE GUNS, but our unfamiliarity with them anymore by a liberal culture trying to remove them from people's lives.  WE have created a generation of defenseless people who know nothing but how to hide in terror under a desk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oh, get serious.  This kid didn't go on a shooting rampage because he supported Obama or because he hated Trump, or he was seeking 47 virgins in paradise.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said he did.  All bullshit leftist data posted by others aside, EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THESE SCHOOL SHOOTINGS has had a liberal influence in the family.  Not one of them was from a strong, moral, conservative upbringing.  If there are a few white supremacists out there committing crimes, their numbers pale in comparison and hardly make the news.  There is something about liberal upbringing that makes people crazy.  Normal people don't go out doing this stuff.  Liberals are the Antifa who run around in black masks beating up women and knocking down statues of dead soldiers and traveling the country looking for fights to start, tearing up campuses, breaking windows, stomping police cars, rioting in cities, trying to put men in girls bathrooms, attacking their own country and going berserk because some sensible person comes to their campus to give some different views to hear and think about.  Liberals are crazy.  Liberals are intolerant.  They are mental defects.  Liberals are liars who punish kids for playing cops and robbers now and we didn't have this national problem until liberals got a hold of controlling our media and our schools.  Look at liberals now:  When GW Bush was in, they went berserk with vitriol at the man!  Now that another non-Leftist is in the WH, they deny he is even President, try to block his administration as if it were Satan incarnate and are trying to get the man impeached on any phony charge they can dream up in their little minds.  Good God, he's just a businessman who cared enough to put his life aside to try to help fix the country.
> 
> Children are perceptive.  They have an intuition about what's bull and what is not.  We are forcing kids into these insane asylums we call "schools" now where everyday the system sets up a conflict of irrational restrictions, rules and unfair punishments, and it builds up in these kids and they internalize it until finally, one of them snaps, gets a hold of a gun somewhere, and wants nothing more than to come back and blow away the very people who have tormented their lives.
> 
> Guns are not the problem and no gun law in the world will ever solve anything.  There are MILLIONS of guns everywhere and people are not going to turn them in and the people will not stand for having their Constitution turned on its head and even if you turn this country into a police state where every home is broken down and searched and every gun is confiscated by force, a solution far worse than the problems sought solved, people will still hide a lot of the guns and all of the criminals will still have guns and millions more guns will be snuck back into the country and all of the elite will still have theirs and all you will do is escalate this country into a police state where everyone fears and mistrusts their neighbor, crime will soar and kids will still find a new way of taking it out on those they hate.
> 
> If you want to solve the school problem, you NEED TO CHANGE THE SCHOOLS and you need to change society to get all of this mind numbing PC bullshit out of our culture.  We never had this problem until liberalism ran rampant to where it cripples every industry and aspect of our country now, to where states and cities now even fight to oppose their own government to oppose enforcing laws on rounding up CRIMINALS from other countries.
> 
> If you want to see why these kids are shooting up schools, if you are a liberal, go put down your computer for a minute right now, walk to the nearest mirror and LOOK RIGHT AT THE PROBLEM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not about liberal upbringing vs. conservative upbringing.  It's not a political or right/left thing.  You aren't wrong that a stable family is pretty important to kids, but you're totally wrong to politicize who is "right" and who is "wrong."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...actually, it is about fathers in the homes......single mothers, especially young teenage mothers.......notice...you had that dynamic in Sandy Hook, Vegas, and this one.......
Click to expand...

He lived in an adoptive home.  His bio parents had died and his adoptive mother died in November, leaving him homeless.  Get your facts straight.


----------



## OldLady

ChrisL said:


> I keep hearing people say that the shooters aren't crazy or they don't "seem" crazy, but there are different levels of crazy.  Some people can hide their crazy quite well.  Psychopaths have been described as being some of the most charming and nicest of people who fit in well with their communities.  You don't have to be a blubbering tard to be crazy.


I heard a psychiatrist talking about this last night.  People who feel powerless, ignored, can get a great feeling of power from having a gun, and the idea of having the power of life and death in their hands.
She said one thing everyone can do to help is, if you see a "loner," a kid who is alone at the lunch table or on the playground, try to find him a pal, a group he can be part of.  If shooting others is a way of proving "I'm powerful," help empower kids so they don't need to prove it like that.
Unfortunately, there are a bunch of kids like that who get teased, rejected or just plain ignored.  Cruz was a trouble maker for years, so maybe he was being ignored for good reason, but it's a suggestion.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

* Thousands Gather At Parkland Vigil To Tell The NRA To ‘Stop Killing Our Kids’ *

The NRA-owned president and Congress may not want to talk about guns in the aftermath of yet another mass shooting, but those in Parkland, Florida are demanding immediate action from lawmakers.…


----------



## Marion Morrison

TheGreenHornet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I will have to get my thoughts and prayers together and than God we have a second amendment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously couldn't you wait till the blood drys before you start mocking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mock
> Just tired of it
> 
> We didn't do anything after Sandy Hook and Vegas........why should we care now?
> Thoughts and prayers.....Thoughts and Prayers
> 
> What more could you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously what is needed is a thorough study of what motivates these students that decide to kill their fellow students and try and remedy it ....'.bullying'... ...many past shooters have been victims of bullying.  Teachers should be trained to be on the lookout for bullying activity and take the appropriate action before it goes too far...bullying should not be tolerated.
Click to expand...


Or stop with the "bullying emoji" bullshit and tell them to punch the bully square in the nose and keep swinging until he goes down!

That's how it was when I was a kid, dammit!

One time this big bully kid picked me up in the air, I punched him in his ear, next thing I know, a kid bigger than him had him up in the air.


----------



## kaz

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US has a higher incarceration rate than you do
> 
> The US has more crime than you do.
> 
> Oh my fing God, that's brilliant.  You're a genius.  Our countries are not the same.  Damn, I wish I'd realized that.  Oh wait, I did.  You didn't know that ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't an insight. I was asked a question and answered it. Nothing more. Nothing less.
> 
> The US has shit drug and prostitution laws for a start. Get those sorted and your incarceration rate would halve. And the tax bill associated with that. THen again, you have private prisons, so there is a driver right there for people to be incarcerated. Especially if you are a shareholder in that prison company and you give judges back handers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I agree on the drugs and prostitution.
> 
> The thing is that you keep arguing we should just pass laws.  You really don't address that we are very different country.  We have a million illegal aliens entering our country.  And we have no southern border.  The drug dealers who already exist can import guns.  Think about it.
> 
> We also have 300 million guns.  All our gun laws are doing is making it easier for mass shooters.  And each one tries to outdo the last one and no one has guns to stop them.  Gun owners are overwhelmingly good people who learn to use them safely.  And the ones who aren't can get them anyway.  I know, I came from there even though I've lived my adult life in urban areas.
> 
> Australia is like NZ both in demographics and in that you have no borders or millions of illegal aliens, drugs and guns flowing freely in.  To just say gun laws is so shallow.  And it's clearly not working, and you don't address that either.
> 
> The Washington Navy yard was the epitome example of the stupidity of our laws where people who owned and knew how to use them were prohibited from having them and died because of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . *SECURE THE SCHOOL BORDERS !!*
> 
> Secure the points or entry and exit to all U.S. schools, and do it with metal detectors, barriers, and armed gaurds.  No one in or out without being processed through these check points.
> 
> It can be done, and it can be done without it looking or feeling like a prison system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For those of you who are big metal detector fans, let me tell you my story.
> 
> I went to a job interview at the area VA headquarters last week.  There are armed security guards, pass cards, and x-ray machine at the entrance.  I carefully removed my wallet, keys, cell phone and notebook and placed them on the conveyor.  It took about 10 seconds.  When I stepped through the metal detector, guess what?  It went off.
> 
> I was directed to stand on some footprints and the guard went over me with the hand wand.  My sport coat buttons went off on each arm, my wrist watch (plastic BTW), every button down the front, my belt buckle, my zipper in my pants, and for some reason it alarmed on both of my ankles, despite there being nothing there to alarm.  I was wanded front and back, had to raise my hands above my head so the buttons could be checked, the guard then hand checked my beltline all the way around and I had to pull my pant legs up to show I had nothing around my ankles.  That took at least 3 minutes.
> 
> Imagine having to do the same thing to 4000 high school students in about a 20 minute period of time.  Think it can be done?  Not a chance!  Numbers don't lie!
Click to expand...


That was poorly run.  You can set up metal detectors on much looser terms which would prevent things like large weapons from coming through without doing that.

What I wonder is OK, you're in line with hundreds of students and you can't get through the metal detector.  So start shooting there, right?  

There is no replacement for allowing administrators and teachers who want to be armed to be armed.

Also, while gun rights in general cannot be restricted, there's nothing from requiring any admin/teacher who wants to be armed on school property to have say a safety certificate from the NRA or another organization.  Of course you have to ensure that information isn't on the Internet so a shooter at the school can't simply Google who is armed


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you have zero idea how to accomplish that, so thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What thread have you been reading? Not only have I mentioned how to accomplish it on this thread, I have mentioned it on several threads on this board over the past 12 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are 1800 posts in this thread.  You got me, I didn't read every post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not my problem..;oP
Click to expand...


You made it your problem when you started to whine people aren't reading every one of your posts.

And BTW, that post was written to me and I remembered it correctly.

You pulled out of your ass that you'd written some well thought through solution that was different than the more laws solution of the leftist Americans.

I actually remembered it exactly correctly.  You'd written the more laws solution of the leftist Americans


----------



## kaz

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep hearing people say that the shooters aren't crazy or they don't "seem" crazy, but there are different levels of crazy.  Some people can hide their crazy quite well.  Psychopaths have been described as being some of the most charming and nicest of people who fit in well with their communities.  You don't have to be a blubbering tard to be crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a psychiatrist talking about this last night.  People who feel powerless, ignored, can get a great feeling of power from having a gun, and the idea of having the power of life and death in their hands.
> She said one thing everyone can do to help is, if you see a "loner," a kid who is alone at the lunch table or on the playground, try to find him a pal, a group he can be part of.  If shooting others is a way of proving "I'm powerful," help empower kids so they don't need to prove it like that.
> Unfortunately, there are a bunch of kids like that who get teased, rejected or just plain ignored.  Cruz was a trouble maker for years, so maybe he was being ignored for good reason, but it's a suggestion.
Click to expand...


I see, so the problem is kids who don't have anyone to eat lunch with, that's the problem.

The mind of a leftist, an oxymoron


----------



## kaz

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> There are lots of people saying the FBI should have done something!
> 
> Everyone claims they have the power to impose their will on people who have not committed a crime



And the fun part of that is that leftists drive both sides.  When you try to do something, leftists scream about their rights.  Then when you don't, leftists are the first to point fingers



Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> What should they have done?
> 
> So far, I have yet to see anyone come up with a course of action for them other than, "They should have done something!"
> 
> As a freedom loving American, who sanctioned them to be the thought police?
> 
> Why doesn't someone explain just what you propose they should have done?



Well, we need the ability to detain people for psychiatric care who can be proven to be threats if it can be proven in a court of law that they are a threat.  Whether they could have proven that in this case or not, I don't know.  But again, it's the left that fights that as well


----------



## kaz

beagle9 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US has a higher incarceration rate than you do
> 
> The US has more crime than you do.
> 
> Oh my fing God, that's brilliant.  You're a genius.  Our countries are not the same.  Damn, I wish I'd realized that.  Oh wait, I did.  You didn't know that ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't an insight. I was asked a question and answered it. Nothing more. Nothing less.
> 
> The US has shit drug and prostitution laws for a start. Get those sorted and your incarceration rate would halve. And the tax bill associated with that. THen again, you have private prisons, so there is a driver right there for people to be incarcerated. Especially if you are a shareholder in that prison company and you give judges back handers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I agree on the drugs and prostitution.
> 
> The thing is that you keep arguing we should just pass laws.  You really don't address that we are very different country.  We have a million illegal aliens entering our country.  And we have no southern border.  The drug dealers who already exist can import guns.  Think about it.
> 
> We also have 300 million guns.  All our gun laws are doing is making it easier for mass shooters.  And each one tries to outdo the last one and no one has guns to stop them.  Gun owners are overwhelmingly good people who learn to use them safely.  And the ones who aren't can get them anyway.  I know, I came from there even though I've lived my adult life in urban areas.
> 
> Australia is like NZ both in demographics and in that you have no borders or millions of illegal aliens, drugs and guns flowing freely in.  To just say gun laws is so shallow.  And it's clearly not working, and you don't address that either.
> 
> The Washington Navy yard was the epitome example of the stupidity of our laws where people who owned and knew how to use them were prohibited from having them and died because of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . *SECURE THE SCHOOL BORDERS !!*
> 
> Secure the points or entry and exit to all U.S. schools, and do it with metal detectors, barriers, and armed gaurds.  No one in or out without being processed through these check points.
> 
> It can be done, and it can be done without it looking or feeling like a prison system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For those of you who are big metal detector fans, let me tell you my story.
> 
> I went to a job interview at the area VA headquarters last week.  There are armed security guards, pass cards, and x-ray machine at the entrance.  I carefully removed my wallet, keys, cell phone and notebook and placed them on the conveyor.  It took about 10 seconds.  When I stepped through the metal detector, guess what?  It went off.
> 
> I was directed to stand on some footprints and the guard went over me with the hand wand.  My sport coat buttons went off on each arm, my wrist watch (plastic BTW), every button down the front, my belt buckle, my zipper in my pants, and for some reason it alarmed on both of my ankles, despite there being nothing there to alarm.  I was wanded front and back, had to raise my hands above my head so the buttons could be checked, the guard then hand checked my beltline all the way around and I had to pull my pant legs up to show I had nothing around my ankles.  That took at least 3 minutes.
> 
> Imagine having to do the same thing to 4000 high school students in about a 20 minute period of time.  Think it can be done?  Not a chance!  Numbers don't lie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Simple, if installed then proper attire would be recommended for the students to wear in order to speed up their entrance processing. Once trained up it would be routine without it being on the minds of students as a burden to have to deal with. These things can be done, and they should be done. No more excuses.. Our kids depend on us to make their environment safe.
Click to expand...


Why wouldn't the gunman simply look at hundreds of students in line and start shooting there?


----------



## kaz

beagle9 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't an insight. I was asked a question and answered it. Nothing more. Nothing less.
> 
> The US has shit drug and prostitution laws for a start. Get those sorted and your incarceration rate would halve. And the tax bill associated with that. THen again, you have private prisons, so there is a driver right there for people to be incarcerated. Especially if you are a shareholder in that prison company and you give judges back handers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I agree on the drugs and prostitution.
> 
> The thing is that you keep arguing we should just pass laws.  You really don't address that we are very different country.  We have a million illegal aliens entering our country.  And we have no southern border.  The drug dealers who already exist can import guns.  Think about it.
> 
> We also have 300 million guns.  All our gun laws are doing is making it easier for mass shooters.  And each one tries to outdo the last one and no one has guns to stop them.  Gun owners are overwhelmingly good people who learn to use them safely.  And the ones who aren't can get them anyway.  I know, I came from there even though I've lived my adult life in urban areas.
> 
> Australia is like NZ both in demographics and in that you have no borders or millions of illegal aliens, drugs and guns flowing freely in.  To just say gun laws is so shallow.  And it's clearly not working, and you don't address that either.
> 
> The Washington Navy yard was the epitome example of the stupidity of our laws where people who owned and knew how to use them were prohibited from having them and died because of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . *SECURE THE SCHOOL BORDERS !!*
> 
> Secure the points or entry and exit to all U.S. schools, and do it with metal detectors, barriers, and armed gaurds.  No one in or out without being processed through these check points.
> 
> It can be done, and it can be done without it looking or feeling like a prison system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't an insight. I was asked a question and answered it. Nothing more. Nothing less.
> 
> The US has shit drug and prostitution laws for a start. Get those sorted and your incarceration rate would halve. And the tax bill associated with that. THen again, you have private prisons, so there is a driver right there for people to be incarcerated. Especially if you are a shareholder in that prison company and you give judges back handers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I agree on the drugs and prostitution.
> 
> The thing is that you keep arguing we should just pass laws.  You really don't address that we are very different country.  We have a million illegal aliens entering our country.  And we have no southern border.  The drug dealers who already exist can import guns.  Think about it.
> 
> We also have 300 million guns.  All our gun laws are doing is making it easier for mass shooters.  And each one tries to outdo the last one and no one has guns to stop them.  Gun owners are overwhelmingly good people who learn to use them safely.  And the ones who aren't can get them anyway.  I know, I came from there even though I've lived my adult life in urban areas.
> 
> Australia is like NZ both in demographics and in that you have no borders or millions of illegal aliens, drugs and guns flowing freely in.  To just say gun laws is so shallow.  And it's clearly not working, and you don't address that either.
> 
> The Washington Navy yard was the epitome example of the stupidity of our laws where people who owned and knew how to use them were prohibited from having them and died because of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . *SECURE THE SCHOOL BORDERS !!*
> 
> Secure the points or entry and exit to all U.S. schools, and do it with metal detectors, barriers, and armed gaurds.  No one in or out without being processed through these check points.
> 
> It can be done, and it can be done without it looking or feeling like a prison system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At a tremendous cost and not even the best approach.....I would sanction arming school teachers or the ones who could be trained to handle a weapon in a competent mode...much more economical ...in fact it would be at a miniscule cost....but even more to the point there needs to be a study as to what motivates these school shooters.....the first thing that must be recognized is that it appears the majority of these shooter are the victims of bullies....thust the first thing that needs to be dealt with is all the bullying that is going on in schools...the schools have not dealt with that situation and until they do we will continue to see these bullied kids try and get revenge....in a lot of these cases if not most the teachers know who is bullied and they know who the bullies are...yet they do nothing.  This latest case even the FBI was notified about the threat this kid posed and they did nothing....so lots of people are dropping the ball....and this must be understood and remedied.  Unfotunately well meaning people mostly liberals are muddying their waters and with their supporters in the mainstream media have convinced a lot of gullible folks that guns are the problem....definitely not the main problem.  We could do a better job on weeding out the psychos ability to legally purchase weapons though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are lots of people saying the FBI should have done something!
> 
> Everyone claims they have the power to impose their will on people who have not committed a crime.
> 
> What should they have done?
> 
> So far, I have yet to see anyone come up with a course of action for them other than, "They should have done something!"
> 
> As a freedom loving American, who sanctioned them to be the thought police?
> 
> Why doesn't someone explain just what you propose they should have done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . They should have taken the statement seriously, and found out who wrote it, and once found they would have found the other more sinister side to the demon. They would have realized that he was serious when wrote that statement.
Click to expand...


A lot of people say things like that on the internet


----------



## BlackSand

Dr Grump said:


> Yay!! And which country claims to be the freest of them all...RATFLMAO!!!



We could be more like China and execute more people convicted rather than incarcerate them.
Not that I think that is a good idea ... But it would certainly make our incarceration numbers look better ... 

.


----------



## kaz

Flopper said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor Grump likes to pretend everyone lives a small population homogeneous country with no international borders like he does.  I mean, what works in Mayberry RFD will work everywhere, right?
> 
> He's not interested at all in learning anything about the United States and how it's different than New Zealand.  Just lecturing us how they do it and assuming it would work here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by a friend of mine in Sydney, who is a New Yorker. He wondered in his post that maybe the reason wasn't guns, maybe it was the water....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but our mass murderers kill a lot fewer people than the leftist mass murderers like Stalin, Hitler, Mao, Mussolini, Chavez, Castro, ... do.
> 
> And guns are one of the reasons why.  Your country is very homogeneous, you have no borders, you have a tiny population compared to ours, you aren't importing murderers and criminals without checking them out like we are, you have the ability to lock up the mentally ill like we don't.
> 
> There are so many differences and yet all you do to address any of that is throw out insightful statistics.
> 
> What is clear in shooting after shooting is that our gun laws work, the victims aren't armed.  Good job on that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Left and Right, Liberal and Conservative can have radically different meanings in different countries, particularly in the US. In many ways American Conservatives are actually very liberal and American liberals at times would be considered very conservative in other countries.
> IMHO, it is the issues that are important, not the ideologies.  *
Click to expand...


Leftists in the United States aren't liberal, you're authoritarians.  You're intolerant and hateful, you shut down speech, call any idea you disagree with racist and want government to silence your enemies, who is anyone who disagrees with you.  There is absolutely nothing liberal about you.

Libertarians are liberals.  We may not agree with your ideas, but we don't want government to have the power to silence you even though you believe government can and should silence us ... and everyone else


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> * Thousands Gather At Parkland Vigil To Tell The NRA To ‘Stop Killing Our Kids’ *
> 
> The NRA-owned president and Congress may not want to talk about guns in the aftermath of yet another mass shooting, but those in Parkland, Florida are demanding immediate action from lawmakers.…




So talk....smart ass....what are your solutions....genius?  

How about ending gun free zones?  How about armed security or armed staff in the buildings....genius....


----------



## Faun

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Thousands Gather At Parkland Vigil To Tell The NRA To ‘Stop Killing Our Kids’ *
> 
> The NRA-owned president and Congress may not want to talk about guns in the aftermath of yet another mass shooting, but those in Parkland, Florida are demanding immediate action from lawmakers.…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So talk....smart ass....what are your solutions....genius?
> 
> How about ending gun free zones?  How about armed security or armed staff in the buildings....genius....
Click to expand...

There was an armed officer at the school. Didn’t do any good.


----------



## 2aguy

kaz said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are lots of people saying the FBI should have done something!
> 
> Everyone claims they have the power to impose their will on people who have not committed a crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the fun part of that is that leftists drive both sides.  When you try to do something, leftists scream about their rights.  Then when you don't, leftists are the first to point fingers
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> What should they have done?
> 
> So far, I have yet to see anyone come up with a course of action for them other than, "They should have done something!"
> 
> As a freedom loving American, who sanctioned them to be the thought police?
> 
> Why doesn't someone explain just what you propose they should have done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we need the ability to detain people for psychiatric care who can be proven to be threats if it can be proven in a court of law that they are a threat.  Whether they could have proven that in this case or not, I don't know.  But again, it's the left that fights that as well
Click to expand...



Yep....how about not letting the news agencies report on these mass shootings?  How do you think the lefties would like that Right being infringed?  They would only be allowed to state a "police action" at a school......and that would be it....or how about a tax on all movies and video games PG rated and above.....will the left like that idea?  We could use that "violent entertainment tax" to "Conduct research on media and violence" ....let's see how they like that idea...


----------



## 2aguy

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Thousands Gather At Parkland Vigil To Tell The NRA To ‘Stop Killing Our Kids’ *
> 
> The NRA-owned president and Congress may not want to talk about guns in the aftermath of yet another mass shooting, but those in Parkland, Florida are demanding immediate action from lawmakers.…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So talk....smart ass....what are your solutions....genius?
> 
> How about ending gun free zones?  How about armed security or armed staff in the buildings....genius....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was an armed officer at the school. Didn’t do any good.
Click to expand...



One armed officer in a building that holds 2,000 students........that isn't armed security....


----------



## BlackSand

Faun said:


> ....
> or how about a tax on all movies and video games PG rated and above.....will the left like that idea?
> 
> ...




LOL ... 

You have been talking about it too long.
You bet your ass the left would be for increased taxes ... They would tax the air you breathe if they could ... 

The end costs for video game or movies would matter.
If they didn't have enough money to cover the tax ... They would just tell you that you needed to pay them more ... For a living wage of course.

.


----------



## Faun

kaz said:


> Libertarians are liberals.


Here, kaz says he’s a Liberal. And what does kaz, the Liberal, say about Liberals?


kaz said:


> liberals aren't smart enough to discuss two things at the same time





kaz said:


> Liberals are not tolerant.





kaz said:


> Liberals are not good people





kaz said:


> God liberals are stupid.





kaz said:


> Liberals are so stupid


Kaz never was the sharpest knife in the drawer.


----------



## Faun

BlackSand said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> or how about a tax on all movies and video games PG rated and above.....will the left like that idea?
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ...
> 
> You have been talking about it too long.
> You bet your ass the left would be for increased taxes ... They would tax the air you breathe if they could ...
> 
> The end costs for video game or movies would matter.
> If they didn't have enough money to cover the tax ... They would just tell you that you needed to pay them more ... For a living wage of course.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

You’re fucking deranged. 

I never said that.


----------



## Faun

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Thousands Gather At Parkland Vigil To Tell The NRA To ‘Stop Killing Our Kids’ *
> 
> The NRA-owned president and Congress may not want to talk about guns in the aftermath of yet another mass shooting, but those in Parkland, Florida are demanding immediate action from lawmakers.…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So talk....smart ass....what are your solutions....genius?
> 
> How about ending gun free zones?  How about armed security or armed staff in the buildings....genius....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was an armed officer at the school. Didn’t do any good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One armed officer in a building that holds 2,000 students........that isn't armed security....
Click to expand...

Oh? How many students per armed guard are needed?


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Libertarians are liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> Here, kaz says he’s a Liberal. And what does kaz, the Liberal, say about Liberals?
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> liberals aren't smart enough to discuss two things at the same time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are not tolerant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are not good people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> God liberals are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are so stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kaz never was the sharpest knife in the drawer.
Click to expand...


That's why I stopped calling leftists "liberals."  That I said this about what you call yourself, then stopped calling you liberals in your mind is getting me?  Actually it shows I meant what I said.  Thanks for that solid of establishing my credibility on this even if you were too stupid to grasp what you are doing.

Leftists aren't smart enough to discuss two things at the same time.  You're not tolerant, you're not good people, God you're stupid, you're so stupid.  

You went back to old quotes to dredge this up.  

Faun never was the sharpest knife in the drawer.


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Thousands Gather At Parkland Vigil To Tell The NRA To ‘Stop Killing Our Kids’ *
> 
> The NRA-owned president and Congress may not want to talk about guns in the aftermath of yet another mass shooting, but those in Parkland, Florida are demanding immediate action from lawmakers.…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So talk....smart ass....what are your solutions....genius?
> 
> How about ending gun free zones?  How about armed security or armed staff in the buildings....genius....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was an armed officer at the school. Didn’t do any good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One armed officer in a building that holds 2,000 students........that isn't armed security....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? How many students per armed guard are needed?
Click to expand...


We don't need armed guards.  We can just allow the administrators and teachers who want to learn to use guns safely and carry them on their own to do it for free.

Congrats on the 17 dead for your leftist political points though, you've been walking on a cloud since


----------



## Faun

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Libertarians are liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> Here, kaz says he’s a Liberal. And what does kaz, the Liberal, say about Liberals?
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> liberals aren't smart enough to discuss two things at the same time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are not tolerant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are not good people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> God liberals are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are so stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kaz never was the sharpest knife in the drawer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I stopped calling leftists "liberals."  That I said this about what you call yourself, then stopped calling you liberals in your mind is getting me?  Actually it shows I meant what I said.  Thanks for that solid of establishing my credibility on this even if you were too stupid to grasp what you are doing.
> 
> Leftists aren't smart enough to discuss two things at the same time.  You're not tolerant, you're not good people, God you're stupid, you're so stupid.
> 
> You went back to old quotes to dredge this up.
> 
> Faun never was the sharpest knife in the drawer.
Click to expand...

Oh, nooos, the self admitted linear thinking, stupid Liberal, resorting to, _I’m rubber, you’re glue..._ How can I survive that??


----------



## Faun

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Thousands Gather At Parkland Vigil To Tell The NRA To ‘Stop Killing Our Kids’ *
> 
> The NRA-owned president and Congress may not want to talk about guns in the aftermath of yet another mass shooting, but those in Parkland, Florida are demanding immediate action from lawmakers.…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So talk....smart ass....what are your solutions....genius?
> 
> How about ending gun free zones?  How about armed security or armed staff in the buildings....genius....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was an armed officer at the school. Didn’t do any good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One armed officer in a building that holds 2,000 students........that isn't armed security....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? How many students per armed guard are needed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't need armed guards.  We can just allow the administrators and teachers who want to learn to use guns safely and carry them on their own to do it for free.
> 
> Congrats on the 17 dead for your leftist political points though, you've been walking on a cloud since
Click to expand...

_*”Congrats on the 17 dead...”*_

You always were a sick pup.


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Libertarians are liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> Here, kaz says he’s a Liberal. And what does kaz, the Liberal, say about Liberals?
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> liberals aren't smart enough to discuss two things at the same time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are not tolerant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are not good people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> God liberals are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are so stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kaz never was the sharpest knife in the drawer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I stopped calling leftists "liberals."  That I said this about what you call yourself, then stopped calling you liberals in your mind is getting me?  Actually it shows I meant what I said.  Thanks for that solid of establishing my credibility on this even if you were too stupid to grasp what you are doing.
> 
> Leftists aren't smart enough to discuss two things at the same time.  You're not tolerant, you're not good people, God you're stupid, you're so stupid.
> 
> You went back to old quotes to dredge this up.
> 
> Faun never was the sharpest knife in the drawer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, nooos, the self admitted linear thinking, stupid Liberal, resorting to, _I’m rubber, you’re glue..._ How can I survive that??
Click to expand...


That has nothing to do with what I said, airhead


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So talk....smart ass....what are your solutions....genius?
> 
> How about ending gun free zones?  How about armed security or armed staff in the buildings....genius....
> 
> 
> 
> There was an armed officer at the school. Didn’t do any good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One armed officer in a building that holds 2,000 students........that isn't armed security....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? How many students per armed guard are needed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't need armed guards.  We can just allow the administrators and teachers who want to learn to use guns safely and carry them on their own to do it for free.
> 
> Congrats on the 17 dead for your leftist political points though, you've been walking on a cloud since
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*”Congrats on the 17 dead...”*_
> 
> You always were a sick pup.
Click to expand...


Your plans worked.  A kid is running around shooting people and no one was shooting back.  Exactly as you designed.  Well done, your plan to have only government armed is working.

Criminals aren't a threat to you, so that's OK.  They just kill a few citizens here and there.  It's honest citizens you want to get guns out of the hands of.  They're the threat to authoritarian leftism.  Nice job.  17 dead, a good count for you.  I heard you set a record.  What a great week for you


----------



## Faun

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Libertarians are liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> Here, kaz says he’s a Liberal. And what does kaz, the Liberal, say about Liberals?
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> liberals aren't smart enough to discuss two things at the same time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are not tolerant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are not good people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> God liberals are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are so stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kaz never was the sharpest knife in the drawer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I stopped calling leftists "liberals."  That I said this about what you call yourself, then stopped calling you liberals in your mind is getting me?  Actually it shows I meant what I said.  Thanks for that solid of establishing my credibility on this even if you were too stupid to grasp what you are doing.
> 
> Leftists aren't smart enough to discuss two things at the same time.  You're not tolerant, you're not good people, God you're stupid, you're so stupid.
> 
> You went back to old quotes to dredge this up.
> 
> Faun never was the sharpest knife in the drawer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, nooos, the self admitted linear thinking, stupid Liberal, resorting to, _I’m rubber, you’re glue..._ How can I survive that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with what I said, airhead
Click to expand...

LOL 

You’re proving all those things you said about Liberals yourself fit you to a tee. Of course that’s what you just did. You took those quips and made it about me. You know, like a 4 year old crying, _I’m rubber, you’re glue..._


----------



## Faun

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was an armed officer at the school. Didn’t do any good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One armed officer in a building that holds 2,000 students........that isn't armed security....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? How many students per armed guard are needed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't need armed guards.  We can just allow the administrators and teachers who want to learn to use guns safely and carry them on their own to do it for free.
> 
> Congrats on the 17 dead for your leftist political points though, you've been walking on a cloud since
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*”Congrats on the 17 dead...”*_
> 
> You always were a sick pup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your plans worked.  A kid is running around shooting people and no one was shooting back.  Exactly as you designed.  Well done, your plan to have only government armed is working.
> 
> Criminals aren't a threat to you, so that's OK.  They just kill a few citizens here and there.  It's honest citizens you want to get guns out of the hands of.  They're the threat to authoritarian leftism.  Nice job.  17 dead, a good count for you.  I heard you set a record.  What a great week for you
Click to expand...

LOL 

Oh? That was the plan was it?


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Libertarians are liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> Here, kaz says he’s a Liberal. And what does kaz, the Liberal, say about Liberals?
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> liberals aren't smart enough to discuss two things at the same time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are not tolerant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are not good people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> God liberals are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals are so stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kaz never was the sharpest knife in the drawer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I stopped calling leftists "liberals."  That I said this about what you call yourself, then stopped calling you liberals in your mind is getting me?  Actually it shows I meant what I said.  Thanks for that solid of establishing my credibility on this even if you were too stupid to grasp what you are doing.
> 
> Leftists aren't smart enough to discuss two things at the same time.  You're not tolerant, you're not good people, God you're stupid, you're so stupid.
> 
> You went back to old quotes to dredge this up.
> 
> Faun never was the sharpest knife in the drawer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, nooos, the self admitted linear thinking, stupid Liberal, resorting to, _I’m rubber, you’re glue..._ How can I survive that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with what I said, airhead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You’re proving all those things you said about Liberals yourself fit you to a tee. Of course that’s what you just did. You took those quips and made it about me. You know, like a 4 year old crying, _I’m rubber, you’re glue..._
Click to expand...


That's funny.  You're the one arguing you're rubber and I'm glue.  What I said about leftists being stupid?  Nailed it ...

I just took you and a bunch of people off ignore.  I only left four people on ignore.  I'm sick of people like you who just want to bicker.  You're not going to last long


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> One armed officer in a building that holds 2,000 students........that isn't armed security....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? How many students per armed guard are needed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't need armed guards.  We can just allow the administrators and teachers who want to learn to use guns safely and carry them on their own to do it for free.
> 
> Congrats on the 17 dead for your leftist political points though, you've been walking on a cloud since
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*”Congrats on the 17 dead...”*_
> 
> You always were a sick pup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your plans worked.  A kid is running around shooting people and no one was shooting back.  Exactly as you designed.  Well done, your plan to have only government armed is working.
> 
> Criminals aren't a threat to you, so that's OK.  They just kill a few citizens here and there.  It's honest citizens you want to get guns out of the hands of.  They're the threat to authoritarian leftism.  Nice job.  17 dead, a good count for you.  I heard you set a record.  What a great week for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh? That was the plan was it?
Click to expand...


Yep, that's why you've been high fiving liberals for days now


----------



## Faun

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, kaz says he’s a Liberal. And what does kaz, the Liberal, say about Liberals?
> 
> 
> 
> ​Kaz never was the sharpest knife in the drawer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I stopped calling leftists "liberals."  That I said this about what you call yourself, then stopped calling you liberals in your mind is getting me?  Actually it shows I meant what I said.  Thanks for that solid of establishing my credibility on this even if you were too stupid to grasp what you are doing.
> 
> Leftists aren't smart enough to discuss two things at the same time.  You're not tolerant, you're not good people, God you're stupid, you're so stupid.
> 
> You went back to old quotes to dredge this up.
> 
> Faun never was the sharpest knife in the drawer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, nooos, the self admitted linear thinking, stupid Liberal, resorting to, _I’m rubber, you’re glue..._ How can I survive that??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with what I said, airhead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You’re proving all those things you said about Liberals yourself fit you to a tee. Of course that’s what you just did. You took those quips and made it about me. You know, like a 4 year old crying, _I’m rubber, you’re glue..._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's funny.  You're the one arguing you're rubber and I'm glue.  What I said about leftists being stupid?  Nailed it ...
> 
> I just took you and a bunch of people off ignore.  I only left four people on ignore.  I'm sick of people like you who just want to bicker.  You're not going to last long
Click to expand...

LOL 

I didn’t say those things about you. You said them about yourself.


----------



## Faun

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? How many students per armed guard are needed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need armed guards.  We can just allow the administrators and teachers who want to learn to use guns safely and carry them on their own to do it for free.
> 
> Congrats on the 17 dead for your leftist political points though, you've been walking on a cloud since
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*”Congrats on the 17 dead...”*_
> 
> You always were a sick pup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your plans worked.  A kid is running around shooting people and no one was shooting back.  Exactly as you designed.  Well done, your plan to have only government armed is working.
> 
> Criminals aren't a threat to you, so that's OK.  They just kill a few citizens here and there.  It's honest citizens you want to get guns out of the hands of.  They're the threat to authoritarian leftism.  Nice job.  17 dead, a good count for you.  I heard you set a record.  What a great week for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh? That was the plan was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, that's why you've been high fiving liberals for days now
Click to expand...

Your dementia is noted and discarded. You really are one sick pup, I’ll grant you that.


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> I didn’t say those things about you. You said them about yourself.



You're rubber, I'm glue ... got it


----------



## Faun

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t say those things about you. You said them about yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're rubber, I'm glue ... got it
Click to expand...

^^^ just another 4 year old


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need armed guards.  We can just allow the administrators and teachers who want to learn to use guns safely and carry them on their own to do it for free.
> 
> Congrats on the 17 dead for your leftist political points though, you've been walking on a cloud since
> 
> 
> 
> _*”Congrats on the 17 dead...”*_
> 
> You always were a sick pup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your plans worked.  A kid is running around shooting people and no one was shooting back.  Exactly as you designed.  Well done, your plan to have only government armed is working.
> 
> Criminals aren't a threat to you, so that's OK.  They just kill a few citizens here and there.  It's honest citizens you want to get guns out of the hands of.  They're the threat to authoritarian leftism.  Nice job.  17 dead, a good count for you.  I heard you set a record.  What a great week for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh? That was the plan was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, that's why you've been high fiving liberals for days now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dementia is noted and discarded. You really are one sick pup, I’ll grant you that.
Click to expand...


You got your way in Florida.  No one was shooting back.  The gunman got to shoot at will.  We followed your plan.

That you're cheering on we continue with your policy of disarming honest citizens, the logical conclusion of that is you got what you want


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t say those things about you. You said them about yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're rubber, I'm glue ... got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ just another 4 year old
Click to expand...


You're the one who wasn't able to read and comprehend that sentence


----------



## Faun

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*”Congrats on the 17 dead...”*_
> 
> You always were a sick pup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your plans worked.  A kid is running around shooting people and no one was shooting back.  Exactly as you designed.  Well done, your plan to have only government armed is working.
> 
> Criminals aren't a threat to you, so that's OK.  They just kill a few citizens here and there.  It's honest citizens you want to get guns out of the hands of.  They're the threat to authoritarian leftism.  Nice job.  17 dead, a good count for you.  I heard you set a record.  What a great week for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh? That was the plan was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, that's why you've been high fiving liberals for days now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dementia is noted and discarded. You really are one sick pup, I’ll grant you that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got your way in Florida.  No one was shooting back.  The gunman got to shoot at will.  We followed your plan.
> 
> That you're cheering on we continue with your policy of disarming honest citizens, the logical conclusion of that is you got what you want
Click to expand...

Oh? How we get our way when we’ve been pushing to get laws passed to try and prevent Cruz from getting his hands in such a weapon while the right does everything in their power to make sure he can get it easily.


----------



## Faun

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t say those things about you. You said them about yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're rubber, I'm glue ... got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ just another 4 year old
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who wasn't able to read and comprehend that sentence
Click to expand...

Great, more projection. I had forgotten how much of a parrot you are, mindlessly squawking back what people say about you. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your plans worked.  A kid is running around shooting people and no one was shooting back.  Exactly as you designed.  Well done, your plan to have only government armed is working.
> 
> Criminals aren't a threat to you, so that's OK.  They just kill a few citizens here and there.  It's honest citizens you want to get guns out of the hands of.  They're the threat to authoritarian leftism.  Nice job.  17 dead, a good count for you.  I heard you set a record.  What a great week for you
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Oh? That was the plan was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, that's why you've been high fiving liberals for days now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your dementia is noted and discarded. You really are one sick pup, I’ll grant you that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got your way in Florida.  No one was shooting back.  The gunman got to shoot at will.  We followed your plan.
> 
> That you're cheering on we continue with your policy of disarming honest citizens, the logical conclusion of that is you got what you want
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? How we get our way when we’ve been pushing to get laws passed to try and prevent Cruz from getting his hands in such a weapon while the right does everything in their power to make sure he can get it easily.
Click to expand...


How's the war on drugs working out for you?

You don't even get that, do you?


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t say those things about you. You said them about yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're rubber, I'm glue ... got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ just another 4 year old
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who wasn't able to read and comprehend that sentence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, more projection. I had forgotten how much of a parrot you are, mindlessly squawking back what people say about you. Thanks for the reminder.
Click to expand...


You're so stupid that you're a hoot


----------



## Faun

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t say those things about you. You said them about yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're rubber, I'm glue ... got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ just another 4 year old
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who wasn't able to read and comprehend that sentence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, more projection. I had forgotten how much of a parrot you are, mindlessly squawking back what people say about you. Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're so stupid that you're a hoot
Click to expand...

Slobbers the Liberal who calls Liberals, “stupid.”


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're rubber, I'm glue ... got it
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ just another 4 year old
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who wasn't able to read and comprehend that sentence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, more projection. I had forgotten how much of a parrot you are, mindlessly squawking back what people say about you. Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're so stupid that you're a hoot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slobbers the Liberal who calls a Liberals, “stupid.”
Click to expand...


Wow, you're the fastest person who I ever put back on ignore.  Nice job.

Two records this week, that and the 17 dead following your policies that has you on cloud nine.

Look man, insulting me works.  But all you want to do is bicker, and that gets dull very quickly


----------



## thanatos144

Skull Pilot said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor Grump likes to pretend everyone lives a small population homogeneous country with no international borders like he does.  I mean, what works in Mayberry RFD will work everywhere, right?
> 
> He's not interested at all in learning anything about the United States and how it's different than New Zealand.  Just lecturing us how they do it and assuming it would work here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by a friend of mine in Sydney, who is a New Yorker. He wondered in his post that maybe the reason wasn't guns, maybe it was the water....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF do you people care?
> 
> Trust me no one here gives a flying or any other kind of fuck about Australia
Click to expand...

He is under the delusion that the buy back program in his country was a success ... Only 1/3 of the country gave up their arms so about the totality of the retarded white regressives in the country. Mind you gun crime in Australia is declining extremely slow. About as slow as ours. Which is something else the authoritarian left doesn't want people to know that gun crime has been declining for decades.


----------



## Faun

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ just another 4 year old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who wasn't able to read and comprehend that sentence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, more projection. I had forgotten how much of a parrot you are, mindlessly squawking back what people say about you. Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're so stupid that you're a hoot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slobbers the Liberal who calls a Liberals, “stupid.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you're the fastest person who I ever put back on ignore.  Nice job.
> 
> Two records this week, that and the 17 dead following your policies that has you on cloud nine.
> 
> Look man, insulting me works.  But all you want to do is bicker, and that gets dull very quickly
Click to expand...

WTF??

You insulted yourself. Or did you forget already... you called Liberals, “stupid” ... then called yourself a Liberal.

Do you also ignore yourself like you do with your fellow Liberals?

Or does your sickness prevent you from comprehending that had the left actually gotten what we wanted, perhaps Cruz wouldn’t have gotten his hands on the weapon he used to kill 17 people with?


----------



## thanatos144

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No...actually, it is about fathers in the homes......single mothers, especially young teenage mothers.......notice...you had that dynamic in Sandy Hook, Vegas, and this one.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His mother was NOT a teenager!  He grew up with older adoptive parents.
> 
> WTF does Vegas have to do with it?  The guy was my age and I am older than dirt!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The mother was on her own when the husband died.....he was 6 when that happened....
> 
> The Vegas shooter, another single mother.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was a single mother because her husband was a bank robber and the shooter was 7 when he was arrested!  It's not like he ran out on the family!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't have to run out on the family....he wasn't there, she was a single mother raising young males......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the problem.  Lots of single mothers raise fine kids.  How do you explain Ben Carson?  How many people did he shoot and kill?
> 
> Your overly simplistic explanation has no basis in reality. Anecdotal evidence is not data.
> 
> When my daughter was in middle school, a classmate from an upper class neighborhood with two fine and upstanding parents murdered a neighbor child and stuffed her body under a waterbed in his room.  How did that happen?  My daughter said he was just like any other kid, but he took a baseball bat and bashed a little girl's head in!
Click to expand...

It isn't anecdotal it is statistical that on average most of the crimes in this country are committed by those with no father in the house. It is the number one reason the poor community hasn't progressed much since the 60's. A woman shouldn't have to raise her kids alone and a father is far more important then any feminist will ever admit.


----------



## thanatos144

undertherqadar said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> undertherqadar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> undertherqadar said:
> 
> 
> 
> The leader of a white nationalist militia says Florida school shooting suspect Nikolas Cruz was a member of his group and participated in paramilitary drills in Tallahassee.
> 
> 
> Alleged Parkland Shooter Nikolas Cruz Was a Member of White Supremacist Group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An update for you...
> 
> Local Police: ‘No Known Ties’ Between Shooting Suspect And White Nationalist Group
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he is one of yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope......read the link.......more investigation is needed.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Leader of White Supremacist Group Claims Florida School Shooting Suspect Was a Member
> Cruz was associated with ROF and participated in at least one training in the Tallahassee area, carpooling up with other white supremacists from south Florida. The Republic of Florida describes itself as a “white civil rights organization fighting for white identitarian politics” that seeks to create a “white ethnostate” in Florida,
> 
> https://splinternews.com/leader-of-...tter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2018-02-15*
Click to expand...

I am sure a white supremacist would love a guy named Cruz in his group. Grow up.


----------



## thanatos144

ABikerSailor said:


> Did anyone notice that one of the gun regulations that Trump got rid of was the one banning mentally ill people from buying guns?
> 
> He's so hell bent on getting rid of everything Obama that he's actually gotten rid of some stuff that actually makes sense.


You are ether lying or misinformed.... He never TOUCHED the provision for mentally ill and gun ownership. He should have though. It is way to broad a description.... What kind of mental; illness??? Does it cover depression? Because if so NO ONE can get a gun and thats what the authoritarians are after using a very small minority of mentally ill as a scapegoat.


----------



## thanatos144

RealDave said:


> Imagine this.  A guy goes in to buy an AR-15.
> 
> He is turned down because he was weird in High School.
> 
> Or he was turned down because he was a member of a White Supremacist group.
> 
> Or he gets turned down because he posted a video showing Muslim violence?
> 
> Or he was turned down because a parent died within the past year?
> 
> My God, the NRA would go ballistic.
> 
> Trump just blocked an effort to keep crazy people from buying guns that Obama put in place.
> 
> So quit talking about missed signs.  Talk about the idea that we keep handing out these killing machines at all.  They serve no purpose.  Stop the NRA's expansion into things like silencers & bump stocks.
> 
> If you really think you have to have these things, get some mental help.


He got the gun because up until he shot up the school HE COMMITTED NO CRIME. You should NEVER have the right to curb rights for what thought crimes. Jesus that is so 1984 it is scary.


----------



## Faun

thanatos144 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> His mother was NOT a teenager!  He grew up with older adoptive parents.
> 
> WTF does Vegas have to do with it?  The guy was my age and I am older than dirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mother was on her own when the husband died.....he was 6 when that happened....
> 
> The Vegas shooter, another single mother.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was a single mother because her husband was a bank robber and the shooter was 7 when he was arrested!  It's not like he ran out on the family!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't have to run out on the family....he wasn't there, she was a single mother raising young males......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the problem.  Lots of single mothers raise fine kids.  How do you explain Ben Carson?  How many people did he shoot and kill?
> 
> Your overly simplistic explanation has no basis in reality. Anecdotal evidence is not data.
> 
> When my daughter was in middle school, a classmate from an upper class neighborhood with two fine and upstanding parents murdered a neighbor child and stuffed her body under a waterbed in his room.  How did that happen?  My daughter said he was just like any other kid, but he took a baseball bat and bashed a little girl's head in!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't anecdotal it is statistical that on average most of the crimes in this country are committed by those with no father in the house. It is the number one reason the poor community hasn't progressed much since the 60's. A woman shouldn't have to raise her kids alone and a father is far more important then any feminist will ever admit.
Click to expand...

Great, so what do you propose should be done with cases like Cruz, whose father died while he was a young kid?


----------



## thanatos144

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mother was on her own when the husband died.....he was 6 when that happened....
> 
> The Vegas shooter, another single mother.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was a single mother because her husband was a bank robber and the shooter was 7 when he was arrested!  It's not like he ran out on the family!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't have to run out on the family....he wasn't there, she was a single mother raising young males......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the problem.  Lots of single mothers raise fine kids.  How do you explain Ben Carson?  How many people did he shoot and kill?
> 
> Your overly simplistic explanation has no basis in reality. Anecdotal evidence is not data.
> 
> When my daughter was in middle school, a classmate from an upper class neighborhood with two fine and upstanding parents murdered a neighbor child and stuffed her body under a waterbed in his room.  How did that happen?  My daughter said he was just like any other kid, but he took a baseball bat and bashed a little girl's head in!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't anecdotal it is statistical that on average most of the crimes in this country are committed by those with no father in the house. It is the number one reason the poor community hasn't progressed much since the 60's. A woman shouldn't have to raise her kids alone and a father is far more important then any feminist will ever admit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, so what do you propose should be done with cases like Cruz, whose father died while he was a young kid?
Click to expand...

Have better parents. Your regressive left policies make these people. Your there is no loser mindset makes these people. Did you think there wouldn't be any consequences to the consistent attack on men and fathers? The policies you support created a generation of boys and very very very few men.


----------



## depotoo

Actually, an officer is paid for by the city, to be assigned to the school, and everything down here is pointing the fact he/she was not there, from our local paper-

The only person trained and armed to fight back against an assailant is Stoneman Douglas’s one school resource officer, a Broward Sheriff’s deputy funded by the city of Parkland. But Maxwell said she doesn’t think he was on campus when the shooting happened.

“I have been told by a couple of sources that the SRO was either called off campus responding to something happening or it could have been his day off,” she said. “They are stretched very thin.”

Neither BSO (Broward Sheriffs Office) nor school district officials responded to requests for comment about the whereabouts of the officer.
Florida school shooting: How was killer able to get around school security?
I have seen this from a number of sources.  Notice how the subject has been broached, -yes, there was an officer assigned to the school-
not that the officer was actually there.


Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Thousands Gather At Parkland Vigil To Tell The NRA To ‘Stop Killing Our Kids’ *
> 
> The NRA-owned president and Congress may not want to talk about guns in the aftermath of yet another mass shooting, but those in Parkland, Florida are demanding immediate action from lawmakers.…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So talk....smart ass....what are your solutions....genius?
> 
> How about ending gun free zones?  How about armed security or armed staff in the buildings....genius....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was an armed officer at the school. Didn’t do any good.
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was a single mother because her husband was a bank robber and the shooter was 7 when he was arrested!  It's not like he ran out on the family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't have to run out on the family....he wasn't there, she was a single mother raising young males......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not the problem.  Lots of single mothers raise fine kids.  How do you explain Ben Carson?  How many people did he shoot and kill?
> 
> Your overly simplistic explanation has no basis in reality. Anecdotal evidence is not data.
> 
> When my daughter was in middle school, a classmate from an upper class neighborhood with two fine and upstanding parents murdered a neighbor child and stuffed her body under a waterbed in his room.  How did that happen?  My daughter said he was just like any other kid, but he took a baseball bat and bashed a little girl's head in!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't anecdotal it is statistical that on average most of the crimes in this country are committed by those with no father in the house. It is the number one reason the poor community hasn't progressed much since the 60's. A woman shouldn't have to raise her kids alone and a father is far more important then any feminist will ever admit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, so what do you propose should be done with cases like Cruz, whose father died while he was a young kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have better parents. Your regressive left policies make these people. Your there is no loser mindset makes these people. Did you think there wouldn't be any consequences to the consistent attack on men and fathers? The policies you support created a generation of boys and very very very few men.
Click to expand...

Dying of natural causes while you’re kids are young makes one a bad parent??


----------



## thanatos144

depotoo said:


> Actually, an officer is paid for by the city, to be assigned to the school, and everything down here is pointing the fact he/she was not there, from our local paper-
> 
> The only person trained and armed to fight back against an assailant is Stoneman Douglas’s one school resource officer, a Broward Sheriff’s deputy funded by the city of Parkland. But Maxwell said she doesn’t think he was on campus when the shooting happened.
> 
> “I have been told by a couple of sources that the SRO was either called off campus responding to something happening or it could have been his day off,” she said. “They are stretched very thin.”
> 
> Neither BSO (Broward Sheriffs Office) nor school district officials responded to requests for comment about the whereabouts of the officer.
> Florida school shooting: How was killer able to get around school security?
> I have seen this from a number of sources.  Notice how the subject has been broached, -yes, there was an officer assigned to the school-
> not that the officer was actually there.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Thousands Gather At Parkland Vigil To Tell The NRA To ‘Stop Killing Our Kids’ *
> 
> The NRA-owned president and Congress may not want to talk about guns in the aftermath of yet another mass shooting, but those in Parkland, Florida are demanding immediate action from lawmakers.…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So talk....smart ass....what are your solutions....genius?
> 
> How about ending gun free zones?  How about armed security or armed staff in the buildings....genius....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was an armed officer at the school. Didn’t do any good.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

They should have more then one. Yet I think that is standard practice here in Florida. My daughters school locks the doors when school is in session . Meaning they can only be opened from the inside or with a key. I dont understand why this school wasn't like this.


----------



## thanatos144

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't have to run out on the family....he wasn't there, she was a single mother raising young males......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not the problem.  Lots of single mothers raise fine kids.  How do you explain Ben Carson?  How many people did he shoot and kill?
> 
> Your overly simplistic explanation has no basis in reality. Anecdotal evidence is not data.
> 
> When my daughter was in middle school, a classmate from an upper class neighborhood with two fine and upstanding parents murdered a neighbor child and stuffed her body under a waterbed in his room.  How did that happen?  My daughter said he was just like any other kid, but he took a baseball bat and bashed a little girl's head in!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't anecdotal it is statistical that on average most of the crimes in this country are committed by those with no father in the house. It is the number one reason the poor community hasn't progressed much since the 60's. A woman shouldn't have to raise her kids alone and a father is far more important then any feminist will ever admit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, so what do you propose should be done with cases like Cruz, whose father died while he was a young kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have better parents. Your regressive left policies make these people. Your there is no loser mindset makes these people. Did you think there wouldn't be any consequences to the consistent attack on men and fathers? The policies you support created a generation of boys and very very very few men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dying of natural causes while you’re kids are young makes one a bad parent??
Click to expand...

wtf are you talking about? his mother died recently.


----------



## Faun

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not the problem.  Lots of single mothers raise fine kids.  How do you explain Ben Carson?  How many people did he shoot and kill?
> 
> Your overly simplistic explanation has no basis in reality. Anecdotal evidence is not data.
> 
> When my daughter was in middle school, a classmate from an upper class neighborhood with two fine and upstanding parents murdered a neighbor child and stuffed her body under a waterbed in his room.  How did that happen?  My daughter said he was just like any other kid, but he took a baseball bat and bashed a little girl's head in!
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't anecdotal it is statistical that on average most of the crimes in this country are committed by those with no father in the house. It is the number one reason the poor community hasn't progressed much since the 60's. A woman shouldn't have to raise her kids alone and a father is far more important then any feminist will ever admit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, so what do you propose should be done with cases like Cruz, whose father died while he was a young kid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have better parents. Your regressive left policies make these people. Your there is no loser mindset makes these people. Did you think there wouldn't be any consequences to the consistent attack on men and fathers? The policies you support created a generation of boys and very very very few men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dying of natural causes while you’re kids are young makes one a bad parent??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wtf are you talking about? his mother died recently.
Click to expand...

Seriously? You don’t realize I was talking about his dad?? Never mind. You’re too fucked in the head to have this conversation. <smh>


----------



## 2aguy

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Thousands Gather At Parkland Vigil To Tell The NRA To ‘Stop Killing Our Kids’ *
> 
> The NRA-owned president and Congress may not want to talk about guns in the aftermath of yet another mass shooting, but those in Parkland, Florida are demanding immediate action from lawmakers.…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So talk....smart ass....what are your solutions....genius?
> 
> How about ending gun free zones?  How about armed security or armed staff in the buildings....genius....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was an armed officer at the school. Didn’t do any good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One armed officer in a building that holds 2,000 students........that isn't armed security....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? How many students per armed guard are needed?
Click to expand...



Enough to scare off mass shooters......the mass shooters who lived and the ones who left notes?  They changed their targets in the face of armed security.....the easiest thing would be to end gun free zones so parents could carry their own weapons onto school grounds, and then have secret training programs for some of the staff......

By simply ending gun free zones you keep shooters away...they are not looking for a gun fight, they either run or commit suicide, so the chance they would face actual armed resistance will keep them from attacking...

Do some research.........


----------



## Faun

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Thousands Gather At Parkland Vigil To Tell The NRA To ‘Stop Killing Our Kids’ *
> 
> The NRA-owned president and Congress may not want to talk about guns in the aftermath of yet another mass shooting, but those in Parkland, Florida are demanding immediate action from lawmakers.…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So talk....smart ass....what are your solutions....genius?
> 
> How about ending gun free zones?  How about armed security or armed staff in the buildings....genius....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was an armed officer at the school. Didn’t do any good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One armed officer in a building that holds 2,000 students........that isn't armed security....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? How many students per armed guard are needed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Enough to scare off mass shooters......the mass shooters who lived and the ones who left notes?  They changed their targets in the face of armed security.....the easiest thing would be to end gun free zones so parents could carry their own weapons onto school grounds, and then have secret training programs for some of the staff......
> 
> By simply ending gun free zones you keep shooters away...they are not looking for a gun fight, they either run or commit suicide, so the chance they would face actual armed resistance will keep them from attacking...
> 
> Do some research.........
Click to expand...

How many is enough? That doesn’t answer the question.


----------



## 2aguy

thanatos144 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, an officer is paid for by the city, to be assigned to the school, and everything down here is pointing the fact he/she was not there, from our local paper-
> 
> The only person trained and armed to fight back against an assailant is Stoneman Douglas’s one school resource officer, a Broward Sheriff’s deputy funded by the city of Parkland. But Maxwell said she doesn’t think he was on campus when the shooting happened.
> 
> “I have been told by a couple of sources that the SRO was either called off campus responding to something happening or it could have been his day off,” she said. “They are stretched very thin.”
> 
> Neither BSO (Broward Sheriffs Office) nor school district officials responded to requests for comment about the whereabouts of the officer.
> Florida school shooting: How was killer able to get around school security?
> I have seen this from a number of sources.  Notice how the subject has been broached, -yes, there was an officer assigned to the school-
> not that the officer was actually there.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Thousands Gather At Parkland Vigil To Tell The NRA To ‘Stop Killing Our Kids’ *
> 
> The NRA-owned president and Congress may not want to talk about guns in the aftermath of yet another mass shooting, but those in Parkland, Florida are demanding immediate action from lawmakers.…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So talk....smart ass....what are your solutions....genius?
> 
> How about ending gun free zones?  How about armed security or armed staff in the buildings....genius....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was an armed officer at the school. Didn’t do any good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should have more then one. Yet I think that is standard practice here in Florida. My daughters school locks the doors when school is in session . Meaning they can only be opened from the inside or with a key. I dont understand why this school wasn't like this.
Click to expand...



It may have been.....does anyone know for sure...besides, these killers plan the attack 6 months to 2 years in advance...if there is any glass on the door, they will simply shoot it out and reach through to unlock the door, since they all have push bars to escape from fire.....or they will buzz in and shoot the office staff......

The only way to stop this....get rid of gun free zones....allow parents to carry their legal guns with them throughout the day as they drop off kids, pick up kids for Dr. appointments, this way the killers will not know who is armed or where they are......this will keep them from targeting schools.....

We have research on this, interviews with these killers and notes from these killers....armed resistance makes them change their targets...


----------



## 2aguy

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So talk....smart ass....what are your solutions....genius?
> 
> How about ending gun free zones?  How about armed security or armed staff in the buildings....genius....
> 
> 
> 
> There was an armed officer at the school. Didn’t do any good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One armed officer in a building that holds 2,000 students........that isn't armed security....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? How many students per armed guard are needed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Enough to scare off mass shooters......the mass shooters who lived and the ones who left notes?  They changed their targets in the face of armed security.....the easiest thing would be to end gun free zones so parents could carry their own weapons onto school grounds, and then have secret training programs for some of the staff......
> 
> By simply ending gun free zones you keep shooters away...they are not looking for a gun fight, they either run or commit suicide, so the chance they would face actual armed resistance will keep them from attacking...
> 
> Do some research.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many is enough? That doesn’t answer the question.
Click to expand...



It isn't a simple equation...and the best answer is to get rid of gun free zones...then you have any number of people who could be carrying a legal gun, and the killers won't know who or how many....and they will be forced to pick different targets..


----------



## Faun

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was an armed officer at the school. Didn’t do any good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One armed officer in a building that holds 2,000 students........that isn't armed security....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? How many students per armed guard are needed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Enough to scare off mass shooters......the mass shooters who lived and the ones who left notes?  They changed their targets in the face of armed security.....the easiest thing would be to end gun free zones so parents could carry their own weapons onto school grounds, and then have secret training programs for some of the staff......
> 
> By simply ending gun free zones you keep shooters away...they are not looking for a gun fight, they either run or commit suicide, so the chance they would face actual armed resistance will keep them from attacking...
> 
> Do some research.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many is enough? That doesn’t answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a simple equation...and the best answer is to get rid of gun free zones...then you have any number of people who could be carrying a legal gun, and the killers won't know who or how many....and they will be forced to pick different targets..
Click to expand...

It didn’t deter Cruz.


----------



## 2aguy

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> One armed officer in a building that holds 2,000 students........that isn't armed security....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? How many students per armed guard are needed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Enough to scare off mass shooters......the mass shooters who lived and the ones who left notes?  They changed their targets in the face of armed security.....the easiest thing would be to end gun free zones so parents could carry their own weapons onto school grounds, and then have secret training programs for some of the staff......
> 
> By simply ending gun free zones you keep shooters away...they are not looking for a gun fight, they either run or commit suicide, so the chance they would face actual armed resistance will keep them from attacking...
> 
> Do some research.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many is enough? That doesn’t answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a simple equation...and the best answer is to get rid of gun free zones...then you have any number of people who could be carrying a legal gun, and the killers won't know who or how many....and they will be forced to pick different targets..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It didn’t deter Cruz.
Click to expand...



The school was a gun free zone, numb nuts...they had one armed guard on a campus of 2,000 students........one gun.......on an entire campus....doofus....


----------



## kaz

Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who wasn't able to read and comprehend that sentence
> 
> 
> 
> Great, more projection. I had forgotten how much of a parrot you are, mindlessly squawking back what people say about you. Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're so stupid that you're a hoot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slobbers the Liberal who calls a Liberals, “stupid.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you're the fastest person who I ever put back on ignore.  Nice job.
> 
> Two records this week, that and the 17 dead following your policies that has you on cloud nine.
> 
> Look man, insulting me works.  But all you want to do is bicker, and that gets dull very quickly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF??
> 
> You insulted yourself. Or did you forget already... you called Liberals, “stupid” ... then called yourself a Liberal.
> 
> Do you also ignore yourself like you do with your fellow Liberals?
> 
> Or does your sickness prevent you from comprehending that had the left actually gotten what we wanted, perhaps Cruz wouldn’t have gotten his hands on the weapon he used to kill 17 people with?
Click to expand...


Before you go, just wanted to remember the good times we had.  Remember how we laughed at that dumb ass Obama for saying he was born in Kenya?  Obama was the original birther.

You were hysterical when you said, "Then his skanky, fat ass ho did it, she said Kenya was his homeland."  Then we rolled on the floor laughing.  The jello shots may have had something to do with that too.

Then when Hillary revived it and said Obama was born in Kenya, you were pissed, you said you wouldn't vote for that ignorant bitch for dog catcher


----------



## kaz

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? How many students per armed guard are needed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough to scare off mass shooters......the mass shooters who lived and the ones who left notes?  They changed their targets in the face of armed security.....the easiest thing would be to end gun free zones so parents could carry their own weapons onto school grounds, and then have secret training programs for some of the staff......
> 
> By simply ending gun free zones you keep shooters away...they are not looking for a gun fight, they either run or commit suicide, so the chance they would face actual armed resistance will keep them from attacking...
> 
> Do some research.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many is enough? That doesn’t answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a simple equation...and the best answer is to get rid of gun free zones...then you have any number of people who could be carrying a legal gun, and the killers won't know who or how many....and they will be forced to pick different targets..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It didn’t deter Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The school was a gun free zone, numb nuts...they had one armed guard on a campus of 2,000 students........one gun.......on an entire campus....doofus....
Click to expand...


Only leftists are stupid enough that when they get their way and 17 kids are murdered, they think that proves them right


----------



## depotoo

Same here in Palm Beach County.  It is like Fort Knox.

I agree, particularly a school with over 3000 students and a large campus, the problem seems to be funding.  The school districts are not wanting to help fund for these sheriffs deputies/police officers., therefore the cities are picking up most of the expenditures.


thanatos144 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, an officer is paid for by the city, to be assigned to the school, and everything down here is pointing the fact he/she was not there, from our local paper-
> 
> The only person trained and armed to fight back against an assailant is Stoneman Douglas’s one school resource officer, a Broward Sheriff’s deputy funded by the city of Parkland. But Maxwell said she doesn’t think he was on campus when the shooting happened.
> 
> “I have been told by a couple of sources that the SRO was either called off campus responding to something happening or it could have been his day off,” she said. “They are stretched very thin.”
> 
> Neither BSO (Broward Sheriffs Office) nor school district officials responded to requests for comment about the whereabouts of the officer.
> Florida school shooting: How was killer able to get around school security?
> I have seen this from a number of sources.  Notice how the subject has been broached, -yes, there was an officer assigned to the school-
> not that the officer was actually there.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Thousands Gather At Parkland Vigil To Tell The NRA To ‘Stop Killing Our Kids’ *
> 
> The NRA-owned president and Congress may not want to talk about guns in the aftermath of yet another mass shooting, but those in Parkland, Florida are demanding immediate action from lawmakers.…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So talk....smart ass....what are your solutions....genius?
> 
> How about ending gun free zones?  How about armed security or armed staff in the buildings....genius....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was an armed officer at the school. Didn’t do any good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should have more then one. Yet I think that is standard practice here in Florida. My daughters school locks the doors when school is in session . Meaning they can only be opened from the inside or with a key. I dont understand why this school wasn't like this.
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? How many students per armed guard are needed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough to scare off mass shooters......the mass shooters who lived and the ones who left notes?  They changed their targets in the face of armed security.....the easiest thing would be to end gun free zones so parents could carry their own weapons onto school grounds, and then have secret training programs for some of the staff......
> 
> By simply ending gun free zones you keep shooters away...they are not looking for a gun fight, they either run or commit suicide, so the chance they would face actual armed resistance will keep them from attacking...
> 
> Do some research.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many is enough? That doesn’t answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a simple equation...and the best answer is to get rid of gun free zones...then you have any number of people who could be carrying a legal gun, and the killers won't know who or how many....and they will be forced to pick different targets..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It didn’t deter Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The school was a gun free zone, numb nuts...they had one armed guard on a campus of 2,000 students........one gun.......on an entire campus....doofus....
Click to expand...

Gun free? There was an armed officer on the campus. Or at least, there was supposed to be one. Someone did say they heard there was no officer present that day, but Cruz couldn’t know if there were none, one, or more. 

Didn’t deter him.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Gun dysfunction is about Republicans, not “Washington”*


----------



## Faun

kaz said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enough to scare off mass shooters......the mass shooters who lived and the ones who left notes?  They changed their targets in the face of armed security.....the easiest thing would be to end gun free zones so parents could carry their own weapons onto school grounds, and then have secret training programs for some of the staff......
> 
> By simply ending gun free zones you keep shooters away...they are not looking for a gun fight, they either run or commit suicide, so the chance they would face actual armed resistance will keep them from attacking...
> 
> Do some research.........
> 
> 
> 
> How many is enough? That doesn’t answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a simple equation...and the best answer is to get rid of gun free zones...then you have any number of people who could be carrying a legal gun, and the killers won't know who or how many....and they will be forced to pick different targets..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It didn’t deter Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The school was a gun free zone, numb nuts...they had one armed guard on a campus of 2,000 students........one gun.......on an entire campus....doofus....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only leftists are stupid enough that when they get their way and 17 kids are murdered, they think that proves them right
Click to expand...

You cut yourself with that double edge sword as the same can be said about conservatives.


----------



## depotoo

Seems the officer was not on campus.  See my earlier post.  Oh, I’ll repeat it for you-


Actually, an officer is paid for by the city, to be assigned to the school, and everything down here is pointing the fact he/she was not there, from our local paper-

The only person trained and armed to fight back against an assailant is Stoneman Douglas’s one school resource officer, a Broward Sheriff’s deputy funded by the city of Parkland. But Maxwell said she doesn’t think he was on campus when the shooting happened.

“I have been told by a couple of sources that the SRO was either called off campus responding to something happening or it could have been his day off,” she said. “They are stretched very thin.”

Neither BSO (Broward Sheriffs Office) nor school district officials responded to requests for comment about the whereabouts of the officer.
Florida school shooting: How was killer able to get around school security?
I have seen this from a number of sources. Notice how the subject has been broached, -yes, there was an officer assigned to the school-
not that the officer was actually there.





Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> One armed officer in a building that holds 2,000 students........that isn't armed security....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? How many students per armed guard are needed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Enough to scare off mass shooters......the mass shooters who lived and the ones who left notes?  They changed their targets in the face of armed security.....the easiest thing would be to end gun free zones so parents could carry their own weapons onto school grounds, and then have secret training programs for some of the staff......
> 
> By simply ending gun free zones you keep shooters away...they are not looking for a gun fight, they either run or commit suicide, so the chance they would face actual armed resistance will keep them from attacking...
> 
> Do some research.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many is enough? That doesn’t answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a simple equation...and the best answer is to get rid of gun free zones...then you have any number of people who could be carrying a legal gun, and the killers won't know who or how many....and they will be forced to pick different targets..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It didn’t deter Cruz.
Click to expand...




Faun said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many is enough? That doesn’t answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a simple equation...and the best answer is to get rid of gun free zones...then you have any number of people who could be carrying a legal gun, and the killers won't know who or how many....and they will be forced to pick different targets..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It didn’t deter Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The school was a gun free zone, numb nuts...they had one armed guard on a campus of 2,000 students........one gun.......on an entire campus....doofus....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only leftists are stupid enough that when they get their way and 17 kids are murdered, they think that proves them right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cut yourself with that double edge sword as the same can be said about conservatives.
Click to expand...


----------



## 2aguy

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enough to scare off mass shooters......the mass shooters who lived and the ones who left notes?  They changed their targets in the face of armed security.....the easiest thing would be to end gun free zones so parents could carry their own weapons onto school grounds, and then have secret training programs for some of the staff......
> 
> By simply ending gun free zones you keep shooters away...they are not looking for a gun fight, they either run or commit suicide, so the chance they would face actual armed resistance will keep them from attacking...
> 
> Do some research.........
> 
> 
> 
> How many is enough? That doesn’t answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a simple equation...and the best answer is to get rid of gun free zones...then you have any number of people who could be carrying a legal gun, and the killers won't know who or how many....and they will be forced to pick different targets..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It didn’t deter Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The school was a gun free zone, numb nuts...they had one armed guard on a campus of 2,000 students........one gun.......on an entire campus....doofus....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gun free? There was an armed officer on the campus. Or at least, there was supposed to be one. Someone did say they heard there was no officer present that day, but Cruz couldn’t know if there were none, one, or more.
> 
> Didn’t deter him.
Click to expand...



The shooters research 6 months to 2 years out......read the information on these shooters...they changed their targets based on the likelihood of facing armed resistance......this is a fact....you can find it....the Colorado theater shooter, the Santa Barbara Sorority shooter, the South Carolina church shooter, Sandy Hook.......

Sandy Hook?  The only school that didn't have an armed guard was the one that was attacked...the other schools had police resource officers....


----------



## Faun

depotoo said:


> Seems the officer was not on campus.  See my earlier post.  Oh, I’ll repeat it for you-
> 
> 
> Actually, an officer is paid for by the city, to be assigned to the school, and everything down here is pointing the fact he/she was not there, from our local paper-
> 
> The only person trained and armed to fight back against an assailant is Stoneman Douglas’s one school resource officer, a Broward Sheriff’s deputy funded by the city of Parkland. But Maxwell said she doesn’t think he was on campus when the shooting happened.
> 
> “I have been told by a couple of sources that the SRO was either called off campus responding to something happening or it could have been his day off,” she said. “They are stretched very thin.”
> 
> Neither BSO (Broward Sheriffs Office) nor school district officials responded to requests for comment about the whereabouts of the officer.
> Florida school shooting: How was killer able to get around school security?
> I have seen this from a number of sources. Notice how the subject has been broached, -yes, there was an officer assigned to the school-
> not that the officer was actually there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? How many students per armed guard are needed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough to scare off mass shooters......the mass shooters who lived and the ones who left notes?  They changed their targets in the face of armed security.....the easiest thing would be to end gun free zones so parents could carry their own weapons onto school grounds, and then have secret training programs for some of the staff......
> 
> By simply ending gun free zones you keep shooters away...they are not looking for a gun fight, they either run or commit suicide, so the chance they would face actual armed resistance will keep them from attacking...
> 
> Do some research.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many is enough? That doesn’t answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a simple equation...and the best answer is to get rid of gun free zones...then you have any number of people who could be carrying a legal gun, and the killers won't know who or how many....and they will be forced to pick different targets..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It didn’t deter Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a simple equation...and the best answer is to get rid of gun free zones...then you have any number of people who could be carrying a legal gun, and the killers won't know who or how many....and they will be forced to pick different targets..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It didn’t deter Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The school was a gun free zone, numb nuts...they had one armed guard on a campus of 2,000 students........one gun.......on an entire campus....doofus....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only leftists are stupid enough that when they get their way and 17 kids are murdered, they think that proves them right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cut yourself with that double edge sword as the same can be said about conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You have two of my posts in there. I can’t tell what you’re responding to.


----------



## kaz

depotoo said:


> Seems the officer was not on campus.  See my earlier post.  Oh, I’ll repeat it for you-
> 
> 
> Actually, an officer is paid for by the city, to be assigned to the school, and everything down here is pointing the fact he/she was not there, from our local paper-
> 
> The only person trained and armed to fight back against an assailant is Stoneman Douglas’s one school resource officer, a Broward Sheriff’s deputy funded by the city of Parkland. But Maxwell said she doesn’t think he was on campus when the shooting happened.
> 
> “I have been told by a couple of sources that the SRO was either called off campus responding to something happening or it could have been his day off,” she said. “They are stretched very thin.”
> 
> Neither BSO (Broward Sheriffs Office) nor school district officials responded to requests for comment about the whereabouts of the officer.
> Florida school shooting: How was killer able to get around school security?
> I have seen this from a number of sources. Notice how the subject has been broached, -yes, there was an officer assigned to the school-
> not that the officer was actually there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? How many students per armed guard are needed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough to scare off mass shooters......the mass shooters who lived and the ones who left notes?  They changed their targets in the face of armed security.....the easiest thing would be to end gun free zones so parents could carry their own weapons onto school grounds, and then have secret training programs for some of the staff......
> 
> By simply ending gun free zones you keep shooters away...they are not looking for a gun fight, they either run or commit suicide, so the chance they would face actual armed resistance will keep them from attacking...
> 
> Do some research.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many is enough? That doesn’t answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a simple equation...and the best answer is to get rid of gun free zones...then you have any number of people who could be carrying a legal gun, and the killers won't know who or how many....and they will be forced to pick different targets..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It didn’t deter Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a simple equation...and the best answer is to get rid of gun free zones...then you have any number of people who could be carrying a legal gun, and the killers won't know who or how many....and they will be forced to pick different targets..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It didn’t deter Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The school was a gun free zone, numb nuts...they had one armed guard on a campus of 2,000 students........one gun.......on an entire campus....doofus....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only leftists are stupid enough that when they get their way and 17 kids are murdered, they think that proves them right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cut yourself with that double edge sword as the same can be said about conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


In the Washington Navy Yard, the shooter just shot the security guy first


----------



## Faun

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many is enough? That doesn’t answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a simple equation...and the best answer is to get rid of gun free zones...then you have any number of people who could be carrying a legal gun, and the killers won't know who or how many....and they will be forced to pick different targets..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It didn’t deter Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The school was a gun free zone, numb nuts...they had one armed guard on a campus of 2,000 students........one gun.......on an entire campus....doofus....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gun free? There was an armed officer on the campus. Or at least, there was supposed to be one. Someone did say they heard there was no officer present that day, but Cruz couldn’t know if there were none, one, or more.
> 
> Didn’t deter him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The shooters research 6 months to 2 years out......read the information on these shooters...they changed their targets based on the likelihood of facing armed resistance......this is a fact....you can find it....the Colorado theater shooter, the Santa Barbara Sorority shooter, the South Carolina church shooter, Sandy Hook.......
> 
> Sandy Hook?  The only school that didn't have an armed guard was the one that was attacked...the other schools had police resource officers....
Click to expand...

And Cruz would have known there could be an armed police officer there.

It didn’t deter him.


----------



## depotoo

Someone reported to the fbi tip line, another one-different from the YouTube-, that Cruz wanted to shoot up their school, but it was never followed up on.  Just came over the news.


----------



## depotoo

He could have also known their day off...





Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a simple equation...and the best answer is to get rid of gun free zones...then you have any number of people who could be carrying a legal gun, and the killers won't know who or how many....and they will be forced to pick different targets..
> 
> 
> 
> It didn’t deter Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The school was a gun free zone, numb nuts...they had one armed guard on a campus of 2,000 students........one gun.......on an entire campus....doofus....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gun free? There was an armed officer on the campus. Or at least, there was supposed to be one. Someone did say they heard there was no officer present that day, but Cruz couldn’t know if there were none, one, or more.
> 
> Didn’t deter him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The shooters research 6 months to 2 years out......read the information on these shooters...they changed their targets based on the likelihood of facing armed resistance......this is a fact....you can find it....the Colorado theater shooter, the Santa Barbara Sorority shooter, the South Carolina church shooter, Sandy Hook.......
> 
> Sandy Hook?  The only school that didn't have an armed guard was the one that was attacked...the other schools had police resource officers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Cruz would have known there could be an armed police officer there.
> 
> It didn’t deter him.
Click to expand...


----------



## 2aguy

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a simple equation...and the best answer is to get rid of gun free zones...then you have any number of people who could be carrying a legal gun, and the killers won't know who or how many....and they will be forced to pick different targets..
> 
> 
> 
> It didn’t deter Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The school was a gun free zone, numb nuts...they had one armed guard on a campus of 2,000 students........one gun.......on an entire campus....doofus....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gun free? There was an armed officer on the campus. Or at least, there was supposed to be one. Someone did say they heard there was no officer present that day, but Cruz couldn’t know if there were none, one, or more.
> 
> Didn’t deter him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The shooters research 6 months to 2 years out......read the information on these shooters...they changed their targets based on the likelihood of facing armed resistance......this is a fact....you can find it....the Colorado theater shooter, the Santa Barbara Sorority shooter, the South Carolina church shooter, Sandy Hook.......
> 
> Sandy Hook?  The only school that didn't have an armed guard was the one that was attacked...the other schools had police resource officers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Cruz would have known there could be an armed police officer there.
> 
> It didn’t deter him.
Click to expand...



You are trolling now.    Moron.   

The shooters research 6 months to 2 years out......read the information on these shooters...they changed their targets based on the likelihood of facing armed resistance......this is a fact....you can find it....the Colorado theater shooter, the Santa Barbara Sorority shooter, the South Carolina church shooter, Sandy Hook.......

Sandy Hook?  The only school that didn't have an armed guard was the one that was attacked...the other schools had police resource officers.


----------



## depotoo

An officer is supposed to be roaming the school, not sit at an entrance point, if they are there.  And if the city was paying for one to be there, they should not have a day off during the school week, or pulled off by the sheriffs office, as it appears happened here, from what I am hearing.





kaz said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the officer was not on campus.  See my earlier post.  Oh, I’ll repeat it for you-
> 
> 
> Actually, an officer is paid for by the city, to be assigned to the school, and everything down here is pointing the fact he/she was not there, from our local paper-
> 
> The only person trained and armed to fight back against an assailant is Stoneman Douglas’s one school resource officer, a Broward Sheriff’s deputy funded by the city of Parkland. But Maxwell said she doesn’t think he was on campus when the shooting happened.
> 
> “I have been told by a couple of sources that the SRO was either called off campus responding to something happening or it could have been his day off,” she said. “They are stretched very thin.”
> 
> Neither BSO (Broward Sheriffs Office) nor school district officials responded to requests for comment about the whereabouts of the officer.
> Florida school shooting: How was killer able to get around school security?
> I have seen this from a number of sources. Notice how the subject has been broached, -yes, there was an officer assigned to the school-
> not that the officer was actually there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enough to scare off mass shooters......the mass shooters who lived and the ones who left notes?  They changed their targets in the face of armed security.....the easiest thing would be to end gun free zones so parents could carry their own weapons onto school grounds, and then have secret training programs for some of the staff......
> 
> By simply ending gun free zones you keep shooters away...they are not looking for a gun fight, they either run or commit suicide, so the chance they would face actual armed resistance will keep them from attacking...
> 
> Do some research.........
> 
> 
> 
> How many is enough? That doesn’t answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a simple equation...and the best answer is to get rid of gun free zones...then you have any number of people who could be carrying a legal gun, and the killers won't know who or how many....and they will be forced to pick different targets..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It didn’t deter Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It didn’t deter Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The school was a gun free zone, numb nuts...they had one armed guard on a campus of 2,000 students........one gun.......on an entire campus....doofus....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only leftists are stupid enough that when they get their way and 17 kids are murdered, they think that proves them right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cut yourself with that double edge sword as the same can be said about conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the Washington Navy Yard, the shooter just shot the security guy first
Click to expand...


----------



## kaz

depotoo said:


> An officer is supposed to be roaming the school, not sit at an entrance point, if they are there.  And if the city was paying for one to be there, they should not have a day off during the school week, or pulled off by the sheriffs office, as it appears happened here, from what I am hearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the officer was not on campus.  See my earlier post.  Oh, I’ll repeat it for you-
> 
> 
> Actually, an officer is paid for by the city, to be assigned to the school, and everything down here is pointing the fact he/she was not there, from our local paper-
> 
> The only person trained and armed to fight back against an assailant is Stoneman Douglas’s one school resource officer, a Broward Sheriff’s deputy funded by the city of Parkland. But Maxwell said she doesn’t think he was on campus when the shooting happened.
> 
> “I have been told by a couple of sources that the SRO was either called off campus responding to something happening or it could have been his day off,” she said. “They are stretched very thin.”
> 
> Neither BSO (Broward Sheriffs Office) nor school district officials responded to requests for comment about the whereabouts of the officer.
> Florida school shooting: How was killer able to get around school security?
> I have seen this from a number of sources. Notice how the subject has been broached, -yes, there was an officer assigned to the school-
> not that the officer was actually there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many is enough? That doesn’t answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a simple equation...and the best answer is to get rid of gun free zones...then you have any number of people who could be carrying a legal gun, and the killers won't know who or how many....and they will be forced to pick different targets..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It didn’t deter Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The school was a gun free zone, numb nuts...they had one armed guard on a campus of 2,000 students........one gun.......on an entire campus....doofus....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only leftists are stupid enough that when they get their way and 17 kids are murdered, they think that proves them right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cut yourself with that double edge sword as the same can be said about conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the Washington Navy Yard, the shooter just shot the security guy first
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I don't see how that changes anything.  Obviously the kid would have known there was a security guard at his school and looked for him


----------



## depotoo

We can’t assume that.  





kaz said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> An officer is supposed to be roaming the school, not sit at an entrance point, if they are there.  And if the city was paying for one to be there, they should not have a day off during the school week, or pulled off by the sheriffs office, as it appears happened here, from what I am hearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the officer was not on campus.  See my earlier post.  Oh, I’ll repeat it for you-
> 
> 
> Actually, an officer is paid for by the city, to be assigned to the school, and everything down here is pointing the fact he/she was not there, from our local paper-
> 
> The only person trained and armed to fight back against an assailant is Stoneman Douglas’s one school resource officer, a Broward Sheriff’s deputy funded by the city of Parkland. But Maxwell said she doesn’t think he was on campus when the shooting happened.
> 
> “I have been told by a couple of sources that the SRO was either called off campus responding to something happening or it could have been his day off,” she said. “They are stretched very thin.”
> 
> Neither BSO (Broward Sheriffs Office) nor school district officials responded to requests for comment about the whereabouts of the officer.
> Florida school shooting: How was killer able to get around school security?
> I have seen this from a number of sources. Notice how the subject has been broached, -yes, there was an officer assigned to the school-
> not that the officer was actually there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't a simple equation...and the best answer is to get rid of gun free zones...then you have any number of people who could be carrying a legal gun, and the killers won't know who or how many....and they will be forced to pick different targets..
> 
> 
> 
> It didn’t deter Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only leftists are stupid enough that when they get their way and 17 kids are murdered, they think that proves them right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cut yourself with that double edge sword as the same can be said about conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the Washington Navy Yard, the shooter just shot the security guy first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see how that changes anything.  Obviously the kid would have known there was a security guard at his school and looked for him
Click to expand...


----------



## kaz

depotoo said:


> We can’t assume that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> An officer is supposed to be roaming the school, not sit at an entrance point, if they are there.  And if the city was paying for one to be there, they should not have a day off during the school week, or pulled off by the sheriffs office, as it appears happened here, from what I am hearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the officer was not on campus.  See my earlier post.  Oh, I’ll repeat it for you-
> 
> 
> Actually, an officer is paid for by the city, to be assigned to the school, and everything down here is pointing the fact he/she was not there, from our local paper-
> 
> The only person trained and armed to fight back against an assailant is Stoneman Douglas’s one school resource officer, a Broward Sheriff’s deputy funded by the city of Parkland. But Maxwell said she doesn’t think he was on campus when the shooting happened.
> 
> “I have been told by a couple of sources that the SRO was either called off campus responding to something happening or it could have been his day off,” she said. “They are stretched very thin.”
> 
> Neither BSO (Broward Sheriffs Office) nor school district officials responded to requests for comment about the whereabouts of the officer.
> Florida school shooting: How was killer able to get around school security?
> I have seen this from a number of sources. Notice how the subject has been broached, -yes, there was an officer assigned to the school-
> not that the officer was actually there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It didn’t deter Cruz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cut yourself with that double edge sword as the same can be said about conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the Washington Navy Yard, the shooter just shot the security guy first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see how that changes anything.  Obviously the kid would have known there was a security guard at his school and looked for him
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Are you seriously suggesting that a kid who went to that high school wouldn't think about the one guy there he knew was armed?  Seriously?  After he specifically picked a gun free zone?

Regardless, I have no idea what you think you're arguing


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never said he did.  All bullshit leftist data posted by others aside, EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THESE SCHOOL SHOOTINGS has had a liberal influence in the family.  Not one of them was from a strong, moral, conservative upbringing.  If there are a few white supremacists out there committing crimes, their numbers pale in comparison and hardly make the news.  There is something about liberal upbringing that makes people crazy.  Normal people don't go out doing this stuff.  Liberals are the Antifa who run around in black masks beating up women and knocking down statues of dead soldiers and traveling the country looking for fights to start, tearing up campuses, breaking windows, stomping police cars, rioting in cities, trying to put men in girls bathrooms, attacking their own country and going berserk because some sensible person comes to their campus to give some different views to hear and think about.  Liberals are crazy.  Liberals are intolerant.  They are mental defects.  Liberals are liars who punish kids for playing cops and robbers now and we didn't have this national problem until liberals got a hold of controlling our media and our schools.  Look at liberals now:  When GW Bush was in, they went berserk with vitriol at the man!  Now that another non-Leftist is in the WH, they deny he is even President, try to block his administration as if it were Satan incarnate and are trying to get the man impeached on any phony charge they can dream up in their little minds.  Good God, he's just a businessman who cared enough to put his life aside to try to help fix the country.
> 
> Children are perceptive.  They have an intuition about what's bull and what is not.  We are forcing kids into these insane asylums we call "schools" now where everyday the system sets up a conflict of irrational restrictions, rules and unfair punishments, and it builds up in these kids and they internalize it until finally, one of them snaps, gets a hold of a gun somewhere, and wants nothing more than to come back and blow away the very people who have tormented their lives.
> 
> Guns are not the problem and no gun law in the world will ever solve anything.  There are MILLIONS of guns everywhere and people are not going to turn them in and the people will not stand for having their Constitution turned on its head and even if you turn this country into a police state where every home is broken down and searched and every gun is confiscated by force, a solution far worse than the problems sought solved, people will still hide a lot of the guns and all of the criminals will still have guns and millions more guns will be snuck back into the country and all of the elite will still have theirs and all you will do is escalate this country into a police state where everyone fears and mistrusts their neighbor, crime will soar and kids will still find a new way of taking it out on those they hate.
> 
> If you want to solve the school problem, you NEED TO CHANGE THE SCHOOLS and you need to change society to get all of this mind numbing PC bullshit out of our culture.  We never had this problem until liberalism ran rampant to where it cripples every industry and aspect of our country now, to where states and cities now even fight to oppose their own government to oppose enforcing laws on rounding up CRIMINALS from other countries.
> 
> If you want to see why these kids are shooting up schools, if you are a liberal, go put down your computer for a minute right now, walk to the nearest mirror and LOOK RIGHT AT THE PROBLEM.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not about liberal upbringing vs. conservative upbringing.  It's not a political or right/left thing.  You aren't wrong that a stable family is pretty important to kids, but you're totally wrong to politicize who is "right" and who is "wrong."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...actually, it is about fathers in the homes......single mothers, especially young teenage mothers.......notice...you had that dynamic in Sandy Hook, Vegas, and this one.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His mother was NOT a teenager!  He grew up with older adoptive parents.
> 
> WTF does Vegas have to do with it?  The guy was my age and I am older than dirt!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The mother was on her own when the husband died.....he was 6 when that happened....
> 
> The Vegas shooter, another single mother.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was a single mother because her husband was a bank robber and the shooter was 7 when his father was arrested!  It's not like he ran out on the family!
Click to expand...

First of all, the adoptive father died of a heart attack in 2005. Just another example of you making shit up-and for what purpose? It matters little why the was a single mother.

Secondly, the state clearly failed in it's obligation to find the boy a father figure and force him to marry the mothers. Or, the government could remove all children from single parents-regardless of age or circumstances- and place them with couples. Of course there are not enough couples who are willing and qualified to adopt, so the state would have to lower standards, and possibly mandate that all  childless couples adopt at lease one child.

Hey, it might be a little messy and unpopular, but anything is better than single parents.........or GUN CONTROLL


----------



## RealDave

kaz said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Thousands Gather At Parkland Vigil To Tell The NRA To ‘Stop Killing Our Kids’ *
> 
> The NRA-owned president and Congress may not want to talk about guns in the aftermath of yet another mass shooting, but those in Parkland, Florida are demanding immediate action from lawmakers.…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So talk....smart ass....what are your solutions....genius?
> 
> How about ending gun free zones?  How about armed security or armed staff in the buildings....genius....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was an armed officer at the school. Didn’t do any good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One armed officer in a building that holds 2,000 students........that isn't armed security....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? How many students per armed guard are needed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't need armed guards.  We can just allow the administrators and teachers who want to learn to use guns safely and carry them on their own to do it for free.
> 
> Congrats on the 17 dead for your leftist political points though, you've been walking on a cloud since
Click to expand...

  The NRA solution spewed by an NRA dupe.

The answer to you asswipes is always more guns.


----------



## RealDave

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not about liberal upbringing vs. conservative upbringing.  It's not a political or right/left thing.  You aren't wrong that a stable family is pretty important to kids, but you're totally wrong to politicize who is "right" and who is "wrong."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...actually, it is about fathers in the homes......single mothers, especially young teenage mothers.......notice...you had that dynamic in Sandy Hook, Vegas, and this one.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His mother was NOT a teenager!  He grew up with older adoptive parents.
> 
> WTF does Vegas have to do with it?  The guy was my age and I am older than dirt!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The mother was on her own when the husband died.....he was 6 when that happened....
> 
> The Vegas shooter, another single mother.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was a single mother because her husband was a bank robber and the shooter was 7 when his father was arrested!  It's not like he ran out on the family!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, the adoptive father died of a heart attack in 2005. Just another example of you making shit up-and for what purpose? It matters little why the was a single mother.
> 
> Secondly, the state clearly failed in it's obligation to find the boy a father figure and force him to marry the mothers. Or, the government could remove all children from single parents-regardless of age or circumstances- and place them with couples. Of course there are not enough couples who are willing and qualified to adopt, so the state would have to lower standards, and possibly mandate that all  childless couples adopt at lease one child.
> 
> Hey, it might be a little messy and unpopular, but anything is better than single parents.........or GUN CONTROLL
Click to expand...


I agree.  I grew up in a single parent household.


----------



## kaz

RealDave said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So talk....smart ass....what are your solutions....genius?
> 
> How about ending gun free zones?  How about armed security or armed staff in the buildings....genius....
> 
> 
> 
> There was an armed officer at the school. Didn’t do any good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One armed officer in a building that holds 2,000 students........that isn't armed security....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? How many students per armed guard are needed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't need armed guards.  We can just allow the administrators and teachers who want to learn to use guns safely and carry them on their own to do it for free.
> 
> Congrats on the 17 dead for your leftist political points though, you've been walking on a cloud since
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NRA solution spewed by an NRA dupe.
> 
> The answer to you asswipes is always more guns.
Click to expand...


So in Florida, no one had guns, no one shot back.  Your way worked.  And 17 people died.  Congrats on that success, happy week for you.  But yes, the solution was having more guns.

How stupid are you?


----------



## RealDave

kaz said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor Grump likes to pretend everyone lives a small population homogeneous country with no international borders like he does.  I mean, what works in Mayberry RFD will work everywhere, right?
> 
> He's not interested at all in learning anything about the United States and how it's different than New Zealand.  Just lecturing us how they do it and assuming it would work here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by a friend of mine in Sydney, who is a New Yorker. He wondered in his post that maybe the reason wasn't guns, maybe it was the water....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but our mass murderers kill a lot fewer people than the leftist mass murderers like Stalin, Hitler, Mao, Mussolini, Chavez, Castro, ... do.
> 
> And guns are one of the reasons why.  Your country is very homogeneous, you have no borders, you have a tiny population compared to ours, you aren't importing murderers and criminals without checking them out like we are, you have the ability to lock up the mentally ill like we don't.
> 
> There are so many differences and yet all you do to address any of that is throw out insightful statistics.
> 
> What is clear in shooting after shooting is that our gun laws work, the victims aren't armed.  Good job on that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Left and Right, Liberal and Conservative can have radically different meanings in different countries, particularly in the US. In many ways American Conservatives are actually very liberal and American liberals at times would be considered very conservative in other countries.
> IMHO, it is the issues that are important, not the ideologies.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leftists in the United States aren't liberal, you're authoritarians.  You're intolerant and hateful, you shut down speech, call any idea you disagree with racist and want government to silence your enemies, who is anyone who disagrees with you.  There is absolutely nothing liberal about you.
> 
> Libertarians are liberals.  We may not agree with your ideas, but we don't want government to have the power to silence you even though you believe government can and should silence us ... and everyone else
Click to expand...

  You trumpette right wingers think that the freedom of speech means you can spew your slurs & hate speak without retribution.

It os your orange buddy that is limiting free speech by trying to silent the press with his "Fake News" bullshit.


----------



## Dr Grump

BlackSand said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!! And which country claims to be the freest of them all...RATFLMAO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could be more like China and execute more people convicted rather than incarcerate them.
> Not that I think that is a good idea ... But it would certainly make our incarceration numbers look better ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Why aim so low. Why not look at Europe, or Australia or Canada or NZ? How come when you guys try and make a point you head towards totalitarian regimes when there are plenty of first-world countries to choose from? Oh, that's right, choosing those examples wouldn't fit your POV.


----------



## kaz

RealDave said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor Grump likes to pretend everyone lives a small population homogeneous country with no international borders like he does.  I mean, what works in Mayberry RFD will work everywhere, right?
> 
> He's not interested at all in learning anything about the United States and how it's different than New Zealand.  Just lecturing us how they do it and assuming it would work here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by a friend of mine in Sydney, who is a New Yorker. He wondered in his post that maybe the reason wasn't guns, maybe it was the water....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but our mass murderers kill a lot fewer people than the leftist mass murderers like Stalin, Hitler, Mao, Mussolini, Chavez, Castro, ... do.
> 
> And guns are one of the reasons why.  Your country is very homogeneous, you have no borders, you have a tiny population compared to ours, you aren't importing murderers and criminals without checking them out like we are, you have the ability to lock up the mentally ill like we don't.
> 
> There are so many differences and yet all you do to address any of that is throw out insightful statistics.
> 
> What is clear in shooting after shooting is that our gun laws work, the victims aren't armed.  Good job on that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Left and Right, Liberal and Conservative can have radically different meanings in different countries, particularly in the US. In many ways American Conservatives are actually very liberal and American liberals at times would be considered very conservative in other countries.
> IMHO, it is the issues that are important, not the ideologies.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leftists in the United States aren't liberal, you're authoritarians.  You're intolerant and hateful, you shut down speech, call any idea you disagree with racist and want government to silence your enemies, who is anyone who disagrees with you.  There is absolutely nothing liberal about you.
> 
> Libertarians are liberals.  We may not agree with your ideas, but we don't want government to have the power to silence you even though you believe government can and should silence us ... and everyone else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You trumpette right wingers think that the freedom of speech means you can spew your slurs & hate speak without retribution.
> 
> It os your orange buddy that is limiting free speech by trying to silent the press with his "Fake News" bullshit.
Click to expand...


You insulted me first, you stupid mother fucker.

Not a Trump supporter and didn't vote for him.  I'm not a conservative either, I'm a libertarian.

You're just whiffing all over the place.

However, you got your way.  Every law abiding citizen (meaning the ones who follow laws, see what I did there) didn't have a gun.  Your plan worked.  And 17 people are dead because of it.  Not to point fingers or anything, but that's on you.  It was your plan.  So what do you have to say for yourself?


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> You made it your problem when you started to whine people aren't reading every one of your posts.
> 
> And BTW, that post was written to me and I remembered it correctly.
> 
> You pulled out of your ass that you'd written some well thought through solution that was different than the more laws solution of the leftist Americans.
> 
> I actually remembered it exactly correctly.  You'd written the more laws solution of the leftist Americans



I didn't whine at all. I was stating a fact. You whined that I wasn't offering any solutions when I clearly have on many occasions, even on this thread.

No didn't pull them out of my arse. They are solutions that we use in Oz and NZ and work well thank you very much.

Your laws aren't enforced and suck. You are basically at the will of compliant politicians who fear the NRA and their financial clout and how it will affect their re election chances. Freeist country in the world my arse. You people are subject to the organisation with the biggest slush fund. Drain the swamp indeed. Funny how the guy who said he'll drain the swamp helped create it. BTW, how is that draining going? Oh, that's right, it's not. What a fucked up country.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

RealDave said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No...actually, it is about fathers in the homes......single mothers, especially young teenage mothers.......notice...you had that dynamic in Sandy Hook, Vegas, and this one.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His mother was NOT a teenager!  He grew up with older adoptive parents.
> 
> WTF does Vegas have to do with it?  The guy was my age and I am older than dirt!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The mother was on her own when the husband died.....he was 6 when that happened....
> 
> The Vegas shooter, another single mother.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was a single mother because her husband was a bank robber and the shooter was 7 when his father was arrested!  It's not like he ran out on the family!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, the adoptive father died of a heart attack in 2005. Just another example of you making shit up-and for what purpose? It matters little why the was a single mother.
> 
> Secondly, the state clearly failed in it's obligation to find the boy a father figure and force him to marry the mothers. Or, the government could remove all children from single parents-regardless of age or circumstances- and place them with couples. Of course there are not enough couples who are willing and qualified to adopt, so the state would have to lower standards, and possibly mandate that all  childless couples adopt at lease one child.
> 
> Hey, it might be a little messy and unpopular, but anything is better than single parents.........or GUN CONTROLL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  I grew up in a single parent household.
Click to expand...

You agree? Seriously?


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made it your problem when you started to whine people aren't reading every one of your posts.
> 
> And BTW, that post was written to me and I remembered it correctly.
> 
> You pulled out of your ass that you'd written some well thought through solution that was different than the more laws solution of the leftist Americans.
> 
> I actually remembered it exactly correctly.  You'd written the more laws solution of the leftist Americans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't whine at all. I was stating a fact. You whined that I wasn't offering any solutions when I clearly have on many occasions, even on this thread.
> 
> No didn't pull them out of my arse. They are solutions that we use in Oz and NZ and work well thank you very much.
> 
> Your laws aren't enforced and suck. You are basically at the will of compliant politicians who fear the NRA and their financial clout and how it will affect their re election chances. Freeist country in the world my arse. You people are subject to the organisation with the biggest slush fund. Drain the swamp indeed. Funny how the guy who said he'll drain the swamp helped create it. BTW, how is that draining going? Oh, that's right, it's not. What a fucked up country.
Click to expand...


After you whined you'd already provided a plan, I searched for it, found it and addressed each of your useless points.  Anything on that or just here to whine again?

Your plan was the typical, useless, leftist drivel Americans say here, just like I said it was.  Our laws aren't working, we need more laws!


----------



## Flopper

jon_berzerk said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would you propose they do?  Lop off his head?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why so dramatic
> 
> have him evaluated could have barred him from ownership
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have him evaluated for what?  Being an asshole?  What law did he break to warrant a mental health evaluation?  There aren't enough prisons in the US to hold all of the Democrats we would need to lock up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mental illness you dont have to break a law for a mental health evaluation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If you are on Medicaid, it's a challenge to find good mental health professionals that will take you, primarily because the reimbursement is likely to be 40% to 50%.  In my area getting an appointment with a psychiatrist that accepts Medicaid can take months and that's with a referral.  If you try to kill yourself, you get pretty fast action, 3 to 5 days of evaluation, discharge, a hand full of pills, and a better luck next time.
> 
> Unfortunately those that need help the most are likely to be on Medicaid and likely to get the worst care. Nowhere is income inequality so obvious as mental health care for the poor. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> indeed that is all true and maybe worse in some cases
> 
> medicaid just does not cover the cost
> 
> out here at our full service facility we only accept x amount of medicaid and medicare enrollments
> 
> however in the case of a court ordered mental evaluation the state picks up the tab*
Click to expand...

*
This ridiculous situation got started with some studies of effectiveness of inpatient mental health care back in the 70's and 80's.  The conclusion was that most patients could be treated more effectively with outpatient services at significant savings.  With big cost savings in mind, we started dumping institutional patients and tightening the criteria for inpatient care.  The only thing missing from the plan was sufficient out patient mental healthcare for the poor.  Medicaid has never provided anywhere near what is needed.  Today Medicaid is paying for over 25% of the mental healthcare bill of the country which commonly is evaluations, 3 to 5 day stays, a handful of pills, and very limited long term treatment for the people in the country who need it the most. 

Every time some mentally unbalance teen, father, or mother kills their family, friends, co-workers, or class mates, someone will point how badly intervention was needed and nothing was done.  Well, there is good reason why nothing is done, lack of money and coordination of service.*


----------



## depotoo

It appears from your argument you don’t think having armed officers on campus is a deterrent.  I personally don’t agree with that assessment.





kaz said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can’t assume that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> An officer is supposed to be roaming the school, not sit at an entrance point, if they are there.  And if the city was paying for one to be there, they should not have a day off during the school week, or pulled off by the sheriffs office, as it appears happened here, from what I am hearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the officer was not on campus.  See my earlier post.  Oh, I’ll repeat it for you-
> 
> 
> Actually, an officer is paid for by the city, to be assigned to the school, and everything down here is pointing the fact he/she was not there, from our local paper-
> 
> The only person trained and armed to fight back against an assailant is Stoneman Douglas’s one school resource officer, a Broward Sheriff’s deputy funded by the city of Parkland. But Maxwell said she doesn’t think he was on campus when the shooting happened.
> 
> “I have been told by a couple of sources that the SRO was either called off campus responding to something happening or it could have been his day off,” she said. “They are stretched very thin.”
> 
> Neither BSO (Broward Sheriffs Office) nor school district officials responded to requests for comment about the whereabouts of the officer.
> Florida school shooting: How was killer able to get around school security?
> I have seen this from a number of sources. Notice how the subject has been broached, -yes, there was an officer assigned to the school-
> not that the officer was actually there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the Washington Navy Yard, the shooter just shot the security guy first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see how that changes anything.  Obviously the kid would have known there was a security guard at his school and looked for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you seriously suggesting that a kid who went to that high school wouldn't think about the one guy there he knew was armed?  Seriously?  After he specifically picked a gun free zone?
> 
> Regardless, I have no idea what you think you're arguing
Click to expand...


----------



## kaz

depotoo said:


> It appears from your argument you don’t think having armed officers on campus is a deterrent.  I personally don’t agree with that assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can’t assume that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> An officer is supposed to be roaming the school, not sit at an entrance point, if they are there.  And if the city was paying for one to be there, they should not have a day off during the school week, or pulled off by the sheriffs office, as it appears happened here, from what I am hearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the Washington Navy Yard, the shooter just shot the security guy first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see how that changes anything.  Obviously the kid would have known there was a security guard at his school and looked for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you seriously suggesting that a kid who went to that high school wouldn't think about the one guy there he knew was armed?  Seriously?  After he specifically picked a gun free zone?
> 
> Regardless, I have no idea what you think you're arguing
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Strawman.  I said one security guard is not a replacement for all adults having the option to carry guns and the gunman not knowing which ones are doing that


----------



## Flopper

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Thousands Gather At Parkland Vigil To Tell The NRA To ‘Stop Killing Our Kids’ *
> 
> The NRA-owned president and Congress may not want to talk about guns in the aftermath of yet another mass shooting, but those in Parkland, Florida are demanding immediate action from lawmakers.…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So talk....smart ass....what are your solutions....genius?
> 
> How about ending gun free zones?  How about armed security or armed staff in the buildings....genius....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was an armed officer at the school. Didn’t do any good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One armed officer in a building that holds 2,000 students........that isn't armed security....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? How many students per armed guard are needed?
Click to expand...

*Having security personnel, equipment and enforced safety procedures can prevent a lot of school violence including shootings but the cost is high, estimated at 3 to 5 billion a year.  One thing that can be done to improve school security without a lot of cost is, better use of school resource officers, enforcing visitor rules, locks on classroom doors, and securing entrances. *


----------



## BlackSand

Dr Grump said:


> Why aim so low. Why not look at Europe, or Australia or Canada or NZ? How come when you guys try and make a point you head towards totalitarian regimes when there are plenty of first-world countries to choose from? Oh, that's right, choosing those examples wouldn't fit your POV.



I don't need to look around the world to see you have nothing to negotiate with on the table.
You are not interested in a compromise ... And I am not interested in your empty promises ... Go pound sand ... 

.


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> [
> 
> After you whined you'd already provided a plan, I searched for it, found it and addressed each of your useless points.  Anything on that or just here to whine again?
> 
> Your plan was the typical, useless, leftist drivel Americans say here, just like I said it was.  Our laws aren't working, we need more laws!



What makes you think I was whining? You WHINED and bitched and moaned there were no viable solutions. How is me posting said solutions, whining?  It's like you saying "who played Al Capone in the Untouchables". I say "Robert de Niro". You say "Stop whining." Totally unrelated to each other. 

I think the above says a lot about your mindset. Not mine

It works down here. How is that useless?


----------



## kaz

Dr Grump said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> After you whined you'd already provided a plan, I searched for it, found it and addressed each of your useless points.  Anything on that or just here to whine again?
> 
> Your plan was the typical, useless, leftist drivel Americans say here, just like I said it was.  Our laws aren't working, we need more laws!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think I was whining? You WHINED and bitched and moaned there were no viable solutions. How is me posting said solutions, whining?  It's like you saying "who played Al Capone in the Untouchables". I say "Robert de Niro". You say "Stop whining." Totally unrelated to each other.
> 
> I think the above says a lot about your mindset. Not mine
> 
> It works down here. How is that useless?
Click to expand...


Thank you, exactly the point I was making.  Cut the emotional commentary you like to lace your posts with and just address the point


----------



## Dr Grump

BlackSand said:


> I don't need to look around the world to see you have nothing to negotiate with on the table.
> You are not interested in a compromise ... And I am not interested in your empty promises ... Go pound sand ...
> 
> .



Ie: Blacksand: "I have nothing."
Me: "I know."


----------



## Dr Grump

kaz said:


> Thank you, exactly the point I was making.  Cut the emotional commentary you like to lace your posts with and just address the point



Where's the emotion? You asked for viable alternatives. I gave them. How is me stating those points emotive? Hint: they're not.


----------



## BlackSand

Dr Grump said:


> Ie: Blacksand: "I have nothing."
> Me: "I know."



I am not asking for anything ... You on the other hand have requested a lot.
You still have nothing to negotiate with.

.

.


----------



## Faun

depotoo said:


> He could have also known their day off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It didn’t deter Cruz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The school was a gun free zone, numb nuts...they had one armed guard on a campus of 2,000 students........one gun.......on an entire campus....doofus....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gun free? There was an armed officer on the campus. Or at least, there was supposed to be one. Someone did say they heard there was no officer present that day, but Cruz couldn’t know if there were none, one, or more.
> 
> Didn’t deter him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The shooters research 6 months to 2 years out......read the information on these shooters...they changed their targets based on the likelihood of facing armed resistance......this is a fact....you can find it....the Colorado theater shooter, the Santa Barbara Sorority shooter, the South Carolina church shooter, Sandy Hook.......
> 
> Sandy Hook?  The only school that didn't have an armed guard was the one that was attacked...the other schools had police resource officers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Cruz would have known there could be an armed police officer there.
> 
> It didn’t deter him.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Who said there was a day of the week without an officer present?


----------



## Faun

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It didn’t deter Cruz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The school was a gun free zone, numb nuts...they had one armed guard on a campus of 2,000 students........one gun.......on an entire campus....doofus....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gun free? There was an armed officer on the campus. Or at least, there was supposed to be one. Someone did say they heard there was no officer present that day, but Cruz couldn’t know if there were none, one, or more.
> 
> Didn’t deter him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The shooters research 6 months to 2 years out......read the information on these shooters...they changed their targets based on the likelihood of facing armed resistance......this is a fact....you can find it....the Colorado theater shooter, the Santa Barbara Sorority shooter, the South Carolina church shooter, Sandy Hook.......
> 
> Sandy Hook?  The only school that didn't have an armed guard was the one that was attacked...the other schools had police resource officers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Cruz would have known there could be an armed police officer there.
> 
> It didn’t deter him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are trolling now.    Moron.
> 
> The shooters research 6 months to 2 years out......read the information on these shooters...they changed their targets based on the likelihood of facing armed resistance......this is a fact....you can find it....the Colorado theater shooter, the Santa Barbara Sorority shooter, the South Carolina church shooter, Sandy Hook.......
> 
> Sandy Hook?  The only school that didn't have an armed guard was the one that was attacked...the other schools had police resource officers.
Click to expand...

Shooting down your idiocy is “trolling?” There was an armed police officer assigned to be there.

It didn’t deter Cruz.

Your argument is DOA.


----------



## 2aguy

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The school was a gun free zone, numb nuts...they had one armed guard on a campus of 2,000 students........one gun.......on an entire campus....doofus....
> 
> 
> 
> Gun free? There was an armed officer on the campus. Or at least, there was supposed to be one. Someone did say they heard there was no officer present that day, but Cruz couldn’t know if there were none, one, or more.
> 
> Didn’t deter him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The shooters research 6 months to 2 years out......read the information on these shooters...they changed their targets based on the likelihood of facing armed resistance......this is a fact....you can find it....the Colorado theater shooter, the Santa Barbara Sorority shooter, the South Carolina church shooter, Sandy Hook.......
> 
> Sandy Hook?  The only school that didn't have an armed guard was the one that was attacked...the other schools had police resource officers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Cruz would have known there could be an armed police officer there.
> 
> It didn’t deter him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are trolling now.    Moron.
> 
> The shooters research 6 months to 2 years out......read the information on these shooters...they changed their targets based on the likelihood of facing armed resistance......this is a fact....you can find it....the Colorado theater shooter, the Santa Barbara Sorority shooter, the South Carolina church shooter, Sandy Hook.......
> 
> Sandy Hook?  The only school that didn't have an armed guard was the one that was attacked...the other schools had police resource officers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shooting down your idiocy is “trolling?” There was an armed police officer assigned to be there.
> 
> It didn’t deter Cruz.
> 
> Your argument is DOA.
Click to expand...



One armed officer on a campus of 2,000 students....you really are fucking stupid..aren't you?


----------



## Faun

depotoo said:


> We can’t assume that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> An officer is supposed to be roaming the school, not sit at an entrance point, if they are there.  And if the city was paying for one to be there, they should not have a day off during the school week, or pulled off by the sheriffs office, as it appears happened here, from what I am hearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the officer was not on campus.  See my earlier post.  Oh, I’ll repeat it for you-
> 
> 
> Actually, an officer is paid for by the city, to be assigned to the school, and everything down here is pointing the fact he/she was not there, from our local paper-
> 
> The only person trained and armed to fight back against an assailant is Stoneman Douglas’s one school resource officer, a Broward Sheriff’s deputy funded by the city of Parkland. But Maxwell said she doesn’t think he was on campus when the shooting happened.
> 
> “I have been told by a couple of sources that the SRO was either called off campus responding to something happening or it could have been his day off,” she said. “They are stretched very thin.”
> 
> Neither BSO (Broward Sheriffs Office) nor school district officials responded to requests for comment about the whereabouts of the officer.
> Florida school shooting: How was killer able to get around school security?
> I have seen this from a number of sources. Notice how the subject has been broached, -yes, there was an officer assigned to the school-
> not that the officer was actually there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> It didn’t deter Cruz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cut yourself with that double edge sword as the same can be said about conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the Washington Navy Yard, the shooter just shot the security guy first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see how that changes anything.  Obviously the kid would have known there was a security guard at his school and looked for him
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Why not? He went to that school up until last year. He would have known there is an armed police officer on campus.


----------



## conserveguy877

A JROTC Freshman Sacrificed Himself To Help Classmates Escape During Florida Shooting


This is an American hero. Such a sad story. Make American schools safe again.


----------



## Faun

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gun free? There was an armed officer on the campus. Or at least, there was supposed to be one. Someone did say they heard there was no officer present that day, but Cruz couldn’t know if there were none, one, or more.
> 
> Didn’t deter him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shooters research 6 months to 2 years out......read the information on these shooters...they changed their targets based on the likelihood of facing armed resistance......this is a fact....you can find it....the Colorado theater shooter, the Santa Barbara Sorority shooter, the South Carolina church shooter, Sandy Hook.......
> 
> Sandy Hook?  The only school that didn't have an armed guard was the one that was attacked...the other schools had police resource officers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Cruz would have known there could be an armed police officer there.
> 
> It didn’t deter him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are trolling now.    Moron.
> 
> The shooters research 6 months to 2 years out......read the information on these shooters...they changed their targets based on the likelihood of facing armed resistance......this is a fact....you can find it....the Colorado theater shooter, the Santa Barbara Sorority shooter, the South Carolina church shooter, Sandy Hook.......
> 
> Sandy Hook?  The only school that didn't have an armed guard was the one that was attacked...the other schools had police resource officers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shooting down your idiocy is “trolling?” There was an armed police officer assigned to be there.
> 
> It didn’t deter Cruz.
> 
> Your argument is DOA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One armed officer on a campus of 2,000 students....you really are fucking stupid..aren't you?
Click to expand...

I asked you for what you thought an adequate ratio is but you can’t say. Still, as far as Cruz knew, there would be an armed police officer on campus.

Didn’t deter him.

Your point remains DOA.


----------



## 2aguy

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooters research 6 months to 2 years out......read the information on these shooters...they changed their targets based on the likelihood of facing armed resistance......this is a fact....you can find it....the Colorado theater shooter, the Santa Barbara Sorority shooter, the South Carolina church shooter, Sandy Hook.......
> 
> Sandy Hook?  The only school that didn't have an armed guard was the one that was attacked...the other schools had police resource officers....
> 
> 
> 
> And Cruz would have known there could be an armed police officer there.
> 
> It didn’t deter him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are trolling now.    Moron.
> 
> The shooters research 6 months to 2 years out......read the information on these shooters...they changed their targets based on the likelihood of facing armed resistance......this is a fact....you can find it....the Colorado theater shooter, the Santa Barbara Sorority shooter, the South Carolina church shooter, Sandy Hook.......
> 
> Sandy Hook?  The only school that didn't have an armed guard was the one that was attacked...the other schools had police resource officers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shooting down your idiocy is “trolling?” There was an armed police officer assigned to be there.
> 
> It didn’t deter Cruz.
> 
> Your argument is DOA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One armed officer on a campus of 2,000 students....you really are fucking stupid..aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you for what you thought an adequate ratio is but you can’t say. Still, as far as Cruz knew, there would be an armed police officer on campus.
> 
> Didn’t deter him.
> 
> Your point remains DOA.
Click to expand...



Moron.

I gave you the best response...get rid of the gun free school zone, and you cover the entire property with doubt for the shooter, there is no way to know who will be armed, and they will go somewhere else....


----------



## Faun

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Cruz would have known there could be an armed police officer there.
> 
> It didn’t deter him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are trolling now.    Moron.
> 
> The shooters research 6 months to 2 years out......read the information on these shooters...they changed their targets based on the likelihood of facing armed resistance......this is a fact....you can find it....the Colorado theater shooter, the Santa Barbara Sorority shooter, the South Carolina church shooter, Sandy Hook.......
> 
> Sandy Hook?  The only school that didn't have an armed guard was the one that was attacked...the other schools had police resource officers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shooting down your idiocy is “trolling?” There was an armed police officer assigned to be there.
> 
> It didn’t deter Cruz.
> 
> Your argument is DOA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One armed officer on a campus of 2,000 students....you really are fucking stupid..aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you for what you thought an adequate ratio is but you can’t say. Still, as far as Cruz knew, there would be an armed police officer on campus.
> 
> Didn’t deter him.
> 
> Your point remains DOA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.
> 
> I gave you the best response...get rid of the gun free school zone, and you cover the entire property with doubt for the shooter, there is no way to know who will be armed, and they will go somewhere else....
Click to expand...

 No, what you gave was the dumb-fucking conservative idea. Which is typically the dumbest idea on the table. Putting guns in schools does not make them safer, it makes them far more dangerous than they are now. Now any kid who maybe wants to shoot someone at school but can’t obtain a weapon to do so has a bunch to choose from. All they need to do is get their hands on one at school and start shooting. What is needed is sensible gun control to make it more difficult for assholes like Cruz to get their hands on a weapon like that. Which can kill the maximum number of people in the shortest amount of time.


----------



## Dr Grump

BlackSand said:


> I am not asking for anything ... You on the other hand have requested a lot.
> You still have nothing to negotiate with.
> .


Really? What have I asked for?


----------



## jon_berzerk

Flopper said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> why so dramatic
> 
> have him evaluated could have barred him from ownership
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have him evaluated for what?  Being an asshole?  What law did he break to warrant a mental health evaluation?  There aren't enough prisons in the US to hold all of the Democrats we would need to lock up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mental illness you dont have to break a law for a mental health evaluation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If you are on Medicaid, it's a challenge to find good mental health professionals that will take you, primarily because the reimbursement is likely to be 40% to 50%.  In my area getting an appointment with a psychiatrist that accepts Medicaid can take months and that's with a referral.  If you try to kill yourself, you get pretty fast action, 3 to 5 days of evaluation, discharge, a hand full of pills, and a better luck next time.
> 
> Unfortunately those that need help the most are likely to be on Medicaid and likely to get the worst care. Nowhere is income inequality so obvious as mental health care for the poor. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> indeed that is all true and maybe worse in some cases
> 
> medicaid just does not cover the cost
> 
> out here at our full service facility we only accept x amount of medicaid and medicare enrollments
> 
> however in the case of a court ordered mental evaluation the state picks up the tab*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *This ridiculous situation got started with some studies of effectiveness of inpatient mental health care back in the 70's and 80's.  The conclusion was that most patients could be treated more effectively with outpatient services at significant savings.  With big cost savings in mind, we started dumping institutional patients and tightening the criteria for inpatient care.  The only thing missing from the plan was sufficient out patient mental healthcare for the poor.  Medicaid has never provided anywhere near what is needed.  Today Medicaid is paying for over 25% of the mental healthcare bill of the country which commonly is evaluations, 3 to 5 day stays, a handful of pills, and very limited long term treatment for the people in the country who need it the most.
> 
> Every time some mentally unbalance teen, father, or mother kills their family, friends, co-workers, or class mates, someone will point how badly intervention was needed and nothing was done.  Well, there is good reason why nothing is done, lack of money and coordination of service.*
Click to expand...



perhaps however in both cases  inpatient and outpatient medicaid reimbursements are less then other carriers 

again once it is ordered by the state the state pays the bill 

they may do that through a state hospital or contact it out 

there is no financial  obligation to the client other then he/she may have to pay down while committed


----------



## depotoo

If you had read my other posts to you, you would have seen they stated in may have been the officers day off, or was pulled away from the school for something else.





Faun said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He could have also known their day off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The school was a gun free zone, numb nuts...they had one armed guard on a campus of 2,000 students........one gun.......on an entire campus....doofus....
> 
> 
> 
> Gun free? There was an armed officer on the campus. Or at least, there was supposed to be one. Someone did say they heard there was no officer present that day, but Cruz couldn’t know if there were none, one, or more.
> 
> Didn’t deter him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The shooters research 6 months to 2 years out......read the information on these shooters...they changed their targets based on the likelihood of facing armed resistance......this is a fact....you can find it....the Colorado theater shooter, the Santa Barbara Sorority shooter, the South Carolina church shooter, Sandy Hook.......
> 
> Sandy Hook?  The only school that didn't have an armed guard was the one that was attacked...the other schools had police resource officers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Cruz would have known there could be an armed police officer there.
> 
> It didn’t deter him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said there was a day of the week without an officer present?
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

Trump must be heading to Parkland.  They closed off the turnpike.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

beagle9 said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US has a higher incarceration rate than you do
> 
> The US has more crime than you do.
> 
> Oh my fing God, that's brilliant.  You're a genius.  Our countries are not the same.  Damn, I wish I'd realized that.  Oh wait, I did.  You didn't know that ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't an insight. I was asked a question and answered it. Nothing more. Nothing less.
> 
> The US has shit drug and prostitution laws for a start. Get those sorted and your incarceration rate would halve. And the tax bill associated with that. THen again, you have private prisons, so there is a driver right there for people to be incarcerated. Especially if you are a shareholder in that prison company and you give judges back handers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I agree on the drugs and prostitution.
> 
> The thing is that you keep arguing we should just pass laws.  You really don't address that we are very different country.  We have a million illegal aliens entering our country.  And we have no southern border.  The drug dealers who already exist can import guns.  Think about it.
> 
> We also have 300 million guns.  All our gun laws are doing is making it easier for mass shooters.  And each one tries to outdo the last one and no one has guns to stop them.  Gun owners are overwhelmingly good people who learn to use them safely.  And the ones who aren't can get them anyway.  I know, I came from there even though I've lived my adult life in urban areas.
> 
> Australia is like NZ both in demographics and in that you have no borders or millions of illegal aliens, drugs and guns flowing freely in.  To just say gun laws is so shallow.  And it's clearly not working, and you don't address that either.
> 
> The Washington Navy yard was the epitome example of the stupidity of our laws where people who owned and knew how to use them were prohibited from having them and died because of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . *SECURE THE SCHOOL BORDERS !!*
> 
> Secure the points or entry and exit to all U.S. schools, and do it with metal detectors, barriers, and armed gaurds.  No one in or out without being processed through these check points.
> 
> It can be done, and it can be done without it looking or feeling like a prison system.
Click to expand...


Maybe. Not sure it's a one size fits all solution. I think the parents of these shooter kids should be shamed, honestly.


----------



## depotoo

This ones are dead.  And the mother called the police numerous times and nothing changed.  She died in Nov, the father years ago.





TheGreatGatsby said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US has a higher incarceration rate than you do
> 
> The US has more crime than you do.
> 
> Oh my fing God, that's brilliant.  You're a genius.  Our countries are not the same.  Damn, I wish I'd realized that.  Oh wait, I did.  You didn't know that ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't an insight. I was asked a question and answered it. Nothing more. Nothing less.
> 
> The US has shit drug and prostitution laws for a start. Get those sorted and your incarceration rate would halve. And the tax bill associated with that. THen again, you have private prisons, so there is a driver right there for people to be incarcerated. Especially if you are a shareholder in that prison company and you give judges back handers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I agree on the drugs and prostitution.
> 
> The thing is that you keep arguing we should just pass laws.  You really don't address that we are very different country.  We have a million illegal aliens entering our country.  And we have no southern border.  The drug dealers who already exist can import guns.  Think about it.
> 
> We also have 300 million guns.  All our gun laws are doing is making it easier for mass shooters.  And each one tries to outdo the last one and no one has guns to stop them.  Gun owners are overwhelmingly good people who learn to use them safely.  And the ones who aren't can get them anyway.  I know, I came from there even though I've lived my adult life in urban areas.
> 
> Australia is like NZ both in demographics and in that you have no borders or millions of illegal aliens, drugs and guns flowing freely in.  To just say gun laws is so shallow.  And it's clearly not working, and you don't address that either.
> 
> The Washington Navy yard was the epitome example of the stupidity of our laws where people who owned and knew how to use them were prohibited from having them and died because of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . *SECURE THE SCHOOL BORDERS !!*
> 
> Secure the points or entry and exit to all U.S. schools, and do it with metal detectors, barriers, and armed gaurds.  No one in or out without being processed through these check points.
> 
> It can be done, and it can be done without it looking or feeling like a prison system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe. Not sure it's a one size fits all solution. I think the parents of these shooter kids should be shamed, honestly.
Click to expand...


----------



## kaz

TheGreatGatsby said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US has a higher incarceration rate than you do
> 
> The US has more crime than you do.
> 
> Oh my fing God, that's brilliant.  You're a genius.  Our countries are not the same.  Damn, I wish I'd realized that.  Oh wait, I did.  You didn't know that ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't an insight. I was asked a question and answered it. Nothing more. Nothing less.
> 
> The US has shit drug and prostitution laws for a start. Get those sorted and your incarceration rate would halve. And the tax bill associated with that. THen again, you have private prisons, so there is a driver right there for people to be incarcerated. Especially if you are a shareholder in that prison company and you give judges back handers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I agree on the drugs and prostitution.
> 
> The thing is that you keep arguing we should just pass laws.  You really don't address that we are very different country.  We have a million illegal aliens entering our country.  And we have no southern border.  The drug dealers who already exist can import guns.  Think about it.
> 
> We also have 300 million guns.  All our gun laws are doing is making it easier for mass shooters.  And each one tries to outdo the last one and no one has guns to stop them.  Gun owners are overwhelmingly good people who learn to use them safely.  And the ones who aren't can get them anyway.  I know, I came from there even though I've lived my adult life in urban areas.
> 
> Australia is like NZ both in demographics and in that you have no borders or millions of illegal aliens, drugs and guns flowing freely in.  To just say gun laws is so shallow.  And it's clearly not working, and you don't address that either.
> 
> The Washington Navy yard was the epitome example of the stupidity of our laws where people who owned and knew how to use them were prohibited from having them and died because of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . *SECURE THE SCHOOL BORDERS !!*
> 
> Secure the points or entry and exit to all U.S. schools, and do it with metal detectors, barriers, and armed gaurds.  No one in or out without being processed through these check points.
> 
> It can be done, and it can be done without it looking or feeling like a prison system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe. Not sure it's a one size fits all solution. I think the parents of these shooter kids should be shamed, honestly.
Click to expand...


No worries, they died before the shooting


----------



## depotoo

depotoo said:


> Trump must be heading to Parkland.  They closed off the turnpike.


Yep

Donald Trump visits shooting survivors at hospital


----------



## depotoo

Florida school shooter Nikolas Cruz to offer guilty plea to avoid death penalty


Nikolas Cruz was investigated after cutting himself on Snapchat, state report shows


----------



## Flopper

jon_berzerk said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have him evaluated for what?  Being an asshole?  What law did he break to warrant a mental health evaluation?  There aren't enough prisons in the US to hold all of the Democrats we would need to lock up!
> 
> 
> 
> mental illness you dont have to break a law for a mental health evaluation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If you are on Medicaid, it's a challenge to find good mental health professionals that will take you, primarily because the reimbursement is likely to be 40% to 50%.  In my area getting an appointment with a psychiatrist that accepts Medicaid can take months and that's with a referral.  If you try to kill yourself, you get pretty fast action, 3 to 5 days of evaluation, discharge, a hand full of pills, and a better luck next time.
> 
> Unfortunately those that need help the most are likely to be on Medicaid and likely to get the worst care. Nowhere is income inequality so obvious as mental health care for the poor. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> indeed that is all true and maybe worse in some cases
> 
> medicaid just does not cover the cost
> 
> out here at our full service facility we only accept x amount of medicaid and medicare enrollments
> 
> however in the case of a court ordered mental evaluation the state picks up the tab*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *This ridiculous situation got started with some studies of effectiveness of inpatient mental health care back in the 70's and 80's.  The conclusion was that most patients could be treated more effectively with outpatient services at significant savings.  With big cost savings in mind, we started dumping institutional patients and tightening the criteria for inpatient care.  The only thing missing from the plan was sufficient out patient mental healthcare for the poor.  Medicaid has never provided anywhere near what is needed.  Today Medicaid is paying for over 25% of the mental healthcare bill of the country which commonly is evaluations, 3 to 5 day stays, a handful of pills, and very limited long term treatment for the people in the country who need it the most.
> 
> Every time some mentally unbalance teen, father, or mother kills their family, friends, co-workers, or class mates, someone will point how badly intervention was needed and nothing was done.  Well, there is good reason why nothing is done, lack of money and coordination of service.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps however in both cases  inpatient and outpatient medicaid reimbursements are less then other carriers
> 
> again once it is ordered by the state the state pays the bill
> 
> they may do that through a state hospital or contact it out
> 
> there is no financial  obligation to the client other then he/she may have to pay down while committed
Click to expand...

*Not quite.
Almost all Medicaid reimbursements are less than other carriers and mental health is one of the worst in most states.  However, the actual percent reimbursement is set by the state.

Medicaid is a partnership between the state and the federal government.  States must meet certain guidelines for federal payments, however states set many of the rules.  There are certain state programs that are 100% state funded.  However most of Medicaid is 50% funded by the federal government and the rest comes from the state.

One of my kids was on Medicaid for two years.  The only good thing about Medicaid is it's free if you qualify.  Low reimbursement rates can make finding treatment difficult.  Medicaid will tell you there are many providers in your area that accept Medicaid but when you call for an appointment they tell you they aren't accepting Medicaid patients at this time or they tell you they are booked for 2 months.

Another problem with Medicaid is they have rules and rules and more rules, most of which are unknown to patient.  For example, you may need a certain treatment and Medicaid will hold it for certification or 2nd opinion.  For various mental health problems, you may have be evaluated before you can even make an appointment.  In some instances, you can get only so many appointments.  In fact, many services you get with Medicaid are not determined by your need.  *


----------



## jon_berzerk

Flopper said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> mental illness you dont have to break a law for a mental health evaluation
> 
> 
> 
> *If you are on Medicaid, it's a challenge to find good mental health professionals that will take you, primarily because the reimbursement is likely to be 40% to 50%.  In my area getting an appointment with a psychiatrist that accepts Medicaid can take months and that's with a referral.  If you try to kill yourself, you get pretty fast action, 3 to 5 days of evaluation, discharge, a hand full of pills, and a better luck next time.
> 
> Unfortunately those that need help the most are likely to be on Medicaid and likely to get the worst care. Nowhere is income inequality so obvious as mental health care for the poor. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> indeed that is all true and maybe worse in some cases
> 
> medicaid just does not cover the cost
> 
> out here at our full service facility we only accept x amount of medicaid and medicare enrollments
> 
> however in the case of a court ordered mental evaluation the state picks up the tab*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *This ridiculous situation got started with some studies of effectiveness of inpatient mental health care back in the 70's and 80's.  The conclusion was that most patients could be treated more effectively with outpatient services at significant savings.  With big cost savings in mind, we started dumping institutional patients and tightening the criteria for inpatient care.  The only thing missing from the plan was sufficient out patient mental healthcare for the poor.  Medicaid has never provided anywhere near what is needed.  Today Medicaid is paying for over 25% of the mental healthcare bill of the country which commonly is evaluations, 3 to 5 day stays, a handful of pills, and very limited long term treatment for the people in the country who need it the most.
> 
> Every time some mentally unbalance teen, father, or mother kills their family, friends, co-workers, or class mates, someone will point how badly intervention was needed and nothing was done.  Well, there is good reason why nothing is done, lack of money and coordination of service.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps however in both cases  inpatient and outpatient medicaid reimbursements are less then other carriers
> 
> again once it is ordered by the state the state pays the bill
> 
> they may do that through a state hospital or contact it out
> 
> there is no financial  obligation to the client other then he/she may have to pay down while committed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Not quite.
> Almost all Medicaid reimbursements are less than other carriers and mental health is one of the worst in most states.  However, the actual percent reimbursement is set by the state.
> 
> Medicaid is a partnership between the state and the federal government.  States must meet certain guidelines for federal payments, however states set many of the rules.  There are certain state programs that are 100% state funded.  However most of Medicaid is 50% funded by the federal government and the rest comes from the state.
> 
> One of my kids was on Medicaid for two years.  The only good thing good about Medicaid is it's free if you qualify.  Low reimbursement rates can make finding treatment difficult.  Medicaid will tell you there are many providers in your area that accept Medicaid but when you call for an appointment they tell you they aren't accepting Medicaid patients at this time or they tell you they are booked for 2 months.
> 
> Another problem with Medicaid is they have rules and rules and more rules, most of which are unknown to patient.  For example, you may need a certain treatment and Medicaid will hold it for certification or 2nd opinion.  For various mental health problems, you may have be evaluated before you can even make an appointment.  In some instances, you can get only so many appointments.  In fact, many services you get with Medicaid are not determined by your need.  *
Click to expand...



yes i understand all this i have dealt with medicaid and medicare for years 

and as providers we are obligated to serve X amount of medicaid recipients  regardless of reimbursement


----------



## Rustic

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are trolling now.    Moron.
> 
> The shooters research 6 months to 2 years out......read the information on these shooters...they changed their targets based on the likelihood of facing armed resistance......this is a fact....you can find it....the Colorado theater shooter, the Santa Barbara Sorority shooter, the South Carolina church shooter, Sandy Hook.......
> 
> Sandy Hook?  The only school that didn't have an armed guard was the one that was attacked...the other schools had police resource officers.
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting down your idiocy is “trolling?” There was an armed police officer assigned to be there.
> 
> It didn’t deter Cruz.
> 
> Your argument is DOA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One armed officer on a campus of 2,000 students....you really are fucking stupid..aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you for what you thought an adequate ratio is but you can’t say. Still, as far as Cruz knew, there would be an armed police officer on campus.
> 
> Didn’t deter him.
> 
> Your point remains DOA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.
> 
> I gave you the best response...get rid of the gun free school zone, and you cover the entire property with doubt for the shooter, there is no way to know who will be armed, and they will go somewhere else....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, what you gave was the dumb-fucking conservative idea. Which is typically the dumbest idea on the table. Putting guns in schools does not make them safer, it makes them far more dangerous than they are now. Now any kid who maybe wants to shoot someone at school but can’t obtain a weapon to do so has a bunch to choose from. All they need to do is get their hands on one at school and start shooting. What is needed is sensible gun control to make it more difficult for assholes like Cruz to get their hands on a weapon like that. Which can kill the maximum number of people in the shortest amount of time.
Click to expand...

Pussy


----------



## Faun

depotoo said:


> If you had read my other posts to you, you would have seen they stated in may have been the officers day off, or was pulled away from the school for something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He could have also known their day off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gun free? There was an armed officer on the campus. Or at least, there was supposed to be one. Someone did say they heard there was no officer present that day, but Cruz couldn’t know if there were none, one, or more.
> 
> Didn’t deter him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shooters research 6 months to 2 years out......read the information on these shooters...they changed their targets based on the likelihood of facing armed resistance......this is a fact....you can find it....the Colorado theater shooter, the Santa Barbara Sorority shooter, the South Carolina church shooter, Sandy Hook.......
> 
> Sandy Hook?  The only school that didn't have an armed guard was the one that was attacked...the other schools had police resource officers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Cruz would have known there could be an armed police officer there.
> 
> It didn’t deter him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said there was a day of the week without an officer present?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I read that. That assumes there isn’t another officer working at the school on such days. Which brings me back to my unanswered question — Who said there was a day of the week without an officer present?


----------



## Faun

depotoo said:


> Florida school shooter Nikolas Cruz to offer guilty plea to avoid death penalty
> 
> 
> Nikolas Cruz was investigated after cutting himself on Snapchat, state report shows


I’m cool with that.


----------



## Faun

Rustic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting down your idiocy is “trolling?” There was an armed police officer assigned to be there.
> 
> It didn’t deter Cruz.
> 
> Your argument is DOA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One armed officer on a campus of 2,000 students....you really are fucking stupid..aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you for what you thought an adequate ratio is but you can’t say. Still, as far as Cruz knew, there would be an armed police officer on campus.
> 
> Didn’t deter him.
> 
> Your point remains DOA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.
> 
> I gave you the best response...get rid of the gun free school zone, and you cover the entire property with doubt for the shooter, there is no way to know who will be armed, and they will go somewhere else....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, what you gave was the dumb-fucking conservative idea. Which is typically the dumbest idea on the table. Putting guns in schools does not make them safer, it makes them far more dangerous than they are now. Now any kid who maybe wants to shoot someone at school but can’t obtain a weapon to do so has a bunch to choose from. All they need to do is get their hands on one at school and start shooting. What is needed is sensible gun control to make it more difficult for assholes like Cruz to get their hands on a weapon like that. Which can kill the maximum number of people in the shortest amount of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy
Click to expand...

LOL 

Lemme guess — you’re one of those dumb-fucking conservatives. Am I right?


----------



## Rustic

Faun said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> One armed officer on a campus of 2,000 students....you really are fucking stupid..aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you for what you thought an adequate ratio is but you can’t say. Still, as far as Cruz knew, there would be an armed police officer on campus.
> 
> Didn’t deter him.
> 
> Your point remains DOA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.
> 
> I gave you the best response...get rid of the gun free school zone, and you cover the entire property with doubt for the shooter, there is no way to know who will be armed, and they will go somewhere else....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, what you gave was the dumb-fucking conservative idea. Which is typically the dumbest idea on the table. Putting guns in schools does not make them safer, it makes them far more dangerous than they are now. Now any kid who maybe wants to shoot someone at school but can’t obtain a weapon to do so has a bunch to choose from. All they need to do is get their hands on one at school and start shooting. What is needed is sensible gun control to make it more difficult for assholes like Cruz to get their hands on a weapon like that. Which can kill the maximum number of people in the shortest amount of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lemme guess — you’re one of those dumb-fucking conservatives. Am I right?
Click to expand...

Obviously gun free zones never have worked, never will work and do not work. 
We have a bunch of dead kids as proof...


----------



## Rustic

Faun said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> One armed officer on a campus of 2,000 students....you really are fucking stupid..aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you for what you thought an adequate ratio is but you can’t say. Still, as far as Cruz knew, there would be an armed police officer on campus.
> 
> Didn’t deter him.
> 
> Your point remains DOA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.
> 
> I gave you the best response...get rid of the gun free school zone, and you cover the entire property with doubt for the shooter, there is no way to know who will be armed, and they will go somewhere else....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, what you gave was the dumb-fucking conservative idea. Which is typically the dumbest idea on the table. Putting guns in schools does not make them safer, it makes them far more dangerous than they are now. Now any kid who maybe wants to shoot someone at school but can’t obtain a weapon to do so has a bunch to choose from. All they need to do is get their hands on one at school and start shooting. What is needed is sensible gun control to make it more difficult for assholes like Cruz to get their hands on a weapon like that. Which can kill the maximum number of people in the shortest amount of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lemme guess — you’re one of those dumb-fucking conservatives. Am I right?
Click to expand...

The deep state is at fault...
https://nypost.com/2018/02/16/deputies-called-to-suspected-shooters-home-39-times-over-seven-years/


----------



## Faun

Rustic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you for what you thought an adequate ratio is but you can’t say. Still, as far as Cruz knew, there would be an armed police officer on campus.
> 
> Didn’t deter him.
> 
> Your point remains DOA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.
> 
> I gave you the best response...get rid of the gun free school zone, and you cover the entire property with doubt for the shooter, there is no way to know who will be armed, and they will go somewhere else....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, what you gave was the dumb-fucking conservative idea. Which is typically the dumbest idea on the table. Putting guns in schools does not make them safer, it makes them far more dangerous than they are now. Now any kid who maybe wants to shoot someone at school but can’t obtain a weapon to do so has a bunch to choose from. All they need to do is get their hands on one at school and start shooting. What is needed is sensible gun control to make it more difficult for assholes like Cruz to get their hands on a weapon like that. Which can kill the maximum number of people in the shortest amount of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lemme guess — you’re one of those dumb-fucking conservatives. Am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously gun free zones never have worked, never will work and do not work.
> We have a bunch of dead kids as proof...
Click to expand...

Dumb-fucking conservative, trained police have had their guns wrestled from them. You’re beyond stupid to think that’s not gonna happen when Mr. Hand carries a weapon in class.


----------



## Faun

Rustic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you for what you thought an adequate ratio is but you can’t say. Still, as far as Cruz knew, there would be an armed police officer on campus.
> 
> Didn’t deter him.
> 
> Your point remains DOA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.
> 
> I gave you the best response...get rid of the gun free school zone, and you cover the entire property with doubt for the shooter, there is no way to know who will be armed, and they will go somewhere else....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, what you gave was the dumb-fucking conservative idea. Which is typically the dumbest idea on the table. Putting guns in schools does not make them safer, it makes them far more dangerous than they are now. Now any kid who maybe wants to shoot someone at school but can’t obtain a weapon to do so has a bunch to choose from. All they need to do is get their hands on one at school and start shooting. What is needed is sensible gun control to make it more difficult for assholes like Cruz to get their hands on a weapon like that. Which can kill the maximum number of people in the shortest amount of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lemme guess — you’re one of those dumb-fucking conservatives. Am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The deep state is at fault...
> https://nypost.com/2018/02/16/deputies-called-to-suspected-shooters-home-39-times-over-seven-years/
Click to expand...

Dumb-fucking conservative, you clearly don’t know the meaning of “deep state.”


----------



## ScienceRocks




----------



## Rustic

Faun said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.
> 
> I gave you the best response...get rid of the gun free school zone, and you cover the entire property with doubt for the shooter, there is no way to know who will be armed, and they will go somewhere else....
> 
> 
> 
> No, what you gave was the dumb-fucking conservative idea. Which is typically the dumbest idea on the table. Putting guns in schools does not make them safer, it makes them far more dangerous than they are now. Now any kid who maybe wants to shoot someone at school but can’t obtain a weapon to do so has a bunch to choose from. All they need to do is get their hands on one at school and start shooting. What is needed is sensible gun control to make it more difficult for assholes like Cruz to get their hands on a weapon like that. Which can kill the maximum number of people in the shortest amount of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lemme guess — you’re one of those dumb-fucking conservatives. Am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously gun free zones never have worked, never will work and do not work.
> We have a bunch of dead kids as proof...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumb-fucking conservative, trained police have had their guns wrestled from them. You’re beyond stupid to think that’s not gonna happen when Mr. Hand carries a weapon in class.
Click to expand...

Lol
Gun free zones equals a bunch of dead kids... happy?


----------



## Rustic

Faun said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.
> 
> I gave you the best response...get rid of the gun free school zone, and you cover the entire property with doubt for the shooter, there is no way to know who will be armed, and they will go somewhere else....
> 
> 
> 
> No, what you gave was the dumb-fucking conservative idea. Which is typically the dumbest idea on the table. Putting guns in schools does not make them safer, it makes them far more dangerous than they are now. Now any kid who maybe wants to shoot someone at school but can’t obtain a weapon to do so has a bunch to choose from. All they need to do is get their hands on one at school and start shooting. What is needed is sensible gun control to make it more difficult for assholes like Cruz to get their hands on a weapon like that. Which can kill the maximum number of people in the shortest amount of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lemme guess — you’re one of those dumb-fucking conservatives. Am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The deep state is at fault...
> https://nypost.com/2018/02/16/deputies-called-to-suspected-shooters-home-39-times-over-seven-years/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumb-fucking conservative, you clearly don’t know the meaning of “deep state.”
Click to expand...

The federal government fucking over the American citizen...
You know the collective.


----------



## Rustic

ScienceRocks said:


>


Americas killing fields... Gun free zones


----------



## Flopper

Rustic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you for what you thought an adequate ratio is but you can’t say. Still, as far as Cruz knew, there would be an armed police officer on campus.
> 
> Didn’t deter him.
> 
> Your point remains DOA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.
> 
> I gave you the best response...get rid of the gun free school zone, and you cover the entire property with doubt for the shooter, there is no way to know who will be armed, and they will go somewhere else....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, what you gave was the dumb-fucking conservative idea. Which is typically the dumbest idea on the table. Putting guns in schools does not make them safer, it makes them far more dangerous than they are now. Now any kid who maybe wants to shoot someone at school but can’t obtain a weapon to do so has a bunch to choose from. All they need to do is get their hands on one at school and start shooting. What is needed is sensible gun control to make it more difficult for assholes like Cruz to get their hands on a weapon like that. Which can kill the maximum number of people in the shortest amount of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lemme guess — you’re one of those dumb-fucking conservatives. Am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously gun free zones never have worked, never will work and do not work.
> We have a bunch of dead kids as proof...
Click to expand...

*Gun free zone prevent Rambo from saving kids. 

Unfortunately, we don't have Rambo's in our schools.  We have school teachers and student that are not likely to ever see a shooter in there school and even less likely to know what to do about it.*


----------



## jon_berzerk

how many times had the country received calls about the shooter dangerous behavior 

try 20 times 911 had been called regarding this guy 

A sheriff said Friday that his office received around 20 calls about Nikolas Cruz, the 19-year-old suspect in this week's shooting at a Florida high school that left 17 people dead and wounded more than a dozen others.

Broward County Sheriff Scott Israel told reporters that his office had uncovered "approximately 20" 911 calls relating to Cruz over the last few years, and that his office would investigate how those calls were handled.

"We have uncovered at the Broward Sheriff's Office that we've had approximately 20 calls for service over the last few years regarding the killer," Israel said. "Every one of these calls for service will be looked at and scrutinized."

"If we find out, like in any investigation, that one of our deputies or call-takers could have done something better or was remiss, I'll handle it accordingly," he added.



Israel added that seven wounded people remained in the hospital following Wednesday's shooting.

The sheriff's comments follow an admission from the FBI earlier Friday that the bureau failed to follow standard "protocols" when it received a tip about Cruz to a national hotline earlier this year.

Sheriff says office got 20 calls about suspected school shooter in recent years


----------



## Rustic

Flopper said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.
> 
> I gave you the best response...get rid of the gun free school zone, and you cover the entire property with doubt for the shooter, there is no way to know who will be armed, and they will go somewhere else....
> 
> 
> 
> No, what you gave was the dumb-fucking conservative idea. Which is typically the dumbest idea on the table. Putting guns in schools does not make them safer, it makes them far more dangerous than they are now. Now any kid who maybe wants to shoot someone at school but can’t obtain a weapon to do so has a bunch to choose from. All they need to do is get their hands on one at school and start shooting. What is needed is sensible gun control to make it more difficult for assholes like Cruz to get their hands on a weapon like that. Which can kill the maximum number of people in the shortest amount of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lemme guess — you’re one of those dumb-fucking conservatives. Am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously gun free zones never have worked, never will work and do not work.
> We have a bunch of dead kids as proof...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Gun free zone prevent Rambo from saving kids.
> 
> Unfortunately, we don't have Rambo's in our schools.  We have school teachers and student that are not likely to ever see a shooter in there school and even less likely to know what to do about it.*
Click to expand...

The fact remains every gun free zone that remains is a future killing field. 
Think of them as red light districts, Criminals know what to expect...
The legacy of gun free zones will always be a whole bunch of dead kids in Memorial


----------



## jon_berzerk

Flopper said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.
> 
> I gave you the best response...get rid of the gun free school zone, and you cover the entire property with doubt for the shooter, there is no way to know who will be armed, and they will go somewhere else....
> 
> 
> 
> No, what you gave was the dumb-fucking conservative idea. Which is typically the dumbest idea on the table. Putting guns in schools does not make them safer, it makes them far more dangerous than they are now. Now any kid who maybe wants to shoot someone at school but can’t obtain a weapon to do so has a bunch to choose from. All they need to do is get their hands on one at school and start shooting. What is needed is sensible gun control to make it more difficult for assholes like Cruz to get their hands on a weapon like that. Which can kill the maximum number of people in the shortest amount of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lemme guess — you’re one of those dumb-fucking conservatives. Am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously gun free zones never have worked, never will work and do not work.
> We have a bunch of dead kids as proof...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Gun free zone prevent Rambo from saving kids.
> 
> Unfortunately, we don't have Rambo's in our schools.  We have school teachers and student that are not likely to ever see a shooter in there school and even less likely to know what to do about it.*
Click to expand...



that is really not true at all 

schools are filled with ex military and weekend warriors 

plus there are training methods like we offer out here for the sentinel program 

South Dakota Attorney General


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.
> 
> I gave you the best response...get rid of the gun free school zone, and you cover the entire property with doubt for the shooter, there is no way to know who will be armed, and they will go somewhere else....
> 
> 
> 
> No, what you gave was the dumb-fucking conservative idea. Which is typically the dumbest idea on the table. Putting guns in schools does not make them safer, it makes them far more dangerous than they are now. Now any kid who maybe wants to shoot someone at school but can’t obtain a weapon to do so has a bunch to choose from. All they need to do is get their hands on one at school and start shooting. What is needed is sensible gun control to make it more difficult for assholes like Cruz to get their hands on a weapon like that. Which can kill the maximum number of people in the shortest amount of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lemme guess — you’re one of those dumb-fucking conservatives. Am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously gun free zones never have worked, never will work and do not work.
> We have a bunch of dead kids as proof...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumb-fucking conservative, trained police have had their guns wrestled from them. You’re beyond stupid to think that’s not gonna happen when Mr. Hand carries a weapon in class.
Click to expand...

. I don't know, if Mr. Hand had control of his classroom there would be no problem, and if a danger student exist, then zero tolerance is or should be the criteria set for such students to be regulated by.

No serious disruptive/problem child should be allowed to remain or be in the main population of a public school. They should be identified immediately, removed, and reasigned to another school that handles such students.

Most problem students did the schools a favor back in the day, and this was by self deporting from the campus or in other words they quit. Now when that happened they had to seek employment, so most went into auto paint and body, auto or big truck mechanicing, construction, electrical, the oil fields, logging, state jobs (road work etc.), trucking, landscaping, power line work, block & brick laying, carpentry, plumbing, farming, forestry, army, Marines, commercial fishing etc.

If they didn't do these things, then soon they became jailbirds or prisoners working for the state for free. It is a choice, and it always should be, but one thing good, and that is that they were no longer allowed to disrupt the education of those who wanted to learn or stay in school.

Taking away choice as if these problem students will just die if they aren't forced to remain in school thus became a deadly game as has been proven.

The proper assimilation into any environment that one chooses (previously stripped from the citizens by these do good leftist), has caused some grave things to arise in society over time.

Then here we have millions of Mexicans who many were illegal doing the jobs these wrestless potential American students use to do as workers that needed desperately these jobs, in which has since (because of displacement), has created this whole dam problem we are seeing today.


----------



## Faun

Rustic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, what you gave was the dumb-fucking conservative idea. Which is typically the dumbest idea on the table. Putting guns in schools does not make them safer, it makes them far more dangerous than they are now. Now any kid who maybe wants to shoot someone at school but can’t obtain a weapon to do so has a bunch to choose from. All they need to do is get their hands on one at school and start shooting. What is needed is sensible gun control to make it more difficult for assholes like Cruz to get their hands on a weapon like that. Which can kill the maximum number of people in the shortest amount of time.
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lemme guess — you’re one of those dumb-fucking conservatives. Am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously gun free zones never have worked, never will work and do not work.
> We have a bunch of dead kids as proof...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumb-fucking conservative, trained police have had their guns wrestled from them. You’re beyond stupid to think that’s not gonna happen when Mr. Hand carries a weapon in class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Gun free zones equals a bunch of dead kids... happy?
Click to expand...

Putting guns in schools will result in even more dead kids, which is what you’re promoting.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Has everyone seen the awesome photos of our esteemed president comforting the victims of this massacre? 

I’d you haven’t, please look at the moron’s twitter page. He put them there. 

Thumbs up!


----------



## 2aguy

Faun said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.
> 
> I gave you the best response...get rid of the gun free school zone, and you cover the entire property with doubt for the shooter, there is no way to know who will be armed, and they will go somewhere else....
> 
> 
> 
> No, what you gave was the dumb-fucking conservative idea. Which is typically the dumbest idea on the table. Putting guns in schools does not make them safer, it makes them far more dangerous than they are now. Now any kid who maybe wants to shoot someone at school but can’t obtain a weapon to do so has a bunch to choose from. All they need to do is get their hands on one at school and start shooting. What is needed is sensible gun control to make it more difficult for assholes like Cruz to get their hands on a weapon like that. Which can kill the maximum number of people in the shortest amount of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lemme guess — you’re one of those dumb-fucking conservatives. Am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously gun free zones never have worked, never will work and do not work.
> We have a bunch of dead kids as proof...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumb-fucking conservative, trained police have had their guns wrestled from them. You’re beyond stupid to think that’s not gonna happen when Mr. Hand carries a weapon in class.
Click to expand...



Except....doofus.......we have story after story of people, most with little training, who do not get disarmed, and use their guns even after they are injured in the initial attack by a violent criminal who has attacked them in an ambush......and again....

The main point isn't to have Teachers engage these mass shooters....the main point, doofus.....is to tell these killers that they will be engaged if they attack a school....and from actual research into these killers we know that they do not want to attack targets that shoot back....actual research...not pulling our emotions out of our ass and acting like we know something......so please...do some basic research, you will post more intelligently when you do...


----------



## 2aguy

Faun said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lemme guess — you’re one of those dumb-fucking conservatives. Am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously gun free zones never have worked, never will work and do not work.
> We have a bunch of dead kids as proof...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumb-fucking conservative, trained police have had their guns wrestled from them. You’re beyond stupid to think that’s not gonna happen when Mr. Hand carries a weapon in class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Gun free zones equals a bunch of dead kids... happy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting guns in schools will result in even more dead kids, which is what you’re promoting.
Click to expand...



Do you realize that schools around the country have already done this....armed staff....do you realize this?  And to this point, what you said hasn't happened.......actual reality vs. what you have created in your head.....


----------



## 2aguy

ScienceRocks said:


>



Whoever that guys is, he is a fucking moron.....he doesn't understand truth, facts or reality.....here is the truth...

We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...


--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## hunarcy

RealDave said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So talk....smart ass....what are your solutions....genius?
> 
> How about ending gun free zones?  How about armed security or armed staff in the buildings....genius....
> 
> 
> 
> There was an armed officer at the school. Didn’t do any good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One armed officer in a building that holds 2,000 students........that isn't armed security....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh? How many students per armed guard are needed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't need armed guards.  We can just allow the administrators and teachers who want to learn to use guns safely and carry them on their own to do it for free.
> 
> Congrats on the 17 dead for your leftist political points though, you've been walking on a cloud since
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NRA solution spewed by an NRA dupe.
> 
> The answer to you asswipes is always more guns.
Click to expand...


And the answer to you asswipes is to try to control the unthinking object and ignore the PERSON who makes the decision to attack the children and teachers.  We need to get back to treating the mentally ill and involuntarily committing those who are a danger to themselves and others.  Why do you want the mentally ill to suffer and wander the streets?


----------



## Rustic

Flopper said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.
> 
> I gave you the best response...get rid of the gun free school zone, and you cover the entire property with doubt for the shooter, there is no way to know who will be armed, and they will go somewhere else....
> 
> 
> 
> No, what you gave was the dumb-fucking conservative idea. Which is typically the dumbest idea on the table. Putting guns in schools does not make them safer, it makes them far more dangerous than they are now. Now any kid who maybe wants to shoot someone at school but can’t obtain a weapon to do so has a bunch to choose from. All they need to do is get their hands on one at school and start shooting. What is needed is sensible gun control to make it more difficult for assholes like Cruz to get their hands on a weapon like that. Which can kill the maximum number of people in the shortest amount of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lemme guess — you’re one of those dumb-fucking conservatives. Am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously gun free zones never have worked, never will work and do not work.
> We have a bunch of dead kids as proof...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Gun free zone prevent Rambo from saving kids.
> 
> Unfortunately, we don't have Rambo's in our schools.  We have school teachers and student that are not likely to ever see a shooter in there school and even less likely to know what to do about it.*
Click to expand...


It works in South Dakota
South Dakota Attorney General


----------



## Faun

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, what you gave was the dumb-fucking conservative idea. Which is typically the dumbest idea on the table. Putting guns in schools does not make them safer, it makes them far more dangerous than they are now. Now any kid who maybe wants to shoot someone at school but can’t obtain a weapon to do so has a bunch to choose from. All they need to do is get their hands on one at school and start shooting. What is needed is sensible gun control to make it more difficult for assholes like Cruz to get their hands on a weapon like that. Which can kill the maximum number of people in the shortest amount of time.
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lemme guess — you’re one of those dumb-fucking conservatives. Am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously gun free zones never have worked, never will work and do not work.
> We have a bunch of dead kids as proof...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumb-fucking conservative, trained police have had their guns wrestled from them. You’re beyond stupid to think that’s not gonna happen when Mr. Hand carries a weapon in class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except....doofus.......we have story after story of people, most with little training, who do not get disarmed, and use their guns even after they are injured in the initial attack by a violent criminal who has attacked them in an ambush......and again....
> 
> The main point isn't to have Teachers engage these mass shooters....the main point, doofus.....is to tell these killers that they will be engaged if they attack a school....and from actual research into these killers we know that they do not want to attack targets that shoot back....actual research...not pulling our emotions out of our ass and acting like we know something......so please...do some basic research, you will post more intelligently when you do...
Click to expand...

There was an armed officer on campus and it did not deter Cruz. I’ll keep pointing that out every time you pretend as though arming people will act as a deterrent.


----------



## 2aguy

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lemme guess — you’re one of those dumb-fucking conservatives. Am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously gun free zones never have worked, never will work and do not work.
> We have a bunch of dead kids as proof...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumb-fucking conservative, trained police have had their guns wrestled from them. You’re beyond stupid to think that’s not gonna happen when Mr. Hand carries a weapon in class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except....doofus.......we have story after story of people, most with little training, who do not get disarmed, and use their guns even after they are injured in the initial attack by a violent criminal who has attacked them in an ambush......and again....
> 
> The main point isn't to have Teachers engage these mass shooters....the main point, doofus.....is to tell these killers that they will be engaged if they attack a school....and from actual research into these killers we know that they do not want to attack targets that shoot back....actual research...not pulling our emotions out of our ass and acting like we know something......so please...do some basic research, you will post more intelligently when you do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was an armed officer on campus and it did not deter Cruz. I’ll keep pointing that out every time you pretend as though arming people will act as a deterrent.
Click to expand...



Yes...you keep saying this over and over as if you are saying something intelligent.......1 armed officer in a building that holds over 2,000 people....unless he can teleport and is omniscient....one armed officer isn't enough.....dumb ass....

I told you over and over, we know that these guys choose gun free zones....they state this when captured, they write this in their notes.........you can ignore it, because you don't care about actually stopping these attacks, you just want to ban guns.


----------



## Faun

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lemme guess — you’re one of those dumb-fucking conservatives. Am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously gun free zones never have worked, never will work and do not work.
> We have a bunch of dead kids as proof...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumb-fucking conservative, trained police have had their guns wrestled from them. You’re beyond stupid to think that’s not gonna happen when Mr. Hand carries a weapon in class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Gun free zones equals a bunch of dead kids... happy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting guns in schools will result in even more dead kids, which is what you’re promoting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that schools around the country have already done this....armed staff....do you realize this?  And to this point, what you said hasn't happened.......actual reality vs. what you have created in your head.....
Click to expand...

Moron... there are some 4200 gun free zone schools in Florida... 4199 of them have not been shot up like this. And there was a gun on campus. Did nothing to deter Cruz.


----------



## Rustic

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously gun free zones never have worked, never will work and do not work.
> We have a bunch of dead kids as proof...
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb-fucking conservative, trained police have had their guns wrestled from them. You’re beyond stupid to think that’s not gonna happen when Mr. Hand carries a weapon in class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> Gun free zones equals a bunch of dead kids... happy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting guns in schools will result in even more dead kids, which is what you’re promoting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that schools around the country have already done this....armed staff....do you realize this?  And to this point, what you said hasn't happened.......actual reality vs. what you have created in your head.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron... there are some 4200 gun free zone schools in Florida... 4199 of them have not been shot up like this. And there was a gun on campus. Did nothing to deter Cruz.
Click to expand...

The fact remains gun free zones invite criminals, they are just killing fields waiting to happen. There are a bunch of dead kids all over America as proof


----------



## Faun

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lemme guess — you’re one of those dumb-fucking conservatives. Am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously gun free zones never have worked, never will work and do not work.
> We have a bunch of dead kids as proof...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumb-fucking conservative, trained police have had their guns wrestled from them. You’re beyond stupid to think that’s not gonna happen when Mr. Hand carries a weapon in class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except....doofus.......we have story after story of people, most with little training, who do not get disarmed, and use their guns even after they are injured in the initial attack by a violent criminal who has attacked them in an ambush......and again....
> 
> The main point isn't to have Teachers engage these mass shooters....the main point, doofus.....is to tell these killers that they will be engaged if they attack a school....and from actual research into these killers we know that they do not want to attack targets that shoot back....actual research...not pulling our emotions out of our ass and acting like we know something......so please...do some basic research, you will post more intelligently when you do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was an armed officer on campus and it did not deter Cruz. I’ll keep pointing that out every time you pretend as though arming people will act as a deterrent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...you keep saying this over and over as if you are saying something intelligent.......1 armed officer in a building that holds over 2,000 people....unless he can teleport and is omniscient....one armed officer isn't enough.....dumb ass....
> 
> I told you over and over, we know that these guys choose gun free zones....they state this when captured, they write this in their notes.........you can ignore it, because you don't care about actually stopping these attacks, you just want to ban guns.
Click to expand...

You’re a complete fucking rightard. There is no indication Cruz chose the school because it’s a gun free zone. Why would he when he knew there was at least one armed officer? Most school shooters attended the schools they shoot up. Has nothing to do with guns on campus.


----------



## Faun

Rustic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb-fucking conservative, trained police have had their guns wrestled from them. You’re beyond stupid to think that’s not gonna happen when Mr. Hand carries a weapon in class.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> Gun free zones equals a bunch of dead kids... happy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putting guns in schools will result in even more dead kids, which is what you’re promoting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that schools around the country have already done this....armed staff....do you realize this?  And to this point, what you said hasn't happened.......actual reality vs. what you have created in your head.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron... there are some 4200 gun free zone schools in Florida... 4199 of them have not been shot up like this. And there was a gun on campus. Did nothing to deter Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact remains gun free zones invite criminals, they are just killing fields waiting to happen. There are a bunch of dead kids all over America as proof
Click to expand...

Says you, but you’re an idiot. There was an armed police officer at Douglas. Didn’t deter Cruz. There was an armed guard at Columbine. Didn’t deter Klebold or Harris. People break into homes every day of the year without knowing if the home owner has a gun... doesn’t deter them.

Analysis of Mass Shootings

*Only ten percent of incidents took place in “gun-free zones”*, or areas where civilians are prohibited from carrying firearms and there is not a regular armed law enforcement presence (armed security guards, for example). The vast majority of incidents—63 percent—took place entirely in private homes.


----------



## Rustic

Faun said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> Gun free zones equals a bunch of dead kids... happy?
> 
> 
> 
> Putting guns in schools will result in even more dead kids, which is what you’re promoting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that schools around the country have already done this....armed staff....do you realize this?  And to this point, what you said hasn't happened.......actual reality vs. what you have created in your head.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron... there are some 4200 gun free zone schools in Florida... 4199 of them have not been shot up like this. And there was a gun on campus. Did nothing to deter Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact remains gun free zones invite criminals, they are just killing fields waiting to happen. There are a bunch of dead kids all over America as proof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says you, but you’re an idiot. There was an armed police officer at Douglas. Didn’t deter Cruz. There was an armed guard at Columbine. Didn’t deter Klebold or Harris. People break into homes every day of the year without knowing if the home owner has a gun... doesn’t deter them.
> 
> Analysis of Mass Shootings
> 
> *Only ten percent of incidents took place in “gun-free zones”*, or areas where civilians are prohibited from carrying firearms and there is not a regular armed law enforcement presence (armed security guards, for example). The vast majority of incidents—63 percent—took place entirely in private homes.
Click to expand...

That’s why America needs to be better armed... We have an open southern border any criminal can cross any time they want, and a catastrophic drug problem. And in urban areas of total breakdown of the traditional American family. Rural America needs to protect itself from the cancer of socialism...


----------



## 2aguy

Faun said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> Gun free zones equals a bunch of dead kids... happy?
> 
> 
> 
> Putting guns in schools will result in even more dead kids, which is what you’re promoting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that schools around the country have already done this....armed staff....do you realize this?  And to this point, what you said hasn't happened.......actual reality vs. what you have created in your head.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron... there are some 4200 gun free zone schools in Florida... 4199 of them have not been shot up like this. And there was a gun on campus. Did nothing to deter Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact remains gun free zones invite criminals, they are just killing fields waiting to happen. There are a bunch of dead kids all over America as proof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says you, but you’re an idiot. There was an armed police officer at Douglas. Didn’t deter Cruz. There was an armed guard at Columbine. Didn’t deter Klebold or Harris. People break into homes every day of the year without knowing if the home owner has a gun... doesn’t deter them.
> 
> Analysis of Mass Shootings
> 
> *Only ten percent of incidents took place in “gun-free zones”*, or areas where civilians are prohibited from carrying firearms and there is not a regular armed law enforcement presence (armed security guards, for example). The vast majority of incidents—63 percent—took place entirely in private homes.
Click to expand...



Wow...you used Everytown for Gun safety...the group that was just exposed by the Washinton Post for lying about school shootings.....

They are lying about gun free zones too......

Moron....just look at your post....the quote you use shows how they lie......when we detail gun free zones everyone with a brain knows we mean public spaces, schools, malls, churches.....places that are mandated by law "Gun Free Zones."  that means that mass public shootings take place in gun free zones 98% of the time.......

moron....


----------



## 2aguy

Faun said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> Gun free zones equals a bunch of dead kids... happy?
> 
> 
> 
> Putting guns in schools will result in even more dead kids, which is what you’re promoting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that schools around the country have already done this....armed staff....do you realize this?  And to this point, what you said hasn't happened.......actual reality vs. what you have created in your head.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron... there are some 4200 gun free zone schools in Florida... 4199 of them have not been shot up like this. And there was a gun on campus. Did nothing to deter Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact remains gun free zones invite criminals, they are just killing fields waiting to happen. There are a bunch of dead kids all over America as proof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says you, but you’re an idiot. There was an armed police officer at Douglas. Didn’t deter Cruz. There was an armed guard at Columbine. Didn’t deter Klebold or Harris. People break into homes every day of the year without knowing if the home owner has a gun... doesn’t deter them.
> 
> Analysis of Mass Shootings
> 
> *Only ten percent of incidents took place in “gun-free zones”*, or areas where civilians are prohibited from carrying firearms and there is not a regular armed law enforcement presence (armed security guards, for example). The vast majority of incidents—63 percent—took place entirely in private homes.
Click to expand...



Moron.....98% of mass shootings take place in gun free zones......you need to stop trusting Everytown for gun safety...they lie...about everything...

Over 98% of mass shootings occurred on gun-free zones, research shows


----------



## Rustic

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting guns in schools will result in even more dead kids, which is what you’re promoting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that schools around the country have already done this....armed staff....do you realize this?  And to this point, what you said hasn't happened.......actual reality vs. what you have created in your head.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron... there are some 4200 gun free zone schools in Florida... 4199 of them have not been shot up like this. And there was a gun on campus. Did nothing to deter Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact remains gun free zones invite criminals, they are just killing fields waiting to happen. There are a bunch of dead kids all over America as proof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says you, but you’re an idiot. There was an armed police officer at Douglas. Didn’t deter Cruz. There was an armed guard at Columbine. Didn’t deter Klebold or Harris. People break into homes every day of the year without knowing if the home owner has a gun... doesn’t deter them.
> 
> Analysis of Mass Shootings
> 
> *Only ten percent of incidents took place in “gun-free zones”*, or areas where civilians are prohibited from carrying firearms and there is not a regular armed law enforcement presence (armed security guards, for example). The vast majority of incidents—63 percent—took place entirely in private homes.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...you used Everytown for Gun safety...the group that was just exposed by the Washinton Post for lying about school shootings.....
> 
> They are lying about gun free zones too......
> 
> Moron....just look at your post....the quote you use shows how they lie......when we detail gun free zones everyone with a brain knows we mean public spaces, schools, malls, churches.....places that are mandated by law "Gun Free Zones."  that means that mass public shootings take place in gun free zones 98% of the time.......
> 
> moron....
Click to expand...

 Progressives will never understand apparently, we don’t want them in our lives. Their agenda is against our self interests in every way. 
Rural America will never be part of their collective, The collective is not our friend


----------



## Faun

Rustic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting guns in schools will result in even more dead kids, which is what you’re promoting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that schools around the country have already done this....armed staff....do you realize this?  And to this point, what you said hasn't happened.......actual reality vs. what you have created in your head.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron... there are some 4200 gun free zone schools in Florida... 4199 of them have not been shot up like this. And there was a gun on campus. Did nothing to deter Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact remains gun free zones invite criminals, they are just killing fields waiting to happen. There are a bunch of dead kids all over America as proof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says you, but you’re an idiot. There was an armed police officer at Douglas. Didn’t deter Cruz. There was an armed guard at Columbine. Didn’t deter Klebold or Harris. People break into homes every day of the year without knowing if the home owner has a gun... doesn’t deter them.
> 
> Analysis of Mass Shootings
> 
> *Only ten percent of incidents took place in “gun-free zones”*, or areas where civilians are prohibited from carrying firearms and there is not a regular armed law enforcement presence (armed security guards, for example). The vast majority of incidents—63 percent—took place entirely in private homes.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s why America needs to be better armed... We have an open southern border any criminal can cross any time they want, and a catastrophic drug problem. And in urban areas of total breakdown of the traditional American family. Rural America needs to protect itself from the cancer of socialism...
Click to expand...

LOL

America is the most heavily armed nation on the planet...

By far...

Estimated number of guns per capita by country

... and it’s still not enough for the lunatic right.


----------



## Faun

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting guns in schools will result in even more dead kids, which is what you’re promoting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that schools around the country have already done this....armed staff....do you realize this?  And to this point, what you said hasn't happened.......actual reality vs. what you have created in your head.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron... there are some 4200 gun free zone schools in Florida... 4199 of them have not been shot up like this. And there was a gun on campus. Did nothing to deter Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact remains gun free zones invite criminals, they are just killing fields waiting to happen. There are a bunch of dead kids all over America as proof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says you, but you’re an idiot. There was an armed police officer at Douglas. Didn’t deter Cruz. There was an armed guard at Columbine. Didn’t deter Klebold or Harris. People break into homes every day of the year without knowing if the home owner has a gun... doesn’t deter them.
> 
> Analysis of Mass Shootings
> 
> *Only ten percent of incidents took place in “gun-free zones”*, or areas where civilians are prohibited from carrying firearms and there is not a regular armed law enforcement presence (armed security guards, for example). The vast majority of incidents—63 percent—took place entirely in private homes.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.....98% of mass shootings take place in gun free zones......you need to stop trusting Everytown for gun safety...they lie...about everything...
> 
> Over 98% of mass shootings occurred on gun-free zones, research shows
Click to expand...

Nope, 10% were.


----------



## 2aguy

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that schools around the country have already done this....armed staff....do you realize this?  And to this point, what you said hasn't happened.......actual reality vs. what you have created in your head.....
> 
> 
> 
> Moron... there are some 4200 gun free zone schools in Florida... 4199 of them have not been shot up like this. And there was a gun on campus. Did nothing to deter Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact remains gun free zones invite criminals, they are just killing fields waiting to happen. There are a bunch of dead kids all over America as proof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says you, but you’re an idiot. There was an armed police officer at Douglas. Didn’t deter Cruz. There was an armed guard at Columbine. Didn’t deter Klebold or Harris. People break into homes every day of the year without knowing if the home owner has a gun... doesn’t deter them.
> 
> Analysis of Mass Shootings
> 
> *Only ten percent of incidents took place in “gun-free zones”*, or areas where civilians are prohibited from carrying firearms and there is not a regular armed law enforcement presence (armed security guards, for example). The vast majority of incidents—63 percent—took place entirely in private homes.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.....98% of mass shootings take place in gun free zones......you need to stop trusting Everytown for gun safety...they lie...about everything...
> 
> Over 98% of mass shootings occurred on gun-free zones, research shows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, 10% were.
Click to expand...



You really are fucking stupid.....

The Washington Post just confirmed that Eveyrtown lied when they claimed 18 school shootings....and you go ahead and cite them lying again.........


----------



## Rustic

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron... there are some 4200 gun free zone schools in Florida... 4199 of them have not been shot up like this. And there was a gun on campus. Did nothing to deter Cruz.
> 
> 
> 
> The fact remains gun free zones invite criminals, they are just killing fields waiting to happen. There are a bunch of dead kids all over America as proof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says you, but you’re an idiot. There was an armed police officer at Douglas. Didn’t deter Cruz. There was an armed guard at Columbine. Didn’t deter Klebold or Harris. People break into homes every day of the year without knowing if the home owner has a gun... doesn’t deter them.
> 
> Analysis of Mass Shootings
> 
> *Only ten percent of incidents took place in “gun-free zones”*, or areas where civilians are prohibited from carrying firearms and there is not a regular armed law enforcement presence (armed security guards, for example). The vast majority of incidents—63 percent—took place entirely in private homes.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.....98% of mass shootings take place in gun free zones......you need to stop trusting Everytown for gun safety...they lie...about everything...
> 
> Over 98% of mass shootings occurred on gun-free zones, research shows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, 10% were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really are fucking stupid.....
> 
> The Washington Post just confirmed that Eveyrtown lied when they claimed 18 school shootings....and you go ahead and cite them lying again.........
Click to expand...

Spineless coward like him cannot help themselves


----------



## Faun

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting guns in schools will result in even more dead kids, which is what you’re promoting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that schools around the country have already done this....armed staff....do you realize this?  And to this point, what you said hasn't happened.......actual reality vs. what you have created in your head.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron... there are some 4200 gun free zone schools in Florida... 4199 of them have not been shot up like this. And there was a gun on campus. Did nothing to deter Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact remains gun free zones invite criminals, they are just killing fields waiting to happen. There are a bunch of dead kids all over America as proof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says you, but you’re an idiot. There was an armed police officer at Douglas. Didn’t deter Cruz. There was an armed guard at Columbine. Didn’t deter Klebold or Harris. People break into homes every day of the year without knowing if the home owner has a gun... doesn’t deter them.
> 
> Analysis of Mass Shootings
> 
> *Only ten percent of incidents took place in “gun-free zones”*, or areas where civilians are prohibited from carrying firearms and there is not a regular armed law enforcement presence (armed security guards, for example). The vast majority of incidents—63 percent—took place entirely in private homes.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.....98% of mass shootings take place in gun free zones......you need to stop trusting Everytown for gun safety...they lie...about everything...
> 
> Over 98% of mass shootings occurred on gun-free zones, research shows
Click to expand...

What a dumb-fucking site, meant to feed dumb-fucking conservatives.

Imbecile... to make up their numbers of 98% of mass gun deaths in gun free zones, *they actually make up excuses for why mass gun deaths in non-gun free zones shouldn’t count.*

Like claiming a mass murder by gun shouldn’t count if it was part of another crime. 

You prove yourself to be dumber than shit by pimping that nonsense.


----------



## Rustic

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that schools around the country have already done this....armed staff....do you realize this?  And to this point, what you said hasn't happened.......actual reality vs. what you have created in your head.....
> 
> 
> 
> Moron... there are some 4200 gun free zone schools in Florida... 4199 of them have not been shot up like this. And there was a gun on campus. Did nothing to deter Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact remains gun free zones invite criminals, they are just killing fields waiting to happen. There are a bunch of dead kids all over America as proof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says you, but you’re an idiot. There was an armed police officer at Douglas. Didn’t deter Cruz. There was an armed guard at Columbine. Didn’t deter Klebold or Harris. People break into homes every day of the year without knowing if the home owner has a gun... doesn’t deter them.
> 
> Analysis of Mass Shootings
> 
> *Only ten percent of incidents took place in “gun-free zones”*, or areas where civilians are prohibited from carrying firearms and there is not a regular armed law enforcement presence (armed security guards, for example). The vast majority of incidents—63 percent—took place entirely in private homes.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.....98% of mass shootings take place in gun free zones......you need to stop trusting Everytown for gun safety...they lie...about everything...
> 
> Over 98% of mass shootings occurred on gun-free zones, research shows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a dumb-fucking site, meant to feed dumb-fucking conservatives.
> 
> Imbecile... to make up their numbers of 98% of mass gun deaths in gun free zones, *they actually make up excuses for why mass gun deaths in non-gun free zones shouldn’t count.*
> 
> Like claiming a mass murder by gun shouldn’t count if it was part of another crime.
> 
> You prove yourself to be dumber than shit by pimping that nonsense.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rustic

Faun said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that schools around the country have already done this....armed staff....do you realize this?  And to this point, what you said hasn't happened.......actual reality vs. what you have created in your head.....
> 
> 
> 
> Moron... there are some 4200 gun free zone schools in Florida... 4199 of them have not been shot up like this. And there was a gun on campus. Did nothing to deter Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact remains gun free zones invite criminals, they are just killing fields waiting to happen. There are a bunch of dead kids all over America as proof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says you, but you’re an idiot. There was an armed police officer at Douglas. Didn’t deter Cruz. There was an armed guard at Columbine. Didn’t deter Klebold or Harris. People break into homes every day of the year without knowing if the home owner has a gun... doesn’t deter them.
> 
> Analysis of Mass Shootings
> 
> *Only ten percent of incidents took place in “gun-free zones”*, or areas where civilians are prohibited from carrying firearms and there is not a regular armed law enforcement presence (armed security guards, for example). The vast majority of incidents—63 percent—took place entirely in private homes.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s why America needs to be better armed... We have an open southern border any criminal can cross any time they want, and a catastrophic drug problem. And in urban areas of total breakdown of the traditional American family. Rural America needs to protect itself from the cancer of socialism...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> America is the most heavily armed nation on the planet...
> 
> By far...
> 
> Estimated number of guns per capita by country
> 
> ... and it’s still not enough for the lunatic right.
Click to expand...

Buy more guns and ammo... 
It cannot hurt


----------



## Faun

Rustic said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron... there are some 4200 gun free zone schools in Florida... 4199 of them have not been shot up like this. And there was a gun on campus. Did nothing to deter Cruz.
> 
> 
> 
> The fact remains gun free zones invite criminals, they are just killing fields waiting to happen. There are a bunch of dead kids all over America as proof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says you, but you’re an idiot. There was an armed police officer at Douglas. Didn’t deter Cruz. There was an armed guard at Columbine. Didn’t deter Klebold or Harris. People break into homes every day of the year without knowing if the home owner has a gun... doesn’t deter them.
> 
> Analysis of Mass Shootings
> 
> *Only ten percent of incidents took place in “gun-free zones”*, or areas where civilians are prohibited from carrying firearms and there is not a regular armed law enforcement presence (armed security guards, for example). The vast majority of incidents—63 percent—took place entirely in private homes.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.....98% of mass shootings take place in gun free zones......you need to stop trusting Everytown for gun safety...they lie...about everything...
> 
> Over 98% of mass shootings occurred on gun-free zones, research shows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a dumb-fucking site, meant to feed dumb-fucking conservatives.
> 
> Imbecile... to make up their numbers of 98% of mass gun deaths in gun free zones, *they actually make up excuses for why mass gun deaths in non-gun free zones shouldn’t count.*
> 
> Like claiming a mass murder by gun shouldn’t count if it was part of another crime.
> 
> You prove yourself to be dumber than shit by pimping that nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

^^^ Captain obvious, on the job.


----------



## Flopper

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, what you gave was the dumb-fucking conservative idea. Which is typically the dumbest idea on the table. Putting guns in schools does not make them safer, it makes them far more dangerous than they are now. Now any kid who maybe wants to shoot someone at school but can’t obtain a weapon to do so has a bunch to choose from. All they need to do is get their hands on one at school and start shooting. What is needed is sensible gun control to make it more difficult for assholes like Cruz to get their hands on a weapon like that. Which can kill the maximum number of people in the shortest amount of time.
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lemme guess — you’re one of those dumb-fucking conservatives. Am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously gun free zones never have worked, never will work and do not work.
> We have a bunch of dead kids as proof...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumb-fucking conservative, trained police have had their guns wrestled from them. You’re beyond stupid to think that’s not gonna happen when Mr. Hand carries a weapon in class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except....doofus.......we have story after story of people, most with little training, who do not get disarmed, and use their guns even after they are injured in the initial attack by a violent criminal who has attacked them in an ambush......and again....
> 
> The main point isn't to have Teachers engage these mass shooters....the main point, doofus.....is to tell these killers that they will be engaged if they attack a school....and from actual research into these killers we know that they do not want to attack targets that shoot back....actual research...not pulling our emotions out of our ass and acting like we know something......so please...do some basic research, you will post more intelligently when you do...
Click to expand...

*I think very few teachers would want to carry a gun at school.  If you do the math, you'll see the chance of a teacher ever being faced with a shooting situation during their 30 year career is very small.  For most teachers, the concern that a student might get hold of the gun or they would make a mistake or misinterpret a situation and kill an innocent child is enough for most teachers to say no to guns in schools.

IMHO, firearms at schools should be left to trained professionals: School Resource Officers (SROs) and school police department officers. The vast majority of teachers want to be armed with textbooks and computers, not guns. *


----------



## 2aguy

Flopper said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lemme guess — you’re one of those dumb-fucking conservatives. Am I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously gun free zones never have worked, never will work and do not work.
> We have a bunch of dead kids as proof...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumb-fucking conservative, trained police have had their guns wrestled from them. You’re beyond stupid to think that’s not gonna happen when Mr. Hand carries a weapon in class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except....doofus.......we have story after story of people, most with little training, who do not get disarmed, and use their guns even after they are injured in the initial attack by a violent criminal who has attacked them in an ambush......and again....
> 
> The main point isn't to have Teachers engage these mass shooters....the main point, doofus.....is to tell these killers that they will be engaged if they attack a school....and from actual research into these killers we know that they do not want to attack targets that shoot back....actual research...not pulling our emotions out of our ass and acting like we know something......so please...do some basic research, you will post more intelligently when you do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I think very few teachers would want to carry a gun at school.  If you do the math, you'll see the chance of a teacher ever being faced with a shooting situation during their 30 year career is very small.  For most teachers, the concern that a student might get hold of the gun or they would make a mistake or misinterpret the situation and kill an innocent child is enough for most teachers to say no to guns in schools.
> 
> IMHO, firearms at schools should be left to trained professionals: School Resource Officers (SROs) and school police department officers. The vast majority of teachers want to be armed with textbooks and computers, not guns. *
Click to expand...



First...the main point is removing the gun free zone status......Ben shapiro on his daily wire podcast talked about going to Jewish school as a kid.  They had a mass shooter scope out their school....he saw armed security and chose a different Jewish school to attack.

Getting rid of the gun free zone let's killers know they likely will meet armed resistance...and as I keep telling you guys, the shooters who lived, and the shooters who left notes say the same thing......they chose different targets when they realized their initial targets would have armed security or were gun free zones where they might encounter armed citizens....

And you wouldn't need to arm teachers, you have secretaries, principles, and other staff without as much direct, hour to hour contact with students who could be trained......and again, the major deterrent is just letting shooters know the building is no longer a gun free zone.


----------



## 2aguy

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that schools around the country have already done this....armed staff....do you realize this?  And to this point, what you said hasn't happened.......actual reality vs. what you have created in your head.....
> 
> 
> 
> Moron... there are some 4200 gun free zone schools in Florida... 4199 of them have not been shot up like this. And there was a gun on campus. Did nothing to deter Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact remains gun free zones invite criminals, they are just killing fields waiting to happen. There are a bunch of dead kids all over America as proof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says you, but you’re an idiot. There was an armed police officer at Douglas. Didn’t deter Cruz. There was an armed guard at Columbine. Didn’t deter Klebold or Harris. People break into homes every day of the year without knowing if the home owner has a gun... doesn’t deter them.
> 
> Analysis of Mass Shootings
> 
> *Only ten percent of incidents took place in “gun-free zones”*, or areas where civilians are prohibited from carrying firearms and there is not a regular armed law enforcement presence (armed security guards, for example). The vast majority of incidents—63 percent—took place entirely in private homes.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.....98% of mass shootings take place in gun free zones......you need to stop trusting Everytown for gun safety...they lie...about everything...
> 
> Over 98% of mass shootings occurred on gun-free zones, research shows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a dumb-fucking site, meant to feed dumb-fucking conservatives.
> 
> Imbecile... to make up their numbers of 98% of mass gun deaths in gun free zones, *they actually make up excuses for why mass gun deaths in non-gun free zones shouldn’t count.*
> 
> Like claiming a mass murder by gun shouldn’t count if it was part of another crime.
> 
> You prove yourself to be dumber than shit by pimping that nonsense.
Click to expand...



Dumb shit....they linked to the actual research where the 98% number comes from....nice lie though.....


----------



## Death Angel

2aguy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lemme guess — you’re one of those dumb-fucking conservatives. Am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously gun free zones never have worked, never will work and do not work.
> We have a bunch of dead kids as proof...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumb-fucking conservative, trained police have had their guns wrestled from them. You’re beyond stupid to think that’s not gonna happen when Mr. Hand carries a weapon in class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except....doofus.......we have story after story of people, most with little training, who do not get disarmed, and use their guns even after they are injured in the initial attack by a violent criminal who has attacked them in an ambush......and again....
> 
> The main point isn't to have Teachers engage these mass shooters....the main point, doofus.....is to tell these killers that they will be engaged if they attack a school....and from actual research into these killers we know that they do not want to attack targets that shoot back....actual research...not pulling our emotions out of our ass and acting like we know something......so please...do some basic research, you will post more intelligently when you do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I think very few teachers would want to carry a gun at school.  If you do the math, you'll see the chance of a teacher ever being faced with a shooting situation during their 30 year career is very small.  For most teachers, the concern that a student might get hold of the gun or they would make a mistake or misinterpret the situation and kill an innocent child is enough for most teachers to say no to guns in schools.
> 
> IMHO, firearms at schools should be left to trained professionals: School Resource Officers (SROs) and school police department officers. The vast majority of teachers want to be armed with textbooks and computers, not guns. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First...the main point is removing the gun free zone status......Ben shapiro on his daily wire podcast talked about going to Jewish school as a kid.  They had a mass shooter scope out their school....he saw armed security and chose a different Jewish school to attack.
> 
> Getting rid of the gun free zone let's killers know they likely will meet armed resistance...and as I keep telling you guys, the shooters who lived, and the shooters who left notes say the same thing......they chose different targets when they realized their initial targets would have armed security or were gun free zones where they might encounter armed citizens....
> 
> And you wouldn't need to arm teachers, you have secretaries, principles, and other staff without as much direct, hour to hour contact with students who could be trained......and again, the major deterrent is just letting shooters know the building is no longer a gun free zone.
Click to expand...

Some things are so basic, they elude the "educated" left.


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously gun free zones never have worked, never will work and do not work.
> We have a bunch of dead kids as proof...
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb-fucking conservative, trained police have had their guns wrestled from them. You’re beyond stupid to think that’s not gonna happen when Mr. Hand carries a weapon in class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except....doofus.......we have story after story of people, most with little training, who do not get disarmed, and use their guns even after they are injured in the initial attack by a violent criminal who has attacked them in an ambush......and again....
> 
> The main point isn't to have Teachers engage these mass shooters....the main point, doofus.....is to tell these killers that they will be engaged if they attack a school....and from actual research into these killers we know that they do not want to attack targets that shoot back....actual research...not pulling our emotions out of our ass and acting like we know something......so please...do some basic research, you will post more intelligently when you do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was an armed officer on campus and it did not deter Cruz. I’ll keep pointing that out every time you pretend as though arming people will act as a deterrent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...you keep saying this over and over as if you are saying something intelligent.......1 armed officer in a building that holds over 2,000 people....unless he can teleport and is omniscient....one armed officer isn't enough.....dumb ass....
> 
> I told you over and over, we know that these guys choose gun free zones....they state this when captured, they write this in their notes.........you can ignore it, because you don't care about actually stopping these attacks, you just want to ban guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a complete fucking rightard. There is no indication Cruz chose the school because it’s a gun free zone. Why would he when he knew there was at least one armed officer? Most school shooters attended the schools they shoot up. Has nothing to do with guns on campus.
Click to expand...

. Has nothing to do with guns period.


----------



## Faun

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron... there are some 4200 gun free zone schools in Florida... 4199 of them have not been shot up like this. And there was a gun on campus. Did nothing to deter Cruz.
> 
> 
> 
> The fact remains gun free zones invite criminals, they are just killing fields waiting to happen. There are a bunch of dead kids all over America as proof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says you, but you’re an idiot. There was an armed police officer at Douglas. Didn’t deter Cruz. There was an armed guard at Columbine. Didn’t deter Klebold or Harris. People break into homes every day of the year without knowing if the home owner has a gun... doesn’t deter them.
> 
> Analysis of Mass Shootings
> 
> *Only ten percent of incidents took place in “gun-free zones”*, or areas where civilians are prohibited from carrying firearms and there is not a regular armed law enforcement presence (armed security guards, for example). The vast majority of incidents—63 percent—took place entirely in private homes.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.....98% of mass shootings take place in gun free zones......you need to stop trusting Everytown for gun safety...they lie...about everything...
> 
> Over 98% of mass shootings occurred on gun-free zones, research shows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a dumb-fucking site, meant to feed dumb-fucking conservatives.
> 
> Imbecile... to make up their numbers of 98% of mass gun deaths in gun free zones, *they actually make up excuses for why mass gun deaths in non-gun free zones shouldn’t count.*
> 
> Like claiming a mass murder by gun shouldn’t count if it was part of another crime.
> 
> You prove yourself to be dumber than shit by pimping that nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb shit....they linked to the actual research where the 98% number comes from....nice lie though.....
Click to expand...

You moron... they made up excuses for why they _thought_ certain instances shouldn’t count; like the one I cited. So yeah, if you ignore all those other mass shootings and include only the ones which make your argument, you can idiotically claim 98% of mass shootings occur in gun free zones.


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb-fucking conservative, trained police have had their guns wrestled from them. You’re beyond stupid to think that’s not gonna happen when Mr. Hand carries a weapon in class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except....doofus.......we have story after story of people, most with little training, who do not get disarmed, and use their guns even after they are injured in the initial attack by a violent criminal who has attacked them in an ambush......and again....
> 
> The main point isn't to have Teachers engage these mass shooters....the main point, doofus.....is to tell these killers that they will be engaged if they attack a school....and from actual research into these killers we know that they do not want to attack targets that shoot back....actual research...not pulling our emotions out of our ass and acting like we know something......so please...do some basic research, you will post more intelligently when you do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was an armed officer on campus and it did not deter Cruz. I’ll keep pointing that out every time you pretend as though arming people will act as a deterrent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...you keep saying this over and over as if you are saying something intelligent.......1 armed officer in a building that holds over 2,000 people....unless he can teleport and is omniscient....one armed officer isn't enough.....dumb ass....
> 
> I told you over and over, we know that these guys choose gun free zones....they state this when captured, they write this in their notes.........you can ignore it, because you don't care about actually stopping these attacks, you just want to ban guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a complete fucking rightard. There is no indication Cruz chose the school because it’s a gun free zone. Why would he when he knew there was at least one armed officer? Most school shooters attended the schools they shoot up. Has nothing to do with guns on campus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Has nothing to do with guns period.
Click to expand...

^^^ another mindless conservative who thinks guns have nothing to do with shooting up a school.


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously gun free zones never have worked, never will work and do not work.
> We have a bunch of dead kids as proof...
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb-fucking conservative, trained police have had their guns wrestled from them. You’re beyond stupid to think that’s not gonna happen when Mr. Hand carries a weapon in class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except....doofus.......we have story after story of people, most with little training, who do not get disarmed, and use their guns even after they are injured in the initial attack by a violent criminal who has attacked them in an ambush......and again....
> 
> The main point isn't to have Teachers engage these mass shooters....the main point, doofus.....is to tell these killers that they will be engaged if they attack a school....and from actual research into these killers we know that they do not want to attack targets that shoot back....actual research...not pulling our emotions out of our ass and acting like we know something......so please...do some basic research, you will post more intelligently when you do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was an armed officer on campus and it did not deter Cruz. I’ll keep pointing that out every time you pretend as though arming people will act as a deterrent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...you keep saying this over and over as if you are saying something intelligent.......1 armed officer in a building that holds over 2,000 people....unless he can teleport and is omniscient....one armed officer isn't enough.....dumb ass....
> 
> I told you over and over, we know that these guys choose gun free zones....they state this when captured, they write this in their notes.........you can ignore it, because you don't care about actually stopping these attacks, you just want to ban guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a complete fucking rightard. There is no indication Cruz chose the school because it’s a gun free zone. Why would he when he knew there was at least one armed officer? Most school shooters attended the schools they shoot up. Has nothing to do with guns on campus.
Click to expand...

. Could be a school culture problem... What experience did the shooter have when attending the school ?? What was going on in his personal life, was the schools curriculum totally in conflict with the shooters ideology and belief system ?? Maybe applications should be submitted where students apply to the school of their choice ??  Otherwise wouldn't it make sense to know the beliefs of the students and their parents before trying to socially cram them together into a melting pot that becomes a boiler that reaches a pressure of 300° before it blows ??  The application should cover and include cultural preference, religious beliefs, a mental stability evaluation, ideology, and preferences on the type of education one is seeking or desires.


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except....doofus.......we have story after story of people, most with little training, who do not get disarmed, and use their guns even after they are injured in the initial attack by a violent criminal who has attacked them in an ambush......and again....
> 
> The main point isn't to have Teachers engage these mass shooters....the main point, doofus.....is to tell these killers that they will be engaged if they attack a school....and from actual research into these killers we know that they do not want to attack targets that shoot back....actual research...not pulling our emotions out of our ass and acting like we know something......so please...do some basic research, you will post more intelligently when you do...
> 
> 
> 
> There was an armed officer on campus and it did not deter Cruz. I’ll keep pointing that out every time you pretend as though arming people will act as a deterrent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...you keep saying this over and over as if you are saying something intelligent.......1 armed officer in a building that holds over 2,000 people....unless he can teleport and is omniscient....one armed officer isn't enough.....dumb ass....
> 
> I told you over and over, we know that these guys choose gun free zones....they state this when captured, they write this in their notes.........you can ignore it, because you don't care about actually stopping these attacks, you just want to ban guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a complete fucking rightard. There is no indication Cruz chose the school because it’s a gun free zone. Why would he when he knew there was at least one armed officer? Most school shooters attended the schools they shoot up. Has nothing to do with guns on campus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Has nothing to do with guns period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ another mindless conservative who thinks guns have nothing to do with shooting up a school.
Click to expand...

. Another narrow minded leftist that thinks an inanimate object guides itself.


----------



## beagle9

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting guns in schools will result in even more dead kids, which is what you’re promoting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that schools around the country have already done this....armed staff....do you realize this?  And to this point, what you said hasn't happened.......actual reality vs. what you have created in your head.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron... there are some 4200 gun free zone schools in Florida... 4199 of them have not been shot up like this. And there was a gun on campus. Did nothing to deter Cruz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact remains gun free zones invite criminals, they are just killing fields waiting to happen. There are a bunch of dead kids all over America as proof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says you, but you’re an idiot. There was an armed police officer at Douglas. Didn’t deter Cruz. There was an armed guard at Columbine. Didn’t deter Klebold or Harris. People break into homes every day of the year without knowing if the home owner has a gun... doesn’t deter them.
> 
> Analysis of Mass Shootings
> 
> *Only ten percent of incidents took place in “gun-free zones”*, or areas where civilians are prohibited from carrying firearms and there is not a regular armed law enforcement presence (armed security guards, for example). The vast majority of incidents—63 percent—took place entirely in private homes.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...you used Everytown for Gun safety...the group that was just exposed by the Washinton Post for lying about school shootings.....
> 
> They are lying about gun free zones too......
> 
> Moron....just look at your post....the quote you use shows how they lie......when we detail gun free zones everyone with a brain knows we mean public spaces, schools, malls, churches.....places that are mandated by law "Gun Free Zones."  that means that mass public shootings take place in gun free zones 98% of the time.......
> 
> moron....
Click to expand...

 The left has been successful at recreating the outlaw wild wild west, and now we are having to deal with it again.  They say history has a way of repeating itself.  Now bring back public hangings now.


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was an armed officer on campus and it did not deter Cruz. I’ll keep pointing that out every time you pretend as though arming people will act as a deterrent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...you keep saying this over and over as if you are saying something intelligent.......1 armed officer in a building that holds over 2,000 people....unless he can teleport and is omniscient....one armed officer isn't enough.....dumb ass....
> 
> I told you over and over, we know that these guys choose gun free zones....they state this when captured, they write this in their notes.........you can ignore it, because you don't care about actually stopping these attacks, you just want to ban guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a complete fucking rightard. There is no indication Cruz chose the school because it’s a gun free zone. Why would he when he knew there was at least one armed officer? Most school shooters attended the schools they shoot up. Has nothing to do with guns on campus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Has nothing to do with guns period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ another mindless conservative who thinks guns have nothing to do with shooting up a school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Another narrow minded leftist that thinks an inanimate object guides itself.
Click to expand...

WTF is wrong with you?

Where did I say that??


----------



## ABikerSailor

Well, here's some responses from the kids that were actually at the shooting to what Trump said.  Most of them sound like they are pissed and want to have some kind of gun control.

Students from high school targeted in mass shooting criticize GOP reaction


----------



## beagle9

ABikerSailor said:


> Well, here's some responses from the kids that were actually at the shooting to what Trump said.  Most of them sound like they are pissed and want to have some kind of gun control.
> 
> Students from high school targeted in mass shooting criticize GOP reaction


So kids are the only reasonable voices in society anymore ?? Uhhh that's what leftist think, but leftist are child like in their minds no matter what their age is anyway. So what's new ?


----------



## jon_berzerk

The younger brother of Parkland school shooter Nikolas Cruz has been involuntarily committed to a psychiatric facility, according to reports.

Zachary, who turns 18 next week, was removed from his Lantana home on Friday, days after his brother gunned down 17 people at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School, sources close to the investigation confirmed to the Palm Beach Post.

He was taken to a mental health facility for treatment under the Baker Act, which allows an individual to be temporarily detained for mental health evaluation either on a voluntary or involuntary basis.

The Act allows minors to be held for up to 12 hours, but whether Zachary has been released remains unclear.

The Cruz brothers moved into family-friend Rocxanne Deschamps’ mobile home in Lantana around Thanksgiving, after their adoptive mother Lynda Cruz died of pneumonia on November 1.

But Nikolas decided to move to northern Broward County with James and Kimberly Snead and their 17-year-old son after Deschamps told him he couldn’t have his gun inside her house.

‘Violence and gun not accepted in my house,’ she wrote in a now-deleted Facebook comment.

Zachary, however, had stayed at Deschamps’ home, according to the Sneads’ lawyer Jim Lewis.

Nikolas Cruz's brother is taken to psychiatric facility  | Daily Mail Online


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...you keep saying this over and over as if you are saying something intelligent.......1 armed officer in a building that holds over 2,000 people....unless he can teleport and is omniscient....one armed officer isn't enough.....dumb ass....
> 
> I told you over and over, we know that these guys choose gun free zones....they state this when captured, they write this in their notes.........you can ignore it, because you don't care about actually stopping these attacks, you just want to ban guns.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re a complete fucking rightard. There is no indication Cruz chose the school because it’s a gun free zone. Why would he when he knew there was at least one armed officer? Most school shooters attended the schools they shoot up. Has nothing to do with guns on campus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Has nothing to do with guns period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ another mindless conservative who thinks guns have nothing to do with shooting up a school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Another narrow minded leftist that thinks an inanimate object guides itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF is wrong with you?
> 
> Where did I say that??
Click to expand...

. If you can't comprehend the exchange, then get help.


----------



## Faun

beagle9 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here's some responses from the kids that were actually at the shooting to what Trump said.  Most of them sound like they are pissed and want to have some kind of gun control.
> 
> Students from high school targeted in mass shooting criticize GOP reaction
> 
> 
> 
> So kids are the only reasonable voices in society anymore ?? Uhhh that's what leftist think, but leftist are child like in their minds no matter what their age is anyway. So what's new ?
Click to expand...

Not the only voices but the voices of the future.


----------



## 2aguy

ABikerSailor said:


> Well, here's some responses from the kids that were actually at the shooting to what Trump said.  Most of them sound like they are pissed and want to have some kind of gun control.
> 
> Students from high school targeted in mass shooting criticize GOP reaction




We have 20,000 gun control laws......felons can't own guns, the dangerously mentally ill can't own guns...you need to do a federal background check to buy a gun....

What exactly do they want?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

2aguy said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here's some responses from the kids that were actually at the shooting to what Trump said.  Most of them sound like they are pissed and want to have some kind of gun control.
> 
> Students from high school targeted in mass shooting criticize GOP reaction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have 20,000 gun control laws......felons can't own guns, the dangerously mentally ill can't own guns...you need to do a federal background check to buy a gun....
> 
> What exactly do they want?
Click to expand...


Gun bans


----------



## Flopper

2aguy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lemme guess — you’re one of those dumb-fucking conservatives. Am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously gun free zones never have worked, never will work and do not work.
> We have a bunch of dead kids as proof...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumb-fucking conservative, trained police have had their guns wrestled from them. You’re beyond stupid to think that’s not gonna happen when Mr. Hand carries a weapon in class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except....doofus.......we have story after story of people, most with little training, who do not get disarmed, and use their guns even after they are injured in the initial attack by a violent criminal who has attacked them in an ambush......and again....
> 
> The main point isn't to have Teachers engage these mass shooters....the main point, doofus.....is to tell these killers that they will be engaged if they attack a school....and from actual research into these killers we know that they do not want to attack targets that shoot back....actual research...not pulling our emotions out of our ass and acting like we know something......so please...do some basic research, you will post more intelligently when you do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I think very few teachers would want to carry a gun at school.  If you do the math, you'll see the chance of a teacher ever being faced with a shooting situation during their 30 year career is very small.  For most teachers, the concern that a student might get hold of the gun or they would make a mistake or misinterpret the situation and kill an innocent child is enough for most teachers to say no to guns in schools.
> 
> IMHO, firearms at schools should be left to trained professionals: School Resource Officers (SROs) and school police department officers. The vast majority of teachers want to be armed with textbooks and computers, not guns. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First...the main point is removing the gun free zone status......Ben shapiro on his daily wire podcast talked about going to Jewish school as a kid.  They had a mass shooter scope out their school....he saw armed security and chose a different Jewish school to attack.
> 
> Getting rid of the gun free zone let's killers know they likely will meet armed resistance...and as I keep telling you guys, the shooters who lived, and the shooters who left notes say the same thing......they chose different targets when they realized their initial targets would have armed security or were gun free zones where they might encounter armed citizens....
> 
> And you wouldn't need to arm teachers, you have secretaries, principles, and other staff without as much direct, hour to hour contact with students who could be trained......and again, the major deterrent is just letting shooters know the building is no longer a gun free zone.
Click to expand...

*Studies of the effect of gun free zones on mass killings go all over the place.  If you google Gun Free Zones, you'll see an FBI study that concludes that only 13% occur in gun free zones.  There is another study just under that concludes 62% of killings occur in gun free zones.  So I'm just a bit skeptical of your claim that abolishing gun free zones will reduce mass shooting. 

As a parent, I would be concerned about having Principal Rambo running around the school with a loaded gun trying to handle a situation in which he is a complete novice and has relatively little training.  Even Trump has recognized the stupidity of this.*


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Flopper said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously gun free zones never have worked, never will work and do not work.
> We have a bunch of dead kids as proof...
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb-fucking conservative, trained police have had their guns wrestled from them. You’re beyond stupid to think that’s not gonna happen when Mr. Hand carries a weapon in class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except....doofus.......we have story after story of people, most with little training, who do not get disarmed, and use their guns even after they are injured in the initial attack by a violent criminal who has attacked them in an ambush......and again....
> 
> The main point isn't to have Teachers engage these mass shooters....the main point, doofus.....is to tell these killers that they will be engaged if they attack a school....and from actual research into these killers we know that they do not want to attack targets that shoot back....actual research...not pulling our emotions out of our ass and acting like we know something......so please...do some basic research, you will post more intelligently when you do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I think very few teachers would want to carry a gun at school.  If you do the math, you'll see the chance of a teacher ever being faced with a shooting situation during their 30 year career is very small.  For most teachers, the concern that a student might get hold of the gun or they would make a mistake or misinterpret the situation and kill an innocent child is enough for most teachers to say no to guns in schools.
> 
> IMHO, firearms at schools should be left to trained professionals: School Resource Officers (SROs) and school police department officers. The vast majority of teachers want to be armed with textbooks and computers, not guns. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First...the main point is removing the gun free zone status......Ben shapiro on his daily wire podcast talked about going to Jewish school as a kid.  They had a mass shooter scope out their school....he saw armed security and chose a different Jewish school to attack.
> 
> Getting rid of the gun free zone let's killers know they likely will meet armed resistance...and as I keep telling you guys, the shooters who lived, and the shooters who left notes say the same thing......they chose different targets when they realized their initial targets would have armed security or were gun free zones where they might encounter armed citizens....
> 
> And you wouldn't need to arm teachers, you have secretaries, principles, and other staff without as much direct, hour to hour contact with students who could be trained......and again, the major deterrent is just letting shooters know the building is no longer a gun free zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Studies of the effect of gun free zones on mass killings go all over the place.  If you google Gun Free Zones, you'll see an FBI study that concludes that only 13% occur in gun free zones.  There is another study just under that concludes 62% of killings occur in gun free zones.  So I'm just a bit skeptical of your claim that abolishing gun free zones will reduce mass shooting.
> 
> As a parent, I would be concerned about having Principal Rambo running around the school with a loaded gun trying to handle a situation in which he is a complete novice and has relatively little training.  Even Trump has recognized the stupidity of this.*
Click to expand...


As  parent of children who go to a school which has armed personal I sleep better at night. They are trained to handle situations and it's a defense. I suspect many parents of 17 dead children wish they'd been protected like ours are


----------



## 2aguy

Flopper said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously gun free zones never have worked, never will work and do not work.
> We have a bunch of dead kids as proof...
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb-fucking conservative, trained police have had their guns wrestled from them. You’re beyond stupid to think that’s not gonna happen when Mr. Hand carries a weapon in class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Except....doofus.......we have story after story of people, most with little training, who do not get disarmed, and use their guns even after they are injured in the initial attack by a violent criminal who has attacked them in an ambush......and again....
> 
> The main point isn't to have Teachers engage these mass shooters....the main point, doofus.....is to tell these killers that they will be engaged if they attack a school....and from actual research into these killers we know that they do not want to attack targets that shoot back....actual research...not pulling our emotions out of our ass and acting like we know something......so please...do some basic research, you will post more intelligently when you do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I think very few teachers would want to carry a gun at school.  If you do the math, you'll see the chance of a teacher ever being faced with a shooting situation during their 30 year career is very small.  For most teachers, the concern that a student might get hold of the gun or they would make a mistake or misinterpret the situation and kill an innocent child is enough for most teachers to say no to guns in schools.
> 
> IMHO, firearms at schools should be left to trained professionals: School Resource Officers (SROs) and school police department officers. The vast majority of teachers want to be armed with textbooks and computers, not guns. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First...the main point is removing the gun free zone status......Ben shapiro on his daily wire podcast talked about going to Jewish school as a kid.  They had a mass shooter scope out their school....he saw armed security and chose a different Jewish school to attack.
> 
> Getting rid of the gun free zone let's killers know they likely will meet armed resistance...and as I keep telling you guys, the shooters who lived, and the shooters who left notes say the same thing......they chose different targets when they realized their initial targets would have armed security or were gun free zones where they might encounter armed citizens....
> 
> And you wouldn't need to arm teachers, you have secretaries, principles, and other staff without as much direct, hour to hour contact with students who could be trained......and again, the major deterrent is just letting shooters know the building is no longer a gun free zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Studies of the effect of gun free zones on mass killings go all over the place.  If you google Gun Free Zones, you'll see an FBI study that concludes that only 13% occur in gun free zones.  There is another study just under that concludes 62% of killings occur in gun free zones.  So I'm just a bit skeptical of your claim that abolishing gun free zones will reduce mass shooting.
> 
> As a parent, I would be concerned about having Principal Rambo running around the school with a loaded gun trying to handle a situation in which he is a complete novice and has relatively little training.  Even Trump has recognized the stupidity of this.*
Click to expand...



Wrong.....98% occur in gun free zones....they include homes because people have guns in their homes.....we are talking about public spaces where law abiding citizens are not allowed to carry their legal guns....

You don't understand........getting rid of the gun free zone creates a detterrent.....go look up the statements and notes of the mass shooters....they state they switch targets when they find out there will be armed people ...........they are not looking for a gun fight, they are looking to murder helpless people....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


>




Americans use their guns 1,500,000 times a year to save lives and stop criminals......and as more Americans own and carry guns, our gun murder rate went down......saving lives...

We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 16.3 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## Flopper

2aguy said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here's some responses from the kids that were actually at the shooting to what Trump said.  Most of them sound like they are pissed and want to have some kind of gun control.
> 
> Students from high school targeted in mass shooting criticize GOP reaction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have 20,000 gun control laws......felons can't own guns, the dangerously mentally ill can't own guns...you need to do a federal background check to buy a gun....
> 
> What exactly do they want?
Click to expand...

*I think what these students want is the same thing that all advocates of strong gun control legislation want, nationwide gun control laws without all the loopholes that actually reduce the number of guns on the streets, seriously restricting the firearms designed for mass killings and making the right to own a gun a privilege and not a right.  Don't worry it ain't gonna happen, not in your life time or mine.  Your guns are safe.*


----------



## beagle9

SassyIrishLass said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb-fucking conservative, trained police have had their guns wrestled from them. You’re beyond stupid to think that’s not gonna happen when Mr. Hand carries a weapon in class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except....doofus.......we have story after story of people, most with little training, who do not get disarmed, and use their guns even after they are injured in the initial attack by a violent criminal who has attacked them in an ambush......and again....
> 
> The main point isn't to have Teachers engage these mass shooters....the main point, doofus.....is to tell these killers that they will be engaged if they attack a school....and from actual research into these killers we know that they do not want to attack targets that shoot back....actual research...not pulling our emotions out of our ass and acting like we know something......so please...do some basic research, you will post more intelligently when you do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I think very few teachers would want to carry a gun at school.  If you do the math, you'll see the chance of a teacher ever being faced with a shooting situation during their 30 year career is very small.  For most teachers, the concern that a student might get hold of the gun or they would make a mistake or misinterpret the situation and kill an innocent child is enough for most teachers to say no to guns in schools.
> 
> IMHO, firearms at schools should be left to trained professionals: School Resource Officers (SROs) and school police department officers. The vast majority of teachers want to be armed with textbooks and computers, not guns. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First...the main point is removing the gun free zone status......Ben shapiro on his daily wire podcast talked about going to Jewish school as a kid.  They had a mass shooter scope out their school....he saw armed security and chose a different Jewish school to attack.
> 
> Getting rid of the gun free zone let's killers know they likely will meet armed resistance...and as I keep telling you guys, the shooters who lived, and the shooters who left notes say the same thing......they chose different targets when they realized their initial targets would have armed security or were gun free zones where they might encounter armed citizens....
> 
> And you wouldn't need to arm teachers, you have secretaries, principles, and other staff without as much direct, hour to hour contact with students who could be trained......and again, the major deterrent is just letting shooters know the building is no longer a gun free zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Studies of the effect of gun free zones on mass killings go all over the place.  If you google Gun Free Zones, you'll see an FBI study that concludes that only 13% occur in gun free zones.  There is another study just under that concludes 62% of killings occur in gun free zones.  So I'm just a bit skeptical of your claim that abolishing gun free zones will reduce mass shooting.
> 
> As a parent, I would be concerned about having Principal Rambo running around the school with a loaded gun trying to handle a situation in which he is a complete novice and has relatively little training.  Even Trump has recognized the stupidity of this.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As  parent of children who go to a school which has armed personal I sleep better at night. They are trained to handle situations and it's a defense. I suspect many parents of 17 dead children wish they'd been protected like ours are
Click to expand...

. The schools my grands are attending have great security, so why are the others lagging so far behind one wonders ??  Liberalism maybe ??


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here's some responses from the kids that were actually at the shooting to what Trump said.  Most of them sound like they are pissed and want to have some kind of gun control.
> 
> Students from high school targeted in mass shooting criticize GOP reaction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have 20,000 gun control laws......felons can't own guns, the dangerously mentally ill can't own guns...you need to do a federal background check to buy a gun....
> 
> What exactly do they want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I think what these students want is the same thing that all advocates of strong gun control legislation want, nationwide gun control laws without all the loopholes that actually reduce the number of guns on the streets, seriously restricting the firearms designed for mass killings and making the right to own a gun a privilege and not a right.  Don't worry it ain't gonna happen, not in your life time or mine.  Your guns are safe.*
Click to expand...

. Until you learn to separate the bad guy's gun's from the good guy's gun's, then you'll get nothing.  Now go back to your offices, and come up with a more sensible argument.


----------



## Flopper

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb-fucking conservative, trained police have had their guns wrestled from them. You’re beyond stupid to think that’s not gonna happen when Mr. Hand carries a weapon in class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except....doofus.......we have story after story of people, most with little training, who do not get disarmed, and use their guns even after they are injured in the initial attack by a violent criminal who has attacked them in an ambush......and again....
> 
> The main point isn't to have Teachers engage these mass shooters....the main point, doofus.....is to tell these killers that they will be engaged if they attack a school....and from actual research into these killers we know that they do not want to attack targets that shoot back....actual research...not pulling our emotions out of our ass and acting like we know something......so please...do some basic research, you will post more intelligently when you do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was an armed officer on campus and it did not deter Cruz. I’ll keep pointing that out every time you pretend as though arming people will act as a deterrent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...you keep saying this over and over as if you are saying something intelligent.......1 armed officer in a building that holds over 2,000 people....unless he can teleport and is omniscient....one armed officer isn't enough.....dumb ass....
> 
> I told you over and over, we know that these guys choose gun free zones....they state this when captured, they write this in their notes.........you can ignore it, because you don't care about actually stopping these attacks, you just want to ban guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a complete fucking rightard. There is no indication Cruz chose the school because it’s a gun free zone. Why would he when he knew there was at least one armed officer? Most school shooters attended the schools they shoot up. Has nothing to do with guns on campus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Could be a school culture problem... What experience did the shooter have when attending the school ?? What was going on in his personal life, was the schools curriculum totally in conflict with the shooters ideology and belief system ?? Maybe applications should be submitted where students apply to the school of their choice ??  Otherwise wouldn't it make sense to know the beliefs of the students and their parents before trying to socially cram them together into a melting pot that becomes a boiler that reaches a pressure of 300° before it blows ??  The application should cover and include cultural preference, religious beliefs, a mental stability evaluation, ideology, and preferences on the type of education one is seeking or desires.
Click to expand...

*This is not a school culture problem, or school choice problem.  This kid has been held back in school, for 2 years, for poor grades and non-attendance.  Prior to being expelled from school, he was not allowed to bring a backpack to school because he was selling knifes in school.  He was not liked in school and many students seemed to be afraid of him.  He had no close friends.  He was obsessed with weapons and violence and made no secret that he wanted to killed people and he had the weapons to do it.   Local police were called to Cruz's house many times for disturbances over several years.  There is no evidence that he got any help from counselors or mental health professions other than emergency counseling even thou he had been judged mentally unstable.

His father died some years ago and his mother died 3 months ago and his younger brother was commuted to a mental health facility.

This kid was ticking time bomb and nothing was done about it.  He is on suicide watch now.  *


----------



## SassyIrishLass

beagle9 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except....doofus.......we have story after story of people, most with little training, who do not get disarmed, and use their guns even after they are injured in the initial attack by a violent criminal who has attacked them in an ambush......and again....
> 
> The main point isn't to have Teachers engage these mass shooters....the main point, doofus.....is to tell these killers that they will be engaged if they attack a school....and from actual research into these killers we know that they do not want to attack targets that shoot back....actual research...not pulling our emotions out of our ass and acting like we know something......so please...do some basic research, you will post more intelligently when you do...
> 
> 
> 
> *I think very few teachers would want to carry a gun at school.  If you do the math, you'll see the chance of a teacher ever being faced with a shooting situation during their 30 year career is very small.  For most teachers, the concern that a student might get hold of the gun or they would make a mistake or misinterpret the situation and kill an innocent child is enough for most teachers to say no to guns in schools.
> 
> IMHO, firearms at schools should be left to trained professionals: School Resource Officers (SROs) and school police department officers. The vast majority of teachers want to be armed with textbooks and computers, not guns. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First...the main point is removing the gun free zone status......Ben shapiro on his daily wire podcast talked about going to Jewish school as a kid.  They had a mass shooter scope out their school....he saw armed security and chose a different Jewish school to attack.
> 
> Getting rid of the gun free zone let's killers know they likely will meet armed resistance...and as I keep telling you guys, the shooters who lived, and the shooters who left notes say the same thing......they chose different targets when they realized their initial targets would have armed security or were gun free zones where they might encounter armed citizens....
> 
> And you wouldn't need to arm teachers, you have secretaries, principles, and other staff without as much direct, hour to hour contact with students who could be trained......and again, the major deterrent is just letting shooters know the building is no longer a gun free zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Studies of the effect of gun free zones on mass killings go all over the place.  If you google Gun Free Zones, you'll see an FBI study that concludes that only 13% occur in gun free zones.  There is another study just under that concludes 62% of killings occur in gun free zones.  So I'm just a bit skeptical of your claim that abolishing gun free zones will reduce mass shooting.
> 
> As a parent, I would be concerned about having Principal Rambo running around the school with a loaded gun trying to handle a situation in which he is a complete novice and has relatively little training.  Even Trump has recognized the stupidity of this.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As  parent of children who go to a school which has armed personal I sleep better at night. They are trained to handle situations and it's a defense. I suspect many parents of 17 dead children wish they'd been protected like ours are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The schools my grands are attending have great security, so why are the others lagging so far behind one wonders ??  Liberalism maybe ??
Click to expand...


Possibly. They scream it's about money and funding but I've yet to meet a spend thrift leftist


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except....doofus.......we have story after story of people, most with little training, who do not get disarmed, and use their guns even after they are injured in the initial attack by a violent criminal who has attacked them in an ambush......and again....
> 
> The main point isn't to have Teachers engage these mass shooters....the main point, doofus.....is to tell these killers that they will be engaged if they attack a school....and from actual research into these killers we know that they do not want to attack targets that shoot back....actual research...not pulling our emotions out of our ass and acting like we know something......so please...do some basic research, you will post more intelligently when you do...
> 
> 
> 
> There was an armed officer on campus and it did not deter Cruz. I’ll keep pointing that out every time you pretend as though arming people will act as a deterrent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...you keep saying this over and over as if you are saying something intelligent.......1 armed officer in a building that holds over 2,000 people....unless he can teleport and is omniscient....one armed officer isn't enough.....dumb ass....
> 
> I told you over and over, we know that these guys choose gun free zones....they state this when captured, they write this in their notes.........you can ignore it, because you don't care about actually stopping these attacks, you just want to ban guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a complete fucking rightard. There is no indication Cruz chose the school because it’s a gun free zone. Why would he when he knew there was at least one armed officer? Most school shooters attended the schools they shoot up. Has nothing to do with guns on campus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Could be a school culture problem... What experience did the shooter have when attending the school ?? What was going on in his personal life, was the schools curriculum totally in conflict with the shooters ideology and belief system ?? Maybe applications should be submitted where students apply to the school of their choice ??  Otherwise wouldn't it make sense to know the beliefs of the students and their parents before trying to socially cram them together into a melting pot that becomes a boiler that reaches a pressure of 300° before it blows ??  The application should cover and include cultural preference, religious beliefs, a mental stability evaluation, ideology, and preferences on the type of education one is seeking or desires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *This is not a school culture problem, or school choice problem.  This kid has been held back in school, for 2 years, for poor grades and non-attendance.  Prior to being expelled from school, he was not allowed to bring a backpack to school because he was selling knifes in school.  He was not liked in school and many students seemed to be afraid of him.  He had no close friends.  He was obsessed with weapons and violence and made no secret that he wanted to killed people and he had the weapons to do it.   Local police were called to Cruz's house many times for disturbances over several years.  There is no evidence that he got any help from counselors or mental health professions other than emergency counseling even thou he had been judged mentally unstable.
> 
> His father died some years ago and his mother died 3 months ago and his younger brother was commuted to a mental health facility.
> 
> This kid was ticking time bomb and nothing was done about it.  He is on suicide watch now.  *
Click to expand...

. My words were spoken as future preventive measures, and not for past problems we can't go back on to stop them.  Yes we know all about the shooter now, and it looks terrible on law enforcement.


----------



## beagle9

SassyIrishLass said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I think very few teachers would want to carry a gun at school.  If you do the math, you'll see the chance of a teacher ever being faced with a shooting situation during their 30 year career is very small.  For most teachers, the concern that a student might get hold of the gun or they would make a mistake or misinterpret the situation and kill an innocent child is enough for most teachers to say no to guns in schools.
> 
> IMHO, firearms at schools should be left to trained professionals: School Resource Officers (SROs) and school police department officers. The vast majority of teachers want to be armed with textbooks and computers, not guns. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First...the main point is removing the gun free zone status......Ben shapiro on his daily wire podcast talked about going to Jewish school as a kid.  They had a mass shooter scope out their school....he saw armed security and chose a different Jewish school to attack.
> 
> Getting rid of the gun free zone let's killers know they likely will meet armed resistance...and as I keep telling you guys, the shooters who lived, and the shooters who left notes say the same thing......they chose different targets when they realized their initial targets would have armed security or were gun free zones where they might encounter armed citizens....
> 
> And you wouldn't need to arm teachers, you have secretaries, principles, and other staff without as much direct, hour to hour contact with students who could be trained......and again, the major deterrent is just letting shooters know the building is no longer a gun free zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Studies of the effect of gun free zones on mass killings go all over the place.  If you google Gun Free Zones, you'll see an FBI study that concludes that only 13% occur in gun free zones.  There is another study just under that concludes 62% of killings occur in gun free zones.  So I'm just a bit skeptical of your claim that abolishing gun free zones will reduce mass shooting.
> 
> As a parent, I would be concerned about having Principal Rambo running around the school with a loaded gun trying to handle a situation in which he is a complete novice and has relatively little training.  Even Trump has recognized the stupidity of this.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As  parent of children who go to a school which has armed personal I sleep better at night. They are trained to handle situations and it's a defense. I suspect many parents of 17 dead children wish they'd been protected like ours are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The schools my grands are attending have great security, so why are the others lagging so far behind one wonders ??  Liberalism maybe ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly. They scream it's about money and funding but I've yet to meet a spend thrift leftist
Click to expand...

. Must be because they are denide spending someone else's money, so they figure the same will result when it comes to other issues as well in which they want money for.  They have ruined the trust, so they are left vulnerable. Conservatives will have to act to fix what they have since broken.


----------



## Flopper

beagle9 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except....doofus.......we have story after story of people, most with little training, who do not get disarmed, and use their guns even after they are injured in the initial attack by a violent criminal who has attacked them in an ambush......and again....
> 
> The main point isn't to have Teachers engage these mass shooters....the main point, doofus.....is to tell these killers that they will be engaged if they attack a school....and from actual research into these killers we know that they do not want to attack targets that shoot back....actual research...not pulling our emotions out of our ass and acting like we know something......so please...do some basic research, you will post more intelligently when you do...
> 
> 
> 
> *I think very few teachers would want to carry a gun at school.  If you do the math, you'll see the chance of a teacher ever being faced with a shooting situation during their 30 year career is very small.  For most teachers, the concern that a student might get hold of the gun or they would make a mistake or misinterpret the situation and kill an innocent child is enough for most teachers to say no to guns in schools.
> 
> IMHO, firearms at schools should be left to trained professionals: School Resource Officers (SROs) and school police department officers. The vast majority of teachers want to be armed with textbooks and computers, not guns. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First...the main point is removing the gun free zone status......Ben shapiro on his daily wire podcast talked about going to Jewish school as a kid.  They had a mass shooter scope out their school....he saw armed security and chose a different Jewish school to attack.
> 
> Getting rid of the gun free zone let's killers know they likely will meet armed resistance...and as I keep telling you guys, the shooters who lived, and the shooters who left notes say the same thing......they chose different targets when they realized their initial targets would have armed security or were gun free zones where they might encounter armed citizens....
> 
> And you wouldn't need to arm teachers, you have secretaries, principles, and other staff without as much direct, hour to hour contact with students who could be trained......and again, the major deterrent is just letting shooters know the building is no longer a gun free zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Studies of the effect of gun free zones on mass killings go all over the place.  If you google Gun Free Zones, you'll see an FBI study that concludes that only 13% occur in gun free zones.  There is another study just under that concludes 62% of killings occur in gun free zones.  So I'm just a bit skeptical of your claim that abolishing gun free zones will reduce mass shooting.
> 
> As a parent, I would be concerned about having Principal Rambo running around the school with a loaded gun trying to handle a situation in which he is a complete novice and has relatively little training.  Even Trump has recognized the stupidity of this.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As  parent of children who go to a school which has armed personal I sleep better at night. They are trained to handle situations and it's a defense. I suspect many parents of 17 dead children wish they'd been protected like ours are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . *The schools my grands are attending have great security, so why are the others lagging so far behind one wonders ??  Liberalism maybe ??*
Click to expand...

*
In a single word, money.  Most school districts allow very little money for school security and most of it goes to a few really bad schools.  Also, some schools are in really good neighborhoods where there's plenty of parent volunteers.  Teachers write grants for additional funds and the business community takes an interest in the school.  A kid like Cruz would be transferred to a special class or another school.

Violence in schools is common such as bulling, threats, school fights but mass killings are not.  It's the violence that occurs throughout the school year that schools are most concerned. *


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I think very few teachers would want to carry a gun at school.  If you do the math, you'll see the chance of a teacher ever being faced with a shooting situation during their 30 year career is very small.  For most teachers, the concern that a student might get hold of the gun or they would make a mistake or misinterpret the situation and kill an innocent child is enough for most teachers to say no to guns in schools.
> 
> IMHO, firearms at schools should be left to trained professionals: School Resource Officers (SROs) and school police department officers. The vast majority of teachers want to be armed with textbooks and computers, not guns. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First...the main point is removing the gun free zone status......Ben shapiro on his daily wire podcast talked about going to Jewish school as a kid.  They had a mass shooter scope out their school....he saw armed security and chose a different Jewish school to attack.
> 
> Getting rid of the gun free zone let's killers know they likely will meet armed resistance...and as I keep telling you guys, the shooters who lived, and the shooters who left notes say the same thing......they chose different targets when they realized their initial targets would have armed security or were gun free zones where they might encounter armed citizens....
> 
> And you wouldn't need to arm teachers, you have secretaries, principles, and other staff without as much direct, hour to hour contact with students who could be trained......and again, the major deterrent is just letting shooters know the building is no longer a gun free zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Studies of the effect of gun free zones on mass killings go all over the place.  If you google Gun Free Zones, you'll see an FBI study that concludes that only 13% occur in gun free zones.  There is another study just under that concludes 62% of killings occur in gun free zones.  So I'm just a bit skeptical of your claim that abolishing gun free zones will reduce mass shooting.
> 
> As a parent, I would be concerned about having Principal Rambo running around the school with a loaded gun trying to handle a situation in which he is a complete novice and has relatively little training.  Even Trump has recognized the stupidity of this.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As  parent of children who go to a school which has armed personal I sleep better at night. They are trained to handle situations and it's a defense. I suspect many parents of 17 dead children wish they'd been protected like ours are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . *The schools my grands are attending have great security, so why are the others lagging so far behind one wonders ??  Liberalism maybe ??*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *In a single word, money.  Most school districts allow very little money for school security and most of it goes to a few really bad schools.  Also, some schools are in really good neighborhoods where there's plenty of parent volunteers.  Teachers write grants for additional funds and the business community takes an interest in the school.  A kid like Cruz would be transferred to a special class or another school.
> 
> Violence in schools is common such as bulling, threats, school fights but mass killings are not.  It's the violence that occurs throughout the school year that schools are most concerned. *
Click to expand...

. Again, is liberalism in the homes, and in the schools along with Hollywood glorifying thug culture the problem that is fostering these current problems ???


----------



## Flopper

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was an armed officer on campus and it did not deter Cruz. I’ll keep pointing that out every time you pretend as though arming people will act as a deterrent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...you keep saying this over and over as if you are saying something intelligent.......1 armed officer in a building that holds over 2,000 people....unless he can teleport and is omniscient....one armed officer isn't enough.....dumb ass....
> 
> I told you over and over, we know that these guys choose gun free zones....they state this when captured, they write this in their notes.........you can ignore it, because you don't care about actually stopping these attacks, you just want to ban guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re a complete fucking rightard. There is no indication Cruz chose the school because it’s a gun free zone. Why would he when he knew there was at least one armed officer? Most school shooters attended the schools they shoot up. Has nothing to do with guns on campus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Could be a school culture problem... What experience did the shooter have when attending the school ?? What was going on in his personal life, was the schools curriculum totally in conflict with the shooters ideology and belief system ?? Maybe applications should be submitted where students apply to the school of their choice ??  Otherwise wouldn't it make sense to know the beliefs of the students and their parents before trying to socially cram them together into a melting pot that becomes a boiler that reaches a pressure of 300° before it blows ??  The application should cover and include cultural preference, religious beliefs, a mental stability evaluation, ideology, and preferences on the type of education one is seeking or desires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *This is not a school culture problem, or school choice problem.  This kid has been held back in school, for 2 years, for poor grades and non-attendance.  Prior to being expelled from school, he was not allowed to bring a backpack to school because he was selling knifes in school.  He was not liked in school and many students seemed to be afraid of him.  He had no close friends.  He was obsessed with weapons and violence and made no secret that he wanted to killed people and he had the weapons to do it.   Local police were called to Cruz's house many times for disturbances over several years.  There is no evidence that he got any help from counselors or mental health professions other than emergency counseling even thou he had been judged mentally unstable.
> 
> His father died some years ago and his mother died 3 months ago and his younger brother was commuted to a mental health facility.
> 
> This kid was ticking time bomb and nothing was done about it.  He is on suicide watch now.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . My words were spoken as future preventive measures, and not for past problems we can't go back on to stop them.  Yes we know all about the shooter now, and it looks terrible on law enforcement.
Click to expand...

*I think the lack of help for this kid when he was young is a tragedy.   Schools deal with problems at school.  What happens at home is not their problem.  When law enforcement has to act, it's often too late for the kid.  The die is already cast.*


----------



## SassyIrishLass

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> First...the main point is removing the gun free zone status......Ben shapiro on his daily wire podcast talked about going to Jewish school as a kid.  They had a mass shooter scope out their school....he saw armed security and chose a different Jewish school to attack.
> 
> Getting rid of the gun free zone let's killers know they likely will meet armed resistance...and as I keep telling you guys, the shooters who lived, and the shooters who left notes say the same thing......they chose different targets when they realized their initial targets would have armed security or were gun free zones where they might encounter armed citizens....
> 
> And you wouldn't need to arm teachers, you have secretaries, principles, and other staff without as much direct, hour to hour contact with students who could be trained......and again, the major deterrent is just letting shooters know the building is no longer a gun free zone.
> 
> 
> 
> *Studies of the effect of gun free zones on mass killings go all over the place.  If you google Gun Free Zones, you'll see an FBI study that concludes that only 13% occur in gun free zones.  There is another study just under that concludes 62% of killings occur in gun free zones.  So I'm just a bit skeptical of your claim that abolishing gun free zones will reduce mass shooting.
> 
> As a parent, I would be concerned about having Principal Rambo running around the school with a loaded gun trying to handle a situation in which he is a complete novice and has relatively little training.  Even Trump has recognized the stupidity of this.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As  parent of children who go to a school which has armed personal I sleep better at night. They are trained to handle situations and it's a defense. I suspect many parents of 17 dead children wish they'd been protected like ours are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . *The schools my grands are attending have great security, so why are the others lagging so far behind one wonders ??  Liberalism maybe ??*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *In a single word, money.  Most school districts allow very little money for school security and most of it goes to a few really bad schools.  Also, some schools are in really good neighborhoods where there's plenty of parent volunteers.  Teachers write grants for additional funds and the business community takes an interest in the school.  A kid like Cruz would be transferred to a special class or another school.
> 
> Violence in schools is common such as bulling, threats, school fights but mass killings are not.  It's the violence that occurs throughout the school year that schools are most concerned. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Again, is liberalism in the homes, and in the schools along with Hollywood glorifying thug culture the problem that is fostering these current problems ???
Click to expand...


I think it's we've become a cultural of violence, it's in movies, on TV, in video games, etc. It's also due to the breakdown of the families. We've lost our moral fiber somewhere along the way


----------



## beagle9

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...you keep saying this over and over as if you are saying something intelligent.......1 armed officer in a building that holds over 2,000 people....unless he can teleport and is omniscient....one armed officer isn't enough.....dumb ass....
> 
> I told you over and over, we know that these guys choose gun free zones....they state this when captured, they write this in their notes.........you can ignore it, because you don't care about actually stopping these attacks, you just want to ban guns.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re a complete fucking rightard. There is no indication Cruz chose the school because it’s a gun free zone. Why would he when he knew there was at least one armed officer? Most school shooters attended the schools they shoot up. Has nothing to do with guns on campus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Could be a school culture problem... What experience did the shooter have when attending the school ?? What was going on in his personal life, was the schools curriculum totally in conflict with the shooters ideology and belief system ?? Maybe applications should be submitted where students apply to the school of their choice ??  Otherwise wouldn't it make sense to know the beliefs of the students and their parents before trying to socially cram them together into a melting pot that becomes a boiler that reaches a pressure of 300° before it blows ??  The application should cover and include cultural preference, religious beliefs, a mental stability evaluation, ideology, and preferences on the type of education one is seeking or desires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *This is not a school culture problem, or school choice problem.  This kid has been held back in school, for 2 years, for poor grades and non-attendance.  Prior to being expelled from school, he was not allowed to bring a backpack to school because he was selling knifes in school.  He was not liked in school and many students seemed to be afraid of him.  He had no close friends.  He was obsessed with weapons and violence and made no secret that he wanted to killed people and he had the weapons to do it.   Local police were called to Cruz's house many times for disturbances over several years.  There is no evidence that he got any help from counselors or mental health professions other than emergency counseling even thou he had been judged mentally unstable.
> 
> His father died some years ago and his mother died 3 months ago and his younger brother was commuted to a mental health facility.
> 
> This kid was ticking time bomb and nothing was done about it.  He is on suicide watch now.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . My words were spoken as future preventive measures, and not for past problems we can't go back on to stop them.  Yes we know all about the shooter now, and it looks terrible on law enforcement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I think the lack of help for this kid when he was young is a tragedy.   Schools deal with problems at school.  What happens at home is not their problem.*
Click to expand...

. It becomes their problem if it spills over into the school. However, with that said we can't have liberals thinking that they can intervene in the home, because they would use the situation to gain leverage on their overall agenda's.  No liberals allowed.


----------



## thanatos144

2aguy said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here's some responses from the kids that were actually at the shooting to what Trump said.  Most of them sound like they are pissed and want to have some kind of gun control.
> 
> Students from high school targeted in mass shooting criticize GOP reaction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have 20,000 gun control laws......felons can't own guns, the dangerously mentally ill can't own guns...you need to do a federal background check to buy a gun....
> 
> What exactly do they want?
Click to expand...

gun confiscation


----------



## thanatos144

Flopper said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here's some responses from the kids that were actually at the shooting to what Trump said.  Most of them sound like they are pissed and want to have some kind of gun control.
> 
> Students from high school targeted in mass shooting criticize GOP reaction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have 20,000 gun control laws......felons can't own guns, the dangerously mentally ill can't own guns...you need to do a federal background check to buy a gun....
> 
> What exactly do they want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I think what these students want is the same thing that all advocates of strong gun control legislation want, nationwide gun control laws without all the loopholes that actually reduce the number of guns on the streets, seriously restricting the firearms designed for mass killings and making the right to own a gun a privilege and not a right.  Don't worry it ain't gonna happen, not in your life time or mine.  Your guns are safe.*
Click to expand...

You do know not being a criminal buying a gun isnt a loop hole right? Cause no loophole was present when this disturbed and deranged kid bought his gun he just wasnt a criminal.


----------



## thanatos144

SassyIrishLass said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Studies of the effect of gun free zones on mass killings go all over the place.  If you google Gun Free Zones, you'll see an FBI study that concludes that only 13% occur in gun free zones.  There is another study just under that concludes 62% of killings occur in gun free zones.  So I'm just a bit skeptical of your claim that abolishing gun free zones will reduce mass shooting.
> 
> As a parent, I would be concerned about having Principal Rambo running around the school with a loaded gun trying to handle a situation in which he is a complete novice and has relatively little training.  Even Trump has recognized the stupidity of this.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As  parent of children who go to a school which has armed personal I sleep better at night. They are trained to handle situations and it's a defense. I suspect many parents of 17 dead children wish they'd been protected like ours are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . *The schools my grands are attending have great security, so why are the others lagging so far behind one wonders ??  Liberalism maybe ??*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *In a single word, money.  Most school districts allow very little money for school security and most of it goes to a few really bad schools.  Also, some schools are in really good neighborhoods where there's plenty of parent volunteers.  Teachers write grants for additional funds and the business community takes an interest in the school.  A kid like Cruz would be transferred to a special class or another school.
> 
> Violence in schools is common such as bulling, threats, school fights but mass killings are not.  It's the violence that occurs throughout the school year that schools are most concerned. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . Again, is liberalism in the homes, and in the schools along with Hollywood glorifying thug culture the problem that is fostering these current problems ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's we've become a cultural of violence, it's in movies, on TV, in video games, etc. It's also due to the breakdown of the families. We've lost our moral fiber somewhere along the way
Click to expand...

We didn't lose it it was torn asunder by regressive left policies.


----------



## Flopper

2aguy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb-fucking conservative, trained police have had their guns wrestled from them. You’re beyond stupid to think that’s not gonna happen when Mr. Hand carries a weapon in class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except....doofus.......we have story after story of people, most with little training, who do not get disarmed, and use their guns even after they are injured in the initial attack by a violent criminal who has attacked them in an ambush......and again....
> 
> The main point isn't to have Teachers engage these mass shooters....the main point, doofus.....is to tell these killers that they will be engaged if they attack a school....and from actual research into these killers we know that they do not want to attack targets that shoot back....actual research...not pulling our emotions out of our ass and acting like we know something......so please...do some basic research, you will post more intelligently when you do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I think very few teachers would want to carry a gun at school.  If you do the math, you'll see the chance of a teacher ever being faced with a shooting situation during their 30 year career is very small.  For most teachers, the concern that a student might get hold of the gun or they would make a mistake or misinterpret the situation and kill an innocent child is enough for most teachers to say no to guns in schools.
> 
> IMHO, firearms at schools should be left to trained professionals: School Resource Officers (SROs) and school police department officers. The vast majority of teachers want to be armed with textbooks and computers, not guns. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First...the main point is removing the gun free zone status......Ben shapiro on his daily wire podcast talked about going to Jewish school as a kid.  They had a mass shooter scope out their school....he saw armed security and chose a different Jewish school to attack.
> 
> Getting rid of the gun free zone let's killers know they likely will meet armed resistance...and as I keep telling you guys, the shooters who lived, and the shooters who left notes say the same thing......they chose different targets when they realized their initial targets would have armed security or were gun free zones where they might encounter armed citizens....
> 
> And you wouldn't need to arm teachers, you have secretaries, principles, and other staff without as much direct, hour to hour contact with students who could be trained......and again, the major deterrent is just letting shooters know the building is no longer a gun free zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Studies of the effect of gun free zones on mass killings go all over the place.  If you google Gun Free Zones, you'll see an FBI study that concludes that only 13% occur in gun free zones.  There is another study just under that concludes 62% of killings occur in gun free zones.  So I'm just a bit skeptical of your claim that abolishing gun free zones will reduce mass shooting.
> 
> As a parent, I would be concerned about having Principal Rambo running around the school with a loaded gun trying to handle a situation in which he is a complete novice and has relatively little training.  Even Trump has recognized the stupidity of this.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.....98% occur in gun free zones....they include homes because people have guns in their homes.....we are talking about public spaces where law abiding citizens are not allowed to carry their legal guns....
> 
> You don't understand........getting rid of the gun free zone creates a detterrent.....go look up the statements and notes of the mass shooters....they state they switch targets when they find out there will be armed people ...........they are not looking for a gun fight, they are looking to murder helpless people....
Click to expand...

*It's my understanding that most all schools are gun free zones according to federal law. Even if that law was overturned, most schools would still remain gun free because there are very few school districts that allow the staff or students to bring guns into the school.  In 41 states, it is illegal for either staff or students to carry guns in schools.  In the other states, they leave the decision to the districts and in some cases to the individual schools.

The idea that the killers are going pick a school based on the absence of a gun free sign in front of the school is ridiculous.  Most of these killers are mentally unbalanced and they have a hatred of the particular school, it's staff, students, or particular individuals in that school.  If you look at the school shootings, you will see that most all perpetrators are current or past students, current or past staff, parents, or family of faculty or students.  They are not going to attack another school because it's doesn't have a gun free sign.

There is hardly any support for school staff carrying guns in the schools. 60% of gun owners oppose school staff carrying guns. Polls show 60% to 80% of the public oppose staff carrying guns.  Hell, even Trump opposes it.  So it seems very unlikely that it's going happen on a national scale.*


----------



## Rustic

Flopper said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except....doofus.......we have story after story of people, most with little training, who do not get disarmed, and use their guns even after they are injured in the initial attack by a violent criminal who has attacked them in an ambush......and again....
> 
> The main point isn't to have Teachers engage these mass shooters....the main point, doofus.....is to tell these killers that they will be engaged if they attack a school....and from actual research into these killers we know that they do not want to attack targets that shoot back....actual research...not pulling our emotions out of our ass and acting like we know something......so please...do some basic research, you will post more intelligently when you do...
> 
> 
> 
> *I think very few teachers would want to carry a gun at school.  If you do the math, you'll see the chance of a teacher ever being faced with a shooting situation during their 30 year career is very small.  For most teachers, the concern that a student might get hold of the gun or they would make a mistake or misinterpret the situation and kill an innocent child is enough for most teachers to say no to guns in schools.
> 
> IMHO, firearms at schools should be left to trained professionals: School Resource Officers (SROs) and school police department officers. The vast majority of teachers want to be armed with textbooks and computers, not guns. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First...the main point is removing the gun free zone status......Ben shapiro on his daily wire podcast talked about going to Jewish school as a kid.  They had a mass shooter scope out their school....he saw armed security and chose a different Jewish school to attack.
> 
> Getting rid of the gun free zone let's killers know they likely will meet armed resistance...and as I keep telling you guys, the shooters who lived, and the shooters who left notes say the same thing......they chose different targets when they realized their initial targets would have armed security or were gun free zones where they might encounter armed citizens....
> 
> And you wouldn't need to arm teachers, you have secretaries, principles, and other staff without as much direct, hour to hour contact with students who could be trained......and again, the major deterrent is just letting shooters know the building is no longer a gun free zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Studies of the effect of gun free zones on mass killings go all over the place.  If you google Gun Free Zones, you'll see an FBI study that concludes that only 13% occur in gun free zones.  There is another study just under that concludes 62% of killings occur in gun free zones.  So I'm just a bit skeptical of your claim that abolishing gun free zones will reduce mass shooting.
> 
> As a parent, I would be concerned about having Principal Rambo running around the school with a loaded gun trying to handle a situation in which he is a complete novice and has relatively little training.  Even Trump has recognized the stupidity of this.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.....98% occur in gun free zones....they include homes because people have guns in their homes.....we are talking about public spaces where law abiding citizens are not allowed to carry their legal guns....
> 
> You don't understand........getting rid of the gun free zone creates a detterrent.....go look up the statements and notes of the mass shooters....they state they switch targets when they find out there will be armed people ...........they are not looking for a gun fight, they are looking to murder helpless people....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's my understanding that most all schools are gun free zones according to federal law so if that law was overturned, most schools would still remain gun free because there are very few school districts that allow the staff or students to bring guns into the school.  In 41 states, it is illegal for either staff or students to carry guns in schools.
> 
> The idea that the killers are going pick a school based on the absence of a gun free sign in front of the school is ridiculous.  Most of these killers are mentally unbalanced and they have a hatred of the particular school, it's staff, students, or particular individuals in that school.  If you look at the school shootings, you will see that most perpetrators are current or past students, current or past staff, parents, or family of faculty or students.  They are not going to attack another school because it's doesn't gun free sign.
Click to expand...

South Dakota Attorney General


----------



## Flopper

thanatos144 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here's some responses from the kids that were actually at the shooting to what Trump said.  Most of them sound like they are pissed and want to have some kind of gun control.
> 
> Students from high school targeted in mass shooting criticize GOP reaction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have 20,000 gun control laws......felons can't own guns, the dangerously mentally ill can't own guns...you need to do a federal background check to buy a gun....
> 
> What exactly do they want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I think what these students want is the same thing that all advocates of strong gun control legislation want, nationwide gun control laws without all the loopholes that actually reduce the number of guns on the streets, seriously restricting the firearms designed for mass killings and making the right to own a gun a privilege and not a right.  Don't worry it ain't gonna happen, not in your life time or mine.  Your guns are safe.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know not being a criminal buying a gun isnt a loop hole right? Cause no loophole was present when this disturbed and deranged kid bought his gun he just wasnt a criminal.
Click to expand...

*I was not thinking about this particular kid, I was thinking of gun show loopholes, Brady bill loopholes, private sale loophole, and private sale exemptions allowing sales at gun shows without background checks and others. *


----------



## Rustic

Flopper said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here's some responses from the kids that were actually at the shooting to what Trump said.  Most of them sound like they are pissed and want to have some kind of gun control.
> 
> Students from high school targeted in mass shooting criticize GOP reaction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have 20,000 gun control laws......felons can't own guns, the dangerously mentally ill can't own guns...you need to do a federal background check to buy a gun....
> 
> What exactly do they want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I think what these students want is the same thing that all advocates of strong gun control legislation want, nationwide gun control laws without all the loopholes that actually reduce the number of guns on the streets, seriously restricting the firearms designed for mass killings and making the right to own a gun a privilege and not a right.  Don't worry it ain't gonna happen, not in your life time or mine.  Your guns are safe.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know not being a criminal buying a gun isnt a loop hole right? Cause no loophole was present when this disturbed and deranged kid bought his gun he just wasnt a criminal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I was not thinking about this particular kid, I was thinking of gun show loopholes, Brady bill loopholes, private sale loophole, and private sale exemptions allowing sales at gun shows without background checks and others. *
Click to expand...

Fuck your nanny state


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Flopper said:


> There is hardly any support for school staff carrying guns in the schools. 60% of gun owners oppose school staff carrying guns. Polls show 60% to 80% of the public oppose staff carrying guns. Hell, even Trump opposes it. So it seems very unlikely that it's going happen on a national scale.


Not to mention the fact that the teachers don't WANT to carry guns.  That's what the gun nuts never seem to get through their thick skulls: people can already carry gunss, if they want to do so.  More people aren't armed because THEY DO NOT WANT TO BE ARMED.

A child should be able to understand this.  gun nuts?  not so much.


----------



## 2aguy

Flopper said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here's some responses from the kids that were actually at the shooting to what Trump said.  Most of them sound like they are pissed and want to have some kind of gun control.
> 
> Students from high school targeted in mass shooting criticize GOP reaction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have 20,000 gun control laws......felons can't own guns, the dangerously mentally ill can't own guns...you need to do a federal background check to buy a gun....
> 
> What exactly do they want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I think what these students want is the same thing that all advocates of strong gun control legislation want, nationwide gun control laws without all the loopholes that actually reduce the number of guns on the streets, seriously restricting the firearms designed for mass killings and making the right to own a gun a privilege and not a right.  Don't worry it ain't gonna happen, not in your life time or mine.  Your guns are safe.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know not being a criminal buying a gun isnt a loop hole right? Cause no loophole was present when this disturbed and deranged kid bought his gun he just wasnt a criminal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I was not thinking about this particular kid, I was thinking of gun show loopholes, Brady bill loopholes, private sale loophole, and private sale exemptions allowing sales at gun shows without background checks and others. *
Click to expand...


There are no loopholes......criminals and mass shooters do not get their guns from private sales....this killer did not get his gun from a private sale...

Do you realize, as you spew anti gun talking points that mean nothing......that if you had universal background checks for private sales....

1)  this killer got his gun from a gun store, and passed the current, federally mandated background check, the Brady Check?

2) Do you understand that had this killer gone to a gun show and had to pass a universal background check for the private sale....he would have passed that same background check because he was already able to pass current, federally mandated background checks?

3)  Do you understand that mass shooters can pass background checks and obey all gun laws, until they go on their shooting spree?  That means that any additional gun laws you pass, they will obey...until they go on their shooting spree.

4)  Do you understand that criminals use straw buyers, or steal their guns...straw buyers can pass current federally mandated background checks which means they can also pass any background checks on a private sale?  And if the criminal or mass shooter steals the gun...they don't go through any background check?

5)  Do you understand that the background check silliness you just posted is all aimed at giving the anti gun extremists the power to demand universal gun registration, which they want so that in the future they can use the registration lists to ban and confiscate any gun they get the political power to ban and confiscate?  That is the only reason they want universal background checks since they know they won't stop criminals or mass shooters from getting guns?


----------



## 2aguy

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is hardly any support for school staff carrying guns in the schools. 60% of gun owners oppose school staff carrying guns. Polls show 60% to 80% of the public oppose staff carrying guns. Hell, even Trump opposes it. So it seems very unlikely that it's going happen on a national scale.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that the teachers don't WANT to carry guns.  That's what the gun nuts never seem to get through their thick skulls: people can already carry gunss, if they want to do so.  More people aren't armed because THEY DO NOT WANT TO BE ARMED.
> 
> A child should be able to understand this.  gun nuts?  not so much.
Click to expand...



What you don't understand....twit......is that schools are gun free zones by law...that means you can't carry your legal gun onto school property, ever.....which means the mass shooters know this and that is the reason they target schools........they don't target police stations, they don't target gun shows........

You are really stupid....but please....try to understand this...


----------



## DrLove

VERY proud of these Parkland kids - America is in good hands

Enjoy the articulate passion of Emma Gonzales


----------



## 2aguy

Flopper said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except....doofus.......we have story after story of people, most with little training, who do not get disarmed, and use their guns even after they are injured in the initial attack by a violent criminal who has attacked them in an ambush......and again....
> 
> The main point isn't to have Teachers engage these mass shooters....the main point, doofus.....is to tell these killers that they will be engaged if they attack a school....and from actual research into these killers we know that they do not want to attack targets that shoot back....actual research...not pulling our emotions out of our ass and acting like we know something......so please...do some basic research, you will post more intelligently when you do...
> 
> 
> 
> *I think very few teachers would want to carry a gun at school.  If you do the math, you'll see the chance of a teacher ever being faced with a shooting situation during their 30 year career is very small.  For most teachers, the concern that a student might get hold of the gun or they would make a mistake or misinterpret the situation and kill an innocent child is enough for most teachers to say no to guns in schools.
> 
> IMHO, firearms at schools should be left to trained professionals: School Resource Officers (SROs) and school police department officers. The vast majority of teachers want to be armed with textbooks and computers, not guns. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First...the main point is removing the gun free zone status......Ben shapiro on his daily wire podcast talked about going to Jewish school as a kid.  They had a mass shooter scope out their school....he saw armed security and chose a different Jewish school to attack.
> 
> Getting rid of the gun free zone let's killers know they likely will meet armed resistance...and as I keep telling you guys, the shooters who lived, and the shooters who left notes say the same thing......they chose different targets when they realized their initial targets would have armed security or were gun free zones where they might encounter armed citizens....
> 
> And you wouldn't need to arm teachers, you have secretaries, principles, and other staff without as much direct, hour to hour contact with students who could be trained......and again, the major deterrent is just letting shooters know the building is no longer a gun free zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Studies of the effect of gun free zones on mass killings go all over the place.  If you google Gun Free Zones, you'll see an FBI study that concludes that only 13% occur in gun free zones.  There is another study just under that concludes 62% of killings occur in gun free zones.  So I'm just a bit skeptical of your claim that abolishing gun free zones will reduce mass shooting.
> 
> As a parent, I would be concerned about having Principal Rambo running around the school with a loaded gun trying to handle a situation in which he is a complete novice and has relatively little training.  Even Trump has recognized the stupidity of this.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.....98% occur in gun free zones....they include homes because people have guns in their homes.....we are talking about public spaces where law abiding citizens are not allowed to carry their legal guns....
> 
> You don't understand........getting rid of the gun free zone creates a detterrent.....go look up the statements and notes of the mass shooters....they state they switch targets when they find out there will be armed people ...........they are not looking for a gun fight, they are looking to murder helpless people....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It's my understanding that most all schools are gun free zones according to federal law. Even if that law was overturned, most schools would still remain gun free because there are very few school districts that allow the staff or students to bring guns into the school.  In 41 states, it is illegal for either staff or students to carry guns in schools.  In the other states, they leave the decision to the districts and in some cases to the individual schools.
> 
> The idea that the killers are going pick a school based on the absence of a gun free sign in front of the school is ridiculous.  Most of these killers are mentally unbalanced and they have a hatred of the particular school, it's staff, students, or particular individuals in that school.  If you look at the school shootings, you will see that most all perpetrators are current or past students, current or past staff, parents, or family of faculty or students.  They are not going to attack another school because it's doesn't have a gun free sign.
> 
> There is hardly any support for school staff carrying guns in the schools. 60% of gun owners oppose school staff carrying guns. Polls show 60% to 80% of the public oppose staff carrying guns.  Hell, even Trump opposes it.  So it seems very unlikely that it's going happen on a national scale.*
Click to expand...


*The idea that the killers are going pick a school based on the absence of a gun free sign in front of the school is ridiculous.*


Wrong...we know that the Sandy Hook school shooter picked the elementary school because the other two schools in town had armed police resource officers.......we also know, from the statements and notes of mass shooters that they pick their targets based on their gun free status.....the Colorado shooter, the South carolina church shooter, the Santa Barbara sorority shooter all stated they had targets they wanted to shoot up, but changed when they realized they had armed security or allowed people to carry guns....

These guys are not looking for a shootout....they commit suicide or surrender when the police arrive....they want a gun free killing zone where they can get a high body count.......


----------



## 2aguy

DrLove said:


> VERY proud of these Parkland kids - America is in good hands
> 
> Enjoy the articulate passion of Emma Gonzales




Yes....they don't understand the issues involved but are easily controlled by the democrats....this is why you like them....


----------



## DrLove

2aguy said:


> There are no loopholes......



Bullshit


----------



## 2aguy

DrLove said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no loopholes......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit
Click to expand...



Nope...no loopholes......you guys keep lying about that, but you are lying...there is no loophole....


----------



## DrLove

2aguy said:


> Nope...no loopholes......you guys keep lying about that, but you are lying...there is no loophole....



Really? Then how is it if I were a convicted felon or completely crazy I can go to ARMSLIST - Firearms Classifieds (and many others like it) RIGHT now and buy whatever implement of carnage my squirming brain desires from a private dealer without a background check.

Take your time


----------



## hunarcy

Flopper said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here's some responses from the kids that were actually at the shooting to what Trump said.  Most of them sound like they are pissed and want to have some kind of gun control.
> 
> Students from high school targeted in mass shooting criticize GOP reaction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have 20,000 gun control laws......felons can't own guns, the dangerously mentally ill can't own guns...you need to do a federal background check to buy a gun....
> 
> What exactly do they want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I think what these students want is the same thing that all advocates of strong gun control legislation want, nationwide gun control laws without all the loopholes that actually reduce the number of guns on the streets, seriously restricting the firearms designed for mass killings and making the right to own a gun a privilege and not a right.  Don't worry it ain't gonna happen, not in your life time or mine.  Your guns are safe.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know not being a criminal buying a gun isnt a loop hole right? Cause no loophole was present when this disturbed and deranged kid bought his gun he just wasnt a criminal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I was not thinking about this particular kid, I was thinking of gun show loopholes, Brady bill loopholes, private sale loophole, and private sale exemptions allowing sales at gun shows without background checks and others. *
Click to expand...


There is no gun show loop holes nor any Brady bill loop hole.  There ARE private sale exemptions, but regulating private property has traditionally not been the role of the government.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

hunarcy said:


> There ARE private sale exemptions, but regulating private property has traditionally not been the role of the government.


Fuck tradition. We are talking about human lives. And private property is regulated traditionally. A house is private property but it's subject to zoning and other regulations.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

2aguy said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no loopholes......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...no loopholes......you guys keep lying about that, but you are lying...there is no loophole....
Click to expand...

Really Dude?

Gun Law Loopholes Let Buyers Skirt Background Checks

Selected excerpts:



> When Zina Haughton, 42, got a restraining order against her husband, Radcliffe, last October — she ​told a court​ that his threats “terrorize my every waking moment” — he became ineligible to buy a gun under federal law. But he found a way around that: he bought a gun from a private seller he found on the Internet who, unlike federally licensed dealers, was not legally required to check his background.
> 
> That is how Mr. Haughton was able to buy a handgun for $500 in the parking lot of a McDonalds that he took with him on Oct. 21 to the spa in a suburb of Milwaukee where his wife worked. There, Mr. Haughton opened fire at the spa’s pedicure station, law enforcement officials said, and kept shooting until he had killed his wife and two women she worked with and injured four other women. He then killed himself.​






> More than 95 percent of the time the F.B.I., which oversees the background checks, can tell licensed gun dealers within seconds if a buyer can own a gun.
> 
> But when the F.B.I. cannot immediately determine whether would-be buyers have criminal or psychological records that would bar them from owning guns, it is given 72 hours to clear it up. If it fails to complete the background check by then, the buyer is allowed to return and purchase the gun. According to data provided by the F.B.I., roughly 3,000 firearms were sold to prohibited buyers through this loophole last year.


----------



## DrLove

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Really Dude?



You can present fact after fact and they won't believe it. Don't bother at this point.. the NRA controls their brains.


----------



## hunarcy

DrLove said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...no loopholes......you guys keep lying about that, but you are lying...there is no loophole....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Then how is it if I were a convicted felon or completely crazy I can go to ARMSLIST - Firearms Classifieds (and many others like it) RIGHT now and buy whatever implement of carnage my squirming brain desires from a private dealer without a background check.
> 
> Take your time
Click to expand...


If I may interject, you CANNOT purchase a handgun from someone from  who lives in another state unless you are the holder of a Federal Firearms license and follow all laws and regulations concerning the transfer of ownership required by the Federal government.   A person acquiring a long gun must do so through a licensed dealer. It can be a  licensed dealer in any state, but the transfer must comply with of the dealer and the purchaser's states.  Not all states allow private sales, and some have certain restrictions. For example, in California private sales must be completed through licensed firearm dealers. Connecticut requires the person making the transfer to get an authorization number before such sales can be completed, and forbids the transfer of long guns unless certain conditions are met.  In every state, if a seller has cause to believe that the purchaser would not be allowed to purchase a firearm legally, they are prohibited from selling the firearm.

Try to learn the law before you comment in the future.


----------



## hunarcy

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There ARE private sale exemptions, but regulating private property has traditionally not been the role of the government.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck tradition. We are talking about human lives. And private property is regulated traditionally. A house is private property but it's subject to zoning and other regulations.
Click to expand...


Your phony outrage is noted; yet we note that your outrage over human life is limited to the issue of firearms.  I never see  you rage against taking human life in relation to other issues, such as abortion.  

However, the issue at this point is firearms and the FACT is that you are NOT limited in how to dispose of private property.  You can sell your house to whoever you like (with the exception of discriminatory behavior), so your example is not germane.


----------



## DrLove

hunarcy said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...no loopholes......you guys keep lying about that, but you are lying...there is no loophole....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Then how is it if I were a convicted felon or completely crazy I can go to ARMSLIST - Firearms Classifieds (and many others like it) RIGHT now and buy whatever implement of carnage my squirming brain desires from a private dealer without a background check.
> 
> Take your time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I may interject, you CANNOT purchase a handgun from someone from  who lives in another state unless you are the holder of a Federal Firearms license and follow all laws and regulations concerning the transfer of ownership required by the Federal government.   A person acquiring a long gun must do so through a licensed dealer. It can be a  licensed dealer in any state, but the transfer must comply with of the dealer and the purchaser's states.  Not all states allow private sales, and some have certain restrictions. For example, in California private sales must be completed through licensed firearm dealers. Connecticut requires the person making the transfer to get an authorization number before such sales can be completed, and forbids the transfer of long guns unless certain conditions are met.  In every state, if a seller has cause to believe that the purchaser would not be allowed to purchase a firearm legally, they are prohibited from selling the firearm.
> 
> Try to learn the law before you comment in the future.
Click to expand...


More Bullshit - California and Connecticut have very strict gun laws.  Most states do NOT

Semi-Automatic Weapons Without A Background Check Can Be Just A Click Away


----------



## hunarcy

DrLove said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...no loopholes......you guys keep lying about that, but you are lying...there is no loophole....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Then how is it if I were a convicted felon or completely crazy I can go to ARMSLIST - Firearms Classifieds (and many others like it) RIGHT now and buy whatever implement of carnage my squirming brain desires from a private dealer without a background check.
> 
> Take your time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I may interject, you CANNOT purchase a handgun from someone from  who lives in another state unless you are the holder of a Federal Firearms license and follow all laws and regulations concerning the transfer of ownership required by the Federal government.   A person acquiring a long gun must do so through a licensed dealer. It can be a  licensed dealer in any state, but the transfer must comply with of the dealer and the purchaser's states.  Not all states allow private sales, and some have certain restrictions. For example, in California private sales must be completed through licensed firearm dealers. Connecticut requires the person making the transfer to get an authorization number before such sales can be completed, and forbids the transfer of long guns unless certain conditions are met.  In every state, if a seller has cause to believe that the purchaser would not be allowed to purchase a firearm legally, they are prohibited from selling the firearm.
> 
> Try to learn the law before you comment in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More Bullshit - California and Connecticut have very strict gun laws.  Most states do NOT
> 
> Semi-Automatic Weapons Without A Background Check Can Be Just A Click Away
Click to expand...


Bullshit?  LOL!  Your idea of bullshit is anything you don't agree with.  What I wrote was accurate and your devotion to anti-gun propaganda does not trump facts.


----------



## DrLove

hunarcy said:


> Bullshit?  LOL!  Your idea of bullshit is anything you don't agree with.  What I wrote was accurate and your devotion to anti-gun propaganda does not trump facts.



You failed to rebut my post - go hide under the couch


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

hunarcy said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There ARE private sale exemptions, but regulating private property has traditionally not been the role of the government.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck tradition. We are talking about human lives. And private property is regulated traditionally. A house is private property but it's subject to zoning and other regulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your phony outrage is noted; yet we note that your outrage over human life is limited to the issue of firearms.  I never see  you rage against taking human life in relation to other issues, such as abortion.
> 
> However, the issue at this point is firearms and the FACT is that you are NOT limited in how to dispose of private property.  You can sell your house to whoever you like (with the exception of discriminatory behavior), so your example is not germane.
Click to expand...

Your horseshit and dishonesty is noted. YOU made the absurd  statement that private property is not regulated and I demonstrated that it is.

Secondly, a house is not a deadly weapon. 

And spare me the red herrings and false equivalency  logical fallacies


----------



## hunarcy

DrLove said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit?  LOL!  Your idea of bullshit is anything you don't agree with.  What I wrote was accurate and your devotion to anti-gun propaganda does not trump facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You failed to rebut my post - go hide under the couch
Click to expand...


Rebut your post? LMAO!!!!   You posted an article from NPR that condemned websites for not vetting buyers or sellers when that is not the role of a website, but is the role of the seller so there was nothing to rebut...you said NOTHING factual.  You just posted anti-gun propaganda.   The spot under the rock belongs to you.


----------



## hunarcy

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There ARE private sale exemptions, but regulating private property has traditionally not been the role of the government.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck tradition. We are talking about human lives. And private property is regulated traditionally. A house is private property but it's subject to zoning and other regulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your phony outrage is noted; yet we note that your outrage over human life is limited to the issue of firearms.  I never see  you rage against taking human life in relation to other issues, such as abortion.
> 
> However, the issue at this point is firearms and the FACT is that you are NOT limited in how to dispose of private property.  You can sell your house to whoever you like (with the exception of discriminatory behavior), so your example is not germane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your horseshit and dishonesty is noted. YOU made the absurd  statement that private property is not regulated and I demonstrated that it is.
> 
> Secondly, a house is not a deadly weapon.
> 
> And spare me the red herrings and false equivalency  logical fallacies
Click to expand...


You are truly stupid.  And, what you want to portray as false equivalency is actually your hypocrisy on full display.  Now, when you can show that the Federal Government passes zoning laws, you might be on your way to making a point.  Go join DrLove under his rock.


----------



## hunarcy

hunarcy said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit?  LOL!  Your idea of bullshit is anything you don't agree with.  What I wrote was accurate and your devotion to anti-gun propaganda does not trump facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You failed to rebut my post - go hide under the couch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rebut your post? LMAO!!!!   You posted an article from NPR that condemned websites for not vetting buyers or sellers when that is not the role of a website, but is the role of the seller so there was nothing to rebut...you said NOTHING factual.  You just posted anti-gun propaganda.   The spot under the rock belongs to you.
Click to expand...


I notice that people who have no real argument use the laughing icon to hide their failures.  Enjoy life under the rock.  As for me, I'm off to enjoy the day.


----------



## DrLove

hunarcy said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There ARE private sale exemptions, but regulating private property has traditionally not been the role of the government.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck tradition. We are talking about human lives. And private property is regulated traditionally. A house is private property but it's subject to zoning and other regulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your phony outrage is noted; yet we note that your outrage over human life is limited to the issue of firearms.  I never see  you rage against taking human life in relation to other issues, such as abortion.
> 
> However, the issue at this point is firearms and the FACT is that you are NOT limited in how to dispose of private property.  You can sell your house to whoever you like (with the exception of discriminatory behavior), so your example is not germane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your horseshit and dishonesty is noted. YOU made the absurd  statement that private property is not regulated and I demonstrated that it is.
> 
> Secondly, a house is not a deadly weapon.
> 
> And spare me the red herrings and false equivalency  logical fallacies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly stupid.  And, what you want to portray as false equivalency is actually your hypocrisy on full display.  Now, when you can show that the Federal Government passes zoning laws, you might be on your way to making a point.  Go join DrLove under his rock.
Click to expand...


You're an NRA useful idiot - Get back to me after you up your game.

Private Gun Sale Laws by State - FindLaw
Compare States - Gun Law Navigator


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

hunarcy said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There ARE private sale exemptions, but regulating private property has traditionally not been the role of the government.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck tradition. We are talking about human lives. And private property is regulated traditionally. A house is private property but it's subject to zoning and other regulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your phony outrage is noted; yet we note that your outrage over human life is limited to the issue of firearms.  I never see  you rage against taking human life in relation to other issues, such as abortion.
> 
> However, the issue at this point is firearms and the FACT is that you are NOT limited in how to dispose of private property.  You can sell your house to whoever you like (with the exception of discriminatory behavior), so your example is not germane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your horseshit and dishonesty is noted. YOU made the absurd  statement that private property is not regulated and I demonstrated that it is.
> 
> Secondly, a house is not a deadly weapon.
> 
> And spare me the red herrings and false equivalency  logical fallacies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly stupid.  And, what you want to portray as false equivalency is actually your hypocrisy on full display.  Now, when you can show that the Federal Government passes zoning laws, you might be on your way to making a point.  Go join DrLove under his rock.
Click to expand...


The fact that you have to call me stupid and a hypocrite  puts your immaturity and lack of a valid argument on full display. You're resorting to yet another logical fallacy:



> _tu quoque_ (To kwok we )(Latin for "you, too" or "you, also") or the appeal to hypocrisy, is a logical fallacy that *attempts to discredit the opponent's position by asserting the opponent's failure to act consistently in accordance with that position;* it attempts to show that a criticism or objection applies equally to the person making it. *This dismisses someone's point of view based on criticism of the person's inconsistency and not the position presented whereas a person's inconsistency should not discredit the position. *Thus, it is a form of the ad hominem argument. To clarify, although the person being attacked might indeed be acting inconsistently or hypocritically, this does not invalidate their argument."



*Learn that word*


----------



## TemplarKormac

2aguy said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> VERY proud of these Parkland kids - America is in good hands
> 
> Enjoy the articulate passion of Emma Gonzales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....they don't understand the issues involved but are easily controlled by the democrats....this is why you like them....
Click to expand...

It's one thing for these kids to suffer through this tragedy, it is completely another for them to politicize their suffering at the behest of gun control activists. Nothing angers me more than those who use their suffering as a cudgel. There's no sincerity in that.


----------



## 2aguy

DrLove said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...no loopholes......you guys keep lying about that, but you are lying...there is no loophole....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Then how is it if I were a convicted felon or completely crazy I can go to ARMSLIST - Firearms Classifieds (and many others like it) RIGHT now and buy whatever implement of carnage my squirming brain desires from a private dealer without a background check.
> 
> Take your time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I may interject, you CANNOT purchase a handgun from someone from  who lives in another state unless you are the holder of a Federal Firearms license and follow all laws and regulations concerning the transfer of ownership required by the Federal government.   A person acquiring a long gun must do so through a licensed dealer. It can be a  licensed dealer in any state, but the transfer must comply with of the dealer and the purchaser's states.  Not all states allow private sales, and some have certain restrictions. For example, in California private sales must be completed through licensed firearm dealers. Connecticut requires the person making the transfer to get an authorization number before such sales can be completed, and forbids the transfer of long guns unless certain conditions are met.  In every state, if a seller has cause to believe that the purchaser would not be allowed to purchase a firearm legally, they are prohibited from selling the firearm.
> 
> Try to learn the law before you comment in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More Bullshit - California and Connecticut have very strict gun laws.  Most states do NOT
> 
> Semi-Automatic Weapons Without A Background Check Can Be Just A Click Away
Click to expand...



Wrong....felons already know they can't buy, own or carry a gun, and we can arrests them under existing law.  Criminals do not use the internet to get their guns because they are afraid that a cop is on the other end of the line.....criminals get their guns from known criminal contacts who use straw buyers or steal their guns...

The internet lie from gun grabbers is simply used to manipulate uninformed people .....to give gun grabbers the power through votes to grab guns, based on the lie that criminals get their guns from the internet.

Mass shooters?  They don't need to use the internet because they can simply walk into a gun store and pass the current, federally mandated background checks...which means they will pass any background check for a private sale......

You guys have no idea what you are talking about......

The government tried to buy guns online....this is how it turned out....


Report: Illegal gun sales tricky on 'Dark Web,' elusive on the surface

Between July 2015 and November 2017, the GAO recorded 79 attempts to buy firearms from private sellers online, according its report released Dec. 21. Only two proved successful — from dealers on the ‘Dark Web,’ a deeper layer of the internet accessed through specific software designed to increase anonymity. The untraceable nature of the Dark Web attracts a range of criminal activity, from drug dealing to firearms trafficking to child pornography.

-----

*The 72 potential sales initiated at firearm marketplaces on the surface web — the traditional internet accessed through web browsers like Google and FireFox — all fell through. *

Some 27 private sellers declined the transaction after the undercover agents disclosed their prohibited status and another 29 refused to ship across state lines. Five transactions failed because the involved website froze agents’ accounts and 11 more sellers ran scams on agents after learning of their desire to circumvent federally licensed firearms dealers.

“In two of these instances, we made a payment and never received the firearm or a refund,” the office said in the report. “In the remaining nine attempted scams, our agents determined that the seller may not be legitimate and therefore did not complete the purchase.”


----------



## 2aguy

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There ARE private sale exemptions, but regulating private property has traditionally not been the role of the government.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck tradition. We are talking about human lives. And private property is regulated traditionally. A house is private property but it's subject to zoning and other regulations.
Click to expand...



A house is not covered by the Bill of Rights...doofus.


----------



## ABikerSailor

2aguy said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There ARE private sale exemptions, but regulating private property has traditionally not been the role of the government.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck tradition. We are talking about human lives. And private property is regulated traditionally. A house is private property but it's subject to zoning and other regulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A house is not covered by the Bill of Rights...doofus.
Click to expand...


Ummm..............hate to tell you, but a house IS covered under the Bill of Rights.  Ever heard of having to have a warrant to search your house?  How about the fact that it says it's illegal to quarter troops in a private residence in the US?

Doofus..................


----------



## 2aguy

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no loopholes......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...no loopholes......you guys keep lying about that, but you are lying...there is no loophole....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really Dude?
> 
> Gun Law Loopholes Let Buyers Skirt Background Checks
> 
> Selected excerpts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Zina Haughton, 42, got a restraining order against her husband, Radcliffe, last October — she
> told a court
> that his threats “terrorize my every waking moment” — he became ineligible to buy a gun under federal law. But he found a way around that: he bought a gun from a private seller he found on the Internet who, unlike federally licensed dealers, was not legally required to check his background.
> 
> That is how Mr. Haughton was able to buy a handgun for $500 in the parking lot of a McDonalds that he took with him on Oct. 21 to the spa in a suburb of Milwaukee where his wife worked. There, Mr. Haughton opened fire at the spa’s pedicure station, law enforcement officials said, and kept shooting until he had killed his wife and two women she worked with and injured four other women. He then killed himself.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than 95 percent of the time the F.B.I., which oversees the background checks, can tell licensed gun dealers within seconds if a buyer can own a gun.
> 
> But when the F.B.I. cannot immediately determine whether would-be buyers have criminal or psychological records that would bar them from owning guns, it is given 72 hours to clear it up. If it fails to complete the background check by then, the buyer is allowed to return and purchase the gun. According to data provided by the F.B.I., roughly 3,000 firearms were sold to prohibited buyers through this loophole last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



There is no loophole......all gun sales through gun stores need to go through a federal background check.....no loopholes.  You can sell your own guns without a background check, but felons can't buy those guns no matter what you say....that is illegal......

The only reason you morons want universal background checks is to have the ability to demand universal gun registration...the only reason......then, when you have power, you will have the names of gun owners so you know who have the guns........


----------



## 2aguy

ABikerSailor said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There ARE private sale exemptions, but regulating private property has traditionally not been the role of the government.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck tradition. We are talking about human lives. And private property is regulated traditionally. A house is private property but it's subject to zoning and other regulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A house is not covered by the Bill of Rights...doofus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm..............hate to tell you, but a house IS covered under the Bill of Rights.  Ever heard of having to have a warrant to search your house?  How about the fact that it says it's illegal to quarter troops in a private residence in the US?
> 
> Doofus..................
Click to expand...



Different Right.....shit head....we are talking about the ability to own a gun...that is a Right, you have no Right to own a house....try getting a home as felon...doofus....


----------



## 2aguy

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There ARE private sale exemptions, but regulating private property has traditionally not been the role of the government.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck tradition. We are talking about human lives. And private property is regulated traditionally. A house is private property but it's subject to zoning and other regulations.
Click to expand...



If you care about human lives, do you want to ban knives?  Knives are used to murder more people every single year than mass shooters have murdered in 35 years.....

Each year, knives murder more people than rifles.......do you want to ban knives?  

That is, if human lives mean something to you, you will want to ban the weapon that murders the most people...right?

So ban knives...right?

US mass shootings, 1982-2018: Data from Mother Jones’ investigation

*Total murders by mass public shooters...1982-2017

795*


knife murders.....2009-2013.....

2009----1,836
2010----1,933
2011----1,611
2012---1,769
2013---1.956

Rifle murder....

2009---351
2010---367
2011---332
2012---298
2013---285


----------



## ABikerSailor

2aguy said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There ARE private sale exemptions, but regulating private property has traditionally not been the role of the government.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck tradition. We are talking about human lives. And private property is regulated traditionally. A house is private property but it's subject to zoning and other regulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A house is not covered by the Bill of Rights...doofus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm..............hate to tell you, but a house IS covered under the Bill of Rights.  Ever heard of having to have a warrant to search your house?  How about the fact that it says it's illegal to quarter troops in a private residence in the US?
> 
> Doofus..................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Different Right.....shit head....we are talking about the ability to own a gun...that is a Right, you have no Right to own a house....try getting a home as felon...doofus....
Click to expand...


Your exact quote was "a house is not covered under the Bill of Rights".  I simply showed you that houses ARE covered under the Bill of Rights against unlawful search and seizure, as well as are protected from having troops quartered in private homes.


----------



## 2aguy

ABikerSailor said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There ARE private sale exemptions, but regulating private property has traditionally not been the role of the government.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck tradition. We are talking about human lives. And private property is regulated traditionally. A house is private property but it's subject to zoning and other regulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A house is not covered by the Bill of Rights...doofus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm..............hate to tell you, but a house IS covered under the Bill of Rights.  Ever heard of having to have a warrant to search your house?  How about the fact that it says it's illegal to quarter troops in a private residence in the US?
> 
> Doofus..................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Different Right.....shit head....we are talking about the ability to own a gun...that is a Right, you have no Right to own a house....try getting a home as felon...doofus....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your exact quote was "a house is not covered under the Bill of Rights".  I simply showed you that houses ARE covered under the Bill of Rights against unlawful search and seizure, as well as are protected from having troops quartered in private homes.
Click to expand...



Great......and I showed you how you were also wrong......I apologize for swearing at you.......sometimes posting with anti gunners for long periods makes me cranky...


----------



## TemplarKormac




----------



## Faun

TemplarKormac said:


>


Cars aren’t made to kill — guns are.


----------



## hunarcy

ABikerSailor said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There ARE private sale exemptions, but regulating private property has traditionally not been the role of the government.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck tradition. We are talking about human lives. And private property is regulated traditionally. A house is private property but it's subject to zoning and other regulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A house is not covered by the Bill of Rights...doofus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm..............hate to tell you, but a house IS covered under the Bill of Rights.  Ever heard of having to have a warrant to search your house?  How about the fact that it says it's illegal to quarter troops in a private residence in the US?
> 
> Doofus..................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Different Right.....shit head....we are talking about the ability to own a gun...that is a Right, you have no Right to own a house....try getting a home as felon...doofus....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your exact quote was "a house is not covered under the Bill of Rights".  I simply showed you that houses ARE covered under the Bill of Rights against unlawful search and seizure, as well as are protected from having troops quartered in private homes.
Click to expand...


If I may, the HOUSE is not covered against unlawful searches and seizures.  YOU are covered.  And YOU cannot be forced to house troops in your home.  Nice try.


----------



## Flopper

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is hardly any support for school staff carrying guns in the schools. 60% of gun owners oppose school staff carrying guns. Polls show 60% to 80% of the public oppose staff carrying guns. Hell, even Trump opposes it. So it seems very unlikely that it's going happen on a national scale.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that the teachers don't WANT to carry guns.  That's what the gun nuts never seem to get through their thick skulls: people can already carry gunss, if they want to do so.  More people aren't armed because THEY DO NOT WANT TO BE ARMED.
> 
> A child should be able to understand this.  gun nuts?  not so much.
Click to expand...

Y*es, gun nuts envision a world full of Rambo characters who possess the skill, experience, and will needed to save the children from the mad killer, but the real world is much different.  The most likely place for any gun at school is locked away in a safe, unloaded so no child can gets his hands on it.  
*

*School shootings like the one in Florida are rare.  Over the last 30 years, there have been 31 school mass shootings in the 150,000+ schools in the US.   Over 99.99% of all teachers are not likely to a have a mass shooting in their school in a lifetime of teaching.  What is common is kids bringing guns and knifes to school, threatening students and staff, nonlethal attacks on students and staff, sexual attacks and molestation.  In most cases, lethal weapons in hands of school personnel are not required and could well turn the situation into a tragedy.*
*Bringing a firearm to work creates a considerably liability issue both for the employee and the employer and this is even more so in a school environment.  A school staff member using a weapon in a clear case of self defense is one thing but tracking down and killing a student goes well beyond the job description.*
*Lastly, when teachers and staff members take on the job of law enforcement by carrying weapons, they themselves become targets.  *


----------



## Flopper

2aguy said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...no loopholes......you guys keep lying about that, but you are lying...there is no loophole....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Then how is it if I were a convicted felon or completely crazy I can go to ARMSLIST - Firearms Classifieds (and many others like it) RIGHT now and buy whatever implement of carnage my squirming brain desires from a private dealer without a background check.
> 
> Take your time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I may interject, you CANNOT purchase a handgun from someone from  who lives in another state unless you are the holder of a Federal Firearms license and follow all laws and regulations concerning the transfer of ownership required by the Federal government.   A person acquiring a long gun must do so through a licensed dealer. It can be a  licensed dealer in any state, but the transfer must comply with of the dealer and the purchaser's states.  Not all states allow private sales, and some have certain restrictions. For example, in California private sales must be completed through licensed firearm dealers. Connecticut requires the person making the transfer to get an authorization number before such sales can be completed, and forbids the transfer of long guns unless certain conditions are met.  In every state, if a seller has cause to believe that the purchaser would not be allowed to purchase a firearm legally, they are prohibited from selling the firearm.
> 
> Try to learn the law before you comment in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More Bullshit - California and Connecticut have very strict gun laws.  Most states do NOT
> 
> Semi-Automatic Weapons Without A Background Check Can Be Just A Click Away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....felons already know they can't buy, own or carry a gun, and we can arrests them under existing law.  Criminals do not use the internet to get their guns because they are afraid that a cop is on the other end of the line.....criminals get their guns from known criminal contacts who use straw buyers or steal their guns...
> 
> The internet lie from gun grabbers is simply used to manipulate uninformed people .....to give gun grabbers the power through votes to grab guns, based on the lie that criminals get their guns from the internet.
> 
> Mass shooters?  They don't need to use the internet because they can simply walk into a gun store and pass the current, federally mandated background checks...which means they will pass any background check for a private sale......
> 
> You guys have no idea what you are talking about......
> 
> The government tried to buy guns online....this is how it turned out....
> 
> 
> Report: Illegal gun sales tricky on 'Dark Web,' elusive on the surface
> 
> Between July 2015 and November 2017, the GAO recorded 79 attempts to buy firearms from private sellers online, according its report released Dec. 21. Only two proved successful — from dealers on the ‘Dark Web,’ a deeper layer of the internet accessed through specific software designed to increase anonymity. The untraceable nature of the Dark Web attracts a range of criminal activity, from drug dealing to firearms trafficking to child pornography.
> 
> -----
> 
> *The 72 potential sales initiated at firearm marketplaces on the surface web — the traditional internet accessed through web browsers like Google and FireFox — all fell through. *
> 
> Some 27 private sellers declined the transaction after the undercover agents disclosed their prohibited status and another 29 refused to ship across state lines. Five transactions failed because the involved website froze agents’ accounts and 11 more sellers ran scams on agents after learning of their desire to circumvent federally licensed firearms dealers.
> 
> “In two of these instances, we made a payment and never received the firearm or a refund,” the office said in the report. “In the remaining nine attempted scams, our agents determined that the seller may not be legitimate and therefore did not complete the purchase.”
Click to expand...

*IMHO, there is no half way measure to get guns out of the hands of the bad guys.  Gun ownership would have to become a privileged and not a right.  Unfortunately, effective gun control and the 2nd amendment are incompatible.   It's not going happen in my life time and probably not during yours.*


----------



## hunarcy

Flopper said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...no loopholes......you guys keep lying about that, but you are lying...there is no loophole....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Then how is it if I were a convicted felon or completely crazy I can go to ARMSLIST - Firearms Classifieds (and many others like it) RIGHT now and buy whatever implement of carnage my squirming brain desires from a private dealer without a background check.
> 
> Take your time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I may interject, you CANNOT purchase a handgun from someone from  who lives in another state unless you are the holder of a Federal Firearms license and follow all laws and regulations concerning the transfer of ownership required by the Federal government.   A person acquiring a long gun must do so through a licensed dealer. It can be a  licensed dealer in any state, but the transfer must comply with of the dealer and the purchaser's states.  Not all states allow private sales, and some have certain restrictions. For example, in California private sales must be completed through licensed firearm dealers. Connecticut requires the person making the transfer to get an authorization number before such sales can be completed, and forbids the transfer of long guns unless certain conditions are met.  In every state, if a seller has cause to believe that the purchaser would not be allowed to purchase a firearm legally, they are prohibited from selling the firearm.
> 
> Try to learn the law before you comment in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More Bullshit - California and Connecticut have very strict gun laws.  Most states do NOT
> 
> Semi-Automatic Weapons Without A Background Check Can Be Just A Click Away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....felons already know they can't buy, own or carry a gun, and we can arrests them under existing law.  Criminals do not use the internet to get their guns because they are afraid that a cop is on the other end of the line.....criminals get their guns from known criminal contacts who use straw buyers or steal their guns...
> 
> The internet lie from gun grabbers is simply used to manipulate uninformed people .....to give gun grabbers the power through votes to grab guns, based on the lie that criminals get their guns from the internet.
> 
> Mass shooters?  They don't need to use the internet because they can simply walk into a gun store and pass the current, federally mandated background checks...which means they will pass any background check for a private sale......
> 
> You guys have no idea what you are talking about......
> 
> The government tried to buy guns online....this is how it turned out....
> 
> 
> Report: Illegal gun sales tricky on 'Dark Web,' elusive on the surface
> 
> Between July 2015 and November 2017, the GAO recorded 79 attempts to buy firearms from private sellers online, according its report released Dec. 21. Only two proved successful — from dealers on the ‘Dark Web,’ a deeper layer of the internet accessed through specific software designed to increase anonymity. The untraceable nature of the Dark Web attracts a range of criminal activity, from drug dealing to firearms trafficking to child pornography.
> 
> -----
> 
> *The 72 potential sales initiated at firearm marketplaces on the surface web — the traditional internet accessed through web browsers like Google and FireFox — all fell through. *
> 
> Some 27 private sellers declined the transaction after the undercover agents disclosed their prohibited status and another 29 refused to ship across state lines. Five transactions failed because the involved website froze agents’ accounts and 11 more sellers ran scams on agents after learning of their desire to circumvent federally licensed firearms dealers.
> 
> “In two of these instances, we made a payment and never received the firearm or a refund,” the office said in the report. “In the remaining nine attempted scams, our agents determined that the seller may not be legitimate and therefore did not complete the purchase.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *IMHO, there is no half way measure to get guns out of the hands of the bad guys.  Gun ownership would have to become a privileged and not a right.  Unfortunately, effective gun control and the 2nd amendment are incompatible.   It's not going happen in my life time and probably not during yours.*
Click to expand...


Repeated from another thread just because it fits here:

For the last 55 years, the left has been passing "common sense gun regulations" and when they inevitably failed, they demanded more and more until finally, there are no "common sense gun regulations" left to pass so they demand that people who have done nothing wrong must give up their rights. And, when those steps fail, they will demand more and more draconian measures be passed until there's no freedom left for the American people. 

However, those leftists resist measures to deal with the true issue. It is not to their advantage to deal with the mentally ill in an effective way while protecting society from their illnesses as well. People who are truly mentally ill should be involuntarily committed and treated until they are able to live complete and productive lives where they will be no danger to themselves or others. Sadly, the Clintonian lefties don't see that as an option because it doesn't advance their agenda or give them more power over our lives. That's why I can't take their faux-outrage seriously. True progressives want to improve society, not control it.


----------



## Flopper

hunarcy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Then how is it if I were a convicted felon or completely crazy I can go to ARMSLIST - Firearms Classifieds (and many others like it) RIGHT now and buy whatever implement of carnage my squirming brain desires from a private dealer without a background check.
> 
> Take your time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I may interject, you CANNOT purchase a handgun from someone from  who lives in another state unless you are the holder of a Federal Firearms license and follow all laws and regulations concerning the transfer of ownership required by the Federal government.   A person acquiring a long gun must do so through a licensed dealer. It can be a  licensed dealer in any state, but the transfer must comply with of the dealer and the purchaser's states.  Not all states allow private sales, and some have certain restrictions. For example, in California private sales must be completed through licensed firearm dealers. Connecticut requires the person making the transfer to get an authorization number before such sales can be completed, and forbids the transfer of long guns unless certain conditions are met.  In every state, if a seller has cause to believe that the purchaser would not be allowed to purchase a firearm legally, they are prohibited from selling the firearm.
> 
> Try to learn the law before you comment in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More Bullshit - California and Connecticut have very strict gun laws.  Most states do NOT
> 
> Semi-Automatic Weapons Without A Background Check Can Be Just A Click Away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....felons already know they can't buy, own or carry a gun, and we can arrests them under existing law.  Criminals do not use the internet to get their guns because they are afraid that a cop is on the other end of the line.....criminals get their guns from known criminal contacts who use straw buyers or steal their guns...
> 
> The internet lie from gun grabbers is simply used to manipulate uninformed people .....to give gun grabbers the power through votes to grab guns, based on the lie that criminals get their guns from the internet.
> 
> Mass shooters?  They don't need to use the internet because they can simply walk into a gun store and pass the current, federally mandated background checks...which means they will pass any background check for a private sale......
> 
> You guys have no idea what you are talking about......
> 
> The government tried to buy guns online....this is how it turned out....
> 
> 
> Report: Illegal gun sales tricky on 'Dark Web,' elusive on the surface
> 
> Between July 2015 and November 2017, the GAO recorded 79 attempts to buy firearms from private sellers online, according its report released Dec. 21. Only two proved successful — from dealers on the ‘Dark Web,’ a deeper layer of the internet accessed through specific software designed to increase anonymity. The untraceable nature of the Dark Web attracts a range of criminal activity, from drug dealing to firearms trafficking to child pornography.
> 
> -----
> 
> *The 72 potential sales initiated at firearm marketplaces on the surface web — the traditional internet accessed through web browsers like Google and FireFox — all fell through. *
> 
> Some 27 private sellers declined the transaction after the undercover agents disclosed their prohibited status and another 29 refused to ship across state lines. Five transactions failed because the involved website froze agents’ accounts and 11 more sellers ran scams on agents after learning of their desire to circumvent federally licensed firearms dealers.
> 
> “In two of these instances, we made a payment and never received the firearm or a refund,” the office said in the report. “In the remaining nine attempted scams, our agents determined that the seller may not be legitimate and therefore did not complete the purchase.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *IMHO, there is no half way measure to get guns out of the hands of the bad guys.  Gun ownership would have to become a privileged and not a right.  Unfortunately, effective gun control and the 2nd amendment are incompatible.   It's not going happen in my life time and probably not during yours.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeated from another thread just because it fits here:
> 
> For the last 55 years, the left has been passing "common sense gun regulations" and when they inevitably failed, they demanded more and more until finally, there are no "common sense gun regulations" left to pass so they demand that people who have done nothing wrong must give up their rights. And, when those steps fail, they will demand more and more draconian measures be passed until there's no freedom left for the American people.
> 
> However, those leftists resist measures to deal with the true issue. It is not to their advantage to deal with the mentally ill in an effective way while protecting society from their illnesses as well. People who are truly mentally ill should be involuntarily committed and treated until they are able to live complete and productive lives where they will be no danger to themselves or others. Sadly, the Clintonian lefties don't see that as an option because it doesn't advance their agenda or give them more power over our lives. That's why I can't take their faux-outrage seriously. True progressives want to improve society, not control it.
Click to expand...

*A number of studies were done in the 70's and 80's that reach the conclusion that treating the mentally ill as outpatients would be more effective and save money over inpatient therapy.  So during the Reagan years mental hospitals across the country began closing.  This trend continued during the Clinton years.  The reasoning for this change was sound but there was one flaw.  Effective treatment of the mentally ill is very costly.  Medicaid which pays about 29% of the nation's mental health bill is critically under funding mental health and insurance companies are only slightly better.  As a result, we are putting some very sick people on the streets with inadequate treatment and we are seeing the results of it every day in the headlines.*


----------



## thanatos144

Flopper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I may interject, you CANNOT purchase a handgun from someone from  who lives in another state unless you are the holder of a Federal Firearms license and follow all laws and regulations concerning the transfer of ownership required by the Federal government.   A person acquiring a long gun must do so through a licensed dealer. It can be a  licensed dealer in any state, but the transfer must comply with of the dealer and the purchaser's states.  Not all states allow private sales, and some have certain restrictions. For example, in California private sales must be completed through licensed firearm dealers. Connecticut requires the person making the transfer to get an authorization number before such sales can be completed, and forbids the transfer of long guns unless certain conditions are met.  In every state, if a seller has cause to believe that the purchaser would not be allowed to purchase a firearm legally, they are prohibited from selling the firearm.
> 
> Try to learn the law before you comment in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Bullshit - California and Connecticut have very strict gun laws.  Most states do NOT
> 
> Semi-Automatic Weapons Without A Background Check Can Be Just A Click Away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....felons already know they can't buy, own or carry a gun, and we can arrests them under existing law.  Criminals do not use the internet to get their guns because they are afraid that a cop is on the other end of the line.....criminals get their guns from known criminal contacts who use straw buyers or steal their guns...
> 
> The internet lie from gun grabbers is simply used to manipulate uninformed people .....to give gun grabbers the power through votes to grab guns, based on the lie that criminals get their guns from the internet.
> 
> Mass shooters?  They don't need to use the internet because they can simply walk into a gun store and pass the current, federally mandated background checks...which means they will pass any background check for a private sale......
> 
> You guys have no idea what you are talking about......
> 
> The government tried to buy guns online....this is how it turned out....
> 
> 
> Report: Illegal gun sales tricky on 'Dark Web,' elusive on the surface
> 
> Between July 2015 and November 2017, the GAO recorded 79 attempts to buy firearms from private sellers online, according its report released Dec. 21. Only two proved successful — from dealers on the ‘Dark Web,’ a deeper layer of the internet accessed through specific software designed to increase anonymity. The untraceable nature of the Dark Web attracts a range of criminal activity, from drug dealing to firearms trafficking to child pornography.
> 
> -----
> 
> *The 72 potential sales initiated at firearm marketplaces on the surface web — the traditional internet accessed through web browsers like Google and FireFox — all fell through. *
> 
> Some 27 private sellers declined the transaction after the undercover agents disclosed their prohibited status and another 29 refused to ship across state lines. Five transactions failed because the involved website froze agents’ accounts and 11 more sellers ran scams on agents after learning of their desire to circumvent federally licensed firearms dealers.
> 
> “In two of these instances, we made a payment and never received the firearm or a refund,” the office said in the report. “In the remaining nine attempted scams, our agents determined that the seller may not be legitimate and therefore did not complete the purchase.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *IMHO, there is no half way measure to get guns out of the hands of the bad guys.  Gun ownership would have to become a privileged and not a right.  Unfortunately, effective gun control and the 2nd amendment are incompatible.   It's not going happen in my life time and probably not during yours.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeated from another thread just because it fits here:
> 
> For the last 55 years, the left has been passing "common sense gun regulations" and when they inevitably failed, they demanded more and more until finally, there are no "common sense gun regulations" left to pass so they demand that people who have done nothing wrong must give up their rights. And, when those steps fail, they will demand more and more draconian measures be passed until there's no freedom left for the American people.
> 
> However, those leftists resist measures to deal with the true issue. It is not to their advantage to deal with the mentally ill in an effective way while protecting society from their illnesses as well. People who are truly mentally ill should be involuntarily committed and treated until they are able to live complete and productive lives where they will be no danger to themselves or others. Sadly, the Clintonian lefties don't see that as an option because it doesn't advance their agenda or give them more power over our lives. That's why I can't take their faux-outrage seriously. True progressives want to improve society, not control it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *A number of studies were done in the 70's and 80's that reach the conclusion that treating the mentally ill as outpatients would be more effective and save money over inpatient therapy.  So during the Reagan years mental hospitals across the country began closing.  This trend continued during the Clinton years.  The reasoning for this change was sound but there was one flaw.  Effective treatment of the mentally ill is very costly.  Medicaid which pays about 29% of the nation's mental health bill is critically under funding mental health and insurance companies are only slightly better.  As a result, we are putting some very sick people on the streets with inadequate treatment and we are seeing the results of it every day in the headlines.*
Click to expand...

Thats what you get with a Democrat congress

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep hearing people say that the shooters aren't crazy or they don't "seem" crazy, but there are different levels of crazy.  Some people can hide their crazy quite well.  Psychopaths have been described as being some of the most charming and nicest of people who fit in well with their communities.  You don't have to be a blubbering tard to be crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a psychiatrist talking about this last night.  People who feel powerless, ignored, can get a great feeling of power from having a gun, and the idea of having the power of life and death in their hands.
> She said one thing everyone can do to help is, if you see a "loner," a kid who is alone at the lunch table or on the playground, try to find him a pal, a group he can be part of.  If shooting others is a way of proving "I'm powerful," help empower kids so they don't need to prove it like that.
> Unfortunately, there are a bunch of kids like that who get teased, rejected or just plain ignored.  Cruz was a trouble maker for years, so maybe he was being ignored for good reason, but it's a suggestion.
Click to expand...


Yes, there are a bunch of kids who get teased, ignored or bullied and would NOT shoot and kill anyone.  And bullying isn't something NEW!  Obviously, there is a deeper problem here!


----------



## DrLove

Flopper said:


> *A number of studies were done in the 70's and 80's that reach the conclusion that treating the mentally ill as outpatients would be more effective and save money over inpatient therapy.  So during the Reagan years mental hospitals across the country began closing.  This trend continued during the Clinton years.  The reasoning for this change was sound but there was one flaw.  Effective treatment of the mentally ill is very costly.  Medicaid which pays about 29% of the nation's mental health bill is critically under funding mental health and insurance companies are only slightly better.  As a result, we are putting some very sick people on the streets with inadequate treatment and we are seeing the results of it every day in the headlines.*



Ahhh money .. we need to be able to have the worst of these folks behind a wall or fence weaving baskets and listening to chirping birds for a while, but there is none at this point. Seems that Sessions is hellbent on building more prisons to house pot smokers and trillions more went to the military and tax cuts for the Trump Kids.

I know you to be correct on the slow closure of mental facilities since Reagan having seen it firsthand. Out of college I went to work as a supervisor at a home for mentally challenged, often parentless kids. It closed not long after in the late-80s. I've often wondered what's happened to those kids since.

Guess I should wonder no more


----------



## 2aguy

Flopper said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...no loopholes......you guys keep lying about that, but you are lying...there is no loophole....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Then how is it if I were a convicted felon or completely crazy I can go to ARMSLIST - Firearms Classifieds (and many others like it) RIGHT now and buy whatever implement of carnage my squirming brain desires from a private dealer without a background check.
> 
> Take your time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I may interject, you CANNOT purchase a handgun from someone from  who lives in another state unless you are the holder of a Federal Firearms license and follow all laws and regulations concerning the transfer of ownership required by the Federal government.   A person acquiring a long gun must do so through a licensed dealer. It can be a  licensed dealer in any state, but the transfer must comply with of the dealer and the purchaser's states.  Not all states allow private sales, and some have certain restrictions. For example, in California private sales must be completed through licensed firearm dealers. Connecticut requires the person making the transfer to get an authorization number before such sales can be completed, and forbids the transfer of long guns unless certain conditions are met.  In every state, if a seller has cause to believe that the purchaser would not be allowed to purchase a firearm legally, they are prohibited from selling the firearm.
> 
> Try to learn the law before you comment in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More Bullshit - California and Connecticut have very strict gun laws.  Most states do NOT
> 
> Semi-Automatic Weapons Without A Background Check Can Be Just A Click Away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....felons already know they can't buy, own or carry a gun, and we can arrests them under existing law.  Criminals do not use the internet to get their guns because they are afraid that a cop is on the other end of the line.....criminals get their guns from known criminal contacts who use straw buyers or steal their guns...
> 
> The internet lie from gun grabbers is simply used to manipulate uninformed people .....to give gun grabbers the power through votes to grab guns, based on the lie that criminals get their guns from the internet.
> 
> Mass shooters?  They don't need to use the internet because they can simply walk into a gun store and pass the current, federally mandated background checks...which means they will pass any background check for a private sale......
> 
> You guys have no idea what you are talking about......
> 
> The government tried to buy guns online....this is how it turned out....
> 
> 
> Report: Illegal gun sales tricky on 'Dark Web,' elusive on the surface
> 
> Between July 2015 and November 2017, the GAO recorded 79 attempts to buy firearms from private sellers online, according its report released Dec. 21. Only two proved successful — from dealers on the ‘Dark Web,’ a deeper layer of the internet accessed through specific software designed to increase anonymity. The untraceable nature of the Dark Web attracts a range of criminal activity, from drug dealing to firearms trafficking to child pornography.
> 
> -----
> 
> *The 72 potential sales initiated at firearm marketplaces on the surface web — the traditional internet accessed through web browsers like Google and FireFox — all fell through. *
> 
> Some 27 private sellers declined the transaction after the undercover agents disclosed their prohibited status and another 29 refused to ship across state lines. Five transactions failed because the involved website froze agents’ accounts and 11 more sellers ran scams on agents after learning of their desire to circumvent federally licensed firearms dealers.
> 
> “In two of these instances, we made a payment and never received the firearm or a refund,” the office said in the report. “In the remaining nine attempted scams, our agents determined that the seller may not be legitimate and therefore did not complete the purchase.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *IMHO, there is no half way measure to get guns out of the hands of the bad guys.  Gun ownership would have to become a privileged and not a right.  Unfortunately, effective gun control and the 2nd amendment are incompatible.   It's not going happen in my life time and probably not during yours.*
Click to expand...



You are wrong.....the best method is to simply lock up gun criminals when they use guns for crime.  The people who commit murder, 90% of them have long histories of crime and violence, most of the time they have weapons convictions in their record, the guy who murdered the police officer here in Chicago last week was a convicted with felonies 4 times, with weapons crimes as part of those felonies...he was released after 16 years in prison......


Also....felons who are prohibited from buying, owning or carrying guns would also get a 30 year sentence.  This would keep gang bangers from running around the cities with guns......the major problem for murder in these cities as these gang member shoot at each other over drug turf and social media insults...

That is the way Japan stopped the Yakuza from using guns and grenades against each other...it stopped the latest outbreak of violence there from turning into a shootout......


The most effective gun control would be a 30 year sentence for committing a crime with a gun...real crimes, rape, robbery and murder, not the bullshit ones they use to attack law abiding gun owners.  This would put the criminals who will actually murder people in jail where they can't commit murder, and the smart criminals will stop carrying and using guns...

The 30 year sentence would actually work.....and it has the added benefit of leaving normal, law abiding gun owners alone....it also doesn't require new gun laws, new background checks, gun registration or any other of the pointless baby steps to gun banning and confiscation.

Gun control is not incompatible with the 2nd Amendment....you just have to realize that what works is Criminal Control.....but you don't want that.....you want gun control....gun banning......that is why nothing you suggest will work...you aren't addressing the actual problem.


----------



## 2aguy

Flopper said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is hardly any support for school staff carrying guns in the schools. 60% of gun owners oppose school staff carrying guns. Polls show 60% to 80% of the public oppose staff carrying guns. Hell, even Trump opposes it. So it seems very unlikely that it's going happen on a national scale.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that the teachers don't WANT to carry guns.  That's what the gun nuts never seem to get through their thick skulls: people can already carry gunss, if they want to do so.  More people aren't armed because THEY DO NOT WANT TO BE ARMED.
> 
> A child should be able to understand this.  gun nuts?  not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Y*es, gun nuts envision a world full of Rambo characters who possess the skill, experience, and will needed to save the children from the mad killer, but the real world is much different.  The most likely place for any gun at school is locked away in a safe, unloaded so no child can gets his hands on it.
> *
> 
> *School shootings like the one in Florida are rare.  Over the last 30 years, there have been 31 school mass shootings in the 150,000+ schools in the US.   Over 99.99% of all teachers are not likely to a have a mass shooting in their school in a lifetime of teaching.  What is common is kids bringing guns and knifes to school, threatening students and staff, nonlethal attacks on students and staff, sexual attacks and molestation.  In most cases, lethal weapons in hands of school personnel are not required and could well turn the situation into a tragedy.*
> *Bringing a firearm to work creates a considerably liability issue both for the employee and the employer and this is even more so in a school environment.  A school staff member using a weapon in a clear case of self defense is one thing but tracking down and killing a student goes well beyond the job description.*
> *Lastly, when teachers and staff members take on the job of law enforcement by carrying weapons, they themselves become targets.  *
Click to expand...



And yet....there are already schools who allow their teachers and staff to carry their legal guns into their schools....you mean except for all of those people and those real world examples. 

And again.....you hate guns...so you don't understand why removing gun free zones would end the school shooting problem......it isn't that that staff has to engage the shooter.....the mere fact that the shooter may encounter one or more armed staff makes them choose a different target.

You ignore the research, you talk out of your ass.......the shooters who have been captured state they chose gun free zones....the shooters who died left notes where they stated they chose gun free zones........

You don't like guns so you close your mind to the actual dynamics involved....


----------



## 2aguy

Faun said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cars aren’t made to kill — guns are.
Click to expand...



No....gun were created to keep the owner alive.....and most of the time the gun is never fired to achieve that end.  Cops rarely even draw their guns....yet they keep the peace.  Soldiers rarely fire their guns...yet they keep us safe....

Of the 1,500,000 defensive gun uses each year in this country ( from research done by the bill clinton Department of Justice on gun self defense and supported by follow up research by obama's Centers for Disease Control)  Law abiding gun owners only had to shoot and kill around 238 criminals....the rest of the time the criminals just ran away in the face of a gun owning victim, were held by the victim at gun point till the police arrived, or were shot and simply wounded...which still took them off the streets.

You don't have any idea what you are talking about.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Faun said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cars aren’t made to kill — guns are.
Click to expand...

You were saying?


----------



## harmonica

..the couple that took him in said they had no idea he was like this
..this is *irrefutable *proof that people do not think realistically/reality/etc --
..EVERY parent should think that their kid could possibly do something evil like this/do evil
..after Sandy Hook, Columbine, Kentucky, ......this is just the mass murders...there are many other teens who have murdered school mates

many professional security/CIA/FBI/etc are sometimes in fairytale land where they are not thinking ''security/awareness/etc
not to get off topic--but these are examples of ''professionals'' who are not thinking reality/security/awareness/etc
William Buckley
William Francis Buckley - Wikipedia
Camp Chapman
Camp Chapman attack - Wikipedia


----------



## Faun

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cars aren’t made to kill — guns are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....gun were created to keep the owner alive.....and most of the time the gun is never fired to achieve that end.  Cops rarely even draw their guns....yet they keep the peace.  Soldiers rarely fire their guns...yet they keep us safe....
> 
> Of the 1,500,000 defensive gun uses each year in this country ( from research done by the bill clinton Department of Justice on gun self defense and supported by follow up research by obama's Centers for Disease Control)  Law abiding gun owners only had to shoot and kill around 238 criminals....the rest of the time the criminals just ran away in the face of a gun owning victim, were held by the victim at gun point till the police arrived, or were shot and simply wounded...which still took them off the streets.
> 
> You don't have any idea what you are talking about.
Click to expand...

Guns are made there kill. You’re an idiot to believe otherwise. And I never limited that to humans. Whether it is to kill an animal for food or sport; or to kill other humans in war, or in a crime, or in self defense — guns are made to kill.


----------



## 2aguy

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cars aren’t made to kill — guns are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....gun were created to keep the owner alive.....and most of the time the gun is never fired to achieve that end.  Cops rarely even draw their guns....yet they keep the peace.  Soldiers rarely fire their guns...yet they keep us safe....
> 
> Of the 1,500,000 defensive gun uses each year in this country ( from research done by the bill clinton Department of Justice on gun self defense and supported by follow up research by obama's Centers for Disease Control)  Law abiding gun owners only had to shoot and kill around 238 criminals....the rest of the time the criminals just ran away in the face of a gun owning victim, were held by the victim at gun point till the police arrived, or were shot and simply wounded...which still took them off the streets.
> 
> You don't have any idea what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns are made there kill. You’re an idiot to believe otherwise. And I never limited that to humans. Weather it is to kill an animal for food or sport; or to kill other humans in war, or in a crime, or in self defense — guns are made to kill.
Click to expand...


Oh....you didn't understand the truth that I posted.....here it is again...try to sound out the words, it may help you understand what you are reading...

No....gun were created to keep the owner alive.....and most of the time the gun is never fired to achieve that end.  Cops rarely even draw their guns....yet they keep the peace.  Soldiers rarely fire their guns...yet they keep us safe....

Of the 1,500,000 defensive gun uses each year in this country ( from research done by the bill clinton Department of Justice on gun self defense and supported by follow up research by obama's Centers for Disease Control)  Law abiding gun owners only had to shoot and kill around 238 criminals....the rest of the time the criminals just ran away in the face of a gun owning victim, were held by the victim at gun point till the police arrived, or were shot and simply wounded...which still took them off the streets.


----------



## Faun

TemplarKormac said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cars aren’t made to kill — guns are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were saying?
Click to expand...

Are you claiming that vehicle is used to kill or the gun perched on top is?


----------



## 2aguy

Faun said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cars aren’t made to kill — guns are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were saying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you claiming that vehicle is used to kill or the gun perched on top is?
Click to expand...



Of the two....vehicles kill more people in the United States than guns do...


----------



## Faun

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cars aren’t made to kill — guns are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....gun were created to keep the owner alive.....and most of the time the gun is never fired to achieve that end.  Cops rarely even draw their guns....yet they keep the peace.  Soldiers rarely fire their guns...yet they keep us safe....
> 
> Of the 1,500,000 defensive gun uses each year in this country ( from research done by the bill clinton Department of Justice on gun self defense and supported by follow up research by obama's Centers for Disease Control)  Law abiding gun owners only had to shoot and kill around 238 criminals....the rest of the time the criminals just ran away in the face of a gun owning victim, were held by the victim at gun point till the police arrived, or were shot and simply wounded...which still took them off the streets.
> 
> You don't have any idea what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns are made there kill. You’re an idiot to believe otherwise. And I never limited that to humans. Weather it is to kill an animal for food or sport; or to kill other humans in war, or in a crime, or in self defense — guns are made to kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh....you didn't understand the truth that I posted.....here it is again...try to sound out the words, it may help you understand what you are reading...
> 
> No....gun were created to keep the owner alive.....and most of the time the gun is never fired to achieve that end.  Cops rarely even draw their guns....yet they keep the peace.  Soldiers rarely fire their guns...yet they keep us safe....
> 
> Of the 1,500,000 defensive gun uses each year in this country ( from research done by the bill clinton Department of Justice on gun self defense and supported by follow up research by obama's Centers for Disease Control)  Law abiding gun owners only had to shoot and kill around 238 criminals....the rest of the time the criminals just ran away in the face of a gun owning victim, were held by the victim at gun point till the police arrived, or were shot and simply wounded...which still took them off the streets.
Click to expand...

Moron... if guns weren’t made to kill, they wouldn’t be used for self defense, shooting animals for food/sport, or to kill the enemy in war.


----------



## 2aguy

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cars aren’t made to kill — guns are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....gun were created to keep the owner alive.....and most of the time the gun is never fired to achieve that end.  Cops rarely even draw their guns....yet they keep the peace.  Soldiers rarely fire their guns...yet they keep us safe....
> 
> Of the 1,500,000 defensive gun uses each year in this country ( from research done by the bill clinton Department of Justice on gun self defense and supported by follow up research by obama's Centers for Disease Control)  Law abiding gun owners only had to shoot and kill around 238 criminals....the rest of the time the criminals just ran away in the face of a gun owning victim, were held by the victim at gun point till the police arrived, or were shot and simply wounded...which still took them off the streets.
> 
> You don't have any idea what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns are made there kill. You’re an idiot to believe otherwise. And I never limited that to humans. Weather it is to kill an animal for food or sport; or to kill other humans in war, or in a crime, or in self defense — guns are made to kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh....you didn't understand the truth that I posted.....here it is again...try to sound out the words, it may help you understand what you are reading...
> 
> No....gun were created to keep the owner alive.....and most of the time the gun is never fired to achieve that end.  Cops rarely even draw their guns....yet they keep the peace.  Soldiers rarely fire their guns...yet they keep us safe....
> 
> Of the 1,500,000 defensive gun uses each year in this country ( from research done by the bill clinton Department of Justice on gun self defense and supported by follow up research by obama's Centers for Disease Control)  Law abiding gun owners only had to shoot and kill around 238 criminals....the rest of the time the criminals just ran away in the face of a gun owning victim, were held by the victim at gun point till the police arrived, or were shot and simply wounded...which still took them off the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron... if guns weren’t made to kill, they wouldn’t be used for self defense, shooting animals for food/sport, or to kill the enemy in war.
Click to expand...



Guns were made to keep the owner alive.....and they do that, most of the time, without being fired at all....


----------



## Faun

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cars aren’t made to kill — guns are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were saying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you claiming that vehicle is used to kill or the gun perched on top is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of the two....vehicles kill more people in the United States than guns do...
Click to expand...

Moron... almost everyone killed by a car was the result of an accident. Whereas almost everyone killed by a gun was intentional.

You really do have shit for brains.


----------



## Faun

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cars aren’t made to kill — guns are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No....gun were created to keep the owner alive.....and most of the time the gun is never fired to achieve that end.  Cops rarely even draw their guns....yet they keep the peace.  Soldiers rarely fire their guns...yet they keep us safe....
> 
> Of the 1,500,000 defensive gun uses each year in this country ( from research done by the bill clinton Department of Justice on gun self defense and supported by follow up research by obama's Centers for Disease Control)  Law abiding gun owners only had to shoot and kill around 238 criminals....the rest of the time the criminals just ran away in the face of a gun owning victim, were held by the victim at gun point till the police arrived, or were shot and simply wounded...which still took them off the streets.
> 
> You don't have any idea what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guns are made there kill. You’re an idiot to believe otherwise. And I never limited that to humans. Weather it is to kill an animal for food or sport; or to kill other humans in war, or in a crime, or in self defense — guns are made to kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh....you didn't understand the truth that I posted.....here it is again...try to sound out the words, it may help you understand what you are reading...
> 
> No....gun were created to keep the owner alive.....and most of the time the gun is never fired to achieve that end.  Cops rarely even draw their guns....yet they keep the peace.  Soldiers rarely fire their guns...yet they keep us safe....
> 
> Of the 1,500,000 defensive gun uses each year in this country ( from research done by the bill clinton Department of Justice on gun self defense and supported by follow up research by obama's Centers for Disease Control)  Law abiding gun owners only had to shoot and kill around 238 criminals....the rest of the time the criminals just ran away in the face of a gun owning victim, were held by the victim at gun point till the police arrived, or were shot and simply wounded...which still took them off the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron... if guns weren’t made to kill, they wouldn’t be used for self defense, shooting animals for food/sport, or to kill the enemy in war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guns were made to keep the owner alive.....and they do that, most of the time, without being fired at all....
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Look at the ^^^ idiot ^^^ who says the gun in this photo was made to keep the shooter alive...


----------



## TemplarKormac

Faun said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cars aren’t made to kill — guns are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were saying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you claiming that vehicle is used to kill or the gun perched on top is?
Click to expand...


Given that it is a military vehicle... both. And without the men inside or on top, the gun nor the vehicle can kill anything. So, if we take your logic into account that "guns are made to kill" then they can't kill anyone without someone using them to that effect.

I'm wondering if astronomers should stop looking at neutron stars as the densest objects in the universe and observe liberals like you instead. You're like a millisecond pulsar, spinning everything thousands of times per millisecond, until you spin yourself into utter oblivion.


----------



## 2aguy

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No....gun were created to keep the owner alive.....and most of the time the gun is never fired to achieve that end.  Cops rarely even draw their guns....yet they keep the peace.  Soldiers rarely fire their guns...yet they keep us safe....
> 
> Of the 1,500,000 defensive gun uses each year in this country ( from research done by the bill clinton Department of Justice on gun self defense and supported by follow up research by obama's Centers for Disease Control)  Law abiding gun owners only had to shoot and kill around 238 criminals....the rest of the time the criminals just ran away in the face of a gun owning victim, were held by the victim at gun point till the police arrived, or were shot and simply wounded...which still took them off the streets.
> 
> You don't have any idea what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are made there kill. You’re an idiot to believe otherwise. And I never limited that to humans. Weather it is to kill an animal for food or sport; or to kill other humans in war, or in a crime, or in self defense — guns are made to kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh....you didn't understand the truth that I posted.....here it is again...try to sound out the words, it may help you understand what you are reading...
> 
> No....gun were created to keep the owner alive.....and most of the time the gun is never fired to achieve that end.  Cops rarely even draw their guns....yet they keep the peace.  Soldiers rarely fire their guns...yet they keep us safe....
> 
> Of the 1,500,000 defensive gun uses each year in this country ( from research done by the bill clinton Department of Justice on gun self defense and supported by follow up research by obama's Centers for Disease Control)  Law abiding gun owners only had to shoot and kill around 238 criminals....the rest of the time the criminals just ran away in the face of a gun owning victim, were held by the victim at gun point till the police arrived, or were shot and simply wounded...which still took them off the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron... if guns weren’t made to kill, they wouldn’t be used for self defense, shooting animals for food/sport, or to kill the enemy in war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guns were made to keep the owner alive.....and they do that, most of the time, without being fired at all....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Look at the ^^^ idiot ^^^ who says the gun in this photo was made to keep the shooter alive...
Click to expand...



Moron......if he eats the duck, he stays alive.......moron.

And as to human attackers....most of the time the mere presence of the gun will keep him alive without having to shoot anyone....

Doofus....


----------



## 2aguy

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cars aren’t made to kill — guns are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were saying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you claiming that vehicle is used to kill or the gun perched on top is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of the two....vehicles kill more people in the United States than guns do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron... almost everyone killed by a car was the result of an accident. Whereas almost everyone killed by a gun was intentional.
> 
> You really do have shit for brains.
Click to expand...



Wrong....the fact that accidents in cars out number intentional murder, shows that cars are more dangerous than guns.....35,000 accidents vs 11,004 gun murders in 2016 ( according to FBI homicide stats)....of those gun murders , 70-80% of the victims were criminals engaged in crime murdered by other criminals...

comparing accidental death to accidental death.....you know, apples to apples....cars are more dangerous than guns....

2016...

Fatal Injury Data | WISQARS | Injury Center | CDC

*2016*

*Gun.....495

Car.......38,748*

poisoning......58,335

falling.......34,673

suffocation...6,610

drowning......3,786


----------



## TemplarKormac

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are made there kill. You’re an idiot to believe otherwise. And I never limited that to humans. Weather it is to kill an animal for food or sport; or to kill other humans in war, or in a crime, or in self defense — guns are made to kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....you didn't understand the truth that I posted.....here it is again...try to sound out the words, it may help you understand what you are reading...
> 
> No....gun were created to keep the owner alive.....and most of the time the gun is never fired to achieve that end.  Cops rarely even draw their guns....yet they keep the peace.  Soldiers rarely fire their guns...yet they keep us safe....
> 
> Of the 1,500,000 defensive gun uses each year in this country ( from research done by the bill clinton Department of Justice on gun self defense and supported by follow up research by obama's Centers for Disease Control)  Law abiding gun owners only had to shoot and kill around 238 criminals....the rest of the time the criminals just ran away in the face of a gun owning victim, were held by the victim at gun point till the police arrived, or were shot and simply wounded...which still took them off the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron... if guns weren’t made to kill, they wouldn’t be used for self defense, shooting animals for food/sport, or to kill the enemy in war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guns were made to keep the owner alive.....and they do that, most of the time, without being fired at all....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Look at the ^^^ idiot ^^^ who says the gun in this photo was made to keep the shooter alive...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron......if he eats the duck, he stays alive.......moron.
> 
> And as to human attackers....most of the time the mere presence of the gun will keep him alive without having to shoot anyone....
> 
> Doofus....
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are made there kill. You’re an idiot to believe otherwise. And I never limited that to humans. Weather it is to kill an animal for food or sport; or to kill other humans in war, or in a crime, or in self defense — guns are made to kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....you didn't understand the truth that I posted.....here it is again...try to sound out the words, it may help you understand what you are reading...
> 
> No....gun were created to keep the owner alive.....and most of the time the gun is never fired to achieve that end.  Cops rarely even draw their guns....yet they keep the peace.  Soldiers rarely fire their guns...yet they keep us safe....
> 
> Of the 1,500,000 defensive gun uses each year in this country ( from research done by the bill clinton Department of Justice on gun self defense and supported by follow up research by obama's Centers for Disease Control)  Law abiding gun owners only had to shoot and kill around 238 criminals....the rest of the time the criminals just ran away in the face of a gun owning victim, were held by the victim at gun point till the police arrived, or were shot and simply wounded...which still took them off the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron... if guns weren’t made to kill, they wouldn’t be used for self defense, shooting animals for food/sport, or to kill the enemy in war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guns were made to keep the owner alive.....and they do that, most of the time, without being fired at all....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Look at the ^^^ idiot ^^^ who says the gun in this photo was made to keep the shooter alive...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron......if he eats the duck, he stays alive.......moron.
> 
> And as to human attackers....most of the time the mere presence of the gun will keep him alive without having to shoot anyone....
> 
> Doofus....
Click to expand...

Moron... he doesn’t have to eat the duck to stay alive.


----------



## Faun

2aguy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cars aren’t made to kill — guns are.
> 
> 
> 
> You were saying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you claiming that vehicle is used to kill or the gun perched on top is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of the two....vehicles kill more people in the United States than guns do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron... almost everyone killed by a car was the result of an accident. Whereas almost everyone killed by a gun was intentional.
> 
> You really do have shit for brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....the fact that accidents in cars out number intentional murder, shows that cars are more dangerous than guns.....35,000 accidents vs 11,004 gun murders in 2016 ( according to FBI homicide stats)....of those gun murders , 70-80% of the victims were criminals engaged in crime murdered by other criminals...
> 
> comparing accidental death to accidental death.....you know, apples to apples....cars are more dangerous than guns....
> 
> 2016...
> 
> Fatal Injury Data | WISQARS | Injury Center | CDC
> 
> *2016*
> 
> *Gun.....495
> 
> Car.......38,748*
> 
> poisoning......58,335
> 
> falling.......34,673
> 
> suffocation...6,610
> 
> drowning......3,786
Click to expand...

Intentional deaths by gun in 2016 was over 38,000.


----------



## depotoo

Video showing him fighting in Sept, 2016 at school.  He was suspended for 2 days.


----------



## depotoo

The last critically injured Parkland shooting patient has improved, hospital says


----------



## depotoo

Nikolas Cruz was investigated after cutting himself on Snapchat, state report shows
From the article-

*DCF investigation*
The DCF investigation came four days after Cruz’s 18th birthday, meaning he could legally purchase a rifle.

“Mr. Cruz has fresh cuts on both his arms. Mr. Cruz stated he plans to go out and buy a gun. It is unknown what he is buying the gun for,” the DCF report reads.
Cruz came under DCF’s supervision and care because he was classified as a vulnerable adult due to mental illness.

“[Cruz’s] final level of risk is low as [he] resides with his mother, attends school and receives counseling through Henderson,” the DCF investigator wrote.


----------



## depotoo

So many failed the students at this school.


----------



## hunarcy

Flopper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I may interject, you CANNOT purchase a handgun from someone from  who lives in another state unless you are the holder of a Federal Firearms license and follow all laws and regulations concerning the transfer of ownership required by the Federal government.   A person acquiring a long gun must do so through a licensed dealer. It can be a  licensed dealer in any state, but the transfer must comply with of the dealer and the purchaser's states.  Not all states allow private sales, and some have certain restrictions. For example, in California private sales must be completed through licensed firearm dealers. Connecticut requires the person making the transfer to get an authorization number before such sales can be completed, and forbids the transfer of long guns unless certain conditions are met.  In every state, if a seller has cause to believe that the purchaser would not be allowed to purchase a firearm legally, they are prohibited from selling the firearm.
> 
> Try to learn the law before you comment in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Bullshit - California and Connecticut have very strict gun laws.  Most states do NOT
> 
> Semi-Automatic Weapons Without A Background Check Can Be Just A Click Away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....felons already know they can't buy, own or carry a gun, and we can arrests them under existing law.  Criminals do not use the internet to get their guns because they are afraid that a cop is on the other end of the line.....criminals get their guns from known criminal contacts who use straw buyers or steal their guns...
> 
> The internet lie from gun grabbers is simply used to manipulate uninformed people .....to give gun grabbers the power through votes to grab guns, based on the lie that criminals get their guns from the internet.
> 
> Mass shooters?  They don't need to use the internet because they can simply walk into a gun store and pass the current, federally mandated background checks...which means they will pass any background check for a private sale......
> 
> You guys have no idea what you are talking about......
> 
> The government tried to buy guns online....this is how it turned out....
> 
> 
> Report: Illegal gun sales tricky on 'Dark Web,' elusive on the surface
> 
> Between July 2015 and November 2017, the GAO recorded 79 attempts to buy firearms from private sellers online, according its report released Dec. 21. Only two proved successful — from dealers on the ‘Dark Web,’ a deeper layer of the internet accessed through specific software designed to increase anonymity. The untraceable nature of the Dark Web attracts a range of criminal activity, from drug dealing to firearms trafficking to child pornography.
> 
> -----
> 
> *The 72 potential sales initiated at firearm marketplaces on the surface web — the traditional internet accessed through web browsers like Google and FireFox — all fell through. *
> 
> Some 27 private sellers declined the transaction after the undercover agents disclosed their prohibited status and another 29 refused to ship across state lines. Five transactions failed because the involved website froze agents’ accounts and 11 more sellers ran scams on agents after learning of their desire to circumvent federally licensed firearms dealers.
> 
> “In two of these instances, we made a payment and never received the firearm or a refund,” the office said in the report. “In the remaining nine attempted scams, our agents determined that the seller may not be legitimate and therefore did not complete the purchase.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *IMHO, there is no half way measure to get guns out of the hands of the bad guys.  Gun ownership would have to become a privileged and not a right.  Unfortunately, effective gun control and the 2nd amendment are incompatible.   It's not going happen in my life time and probably not during yours.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Repeated from another thread just because it fits here:
> 
> For the last 55 years, the left has been passing "common sense gun regulations" and when they inevitably failed, they demanded more and more until finally, there are no "common sense gun regulations" left to pass so they demand that people who have done nothing wrong must give up their rights. And, when those steps fail, they will demand more and more draconian measures be passed until there's no freedom left for the American people.
> 
> However, those leftists resist measures to deal with the true issue. It is not to their advantage to deal with the mentally ill in an effective way while protecting society from their illnesses as well. People who are truly mentally ill should be involuntarily committed and treated until they are able to live complete and productive lives where they will be no danger to themselves or others. Sadly, the Clintonian lefties don't see that as an option because it doesn't advance their agenda or give them more power over our lives. That's why I can't take their faux-outrage seriously. True progressives want to improve society, not control it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *A number of studies were done in the 70's and 80's that reach the conclusion that treating the mentally ill as outpatients would be more effective and save money over inpatient therapy.  So during the Reagan years mental hospitals across the country began closing.  This trend continued during the Clinton years.  The reasoning for this change was sound but there was one flaw.  Effective treatment of the mentally ill is very costly.  Medicaid which pays about 29% of the nation's mental health bill is critically under funding mental health and insurance companies are only slightly better.  As a result, we are putting some very sick people on the streets with inadequate treatment and we are seeing the results of it every day in the headlines.*
Click to expand...


And I would counter that the results of school shootings and other mass shootings show the cost of not committing the mentally ill until they are not a danger to themselves or other people is much more costly.  Very sick people should NOT be on the streets.


----------



## depotoo

According to the Sun Sentinel, he had been disciplined since middle school at least 40 different times.  Police called to his home over 30 times.


----------



## ABikerSailor

depotoo said:


> According to the Sun Sentinel, he had been disciplined since middle school at least 40 different times.  Police called to his home over 30 times.



He was also expelled from the school last year.  On an interview with the foster parents, they said that one of the rules he had to comply with was that he had to attend school and get a job. 

Maybe he snapped because he got kicked out of school, and that could have affected his life at home?


----------



## depotoo

ABikerSailor said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Sun Sentinel, he had been disciplined since middle school at least 40 different times.  Police called to his home over 30 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was also expelled from the school last year.
Click to expand...

Yep, and then allowed to enroll into the same school districts adult education program.


----------



## beagle9

Faun said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No....gun were created to keep the owner alive.....and most of the time the gun is never fired to achieve that end.  Cops rarely even draw their guns....yet they keep the peace.  Soldiers rarely fire their guns...yet they keep us safe....
> 
> Of the 1,500,000 defensive gun uses each year in this country ( from research done by the bill clinton Department of Justice on gun self defense and supported by follow up research by obama's Centers for Disease Control)  Law abiding gun owners only had to shoot and kill around 238 criminals....the rest of the time the criminals just ran away in the face of a gun owning victim, were held by the victim at gun point till the police arrived, or were shot and simply wounded...which still took them off the streets.
> 
> You don't have any idea what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are made there kill. You’re an idiot to believe otherwise. And I never limited that to humans. Weather it is to kill an animal for food or sport; or to kill other humans in war, or in a crime, or in self defense — guns are made to kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh....you didn't understand the truth that I posted.....here it is again...try to sound out the words, it may help you understand what you are reading...
> 
> No....gun were created to keep the owner alive.....and most of the time the gun is never fired to achieve that end.  Cops rarely even draw their guns....yet they keep the peace.  Soldiers rarely fire their guns...yet they keep us safe....
> 
> Of the 1,500,000 defensive gun uses each year in this country ( from research done by the bill clinton Department of Justice on gun self defense and supported by follow up research by obama's Centers for Disease Control)  Law abiding gun owners only had to shoot and kill around 238 criminals....the rest of the time the criminals just ran away in the face of a gun owning victim, were held by the victim at gun point till the police arrived, or were shot and simply wounded...which still took them off the streets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron... if guns weren’t made to kill, they wouldn’t be used for self defense, shooting animals for food/sport, or to kill the enemy in war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guns were made to keep the owner alive.....and they do that, most of the time, without being fired at all....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Look at the ^^^ idiot ^^^ who says the gun in this photo was made to keep the shooter alive...
Click to expand...

 Now show the thieves (for example) a gang of thieves breaking into your families home at 3:00 AM trying to rob you and your family.  You hear something, but it's to late to call 9-11, they are inside and gaining on your families safe space fast, you get to your AR-15, unlock it from your gun safe, place a full clip in it, tell your wife & kids to be super quite, and dial 9-11 on silent. They breach, you open up before they reach your family killing 3 and badly wounding one. It's ended.

The law comes, they assess the situation, they ask if everyone is ok ? The ambulance comes, and takes the wounded thief to the hospital.  They find that the thieves we're also armed with knives, and some rope. Just imagine the carnage they may have done.

These kinds of stories are common through out the world.

This is the real world we live in, not a world where the glass is half full.


----------



## beagle9

You know what people, there is a huge influence not only on kids in America, but upon adults in America as well....  It exist in (I'd say) every house hold in America.  

If you guessed the TV in which still wins the top influential award in the household, then you guessed right.  Now who controls the content that comes into your home through that platform ??? State and local has a small influence involved, but the main controlling influence is still Hollywood.  This nation needs to first identify the threat to their families and especially to the children by calling Hollywood out on their glorification of evilness in which lay heavily within the content of their programming.. This nation must fight to rid this nation of the evil influences that has since taken the high ground in Hollywood over time. 

The proof is right there in front of you people, so why the ignoring of it until mindless monsters or misguided people with misguided thinking evolves ???????


----------



## ABikerSailor

beagle9 said:


> You know what people, there is a huge influence not only on kids in America, but upon adults in America as well....  It exist in (I'd say) every house hold in America.
> 
> If you guessed the TV in which still wins the top influential award in the household, then you guessed right.  Now who controls the content that comes into your home through that platform ??? State and local has a small influence involved, but the main controlling influence is still Hollywood.  This nation needs to first identify the threat to their families and especially to the children by calling Hollywood out on their glorification of evilness in which lay heavily within the content of their programming.. This nation must fight to rid this nation of the evil influences that has since taken the high ground in Hollywood over time.
> 
> The proof is right there in front of you people, so why the ignoring of it until mindless monsters or misguided people with misguided thinking evolves ???????



So what does that make Trump?  His popularity came from him being on the television for 9 years on his "reality" show.  How evil was his programming?  

And, the fact that Trump got elected is proof that people are misguided.


----------



## Rustic

ABikerSailor said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what people, there is a huge influence not only on kids in America, but upon adults in America as well....  It exist in (I'd say) every house hold in America.
> 
> If you guessed the TV in which still wins the top influential award in the household, then you guessed right.  Now who controls the content that comes into your home through that platform ??? State and local has a small influence involved, but the main controlling influence is still Hollywood.  This nation needs to first identify the threat to their families and especially to the children by calling Hollywood out on their glorification of evilness in which lay heavily within the content of their programming.. This nation must fight to rid this nation of the evil influences that has since taken the high ground in Hollywood over time.
> 
> The proof is right there in front of you people, so why the ignoring of it until mindless monsters or misguided people with misguided thinking evolves ???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what does that make Trump?  His popularity came from him being on the television for 9 years on his "reality" show.  How evil was his programming?
> 
> And, the fact that Trump got elected is proof that people are misguided.
Click to expand...

If refreshing not having a career politician is there, because they are the lowest of life forms


----------



## beagle9

ABikerSailor said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what people, there is a huge influence not only on kids in America, but upon adults in America as well....  It exist in (I'd say) every house hold in America.
> 
> If you guessed the TV in which still wins the top influential award in the household, then you guessed right.  Now who controls the content that comes into your home through that platform ??? State and local has a small influence involved, but the main controlling influence is still Hollywood.  This nation needs to first identify the threat to their families and especially to the children by calling Hollywood out on their glorification of evilness in which lay heavily within the content of their programming.. This nation must fight to rid this nation of the evil influences that has since taken the high ground in Hollywood over time.
> 
> The proof is right there in front of you people, so why the ignoring of it until mindless monsters or misguided people with misguided thinking evolves ???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what does that make Trump?  His popularity came from him being on the television for 9 years on his "reality" show.  How evil was his programming?
> 
> And, the fact that Trump got elected is proof that people are misguided.
Click to expand...

. You go and bring us anything from Trumps reality show that was evil. We'll be waiting... Also go and find a show that Trump starred in or played a roll in that corrupted his audience or made his audience turn the channel out of disgust.. We'll be waiting....  Now don't go looking for anything that wasn't to be aired on TV or in a movie (i.e. any private or personal events and/or personal business that is unrelated to the problem of Hollywood's over all immoral television or movie content these days) , because that doesn't count as a purposeful intent to influence through a platform in a bad way "the people" as they sit down as a family to watch TV together.

Now you if are a Demon-crat, would say Trump was doing something evil if he opened his eyes in the morning, but all that is about, is you having Trump derangement syndrome.  Get help.


----------



## hunarcy

ABikerSailor said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what people, there is a huge influence not only on kids in America, but upon adults in America as well....  It exist in (I'd say) every house hold in America.
> 
> If you guessed the TV in which still wins the top influential award in the household, then you guessed right.  Now who controls the content that comes into your home through that platform ??? State and local has a small influence involved, but the main controlling influence is still Hollywood.  This nation needs to first identify the threat to their families and especially to the children by calling Hollywood out on their glorification of evilness in which lay heavily within the content of their programming.. This nation must fight to rid this nation of the evil influences that has since taken the high ground in Hollywood over time.
> 
> The proof is right there in front of you people, so why the ignoring of it until mindless monsters or misguided people with misguided thinking evolves ???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what does that make Trump?  His popularity came from him being on the television for 9 years on his "reality" show.  How evil was his programming?
> 
> And, the fact that Trump got elected is proof that people are misguided.
Click to expand...


The fact that Trump got elected is proof that the Democrats nominated the only person in the Western Hemisphere that couldn't beat Trump.


----------



## ABikerSailor

beagle9 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what people, there is a huge influence not only on kids in America, but upon adults in America as well....  It exist in (I'd say) every house hold in America.
> 
> If you guessed the TV in which still wins the top influential award in the household, then you guessed right.  Now who controls the content that comes into your home through that platform ??? State and local has a small influence involved, but the main controlling influence is still Hollywood.  This nation needs to first identify the threat to their families and especially to the children by calling Hollywood out on their glorification of evilness in which lay heavily within the content of their programming.. This nation must fight to rid this nation of the evil influences that has since taken the high ground in Hollywood over time.
> 
> The proof is right there in front of you people, so why the ignoring of it until mindless monsters or misguided people with misguided thinking evolves ???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what does that make Trump?  His popularity came from him being on the television for 9 years on his "reality" show.  How evil was his programming?
> 
> And, the fact that Trump got elected is proof that people are misguided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You go and bring us anything from Trumps reality show that was evil. We'll be waiting... Also go and find a show that Trump starred in or played a roll in that corrupted his audience or made his audience turn the channel out of disgust.. We'll be waiting....  Now don't go looking for anything that wasn't to be aired on TV or in a movie (i.e. any private or personal events and/or personal business that is unrelated to the problem of Hollywood's over all immoral television or movie content these days) , because that doesn't count as a purposeful intent to influence through a platform in a bad way "the people" as they sit down as a family to watch TV together.
> 
> Now you if are a Demon-crat, would say Trump was doing something evil if he opened his eyes in the morning, but all that is about, is you having Trump derangement syndrome.  Get help.
Click to expand...


Well, most conservatives would say that porn is evil and corrupting and would change the channel.  And, it was a Playboy softcore porn, so it would have been on cable television.

Donald Trump starred in a porn movie

*The 2000 VHS title, Video Centerfold, features a non-sexual segment in which Mr Trump, apparently accompanied by several Playboy playmates, opens a bottle of champagne and sprays the foam at a Playboy-branded limousine on a New York City street.*


----------



## ScienceRocks




----------



## beagle9

ABikerSailor said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what people, there is a huge influence not only on kids in America, but upon adults in America as well....  It exist in (I'd say) every house hold in America.
> 
> If you guessed the TV in which still wins the top influential award in the household, then you guessed right.  Now who controls the content that comes into your home through that platform ??? State and local has a small influence involved, but the main controlling influence is still Hollywood.  This nation needs to first identify the threat to their families and especially to the children by calling Hollywood out on their glorification of evilness in which lay heavily within the content of their programming.. This nation must fight to rid this nation of the evil influences that has since taken the high ground in Hollywood over time.
> 
> The proof is right there in front of you people, so why the ignoring of it until mindless monsters or misguided people with misguided thinking evolves ???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what does that make Trump?  His popularity came from him being on the television for 9 years on his "reality" show.  How evil was his programming?
> 
> And, the fact that Trump got elected is proof that people are misguided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . You go and bring us anything from Trumps reality show that was evil. We'll be waiting... Also go and find a show that Trump starred in or played a roll in that corrupted his audience or made his audience turn the channel out of disgust.. We'll be waiting....  Now don't go looking for anything that wasn't to be aired on TV or in a movie (i.e. any private or personal events and/or personal business that is unrelated to the problem of Hollywood's over all immoral television or movie content these days) , because that doesn't count as a purposeful intent to influence through a platform in a bad way "the people" as they sit down as a family to watch TV together.
> 
> Now you if are a Demon-crat, would say Trump was doing something evil if he opened his eyes in the morning, but all that is about, is you having Trump derangement syndrome.  Get help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, most conservatives would say that porn is evil and corrupting and would change the channel.  And, it was a Playboy softcore porn, so it would have been on cable television.
> 
> Donald Trump starred in a porn movie
> 
> *The 2000 VHS title, Video Centerfold, features a non-sexual segment in which Mr Trump, apparently accompanied by several Playboy playmates, opens a bottle of champagne and sprays the foam at a Playboy-branded limousine on a New York City street.*
Click to expand...

 Has Trump (because of his money), been a target forever ??? 

Wait, whaaaat, so is sex in you opinion evil ????  I'm talking about EVIL, uh you know the stuff that begets violence, mass murder and mayhem. 

What are you talking about ??


----------



## beagle9

ScienceRocks said:


>


 .In the current set up, yes these things are true, but if change the set up, and do an add campaign to inform of the changes implemented, then these things would no longer be true.  That's what we have training for, and education for.


----------



## Flopper

DrLove said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A number of studies were done in the 70's and 80's that reach the conclusion that treating the mentally ill as outpatients would be more effective and save money over inpatient therapy.  So during the Reagan years mental hospitals across the country began closing.  This trend continued during the Clinton years.  The reasoning for this change was sound but there was one flaw.  Effective treatment of the mentally ill is very costly.  Medicaid which pays about 29% of the nation's mental health bill is critically under funding mental health and insurance companies are only slightly better.  As a result, we are putting some very sick people on the streets with inadequate treatment and we are seeing the results of it every day in the headlines.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh money .. we need to be able to have the worst of these folks behind a wall or fence weaving baskets and listening to chirping birds for a while, but there is none at this point. Seems that Sessions is hellbent on building more prisons to house pot smokers and trillions more went to the military and tax cuts for the Trump Kids.
> 
> I know you to be correct on the slow closure of mental facilities since Reagan having seen it firsthand. Out of college I went to work as a supervisor at a home for mentally challenged, often parentless kids. It closed not long after in the late-80s. I've often wondered what's happened to those kids since.
> 
> Guess I should wonder no more
Click to expand...

*People with serious mental illness who are left to fend for themselves often end up on the streets.  Local authorities in LA estimate that 30% of the county’s homeless people have serious mental illness.

Keeping them all in mental institution is not the answer and neither is dumping them on the streets with no monitoring or help.  There needs to be better solution.*


----------



## Flopper

beagle9 said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .In the current set up, yes these things are true, but if change the set up, and do an add campaign to inform of the changes implemented, then these things would no longer be true.  That's what we have training for, and education for.
Click to expand...

*Arming school personnel is extremely unlikely to prevent a mass killing in a school. First, because they are rare, despite the number that have occurred this year.  Over the last 10 years there has been an average of 11 school shootings a year if you eliminate suicides and accidents out of a total of approximate 150,000 schools.  That means there is likely to be only 1 shooting for every 15,000 schools a year and most of those are not random, but are isolated to a single student or teacher or a small group.  An armed teacher could teach for 30 years and the chance that one of these shootings would occur in their school is less than 1 in 500.  Second, teachers need to stay with there students in the classroom. What do you think the students would do if teachers left the classroom in such emergency?  Office personnel have duties such as collecting information, informing teachers as to what is happening, directing evacuations when needed and acting as a liaison with local police.  Those duties do not include running around the school chasing unknown killer(s).  And finally, since most of the killings is done within 5 minutes in school shootings, the chance of our armed teacher finding and stopping the killer in time are pretty low.*


----------



## Faun

hunarcy said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what people, there is a huge influence not only on kids in America, but upon adults in America as well....  It exist in (I'd say) every house hold in America.
> 
> If you guessed the TV in which still wins the top influential award in the household, then you guessed right.  Now who controls the content that comes into your home through that platform ??? State and local has a small influence involved, but the main controlling influence is still Hollywood.  This nation needs to first identify the threat to their families and especially to the children by calling Hollywood out on their glorification of evilness in which lay heavily within the content of their programming.. This nation must fight to rid this nation of the evil influences that has since taken the high ground in Hollywood over time.
> 
> The proof is right there in front of you people, so why the ignoring of it until mindless monsters or misguided people with misguided thinking evolves ???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what does that make Trump?  His popularity came from him being on the television for 9 years on his "reality" show.  How evil was his programming?
> 
> And, the fact that Trump got elected is proof that people are misguided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that Trump got elected is proof that the Democrats nominated the only person in the Western Hemisphere that couldn't beat Trump.
Click to expand...

Name the Republican who beat Trump...


----------



## DrLove

Flopper said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A number of studies were done in the 70's and 80's that reach the conclusion that treating the mentally ill as outpatients would be more effective and save money over inpatient therapy.  So during the Reagan years mental hospitals across the country began closing.  This trend continued during the Clinton years.  The reasoning for this change was sound but there was one flaw.  Effective treatment of the mentally ill is very costly.  Medicaid which pays about 29% of the nation's mental health bill is critically under funding mental health and insurance companies are only slightly better.  As a result, we are putting some very sick people on the streets with inadequate treatment and we are seeing the results of it every day in the headlines.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh money .. we need to be able to have the worst of these folks behind a wall or fence weaving baskets and listening to chirping birds for a while, but there is none at this point. Seems that Sessions is hellbent on building more prisons to house pot smokers and trillions more went to the military and tax cuts for the Trump Kids.
> 
> I know you to be correct on the slow closure of mental facilities since Reagan having seen it firsthand. Out of college I went to work as a supervisor at a home for mentally challenged, often parentless kids. It closed not long after in the late-80s. I've often wondered what's happened to those kids since.
> 
> Guess I should wonder no more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *People with serious mental illness who are left to fend for themselves often end up on the streets.  Local authorities in LA estimate that 30% of the county’s homeless people have serious mental illness.
> 
> Keeping them all in mental institution is not the answer and neither is dumping them on the streets with no monitoring or help.  There needs to be better solution.*
Click to expand...


Completely agree. But when someone is deemed by peers and law enforcement to be a danger to their community .. there's gotta be a cooling off period. Separated from guns, intensive analysis followed by an ongoing outpatient period until a parole officer, psychologist, local law enforcement and possibly even a judge are satisfied that they're fit to own guns and be left alone. 

You present quite a challenge here - BALANCE. I can see where being hungry all the time and sleeping on heating grates could actually make a person crazy or exacerbate their craziness. As for that balance to create a better solution, I dunno what it is.


----------



## hunarcy

Flopper said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A number of studies were done in the 70's and 80's that reach the conclusion that treating the mentally ill as outpatients would be more effective and save money over inpatient therapy.  So during the Reagan years mental hospitals across the country began closing.  This trend continued during the Clinton years.  The reasoning for this change was sound but there was one flaw.  Effective treatment of the mentally ill is very costly.  Medicaid which pays about 29% of the nation's mental health bill is critically under funding mental health and insurance companies are only slightly better.  As a result, we are putting some very sick people on the streets with inadequate treatment and we are seeing the results of it every day in the headlines.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh money .. we need to be able to have the worst of these folks behind a wall or fence weaving baskets and listening to chirping birds for a while, but there is none at this point. Seems that Sessions is hellbent on building more prisons to house pot smokers and trillions more went to the military and tax cuts for the Trump Kids.
> 
> I know you to be correct on the slow closure of mental facilities since Reagan having seen it firsthand. Out of college I went to work as a supervisor at a home for mentally challenged, often parentless kids. It closed not long after in the late-80s. I've often wondered what's happened to those kids since.
> 
> Guess I should wonder no more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *People with serious mental illness who are left to fend for themselves often end up on the streets.  Local authorities in LA estimate that 30% of the county’s homeless people have serious mental illness.
> 
> Keeping them all in mental institution is not the answer and neither is dumping them on the streets with no monitoring or help.  There needs to be better solution.*
Click to expand...


Some of them need to be in a mental institution.  If they are a danger to themselves or others, that's the ONLY setting they should be in...not jail or prison, but in a specialized hospital.


----------



## badger2

The parameters change if a potential shooter does not know who is armed. If partitions are triggered to close the shooter off, the shooter can be stopped, and even killed if the armed teacher has access to a lockable shooting port that is card-swiped from the teacher's neck, from either side of the partition. If the shooter has hostages, the shooter is still screwed, because other partitions have been activated.


----------



## thanatos144

Unless they have committed a crime beforehand their rights are and should be untouched


----------



## Flopper

*Deeming that a person is a danger to the community is a tough decision because there can be so many people that can fall into that category.  I think the schools do a pretty good job of handling these types of students.  Some are going to slip through the cracks and I don't know what can be done about it.  People complain the school should have done this or the FBI should have done that.  What people don't realize is our schools and our law enforcement agencies are doing a lot but somewhere in our 150,000 educational institution, there will be failures.

Until we do something about the gun culture in this country we're going to have kids blowing their brains out, Dads killing their whole family, kids slaughtering their classmates, drug addicts shooting innocent people for money to get a fix.  The only way to really reduce gun violence is real gun control, not the watered down version that comes out of our state and local governments.  Gun ownership has to become a privilege not a right and that is going to be really hard.  Either the 2nd amendment has to be changed or it has to be interpreted differently.  *


----------



## thanatos144

Flopper said:


> *Deeming that a person is a danger to the community is a tough decision because there can be so many people that can fall into that category.  I think the schools do a pretty good job of handling these types of students.  Some are going to slip through the cracks and I don't know what can be done about it.  People complain the school should have done this or the FBI should have done that.  What people don't realize is our schools and our law enforcement agencies are doing a lot but somewhere in our 150,000 educational institution, there will be failures.
> 
> Until we do something about the gun culture in this country we're going to have kids blowing their brains out, Dads killing their whole family, kids slaughtering their classmates, drug addicts shooting innocent people for money to get a fix.  The only way to really reduce gun violence is real gun control, not the watered down version that comes out of our state and local governments.  Gun ownership has to become a privilege not a right and that is going to be really hard.  Either the 2nd amendment has to be changed or it has to be interpreted differently.  *


45 separate calls to the shooters house for violence and disturbances to the  Sheriffs dept.....  Sorry but this didn't just pop out. This wasn't a slip this was a person shoved through the cracks. This boy was begging for help and they the school, sheriff , and fbi ignored him actively.


----------



## hunarcy

Flopper said:


> *Deeming that a person is a danger to the community is a tough decision because there can be so many people that can fall into that category.  I think the schools do a pretty good job of handling these types of students.  Some are going to slip through the cracks and I don't know what can be done about it.  People complain the school should have done this or the FBI should have done that.  What people don't realize is our schools and our law enforcement agencies are doing a lot but somewhere in our 150,000 educational institution, there will be failures.
> 
> Until we do something about the gun culture in this country we're going to have kids blowing their brains out, Dads killing their whole family, kids slaughtering their classmates, drug addicts shooting innocent people for money to get a fix.  The only way to really reduce gun violence is real gun control, not the watered down version that comes out of our state and local governments.  Gun ownership has to become a privilege not a right and that is going to be really hard.  Either the 2nd amendment has to be changed or it has to be interpreted differently.  *



Schools should refer students who exhibit such behavior to the proper authorities in their state, but it should not the responsibility of the school to provide students with mental health support.  It is the responsibility of the State mental health system. 

If firearms are not available, kids will cut their wrists or hang themselves and be just as dead.  Dads will use hammers and knives to kill their whole family.  Kids will be stabbing their classmates.  drug addicts (who usually have sold any firearms they may have had access to in order to buy drugs) will use knives and clubs to rob us for the money they need to get the drugs they crave.  The only way to really reduce violence is to treat the mentally ill, whether they want such treatment or not, and punish those who are not mentally ill but choose to commit crimes.  Gun ownership is a right that needs to stop being treated as a privilege so individuals may protect themselves from those who would prey upon them.  The 2nd Amendment must be honored and followed, not cast aside because of the unwillingness of some to face the difficulties involved with truly solving the problem.


----------



## thanatos144

You kn ow whats amazing??? The fact that these shootings happen in Gun free zones show what happens when the majority doesn't have weapons to defend themselves. Also considering most of the guns are gotten illegally by the shooters it is a almost perfect microcosm of what the country would look like if the Left had its way.


----------



## ChrisL

Oh, the liberals are now saying that background checks are not enough.  Where do you think this is going to lead to?


----------



## Flopper

hunarcy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Deeming that a person is a danger to the community is a tough decision because there can be so many people that can fall into that category.  I think the schools do a pretty good job of handling these types of students.  Some are going to slip through the cracks and I don't know what can be done about it.  People complain the school should have done this or the FBI should have done that.  What people don't realize is our schools and our law enforcement agencies are doing a lot but somewhere in our 150,000 educational institution, there will be failures.
> 
> Until we do something about the gun culture in this country we're going to have kids blowing their brains out, Dads killing their whole family, kids slaughtering their classmates, drug addicts shooting innocent people for money to get a fix.  The only way to really reduce gun violence is real gun control, not the watered down version that comes out of our state and local governments.  Gun ownership has to become a privilege not a right and that is going to be really hard.  Either the 2nd amendment has to be changed or it has to be interpreted differently.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schools should refer students who exhibit such behavior to the proper authorities in their state, but it should not the responsibility of the school to provide students with mental health support.  It is the responsibility of the State mental health system.
> 
> If firearms are not available, kids will cut their wrists or hang themselves and be just as dead.  Dads will use hammers and knives to kill their whole family.  Kids will be stabbing their classmates.  drug addicts (who usually have sold any firearms they may have had access to in order to buy drugs) will use knives and clubs to rob us for the money they need to get the drugs they crave.  The only way to really reduce violence is to treat the mentally ill, whether they want such treatment or not, and punish those who are not mentally ill but choose to commit crimes.  Gun ownership is a right that needs to stop being treated as a privilege so individuals may protect themselves from those who would prey upon them.  The 2nd Amendment must be honored and followed, not cast aside because of the unwillingness of some to face the difficulties involved with truly solving the problem.
Click to expand...

*I agree that schools should not handle mental problems of kids.  They don't have the training or funding.  

Although possible, It seems pretty unlikely that any one is going kill 17 school kids with a knife or hammer.  

School violence like we saw at parkland or other school mass shootings are relatively rare.   Attacks with knives, clubs, fists are common but few result in deaths so they don't get much media attention.   

In 2016 there were 486,000 violent attacks including beatings, knifing, clubbing, and rapes.  Extreme cyber-bulling, verbal attacks, and sexual harassment is often more damaging to kids than actual physical violence.  Victims of school violence often become perpetrators in school and in later life.  Properly handling of non-lethal violence in schools can make a big difference in the future of both the perpetrators and the victims.  In fact, most mass killers have been either school violence victims or perps.*


----------



## Flopper

thanatos144 said:


> You kn ow whats amazing??? The fact that these shootings happen in Gun free zones show what happens when the majority doesn't have weapons to defend themselves. Also considering most of the guns are gotten illegally by the shooters it is a almost perfect microcosm of what the country would look like if the Left had its way.


*Not surprising because according to federal law almost all public schools are gun free zones.  The effect of gun free zones on mass school shootings is uncertain.  I would say it helps local police when dealing with gangs bringing guns on to school grounds and discourages students from doing the same.  I doubt if it will have any effect, positive or negative on mass school shootings.

Gun free zones were designed to discourage a different type of gun violence.  Before the law, kids were bringing guns to schools in alarming numbers. It wasn’t the suicidal or the homicidal kid who just decides to shoot everything up. It was the problem of bullying or gang violence or surrounding drug violence or drug dealing going on around schools.  Gangs and drugs mean guns, and the idea was that we have to get guns out of this equation.  I'm pretty sure tearing down those gun free zone signs will be welcomed by the gangs.

I doubt that making schools a gun friendly zone will have any effect on mass killings but it will certainly have a negative effect on kids and gangs bringing guns on school property.*


----------



## thanatos144

Flopper said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kn ow whats amazing??? The fact that these shootings happen in Gun free zones show what happens when the majority doesn't have weapons to defend themselves. Also considering most of the guns are gotten illegally by the shooters it is a almost perfect microcosm of what the country would look like if the Left had its way.
> 
> 
> 
> *Not surprising because according to federal law almost all public schools are gun free zones.  The effect of gun free zones on mass school shootings is uncertain.  I would say it helps local police when dealing with gangs bringing guns on to school grounds and discourages students from doing the same.  I doubt if it will have any effect, positive or negative on mass school shootings.
> 
> Gun free zones were designed to discourage a different type of gun violence.  Before the law, kids were bringing guns to schools in alarming numbers. It wasn’t the suicidal or the homicidal kid who just decides to shoot everything up. It was the problem of bullying or gang violence or surrounding drug violence or drug dealing going on around schools.  Gangs and drugs mean guns, and the idea was that we have to get guns out of this equation.  I'm pretty sure tearing down those gun free zone signs will be welcomed by the gangs.
> 
> I doubt that making schools a gun friendly zone will have any effect on mass killings but it will certainly have a negative effect on kids and gangs bringing guns on school property.*
Click to expand...

If you think a sign is keeping a gang banger from bringing a weapon to school you are ignorant beyond belief.


----------



## Flopper

thanatos144 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kn ow whats amazing??? The fact that these shootings happen in Gun free zones show what happens when the majority doesn't have weapons to defend themselves. Also considering most of the guns are gotten illegally by the shooters it is a almost perfect microcosm of what the country would look like if the Left had its way.
> 
> 
> 
> *Not surprising because according to federal law almost all public schools are gun free zones.  The effect of gun free zones on mass school shootings is uncertain.  I would say it helps local police when dealing with gangs bringing guns on to school grounds and discourages students from doing the same.  I doubt if it will have any effect, positive or negative on mass school shootings.
> 
> Gun free zones were designed to discourage a different type of gun violence.  Before the law, kids were bringing guns to schools in alarming numbers. It wasn’t the suicidal or the homicidal kid who just decides to shoot everything up. It was the problem of bullying or gang violence or surrounding drug violence or drug dealing going on around schools.  Gangs and drugs mean guns, and the idea was that we have to get guns out of this equation.  I'm pretty sure tearing down those gun free zone signs will be welcomed by the gangs.
> 
> I doubt that making schools a gun friendly zone will have any effect on mass killings but it will certainly have a negative effect on kids and gangs bringing guns on school property.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think a sign is keeping a gang banger from bringing a weapon to school you are ignorant beyond belief.
Click to expand...

*It's not the sign, but the penalty for ignoring it. Prior to gun free zones, the CDC found that an eye-popping 135,000 guns were brought to school each day. Other research found that about one in five urban high school students reported having a gun fired at them at school.   After establishing gun free zones, the number of guns being brought to school dropped sharply.  The primary reason was that the kid, would not only faced expulsion but both federal and state charges.  Depending on the state, that gang banger could face up to 5 years in jail, just for bringing guns on school property.  Without these laws, about the only charges, that could be brought against them was trespassing.*


----------



## hunarcy

Flopper said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kn ow whats amazing??? The fact that these shootings happen in Gun free zones show what happens when the majority doesn't have weapons to defend themselves. Also considering most of the guns are gotten illegally by the shooters it is a almost perfect microcosm of what the country would look like if the Left had its way.
> 
> 
> 
> *Not surprising because according to federal law almost all public schools are gun free zones.  The effect of gun free zones on mass school shootings is uncertain.  I would say it helps local police when dealing with gangs bringing guns on to school grounds and discourages students from doing the same.  I doubt if it will have any effect, positive or negative on mass school shootings.
> 
> Gun free zones were designed to discourage a different type of gun violence.  Before the law, kids were bringing guns to schools in alarming numbers. It wasn’t the suicidal or the homicidal kid who just decides to shoot everything up. It was the problem of bullying or gang violence or surrounding drug violence or drug dealing going on around schools.  Gangs and drugs mean guns, and the idea was that we have to get guns out of this equation.  I'm pretty sure tearing down those gun free zone signs will be welcomed by the gangs.
> 
> I doubt that making schools a gun friendly zone will have any effect on mass killings but it will certainly have a negative effect on kids and gangs bringing guns on school property.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think a sign is keeping a gang banger from bringing a weapon to school you are ignorant beyond belief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It's not the sign, but the penalty for ignoring it. Prior to gun free zones, the CDC found that an eye-popping 135,000 guns were brought to school each day. Other research found that about one in five urban high school students reported having a gun fired at them at school.   After establishing gun free zones, the number of guns being brought to school dropped sharply.  The primary reason was that the kid, would not only faced expulsion but both federal and state charges.  Depending on the state, that gang banger could face up to 5 years in jail, just for bringing guns on school property.  Without these laws, about the only charges, that could be brought against them was trespassing.*
Click to expand...


I guess a minor being in possession of a firearm wasn't possible?


----------



## thanatos144

Flopper said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kn ow whats amazing??? The fact that these shootings happen in Gun free zones show what happens when the majority doesn't have weapons to defend themselves. Also considering most of the guns are gotten illegally by the shooters it is a almost perfect microcosm of what the country would look like if the Left had its way.
> 
> 
> 
> *Not surprising because according to federal law almost all public schools are gun free zones.  The effect of gun free zones on mass school shootings is uncertain.  I would say it helps local police when dealing with gangs bringing guns on to school grounds and discourages students from doing the same.  I doubt if it will have any effect, positive or negative on mass school shootings.
> 
> Gun free zones were designed to discourage a different type of gun violence.  Before the law, kids were bringing guns to schools in alarming numbers. It wasn’t the suicidal or the homicidal kid who just decides to shoot everything up. It was the problem of bullying or gang violence or surrounding drug violence or drug dealing going on around schools.  Gangs and drugs mean guns, and the idea was that we have to get guns out of this equation.  I'm pretty sure tearing down those gun free zone signs will be welcomed by the gangs.
> 
> I doubt that making schools a gun friendly zone will have any effect on mass killings but it will certainly have a negative effect on kids and gangs bringing guns on school property.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think a sign is keeping a gang banger from bringing a weapon to school you are ignorant beyond belief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It's not the sign, but the penalty for ignoring it. Prior to gun free zones, the CDC found that an eye-popping 135,000 guns were brought to school each day. Other research found that about one in five urban high school students reported having a gun fired at them at school.   After establishing gun free zones, the number of guns being brought to school dropped sharply.  The primary reason was that the kid, would not only faced expulsion but both federal and state charges.  Depending on the state, that gang banger could face up to 5 years in jail, just for bringing guns on school property.  Without these laws, about the only charges, that could be brought against them was trespassing.*
Click to expand...

Lmao because criminals obey the law?


----------



## Flopper

thanatos144 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kn ow whats amazing??? The fact that these shootings happen in Gun free zones show what happens when the majority doesn't have weapons to defend themselves. Also considering most of the guns are gotten illegally by the shooters it is a almost perfect microcosm of what the country would look like if the Left had its way.
> 
> 
> 
> *Not surprising because according to federal law almost all public schools are gun free zones.  The effect of gun free zones on mass school shootings is uncertain.  I would say it helps local police when dealing with gangs bringing guns on to school grounds and discourages students from doing the same.  I doubt if it will have any effect, positive or negative on mass school shootings.
> 
> Gun free zones were designed to discourage a different type of gun violence.  Before the law, kids were bringing guns to schools in alarming numbers. It wasn’t the suicidal or the homicidal kid who just decides to shoot everything up. It was the problem of bullying or gang violence or surrounding drug violence or drug dealing going on around schools.  Gangs and drugs mean guns, and the idea was that we have to get guns out of this equation.  I'm pretty sure tearing down those gun free zone signs will be welcomed by the gangs.
> 
> I doubt that making schools a gun friendly zone will have any effect on mass killings but it will certainly have a negative effect on kids and gangs bringing guns on school property.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think a sign is keeping a gang banger from bringing a weapon to school you are ignorant beyond belief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It's not the sign, but the penalty for ignoring it. Prior to gun free zones, the CDC found that an eye-popping 135,000 guns were brought to school each day. Other research found that about one in five urban high school students reported having a gun fired at them at school.   After establishing gun free zones, the number of guns being brought to school dropped sharply.  The primary reason was that the kid, would not only faced expulsion but both federal and state charges.  Depending on the state, that gang banger could face up to 5 years in jail, just for bringing guns on school property.  Without these laws, about the only charges, that could be brought against them was trespassing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao because criminals obey the law?
Click to expand...

*A favorite gun lobby talking point: strengthening laws to keep guns out of the hands of criminals is pointless because criminals don't follow the law anyway.  The fact is strong gun laws will keep guns out of the hands of criminals. 

A 2016 report from the New York Attorney Genearl, Eric Schneiderman shoots holes in this favorite talking point of NRA.

Between 2010 and 2015, police recovered nearly 53,000 guns from crime scenes in New York State. Using data on these guns obtained from the ATF, Schneiderman analyzed how these weapons were obtained and used by criminals in New York. 


Between 2010 and 2015, police recovered nearly 53,000 guns from crime scenes in New York State. Using data on these guns obtained from the ATF, Schneiderman analyzed how these weapons were obtained and used by criminals in New York.

The results are striking. About three-quarters of the guns used in New York crimes are handguns, and nearly nine in ten of these guns—fully 86%—came from out-of-state. Most of them came from just six states with weak gun laws where it’s easy for traffickers to obtain deadly weapons and funnel them into the black market. 

Strong Gun Laws Work to Keep Guns Away From Criminals | Giffords Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence*


----------



## hunarcy

Flopper said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kn ow whats amazing??? The fact that these shootings happen in Gun free zones show what happens when the majority doesn't have weapons to defend themselves. Also considering most of the guns are gotten illegally by the shooters it is a almost perfect microcosm of what the country would look like if the Left had its way.
> 
> 
> 
> *Not surprising because according to federal law almost all public schools are gun free zones.  The effect of gun free zones on mass school shootings is uncertain.  I would say it helps local police when dealing with gangs bringing guns on to school grounds and discourages students from doing the same.  I doubt if it will have any effect, positive or negative on mass school shootings.
> 
> Gun free zones were designed to discourage a different type of gun violence.  Before the law, kids were bringing guns to schools in alarming numbers. It wasn’t the suicidal or the homicidal kid who just decides to shoot everything up. It was the problem of bullying or gang violence or surrounding drug violence or drug dealing going on around schools.  Gangs and drugs mean guns, and the idea was that we have to get guns out of this equation.  I'm pretty sure tearing down those gun free zone signs will be welcomed by the gangs.
> 
> I doubt that making schools a gun friendly zone will have any effect on mass killings but it will certainly have a negative effect on kids and gangs bringing guns on school property.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think a sign is keeping a gang banger from bringing a weapon to school you are ignorant beyond belief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It's not the sign, but the penalty for ignoring it. Prior to gun free zones, the CDC found that an eye-popping 135,000 guns were brought to school each day. Other research found that about one in five urban high school students reported having a gun fired at them at school.   After establishing gun free zones, the number of guns being brought to school dropped sharply.  The primary reason was that the kid, would not only faced expulsion but both federal and state charges.  Depending on the state, that gang banger could face up to 5 years in jail, just for bringing guns on school property.  Without these laws, about the only charges, that could be brought against them was trespassing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao because criminals obey the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *A favorite gun lobby talking point: strengthening laws to keep guns out of the hands of criminals is pointless because criminals don't follow the law anyway.  The fact is strong gun laws will keep guns out of the hands of criminals.
> 
> A 2016 report from the New York Attorney Genearl, Eric Schneiderman shoots holes in this favorite talking point of NRA.
> 
> Between 2010 and 2015, police recovered nearly 53,000 guns from crime scenes in New York State. Using data on these guns obtained from the ATF, Schneiderman analyzed how these weapons were obtained and used by criminals in New York.
> 
> 
> Between 2010 and 2015, police recovered nearly 53,000 guns from crime scenes in New York State. Using data on these guns obtained from the ATF, Schneiderman analyzed how these weapons were obtained and used by criminals in New York.
> 
> The results are striking. About three-quarters of the guns used in New York crimes are handguns, and nearly nine in ten of these guns—fully 86%—came from out-of-state. Most of them came from just six states with weak gun laws where it’s easy for traffickers to obtain deadly weapons and funnel them into the black market.
> 
> Strong Gun Laws Work to Keep Guns Away From Criminals | Giffords Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence*
Click to expand...


So, those "strong gun laws" allowed 53,000 firearms to be used illegally?  I think you just disproved your own claim.


----------



## thanatos144

Flopper said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You kn ow whats amazing??? The fact that these shootings happen in Gun free zones show what happens when the majority doesn't have weapons to defend themselves. Also considering most of the guns are gotten illegally by the shooters it is a almost perfect microcosm of what the country would look like if the Left had its way.
> 
> 
> 
> *Not surprising because according to federal law almost all public schools are gun free zones.  The effect of gun free zones on mass school shootings is uncertain.  I would say it helps local police when dealing with gangs bringing guns on to school grounds and discourages students from doing the same.  I doubt if it will have any effect, positive or negative on mass school shootings.
> 
> Gun free zones were designed to discourage a different type of gun violence.  Before the law, kids were bringing guns to schools in alarming numbers. It wasn’t the suicidal or the homicidal kid who just decides to shoot everything up. It was the problem of bullying or gang violence or surrounding drug violence or drug dealing going on around schools.  Gangs and drugs mean guns, and the idea was that we have to get guns out of this equation.  I'm pretty sure tearing down those gun free zone signs will be welcomed by the gangs.
> 
> I doubt that making schools a gun friendly zone will have any effect on mass killings but it will certainly have a negative effect on kids and gangs bringing guns on school property.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think a sign is keeping a gang banger from bringing a weapon to school you are ignorant beyond belief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It's not the sign, but the penalty for ignoring it. Prior to gun free zones, the CDC found that an eye-popping 135,000 guns were brought to school each day. Other research found that about one in five urban high school students reported having a gun fired at them at school.   After establishing gun free zones, the number of guns being brought to school dropped sharply.  The primary reason was that the kid, would not only faced expulsion but both federal and state charges.  Depending on the state, that gang banger could face up to 5 years in jail, just for bringing guns on school property.  Without these laws, about the only charges, that could be brought against them was trespassing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao because criminals obey the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *A favorite gun lobby talking point: strengthening laws to keep guns out of the hands of criminals is pointless because criminals don't follow the law anyway.  The fact is strong gun laws will keep guns out of the hands of criminals.
> 
> A 2016 report from the New York Attorney Genearl, Eric Schneiderman shoots holes in this favorite talking point of NRA.
> 
> Between 2010 and 2015, police recovered nearly 53,000 guns from crime scenes in New York State. Using data on these guns obtained from the ATF, Schneiderman analyzed how these weapons were obtained and used by criminals in New York.
> 
> 
> Between 2010 and 2015, police recovered nearly 53,000 guns from crime scenes in New York State. Using data on these guns obtained from the ATF, Schneiderman analyzed how these weapons were obtained and used by criminals in New York.
> 
> The results are striking. About three-quarters of the guns used in New York crimes are handguns, and nearly nine in ten of these guns—fully 86%—came from out-of-state. Most of them came from just six states with weak gun laws where it’s easy for traffickers to obtain deadly weapons and funnel them into the black market.
> 
> Strong Gun Laws Work to Keep Guns Away From Criminals | Giffords Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence*
Click to expand...

Like  a good sjw lemming you believe punishing the innocent is the answer.... Lmao


----------



## depotoo

Soooo, turns out the FBI. KNEW.   Both tips they received they knew were one in the same person, yet chose not to pursue them.  They have blood on their hands.
FBI staffers knew warnings about Nikolas Cruz were related but closed the case, lawmakers learn
The FBI this week detailed to Congress a series of mistakes and missed opportunities to intervene before a gunman killed 17 people at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School in Florida -- including a revelation that staffers knew two warnings about suspect Nikolas Cruz were related, but still closed the case.


----------



## Flopper

hunarcy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not surprising because according to federal law almost all public schools are gun free zones.  The effect of gun free zones on mass school shootings is uncertain.  I would say it helps local police when dealing with gangs bringing guns on to school grounds and discourages students from doing the same.  I doubt if it will have any effect, positive or negative on mass school shootings.
> 
> Gun free zones were designed to discourage a different type of gun violence.  Before the law, kids were bringing guns to schools in alarming numbers. It wasn’t the suicidal or the homicidal kid who just decides to shoot everything up. It was the problem of bullying or gang violence or surrounding drug violence or drug dealing going on around schools.  Gangs and drugs mean guns, and the idea was that we have to get guns out of this equation.  I'm pretty sure tearing down those gun free zone signs will be welcomed by the gangs.
> 
> I doubt that making schools a gun friendly zone will have any effect on mass killings but it will certainly have a negative effect on kids and gangs bringing guns on school property.*
> 
> 
> 
> If you think a sign is keeping a gang banger from bringing a weapon to school you are ignorant beyond belief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It's not the sign, but the penalty for ignoring it. Prior to gun free zones, the CDC found that an eye-popping 135,000 guns were brought to school each day. Other research found that about one in five urban high school students reported having a gun fired at them at school.   After establishing gun free zones, the number of guns being brought to school dropped sharply.  The primary reason was that the kid, would not only faced expulsion but both federal and state charges.  Depending on the state, that gang banger could face up to 5 years in jail, just for bringing guns on school property.  Without these laws, about the only charges, that could be brought against them was trespassing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao because criminals obey the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *A favorite gun lobby talking point: strengthening laws to keep guns out of the hands of criminals is pointless because criminals don't follow the law anyway.  The fact is strong gun laws will keep guns out of the hands of criminals.
> 
> A 2016 report from the New York Attorney Genearl, Eric Schneiderman shoots holes in this favorite talking point of NRA.
> 
> Between 2010 and 2015, police recovered nearly 53,000 guns from crime scenes in New York State. Using data on these guns obtained from the ATF, Schneiderman analyzed how these weapons were obtained and used by criminals in New York.
> 
> 
> Between 2010 and 2015, police recovered nearly 53,000 guns from crime scenes in New York State. Using data on these guns obtained from the ATF, Schneiderman analyzed how these weapons were obtained and used by criminals in New York.
> 
> The results are striking. About three-quarters of the guns used in New York crimes are handguns, and nearly nine in ten of these guns—fully 86%—came from out-of-state. Most of them came from just six states with weak gun laws where it’s easy for traffickers to obtain deadly weapons and funnel them into the black market.
> 
> Strong Gun Laws Work to Keep Guns Away From Criminals | Giffords Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, those "strong gun laws" allowed 53,000 firearms to be used illegally?  I think you just disproved your own claim.
Click to expand...

*What it proves is we need tighter gun laws in the states where 90% of those 53,000 firearms came from*


----------



## hunarcy

Flopper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think a sign is keeping a gang banger from bringing a weapon to school you are ignorant beyond belief.
> 
> 
> 
> *It's not the sign, but the penalty for ignoring it. Prior to gun free zones, the CDC found that an eye-popping 135,000 guns were brought to school each day. Other research found that about one in five urban high school students reported having a gun fired at them at school.   After establishing gun free zones, the number of guns being brought to school dropped sharply.  The primary reason was that the kid, would not only faced expulsion but both federal and state charges.  Depending on the state, that gang banger could face up to 5 years in jail, just for bringing guns on school property.  Without these laws, about the only charges, that could be brought against them was trespassing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao because criminals obey the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *A favorite gun lobby talking point: strengthening laws to keep guns out of the hands of criminals is pointless because criminals don't follow the law anyway.  The fact is strong gun laws will keep guns out of the hands of criminals.
> 
> A 2016 report from the New York Attorney Genearl, Eric Schneiderman shoots holes in this favorite talking point of NRA.
> 
> Between 2010 and 2015, police recovered nearly 53,000 guns from crime scenes in New York State. Using data on these guns obtained from the ATF, Schneiderman analyzed how these weapons were obtained and used by criminals in New York.
> 
> 
> Between 2010 and 2015, police recovered nearly 53,000 guns from crime scenes in New York State. Using data on these guns obtained from the ATF, Schneiderman analyzed how these weapons were obtained and used by criminals in New York.
> 
> The results are striking. About three-quarters of the guns used in New York crimes are handguns, and nearly nine in ten of these guns—fully 86%—came from out-of-state. Most of them came from just six states with weak gun laws where it’s easy for traffickers to obtain deadly weapons and funnel them into the black market.
> 
> Strong Gun Laws Work to Keep Guns Away From Criminals | Giffords Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, those "strong gun laws" allowed 53,000 firearms to be used illegally?  I think you just disproved your own claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What it proves is we need tighter gun laws in the states where 90% of those 53,000 firearms came from*
Click to expand...


Of course.  You can't justify the laws that don't work and so you demand that even more people give up their rights.  That's why I can't take you seriously.


----------



## depotoo

Tell us how tighter gun laws prevent the criminal gun black market





Flopper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think a sign is keeping a gang banger from bringing a weapon to school you are ignorant beyond belief.
> 
> 
> 
> *It's not the sign, but the penalty for ignoring it. Prior to gun free zones, the CDC found that an eye-popping 135,000 guns were brought to school each day. Other research found that about one in five urban high school students reported having a gun fired at them at school.   After establishing gun free zones, the number of guns being brought to school dropped sharply.  The primary reason was that the kid, would not only faced expulsion but both federal and state charges.  Depending on the state, that gang banger could face up to 5 years in jail, just for bringing guns on school property.  Without these laws, about the only charges, that could be brought against them was trespassing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao because criminals obey the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *A favorite gun lobby talking point: strengthening laws to keep guns out of the hands of criminals is pointless because criminals don't follow the law anyway.  The fact is strong gun laws will keep guns out of the hands of criminals.
> 
> A 2016 report from the New York Attorney Genearl, Eric Schneiderman shoots holes in this favorite talking point of NRA.
> 
> Between 2010 and 2015, police recovered nearly 53,000 guns from crime scenes in New York State. Using data on these guns obtained from the ATF, Schneiderman analyzed how these weapons were obtained and used by criminals in New York.
> 
> 
> Between 2010 and 2015, police recovered nearly 53,000 guns from crime scenes in New York State. Using data on these guns obtained from the ATF, Schneiderman analyzed how these weapons were obtained and used by criminals in New York.
> 
> The results are striking. About three-quarters of the guns used in New York crimes are handguns, and nearly nine in ten of these guns—fully 86%—came from out-of-state. Most of them came from just six states with weak gun laws where it’s easy for traffickers to obtain deadly weapons and funnel them into the black market.
> 
> Strong Gun Laws Work to Keep Guns Away From Criminals | Giffords Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, those "strong gun laws" allowed 53,000 firearms to be used illegally?  I think you just disproved your own claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What it proves is we need tighter gun laws in the states where 90% of those 53,000 firearms came from*
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

Grampa Murked U said:


> Just breaking


*Parkland school shooting suspect Nikolas Cruz withdraws not guilty plea, 'stands mute'*
Parkland school shooting suspect Nikolas Cruz withdraws not guilty plea, 'stands mute'


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

depotoo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just breaking
> 
> 
> 
> *Parkland school shooting suspect Nikolas Cruz withdraws not guilty plea, 'stands mute'*
> Parkland school shooting suspect Nikolas Cruz withdraws not guilty plea, 'stands mute'
Click to expand...

Just hang him in public and be done with it.


----------



## Flopper

thanatos144 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not surprising because according to federal law almost all public schools are gun free zones.  The effect of gun free zones on mass school shootings is uncertain.  I would say it helps local police when dealing with gangs bringing guns on to school grounds and discourages students from doing the same.  I doubt if it will have any effect, positive or negative on mass school shootings.
> 
> Gun free zones were designed to discourage a different type of gun violence.  Before the law, kids were bringing guns to schools in alarming numbers. It wasn’t the suicidal or the homicidal kid who just decides to shoot everything up. It was the problem of bullying or gang violence or surrounding drug violence or drug dealing going on around schools.  Gangs and drugs mean guns, and the idea was that we have to get guns out of this equation.  I'm pretty sure tearing down those gun free zone signs will be welcomed by the gangs.
> 
> I doubt that making schools a gun friendly zone will have any effect on mass killings but it will certainly have a negative effect on kids and gangs bringing guns on school property.*
> 
> 
> 
> If you think a sign is keeping a gang banger from bringing a weapon to school you are ignorant beyond belief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It's not the sign, but the penalty for ignoring it. Prior to gun free zones, the CDC found that an eye-popping 135,000 guns were brought to school each day. Other research found that about one in five urban high school students reported having a gun fired at them at school.   After establishing gun free zones, the number of guns being brought to school dropped sharply.  The primary reason was that the kid, would not only faced expulsion but both federal and state charges.  Depending on the state, that gang banger could face up to 5 years in jail, just for bringing guns on school property.  Without these laws, about the only charges, that could be brought against them was trespassing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao because criminals obey the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *A favorite gun lobby talking point: strengthening laws to keep guns out of the hands of criminals is pointless because criminals don't follow the law anyway.  The fact is strong gun laws will keep guns out of the hands of criminals.
> 
> A 2016 report from the New York Attorney Genearl, Eric Schneiderman shoots holes in this favorite talking point of NRA.
> 
> Between 2010 and 2015, police recovered nearly 53,000 guns from crime scenes in New York State. Using data on these guns obtained from the ATF, Schneiderman analyzed how these weapons were obtained and used by criminals in New York.
> 
> 
> Between 2010 and 2015, police recovered nearly 53,000 guns from crime scenes in New York State. Using data on these guns obtained from the ATF, Schneiderman analyzed how these weapons were obtained and used by criminals in New York.
> 
> The results are striking. About three-quarters of the guns used in New York crimes are handguns, and nearly nine in ten of these guns—fully 86%—came from out-of-state. Most of them came from just six states with weak gun laws where it’s easy for traffickers to obtain deadly weapons and funnel them into the black market.
> 
> Strong Gun Laws Work to Keep Guns Away From Criminals | Giffords Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like  a good sjw lemming you believe punishing the innocent is the answer.... Lmao
Click to expand...

*If you're referring to gun owners, gun regulations may be inconvenient but not punishment.  However, for most gun owners it's not even inconvenient. Today buying a gun is lot easier than getting a drivers licences. a back country permit at a National Park, or a building permit.   A teenager can buy an assault rife in most states but not a can of beer.  In most states there are no restrictions on private sales of firearms.   

When someone says gun regulations don't work they are right. Our regulations are  incredibility weak in most states, unenforced, and almost nonexistent in other states.   So if you think gun regulations are a problem just check local listings by individuals or buy across stateliness and you can get anything you want.  Until we close these loopholes, gun regulations will remain ineffective. *


----------



## thanatos144

Flopper said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think a sign is keeping a gang banger from bringing a weapon to school you are ignorant beyond belief.
> 
> 
> 
> *It's not the sign, but the penalty for ignoring it. Prior to gun free zones, the CDC found that an eye-popping 135,000 guns were brought to school each day. Other research found that about one in five urban high school students reported having a gun fired at them at school.   After establishing gun free zones, the number of guns being brought to school dropped sharply.  The primary reason was that the kid, would not only faced expulsion but both federal and state charges.  Depending on the state, that gang banger could face up to 5 years in jail, just for bringing guns on school property.  Without these laws, about the only charges, that could be brought against them was trespassing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao because criminals obey the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *A favorite gun lobby talking point: strengthening laws to keep guns out of the hands of criminals is pointless because criminals don't follow the law anyway.  The fact is strong gun laws will keep guns out of the hands of criminals.
> 
> A 2016 report from the New York Attorney Genearl, Eric Schneiderman shoots holes in this favorite talking point of NRA.
> 
> Between 2010 and 2015, police recovered nearly 53,000 guns from crime scenes in New York State. Using data on these guns obtained from the ATF, Schneiderman analyzed how these weapons were obtained and used by criminals in New York.
> 
> 
> Between 2010 and 2015, police recovered nearly 53,000 guns from crime scenes in New York State. Using data on these guns obtained from the ATF, Schneiderman analyzed how these weapons were obtained and used by criminals in New York.
> 
> The results are striking. About three-quarters of the guns used in New York crimes are handguns, and nearly nine in ten of these guns—fully 86%—came from out-of-state. Most of them came from just six states with weak gun laws where it’s easy for traffickers to obtain deadly weapons and funnel them into the black market.
> 
> Strong Gun Laws Work to Keep Guns Away From Criminals | Giffords Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like  a good sjw lemming you believe punishing the innocent is the answer.... Lmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If you're referring to gun owners, gun regulations may be inconvenient but not punishment.  However, for most gun owners it's not even inconvenient. Today buying a gun is lot easier than getting a drivers licences. a back country permit at a National Park, or a building permit.   A teenager can buy an assault rife in most states but not a can of beer.  In most states there are no restrictions on private sales of firearms.
> 
> When someone says gun regulations don't work they are right. Our regulations are  incredibility weak in most states, unenforced, and almost nonexistent in other states.   So if you think gun regulations are a problem just check local listings by individuals or buy across stateliness and you can get anything you want.  Until we close these loopholes, gun regulations will remain ineffective. *
Click to expand...

Driving a car isn't a right owning a gun is.... I know it is hard for fascists on the left to understand these things.


----------



## hunarcy

thanatos144 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's not the sign, but the penalty for ignoring it. Prior to gun free zones, the CDC found that an eye-popping 135,000 guns were brought to school each day. Other research found that about one in five urban high school students reported having a gun fired at them at school.   After establishing gun free zones, the number of guns being brought to school dropped sharply.  The primary reason was that the kid, would not only faced expulsion but both federal and state charges.  Depending on the state, that gang banger could face up to 5 years in jail, just for bringing guns on school property.  Without these laws, about the only charges, that could be brought against them was trespassing.*
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao because criminals obey the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *A favorite gun lobby talking point: strengthening laws to keep guns out of the hands of criminals is pointless because criminals don't follow the law anyway.  The fact is strong gun laws will keep guns out of the hands of criminals.
> 
> A 2016 report from the New York Attorney Genearl, Eric Schneiderman shoots holes in this favorite talking point of NRA.
> 
> Between 2010 and 2015, police recovered nearly 53,000 guns from crime scenes in New York State. Using data on these guns obtained from the ATF, Schneiderman analyzed how these weapons were obtained and used by criminals in New York.
> 
> 
> Between 2010 and 2015, police recovered nearly 53,000 guns from crime scenes in New York State. Using data on these guns obtained from the ATF, Schneiderman analyzed how these weapons were obtained and used by criminals in New York.
> 
> The results are striking. About three-quarters of the guns used in New York crimes are handguns, and nearly nine in ten of these guns—fully 86%—came from out-of-state. Most of them came from just six states with weak gun laws where it’s easy for traffickers to obtain deadly weapons and funnel them into the black market.
> 
> Strong Gun Laws Work to Keep Guns Away From Criminals | Giffords Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like  a good sjw lemming you believe punishing the innocent is the answer.... Lmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If you're referring to gun owners, gun regulations may be inconvenient but not punishment.  However, for most gun owners it's not even inconvenient. Today buying a gun is lot easier than getting a drivers licences. a back country permit at a National Park, or a building permit.   A teenager can buy an assault rife in most states but not a can of beer.  In most states there are no restrictions on private sales of firearms.
> 
> When someone says gun regulations don't work they are right. Our regulations are  incredibility weak in most states, unenforced, and almost nonexistent in other states.   So if you think gun regulations are a problem just check local listings by individuals or buy across stateliness and you can get anything you want.  Until we close these loopholes, gun regulations will remain ineffective. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Driving a car isn't a right owning a gun is.... I know it is hard for fascists on the left to understand these things.
Click to expand...


They believe that the only rights that exist are the ones which they approve.


----------



## Flopper

thanatos144 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's not the sign, but the penalty for ignoring it. Prior to gun free zones, the CDC found that an eye-popping 135,000 guns were brought to school each day. Other research found that about one in five urban high school students reported having a gun fired at them at school.   After establishing gun free zones, the number of guns being brought to school dropped sharply.  The primary reason was that the kid, would not only faced expulsion but both federal and state charges.  Depending on the state, that gang banger could face up to 5 years in jail, just for bringing guns on school property.  Without these laws, about the only charges, that could be brought against them was trespassing.*
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao because criminals obey the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *A favorite gun lobby talking point: strengthening laws to keep guns out of the hands of criminals is pointless because criminals don't follow the law anyway.  The fact is strong gun laws will keep guns out of the hands of criminals.
> 
> A 2016 report from the New York Attorney Genearl, Eric Schneiderman shoots holes in this favorite talking point of NRA.
> 
> Between 2010 and 2015, police recovered nearly 53,000 guns from crime scenes in New York State. Using data on these guns obtained from the ATF, Schneiderman analyzed how these weapons were obtained and used by criminals in New York.
> 
> 
> Between 2010 and 2015, police recovered nearly 53,000 guns from crime scenes in New York State. Using data on these guns obtained from the ATF, Schneiderman analyzed how these weapons were obtained and used by criminals in New York.
> 
> The results are striking. About three-quarters of the guns used in New York crimes are handguns, and nearly nine in ten of these guns—fully 86%—came from out-of-state. Most of them came from just six states with weak gun laws where it’s easy for traffickers to obtain deadly weapons and funnel them into the black market.
> 
> Strong Gun Laws Work to Keep Guns Away From Criminals | Giffords Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like  a good sjw lemming you believe punishing the innocent is the answer.... Lmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If you're referring to gun owners, gun regulations may be inconvenient but not punishment.  However, for most gun owners it's not even inconvenient. Today buying a gun is lot easier than getting a drivers licences. a back country permit at a National Park, or a building permit.   A teenager can buy an assault rife in most states but not a can of beer.  In most states there are no restrictions on private sales of firearms.
> 
> When someone says gun regulations don't work they are right. Our regulations are  incredibility weak in most states, unenforced, and almost nonexistent in other states.   So if you think gun regulations are a problem just check local listings by individuals or buy across stateliness and you can get anything you want.  Until we close these loopholes, gun regulations will remain ineffective. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Driving a car isn't a right owning a gun is.... I know it is hard for fascists on the left to understand these things.
Click to expand...

*Driving a car is a privilege as gun ownership should be. *


----------



## hunarcy

Flopper said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao because criminals obey the law?
> 
> 
> 
> *A favorite gun lobby talking point: strengthening laws to keep guns out of the hands of criminals is pointless because criminals don't follow the law anyway.  The fact is strong gun laws will keep guns out of the hands of criminals.
> 
> A 2016 report from the New York Attorney Genearl, Eric Schneiderman shoots holes in this favorite talking point of NRA.
> 
> Between 2010 and 2015, police recovered nearly 53,000 guns from crime scenes in New York State. Using data on these guns obtained from the ATF, Schneiderman analyzed how these weapons were obtained and used by criminals in New York.
> 
> 
> Between 2010 and 2015, police recovered nearly 53,000 guns from crime scenes in New York State. Using data on these guns obtained from the ATF, Schneiderman analyzed how these weapons were obtained and used by criminals in New York.
> 
> The results are striking. About three-quarters of the guns used in New York crimes are handguns, and nearly nine in ten of these guns—fully 86%—came from out-of-state. Most of them came from just six states with weak gun laws where it’s easy for traffickers to obtain deadly weapons and funnel them into the black market.
> 
> Strong Gun Laws Work to Keep Guns Away From Criminals | Giffords Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like  a good sjw lemming you believe punishing the innocent is the answer.... Lmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If you're referring to gun owners, gun regulations may be inconvenient but not punishment.  However, for most gun owners it's not even inconvenient. Today buying a gun is lot easier than getting a drivers licences. a back country permit at a National Park, or a building permit.   A teenager can buy an assault rife in most states but not a can of beer.  In most states there are no restrictions on private sales of firearms.
> 
> When someone says gun regulations don't work they are right. Our regulations are  incredibility weak in most states, unenforced, and almost nonexistent in other states.   So if you think gun regulations are a problem just check local listings by individuals or buy across stateliness and you can get anything you want.  Until we close these loopholes, gun regulations will remain ineffective. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Driving a car isn't a right owning a gun is.... I know it is hard for fascists on the left to understand these things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Driving a car is a privilege as gun ownership should be. *
Click to expand...


That is your opinion, but free people do not need your permission to defend themselves.  Just as you don't need my permission to say such stupid stuff because  you have freedom of speech.


----------



## depotoo

Have stats on how many of those guns were legal?





Flopper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think a sign is keeping a gang banger from bringing a weapon to school you are ignorant beyond belief.
> 
> 
> 
> *It's not the sign, but the penalty for ignoring it. Prior to gun free zones, the CDC found that an eye-popping 135,000 guns were brought to school each day. Other research found that about one in five urban high school students reported having a gun fired at them at school.   After establishing gun free zones, the number of guns being brought to school dropped sharply.  The primary reason was that the kid, would not only faced expulsion but both federal and state charges.  Depending on the state, that gang banger could face up to 5 years in jail, just for bringing guns on school property.  Without these laws, about the only charges, that could be brought against them was trespassing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao because criminals obey the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *A favorite gun lobby talking point: strengthening laws to keep guns out of the hands of criminals is pointless because criminals don't follow the law anyway.  The fact is strong gun laws will keep guns out of the hands of criminals.
> 
> A 2016 report from the New York Attorney Genearl, Eric Schneiderman shoots holes in this favorite talking point of NRA.
> 
> Between 2010 and 2015, police recovered nearly 53,000 guns from crime scenes in New York State. Using data on these guns obtained from the ATF, Schneiderman analyzed how these weapons were obtained and used by criminals in New York.
> 
> 
> Between 2010 and 2015, police recovered nearly 53,000 guns from crime scenes in New York State. Using data on these guns obtained from the ATF, Schneiderman analyzed how these weapons were obtained and used by criminals in New York.
> 
> The results are striking. About three-quarters of the guns used in New York crimes are handguns, and nearly nine in ten of these guns—fully 86%—came from out-of-state. Most of them came from just six states with weak gun laws where it’s easy for traffickers to obtain deadly weapons and funnel them into the black market.
> 
> Strong Gun Laws Work to Keep Guns Away From Criminals | Giffords Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, those "strong gun laws" allowed 53,000 firearms to be used illegally?  I think you just disproved your own claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What it proves is we need tighter gun laws in the states where 90% of those 53,000 firearms came from*
Click to expand...


----------



## thanatos144

Flopper said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao because criminals obey the law?
> 
> 
> 
> *A favorite gun lobby talking point: strengthening laws to keep guns out of the hands of criminals is pointless because criminals don't follow the law anyway.  The fact is strong gun laws will keep guns out of the hands of criminals.
> 
> A 2016 report from the New York Attorney Genearl, Eric Schneiderman shoots holes in this favorite talking point of NRA.
> 
> Between 2010 and 2015, police recovered nearly 53,000 guns from crime scenes in New York State. Using data on these guns obtained from the ATF, Schneiderman analyzed how these weapons were obtained and used by criminals in New York.
> 
> 
> Between 2010 and 2015, police recovered nearly 53,000 guns from crime scenes in New York State. Using data on these guns obtained from the ATF, Schneiderman analyzed how these weapons were obtained and used by criminals in New York.
> 
> The results are striking. About three-quarters of the guns used in New York crimes are handguns, and nearly nine in ten of these guns—fully 86%—came from out-of-state. Most of them came from just six states with weak gun laws where it’s easy for traffickers to obtain deadly weapons and funnel them into the black market.
> 
> Strong Gun Laws Work to Keep Guns Away From Criminals | Giffords Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like  a good sjw lemming you believe punishing the innocent is the answer.... Lmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If you're referring to gun owners, gun regulations may be inconvenient but not punishment.  However, for most gun owners it's not even inconvenient. Today buying a gun is lot easier than getting a drivers licences. a back country permit at a National Park, or a building permit.   A teenager can buy an assault rife in most states but not a can of beer.  In most states there are no restrictions on private sales of firearms.
> 
> When someone says gun regulations don't work they are right. Our regulations are  incredibility weak in most states, unenforced, and almost nonexistent in other states.   So if you think gun regulations are a problem just check local listings by individuals or buy across stateliness and you can get anything you want.  Until we close these loopholes, gun regulations will remain ineffective. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Driving a car isn't a right owning a gun is.... I know it is hard for fascists on the left to understand these things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Driving a car is a privilege as gun ownership should be. *
Click to expand...

Only small minded fascists would think that


----------



## Flopper

thanatos144 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A favorite gun lobby talking point: strengthening laws to keep guns out of the hands of criminals is pointless because criminals don't follow the law anyway.  The fact is strong gun laws will keep guns out of the hands of criminals.
> 
> A 2016 report from the New York Attorney Genearl, Eric Schneiderman shoots holes in this favorite talking point of NRA.
> 
> Between 2010 and 2015, police recovered nearly 53,000 guns from crime scenes in New York State. Using data on these guns obtained from the ATF, Schneiderman analyzed how these weapons were obtained and used by criminals in New York.
> 
> 
> Between 2010 and 2015, police recovered nearly 53,000 guns from crime scenes in New York State. Using data on these guns obtained from the ATF, Schneiderman analyzed how these weapons were obtained and used by criminals in New York.
> 
> The results are striking. About three-quarters of the guns used in New York crimes are handguns, and nearly nine in ten of these guns—fully 86%—came from out-of-state. Most of them came from just six states with weak gun laws where it’s easy for traffickers to obtain deadly weapons and funnel them into the black market.
> 
> Strong Gun Laws Work to Keep Guns Away From Criminals | Giffords Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence*
> 
> 
> 
> Like  a good sjw lemming you believe punishing the innocent is the answer.... Lmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *If you're referring to gun owners, gun regulations may be inconvenient but not punishment.  However, for most gun owners it's not even inconvenient. Today buying a gun is lot easier than getting a drivers licences. a back country permit at a National Park, or a building permit.   A teenager can buy an assault rife in most states but not a can of beer.  In most states there are no restrictions on private sales of firearms.
> 
> When someone says gun regulations don't work they are right. Our regulations are  incredibility weak in most states, unenforced, and almost nonexistent in other states.   So if you think gun regulations are a problem just check local listings by individuals or buy across stateliness and you can get anything you want.  Until we close these loopholes, gun regulations will remain ineffective. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Driving a car isn't a right owning a gun is.... I know it is hard for fascists on the left to understand these things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Driving a car is a privilege as gun ownership should be. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only small minded fascists would think that
Click to expand...

*Today, the US is the only country with a right to keep and bear arms with no constitutional restrictions.  In 95% of the world, gun ownership is a privilege. 

 At one time there were 9 countries in the world were gun ownership was a right. Now there are only 3, US, Mexico, and Guatemala.  *


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

In todays news:

Trump's Retreat On Guns Is The World’s Least-Shocking Surprise | HuffPost



> WASHINGTON ― Democrats cheered. Republicans looked on disapprovingly. Yet in the end, President Donald Trump backed down from his public embrace of comprehensive gun control.
> 
> If you didn’t see it coming, you weren’t paying attention.
> Following last month’s Parkland school massacre in Florida, Trump held a remarkable meeting with a bipartisan group of senators at the White House, where he talked up proposals aimed at curbing gun violence. The president expressed support for ideas backed by Democrats, like universal background checks and raising the minimum age to purchase an assault-style weapon.





> At one point, Trump even taunted members of his party for being too afraid of National Rifle Association, the nation’s largest gun lobby. He assured Republicans he would take any heat and expected backlash from pushing forward with gun control proposals in the days to follow.
> 
> It was a remarkable moment, one that seemed to come straight out of television or the movies. A bipartisan-minded president who has the courage to take on his party for the greater good. It was pure Trump, a wheeling-and-dealing boardroom executive who gives everyone a lesson in negotiating tactics featured in his popular book, “The Art of the Deal.”






> Yet just two weeks later, the only solutions the White House has put forward are ones the NRA supports ― arming teachers and taking modest steps to improve background checks conducted through the National Instant Criminal Background Check System.



*Spineless Bastard!*


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know, I find this funny as hell...............Trump told the congress critters they were all scared of the NRA, because they had so much power over them, but Trump said he wasn't, because they didn't have any power over him.

Now?  He's backing down quickly.  Guess Trump is scared of the NRA too.


----------



## thanatos144

Flopper said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like  a good sjw lemming you believe punishing the innocent is the answer.... Lmao
> 
> 
> 
> *If you're referring to gun owners, gun regulations may be inconvenient but not punishment.  However, for most gun owners it's not even inconvenient. Today buying a gun is lot easier than getting a drivers licences. a back country permit at a National Park, or a building permit.   A teenager can buy an assault rife in most states but not a can of beer.  In most states there are no restrictions on private sales of firearms.
> 
> When someone says gun regulations don't work they are right. Our regulations are  incredibility weak in most states, unenforced, and almost nonexistent in other states.   So if you think gun regulations are a problem just check local listings by individuals or buy across stateliness and you can get anything you want.  Until we close these loopholes, gun regulations will remain ineffective. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Driving a car isn't a right owning a gun is.... I know it is hard for fascists on the left to understand these things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Driving a car is a privilege as gun ownership should be. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only small minded fascists would think that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Today, the US is the only country with a right to keep and bear arms with no constitutional restrictions.  In 95% of the world, gun ownership is a privilege.
> 
> At one time there were 9 countries in the world were gun ownership was a right. Now there are only 3, US, Mexico, and Guatemala.  *
Click to expand...

America is also the only country with a right to free speech... Guns and speech is why we became the greatest country ever on the history of the world

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## thanatos144

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, I find this funny as hell...............Trump told the congress critters they were all scared of the NRA, because they had so much power over them, but Trump said he wasn't, because they didn't have any power over him.
> 
> Now?  He's backing down quickly.  Guess Trump is scared of the NRA too.


It isnt tye NRA fool it was the backlash from us the voters that made him flinch. As well he should.

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## depotoo

Father of injured victim suing to remove prosecutors that signed Promise pledge from Cruz case-
*Motions to disqualify attorneys in Cruz case*
More info


----------



## thanatos144

depotoo said:


> Father of injured victim suing to remove prosecutors that signed Promise pledge from Cruz case-
> *Motions to disqualify attorneys in Cruz case*
> More info


So the murdering asshole doesnt deserve counsel? He is a citizen . 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## depotoo

No, just not those prosecuting attorneys, is their feeling





thanatos144 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Father of injured victim suing to remove prosecutors that signed Promise pledge from Cruz case-
> *Motions to disqualify attorneys in Cruz case*
> More info
> 
> 
> 
> So the murdering asshole doesnt deserve counsel? He is a citizen .
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## sealybobo

Faun said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a registered Democrat and here is his pic for you.
> 
> View attachment 176942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone wrote "gullible" on your ceiling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor kid, he's got all of your favorite on that T-Shirt he's wearing
> 
> BREAKING: Don't Let The MAGA Hat Fool You, Hispanic Shooter 'Nicolas de Jesus Cruz' Was A Registered Democrat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron... his name is *not* Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.
> 
> Are ya feeling stupid yet? Or are ya too stupid to feel stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suggest you actually research it kid. Begone.
> 
> 
> *Who is Nicolas de Jesus Cruz, accused gunman in …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *www.ajc.com*/news/national/who-*nicolas*-*jesus*-*cruz*-accused-gunman...
> Who is *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know ⋆ …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> February 14, 2018 ⋆ 10z*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-5-fast-facts...
> Feb 14, 2018 · *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, who was previously identified as a threat to students at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School was arrested after the shooting, the ...
> 
> *Who is Nikolas de Jesus Cruz, accused gunman in …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *www.whio.com*/news/national/who-*nicolas*-*jesus*-*cruz*-accused-gunman...
> Feb 14, 2018 · Who is Nikolas *de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack? ... Who is *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> 
> *Trending on social networks about Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.*
> twitter.com
> _View attachment 176958_
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> ajc.com
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high …
> johnmccaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · 21 hours ago · View on Twitter
> View attachment 176959
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school
> whio.com
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack? on.whio.com/2syxWeN #PARKLAND pic.twitter.com/s…
> WHIO-TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · 22 hours ago · View on Twitter
> 
> 
> *Nikolas Cruz Instagram Photos: Alleged Shooter Used …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Inquisitr22 hours ago
> Feb 14, 2018 · Alleged school shooter *Nicolas*, Nikolaus or Nikolas *de Jesus Cruz* used the name Nikolas *Cruz* on Instagram, with troubling screenshots from his now-deleted ...
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz Identified as Florida School …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *matzav.com*/*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-identified-as-florida-school-shooter
> Law-enforcement sources told The Miami Herald that they’ve identified the shooter at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School in Parkland, Florida, as 19-year-old ...
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz id as Marjory Stoneman Douglas …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> https://*scallywagandvagabond.com*/2018/02/*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*...
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* identified as Marjory Stoneman Douglas High shooter. How a former student with prior disciplinary issues took down his former school.
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz – Florida shooter Instagram page ...
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Media Circus | Archive | February*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-florida...
> Feb 14, 2018 · *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* has been indemnified as the Parkland, Florida shooter, that has left between 20-50 injured and will
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz Identified as Florida School …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 176960Click to view on Bing
> 4:33
> https://*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=yOGD9tKCxGU
> Feb 15, 2018 · Who Is *Nicolas De Jesus Cruz*, Alleged Gunman In Florida School Shooting? - Duration: 0:49. WSB-TV 131 …
> *Author:* U.S Navy
> 
> *Views:* 140
> 
> 
> *Nikolas Cruz: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com
> 
> 
> 
> *
> News*nicolas*-nikolas-nick-*cruz*-florida...1 day ago
> Feb 15, 2018 · *Cruz* was initially identified by the media as *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* and *Nicolas Cruz* and also goes by Nick *Cruz*.
> 
> *cruz_nikolas nikolascruzmakarov Nikolaus Nicolas de Jesus ...
> 
> 
> 
> *
> https://*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=W15zWvy8BaY
> Feb 15, 2018 · a 19 year old Republic of Florida white supremacist democrat? really did wear a MAGA hat & patriotic shirts hating on Muslim as terrorist & bombers ...
> 
> *Related searches for Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.*
> nicolas de jesus *art*
> *maria* de jesus cruz
> nicolas de *la* cruz
> nicolas de jesus *lopez rodriguez*
> 
> jesus cruz *facebook*
> jesus cruz *jr*
> jesus *en la* cruz
> *la* cruz de jesus *lyrics*
> 
> 
> *Pagination*
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5
> Next
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Moron... his name is Nikolas Jacob Cruz, not Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.
> 
> Shit, at some point, ya gotta feel stupid, right??
Click to expand...

There was a Facebook of him wearing a make America great again hat. Fact


----------



## thanatos144

sealybobo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone wrote "gullible" on your ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You poor kid, he's got all of your favorite on that T-Shirt he's wearing
> 
> BREAKING: Don't Let The MAGA Hat Fool You, Hispanic Shooter 'Nicolas de Jesus Cruz' Was A Registered Democrat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron... his name is *not* Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.
> 
> Are ya feeling stupid yet? Or are ya too stupid to feel stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suggest you actually research it kid. Begone.
> 
> 
> *Who is Nicolas de Jesus Cruz, accused gunman in …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *www.ajc.com*/news/national/who-*nicolas*-*jesus*-*cruz*-accused-gunman...
> Who is *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know ⋆ …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> February 14, 2018 ⋆ 10z*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-5-fast-facts...
> Feb 14, 2018 · *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, who was previously identified as a threat to students at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School was arrested after the shooting, the ...
> 
> *Who is Nikolas de Jesus Cruz, accused gunman in …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *www.whio.com*/news/national/who-*nicolas*-*jesus*-*cruz*-accused-gunman...
> Feb 14, 2018 · Who is Nikolas *de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack? ... Who is *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> 
> *Trending on social networks about Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.*
> twitter.com
> _View attachment 176958_
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> ajc.com
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high …
> johnmccaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · 21 hours ago · View on Twitter
> View attachment 176959
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school
> whio.com
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack? on.whio.com/2syxWeN #PARKLAND pic.twitter.com/s…
> WHIO-TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · 22 hours ago · View on Twitter
> 
> 
> *Nikolas Cruz Instagram Photos: Alleged Shooter Used …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Inquisitr22 hours ago
> Feb 14, 2018 · Alleged school shooter *Nicolas*, Nikolaus or Nikolas *de Jesus Cruz* used the name Nikolas *Cruz* on Instagram, with troubling screenshots from his now-deleted ...
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz Identified as Florida School …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *matzav.com*/*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-identified-as-florida-school-shooter
> Law-enforcement sources told The Miami Herald that they’ve identified the shooter at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School in Parkland, Florida, as 19-year-old ...
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz id as Marjory Stoneman Douglas …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> https://*scallywagandvagabond.com*/2018/02/*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*...
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* identified as Marjory Stoneman Douglas High shooter. How a former student with prior disciplinary issues took down his former school.
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz – Florida shooter Instagram page ...
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Media Circus | Archive | February*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-florida...
> Feb 14, 2018 · *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* has been indemnified as the Parkland, Florida shooter, that has left between 20-50 injured and will
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz Identified as Florida School …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 176960Click to view on Bing
> 4:33
> https://*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=yOGD9tKCxGU
> Feb 15, 2018 · Who Is *Nicolas De Jesus Cruz*, Alleged Gunman In Florida School Shooting? - Duration: 0:49. WSB-TV 131 …
> *Author:* U.S Navy
> 
> *Views:* 140
> 
> 
> *Nikolas Cruz: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com
> 
> 
> 
> *
> News*nicolas*-nikolas-nick-*cruz*-florida...1 day ago
> Feb 15, 2018 · *Cruz* was initially identified by the media as *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* and *Nicolas Cruz* and also goes by Nick *Cruz*.
> 
> *cruz_nikolas nikolascruzmakarov Nikolaus Nicolas de Jesus ...
> 
> 
> 
> *
> https://*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=W15zWvy8BaY
> Feb 15, 2018 · a 19 year old Republic of Florida white supremacist democrat? really did wear a MAGA hat & patriotic shirts hating on Muslim as terrorist & bombers ...
> 
> *Related searches for Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.*
> nicolas de jesus *art*
> *maria* de jesus cruz
> nicolas de *la* cruz
> nicolas de jesus *lopez rodriguez*
> 
> jesus cruz *facebook*
> jesus cruz *jr*
> jesus *en la* cruz
> *la* cruz de jesus *lyrics*
> 
> 
> *Pagination*
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5
> Next
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Moron... his name is Nikolas Jacob Cruz, not Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.
> 
> Shit, at some point, ya gotta feel stupid, right??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a Facebook of him wearing a make America great again hat. Fact
Click to expand...

There are facebook pictures of Obama wearing one as well.... Your point is what?


----------



## sealybobo

thanatos144 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You poor kid, he's got all of your favorite on that T-Shirt he's wearing
> 
> BREAKING: Don't Let The MAGA Hat Fool You, Hispanic Shooter 'Nicolas de Jesus Cruz' Was A Registered Democrat
> 
> 
> 
> Moron... his name is *not* Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.
> 
> Are ya feeling stupid yet? Or are ya too stupid to feel stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suggest you actually research it kid. Begone.
> 
> 
> *Who is Nicolas de Jesus Cruz, accused gunman in …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *www.ajc.com*/news/national/who-*nicolas*-*jesus*-*cruz*-accused-gunman...
> Who is *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know ⋆ …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> February 14, 2018 ⋆ 10z*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-5-fast-facts...
> Feb 14, 2018 · *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, who was previously identified as a threat to students at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School was arrested after the shooting, the ...
> 
> *Who is Nikolas de Jesus Cruz, accused gunman in …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *www.whio.com*/news/national/who-*nicolas*-*jesus*-*cruz*-accused-gunman...
> Feb 14, 2018 · Who is Nikolas *de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack? ... Who is *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> 
> *Trending on social networks about Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.*
> twitter.com
> _View attachment 176958_
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> ajc.com
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high …
> johnmccaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · 21 hours ago · View on Twitter
> View attachment 176959
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school
> whio.com
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack? on.whio.com/2syxWeN #PARKLAND pic.twitter.com/s…
> WHIO-TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · 22 hours ago · View on Twitter
> 
> 
> *Nikolas Cruz Instagram Photos: Alleged Shooter Used …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Inquisitr22 hours ago
> Feb 14, 2018 · Alleged school shooter *Nicolas*, Nikolaus or Nikolas *de Jesus Cruz* used the name Nikolas *Cruz* on Instagram, with troubling screenshots from his now-deleted ...
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz Identified as Florida School …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *matzav.com*/*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-identified-as-florida-school-shooter
> Law-enforcement sources told The Miami Herald that they’ve identified the shooter at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School in Parkland, Florida, as 19-year-old ...
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz id as Marjory Stoneman Douglas …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> https://*scallywagandvagabond.com*/2018/02/*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*...
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* identified as Marjory Stoneman Douglas High shooter. How a former student with prior disciplinary issues took down his former school.
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz – Florida shooter Instagram page ...
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Media Circus | Archive | February*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-florida...
> Feb 14, 2018 · *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* has been indemnified as the Parkland, Florida shooter, that has left between 20-50 injured and will
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz Identified as Florida School …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 176960Click to view on Bing
> 4:33
> https://*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=yOGD9tKCxGU
> Feb 15, 2018 · Who Is *Nicolas De Jesus Cruz*, Alleged Gunman In Florida School Shooting? - Duration: 0:49. WSB-TV 131 …
> *Author:* U.S Navy
> 
> *Views:* 140
> 
> 
> *Nikolas Cruz: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com
> 
> 
> 
> *
> News*nicolas*-nikolas-nick-*cruz*-florida...1 day ago
> Feb 15, 2018 · *Cruz* was initially identified by the media as *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* and *Nicolas Cruz* and also goes by Nick *Cruz*.
> 
> *cruz_nikolas nikolascruzmakarov Nikolaus Nicolas de Jesus ...
> 
> 
> 
> *
> https://*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=W15zWvy8BaY
> Feb 15, 2018 · a 19 year old Republic of Florida white supremacist democrat? really did wear a MAGA hat & patriotic shirts hating on Muslim as terrorist & bombers ...
> 
> *Related searches for Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.*
> nicolas de jesus *art*
> *maria* de jesus cruz
> nicolas de *la* cruz
> nicolas de jesus *lopez rodriguez*
> 
> jesus cruz *facebook*
> jesus cruz *jr*
> jesus *en la* cruz
> *la* cruz de jesus *lyrics*
> 
> 
> *Pagination*
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5
> Next
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Moron... his name is Nikolas Jacob Cruz, not Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.
> 
> Shit, at some point, ya gotta feel stupid, right??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a Facebook of him wearing a make America great again hat. Fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are facebook pictures of Obama wearing one as well.... Your point is what?
Click to expand...

He’s one of yours. Every time there’s a shooter you guys deny their one of yours.


----------



## thanatos144

sealybobo said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron... his name is *not* Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.
> 
> Are ya feeling stupid yet? Or are ya too stupid to feel stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you actually research it kid. Begone.
> 
> 
> *Who is Nicolas de Jesus Cruz, accused gunman in …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *www.ajc.com*/news/national/who-*nicolas*-*jesus*-*cruz*-accused-gunman...
> Who is *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know ⋆ …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> February 14, 2018 ⋆ 10z*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-5-fast-facts...
> Feb 14, 2018 · *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, who was previously identified as a threat to students at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School was arrested after the shooting, the ...
> 
> *Who is Nikolas de Jesus Cruz, accused gunman in …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *www.whio.com*/news/national/who-*nicolas*-*jesus*-*cruz*-accused-gunman...
> Feb 14, 2018 · Who is Nikolas *de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack? ... Who is *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> 
> *Trending on social networks about Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.*
> twitter.com
> _View attachment 176958_
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> ajc.com
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high …
> johnmccaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · 21 hours ago · View on Twitter
> View attachment 176959
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school
> whio.com
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack? on.whio.com/2syxWeN #PARKLAND pic.twitter.com/s…
> WHIO-TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · 22 hours ago · View on Twitter
> 
> 
> *Nikolas Cruz Instagram Photos: Alleged Shooter Used …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Inquisitr22 hours ago
> Feb 14, 2018 · Alleged school shooter *Nicolas*, Nikolaus or Nikolas *de Jesus Cruz* used the name Nikolas *Cruz* on Instagram, with troubling screenshots from his now-deleted ...
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz Identified as Florida School …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *matzav.com*/*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-identified-as-florida-school-shooter
> Law-enforcement sources told The Miami Herald that they’ve identified the shooter at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School in Parkland, Florida, as 19-year-old ...
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz id as Marjory Stoneman Douglas …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> https://*scallywagandvagabond.com*/2018/02/*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*...
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* identified as Marjory Stoneman Douglas High shooter. How a former student with prior disciplinary issues took down his former school.
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz – Florida shooter Instagram page ...
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Media Circus | Archive | February*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-florida...
> Feb 14, 2018 · *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* has been indemnified as the Parkland, Florida shooter, that has left between 20-50 injured and will
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz Identified as Florida School …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 176960Click to view on Bing
> 4:33
> https://*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=yOGD9tKCxGU
> Feb 15, 2018 · Who Is *Nicolas De Jesus Cruz*, Alleged Gunman In Florida School Shooting? - Duration: 0:49. WSB-TV 131 …
> *Author:* U.S Navy
> 
> *Views:* 140
> 
> 
> *Nikolas Cruz: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com
> 
> 
> 
> *
> News*nicolas*-nikolas-nick-*cruz*-florida...1 day ago
> Feb 15, 2018 · *Cruz* was initially identified by the media as *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* and *Nicolas Cruz* and also goes by Nick *Cruz*.
> 
> *cruz_nikolas nikolascruzmakarov Nikolaus Nicolas de Jesus ...
> 
> 
> 
> *
> https://*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=W15zWvy8BaY
> Feb 15, 2018 · a 19 year old Republic of Florida white supremacist democrat? really did wear a MAGA hat & patriotic shirts hating on Muslim as terrorist & bombers ...
> 
> *Related searches for Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.*
> nicolas de jesus *art*
> *maria* de jesus cruz
> nicolas de *la* cruz
> nicolas de jesus *lopez rodriguez*
> 
> jesus cruz *facebook*
> jesus cruz *jr*
> jesus *en la* cruz
> *la* cruz de jesus *lyrics*
> 
> 
> *Pagination*
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5
> Next
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Moron... his name is Nikolas Jacob Cruz, not Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.
> 
> Shit, at some point, ya gotta feel stupid, right??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a Facebook of him wearing a make America great again hat. Fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are facebook pictures of Obama wearing one as well.... Your point is what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s one of yours. Every time there’s a shooter you guys deny their one of yours.
Click to expand...

One of mine? Listen you bigoted asshat I dont know what or if the turd voted nor do I care because it wasn't Me the NRA Nor Trump that caused him to kill people. It was the FBI , Sheriffs Dept. and Leftist gun free zones that allowed it to happen though.


----------



## Faun

sealybobo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone wrote "gullible" on your ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You poor kid, he's got all of your favorite on that T-Shirt he's wearing
> 
> BREAKING: Don't Let The MAGA Hat Fool You, Hispanic Shooter 'Nicolas de Jesus Cruz' Was A Registered Democrat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron... his name is *not* Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.
> 
> Are ya feeling stupid yet? Or are ya too stupid to feel stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suggest you actually research it kid. Begone.
> 
> 
> *Who is Nicolas de Jesus Cruz, accused gunman in …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *www.ajc.com*/news/national/who-*nicolas*-*jesus*-*cruz*-accused-gunman...
> Who is *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know ⋆ …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> February 14, 2018 ⋆ 10z*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-5-fast-facts...
> Feb 14, 2018 · *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, who was previously identified as a threat to students at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School was arrested after the shooting, the ...
> 
> *Who is Nikolas de Jesus Cruz, accused gunman in …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *www.whio.com*/news/national/who-*nicolas*-*jesus*-*cruz*-accused-gunman...
> Feb 14, 2018 · Who is Nikolas *de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack? ... Who is *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> 
> *Trending on social networks about Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.*
> twitter.com
> _View attachment 176958_
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> ajc.com
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high …
> johnmccaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · 21 hours ago · View on Twitter
> View attachment 176959
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school
> whio.com
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack? on.whio.com/2syxWeN #PARKLAND pic.twitter.com/s…
> WHIO-TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · 22 hours ago · View on Twitter
> 
> 
> *Nikolas Cruz Instagram Photos: Alleged Shooter Used …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Inquisitr22 hours ago
> Feb 14, 2018 · Alleged school shooter *Nicolas*, Nikolaus or Nikolas *de Jesus Cruz* used the name Nikolas *Cruz* on Instagram, with troubling screenshots from his now-deleted ...
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz Identified as Florida School …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *matzav.com*/*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-identified-as-florida-school-shooter
> Law-enforcement sources told The Miami Herald that they’ve identified the shooter at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School in Parkland, Florida, as 19-year-old ...
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz id as Marjory Stoneman Douglas …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> https://*scallywagandvagabond.com*/2018/02/*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*...
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* identified as Marjory Stoneman Douglas High shooter. How a former student with prior disciplinary issues took down his former school.
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz – Florida shooter Instagram page ...
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Media Circus | Archive | February*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-florida...
> Feb 14, 2018 · *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* has been indemnified as the Parkland, Florida shooter, that has left between 20-50 injured and will
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz Identified as Florida School …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 176960Click to view on Bing
> 4:33
> https://*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=yOGD9tKCxGU
> Feb 15, 2018 · Who Is *Nicolas De Jesus Cruz*, Alleged Gunman In Florida School Shooting? - Duration: 0:49. WSB-TV 131 …
> *Author:* U.S Navy
> 
> *Views:* 140
> 
> 
> *Nikolas Cruz: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com
> 
> 
> 
> *
> News*nicolas*-nikolas-nick-*cruz*-florida...1 day ago
> Feb 15, 2018 · *Cruz* was initially identified by the media as *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* and *Nicolas Cruz* and also goes by Nick *Cruz*.
> 
> *cruz_nikolas nikolascruzmakarov Nikolaus Nicolas de Jesus ...
> 
> 
> 
> *
> https://*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=W15zWvy8BaY
> Feb 15, 2018 · a 19 year old Republic of Florida white supremacist democrat? really did wear a MAGA hat & patriotic shirts hating on Muslim as terrorist & bombers ...
> 
> *Related searches for Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.*
> nicolas de jesus *art*
> *maria* de jesus cruz
> nicolas de *la* cruz
> nicolas de jesus *lopez rodriguez*
> 
> jesus cruz *facebook*
> jesus cruz *jr*
> jesus *en la* cruz
> *la* cruz de jesus *lyrics*
> 
> 
> *Pagination*
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5
> Next
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Moron... his name is Nikolas Jacob Cruz, not Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.
> 
> Shit, at some point, ya gotta feel stupid, right??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a Facebook of him wearing a make America great again hat. Fact
Click to expand...

Doc1 is a flaming idiot. Once you read his posts with that knowledge, his ramblings take on their actual perspective. Like in this thread, show him the shooter’s name is really Nikolas Cruz, and he posts more than half a dozen links about someone else named Nicolas de Jesus Cruz. 

In fact, some of *his own links* even state, _oops, wrong Cruz_.


----------



## Faun

thanatos144 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You poor kid, he's got all of your favorite on that T-Shirt he's wearing
> 
> BREAKING: Don't Let The MAGA Hat Fool You, Hispanic Shooter 'Nicolas de Jesus Cruz' Was A Registered Democrat
> 
> 
> 
> Moron... his name is *not* Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.
> 
> Are ya feeling stupid yet? Or are ya too stupid to feel stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suggest you actually research it kid. Begone.
> 
> 
> *Who is Nicolas de Jesus Cruz, accused gunman in …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *www.ajc.com*/news/national/who-*nicolas*-*jesus*-*cruz*-accused-gunman...
> Who is *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know ⋆ …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> February 14, 2018 ⋆ 10z*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-5-fast-facts...
> Feb 14, 2018 · *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, who was previously identified as a threat to students at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School was arrested after the shooting, the ...
> 
> *Who is Nikolas de Jesus Cruz, accused gunman in …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *www.whio.com*/news/national/who-*nicolas*-*jesus*-*cruz*-accused-gunman...
> Feb 14, 2018 · Who is Nikolas *de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack? ... Who is *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> 
> *Trending on social networks about Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.*
> twitter.com
> _View attachment 176958_
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> ajc.com
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high …
> johnmccaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · 21 hours ago · View on Twitter
> View attachment 176959
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school
> whio.com
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack? on.whio.com/2syxWeN #PARKLAND pic.twitter.com/s…
> WHIO-TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · 22 hours ago · View on Twitter
> 
> 
> *Nikolas Cruz Instagram Photos: Alleged Shooter Used …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Inquisitr22 hours ago
> Feb 14, 2018 · Alleged school shooter *Nicolas*, Nikolaus or Nikolas *de Jesus Cruz* used the name Nikolas *Cruz* on Instagram, with troubling screenshots from his now-deleted ...
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz Identified as Florida School …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *matzav.com*/*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-identified-as-florida-school-shooter
> Law-enforcement sources told The Miami Herald that they’ve identified the shooter at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School in Parkland, Florida, as 19-year-old ...
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz id as Marjory Stoneman Douglas …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> https://*scallywagandvagabond.com*/2018/02/*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*...
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* identified as Marjory Stoneman Douglas High shooter. How a former student with prior disciplinary issues took down his former school.
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz – Florida shooter Instagram page ...
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Media Circus | Archive | February*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-florida...
> Feb 14, 2018 · *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* has been indemnified as the Parkland, Florida shooter, that has left between 20-50 injured and will
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz Identified as Florida School …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 176960Click to view on Bing
> 4:33
> https://*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=yOGD9tKCxGU
> Feb 15, 2018 · Who Is *Nicolas De Jesus Cruz*, Alleged Gunman In Florida School Shooting? - Duration: 0:49. WSB-TV 131 …
> *Author:* U.S Navy
> 
> *Views:* 140
> 
> 
> *Nikolas Cruz: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com
> 
> 
> 
> *
> News*nicolas*-nikolas-nick-*cruz*-florida...1 day ago
> Feb 15, 2018 · *Cruz* was initially identified by the media as *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* and *Nicolas Cruz* and also goes by Nick *Cruz*.
> 
> *cruz_nikolas nikolascruzmakarov Nikolaus Nicolas de Jesus ...
> 
> 
> 
> *
> https://*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=W15zWvy8BaY
> Feb 15, 2018 · a 19 year old Republic of Florida white supremacist democrat? really did wear a MAGA hat & patriotic shirts hating on Muslim as terrorist & bombers ...
> 
> *Related searches for Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.*
> nicolas de jesus *art*
> *maria* de jesus cruz
> nicolas de *la* cruz
> nicolas de jesus *lopez rodriguez*
> 
> jesus cruz *facebook*
> jesus cruz *jr*
> jesus *en la* cruz
> *la* cruz de jesus *lyrics*
> 
> 
> *Pagination*
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5
> Next
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Moron... his name is Nikolas Jacob Cruz, not Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.
> 
> Shit, at some point, ya gotta feel stupid, right??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a Facebook of him wearing a make America great again hat. Fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are facebook pictures of Obama wearing one as well.... Your point is what?
Click to expand...

Posted by Obama on his own account??


----------



## thanatos144

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron... his name is *not* Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.
> 
> Are ya feeling stupid yet? Or are ya too stupid to feel stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you actually research it kid. Begone.
> 
> 
> *Who is Nicolas de Jesus Cruz, accused gunman in …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *www.ajc.com*/news/national/who-*nicolas*-*jesus*-*cruz*-accused-gunman...
> Who is *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know ⋆ …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> February 14, 2018 ⋆ 10z*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-5-fast-facts...
> Feb 14, 2018 · *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, who was previously identified as a threat to students at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School was arrested after the shooting, the ...
> 
> *Who is Nikolas de Jesus Cruz, accused gunman in …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *www.whio.com*/news/national/who-*nicolas*-*jesus*-*cruz*-accused-gunman...
> Feb 14, 2018 · Who is Nikolas *de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack? ... Who is *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> 
> *Trending on social networks about Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.*
> twitter.com
> _View attachment 176958_
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> ajc.com
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high …
> johnmccaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · 21 hours ago · View on Twitter
> View attachment 176959
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school
> whio.com
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack? on.whio.com/2syxWeN #PARKLAND pic.twitter.com/s…
> WHIO-TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · 22 hours ago · View on Twitter
> 
> 
> *Nikolas Cruz Instagram Photos: Alleged Shooter Used …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Inquisitr22 hours ago
> Feb 14, 2018 · Alleged school shooter *Nicolas*, Nikolaus or Nikolas *de Jesus Cruz* used the name Nikolas *Cruz* on Instagram, with troubling screenshots from his now-deleted ...
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz Identified as Florida School …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *matzav.com*/*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-identified-as-florida-school-shooter
> Law-enforcement sources told The Miami Herald that they’ve identified the shooter at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School in Parkland, Florida, as 19-year-old ...
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz id as Marjory Stoneman Douglas …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> https://*scallywagandvagabond.com*/2018/02/*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*...
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* identified as Marjory Stoneman Douglas High shooter. How a former student with prior disciplinary issues took down his former school.
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz – Florida shooter Instagram page ...
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Media Circus | Archive | February*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-florida...
> Feb 14, 2018 · *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* has been indemnified as the Parkland, Florida shooter, that has left between 20-50 injured and will
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz Identified as Florida School …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 176960Click to view on Bing
> 4:33
> https://*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=yOGD9tKCxGU
> Feb 15, 2018 · Who Is *Nicolas De Jesus Cruz*, Alleged Gunman In Florida School Shooting? - Duration: 0:49. WSB-TV 131 …
> *Author:* U.S Navy
> 
> *Views:* 140
> 
> 
> *Nikolas Cruz: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com
> 
> 
> 
> *
> News*nicolas*-nikolas-nick-*cruz*-florida...1 day ago
> Feb 15, 2018 · *Cruz* was initially identified by the media as *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* and *Nicolas Cruz* and also goes by Nick *Cruz*.
> 
> *cruz_nikolas nikolascruzmakarov Nikolaus Nicolas de Jesus ...
> 
> 
> 
> *
> https://*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=W15zWvy8BaY
> Feb 15, 2018 · a 19 year old Republic of Florida white supremacist democrat? really did wear a MAGA hat & patriotic shirts hating on Muslim as terrorist & bombers ...
> 
> *Related searches for Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.*
> nicolas de jesus *art*
> *maria* de jesus cruz
> nicolas de *la* cruz
> nicolas de jesus *lopez rodriguez*
> 
> jesus cruz *facebook*
> jesus cruz *jr*
> jesus *en la* cruz
> *la* cruz de jesus *lyrics*
> 
> 
> *Pagination*
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5
> Next
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Moron... his name is Nikolas Jacob Cruz, not Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.
> 
> Shit, at some point, ya gotta feel stupid, right??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a Facebook of him wearing a make America great again hat. Fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are facebook pictures of Obama wearing one as well.... Your point is what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posted by Obama on his own account??
Click to expand...

How would I know? I dont follow communists or mass murderers on facebook.


----------



## Faun

thanatos144 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you actually research it kid. Begone.
> 
> 
> *Who is Nicolas de Jesus Cruz, accused gunman in …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *www.ajc.com*/news/national/who-*nicolas*-*jesus*-*cruz*-accused-gunman...
> Who is *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know ⋆ …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> February 14, 2018 ⋆ 10z*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-5-fast-facts...
> Feb 14, 2018 · *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, who was previously identified as a threat to students at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School was arrested after the shooting, the ...
> 
> *Who is Nikolas de Jesus Cruz, accused gunman in …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *www.whio.com*/news/national/who-*nicolas*-*jesus*-*cruz*-accused-gunman...
> Feb 14, 2018 · Who is Nikolas *de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack? ... Who is *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> 
> *Trending on social networks about Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.*
> twitter.com
> _View attachment 176958_
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> ajc.com
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high …
> johnmccaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · 21 hours ago · View on Twitter
> View attachment 176959
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school
> whio.com
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack? on.whio.com/2syxWeN #PARKLAND pic.twitter.com/s…
> WHIO-TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · 22 hours ago · View on Twitter
> 
> 
> *Nikolas Cruz Instagram Photos: Alleged Shooter Used …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Inquisitr22 hours ago
> Feb 14, 2018 · Alleged school shooter *Nicolas*, Nikolaus or Nikolas *de Jesus Cruz* used the name Nikolas *Cruz* on Instagram, with troubling screenshots from his now-deleted ...
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz Identified as Florida School …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *matzav.com*/*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-identified-as-florida-school-shooter
> Law-enforcement sources told The Miami Herald that they’ve identified the shooter at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School in Parkland, Florida, as 19-year-old ...
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz id as Marjory Stoneman Douglas …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> https://*scallywagandvagabond.com*/2018/02/*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*...
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* identified as Marjory Stoneman Douglas High shooter. How a former student with prior disciplinary issues took down his former school.
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz – Florida shooter Instagram page ...
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Media Circus | Archive | February*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-florida...
> Feb 14, 2018 · *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* has been indemnified as the Parkland, Florida shooter, that has left between 20-50 injured and will
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz Identified as Florida School …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 176960Click to view on Bing
> 4:33
> https://*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=yOGD9tKCxGU
> Feb 15, 2018 · Who Is *Nicolas De Jesus Cruz*, Alleged Gunman In Florida School Shooting? - Duration: 0:49. WSB-TV 131 …
> *Author:* U.S Navy
> 
> *Views:* 140
> 
> 
> *Nikolas Cruz: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com
> 
> 
> 
> *
> News*nicolas*-nikolas-nick-*cruz*-florida...1 day ago
> Feb 15, 2018 · *Cruz* was initially identified by the media as *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* and *Nicolas Cruz* and also goes by Nick *Cruz*.
> 
> *cruz_nikolas nikolascruzmakarov Nikolaus Nicolas de Jesus ...
> 
> 
> 
> *
> https://*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=W15zWvy8BaY
> Feb 15, 2018 · a 19 year old Republic of Florida white supremacist democrat? really did wear a MAGA hat & patriotic shirts hating on Muslim as terrorist & bombers ...
> 
> *Related searches for Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.*
> nicolas de jesus *art*
> *maria* de jesus cruz
> nicolas de *la* cruz
> nicolas de jesus *lopez rodriguez*
> 
> jesus cruz *facebook*
> jesus cruz *jr*
> jesus *en la* cruz
> *la* cruz de jesus *lyrics*
> 
> 
> *Pagination*
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5
> Next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Moron... his name is Nikolas Jacob Cruz, not Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.
> 
> Shit, at some point, ya gotta feel stupid, right??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a Facebook of him wearing a make America great again hat. Fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are facebook pictures of Obama wearing one as well.... Your point is what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s one of yours. Every time there’s a shooter you guys deny their one of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of mine? Listen you bigoted asshat I dont know what or if the turd voted nor do I care because it wasn't Me the NRA Nor Trump that caused him to kill people. It was the FBI , Sheriffs Dept. and Leftist gun free zones that allowed it to happen though.
Click to expand...

He’s a rightwingnut, deal with it.


----------



## Faun

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you actually research it kid. Begone.
> 
> 
> *Who is Nicolas de Jesus Cruz, accused gunman in …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *www.ajc.com*/news/national/who-*nicolas*-*jesus*-*cruz*-accused-gunman...
> Who is *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know ⋆ …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> February 14, 2018 ⋆ 10z*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-5-fast-facts...
> Feb 14, 2018 · *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, who was previously identified as a threat to students at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School was arrested after the shooting, the ...
> 
> *Who is Nikolas de Jesus Cruz, accused gunman in …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *www.whio.com*/news/national/who-*nicolas*-*jesus*-*cruz*-accused-gunman...
> Feb 14, 2018 · Who is Nikolas *de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack? ... Who is *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> 
> *Trending on social networks about Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.*
> twitter.com
> _View attachment 176958_
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> ajc.com
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high …
> johnmccaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · 21 hours ago · View on Twitter
> View attachment 176959
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school
> whio.com
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack? on.whio.com/2syxWeN #PARKLAND pic.twitter.com/s…
> WHIO-TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · 22 hours ago · View on Twitter
> 
> 
> *Nikolas Cruz Instagram Photos: Alleged Shooter Used …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Inquisitr22 hours ago
> Feb 14, 2018 · Alleged school shooter *Nicolas*, Nikolaus or Nikolas *de Jesus Cruz* used the name Nikolas *Cruz* on Instagram, with troubling screenshots from his now-deleted ...
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz Identified as Florida School …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *matzav.com*/*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-identified-as-florida-school-shooter
> Law-enforcement sources told The Miami Herald that they’ve identified the shooter at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School in Parkland, Florida, as 19-year-old ...
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz id as Marjory Stoneman Douglas …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> https://*scallywagandvagabond.com*/2018/02/*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*...
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* identified as Marjory Stoneman Douglas High shooter. How a former student with prior disciplinary issues took down his former school.
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz – Florida shooter Instagram page ...
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Media Circus | Archive | February*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-florida...
> Feb 14, 2018 · *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* has been indemnified as the Parkland, Florida shooter, that has left between 20-50 injured and will
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz Identified as Florida School …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 176960Click to view on Bing
> 4:33
> https://*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=yOGD9tKCxGU
> Feb 15, 2018 · Who Is *Nicolas De Jesus Cruz*, Alleged Gunman In Florida School Shooting? - Duration: 0:49. WSB-TV 131 …
> *Author:* U.S Navy
> 
> *Views:* 140
> 
> 
> *Nikolas Cruz: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com
> 
> 
> 
> *
> News*nicolas*-nikolas-nick-*cruz*-florida...1 day ago
> Feb 15, 2018 · *Cruz* was initially identified by the media as *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* and *Nicolas Cruz* and also goes by Nick *Cruz*.
> 
> *cruz_nikolas nikolascruzmakarov Nikolaus Nicolas de Jesus ...
> 
> 
> 
> *
> https://*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=W15zWvy8BaY
> Feb 15, 2018 · a 19 year old Republic of Florida white supremacist democrat? really did wear a MAGA hat & patriotic shirts hating on Muslim as terrorist & bombers ...
> 
> *Related searches for Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.*
> nicolas de jesus *art*
> *maria* de jesus cruz
> nicolas de *la* cruz
> nicolas de jesus *lopez rodriguez*
> 
> jesus cruz *facebook*
> jesus cruz *jr*
> jesus *en la* cruz
> *la* cruz de jesus *lyrics*
> 
> 
> *Pagination*
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5
> Next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Moron... his name is Nikolas Jacob Cruz, not Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.
> 
> Shit, at some point, ya gotta feel stupid, right??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a Facebook of him wearing a make America great again hat. Fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are facebook pictures of Obama wearing one as well.... Your point is what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posted by Obama on his own account??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would I know? I dont follow communists or mass murderers on facebook.
Click to expand...

Then your idiotic diversion about there being pictures of Obama in a MAGA hat on face book is DOA because Cruz did have that picture as his own avatar on his Instagram account.


----------



## thanatos144

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Moron... his name is Nikolas Jacob Cruz, not Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.
> 
> Shit, at some point, ya gotta feel stupid, right??
> 
> 
> 
> There was a Facebook of him wearing a make America great again hat. Fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are facebook pictures of Obama wearing one as well.... Your point is what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posted by Obama on his own account??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would I know? I dont follow communists or mass murderers on facebook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then your idiotic diversion about there being pictures of Obama in a MAGA hat on face book is DOA because Cruz did have that picture as his own avatar on his Instagram account.
Click to expand...

You know thats real how??????????? Because the daily beast told you?


----------



## Faun

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a Facebook of him wearing a make America great again hat. Fact
> 
> 
> 
> There are facebook pictures of Obama wearing one as well.... Your point is what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posted by Obama on his own account??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would I know? I dont follow communists or mass murderers on facebook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then your idiotic diversion about there being pictures of Obama in a MAGA hat on face book is DOA because Cruz did have that picture as his own avatar on his Instagram account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know thats real how??????????? Because the daily beast told you?
Click to expand...

Facebook confirmed it, ya dumbass...

_In response to requests for comment on the shooting, Facebook issued a statement that reads, in part: "This is a terrible tragedy, and our hearts go out to the people who have been affected. There is absolutely no place on our platforms for people who commit such horrendous acts. ... *We have found and immediately deleted the shooter's accounts on Facebook and Instagram.*"_


----------



## thanatos144

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are facebook pictures of Obama wearing one as well.... Your point is what?
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by Obama on his own account??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would I know? I dont follow communists or mass murderers on facebook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then your idiotic diversion about there being pictures of Obama in a MAGA hat on face book is DOA because Cruz did have that picture as his own avatar on his Instagram account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know thats real how??????????? Because the daily beast told you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facebook confirmed it, ya dumbass...
> 
> _In response to requests for comment on the shooting, Facebook issued a statement that reads, in part: "This is a terrible tragedy, and our hearts go out to the people who have been affected. There is absolutely no place on our platforms for people who commit such horrendous acts. ... *We have found and immediately deleted the shooter's accounts on Facebook and Instagram.*"_
Click to expand...

So a local news station from san fran told you. That means it has to mean all conservatives or all who voted for Trump must be mass killers .... 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faun

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by Obama on his own account??
> 
> 
> 
> How would I know? I dont follow communists or mass murderers on facebook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then your idiotic diversion about there being pictures of Obama in a MAGA hat on face book is DOA because Cruz did have that picture as his own avatar on his Instagram account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know thats real how??????????? Because the daily beast told you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facebook confirmed it, ya dumbass...
> 
> _In response to requests for comment on the shooting, Facebook issued a statement that reads, in part: "This is a terrible tragedy, and our hearts go out to the people who have been affected. There is absolutely no place on our platforms for people who commit such horrendous acts. ... *We have found and immediately deleted the shooter's accounts on Facebook and Instagram.*"_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a local news station from san fran told you. That means it has to mean all conservatives or all who voted for Trump must be mass killers ....
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

No, dumbass, that’s the news reporting Facebook issued a statement confirming it was Cruz’s account.

You need more...?

_Disturbing footage has emerged of suspected Florida shooter Nikolas Cruz doing target practice shirtless in a backyard *while wearing a Make America Great Again cap*._

He’s a rightwingnut. Deal with it.


----------



## thanatos144

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would I know? I dont follow communists or mass murderers on facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> Then your idiotic diversion about there being pictures of Obama in a MAGA hat on face book is DOA because Cruz did have that picture as his own avatar on his Instagram account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know thats real how??????????? Because the daily beast told you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facebook confirmed it, ya dumbass...
> 
> _In response to requests for comment on the shooting, Facebook issued a statement that reads, in part: "This is a terrible tragedy, and our hearts go out to the people who have been affected. There is absolutely no place on our platforms for people who commit such horrendous acts. ... *We have found and immediately deleted the shooter's accounts on Facebook and Instagram.*"_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a local news station from san fran told you. That means it has to mean all conservatives or all who voted for Trump must be mass killers ....
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, dumbass, that’s the news reporting Facebook issued a statement confirming it was Cruz’s account.
> 
> You need more...?
> 
> _Disturbing footage has emerged of suspected Florida shooter Nikolas Cruz doing target practice shirtless in a backyard *while wearing a Make America Great Again cap*._
> 
> He’s a rightwingnut. Deal with it.
Click to expand...

No he is fucking lunatic. Your need to have him as some sort of political side shows how unstable your values are 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faun

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then your idiotic diversion about there being pictures of Obama in a MAGA hat on face book is DOA because Cruz did have that picture as his own avatar on his Instagram account.
> 
> 
> 
> You know thats real how??????????? Because the daily beast told you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facebook confirmed it, ya dumbass...
> 
> _In response to requests for comment on the shooting, Facebook issued a statement that reads, in part: "This is a terrible tragedy, and our hearts go out to the people who have been affected. There is absolutely no place on our platforms for people who commit such horrendous acts. ... *We have found and immediately deleted the shooter's accounts on Facebook and Instagram.*"_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a local news station from san fran told you. That means it has to mean all conservatives or all who voted for Trump must be mass killers ....
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, dumbass, that’s the news reporting Facebook issued a statement confirming it was Cruz’s account.
> 
> You need more...?
> 
> _Disturbing footage has emerged of suspected Florida shooter Nikolas Cruz doing target practice shirtless in a backyard *while wearing a Make America Great Again cap*._
> 
> He’s a rightwingnut. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he is fucking lunatic. Your need to have him as some sort of political side shows how unstable your values are
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

A gun nut wearing a MAGA is not a rightwingnut? 

LOLOLOL 

Your desperation is noted and laughed at.

Again.


----------



## thanatos144

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know thats real how??????????? Because the daily beast told you?
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook confirmed it, ya dumbass...
> 
> _In response to requests for comment on the shooting, Facebook issued a statement that reads, in part: "This is a terrible tragedy, and our hearts go out to the people who have been affected. There is absolutely no place on our platforms for people who commit such horrendous acts. ... *We have found and immediately deleted the shooter's accounts on Facebook and Instagram.*"_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a local news station from san fran told you. That means it has to mean all conservatives or all who voted for Trump must be mass killers ....
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, dumbass, that’s the news reporting Facebook issued a statement confirming it was Cruz’s account.
> 
> You need more...?
> 
> _Disturbing footage has emerged of suspected Florida shooter Nikolas Cruz doing target practice shirtless in a backyard *while wearing a Make America Great Again cap*._
> 
> He’s a rightwingnut. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he is fucking lunatic. Your need to have him as some sort of political side shows how unstable your values are
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A gun nut wearing a MAGA is not a rightwingnut?
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Your desperation is noted and laughed at.
> 
> Again.
Click to expand...

Gun nut. You think every person with a gun is like him dont you?

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faun

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook confirmed it, ya dumbass...
> 
> _In response to requests for comment on the shooting, Facebook issued a statement that reads, in part: "This is a terrible tragedy, and our hearts go out to the people who have been affected. There is absolutely no place on our platforms for people who commit such horrendous acts. ... *We have found and immediately deleted the shooter's accounts on Facebook and Instagram.*"_
> 
> 
> 
> So a local news station from san fran told you. That means it has to mean all conservatives or all who voted for Trump must be mass killers ....
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, dumbass, that’s the news reporting Facebook issued a statement confirming it was Cruz’s account.
> 
> You need more...?
> 
> _Disturbing footage has emerged of suspected Florida shooter Nikolas Cruz doing target practice shirtless in a backyard *while wearing a Make America Great Again cap*._
> 
> He’s a rightwingnut. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he is fucking lunatic. Your need to have him as some sort of political side shows how unstable your values are
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A gun nut wearing a MAGA is not a rightwingnut?
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Your desperation is noted and laughed at.
> 
> Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gun nut. You think every person with a gun is like him dont you?
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

LOLOL 

Again, your desperation is noted and laughed at.

A gun nut.......














He’s a rightwingnut. Deal with it.


----------



## sealybobo

thanatos144 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you actually research it kid. Begone.
> 
> 
> *Who is Nicolas de Jesus Cruz, accused gunman in …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *www.ajc.com*/news/national/who-*nicolas*-*jesus*-*cruz*-accused-gunman...
> Who is *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know ⋆ …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> February 14, 2018 ⋆ 10z*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-5-fast-facts...
> Feb 14, 2018 · *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, who was previously identified as a threat to students at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School was arrested after the shooting, the ...
> 
> *Who is Nikolas de Jesus Cruz, accused gunman in …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *www.whio.com*/news/national/who-*nicolas*-*jesus*-*cruz*-accused-gunman...
> Feb 14, 2018 · Who is Nikolas *de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack? ... Who is *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> 
> *Trending on social networks about Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.*
> twitter.com
> _View attachment 176958_
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> ajc.com
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high …
> johnmccaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · 21 hours ago · View on Twitter
> View attachment 176959
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school
> whio.com
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack? on.whio.com/2syxWeN #PARKLAND pic.twitter.com/s…
> WHIO-TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · 22 hours ago · View on Twitter
> 
> 
> *Nikolas Cruz Instagram Photos: Alleged Shooter Used …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Inquisitr22 hours ago
> Feb 14, 2018 · Alleged school shooter *Nicolas*, Nikolaus or Nikolas *de Jesus Cruz* used the name Nikolas *Cruz* on Instagram, with troubling screenshots from his now-deleted ...
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz Identified as Florida School …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *matzav.com*/*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-identified-as-florida-school-shooter
> Law-enforcement sources told The Miami Herald that they’ve identified the shooter at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School in Parkland, Florida, as 19-year-old ...
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz id as Marjory Stoneman Douglas …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> https://*scallywagandvagabond.com*/2018/02/*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*...
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* identified as Marjory Stoneman Douglas High shooter. How a former student with prior disciplinary issues took down his former school.
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz – Florida shooter Instagram page ...
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Media Circus | Archive | February*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-florida...
> Feb 14, 2018 · *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* has been indemnified as the Parkland, Florida shooter, that has left between 20-50 injured and will
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz Identified as Florida School …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 176960Click to view on Bing
> 4:33
> https://*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=yOGD9tKCxGU
> Feb 15, 2018 · Who Is *Nicolas De Jesus Cruz*, Alleged Gunman In Florida School Shooting? - Duration: 0:49. WSB-TV 131 …
> *Author:* U.S Navy
> 
> *Views:* 140
> 
> 
> *Nikolas Cruz: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com
> 
> 
> 
> *
> News*nicolas*-nikolas-nick-*cruz*-florida...1 day ago
> Feb 15, 2018 · *Cruz* was initially identified by the media as *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* and *Nicolas Cruz* and also goes by Nick *Cruz*.
> 
> *cruz_nikolas nikolascruzmakarov Nikolaus Nicolas de Jesus ...
> 
> 
> 
> *
> https://*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=W15zWvy8BaY
> Feb 15, 2018 · a 19 year old Republic of Florida white supremacist democrat? really did wear a MAGA hat & patriotic shirts hating on Muslim as terrorist & bombers ...
> 
> *Related searches for Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.*
> nicolas de jesus *art*
> *maria* de jesus cruz
> nicolas de *la* cruz
> nicolas de jesus *lopez rodriguez*
> 
> jesus cruz *facebook*
> jesus cruz *jr*
> jesus *en la* cruz
> *la* cruz de jesus *lyrics*
> 
> 
> *Pagination*
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5
> Next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Moron... his name is Nikolas Jacob Cruz, not Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.
> 
> Shit, at some point, ya gotta feel stupid, right??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a Facebook of him wearing a make America great again hat. Fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are facebook pictures of Obama wearing one as well.... Your point is what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s one of yours. Every time there’s a shooter you guys deny their one of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of mine? Listen you bigoted asshat I dont know what or if the turd voted nor do I care because it wasn't Me the NRA Nor Trump that caused him to kill people. It was the FBI , Sheriffs Dept. and Leftist gun free zones that allowed it to happen though.
Click to expand...

Ha ha you stupid dope. I was going to agree with you that it’s not really trumps fault but it’s also not the fbis fault or lefty gun free zones.

I think it’s because the rich have dumbed down the masses. America is full of Nicky cruzes and ted cruzes


----------



## sealybobo

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you actually research it kid. Begone.
> 
> 
> *Who is Nicolas de Jesus Cruz, accused gunman in …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *www.ajc.com*/news/national/who-*nicolas*-*jesus*-*cruz*-accused-gunman...
> Who is *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know ⋆ …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> February 14, 2018 ⋆ 10z*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-5-fast-facts...
> Feb 14, 2018 · *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, who was previously identified as a threat to students at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School was arrested after the shooting, the ...
> 
> *Who is Nikolas de Jesus Cruz, accused gunman in …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *www.whio.com*/news/national/who-*nicolas*-*jesus*-*cruz*-accused-gunman...
> Feb 14, 2018 · Who is Nikolas *de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack? ... Who is *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> 
> *Trending on social networks about Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.*
> twitter.com
> _View attachment 176958_
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack?
> ajc.com
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high …
> johnmccaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · 21 hours ago · View on Twitter
> View attachment 176959
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school
> whio.com
> Who is *Nicolas* *de* *Jesus* *Cruz*, accused gunman in Florida high school attack? on.whio.com/2syxWeN #PARKLAND pic.twitter.com/s…
> WHIO-TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> · 22 hours ago · View on Twitter
> 
> 
> *Nikolas Cruz Instagram Photos: Alleged Shooter Used …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Inquisitr22 hours ago
> Feb 14, 2018 · Alleged school shooter *Nicolas*, Nikolaus or Nikolas *de Jesus Cruz* used the name Nikolas *Cruz* on Instagram, with troubling screenshots from his now-deleted ...
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz Identified as Florida School …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *matzav.com*/*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-identified-as-florida-school-shooter
> Law-enforcement sources told The Miami Herald that they’ve identified the shooter at Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School in Parkland, Florida, as 19-year-old ...
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz id as Marjory Stoneman Douglas …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> https://*scallywagandvagabond.com*/2018/02/*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*...
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* identified as Marjory Stoneman Douglas High shooter. How a former student with prior disciplinary issues took down his former school.
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz – Florida shooter Instagram page ...
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Media Circus | Archive | February*nicolas-de-jesus-cruz*-florida...
> Feb 14, 2018 · *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* has been indemnified as the Parkland, Florida shooter, that has left between 20-50 injured and will
> 
> *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz Identified as Florida School …
> 
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 176960Click to view on Bing
> 4:33
> https://*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=yOGD9tKCxGU
> Feb 15, 2018 · Who Is *Nicolas De Jesus Cruz*, Alleged Gunman In Florida School Shooting? - Duration: 0:49. WSB-TV 131 …
> *Author:* U.S Navy
> 
> *Views:* 140
> 
> 
> *Nikolas Cruz: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com
> 
> 
> 
> *
> News*nicolas*-nikolas-nick-*cruz*-florida...1 day ago
> Feb 15, 2018 · *Cruz* was initially identified by the media as *Nicolas de Jesus Cruz* and *Nicolas Cruz* and also goes by Nick *Cruz*.
> 
> *cruz_nikolas nikolascruzmakarov Nikolaus Nicolas de Jesus ...
> 
> 
> 
> *
> https://*www.youtube.com*/watch?v=W15zWvy8BaY
> Feb 15, 2018 · a 19 year old Republic of Florida white supremacist democrat? really did wear a MAGA hat & patriotic shirts hating on Muslim as terrorist & bombers ...
> 
> *Related searches for Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.*
> nicolas de jesus *art*
> *maria* de jesus cruz
> nicolas de *la* cruz
> nicolas de jesus *lopez rodriguez*
> 
> jesus cruz *facebook*
> jesus cruz *jr*
> jesus *en la* cruz
> *la* cruz de jesus *lyrics*
> 
> 
> *Pagination*
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5
> Next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Moron... his name is Nikolas Jacob Cruz, not Nicolas de Jesus Cruz.
> 
> Shit, at some point, ya gotta feel stupid, right??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a Facebook of him wearing a make America great again hat. Fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are facebook pictures of Obama wearing one as well.... Your point is what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Posted by Obama on his own account??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How would I know? I dont follow communists or mass murderers on facebook.
Click to expand...

You’re connected thru the nra. On LinkedIn you’d be a connection


----------



## depotoo

We’ve had this conversation before about his real web page.  Now here is a pic of him in the cap.  First, no one can tell what it says, but you can tell the bottom l8ne of words is longer than the top line, which is not the same as a maga cap as seen here


 


 


Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know thats real how??????????? Because the daily beast told you?
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook confirmed it, ya dumbass...
> 
> _In response to requests for comment on the shooting, Facebook issued a statement that reads, in part: "This is a terrible tragedy, and our hearts go out to the people who have been affected. There is absolutely no place on our platforms for people who commit such horrendous acts. ... *We have found and immediately deleted the shooter's accounts on Facebook and Instagram.*"_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a local news station from san fran told you. That means it has to mean all conservatives or all who voted for Trump must be mass killers ....
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, dumbass, that’s the news reporting Facebook issued a statement confirming it was Cruz’s account.
> 
> You need more...?
> 
> _Disturbing footage has emerged of suspected Florida shooter Nikolas Cruz doing target practice shirtless in a backyard *while wearing a Make America Great Again cap*._
> 
> He’s a rightwingnut. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he is fucking lunatic. Your need to have him as some sort of political side shows how unstable your values are
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A gun nut wearing a MAGA is not a rightwingnut?
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Your desperation is noted and laughed at.
> 
> Again.
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

Parkland school shooter’s brother arrested for trespassing at Marjory Stoneman Douglas


----------



## deanrd

Grampa Murked U said:


> Just breaking


I hate watching Republicans cheering over bad things.

I don't think sick people should have weapons.

Republicans think we need weapons in nursery schools.


----------



## depotoo

Nick Short 
	


✔@PoliticalShort

#Parkland shooting suspect Cruz followed all types of gun groups as well as resistance groups on social media including the Syrian resistance & Iraqi fighters. Cruz apparently was told last year he was not allowed to come back on campus because of threats against students.

Fox News 
Gallagher: “We should also point out that we have scoured his social media footprint. We have mentioned this before, but he was clearly obsessed with guns because he was attached and followed all types of gun groups, as well as resistance groups — the Syrian resistance and Iraqi fighters. Remember, we said earlier that he was actually involved in a chat room discussion, YouTube chat room discussion online about the building of bombs.”


Abc7
We've already began to dissect his web sites and things that social media he was on and some of the things that come to mind are very, very disturbing," said Broward County Sheriff Scott Israel.

An Instagram account, which several students told the Miami Herald belonged to Cruz, is among those social media accounts obtained by police before it was taken down. It shows Cruz's apparent fixation with knives and guns and at the bottom of the page are Allahu Akbar quotes, often said as a battle cry by Jihadists right before attacks.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

deanrd said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just breaking
> 
> 
> 
> I hate watching Republicans cheering over bad things.
> 
> I don't think sick people should have weapons.
> 
> Republicans think we need weapons in nursery schools.
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

depotoo said:


> We’ve had this conversation before about his real web page.  Now here is a pic of him in the cap.  First, no one can tell what it says, but you can tell the bottom l8ne of words is longer than the top line, which is not the same as a maga cap as seen here
> View attachment 183572
> View attachment 183573
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook confirmed it, ya dumbass...
> 
> _In response to requests for comment on the shooting, Facebook issued a statement that reads, in part: "This is a terrible tragedy, and our hearts go out to the people who have been affected. There is absolutely no place on our platforms for people who commit such horrendous acts. ... *We have found and immediately deleted the shooter's accounts on Facebook and Instagram.*"_
> 
> 
> 
> So a local news station from san fran told you. That means it has to mean all conservatives or all who voted for Trump must be mass killers ....
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, dumbass, that’s the news reporting Facebook issued a statement confirming it was Cruz’s account.
> 
> You need more...?
> 
> _Disturbing footage has emerged of suspected Florida shooter Nikolas Cruz doing target practice shirtless in a backyard *while wearing a Make America Great Again cap*._
> 
> He’s a rightwingnut. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he is fucking lunatic. Your need to have him as some sort of political side shows how unstable your values are
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A gun nut wearing a MAGA is not a rightwingnut?
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Your desperation is noted and laughed at.
> 
> Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL

As if you can tell which line is longer by a fraction of an inch from a single fuzzy blown up frame from a video. 



We already know Cruz owned a red baseball cap with two rows of white letters...






... looks the same to me.


----------



## depotoo

And that is the fake picture
Here is the real web page


 


 



Faun said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We’ve had this conversation before about his real web page.  Now here is a pic of him in the cap.  First, no one can tell what it says, but you can tell the bottom l8ne of words is longer than the top line, which is not the same as a maga cap as seen here
> View attachment 183572
> View attachment 183573
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a local news station from san fran told you. That means it has to mean all conservatives or all who voted for Trump must be mass killers ....
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> No, dumbass, that’s the news reporting Facebook issued a statement confirming it was Cruz’s account.
> 
> You need more...?
> 
> _Disturbing footage has emerged of suspected Florida shooter Nikolas Cruz doing target practice shirtless in a backyard *while wearing a Make America Great Again cap*._
> 
> He’s a rightwingnut. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he is fucking lunatic. Your need to have him as some sort of political side shows how unstable your values are
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A gun nut wearing a MAGA is not a rightwingnut?
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Your desperation is noted and laughed at.
> 
> Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> As if you can tell which line is longer by a fraction of an inch from a single fuzzy blown up frame from a video.
> 
> 
> 
> We already know Cruz owned a red baseball cap with two rows of white letters...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... looks the same to me.
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

And, as if you can tell that is what it says.  Lol





depotoo said:


> We’ve had this conversation before about his real web page.  Now here is a pic of him in the cap.  First, no one can tell what it says, but you can tell the bottom l8ne of words is longer than the top line, which is not the same as a maga cap as seen here
> View attachment 183572
> View attachment 183573
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook confirmed it, ya dumbass...
> 
> _In response to requests for comment on the shooting, Facebook issued a statement that reads, in part: "This is a terrible tragedy, and our hearts go out to the people who have been affected. There is absolutely no place on our platforms for people who commit such horrendous acts. ... *We have found and immediately deleted the shooter's accounts on Facebook and Instagram.*"_
> 
> 
> 
> So a local news station from san fran told you. That means it has to mean all conservatives or all who voted for Trump must be mass killers ....
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, dumbass, that’s the news reporting Facebook issued a statement confirming it was Cruz’s account.
> 
> You need more...?
> 
> _Disturbing footage has emerged of suspected Florida shooter Nikolas Cruz doing target practice shirtless in a backyard *while wearing a Make America Great Again cap*._
> 
> He’s a rightwingnut. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he is fucking lunatic. Your need to have him as some sort of political side shows how unstable your values are
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A gun nut wearing a MAGA is not a rightwingnut?
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Your desperation is noted and laughed at.
> 
> Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Faun

depotoo said:


> And that is the fake picture
> Here is the real web page
> View attachment 183580
> View attachment 183581
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We’ve had this conversation before about his real web page.  Now here is a pic of him in the cap.  First, no one can tell what it says, but you can tell the bottom l8ne of words is longer than the top line, which is not the same as a maga cap as seen here
> View attachment 183572
> View attachment 183573
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, dumbass, that’s the news reporting Facebook issued a statement confirming it was Cruz’s account.
> 
> You need more...?
> 
> _Disturbing footage has emerged of suspected Florida shooter Nikolas Cruz doing target practice shirtless in a backyard *while wearing a Make America Great Again cap*._
> 
> He’s a rightwingnut. Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> No he is fucking lunatic. Your need to have him as some sort of political side shows how unstable your values are
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A gun nut wearing a MAGA is not a rightwingnut?
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Your desperation is noted and laughed at.
> 
> Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> As if you can tell which line is longer by a fraction of an inch from a single fuzzy blown up frame from a video.
> 
> 
> 
> We already know Cruz owned a red baseball cap with two rows of white letters...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... looks the same to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You’ve been duped again.

This guy ...  






... is NOT this guy ...






... but you can’t dupe others.

And the photo of him Jim in the MAGA hat is real. There’s now his avatar on his Instagram account plus a video of him in his backyard wearing it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Not sure why you guys are arguing over this maniac. Unhinged behavior has no dedicated ideology. 

Time to move on & hope he gets what he deserves in our court/penal system.


----------



## Faun

depotoo said:


> And, as if you can tell that is what it says.  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We’ve had this conversation before about his real web page.  Now here is a pic of him in the cap.  First, no one can tell what it says, but you can tell the bottom l8ne of words is longer than the top line, which is not the same as a maga cap as seen here
> View attachment 183572
> View attachment 183573
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So a local news station from san fran told you. That means it has to mean all conservatives or all who voted for Trump must be mass killers ....
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> No, dumbass, that’s the news reporting Facebook issued a statement confirming it was Cruz’s account.
> 
> You need more...?
> 
> _Disturbing footage has emerged of suspected Florida shooter Nikolas Cruz doing target practice shirtless in a backyard *while wearing a Make America Great Again cap*._
> 
> He’s a rightwingnut. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he is fucking lunatic. Your need to have him as some sort of political side shows how unstable your values are
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A gun nut wearing a MAGA is not a rightwingnut?
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> Your desperation is noted and laughed at.
> 
> Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hmmm ...

A red baseball cap with 2 rows of white letters and a small emblem above the left ear... hmmm, now where have I seen that before...?


----------



## depotoo

This is unbelievable, the newly assigned deputy falls asleep in his patrol car-

A deputy who was tasked with patrolling the Florida high school that was targeted by a mass killer last month was suspended Monday after falling asleep in his patrol car, according to the Broward County Sheriff's Office. 

Deputy Moises Carotti will remain off the job without pay until the department finishes an internal investigation. His suspension is the latest embarrassment for the department, which has been the target of criticism since the Valentine's Day shooting in Parkland, Fla. that left 17 dead. 
Deputy suspended for sleeping on site of Florida school mass murder


----------



## ABikerSailor

Cruz's brother was just arrested and put on a 500,000 bond for trespassing on the school.  Seems that Cruz's brother was planning on doing something like what Cruz did. 

Nikolas Cruz's brother held on trespassing charge at Parkland high school - CNN


----------

